#ubuntu-server 2006-02-20
<fabbione> morning
<nictuku> hi fabbione
<nictuku> fabbione, i'm a volunteer developer of a network wide updates tool for ubuntu, temporarily named "nwu". Is there any chance that it is considered for being distributed in main at dapper+1?
<fabbione> nictuku: you need to talk with mvo
<fabbione> he is/was in charge of that Spec iirc
<nictuku> Nice. thank you
-IMRMooW:#ubuntu-server- New game started, http://sre.servegame.com  : This is a webgame based on SOLAR REALMS ELITE, a famous BBS game back in 1992 (Earth2025/BRE fans are welcome)
<acehunky> hello
<acehunky> is there any howto on building custom Ubuntu Server Edition distro?
<fabbione> acehunky: it's the same procedure as getting a custom image for desktop
<fabbione> there is something written up in the wiki
<acehunky> fabbione: through the list of packages i can see, Openoffice and other bulky packages which probably i dont need .. so finding a way to have a completely stripped down version of Ubuntu Server Edition
<virogenesis> a server install is stripped down acehunky
<virogenesis> its not apache or anything you have to decide what packages to install
<fabbione> acehunky: these packages will go away soon
<fabbione> yes we are aware that there is a bit of junk on CD
<fabbione> acehunky: i am waiting for Kamion to fix some code that generate the package list that goes on different CDs
<fabbione> so that we can acutally clean it properly
<fabbione> but it's not of a big concern at the moment
<fabbione> it will for sure happen way before release
<acehunky> ok .. fabbione: i was working on getting asterisk and related packges on server edition ..
<fabbione> hey neuralis
<fabbione> neuralis: ping me when you are around
<neuralis> fabbione: hey
<fabbione> neuralis: yo
<neuralis> fabbione: i'm in a crazy rush, need to split in a few minutes. what's up?
<fabbione> neuralis: i have been checking some stuff around
<fabbione> ok.. how long before u are back online?
<neuralis> 14-15hrs, but i can stick around for 10-15 minutes now if it's important
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i did check drbd, ganglia and i was looking at heartbeat right now
<fabbione> drbd is kinda of hair .. it doesn't really work on != x86*
<neuralis> hmm, yuck
<fabbione> and there is the major issue that the device can't be mounted on more than one node
<fabbione> GFS support is not there yet
<fabbione> that makes it a bit hairy imgo
<fabbione> imho
<neuralis> well
<neuralis> non-x86 is a much bigger problem
<neuralis> the only-one-mount situation is almost by design; drbd was designed for failover, not parallel use
<fabbione> i did test ia64 and it farts on missing ioctl
<fabbione> ganglia packages are utterly obsoleted
<fabbione> and they are lacking a lot of stuff
<fabbione> like the web interface
<fabbione> as it stands i can't take them over or consider to update them to a full new upstream release
<fabbione> 2.5.7 -> 3.0.x
<neuralis> hmm. alright.
<fabbione> next is heartbeat/keepalived/ipvsdam
<fabbione> pitti is looking into the latter
<neuralis> if we can find someone to package the new upstream release, do you think the server team can get a uvf exception for it?
<fabbione> there are no packages around.. even the debian maintainer is MIA
<neuralis> yeah, i meant package it from scratch
<fabbione> uvf exception at this point starts to be hard but it is still doable
<neuralis> okay, i'll ping ivoks and see if he has time to put it together
<fabbione> for heartbeat i found also heartbeat-2
<fabbione> former in main
<fabbione> latter in universe
<fabbione> which one do we want?
<fabbione> i think we should stick with what's already in main
<fabbione> but you might know better
<neuralis> i'm inclined to agree, and i've never actually heard of heartbeat-2, let me see what it is
<fabbione> the difference in packaging is kinda of wide.. a lot of different lives here and there
<neuralis> ah. they just farmed out some of the functionality to the LRM and CRM: http://linux-ha.org/NewHeartbeatDesign
<neuralis> this close to feature freeze, i'd just say let's stick with what we have in main. heartbeat-2 doesn't introduce anything that we desperately need, and we can consider it for replacing heartbeat in dapper+1.
<fabbione> ok agreed
<fabbione> so we will work out only keepalived and ipvsadm
<fabbione> the rest deferred to dapper+1
<neuralis> sounds good. i'll check around about ganglia, but for now it's safe to assume that's also getting deferred.
<fabbione> well considering we have no HPC solutions anyway.. i see very little point in pushing ganglia
<neuralis> it's not really a HPC monitoring solution, though -- it monitors server farms of any kind
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> let see if we can get the new upstream version packaged in a decent way
<neuralis> yeah. i'll send an e-mail to ivoks in a few minutes, cc you.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> thanks dude
<fabbione> have fun
<fabbione> sorry for taking so much time
<neuralis> no problem, thanks for all your work
<neuralis> take care
<fabbione> you too
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here use openldap for nss and pam?
<Psi-Jack> As root, I can getent passwd or shadow, and see my user account in ldap. I can also login as my user in ldap. However, when I am logged in, I have "I have no name!" as a username, and I cannot, as the user, getent passwd.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, next issue.
<Psi-Jack> Is is possible to get chsh to work with changing the users' shell within ldap?
<spike> anybody got anything like hp ultrium storageworks 215 ?
<spike> googling gave me not even 100 results.. :/
<spike> I found some drivers for rh9 on the hp pages, thinking of alienize 'em and see where I can get with that, but it sounds like it'll be a mess :/
<fabbione> spike: what the hell is that?
<Psi-Jack> Sweet,
<spike> fabbione: http://h18006.www1.hp.com/products/storageworks/ultrium215/specs.html
<Psi-Jack> I got ldap user accounts working, that even chfn and chsh works with. :D
<fabbione> spike: does the scsi controller see it?
<fabbione> if so you have the best driver you can ever imagine (after modprobe st of course)
<fabbione> that's called tar :)
<spike> fabbione: they've got windoze on that machine atm, migrating the backup solution to linux. I'll boot a liveCD and see how it goes (that thing isnt even working with windoze but I dont really trust their admin)
<spike> fabbione: :)
* spike is gonna use bacula
<fabbione> spike: well i don't trust windows..
<fabbione> anyway tar can make tapes rock and roll
<spike> I found that thingie mentioned on some amanda ML too
<fabbione> i know that for experience
<spike> ok, I'll boot the livecd, see how it goes, and investigate tar and tapes
<fabbione> the most important thing is the block size of the device
<spike> unfortunately this is my first experience with tapes
<spike> but I had to start somewhere :)
<fabbione> let me see if i can find my old scrpt
<spike> fabbione: that'd be awesome, but pointers to doc would be even better. I'm referring to the usual tldp and bacula docs so far. if you have anything bookarked I'd appreciate that too.
<fabbione> no sorry i don't have it anymore
<fabbione> spike: i had this old compaq tape
<fabbione> you see them as stX devices
<fabbione> and i did use tar..
<fabbione> the trick was to tell tar to use a block size = to the one on the tape device
<fabbione> that's all
<fabbione> otherwise you use tar as you would do normally
<fabbione> clearly with a tape you need to learn a few more tricks that stuff like amanda & co. will do for you
<fabbione> but otherwise there is no real difference
<fabbione> there is a tape util somewhere to format/erase tapes
<fabbione> food is here
<fabbione> bbl
<spike> ok, tnx a lot, have a nice dinner
<allee> Psi-Jack: Feel free to add a LdapEverywhere wiki page: 1) for login change ... 2) for ch* cmd change ... etc ;)
<allee> Psi-Jack: I will soon need a such good reference :)
<Psi-Jack> allee: I think I will, since it seems not to be done, yet. And I got the information off a Debian/Ubuntu help site. The chfn/chsn ldap tools are actually in libnet-ldap-perl's package.
<allee> Psi-Jack: hmm, nothing in /usr/bin or obvious in /usr/share/doc/libnet-ldap-perl/examples
<Psi-Jack> The chfn and chsh scripts are in that examples dir.
<Psi-Jack> http://wiki.acm.jhu.edu/w/Central_authentication
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone know what groups in /etc/group are used for access allowance/restrictions to various things in Ubuntu? I'm trying to migrate most non-system-related gid's to LDAP, and would like to know which can be safely moved over.
<allee> Psi-Jack: I would say only > 1000.  uid/gid 100 - 999: They are dynamicly allocated so it maybe that they are different on your hosts.  But all gid < 1000 are handled by postinst script for you, so I don't see the gain to move them to ldap
<Psi-Jack> allee: The gain, is to setup global and localized access/restrictions on a host-per-host basis.
<allee> Psi-Jack: < 100 are static, so you can create a copy of them in ldap
<Psi-Jack> Like, the cdrom, dialout, dip, lpadmin, admin, adm, etc..
<Psi-Jack> For those that are < 100 that is.
<Psi-Jack> So what you're suggesting, mostly, is to duplicate those into LDAP, but keep the <100 gid's in there still?
<allee> Psi-Jack: I don't know what guid have to be available before ldap is available, therefore I suggested a copy
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, i see. That is a safe idea.. I don't know if there's any issues with doing that, because when duplicating them into LDAP, getent group shows it as well.
<allee> Psi-Jack: I would feel comfortable if the would be a way to merge  files and ldap group membership
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<allee> Psi-Jack: but it's just that I have not tried (yet).  Maybe it works will with just group in ldap
<allee> s/will/well/
<Psi-Jack> What I'm going to be doing, IF I CAN remember it. Is making use of /var/db and making db-hashes of /etc/hosts, /etc/groups, etc..
<Psi-Jack> And going with nsswitch of db ldap files, relying more on the less-readable bdb hashes.
<Psi-Jack> What the heck..
<Psi-Jack> Why is cupsys in the dialout group? LOL
<allee> Psi-Jack: faxes?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Does cups actually have a fax sending feature?
<allee> Psi-Jack: there are several of them :)  Only real problem is that the ipp and the Frontend don't support a required-as-input attribute so one is problem for the fax#
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. That's why I like Kfax. :)
<allee> Psi-Jack: I wasn't really happy with kfax either (long time ago)
<Psi-Jack> Oh, it's gotten quite a bit better since probably the last time you've used it. :)
<allee> I've heart the viewer side was replaced/enhances with multipage support
<Psi-Jack> excelent. So far, so good on duplication to LDAP, and removing the local user<->group associations from the group file.
<Psi-Jack> There's kfax and kfaxview, now yes.
<Psi-Jack> Excelent.
<Psi-Jack> I just tested it out, making sure credentials would work like that properly. Logged in a fresh new login user, and tailed /var/log/messages, and it worked.
<allee> kfaxview<return>  -> no multipage found -> [ok]  -> crash.  Nice enhancement :)
<Psi-Jack> LOL. Wow.
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I don't have any faxes to try that with. heh
<Psi-Jack> Heck, I don't even use faxes anymore, myself. I don't even have a rj11-based phone line anymore. I'm all VoIP.
<allee> Psi-Jack is a lucky guy :)
<Psi-Jack> It's actually CHEAPER to use VoIP in many cases.
<Psi-Jack> Considering that, I spend about $20/mo on 6mbit-down/1.5mbit-up cable, with bare BASIC cable from TimeWarner, and roughly $12.22 for 3 months for SkypeIN w/voicemail, and whatever amount I use for SkypeOut per month at about $0.02/min,
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, dangut,.
<Psi-Jack> Now I can't load up adept, or kuser, because kdesu is saying my password is wrong. :/
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. but when I add myself to the LOCAL /etc/group:admin list, I can kdesu fine again.
<allee> Psi-Jack: without being in /etc/group:admin, does the command 'id' list admin for your userid?
<Psi-Jack> Well, this is starting to annoy the crap out of me.
<Psi-Jack> HAH!
<Psi-Jack> sudo doesn't consult nss at all! That's the problem!
#ubuntu-server 2006-02-21
<thekurst> hello?
<santy> HOLA...
<oliver_savage> Can anyone comment, are there easy to use tools for querying a cgi-bin on a public server? I'm trying to find an applications version number and type?
<fabbione> oliver_savage: you are asking in the wrong chan really..
<fabbione> this is #ubuntu stuff
<oliver_savage> okay thanks
<spike> anybody here heavily using checkinstall that can comment on its trustiness?
<spike> I guess most of you if not all can do deb packaging, but I'm asking anyway
<andriijas> how do i change keyboard layout?
<spike> andriijas: in console I assume, loadkeys us
<andriijas> dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<andriijas> =)
<spike> oh, that one, sorry :)
<andriijas> hehe np
<andriijas> how do i enable framebuffer?
<spike> andriijas: u need the kernel module and vga option at boot time iirc, but I alwasy use my laptop for work, so I never really needed it
<andriijas> hehe
<spike> ssh'ing from 1280x1024 is just fine :)
<andriijas> =)
<spike> talking of res, first time I got a box with a radeon, and it's as shit as it was supposed to be :/
<spike> it just doesnt work :(
<andriijas> whats the proper line to add to sources.list to install drapper? (its a dev system)
<andriijas> want to use lighttpd etc
<Pygi> fabbione: ping
<allee> andriijas: replace breezy with dapper in sources.list
<andriijas> all this main restritec univese multiverse is confusing me
<andriijas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto  for example
<andriijas> theres main restricted
<andriijas> and theres universe multiverse
<andriijas> but as i understand it you can add main multiverse universe as well?
<andriijas> whats the difference between installing using default ubuntu inistall cd and selecting server install and using ubuntu-server cd ?
<ubijtsa2> andriijas: the server CD will not have the desktop stuff, it will have a tailored kernel for server scenarios etc
<andriijas> ubijtsa2: but using the default ubuntu cd you can type server
<andriijas> and it doesnt install desktop stuff
<ubijtsa2> 'server' there is a misnomere
<andriijas> okey. thats what i thought =)
<ubijtsa2> it should probably say "mini"
<andriijas> time to wget the server cd and burn it then!
<ubijtsa2> the dedicated server ISO will strip out the desktop stuff to give you more server apps on the CD (if I have understood it right)
<andriijas> i tried a nighttly dapper server iso, didnt work :) so im going to install breezy server and apt update
<ubijtsa2> dapper flight3 installs okay
<andriijas> ubijtsa2: no big difference using breezy and apt upgrade than using flight3 and apt upgrade?
<andriijas> or does it leave crap on hardrive?
<ubijtsa2> makes little difference
<andriijas> what difference?: S
<ubijtsa2> but I had an 'interesting experience' with breezy->dapper yesterday
<andriijas> really? i just did it in vmware without trouble
<ubijtsa2> I finished putting my box together again this morning
<andriijas> flight3 != ubuntu server
<ubijtsa2> true :)
<andriijas> im notusing ubuntu for desktop. only for server=)
<andriijas> ruby on rails development
<ubijtsa2> I use kubuntu for both
<LordHunter317> the sever kernels aren't tailored either.
<andriijas> hehe
<LordHunter317> they're the exact same kernels you see in APT.
<LordHunter317> the only difference is that the installer will kick in an SMP kernel for you.
<LordHunter317> and it carries it on the disk, obviously.
<ubijtsa2> the final ones should be different though, right. HZ and PREEMPT etc
<LordHunter317> no.
<LordHunter317> they're identical.
<LordHunter317> it literally installs the same package-- there is no linux-image-2.6-server or anything like that.
<ubijtsa2> I was under the impression there'd be a 'server' kernel
<andriijas> LordHunter317: true
<LordHunter317> ubijtsa: why?
<ubijtsa2> no moment, not a biggie compiling something more server like
<LordHunter317> how?
<LordHunter317> the default kernel is perfectrly server like.
<andriijas> LordHunter317: so there is NO difference using server install cd or using default cd using server installation?
<LordHunter317> andriijas: only in what's on the disk (i.e., packages you can install from it) and maybe in the kernel it'll install for you at bootup.
<LordHunter317> it's not like teh apache package on the server disk is different from the one in the repositories.
<LordHunter317> it's purely for installation convience.  I wish they'd just release a Debian-like bootstrap cd.
<ubijtsa2> on a server you usually don't want too high a HZ and you don't want preempt. to small timeslice and you spend more time in scheduler that doing work
<LordHunter317> ubijtsa: no, not true.
<ubijtsa2> than, not that
<LordHunter317> I/O bound serving, especially highly-parallel (i.e., java) will benefit immensely from both.
<andriijas> because I jsut did a clean install via ubuntu default breezy cd and upgraded it to dapper bleeding edge
<LordHunter317> as it means less forced kernel interrupts and lower latency.
<ubijtsa2> hmm. I better tell IBM they taught me wrong then...
<andriijas> and if theres any difference beeing in the server branch i would rather be in that one
<LordHunter317> as a rule, you shouldn't be touching kernel parameters at all until you have a performance problem.
<andriijas> of course the apache packages are the same
<LordHunter317> evne then, recompiling your kernel is usually drastic and not necessary.
<ubijtsa2> and I should point out to Linus they can strip some settings out of 2.6.15 and later..
<andriijas> but i read about central ssl managment etc
<andriijas> so theres maybe other packages in the server dist
<LordHunter317> ubijtsa: such as?
<ubijtsa2> such as the settings SERVER, WORKSTATION and DESKTOP
<ubijtsa2> if it don't matter, why have them
<andriijas> LordHunter317: so what should i do, reinstall with server cd or stick with what i got?
<LordHunter317> i'd stick with what you have.
<LordHunter317> ubijtsa2: because it can matter in some cases.
<LordHunter317> and there are other things to tune that make a big difference.
<LordHunter317> killing preempt and HZ aren't two of them, however, usually.
<LordHunter317> i'll make execptions for things like Oracle, and even postgresql, on the server, as two big cases.
<ubijtsa2> high HZ is only needed on a desktop really, to increase apparent responsiveness..
<LordHunter317> ubijtsa: high HZ is almost universally good.
<andriijas> whats HZ and preempt?
<LordHunter317> unless you have some reason to want a short-time slice, i.e., sharing tasks between users.
<LordHunter317> on a single-task system, it makes almost no difference, except reducing how often the kernel interrupts.
<LordHunter317> which is a good thing for CPU-bound, liekly irrelevant for I/O-bound.
* ubijtsa2 will most likely compile own kernel if box is to do something specific..
<andriijas> semaphore->P();
<LordHunter317> almost every distributor these deals tells you not to.
<ubijtsa2> worked well in past, will work well in future, and will keep me up2date on the settings in the kernel
<LordHunter317> certainly RH doesnt' want me touching my RHEL boxes without cause.
<ubijtsa2> ever tried compiling their server kernel?
<LordHunter317> yes.
<ubijtsa2> no wonder they tell you not to
<LordHunter317> well, and it makes their job all the harder.
<ubijtsa2> nightmare I tell you :)
<ubijtsa2> RH is a pile of poo anyway.. SLES is better if you want to pay lots
<LordHunter317> not for the systems I was running.
<LordHunter317> It was SGI ProPack or nothing.
<ubijtsa2> FreeBSD, Debian and Ubuntu if you know what you want
<LordHunter317> and you can run HP or stand  not being supported.
<andriijas> what has freebsd to do with this?
<ubijtsa2> andriijas: being better than RH
<andriijas> RH=?
<andriijas> redhat?
<ubijtsa2> naturally Ubuntu is better than *BSD :)
<ubijtsa2> da
<LordHunter317> i'd hardly say FreeBSD is better than RH.
<andriijas> i like bsd but i dont like to compile all shit
<andriijas> because i just want a working system to do webdeveloping on
<LordHunter317> FreeBSD: Making 4 processors systems act like 1 processor systems since 5.x!
<andriijas> lighttpd-mod-mysql-vhost wants to install libmysqlclient14 but im using mysql 5.0 would it work anyway you think?
<ubijtsa2> RedHat: We insult prospective employees as a matter of course, and oh yeah, we make a Linux distro that will make you cry if you spend ten minutes or more using..
<LordHunter317> RH is hardly cry worthy.
<andriijas> enough trolling already? :P
<LordHunter317> fustrating, perhaps.
<LordHunter317> but I can think of far worse things.
<LordHunter317> HP-UX, AIX, Solaris, Tru64.
<ubijtsa2> So, we each have favourites and pet hates..
<LordHunter317> andriijas: likely.
<andriijas> slackware?
<andriijas> =D
<ubijtsa2> not done much on Tru64 or HP-UX, cut my teeth on Solaris, but worked with AIX for years
<andriijas> i dont like RH either. but i dont waste my time flaming it
<ubijtsa2> Xenix was interesting.. and SCO was...unusual..
<LordHunter317> my biggest grip with RH as of late is the the whole Mono thing.
<LordHunter317> especialyl sine as soon as I get this job done, I intend to try Nemerele.
#ubuntu-server 2006-02-22
<Micksa> right
<Micksa> what's the ubuntu equiv of "auto eth0:0" in /etc/interfaces?
<Micksa> er
<Micksa> /etc/network/interfaces :)
<infinity> The same.
<Micksa> is not
<Micksa> tell me what's wrong with this
<Micksa> auto eth0:0
<Micksa> iface eth0:0 inet static address 203.217.18.195 netmask 255.255.255.248 network 203.217.18.192 broadcast 203.217.18.199
<Micksa> graghrg
* Micksa 's head explodes
<infinity> Other than the obvious lack of linebreaks, I assume?
<infinity> I assume eth0 is also "auto"?
<Micksa> that was a cut'n'paste anomaly
<infinity> Or are you upping eth0 with hotplug or something?
<Micksa> hmm... no but it comes up
<Micksa> hotplug
<infinity> If you're using hotplug mappings on a server... Don't. ;)
<infinity> (dapper removes all that hotplug mapping stuff anyway)
<Micksa> *shrug* kay
<Micksa> I never liked the idea anyway :)
<Micksa> not on a server
<Micksa> so can I trash the "mapping hotplug" stanza, set "auto eth0" and it'll all work fine?
<infinity> That should do it.
<Micksa> okay. here goes
<Micksa> course I can't restart the server right now :)
<Micksa> I'll have to test, like, next thunder storm or something
<Micksa> I need UPS :/
<infinity> Heh.
<LordHunter317> Micksa: unless you're using the iface, you can always ifdown it, and then ifup -a it IIRC
<LordHunter317> it should igfnore already reaised interfaces.
<LordHunter317> err raised.
<Micksa> won't that break 50 running daemons?
<LordHunter317> some of them relying on the interface being there will need to be restarted, yes.
<LordHunter317> lke I said, unless you're using it...
<Micksa> anyway I wanted to also test that the NIC device actually exists when it's brought up
<LordHunter317> you mean it has link?
<Micksa> no, like, hotplug has brought it up
<Micksa> but like, hotplug starts just before S40networking so it should be fine
<Micksa> I'll get to it
<LordHunter317> there's no need to explictly test, for the reason you jsut mentioned... so I'm kinda confused.
<Micksa> paranoia
<Micksa> it's a good thing in this line of woork
<LordHunter317> if you're taht worried about it, just explcitly load the driver as a pre-up.
<LordHunter317> which should run regardless of interface presence, IIRC.
<LordHunter317> failign that, add an initscript, or use /etc/modules if you don't trust hotplug.
<Micksa> I just want it to boot properly without any intervention, that's all
<LordHunter317> if oyu're worried about htee NIC driver not loading, toss the name in /etc/modules.
<LordHunter317> done.
<Micksa> I don't want to be in another state and find out that I can't get my mail till I get back because this machine didn't come up properly
<Micksa> anyone here used vmware player?
<Micksa> can it run a server? ie listen on a port and be connected to?
<hunger> Micksa: I road an article about vmware player. They wrote there that the only limitation is that it can not setup/configure the machine used.
<sebest> hunger: what do you mean?
<hunger> sebest: Did I say something here?
<sebest> hunger about vmware server
* <sebest!n=sebest@sebest.ovibes.com>  requested unknown ctcp hunger  from #ubuntu-server
<sebest> <>	Micksa: I road an article about vmware player. They wrote there that the only limitation is that it can not setup/configure the machine used.
<hunger> sebest: Oh that:-)
<sebest> yes, because vmware server allow you to configure the host and guest machine exactly like vmware workstation
<hunger> Micksa asked about vmware player.
<sebest> ah sory
<hunger> Micksa: ... and whether that could run servers.
<sebest> i missread him :)
<sebest> better use vmware server :)
<hunger> Micksa: From what I understood it can (if you feed it a machine configured accordingly).
<hunger> sebest: Nah. I do not use proprietary software on my own boxes.
<sebest> hunger: vmware player is not propriertary software?
<hunger> sebest: I used Vmware ESX for a while at a customer's site. It is really nice.
<hunger> sebest: vmware player is proprietary. I did not use it, I only read about it.
<sebest> i mean it's better to use vmware server than to use vmware player for server usage
<hunger> sebest: I tend to agree, even though I never have used vmware server nor vmware player;-)
<sebest> vmware server, is like esx
<Zedman> hello. I want to try to set up an ubuntu gnu/linux server. I am downloading the iso atm. My first question is: Is there sudo like on ubuntu desktop?
#ubuntu-server 2006-02-23
<mario> fabbione: ping
<mario> ah, never alive :P
<fabbione> pong
<fabbione> well it's saturday :)
<mario> :)
<mario> just to report you that it works cleanly
<mario> well, you weren't alive any other day this way as well :P
<fabbione> what works? :)
<mario> installing
<mario> and workin'
<mario> that daily build of server
<fabbione> ah cool
<fabbione> thanks for reporting
<mario> yw
<mario> glad to be of some help finaly :P
#ubuntu-server 2006-02-24
<neuralis> fabbione: we have ganglia packages, please advise if anything else needs to be done with those. cheers.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Why does php5 depend on apache2-mpm-prefork? Does that mean that php5 is compiled with non-threading in mind? :/
<LordHunter317> php isn't thread safe.
<Psi-Jack> LordHunter317: Yeah. I noticed. :/
<Psi-Jack> Upsets me, too.
<Psi-Jack> PHP itself, is threadsafe. The package made for ubuntu, is not.
<fabbione> PHP is not thread safe.
<fabbione> that's why it is built with prefork
<Psi-Jack> PHP5 is perfectly threadsafe. Don't tell me it's not, when I personally know it is.
<fabbione> upstream says otherwise according to our maintainers
<Psi-Jack> I've run quite reliable systems with PHP5 threaded.
<LordHunter317> Psi-Jack: no, it isn't.
<LordHunter317> mpre importantly, even if php5 core was, half the modules it ships with aren't.
<LordHunter317> so it's effectively not-thread safe.
<LordHunter317> it's shipped prefork by /everyone/ with good cause.
<Psi-Jack> LordHunter317: Hey. Everything /I/ use in php5, has been reliably thread-safe. Even the gd stuff.
<LordHunter317> i think you've just been lucky.
<Psi-Jack> I've setup custom fbsd servers with a fully thread-safe base system, with all libs being thread-safe compiled.
<LordHunter317> that's impossible.
<LordHunter317> not everything shipped is thread-safe.
<LordHunter317> you don't know what 'thread-safe' means.
<Psi-Jack> Not impossible, no. Not everything has the option for threading.
<LordHunter317> which makes your statment a contradiction...
<Psi-Jack> Actually, re-read my statement.
<LordHunter317>  with all libs being thread-safe compiled.
<LordHunter317> that's impossible, as I said.
<fabbione> Psi-Jack: even PHP5 build system tells you that it is not thread safe
<Psi-Jack> with a fully thread-safe _base_ system
<Psi-Jack> I didn't say EVERYTHING.
<LordHunter317> yes, you did.
<LordHunter317> learn to read.
<LordHunter317> _all_ means everything.
<Psi-Jack> Where did I say all? :)
<LordHunter317> 01:31 <Psi-Jack> I've setup custom fbsd servers with a fully thread-safe base system, with all libs being thread-safe compiled.
<LordHunter317> and even that is a life.
<LordHunter317> err lie.,
<LordHunter317> ANSI C isn't thread safe.
<LordHunter317> it's impossible.
<LordHunter317> you can't be both thread safe and in keeping with the standard.
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. Right now, I don't care. For the most part, I
<Psi-Jack> I'm just gonna deal with the prefork model, till it pains me to re-compile it. :)
<Psi-Jack> But, what's up with the phpmyadmin package for breezy, including /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php, but not seeming to actually read it?
<LordHunter317> o_O?  i haven't had that problem on Debian.
<LordHunter317> it doesn't really matter.  apache is so slow anyway.
<LordHunter317> and last I looked, thread-safe php was slower, not faster.
<LordHunter317> the interpreter isn't locked very well.
<Psi-Jack> It includes it, and all.. But, if I edit /usr/share/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php's $cfg lines, it bombs out saying that config.inc.php isn't setup. Which means, it's not reading the included /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php. It's getting the blowfish, fine, but not the config.
<LordHunter317> though my knowledge isn't recent.
<LordHunter317> that is particular.
<Psi-Jack> peculier? :)
<LordHunter317> it's late.
<LordHunter317> i'm worried about more imporant things than my diction.
<Psi-Jack> And actually, in my servers, it was 3-6 times faster. :)
<Psi-Jack> Paired with ZendOptimizer, at least.
<LordHunter317> i don't think I've deployed an application yet where apache was the bottleneck.
<LordHunter317> or where, "get a new server" isn't a valid response.
<Psi-Jack> Son-of-a.
<Psi-Jack> Shoot me!
<Psi-Jack> Just fricken shoot me!
<LordHunter317> ?
<Psi-Jack> All the lines in the stock phpmyadmin package config.inc.php, are commented. heh
<LordHunter317> rol.
<Psi-Jack> One by fricken one, instead of just using a /* */ method, that actually pisses me off. :)
<LordHunter317> it's preferable.
<LordHunter317> any developer prefers it.
<Psi-Jack> Using // on every fscking line, for 20+ lines?
<LordHunter317> yes.
<LordHunter317> because it's nestable, and because it lets me selectively uncomment lines.
<Psi-Jack> I don't prefer it, and I am a developer. :p
<LordHunter317> in most languages /* /* */ */ doesn't work.
<Psi-Jack> Grr.
<fabbione> neuralis: yes i saw the email. will do on monday hopefully...
<Psi-Jack> heh, this is odd..
<Psi-Jack> Why does postfix-ldap suggest postfix-mysql and postfix-pgsql? :)
<LordHunter317> someone at ubuntu bugged up.
<LordHunter317> oh, did you have postfix installed at all before?
<LordHunter317> what you may be seeing is postfix-ldap depending on postfix suggseting the last two.
<Psi-Jack> Nope. Just now finally setting up this kubuntu server I installed several days ago.
<LordHunter317> well, htat's the only way I cfan see that being seen.
<LordHunter317> on debian sid, ldap doesn't suggest.
<LordHunter317> if it does in ubuntu, it's a bug.
<fabbione> the debian and ubuntu packages of postfix are exactly the same
<fabbione> the maintainer is the same
<fabbione> and there is no discrepancies between the 2
<LordHunter317> well then, that's how it was seen.
<fabbione> Suggests: is pulled in according to the package manager you are using
<fabbione> and it's not installed by default
<fabbione> just Suggeted
<fabbione> Suggested
<fabbione> = no harm
<LordHunter317> it fustrates me though that aptitude has no way to pull suggests like it does recommends.
<LordHunter317> well, trivially.
<LordHunter317> anyway. I'm out.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> Anyone got any suggestions for ldap schema layout for virtual-hosting setups with postfix and cyrus-imapd
<Psi-Jack> ?
<Psi-Jack> Looks like the misc.schema has what I need. Just gotta make proper use of it. heh
<mpathy> Hi there..
<mpathy> How do I get ubuntu-server, with its nice default configuration, on a dedicated server? When I debootstrap ubuntu, I loose all the nice configuration right? is there another way?
<JulienH> Hi all
<JulienH> Will webmin package or something like be moved from "universe" to "main" in Dapper ? I'm asking because of security fixes support with the main component
<mpathy> are there no wiki pages or sth. like that for ubuntu-server?
<mpathy> because I recognized a big interest in a debian-based server-specific distribution, but with newer packages like some apache2 and php5 packages..
<mpathy> really sad
<spike> what's sad?
<spike> mpathy: there are wiki pages related to ubuntu-server around, just not grouped under a macro ubuntu-server page
<spike> mpathy: and there's a ubuntu-server forum, check out the topic
<mpathy> yeah sure.. but at least I would put a link list online somewhere
<mpathy> spike: and a forum is not the greatest tool for this
<spike> mpathy: I agree, when I joined I proposed/asked for an server.ubuntu.com but I've been told that wasnt necessary
<mpathy> spike: perhaps a directory in the ubuntu wiki would be a start
<spike> might try again if more of us will support that
<spike> yeah, that too
<mpathy> spike: Hmm.. WHO told you that
<spike> mpathy: are you subscribed to the list?
<spike> mpathy: mailistlist, that is
<mpathy> we at the art-team do have a subdomain..
<spike> ah
<spike> well, I'll just post on the list and see what happens
<mpathy> spike: No, but I will. A Mailinglist, additionally being added to GMANE, so that its accessible via a newsreader would be a good start too! :)
<spike> 'lo fabbione
<fabbione> hi spike
<spike> bye :)
<ivoks> fabbione: hi
<ivoks> fabbione: i just ralized we have ganglia in universe, but outdated
<ivoks> realized
<fabbione> ivoks: yes.
<fabbione> i know
<fabbione> that's why we needed the new packages
<fabbione> to replace the old ones and move them to main
<fabbione> i only need to look at the packages you did before updating tehm
<fabbione> them
<ivoks> ok
<fabbione> ivoks: if you want to look at them and see if you need to merge bits, you have time till tomorrow/tuesday
<fabbione> i am sort of overloaded to death
<ivoks> fabbione: ok
<ivoks> fabbione: take it easy :)
<fabbione> i can't
<fabbione> we have Feature Freeze next week
<Micksa> is there any way at all to permanently change perms in files in /dev?
<ubijtsa2> Micksa: you can make udev set them for you when it creates the device nodes
<Micksa> ah, I see
<ubijtsa2> Micksa: /etc/udev/permissions.rules is what you want to look at
<spike> hey ubijtsa2 , how you doin?
<ubijtsa2> lo spike
<Micksa> do you mean permissions.d?
<Micksa> or rules.d?
<ubijtsa2> I'm doing alright, DL'ing Kubuntu Flight4 now :)
<ubijtsa2> Micksa: permissions.d probably
<ubijtsa2> I have a permissions.rules file (Breezy)
<spike> me too
<ubijtsa2> spike: how's you then?
<spike> but guess that's like normal .d stuff, where apps can place their files
<spike> there's no reference to it neither in .rules nor in /etc/init.d/udev, tho
<spike> maybe it's somewhere else, havent looked to deeply
<spike> too*
<ubijtsa2> :)
<spike> ubijtsa2: I'm coming back home at last!! I was about to kill myself here :)
<Micksa> I'll figure it out
<Micksa> dammit
<Micksa> I can't get a 2.4 uml working in dapper
<spike> ubijtsa2: one more week to go, tho :/
<Micksa> there appears to be no hope
<ubijtsa2> spike: *grin* alrighty :)
<Micksa> mslade@boo:~$ linux
<Micksa> Killed
<ubijtsa2> spike: how'd the cv stuff go?
<spike> ubijtsa2: my version worked too :P
<ubijtsa2> spike: good stuff :)
<spike> and that's actually more than a problem now ehehe, kinda overloaded :)
<Micksa> WTF
<Micksa> mslade@boo:~$ strace linux
<Micksa> execve("/home/mslade/bin/linux", ["linux"] , [/* 41 vars */] ) = 0
<Micksa> +++ killed by SIGKILL +++
<spike> coffee break, c you in a bit
<virogenesis> hi
<LordHunter317> hi
<virogenesis> after installing postgresql what needs to be done to be to use it would you say?
<spike> virogenesis: depends how you intend to use it of course
<virogenesis> i'll be using it locally basicaly a webdev box , same machine i'll code on
<spike> you could use psql to talk to the db, or install the relevant modules to use it through ur application of choice, ie apache/php if it's a web thingie
<spike> virogenesis: what language are you gonna use for web development?
<virogenesis> i've got apache and php installed its just with mysql you set a password for root for the db what happens with postgresql?
<spike> virogenesis: have you read postgresql documentation?
<virogenesis> i guess its alot different from mysql by the sounds of it i should read it i suppose
<spike> you suppose right
<LordHunter317> you don't.
<LordHunter317> unless you're going to use it over the network, you don't set a password.
<LordHunter317> ever.
<LordHunter317> create an account for whatever use will run the software you're using.
<LordHunter317> it checks the credentials of the acessing process.
<LordHunter317> so sudo -u postgres psql to start the monitor as the DB admin, and 'CREATE USER me;' so you can acess the DB, then 'CREATE USER www-data;' for Apache.
<LordHunter317> then grant permissions as needed.
* spike shrugs
<spike> so all the hosted applications can nicely access each other DB
<spike> nice plan
<virogenesis> sounds simple enough thanks LordHunter317  answers a few questions i'm gonna read the docs aswell
<LordHunter317> spike: no.
<LordHunter317> for hosted stuff, you have everything urnning as different users anyway.
<LordHunter317> you hvae to.
<LordHunter317> it's infinitely more secure for local databases than a password.
<spike> not everybody uses suexec or suphp
<LordHunter317> moreover, most hosting provdiers ptu databases on other machiens anyway, rendering this irrelevant.
<LordHunter317> spike: and if you have multiple users and you don't, you're incompetent.
<LordHunter317> pure and simple.
<LordHunter317> multiple untrusted users don't share an account, unless it's the anonymous FTP / SAMBA/ etc. account.
<LordHunter317> and oyu have more immeidate things to worry about than the database, in that case.
<spike> LordHunter317: pure and simple, but not given. point is u cant jump is and say that "user/password" arent of any use assuming all of that
<LordHunter317> like <?php system("/bin/rm -rf /var/www/*") ?> and trashing /everyone's/ files
<LordHunter317> spike: yes, I can.  see above.
<LordHunter317> if you have multiple untrusted users, they run in seperate accounts.
<LordHunter317> your security is already gone if you don't do it, so discussing hte database is irrelevant.
<LordHunter317> you're overextending yourself.
<spike> I'm what?
<LordHunter317> overextending.  the database is of no concernt at that point.
<LordHunter317> who cares if I can get in the database?  I can delete all their files anyway.
<LordHunter317> or trojan their scrips.
<LordHunter317> the username/apssword security on the db become instantly irrelevant.
<LordHunter317> so I can still get in the DB.
<spike> u're missing the point, but whatever, I'm not the one who asked a question
<LordHunter317> spike: no, I', not, you are.
<LordHunter317> spike: if two "users" share an account as www-data.
<LordHunter317> the permissions used to access the database are /irrelevant/.
<LordHunter317> be it a process credentials check or username/password for the db, user a can get user b's data and vice-versa.
<spike> u're missing the point because u're trying to convince me of something I already know :)
<LordHunter317> because they trojan the scripts.
<LordHunter317> spike: no, you don't, as you wouldn;'t have said waht you said if you did.
<spike> and u're missing the point because u dont answer like that someone who never used pgsql
<spike> no, I said that because I didnt assume what you did
<spike> that's the difference
<LordHunter317> spike: i;m assuming zero.
<LordHunter317> what's teh assumption?
<spike> u're assuming best practise
<LordHunter317> no, I'm not.
<LordHunter317> it still holds in the case you mentioned.
<LordHunter317> because it's irrelevant.
<LordHunter317> as I've said.
<LordHunter317> do you need me to set this up and show you?
<LordHunter317> i can.
<LordHunter317> and I should make a minor correctoin: they can't necessarily trojan the script, but they certainly can read  the DB password out of it.
<spike> u should make a lot of minor corrections, like safe_mode and denied access to /bin/rm
<LordHunter317> neither of which will stop DB access.
<LordHunter317> and safe_mode can be bypassed pretty trivally anyway.
<LordHunter317> *oops*
<virogenesis> its highly annoying that they talk about the syntax before admining the server bloody weird
<LordHunter317> tehy're seperate parts.
<LordHunter317> there isn't much admining to do, really.
<LordHunter317> it's very much a "it works" or "it doesn't owrk" situation, most of the time.
<LordHunter317> the rest is just avoiding some gotchas, like SELECT COUNT(*) and that bulk loading via INSERT or SPROC is really, really slow.
<LordHunter317> also, Npgsql sucks but that doesn't matter unless you're doing .NET development.
#ubuntu-server 2006-02-25
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<YogSothoth> I'm in love with my Ubuntu laptop and I'm wondering if I will switch to Ubuntu Server instead of Debian for my next web server. I know this not a question to ask, but maybe someone had the experience of running both as web server so: what is best?
<FlannelKing> YogSothoth, I'm hardly an authority, but I believe the administration of each is rather similar
<YogSothoth> I though Ubuntu is maybe a bit more up to date for kernels and hardware, and a bit more easy to maintain up to date. But I though Debian is more robust and securised. But this is only "prejugs" (what's the English word for this?)
<FlannelKing> Which debian are you running?
<YogSothoth> good question
<YogSothoth> old test one
<YogSothoth> Linux servone.azuria-servers.net 2.4.28-azuria-g1 #4 SMP Sat Dec 11 14:48:59 CET 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<YogSothoth> if it speaks to you :)
<FlannelKing> debian sarge? or uh, um, was woody before that?
<FlannelKing> and, you running apache or apache2?
<FlannelKing> sarge and Hoary (current ubuntu) were based from the same package base
<FlannelKing> as far as I know
<FlannelKing> of course, ubuntu has its own changes, but originally I believe ubuntu mirrored sarge for this past release
<YogSothoth> Apache2 but on the move to Lighttpd (+Rails+PostegreSQL)
<YogSothoth> Hoary (current ubuntu) > isn't that Breezy?
<YogSothoth> In fact the only think that I fear is that I could face the same issues I have to run Lighttpd+Rails from my Ubuntu laptop
<YogSothoth> *thing
<YogSothoth> it's a pain to install
<YogSothoth> with FastCGI
<LordHunter317> The only real concern presently with running Ubuntu over debian is security support.
<LordHunter317> Ubuntu packages in universe aren't supported.
<LordHunter317> for anyhting that's not LAMP or pythong, that generally means you're not /assured/ security updates.
<LordHunter317> OTOH, Debian didn't have a security team for most of last year, so...
<LordHunter317> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/ubuntu-server-dapper/server there's a list of what will be in main in dapper that's in universe now.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> acpi=off in the kernel options should turn off the kernel's ACPI stuff, yes?
<LordHunter317> yes.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, how would I disable the fbcons? Don't need those on my servers.
<Psi-Jack> vga=off?
<LordHunter317> yes.
<LordHunter317> that being said, i don't know what that'll do to bootsplash.
<Psi-Jack> Then to remove the usplash, just take out the whole quiet and splash?
<LordHunter317> splash should be sufficent.
<LordHunter317> though quiet does control verbosity during startup.
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, the fb stuff doesn't even work /prior/ to installation, anyway. Possibly because that particular system had troubles installing to begin with, probably didn't even get the splash installed. heh
<LordHunter317> ahh.
<Psi-Jack> CD-ROM drive barely let me install. I had to use it in expert mode to use the internet to fetch packages it wouldn't read off the CD>
<LordHunter317> sounds like a bad cd.
<Psi-Jack> Bad ROM drive, actually.
<Psi-Jack> The CD worked on 5 other systems. :)
<LordHunter317> well, one or the other.
<Psi-Jack> I'm basically dist-upgrading to dapper on my two test servers. :)
<Psi-Jack> And.. Wow. It failed.. :/
<LordHunter317> have to be really careful with those.
<LordHunter317> especially for dapper, which is like trying to land on a moving pin head.
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<Psi-Jack> It failed on coreutils.
<LordHunter317> oww.
<Psi-Jack> Removing `local diversion of /usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.textutils.1.gz to /usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.1.gz'
<Psi-Jack> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.textutils.1.gz' with
<infinity> FlannelKing: Ubuntu is always based on Debian unstable.  The fact that Sarge and Hoary occasionally have similar package versions is only because they released around the same time, not because hoary was based on sarge (it wasn't)
<FlannelKing> infinity, I thought we took the sarge source on the sarge release for Breezy?
<FlannelKing> I suppose I was mistaken
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Where's the libsasl2-modules-ldap? :/
<virogenesis> hi
<virogenesis> does anyone happen to have a apache2 httpd.conf mine seems to be trashed :(
<virogenesis> never mind i know where i can get one
<YogSothoth> LordHunter317, Hi thanks for your answer. I just had a look to the list and did not saw Lighttpd/Rails. Does that mean that if I use Ubuntu Server, I will not be garanteed to obtain security updates for these packages?
<fabbione> neuralis: ping?
<YogSothoth> pong
<E0x> hello
<E0x> for a proper webserver what packages i need install ?
<spike> what's a proper webserver?
<E0x> nevermind
<Psi-Jack> "proper" webserver? heh
<gusaweb> hello !
<gusaweb> anyone who has experienced problems with telned on breezy?
<LordHunter317> i suspect very few peopel run telnetd anymore.
<LordHunter317> but what sort of issues.
<gusaweb> in fact I have to use it only for my courses
<LordHunter317> you have ot run a telnet /server/ for your courses?
<gusaweb> yes
<LordHunter317> well, what sort of problems are you seeing?
<gusaweb> this line in /etc/inetd.conf doesn't work :
<gusaweb> telnet              stream  tcp     nowait  telnetd.telnetd /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<gusaweb> I have to put root, or telnetd
<gusaweb> instaed of telned.telned
<LordHunter317> is there a telnetd group?
<LordHunter317> my guess is no.
<gusaweb> I don't understand why
<LordHunter317> because most daemons don't have matching groups.
<gusaweb> yes and a telnetd group too
<gusaweb> user I mean
<LordHunter317> wait, now I'm confused (and was wrong about hte group thing, no matter)
<gusaweb> (I am sorry, my english is poor, I am french...)
<LordHunter317> is there a user or not?
<LordHunter317> if you specifc user.group, both must exist.
<gusaweb> there is a user there is a group
<LordHunter317> and the telnetd user belongs to the same group?
<gusaweb> root@megawatt:~# cat /etc/group | grep telnetd
<gusaweb> utmp:x:43:telnetd
<gusaweb> telnetd:x:119:
<gusaweb> root@megawatt:~# cat /etc/passwd | grep telnetd
<gusaweb> telnetd:x:119:119::/nonexistent:/bin/false
<LordHunter317> if the primary group is telnetd, there's no need to specify it to inetd.
<gusaweb> the group and user were created when installing the package
<gusaweb> when I run /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd start
<gusaweb> i have the following line in dameon.log :
<gusaweb> telnet/tcp: No such user 'telnetd.telnetd', service ignored
<LordHunter317> oh, you're using the inetutils one?
<LordHunter317> i don't know if it supports groups.
<gusaweb> yes
<LordHunter317> i always use the netkit one.
<gusaweb> ok I am going to try
<gusaweb> ok you solved my problem LordHunter317
<gusaweb> it works
<gusaweb> thank you very much
<LordHunter317> np
<monkey-leade> hi
<monkey-leade> need help with rndc/ddns
<monkey-leade> i get "rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<fabbione> monkey-leade: -> #ubuntu
<neuralis> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> neuralis: hey.. just see my email about ganglia
<monkey-leade> im in that room too but no1 answers
<neuralis> fabbione: yep, saw it. basically, i don't care *that* much if new ganglia doesn't make it into dapper (although ante said he'd have new packages ready today), but it'd be nice to have.
<neuralis> fabbione: so if the new packages are good, great, if not, we can just drop it. you're already too busy.
<fabbione> neuralis: ok :)
<Pygi> neuralis: is ante better after all that? :-P
<neuralis> Pygi: hm?
<Pygi> that snowboard thingy :-P
<Pygi> neuralis: do you know what am I talking about? :)
<gusaweb> bye
<neuralis> Pygi: ah, yes. i haven't asked him about it in a while.
<Pygi> neuralis: he'll get better eventually :)
<Pygi> fabbione: ping, does anything else needs testing/attendance for now?
<fabbione> Pygi: everything..
<fabbione> the -server kernels are not on CD yet
<fabbione> it will be a very good idea for everybody to test them
<fabbione> even on your workstation
<fabbione> the performance hit is minimal imho
<fabbione> (modulo binary drivers)
<Pygi> hm, I have a server where I believe I could test them...what exactly needs testing? stability? also, where can I find that kernels?
<fabbione> Pygi: stability yes
<fabbione> they are in dapper
<fabbione> like everything else
<Pygi> yes, that is understood :) repository? main I suppose?
<fabbione> yes of course
<Pygi> kk, I already have that daily server build running on that server, so I guess a server kernel won't heart
<Pygi> Should I post to list to encourage people to test the server kernels?
<fabbione> yes please
<fabbione> that would be lovely
<Pygi> kk, me go do that right away
<Pygi> fabbione: done :)
<sebest> is there some work going on toward a web admin tool?
<sebest> is it a goal of the ubuntu-server project?
<Pygi> sebest: There is a project for a web admin tool that is meant to *replace* or *be better then webmin* but it is not part of ubuntu-server project
<sebest> Pygi: what is it? ebox?
<Pygi> sebest: I g2g take a look...sec pls
* Pygi still looking...
<Pygi> sebest: seems like a team was started with only 2 people in it, but don't know if they did anything...
<sebest> Pygi you found the websote
<sebest> site
<Pygi> I found the team in launchpad
<Pygi> those two folks wanted to use Ajax to build it 'cause they didn't liked webmin, and they were developing some part of webmin before I think
<sebest> the project was based on webmin?
<Pygi> no, they didn't liked the webmin
<Pygi> I said that they were developing a webmin before :P
<sebest> Pygi: i thought it was http://ebox-platform.com/
<Pygi> what does ebox have to do with ubuntu? :-/
<sebest> ebox, nothing, but it's a nice web admin
<Pygi> hehe :)
<Pygi> well, if you think you can, you can provide a package of it
<sebest> i first wanted to know if there was some kind of "official" statment on the "web admin" topic for ubuntu server
<Pygi> well, I belive that no web admin tool will hit the "Main" for now, meaning it won't be on the CD
<sebest> pygi: btw it seems that they already provide debian packages
<Pygi> and no, Ubuntu doesn't have a "dedicated" or "official" or "suggested" web admin tool to use
<Pygi> you can use whatever it fits
<sebest> Pygi: i m interested in the long term solution
<Pygi> sebest: If I am not mistaken, ubuntu package are a lill' bit different from debian ones, altought debian ones can be installed, but not recommended
<sebest> personnaly i don't need a web admin
<sebest> Pygi: i just meant that if there is already package for debian, it wouldn't be too hard to make some for ubuntu
<Pygi> hm, yes,true, but if you can't package it for urself, I suppose you could suggest it to MOTU's to package it...
<sebest> i'm not especially interested in ebox, i'm interested in ubunu server for SMB
<Pygi> I believe kernels are available for dapper in Main repository
<Pygi> fabbione, please correct me if I am wrong
<sebest> by smb i mean small and medium business
<Pygi> isn't it sbs then ? :)
<Pygi> but that's just the small one :P
<Pygi> anyway, maybe get in touch with this team? https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-sbs
<Pygi> and what in general are you interested in?
<sebest> in general i'm interested in easing things :)
<sebest> that's why i work on avahi
<Pygi> :)
<Pygi> aha :)
* Pygi just found out what avahi is :)
<Pygi> what's the current status of it?
<sebest> it's stable (functionnaly and API/ABI)
<Pygi> ah, k :)
<Pygi> what language is it written in?
<sebest> only wide-area publishing is missing : publishing in an unicast dns server
#ubuntu-server 2006-02-26
<sebest> it's writtend in C, and has a DBUS api , + C/C++/C# bindings
<sebest> and integrates in glib/qt mainloop
<Pygi> Like the last 4 API's/frameworks I heard about were using DBUS :)
<Pygi> DBUS became popular :P
<sebest> we'll provide an alternative IPC soon as dbus is not working on windows AFAIK
<Pygi> heh :P
<sebest> but it's already working on other unixes (*BSD, macOsX)
<Pygi> ah, well, in most cases windows has to be special :-/
<sebest> porting using cygwin is not really hard, but with mingw it's a lot more work...
<Pygi> yup, I know :-/
<Psi-Jack> Any Cyrus-IMAPD guys around? :)
<Pygi> no, sorry :-/
<setuid> ah, there IS a channel for this ;)
<setuid> What is "kickseed", and why does it hard-lock my machine during install time?
<neuralis> fabbione: ATM, webmin isn't in dapper. if this won't change, we should look at potentially also removing webmin-ldap-netgroups, webmin-ldap-user-simple, webmin-sbs and webmin-slbackup.
<neuralis> fabbione: it probably doesn't make sense to have them in the archive without webmin itself.
* infinity says "good riddance" to webmin...
<infinity> Of course, it would be nice if someone wrote some GUI admin tools that didn't suck, so people can stop complaining about how "Linux servers are too hard for my blind, senile grandmother to have a 150K/year job in IT!"
<infinity>  * NOTE: The above quote may be hyperbole.
<neuralis> infinity: i'm with you 100%.
<fabbione> neuralis: hehe ok
<fabbione> neuralis: ipvsadm and keepalived should be in main now
<fabbione> i didn't check yet
<Pygi> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> pong
<Pygi> I'm running -server kernel
<Pygi> everything is peacfull for now :)
<Pygi> o chara one :P
<MarioMeyer> heya
<spike> 'morning
<Psi-Jack> Grrr.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here using postfix with smtp-auth?
<Pygi> mornin' spike
<MarioMeyer> me
<Psi-Jack> I got saslauthd going, but postfix can't connect to saslauthd. I don't know why.
<MarioMeyer> i just followed the how-to forge .. went smoothly
<Psi-Jack> You using it with saslauthd?
<MarioMeyer> yep
<Psi-Jack> Aha..
<Psi-Jack> postfix is chrooted to /var/spool/postfix, isn't it?
<MarioMeyer> depends on your config
<MarioMeyer> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4
<MarioMeyer> ;)
<MarioMeyer> gotta reboot
<Psi-Jack> There we go.
<Psi-Jack> It was chrooted.
<Pygi> psi: works now?
<Psi-Jack> Yep
<Psi-Jack> I had to change saslauthd's mux dir. heh
<Pygi> k, great :)
<Psi-Jack> Thankfully, ONLY postfix needs saslauthd on this system.
<Psi-Jack> And now...
<Psi-Jack> To see how exactly postfix does it's sasl-auth dn for ldap. LOL
<Psi-Jack> Holy sheeit.
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
<Psi-Jack> slapd's log scrolled so fast doing ldap stuff that postfix also uses, so I couldn't even see the actual smtp-auth's sasl bind. LOL
<fabbione> Pygi: nice thanks
<Psi-Jack> There a fast way to get to the EOF in vim?
<Pygi> fabbione: yw
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, good, it's working just like cyrus-imapd. Mapping it to use uid=username@domainname instead of uid=username,cn=domainname
<Pygi> fabbione: I'll *start* playing with that puting /etc under bzr control
<fabbione> Pygi: that won't happen
<Pygi> fabbione: huh, new plans?
<fabbione> it has been deferred to dapper+1
<Pygi> ah,ok
<fabbione> simply because Feature Freeze is in 2 days
<Pygi> anything else that needs attendance?
<fabbione> and there was not enough man power to do it
<Pygi> ah, understood
<fabbione> Pygi: no, i am happy if you keep testing installs on a regular base and kernels
* fabbione needs some food
<fabbione> bbl
<Pygi> k, then maybe I'll be able to do some real coding around for dapper +1
<Pygi> k, bon apetit
<fabbione> thanks
<Psi-Jack> Excelent. :)
<Psi-Jack> You know.
<JulienH> Hi all
<Psi-Jack> It's a pain in the a** to setup postfix and cyrus-imapd alone, but to toss in ldap on the blend is even more painful.
<JulienH> Will the webmin package (or anything like that) be moved from universe to main ? I'm asking because of the security support issue.
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I've been wondering. Things in main get the security updates, but what about things in universe?
<JulienH> In uni
<JulienH> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components : "but it comes with no guarantee of security fixes and support"
<Psi-Jack> Oh.. Goodie.
<Psi-Jack> I noticed, cyrus-imapd got moved to universe.
<Psi-Jack> Then again. cyrus-imapd itself, is pretty damn secure.
<Psi-Jack> Once I get /all/ of my mailserver stuff setup, everything internally will be TLS encrypted.
<Pygi> to my knowledge webmin doesn't exist in dapper
<JulienH> The fact that a package is considered secure or well coded doesn't resolve the security fixes support issue...
<Psi-Jack> Well, lets see..
<Psi-Jack> apt-cache search webmin on a dapper system.. Results in VERY few matches.
<JulienH> Pygi:  It is in Dapper -> http://tinyurl.com/mcnng
<Psi-Jack> JulienH: I see.. 4
<Psi-Jack> And they're all just modules. Not even the actual webmin main part.
<JulienH> Psi-Jack: oh man, sorry, I've badly looked... :/
<Pygi> JulienH: hehe, np :)
<Psi-Jack> I only really know this because I moved one of my servers to use dapper.
<Psi-Jack> Because cyrus-imapd 2.2.x was only in Dapper.
<Psi-Jack> Since that server literally /only/ does cyrus-imapd, with it's imapd, pop3d, lmtpd, sieve, etc.. I figured it was "sane" enough.
<JulienH> But... why was webmin removed from Dapper ? It's a very useful software and is used on some prod servers...
<Psi-Jack> On yeah, and it's nntpd. :)
<Pygi> Psi-Jack: are you subscribed to -server mailing list?
<Psi-Jack> I, personally, haven't seen much usefulness in webmin.
<Psi-Jack> Pygi: Not yet.,
<Psi-Jack> I will be in a few mins. :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> Where is it?
<Pygi> Psi-Jack: it is hidden, yes I know :)
<Psi-Jack> heh
<JulienH> I can see a dapper-changes list, but not server list.... https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<Pygi> second psi jack
<Psi-Jack> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-server/ ?
<Pygi> yes, that one :)
<Psi-Jack> Just had to manually type it in.
<JulienH> Thanks, I'm subscribing now...
<Pygi> psi-jack: are you ready to do a little testing for us? :)
<Psi-Jack> Pygi: What kind?
<Pygi> Psi-Jack: the ubuntu repositories contain a -server kernels... *dapper repositories*
<Psi-Jack> Ohh, really? hardened kernels?
<Pygi> run them and let people do whatever they do on that servers, report stability, issues, etc :)
<Pygi> we need all kind of reports we can get
<Psi-Jack> That a hardened kernel? :)
<Pygi> yes, that's a server-tuned kernel
<Psi-Jack> What's it got? PaX, GRsecure, SElinux?
<Pygi> not sure about that, sorry :-/
<Psi-Jack> That makes a difference. :)
<Pygi> I just upgraded the kernel yesterday, and it seems stable
<Psi-Jack> If using a PaX+GRsecure+SElinux kernel, one must know, so that can properly facilitate which tools are required to actually setup the hardening.
<Pygi> you'll have to ask fabbione that once he's here...
<Psi-Jack> fabbione: What about the twinkie?
<Pygi> psi: fabbione's eating :P
<Psi-Jack> Ironic that I mentioned twinkie, then, huh?
<Psi-Jack> :)
<Psi-Jack> What's -server's List-Id?
<JulienH> How the package selection for Dapper is done ?
<Psi-Jack> JulienH: Umm. The same ways as always?
<Pygi> JulienH: what do you mean?
<Psi-Jack> I sooo need to hurry up and switch to syslog-ng instead of syslog/klogd
<Pygi> ah, well :)
<Psi-Jack> Anyone her using syslog-ng?
<Psi-Jack> Just wondering if it's pre-canned just like syslog/klogd are, or if it has a totally different setup.
<Pygi> JulienH: as always, only main repository is supported for the amount of time stated
<JulienH> Pygi: for example, who decides if the webmin package will be or not in Dapper
<Pygi> the Ubuntu Developers team/Technical board
<fabbione> Psi-Jack: twinkie?
<Pygi> also, only server packages will be supported on -server
<Pygi> you can't install ubuntu-desktop and want it to be supported same as -server
<Psi-Jack> fabbione: Hehe. Ever seen Ghost Busters?
<JulienH> Pygi: of course, that makes sense :)
<Pygi> JulienH: well, just wanted to make it clear :)
<fabbione> Psi-Jack: yeah.. i did.. in italian.. twinkies do tell me much.. sorry :/
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<JulienH> Pygi: well, if webmin isn't in Dapper, is there any equivalent package (web-based server administration tool) in ?
<Psi-Jack> fabbione: I was wondering, since Pygi brought it up. What's with the -server kernels? What's it got in it? PaX, GRsecure, SElinux?
<Pygi> JulienH: currently? no...there is no officialy supported web admin tool
<fabbione> selinux is there, can be enabled with a boot option
<Pygi> but a few might emerge in universe
<Psi-Jack> fabbione: Is that the only one?
<fabbione> PaX and GR no
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> Odd..
<fabbione> Psi-Jack: yes, it's the only one in mainline
<Psi-Jack> I would have gone with PaX+GRsecure before going just SElinux..
<fabbione> and we don't plan to add them at all. Previous reviews of the code made as run away yelling and screaming
<fabbione> Psi-Jack: it's not a problem of learning curve here
<fabbione> it's a problem of supporting the solutions
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<fabbione> it's very difficult to support PaX and GRsecure in time
<Psi-Jack> Guess I won't be testing -server kernels afterall. ;)
<Pygi> fabbione: do we already have a list of tasks what needs to be acomplished for dapper+1 or is it too early?
<fabbione> Pygi: usually that list is discussed the week after release
<JulienH> Pygi: 'cause it would be great to see a package like webmin. In this idea: "insert the Dapper CD, install, reboot and administrate your server smoothly and remotely !"
<fabbione> when we will be writing specs and so on
<fabbione> but if you have ideas, post them ,discuss them.. etc.
<Pygi> JulienH: that was the point of Ubuntu-instant-server project, but it failed :-/
<fabbione> you can always do that
<fabbione> but there is no guarantee that they will be implemented by us
<fabbione> most of the time who suggest needs to do ;)
<Pygi> fabbione: kk, that would be great... I'd also like to get more involved into coding in dapper+1
<Pygi> this release was ... huh.. :-/
<JulienH> Pygi: ah ? are there any historics from this project ?
<Pygi> JulienH: I am afraid that there is not, as matt erased all traces on wiki I think...
<Pygi> You can check out the wiki to find it
<Pygi> Ebox seems like a nice solution at first view (google it)
<Pygi> fabbione: if there will be some tasks that needs to be acomplished in dapper+1 once we start doing it, I'll be more then glad to help out in coding/development
<fabbione> Pygi: that would be lovely
<Pygi> I'll just need to learn bzr, as I never worked with that, and you use it as rcs, but it shouldn't be too hard
<JulienH> Pygi: ok, I'll try to contact matt in to see if the project can be restarted...
<Pygi> JulienH: have you found the project?
<JulienH> Pygi: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-instserv-dev
<JulienH> Pygi: but nothing in wiki
<Pygi> ah, yes, I was kicked out of that team :P Yup, he erased wiki...
<Pygi> to me one thing is not clear in launchpad *altought a lot of things are not clear* and that is how a team owner can be kicked :-/
<Pygi> nevertheless, I gotta go
<Pygi> see you later
<JulienH> Pygi: cya
<spike> fabbione: has been rsbac evaluated along with grsec?
<fabbione> spike: can't remember...
<spike> fabbione: well, they do strive to keep code stable and easy to maintain
<spike> fabbione: I had some discussion with a couple of devs back when we met and they'd love to cooperate to see it included in ubuntu.
<fabbione> spike: it's dapper+1 business now
<spike> sure
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> How between mysql 4.1 and 5.0, I upgraded to 5.0 on one system, but it's still using 4.1, how do I switch it? hehe
<Psi-Jack> Err. okay. Nevermind.
<Psi-Jack> It seemed to have upgraded it, from what I can tell, .... Seemlessly..
<allee> In order to promote -server images, I can only suggest to add a better description.
<allee> current desc only contains technical stuff.  No info why one can/should use -server image. Like
<allee> Builtin features of the -server image are: ??, ??   It does not support: audio, ??? ...
<YogSothoth> Hi
<YogSothoth> Should I follow Filesystem Hierarchy Standard about installing apps in /opt and their configuration files in /etc/opt? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard And what about /srv? Should I move all my /var/www to /srv?
<asw> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> pong
<asw> We spoke at UBZ.   It looks like we'll be buying several racks of server clusters.
<asw> I'd like to run Ubuntu server. :)
<asw> Are there ISO's of dapper-based ubuntu server?
<fabbione> hey Alexander
<fabbione> yes i remember
<fabbione> yup..
<asw> I realize it's not released yet...) but I'd like to start qualifying hardware.
<fabbione> let me dig
<asw> we plan to buy a 1.5 terrabyte of ram cluster this year. :)
<fabbione> neat :)
<asw> people in the lab have seen me using Ubuntu and it seems it's popping up on all osrts of desktops.
<fabbione> eeheh
<fabbione> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<fabbione> they are in a dir or subdir around there
<fabbione> i would love to give you the full url but i have bw issues here
<asw> thank you very much.  These are kernel 2.6.15 based?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> they are dapper
<asw> right.
<fabbione> note one important thing
<fabbione> we do have a specific -server kernel
<fabbione> but it's not installed automatically yet
<fabbione> it's on the CD tho
<fabbione> or should be...
<asw> Our servers are dual opteron amd64 with 3ware-9550sx controllers.
<maswan> asw: we have one of those, memtest is essential
<maswan> asw: 1.5TB ram cluster that is
<asw> maswan - very cool.  I'm at harvard medical school.  Where are you?
<maswan> asw: Oh, what kind of performance do you see on those controllers?
<asw> Well... we are just getting them today.
<maswan> asw: HPC2N, Ume University, Sweden
<maswan> ah, you haven't done benchmarking on them yet?
<maswan> We're getting one to test any day now
<fabbione> 1.5T.. how many machines is that? :)
<maswan> fabbione: in our case, 190 8-gig nodes
<asw> Currently we still have a smaller cluster.  but i'm specing the 96 node x 16gb cluster now.
* maswan nods
<fabbione> ehhe
<maswan> we're going to upgrade from a rather old debian-amd64 sid snapshot to breezy any month now. :)
<asw> the cool thing about 96 by 16 is that you can get full gige from any node to any node just by using four 48port switches and the fact that each node has two gige ports.
<JulienH> The link of U.S. (Devel) : http://tinyurl.com/cllfu is broken...
* maswan nods
<maswan> well, we have myrinet on this cluster anyway
<maswan> the gige part is less important. :)
<maswan> what kind of usage are you getting the cluster for?
<fabbione> JulienH: it's problably the Datacenter that is dead slow
<fabbione> yeah
<asw> http://www.nature.com/msb/journal/v1/n1/full/msb4100040.html
<fabbione> they are reworking some firewalls and bw stuff
<JulienH> fabbione: you're probably right, it works now :)
<fabbione> JulienH: people in here that knows me a bit more will confirm that i am *cough*ALWAYS*cough* right :)
<fabbione> asw: so when do you plan the deployment of such beast?
<fabbione> and most important thing.. can i get access with a distcc setup? :P
<JulienH> fabbione: don't be so modest :P
<asw> we hope to get the first rack in may/june
<asw> we are getting test nodes today.
<fabbione> nice
<fabbione> asw: what software do you plan to run on top?
<fabbione> s/software/scheduler
<asw> basically our application could use 5 terrabytes of RAM if it was availabe.  Just a big hash table.
<asw> So next year I hope that 4gb SDRAM is as cheap as 2gb x 2 and we can get a 3 terrabyte cluster. ;)
<maswan> :)
<fabbione> next year your app will be able to use 50GB
<fabbione> 50T
<asw> laughing. true.
<fabbione> asw: what do you do with all that "old" ram? :)
<asw> it's been a crazy couple of months since UBZ
<asw> no no. I'm talking about buying a new 3terrabyte cluster not throwing away the old one!
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> so you would go up to 4.5T
<asw> the budget calls for two.  one this year, one next.  But there are lots of variables.   I've got vendors sorted out but I need to sort out heat/power/space
<maswan> asw: Heh. Yeah, we're hitting that limit in our current machine room now.
<asw> fabbione 4.5t + ~.5 we will have by may june.
<fabbione> asw: cool
<maswan> asw: Some vendors say nice things about in-rack 48V DC
<asw> a few months ago. I didn't admin anything.  this is all somewhat new to me.  When I was buying hardware seriously it was 1993...
<maswan> Heh
<asw> well, more like, 1993-1998
<asw> back then 16mb of ram was a lot.
<maswan> Well, we do keep track of this stuff since the last buy was a bit more than a year ago, and the next one should probably start procurement procedure in half a year
<setuid> Anyone know if an AMD 3000+ is a decent processor?
<maswan> AMD what 3000+?
<maswan> athlon64? sempron?
<setuid> Sec.
<setuid> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1219286&CatId=0
<maswan> ah, socket 754 athlon64
<maswan> well, it depends, how much memory bandwidth do you need?
<setuid> Sorry, was distracted calling in another ticket.
<setuid> I just want something faster than my ageing 1.2Ghz AMD Duron
<maswan> well, it should be 2-3 times faster anyway
<setuid> heh
<setuid> What should I be looking for, in a sub-$1,000/USD range?
<maswan> well, that might be resonable
<setuid> Hrm
<setuid> Ok, its going to replace a 1.2Ghz Duron and a dual PIII/600 machine
<setuid> I'll get two of these I guess
<maswan> you might want to look at getting a slightly beefier cheapest x2 though
<maswan> unless you do need to have those separate
<setuid> x2?
<maswan> dual core thingie
<setuid> Ah
<setuid> I wonder if I can afford that ;-(
<maswan> well, it depends, it'll be cheaper than two lower end servers
<maswan> but more expensive, if you still need two
<setuid> Here we go
<setuid> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1617476&CatId=1991
<maswan> heh. the 4-socket machines with opteron 8xx are really expensive
<setuid> Right, but I could run vmware or something and virtualize the hell out of it
<maswan> sure
<setuid> Hrm, or...
<setuid> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1740080&CatId=1991
<setuid> For roughly the same price as the two duals...
<maswan> for better price/performance, I'd go for duals
<setuid> Right, but it reduces me to a single point of failure
<setuid> And a single IO path on the mobo
<setuid> Wouldn't two physically-separate AMD 3000+'s be faster than 1 dual-core Opteron 165?
<maswan> it'd be about even, I think
<setuid> decisions, decisions ;)
<maswan> since the opteron has twice the memory bandwidth of a socket 754, a socket 939 athlon64 on the other hand..
<maswan> oh, well. I'm off
<setuid> hrm... it does?
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here know how pam_passwdqc works? :)
<Unfun> Hello, does anyone know how to get LSI cli utilities working on Ubuntu?
<LordHunter317> lsi?
<Unfun> lsi is a raid card manafacturer
<LordHunter317> oh.
<LordHunter317> yeah. no, I don't.
#ubuntu-server 2007-02-20
<ribo> suppose you don't do support in here
* [miles]  notices a lot of moving and shaking going on here
<[miles] > ;)
<Christopher> Hello
<mralphabet> hello
<Christopher> In ubuntu setup, would setting sda as "/" bootable, then selecting hda as swap be a valid layout?
<LiENUS> how do i install mod_svn on 6.06?
#ubuntu-server 2007-02-21
<shwag> In the installer, does  New Partition Size  refer to the new size of the partition being resized, or to the size of the new partition being created?
<GNu_Joe> when are the meetings? ;-)
<BBHoss> anyone know a good server control panel that works for ubuntu server?
<BBHoss> fuck this channel :)
* #ubuntu-server  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<crummygummy_> Hi all,I've got some wierdness here. When I change menu.lst the kernel args don't seem to change. i.e. Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/md1 ro quiet splash) != /vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-server root=/dev/md1 ro quiet console=ttyS1,19200
<crummygummy_> Is there some Ubuntu thing I've missed?
<GNu_Joe> When is the next meeting? ;-)
<mralphabet> of what
<GNu_Joe> mralphabet, devlopment
<chandu> hi
<Dvorkin> Hi @all
<Dvorkin> I have a question. What do you think of server administration utilities for ubuntu server? I am currently running 6.06 on all hardware servers of my company. 
<Dvorkin> For the console of course
<huib> g'evening, (don't shoot me) anyone aware of a debian/ubuntu package to install assp (Spamfilter)
<huib> installed it manually.....
<cowmix3> anyone now what default kernel has PAE enable?
<shwag> does the ubuntu server cd have sshd on it I can run ?
<cowmix3> shwag: yes
<cowmix3> you mean run SSHD from the live CD?
<shwag> cowmix3: yah...but the server CD isnt a livecd I dont think.
<cowmix3> hmm
<cowmix3> I know that the Knoppix live CD has an SSHD you can use..
#ubuntu-server 2007-02-22
<cmdln> afternoon
<cmdln> ive got an ubuntu server thats acting up
<cmdln> and mcelog complains of no /dev/mcelog
<cmdln> has anyone come across that or used mcelog before?
<cmdln> grr x86 sux
#ubuntu-server 2007-02-23
<GNu_Joe> So I have 3 bust to add, how do I add them?
<GNu_Joe> bugs that is
<GNu_Joe> bust is what they do to the system
<GNu_Joe> -)
<ajmitch> http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> it should redirect you to the appropriate place on launchpad
<GNu_Joe> ah thanks
<GNu_Joe> are there only 2 bugs? that's all I've seen listed
<ajmitch> heh no
<GNu_Joe> didn't think so
<GNu_Joe> how to just look at ubuntu-server bugs?
<ajmitch> I doubt that you can, since ubuntu-server is just a specific set of packages
<GNu_Joe> ok one I have is a dup of #48266 and I know what the fix is
<GNu_Joe> how do I communicate the fix?
<GNu_Joe> update the bug, then post to the list or just post to the list?
<ajmitch> update the bug
<ajmitch> by adding a comment
<fmasi> what is the kernel vertion that come in 6.06 out of the box?
<fredl> hi, does anybody here know anything about dbconfig-common?
<[miles] > fredl, sorry, not me
<fredl> [miles]  you have dbconfig-common installed?
<[miles] > fredl, no idea
<[miles] > this channel is pretty quiet fredl , some movement at times, but some days pass without a line of chat
<fredl> wow
<[miles] > aye
<[miles] > it's cos we are gurus here
<[miles] > we never need help ;-)
<[miles] > jeje
<[miles] > hit #ubuntu and I guess it will be flooded with... how do I mount my floppy :D
<fredl> you you're a guru who doesn't know if you have dbconfig-common installed? :)
<[miles] > jeje
<[miles] > yes
<[miles] > :)
<GNu_Joe> Bug 87240 was rejected, reason "require more discussion" but on the ubuntu-devel-discuss list
<GNu_Joe> I'm confused is there such thing as ubuntu-server?
<GNu_Joe> bug 87240 was that opessh-server should have been included in base install, how is that a Ubuntu developer discussion?
<mralphabet> because dev's determine which packages are used in which install
<mralphabet> and package inclusion is not a bug
<mralphabet> further, in my mind, base install is for packages that the vast majority of installs will use
<mralphabet> openssh, as another service, doesn't fall into that category
<GNu_Joe> how so?
<GNu_Joe> what's the point of a server without remote access?
<mralphabet> how many of the people in #ubuntu right now ssh to their machine?
<mralphabet> how many would you guess?
<mralphabet> there's 950ish in there right now
<GNu_Joe> it's in ubuntu base but excluded from ubuntu-server why?
<mralphabet> oO
<GNu_Joe> not the point
<mralphabet> bug 87240 was that opessh-server should have been included in base install
<mralphabet> that implies that it was not included in the base install
<GNu_Joe> for ubuntu-server, it's part of all other versions of ubuntu
<GNu_Joe> bottom line, what is the point of a server without 
<GNu_Joe> ANY remote access?
<GNu_Joe> so why was it removed? and how is that not a bug?
<Burgwork> openssh is not installed by default as it opens a port
<Burgwork> no open ports by default
<GNu_Joe> Burgwork, ok true but why not part of LAMP
<Burgwork> hmm, good point
<Burgwork> file a but on that
<Burgwork> bug, rather
<GNu_Joe> problem: user installs ubuntu-server and walks away you can access httpd but have to go back to the server room to install openssh-server
<GNu_Joe> Bug will be rejected, I have to plead my case to all Ubuntu development
<Burgwork> no, I don;t think it will be rejected
<Burgwork> LAMp already opens ports
<loiic> Hi there
<GNu_Joe> what's up loiic?
<loiic> is that normal behavior for the ssh daemon to print the motd even though the option is set to off in sshd_config?
<loiic> only way to prevent it is to edit the pam.d file
<GNu_Joe> not sure what your looking at doing
<loiic> i am trying to disable the motd (/etc/motd) to be displayed at log time
<GNu_Joe> once sshd starts a shell you will see the /etc/motd
<loiic> there is an option to do that in sshd_config, but doesnt work on ubuntu 6.10
<loiic> works fine on debian though
<GNu_Joe> only for remote access?
<loiic> i dont have local access to the machine
<loiic> the pam.d file are identicall on ubuntu and debian, so the problem doesnt come from there, i guess something wrong with the sshd packet
<loiic> same thing happens the 2 unbutu server i've got
<GNu_Joe> have you tried .hushlogin ?
<loiic> yeah it does work
<loiic> not very convinient though
<loiic> i solve my problem by editing the pam.d/ssh file, it's just that i reckon it's not the normal behavior, so might need to be fixed
<GNu_Joe> ok I verified that's what occurs on the latest build, looks like a bug to me
<GNu_Joe> since I do not see motd in /etc/profile
<GNu_Joe> open a bug report
<loiic> i got my hands on a ubuntu for the first time this morning, i am not sure what's the process to report a bug
<GNu_Joe> http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<loiic> what about suggestions ?
<loiic> still on the motd story i've got a suggestion, where should that kind of thing go ?
<GNu_Joe> in the bug report
<GNu_Joe> it's free form so it's way easier then you would think
<loiic> nah, it's not related to this bug
<loiic> anyway gonna open this bug report, thanks for the confirmation
<GNu_Joe> loiic, let me know the bug # so I can add comments
<loiic> sure
<loiic> well i am confused, i reported it, but still doesnt show anywhere, even in my account page under the "Reported" section
#ubuntu-server 2007-02-24
<shwag> Does ubuntu have any Ibrix support ?
<thelsdj> I'm interested in ubuntu server dev but can't seem to find much record of activity, am i missing something? is there not that much activity? is it happening in private somewhere?
<tensor> hello, i accidentally deleted /etc/init.d/mysql
<tensor> how do i restore it back? apt-get --resinstall doesn't do it
<thelsdj> which package are you trying to --reinstall?
<thelsdj> sudo apt-get --reinstall install mysql-server 
<tensor> yes
<thelsdj> hm maybe need to specifiy the server version
<thelsdj> dpkg -S /etc/init.d/mysql
<thelsdj> will tell you which package to --reinstall
<tensor> ok, thanks, will try it out
<tensor> i did a delete --purge
<tensor> and install --reinstall
<tensor> it's restored now
<thelsdj> cool
<tensor> thanks thelsdj
<tensor> i plan to use sockets only, i put the skip-networking option in /etc/mysql/my.cnf and mysql fails on restart
<tensor> log says it can't locate the socket file in /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<thelsdj> don't really have any idea, like the topic says, best to ask in #ubuntu as this channel isn't for support and not a lot of people in here to help
<tensor> yeah. too bad
<tensor> thanks thelsdj
<Znuff> Hello. I'm having some issues with Ubuntu-Server 6.06. I've enabled ip_forward = 1; but computers behind the gateway (ubuntu) can't ping any ip outside the network
<Znuff> if I turn on masquerade it works, but I want to be able to use the ips I have
<Znuff> damn, nobody?
<barrett9h> does the installation CD can setup and install on RAID1 on a two new (blank) SATA hard-disks?
<gpd> apologies for support question: I am having issues with courier-authdaemon on upgrading my dapper server to edgy.  any pointers gratefully received
<gpd> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error' what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<gnomepanelkiller> where are those getty's spawned?
<gpd> ok - found a fix :)
#ubuntu-server 2007-02-25
<GNu_Joe> have to reboot BRB
#ubuntu-server 2008-02-18
<joebob777as7> hey i've got a simple networking question... I am trying to make one of my boxes that has a static ip of 192.168.5.1 access my 192.168.0.1 network. my current interfaces file looks like this: http://pastebin.ca/908117
<faulkes-> what is the gateway to 192.168.0.1
<ScottK> faulkes-: He's already gone.
<faulkes-> ah, didn't see the signoff
<catenate> when you talk about "ubuntu server" it really means the LTS version, right? are all the cool things with virtualization and the like only really happening against hardy so that once it comes out it'll be feature frozen until the next LTS?
<catenate> or does all that move forward with every version as well?
<catenate> I know this is kinda vague
<catenate> maybe I'll phrase the question better and put it on the mailing list
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, I've got a wierd problem I've seen way too often. I have a cron job starting a service that falls over too often (not ideal I know....) The cron job runs in init.d script that runs the service via start-stop-daemon, I have a PID file specified. The start script opens multiple instances of the service. Any one seen this before?
<avatar_> CrummyGummy: try daemontools for keeping services running
<CrummyGummy> avatar_: Thanks I'll look at that. is start-stop-daemon not recommended then? It really does seem to do wierd things sometimes.
<CrummyGummy> avatar_: Also, is that the daemontools-installer package?
<avatar_> CrummyGummy: daemontools license prevents ubuntu from including it in binary in the repo's
<CrummyGummy> cool, thanks.
<avatar_> http://debit.bit.nl/ubuntu/ has the binary package
<_ruben> avatar_: wonder if that's still the case .. "recently" the licence of qmail changed in that respect, and its from the same author
<avatar_> _ruben: can't find anything about the license change of qmail on http://cr.yp.to
<avatar_> _ruben: i've seen the rumors about the license change of qmail. But not about license change of daemontools
<_ruben> http://cr.yp.to/qmail/dist.html
<_ruben> and it could very well be that daemontools still has its old restrictive licence
<avatar_> _ruben: ah thnx
<zul> hello
<avatar_> hi zul
<avatar_> hardy at the desktop is running fine for weeks now
<avatar_> maybe time to give hardy a try at my colocated server...
<spiekey> Hi
<avatar_> welcome spiekey
<faulkes-> hmmm, UDW starts today
<soren> Indeed it does.
<faulkes-> well, I've already booked off time each day this week to attend
<faulkes-> including your presentation on the virt stuff
<spiekey> can someone please verify is this authentification diagramm is correct? http://i31.tinypic.com/2gwgphf.jpg
<spiekey> i think samba does not actually contact nss at all.
<soren> "authentification" is not a word.
<soren> it's called "authentication"
<spiekey> oh, thanks! :)
<avatar_> hmm, upgrade from feisty to gutsy is braking for me with do-release-upgrade :(
<spiekey> come one soren....hit me! ;)
<soren> spiekey: I'm thinking :)
<soren> spiekey: Well, it's sort of right, but what's important to understand, I guess, is that pam and libnss is not separate services, but libraries.
<spiekey> oh yes. I got that
<soren> spiekey: i'll get back to you. I'm a bit busy right now :)
<spiekey> ok, no problem. I will improve it and just send you the link. then you can have a look whenever you want
<spiekey> soren: http://i28.tinypic.com/sblzcl.jpg
<spiekey> i am really not sure about Samba <--> NSS
<youngmusic> Hi. I'm trying to migrate some fedora core servers to ubuntu. But i don't succeed in transferring all ldap records. More specific, my fedora ldap server used the additional schemes rfc822-MailMember, autofs and kerberosobject. The are RedHat schemas and there isn't a version for ubuntu, it seems. Does anyone have some experience with this?
<soren> youngmusic: You can just grab the schema definitions from your current ldap server and dump them on your new ubuntu one.
<youngmusic> soren: Thanks! That was obious. The reason i did not try that was because i tried to copy those schemas once from an older fedora version to a newer one, and they were not compatible. Apparently that isn't a problem anymore.
<soren> Great! :)
<rooney> hello
<rooney> i have a two node cluster with ubuntu gutsy, with cman&clvm, when i boot the second machine it joins the cluster, but at the same time the kernel says panic and cman/clvm hangs and disconnects from the cluster
<rooney> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56479/
<nox-Hand> Good day
<leonel> it is
<nox-Hand> How big a difference is there between ubuntu-server and ubuntu-standard? I am trying to find whether there is a difference, as I want only the -standard bit (a simple cli enviroment but with some comfy stuff with it, and apt)
<soren> nox-Hand: Different kernel.
<soren> nox-Hand: That's pretty much it.
<soren> nox-Hand: ...and you can just replace that after installation, of course.
<nox-Hand> soren: Ah. Then I think the server edition will fit me perfectly :)
<soren> Of course it will. It's awesome!
<soren> :)
<nox-Hand> soren: I run it on my server already :) Just a small home server, nothing big, but I love how Ubuntu JustWorks(tm) :)
<soren> :)
<nox-Hand> Used to run Gentoo and stuff, but why bother when Ubuntu is so simple but still advanced? =D
<soren> Glad to hear it!
<nox-Hand> (advanced as in potential for expansion is huge!)
<nox-Hand> soren: Danish, Swedish or Norwegian? Or am I mistaken :)
<soren> Danish :)
<henkjan> i'm just lovin ubuntu, but just got disappointend. my do-release-upgrade from feisty to gutsy realy broke my colocated server :(
<nox-Hand> Saadan skal det vaere :) -- but yeah, let's keep it International :)
<nox-Hand> henkjan: Did you wish to downgrade to get the LTS version?
<soren> feisty->gutsy is an upgrade.
<henkjan> nox-Hand: feisty->gutsy is an upgrade. Both no LTS
<soren> henkjan: How did it break?
<nox-Hand> Whoops, sorryk, I read that as feisty to dapper :|
 * nox-Hand usually reinstalls instead of upgrades - I find it leaves trouble in trails for weeks to follow =]
<henkjan> soren: segfaults while configuring lots of packages
<nox-Hand> (with a few confi+app file + setting backups, it takes no time to reinstall :)
<henkjan> and stopping with dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<henkjan> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<nox-Hand> app list file*
<soren> Anything that breaks during an upgrade is considered a bug. The fact that you can upgrade is considered an important feature.
<soren> henkjan: Erk... Scary looking :)
<nox-Hand> henkjan: That does indeed look scary =|
<soren> henkjan: Hm....
<nox-Hand> soren: Indeed, it's a great feature for it to fix itself an upgrade so easily :)
<henkjan> dpkg --configure -a gives the same output
<soren> henkjan: Hang on... Looking at code.
<henkjan> it was a Xen Dom0 with Xen domU's on lvm.
<henkjan> reinstalling a dom0 and powering up the domU's would be the easiest way to fix :)
<soren> henkjan: Apart from that last assertion, what other errors are you seeing?
<soren> (from dpkg, that is)
<henkjan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m20118f8d
<henkjan> soren: don't put to much effort in it. It just a private server to play with. Running some personal websites and most important screen+irssi :)
<soren> henkjan: Is one of your disks full, by any chance?
<nox-Hand> henkjan: Just make sure you get a backup of your files, perhaps /etc (or just the relevant configs), your /home , and a list of all apps installed on your server (there's a command to do this).
<nox-Hand> Then if you reinstall, then it'll be rather quick to restore :)
<nox-Hand> soren: Good idea to ask that =D
<nox-Hand> henkjan: df -h
<nox-Hand> That shows it :)
<henkjan> no full disks
<nox-Hand> henkjan: Righto
<henkjan> nox-Hand: i know my way around on unix systems :)
<nox-Hand> henkjan: Ok, apollogies :) Althoguh I do the same, I always assume people asking for help are newbies -- yet I ask tons of questions myself :|
<henkjan> i'm working at an isp (www.bit.nl) as unix engineer. OS of choice is ubuntu and we are running it at 150+ servers :)
<henkjan> nox-Hand: i'll do the reinstall on a new harddisk, so risk of losing data would be minimal
<nox-Hand> henkjan: Spiffing :)
<pteague> anybody know of a good cli torrent app ?
<nox-Hand> pteague: I tried a few, but never did quite get my head much around them, so not really, no :| There is this new one out, Deluge, it has a Web UI, so maybe you can run it in cli and connect over Web UI?
<soren> Well, if basically everything is segfaulting, it could be memory corruption, or some of the basic libraries (libc6, libstdc++, libnss, or something like that) being corrupt.
<soren> It's hard to tell as your debugging options are (clearly) limited.
<soren> mathiaz!
<zul> hi mathiaz
<mathiaz> hi soren ! & zul
<henkjan> soren: corrupt libc6 is a good guess.
<mathiaz> hello nijaba !
<soren> henkjan: Although, I'm curious why dpkg would even run at all if that were the case.
 * nox-Hand wonders -- what does one have to do to get a ubuntu member hostmask? =)
<soren> henkjan: dmesg is silent, you say?
<soren> nox-Hand: Become an Ubuntu member.. :)
<nijaba> hey mathiaz :)
<nox-Hand> soren: Where do I sign up? =)
<soren> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<nox-Hand> Oho!
<henkjan> soren: i've rebooted the server
<henkjan> soren: if you're realy interested i could give you a shell on it :)
<soren> henkjan: That could be fun.
<soren> :)
<frame45> can I use any regular box to setup an FTP server
<frame45> I was given an older box with an AMD 1.4Ghz and 512Mb Ram
<henkjan> depends on the traffic volume
<henkjan> but a box with that specs should run fine
<frame45> just personal use- me and a couple of friends
<frame45> do i need to load Ubuntu Sever edition or Desktop edition?
<mok0> frame45: doesn't matter
<mok0> frame45: if you need desktop environment use the desktop
<mok0> frame45: if the box does not have a monitor, use the server
<frame45> monitor?
<mok0> frame45: screen
<frame45> ooh
<mok0> frame45: We don't have monitors on our servers
<mok0> frame45: only if there's a problem :)
<frame45> so do you just ssh into it to use it?
<mok0> frame45: yep
<mok0> frame45: actually: to configure it.
<frame45> sweet, I'd like to set it up for an FTP via HTTP and a file/backup server for my home network.
<mok0> Your amd box will be great for ftp server.
<mok0> frame45: Just make sure the bios setting is such that the box can boot without monitor and keyboard
<frame45> do i need to hook up a monitor keyboard to load the Ubuntu server edition
<mok0> frame45: I usually hook up a monitor, mouse & keyboard when setting the system up
<mok0> frame45: once its running, you can disconnect them and shove your box into a corner :-)
<mok0> frame45: ... and access only via ssh
<frame45> does it work like... ssh then when i'm in use sudo apt-get install...
<mok0> frame45: yeah
<mok0> frame45: it's just like a term
<mok0> apt-get update etc
<mok0> frame45: linux is perfect for your project
<frame45> so if i want to access my FTP from my Ubuntu Laptop @ work do i need to open ports 20-21 on my router
<mok0> frame45: are you running a firewall on your router?
<frame45> dunno just a buffalo wireless-g router standard config w/wep 128bit
<mok0> ftp is bad with firewalls because it opens up all kinds of port numbers
<mok0> 21 is only for the initial request
<frame45> is SFTP any beter?
<faulkes-> frame45: you would be better off with sftp or scp
<mok0> frame45: I think yes
<frame45> what is SCP?
<mok0> frame45: but why not just http?
<frame45> sure that's good for me just don't know how/
<mok0> frame45: scp is copy via ssh
<faulkes-> frame45: a less interactive version of sftp
<faulkes-> scp host1:/path/to/file host2:/path/to/newfile etc.
<faulkes-> instead of issuing gets
<mok0> frame45: Set up an apache2 server
<mok0> frame45: Put the files you want to distribute in DocumentRoot
<frame45> mok0: seems like alot of work?
<mok0> frame45: ? apt-get install apache2
<mok0> frame45: you said you wanted http
<mok0> frame45: set up your box first, then come back here and ask :-)
<frame45> mok0: ok using apache2 and http can i create user login's?
<mok0> frame45: you create user logins using the tools in the system menu... I guess you do want to hook up a monitor
<frame45> thansk for the help i'm just trying to scope it out before i start on it.
<mok0> frame45: not much work after the box is installed
<mok0> frame45: good luck with it
<frame45> I loaded ubuntu server on a similar box didn't know what i was doing and i didn't understand the command line so i loaded ubuntu desktop on it and gave it to a friend
<mok0> frame45: still your friend :-)
<frame45> yep
<mok0> frame45: put the desktop version on it.
<mok0> frame45: then you can use all the nice sysadm gui tools
<frame45> does apache2 and everything work the same under gui
<mok0> frame45: I configure apache by editing the config files... I think there is a gui but I've never used it
<mok0> OK gotta go ,see you later
<frame45> i have read some stuff about port forwarding. is this what I need to do to make this box accessable via ssh and FTP/HTTP
<faulkes-> frame45: yes
<faulkes-> however, note that with FTP, most clients will attempt to use PASSV when initially connecting, in a port forwarded situation, it will cause the client to hang
<frame45> ok once I do that how do I get to it?  example: 192.168.1.100:80
<faulkes-> this is due to the fact that PASSV sends back the IP of the server to the client, internally on your network, that's usually something like 192.168.1.XXX, however, externally, the client see's the WAN IP
<frame45> how do i find my WAN IP
<faulkes-> frame45: if you port forward pory 80 to your linux box (which is running apache), you treat it like you would any normal browser request
<faulkes-> s/pory/port
<faulkes-> frame45: if you log into your router, typically under a status section, it will tell you
<faulkes-> remember that WAN IP's on cable/dsl type systems are in general, dynamically assigned
<frame45> ok, is the WAN IP my gateway? or is that my router's IP
<faulkes-> so you may wish to investigate using a service such as dyndns.org
<frame45> I'm pretty sure that my WAN IP is Static
<faulkes-> internally, your network probably sees the gateway address as 192.168.1.XXX or some such
<faulkes-> externally (the WAN IP) is assigned by the provider, I couldn't tell you if it's dynamic or static
<frame45> thanks for the info, I am new to linux I've only been messing with it since Sep-Oct 07
<faulkes-> we were all new at one point
<frame45> I really like it though. Just the fact that I can make my own Server for free (all I have to do is learn how)
<frame45> the community is really great so far I just started using IRC like a week ago, and I have already got freat info from alot of people
<nox-Hand> soren: How do I install the standard Ubuntu kernel now then?
<faulkes-> you mean the -generic kernel?
<zul> apt-get install linux-generic
<faulkes-> sudo apt-get install linux-generic ;)
<nox-Hand> Cheers, that was easy :P
<nox-Hand> Figured I'd need kernel name and stuff, version, etc
<faulkes-> you can do it that way, however it's more complex, iirc, the linux-* are meta packages which contains all the associated requirements
<sergevn> Does anyone has any experience with installing Ubuntu server on IBM x345 Series
<faulkes-> I've installed linux on x330's but not ubuntu specifically
<sergevn> faulkes-: and the raid driver worked out of the box?
<faulkes-> on the x330? iirc yes
<faulkes-> what raid card is the 345 using?
<zul> :wq
 * faulkes- !'s zul
<sergevn> ill look it up, sec, i know it's serveraid
<sergevn> some version
<faulkes-> more importantly, what does ubuntu think the card is ;)
<sergevn> well at the installation it couldnt find any drives
<sergevn> i prefer ubuntu, because it's going to be a vmware host platform
<faulkes-> we would need more information to diagnose what the problem is
<faulkes-> vendor/model of the card, drives, etc.
<iclebyte> which group should users be in to allow them to su to root?
<kraut> wheel
<iclebyte> i thought so
<iclebyte> unknown group wheel
<kraut> that's the default. you could put your own in the suders if you want to
<iclebyte> yea i thought about that but i wanted to keep the system 'inline with ubntu standard'
<sergevn> faulkes-: i dont have the server right here tough :(
<sergevn> though
<faulkes-> that makes it rather hard to diagnose, I would say lookup what the default x345 ships with from ibm's site
<nxvl_work> anyone knows where is mathiaz?
<faulkes-> near as I can narrow it down
<faulkes-> "europe"
<nijaba> server team intro by mathiaz in #ubuntu-classroom -> now
<sergevn> faulkes-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4730/
<sergevn> from detailed spec. sheet for the x345, gives not much :S
<faulkes-> google search "linux ibm x345" which will turn up a wealth of information
<faulkes-> the first is a bios update
<faulkes-> in addition, this page, which contains guides
<faulkes-> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v1r0/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.help.doc/concepts/lcon_xSeries_345.htm
<faulkes-> although no ubuntu specific, I imagine they have useful information for you
<faulkes-> mathiaz: good talk
<faulkes-> oh, are the UDW talks being recorded somewhere?
<faulkes-> I missed the packaging one and it's unlikely I can attend the one on friday
<mathiaz> faulkes-: thanks.
<soneil> faulkes-, follow the linked sessions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek   those past link to logs
<mathiaz> faulkes-: yes - there should be put online
<mathiaz> faulkes-: /there/they/
<nxvl_work> if a bug has been fixed on upstream, how do i mark the bug? as fix commited?
#ubuntu-server 2008-02-19
<mIKEjONES> ubuntu is chrooting postfix and sasl so when I try authorizing (AUTH PLAIN) with SMTP I get this error in mail.warn "SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory"
<mIKEjONES> what can I do?
<lamont> mIKEjONES: the trivial answer is to edit /etc/postfix/master.cf and not chroot smtpd and smtp services
<mIKEjONES> hrm that still didn't fix it
<mIKEjONES> is there anyway of getting more explic messages than "Feb 18 18:41:23 ubuntu postfix/smtpd[10557]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or "
<mIKEjONES> maybe getting a path that it's trying to use
<lamont> -v on the end of the line in master.cf will make it more verbose... more -v will make it, um, moresop
<lamont> remember to reload postfix after editing master.crf
<ScottK> If you look in the Ubuntu Server documentation for Gutsy it tells you exactly how to get the saslauthd socket into the chroot.
<mIKEjONES> ScottK, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p5 ?
<mIKEjONES> I've found no official directions
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Let me find it.
<ScottK> mIKEjONES: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/postfix.html
<lamont> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<mIKEjONES> hehe
<mIKEjONES> thanks a lot ScottK and lamont
<sommer> dendrobates: I'm working on documenting likewise-open, but can't seem to join my domain :-)
<sommer> I think I'm getting the same time sync error that fabrizio was getting, even though I've synced with the DC
<sommer> dendrobates: it's also saying it can't find the DC in dns... so maybe that's the root issue, heh
<sommer> dendrobates: I do get .__MSBROWSE__. when doing: nmblookup -A domain... so I believe it's working
<rpj8> Hey guys. Is there step-by-step instruction for configging hal with a cli installation
<pwnguin> if i wanted to find which applications ubuntu packages that use Xinput, would "apt-cache showpkg libxi6" be appropriate?
<pwnguin> intelligent people keep claiming there's only one, but that search turns up a lot of packages
<pwnguin> whoops
<pwnguin> wrong channel
<kraut> moin
<ere4si> how much hard disk space does the basic server install need?
<soren> ere4si: I forget the exact numbers, but I'm guessing around 350MB.
<ere4si> thks soren
<soren> Of course it probably won't be very useful without some space for storage and stuff.
<ere4si> want a partition for the server, nfs and a seperate one for file storage
<soren> Alright.
<spiekey> hey!
<spiekey> with a ldap backend...does samba then directly auth against the ldap database?
<soren> spiekey: In some circumstances, it can.
<[miles]> good morning guys
<[miles]> is there anything akin to 'chkconfig' in ubuntu please?
<[miles]> ah
<[miles]> sorry
<[miles]> found it
<[miles]> update-rc.d
<achandrashekar> hello.i have some ldap issues with my system and specifically with what appears to be a libnss issue.
<achandrashekar> my system will simply hang on boot
<achandrashekar> and im looking to resolve it.
<achandrashekar> i have seen the bug list but need a resolution.
<achandrashekar> any ideas?
<spiekey> soren: what circumstances are you thinking of?
<soren> spiekey: Well, you can't just take an existing ldap setup and expect samba to authenticate against it.
<soren> spiekey: The way linux usually does authentication is by sending your password over the wire, which is then matched against something.
<soren> spiekey: The way samba does it, the client generates a hash based on your password and sends *that* over the wire.
<soren> So the server needs to compare it to a hash that was generated by the same algorithm.
<soren> ...which is why samba can't authenticate against /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow.
<soren> You can use ldap to store the hashes from samba and thus use it as your authentication backend, but you're unlikely to be able to take an existing ldap setup and expect samba to use it for authentication.
 * soren -> coffee
<spiekey> well, yes. Of course! But still this is a "direct" connection to ehe DB, it does not use pam or whatever.... it uses the ldap information from the smb.conf to establish the ldap connection to then do its password check. Thats what i meant ;)
<spiekey> soren: would you be so kind and get me one too, please? with lots of sugar. ;)
 * soren has no sugar and if he did, he wouldn't let it anywhere near his coffee :)
<soren> spiekey: Yes, samba speaks ldap directly.
 * spiekey feels sick now
<spiekey> soren: By the way...whats your real job? "Just" a normal admin? :)
<soren> spiekey: Virtualisation specialist.
<soren> spiekey: For Canonical. Working on Ubuntu.
<soren> Until quite recently I was "Ubuntu Server Developer".
<spiekey> sounds cool!
<spiekey> Virtualisation with Opensource tools?
<soren> Right.
<rooney> rer
<rooney> any cluster expert?
<rooney> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56594/
<rooney> i have problems with this 2 node cluster
<spiekey> i try to open a udp port on BoxA and run a Nmap Scan on HostB.
<spiekey> when i run my nmap scan the netctat daemon dies and nmap tells me that port is closed.
<spiekey> server: nc -u -l -p 33
<spiekey> client: nmap -sU -p 33 localhost
<spiekey> any idea why netcat dies?
<achandrashekar> hello does anyone recall if the sudo addgroup --system nvram fixes the libnss issue with ldap-server boot issue?
<achandrashekar> its a bug thats been around a while.
<achandrashekar> i think it is critical for ldap now.
<spiekey> achandrashekar: what issue?
<achandrashekar> ldap-server does not boot with libnss package installed.
<achandrashekar> in 7.10
<spiekey> i can not confirm this. I did loads of gutsy installations just a few days ago.
<spiekey> where does it hang exactly?
<achandrashekar> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-ldap/+bug/51315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51315 in libnss-ldap "udevd: nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server" [Undecided,In progress]
<_ruben> spiekey: netcat exists after first disconnect .. perhaps nmap connects twice (first will succeed, 2nd will fail)
<achandrashekar> there is description
<_ruben> s/exists/exits
<spiekey> _ruben: any idea how i could test my udp port then?
<achandrashekar> but there are other linked bugs associated with it.
<achandrashekar> online that is.
<achandrashekar> and its a rather serious issue for us guys trying to use ldapserver with things like ltsp failover
<_ruben> spiekey: you could try using xinetd or something similar instead
<youngmusic> Hey. I have some trouble starting slapd. I can start the proccess with 'sudo slapd', but when i use 'sudo /etc/init.d/slapd start' the server won't start. It doesn't give any error messages either. I have not done anything to the init script. I am changing things in slapd.conf, but that is used by the server also if i start with 'sudo slapd', so that can't be the problem, i guess. Any ideas?
<achandrashekar> fter reboot, system fails to boot. It stops on "Starting kernel log daemon" forever
<spiekey> achandrashekar: i see, it is indeed a big bugid :)
<achandrashekar> youngmusic: that is an easier issue....take a look at /var/log/syslog
<achandrashekar> youngmusic: create a file slapd.pid in /var/run
<soren> rooney: Hmm... Our cluster expert is not around right now :(
<achandrashekar> then chown it
<achandrashekar> to openldap:openldap
<achandrashekar> restart and you're good
<soren> rooney: That log is from node2?
<youngmusic> ok, thanks. The init script claims to create slapd.pid if it doesn't exist, though
<achandrashekar> spiekey: id REALLY like to get it resolved...but not sure if that fix will work until i try at work tomorrow
<achandrashekar> youngmusic: i ran into it.
<achandrashekar> best thing you can do is open another terminal and watch the /var/log/syslog
<achandrashekar> tail-f /var/log/syslog
<achandrashekar> and then watch the magic :)
<achandrashekar> and OH btw....watch out for the reboot
<achandrashekar> id check the nsswitch file....in /etc
<spiekey> achandrashekar: i am quite intrested in it, too. Since we need some ubuntu-ldap stuff as well. :)
<achandrashekar> and if you have have something like this in there
<spiekey> but i never ran into that problem furtunatelly.
<achandrashekar> files ldap
<achandrashekar> then when you reboot...you will be pissed :)
<spiekey> ok, i never used that ;)
<achandrashekar> anyhow
<achandrashekar> and have rescue mode be your friend...lol
<rooney> soren: piff is the first node and herkules is the second
<achandrashekar> so...if you done mind...how are bugs resolved..per se
<achandrashekar> ??
<achandrashekar> is there a core development group?
<achandrashekar> or does it just follow a chain of events and priority
<soren> achandrashekar: Where exacly does it get stuck during boot?
<achandrashekar> it seems that such an issue is HUGE..considering that ldap is a key component for authentication
<achandrashekar> here -
<achandrashekar> one sec
<achandrashekar> It stops on "Starting kernel log daemon" forever.
<achandrashekar> and Ive tried a couple of things
<soren> rooney: Am I correct to assume that you've done something that would cause herkules to be fenced?
<achandrashekar> bind_policy soft nope
<soren> rooney: And then manually acked it?
<achandrashekar> trying to change from S19 to S10
<achandrashekar> nope
<achandrashekar> in rcX.d files
<rooney> soren: i'm just firing up the two nodes, one after one
<achandrashekar> and now last ill try to add up the nvram...tomorrow
<achandrashekar> and see.
<rooney> soren i'm a real newbie in clustering
<rooney> soren: so piff waits for herkules to join
<rooney> soren: and after joining something happens and herkules disconnects (because piff is killing it, but i dont know why)
<soren> achandrashekar: Do you have klog in /etc/passwd and /etc/group?
<achandrashekar> ill have to check that tommorow as well
<soren> rooney: I'd look in piff's logs and see why it wants to fence it.
<soren> achandrashekar: Do you understand the problem?
<rooney> i think 'just because its there' :)
<soren> rooney: fencing means "shoot in the head", pretty much.
<soren> rooney: It ought to give you a good reason.
<achandrashekar> is it basically that the nsswitch is looking for a network resource that isnt there?
<achandrashekar> and hence times out???
<rooney> soren: herkules not a cluster member after 3 sec post_join_delay
<achandrashekar> that is my basic understanding of the issue.
<achandrashekar> but many have posted that adding nvram might do it to /etc/group
<achandrashekar> so i figured id try and confirm in here
<spiekey> achandrashekar: i had that problem with group. I added the timelimit option in libnss-ldap.conf
<soren> achandrashekar: nsswitch defines the order in which libc will look up usernames, groups, hosts, networks, netgroups, etc., etc.
<achandrashekar> ahh..okay
<rooney> soren and its no matter which one boots first, the second node dies
<soren> achandrashekar: If it says e.g.: "hosts: files ldap dns" and you try to look up host foo, it will look in /etc/hosts first, then in ldap and then in dns.
<achandrashekar> i see... okay
<soren> achandrashekar: So the reason it might be blocking somewhere is because it tries to look something up that it doesn't find in "files".
<soren> (depending on the type of entity "files" means different things. for passwd, it's /etc/passwd, for groups, it's /etc/group, etc.)
<spiekey> and thats where my hint might come in handy? :))
<achandrashekar> and that is likely in /etc/group (at least according to others)
<soren> ...so if it's getting stuck when trying to start the klog deamon, it's because it's trying to find info about a user that is not defined locally, so it needs to go looking in ldap.
<achandrashekar> ahhhh...
<achandrashekar> makes sense
<achandrashekar> the question is which user...likely a system user
<soren> For klogd, it's because it's being told to run as klog, and before it can do that it needs to lookup the corresponding uid, which involves an nss lookup.
<soren> ...specifically, it looks up the klog user (unless you've changed the defaults).
<soren> So that's probably a good place to start.
<soren> rooney: I'd love to see the log snippet from piff  as well as your cluster conf.
<achandrashekar> so adding that to /etc/passwd and groups will likely fix the issue.
<rooney> soren you can see piff's logs on the above link
<soren> achandrashekar: Well, the really interesting question here is how it came to be that they're not in there already.
<rooney> and just a minute and i'll paste cluster.conf
<achandrashekar> ill have to try and then post up tomorrow.
<achandrashekar> yeah..this is been an issue in fiesty as well.
<achandrashekar> what changed between dapper ---fiesty---?
<achandrashekar> in terms of ldap??
<rooney> soren: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56606/
<achandrashekar> alot...i suspect
<achandrashekar> thanks for the advice ill try to see what happens.
<rooney> soren: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56607/
<achandrashekar> tomorrow.
<achandrashekar> its 2:51 AM here...and time for some sleep.
<achandrashekar> :)
<rooney> achandrashekar: hah, good nite :)
<achandrashekar> thnx
<rooney> soren: Linux piff 2.6.22-14-xen #1 SMP Wed Feb 13 23:02:34 CET 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<soren> rooney: Hang on, I need to fire up my test cluster..
<rooney> soren: k
<soren> :(
 * soren kicks python-central
<spiekey> how do i install those perl modules? Net::PcapUtils, NetPacket
<spiekey> ah!
<spiekey> oh...no :-/
<henkjan> soren: ah, also running hardy on your desktop?
<soren> henkjan: Sure. :)
<afief> Anybody got an easy guide on how to setup postfix? I've been wrestling with it for quite some time
<rooney> easyer than the manual? :)
<rooney> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=hu-hu&q=ubuntu+postfix+howto&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<[miles]> afief, postfix is well documented with a load of how-to's by various people... it's also super easy to configure
<[miles]> afief, what exactly do you want to achive?
<[miles]> afief, localdelivery, going to an imap server etc... ?
<rooney> soren: the same kernel&system without xen works like charm
<rooney> soren: i really do not understand
<[miles]> rooney, whats the problem?
<rooney> [miles]: 2 node cluster fails
<rooney> [miles]: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56606/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56607/
<[miles]> rooney, your using xen?
<rooney> [miles]: i try to :)
<[miles]> rooney, try KVM
<[miles]> rooney, works perfect for me
<rooney> it seems like that i have to choose between xen & clvm :)
<rooney> [miles]: ok, but my projekt leader wants xen
<rooney> and it has to work
<[miles]> rooney, ah
<[miles]> :-\
<[miles]> I use kvm extensivly
<rooney> i think that it is a xen-ubuntu-amd64 issue
<[miles]> but not xen
<[miles]> never had any major issues with KVM
<rooney> same here with xen =)
<[miles]> :-)
<[miles]> damn designers... waiting for a 1 line modification to something...
 * [miles] goes to kick some
<rooney> :)
 * rooney aw
<afief> [miles]: sorry was AFK, I have postfix installed, but my php mail function doesn't seem to work:S
<faulkes-> afief: define "php mail function doesn't seem to work"
<afief> faulkes-: redefining my problem: I telnet into localhost 25, try to type "mail from root@localhost" and get a "Temporary system failure" error
<[miles]> sorry here now
<[miles]> afief, you just want to send yeah
<[miles]> afief, maybe best to have it relay
<[miles]> afief, to a smart host
<[miles]> afief, debug postfix too if it's giving you problems... also there is #postfix on freenode
<afief> [miles]: well I don't know much about this stuff, but I'm setting this up on a VPS, that shouldn't have to relay I think
<[miles]> it has a public IP yeah
<[miles]> and resolves etc
<afief> [miles]: it does
<[miles]> afief, the you should have no problems
<[miles]> afief, is it a panel or wot?
<afief> [miles]: a panel?:S sorry I don't know what that is
<[miles]> like plesk / cpanel etc
<[miles]> or all via console?
<afief> [miles]: no they give a root ssh login to a virtual server(slicehost.com)
<[miles]> ah ok
<[miles]> check your logs dude
<faulkes-> I would have to agree, logs will give us more information
<afief> faulkes-: okay which logs?
<[miles]> look in /var/log/maillog
<[miles]> erm
<[miles]> mail.log
<[miles]> sorry
<[miles]> is it reciving mail and sending ok?
 * [miles] spins 'Tilt - Invisible' 
<afief> [miles]: these seem to be the problematic lines in the log, alas I don't know how to fix them http://pastebin.com/m7d379f3e
<[miles]> afief, I don't mean to be offesnsive, but:
<[miles]> A) This is a postfix issue... not an ubuntu server issue
<[miles]> B) If you don't know how to configure mail, you need to read thru the docs on postfix.org and learn...
<[miles]> maybe someone will guide you thru it here, but me no... sorry
<afief> [miles]: no problem, I just thought setting up the mail server would be more simple
<[miles]> afief, you need to have an understanding of how mail works tho mate
<david> few things are as easy as you'd wish on *nix
<afief> [miles]: well I do know a bit about the SMTP protocol, but not on how the programs that manage mail work
<[miles]> afief, you will be able to do a cut and paste from some tutorial im sure... just find the right setup for what you require...
<david> (coming from other Oss)
<afief> david: usually things are easy, AFTER you figure out how to do them:)
<david> yeah :)
<david> I find that every day these days :P
<[miles]> afief, well... I think you need to spend a bit of time reading thru the docs...
<david> recently enforced linux on my family
<afief> david: well I enjoy it, I mean using Ubuntu on my desktop taught me a lot
 * [miles] runs corporate mail servers using postfix, dovecot, openldap etc
<afief> [miles]: I will:) no problem there
<afief> [miles]: but could you give me some advice on how to set my server up since I have no idea about what is good for what?
<[miles]> http://wiki.dovecot.org/HowTo/LDAPdiablo
<david> I set up an ubuntu server just the other day, now I only need to find out what I want to do with it :N
<[miles]> thats something I'm working on for Dovecot.. but I doubt its gonna really help you
<[miles]> afief, the best advice I can give you is RTFM
<[miles]> afief, cos it really applies in your case
<[miles]> afief, and that 'logs speak volumes'
<afief> [miles]: okay
<[miles]> afief, take this to #postfix mate.. you will proberbly get help there
<afief> [miles]: I'll try to figure it out myself first I think:) thanks for your advice, sorry if I came about as a stupid script kiddie
<[miles]> not at all
<afief> [miles]: could you point me to the manual? this page doesn't seem to help www.postfix.org/postfix-manuals.html
<[miles]> afief, erm
<[miles]> dude
<[miles]> please....
<[miles]> don't take the piss
<afief> huh?
<faulkes-> [miles]: postfix is a server issue as we directly support it
<[miles]> http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<faulkes-> and I think ScottK might have a word about that
<[miles]> faulkes-, what?
<faulkes-> <[miles]> A) This is a postfix issue... not an ubuntu server issue
<[miles]> faulkes-, your telling me supporting configuring it is #ubuntu-server ?
<[miles]> faulkes-, tsskk
<faulkes-> if he is having issues with it, then yes, we are here to help him
<[miles]> faulkes-, he aint even looked properly at the docs!
<faulkes-> then the first step is to let him know where appropriate documentation exists
<[miles]> faulkes-, yeah  I did ... postfix.org
<afief> faulkes-: I think he did help me quite a bit:) he pointed me somewhere to learn, "teach a man to fish..."
<faulkes-> ubuntu official documentation on postfix is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C (I may have to double check the second url)
<[miles]> faulkes-, if he does not have the basics, it serves no purpose building him a configuration that he fails to fully understand... and if it bombs at anytime, he's not 110% sure about what it's doing
 * [miles] returns to programming PHP ... 
<faulkes-> I'm not arguing the fact that pointing him to documentation so he can learn is a bad thing
<afief> [miles]: one more question: what would be the best way to remove whatever I misses with postfix and starting from scratch?
<david> anyone using some webgui-based torrent solution? I was looking at rtorrent the other day
<[miles]> david, deluge has a niffty webui
<[miles]> afief, I'm gonna keep refering you to http://www.postfix.org/ mate, sorry, thats my take.. I use postfix extensivly.. the docs are very very good
<david> interesting
<david> you use it?
<[miles]> nod
<faulkes-> afief: sudo apt-get remove postfix would remove the postfix installation you have now
<[miles]> @home
<david> (I plan to install sthn like it on the server)
<afief> faulkes-: I meant the faulty configurations
<david> more centralized everything :)
<david> I take it it watche folders etc also
<faulkes-> afief: I was then going to suggest you re-install it and follow the official server guide (the second link I posted)
<afief> faulkes-: I'm reading that now:)
<[miles]> afief, I wrote an app for here at work that gives me postfix + imap, cli admin tool, and webui in one install... now I would give it to you... however...
<[miles]> it's for centos :-) and all the webUI is in Spanish
<david> :)
<afief> [miles]: I wouldn't understand that:)
<[miles]> http://pastebin.ca/909700
<faulkes-> and it wouldn't be supported by anyone in the community
<[miles]> see that
<[miles]> faulkes-, your right... but as I wrote it, and I launch it on production servers for corp. clients.. I support it :-)
<afief> looks nice
<faulkes-> which does absolutely nobody any good if he has it and you aren't around to support him
<[miles]> and the web ui is bliss
<[miles]> faulkes-, well.. I plan to package an Ubuntu Server version soon
<[miles]> faulkes-, it had to be done for RHEL and CentOS first tho
<[miles]> faulkes-, then will submit it to ubuntu see if they want it as a tool
<david> hmm. I'll keep looking for rtorrent solutions ;)
<faulkes-> that would be awesome, I would speak with ScottK regarding that
<[miles]> faulkes-, to give you an idea... on centos you do, yum install mailadmin-cli
<[miles]> it handles all deps
<[miles]> setups OpenLDAP, postfix, Dovecot etc
<[miles]> automagically
<[miles]> then just launch mailadmin commands as shown
<[miles]> and believe me it's working great guns atm... the bit that slowing me down is than damn web ui ...  bloody clients keep asking for new features
<[miles]> also gotta package our special version of Horde thats tweaked to work nicer with it all
 * [miles] hates Horde
 * [miles] also hates his boss that demands Horde
<faulkes-> I'm not saying it doesn't work, or that it doesn't provide an easy install for what you are doing
<[miles]> I know your not
<faulkes-> however there are specific procedures for packaging, releasing, modifying supported software within ubuntu and debian
<[miles]> I know
<faulkes-> and I am familiar with centos, being that my work uses it exclusively right now
<ScottK> [miles]: You might want to start looking into Ebox as they've got a Postfix module (dunno how good it is), but Ebox in general is how Ubuntu is planning on doing server GUI ish stuff.
<[miles]> nice
<[miles]> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8558307171261435083
<[miles]> JAJA
<faulkes-> morning ScottK
<faulkes-> & zul
<ScottK> Morning faulkes-.
<zul> hello
<ScottK> I'm be AFK most of the day in meetings, so see you later.
<faulkes-> later, I have UDW scheduled all afternoon so
<faulkes-> while not server related, this may aid all server admins in emergencies, especially when dealing with PHB's
<faulkes-> http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9874043-1.html
<faulkes-> SFW
<[miles]> right lunch
<[miles]> hasta hora... ciao
<faulkes-> now for the joy of installing ubuntu server on the ppc platform
<soren> I've never tried that. How painful is it really?
<faulkes-> for 7.04 it appears to be fairly straight forward
<faulkes-> for 7.10 there appears to be a number of issues, which can be worked around
<faulkes-> just a matter of collecting all the information though
<faulkes-> and good morning soren
<faulkes-> looking forward to your UDW talk today
<spiekey> UDW?
<faulkes-> ubuntu developer week
<spiekey> Under Walter Talk?
<spiekey> oh :)
<faulkes-> soren: it'll get even more interesting when I fire up virtualization on it to run hardy
<soren> faulkes-: There's a powerpc kvm flavour in the works.
 * faulkes- nods
<faulkes-> I'm going more for speed currently so I can get a hardy instance up and running on which i can start working on bugs/triaging/docs etc..
<faulkes-> I'm looking at starting with alot of the php bug stuff
<faulkes-> mostly because our work uses php extensively and any attempt I would like to make to get them to convert from CentOS would require php to be solid
<youngmusic> I want to remove an ldap database (i was just experimenting with settings first, and now i want to get a copy of the real database in place with slapadd), can i just remove all files in /var/lib/ldap?
<faulkes-> you probably want to do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ldap-server" however I'm not sure if that is the appropriate way to do it
<youngmusic> yes, removing those files was not enough, in any case.  But with dpkg-reconfigure, it will reset my config files, i suppose.
<faulkes-> yes, that is likely
<faulkes-> you can always cp /path/config/file ~mydir/configfile.backup
<youngmusic> True. On the other hand, i have done the migration now (setting up a slave server on ubuntu for a fecora core ldap master) and the data seems to be the same on both machines. It seems that they have syncronised themselves on the moment i put them both up. I didn't think that would happen, but everything seems fine.
<david> torrentflux was extremely easy to set up with ubuserver
<david> damn
<faulkes->     /who freenode/staff/*
 * [miles] spins 'Tiesto vs Kane - Rain Down On Me' ... nice
<spiekey> Hi
<spiekey> soren: thanks for the ML response :)
<afief> [miles]: after over 5 hours of trying to configure postfix I just couldn't stand it anymore, installed exim4 and it just-worked(tm) after answering some simple questions... makes me feel bad about not getting postfix to work, but it gets the job done
<lamont> afief: trying to do what with postfix?
<[miles]> afief, I've worked over the years with both postfix and exim... exim's config file is well laid out... but I'm suprised your having so many problems with postfix... strange
<[miles]> lamont, make it work ;-)
<afief> lamont: currently all I want is to get the mail() function in php to work
<afief> [miles]: I don't know... first few attempts didn't give me problems, just didn't deliver the mail, then I started getting weird problems(which is when I came here) then I couldn't even `telnet localhost 25`, which was when I threw the towel:(
<[miles]> you sure it was not set to listen to the public IP only
<[miles]> also be sure another mta was not running
<afief> [miles]: yes, and I tried to login from the localhost PC too, it didn't work, the port was just closed:S
<afief> [miles]: well, all in all I think I am where I need to get for now, when I need a more complex system, I'll read the documentation again
<[miles]> that can happen, say if sendmail is running listening to localhost, and you slap postfix on also (actually this can happen in RHEL btw, I'm not saying Ubuntu) ... and that attempts to bind to localhost, can't but binds to the public ip
<lamont> [miles]: postfix conflicts with all other mail transport agents, per policy, just to avoid having two trying to listen at the same time
<afief> [miles]: could be... although I made sure to remove sendmail(yes I made quite a mess...)
<[miles]> lamont, (actually this can happen in RHEL btw, I'm not saying Ubuntu)
<[miles]> ;)
<lamont> afief: apt-get install postfix would have removed postfix for you
<lamont> er, sendmail rather
<lamont> afief: apt-get install postfix would have removed sendmail for you
<afief> lamont: I did that, but there was still a sendmail file in /etc/init.d
<lamont> afief: I wonder if maybe there was an error in mail.log and no postfix running?
<lamont> afief: bad sendmail
<afief> lamont: nope, no errors in there
<lamont> I always use apt-get install --purge... :-)
<lamont> interesting
<lamont> if you could reproduce that config, I'd be very interested in steps to get to that state...
 * lamont hasn't ever managed to get there, you see....
<afief> one thing was weird though: apt-get install postfix;(insert some bad configurations here); apt-get remove postfix; rm-rf /etc/posftfix; apt-get install postfix; gives an error that /etc/postfix/postfix-script doesn't exit
<lamont> yeah.
<lamont> don't rm -rf /etc/postfix without saying 'dpkg --purge postfix'
<afief> lamont: what's the difference?
<lamont> thank you though.  I've been wondering how people got there.
<lamont> afief: then dpkg knows that all the config files are nuked
<lamont> and reinstall doesn't assume that it's gone because you wanted it gone, and actually installs the conffile.
<lamont> in good news, postfix-script moved out of /etc/ in 2.5
<afief> lamont: should I have done that before or after apr-get remove?
<afief> **apt-get remove
<lamont> apt-get remove --purge is the preferred method
<lamont> the steps are remove then purge, fwiw
<afief> lamont: I'll keep it in mind for the next time, thanks a lot
<lamont> I'll see if there's a solution that postfix can manage to do in packaging too
<lamont> it's been a long-unproducible bug report
<zul> for those who are in interested in virtualization stuff there is a session in #ubuntu-classroom starting real soon (tm)
<[miles]> zul, covering what... kvm?
<zul> yep
 * [miles] heads over
<[miles]> zul, you got any of the #kvm guys in there?
<zul> dunno but we have soren
<Stonekeeper> hi there. Do any of you fine people know why an "apt-get install mysql" will install 3 mysql init scripts? I have this problem where mysql fails to start, thinking that the port is already in use (which it isn't). Wondered if the issue was to so with mulitple init scripts. Thanks.
<Stonekeeper> (on 7.10 server)
<mathiaz> Stonekeeper: you should have a look in /var/log/daemon.log
<mathiaz> Stonekeeper: that's where the error messages for mysql are sent.
<Stonekeeper> oh, thank you
<Stonekeeper> they were tturning up in syslog though
<Stonekeeper> hmm.. yeah, it can't bind to the port. If i start it manually, it works though :/
<mathiaz> Stonekeeper: did you modify the default installation of the init scripts ?
<nealmcb> sommer: Yea for proud documentation writers!   I thought of you when I read this slogan from the famed Peter Saint-Andre "I guess you could say I put the M in RTFM"  https://stpeter.im/?p=2144
<mathiaz> Stonekeeper: only one init script should be turned on by default - mysql
<mathiaz> Stonekeeper: the other two scripts are used when nbd clustering is setup.
<Stonekeeper> i think the other 2 are installed by default as i haven't installed the clustering support, at least, not deliberately
<Stonekeeper> ah i think i know what is happening
<mathiaz> Stonekeeper: they should be installed, but not turned on.
<Stonekeeper> hmm.. ok. Thanks for your time mathiaz
<sommer> nealmcb: heh... that's good
<faulkes-> qustion,hoyou typith brokkybr :)
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> Installed Ubuntu-server few days ago, and wondering whether the upgrade I made to a full system is the reason its not working in apt:
<nox-Hand> Cause I am rather confused about this apt error: http://pastebin.ca/910001
<_ruben> crap .. kernel panic on one of my gutsy servers .. Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<_ruben> lets see if i can find an existing LP entry for it
<c1|freaky> is there any good tutorial for a useful encryption of a second harddisk (where important stuff is stured) for a server?
<_ruben> just make sure nobody steals your harddrive ;)
<_ruben> hmm .. kernel upgrade *seems* to have fixed my kernel panic
<_ruben> crap ... now it claims it cannot find ext3 fs on my raid volume .. *cry*
<_ruben> guess i wont have to bother sorting out the stuff i had on this old filesytem .. perhaps i should just let it go and embrace the 1TB of free diskspace
<_ruben> omg .. just too stupid .. its reiserfs, not ext3
<faulkes-> err, utc -5 / 17:00 == 2pm est correct?
<mathiaz> faulkes-: 17 - 5 = 12
<mathiaz> faulkes-: 17:00 UTC == 12:00 EST
<sommer> faulkes-: here's the cheat sheet I use: http://www.dxing.com/utcgmt.htm :-)
<sommer> though I'm they're pretty much memorized by now... heh
<zul> date --utc always help as well
<sommer> heh... I was about to say you can also use google
<faulkes-> yes, it does
<faulkes-> I thought soren was presenting virt stuff at 17:00 utc though
<soren> Nope.
<soren> Well, maybe you thought so..
 * faulkes- eyes UDW wiki page
<mathiaz> soren: is there a way to change the boot order of a kvm guest ?
<soren> mathiaz: libvirt style or command line?
<mathiaz> soren: when I install a new guest from an iso, on reboot it boots from the iso.
<soren> mathiaz: Using libvirt or directly from command line?
<mathiaz> soren: There is a thread on libvirt ml about it.
<mathiaz> soren: I'm using virsh
<mathiaz> soren: so I guest libvirt
<soren> mathiaz: Right.
<mathiaz> soren: /guess/
<soren> You grab the current xml (using dumpxml), change the boot device, and define the domain again.
<soren> It sees that the uuid is the same and then just replaces the current settings with your new ones.
<mathiaz> soren: ok.
<mathiaz> soren: there is no way to set the boot order to hd,cdrom
<mathiaz> soren: on the first install, hd is empty so it goes to cdrom
<mathiaz> soren: on reboot it boots from the hd.
<mathiaz> soren: I was able to do that with vmware-server.
<soren> Hmm..
<soren> I think you can specify multiple boot tags.
<soren> <boot dev='hd' /><boot dev='cdrom' />
<soren> should do it.
<mathiaz> soren: I'll try that.
<sommer> anyone else tried likewise-open?
<sommer> or had DNS errors trying to join a domain?
<mathiaz> sommer: what is the exact error you have ?
<sommer> mathiaz: it's a three liner:
<sommer> Failed to contact DC when trying to synchronize local system clock!
<sommer> None of the domain controllers listed in DNS could be contacted, or there are no DCs listed in DNS
<sommer> FAILED [Error code: 0008000e]
<sommer> there are some bugs that seem to related to the error, so I guess I could reply and ask how/if they fixed the issue
<sommer> seems like dendrobates was talking to someone not long ago about a similar issue, but I didn't really pay attention :(
<mathiaz> sommer: you could try to run domain in debug mode
<mathiaz> sommer: are you using the gui or the cli ?
<sommer> mathiaz: cli
<sommer> mathiaz: do you mean the AD domain in debug?
<dendrobates> sommer: are you using AD as your dns server?
<sommer> dendrobates: yep
<mathiaz> sommer: nope. domain-cli
<sommer> mathiaz: ah
<mathiaz> sommer: you can increase the logging level.
<sommer> sure one sec
<dendrobates> sommer: are you using the fqdn of the domain in the command?
<dendrobates> sommer: you can't use the netbios name.
<sommer> dendrobates: yep fqdn
<sommer> full command: sudo domainjoin-cli --log . join frog.org Administrator
<sommer> also tried FROG.org and other variations with no dice
<mathiaz> sommer: could you add the option --log-level debug ?
<sommer> mathiaz: doesn't like --log-level debug
<dendrobates> sommer: so the name of the machine is frog.org.
<sommer> dendrobates: the name of the AD domain is frog.org
<dendrobates> sommer: you can't use the ad domain name, that is the netbios name.  You must use the fqdn of the server.
<zul> is there a reason why we keep the php5.ini memoy limit low?
<sommer> dendrobates: ahhhhh... one sec
<mathiaz> zul: what is the default from upstream ?
<zul> gimme a sec.
<zul> 128MB
<mathiaz> zul: is there a mention of the memory limit in the changelog ?
<sommer> dendrobates: same error using: sudo domainjoin-cli --log . join servyserv.frog.org Administrator
<zul> mathiaz: yes reading through it https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/148871
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148871 in php5 "Lower memory limit for php5" [Medium,Fix released]
<sommer> the DC is running in a qemu instance... fyi
<mathiaz> soren: awesome - setting boot hd, then boot cdrom works as expected :)
<dendrobates> sommer: domainjoin-cli --log /tmp/join.log --loglevel verbose join <ad domain> <admin name> <admin pw>
<faulkes-> hmmm, ubuntu ppc is err, hmmm "interesting"
<zul> mathiaz: yeah leave it as it is, its intentional https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/148871
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148871 in php5 "Lower memory limit for php5" [Medium,Fix released]
<dendrobates> sommer: I need to see the log.
<sommer> dendrobates: sure... one sec
<sommer> dendrobates: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56661/
<soren> mathiaz: Cool!
<mathiaz> soren: if I shutdown a guest using poweroff in the guest, the host doesn't stop the guest.
<soren> zul, mathiaz: What's the issue with php's memory_limit?
<soren> I forget what the default on_shutdown is..
<zul> people are complaining that it is too low but they can adjust it themselves
<mathiaz> soren: the guest console says that the system is halted, but virsh list report that the host is still running
<mathiaz> soren: ok. I can adjust the behavior with the on_shutdown option. thks.
<soren> sommer: No, that's not the name of it, apparantly.
<soren> whoops
<sommer> soren: the domain?
<soren> mathiaz: No, that's not the name of it, apparantly.
<soren> sommer: Not for you. Sorry :)
<sommer> soren: heh
<soren> mathiaz: It's on_poweroff, and it's always "destroy".
<mathiaz> soren: hum... it doesn't get destroyed.
<mathiaz> soren: I'm using create instead of define - could this be the reason ?
<soren> mathiaz: That shouldn't matter, no.
<soren> mathiaz: "shouldn't" is the keyword.
<soren> mathiaz: It might, but it shouldn't :)
<dendrobates> sommer: do you have admin access on the AD server?
<sommer> dendrobates: yep
<mathiaz> soren: right. I've got the same result using create.
<mathiaz> soren: should I file a bug ?
<soren> Yes, please.
<dexem> what's the status of ebox? do you think it will be able to be accepted as an exception?
<soren> zul: ^^
<dexem> O:-) Just to know... I don't want to create pressure :P
<zul> dexem: im working with javier from ebox its getting there and I sent a couple of patches to him today
<zul> dexem: we'll have another set of eyes look at the packages once he incorperates the changes
<dexem> ok :) you had time to review the new packages, great :)
<dexem> aham nice
<zul> dexem: yes this would be my second review :)
<dendrobates> sommer: is the ad server using itself for dns?
<dendrobates> sommer:  set the dns of the nic to 127.0.0.1
<sommer> dendrobates: um... probably not, changing
<dendrobates> if it is using another dns server, it will mot find the correct records.
<dendrobates> sommer: is this a production AD server?
<sommer> dendrobates: nope, it's a test qemu instance
<sommer> setup to work on documenting likewise-open for the server guide
<dendrobates> sommer: after you change dns fo rthe nic,m you need to restart networking from the command line, which I forgot how to do, or reboot.
<sommer> dendrobates: okay, will do
<dendrobates> sommer: you should be able to go into the dns control panel on AD and see the fqdn, and a bunch of entries under it, that corespond to the services that have been auto registered.
<dexem> zul: ops! I can't answer you directly... anyway, thanks, no problem :) I'm continuously asking javier about it... he nearly hates me :)  (we work together, but in different areas :P)
<zul> ah..
<zul> good to know
<Runithard> hello, how do I list attached IDE devices?
<Runithard> I'm trying to mount a drive.... and I'm not sure if it's plugged in
<Runithard> yep..........
<sommer> dendrobates: changed AD servers dns to use itself and received the same error.  here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56664/
<Runithard> ok........... bringing down box...
<Runithard> brb
<dendrobates> sommer: have you looked at AD's dns entry?
<sommer> dendrobates: is there something spedific I should look for?
<sommer> there's an A record for the domain, the AD server, and the client
<sommer> dendrobates: all under the frog.org zone
<dendrobates> sommer: yeah, you should be able to expand the the fqdn of the AD server and see some SRV records underneath it.
<sommer> dendrobates: checking
<sommer> dendrobates: yep there are some under _msdcs > dc, domains, etc
<sommer> dendrobates: SRV records for _ldap, _kerberos, and friends
<dendrobates> sommer: cool.  are those directly under frog.org?
<sommer> dendrobates: yes
<sommer> dendrobates: there are no SRV records at the same level as the A records... but I'm not sure there should be
<dendrobates> sommer ok, use forg.org as the domain
<sommer> trying
<sommer> dendrobates: there was a vast amount of ouput that time
<sommer> dendrobates: heh and a SUCCESS message at the end :-)
<sommer> party!
<dendrobates> sommer: you are joined.
<sommer> sweet, so I guess it was the using itself for dns issue
<sommer> I'll be sure and document that.
<sommer> dendrobates: thanks for your help
<dendrobates> sommer: on most AD instances, it should just work.
<dendrobates> sommer: I will be pussing a new version later this week with better error codes, and likewise has someone writing official docs.
<dendrobates> pushing, perhaps.
<faileas> I might be picking up a used dual proc server in the coming weeks. Wondering if i should use the generic kernel, or is there a SMP kernel i should use?
<sommer> dendrobates: ah, so should something be added to a troubleshooting section?
<sommer> dendrobates: manpages for the domainjoin-cli command would be nice :-)
<dendrobates> sommer: yeah, all the responses will change.  and I have asked for manpages.
<sommer> dendrobates: cool, I'll keep it fairly simple then, and double check it before SF
<sommer> shweet... ssh works with domain users!
<dendrobates> sommer: so far I cannot get kerberos based ssh to work.
<sommer> dendrobates: mmm... I've haven't used kerberos much myself
<sommer> maybe something with the AD implementation?
<sommer> the domain\user thing is sort of awkward as well
<mathiaz> sommer: you can try user@domain
<mathiaz> sommer: it should also work
<sommer> mathiaz: doesn't seem to work from a gutsy non-domain host
<sommer> ssh 'frog\user'@host.frog.org works though
<sommer> I don't think the domain\user thing is really too big a deal... seem more of a training issue to me
<faulkes-> well, this should be fun, ubuntu server ppc -> qemu -> hardy install
<mathiaz> sommer: is ssh -l user@domain host working ?
<Nafallo> no
<Nafallo> cause if you do @ -l shouldn't be there :-)
<Nafallo> should it?
<faileas> faulkes-: o0
<faileas> faulkes-: not worried about the HUGE performance hit? ;p
 * Nafallo ponders
<Nafallo> right... tired :-)
<mathiaz> Nafallo: well - if you're in a kerberos environement (such as AD) you should be able to use user@domain to specify which user you want
<Nafallo> yea. just read up a bit :-)
<sommer> mathiaz: nope, no dice
<Nafallo> /and/ read who was typing what ;-)
<jdstrand> has anyone tried OSX (powerpc) under kvm/libvirt?
<faulkes-> user@domain is also common in stuff like radius
<sommer> mathiaz: it may be something with my setup
<sommer> I just realized I had ufw configured... it did join the domain eventually :-)
<mathiaz> sommer: domainjoin-cli should take care of setting up your machine as a kerberos client.
<sommer> mathiaz: does it need restarted?
<mathiaz> sommer: however you may need to change the configuration of openssh client.
<mathiaz> sommer: and may be enable a couple of options.
<sommer> mathiaz: ah, gotcha
<mathiaz> sommer: likewise-open should cache your kerberos ticket, which can be used by any application such as openssh client.
<mathiaz> sommer: this is what dendrobates was refering to.
<mathiaz> sommer: you should be able to authenticate to the AD domain once, and then be able to login on any kerberized service.
<sommer> mathiaz: makes sense, I just have the one machine connected to the domain
<sommer> cool stuff though
<mathiaz> sommer: yes - you should try to add a second machine to your domain. This is when things gets really interesting.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: ssh can be a little trickier (haven't done it on hardy with likewise).  sometimes you need to add to ssh_config 'GSSAPIAuthentication yes'
<jdstrand> mathiaz: does likewise setup /etc/krb5.conf?
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yes.
<jdstrand> cool
<sommer> are the other binaries lwi* the same as or similar to those that come with samba?
<mathiaz> sommer: what do you mean ?
<sommer> mathiaz: the likewise-open package has other executables lwinet, lwimsg, lwiinfo
<sommer> mathiaz: they seem very similar to samba to me
<mathiaz> sommer: correct.
<mathiaz> sommer: likewise-open is based on samba code, mainly winbindd.
<sommer> so there's not much sense in documenting them?
<mathiaz> sommer: I think they should be documented
<mathiaz> sommer: there isn't any man page yet - that should be fixed soon.
<mathiaz> sommer: you may wanna wait for the man page.
<sommer> mathiaz: cool, I could write up some of the more common options
<mathiaz> sommer: but the commands are similar to the ones in samba.
<sommer> whenever the man pages arrives... heh
<frame45> foo: Thanks for the email
<frame45> foo: ? can I run the desktop edition w/o a keyboard / monitor?
<faulkes-> wouldn't be much of a desktop without them now would it ;)
<faulkes-> however, the answer is yes, you can
<frame45> do you have to do anything special it get it to work without them?
<faulkes-> I guess my question would be, what is it you are trying to achieve by having a headless desktop?
<faulkes-> however, in general, no, you do not need to do anything special
<frame45> making my magic pumpkin server of course!
<frame45> I am wanting a file / FTP server that I can connect to from work or a friends house.
<frame45> I would like to be able to access my files on my ubuntu laptop or my friend's computer via http.
<faulkes-> frame45: basicly you would need to install the appropriate server components from the repositories and configure them as you require
<faulkes-> if you are doing remote access, I would further suggest you use sftp/scp (winscp for windows) instead of ftp
<faulkes-> as it is far more secure
<mindframe-> why won't my swap work?  swapon: /dev/mapper/klx-swap_1: Invalid argument
<mok0> mindframe-: what does ls -l /dev/mapper/klx-swap_1 say?
<mindframe-> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 254, 2 2008-02-18 09:08 /dev/mapper/klx-swap_1
<mindframe-> mok0, ^
<ScottK> lamont: I see 2.5.1 is released and announced...
<mok0> mindframe-: how about swapon -s ?
<lamont> ScottK: yeah.  I've even merged it in git, I just need to upload it.
<lamont> been working on going through the bugs one more time to find template-changing bugs, so I can do one spam-o-gram to the translators
<mindframe-> mok0, lists nothing
<mok0> mindframe-: I have swap on an lvm partition, and it works ok
<mindframe-> mok0, i have my swap encrypted with dmcrypt... but it was working after initial install
<mindframe-> i have vm.swapiness set to 0 for a while
<mindframe-> *had
<mok0> mindframe-: hmm, can you turn that off again?
<mok0> mindframe-: the encryption I mean
<mindframe-> turn encryption off? or swappiness?
<mok0> mindframe-: how about lvdisplay (as root)... Can you see the swap logical partition?
<mok0> logical volume
<mindframe-> yes
<mindframe-> i think i'm missing a line in /etc/crypttab
<mok0> mindframe-: my /etc/fstab uses the UUID to mount the swap
<mindframe-> same here
<mindframe-> its just not mounting
<mindframe-> let me make sure uuid is correct
<mok0> mindframe-: that's weird
<mindframe-> should lvm uuid and fstab uuid match?
<mok0> mindframe-: yes
<mindframe-> thats odd because my root uuid's do not match
<mok0> mindframe-: try this: blkid
<mok0> mindframe-: the uuid you get for your swap should match the one from fstab
<mok0> mindframe-: perhaps that crypt thing changed the uuid?
#ubuntu-server 2008-02-20
<mindframe-> yeah blkid matches
<mindframe-> /dev/mapper/klx-swap_1: TYPE="swsuspend" UUID="21056f41-d2c4-456f-86ab-ffa096ee3186"
<mok0> mindframe-: here's mine:
<mok0>  /dev/mapper/yeti-swap_1: TYPE="swap" UUID="b5b1e9d5-12a8-4779-bf38-ab852d781fce"
<mok0> mindframe-: the TYPE is different
<mok0> mindframe-: is yours a laptop?
<mindframe-> yes
<mok0> mindframe-: you think the swap partition is for swapping memory during suspend mode, and not a normal swap?
<mindframe-> hrmm
<mindframe-> i did test out suspension the other day
<mok0> mindframe-: that's what the TYPE suggests
<mok0> I don't have a laptop, so no experience there
<achandrashekar> hello. Ive been fighting a libnss issue with ldap, and booting properly. It seems to hang on boot, and ive already that necessary "group" files, and passwd files have necessary system users. I cant seem to get it to boot when adding nsswitch parameter with ldap in it. Any ideas?
<achandrashekar> i know there is an official bug report. But what is the work around?
<achandrashekar> Ive tried to change the S18ldap to S10ldap in rcX.d files with no luck either.
<achandrashekar> can someone help out?
<achandrashekar> hangs on kernel log daemon..when ldap is enabled. in nsswitch.conf
<booferbill> hello
<booferbill> anyone able to help?
<foo> booferbill: ask your question.
<foo> And read the topic
<booferbill> i am getting a PANIC: CPU too old for kernel error
<booferbill> I am trying to put it on a DELL laptop approxamately 4 years old
<ScottK> booferbill: You're installing ubuntu-server in a laptop?
<pwnguin> ScottK: when xubuntu is too heavy ;)
<kgoetz> a 4 yr od dll cant handl [x]ubuntu?
<faulkes-> eh now?
<sommer> it's because the server kernel is optimized for i586 while the desktop edition is optimized for i386, making it available for more hardware
<faulkes-> i586 is older than 5 years iirc
<faulkes-> er, 4 years
<sommer> sure, but seems like you only see that error with the server kernel on old hardware, where the desktop kernel works fine :-)
<kgoetz> has ubutu made its i386 kerne i486 and over? i assume yes?
<kgoetz> (sorry aout the splling, my links not great)
 * faulkes- nods
<sommer> apologies, the server kernel is i686 and desktop is i586 and i686
<sommer> I even wrote this: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html#system-requirements
<sommer> doh
<sommer> must be bedtime
<kgoetz> hehe
<lamont> ScottK: so... how stable was tls in 2.2?
<lamont> sommer: you realize that the compiler is emitting 486 instructions by default, yes?
 * lamont finishes reading scrollback... sorry
<faulkes-> hmmmm, qemu+ppc != like hardy install
<faulkes-> fall down go boom
<kirkland> faulkes-: i saw the same thing today
<kirkland> faulkes-: but, moreover, ppc install isn't working for me on baremetal either
<faulkes-> bare metal I have working
<faulkes-> 7.04 is straight forward, 7.10 has ide issues but they are documented
<faulkes-> well, 7.04 adds an extraneous line to yaboot.conf which causes it to fail to boot without manual intervention of the almighty <enter> key
<faulkes-> although I think it has something to do with bochsbios as I've been looking at things in launchpad
<faulkes-> re: qemu that is
<kirkland> faulkes-: ide issues, is this what you're seeing?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/189114
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189114 in linux-meta "(hardy) powerpc installer lacks ide-pmac driver" [Undecided,New]
<faulkes-> hrmmm, no
<kirkland> faulkes-: can you point me to such documentation?
<faulkes-> 7.10 was a module issue you needed to add at boot time
<faulkes-> I'm unsure about hardy ppc
<kirkland> oh, right, sorry
<faulkes-> although if hardy ppc lacks an ide-pmac driver
<kirkland> yeah, hardy is bust
<faulkes-> that could be a significant issue
<faulkes-> one might almost say a show stopper
<kirkland> :-)  yep
<madrush> howdy
<madrush> what is the proper way to change the default switches for pure-ftpd? ... im using the /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd script ... do i change something in the script?
<ScottK> lamont: IIRC I never had any problem with it.
<lamont> ok
<lamont>         Unable to get printer status (client-error-forbidden)!
 * lamont kicks cups
<faulkes-> interesting, booting hardy into my laptop via qemu tells me it has no modules
<soren> faulkes-: "has no modules"?
<faulkes-> heh, I was just thining of email you
<faulkes-> yeah
<faulkes-> 7.10 running kqemu booting 8.04 current
<faulkes-> it pops up a message saying that the kernel does not match the kernel in the archive and that modules are not available
<faulkes-> I fought with qemu+ppc -> hardy all day to no avail, I also noted I needed to upgrade the bochsbios
<faulkes-> so I figured I would give native x86 -> native x86 a try
<faulkes-> I got a jeos image to boot/install
<faulkes-> but no luck with installing off an 8.04 iso (and yes I checked the iso via the tool provided)
<faulkes-> I don't have it handy right now, but I can recreate it tomorrow at some point and take some screenshots for you if you'd like
<faulkes-> I also went through a good portion of the LP based bug reports looking for solutions
<soren> faulkes-: Oh, the installer is b0rken?
 * faulkes- thinks that may be the case
<faulkes-> soren: I'll gather some more information for you tomorrow, right now, tis late here and I need my beauty rest
<_ruben> late?
 * _ruben isnt even awake yet ;)
<kraut> moin
<[miles]> morning all
<sergevn> good morning
<_ruben> g'day
<soren> faulkes-: Installer was b0rken. Should be fixed real soon now.
<frippz> I've got Ubuntu 7.10 set up on a VPS. I'd like to see if I can optimize the system a bit since we're limited to 256MB RAM. any tools you might recommend for this task?
<`6og> 'optomise'? how?
<`6og> brb. switching computers
<kgoetz_> back
<frippz> well, see if there is any process that is hogging more memory than neccessary for example
<frippz> I've disabled innoDB i MySQL, for instance
<frippz> that took away about 100MB
<frippz> at least according to the docs
<kgoetz> so your trying to minimise memory useage? if your after making certain apps more memory efficent you should probaby ask the apps irc channel
<frippz> right
<[miles]> totally off topic, but this is amazing http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=4023+
<[miles]> foolano, hola muy buenas
<foolano> hi
<kgoetz> i'm suffering a bad case of 'sysadmin house' :|
 * kgoetz wonders how he's got to the stage where his networks so badly setup
<faulkes-> kgoetz: blame the interns
<kgoetz> faulkes-: hehe
<soren> Jeg bridger.
<soren> Whoops.
<faulkes-> soren: thanks for the update
 * faulkes- wonders why he went to bed 3 hours ago and is awake again
<soren> faulkes-: No worries :) Thanks for pointing it out.
<_ruben> any reason why the snmp tools arent configured with openssl support? this would enable the use of aes128 for example
<henkjan> licensing issues
<_ruben> cryptography export thing or something else alltogether?
<soren> Licensing.
<soren> openssl's license and the gpl are not friends.
<henkjan> and thats very annoying :(
<_ruben> but how come openssl itself is avail as a pkg then?
<_ruben> heh .. on my suse machines the man page only lists DES, snmpget --help shows DES/AES but AES isnt available either .. but with ubuntu --help doesnt AES, but does show in manpage but with the appropriate comment that it might not be available .. then again, doesnt show much more than ubuntu being 'better' than suse ;)
<_ruben> guess i'll just congifure my switches with des instead of aes then
<soren> _ruben: Because openssl on its own is ok, and certain things are ok to link against openssl.
<soren> _ruben: Just not plain gpl stuff.
<zul> jdstrand,foolano: ping
<jdstrand> pong
<foolano> pong
<zul> hi jdstrand ebox developers have several problems with the apparmour stuff in openldap
<jdstrand> zul: have bugs been filed in LP?
<zul> not yet
<_ruben> soren: bugger ;)
<foolano> the thing is we can't do slapcat -l /foopath cuz slapd is only allowed to write under /var/lib/ldap
<foolano> slapd ships a slapd.backup script and it doesn't work due to its apparmor profile
<jdstrand> foolano: would you mind filing a bug against openldap2.3 following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor?
<foolano> no problem
<jdstrand> foolano: we can then work to get an appropriate fix
<jdstrand> thanks!
<jdstrand> foolano: if the slapcat and slapd.backup are separate issues (and it sounds like they are, then they should be separate reports
<foolano> ok
<foolano> but it's basically the same problem
<foolano> slapcat only can write in /var/lib/ldap
 * jdstrand nods
<foolano> so there's no way to use the slapd.backup script
<foolano> it's  not very difficult to workaround but...
<jdstrand> slapd.backup as shipped should work, so that is clearly a bug
<jdstrand> slapcat to arbitrary locations is exactly what apparmor protects from, so it will need to be thought about more (perhaps allowing write to /tmp)
<foolano> yeah, slapd.backup tries to write to /var/backup/slapd
<foolano> gonna file a bug
<jdstrand> foolano: great!
<faulkes-> appropriate tz greeting all
<jjesse> hello faulkes-
<spiekey> hey
<spiekey> how can i flush all routes easily?
<faulkes-> probably best to write a shell script
<faulkes-> iirc I don't recall route having a flush command similar to iptables
<faulkes-> although you could also try /etc/init.d/networking stop
<faulkes-> which *might* remove the routes
<spiekey> yeah...thats whats not working :P
<Folke> kryptonit
<Folke> bananbåt
<Folke> kalson
<Folke> uj
<Folke> fluff
<Folke> teknikstänk
<spiekey> !
<spiekey> could someone do me a favour please?
<spiekey> have a look on gutsy if netcat has the -k option there
<spiekey> the option is unknown in dapper
<kraut> netcat: invalid option -- k
<kraut> nc -h for help
<kraut> on dapper
<kraut> root@kaya:~# netcat -k
<kraut> no destination
<kraut> on gutsy
<mok0> I am trying to debug the boot process in hardy, but I can't seem to find the log of all the various init.d scripts... where is that?
<mok0> (not dmesg, syslog, messages...)
<faulkes-> iirc init.d scripts are not logged, other than specific service level messages, such as daemon startups
<faulkes-> which would be in syslog/messages
<mok0> faulkes-: I think I got it: you have to enable bootlogd in /etc/default
<mok0> faulkes-: and it should log in /var/log/boot
<mok0> I will try it now... so long....
<spiekey> kraut: so you have the -l option on gutsy?
<spiekey> ermm... -k
<Stonekeeper> hi there. Not sure if you already know this but on gutsy server, if you install php5-mysql when php5-cgi is not installed it will install apache also. if php5-cgi IS installed, it wont.
<faulkes-> iirc that is because php5-cgi is multi-use with different httpd implementations
<faulkes-> so it may not be appropriate to assume that apache should be installed, but that is just a inference on my part
<Stonekeeper> faulkes-: i would have thought, by that statement, it should not install any webserver.
<mok0> grrrr
<nijaba> faulkes-: I modified the survey wiki to point to an export of what is currently in LimeSurvey.  Hope you like it.
 * faulkes- perks up
<faulkes-> eh now?
<faulkes-> nijaba: explain, sorry, coffee hasn't kicked in yet
<nijaba> faulkes-: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Survey#preview
<faulkes-> nijaba: ah, that makes more sense re: wiki export
<nijaba> thought it would be easier if people want to see the current form of the questions
 * faulkes- nods
<mok0> Hrmphh. No matter what I do, NIS hangs at boot, but when I log on the first time, it's on. However some boot items (i.e. autofs) have failed because of that.
<mathiaz> zul: the ubuntu-server-bugs mailing has been created. Would you like to be a co-moderator/admin of the list ?
<zul> mathiaz: sure..
<mok0> huh? What's up (down) with ubuntuwire?
<zul> mok0: check on #ubuntu-motu
<zul> they admins usually hang out there
<Goosemoose> anyone gotten likewise-open to work with gutsy yet?
<Goosemoose> dantalizing, i cant get your version to work
<dantalizing> I don't have a version of likewise-open
<dantalizing> but if I did, I'm sure it would work
<Goosemoose> sorry, it wasn't you, it was a guy with a similar name
<Goosemoose> i saw your name real quick and thought it was
<dantalizing> no probs
<Goosemoose> like dendradite or somethgin
<Goosemoose> he's working on it for hardy
<Goosemoose> im trying to get it to work with gutsy
<root-----> hi guys
<root-----> any one home
<root-----> Hi, i have a server and 30 clients. (10 windows 20 linux.) i want to pxe boot them all (so every time its rebooted. i get same os and confgs. making linux as my server. 2. i want to make a user account (in all those 30 machines) stop or screen lock after every 30 minuts (runing apps should not be closed) the user just have to enter password again.
<root----->  3.for every such event of unlocking screen and giving pwd.(i 'guess' thats logging in?) i get stats on server.. possible? do i need any thing else. like ldap ? any suggestions?
<foo> So you want to run them as thinclients?
<Nafallo> possible
<faulkes-> ltsp will do linux clients
<faulkes-> I'm not sure about windows
<faulkes-> as for pxe booting windows, I don't even want to touch that kind of nightmare
<faulkes-> I mean, as a base install, say for network deployments, sure, but for thinclients?
 * faulkes- fears
<root-----> aha
<faulkes-> for windows you would like be better off using an ldap configuration to control login / logout timeframe
<dho_ragus> my network has disappeared from udev.  how do i repair that?
<root-----> no. i dont use thins
<root-----> faulkes-  ok
<root-----> faulkes- will that be possible with ldap. to lock screen
<faulkes-> iirc it's actually something you would setup in windows
<faulkes-> which you could prevent disabling via admin privileges
<root-----> but i need to lock down after 30 mins of usage. not like script
<faulkes-> that may be more difficult
<root-----> and apps shold not close. oppertunity should be there to resume
<faulkes-> and I don't have any suggestions for that
<root-----> hm
<root-----> k
<achandrashekar> Hello. I have been fighting an ldap installation that uses libnss. It stops on boot up when encountering the kernel log daemon. I have the necesary /etc groups,passwd files and even did the soft_boot yes parameter in nsswitch to no avail. I also made the rcX boot up at S10 instead of S18.  Any help would be appreciated.
<root-----> achandrashekar i need an ldap help too.
<root-----> Hi, i have a server and 30 clients. (10 windows 20 linux.) i want to pxe boot them all (so every time its rebooted. i get same os and confgs. making linux as my server. 2. i want to make a user account (in all those 30 machines) stop or screen lock after every 30 minuts (runing apps should not be closed) the user just have to enter password again.
<root----->  3.for every such event of unlocking screen and giving pwd.(i 'guess' thats logging in?) i get stats on server.. possible? do i need any thing else. like ldap ? any suggestions?
<root-----> achandrashekar  ^ ?
<achandrashekar> im here..sorry
<achandrashekar> yes...I did the first part of your setup with dhcp failover/load balancing which PXE boots to an LTSP image
<achandrashekar> but where I am stuck is the LDAP implementation for single login in management purposes.
<achandrashekar> the issue being their is a BUG with that ldap bomponent.
<achandrashekar> SO...in the final installation of the environment, it doesnt help to run into this problem.
<achandrashekar> root: dont knwo if that helps any...I  know the pxe boot part is not that difficult to do..the auth part is the difficult part.
<c1|freaky> hi all. what is a good firewall generator and management application for a server using iptables?
<zul> ufw
<zul> or ubuntu-firewall same thing
<ScottK> vim
<ScottK> Someone had to say it.
<zul> vim works as well
<spiekey> firewallbuilder is great
<ScottK> Having a buddy with a good script that you cargo cult onto your box is another method.
<root-----> badly need help with networking. please need your 5 mins.. http://pastebin.com/m2fbb2d05
<ivoks> hello
<ScottK> Hello ivoks
<zul> hi ivoks
<ivoks> root-----: this is network problem?
<root-----> ya
<ivoks> everything is possible, except maybe windowse
<ivoks> i don't know about that
<ivoks> so... i want to ask single detail about packaging
<ivoks> we want bacula in main, but atm only -mysql, -pgsql and gnome tray monitor are possible to move to main
<ivoks> everything else must stay in universe
<ivoks> is that doable?
<ivoks> can we have source in main that depends on universe build deps?
<ivoks> or source in universe with binaries in main? :)
<mathiaz> ivoks: source in main that depends on universe packages as build deps is *not* possible
<ivoks> ok, that means we will drop QT and WX console
<mathiaz> ivoks: WFM
<ivoks> move everything to main, except -sqlite version, which will stay in univere (cause it depends on sqlite, which is in universe)
<ivoks> deal
<root-----> ivoks ?
<mathiaz> ivoks: sqlite is in main
<ScottK> ivoks: Build-deps all have to be in Main.  Main source can have Universe binaries.
<ivoks> since when? :)
<mathiaz> ivoks: since dapper at least
<ScottK> sqlite or sqlite3?
<ivoks> both
<mathiaz> ivoks: both are in main.
<mathiaz> ivoks: the libraries are in main.
<ivoks> not libsqlite
<ivoks> but binary
<mathiaz> ivoks: some of the binaries are in universe
<ivoks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sqlite
<mathiaz> ivoks: that's the sqlite binary
<ivoks> right
<mathiaz> ivoks: the libraries (and thus source package) is in main
<mathiaz> ivoks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libsqlite3-0
<ivoks> i'm talking about:
<ivoks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bacula-director-sqlite
<ivoks> it depends on sqlite binary
<ivoks> and
<ivoks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bacula-director-sqlite3
<mathiaz> ivoks: ok. Does bacula-directory-sqlite,3 really need the sqlite binary to work ?
<mathiaz> ivoks: could it be dropped to a Suggestion ?
<Koon> nijaba: ping
<nijaba> Hello Koon
<Koon> nijaba: quick suggestion on the server survey
<nijaba> mathiaz: sqlite binary is now into main
<ivoks> mathiaz: well, package scripts relay on it
<Koon> nijaba: on the number of servers, the low segment might not be precise enough
<ivoks> i'll dig into it a bit more
<nijaba> Koon: 1-10?
<Koon> nijaba: 1, 2-5, 6-20 could be more precise
<ivoks> i've replaced dbconfig-common
<Koon> nijaba: rather than 1-10, 11-20
<Koon> nijaba: you might want to know how many run a single Linux server being Ubuntu Server
<nijaba> Koon: ok, I'll fix that right away
<nijaba> Koon: thks
<Koon> nijaba: with 1-10 you might catch too much SMBs
<Koon> nijaba: np
<mathiaz> nijaba: when was sqlite moved to main ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: when Matthias was at my place
<mathiaz> nijaba: ok - so the seeds need to be updated.
<nijaba> mathiaz: we had a short discussion about it, and he came to the conclusion it was stupid it was not
<mathiaz> nijaba: sqlite is still in universe.
<nijaba> mathiaz: that what I just was
<nijaba> mathiaz: * that what I just saw
<nijaba> mathiaz: will check with him
 * ivoks installed gnupanel yesterday and totally wrecked his laptop
<ivoks> root-----: yes?
<root-----> is pxe bootingand ldappossible in windows and linux both. and clients and linux as server?
<root-----> is pxe booting and ldap possible in windows and linux both. and clients and linux as server?
<ivoks> pxe booting of linux is possible; i don't know about windows; don't that OS looks for exchanged hardware?
<mok0> root-----: don't know about windows, but you can boot linux using bootd and tftpd
<ivoks> s/don't/doesn't/
<root-----> k
<ivoks> i've pxe booted 60 linux clients from one server
<nijaba> mathiaz: doko hadn't had time so far to complete it, but that still in his todo
 * mok0 whips ivoks with a stick
<ivoks> you can have single image for most of the system, but you need some customization per computer
<ivoks> and that's easy to achive, just create init script that will extract IP address, and link /etc/custom_settings to appropriete directory
<nijaba> ivoks: does bacula need a specific version of sqlite?
<nijaba> ooops, meeting starting
<ivoks> nijaba: it supports both version
<ivoks> nijaba: we can move one version to main, and leave the other in universe
<nijaba> ivoks: thanks
<owh> I'm trying to backup a server (with over a million files) using rsync to an embedded NAS which is running out of memory. Any suggestions on how I might "encourage" rsync to use less memory and store temp files on disk? I'd rather not split the transfer into parts.
<Goosemoose> dendrobates!
<Goosemoose> you around?
#ubuntu-server 2008-02-21
<kaii> Hi.  I'm a support channel virus.  please copy me to each support channel to help me spread over the whole freenode network.
<RangdeBasanti_> how to do some thing that automatically checks wheather a proccess has not been runing for a specified time. if it isnt, runs it and logs in a file that it has made it run.?
<timboy> working on a simple dhcp server my server ip is 213.137.73.4 and when I try to stop my dhcp server I get "address range 213.137.73.2 to 213.137.73.253 not on net 213.137.73.0/255.255.255.0!"
<spowers> Is there something like the ubuntu desktop version of update-manager that I can run on my server?  (of course apt-get update && apt-get upgrade --download-only) in a cronjob is available, but that's not what i mean.)
<spowers> for one thing, update-manager knows how to only install updates from gutsy-security for example
<spowers> (automatically without confirmation from security while other updates are left for admin action)
<faulkes-> spowers: create a seperate /etc/apt/sources.list file such as /etc/apt/sources.list.security and use "apt-get -c /etc/apt/sources.list.security upgrade"
<spowers> ooh, good idea
<faulkes-> where sources.list.security contains only the repo's you want, such as security upgrades
<spowers> i must admit i'm a little skeptical on the idea of automatically installing any updates, but i understand that the security team is very, very, very, very picky
<spowers> very.
<spowers> so it may well be safe to stick in cron
<faulkes-> yes, a significant amount of attention is paid regarding security updates
<faulkes-> that doesn't mean things don't go wrong on a minor level
<faulkes-> I've seen updates, which get rolled back the next day, then rolled forward again the following day
<faulkes-> but that is unusual and definitely not the norm
<spowers> ok, since it seems like you're on a roll here, i have another question
<spowers> i used to use just apt-get all the time, and sometimes aptitude when i wanted to get a more interactive view of packages on my system
<faulkes-> yes, and?
<spowers> but i'm getting ready to start deploying maybe half a dozen ubuntu server systems at work, and i'm thinking it would be a great idea if we could somehow update them all at once, or manage packages on them all at once
<spowers> is there anything that's like, "synaptic for multiple servers" or something like that?
<spowers> or is there another way of looking at the problem
<spowers> i could easily um, clusterssh -X and run synaptic on them, as i'm not particularly averse to installing xlibs and even all the way up to gnome libs to get that functionality
<faulkes-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<faulkes-> that would be one option
<spowers> hmm
<faulkes-> while that is generally more designed for having the repositories local
<faulkes-> you could probably configure it specifically for your needs for specific packages
<faulkes-> again, by perhaps another cron script to point to that apt repository
<spowers> oh, so it'd be a model where i'd have a local apt repo that my servers trusted
<spowers> and i'd just drop the packages i wanted to force down the line into that repo
<spowers> that's another good idea, but what if the packages have debconf questions
<faulkes-> it would require a bit of tweaking but yes, I believe that would be quite possible
<faulkes-> spowers: as I havent done it myself, I can only suggest it, the devil is always in the details ;)
<spowers> what i'm really after is a kind of central admin console for a large group of servers.. and 6 is not so large, but i could see it being an itch i'd want to scratch down the line
<spowers> especially if 6 turns into 60, as we're doing all virtual servers rather than physical boxes now
<spowers> i'm being asked to deploy apps every week now, where it used to be a monthly thing :)
<faulkes-> again, thats where using something like clusterssh would be of benefit
<spowers> hmm
<spowers> yeah, i've only used it in passing, but it seems like maybe investing some time in cssh would be all i needed
 * faulkes- nods
<spowers> heck, i'd probably be happy with that
<spowers> i'd be a bit happier if they'd update it so it didn't look like 1988
<spowers> but otherwise, you know, it's great
<faulkes-> well, it's unix (perse), all things are possible with a litle work
<spowers> it's weird.  i used to be all debian, and spent a lot of time doing debian admin stuff, and all was well.. then i took a job at a windows 2003 shop, and at work i quit doing so much debian, but things have changed at the shop and i've convinced the powers that be to put some ubuntu/debian stuff in production, but all the windows admin work has made me look at things from a different perspective
<spowers> which i suppose is the windows weenie perspective
<spowers> i get the impression that the ubuntu folks have done a lot to improve on debian as a server while i wasn't looking for the past few years
<faulkes-> well, you work with what you are given
<faulkes-> as for windows, I generally install cygwin and do what needs doing that way
<faulkes-> or use that stupid shell thingy they have
<spowers> one thing that i've found invaluable to me at work.. well, two things, the other one being rdesktop, and the first one being a project called smbnetfs
<spowers> we have win2k3 servers and winxp desktops
<spowers> smbnetfs places the "network neighborhood" on a fuse mountpoint
 * faulkes- nods
 * faulkes- nods
<spowers> the configuration is quite odd, but what an effect
<spowers> cat /dev/null > /smb/box/c$/autoexec.bat
<spowers>  apt-get -o Dir::Etc::SourceList=/etc/apt/security-sources.list  upgrade
<spowers> -c complained about garbage in the file (huh...)
<faulkes-> either way ;)
<spowers> it's a good idea, and i'm going to try to use it to destroy my server at home
<spowers> (in an unattended fashion)
<spowers> thanks for the advice
<faulkes-> always good to try it out in a test environment first ;)
<faulkes-> Bambi_BOFH eh? sounds to me like somebody is the PFY
<Bambi_BOFH> faulkes-: that makes two comments in that vein in about 3 minutes :)
<faulkes-> heh
<faulkes-> yes well, when you spent enough time in a.s.r ;)
<Bambi_BOFH> hehe
<rkvirani> apt is all screwed up, how do I fix it
<rkvirani> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.22.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rkvirani>  trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/add-shell', which is also in package passwd
<Pete_B> I'm told that using tasksel's lamp-server option does setup & configuration beyond what installing the packages separately does. I've looked at tasksel's lamp-server task and it only seems to install apache2 and mysql-server. not even php5. for starters, does it install php?
<faulkes-> iirc there was an issue about that but I can't remember what it was offhand
<faulkes-> I would suggest searching launchpad
<faulkes-> iirc installing php5 should add itself appropriately to your apache installation (although requires a restart of apache)
<Pete_B> ahh, I was misunderstanding tasksel's 'task-fields' option, which explains the lack of php5. So my question is more, does tasksel do anything beyond if I were to install the packages separately (I understand how they'd be integrated if I installed them separately)
<_ruben> the lamp task installs apache+mysql+php just fine .. there were some issues with tasksel itself tho (hanging at end of install) .. using apt-get install lamp-server^ 'fixes' that
<Pete_B> my friend says the Ubuntu team worked for 6 months on the lamp-server and believes it does a load of specific extra configuration
<faulkes-> I'm not a tasksel expert, I couldn't say
<Pete_B> thanks
<faulkes-> iirc I think zul does work on php stuff
<Pete_B> can anyone here provide me with a list of the dependencies provided by the virtual package 'lamp-server' please? (I'm not running Ubuntu)
<Pete_B> virtual packages aren't listed at packages.ubuntu.com
<spiekey> Morning :)
<Pete_B> thanks anyway
<_ruben> here's a... ow wait .. he left
<nijaba> good morning
<faulkes-> morning
<faulkes-> hmm, I should probably crawl into bed
<faulkes-> nijaba: anything poll related we need to discuss before I head off into lala land?
<nijaba> faulkes-: just that I talked with limesurvey people
<faulkes-> nijaba: oh, heh, I know, on the export, where we list the available distro's, ubuntu is listed last, I think we should list it first
<nijaba> they commited on a bugfix for monday :)
<nijaba> faulkes-: I'll fix that... (alphabetical order)
<faulkes-> awesome on the response from limesurvey
<nijaba> faulkes-: in exchange, I am working on packaging limesurvey to ubuntu
<faulkes-> nijaba: yeah, I thought it would be something like that
<faulkes-> re: alphabetical
<faulkes-> nijaba: hmmm, interesting, maybe I could work with you on that, or at least follow along (packaging it)
<nijaba> faulkes-: it will be my first as well...
<faulkes-> I've been reading through the docs and such but I'm a newbie when it comes to it
<nijaba> faulkes-: just followed packaging 101 this week!
 * faulkes- nods
<faulkes-> ok, I'm gonna jump into bed here, I'll catch up with you later today at some point I imagine
<achandrashekar> hello..I am using ltsp across two servers with dhcp failover. My ldap auth server that uses libnss locks up on boot at klog. Any fixes out there for this?
<nijaba> good night faulkes-
<nijaba> achandrashekar: what version of the server?  7.10?
<achandrashekar> yes
<achandrashekar> 7.10
<achandrashekar> i know there is bug report out there..
<nijaba> achandrashekar: you should ask mathiaz or dendrobates when they are around, but right now I am afraid they are asleep
<achandrashekar> they are around in the morning.ermmm PST?
<nijaba> achandrashekar: they are both EST based
<achandrashekar> okay..will do.
<achandrashekar> its plague since fiesty..and i havent been able to search or walk my way past it....yet
<nijaba> I bet
<achandrashekar> tried ALL the recommended - switch S10 to S18 rc files, soft_boot yes,  check /etc files for presence of klog and nvram...you name it...but no luck at all.
<achandrashekar> the only thing that works is to remove ldap from nsswitch and then im good
<achandrashekar> but then...of course no ldap
<achandrashekar> auth
<soren> nijaba, faulkes-: w.r.t. ordering of choices in polls.. Being at the bottom is not necessarily bad.
<soren> nijaba, faulkes-: However, I find randomisation to be the best ordering mechanism for poll options.
<nijaba> soren: I was thinking about it as it is one of the options in LimeSurvey
<soren> Lots of folks click randomly, and randomising the options evens that out.
<soren> http://slashdot.org/pollBooth.pl?qid=740&aid=-1
<soren> That illustrates it pretty well.
<soren> People *think* they click randomly.
<soren> They don't.
<soren> Randomising the options will thwart those people's attempts at messing with the poll.
<soren> The slashdot poll is slightly special, though.
<soren> The "real" cowboyneal options is always at the bottom, so I'm quite sure that's why most people favoured that one.
<soren> It's tricky if begin asked "how many foo have you got" and the options are "0-10", "10-20", ....., ">100"... If you randomise those choices, you screw with people's heads :)
<nijaba> soren: should only be done on text question, IMHO
<soren> Sounds like a reasonable, general rule :)
<soren> I read a study at one point about this.
<soren> I believe it recommended adding a bogus option to the list, and deduct the number of votes that option got from all the other vote counts as it was a reasonable assumption that that was the amount of bogus votes each of the other ones got, too.
<nijaba> soren: that might be a bit too much...
<nijaba> soren: would you be able to mentor faulkes- & I on packaging LimeSurvey?
<soren> nijaba: It's a php web app, isn't it?
<nijaba> soren: yep
<nijaba> soren: so it should be pretty simple
<soren> I've never done one of those, but sure.
<soren> The tricky part is database configuratino.
<soren> configuration, even.
<nijaba> soren: ah... right
<kraut> moin
<NineTeen67Comet> Hiya .. I'm trying to get a pretty old box fired up with Ubuntu-Server and it is going off about: No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources. It is a Cyrix chipped box .. help?
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> I need to know how to setup CGI on Ubuntu 7.10
<spiekey> Holla!
<spiekey> when i try to run this simple install script: http://pastebin.ca/912520
<spiekey> i run into an apt error saying that apache is not configured yet.
<spiekey> due to my exit codes the installation aborts.
<spiekey> Any idea why or what i am doing wrong?
<zul> morning
<_ruben> spiekey: apache isnt valid afaik .. try apache2
<_ruben> (and you have ssh specified on 2 different lines)
<spiekey> _ruben: at first i just used phpldapadmin and let the deps do the work, but then it came up with "apache is not configured yet"...i will reproduce it in a minute.
<dendrobates> jjesse: I'm sorry to here you can't make it to UDS.
<spiekey> here...how can i avoid this error? http://pastebin.ca/912552
<jjesse> dendrobates: too close to baby coming
<jjesse> my wife is due w/ first child to close to uds this time ;(
<jjesse> not :( that we are having a baby, but that i'm missing uds
<dendrobates> jjesse: understood.  next time perhaps.  Although a six-month old is a bit of work, so it may be some time before we see you again.  :)
<_ruben> spiekey: ah .. its on dapper .. no experience with that .. only gutsy here (and a test install of hardy) which does not have apache, only apache2
<zul> jjesse: heh kids can be fun..
<spiekey> _ruben: thanks anyway
<jjesse> dendrobates: i understand... six months hopefully :)
<faulkes-> dendrobates: nice forum response
<redguy_work> hi
<redguy_work> I am running gutsy and I want to play a bit with linux-vserver . Do I have to patch and compile my kernel, or does any of the distro builds contain the vserver patches?
<zul> yes you have to compile your own patch
<redguy_work> darn
<spiekey> i have got samba + ldap running, and if i reset my dapper box my MachineName$ get removed from my ldap database
<spiekey> any idea why?
<spiekey> or who?
<_ruben> linux-vserver as in LVS or some virtualization thingie?
<dendrobates> faulkes-: thanks.
<nijaba> redguy_work: I believe that a pre-patched vServer kernel has been made available by RevolutionLinux in Universe for Hardy.
<zul> _ruben: virtualization thingy
<zul> nijaba: RevolutionLinux?
<nijaba> zul: a service provider in Canada
<zul> nijaba: ahhhh....those damn canadians
<nijaba> zul: damn you, then ;)
<faulkes-> hey now
<zul> nijaba: heh
<nijaba> but they are much better than the Maudits Français ;)
<faulkes-> don't me start up with the timbits and saying "eh"
<faulkes-> s/don't me/don't make me
<faulkes-> I'll send the mounties after ya
<nijaba> faulkes-: you're from Canada as well?
<faulkes-> yes
<nijaba> elmo: I just saw the addition of a bunch of Dell HW by AndrewGlen-Young \o/.  Should I had them the other wiki page as well?
<nijaba> mathiaz, soren: this includes the iSCSI NAS MD3000i !
<soren> I suspect you're on the wrong channel, dude.
<soren> :)
<zul> who does bind9 for ubuntu?
<soren> lamont
<nijaba> woops...
<zul> <nelson>hah hah!</nah>
<lamont> zul: why?
<spiekey> how can i search for backport packages again?
<zul> lamont: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/191685
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191685 in bind9 "[hardy]: bind9 does not remove /var/lib/bind on purge" [Undecided,New]
<lamont> zul: meh
<lamont> and yeah, iz bug
<zul> lamont: if you want I can do a debdiff and put it somewhere
<lamont> it's more that the mkdir in postinst doesn't say -p
<faulkes-> lamont: that was my thinking when I saw the bug
<lamont> which is fixed in the next upload.
<zul> okies
<lamont> the not-purging-configish-stuff-on-purge is a hold over from bind vs bind9
<lamont> it pisses off admins when switching from bind 8 to bind 9 nukes all their zone data
<lamont> I'll upload that tonight
<mathiaz> zul: I think I've managed to setup ubuntu-server-bugs correctly
<zul> mathiaz: yay!
<mathiaz> zul: let's see if it works as expected.
<zul> hopefully..
<sommer> man I'm really on the fence about the server guide being installed by default bug
<jjesse> do you not want it installed?
<sommer> on the one hand I don't think it's a big deal to have it installed because personally I look to the web first
<sommer> but from some of the comments in the bug others may look to local copies first
<jjesse> i thought there was great discussion at uds that it was a problem it wasn't included?
<faulkes-> sommer: think of the case where you are building a server and you don't yet have network connectivity
<faulkes-> having a local copy of the guide may be useful
<sommer> faulkes-: right, the package is on the cd though, just not installed by default
<jjesse> or you are not allowed to have internet access
<sommer> the other part of the bug was about not having a non-gui doc package, which has been solved
<faulkes-> sommer: I think of it this way, the server edition is in fact, one very large package which is installed
<faulkes-> and if you look at it like that, almost all other packages install documentation (/usr/share/doc type area) by default
<faulkes-> granted, thats just my opinion
<sommer> faulkes-: heh, I'm having a hard time visualizing that one
<sommer> I'm good either way, and can see both sides of the argument
<faulkes-> sommer: ok, if you "aptitude search <package>" the listing on the left sometimes has a v, indicating it is a virtual package, a meta
<faulkes-> think of the entire server edition as one big meta ;)
<faulkes-> but decision is yours, I've never found it to be a problem
<sommer> I guess for me the deciding factor is it worth the amount of work needed to install it by default, and since I'm not the one doing the work...
<sommer> I'll be happy if the new docs are on the web site at launch day ;-)
<faulkes-> aye
<sommer> mathiaz: are you the one who'd update the seed, or whatever is needed?
<sommer> also if the guide isn't installed by default do you solve the motd bug by giving instructions on how to install and view the guide?
<sommer> seems like that could make for a long motd... heh
<faulkes-> heh
<faulkes-> cat server-guide.txt >/etc/motd
<faulkes-> that'll teach'em
<jjesse> heh, longest motd ever
<faulkes-> and just in case they decide to do a network install and ssh in
<faulkes-> cat server-guide.txt >/etc/issue.net
<sommer> faulkes-, jjesse: thanks I think I'm off the fence
<jjesse> glad i could help
<sommer> or at least have a solid opinion :)
<nxvl_work> mathiaz: ping
<nxvl_work> mathiaz: CC Meeting is starting in 10 minutres
<pwnguin> arg
<pwnguin> not installing manpages is a cruel joke =(
<ScottK> pwnguin: If we aren't installing man pages it's a bug.
<pwnguin> "man: command not found"
<pwnguin> i have to assume it's intentional
<tiny> Hi! I've just installed ubuntu-server and I'd like to test it a bit. First problem! I can't edit files in /etc/. I'd like to set up network, IP and such. It appears I'm not in sudoers group.
<tiny> How do I get standard linux root user. I miss it. :)
<jjesse> !info root
<ubotu> Package root does not exist in gutsy
<jjesse> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<faulkes-> you can boot into recovery mode and add yourself to sudo
<tiny> why wasn't this done at setup?
<faulkes-> it is
<faulkes-> at least I havent encountered a case where it wasn't
<tiny> this box is just installed. And I've added user at setup. And it's not in sudoers.
<tiny> 7.10
<faulkes-> I believe during setup, the there is a specific option to add yourself to sudo
<faulkes-> as I said, boot into recovery mode and add yourself, that would be the easiest fix
<tiny> Is there a way to do this without reboot?
<tiny> how lame ... system is useless
<tiny> reinstall is needed
<faulkes-> I fail to see how doing a simple reboot is such a problem
<tiny> faulkes-: and what do I do after reboot?
<faulkes-> you select recovery mode, which will bring you to a root prompt
<tiny> faulkes-: default grub menu doesn't have selection or does it?
<pwnguin> tiny: if you hit esc
<tiny> ah k
<pwnguin> a grub menu should appear
<tiny> thanks will try
<faulkes-> then add yourself to the admin group
<pwnguin> strange though
<pwnguin> i thought it added the new user to sudoers by default
<tiny> It did at one box at work ... the only difference in install method was that I installed that box over PXE
<tiny> and now I need to check the syntax of sudoers
<faulkes-> you should only need to add your account to the admin group
<faulkes-> cat /etc/group | grep admin
<tiny> install process should have done that :)
<faulkes-> admin:x:<group number>:<username>
<faulkes-> there are possible reasons why it didn't
<Nafallo> man sudoers
<faulkes-> however, getting upset about it won't solve the problem
<tiny> I know ... I miss the good'ol root account
<faulkes-> simply edit /etc/group, add yourself to the admin group, you should be set
<Nafallo> you can still have it
<faulkes-> sudo su
<tiny> faulkes-: k I will, ty
<faulkes-> problem solved.
<Nafallo> man sudo_root
<tiny> sudo is lame and reasons for it are not justified
<faulkes-> that is your opinion
<tiny> yes
<tiny> I don't have an admin group
<tiny> weird eh
<pwnguin> im starting to doubt you installed ubuntu :P
<pwnguin> uname -a
<tiny> one sec
<tiny> please ... I'm not such a noob
<pwnguin> cuz this seems like a hard one to screw up, and ive been trying lately
<faulkes-> the last line of /etc/sudoers should read %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<pwnguin> i managed to get the installer to lock up on the partition manager
<faulkes-> if you don't have an admin group, simply edit /etc/group andcreate one
<pwnguin> or use the tools written for the express purpose of doing this for you
<tiny> faulkes-: you we're talking about /etc/group earlier
<faulkes-> yes, I was
<faulkes-> both need to exist
<faulkes->  /etc/sudoers tells sudo which groups can sudo
<faulkes-> the line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL in /etc/sudoers says anyone in admin group can sudo
<faulkes-> therefore, if you do not have an admin group in /etc/group you must create one and add yourself to it
<tiny> This distro is far from polished .. I was under wrong impression.
<pwnguin> still waiting on that uname
<tiny> stuff like that should be auto set at install
<pwnguin> it is
<pwnguin> i just installed ubuntu server amd64 twice over ssh
<pwnguin> both have an admin group and sudoers
<tiny> pwnguin: I need to walk from one pc to another ... I can't ssh into box because it's in rescue mode
<Nafallo> tiny: no? invoke-rc.d ssh start?
<faulkes->  /sbin/ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 ; /etc/init.d/ssh start
<faulkes-> obviously replacing 1.2.3.4 with the ip address of the server
<tiny> ok ... I've "fixed" stuff. Added a line: username     ALL=(ALL) AL
<tiny> to /etc/sudoers
<tiny> pwnguin: Linux orion 2.6.22-14-server #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:34:23 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
 * faulkes- joys
<faulkes-> fusesmb fun
<faulkes-> and from what I've been able to attend of UDW so far, I've really enjoyed myself
<faulkes-> good week so far, now if only the purple elephants I keep seeing stop trying to feed me twinkies
<pwnguin> is there a  sources.list somewhere that holds the usual suspects? somehow all i got was a cd src line
<faulkes->  you mean fro /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pwnguin> yes
<faulkes-> hmmm
<faulkes-> iirc wasn't there a sources generator dealie listed somewhere on the wiki?
<thebusby> Anyone know how I get g++ with the "-m32" option on Ubuntu Server 64-bit to use the /usr/lib32/stdc++ library instead of /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.3/libstdc++ during compilation? GCC uses the proper 32 bit libraries and everything runs fine, but g++ is dieing on this one library for some reason...
<thebusby> is this the right channel for this type of question? Or should I ask in the developer channel maybe?
<soren> thebusby: Another channel is more likely to give you quick answers.
<soren> thebusby: It's not server specific at all.
<mathiaz> soren: I still have no luck with ubuntu-vm-builder
<mathiaz> soren: It creates a root file that is 124k
<soren> mathiaz: I'll upload a new version before I go to bed.
<soren> mathiaz: And a newer version on Monday, probably. I hope to spend some time cleaning it up over the weekend.
<thebusby> soren: thank you!
<mathiaz> soren: great. Thanks !
<mathiaz> soren: what do you think about bug 193531 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193531 in libvirt "pxe booting not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193531
<nijaba> faulkes-: following up on a few discussions, I've made quite a few edits to the survey.
<soren> mathiaz: Hm... 8139 ought to have the PXE boot rom.
<mathiaz> soren: so how do I set the domain to use the pxe boot rom ?
<soren> libvirt should be doing that for you. Hang on.
<soren> mathiaz: Er.. I actually explicitly remove them.
<soren> We don't have the source, so we can't ship it.
<soren> mathiaz: I'll look into it.
<mathiaz> soren: ok.
<mathiaz> soren: do you think this will be fixed for hardy ?
<soren> mathiaz: I'll know in a few minutes :)
<soren> mathiaz: Can you easily test it?
<mathiaz> soren: how come ?
<mathiaz> soren: what would I need to do ?
<soren> mathiaz: Install the etherboot package, unpack /usr/share/etherboot/rtl8139.pxe.gz as /usr/share/kvm/pxe-rtl8139.bin
<soren> mathiaz: And let me know if it works.
<mathiaz> soren: I can do that.
<ivoks> mathiaz: hi
<ivoks> mathiaz: sqlite is not a build-dep, it's just dep for bacula-director-sqlite, which we could drop, and leave only sqlite3, if it gets into main
<mathiaz> ivoks: right.
<mathiaz> ivoks: we could actually leave it in universe
<mathiaz> soren: I'm not sure if it works.
<ivoks> sqlite?
<mathiaz> soren: I'm having a hard time figuring out the boot sequence
<ivoks> sqlite stayes in universe, and sqlite3 moves to main; if i understand it correctly
<mathiaz> soren: I don't think it works.
<mathiaz> soren: at least creating/defining a domain works
<mathiaz> ivoks: correct.
<ivoks> yay!
<mathiaz> ivoks: so we can leave bacula-*-sqlite in universe
<ivoks> right
<soren> mathiaz: Hm... It might actually be rtl8139.zrom.gz you want to unpack and drop in there.
<mathiaz> ivoks: and move bacula-*-sqlite3 in main
<ivoks> i'll check if sqlite3 could even conflict/replace sqlite
<ivoks> so, if someone had sqlite, he could now upgrade to sqlite3
<ivoks> and drop sqlite version; if that's not possible, i'll just leave sqlite in universe
<mathiaz> soren: ok - it boots from the network
<mathiaz> soren: but can get an ip adress
<mathiaz> soren: s/can/can not/
<soren> mathiaz: Do you see anything on your dhcp server?
<soren> mathiaz: Are you bridging?
<mathiaz> soren: hum - it works actually
<soren> \o/
<mathiaz> soren: if I cancel the pxe boot and ask a second time to boot it works
<mathiaz> soren: it gets an ip adress.
<mathiaz> soren: but not the first time.
<soren> *shrug*
<soren> Do you think it's an important use case? We don't support it right now (as etherboot is in universe)
<mathiaz> soren: well - I'll use it to do automated test install
<mathiaz> soren: it's usefull when you have lot's of vm and want to control where they boot from.
<mathiaz> soren: but I'm not sure it's such a common use case.
<soren> We can add a README.PXEboot and tell people how to make it work.
<mathiaz> soren: yes - I think that's enough.
<soren> Cool. Will do.
<faulkes-> mathiaz: iirc there is a reason for the behaviour you're seeing w/ pxeboot dhcp / reboot
<faulkes-> I don't remember it offhand but I do recall something about it
<faulkes-> i'll let you know once my brain defuddles
<mathiaz> faulkes-: well - I see a question if I wanna boot from the network or not
<mathiaz> faulkes-: but it's strange that the first run doesn't work and subsequent one work
<mathiaz> faulkes-: anyway - it does what I want :)
 * faulkes- nods
<faulkes-> I just remember encountering that kind of behaviour before when I was working in a very pxeboot dependent org
 * faulkes- will have to troll through the 'ol memory melon
<faulkes-> but I have course to attend, that should jar it loose, I'll let you know
#ubuntu-server 2008-02-22
<jarosser> im just curious is ebox going to be with the next release of ubuntu server
<mralphabet> jarosser: I believe so, there has been a lot of work done to get it ready.
<jarosser> cool i played around with their live cd and it does make things easier
<MajorP> hello
<MajorP> ive a question, why should i use ubuntu server insteed of debian? is there any security significate special fetures?
<MajorP> i only know sudo and that is not the best solution, i think so
<MajorP> ive read some docs but no page describle the sec features
<MajorP> would be nice if u can say why u use ubuntu and no other dist
<ScottK> One factor is do you want a steady release schedule and support window versus a release every year or two whenever the stars happen to align.
<MajorP> okey the cycle from debian's new versions is not the best, but they are the fastet in bringing new fixes, on a server i dont need the newest apps, they must be rockstable and do there work for years
<ScottK> My experience is that Ubuntu and Debian are both pretty quick on security fixes.  The two distros do cooperate.
<ScottK> There are some differences in kernel hardening, but I'm not really qualified to discuss.
<ScottK> Ubuntu has apparmor well deployed and SE Linux sort of deployed.  Debian has about the same SE Linux as Ubuntu.
<MajorP> well right, ubuntu based on debian. i'am also not a profi but i love debian, and cant understand why there is such a hype around ubuntu, its the same on server side
<ScottK> For me I need to be more cutting edge than Debian Stable for a variety of reason on server and desktop both and so Ubuntu serves very nicely as a stabilized Unstable.
<MajorP> lol stabelized unstable :P
<MajorP> ok well thats a reason
<faulkes-> well, there is the recent addition of ufw
<faulkes-> which makes managing iptables a trivial task
<MajorP> ok thanks for u're input, i think ure in right, ubuntu is a modern server os
<MajorP> and is out of the box the better choice than debian
<faulkes-> well, I think the overall philosophy with ubuntu is that it should be easy to use
<faulkes-> and that applies to the server edition as well
<MajorP> sorry what is ufw?
<faulkes-> that isn't to say debian isn't easy to use
<ScottK> faulkes-: But if you know what you are doing, Debian is easy to use.
<faulkes-> ubuntu firewall
<faulkes-> ScottK: re: my last comment
<MajorP> mh i lern linux about 1 year and i think debian is easy to use
<ScottK> MajorP: CLI iptables helper for those that need it.
 * ScottK too.
 * faulkes- makes not argument otherwise
<faulkes-> s/not/no
<MajorP> have started with suse and in accord to debian is suse a horror trip
<ScottK> My first mail servers were Debian, but then I needed Postfix 2.2 and Sarge only had 2.1.
 * ScottK used opensuse desktop for a while.
<ScottK> Never again.
<MajorP> ;)
<MajorP> ok on desktop i use ubuntu
<faulkes-> my first mail server was uucp ;)
<ScottK> Postfix still support uucp, so you can have that now if you want it.
<MajorP> cause it's ready to use after installation and very comfortable
<ScottK> That's where ubuntu-server aims to get.  We're getting closer.
<faulkes-> ScottK: yeah but I'm not really going to go digging around for uucp maps
<faulkes-> although I did love bang path addressing ;)
<ScottK> Just saying ...
<MajorP> what is bang path?
<ScottK> You used to have to specify mail routing back before it was all one big happy internet
<MajorP> ahh so long time ago?
<MajorP> well not in years but in it ;)
<faulkes-> yes, in a galaxy far far away
<MajorP> :P
<ScottK> It's essentially a compound address scheme that stores forward and reverse path routing info in the address
<ScottK> It's actually still supported in the RFCs, but seriously deprecated.
 * faulkes- g protocols ScottK
<ScottK> Sort of anyway.
<ScottK> It was deprecated in RFC 821 if that gives you an idea how long ago.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  It's late here.
<faulkes-> aye, although there is still some use of it in areas where telecom infrastructure is not up to snuff
<faulkes-> night ScottK
<MajorP> ok thanks for the explication
<faulkes-> speaking of which, I should probably hit the sack as well, I have to be up early for a meeting in the city
 * faulkes- hates meetings
<MajorP> how long ure doing linux faulkes-?
<MajorP> ok cya ScottK!
<faulkes-> since kernel 0.99p1
<MajorP> ha not bad
<MajorP> when was that?
<faulkes-> 93-94'ish
<MajorP> nice, while i was playing in the sandbox ;P
<lamont> ScottK: uploading 2.5.1-1 to sid, pls poke me to ask for the sync once the alpha gets out and unfreezes us
 * faulkes- is an old old man
<faulkes-> evening lamont
<lamont> evening
<faulkes-> man, I'm really enjoying playing with fusesmb
<MajorP> which dist u would use on a 1gb usb stick?
<MajorP> archlinux or is there smt better out there?
<faulkes-> it has never occured to me to do so
<faulkes-> other than to have usb emergency recovery stick
 * faulkes- enjoys his laptop
<faulkes-> although I need to buy a new laptop soon
<ScottK> lamont: OK.  Or I could just ask.
<ScottK> faulkes-: How old?
<ScottK> Or did we have this conversation already?
<ScottK> And I'm old enough I forgot.
<MajorP> ok :), dont have enough money for a laptop but i have a nokia e61 its a good compromise, i can surf, write mails, tel via voip and also can connect on a server through ssh when i need in emergency
<robc4> faulkes, thanks for answering my question so promptly about ebox on the forums (I am e30power on there)
<faulkes-> np
<faulkes-> glad to have helped
<faulkes-> ScottK: don't remember if we did or not
<faulkes-> 35 in actual years
<faulkes-> well, what I really want is to get a new dell xps fully loaded
<nijaba> good morning
<[miles]> moaning
<kraut> moin
<_ruben> a collegue just a 7.10 server install .. 2x 250GB sata, with s/w raid + lvm .. which had the OS end up with lilo instead of grub .. my own installs (with slightly different partitioning) do have grub
<_ruben> this new install is one big raid1 with lvm on top it
<_ruben> grub cant boot lvm on top of raid?
<henkjan> guided partitioning with lvm does create a separate /boot, not on lvm
<henkjan> so thats what i'm using when im doing it manually
<_ruben> hmm .. i used to have seperate /boot partitions as well .. thought the werent necesary no more .. might have him do a reinstall then ;)
<henkjan> s/w raid + lvm rocks btw :)
<_evert_> hi all
<_ruben> henkjan: yup .. been using it for quite a while .. thought i'd get rid of the various mdX devices tho .. initialy i had md0: /boot; md1: /; md2: lvm; md3: swap
<_ruben> root on lvm isnt a problem these days .. guess /boot remains a bit special
<henkjan> it was just recently i discoverd the +lvm option. At first created way to much mdX devics (for every partition)
<_ruben> hehe
<soren> Does anyone know how to move around extents on a physical volume? I want to shrink a pv, but it won't let me because it (in its infinite wisdom) apparantly alloceted a few of the very last extents on the pv.
<soren> Or if I could just figure out *what* is allocated there, that would also be helpful.
<soren> *headdesk*
<soren> dmsetup table ftw
<_ruben> what's "recommended" method for building 32bit packages on a 64bit host (also taking in account the output of uname, kernel versions, etc)?
<_ruben> i want to create some sort of sandbox on a 64bits host in which to be able to build 32bit stuff .. or is a vm the desired approach?
<nijaba> _ruben: why don't you use PPA?  it should do the cross arch building for you...
<faulkes-> morning
<sergevn> faulkes-: morning
 * _ruben googles for ppa .. seen it mentioned numerous times, no clue what it is ;)
<_ruben> ah, but wouldnt using ppa slow down the whole process, can imagine there's a queue you'd have to wait on
<faulkes-> iirc you can build your own cross compiling environment although I don't think ubuntu has anything out of the box which does that
<faulkes-> and certainly, if you create a 32bit vm, that would make things quite easy
<_ruben> vm will probably be the way to go .. especially on the longer term .. later this year i'll be deploying a vmware esx environment
<_ruben> my current vmware machines have some performance issues disk/cpu wise
<soren> _ruben: Setting up a pbuilder is not very difficult.
<soren> _ruben: There's certainly a howto on the wiki somewhere.
<soren> _ruben: #ubuntu-motu is a goot place to start.
<_ruben> hmm .. hylafax is in ubuntu .. hylafax+ isnt .. there a source tarball/deb/rpm/srpm avail .. no mention on how to build your own .deb .. bah
<_ruben> ok .. lets look at pbuilder
<_ruben> pbuilder looks rather trivial
<_ruben> ccache looks nice as well
<mok1> Grrr. My nismaster can't bind to YP server :-/
<normanm> hi all , I'm using ldap to store user / groups . Now i want to allow all users ( ldap ) in a specific group ( ldap ) to execude all commands via sudo . so i added the %group config stuff to suoders file. But sudo just keep telling me that the user was not found in sudoers file. if i add the username directly it works. Any ideA ?
<mok1> normanm: look in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<zul> morning
<mok1> morning, zul
<normanm> mok1, there is allready: sudoers: file ldap
<mok1> normanm: what if you move file behind ldap?
<normanm> mok1, same
<normanm> maurer is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mok1> normanm: id maurer?
<normanm> mok1, its works via ssh and login
<normanm> root@dmz-pf:~# id maurer
<normanm> uid=10000(maurer) gid=20000(staff) groups=20000(staff),20002(website),20003(fwadmin)
<mok1> normanm: ... and you have %staff in sudoers I guess
<normanm> mok1, yes:
<normanm> %staff  ALL=(ALL)       ALL
<mok1> normanm: weird. That gid number is awfully high though. Perhaps there is some convention for that?
<mok1>  For example, if uid < 1000, lots of things dont work right
<mok1> (for users)
<normanm> mok1, you are right...!
<normanm> it works with 2000
<mok1> normanm: heh! It'd be nice to know where that is documented...
<normanm> mok1 true.. I not found any docs telling so
<ScottK> faulkes-: You are a youngster, BTW.
<sommer> morning all
<kgoetz> hey :)
<nijaba> morning sommer
<nijaba> faulkes-, sommer: limesurvey bug just fixed.  Will open testing soon
<sommer> cool :)
<coNP[uni]> Hey everyone!
<coNP[uni]> What should I make to start iscsi before mounts?
<coNP[uni]> (Ubuntu Gutsy)
<kgoetz> er, whats your question?
<coNP[uni]> I want to mount a filesystem from an ISCSI disk
<coNP[uni]> But it seems that fstab entries are mounted _before_ open-ISCSI service is started
<mathiaz> coNP[uni]: that may be a bug in open-iscsi then.
<kgoetz> most likely yes.
 * coNP[uni] tries something else first
<mathiaz> coNP[uni]: when is open-scsi started ?
<kgoetz> isnt iscsi done in kernel? filesystems need to be mounted to load most modules
<mathiaz> kgoetz: the iscsi module should be in the initrd
<kgoetz> mathiaz: i'd more or less agree.
<coNP[uni]> Actually we also need to start the ISCSI service
<coNP[uni]> So that /dev/sd? becomes available
<clusty> is there a mod_gzip apache module package?
<clusty> can't seem to find it
<zul> libapache-mod-gzip or something
<coNP[uni]> are you sure an external module is needed?
<clusty> quite sure
<clusty> at least for suse i needed one
<clusty> i better just try :D
<clusty> there is nothing in mods-available
<clusty> there is a mod_deflate
<clusty> think that replaces it
<AnRkey> how can i get my intell dp35dp board to work with raid 5 and Ubuntu server?
<mathiaz> dantalizing: are you working on the monthly report ?
<dantalizing> mathiaz: i am
<mathiaz> dantalizing: great. Thanks for doing this work.,
<dantalizing> my tiny tiny contribution
<mathiaz> dantalizing: As you may have noticed I've brought up the question of status reporting during last meeting.
<mathiaz> dantalizing: I'd like to stream line the process of reporting so that everything is integrated nicely.
<dantalizing> i did see that in the minutes, i missed most of the last meeting due to my  own meetings
<mathiaz> dantalizing: np.
<mathiaz> dantalizing: so - the idea is to ask members to update a wiki page with status on their work done during last week
<mathiaz> dantalizing: could we use the ReportingPage to do that ?
<dantalizing> yeah, that'll be better than trying to cull what is going on from IRC and minutes
<dantalizing> definitely
<mathiaz> dantalizing: I've looked over the MonthlyReports.
<mathiaz> dantalizing: the mobile team does a report using section per week.
<mathiaz> dantalizing: I think that's a bit too precise.
<mathiaz> dantalizing: so I thought about having a section for each week on ReportingPage
<mathiaz> dantalizing: and then when we prepare the monthly report we just collapse the section into one and merge activities reports
<dantalizing> mathiaz: ok
<mathiaz> dantalizing: so that the monthly report is a summary of the weekly reports.
<dantalizing> mathiaz: ok
<mathiaz> dantalizing: so the workflow would be to copy MonthlyReports to Archive/Month
<mathiaz> dantalizing: do the editing in Archive/Month
<mathiaz> dantalizing: and copy Archive/Month in the MonthlyReport
<mathiaz> dantalizing: does this work for you ?
<dantalizing> mathiaz: sounds good
<dantalizing> mathiaz: you own it, so its up to you.. i'm just helping out...
<mathiaz> dantalizing: great !
<mathiaz> dantalizing: I'll document the process.
<dantalizing> i can do this, np
<mathiaz> dantalizing: well - you do the real work...
<mathiaz> dantalizing: so you know what's needed and how to improve the process
<dantalizing> mathiaz: so each section of the roadmap will have an update, theoretically, correct?
<mathiaz> dantalizing: yes
<mathiaz> dantalizing: I'll keep the ReportingPage up to date
<mathiaz> dantalizing: with a list of sections where status reporting is needed
<mathiaz> dantalizing: and before each meeting I'll send an email asking developers to update the section.
<dantalizing> mathiaz: so we'll have to add a section for things like the mentoring program... an 'other' or 'miscellaneous' to catch stuff outside the roadmap
<mathiaz> dantalizing: correct.
<dantalizing> mathiaz: ok, np
<electrolite> hello all
<electrolite> anyone know if the apache2.2.4-3build1 ubuntu .deb pkg has an issue with mod_ldap? As soon as I enable the authnz_ldap.load mods-enabled, apache flakes with this error "[Fri Feb 22 14:07:45 2008] [error] Module mod_ldap missing. Mod_ldap (aka. util_ldap) must be loaded in order for mod_auth_ldap to function properly". I think it be that the aforementioned ubuntu deb pkg wasn't compiled with mod_ldap parameter enabled? Any ideas?
<sommer> electrolite: do you have libapache-mod-ldap installed?
<sommer> and enabled
<electrolite> let me check real quick...
<mathiaz> electrolite: make sure it's enabled.
<mathiaz> electrolite: libapache-mod-ldap is not what you want
<mathiaz> sommer: it's for apache 1.3
<mathiaz> sommer: for apache2, you'd have to look for libapache2-mod-ldap
<sommer> mathiaz: ah, seemed the most likely from apt-cache search apache | grep ldap
<mathiaz> sommer: but that doesn't exist because the ldap module is part of apache2 IIRC
<sommer> mathiaz: gotcah
<mathiaz> sommer: right. libapache == 1.3 - libapache2 == 2.2
<electrolite> yep, it is for 1.3.....
<electrolite> I think that mod_ldap is a compile switch that wasn't set on the precompiled binary pkg from the ubuntu repository for the apache2.2.4-3build1 pkg
<electrolite> I'm trying to see if there's something I've overlooked before I'm forced to download the source for apache and compile it myself
<mathiaz> electrolite: which swith are you talking about ?
<mathiaz> electrolite: --with-ldap=yes is used to configure apache2
<electrolite> Yep...I don't think that is enabled in the the .deb in the ubuntu repository. I'm trying to load authnz_ldap.load and it's dependent on mod_ldap
<electrolite> I think that they (ubuntu apache2.2.4-3build1 developers-pkg makers) didn't include --with-ldap=yes
<electrolite> I'm running ubuntu 2.6.22-14-server
<mathiaz> electrolite: did you enable the ldap module ?
<mathiaz> electrolite: there is a ldap.load in /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<electrolite> yep...let me confirm it's enabled
<mathiaz> electrolite: is there a symlink /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ldap.load ?
<electrolite> there is now. excuse me while I go bury my head in the sand.
<electrolite> Thank you Mathiaz....apparently, I missed the ldap.load sym link.
<electrolite> apache is loading now.
<electrolite> my conf file's wrong...but that's ok...I'll fix that now. Thanks
<achandrashekar> Hi posted up on a ldap issue causing my system not to boot. Hangs on klog. It appears to be posted up on bug reports. Can someone help out?
<mathiaz> sommer: what do you think about the ServerGuy wiki page ?
<mathiaz> sommer: s/Guy/Gui/
<sommer> mathiaz: I think it's okay, still pretty rough
<mathiaz> sommer: I think it's ok. I've just quickly read it and it's good.
<mathiaz> sommer: I think we can remove it from the Roadmap or may be ask for a review ?
<sommer> mathiaz: no I think it covers what we were looking for... I've actually been meaning to remove that :-)
<mathiaz> sommer: ok - I'll remove it.
<sommer> cool thanks
<mathiaz> sommer: could you add a section about in the ReportingPage ?
<sommer> sure
<mathiaz> sommer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/ReportingPage
<mathiaz> dantalizing: I've reorganized the ReportingPage a little bit.
<mathiaz> dantalizing: I've moved all the archived report directly under ReportingPage/
<mathiaz> dantalizing: I've also update the ReportingPage for the month of March and start asking people to update the wiki page with what they're doing.
<mathiaz> dantalizing: so the content of the page is about the month of March
<mathiaz> dantalizing: for the month of February, you still have to go through the meeting minutes I've sent.
<sommer> mathiaz: report updated
<mathiaz> sommer: awesome - Thanks ! :)
<sommer> welcome
<dantalizing> mathiaz: ok, i'll the report updated soon
<mindframe-> is there anything in ubuntu that would affect firefox sending dns requests through a socks5 proxy?
<mindframe-> no matter how i configure firefox or foxyproxy dns requests are still done on the client side
#ubuntu-server 2008-02-23
<kraut> evining
<faulkes-> evening
<pwnguin> so is there some magic i need to get myrinet working?
<nijaba> hey faulkes- :)
<nijaba> just replied to your email
<nijaba> I have setup an lp project for the survey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/server-survey/
<nijaba> faulkes-: some good info for you on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<faulkes-> nijaba: thanks
<peanutb> hello
<peanutb> My apache2 install is dyeing every half hour for an unknown reason
<peanutb> the error.log shows no reason it would crash
<peanutb> what is the next step in trying to figure out the problem
<faulkes-> peanutb: consider using strace
<faulkes-> or check /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages
<faulkes-> for any unusual messages
<Kamping_Kaiser> peanutb, turn up apaches loggin
<achandrashekar> Hello, I have been on off and on, and am working in ubuntu 7.10 ltsp 5 (edubuntu). I have been fighting a ldap installation which uses libnss that causes a system lock up on boot when it hits the klog daemon.Has someone else run into this? And what can be done??
<achandrashekar>  I tried to get on in the morning with no responses
<achandrashekar>  thanks in advance.
<nijaba> morning
<faulkes-> morning
<mookid> hello friends
<mookid> :)
<jjess1> hello9 mookid
<mookid> if I
<mookid> woops :]
<mookid> if I
<mookid> eeepc keyboard :D
<mookid> if i'm trying to learn to use server properly - is it wise to avoid gnome/kde and stick to command line?
<mookid> what are everyone's thoughts on that?
<mookid> I
<mookid> I'm learning it to go into web dev if that makes any difference
<faulkes-> mookid: yes, learning how to do things via the cli will be immensely useful to you
<faulkes-> I wouldn't say avoid gnome/kde, they do provide useful apps and such, but if you are planning to run a server (or many servers), understanding the command line is vital
<mookid> ok I think i'll stick to the cli for now then - just wanted to check i wasnt cutting off my nose to spite my face =)
<ScottK> Fundamentally while GUI apps can make things easier to do, they make it harder to understand your system.  If you want to administer servers, you really want to understand your system.
<mookid> yeah that
<mookid> that's one of the things i hate about MCSE
<mookid> is there a way i can see which of the optional packages were added on the install?
<mookid> i.e. DNS , LAMP stack etc..
<AstralSin> anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu server over the network instead of via cd?
<mookid> I would've thought so
<AstralSin> hmmmm surely this server has a PXE nic
<AstralSin> im having strange problems, i'm hoping a network install will fix it, i've tried burning 2 cds with 2 different isos where the md5sum checks out on everything, but i keep getting an error about corrupt packages
<AstralSin> oh, found the network install instructions, btw
<peanutb> it looks like from syslog that somoene is makeing an abnormally large number of connects to my ftp server
<peanutb> oh doh thats my checkiing if online service
<c1|freaky> is there a tool which reads a file and after it has read it deletes the content?
<AstralSin> what do you mean? what type of file?
<AstralSin> just a text file?
<c1|freaky> yea.
<AstralSin> cat file; rm file; touch file
<c1|freaky> ok, thx
<AstralSin> that'll read the file contents out to screen, remove it, create an empty file in its place
<AstralSin> if you want the file gone completely, remove the touch file part
<peanutb> im not finding anything in /var/log/messages
<peanutb> and /var/log/syslog doest go back far enough
<peanutb> gah... i posted that last night
<peanutb> ok... Apahce is randomly crashing on me
<peanutb> adn i cant find the cause
<peanutb> as far as i know, nothing has changed
<c1|freaky> ok
<c1|freaky> what i want to do is monitor a directory recursively of file changes, creation etc. using inotify and post it to an IRC channel
<faulkes-> peanutb: use strace
<faulkes-> it will output a whole bunch of stuff you probably won't understand but when it dies, it'll pretty much give other people the information to tell you why
<peanutb> ok
<faulkes-> i.e. strace -f -o mystracelog.txt -p <primary id of apache>
<faulkes-> primary pid that is
<peanutb> k
<faulkes-> if you do a "ps -ef
<faulkes-> err, "ps -ef | grep apache" you will see all apache and all it's children
<faulkes-> the primary pid will be the one who's owner is root
<peanutb> i got it from a top
<faulkes-> the others will be www-data
<faulkes-> ok
<peanutb> running it right now
 * peanutb waits for the apache died email which will show up in an hour or so
<mookid> #
<mookid> ####################################
<mookid> appologies
<peanutb> ok it crashed
<peanutb> lets look at this log
<peanutb> http://pastebin.ca/915249
<peanutb> faulkes-: if you are still around ^^
<faulkes-> sec
<faulkes-> err, I thought you said this was apache?
<faulkes-> root@srv:/etc/lighttpd#
<faulkes-> however, the last line of that file
<peanutb> i ran it from /etc/lighttpd
<peanutb> it is apache
<peanutb> (I was going to get it up in the mean time but didnt get it working)
<peanutb> yeah the last line is curious
<faulkes-> 5679  +++ killed by SIGKILL +++
<peanutb> could it be a cron job?
<faulkes-> which makes me think something is automatically killing your httpd process
<peanutb> because i know i didnt send it a kil signal
<peanutb> yeah
<peanutb> so what would do such?
 * faulkes- shakes his magic 8 ball
<peanutb> mmm
<faulkes-> I would first start by checking /etc/cron.d/ and /etc/cron.hourly
<faulkes-> as well doing a crontab -u root -l and a crontab -u www-data -l
<faulkes-> that would be the first step in trying to eliminate if it is something the system is running
<peanutb> i just deleted a few weird php ones in there
<peanutb> just now
<peanutb> though nothing had really changed
<peanutb> we shall see if that had anything to do with it
<AstralSin> i think the latest ubuntu server iso is borked, it kept telling me there were corrupt packages but i used an older iso for an install and it worked fine
<z5000man> I'm having issues right now with Ubuntu Server 7.10
<z5000man> I'm trying to installed ISPConfig, but I haven't even made it through the pre-requisites.
<z5000man> Issues with bind, telnet, and I'm pretty sure it has something to do with /etc/network/interfaces
<z5000man> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
<faulkes-> could you perhaps better describe said "issues"
<z5000man> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10p4 step 12, bind won't stop.  RDNC connect error.
<faulkes-> that url gives a permission denied message
<z5000man>  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p4, sorry forgot the underscore
<faulkes-> at what point in that tutorial, in the dns section, does your error message occur?
<z5000man> right after I try to stop bind
<z5000man> rdnc connect error
<z5000man> I think my problems lie in my LocalHost and DNS, but i wouldn't know what to check for
<faulkes-> iirc rndc is a control facility for named and options for it are setup in named.conf
<c1|freaky> is there a tool which can tell me how a directory changed since the last execution of the program? inotify/iwatch etc. report in realtime or run as daemons
<c1|freaky> i dont want that i need
<faulkes-> z5000: man rndc & man rndc.conf
<faulkes-> you might also want to check that iptables is allowing connections to port 53 to localhost
<faulkes-> c1: I am not aware of any such tool unless you were to write one yourself
<c1|freaky> how can i remove a mailman mailinglist?
<faulkes-> sudo aptitude remove mailmain
<faulkes-> err
<faulkes-> sudo aptitude remove mailman
<c1|freaky> heh, just a mailinglist not the package
#ubuntu-server 2008-02-24
<nijaba> c1|freaky:
<nijaba> did you get your answer?
<nijaba> c1|freaky: cd
<nijaba> err
<nijaba> c1|freaky: anyway, just use the command rmlist
<faulkes-> evening nijaba
<nijaba> hey faulkes-, how are you doing?
<faulkes-> busy busy
<faulkes-> working on forum stats stuff
<faulkes-> course, then I need to work on learning more about bzr
<faulkes-> oh, I read the privacy statement issue you raised
<nijaba> faulkes-: regarding your wondering on how to push your changes, the key is to know that with bazaar, you push them registering a new branch
<faulkes-> I'm looking into that, I believe I have a template
<nijaba> faulkes-: cool
<faulkes-> nijaba: nods, that's where I thought I went wrong
<faulkes-> but I've been doing house cleaning all day, making sure LP is setup all proper like
<faulkes-> signing code of conduct, all that jazz
<nijaba> faulkes-: to register a new branch, goto the project page and click on "register new branch"
<faulkes-> yeah, I saw that
<faulkes-> I didn't do it because of my unfamiliarity with it and I didn't want to cause you more headaches than you might already have had
<nijaba> yes, right, these are pre-requisite
<nijaba> faulkes-: I am quite new to it to, so am too happy to be able to help ;)
<faulkes-> nijaba: although I noticed you're based in paris
<faulkes-> I miss paris
<nijaba> faulkes-: quite right
<nijaba> you lived in Paris?
 * faulkes- nods
<faulkes-> for a couple months doing a job
<nijaba> when?
<faulkes-> hmmm, 1999/2000 area
<faulkes-> also surprised a now ex-gf one weekend by flying her there for breakfast
<nijaba> school?
<nijaba> wow
<faulkes-> eh? no IT work, network integration
<nijaba> what do you do for a living?  consulting?
<nijaba> faulkes-: regarding the privacy statement, I think we can promise that
<faulkes-> for the last two years or so I've been senior architect / director of operations at a web 2.0 startup
<nijaba> - won't use collected nominal data for other purpose than refining the survey
<faulkes-> social networking type stuff
<nijaba> - won't resell
<faulkes-> prior to that, I was a consultant
<nijaba> - give right to modify / remove nominal info
 * faulkes- nods
<nijaba> web 2.0 startup...  cool. succesfull at it?
<faulkes-> they ran out of funding
<faulkes-> it happens
<faulkes-> I still do work for them but I've moved back into consulting to keep the cash coming in
<nijaba> right... that's understandable
<nijaba> doing mostly linux gig?
<nijaba> btw, have you considered visiting prague for UDS?
<faulkes-> nijaba: yeah, mostly linux stuff although some cisco thrown in for good measure
<nijaba> long time I have not touche a cisco
<faulkes-> as for UDS, it's unlikely I would be able to attend, I have some travel commitments
<faulkes-> although I want to go to prague ;)
<nijaba> too bad
<z5000man> faulkes, do you sleep?
<z5000man> You were here when I asked questions 14 hrs ago.
<faulkes-> yes, I sleep, just at odd hours and usually not for long periods of time
<faulkes-> I also had server maintenance to do tonight
<z5000man> Oh....
<z5000man> Good man.
<faulkes-> money is money and I'm not cheap ;)
<z5000man> Uh oh.... did it already cost me money just to make those comments?
 * z5000man ducks in cover
<faulkes-> heh, no
<rhineheart_m> hello! I have this problem.. I can't make my box sends and receives email...
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, what error do you get?
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: This is the first error I got:  Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using example.com  for ServerName
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, that looks like an apache error. whats your mail server?
<rhineheart_m> m using Postfix Mail Server
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: Postfix version 2.4.5
<Kamping_Kaiser> to fix your hostname you'll need to look at /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname . for the mailserver, you'll probably also want /etc/mailname
<rhineheart_m> I got them correct
<rhineheart_m> the one that handles my DNS is zoneedit..
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: do I need to configure something in the server to point it back to zoneedit.com?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, i doubt it
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: what do you mean of saying such?
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: I have bind9 running.. do I have something to change there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, i doubt you need to point anything to zoneedit. either your dns is not correct locally, or you dont have your hosts/hostname correctly setup
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: how to do it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, do what?
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: what needs to be configured locally correct the problem and points the DNS server to zoneedit?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, i dont understand what your asking
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: okay.. what should I point to zonedit? and what file should I modify?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, i dont know how zone edit works, so no idea how to use it. have you tried running `hostname` `hostname -a` `hostname -d` ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> (and checking they give the correct output)
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: what's the command?
<rhineheart_m> what DNS can you recommend? My domain has been registered at godaddy.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, these three commands: `hostname` `hostname -a` `hostname -d
 * Kamping_Kaiser isnt convinced you know how dns works
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: do you have a website hosted in your own web server?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, yes, but not my own mail
<Kamping_Kaiser> (not public mail anyway)
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: when I type hostname this is the output: tickel.com
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: hostname -a >>>> tickel.com  ip6-loopback  tickel.com  ip6-localhost
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: hostname -d >>>> com
<Kamping_Kaiser> what about `hostname -d` ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> -d should be your domain name, -a should be all aliases for the system, hostname alone should be just the systems name
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: do you mean..something's wrong the way I configure it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, yes
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: okay.. so how could I correct the problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, can you pastebin your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and /etc/mailname files please
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: how to read the files? using cat?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, that would work. cat/nano/other text editor
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: have you seen it?
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: that's for the /etc/hosts
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, yeah, i got it
<Kamping_Kaiser> i need the other two as well
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: okay..
<Kamping_Kaiser> although you could paste them directly if you want
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: got its?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: okay.. so what's the issue there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, i'm still looking
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, try the one i PMd you
<Kamping_Kaiser> for the channel: hes not got his /etc/hosts configured correctly
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: okay..I changed it already. what's next?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, you reload apache/postfix and see if they stop complaining
<Kamping_Kaiser> might have to restart even
<Kamping_Kaiser> (the services, not the server)
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, yes.
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: please check it out..
<rhineheart_m> For the channel...we I still can't have it to work.. but we're trying to modify some codes yet..
<Kamping_Kaiser> i need to head off to sleep soon. (read effectively now). can someone help rhineheart_m out? he should be almost there
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser: He has been doing his best and should be thanked.. Thanks for the efforts you've done. I appreciated it!
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, good luck :) i'll read up and see if anyone could help out when i wake up
<Kamping_Kaiser> remember, you may have to wait around a bit for someone to come along :)
<rhineheart_m> GCLERIC:  are you good in this issue?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m:  I'm sorry.  What issue?
<rhineheart_m> okay..Kamping_Kaiser has been trying to help me..but we can't get it to work still..
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: what issue are you having?
<rhineheart_m> I sent you the bin already..
<rhineheart_m> have you seen the codes?
<gcleric> yes...
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: okay..can you do something on it?
<gcleric> maybe.  What does your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default look like?
<gcleric> does it have ServerName cpacsn.info ?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: how to check it?
<gcleric> nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<gcleric> it should be listed under <VirtualHost>
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: have you seen it?
<gcleric> I see what you are posting but ServerName foo.some.domain.foo should be added just under the ServerAdmin
<gcleric> one you add your domain name to that try restarting apache2
<rhineheart_m> to the channel>>>we're almost there to correct the problem..
<gcleric> what error are you getting now?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: I just restarted the apache2.. I GOT NO ERROR anymore..
<gcleric> sweet!
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: thanks! Let me see if I could send email already..
<gcleric> no worries...glad I could help.
<rhineheart_m> To the channel....I think the issue of DNS has been fixed already.. thanks for the help of Kamping_Kaiser and gcleric!
<gcleric> on a side note.  If you plan on doing any .htaccess you need to change the 000-default again.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: my Domain is registered at godaddy.com. MY DNS has been handled by zoneedit.com.. What else I need to set-up in order for my DNS locally can communicate with the DNS in the zoneedit.com?
<gcleric> what are you using for your local servers DNS?  Your DNS servers are listed in the /etc/resolv.conf
<rhineheart_m> to the channel...we're now trying to point local DNS records to my nameservers at zoneedit.com....(with gcleric)
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: are the two nameservers at the bottom who's are those?  Are those zoneedit?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: are running a DNS server locally on that server?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: also the second from the top what is that?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: Nope.. they're of our ISP
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: second from the top is the IP of the router
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: I would consider putting a #, or remarking out, the first two DNS servers. Just leaving the ones for your ISP.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: how about in the zoneedit?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: did zoneedit provide you with DNS servers IPs?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: I will check it in my account with them.. I am accessing it right now
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: I would add those to you /etc/resolv.conf.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: where to add those two? how about the 2 ones already there?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: create entries...  nameserver thipaddress for each of the zoneedit DNS servers.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: then consider remarking the other two out.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: remarking is always better than deleting. =)
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: Like the one I pasted already?
<gcleric> yup..
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: what's the next command?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: how to check if its already working?
<gcleric> try accessing your site via a browser.
<gcleric> I seem to be able to access you site
<gcleric> check your /var/log/apache2/access.log and /var/log/apache2/error.log for any issues.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: mtr to your domain name completes now.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: what's mtr?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: it's a commandline app that combines traceroute and ping.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: I tried mtr...its a great tool! thanks
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: I guess windows doesn't have it...
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: yes it does.  It's on sourceforge...it's called WinMTR.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: before making the DNS change to the zoneedit DNS server my mtr's to your domain did not complete.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: actually I made some changes with my firewall...try it now...see if you can still mtr my site...
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: yup...
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: still able to access it.
<rhineheart_m> really?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: right now?
<gcleric> yup...
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: take a look at your /var/log/apache2/access.log
<gcleric> yup...that's me...
<rhineheart_m> okay... try to mtr again my site..
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: just for curiosity sake..let see if you can still mtr it..
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: mtr now fails one hop before your server.  I'm guessing at your firewall
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: would you like me to scan your server/firewall for any issues?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: okay.. could you recommend it that way? it's more secure right? at least you could still browse..
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: blocking ICMP is a good idea.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: everything looks good. =)
<rhineheart_m>  to the channel: well, gcleric has been helping me...cheers!
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: let me check now if I could already send and receive mails..
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: I'm able to telent to port 25 on your server. So you should me able to receive email.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: have you tailored your postfix config to block smtp relaying?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: Thanks for testing.. I intentionally open it for mails..
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: nope.. what's the advantages for that? and how to do it?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: advantages: keeping your site from being black listed.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: I sent an email to my squirrelmail.. and I got this error..
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: okay.. so how to block smtp relaying?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: edit your /etc/postfix/main.cf
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: take a look at http://www.postfix.org/basic.html
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: okay m on it already...what's the next?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: also look at http://www.postfix.org/SMTPD_ACCESS_README.html
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: postfix is big topic and is worth reading a little before you jump in and make changes.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: how are you going to use your mail server?  Are user only going to be sending and receiving email from your internal network?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: nope...for external as well...I want them to receive and send mails to from and to other domains like yahoo.com and hotmail.com
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: sorry,  I meant how are they going to be connecting from a cliet stand point.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: are the users only going to be connecting their email clients from inside your network?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: okay...I want them to connect to their mail box wherever they are....not just using the internal network
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: Ok...here a better howto...http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_antispam
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: before making any changes to the files involved with postfix make backup copies BEFORE changing them
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: i.e.  cp /etc/postfix/main.cf  /etc/postfix/main.bak
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: take a look at your /etc/postfix/main.cf  and the myhostname =  entry
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: how to change back to the original setttings if failed?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: cp /etc/postfix/main.bak /etc/postfix/main.cf
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: again make a backup before changing.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: thanks for the advice.. DONE.
<gcleric> =)
<rhineheart_m> to the channel: gcleric has really helped me a lot..
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: no worries .=)
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: what does the file /etc/mailname look like?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: is something wrong with those entries?
<RindTailedFox> in a network where some clients are linux and some windows, server is linux, what are the ways by which i can restrict any pc to boot or login unless its authenticated from the server. and the uptime for each pc or login/logof time is recored too. in such a way that i can count for how much time the pc was loged in and used for the whole month. 2. no other computer can access internet that is not in the server list?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: change that/etc/mailname too...backup first.
<gcleric> RindTailedFox: are you talking about Samba?
<RindTailedFox> nop. i dont know whats samba
<gcleric> RindTailedFox: how are the windows clients authenticating to the server?
<RindTailedFox> thats what i wana set up
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: again make a backup before change the setting  mynetworks = to reflect the IP of the server.  This should ne the ip that it is using behind yor firewall
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: what do you mean?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: also take a look at your /var/log/mail.log file
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: mynetworks = is a setting in your /etc/postfix/main.cf
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: it's only listing localhost
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: take a look at http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/postmaster/550-bl21.html
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: basically yahoo is saying that it will not talk to your server becasue it is a dynamic or residential IP.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: but its a static IP..
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: "If you think that your IP address has been listed in error, you or your email administrator should contact Spamhaus. Once your IP is de-listed by Spamhaus, Yahoo! Mail will automatically unblock your IP within 48 hours."
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: are you suggesting that my networks  should be localhost? e.g. my networks = localhost
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: no,  it should also contain your internal subnet i.e. 10.1.10.0/24 or whatever the subnet is that the server sits on.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: something like....
<gcleric> mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 172.16.1.16/32, 172.16.2.11/32
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: but back to your yahoo issue.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: what does it mean? like this? 192.168.1.0/32?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: /32 would only be one host.  If you have a subnet of 255.255.255.0 you should make it /24
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: but back to your yahoo issue.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: you need to contact Spamhaus and have them delist your IP.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: thanks. I appreciate it.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: no worries.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: back to mynetworks:   I will use 192.168.1.0/24 since my subnet is 255.255.255.0. correct?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: yes..
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: I have to jump off pretty soon.  Our Ubuntu LoCo is going to be building a Ubuntu network this morning for a local homeless shelter.
<gcleric> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Endorphin_Power_Company_Ubuntu_Install_and_Support
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: how about in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: I'll be happy to jump back on later this evening to help you some more.
<RindTailedFox>  whats the most easy and featureful ldap ?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m:  /etc/network/interfaces only edit that if you are going to be changing your servers IP and Subnet info.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: is there another file that i need to edit to control the network of 192.168.1.0/24?
<gcleric>  RindTailedFox: Take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640760
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: no. not for postfix.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: why?
<RindTailedFox> gcleric ok
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: just asking...are you from where?
<gcleric>  RindTailedFox: no worries.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: Albuquerque, NM USA
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrammatonCleric
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: why is it that the emails I sent from the box tool a little while to arrive at yahoo.com?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: how long is a little while?
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: about an hour
<faulkes-> yahoo does it's own filtering and in fact may delay your message if it meets a certain threshold
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: take a look at your mail.log look for the message in question.
<faulkes-> that threshold is based upon several factors, such as SPF records, Domain Keys record, your hosts history of mail traffic and spam ratings
<faulkes-> usually they temporarily defer messages which don't meet the above qualifications
<faulkes-> and it does log the reason, including a url for an explanation
<faulkes-> at least in every instance I've had to deal with yahoo mail issues
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: also to add what faultes- said your IP being listed by Spamhaus didn't help.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: okay.. I've seen you wiki... that's  great!
<faulkes-> yes, an ip in spamhaus would certainly cause issues
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: not to toot my own horn...I just got Offical Ubuntu Membership on Thursday... =)
<gcleric> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: That's great! Congratulations...
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: thanks. =)
<faulkes-> gcleric: congrats
<gcleric> faulkes-: thanks. =)
<faulkes-> I'll be doing that process shortly myself
<gcleric> faulkes-: have a summary statement to paste in ready.  They like that.. =)
<gcleric> faulkes-: and be ready to answer questions.
<faulkes-> already have one and adding to it consistently, along with people to support it
<gcleric> faulkes-: even better.  I should ne in attendance at the next meeting.
<gcleric> faulkes-: Oh they are working on having regional approval boards.
<faulkes-> I'm not overly concerned with the process, however they manage it
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: I can't anymore send a mail from squirrelmail
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: what does you postfix main.cf look like now...
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: are there any errors in the mail.log?
<faulkes-> I will apply based upon my contributions/support from other members, etc. and I'll accept whatever decision they make, it wouldn't stop me contributing if they said "come back in 3 months" or some such
<gcleric> faulkes-: it took several Community Council meetings before they got to my application so be patient.
<faulkes-> I'm an old man, I've learned to be patient ;)
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: you need to have 127.0.0.0/8 in the mynetworks in addition to your local subnet info.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric:  just like it?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: i'd list it before the local subnet.
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: then /etc/ini.d/postfix restart
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: /etc/init.d/postfix restart?
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: Oh, about yahoo yes I use pidgin drop me an email at th3.grammaton.cleric@gmail.com and I'll send you my yahoo and gmail ids
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: yes sorry for the type-o
<rhineheart_m> gcleric:  np. :)
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: are you in a place where I can jump off?  Can we pick this up later?  I need to get ready for our Ubuntu install.
<rhineheart_m> gcleric: okay... thanks..
<gcleric> rhineheart_m: no worries.  Again drop me an email at th3.grammaton.cleric@gmail.com and I'll send you my yahoo and gmail ids
<gcleric> well got to jump into the shower and load up the car.  For anyone interested Ubuntu NM LoCo Team is building an Ubuntu based network today for a local homeless shelter.  Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Endorphin_Power_Company_Ubuntu_Install_and_Support for details.
<gcleric> c'ya...
<AnRkey> when I try and run a command with sudo I get  "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 25 01:07:45 2008"
<AnRkey> what can I do to fix this?
<AnRkey> it's a bit of a catch 22 as I can't change the time either, need sudo for that too
<AnRkey> ahhh, ok never mind, I rebooted the box via ssh
<AnRkey> all fine now
<faulkes-> install the ntp package to make sure your machine stays sync'd to an ntp server
 * faulkes- grumbles at perl DBI
<mookid> What should I be looking for if I want to learn about build an SMTP server? =)
<mok0_> mookid: install a box with ubuntu server edition and install an smtp server on it
<mok0_> mookid: sendmail/postfix/exim ... plenty to choose from
<Nafallo> mookid: ehrm. reinventing the well are we? :-)
<lamont> mok0_: you actually suggested sendmail???
<mok0_> lamont: yep
<lamont> mookid: the server CD has postfix on it, iirc.  might have exim4 as welll
<lamont> mok0_: there's a reason that sendmail is in universe...
<lamont> well, several reasons.
<mok0_> lamont: a matter of taste
<lamont> not the least being the security team promise to veto it if anyone does an MIR...
<mok0_> lamont: MIR?
<ScottK> Main Inclusion Report
<lamont> mookid: most of the ubuntu-server docs focus around using postfix.  exim4 is also quite popular
<lamont> mok0_: that's a required step for migrating something from universe to main.
<ScottK> Postfix is the standard for Ubuntu and Exim is standard for Debian (our upstream).
 * mok0_ has been using sendmail the last 15 years and is a happy camper
<lamont> which means that if you don't have an SMTP server on the machine and install something that requires it, you're likely to wind up with exim4
<lamont> I was using sendmail until I accidentally switched production over to postfix in 1997 and no one noticed for 2 weeks.
<lamont> fortunately, when sendmail died, there wasn't any mail in the queue
<mookid> lol?
<mookid> :P
<mok0_> lamont: you mean no one received email in two weeks ;-)
<mookid> postfix it is then
<mookid> :D
<lamont> mok0_: no
<lamont> sendmail was listening on one IP, postfix on INADDR_ANY
<lamont> when sendmail died, postfix just picked up the load
<lamont> seamless and totally accidental conversion
<Nafallo> lamont: nice :-)
<lamont> and that was with non-public alpha postfix
<Nafallo> now we just need SQL-backend storage ;-)
<lamont> Nafallo: why?
<lamont> sounds like a LDA thing
<Nafallo> cause it would be fun :-)
<Nafallo> should be pretty fast as well I imagine
<lamont> heh. you propose it... I haven't seen a good beating in quite some time.. :-)
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> not without proof-of-concept code and benchmarks I will not :-)
<mok0_> Nafallo: isn't that what dbmail is for?
<Nafallo> looks like it :-)
 * Nafallo looks up documentation
<mookid> can i setup DNS, SSH, FTP, and SMTP on the same box?
<Nafallo> yes
<Nafallo> there are no limits in what you can do really
<mookid> ok - I just wanted to check there were no ghosts in the machine
<mookid> bill gates has brainwashed me
<mookid> did I just go through the process of englightenment?
<Nafallo> woha
<mookid> woha? :D
<Nafallo> mok0_: looks quite kewl. just want to use dovecot rather then the dbmail imapd :-)
<mok0_> Nafallo: I understand, me too
<mookid> what package should I be using for DNS ?
<mok0_> bind9
<lamont> iptables -nvL | wc -l
<lamont> 2553
<mookid> ah yes sorry I already knew that
<mookid> ! :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lamont> hrm... maybe that's a bit excessive
<mookid> !DNS
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<mookid> !bind9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mookid> :(
<lamont> ubotu: you say the kindest things
<lamont> !BIND
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lamont> piffle
<mok0_> ! named
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about named - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mok0_> damn
<lamont> mok0_: named is an implementation of BIND.  kthx. :-)
<mok0_> lamont: just testing ubotu's knowledge...
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> try talking to it directly... it's too embarrassed to say it's a bot in public
<mok0_> bind9 can be a bit daunting to configure
<lamont> mok0_: depends...
<lamont> the default install just works for most people
<lamont> being authoritative does require some knowledge.
 * mok0_ hasn't ever used the default install
<mok0_> lamont: Right. I quietly assumed mookid wanted to be authoritative
<lamont> that's generally true
<ScottK> mok0_: Since you use Sendmail and were looking for productive stuff to do, you might want a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sendmail/  I suspect there are some things you could fix there.
<mok0_> ScottK: I haven't had that kind of troubles, but the mail server runs debian lenny
<ScottK> mok0_: modulo any changes made since Debian Import Freeze the packages are the same.
<ScottK> Perhaps you could do a little triaging and see if we have stuff that needs to be fixed up.
<mok0_> ScottK: My guess is that this is a local configuration error and not a bug
<ScottK> With Sendmail configuration error is generally a safe guess.
<mok0_> ScottK: ... and having network-manager is sure to screw things up
<mookid> yeha I do want to be authoritative =)
<mok0_> ScottK: it's responsible for all kinds of boot failures
<ScottK> OK.  Fix that too then ... ;-)
<mookid> can I point mail.mydomain.com to the machine itself?
<lamont> mookid: adding a zone is pretty trivial actually
<lamont> sure
<mok0_> ScottK: ah, the fix is apt-get remove network-manager :-)
<lamont> mok0_: you forgot --purge
<ScottK> Actually I've had no real trouble with network-manager on my laptops in Gutsy.
<lamont> alternatively, make sendmail DTRT when network-mangler switches things around
<mookid> ok so I can run an entire home domian with SMTP and SSH, FTP, the works.. all off the same box
<lamont> ScottK: I finally re-added network-manager to my gutsy laptop (the new one, from switching jobs), and haven't found the need to hit it over the head too hard
<mok0_> ScottK: No, but if you run any kind of network services like nis or autofs it will screw you up
<lamont> mookid: many of us do
<ScottK> mok0_: It wouldn't suprise me.
<lamont> yellow plague, is well, it's own kind of screw up
<lamont> mookid: although since I turned my home network into a complicated mess, things are somewhat separated
<mok0_> ScottK: btw, who is "Valyander"?
<ScottK> ? mok0_ ENOCONTEXT
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> No idea.
<mok0_> ScottK: he seems to be subscribed to all Ubuntu bugs in LP
<lamont> 11: eth2.2@eth2: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue
<mok0_> ScottK: spooky
<lamont> hrm.. does that mean that tc won't actually do anything on that, and I need to put it on eth2 instead?
<lamont> mok0_: obviously he wants lots of mail
<mok0_> lamont: I am guessing it is someone harvesting active emails
 * ScottK has used the same address since 1998, so I think I'm already on all he lists.  I don't really worry about it.
<mookid> ok thanks alot for all your advice guys.. I'll see you around I guess =)
<lamont> mok0_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-paulsen
<lamont> or without the edge. :-)
<mok0_> lamont: well ken is very closed about the circumstances of his interest
<lamont> no wiki page, but he's been around for 2+ years
<mok0_> lamont: not very productive though
 * mok0_ welcomes all to the Ubuntu "Who is Valyander" project...
<lamont> have fun.  better things to do
<lamont> speaking of which.  wife calling.  bl
<lamont> bbl
<alstone> ok
<alstone> anyone here?
<alstone> am I supposed to get mail through my server if the ip in the postfix conf is 127.0.0.1/8?
<lamont> alstone: which IP?
 * lamont grumbles at how long it takes to do sha1sums on 600GB
<alstone> ok
<alstone> so where to go for postfix help?
<lamont> here works
<alstone> I tried #unbuntu-postfix
<alstone> oh
<alstone> ok
<alstone> damn
<lamont> server includes an MTA, after all.
<lamont> there are several places where an IP could be in the config...
<lamont> probably the easiest thing to do is to /query me the contents of main.cf, or pick your favorite pastebin
<lamont> fwiw, I am the postfix maintainer for debian and ubuntu...
<alstone> well I followed the instructions for installing got everything working but all mail is refused now I know that 127.0.01/8 won't work but if I change it I'll get spamed like the dickens
<lamont> and exactly which parameter are you setting to 127.0.0.1?
<lamont> and which "instructions for installing"?
<lamont> the ones I give are "apt-get install postfix, answer the questions, and if you want more, see the book or ask"
<arigold> hi all - which distro do I load for a Xeon proc 5300 series?
<lamont> arigold: well, if you try to load amd64 and it fails to boot, then you load i386
<lamont> arigold: that's without bothering to even look to see if Xeon 5300 series supports 64-bit
<arigold> I see.. I suppose the i386 is not going to utilize the full potential of the CPU... ?
<lamont> i386 == 32-bit x64
<lamont> er, 36-bity x86
<lamont> 32-bit x86
<lamont> stupid keyboard
<arigold> it does support 64-bit and is optimized for Virtualization
<lamont> then throw the amd64 install on it
<alstone> ummmm sorry I am at work
<lamont> alstone: ah.  when will you be back at the problematic machine?
<lamont> and how did you install it (where did you get "the instructions for installing"?
<arigold> thank you, lamont....
<alstone> ummmm 11 est
<alstone> the instructions are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<alstone> I guess it is instructions to configure postfix
<lamont> ah, ok.  that 127.0.0.0/8 is for mynetworks.
<lamont> so you'll relay mail from your machine, but not anyone else
<lamont> are you just trying to do email from that machine, or do you have other machines that want to send outbound mail through it?
<lamont> and I expect that you changed "server1.example.com" to your host, yes? :-)
<alstone> yeah but not the ip
<lamont> that shouldn't matter.
<lamont> for local mail anyway
<alstone> also I need to set it to use an smtp server so I can send email through my isp
<lamont> are there more machines using this one?
<lamont> ah.
<alstone> well I have a home network and acct for each on the server
<lamont> that's just a matter of telling it: relayhost=[nameofserver] (yes, with the [])
<lamont> then mynetworks needs to include the home network IP block
<lamont> and if you don't have a hostname that's in the actual DNS, then life gets a bit more painful.
<mok0_> alstone: you want your machine to use a smarthost?
<lamont> mok0_: that's what he said
<mok0_> alstone: look at http://origo.bioxray.au.dk/drupal5/node/21
<alstone> omg
<mok0_> alstone: you should be able to use that as example
<lamont> mok0_: myhostname should be an fqdn, not just one component of it..
<alstone> ok
<alstone> I am looking at it right now
<mok0_> lamont: whatever. Doesn't matter for us
<lamont> mok0_: it does the first time you talk to a machine that has the same name...
<mok0_> lamont: hm
<lamont> so yeah, as long as your machine is the only one with that name and a broken config, it'll work just fine.
<lamont> relayhost = mail.bioxray.au.dk
<lamont> and note that you are sending your mail to the MX host list for mail.bioxray.au.dk
<lamont> that _MIGHT_ not be quite what you want either.
<alstone> so the smtp server would be the relay host
<lamont> smtp servers that deliver mail off-machine _are_ relays
<lamont> the ISP's smtp server would be what you put in brackets in relayhost=
<mok0_> My advice is to forward mail downstream if you can.
<lamont> alstone: as long as your machine has a real (in the DNS) hostname, it's trivial to set up
<lamont> and writing up what to do if it isn't is on the list of things that (1) should be done and (2) probably has if I knew where to look
 * mok0_ updated blog entry to include fqdn for myhostname
<AlferedHichcok> iam new at this ldap stuff. how shouldi setup the server and client in the most secure manner. so that if any other clients tries to pluge the cable to the server he wont get connected.? how do i do networking that way?
<alstone> so what is the number that follows 192.168.1.0/?
<alstone> server is 192.168.1.2 gateway is 192.168.1.1
<alstone> 192.168.1.0/24?
<lamont> it's the prefix length of the subnet
<lamont> for 192.168.1.0, I'd expect to see "24"
<lamont> that assumes that the netmask on the interface is 255.255.255.0
<AlferedHichcok> iam new at this ldap stuff. how shouldi setup the server and client in the most secure manner. so that if any other clients tries to pluge the cable to the server he wont get connected.? how do i do networking that way?
<lamont> (rather, it's a restatement of same)
<lamont> AlferedHichcok: your question requires a lot of refinement before it will be answerable
<lamont> ldaps with with binding being required is the short answer
<lamont> and whether or not a machine can talk to your ldap server is a completely separate question from whether or not networking works
<mookid2> ±
<lamont> mookid2: does that mean it workedA?
<mookid2> no that means i'm pooping about with irssi on my eeepc cos i'm bored waiting for ubuntu-desktop to download
<lamont> AlferedHichcok: based on my guess as to what the most likely interpretation of your questions is...)
<lamont> mookid2: heh
<mookid2> :p
<lamont> alpha5 I assue?
<lamont> assme?
<lamont> assume.  tehre,.
<lamont> stupid keyboard
<lamont> real    7m11.567s
<lamont> user    17m32.150s
<lamont> interesting
<rhineheart_m> Is anybody here who could assist me? my postfix won't send/receive mails...
<lamont> how does it not send/receive?
<lamont> that is, what is the error?>
<JDStone> I'm running Ubuntu server edgy and was wondering how to make my external USB hard drive auto mount when I plug it in?
<lamont> JDStone: probably pmount, then again, your machine goes out of support in about 2 months, and I'm not sure many remember specifics about edgy...
<lamont> likewise, you could do something in udev to automount it, I expect
<JDStone> yeah, I figured I could do something in udev
<JDStone> but I don't know what nor how
<JDStone> why would it matter if it goes out of support in 2 months
<JDStone> just pretend I'm using gutsy
<JDStone> ;)
<JDStone> there's got to be an easy way, it's done in the desktop version of Ubuntu
<JDStone> I might as well just upgrade to gutys
<JDStone> *gutsy
<rhineheart_m> lamont: this is the message I got from yahoo.com when I tried to email squirrelmail in my box...
<AlferedHichcok> how to make ldap network having windows (client)account folders in a linux server (openldap) so that everytime client boots. it has to auth from server?
<JDStone> I just want to learn how to set up openldap correctly, lol
<JDStone> but seriously
<lamont> JDStone: I think pmount + gnome-volume-manager is what does it in desktop, dunno for sure though
<Nafallo> not pmount anymore.
<Nafallo> gnome-mount
<lamont> Nafallo: see.  I don't pay attention to gnome/desktop stuff so much... :-)
<lamont> anyway, wife dragging me off for a while
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> lamont: later :-)
<JDStone> lamont: Nafallo what about in Kubuntu?
<JDStone> what's used?
<Nafallo> JDStone: I don't use KDE.
<JDStone> I don't use Gnome
<JDStone> lol
<JDStone> everyone is different
<JDStone> is there an easy way to set up OpenLDAP?
<rhineheart_m> wich is better? sendmail or postfix?
<faulkes-> rhineheart: you'd need to refine the question a bit more
#ubuntu-server 2009-02-16
<uvirtbot> New bug: #329900 in php5 (main) "Please remove language bias from php5-cli package description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329900
<steelcityjim> ok when I launch the html file that is contained within the var/www file my web page comes up
<steelcityjim> but when I use the browser and access the site it get a different "text" view
<steelcityjim> when I load this file under the WWW should it be named the domain name?
<Davedan> where a packages usually saves files it needs for saving data and processing on ubuntu?
<twb> Davedan: what do you mean by `saving data and processing'?
<Davedan>  twb: I want to create a simple package
<Davedan> the package will need to create a file and after several minutes to delete it
<Davedan> I don't want to create files in a place that is not suitable for it
<twb> Davedan: I recommend you read the Debian Policy manual, then, and the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard 2.3.
<Davedan>  twb: thanks I will
<twb> Davedan: you can also ask #debian-mentors on OFTC; I don't know if there is an Ubuntu equivalent (possibly #ubuntu-devel?)
<Davedan> ok
<twb> I would guess that you want to use ${TMPDIR:-/tmp}
<steelcityjim> ok what happens after you edit a html file, does it back itself up?
<ScottK> twb: For packaging help here the best channel is #ubuntu-motu.
<ScottK> Davedan: ^^
<steelcityjim> or how do you make sure the most recent edit is being useed
<twb> ScottK: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> VK7HSE, hello :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Davedan, twb probably #ubuntu-motu for mentorish things
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, ScottK beat me
<VK7HSE> Kamping_Kaiser: Hi !!! :-/
 * Kamping_Kaiser should finish reading up first :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> VK7HSE, you traveling? vics a funny place to find vk7s :)
<VK7HSE> Kamping_Kaiser: Huh? & no not on the move!
<Kamping_Kaiser> VK7HSE, ah right. your hostmask says your in vic. perhaps its sloppy dns
<VK7HSE> Kamping_Kaiser: Ahh that's bloody Telstra for ya! tassie head office is down town Melbourne!
<Davedan>  Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<VK7HSE> Kamping_Kaiser: Hey remember, "ALL" roads lead to Melbourne :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> VK7HSE, oh, nice touch.
<Kamping_Kaiser> VK7HSE, haha. enjoy your power outages ;p
 * Kamping_Kaiser mutters about crazy victorians
<Davedan> can I pass a value between two bash scripts?
<lukehasnoname> |
<steelcityjim> ok once i make edits on my web page how do i get it uploaded to my site?
<steelcityjim> im starting to think this has to be edited before placing into the var/www file
<tsrk> steelcityjim, just put your web page in /var/www
<steelcityjim> how so tsrk?
<steelcityjim> im noticing when the html file is in the var/www and its edited it creates multiple copies and never takes the edit correctly
<steelcityjim> however if I edit in another directory it appears to work correctly
<hads> Check your permissions
<steelcityjim> how?
<alienseer23> I have one machine serving my website to the internet with apache, the router points all ":80" traffic to this machine. It is machine "A". I want to be able to serve a subdomain (and other services) from another machine, "B", on my network. How do I map the location on B to A using virtual hosts?
<alienseer23> I would like to be able to have service "X.php" running on machine "B" appear as a virtual host on "A" at location "http://serverA.com/X"
<steelcityjim> how do I call out differnt jpeg photos in a html text editor, is it keyed by name?
<[Drake]> ivok around?
<[Drake]> on a software raid setup, is it adviseable to have swap partition on all or just 1 drive? (i have 4 drives)
<[Drake]> i can't remember how to do this correctly
<[Drake]> I know i need /boot on each drive as raid 1 or 0 and ahve it set bootable
<[Drake]> but not sure how big to make the /boot partition or how big to make the /swap
<JazzplayerL9> I have a server running ubuntu and I can ssh in just fine...but can't use sshfs at all.  I have fuse loaded and users added to the necessary groups.  I get Connection Reset by Peer every time.  What needs to get changed so it works?
<lukehasnoname> Is there a PDF version of the Ubuntu Server Guide, or a way to export it to PDF?
<rdw200169> lukehasnoname, i'm pretty sure there iss
<Alysum> hello - I was wondering if you could recommend me an FTP server where I could add users in a separate file and not in /etc/passwd
<Alysum> Ive been struggling with wftp and proftp
<rdw200169> lukehasnoname, well, maybe not.  it used to be.  must be the problems associated w/xml + pdf...
<rdw200169> lukehasnoname, (maybe they should have used LaTeX, heh heh)
<VK7HSE> lukehasnoname: try  http://dl2.foss-id.web.id/dokumen/ubuntu/serverguide.pdf  However it's for 6.06LTS
<rdw200169> VK7HSE, yeah, i was trying not to point him to something that was 2+ years old ;)
<VK7HSE> rdw200169: True !!!
<rdw200169> VK7HSE, i was working with the documentation team for a little while, but i got too lost in the XML; that and i was irritated i couldn't figure out how to get FOP working so i could get a PDF version.
<VK7HSE> rdw200169: He it's out of my league !!! :-D
<rdw200169> VK7HSE, yeah, me too.  that's why i still use LaTeX...
<VK7HSE> rdw200169: Well I've only been messing with Linux for about 12 months now! and so far so good! but I still have soooo much more to learn...
<rdw200169> VK7HSE, well, LaTeX and XML are not really related to Linux, even though that is where they seem to have the strongest presence
<VK7HSE> rdw200169: Hmm.. well I'm messing with a backup program called Cedar Backup2 and you guessed it all the config is in XML !!! Gahh...
<rdw200169> VK7HSE, yeah, gconf is the same way
<VK7HSE> rdw200169: But one step at a time! I may make it! :-/
<rdw200169> VK7HSE, there are a lot of fights in the linux world over XML... it's great for programmers, but awful for users
<VK7HSE> rdw200169: I'm hearing ya !!
<rdw200169> VK7HSE, many people swear that XML is easy to read; just as many people swear its impossible to understand
<VK7HSE> rdw200169: my wife can be like that sometimes !!!
<kraut> moin
<tewmten> mogguh
<owh> Mogguh - more like aaavnd.
<owh> :)
<Fruzen> help me
<Fruzen> I dont have C Compiler
<Fruzen> I cant ./configure
<Fruzen> what I have to do !:S
<Kamping_Kaiser> install one
<ivoks> apt-get install build-essential
<Fruzen> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<Fruzen> :S
<ivoks> then you have bigger problems
<ivoks> try running apt-get update first
<Fruzen> ....
<Kamping_Kaiser> ajmitch, hey mate
<ikonia> Fruzen: you where told what do to in #ubuntu in detail
<Fruzen> ikonia
<ikonia> Fruzen: yes
<Fruzen>  but I need to download the C Compiler
<ikonia> Fruzen: you don't
<ikonia> Fruzen: what part is not being made clear to you
<Fruzen> is that If i downloaded a new software
<ikonia> no
<Fruzen> I will not use the ./configure
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> As you have been informed in all the other channels you've asked
<ikonia> 1.) open your package manager (synapic/aptitude/apt-get) what ever one you like
<ikonia> 2.) search for the phrase "ircd"
<ikonia> 3.) this gives you a list of irc daemons that can be used
<ikonia> 4.) using the package manager selet one and install it
<ikonia> 5.) set it up and use it
<ikonia> 6. enjoy
<ikonia> Fruzen: is there something in that list / process I'm not making clear to you ?
<Fruzen> how to open the package manager
<Fruzen> I use SSH
<ikonia> Fruzen: so use the "apt-get" and "apt-cache" commands to install and search
<ikonia> eg: apt-cache search ircd
<ikonia> Fruzen: please show me the output of "uname -a" from your ssh terminal session
<ikonia> Fruzen: do you know how to do that ?
<ikonia> you seem to stop talking and join another channel every time you get asked for that information
<ikonia> Fruzen: hello ?
<ikonia> ok so same behaviour again as other channels
<ivoks> ikonia: you are dirty hacker that will steal his private data
<ikonia> ivoks: obviously
<ikonia> Fruzen: ubuntu 6.10 is not supported and End of life, as you are using a modified version of ubuntu that is provided by your hosting provider in a VPS - I suggest you contact them for support
<dmacnutt> hm
<lukehasnoname> ikonia: but Edgy was the best there ever was
<dmacnutt> any able to explain to me why one would add "tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,ro 0 0" to /etc/fstab?
<Jeeves__> dmacnutt: To create /dev/shm?
<soren> /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh should do that.
<soren> dmacnutt: No. For several reasons.
<dmacnutt> I'm finding it on a machine i'm looking to duplicate , and I don't see it in the defaults on my new 8.04 server. And I don't want to add it just "Well golly gee it's in the old one why not the new?"
<dmacnutt> I want to know it's purpose
<soren> dmacnutt: a) /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh does it for you already.
<soren> dmacnutt: b) "defaults,ro" is very odd:
<soren> For one, it's the same as "ro".
<soren> And b) what's the point of mounting a tmpfs read-only? that's rather useless.
<soren> dmacnutt: I like your thinking, though. Most people would just have copied it.
<soren> dmacnutt: I can't think of a single reason why you'd put that there. Is it a very old system?
<dmacnutt> it's likely a previous lts upgrade
<dmacnutt> but I inherited it so my information is sketchy
<soren> dmacnutt: I would leave it out and not worry about it anymore.
<dmacnutt> leaning that way as well
<dmacnutt> see who complains :)
<soren> It might be the way it was done before mountdevsbfs did it. I'm not sure when that started.
<dmacnutt> soren: thank you, for your time
<soren> dmacnutt: Sure thing.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #330099 in php5 (main) "package libapache2-mod-php5 5.2.6-2ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330099
<Sylphid|work> is anyone aware of any network asset tracking database / diagramming FOSS?
<mark> we are working on some
<mark> as a mediawiki extension
<mark> but it's not anywhere near production ready
<Sylphid|work> mark, whats it called?
<mark> "DataCenter"
<mark> it's asset tracking and datacenter management, not diagramming
<mark> it's a bit like racktables, if you know it
<Sylphid|work> yea im familiar with racktables
<Sylphid|work> does DataCenter support vlan tracking?
<mark> not yet
<mark> what would you like to see?
<Sylphid|work> a vlan membership table would be sufficient however it would be cool to have image maps with ports that light up when vlans that they are a member of are light up
<mark> might be nice at a later stage
<Sylphid|work> also vlan trunking would be important
<mark> but the network side of things is not the main focus for us now... except for physical connections like (fiber patches) / cables
<Sylphid|work> so its primarily an asset tracker then
<mark> primarily for physical data center management
<mark> what device goes where etc
<mark> which ties in with asset tracking, yes
<Sylphid|work> thanks for the info mark ill have to keep my eye on it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #290078 in tomcat-native (universe) "bump tomcat-native to 1.1.15" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290078
<incorrect> is there a video conferencing server for linux?
<ivoks> yay for HP
<_16aR_> Hello
<_16aR_> is it normal that I can't remove/purge mysql-server-5.0 ?
<_16aR_> I got the debconf wndow to create a new password for administrator
<_16aR_> on a 8.04 ubuntu
<uvirtbot> New bug: #287645 in tomcat-native "Protocol handler initialization failed: java.lang.Exception: Socket bind failed: [22] Invalid argument" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287645
<uvirtbot> New bug: #330192 in squid (main) "Please supply us with Squid 3.0 Stable 13" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330192
<Voltron> I want to turn my ubuntu desktop edition into server edition. how can I quickly remove all the GUI dependent applications (firefox, etc)
<Voltron> ?
<Voltron> !pureserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureserver
<Voltron> !nodesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nodesktop
<ivoks> 172 people in #ubuntu-server?
<ivoks> did we had a release i didn't know about? :)
<sommer> ivoks: not that I know of, but sometimes things get past me, heh
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> anyone interested in uploading something for me in main? :)
<ivoks> anyone? it's a 70 lines long diff, bugfixes for dovecot-postfix?
<sommer> i would but...
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> but you don't have rw on main? :)
<sommer> yep, that would be the issue :)
<ivoks> ScottK has rw on main :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: 172 people, ~150 or so are lurking :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: probably yes - still, 3 years ago 7 people, ~5 lurking :)
<ivoks> wow... ubuntu 9.10 will be 5 years of ubuntu
<ivoks> time really goes fast
<ajmitch> yeah, it does
<ivoks> it's time to apply for core-dev :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: got stuff to upload? :)
<ivoks> small patch for dovecot :)
<ivoks> interested? :)
<ivoks> really a minor stuff, just typos (~70 lines)
<ajmitch> if you want
 * ajmitch just needs to update the jaunty pbuilder first
<ajmitch> at least dovecot is something I use at work, just not with postfix :)
<jmedina> ivoks: i'd like to test dovecot, but need to runint in hardy
<ivoks> ajmitch: exim?
<ajmitch> yeah
<jmedina> ivoks: especifically the sieve management
<ajmitch> but on lenny for work, dovecot+exim on intrepid for home
<ivoks> i gave up on exim... um... 5-6 years ago
<ajmitch> I don't find it too bad for what I need
<ivoks> jmedina: well, you can
<ajmitch> partly because it'd take a bit of time to learn something else
<ivoks> jmedina: take a look at what we have done in intrepid
<ivoks> ajmitch: postfix is really a no-brainer
<ivoks> and lamont does a great job with packaging
<jmedina> ivoks: could you plase give me a rapid summary about dovecot integration in intrepid?
<ajmitch> yeah, I may take a look at it in the future if I have time
<ivoks> ajmitch: patch is http://www.init.hr/dev/dovecot-postfix.2.patch
<ivoks> jmedina: we've added postfix/dovecot sasl integration, cmusieve scripting, dovecot-lda as delivery agent
<ivoks> jmedina: um... TLS bu default and maildir by default
<ajmitch> ivoks: ok, won't take long
<ivoks> jmedina: and sievemanage service in dovecot for customizing scripts on server from your client
<jmedina> ivoks: cmusieve is for manual scripts?
<ivoks> ajmitch: great, thank you!
<ivoks> jmedina: cmusieve is sieve general sieve support in dovecot
<ivoks> jmedina: sievemanage is just a imap service that enables editing of sieve scripts from client
<ivoks> s/sieve general sieve/general sieve/ :D
<jmedina> ivoks: I like sievemanage, because it validates the sieve script (afaik)
<ivoks> that's true
<jmedina> with cmusieve, you need to be sure that the script is valid, it not, then your ruls wont work
<ivoks> that's manual editing of scripts
<ivoks> sievemanage doesn't deny or forbbid that...
<ivoks> it's just additional interface to writing sieve scripts
<jmedina> so, I want to test managesieve with the squirrelmail plugin and also with Horde's ingo
<ivoks> very powerful, true, but it doesn't replace cmusieve (it's based on top of it)
<ivoks> jmedina: i'm attracted to roundcube's sieve support
<ivoks> i've tested it only with thunderbird
<jmedina> ivoks: thunderbird sieve support?
<jmedina> I didnt know
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> there's a plugin
<ivoks> http://sieve.mozdev.org/
<jmedina> ivoks: dont you have a demo/testing server ?
<jmedina> :D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> create a virtualized jaunty server
<ivoks> and install dovecot-postfix package
<ivoks> and... that's it :D
<ivoks> it has couple of minor errors the moment, but once ajmitch uploads new version, those errors will vanish
<jmedina> is there any change to work in a hardy backport?
<jmedina> I can help
 * ajmitch is currently waiting for a test build to finish
<ivoks> jmedina: there's no need to backport
<ivoks> jmedina: dovecot-postfix only manages configuration
<ivoks> jmedina: there's no binary in it
<jmedina> but hardy's dovecot doesnt include managesieve
<ivoks> jmedina: psssst... there's a bug in managesieve in hardy... kees is looking for volonters to test it :)
<ivoks> it doesn't?
<ivoks> hm... you are right
<jmedina> that is what I was 'backporting' from intrepid
<jmedina> well, I just changed something in control and rule files
<jmedina> and rebuild with dpkg-package
<ivoks> sommer: watching arsenal? :)
<sommer> ivoks: hee, yeppers
<sommer> good to have eduardo back :)
<ivoks> sommer: dudu has returned :)
<sommer> ivoks: absolutely
<ivoks> sommer: he was missed in our nation team as well
<sommer> ivoks: he's got crazy skillz, heh
<sommer> ivoks: they need another goal and I'll be happy
<ivoks_> hehe
<sommer> \o/ yay!
<ivoks_> eduardo:world 2:0 :)
<sommer> that's so awesome!
<ivoks_> if anyone deserves it, it's eduardo; he's just a great guy
<sommer> definitely... hopefully he can help rescue what's left of the season :)
<ajmitch> ivoks_: can you check debian/rules on dovecot, arch: all packages aren't getting built
<ivoks_> huh
<ivoks_> i tested it...
<ajmitch> binary-indep: build install # nothing to do here
<ivoks_> well it runs build and then install
<ivoks_> and then nothing else
<ivoks_> that should be ok
<ajmitch> and the only calls to dh_builddeb, etc have -a
<ivoks_> hm...
<ivoks_> doh...
<ivoks_> you are right
<ajmitch> yeah, I thought I was a bit rusty but I got a little suspicious when there was 1 less package built with -0ubuntu2
<ivoks_> :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: i'll create a new patch then
<ajmitch> great :)
<ivoks> -i ivoks -i :)
<jmedina> good, I just read about canonical and HP parnership
<jmedina> I guess HP will only support LTS
<ivoks> ajmitch: www.init.hr/dev/dovecot-postfix.debdiff
<ajmitch> not the cleanest way of doing it :)
<ivoks> no?
<ajmitch> binary-indep rule is there for a reason, most packages have similar stuff to binary-arch, but with -i
<ajmitch> similar, but the minimum required to build the arch:all package in that rule
<ajmitch> it's mostly due to how arch: all packages are built on the buildds, only i386 does the binary-indep rule iirc
<ivoks> well, dovecot-postfix is binary indep package
<ivoks> i should grab a source with arch: all package and look at it
<ivoks> ah... i see
<ivoks> i'll do that tomorrow, it's 11PM :/
<ivoks> ajmitch: thanks for help
<ajmitch> no problem
<ScottK> leonel: I got the php-clamavlib figured out for Dapper, so I think we're about ready.
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> I understand webmin is considered to be insecure to the point of being dangerious... is there a simple web admin console that people like these days?
<jmedina> SpaceBass: it depends what you want to manage
<domas> landscape!!!!
<ScottK> !ebox > SpaceBass
<ubottu> SpaceBass, please see my private message
<SpaceBass> thanks
<SpaceBass> just looking for a place to see simple stats... drive space, uptime, etc... maybe manage some things....
<SpaceBass> ScottK any security concerns with ebox? ... box is not publicly accessible
 * ScottK doesn't use it, so no idea.
<ScottK> That's just the one that's generally recommended here.
<SpaceBass> thanks
<SpaceBass> no stranger to bash... but there are times when I'd love to just check disk space, etc from an iphone
<leonel> scottK  how ?
<ScottK> It turned out not to be very hard.  It just needed some postinst fiddling to backport the change we already had from Hardy.
<ScottK> SpaceBass: Get an ssh app for your iPhone.
<SpaceBass> ScottK got one :D
<SpaceBass> and it works fine... just a though today about webmin and thought I'd ask
<leonel> scottK so no  diff or php code searching ..
<ScottK> Yep.
<jmedina> ivoks, are you there?
<leonel> so any tests you need  ??
<jmedina> @ping ivoks
<leonel> scottK ?
<jmedina> ¬¬
<ScottK> leonel: I think we're in pretty good shape right now.  I need to do something with the sylpheed-claws packages and that's about it.
<MianoSM> SpaceBass: webmin is still working in 8.10 isn't it? (unsupported as it is)?
<SpaceBass> MianoSM, I did some research this morning, and yeah i think it is
<SpaceBass> but I understand there are some serious flaws
<MianoSM> I have it up and running perfectly fine on an 8.10 32bit.
<MianoSM> If you are running a LAMP, it works just fine. I would be wary of some of the oddities though (like you need to work a little more with ssh to configure your apache install instead of just apache2.conf or httpd.conf).
<kansan> is there a way to debug why cron seems to not be working?  or executing my commands?
<MianoSM> Do you have it sending standard out and standard error to /dev/null ?
<MianoSM> for instance: /home/username/script.sh > /dev/null 2>&1 ?
<MianoSM> Or you could grep your syslog for cron/script/etc?
#ubuntu-server 2009-02-17
<evarlast> anyone use remote syslog and have the "very slow syslog" problem?
<Tigermuss> -=[ QUESTION ]=- I have a server with need to install an OS that can be run on IA64. I can only find Hardly in this version, do you guys know if there is a 8.10 version to be run on AI64? -=[ QUESTION ]=-
<sommer> not 100% sure, but will amd64 run on ia64?
 * jmedina preferes to run hardy on servers
<Tigermuss> nope, its a different architechture... what confuses me is that there is a doc for installation 8.10 on IA64 but no download for it
<Tigermuss> jmedina, okai, so should just get the hardy one and go ahead?
<jmedina> Tigermuss: I prefere hardy because is LTS, I dont want to upgrade every six months and see what happens, I prefer something stable
<Tigermuss> ahh i see
<sommer> heh, I like adventure
<jmedina> Tigermuss: xeon cpus?
<Tigermuss> Itanium 2
<jmedina> :O
<jmedina> never installed on Itanium
<Tigermuss> well the IA64 should be for that kind of system
<jmedina> I see no intrepid for IA64
<jmedina> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<jmedina> there is for hardy
<Tigermuss> yes i saw that too, but i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/ia64/pr01.html
<jmedina> Tigermuss: HP systems?
<Tigermuss> yes rx2600
<Tigermuss> HP Integrity rx2600
<jmedina> Tigermuss: any reason to use intrepid?
<Tigermuss> nope, just testet with that prior to getting this machine, but didn
<Tigermuss> t
<Tigermuss> look into if the iso actuly was availble
<Tigermuss> just read it was supported
<jmedina> Tigermuss: looks that the guide it is just a copy of x86 guide
<jmedina> there is no ia64 specific information
<Tigermuss> yes there is https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/ia64/ch05s01.html
<Tigermuss> dont know that many others that have EFI bootmanager
<Tigermuss> but i think its a copy of the manual for hardy, just changed the refferce to hardy to intrepid
<jmedina> Tigermuss: well everything points to haryd :D
<Tigermuss> have downloaded it and way ahead on installing it ;)
<Tigermuss> jmedina: what ftpd what you suggest for ubuntu?
<sommer> vsftpd is quite good
<Tigermuss> easy to configurate?
<sommer> yeppers, the latest serverguide has pretty good coverage
<sommer> well for jaunty anyway :)
<Tigermuss> im pretty new to linux... so something like sudo apt-get vsftpd should do it right?
<sommer> yep, then depending on what you want to ftp, anoymous download is enabled by default, but ftp to home directories is easy to configure
<Tigermuss> only want to home dirs
<sommer> quite simple... see /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Tigermuss> okai
<sommer> once you have it installed, if you have further questions should be able to find an answer here
<sommer> or in the man pages :)
<Tigermuss> okai just a simple one, howdo i restart the vsftpd ?
<sommer> /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<sommer> /etc/init.d/service_name is pretty standard for linux
<Tigermuss> thank you, it should work now i will test ;)
<sommer> np
<Tigermuss> hmm have disable the anonymos thing, but can still login with anonymous
<sommer> you set anonymous_enable=NO ? and restarted vsftpd?
<Tigermuss> my bad, i just commented it out, witch dont do anything, just changed it to NO and works like a charm ;)
<sommer> heh ya, since the default is to allow download it needs to be set
<Tigermuss> i figured out hehe ;)
<sommer> but it downloads from the ftp user's home directory so if there
<Tigermuss> okai
<sommer> 's nothing there it shouldn't be a big problem
<sommer> but better to disable if not needed :)
<Tigermuss> dont want anyone in thats no intended for it ;)
<sommer> sure
<infomomo> hello users :D
<infomomo> do we have solution to update ubuntu-server ?
<sommer> yes
<infomomo> cool
<infomomo> what is it :D
<sommer> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<infomomo> thats what i did :D
<infomomo> LOL :D
<infomomo> great
<infomomo> latest kernel for server is 2.6.27-7-server
<infomomo> uname -r
<sommer> sounds about right
<infomomo> cool
<infomomo> am running it in vmware
<infomomo> learning the ropes
<sommer> :)
<Tigermuss> sommer, have you any experience with gaming servers?
<infomomo> my buddy runs WoW server
<sommer> no not too much... played around with l4d a while back. but nothing serious
<infomomo> P4 1 Gb ram, 30 users
<infomomo> no lag :D
<steelcityjim> is jmarsden around
<Tigermuss> well i have to setup an AAO server... but everytime i try to run ./server-bin XXXXXX i just say "-bash: ./sever-bin: no such file or directory"... and i have chmod +ux
<Tigermuss> chmod u+x*
<steelcityjim> is sudo useradd XXX  # my command for adding a user
<Tigermuss> sommer / infomomo any suggestions?
<infomomo> am not linux guru
<Tigermuss> okai, bummer :/
<twb> useradd is a low-level command; I recommend you use adduser instead.
<steelcityjim> does useradd give access to everything?
<steelcityjim> or adduser I should say
<hads> access to?
<steelcityjim> or it just adds and then I have to set the permissions?
<tsrk> how do I install cgi for apache?
<Tigermuss> everytime i try to run ./server-bin XXXXXX i just say "-bash: ./sever-bin: no such file or directory"... and i have chmod u+x server-bin.... any suggestions??
<hads> Check your spelling :)
<Tigermuss> just here i spelled it wrong
<foomanshoe> think anyone could entertain a question with Ubuntu server and Samba
<ScottK> Your odds go up if you ask the question.
<owh> Entertain, you mean with drinks and music?
<foomanshoe> lol, sorry just read the whole topic "just ask"
<foomanshoe> I have my samba server up and running
<foomanshoe> I have a user account that works
<foomanshoe> and it's setup to allow guests as well
<owh> works in samba, or works in linux?
<foomanshoe> both
<owh> Carry on...
<foomanshoe> i want guests to just have read writes and my user to have read/write
<foomanshoe> I can't seem to find a straight answer via google, maybe i'm reading over it.
<owh> Uh, do you mean: "i want guests to just have read *rights* and my user to have read/write"
<foomanshoe> yes, sorry i've been on my computer to long
<jmedina> foomanshoe: use "write lists"
<owh> foomanshoe: Well, the guest user for samba is a user too. In fact you can just map the user to a linux user and assign privileges accordingly. Not only that, you can set privileges for a samba user within smb.conf IIRC.
<jmedina> foomanshoe: allow guest access "guest ok = yes" and then grant write acccess to some users o a group using "wirte list = user1, user2, @group"
<foomanshoe> trying now
<Tigermuss> anyone have a suggestion to how i install Xen on a Ubuntu 8.04 IA64?
<foomanshoe> jmedina: thank you it worked like a charm
<jmedina> good
<foomanshoe> owh: I'm going to start reading about setting guest up as a user and controlling read/write via folder permissions
<jmedina> Tigermuss: isn't packaged?
<foomanshoe> thank you for the help everyone
<Tigermuss> jmedina: well when i try to do apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server it sais the package isn't there, but when i search for it is there, but only as amd and x86
<owh> Well, at least it's not lying then :)
<jmedina> I'm not sure if is supported upstream
<Tigermuss> could someone please guide me through this, cause i cant seem to use ANY make command
<owh> Tigermuss: Given the time of the day, I would either wait another six hours or so at least - until soren is back, otherwise, send an email to ubuntu-server and he'll pick it up there.
<Tigermuss> thank you, i'll do that ;)
<foomanshoe> after I change my port in ssh_config and restart ssh, I'm getting connection refused (ssh is still running on 22 however my ssh command is now defaulting to the changed port number) any ideals on fixing this?
<foomanshoe> I figured it out I'm going to bed. I was editing ssh_config and neeed to be editing sshd_config. Thanks for the previous help, night
<foomanshoe> exit
<soren> Tigermuss: To the best of my knowledge, we don't offer Xen on IA64. We definitely don't support it (since ia64 isn't a supported platform, but one of the community ports).
<mpathy> Hi there.. Somebody knows how I get already recieved mails trough my new sieve (that also the older mails get sorted in the right subfolders)?
<Scix> Good morning from norway :)
<soren> o/
<Scix> I followd this guide to setup autofs-ldap https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutofsLDAP, but when i try to start autofs I'm getting this error: no automount maps defined.
<Scix> I aslo configured /etc/default/autofs to use LDAP
<Scix> Is it something spesial regarding to Ubuntu 8.10 and the new way of configuring OpenLDAP?
<soren> Scix: Not sure. I don't use autofs myself.
<Scix> soren: What do you use? If any ... )
<soren> Scix: Nothing like that :)
<incorrect> I have a suggestion,  why isn't the default logrotate set to use dates rather than 1,2,3 etc ?
<gate_keeper_> hi guys, is it possible to setup dhcp load-balancing or failover with more then 2 servers?
<henkjan> just configure 3 dhcp to handout the same dhcppool
<henkjan> client asks for an ipadress. all servers will reply. client acks the first. all servers will register the broadcasted ack from the client
<henkjan>  works like a charm
<gate_keeper_> i see
<gate_keeper_> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDHCPload-balancingFailover
<gate_keeper_> probably will work with this setup
<gate_keeper_> :/
<gate_keeper_> reconfigure
<henkjan> gate_keeper_: you don't need to configure dhcpd.failover
<gate_keeper_> hmm
<gate_keeper_> u mean without it, i can't add more then 2 servers
<gate_keeper_> anyways if 1 of them goes down, other one will accept the clients requests
<gate_keeper_> after reboot
<gate_keeper_> there are some balancing options in dhcp.failover .. :/
<henkjan> hmm
<Tigermuss> soren: Hi there, i was asked earlier to talk to you about Ubuntu Server for ia64.... Do you have any experience in installing Xen or simular for this processor specific system?
<soren> Tigermuss: And i responded 3 hours ago :)
<soren> 08:30:12 < soren> Tigermuss: To the best of my knowledge, we don't offer Xen on IA64. We definitely don't support it (since ia64 isn't a supported platform, but one of the  community ports).
<soren> Tigermuss: I've never worked with IA64 myself. I do happen to know, though, that kvm runs on ia64. You need to compile it yourself from git, though.
<Kamping_Kaiser> I thought Xen was x86 only?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. guess ia64 does x86 emulation
<soren> Kamping_Kaiser: No, Xen isn't x86 only.
<soren> There's ports to at least ARM and ia64 as well. I have no idea about the state of them, but I know that some work has been put into it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> I might have another look at it then
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks for the info
 * Kamping_Kaiser wonders if it works on alpha yet
<soren> No idea. I don't know if it *works* on ia64 or arm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe, yeap. the 'its not intel' problem
<soren> ia64 is Intel :)
<soren> don't tell anyone I said this, but I'm not even sure I'd say it works on x86 :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hahaha.
<Kamping_Kaiser> problem with having alpha/sparc/ia32 (with a possible addition of an amd64) as your options for buildds is you /need/ virtualisation that works on all, or no virtualisation :/
<Tigermuss> Soren: sooorry, didn't see it through all the join/disconnect ;)
<Tigermuss> Soren: do you have any suggestion to what i should install as OS to get some virtulisation running? ;)
<soren> Tigermuss: On IA64?
<soren> 11:13:31 < soren> Tigermuss: I've never worked with IA64 myself. I do happen to know, though, that kvm runs on ia64. You need to compile it yourself from git, though.
<Tigermuss> Soren: yeas on IA64.... i got so for with the Xen wiki http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenIA64/HowTo but there are some compile errors and can't get EFI bootmanager to load elilo with the right settings... i might just end up with a Windows 2008 box instead, just trying to get arround it
<SmokeyD> hey people. I want to give multiple people sftp access to my server, but restrict them to their home folder and also restrict them to sftp only, no ssh access. I want everyone to have different home folders and accounts. Anyone have recommendations on which approach to take?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try libpam-chroot
<Kamping_Kaiser> there might even be libpam- ssh specific stuff too
<soren> SmokeyD: scponly - Restricts the commands available to scp- and sftp-users
<soren> SmokeyD: oh, sorry, I misread your question.
<SmokeyD> soren: if I understood right, scponly is nice if you want to have just one account, but not for multiple users right?
<soren> SmokeyD: I believe it's meant to restrict people from logging in over ssh, but still have scp and sftp access.
<soren> ...but it doesn't do anything to restrict people to their home directories, I think.
<soren> Tigermuss: I don't know how to express it any clearer.. I would try with kvm on IA64.
<soren> Not Xen.
<soren> KVM. It's a different hypervisor.
<SmokeyD> soren: yes ok, but is it aimed at doing that once for one account, or for multiple users.
<SmokeyD> soren: their own website says: "A typical usage of scponly is in creating a semi-public account not unlike the concept of anonymous login for ftp.
<soren> SmokeyD: You create a user (or 27) and set their shell to scponly.
<soren> ...and then they can't do anything but scp and sftp.
<Tigermuss> Soren, i reading on it right now, but kvm for ia64 i still a port, and the sourceforge site is rather "spammed", so cant really fint what i want ;)
<soren> Tigermuss: Xen of ia64 isn't considered a port?
<soren> "Xen on ia64", I mean.
<Tigermuss> Soren: as far as i can read here.. http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki/ia64_list?highlight=%28Category+ia64%29
<soren> SmokeyD: If you want to use it for a shared account, that's up to you. scponly doesn't care, AFAICT.
<Tigermuss> Soren: From denmark?
<soren> yes
<Tigermuss> Soren: okai, any rules in here about it should be in english? ;)
<soren> Yes :)
<soren> Less so in #ubuntu-dk. :)
<DelphiWorld> hi ubuntu server community
<DelphiWorld> please: ho to connect to internet using a PPP Dialer ?
<SmokeyD> DelphiWorld: search on google.
<SmokeyD> DelphiWorld: first hit: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fsetting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html&ei=RK2aSeSdJI-Y-gbzj_z6CA&usg=AFQjCNG_mbB6tHz2L8KkT958wrceWB-hCw&sig2=99-gdMEyFbjelgI_4JQgsw
<PecisDarbs> anyone knows if it is possible to use EVMS volume as root partition on Ubuntu Server 8.04?
<PecisDarbs> it means initrd should contain evms tools
<DelphiWorld> ubottu: adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<PecisDarbs> ubottu: evms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evms
<PecisDarbs> ubottu: EVMS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EVMS
<Scix> I have a autofs-ldap problem on my new servers. Could anyone help me with this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072228
<rozilla> how do i add a static route? i'm got an 8.04 firewall server with an internal IP of 172.20.* and one of the clients on that LAN serves as a firewall server for a subnet (10.20.*). i can ssh in and out of 10.20.*, in can lookup, but i can't ping a 172.20. addr from inside the 10.20. subnet. and i can't access the web from the 10.20.
<rozilla> i'm using firehol, squid and powerdns
<DelphiWorld> please any screen reader for the command line interface ?
<soren> DelphiWorld: Screen reader? You mean for blind people?
<DelphiWorld> soren: yes, exactly
<DelphiWorld> soren: any solution ?
<soren> DelphiWorld: No idea.
<soren> DelphiWorld: You could ask TheMuso. He tends to know these kinds of things.
<soren> DelphiWorld: He's in Australia, so he's probably asleep right now, though.
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless hes hacking late, but it is a weeknight :)
<DelphiWorld> please try to help my friends about ubuntu server accessibility
<dmacnutt> DelphiWorld: i found a thread that might have some ideas
<dmacnutt> DelphiWorld: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-December/168334.html
<dmacnutt> something to do with redirecting the serial console and pushing that out to the reader
<DelphiWorld> dmacnutt: thanks
<waver_> soren are you there?
<bigbrovar> Scix: replied your thread
<waver_> Sun Fire X4150 Server (Intel) is a certified server by Ubuntu
<waver_> I did a test on 6 servers and it hangs without any reason
<waver_> Someone should update the page because there's something wrong between the new Intel CPU 5450 and motherboard/memory. I send back one server to SUN to do some more debug
<ivoks> hi there :)
<henkjan> waver_: ask Jeeves__ here. Maybe he has experience with that machine (but he's mostly an AMD fan :) )
<Jeeves__> intel sucks
<ivoks> http://www.drbd.org/mc/management-console/
<henkjan> :)
<Jeeves__> we only do the 4140, 4240 and other amd boxes
<waver_> The install is ok, everything was ok related to Ubuntu. But the machine hangs without doing any stress ;)
<waver_> Jeeves_>  I have an 4140 and work fine
<ivoks> memory?
<waver_> Ah no
<waver_> there's a problem with nvidia chipset :P
<waver_> Forcedepth driver
<waver_> but it's not a big problem until now
<ivoks> server with nvidia chipset?
<waver_> too many iterations (6) in nv_nic_irq.
<ivoks> who produces servers like that?
<waver_> Yep 4140
<ivoks> 4140?
<ivoks> like... sun? dell? hp?
<Jeeves_> ivoks: Not much wrong with that chipset
<waver_> Sun
<waver_> Yoiu tell me that you test the 4140
<Jeeves_> ivoks: Almost all Sun's carry that chipset
<waver_> it's a sun machin
<waver_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTestingTeam/SunFireX4140
<waver_> As you can see on my test, it has a nvidia chipset
<waver_> And I choose the 4150 because it's not a nvidia chipset for the network
<waver_> But 6 servers down after 5 min ;)
<waver_> SUN is on a bad situation. He's looking this case
<ivoks> i didn't like desktops with nvidia chipset, i can't imagine having a server with nvidia chipset
<ivoks> but, that's me, i could be wrong, maybe it's the best chipset in the world
<waver_> I want only to inform that like it's mentioned on the ubuntu page. This server should not be certified until sun provide a fix
<waver_> I will go to do some more test. I can't imagine that there's no log for the error from the OS or from the ILOM.
<waver_> I will install Solaris to see if I can reproduce this bug
<waver_> see u folks
<domas> wver_: it is forcedeth problem
<domas> waver_: it is mentioned in product notes
<domas> product notes say, either do 'pci=nomsi' boot option
<domas> or increase interrupt count
<domas> (what is done on newer linux kernels, 2.6.27 or so)
<domas> I just upgraded kernels, and see no crashes atm
<domas> I've been hanging around with that problem for few months here
<domas> until I took sun server's product manual
<domas> and it explained the issue :)
 * domas points to http://docs.sun.com/source/820-2396-14/OSIssues.html#50589754_48533
<soren> waver_: Which version of Ubuntu did you try?
<waver_> soren>  Ubuntu 8.04.2
<waver_> I have one server with the last BIOS/SP firmware that handle my stress test
<waver_> The 5 servers with same version of firmware die immediatly after some minute
<waver_> domas>  thanks for the info
<waver_> domas> I will try this. I'm runing 2.6.24-21-server on this X4140. Next time when I restart it I will try this boot option
<domas> waver_: I have bunch of fully loaded X4240s that all hit this issue
<domas> it helped me though I still had hangs
<domas> I just use 2.6.28.2 kernels now
<waver_> domas>  sorry
<domas> though my workloads were filling GE, and doing >150MB/s i/o
<domas> :)
<waver_> but i just check cat /etc/modprobe.d/options
<waver_> and i have this option :P
<waver_> And still get this error message
<incorrect> I am building a server with an encrypted partition,  the problem is that there is no remote management so when the system boots it waits for the encryption key to be typed in,
<waver_> # forcedeth
<waver_> options forcedeth max_interrupt_work=20
<domas> ghm
<domas> strange that you hit stalls then
<incorrect> I would like to allow the system to boot but not try and unlock the disk
<domas> do it like I did, just get vanilla kernel, copy in ubuntu config, make-kpkg, and deploy new deb
<domas> :)
<domas> waver_: I'm not sure how much pci=nomsi helps
<domas> waver: btw, did you do mkinitrd after you added that to /etc/modprobe.d/options? :)
<ivoks> incorrect: add sshd to initramfs
<ivoks> incorrect: you can't boot system wihtout reading the disk
<waver_> domas>  I think so
<incorrect> ivoks, its only a partition, not /
<ivoks> incorrect: then add noauto to /etc/fstab
<domas> waver_: anyway, I didn't have much of crashing with 2.6.28, just one machine bailed out, but probably because of different reasons, got some MCEs logged there
<incorrect> ivoks, that doesn't stop the system from trying to unlock the disk
<ivoks> oh
<domas> waver_: did I say how much I hate computers? :)
<waver_> domas>  this server is using a heavy I/O AoE so ...
<domas> waver_: AoE? :) Area of Effect?
<waver_> 15:04:04 up 79 days
<waver_> RX bytes:803069421206 (747.9 GB)
<waver_> TX bytes:3545757532192 (3.2 TB)
<domas> waver: the problem is when you have heavy disk i/o + heavy network i/o
<waver_> AoE: Ata over ethernet
<domas> haha, you can see I play wow sometimes ;-)
<waver_> ^^
<uvirtbot> waver_: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<domas> damn, ata over ethernet
<domas> where the heck is world going
<waver_> :D
<domas> waver: well, now that you didn't restart for 79 days, I'd call that stable! :)
<domas> I was hitting the problem whenever was filling gigabit interfaces :)
<waver_> Yes but I don't force all the traffic to this server :o
<domas> though your stats don't show heavy i/o
<ivoks> incorrect: i never used that feature of ubuntu-server, so i don't know all the details, but you could take a look at the service that asks for password
<domas> thats just half a meg a second
<domas> ;-)
<ivoks> incorrect: and, if possible, configure it or disable it's auto-start
<incorrect> ah! you can put a timeout
<domas> waver: 20 days here, and it is quite idle server:           RX bytes:1745411503284 (1.5 TB)  TX bytes:2052170952643 (1.8 TB)
<waver_> domas>  because it's only a failover server when the first one is overloaded ^^
<domas> haha
<domas> :)
<domas> what the heck do you do with ata over ethernet?
<waver_> cache and db ^^
<domas> *shrug*
<domas> I don't need AoE for my DBs
<domas> :)
<waver_> I test a lot of DAS/NAS/SAN from dell but a NAS with AoE it's really the paradise ^^
<waver_> Even for me it's fast than a Fiber SAN
<domas> I just use internal disks ;-)
<domas> X4240s with 16 disks each \o/
<Jeeves_> domas: The 7110 is cool too
<waver_> I can't do this
<domas> Jeeves_: you can't run your software on 7xxx'ies
<domas> Jeeves_: 7110 is same chassis as 4240
<waver_> I need a redundancy. So other machin can mount the disk and continue the job
<domas> I guess it was built on top of 4250
<ivoks> waver_: use drbd
<domas> use replication!
<domas> meh, have to resolve one drbd issue
<ivoks> or, even better, take care of that on application level
<waver_> domas>  I test it. replication = problem
<domas> why
<waver_> You don't read about this company doing replication of db ^^
<waver_> that lost everything lol
<domas> which one?
<domas> how would that happen?
<ivoks> someone wrote DELETE *
<ivoks> SAN won't help you there either
<domas> well, shared disks don't guard you with that
<ivoks> nothint will
<domas> ivoks: I have a method
<ivoks> nothing
<domas> ivoks: delayed replication ;-)
<ivoks> domas: or backups :D
<domas> (or snapshots)
<Jeeves_> domas: I know. We just got ourselves two 7110's
<domas> but delayed replication is win, because it can take you five minutes to catch up with an hour of changes
<domas> Jeeves_: yay! :)
<ivoks> domas: so, you delay for how long?
<domas> ivoks: an hour
<ivoks> domas: what about if master cracks? you loose everything created in last hour
<soren> waver_: Is there a bug report open about the bug you're experiencing with those Sun boxes?
<domas> ivoks: no, you have binlogs on slave
<domas> ivoks: our masters have >5 slaves each :)
<waver_> http://journalspace.com/this_is_the_way_the_world_ends/not_with_a_bang_but_a_whimper.html
<ivoks> domas: thehe
<waver_> soren>  not yet. I need some confirmation from SUN
<waver_> And I want to know who do this certification about the X4150
<domas> Jeeves_: my dayjob is sun :)
<waver_> And wich processor is it
<ivoks> domas: one for redundancy and other with delayed replication?
<domas> ivoks: mostly for read scaling
<ivoks> of course
<domas> it comes packed with redundancy and such too, of course
<domas> we used to run RAID0 db masters for years
<waver_> domas>  sorry, the article was deleted I think
<domas> whitebox hardware
<domas> thats one of top10 sites =)
<waver_> http://blogs.computerworld.com/node/12756/print
<ivoks> domas: which one?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> wikipedia?
<ivoks> :)
<domas> ye
<ivoks> nice
<bangky> nice
<domas> Jeeves_: are you shouting at your disks too? :)
<Jeeves_> domas: Not anymore :)
<ivoks> :)
<domas> it is most popular thing to do at 7xxx's
<domas> after Brendan's video
<bangky> Jeeves_: you're the same Jeeves_ running the opensource mirrors?
<domas> my personal server hit some ubuntu software raid bug
<domas> it tries resyncing, then crashes at 99.9%
<Jeeves_> bangky: some, ues
<ivoks> you asked about that yesterday
<ivoks> right...
<bangky> Jeeves_: ic, cool
<domas> he's the guy in logo of ask.com!
<domas> oh no, he got laid off after rebranding!
<bangky> domas: erps..
<domas> the sad dotcom age story =)
<domas> so, for all the people who run DRBD, do you run heartbeat in v1 or v2 mode? :)
<incorrect> I need to include cryptsetup in my initrd
<ivoks> domas: i run rhcs
<domas> mhm
<ivoks> take care...
<SmokeyD> hey people. I am trying to get scponly to work with a chroot jail (/usr/sbin/scponlyc as shell). Each user get's his/her own chroot jail. scponlyc is setuid root and I think all necessary libraries are in the chroot jail. After logging in though, gftp hangs.
<SmokeyD> This is what auth.log says: http://pastie.org/391709
<SmokeyD> ah, I found a proper debugging way, not with gftp but using scp
<SmokeyD> now I see quite some things are still amiss :)
<Faust-C> anyone have issues w/ ocsinventory-server?
<Faust-C> seems the install scripts are messed up
<Faust-C> it doesnt properly pull deps nor configure mysql
<ivoks> mathiaz: ping
<mathiaz> ivoks: hi
<ivoks> mathiaz: for start; how are you? :)
<mathiaz> ivoks: FYI: server team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<ivoks> oh, right
<mathiaz> ivoks: doing great! and you?
<ivoks> doing fine...
<kraut> moin
<kaje> When a cronjob for a user runs, what scripts are run beforehand to set up the environment? (e.g. bashrc, profile, etc...)
<ivoks> kirkland: need an intro into ipmi?
<kirkland> ivoks: sure
<ivoks> ipmi is just a protocol between client software and system's BMC
<ivoks> BMC are usually hardware independet network cards which operate even when computer is offline
<ivoks> so, you can connect to it, power on the machine, and get your self a serial interface to the machine
<ivoks> you can enter bios, just as you are sitting in front of it
<ivoks> there are three specifivations; impi1 impi1.5 and ipmi2
<ivoks> ipmi2 supports SOL (serial over lan)
<ivoks> while 1 doesn't
<ivoks> 1.5 is a bridge between those two and depending on hardware, you can even get sol on those
<ivoks> dell's BMC cards support IPMI
<kirkland> gotcha
<ivoks> intel also, supermicro too
<ivoks> i'm not sure about hp and sun
<kirkland> ivoks: ibm does
<kirkland> ivoks: the bladecenters, anyway
<ivoks> probably, it's the most common interface to bmc
<ivoks> now, openipmi is just in kernel support for linux, so that one can use openipmi interface with ipmitool, to control system settings (boot order, sensor data, etc...)
<ivoks> but ipmitool can also connect over wire to other servers (this doesn't have anything to do with openipmi)
<ivoks> that's it :) short intro :D
<uvirtbot> New bug: #330626 in samba (main) "9.04 Jaunty Samba 2:3.3.0-3ubuntu2 fails to start on update " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330626
<ball> I missed the meeting. :-/
<jamesrfla> so you guys have a meeting 16:00 in #ubuntu-meeting
<jamesrfla> translated into 4PM eastern time
<sommer> 16:00 utc, 11:00 am eastern time
<jamesrfla> man I missed it and the only day that I would be able to attend
<incorrect> I've got a few custom debs i need to distribute,  is there an easy way to build my own repository?
<domas> incorrect: just put it in a launchpad ppa ;-)
<domas> but generally, yes
<incorrect> domas, i doubt anyone would want my debs
<domas> hehe
<domas> hold on
<incorrect> i just packaged openldap 2.4.14,  it doesn't give 100% desired results
<mathiaz> incorrect: are you building 2.4.14 with gnutls or openssl?
<incorrect> openssl
<domas> incorrect: lemmie share APT script for you
<incorrect> i didn't update gnutls
<domas> incorrect: this is what we use to build APT repos, it is a bit overweight for what you need I guess :)
<madhatter1> Hey everyone, Im running ubuntu server 8.10 and have an external HDD (NTFS) connected. The mount seems to work just fine, but sometimes it just says I cannot connect to the device.. Restarting then remounting the drive fixes it every time, but I dont want to have to reboot every time the drive has the issues. Is there a command to perhaps ntfs-3g services or a service that deals with talking to that drive?
<domas> incorrect: you can try 'reprepo'
<incorrect> falcon looks good
<incorrect> that seems what i need
<ScottK> incorrect: FYI, falcon is broken with django 1.0, so you'll need to make sure you have (IIRC) 0.96.
<ScottK> Patches welcome.
<madhatter1> Hey everyone, Im running ubuntu server 8.10 and have an external HDD (NTFS) connected. The mount seems to work just fine, but sometimes it just says I cannot connect to the device.. Restarting then remounting the drive fixes it every time, but I dont want to have to reboot every time the drive has the issues. Is there a command to perhaps ntfs-3g services or a service that deals with talking to that drive?
<rfs> hi everyone, i have a little question
<Nafallo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rfs> if u could help i will be very happy
<rfs> ok, soory
<rfs> what is ubuntu server 8.04.2 versions root pass, icouldt't install the system
<Nafallo> doesn't have one
<rfs> but when booted starts gnome and when i try to do something asks root passx, i tried root:root but it didn't work
<Nafallo> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/sudo_root.8.html
<Nafallo> no. it asks for your password
<jahor> rfs: are you shure that it asks for root password ? in ubu there is one basic user with sudo privileges.
<jahor> as Nafallo says... yust try password for your nonroot user
<rfs> i didn't mentioned, i didnt install the system yet, only booted from iso in a virtual mach
<rfs> ine
<Faust-C> anyone have linux servers/workstations in a Windows environment
<Faust-C> im in the planning stages of migrating to a domain and wonder what would be the best approach to make sure my linux servers dont get 'left behind'
<rfs> im so sorry for inconvenience, it's all my fault, sorry again
<uvirtbot> New bug: #281882 in openssh (main) "ssh hangs in initial handshaking when using IPv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281882
<Voltron> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genii> Odd that !apache seems to just link to generalised LAMP factoid
<Voltron> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Voltron> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Voltron> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Voltron> how can i add mod_security to my apache installation on ubuntu?
<ScottK> Voltron: What release are you running?
<Voltron> Hardy Heron desktop edition but with no GUI or anything
<ScottK> Mod security got removed from Debian/Ubuntu repositories due to licensing problems.  These just got fixed.  I don't recall if Hardy still had it or not.
<Voltron> ohhh ok
<genii> ScottK: Apt-cache search on my 8.04 box shows not there
<Voltron> so if its fixed now, what repo will it be in?
<ScottK> Jaunty
<maxb> rmadison libapache2-mod-security only finds anything in dapper
<maxb> did it come back with a different source package name?
<ScottK> Still needs New
<maxb> ah
<Voltron> So I need to wait until Jaunty comes out to use mod_security?
<ScottK> Or ask for a backport
<ScottK> !backports > Voltron
<ubottu> Voltron, please see my private message
<Voltron> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Voltron_> Jaunty seems to give me VERY poor network performance on my laptop
#ubuntu-server 2009-02-18
<kees> Voltron_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Packages
<Voltron_> thank you
<maxb> Hmm, that SecurityTeam/FAQ is silent about the issue of -security packages sometimes being based on previous -updates ones
<kees> maxb: it's a young document.  :)
<maxb> fair enough :-)
<maxb> I just noted it was very detailed in all other aspects of explaining the pockets
<steelcityjim> can anyone explain groups, and user access im having a problem with access for users
<genii> steelcityjim: Somewhat joomla-oriented but still informative article relating to user/group permissions etc: http://joomlapanel.com/joomla-article/55-unix-file-permissions-explanation.html
<tsrk> I'm running a server that's also a desktop but the problem is when users log in locally (through the GUI) they get special permissions (like non-root mounting).  How can I fix this?
<maxb> tsrk: some of that sort of thing is configurable in System > Administration > Authorizations
<tsrk> maxb, well, what i was hoping is that there's a way to only allow them to do what they could do with a remote shell login
<tsrk> what is letting them do the extra stuff anyway?
<maxb> I'm not 100% sure how it works, I think it involves dbus
<tsrk> ok
<tsrk> uh
<tsrk> maxb, what's "active console"?
<maxb> well, console is local, I'm guessing active relates to fast-user-switching
<tsrk> so does that mean the local gnome login?
<tsrk> like
<tsrk> what if i was running the minimal server installation
<tsrk> would the console be able to mount and unmount etc?
<maxb> a minimal server installation probably wouldn't even *have* a desktop environment at all
<tsrk> yeah
<tsrk> oh
<tsrk> so it wouldn't have whatever is managing this stuff?
<tsrk> i probably shouldn't even worry about this
<tsrk> anyone who has local access to my machine could just grab my external HD anyway
<ScottK> The non-root mounting (IIRC) comes from being in the plugdev group.
<genii> Or possibly from "users" option in fstab
<genii> ScottK: You seem to get around, I see you in a lot of channels :)
<tsrk> I noticed my machines getting sudo updates today... what was that fixing?
<ScottK> tsrk: There's a security announcement mailing list you can subscribe too (or you can get it RSS from ubuntu-nl).
<tsrk> :O really?
<tsrk> i'll look for that
<kees> tsrk: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
 * ScottK waves to kees.
<kees> heya ScottK!
<tsrk> ah, kees, thanks, explained it perfectly :D
<tsrk> wasn't a problem for my server anyway
<tsrk> Wow, am i the only one who asks questions in here?
<tsrk> anyway, I have more...
<tsrk> on my server I installed ubuntu desktop edition, and now want to remove all the graphical stuff (i don't even have a display attached).  How would I go about doing so?
<ScottK> tsrk: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ScottK> Then autoremove should take care of the rest.
<tsrk> ScottK, nope :(
<tsrk> didn't work
<tsrk> (nothing to autoremove after removing ubuntu-desktop)
<ScottK> Odd.  Dunno an easy way then.
<tsrk> ok :/
<tsrk> how bout a way to at least disable it so it doesn't waste cpu etc?
<ScottK> Removed xorg-server would get most of it.
<tsrk> i don't have a package called xorg-server
<tsrk> i have xorg, but nothing depends on it like i'd expect it to
<ScottK> How about xserver-xorg-core
<ScottK> xorg-server is the source package name.  Sorry.
<Asad2005> I have a server with a software raid of 6 disks. What would be the best way to monitor the status of raid ? I have set up a cron job to cat /proc/mdstat and check for unsued devices is this enough ?
<jtaji> Asad2005: mdadm can email you, but a cron job is a good addition in case mdadm dies
<Asad2005> jtaji, I dont have send mail set up and not planing to do it I just want to email a local user on same my LAN. Is it possible with mdadm
<kees> tsrk: I would actually recommend  sudo apt-get purge ...    instead of "remove"
<kees> then   sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<tsrk> kees, why?
<kees> tsrk: that way it will take all the config files and system users with it.
<tsrk> oh
<tsrk> yeah
<tsrk> but autoremove isn't removing them anyway :S
<kees> ("remove --purge" == "purge")
<kees> autoremove will only work after you remove the thing that brought it in (in this case "ubuntu-desktop")
<tsrk> i did that
<kees> or at least, it should.  :(
<tsrk> i've had this problem before (installing kubuntu-desktop onto my ubuntu-desktop machine)
<tsrk> it's something about those packages
<tsrk> i think it's not dependencies but it's something else
<kees> yeah, I haven't really spent too much time understanding those relationships.
<tsrk> i ended up finding my logs of installing all the kubuntu packages and uninstalling them all specifically
<kees> all I know is that 'autoremove' has been better than nothing.  :)
<tsrk> we shouldn't have to, that's the point of apt right? :P
<tsrk> generally autoremove works for me
 * kees nods
<kees> eek, past bedtime.  *wave*
<tsrk> cya
<tsrk> thanks for the help :)
<kees> sure thing! cya
<uvirtbot> New bug: #329606 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythweb shows only a blank page (dup-of: 329053)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329606
<Scix> how can i use autofs-ldap to mount a directory, inside a users home?
<AnRkey> i am working on a preseeded pxe network install setup. What do i need to add to the preseed file in order to get the default ubuntu desktop installed
<AnRkey> I am using the 8.04.2 alternate as a base cd
<Scix> You will need this: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-desktop
<Scix> AnRkey: I'm been working on the same system for some months now
<AnRkey> Scix, add that in as a d-i to the preseed?
<AnRkey> ahh, no... ok i see how it goes
<Scix> no, just as i posted it :)
<AnRkey> there is a similar line in the example
<AnRkey> Scix, thanks
<ivoks> er... nothing? :)
<ivoks> when you don't add anything, it installs desktop
<ivoks> trouble is if you want server :)
<AnRkey> ahh i c
<AnRkey> so leave that bit out then?
<ivoks> default is ok, like this:
<AnRkey> i want to remaster a cd with all the software in and have the complete thing install
<ivoks> https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<ivoks> so, that's not pxe
<ivoks> are you remastering CD or doing PXE install?
 * ball is confused
<AnRkey> ivoks
<AnRkey> both
<AnRkey> remastering the iso then extracting to my we server as the repo
<AnRkey> web server
<ivoks> i haven't remastered CD in years, so i'm rusty in that area
<ivoks> but the link i pasted is a great start for pxe
<AnRkey> ivoks, done all that already but nice to add to my notes
<AnRkey> Scix, how can i install all the extra packages that i added to my iso, or will they install automatically once they are part of the alternate image?
<ivoks> they won't install automaticaly
<AnRkey> can i add a package list?
<AnRkey> ivoks, didn't think they would
<AnRkey> not from what i have seen this morning
<ivoks> isn't there an application for remastering CDs?
<Scix> duse d-i pkgsel/include string <package>
<Scix> *use
<AnRkey> Scix, shweet! thanks
<AnRkey> Scix, gonna build them in to the iso and then call for them to be installed from the preseed
<ball> If I want to be able to netboot X terminals from an Ubuntu Server, should I go for the alternate install CD?
<Scix> AnRkey: If the package isn't on the CD, it will check the repos set with d-i mirror/*
<AnRkey> Scix, ok cool
<AnRkey> Scix, will this work? d-i pkgsel/include string multiselect thunderbird, openssh-server, build-essential
<Scix> but i have only tested this with PXE and a local ubuntu mirror
<AnRkey> Scix, i am almost there :) gonna write up a howto when i am done
<Scix> I don't know about thunderbird. if its something that you have to configure during install, you have to use thunderbild foo/bar value
<Scix> set DEB_CONFIG=developer in the boot parameters. Then you can se everything thats asked for. it's logged to syslog during install
<Scix> se my blog: http://www.sovetid.com/node/3
<AnRkey> thanks again Scix
<AnRkey> Scix, ho can i find out exactly what is being installed by a standard ubuntu 8.04 desktop install?
<Scix> I don't know, but maby this could be a start? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-desktop
<AnRkey> Scix, so if i install the ubuntu-desktop virtual package then i should be ok?
<Scix> yes :)
<dayo> .
<AnRkey> Scix, how to you add the preseed.cfg to your default file?
<AnRkey> how do...
<Scix> default? Like pxe default file?
<AnRkey> mine is not using the preseed file and i think my syntax is wrong. yes the pxe default file
<Scix> 10 sec. Just find a pastebin :)
<AnRkey> ta
<AnRkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Scix> like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/119616/
<AnRkey> ta
<Scix> preseed/url=http://address/file.cfg :)
<Scix> AnRkey: this shows all :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/119617/
<AnRkey> Scix, i see it's grabbing the preseed file now but it still asks questions
<AnRkey> so i think my preseed file has problems in it
<Scix> anRkay: Have you set preseed/interactive=true? If so, the installer will ask every question even if you have set them
<Scix> it aslo asks, if the preseed file don't have the answer
<AnRkey> ok cool
<AnRkey> does it keep asking after it finds a value that is not set? or does it continue with the answers it has?
<AnRkey> yeah, just got an error about the preseed file being corrupt
<AnRkey> it's a start :)
<Scix> hehe
<AnRkey> did you use the debian preseed example file?
<Scix> yes, that and a lot of testing and tailing the syslog file during install
<AnRkey> haha, have not used dcc in ages
<AnRkey> wow, thanks Scix! this is a much cleaner file to read
<AnRkey> how did you find the locale names?
<Scix> found them when reading syslog during a installation with the debuging options i talked about earlier
<AnRkey> ahh, it starts making sense :P
<Scix> i did not set them in the preseed file, so the installation asked for them, and loged it :)
<AnRkey> so i could answer all the questions and see what is being done
<Scix> yes :)
<AnRkey> shweet, bbl
<incorrect> during boot i don't enter in my cyrpto fs password,  the problem is then the system fails to boot and there seems to be a forced check on every device in fstab
<AnRkey> Scix, client or server syslog that stores the install logs?
<Scix> client :)
<AnRkey> u :) quite a bit u know :P
<incorrect> i want to copy my sudo config, can i simply scp sudoers or do i need to visudo on all machines?
<yann2> I wouldnt scp
<yann2> you would be at risk of having wrong permissions
<yann2> wrong permissions on sudoers would prevent you to set these permissions back again
<yann2> or be sure to have a correct umask
<incorrect> i have a way to get in if i can't sudo
<decembre> hello
<AnRkey> hi decembre
<yann2> incorrect > so, you can, just be sure that the file once copied has proper ownerships and perms
<decembre> is there apache2 specialists here ?
<AnRkey> Scix, how can i export and save the log from the installer?
<decembre> I would like to know the difference in forcelanguagepriority between prefer and fallback ?
<incorrect> yann2, i was more worried that visudo does more than just edit a file
<yann2> not really
<yann2> just checks for syntax before saving I think :)
<Scix> AnRkey: Yes! After the installation you have to install debconf-utils or something like that, and then run this as sudo https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-other
<AnRkey> Scix, thanks
<Scix> then you wil get a file with everything that happend duing the installation
<Scix> anrkey: you can also copy the syslog file from the installastion onto the target after installation by adding this to your preseed file d-i preseed/late_command string cp /etc/log/syslog /target/syslog.copy.txt or something like that :)
<AnRkey> then i can use the debconf-utils on it later?
<AnRkey> oh boy does this take forever or what? each time i wanna test something it's a new install :(
<Scix> anrkay: you can just read the file with what every texteditor you like :)
<AnRkey> Scix, this job is going to save my client 250,000 ZAR (about 24,360 USD)
<AnRkey> MS thugs have been phoning him for a "self audit" and then he gets a call from a MS gold partner that offers to do the audit for him
<AnRkey> so this job is his answer :)
<Scix> nice :) I'm u
<Scix> *pulling this system up for 5 schools in norway :)
<Scix> i just have a major autofs-ldap problem left :(
<AnRkey> i love automating pxe os installs, did a big RIS setup for the city of london academy
<AnRkey> man i wish i could help u there, haha
<AnRkey> soz :)
<ivoks> autofs-ldap?
<ivoks> for ~?
<Scix> ivoks, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072228
<Scix> the problem is that autofs wont find the maps :(
<ivoks> let's see
<ivoks> never tried that :)
<ivoks> didn't knew that's even possible
<Scix> thats ok. nobody else know either :P
<Scix> iv'e been googeling for 2 weeks now...
<ivoks> iiuc, this is an exension for autofs
<ivoks> right, it depends on autofs
<ivoks> so, you need to have autofs configured
 * ivoks is installing autofs-lda
<Scix> yes, have done so. I've told autofs to look for maps in ldap, but it just wont work
<ivoks> Scix: what's in auto.master.ldap?
<ivoks> er... auto.master
<Scix> nothing. LDAP is suposed to take over for that file i think
<ivoks> err
<ivoks> there's only autofs service
<ivoks> so, you have to configure it
<ivoks>  /usr/share/doc/autofs-ldap/examples
<ivoks> there's auto.master.ldap file
<Scix> aa nice. tanks, i'll try that
<ivoks> you've included automount scheme in slapd?
<Scix> yes
<ivoks> and you've added automount: ldap to /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<ivoks> and set up LDAPURI and LDAPBASE in /etc/default/autofs?
<Scix> jupp, wish by the way is written LDAP_URI and SEARCH_BASE according to the man pages
<ivoks> i'm reading README file in docs
<ivoks> README.ldap_master
<ivoks> and checking README.Debian would be wise too :)
<Scix> HAHH
<Scix> i managed to start autofs :)
<Scix> after i added the ldap stuff in auto.master
<ivoks> so, it's working now?
<Scix> testing the client now
<Scix> no, it didn't mount
<dmacnutt> are you using keys?
<Scix> keys?
<Scix> i have a server identical to the one in the example :)
<Scix> automountInformation in a automount object
<Scix> with the same CN as the user
<dmacnutt> what version of autofs?
<Scix> v4
<ivoks> Scix: check the logs
<ivoks> Scix: that's the first thing you should do
<Scix> yes, syslog tellst nothing
<dmacnutt> i could never get v4 to work for me, had to compile and switch to v5
<dmacnutt> but it seems 8.10 has v5 in the repos
<dmacnutt> i will spit out my slapd automount stuff
<Scix> yes, i didn't install it because i read some where that it was some testing version
<dmacnutt> try and parse the important bits
<Scix> i'm greping for automount
<Scix> did a "sudo cat /var/log/* | grep automount". found nothing
<Scix> on the client
<ivoks> autofs
<ivoks> iirc
<Scix> nothing on autofs either
<ivoks> and slapd logs on server?
<ivoks> did slapd notice connection at all?
<ivoks> put log_level in slapd.conf to 2048
<ivoks> loglevel
<ivoks> or 256
 * ivoks discovered IF statement in MySQL today
<ivoks> would someone be so kind and review one proposed diff for dovecot? :)
<AnRkey> Scix, did you use debconf-utils to cleanup the output of log file some how or what?
<Scix> no, i just ran those comands, and i recived a text file of everything that happend during installation
<AnRkey> i have the 8mb syslog file and i see the answers being done
<AnRkey> it's just soooo much to go through
<Scix> search :)
<Scix> if you tail -f /var/log/syslog during a installation where you have set preseed/interactive=true it's easier to se just the itneresting things that happends when a question is asked
<AnRkey> Scix, i don't know what i would have done without you mate
<AnRkey> thanks a stack! :D
<uvirtbot> New bug: #331046 in samba (main) "samba panic or segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331046
<profanephobia> Can I boot and customize a thin client image using Gnome window manager?
<dmacnutt> ltsp?
<profanephobia> yeah
<dmacnutt> you want the clients to boot with gnome?
<profanephobia> yes
<dmacnutt> so add it to your image
<profanephobia> ok i was just making sure that was possible thank you
<dmacnutt> probaly be sluggish
<dmacnutt> better off with something a little lighter
<dmacnutt> xfce maybe
<profanephobia> i might just use xmonad
<dkulchenko> Here's my story: I created 2 LVM PVs, put about 50GB of data on to them (this is all on a Live CD), then at some point Firefox froze, and I had to reboot. I boot back in, reinstall lvm2, it detects the volume group, but complains about not being able to find a physical volume by xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx UUID, which does not match any of the drives I have. It wasn't letting me mount anything, but was detecting the names of the LVs
<dkulchenko>  fine, so I used pvcreate to restore metadata with a forced UUID. Then, I get back my LVs, but they are reporting 0B free, and do not seem to have a filesystem on them! I don't have backup metadata, because I didn't know about it until I rebooted and lost it. What can I do to restore my data?
<_ruben> you put data on lvs, not pvs
<uvirtbot> New bug: #234302 in ipmitool (universe) "ipmitool console session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234302
<dkulchenko> _ruben: i know. i didn't say that i put data on pvs
<bdubnc> Hey guys, I am having a serious problem.  I am trying to configure a mainpine IQ express 8 port on Ubuntu 8.04.2 server.  For some reason the server will find the card, but not configure any com ports.  I have done everything that mainpine suggested, even called there tech support.  No Help.  Anyone who has worked with this please let me know!
<dkulchenko> anyone? i don't have backups and I need to recover this
<krunk-|work> I need to upgrade mys erver, I'm following this tutorial: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<krunk-|work> update-manager-core is installed, but this file does not exist: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<krunk-|work> shoudl I just create it?
<bdubnc> I am assuming no one has used the mainpine IQ express card with Ubuntu
<bn43> hi is anyone using smstools here? I've assigned a script with belonging to root to the eventhandler and its not executing - I'm thinking its a rights issue
<krunk-|work> well, I went ahead and created the file. the upgrade fails. it would seem that the problem is the same that led me to upgrade: none of the package servers exist anymore. 404 not found
<sommer> krunk-|work: what release are you running?
<krunk-|work> feisty
<krunk-|work> if you'd like I can post the main upgrade log
<sommer> krunk-|work: feisty is end of life, so I'm 100% sure how you'll need to upgrade, may have to be from CDROM
<krunk-|work> http://pastie.org/393112
<krunk-|work> you mean "I'm *not* 100% sure?"
<krunk-|work> this is a live server, how risky is this?
<sommer> woops yes, that's what I meant
<krunk-|work> so it's not as simple as changing the repository url's?
<sommer> krunk-|work: not sure I've never tried it... may be others have though
<henkjan> krunk-|work: ubuntu has an mirror with al old releases
<bn43> hi is anyone using smstools here? I've assigned a script with belonging to root to the eventhandler and its not executing - I'm thinking its a rights issue
<henkjan> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<krunk-|work> it's times like these that I appreciate debian's conservative upgrading hehe. . . course there are many other times I loathe it :P
<sommer> krunk-|work: ya, but that's kind of what the LTS releases are fore :)
<krunk-|work> LTS?
<NuclearSquid> I'm looking at turning an ubuntu server into a NAS box with iSCSI --- is this easy to do with ubuntu?
<sommer> Long Term Support... released every two years, 3 years of desktop support and 5 for server
<krunk-|work> ah
<krunk-|work> should of used that I guess hehe
<bn43> hi is anyone using smstools here? I've assigned a script with belonging to root to the eventhandler and its not executing - I'm thinking its a rights issue
<krunk-|work> k, I see the mapping between the old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu sources to us.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, but I also have some security sources: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<sommer> bn43: not me
<bn43> :-( heart skippted a beat when I got a direct response - thought there was an answer....:-)
<krunk-|work> ok, this post seems to be a walk through. but am I crazy or is he giving sources to edgey...which is not feisty?
<krunk-|work> http://jacob.steelsmith.org/content/upgrade-ubuntu-feisty-post-end-life
<bdubnc> Ok, do I need to install the linux-restricted drivers for the mainpine board to work?
<speckz> Hi! I hope someone can help me. I'm not sure what this is called so I could not search for it. I need to configure an Ubuntu server to send email from local LAN (different subnets) without having users on the LAN provide login credentials. Is it possible to configure sendmail or whatever  you might recommend to send mail based on an IP,  IPs,  and/or IP ranges?
<thewrath> so as a relay agent?
<speckz> I guess, not sure what it would be called. :)
<thewrath> i have mail on my local computer sent out to real e-mail addresses
<speckz> I'd like to disable logins(username and password) and have the server accept all email from said IP(s).
<thewrath> the only login creditials is for the smtp client that everyone would use
<krunk-|work> ok, so if I get the most recent install disk, will it wipe and install or not?
<ScottK> speckz: That's a standard configuration for Postfix.
<speckz> So what is this called? email relaying?
<krunk-|work> I've updated my sources.list to the old-releases, but apt-get update still tries to pull from others like this
<krunk-|work> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main/debian-installer Packages
<krunk-|work> could it be getting these from somewhere else?
<krunk-|work> ok, it's coming from this file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list
<krunk-|work> which the updater overwrites when I run do-release-upgrade, how do prevent it from overwriting it?
<ScottK> speckz: If you install postfix, pick the option called Internet Site.
<krunk-|work> this is pretty annoying. it refuses to use the new servers
<krunk-|work> or the uh, old-release servers
<ScottK> speckz: It will ask you for local networks, add your list of ip addresses there.
<speckz> ScottK, anything else?
<ScottK> That should be it.
<lamont> krunk-|work: if you have no *.archive.ubuntu.com lines, then it does something of the form: ZOMG I CAN'T FIND ANY REAL MIRRORS, USE Y(OURS?
<lamont> and you say 'yes'
<lamont> for bonus points, if you're going from the last old-releases release to the first archive.u.c release, then that prompt is your opportunity to go edit the sources.list before saying yes, to s/old-releases/archive/g
 * Faust-C wonders how to use serial ports
<speckz> ScottK: Thanks!
 * lamont considers saying "with serial cables, of course", but decides not to
<Nafallo> lamont: consider we use them with Cat5e ;-)
<lamont> Faust-C: various things out there for talking to them - minicom
<lamont> Nafallo: feh
<lamont> Nafallo: still a DB9 most of the time, though
<lamont> so, s/cables/connectors/
<lamont> now, where is that trout.
<Nafallo> lamont: yes. in one end :-)
<Faust-C> lamont, yeah but idk how to actually 'use' them
<lamont> yeah - PrairieNOC has a Cyclades, too
<Nafallo> lamont: (except for the strange ones) ;-)
<Faust-C> like im using cutecom to connect to a OLD cisco router
<Faust-C> and idk wtf to do next
<lamont> Faust-C: that's beyond the scope of where I can comfortably help
<Nafallo> Faust-C: set the correct speed and get a prompt? :-)
<Faust-C> Nafallo, oic, thats what im trying to figure out
<Faust-C> lamont, ty btw
<Faust-C> google ftw
<Faust-C> Nafallo, the whole 'speed' thing helped
<Nafallo> Faust-C: yes
<krunk-|work> lamont: it doesn't prompt me, it just glibbly overwrites the prerequists-sources.list file and fails
<lamont> krunk-|work: paste your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com or so, pls?
<krunk-|work> sure
<krunk-|work> http://pastie.org/393185
<krunk-|work> but it's the /etc/sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list that it seems to write the new source to and than fail on sync'ing
<krunk-|work> the issue is listed on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeProblems
<krunk-|work> but the solution doesn't work (e.g. placing the old-releases ip in /etc/hosts mapped to us.archive.ubuntu.org
<krunk-|work> brb
<bdubnc> Hey guys, I have to apply 2 kernel patches to get my mainpine card to work.  What is the easiest way to patch my kernel in Ubuntu.  Thanks!
<jtaji> !kernel | bdubnc
<ubottu> bdubnc: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bdubnc> thanks ubottu
<bdubnc> Ok I read that information, but it really doesn't tell me what todo
<CarlFK> "apt-get install mysql-server" config/postinst script  prompts for an admin pw - how can I script that?  (seed the value or ignore it and config the thing later - just want it to not require user input)
<krunk-|work> lamont: see anything?
<lamont> krunk-|work: sorry - got dragged into a couple things before getting dragged out the door for a couple hours in ~ -2 minutes
<krunk-|work> lamont: no problem
<redspire> Hey, anyone know how to reinstall pam / reset the module definitions?
<bacaci|work> any chance that there is going to be an apt repository containing libapache2-mod-mono2 for use with mono-apache-server2?
<ivoks> grrr... why didn't we merge libapache-mod-security? grrr...
<ivoks> they added exception to the license, so it's ok to ship binary
<ivoks> ok, for jaunty+1 :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: you've still got a few minutes to do so, right?
<bacaci|work> I'm not dot net... and I don't really know what the error means.. so I think mod_mono2 might fix it? worth compiling, if available even?
<ivoks> ajmitch: yeah, i do
<ajmitch> ivoks: how'd you go with dovecot?
<ivoks> ajmitch: i'm waiting for a review
<ivoks> ajmitch: bug 329878
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 329878 in dovecot "dovecot-postfix is Architecture: any" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329878
<krunk-|work> I miss good 'ole apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<ajmitch> ivoks: I'll take a look at some point, if someone else doesn't upload it first
<ivoks> ajmitch: oh, thanks
 * ajmitch may as well try & be a little bit useful for a change :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> all mod-sec's build deps are in main
<ivoks> that's awsome
<krunk-|work> not having any way to upgrade feisty really sucks
<ivoks> ?
<krunk-|work> the do-release-upgrade ignores my sources.list and overwrites teh sources.list.d/prerequis-sources
<krunk-|work> with servers that don't exist
<krunk-|work> so I can't upgrade without, I assume, wiping the server and reinstalling from scatch
<ivoks> feisty was 7.04?
<soren> yes
<ivoks> well, gutsy is still supported
<ivoks> so, you should be able to upgrade with do-release-upgrade
<krunk-|work> but I can't update to gutsy either >.<
<krunk-|work> do-release-upgrade keeps overwriting /etc/apt/sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list with non-existent servers
<krunk-|work> then failing
<soren> Which non-existent servers?
<ivoks> which non-existing server?
<ivoks> :)
<krunk-|work> us.archive.ubuntu.org feisty
<krunk-|work> sec
<krunk-|work> I'll pastie
<krunk-|work> Failed http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main/debian-installer Packages
<krunk-|work> it gets that from the prerequists file, no matter what I put in there (e.g. the old-release source) it overwrites it with this repository
<ivoks> and what do you have in prerequists-sources.list?
<krunk-|work> I put deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main/debian-installer
<krunk-|work> then it overwrites that with the above
<ivoks> then remove that, remove the fail
<ivoks> and then try
<ivoks> file
<ivoks> s/fail/file
<krunk-|work> just delete the prequisites file all together?
<ivoks> move it somewhere else
<ivoks> like ~
<krunk-|work> sure
<ivoks> where did you get that file from anyway?
<krunk-|work> recretes it
<krunk-|work> part of default isntall
<krunk-|work> install*
<ivoks> i've never seen that file
<krunk-|work> do-release-upgrade simply recreates the prerequisites file with faulty server info and proceeds to epic fail
<krunk-|work> hold on, I even found a bug report reference to it in the official ubuntu site
<Doonz> how do i force a rescan of of hard disks?
<ivoks> krunk-|work: i've found bug reports
<krunk-|work> ah cool
<krunk-|work> yeah, it's not user created
<ivoks> heh... and a workaround :)
<krunk-|work> oh yeah?
<kansan__> if i want to enable third party folks to FTP into my box at port 21.... do i need to do anything other than ensure that the port is open on the firewall?  [ubuntu hardy]
 * krunk-|work listens attentively
<ivoks> put this in your /etc/hosts:
<ivoks> 91.189.88.40 us.archive.ubuntu.com
<krunk-|work> oh that one, yeah. I tried. didn't work. let me try that ip though, I gave 35 a shot
<ivoks> ah, different IP won't help :/
<krunk-|work> I had this in there: 91.189.88.35 us.archive.ubuntu.com
<krunk-|work> which maps to the old-release server
<ivoks> you don't need old-release
<ivoks> you need archive.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> or... hm..
<krunk-|work> how do you flush cache?
<krunk-|work> dns cache
<redspire> Anyone know how I can reinstall pam?
<maxb> Switching to old-releases by putting wrong info in /etc/hosts is surely not the right way to do it
<ivoks> krunk-|work: you are runing dns?
<krunk-|work> nah, but most systems build a local cache. nslookup isn't mapping the right ip despite it being in /etc/hosts
<ivoks> nslookup looks at DNS
<krunk-|work> maxb: any ideas on how to work around this bug so I can upgrade to gutsy?
<redspire> ls
<ivoks> krunk-|work: don't check with nslookup, just run do-release-upgrade
<redspire> er
<krunk-|work> maybe if I write protect the sources file with chattr
<Deeps> nslookup ignores what you have in /etc/hosts:        nslookup - query Internet name servers interactively
<ivoks> unfortunatly, our 'host' does the same :(
<ivoks> ignores /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Deeps> bind9-host does, i didnt think normal 'host' did
<ivoks> well, we ship bind9-host
<Deeps> since intrepid/jaunty?
<maxb> krunk-|work: hmm.. that's likely to break the upgrade further on
<ivoks> Deeps: even in hardy, iirc
<ivoks> Deeps: maybe since the first version :)
<krunk-|work> I was thinking I could for the initial sync, than remove it...but it didn't like that
<Deeps> ivoks: not in hardy 8.04 at least, the sendmail bug i hit was only caused because i installed bind9-host
<mathiaz> coffeedude: FYI - I've just uploaded krb5 with the likewise-open-gssapi patch
<ivoks> Deeps: host is in universe, bind9-host is in main
<krunk-|work> damnit, this is lame
<Deeps> ivoks: bizarre
<mathiaz> coffeedude: I'm also about to upload openldap 2.4.14 which already has the likewise-openldap-gssapi in it.
<krunk-|work> oh well, the server does it's job. I guess it'll just never get upgraded >.<
<ivoks> Deeps: we should consider moving to 'real' host for jaunty+1
<maxb> krunk-|work: I would do it by editing the prerequists file before running the installer
<krunk-|work> maxb: it overwrites
<maxb> I mean, edit the copy *in* the installer program
<ivoks> krunk-|work: have you tried with the ip i told you?
<maxb> ivoks: but if he does that, how's the upgrader going to get the *gutsy* files
<krunk-|work> maxb: that was the first thing I tried
<krunk-|work> ivoks: the .40, yes
<krunk-|work> maxb: hm, I'll have to hunt it down. it's in one of the python modules
<maxb> krunk-|work: I don't think so. I just got gutsy.tar.gz off the mirrors, it's a plain file
<ivoks> maxb: the ip was from archive.ubuntu.com
<krunk-|work> maxb: alright, so you're saying just manually download the gutsy.tar.gz file and...?
<ivoks> krunk-|work: that's server?
<ivoks> lots of services?
<ivoks> i would just sed feisty with gutsy and run update, dist-upgrade
<ivoks> i could be bumpy, but you would get there in the end
<krunk-|work> that would be the debian way, but doesn't this break ubuntu
<maxb> It can do - or rather, it can miss important steps in the upgrade
<maxb> krunk-|work: I would get gutsy.tar.gz, unpack it, edit the embedded sources.list, and run ./gutsy
<ivoks> krunk-|work: do-release-upgrade does dist-upgrade + some other stuff
<NuclearSquid> i'm thinking about doing a software raid array, has anyone done this with ubuntu server? it look like it should take 10 minutes
<maxb> krunk-|work: Do be aware I've never tested this, though :-)
<krunk-|work> lol
<ivoks> NuclearSquid: yes, all the time
<krunk-|work> oh lord, final last words
<NuclearSquid> ivoks: Have you used serial ATA?
<ivoks> NuclearSquid: sata? yes, all the time
<NuclearSquid> ivoks: It says on the old how-to that you can only do raid5 with software -- but it's from 2003
<NuclearSquid> can it do 6 now?
<NuclearSquid> ivoks: is the tool you use mdadm?
<ivoks> 6? depends on the version
<ivoks> jaunty can do 6
<NuclearSquid> ah
<ivoks> hardy can also do 6
<pjsturgeon> hi. at the moment i have to type sudo dhclient eth1 every time i boot my server. how do i get ethernet running by itself?
<NuclearSquid> doing dist-upgrade right now
<ivoks> pjsturgeon: add auto eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<NuclearSquid> I had 7.10
<ivoks> pjsturgeon: and under that line, add iface eth1 inet dhcp
<NuclearSquid> I love apt
<ivoks> NuclearSquid: do-release-upgrade is right way
<NuclearSquid> oh
<pjsturgeon> ahh im an idiot. i had the line auth eth12
<pjsturgeon> eth1 even
<NuclearSquid> I upgrade via SSH
 * NuclearSquid is badass
<ivoks> so, we are now freezed? :)
<soren> ivoks: UTC, mate. UTC.
<soren> Still 46 minutes to go.
<ivoks> :)
<NuclearSquid> ivoks: thx for that release tip, never done it before -- working great
<ivoks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive - doesn't look promissing for mod-security :D
<techsupport> how do i change the user's password ?
<kansan> how do i change the home directory for a given user?
<ivoks> techsupport: passwd
<ivoks> kansan: usermod -d
<redspire> Well, if anyone wonders -- pam-auth-update and dkpg-reconfigure didn't help, so I ended up copying the pam config files from another Ibex server to the faulty one.  The one time I don't make confi file backups... :)
<orudie> sorry for the nick change ivoks
<ivoks> kansan: usermod -d new_dir username
<ivoks> kansan: oh, and don't forge moving old directory to the new one
<kansan> forge?
<ajmitch> ivoks: ok, from what I can see dovecot looks reasonable, will upload
<ivoks> kansan: example: usermod -d /home/test newaccount; mv /home/newaccount /home/test
<ivoks> ajmitch: yay! maybe -i would be better than -pdovecot-postfix?
<ajmitch> most likely, but not a blocker for now
<ivoks> ajmitch: right, if there would be new indep packages, i'll fix it
<ivoks> ajmitch: thank you!
 * ajmitch needs faster upstream DSL
<ivoks> kansan: forget; sorry' it's almost 1AM and i'm loosing the fight against the keyboard
<ivoks> kansan: there's also usermod -m -d /home/test newaccount (whichi will move the home dir for you :)
<krunk-|work> where can I get a list of arch x86_64 sources for gutsy? for my sources.list?
<ivoks> kansan: it's the same as i386
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> krunk-|work: it's the same as i386
<ivoks> time to stop typing...
<krunk-|work> I'm getting afew failed sources, mind pastie'ing your sources.list?
<ajmitch> ivoks: did you get the libapache-mod-security sync requested?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> bug 331284
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 331284 in ubuntu "Please sync libapache-mod-security 2.5.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331284
<ajmitch> hopefully it won't need an FF exception for being processed after the freeze
<ivoks> let's hope so
<ajmitch> otherwise it's time to bug your friendly server team representative for release duties
<ivoks> krunk-|work: what's failing?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #277556 in open-vm-tools (multiverse) "should build kernel modules with dkms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277556
<ivoks> krunk-|work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119860/ (replace hardy with gutsy)
<krunk-|work> cool, thanks ivoks looks good
 * krunk-|work crosses fingers
<maxb> hm? libapache-mod-security is synced and in binary NEW
<ivoks> oh, right
<ivoks> couple of hours ago :)
<ajmitch> that's rather useful
<ivoks> invalidating my request...
<maxb> I think everyone must be rushing in uploads before FF, the buildds are swamped :-)
<ivoks> yep, there will be tons of updates tomorrow :)
<krunk-|work> ivoks: and that's for server right?
<krunk-|work> the sources?
<ivoks> krunk-|work: sources.list is the same for all supported archs and all supported variants
<ivoks> krunk-|work: so, with same sources.list you can get kubuntu amd64 and ubuntu-server i386
<krunk-|work> thought so, I got an error though
<krunk-|work> Errno architecture (x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi-2.6.15.7) does not match executable architecture (x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi-2.6.24-15-server) at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/Errno.pm line 11.
<ivoks> 2.6.15 isn't feisty kernel
<ivoks> that's dapper
<ivoks> and 2.6.24 isn't gutsy
<krunk-|work> I just added those sources and upgraded
<ivoks> mine?
<ivoks> i told you to replace hardy with gutsy
<krunk-|work> I did
<krunk-|work> not a hardy in there
#ubuntu-server 2009-02-19
<ivoks> /usr/local/share?
<ivoks> you have custom perl?
<krunk-|work> npe
<krunk-|work> nope
<ivoks> ls -dl /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/Errno.pm
<ivoks> if it's in /usr/local/, it's custom, not from ubuntu
<krunk-|work> hm
<krunk-|work> maybe from backuppc, is there a way to check what package a file belongs to?
<ivoks> no package stores anything in /usr/local
<ivoks> that's for hand made, compiled binaries
<ivoks> dpkg -S /path/to/the/file
<ivoks> ok, the hell has frozen
<krunk-|work> hm, so it says not found
<krunk-|work> so I guess I could safely move the files in tehre, they're not in my path
<krunk-|work> ok, the dist-upgrade is definitely installing files into /usr/local
<ivoks> dist-upgrade installs packages
<ivoks> if you are using only ubuntu repositories, it would be a bug if anything ends up in /usr/local
<krunk-|work> but removing the /usr/local did allow the dist-upgrade to complete
<krunk-|work> let's hope the reboot works o.O
<krunk-|work> I'll dance a jig if it does heeh
<maxb> krunk-|work: The *only* things that end up in /usr/local as a result of Ubuntu packages should be empty directories for local sysadmins to add things to to integrate with installed systems (and the occasional index/control file when the relevant thing requires such a file in any integration point directory)
<ivoks> take care...
<krunk-|work> well, the kernel came up. wonder how long it'll take to fsck this 3TB volume
<uvirtbot> New bug: #330982 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "old_passwords.cnf: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330982
<krunk-|work> I think evm may be futzing with my hardware raid/fstab setup
<krunk-|work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583958
<krunk-|work> happened from feisty => gutsy upgrade
<FrankT-Qc> Hello, anybody here ?
<FrankT-Qc> Allo ? Hello ?
<mathiaz> !ask | FrankT-Qc
<ubottu> FrankT-Qc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FrankT-Qc> Hi ! There's been an important security update in vsftpd and I was wondering to whom should I raise a flag so that it makes it to the repos as fast as possible ??? Any Idea ?
<mathiaz> FrankT-Qc: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<mathiaz> FrankT-Qc: ^^ has guideline about reporting security issues
<FrankT-Qc> mathiaz : Would you suggest I fill a bug report even if that's already fixed in the most recent version of the software ?
<mathiaz> FrankT-Qc: is it fixed in a version that is in the archive?
<FrankT-Qc> not in the archive...
<mathiaz> FrankT-Qc: you can always file a bug report
<FrankT-Qc> alright, i'll try this
<mathiaz> FrankT-Qc: bug report are for packages in the archive
<kees> FrankT-Qc: also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSecurity
<FrankT-Qc> mathias : Just to make this clear : vsftpd 2.0.7 (in the archive) had an issue and vsftpd 2.1.0 (not yet in the archive) doesn't anymore... What I'm curious about is weither this should be signaled so that 2.1.0 makes it to the archive as fast as possible... still suggest a bug report ?
<mathiaz> FrankT-Qc: the security is tracking bug report marked as security vulnerabilities. They will take appropriate actions.
<mathiaz> FrankT-Qc: the security *team*
<FrankT-Qc> thanks !
<krunk-|work> is there a way to get a status bar when fsck'ing a file system?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fsck usually prints out [ ==== \     ] type status things
<krunk-|work> man fsck :P
<krunk-|work> krunk-|work: rtfm n00b!
<krunk-|work> heh
<krunk-|work> fsck -C
<krunk-|work> now I wonder how to get it to do that during init
<Kamping_Kaiser> admitedly i'm not running u-server, but it does that on all my boxens :/
<kansan> backups dont seem to be working?
<kansan> i'm sorry ;  i mean ;  cron seems not to be running
<Delvien> Trying to setup a webserver, have SQL/PHP/Apache2 up and running ( i think) but having some issues, and i think they are SQL related. I followed some guides online and when it asks me to set a password i get errors.  I have no idea what to do now
<Delvien> Is there a good guide online?
<thewrath> when you installed server did you seelct lamp?
<Delvien> Yep
<Delvien> sudo tasksel also reflects this
<vorian> Delvien: http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mysql-set-change-reset-root-password/
<vorian> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<Delvien> vorian that set the info
<vorian> rock on
<Delvien> vorian still not loading the page though.. so maybe its not an SQL problem
<vorian> where is your page located, and is it writeable?
<Delvien> /home/user/www
<Delvien> Its writable
<Delvien> Well, wordpress just said it wasnt.. grr
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> make sure
<vorian> chmod 777 -R ~/www/wordpress-name
<Delvien> a bit farther now
<Delvien> I have all the wordpress filed in the root of www since that is the only site for now
<Delvien> files*
<vorian> i see
<vorian> so is it working for ya?
<Delvien> eh, its "running the install" but not doing anything
<Delvien> so i dont think it is
<vorian> you can use the example config, and skip the install
<chmac> I'm trying `sudo ls /var/lib/php5/` and the command seems to be running indefinitely...
<chmac> Any advice?
<Delvien> vorian did that, loaded a GUI less page
<Delvien> vorian that i click log in and it does nothing
<Delvien> What's funny is that this was working 15 mins ago, I changed blog URL and some other URL and bam, doesnt load now
<vorian> ah
<vorian> Delvien: install phpmyadmin
<vorian> you will have to change your database
<vorian> once installed, just type www.yourkewlsite.net/phpmyadmin
<Delvien> vorian ah, some database info was screwed up
<vorian> yes, wordpress stores your site url in the database
<vorian> if it doesn't match your actual url, you have to manualy fix it
<Delvien> vorian http://reidthegeek.com/ test it out for ma
<vorian> Delvien: works for me!
<Delvien> it keeps loading from my dns name or making reference to it
<Delvien> it's strange, for the life of me, it should just be loading the URL, but instead it references loading the dns name
<vorian> it loads fine for me
<Delvien> It does for me too, but I dont want it loading the dns name
<vorian> ah
<Delvien> vorian i love WP... seriousl
<Delvien> seriously
<vorian> Delvien: it is quite nice :)
<Delvien> vorian even got the Iphone plugin installed for my android phone, and all u iphoners
<vorian> pfft
<Delvien> vorian what?
<vorian> my phone is a bsd phone :P
<vorian> (it just happens to be made by apple)
<Delvien> You can admit you have an Iphone.
<vorian> ✓
<evarlast> osx is not bsd. sorry :(
<Delvien> lol
<genii> osx is basically AppleUnix
<thewrath> is there wobi for 9.04
<w33d5> does anyone know of a way on UBUNTU SERVER (NO Window Manager) to Mount a DVD and RUN a SCRIPT (DVD Backup)
<w33d5> automatically that is
<krunk-> I've just upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 from ubuntu 7.04. I'd like to upgrade to the LTS edition
<krunk-> is that jus t a matter or changing sources?
<genii> krunk-: No
<genii> krunk-: See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<racecar-56> i need to make a user to su to root and delete a user that was formerly the only one and then use root to make it again with no password, what to do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> boot single user
<racecar-56> how?
<racecar-56> i have the 'login:' prompt
<Kamping_Kaiser> ctrl+alt+del the box so it reboots, then when grub counts down press escape and select 'single user'
<racecar-56> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres probably a detailed guide on the wiki/help site
<racecar-56> ok im on the grub menu i have 'Ubuntu 8.10 blah blah blah blah blah 2.6.27-7-server' and a recovery mode, is recovery mode right? (i also have a memtest86+ but i obviously know that is NOT gonna help)\
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah, recovery mode
<racecar-56> *chooses recovery mode and lol's at BIG VERBOSITY* root shell?
<racecar-56> what do i pick?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure what you get with ubuntu recovery shell - a root terminal , if thats an option
<racecar-56> yea there is
<Kamping_Kaiser> and please dont pm me
<racecar-56> ok
<racecar-56> ok im on root prompt
<Kamping_Kaiser> now remove/add the user as you normally would
<racecar-56> ok
<racecar-56> ok it fussing that i didnt give it a password
<genii> You might want to add them to some group which has sudo rights
<racecar-56> ok
<genii> Weird. freenode keeps disconnecting me when it can't ping me for 30 secs
<racecar-56> hmm
<racecar-56> what id is root's group by default, 1000? 0?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um, wha?
<genii> racecar-56: Use adm gid instead, root's is dangerous to give to a user
<Kamping_Kaiser> isnt 'admin' sudoers group?
<genii> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes
<genii> racecar-56: Please don't PM me
<racecar-56> ok so how do i be able to make a user that auto-logs on
<Kamping_Kaiser> why would you want that?
<racecar-56> so i wont have to unplug my keyboard and plug it into my server and 'blindly' type in the username and pass
<racecar-56> my server is a hp mediasmart ex475
<ScottK> racecar-56: You can't ssh into the server?
<racecar-56> scottk: well, im 'setting up' my sever on a real pc first
<racecar-56> scottk: because i dont have a way to see anything the server displays, the server has no video card
<ScottK> OK, do yourself a favor and learn to ssh into the box.  That'll work better.
<racecar-56> it isnt on the internet
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its not on a network, how is it a server?
<racecar-56> ok look, i am following these crazy instructions...
<racecar-56> i have to take my server's HDD out and put it into a real pc and install ubuntu like nothing
<racecar-56> then set up remote access... however i can't do remote access unless i'm logged into sever right?
<racecar-56> (remote access = ssh)
<ScottK> If you install the ssh server you should be able to just log in via ssh.
<racecar-56> i did install ssh server
<racecar-56> so all i gotta do is put my server's hd back into sever and turn on the server?
<racecar-56> (obviously it's on the internet and does have cable)
<ScottK> Assuming networking starts correctly (generally it will).
<racecar-56> does ubuntu's setup only execute drivers that it detects matching devices for? or will it load my server's matching hardware drivers (which is A LOT different)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> although you may have issues with the ethernet devices changing (udevs fault)
<racecar-56> oh noes
<racecar-56> will it work on internet?
<racecar-56> at all?
<racecar-56> by the way the re-creation of my racecar56 user actually made me not a sudoer... DARN, no more root access!
<racecar-56> good gracious i fell like re-installing it
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you add yourself to the correct group (as genii suggested)
<racecar-56> i dont know the gid so no
<genii> 114
<Kamping_Kaiser> <genii> You might want to add them to some group which has sudo rights
<Kamping_Kaiser> <Kamping_Kaiser> isnt 'admin' sudoers group?
<racecar-56> i dont know how to add a user to a group
<racecar-56> good gracious i fell like re-installing ubuntu server
<Kamping_Kaiser> use gpasswd
 * genii ponders usermod -G  admin username -a
<genii> I can never recall were the -a goes
<genii> Might be right after the -G
<racecar-56> my username is racecar56, what do i do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> genii, i prefer gpasswd -a user group (less chance of buggering things up afaik)
<genii> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes
<racecar-56> ok
<racecar-56> that fixed it
<genii> Kamping_Kaiser: I apologise for my BSD-isms (adm, usermod)
<racecar-56> lolz
<racecar-56> i do freebsd on a virtual machine sometimes
<Kamping_Kaiser> genii, hah. I'll be your friend anyway :p
<racecar-56> so all i have to do is put my server's HDD (thats in the pc) back to the server and turn it on and that's all?
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
<racecar-56> sorry glitched out
<racecar-56> so all i have to do is put my server's HDD (thats in the pc) back to the server and turn it on and that's all?
<racecar-56> ok i went and put my server's hd in server and i ping'd the server's IP but its offline
<racecar-56> anyone here?
<genii> racecar-56: How is it's IP decided?
<racecar-56> i install'd ubuntu server on my 'server' (my pc with server's HDD) and i told its ip to be 192.168.1.80
<racecar-56> and i ping'd it when my server was on and it has 100% packet loss so that means it isnt online...
<racecar-56> the little Ethernet light is flashing
<genii> racecar-56: You told a router to assign 192.168.1.80 to the box which has a specific mac address corresponding to the servers ethernet adapter, or you edited /etc/network/interfaces, or what?
<racecar-56> when i installed ubuntu, it failed to use DHCP (it wasnt plugged in anyway) so i told it to use 192.168.1.80 as the ip (static)
<genii> racecar-56: Did you also tell it to use whatever the ip of the router or so is as it's default gateway?
<racecar-56> yes
<racecar-56> my router is 192.168.1.1 and i told its gateway to be that
<racecar-56> (for specs its a linksys wrt54gs)
<genii> OK, good. Maybe it's just not responding to ping. Try ssh in
<racecar-56> literally run 'ssh in'?
<racecar-56> or the servers ip
<genii> racecar-56: eg:   ssh -l some-name-that-exists-on-server 192.168.1.80
<racecar-56> some-name-that-exists-on-server is hostname?
<racecar-56> hostname of server is racecar56-hpsvr
<genii> Um no
<racecar-56> ok
<genii> If I have a username on there like: George then:        ssh -l George 192.168.1.80
<racecar-56> ohhhh username... right?
<racecar-56> like on login?
<genii> Yes
<racecar-56> ok so i will do 'ssh -l racecar56 192.168.1.80'
<racecar-56> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.80 port 22: No route to host
<genii> racecar-56: BTW the hyphen in your hostname might be causing a problem
<racecar-56> ok
<racecar-56> can i fix that?
<genii> racecar-56: Yes but in same manner you just fixed the other username issue
<racecar-56> ok
<racecar-56> i guess ill get its HDD out then... and put it in my pc
<genii> racecar-56: If you can help me a bit... put my nick in anything you wish me to see... I'm in ~14 channels and I'll see it whichever one I'm in at the moment
<racecar-56> k
<kees> krunk-: you can  kill -USR1 $(pidof fsck)   to get it to start showing the progress bar if you forgot to run it with -C
<kees> (assuming you're doing a ext2/3/4 fsck)
<racecar-56> genii i have the login prompt now, what do i do?
<genii> racecar-56: I will be /away in about 10-15 minutes (It's about 1:20AM here and my irc client is here whenther I am or not, it just marks me /away when i leave). So if I'm not responding remember I'll read everything next time I'm awake.
<genii> racecar-56: Change the hostname
<racecar-56> ok
<genii> racecar-56: EG:  hostname racecar56hpsvr               or such
<genii> racecar-56: Avoid characters you would not see in a real domain hostname
<racecar-56> genii i changed it
<genii> racecar-56: Good. While there maybe do:  tail /var/log/messages                    and see if anything remarkable that might be causing the prob if not the bad hostname
<racecar-56> genii sudo is fussing 'unable to resolve host racecar56hpsvr'
<racecar-56> genii if i sudo a command it will say that
<genii> racecar-56: hats OK. The ethernet adapter in there right now is seen as eth1 and it's messing up gateway etc etc. Although you may anyhow want to add it's own ip and name to the resolv.conf or hosts file
<genii> racecar-56: Also the router IP to resolv.conf as a nameserver
<racecar-56> genii it still says that
<racecar-56> genii im going to move the computer to my desk so ill have internet
<genii> racecar-56: Yup, networking has not been restarted, etc. But being in a different box makes this problemmatic in other ways anyhow. You should be able to just put it in it's original case and hook it up now, etc
<p_quarles> vorian: it's true; OS X != BSD
<p_quarles> on the other hand, my phone does actually run a Linux kernel /smug
<racecar-56> genii i tried powering up server with its HDD and it still dosen't ssh
<genii> racecar-56: When you installed to that drive, was it in the box you keep shifting it to, or in the server box ?
<racecar-56> genii the HDD came with the server if thats what ur asking
<genii> racecar-56: It wasn't.
<genii> racecar-56: EG: is the box HDD is in now... was ubuntu installed while HDD in there?
<genii> ("server")
<racecar-56> genii server, its in the server and server is on
<genii> racecar-56: OK. Because whatever ethernet adapter was in box when you installed has resrved spot of eth0. So this can mess networking up if you install on one box, shift to different box (or even just swap ethernet adapter)
<racecar-56> genii ok so move it to my pc again?
<genii> racecar-56: It's 1:48AM here and work for me starts in 6 hours so I'm not gonna be around much longer. The main idea is: double check network IP/gateway/hostname/default route is all correct. Make sure static IP stuff for eth0 for exqample is set properly in /etc/network/interfaces. Make sure it knows how to resolv it's own name to it's own IP. MAke sure ssh-srver is installed and starting during boot. etc
<genii> racecar-56: When this box is booted up, does it have internet access?
<racecar-56> no
<racecar-56> genii im sorry but i never finished the moving projects
 * genii ponders "moving projects"
<racecar-56> *project
<racecar-56> genii i got it moved
<genii> racecar-56: You physically moved the server someplace...? You moved the HDD between boxes again..?
<racecar-56> genii i moved the pc back to my desk.. it has internet cable plugged in now
<genii> The fastest way currently would just be to temporaily attach a keyboard and monitor to whatever the server box is while the hdd is in it, figure out the prob and solve it, then remove keyboard and monitor, complete whatever else from ssh in from other box
<racecar-56> the server dosent have a vid card
<genii> racecar-56: So then how did you initially install ubuntu on the hdd?
<racecar-56> i put my sever's HDD in my pc and installed ubuntu
 * genii head-desks
<genii> I'm pretty sure I asked this Q of you and you indicated to me it was the other way around
<racecar-56> orly?
<genii> Yes
<racecar-56> hmm
<racecar-56> seems like i dont have internet access on the pc
<racecar-56> with my servers HDD
<genii> Anyhow. When it is in the server, the ethernet adapter it uses will be eth1 and not eth0. So you have to make entries inthe /etc/network/interfaces file for a static config with IP of 192.168.1.80 gateway/defaultrouter of 192.168.1.1 and so on.
<genii> racecar-56: Does:  ifconfig      show anything other than the interface "lo"  ?
<racecar-56> yes
<racecar-56> it shows eth0 and l0
<racecar-56> *lo
<genii> eth0, yes?
<racecar-56> yes
<racecar-56> no eth1
<genii> Yes, I thought I explained this in painful detail why eth0 vs eth1   when changing computers/ethernet adapters already
<racecar-56> i wonder why it dosent show eth1
<racecar-56> i using pc so it no show?
<genii> eth1 is in server and not in pc
<racecar-56> yes ok
 * genii watches the light bulb begin to shine
<genii> racecar-56: Sorry, I'm frustrated, don't mean to take it out on you. Just that we could have been past this point ages ago if you answered an earlier Q properly
<racecar-56> ok
<genii> racecar-56: So you need to make an entry in /etc/network/interfaces   exactly like the one there which is for eth0 but for eth1 instead. Maybe even use a different IP so the two don't conflict.
<racecar-56> ok
 * racecar-56 headdesks because i cant copy the text
<racecar-56> ok im done
<genii> racecar-56: If you:  nano /etc/network/interfaces                    then just use ctrl-k to copy the eth0 lines and ctrl-u to paste them again. Then go up manually and edit 0 to 1.    ctrl-x to exit, Y for "Yes" to save. Enter key to confirm same name
<SkyNetMaster> hi, Im just installed ubuntu-server on brand new mashine. which runs on hardware raid 1. but I get dropt into busybox with message: gave up waiting for root device. what is problem?
<racecar-56> im done with network interfaces
<genii> racecar-56: Good :)   if you use: sudo ls                              does it currently complain about not finding itself?
<racecar-56> unable to resolve host racecar56hpsvr
<genii> racecar-56: OK. Is there a line in /etc/hosts which reads like:              192.168.1.80 racecar56hpsvr
<genii> Where 192.168.1.80 is eth1 IP
<racecar-56> ahhh it has a - like my old hostname
<racecar-56> *fixes*
<genii> Good.
<racecar-56> WOOT IT FIXED
<genii> racecar-56: Try the sudo ls again
<racecar-56> sudo is working now
<genii> racecar-56: Good.
<genii> racecar-56: I think should be ok to swap back now
<racecar-56> it does not have internet access (sudo apt-get update dosent work)
<racecar-56> by the way it says i should have had a seprate boot partition
<racecar-56> im following this: http://samuel.thollander.net/projects/linux-on-hp-ex470/
<genii> racecar-56: There are other things here which can also be an issue. the server may not put same geometry on the hdd as the pc does for instance. But hard to check that without some useful output device like a ct
<genii> *crt
<genii> racecar-56: Was there defaultroute or gateway so entry in the /etc/network/interfaces  for your eth0 and eth1 ?
<racecar-56> maybe i should do a reinstall because all of these problems just because of no internet
<racecar-56> yes
<racecar-56> there was a lo and eth0 in there but i had to make a eth1 entry
<racecar-56> *restarts with ctrl+alt+del*
<genii> racecar-56: So in there you have like 5 lines similar to:
<genii> bah
<racecar-56> when i restarted it still has no internet
<racecar-56> think i should boot the server again?
<genii> racecar-56: Lines like: auto eth1     then: iface eth1 inet static     then: address 192.168.1.80     then: netmask 255.255.255.0     then: gateway 192.168.1.1
<racecar-56> yes
<genii> Good.
<racecar-56> wait a sec......
<genii> racecar-56: check ssh-server is in
<racecar-56> ok
<racecar-56> OMG
<racecar-56> SSH ACCESS
<racecar-56> IT WORKS WHEN ITS ON PC O_O
<racecar-56> ok, i tried ssh 192.168.1.81 (my eth0's address) and it works
<genii> Good.
<racecar-56> im gonna server boot now
<genii> racecar-56: I'd say we know the essential things are there now
<racecar-56> *turns off pc*
 * genii sips his decaf
<genii> racecar-56: I shoulda been in bed a long time ago now but I'll hang in to see the results so far
<racecar-56> ok
<SkyNetMaster> no suggestions on /dev/mapper problem?
<racecar-56> i dont know how to fix..
<genii> SkyNetMaster: This some ICH10 chipset hardware raid?
<SkyNetMaster> its is intel 5000 server motherboard
<SkyNetMaster> I have too chech the specific chip
<SkyNetMaster> I found on the net that I should try to boot with linux nodmraid
<SkyNetMaster> but I hava no clue where to enter this commad
<racecar-56> grub
<racecar-56> edit your grub
<genii> SkyNetMaster: At end of grub line which loads kernel
<racecar-56> press escape when it comes up
<SkyNetMaster> ok, so afther /boot/vm***** root=/dev/mapper/**
<genii> SkyNetMaster: At any rate... if it is an ICH10 chipset.... you need ahci driver
<genii> SkyNetMaster: Yes, at end of that line
<genii> racecar-56: server booted yet?
<racecar-56> no
<racecar-56> putting my pc back together
<genii> Ah
<racecar-56> now im putting my servers hd into the case
<racecar-56> and the case in the server
<SkyNetMaster> genii : it is only intel chips on board, cant find any traice of info about ICH10 on board
<genii> SkyNetMaster: OK. Gimme a sec I'll try to find the specs
<SkyNetMaster> genii : the board http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/server/s5000vsa/howto.htm
<SkyNetMaster> the stange thing is if I create LV then installing it works
<genii> OK. AFK
<SkyNetMaster> the linux nodmraid did do anything, I got droped back to BusyBox
<racecar-56> booting sever
<racecar-56> *server
<genii> SkyNetMaster: Looks like it has it's own integrated "5000" chipset or so. Not sure what driver that might need.
<genii> SkyNetMaster: Well, if you have /dev/mapper/whatever             then it has no viable root
<racecar-56> hmm looks like im getting the same error on ssh
<genii> racecar-56: Can you ping it's eth1 IP?
<SkyNetMaster> genii could manual partitioning solve it?
<SkyNetMaster> or it coud be enough to edig fstab?
<genii> SkyNetMaster: Not sure :/
<genii> SkyNetMaster: I don't know enough about your motherboard to recommend a course of action at this point that I'd feel good about
<racecar-56> no it dosent ping right
<racecar-56> and ssh still dont work
<racecar-56> but im really tired and i wanna go to bed
<racecar-56> see you tomorrow
<genii> racecar-56: I'm starting to think the server sees the HD differently than the pc
<racecar-56> ok
<genii> eg: It doesn't get to boot stage because the way server sees it
<SkyNetMaster> genii : grup question, I have edited line, but then I reboot the line look like old one, so it dind saved, why is so
<genii> SkyNetMaster: When you edit when it is during boot, change is only that time
<genii> SkyNetMaster: For permanent you have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file from in linux for it to be permanent
<genii> Bleh, tired. Keep repeating words etc
<racecar-56> goodbye
 * genii prepares a large urn of coffee for the channel before he goes /away
<SkyNetMaster> genii booing to recovery kernel I get a lot of message, many of them is about: driver 'sr' need updating - please use bus_type methods. does this say anything usefull
<twb> SkyNetMaster: I get that all the time, and I don't know why.  I imagine that sr is the SCSI subsytem, which is also used for SATA disks.
<SkyNetMaster> hu, I wonder if installing this would solve the problem http://intel.driversdown.com/Intel-drivers/Intel-Server-Board-S5000VSA-SAS-Software-RAID-Driver_73927.shtml
<SkyNetMaster> but how do I install driver without be able too boot?
<twb> SkyNetMaster: IME installing third-party drivers rarely helps.
<twb> Just, you know, as a general rule.
<SkyNetMaster> ok, but the questions is how do I fix it? :) the problem
<twb> SkyNetMaster: I haven't been paying attention; can you summarize the symptoms in one or two lines?
<genii> http://downloadmirror.intel.com/17068/eng/ESRT2_Linux_v.11.02.0626.2008_2.zip   is the driver Intel provides. Gonna look at it shortly
<SkyNetMaster> I have a system on intel s5000VSA board, with RAID 1 enabled, installiations works fine, I do guided partiotioning using whole disk. then I reboot I get dropt to BusyBox with error "gave up waitning for root" and ALERT! that /dev/mapper/*** does not exist. ls /dev/mapper/show that device exist
<SkyNetMaster> I have tryed to bood with linux nodmraid, but it didn't help
<twb> SkyNetMaster: OK, two obvious questions: hardware raid, or md (software) raid?  Secondly, you installed using the server CD (not the live CD)?
<SkyNetMaster> I use hardware raid, and installiation is server cd
<twb> You're in busybox on that host right now?
<SkyNetMaster> yes
<twb> So /proc/mdstat should not exist.
<genii> Bah. RHEL/SLES source code in there
<twb> And "lvm pvdisplay" should work, and should print a PV.
<SkyNetMaster> the /proc/mdstat does not exist, and so doesn't lvm command
<twb> What is it looking for within /dev/mapper?
<SkyNetMaster> control and 3 ddf1_**** one of the is which is claimed not to be found
<twb> Hmm.  Is your host called "ddf1"?
<twb> Rather: what hostname did you use during installation?
<SkyNetMaster> no
<SkyNetMaster> names are like 30 char long
<uvirtbot> New bug: #331410 in net-snmp (main) "CVE-2008-6123: not fixed in latest security releases" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331410
<SkyNetMaster> and the hos is like server_1
<SkyNetMaster> twb this seems strange, that the device have another mane, not host name. and the name is so wierd
<twb> SkyNetMaster: oh, it's trying to mount /dev/mapper/<long series of hexadecimal digits and hyphens/underscores> ?
<twb> That will be the UUID
<twb> SkyNetMaster: look in /proc/partitions.  Do you see entries like sda and sda1 in there?
<SkyNetMaster> twb : the one is named ddf1_4c_53492020202020208086820000000036ce694200001450
<twb> OK, that's not a filesystem UUID.
<SkyNetMaster> twb actualy the other 2 have the same name but with aditional digit
<twb> SkyNetMaster: I'm still interested in the contents of /proc/partitions
<SkyNetMaster> twb : no, I see nothing with ls, ls -all gives -r--r--r-- 1 0 0 0 /proc/partitions
<twb> SkyNetMaster: that file is always empty.
<twb> SkyNetMaster: please *cat* it, and look at the output.
<SkyNetMaster> twb : sorry :) I se sda and sdb
<SkyNetMaster> twb the sizes and digits maches sda to sdb
<twb> SkyNetMaster: OK, so according to the kernel, you have two disks and neither have any partitions (no sda[1234] or sdb[1234])
<SkyNetMaster> I have sda[12] and the same with sdb
<SkyNetMaster> twb: but from the kerrnel point of view I should only have one disk
<twb> SkyNetMaster: right.
<twb> SkyNetMaster: that means either you didn't enable hardware raid properly, or it is a shitty raid card that doesn't do its job properly/
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FakeRAID
<SkyNetMaster> twb raid card is build on the boar, intel server board
<SkyNetMaster> twb what would be the soliution to this, I can go back to bios and chech the settings but I followed guid to enable raid, and bios reports online status OK
<twb> I usually use md raid, because hardware raid is almost always really shit
<kinnaz> depends for what
<kinnaz> for mirroring software raid is shit
<twb> If you paid less than AUD$300 for your RAID card, it's not gonna be a real raid card.
<twb> kinnaz: >handwaving<.  It's still less hassle than trying to find a compatible hardware raid controller in two years when the motherboard unexpectedly dies or whatever.
<twb> kinnaz: with md raid I know that I can slap the drives into just about any hardware and and linux distro and they'll be readable
<kinnaz> im using raid as redudancy not backup
<SkyNetMaster> so you sugest to disable the hardware raid?
<twb> Of course, I tend not to work on enterprise-level gear, so expensive (i.e. quality) raid cards usually aren't available to me.
<SkyNetMaster> the redundancy,in case of failure of one drive is my goal as well
<kinnaz> SkyNetMaster, what benefit you get from being able to read from other box then ?
<kinnaz> SkyNetMaster, server is still down
<kinnaz> SkyNetMaster, clients are yelling at you
<twb> kinnaz: having a backup drive is no good if the controller dies and you can't read the disks anymore, because newer controllers have a slightly different format.  The controller becomes a SPOF
<kinnaz> twb, backup is in backup server over iscsi
<twb> kinnaz: by "backup drive" I meant the second node in the RAID1 array
<SkyNetMaster> kinnaz with hardware raid 1 if one disk goes done I have time to chenge it and auto-rebuild
<kinnaz> twb, sure you are fcked when controller dies
<twb> kinnaz: right, that's all I was saying
<twb> kinnaz: with md raid, you don't need to care what kind of controller's you're using or buy spares.
<kinnaz> but still there is much more bigger chance of driver dieing , and i have heard about some horrible stories about soft raid and rebuild of array
<kinnaz> rebuilding of node...
<twb> I haven't had any real problems with md RAID
<kinnaz> drive*
<kinnaz> i have only used md raid on oen box, and have seen one problem with it, when the other drive was syncing system was unable to boot correctly
<kinnaz> so i needed to run in recovery mode to get the box working again
<twb> hardware raid always causes me problems, having to install special (i.e. buggy) closed-source x86 binaries to manipulate the array without rebooting into BIOS and similar shit.
<SkyNetMaster> hum, how then I activate sotware raid during install?
<jussi01> Can we lay off on the swear words please?
<kinnaz> the vocabulary of sysadmin
<kinnaz> what can we do
<twb> SkyNetMaster: you need to use the manual partitioner instead of choosing "guided"
<kraut> moin
<SkyNetMaster> twb ok, question, I have left hw raid on for one more try. now then I get question activate serial ATA RAID device; should I maybe say no?
<SkyNetMaster> twb then maybe linux kernel will se only one disk?
<kinnaz> SkyNetMaster,if you havent made array in raid bios, setup will see two drives
<SkyNetMaster> I have mayde it
<kinnaz> i would suggest to destroy it then
<SkyNetMaster> but the both drives where present in /proc/partitions
<twb> kinnaz: I have seen some very stupid hardware raids which need a tainted kernel module before the kernel will see the array as a single drive :-/
<kinnaz> twb, thats quite common knowldege that random/cheap hw raids are worse then softraid
<SkyNetMaster> oh, so remove hw raid ?
<kinnaz> twb, aswell intergrate raid adapters
<kinnaz> integrated
<SkyNetMaster> will auto-rebuild still work?
<twb> kinnaz: IIRC this wasn't fakeraid
<kinnaz> what vendor ?
<twb> I don't remember that, unfortunately.
<twb> not 3ware
<SkyNetMaster> intel S5000VSA
<kinnaz> thou my exp with hw traid is quite limited, 3ware and LSI logic only
<kinnaz> raid
<twb> My biggest problems with hw raid boil down to "it wasn't 3ware, you cheapskate customer!" :-)
<SkyNetMaster> well, need to visit litle room
<SkyNetMaster> twb when I enter manual partiotioning I se this "one raid disk"
<SkyNetMaster> with really crazy long name
<tgbryano_> im using hardy server edition and have connected to it remotely using vnc however I can not change anything that requires authorisation i.e. changing the time, the unlock button is always grey - help!!
<SkyNetMaster> does software raid supports hot swap?
<twb> SkyNetMaster: I *think* so, but I've never tried it.
<twb> SATA supposedly is always hot-swappable too, I heard.
<SkyNetMaster> well, I tryed the manual partitioning of hw raid, and se if it works.
<twb> tgbryano_: why do you expect to have administrative rights on that machine?
<tgbryano_> because I am connected to it as root, its a headless server
<tgbryano_> i am trying to convince my company to go for ubuntu instead of RHEL but so far its just been a right pain getting stuff to work
<tgbryano_> i have tried editing polkit when logged in via vnc but it still greys out the unlock box!
<kinnaz> basicaly is it just filesystem
<kinnaz> or software raid
<kinnaz> in terms of hot swapping there is no difference
<kinnaz> but im always too afraid to hotswap normal sata drives
<kinnaz> only ones on some highend controllers then i know my drives wont die
<twb> tgbryano_: so you're using selinux?
<tgbryano_> we disable selinux in RHEL
<tgbryano_> can policykit be disabled?
<twb> tgbryano_: isn't polkit just selinux stuff?
<twb> selinux is disabled by default on Debian and Ubuntu, unless that has changed recently.  However, it's *packages* are probably installed by default.
<twb> *its
<tgbryano_> im not familiar with selinux so cant say, i just need to be able to change stuff connected as a root vnc session
<twb> tgbryano_: I just wondered why you wer emessing with polkit when selinux is normally off
<tgbryano_> there appear to be multiple problems with hardy and vnc, loads of messages about the gnome-settings-daemon etc, im not impressed so far :(  and I love ubuntu!
<tgbryano_> twb: polkit is enabled in hardy
<twb> I dunno about VNC, I usually adminster machines via SSH (as the goddess intended!)
<tgbryano_> me too but we have some users with privileged accounts who like using the gui
 * twb digs up an 8.04 VM...
<twb> tgbryano_: "privileged" as in they log in as themselves and use sudo only when necessary?
<tgbryano_> yup
<twb> tgbryano_: OK, so right now you're pretending to be one of those users and seeing if everything works?
<tgbryano_> yup
<twb> OK, run "sudo -l", does it say they're allowed to run things?
<twb> Looks like polkit isn't installed by default for a *server* install.
<tgbryano_> if i connect a monitor to the server and fire up gnome the unlock button is available and I can put in my password, over vnc it is always greyed out
<twb> It's pulled in by hal and gnome
<twb> ...and it's nothing to do with selinux, whoops
<twb> tgbryano_: I'm interested in "sudo -l" output in a terminal emulator, over VNC.
<twb> tgbryano_: I want to establish if the underlying authentication is busted, or if it's GNOME's fault.
<tgbryano_> theres quite a few posts on the net about this issue
<tgbryano_> at the moment im connected as root over vnc so should have unrestricted access to everything
<twb> tgbryano_: OK, I guess you know more than me then :-)
<tgbryano_> twb: probably not :)
<twb> tgbryano_: by "over VNC" do you mean you're using the GNOME VNC server, or the older/plainer Xvncserver?
<tgbryano_> vnc4server package, the gnome vnc relies on you having a constant gnome session running to reconnect to
<twb> OK, cool.
<twb> (I don't trust gnome)
<SkyNetMaster> twb when I disable hw raid the ubuntu cant find dh
<uvirtbot> New bug: #331444 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient3-apparmor ifup script gets stuck if apparmor is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331444
<tgbryano_> so is there a fix/workaround ?
<twb> SkyNetMaster: dunno, sorry.
<twb> tgbryano_: dunno, sorry.
<twb> :-P
<tgbryano_> no probs thanks anyway
<SkyNetMaster> twb I have disabled hw raid, ang activated software, but I get serial ATA RAID disk with the same wierd name as before, and guise it vill not work again
<uvirtbot> New bug: #331451 in openssh (main) "Unable to connect to 3Com devices with 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331451
<mdz> soren: what's still blocking eucalyptus getting built?  anything I can do to help unblock it?
<soren> mdz: More buildd's :)
<soren> mdz: The version I uploaded early last night wasn't built until early this morning, but it's steadily coming along.
<mdz> soren: if you keep uploading a new version every few hours, it'll never get to the front of the queue ;-)
<soren> Now you tell me.
<soren> :)
 * soren will brb
 * soren 's back
 * soren wonders what he did to deserve having GNOME play a sound when he click on things..
<soren> *clicks
<normanm> hi all. how can I add a /32 ip address to /etc/network/interfaces. I tried with netmask 255.255.255.255 but when I use ifup interface name I get : SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<normanm> but the interface works ok.
<normanm> its a virtual interfaces
<normanm> eth0:2260
 * soren wonderes what purpose it serves
<normanm> soren: its just for nating a dhcprange
<soren> ...but to a /32 subnet? That doesn't sound like what you really want to do
<normanm> soren: Even if i use the "real netmask" (/27) I get the errror
<soren> What have you put in your interfaces file?
<normanm> soren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 123773 in wireless-tools "'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address' when setting up ip alias" [Undecided,Fix released]
<normanm> ok so it's known...
<normanm> soren: so nevermind.. it works I will just ignore the message
<giacomo__> hello admins
<giacomo__> I've messed something up with the sendmail. I was trying to send email from a local apache+php server using phpmailer library+sendmail, but something is not working at service level and I can't trace the problem because every /var/log/mail* log is empty and none of the are being written. How can I quit this stuck point?
<soren> giacomo__: Are you actually using sendmail or a different mta?
<giacomo__> soren, thanks for your attention but I'd like to ask you to wait a second because the problem has changed a bit, I'm stepping further
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> I have a question about wget in my server: I need a timout on it..
<J_P> I try wget http://127.0.0.1:8081 --timeout=2 but not works. I try for 2 seconds and try agaim. I not would like try agaim. I want try a time only. is possible? I try man wget but not find nothing about not-repeat..
<soren> --tries=1 ?
<soren> J_P: ^
<J_P> soren: yes, now works ;-)
<J_P> soren: tahnks
<Scix> how can I tell the ssh client to like "autothrust" the remote mashines finerprint?
<Scix> found it. StrictHostKeyChecking has to be set to "no" in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<soren> Scix: That's a really bad plan, though.
<Scix> yes, but it's on a local network on a management computer
<SkyNetMaster> this is really sad, I have been fighting to install ubuntu server on hd raid, and failt for several days, but centos worked out of box :(
<Scix> soren, it's so remote management of network clients is becoming more easy
<cliebow> can anyone answer questions on openldap in intrepid?cant seem to get pam.d working perfectly..(required to change password immediately (password aged)
<seventyeight> hello! what is the name for the apparmor kernel module?
<seventyeight> can someone help me? i cant find anny module with a similar name
<ScottK> seventyeight: What problem are you trying to solve?
<ScottK> I'm reasonable certain that isn't the question you really need answered.
<seventyeight> maybe....all problems are solved. i want to understand apparmor generally.
<ScottK> There are some good wiki pages on wiki.ubuntu.com that talk about apparmor profiles and such.  That's probably the place to start.
<seventyeight> i had read them all
<cliebow> any decent docs you know of for intrepid openldap?
<rtg> soren, dendrobates: I'm blabbing on your mailing list without being subscribed. How about moderating me?
<soren> rtg: Doing so..
<soren> rtg: Are you the one trying to sell a master's degree?
<soren> Ah, there we go.
<soren> Accepted.
<rtg> yeah, I'm giving away the one I don't have :)
<rtg> I was so close, but never quite found the time to finish it. wife, kids, etc, conspire to keep me working.
<evarlast> i just don't want to plug in a keybaord and press a key to see what is on the screen.
<evarlast> anyone know how to remotely un-blank a remote linux terminal - no xwindows.
<soren> rtg: I'm in roughly the same boat myself.  :)
<rtg> soren: only your credits are likely a bit more recent then mine.
<heath|work> is it possible to create quotas on a per folder basis.  Example:  /folder/test    /folder/test2    both folders will be accessible by 1 user, but I want the 1 user to only have a max of 1gb per folder?
<soren> rtg: Yeah, I don't have "Punchcards 101", for instance :)
<rtg> soren: ooh, that hurts.
<pantarhei> are there differences between the packages on 8.10 and 8.04LTS? or what are the reasons to choose 8.10 over 8.04LTS?
<kinnaz> do i need some special iso to run ubuntu server in virtualbox ? its telling me i'm missing cpu feature pae
<pantarhei> looking for a replacement for debian cause i think on debian it's harder keep the software current....
<pantarhei> expecially caus it's a server for a RoR production site
<soren> rtg: Sorry, couldn't help myself :)
<evarlast> is there an ltsp-update-client ?
<evarlast> to move an ltsp install between releases?
<cliebow> evrlast:might ask ogra in #ltsp
<Blinkiz> Hi there. Does it exist a calendar file of when your server meetings are? I want to have it in my thunderbird calendar
<mathiaz> bdmurray: sbeattie: I've written up a wiki page about debugging samba: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSamba
 * bdmurray claps
<mathiaz> bdmurray: sbeattie: what do you thinkg about it?
<mathiaz> how should the stock reply be integrated in the Bug/Responses page?
<bdmurray> mathiaz: if you look at Bugs/Responses you'll see the secuirty team uses a regex for including theirs
<bdmurray> that's what I'd recommend so you only have to update it in one place
<mathiaz> bdmurray: ok
<bdmurray> mathiaz: I'd be consistent with //remote_system or //remote_srv
<Nicador> Hello. I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10 Intrepid. I want to disable the feature that closes my monitor after a while of inactivity. I tried searching on the forums and on Google, but with no luck. Can you please help me ?
<mathiaz> bdmurray: DebuggingSamba and Bug/Reponses page updated
<mathiaz> bdmurray: thanks for the input
<bdmurray> mathiaz: thank you for writing it.  should I stick the repsonses in the greasemonkey script too?
<mathiaz> bdmurray: sure.
<mathiaz> bdmurray: there are different stock replies depending on the type of problems though.
<bdmurray> mathiaz: I read that
<NotADJ> Anyone here use LDAP on Ubuntu with TLS?
<bdmurray> mathiaz: should the upgrade failure information be gathered automatically
<mathiaz> bdmurray: if it's reported by apport, it will be included automatically
<uvirtbot> New bug: #315035 in nautilus (main) "Windows shares cannot be seen via 'Places >Network' in 8.04 and 8.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315035
<jmedina> NotADJ: here with my own CA
<cliebow> jmedina:in intrepid?
<jmedina> nopt, hardy
<jmedina> I have not used intrepid, only hardy
<uvirtbot> New bug: #314318 in samba (main) "Samba update crashed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314318
<NotADJ> Hello cliebow.
<cliebow> 8~)
<NotADJ> jmedina: I have added my cert paths to the slapd.conf file, and opened ldaps in the /etc/default/* file, the port opens but no form of handshake can be made.
<Ishmael> anyone around?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #321282 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321282
<LHC> yer
<LHC> hey all
<Ishmael> hey
<Ishmael> if anyone needs to help me, this is my first time messing with cgi, i've got a .pl file that it says needs to be in cgi-bin, i have apache2 installed and not sure how to get this thing working
<Ishmael> read "needs" as "wants"
<LHC> dammit I was going to insult you xD jk
<Ishmael> yes, i'm that important, you need to help me... >_>
<LHC> hmmm Im really noob at apache
<LHC> join #apache
<LHC> its for that xD
<Ishmael> kk
<fx3> hi, im trying to set up a server in a windows environment with hostname 'userver' but i cant access it with that on my windows machines. what gives?
<fx3> actually that is confusing, let me rephrase: We have a little shop with 10 comupters and a windows server named 'server' its accessible by that name instead of the ip. i just set up ubuntu server with hostname 'userver' alongside the windows one and i can only get to it using the IP.
<LHC> usually wait a bit till the people who know stuff read your message, Idk anything xD
<fx3> hehe, but your learning, right?
<LHC> always
<Nicador> Hello. I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10 Intrepid. I want to disable the feature that closes my monitor after a while of inactivity. I tried searching on the forums and on Google, but with no luck. Can you please help me ?
<racecar56> hello is anyone here
<fx3> everyone with the answers is currently occupied with their other lives. they will come back to us with the answers
<racecar56> k
<fx3> you should post your question, maybe i can help
<racecar56> ok well earlier i was talking with genii and we went through a bunch of problems and fixed most, but I think the OS isn't even booting
<racecar56> the os is ubuntu 8.10 server and im following this guide: http://samuel.thollander.net/projects/linux-on-hp-ex470/
<kirkland> nijaba: ping
<racecar56> i accidentally didnt make a separate /boot partition that is fat16
<fx3> so what step are you at exactly?
<fx3> do you have it running as a headless server or as a harddrive in another machine?
<racecar56> its a headless server
<racecar56> i install it on the server's hd in a pc
<racecar56> and then i put the sever's hd back in server
<racecar56> boom
<racecar56> im thinking the problem why it dosent seem to have internet (i can't ping it, i can ssh it, etc) is because the OS isn't even booting.
<fx3> aha, shit, you cant find out what the problem is cause you cant see it
<Nicador> Hello. I have an Ubuntu Server 8.10 Intrepid. I want to disable the feature that closes my monitor after a while of inactivity. I tried searching on the forums and on Google, but with no luck. Can you please help me ?
<Nicador> Pleaseeee help!!
<racecar56> ok..
<racecar56> wait..
<fx3> Nicador, no need to retransmit, we heard you and we cant help you, you will have to wait for a more experienced user to come along and read your message
<racecar56> never mind i dont know
<fx3> Nicador, dont feel like we are ignoring you, we simply dont know how to help you
<racecar56> try the ubuntu forums
<Nicador> I know .. but i hope somebody knows ...
<Nicador> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6762268
<fx3> hmm
<fx3> and the booting on your PC machine works fine?
<racecar56> yes
<Nicador> I tried pretty much everything ... i think it's one more thing that a missed.. and it's driving me nuts/
<racecar56> i think the BIOS checks what its booting into, and because it came with crummy ol' windows, it wants a boot partiton with fat16
<fx3> racecar56, and theres no way you can hook up a monitor or a serial console?
<racecar56> fx3: nope
<racecar56> ssh is my only hope
<fx3> well, if you install lilo on the MBR it shouldnt be a problem
<racecar56> how? i have grub currently
<fx3> and if the server was set to boot from the same disk then it should boot right into lilo
<fx3> ok that should work too
<racecar56> ok, this is what i think
<fx3> hmm, how is it booting on your PC right now?
<racecar56> it says 'The important stuff is to make /boot a FAT16 partition...'
<racecar56> on my guide blog post it said that
<fx3> ahh, so the bios only boots from fat16
<racecar56> or 32
<racecar56> he didnt try though
<racecar56> yes
<fx3> and you dont have a boot slice at all?
<racecar56> right
<racecar56> just 1 i think
<racecar56> 'The important stuff is to make /boot a FAT16 partition (FAT32 might work, didn’t try), about 100MiB should be enough. Install grub to the master boot record. ( (hd0) in grub terms). This might seem odd, and why yes it is.'
<fx3> yes, so create this partition
<racecar56> DOH
<fx3> lol, am i missing something?
<racecar56> resize the main one and make one there?
<fx3> yes, that should work, gparted, or parted
<racecar56> oh gosh, it takes ages
<racecar56> oh well
<racecar56> now i have to look for my gparted cd, glad i labeled it
<fx3> how come you missed this step?
<racecar56> i didnt read it :(
<fx3> you can always get it from apt
<racecar56> xorg dosent run on servers...
<racecar56> and anyway, how would it resize itself?
<fx3> then use parted ?
<fx3> and i ment resize it on your PC machine
<racecar56> i knoq
<racecar56> *know
<fx3> you cant be booted from a harddrive your trying to resize lol
<racecar56> i know
<fx3> so you might as well use normal ubuntu for it
<fx3> with gooey
<racecar56> thats what im saying
<racecar56> WHAT?!?!?
<racecar56> lol
<racecar56> i have my pc's original HD out
<racecar56> so i put it in, put in server's, then turn it on?
<fx3> well, tell the bios to boot from *your* original HD
<racecar56> ok
<racecar56> woot i found gparted
<racecar56> *ping...poof* lolz it does that when i take the cover off
<racecar56> it ping cause of the little lever that you push and poof because it fell on carpet
<fx3> ahh lol
<racecar56> problem: my BIG graphics card wont let me put in my hd
<racecar56> solution... ttake it out.. doh
<fx3> lol, cant you just hold it in your hand?
<racecar56> my graphics card blocks it
<racecar56> i cant put in a 2nd hd without breaking it
<fx3> the IDE connector?
<racecar56> anyhting
<racecar56> the whole HD itself
<fx3> hmmm
<fx3> cant you get a long IDE lead and just shove it in somehow?
<racecar56> its a scsi
<fx3> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<fx3> very nice
<racecar56> mabye i should just leave the hd out
<racecar56> my pc is from june 2008
<racecar56> and i put a floppy drive into it :P
<fx3> yea but you wont be able to resize the hd, unless you boot from live CD
<racecar56> i am gonna take my original hd out
<racecar56> nvm
<racecar56> im just gonna 'leave it loose'
<racecar56> wait....
<fx3> at work we have about 4 harddrives 'loose' in the case lol
<racecar56> how the heck can i make ubuntu use that other partition rather than its own
<racecar56> lolz
<fx3> boot from live CD, or boot from another installation
<racecar56> right now im gonna format my current gparted cd  because its NOT current
<racecar56> while that goes on ill download the testing gparted
<fx3> if you have internet connection you can always apt-get it
<racecar56> dur.... 0.3.x? not fun
<fx3> sudo apt-get install gparted
<racecar56> gosh 8.10's gparted was from before i even used it
<fx3> i dont know, it seems to do the job fine for me
<racecar56> kay but i like the newer ones
 * racecar56 downloads gparted 0.4.3-1
<racecar56> gparted live
<LHC> on gparted all the text is really smal
<LHC> you cant read it lol so fuckin werid
<racecar56> not for me
<fx3> Nicador, try booting your install with noacpi or noapic or both
<fx3> or, acpi=off is the command
<racecar56> my gparted download is done
<racecar56> but its not done blanking the disk yet
<racecar56> ha ha right as i said that it finished
<racecar56> ffaiilll
<robertj> hey all, I've got Poweredge R200 running LTS, but I don't have any video out unless it is plugged in while booted, any ideas on that?
<racecar56> i dunno but i know one thing....
<racecar56> you are LUCKY to have video at ALL. i have none
<robertj> racecar56: bwahaha, I'm having flashbacks to 1996
<racecar56> lolz
<robertj> no video on an R200 or other device?
<racecar56> i have a hp mediasmart ex475
<fx3> robertj, sometimes machines wont enable the VGA output unless a monitor was plugged in during boot time
<robertj> fx3: any chance if I take the long walk of shame to the closet I will find a bios option :)
<fx3> robertj, probably not, but try, every girl is different
<robertj> KVM is going to be here next week, but its not analog, wonder if that will fix it
<fx3> yea with KVM it should boot fine too
<robertj> and honestly, it probably just doesn't matter that there is no VGA
<robertj> but still
<racecar56> i gots gparted 0.4.3 compiled and im burning gparted 0.4.3 to a cd too
<racecar56> my gparted is done burning now im gonna resize the partition
<robertj> the way I figure it is that I want everything in the closet needlessly perfect because if I am in there, something has already gone badly wrong and I don't need anything else to stress about :)
<robertj> wow, I'm impressed by the terseness of it's BIOS options
<robertj> and does ANYONE want to report on keyboard errors at boot this decade?
<fx3> yea that was annoying when i set up my server
<robertj> especially on a server, yeesh
<fx3> unplugged it all and put it away
<fx3> power on and squat
<robertj> mine was off by default at least
<racecar56> ok i hooked up my servers hard drive and im gonna turn on my pc
<racecar56> im resizing my partiton now and then later its gonna make a boot fat16
<racecar56> brb
<soren> ScottK: Would you consider https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/331769, please?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 331769 in ubuntu "[FFe] New package: elastichosts-utils" [Undecided,New]
 * ScottK looks
<soren> I couldn't find a better rationale than "it would be nice", so I left that bit out.
<ScottK> soren: Cloud computing is a server team focus this cycle and this supports that.
<racecar56> woot its done all of its stuff
<ScottK> soren: Scribble something like that in there and I'll approve it.
<soren> ScottK: Will do. Gimme a sec.
<ScottK> soren: Now that I'm an archive admin, there's another catagory of stuff I'm willing to approve for New and that's if I New it myself so it's not a distraction (that being one of the prime rationales for new package freeze).
<ScottK> This one I think a manage
<soren> ScottK: There. Rationale added. Thanks for your input :)
<ajmitch> ScottK: archive admin is a fairly recent thing for you?
 * soren looks at the ~motu-release member list
<soren> Three weeks or so, I believe?
<ajmitch> useful :)
<racecar56> now what am i going to do to make ubuntu use my /dev/sda3 (/boot fat16) as its /boot folder instead of its own partition?
<ScottK> ajmitch: Yes.
<ScottK> soren: If you look at the motu-release delegates list you'll find I'm the Server Team delegate.
<ScottK> I'm all the approving you need.
<soren> ScottK: Oh, I just need one?
<racecar56> brb
<ScottK> Generally it's two except the delegates can decide stuff in their area on their own.
<soren> ScottK: Ah, lovely. So good to upload?
<ScottK> If that wasn't the case me being a 'delegate' wouldn't make any different.
<ScottK> Gimme a sec to mark in the bug.  I do wonder why you build-dep on DH7 and use CDBS?
<soren> I happen to like cdbs.
<soren> I'm perverse, apparantly.
<ScottK> I'm fine with that, it's that you aren't using any dh 7 features, yet you depend on that version.
<ScottK> soren: Approved.
<soren> debhelper >= 7... I don't remember why I always tend to default to that.
<ajmitch> probably to make the lives of backporters painful
<racecar56> back
<ScottK> ajmitch: Only for Dapper.  We have dh 7 in hardy-bacports.
<ScottK> soren: Not a big deal, just thought I'd mention it.
<ajmitch> good
<ScottK> backports.org did the same thing for etch-backports.
<soren> ScottK: Right. I'll consider it going forward. I.e. I'll see if I can remember why I started doing it.
<racecar56> how to i make my /dev/sda3 a /boot partition instead of / having a boot folder?
<soren> Move its contents into the new partition and mount it?
<soren> ScottK: Thanks!
<racecar56> isnt that not permanent?
<racecar56> then it might look for boot to be in / and go boom that it dosent exist
<racecar56> right?
<soren> You need to tweak your bootloader accordingly, yes.
<racecar56> ok how is a step-by-step way to do this?
<racecar56> ok im at the prompts
<racecar56> *prompt
<fx3_> lol i just got a chlamydia testing kit through the post :D
<fx3_> :S*******************
<fx3_> im not happy about that, that was a wrong emoticon
<fx3_> im confused and a little disturbed
<racecar56> is there a step-by-step way to make ubuntu use /dev/sda3 as it's boot partition instead of /boot?
<fx3_> you have to do it in grub
<racecar56> ok...
 * racecar56 ctrl-alt-del's
<fx3_> but the problem remains that your server needs a fat16 partition to boot from
<racecar56> ok im at the 3 choice grub menu
<racecar56> ok what do i do to make it use /dev/sda3 as /boot now... i am editing the first choice
<fx3_> man, you need to learn to google
<fx3_> do you have a booting line already on your screen?
<racecar56> yes
<fx3_> because if you change the root=/dev/sda3 to root=/boot then it will use that partition
<fx3_> but be aware that /boot isnt really a partition, its a mounted boot partition
<fx3_> you need to figure out where the actual drive slice is
<racecar56> well /dev/sda3 i guess would be (hd0,2) in grub
<fx3_> probably
<racecar56> ok i pressed 'e' on the default boot entry now what
<aezell> Hi all, I'm having an issue with xvfb-run on Intrepid server. It never seems to kill the Xvfb server that it starts.
<racecar56> ok well i gotta brb
<kansan> does cron ever use enviormental variables?  i have some set for the root user in .bashrc ... but i'm not thinking cron gets access to these.... true?
<soren> ScottK: elastichosts-utils ready for your NEW processing pleasure.
<fx3_> racecar56, you need to edit the boot line to have root= and the partition where the boot stuffs is
<didrocks> jdstrand: around?
<jdstrand> didrocks: hi!
<didrocks> jdstrand: Hi :) How's you doing?
<jdstrand> didrocks: great, you?
<didrocks> jdstrand: fine too :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: I know that FF has been in progress, but I did tonight a little trick on ufw
<didrocks> jdstrand: adding bash completion to it :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: are you interesting, can I propose a merged branch?
<jdstrand> didrocks: nifty. how did you do it?
<didrocks> jdstrand: I was wondering how to achieve it in my own project and I inspired myself on bzr :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: how does it work with non-bash shells?
<didrocks> jdstrand: it does not work atm, but I think we can find some workaround for them, using same ideas
<didrocks> jdstrand: I have to put an eye on that, if you wish
<jdstrand> didrocks: does it work with bash-completion (the package)?
<didrocks> jdstrand: zsh & emacs should be easy
<racecar56> back for a tiny bit
<didrocks> hum, let me check the usage of this package
<jdstrand> tbh, I've never looked at that package too closely-- it always seemed rather magical :)
<racecar56> like /dev/sda3/vmlinux.....?
<racecar56> *vmlinuz
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, I search for the package and yes, it uses it :)
<racecar56> do i change the kernel line?
<karl86> hi guys i've just followed the instructions on help.ubuntu.com for postfix installation to the letter. But i'm getting the following error in my mail.log:  warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth-client failed: No such file or directory
<jdstrand> didrocks: I'd be happy to take a look at it. I'm intrigued. Feel from to do a branch
<didrocks> jdstrand: I have to create some files in /etc/bash_completion.d for instance, can I use a .install for that, like bzr ? (you didn't use it)
<fx3_> racecar56, what does the line say now?
<fx3_> sorry, ive got many things going on, trying to solve my own problem too =)
<racecar56> i moved /boot to /dev/sda3 and now i have error 15 and i can't edit it
<racecar56> now what?
<fx3_> file not found, hmm
<fx3_> wrong boot partition
<fx3_> ahh i see now, hold on
<racecar56> i know for a fact /dev/sda3 is my partition where i put /boot and it is my fat16
<racecar56> i mounted /dev/sda3 to /mnt then cd / and then mv boot /mnt then i restarted
<jdstrand> didrocks: sorry
<racecar56> so how do i get back into ubuntu server
<fx3_> hold on, let me figure this out
<didrocks> jdstrand: no pb 5 minutes is nothing :)
<racecar56> ill brb
<jdstrand> didrocks: I'd prefer you just drop them in debian/ and use cp. I mean, you could use .install, but I would just use cp anyway :P
<fx3_> so, your /boot is where, in grub's terms, (hd0,2) ?
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok
<fx3_> can you get into grub prompt?
<jdstrand> didrocks: btw, we have not connected re ufw backport for hardy
<jdstrand> didrocks: I made several changes to ufw so that it should run fine on hardy without needing a newer iptables
<jdstrand> didrocks: but I haven't tested it extensively
<racecar56> yes
<fx3_> oh dear, hold on, you mounted /dev/sda3 on /mnt ???
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, I will try it in a VM and see how does it work
<jdstrand> didrocks: I don't know if your still interested in that, but feel free to comment in the bug if you want to pick it up again
<racecar56> yes
<racecar56> i did so i could move /boot to it
<racecar56> then i unmounted it
<didrocks> jdstrand: for sure, give me a week or 2 and I will do that :)
<fx3_> can you verify that you have /boot in your /dev/sda3?
<jdstrand> didrocks: oh no rush at all, I just wanted to touch base with you
<fx3_> racecar56, boot into grub prompt
<racecar56> how?
<racecar56> it gives my a error 15
<racecar56> *me
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok ;) FYI, I prefer to put the file in shell-completion/bash/<file> to be able to add zsh and emacs later for having an wiser hierarchy
<didrocks> jdstrand: then, I cp in the debian/rules
<jdstrand> didrocks: I have no opinion atm-- like I said, it is all rather magical for me :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: so feel free to guide me
<didrocks> jdstrand: you will see, it's very easy in reality :)
<didrocks> no black magic there ^^
<fx3_> racecar56, i mean grub menu, where you can type your commands
<racecar56> i cant
<racecar56> right when grub attempts to load it error 15's
<racecar56> remember? i mounted /dev/sda3 and moved /boot to it and then restarted
<racecar56> betcha i can fix it with a live cd
<racecar56> maybe i should go on gparted then mount / to something and then mount /dev/sda3 to another something and then i move it from /dev/sda3 to my mounted / and then go to grub?
<racecar56> restart as in go to grub
<didrocks> jdstrand: it's ready. I just execute run_tests.sh to check that I haven't break anything :)
<karl86> guys can anyone help me with a postfix installation?
<jdstrand> didrocks: cool. where is the branch?
<fx3_> you need to edit the grub.conf or something
<racecar56> fx3 are you still there
<racecar56> nvnm
<fx3_> racecar56, yea sorry, someone finally is trying to help me =)
<racecar56> ok
<didrocks> jdstrand: ~didrocks/ufw/shell-completion (test finished and nothing broken \o/)
<ScottK> soren: Accepted.
<didrocks> jdstrand: just tell me what you think about it. Again, zsh and emacs seems to be easily adressable too. Time to go to bed for me ^^
<jdstrand> didrocks: I'll take a look at it
<racecar56> where is grub.conf?
<fx3_> in /etc
<racecar56> bash: /etc/grub.conf: No such file or directory
<fx3_> maybe in your /boot?
<jmarsden> racecar56: /boot/grub/grub.conf  # but /etc/grub.conf is usually a symlink to the file in /boot/grub/
<fx3_> i dont have any handy ubuntu servers running at the moment sorry
<racecar56> im running gparted live
<Deeps> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Deeps> is the "grub.conf or something"
<racecar56> menu.lst does exist
 * racecar56 edits menu.lst
<racecar56> ok so how do i make ubuntu mount /dev/sda3 to /boot automatically
<Deeps> edit /etv/fstab
<Deeps> /etc/fstab even
<racecar56> ok i add a line: /dev/sda3     /boot?
<racecar56> (my /dev/sda3 is a fat16)
<Deeps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<racecar56> ok ill try my wacky configuration
<racecar56> grub error 15
<racecar56> ok you know what.. i feel like reinstalling ubuntu all over again
 * racecar56 gets install disk
<racecar56> scanning cdrom
<racecar56> clock setup
<racecar56> w00t partitioning time
<fx3> just reinstall the brug
<fx3> grub
<fx3> you dont need to reinstal everything
<racecar56> orly?
<racecar56> sorry its too late i made a partition table already :(
<fx3> if you havent applied it it shouldnt have made any changes
<racecar56> all i did was 'click' on the device name
<racecar56> well... it is alot easier like this so i guess ill reinstall it
<racecar56> it wont let me use fat16 OR 32 as /boot
 * racecar56 ctrl-alt-del's
<racecar56> it did not make a new partition table :D
<racecar56> but now what the heck am i going to do...
<fx3> ok, go back to install and set up grub on the MBR of the whole disk
<racecar56> sadly... 'racecar56 ctrl-alt-del's' that means i went off of installer
<racecar56> and my sever must boot off of a fat16 partition it cant do others
<fx3> isnt the HD still in your PC?
<racecar56> yes
<fx3> look, best way is to boot from a linux installation on your normal PC with your server harddrive as your *second* HD
<racecar56> but i dont have more than 2 scsi wires
<racecar56> only 2 plugs
 * racecar56 turns off comp and looks around for more plugs
<racecar56> i couldnt find another power wire but i found a data
<mathiaz> bdmurray: hi - do you have ressource to start writing greasemonkey scripts?
<fx3> racecar56, you still there?
<racecar56> yes
<racecar56> thets what i wanted to say
<bdmurray> mathiaz: nothing specific diveintogreasemonkey is useful
<bdmurray> mathiaz: what are you thinking about?
<mathiaz> bdmurray: I want to be able to hide unrelevant comments in a LP bug thread
<mathiaz> bdmurray: and then store somewhere which comments are hidden for each bug (so that the comments can be hidden again when a page is reloaded)
<mathiaz> bdmurray: and then make stats about users that have the least usefull comments
<mathiaz> bdmurray: and auto-hide them automatically
<mathiaz> bdmurray: and then share all of this between developers
<mathiaz> bdmurray: basically - implementing a comment rating system in LP :)
<racecar56> hey fx3 are you there?
<fx3> yea hi
<fx3> sorry, went to the loo
<racecar56> ok i went and browsed my OLD stuff and found a really old IDE drive... i will install linux onto it and use gparted off of there and fix my server's HDD up
<racecar56> i put in the IDE drive
<racecar56> sadly i dont have a SCSI power cord so i have to do stuff like this
<racecar56> (by the way the hard drive is from an old compaq presario sr1010z)
<racecar56> i dont know if it wrks but ill find out...
<racecar56> omg gparted found it
<mathiaz> bdmurray: where is the ubuntu-gm-scripts bzr branch located now?
<bdmurray> mathiaz: its launchpad-gm-scripts
<bdmurray> useful for other projects too I'd think
<bdmurray> at least some of them
<mathiaz> bdmurray: great - thanks
<racecar56> hey fx3 are you there?
<fx3> yea, trying to set up named properlly
<racecar56> k
#ubuntu-server 2009-02-20
<racecar56> im kind of not working on the server at the moment
<leonel> is it possible to add a  signature to all the outgoing emails for 1 domain on a server with many virtual domains ??  this with  postfix ..
<dsmith-work> Speaking of named..
<fx3> dsmith-work, ?
<dsmith-work> I just moved dns from a Debian Etch system to a new ubuntu.  And rndc freeze/thaw are acting funny.
<dsmith-work> Probably because named is running as bind instead of root,I'm guessing.
<fx3> that didnt make any sense to me at all :|
<fx3> just shows how much i know about named/bind
<dsmith-work> Hrmph.  I don;t even know what version of ubuntu this is.
<ScottK> leonel: What kind of signature?
<dsmith-work> Ahh. 8.10
<Deeps> dsmith-work: bind doesn't run as root under debian, that would be silly
<leonel> scottK the usual disclaimer note     and  this  only for one domain   and that server has many other domains with  no need for signature / disclaimer note
<dsmith-work> Ok, that's probably an assumption I was making.
<ScottK> leonel: OK.  I thought maybe you meant something like a DKIM signature.
<ScottK> leonel: You can do it with restriction classes.
<leonel> I'll check that  thanks scottK
<dsmith-work> Ahh. I see what's going on now.  The Debian zone files are owned by bind, on Ubuntu they are owned by root.
<dsmith-work> That would explain things.
<fx3> ahh well, time for bed or ill start making silly mistakes
<fx3> launching mistaked :P
<dsmith-work> Hmm.  That's not it. Still get a
<dsmith-work> rndc: 'freeze' failed: permission denied
<fx3> sudo make me a sandwitch ?
<fx3> you know, call it with sudo ?
<dsmith-work> Ya
<fx3> you heard of xkcd right?
<fx3> dsmith-work, http://xkcd.com/149/
<fx3> got to go, bye
<dsmith-work> yes
<kansan> is there a wayshould i install nagios from source on ubuntu?  or via package?
<twb> When moving an existing host's root filesystem onto LVM, ever seen "LV Status: NOT available" when you get dumped into the busybox shell?
<jmarsden> kansan: apt-cache search nagios  # will show you the available nagios-related packages :)
<kansan> dshould i install via source
<kansan> or via ubuntu package
<jmarsden> Always use packages when packages exist for what you need.
<jmarsden> kansan: See https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/package-management.html
<Tigermuss> question - How do get x86 emulation on a IA64 installation? ;)
<kansan> how does nagios notify me if my server goes down
<kansan> if its running on the server?
<kansan> anyone wanna break that down for me ? ;p
<luckyone> hello server folk
<luckyone> when I mount my samba share through /etc/fstab, I am unable to delete files
<luckyone> any ideas of what I am doing wrong?
<luckyone> I get a permission denied
<lamont> dsmith-work: interesting... they should be the same on both distros....
<lamont> (zone file ownership_0
<racecar56> back
<kansan> um, why does my server not respond to pings?  and should it (for nagios monitoring purposes)?
<ph0dder> I'm having trouble upgrading 7.04.  I've updated source.list to point to old-versions.ubuntu.com but I'm getting things still pointing to us.archive.ubuntu.com even though it's nowhere in /etc and nowhere in the installer script that I can find:  Failed http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports Release
<ph0dder> for example
<ph0dder> any ideas?
<ph0dder> it's 7.04 server and i'm using the command line, if that matters...
<racecar-56> hmmm
<racecar-56> thats because feisty for some reason isnt there
<ph0dder> can that be worked around somehow?
<ph0dder> i know it's not there, i switched all sources to old-versions.ubuntu.com.  but it's still looking in us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ph0dder> i even grepped the UpdateManager source looking for hard-coded references and such.
<ScottK> ph0dder: Are you trying to update your Feisty or upgrade it to Gutsy?
<ph0dder> upgrade
<ph0dder> i have successfully updated from old-versions.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> You'll want both old-versions feisty and us.ubuntu.com gutsy in your sources.list then.
<ph0dder> ah
<ph0dder> ok i'll try that
<ph0dder> now it's complaining about this:
<ph0dder> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<ph0dder> even though us.archive is NOWHERE in my sources.list
<ScottK> ph0dder: Did you check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for additional lists?
<ph0dder> yes and commented everything out
<ph0dder> it sticks it back in there when it runs
<ScottK> How did you install this machine originally?
<ph0dder> i didn't.  how would i find that out?
<ScottK> The reason I ask is that isn't anything I think a true Ubuntu installer would put in your sources.list.
<ScottK> I would suggest go to /etc and grep -r feisty-backports * and see if anything matches
<ph0dder> it matches only my sources.list
<ScottK> I'd suggest comment anything about feisty backports out of your sources.list
<ph0dder> done, then apt-get update:
<ph0dder> Hit http://archive.canonical.com gutsy Release
<ph0dder> Hit http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/partner Packages
<ph0dder> Get:10 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources [1226kB]
<ph0dder> Get:11 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Packages [158kB]
<ph0dder> oh crap that last one was my bad, i just moved the sources.list.d directory to tmp when cleaning up files
<ph0dder> so forget the segfault
<ph0dder> nevermind i put it back and it still segfaults
<ph0dder> OK!  When I comment out EVERYTHING from my sources.list file and do a apt-get update, I still get this:
<ph0dder> root@www:/etc/apt# apt-get update
<ph0dder> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports Release.gpg
<ph0dder> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports Release
<ph0dder> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main/debian-installer Packages
<ph0dder> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main/debian-installer Packages
<ph0dder>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<ph0dder> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<ph0dder> Reading package lists... Done
<ph0dder> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ScottK> Do you have anything in sources.list that mentions debian-installer?
<ScottK> If so, comment it out
<ph0dder> everything is commented out, every line begins with a #
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> Dunno what to tell you then.
<ph0dder> ok i deleted source.list.d/* and then it went away.  then, as a test, i added just one line to the top of my sources.list, the first line.  then i ran apt-get update, and it didn't give me any crap about us.archive.ubuntu.com.  BUT, then i ran do-release-upgrade, and it recreated that sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list file, and filled it with this:
<ph0dder> root@www:/etc/apt# cat sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list
<ph0dder> # sources.list fragment for pre-requists (one with countrymirror, one fallback)
<ph0dder> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main/debian-installer
<ph0dder> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main/debian-installer
<ph0dder> # below is just for testing
<ph0dder> #deb http://archive.dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu feisty-backports main/debian-installerroot@www:/etc/apt#
<ph0dder> then i run apt-get update
<ph0dder> and get a different message than the first time i ran it:
<ph0dder> root@www:/etc/apt# apt-get update
<ph0dder> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports Release.gpg
<ph0dder> Get:1 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com feisty Release.gpg [191B]
<ph0dder> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports Release
<ph0dder> Hit http://old-releases.ubuntu.com feisty Release
<ph0dder> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main/debian-installer Packages
<ph0dder> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main/debian-installer Packages
<ph0dder>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<ph0dder> Hit http://old-releases.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<ScottK> Weird
<ph0dder> Hit http://old-releases.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<ph0dder> Fetched 1B in 1s (1B/s)
<ph0dder> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<ph0dder> Reading package lists... Done
<ph0dder> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ScottK> !pastebin | ph0dder
<ubottu> ph0dder: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ph0dder> crap sorry
<ScottK> I need to get to bed, so I'm not sure what to tell you.
<ph0dder> ok
<ScottK> Do you have any software RAID on this box (MD devices)?
<ph0dder> wel thanks for trying
<ph0dder> no
<ScottK> What I'd do then is go back to the clean sources.list with just gutsy stuff in it and the apt-get dist-upgrade
<ScottK> Skip the update-manager.
<ph0dder> mmm
<ph0dder> ok
<ScottK> I suspect some of it's special case magic doesn't know about old releases and is getting confused.
<ScottK> That's not the supported way to do it, but generally it works out.
<ph0dder> ^^
<uvirtbot> ph0dder: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<ScottK> Make backups of course
<ph0dder> :) ok i'll try it thanks so much
<ph0dder> hey that looks like it's gonna work!
<llragsll> can anyone help me with chrooting openssh
<llragsll> :?
<llragsll> ??
<VK7HSE> what application is being used for http://paste.ubuntu.com/ as I would like to put something like that on my server ???
<llragsll> Using chrootdirectory option in sshd conf file gives this error : Bad configuration option: ChrootDirectory?? any sol
<racecar-56> gotta go
<VK7HSE> what application is being used for http://paste.ubuntu.com/ as I would like to put something like that on my server ???
<kraut> moin
<EQUIV> Hi, anyone who knows how to configure squid?
<EQUIV> I get the 401 error
<EQUIV> And it prompts for password. I am trying to use it in reverse mode to speed up the web server
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332030 in nut (universe) "[sync request] Please sync nut 2.4.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332030
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332032 in nut (universe) "nut wrongly install nut-cgi's config files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332032
<incorrect> how can is see what libs a binary is pulling in?
<Deeps> ldd
<incorrect> thanks
<pjsturgeon> hey guys. I think i mounted a HDD wrong (mounted the actual disk not a partition) and now I cant seem to unmount it or run "fdisk -l".
<pjsturgeon> fdisk -l gives me "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<pjsturgeon> and apparently unmount is not a command, all the tutorials online suggest I do that. AND i rebooted to get rid of the mount (its not in my fstab) and i still cannot run fdisk -l
<zul> what version of vnc do people recommend on intrepid?
<soren> zul: Client?
<soren> Anything based on gtk-vnc.
<zul> server
<soren> tightvnc, IIRC.
<zul> cool thanks
<Nicador> Does anybody have an ideea how to disable the black screen if no activity?
<kinnaz> in console ?
<Nicador> Yes
<kinnaz> setterm -blank 0
<kinnaz> setterm -powersave off
<kinnaz> setterm -powerdown 0
<kinnaz> that should keep terminal running
<kinnaz> without any input
<Nicador> Do i have to reboot or smth ?
<VK7HSE> kinnaz: Is that a global setting or just for the console you using ???
<VK7HSE> kinnaz: Is that a global setting or just for the console you using ???
<VK7HSE> sorry!
<kinnaz> just the console you are using
<kinnaz> if you put it to .bashrc
<kinnaz> it will be set at login
<kinnaz> there was some file in etc what is executed by all users
<kinnaz> so you could make it global for all users aswell
<Nicador> And if it's no user logged in ?
<kinnaz> quess not working
<kinnaz> because nothing executes it
<kinnaz> i use it for holding my screen alive
<kinnaz> while running monitor app
<kinnaz> to external monitor
<kinnaz> so it wouldnot go black
<VK7HSE> kinnaz: Thanks! *THUMBS UP*
<Nicador> kinnaz but if i run that command on startup ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #302786 in php5 (main) "PHP5 Realpath function " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302786
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332087 in apache2 (main) "Disabling the default virtual host disables options on the root directory ('/')." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332087
<fevel> hi friends
<fevel> I have created a directory and in this directory I have put three txt files. Each file contains a name and a password on this format " john,passwd" I would like to read all the txt files on this directory and create each user on htpasswd. Can someone guide me? I was informed that I would be able to do this easily with a bash script and awk although I don't know awk that well
<Deeps> cat /path/to/files/* | while read line; do user=`echo $line | cut -d "," -f 1`; pass=`echo $line | cut -d "," -f 2`; htpasswd -b passwordfile $user $pass; done
<Deeps> off the top of my head
<Deeps> you'll probably need to check the htpasswd syntax
<evarlast> touch password file first.  htpasswd will complain if it doesn't exist.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332112 in squid (main) "segfault at 7fff87f53ff8 rip 7f787f74d5fa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332112
<fevel> how do I change eth0 to be the onboard ethernet adapter? It has detected the onboard as eth1.
<fevel> by the way Deeps
<fevel> I did it like this
<fevel> or up in $( cat *.txt ) ; do USER=$( echo ${up} | cut -d, -f 1 ) ; PASS=$( echo ${up} | cut -d, -f 2 ) ; htpasswd -b ${USER} ${PASS} ;
<fevel> *for
<evarlast> cat *.txt | awk -F, '{print "htpasswd -b "$1" "$2}' | sh
<evarlast> I like it that way.
<fevel> good one everlast
<dsmith-work> lamont: You know, I may have changed the ownership of the files on the Debian system.  I have a vague memory of something like that.
<dsmith-work> Well it turns out that the permissions stuff is because of app armor.
<dsmith-work> I've but my zone files in /var/lib/bind and the journal files in /var/cache/bind and now freeze/thaw doesn't complin.
<dsmith-work> s/but/put/
<fevel> excuse my repetition but I guess you guys missed my question. How do I change eth0 to be the onboard ethernet adapter? It has detected the onboard as eth1. I knw howto on slackware but on debian and debian-like its different
<dsmith-work> There is a udev file I think.
<Deeps> udev rules
<Deeps> /etc/udev/rules.d
<dsmith-work> fevel: Looks like /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<fevel> couldnt thank you giuys enough
<fevel> Ill remember your names althrough this lifetime
<fevel> =))))
<ivoks> kirkland: good post
<kirkland> ivoks: thanks for adding your comment ;-)
<ivoks> it was an easy one :)
<kirkland> ivoks: i'm a bit disappointed that someone would use such a venue to tear down the ubuntu server with no specific reasoning whatsoever given
<ivoks> kirkland: i was kind of surprised, too
<kirkland> ivoks: it's a great post for the Debian Planet
<ivoks> kirkland: i wanted to respond, but my ISP gave me lots of problems yesterday, so i had to delay blog posting
<kirkland> ivoks: please do, if your ISP is back up
<ivoks> kirkland: and even there people would be: huh?
<kirkland> ivoks: maybe, maybe not ....
<ivoks> kirkland: i had much worse problems than not being on-line :(
<kirkland> bummer
<waver_> mathiaz> ping
<genii> dsmith-work: Yeah thats the file. MAC gets cached there for ethX names and so doesn't re-use eth0   or so on
<ivoks> kirkland: but that's a story for a beer, not public :)
<waver_> mathiaz>  When you're back, I need to speak with you.
<kirkland> ivoks: :-)  sure, i'll buy
<hexmasta2> can anyone make any recommendations for a linux mail server that works well with ubuntu and supports pop3 and imap?
<waver_> soren> ping
<genii> hexmasta2: dovecot
<ivoks> hexmasta2: ubuntu provides couple of mta and imap/pop solutions
<soren> waver_: Yes?
<waver_> soren>  you have some minutes? Can you open a privat discussion (i'm not logged)
<soren> Eh?
<soren> Just /msg me.
<waver_> I can't if I'm not identified
<soren> waver_: a) To me you can, b) just register?
<ivoks> kirkland: have you noticed strange behaviour when you issue a reboot from screen?
<kirkland> ivoks: hmm, strange how?
<kirkland> ivoks: (no, to answer your question)
<ivoks> kirkland: the 'bar' stayes there when the machine in reboot drops your ssh connection
<kirkland> ivoks: ah, yeah, i guess i have seen that
<kirkland> ivoks: maybe i need a clear at the bottom of the shell wrapper script
<ivoks> well, screen gets killed, right?
<ivoks> i don't think clearing from wrapper would solve anything :)
<ivoks> this bug is beyond screen it self
<ivoks> same thing happens with curses
<kirkland> ivoks: okay, i just reproduced that problem
<kirkland> ivoks: yeah, it might be a library problem
<ivoks> so, right, just ignore me... i'm thinking in public :)
<kirkland> ivoks: yeah, it is weird
<kirkland> ivoks: its like it doesn't bother to repaint the screen
<ivoks> right
<Adri2000> mathiaz: can you sponsor the samba sru?
<ivoks> bbl
<maDChoPR> how do i see what groups a user is in?
<mathiaz> Adri2000: it's on my todo list
<mathiaz> waver_: Hi
<Adri2000> mathiaz: ok
<Scix> Whats the point of the auto.master entry in LDAP when in auto.home /home is pointed to the auto.home ou in ldap?
<Scix> I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutofsLDAP to setup my server
<waver_> Hello mathiaz, I'm looking with cr3 for my problem.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332198 in openssh (main) "ssh-askpass-gnome fails to grab keyboard with gnome keyring open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332198
<phreestyle-work> hello all....All of my Ubuntu servers are giving me this error this morning and I can't figure out what the problem is.
<phreestyle-work> * Starting PostgreSQL 8.3 database server
<phreestyle-work>  * The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output.
<phreestyle-work>    ...fail!
<phreestyle-work> but when I go to check the /var/log/postgresql logs, the last log entry is from two days ago
<sommer> phreestyle-work: is there anything in /var/log/syslog?
<phreestyle-work> sommer: I searched through it but it did not mention anything about postgresql
<sommer> phreestyle-work: you might also check /var/log/daemon.log
<phreestyle-work> sommer: it doesn't have anything about postgresql either
<robertj> I boot my Dell R200 on LTS with a USB keyboard in there and it works fine, but if I unplug and replug it it won't find the keyboard again
<robertj> if I however plug in a PS2 keyboard and type in lsusb the USB keyboard will immediately begin working
<sommer> phreestyle-work: wich release are you on?
<phreestyle-work> the LTS
<phreestyle-work> sommer: with latest updates
<sommer> phreestyle-work: hardy or dapper?
<phreestyle-work> sommer: hardy
<sommer> phreestyle-work: is there anything in the logs pertaining to apparmor by chance?
<phreestyle-work> syslog just says it was initialized
<phreestyle-work> sommer: and the daemon log doesn't have anything about apparmor
<sommer> phreestyle-work: and it was working before?
<m1r> hello
<phreestyle-work> sommer: it was working on three different servers in different locations yesterday. Today they all failed....no changes that I know ofd
<m1r> i am trying to share internet conection using this tutorial > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 ; but after install dnsmasq and ipmasq i get this error: dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Adress already in use > failed. any tips for troubleshoting how to start dnsmasq properly ?
<sommer> phreestyle-work: just to double check there's nothing in /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.3-main.log... and your doing sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 restart ?
<phreestyle-work> sommer: correct....and it takes nearly a minute after I issue the start command before it fails
<phreestyle-work> at this point I'm thinking of dumping postgresql....I don't know if pg is the issue or ubuntu is, but every week something terrible happens....last week the servers would lose all data in the databases when the machines were rebooted.
<sommer> phreestyle-work: there's got to be an error somewhere, can you tail -f /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.3-main.log and /var/log/syslog when you try and start?
<phreestyle-work> sommer: alright
<phreestyle-work> sommer: /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.3-main.log is empty and syslog has nothing about postgresql
<sommer> phreestyle-work: does /var/log/syslog have any errors?
<phreestyle-work> sommer: the last entry in syslog was from the hourly cron job and that was 10 minutes ago
<sommer> phreestyle-work: how about /var/log/auth.log out of curiosity
<phreestyle-work> sommer: this is what it says:
<phreestyle-work> Feb 20 14:22:07 webserver su[6253]: Successful su for postgres by root
<phreestyle-work> Feb 20 14:22:07 webserver su[6253]: + ??? root:postgres
<phreestyle-work> Feb 20 14:22:07 webserver su[6253]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user postgres by (uid=0)
<phreestyle-work> Feb 20 14:22:07 webserver su[6253]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user postgres
<sommer> phreestyle-work: have you customized /etc/init.d/posgresql-8.3 ?
<phreestyle-work> sommer: never touched it
<sommer> errr /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3
<sommer> cause my /var/log/auth.log look very different
<sommer> there's no su for user postgres entries
<phreestyle-work> sommer: well, I'm also using webmin to restart postgresql, so that might be it
<sommer> phreestyle-work: I'd say that's pretty definitely it
<sommer> phreestyle-work: I would not recommend using webmin
<phreestyle-work> sommer: I also did't have a reason to use webmin until I started having pg problems
<sommer> phreestyle-work: okay, but it doesn't look like using webmin solved them :)
<phreestyle-work> sommer: certainly not....but until eBox can get close to parity with webmin, it's not feasible to teach everyone to do all server admin stuff by hand
<sommer> there may be more info in webmin's logs, but otherwise I'd recommend starting over with postgresql... or at least restoring the default configs
<phreestyle-work> sommer: well, I tried reinstalling pg, but that led to a whole lot of package and dependency problems
<phreestyle-work> sommer: don't ask me why....it just failed miserably....and I did that using apt-get myself, so I know webmin didn't do it
<sommer> phreestyle-work: how did you install webmin?  and how did you install postgresql before?  I don't use webmin, so I'm not sure how much more I can help you
<sommer> others may know more though
<phreestyle-work> sommer: I installed webmin from the webmin site...they had a deb package.....I installed postgresql using apt with the standard ubuntu repos
<sommer> phreestyle-work: okay, well looks like webmin uses a different postgresql start script so you might check the webmin logs or check the webmin bug tracker
<phreestyle-work> sommer: well, can you help me get rid of postgresql....I'm tried of spending a third of my week always fixing it. Is there a way to get the stuff already in postgresql and move it to mysql or something?
<sommer> phreestyle-work: no idea... you might be able to do a csv export type operation then import that into mysql
<phreestyle-work> sommer: yea, but if I can't get pg to start, how do I do that?
<sommer> phreestyle-work: not sure either, but if I was in your situation I'd create a new ubuntu install (with no webmin), install postgresql, copy the database over then export
<sommer> phreestyle-work: but there's probably 10-50 steps in there I missed
<phreestyle-work> sommer: where are the databases stored?
<sommer> phreestyle-work: on a default install in /var/lib/postgresql/8.3/ but not sure if webmin has moved that
<phreestyle-work> sommer: it shouldn't have....I'll check
<phreestyle-work> sommer: ok, here's the other thing....I tried to update pg, but I get this error.... "sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).
<phreestyle-work> sommer: then it tells me "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of postgresql: postgresql depends on postgresql-8.3; however: package postgresql-8.3 is not configured yet"
<sommer> phreestyle-work: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure postgresql-8.3 ... I guess
<sommer> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<phreestyle-work>  sommer: dpkg says it's broken or not fully installed
<phreestyle-work> everything that could possibly go wrong with postgresql has gone wrong it appears....and I don't use webmin to manage postgresql, so it's hard to blame webmin for this one
<phreestyle-work> sommer: btw, I have a bunch of folders in "/var/lib/postgresql/8.3/main"....do I backup all of them? (base, global, pg_clog, pg_multixact, etc.)
<sommer> phreestyle-work: if webmin changes the postgresql start scripts... I'd blame it, I know that doesn't help you but...
<sommer> phreestyle-work: yep, I'd copy the whole folder, and not permissions and such
<phreestyle-work> sommer: could I install postgresql-8.2 and get that to work with my data?
<sommer> phreestyle-work: I guess in theory, but since you have package dependency issues I'd recommend starting over... without webmin, no webmin at all
<phreestyle-work> sommer: what's the best way to manage postgres without webmin?
<phreestyle-work> sommer: well, postgres-8.2 starts up.....8.3 stlll refuses
<sommer> phreestyle-work: the cli, pgadmin3, phppgadmin
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332254 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.3.0-3ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: underproces post-installation script returnerede afslutningsstatus 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332254
<markVa> hi folks, can anyone point me towards a faq or how-to on how to set up multiple virtual interfaces on a kvm VM?  I've got bridging set up fine, but I need (if possible) to have more than one interface on the VMs.
<markVa> basically, I need more than one IP address, since apache+SSL barfs with only one IP with multiple virtual hosts.
<domas> markVa: does it? I was able to do virtual hosts with only one IP! :)
<ivoks> you can do virtual hosts
<ivoks> but http protocol doesn't allow you to have multiple virtual hosts on https
<ivoks> it does allow, but certificate will be invalid
<ivoks> since you set up a crypted connection *before* you ask for a domain
<ivoks> take care
<markVa> hrm, well, I've never managed to get it to work properly with one IP....  Does this mean my original idea won't work?  when I attempt to alias on my VM, I get the ubiquitous "cannot assign the requested address" error.
<dsmith-work> I've heard that before.  https and virtual hosts don't mix. You only get one.
<dsmith-work> Basically, the web server parsers the http stream for the hostname and serves up different pages.  That's way too late for https.  The secure connection is already set up before then.
<blue-frog> as ivoks said, you can have https for several vhosts and one IP but ONLY ONE certificate
<dsmith-work> (iirc)
<dsmith-work> Ahh, ya that makes sense.
<markVa> dsmith-work: that was my understanding
<Deeps> indeed, so only one domain will potentially not complain about invalid certificate
<dsmith-work> markVa: Can't you just set up aliases in the vm's?
<dsmith-work> ifconfig eth0:1 addr1; ifconfig eth0:2 addr2; etc
<Deeps> aliasing is deprecated! ip addr add!
<dsmith-work> ok
 * Nafallo agrees with Deeps 
<dsmith-work> my fingers and head know ifconfig.
<markVa> hrm, maybe that's my problem - since ifconfig etho:1 <addr> doesn't work.
<dsmith-work> never did figure out ip
<Deeps> eth0, not etho
<Deeps> zero not the letter o
<markVa> mistype here, not commandline, sorry :)
<markVa> I don't know ip addr..., will go check the man page, thanks for the tip.
<Deeps> ip address add <new ip>/<cidr netmask> dev <device, e.g eth0>
<Deeps> e.g.
<Deeps> ip addr add 192.168.0.2/32 dev eth0
<markVa> Deeps:  thanks - what's the equiv to ifconfig -a, if you don't mind the extra bit?
<Deeps> ip addr
<Deeps> or just ip a
<markVa> kk, thanks much!
<Deeps> the command is 'ip address', but commands can be shortened, there's no other param that begins with a for ip, so can just call ip a
<dsmith-work> So in /etc/network/interfaces,  just add "iface eth0:1 static ...  iface eth0:2 static ... with appropriate lines for ..., right?
<Deeps> iface eth0:1 inet static
<Deeps> but yeah, for the deprecated aliasing approach
<Deeps> if you wanted to add a sequence of ip addresses, you'd be better off with a post-up line in your eth0 declaration
<Deeps> e.g. post-up for i in `seq 10 20`; do ip addr add 192.168.1.$i dev eth0; done
<Deeps> to add 192.168.1.10 - 192.168.1.20 to eth0
<Deeps> or multiple post-up lines if you have non-sequential ips
<dsmith-work> Hmm. Ok.
<Deeps> i've been led to believe that adding multiple ips to a single interface has the additional benefit of using less memory
<markVa> I could add these just fine,  many thanks - I'm guessing though, as I just tried it, that these are not exposed downstream?
<SyL> if I have a question about ubuntu-server, but it's jaunty, should I be asking it in here?
<Deeps> markVa: they are
<Deeps> you can bind to them like any other ip
<markVa> Deeps: got it, yet another stick error - many thanks for the help.  I'm going to reset everything now to get everything fixed up properly.
<KillMeNow> hello everyone...  anyone here get apparmor to work with apache2 / php / mysql ?
<KillMeNow> using ubuntu 8.10
<Deeps> i'd imagine it would work out of the box, assuming you kept things in default locations
<Zerqent> KillMeNow: just install libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql and mysql-server and it should work I guess
<KillMeNow> yea, i have the server up and working fine w/o apparmor...  i want to put in some security in case of any security bugs that happen
<KillMeNow> so i've been reading an playing around with apparmor but it's hosing the websites up
<SyL> I just installed Jaunty Jackalope and did apt-get upgrade and now the it won't boot and stalls at DMA eth1. Anybody ever see this before?
<KillMeNow> so it just stalls at that point for how long?  do you have it set to use DHCP to obtain IP address for Eth1?
<SyL> no, static IP. this happened after a kernel update
<SyL> both 32-bit and 64-bit
<KillMeNow> yea, i have had something similar happen on version 6 using a megaraid controller
<KillMeNow> wound up having to roll the dist version backwards 1 rev
<SyL> hrm... there is some raid card in there. that could be it
<KillMeNow> are you using the raid card?
<SyL> no. there is 4 drives and 3 are going to be software raid 5 and the other will be system
<SyL> we're testing out the KVM/XEN kernel for ubuntu
<KillMeNow> i'll leave it up to you, but if you're not using the card you might want to power the box off, pull the card and try booting the system again
<SyL> it's a 1U server, I'm guessing it's onboard. =)
<KillMeNow> i personally never been a big fan of software raid
<KillMeNow> disable it in the bios
<SyL> KillMeNow: software raid is good if your help doesn't know much about computers and they'll be the ones swapping drives at 5am... =)
<SyL> I will disable it in the bios next...
<KillMeNow> i suppose if it's not a mission critical box and isn't heavilly loaded software raid is a cheaper solution...  *shrug* personal preference i suppose
<KillMeNow> let me know if disabling the raid in the BIOS worked
<SyL> KillMeNow: hah! I went into the Bios and there is no way to disable the card. awesome!
<KillMeNow> wunderbar!
<KillMeNow> well, dunno what to tell ya..  you can boot the box and then select which distribution to load
<SyL> KillMeNow: well, it boots after I install a fresh OS on it. but if I do apt-get upgrade it adds a new kernel. I reboot and it dies
<KillMeNow> sorry about delya
<KillMeNow> er delay
<KillMeNow> was on phone
<KillMeNow> well, do you know what type of raid controller is on the MB?
<KillMeNow> course, you said it's failing at the DMA for ETH1 right?
<flustrated> can someone help me with a ubuntu 8.04 problem with python.  I've googled and read through the ubuntu forums and can't find a way to fix my problem.  Error I'm getting is this when trying to do any apt-gets or apptitudes:  Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
<KillMeNow> sorry flustrated...  not sure what to do about that one
<KillMeNow> almost sounds like your user account has lost is 'path' to the python binaries
<flustrated> I actually sudo su - so that I could get a root.  wonder if that could be the problem?
<KillMeNow> if you're running as root?  not likely...  but as root do this:  echo $PATH
<KillMeNow> make sure root's path has the location where the Python binaries are and such
<flustrated> yep, they're just in /usr/bin
<flustrated> which python /usr/bin/python
<KillMeNow> yea, then i dunno
<flustrated> so, I'm digging through this.. and found this.
<flustrated> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/dCJgTg
<flustrated> that's a pastebin
<KillMeNow> GTK huh?
<KillMeNow> yea, i would probably doing the same google digging as you have done
<flustrated> okay, well I will just keep at it... I have this server at a remote site... is there a way to completely reinstall it without hands on?
<KillMeNow> reinstall the entire OS?  probably not, but i wouldn't go that far just yet
<flustrated> it all started with patching and the ssl binaries upgrading the ssh stuff and replacing my keys.. broke my nxserver so I uninstalled it, but now can't do hardly anything because I have a long list of apps that try to install everytime I do an apt-get install xxxxxx
<KillMeNow> what version did you install?
<flustrated> so after that broke actualy in the middle, after uninstalling the nxserver I upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10
<KillMeNow> i'm seeing alot of ppl posting on google about upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<KillMeNow> ahh yea
<flustrated> so I have python 2.4 and 2.5.2 installed.. but nothing in /usr/local/bin (lots of people had an extra python installed there)
<KillMeNow> yea
<flustrated> my symlink goes from python to 2.5.2
<flustrated> actually python2.5
<KillMeNow> going some quick googling
<KillMeNow> yea sorry flustrated...  no love for you
<flustrated> thanks for trying to help.
<KillMeNow> i know there was a bug reported on it for the dev's of ubuntu
<KillMeNow> but that was back in april of 2008
<KillMeNow> would've figured they fixed it by now
<KillMeNow> i never went to 7.10...  i installed 8.04 and then rebuilt it using my back ups from Ubuntu 6
<KillMeNow> well, the parts of the back ups regarding my websites and postfix stuff
<KillMeNow> everything else i rebuilt by hand
<flustrated> I just hate taking a visit to the data center..  I need to get the lights out stuff working on it.
<KillMeNow> i suppose you could possibly rebuild the box if you had it on ESX or perhaps you had KVM over IP to get to the bios
<KillMeNow> yep...  build a image box
<flustrated> it has compaqs version of a DRAC, just don't have it setup or networked yet.
<dazman> iLo is priceless, really.. :)
<KillMeNow> yep, lights out has saved my hiney numerous times
<KillMeNow> but then again, i don't live from the data center either
<KillMeNow> that's far from
<flustrated> we have it on all of our new windows boxes and it's awesome.
<KillMeNow> course, now it doesn't matter cause i don't work for that company anymore
<flustrated> i've got about 40 unix probes that have some lights out card mgmt built into it, but the vendor that supports the boxes doesn't support the lights out stuff.
<domas> hi! how to check how much memory does apache use?! (tricky question :)
<KillMeNow> heh, yea that's a loaded question domas
<KillMeNow> those vendor bastages flustrated!
<KillMeNow> how many instances of apache have you forked ?
<domas> ~20
<KillMeNow> how many mods are getting pulled in
<domas> lots :)
<domas> APC and such
<KillMeNow> so if you do a ps -ef | grep apache how many lines does it spit out?
<domas> how much memory is shared after forking? :)
<KillMeNow> AFAIK, each fork uses it's own "slice" of memory and doesn't share it perse
<domas> see, summing up RSS or VSZ doesn't really work
<domas> KillMeNow: pages can be shared by forked kids, it is copy-on-write :)
<domas> but ps/top doesn't account for that!
<KillMeNow> nope it doesn't
<domas> I know one way to answer!
<domas> cat /proc/meminfo; killall -9 apache2; cat /proc/meminfo
<KillMeNow> there ya go!
<domas> now, how to do that without killing? :)
<domas> interesting though, say, libc is shared among _all_ system processes
<domas> so you have to remove it from every process out there
<KillMeNow> but doing the ps -ef tells you exactly how many forks you have in memory
<domas> does it mean anything? :)
<KillMeNow> well, i'm not sure how to help you w/o killing all the processes
<domas> meh
<KillMeNow> unless you know of a way to show the memory usage for each PID
<domas> so, my trolling goes to hell?
<mark> you did help domas.
<domas> I was expecting fifty folks to jump and tell that I'm idiot and should use ps and top :(
<domas> mark: haha
<domas> did anyone notice there's no Hoard package in Ubuntu?
<dsmith-work> Hrm.  There are some files in proc that list exactly which pages a process has access to.
<mark> here's this weekend's project domas
<domas> I want to make Hoard package first
<mark> I like the sound of that
<dsmith-work> Maybe I'm thinking of /proc/PID/maps
<mark> yes you are
<domas> dsmith-work: doesn't help with anon-pages
<domas> and some mmap'ed stuff goes to VSIZE, some to RSS, I guess
<domas> argh, too complicated
<domas> maps don't show physical address mappings
<domas> just which process address space is mapped to what
<dsmith-work> ya
<KillMeNow> so domas, i take it you don't want to know the VSZ part of the memory usage?
<domas> KillMeNow: nope! ;-)
<KillMeNow> well, when you figure it out, you can educate the rest of us
<mark> i'm sure it will be a blog entry
<domas> I want to count physical memory pages used by family of processes
<domas> orly!?!?
<domas> :)
<domas> my next one will be about hoard! :)
<mark> you can do two at once
<domas> I have to quote one colleague about it
<domas> it has something about weird bald guys with sunglasses and crossed legs ;-)
#ubuntu-server 2009-02-21
<KillMeNow> so mark, have you ever gotten apparmor to work ?
<mark> I assume that's not me? I have not touched apparmor, ever :)
<domas> KillMeNow: I can answer for mark
<domas> KillMeNow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/329489/ ;-)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 329489 in apparmor "locks on unlinked files leak memory in apparmor" [Medium,Confirmed]
<domas> where is the USN! :)
<KillMeNow> https://forgesvn1.novell.com/viewsvn/apparmor?view=rev&revision=1380
<KillMeNow> that fixes the issue domas
<domas> omg, really?
<domas> I can follow links on bug report too!
<mark> domas... be nice
<KillMeNow> looks like it's a kernel patch
<domas> how does one patch a kernel?
<domas> make-kpkg doesn't produce vmlinux package :(
<KillMeNow> well, i'm not sure domas...  why don't you educate us!
<domas> I can't educate anything about kernels!
<domas> for years I've been using default distro ones
<domas> I quite like apparmor
<domas> but this bug for now forced to disable it wherever it was enabled ;-)
<domas> I like the idea of application-driven hat changing
<KillMeNow> yep...  i've been trying to get it to work with apache, read through the documentation from the Novell website but not having much major success
<mark> domas: it's pretty easy to build a patched kernel image
<mark> so if you want that patch rolled out...
<mark> a USN would be easier though ;)
<mark> and I have a few more kernel issues to report for that as well ;)
<domas> KillMeNow: are you going via mod_apparmor?
<domas> I like the technology, maybe should quite the dayjob and start apparmor consulting career!
<domas> interesting how much ahead in security macosx is.
<KillMeNow> domas>  no, i read about mod_apparmor but apt doesn't seem to find it in the repository
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332338 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332338
<KillMeNow> just been doing some of the basic stuff like using genprof to build profiles
<domas> isn't ubuntu apache already with internal apparmor hooks?
<domas> (so you can set different profiles based on request URIs)
<KillMeNow> i really don't know TBH
<domas> btw, "libapache2-mod-apparmor - changehat AppArmor library as an Apache module
<domas> "
<domas> you know, you had to ask apt to find it in repository
<domas> it wouldn't find on itself, if you don't ask
<KillMeNow>    yes, that is installed
<KillMeNow> you know of any good documentation regarding getting it set up using the mod_apparmor domas?
<domas> depends on what you want to do
<domas> apparmor is for people who know their apps :)
<KillMeNow> looking to add another layer of security to apache / php / mysql
<andylockran> KillMeNow: iptables ?
 * andylockran leaves the room, slowly
<domas> meh, mysql security
<domas> I'll have to give a talk on it soonish
<KillMeNow> andylockran...  IPtables are already in place
<KillMeNow> that's not an issue, it's the "Hey, i'm running a web app that had a security flaw which someone found and is now using"
<KillMeNow> i want to stop them from gaining root or doing other bad nasty things to the box
<arooni> http://pastie.org/395882 ... does that indicate a drive is bad and cant be mounted?
<MK-BB> anyone here??
<MK-BB> I was wondering if anyone knows how to setup a email server and using roundcube
<MK-BB> Or other webmail client
<MK-BB> Anyone?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #329173 in samba (main) "Impossible to rename file to other case on samba mounted volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329173
<VK7HSE> MK-BB:  http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Howto_Install
<arooni> i have an amazon web services (aws) ec2 server that i'm trying to figure out why i can't ping it from anywhere.  now there are no iptables running on the server.... and FROM the server i can ping both 4.2.2.2 and google.com.  i can also ping those same places FROM the computer i'm trying to ping the server from.  ideaz?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332431 in samba (main) "9.04 Jaunty Samba 2:3.3.0-3ubuntu2: files (permissions set to a=rwx) can only be renamed by owner although their content can be changed by all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332431
<Yagisan> kirkland, I was reading your post on server migration from hardy to lenny - did you want half-backed examples from main or universe ?
<Yagisan> s/backed/baked
<Yagisan> kirkland, if universe - then look at bug #86685 - trac is useless on amd64 servers with that. Fixed packages are here https://launchpad.net/~yagisan/+archive/ppa and there are others I'm sure.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 86685 in clearsilver "trac BROKEN on AMD64: "neo_cgi.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86685
<Yagisan> kirkland, if main - well - hardy guests in kvm on an intrepid host display soft cpu lockup messages in the hardy guest consoles and need to be restarted
<pteague> ok, this doesn't seem to be going well for me tonight...  i just finished installing ubuntu-server intrepid, rebooted, & it's giving me lots of segmentation faults :(
<pteague> here's the output i'm getting - http://pastebin.com/m7bd6da05
<pteague> figured it out...  seems as though there's some sort of a problem with either the mobo accepting the nvidia card, the particular mix of drivers, or maybe the power supply isn't getting enough power to it...
<Yagisan> pteague, do you get that issue without the nvidia drivers ?
<Yagisan> reading it - I'd hazard a guess that message signaled interrupts on that motherboard don't work
<pteague> i've had this problem on both the intel atom 230 (i don't think i even got far enough to boot off the cd) & now the intel atom 330... the video card works fine on my p5k + intel e6750 core2 duo ...
<pteague> but the other issue is that the power supply in that box is only a 200w or 250w & the power supply on my desktop is a 500w i believe
<pteague> maybe you're right...  i'm not sure how i could be going over 200w with the mini-itx board, a laptop hard drive, a cd/dvd-rom, & the video card
<Yagisan> depends on the video card - some of them are quite hungry
<agentk> How do I kill a process that will not die with sudo kill -9? Reset?
<Yagisan> but the message points at MSI
<pteague> here's the video card - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814139143
<pteague> & here's the mobo/cpu - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121359
<Yagisan> pteague, does it work with the onboard video ?
<Yagisan> agentk, is it a zombie process ?
<agentk> Yeah. catting two files togeather. resulting file is correct size but cat is 100% and will not die.
<pteague> been using the atom 230 for my mythtv front end just fine...  i installed ubuntu-server just fine, but the reboot gave me those errors... turned it off, removed video card, rebooted, & ubuntu-server seems to work...  trying to get any of the 64bit guis to come up gives me a kernel panic... guessing i'm going to have to stick with 32bit
<Yagisan> agentk, try killing it's parent process - eg bash
<agentk> Already done that. It's not connected to a pty anymore.
<pteague> aha... if this forum post is right it looks like my power supply is what's killing it - http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic103967.html
<Yagisan> pteague, I'm hoping to build a mythtv box withing2 weeks - I'm going 64bit myself but not atom based (my current desktop gets rebirthed)
<pteague> hehe, my previous desktop is my mythtv back end... unfortunately the ati card in it doesn't seem to be very useful for video playback :(
<Yagisan> well, I was supposed to be doing it on monday - but my new pc money is now new stove money + fight the real estate for reimbursment money :/
<Yagisan> pteague, hows your backed end working ? I'm looking at intrepid server install, then mythtv packages over it
<Yagisan> agentk, well - if it is eating 100% cpu - a reboot will certainly kill it
<pteague> as a backend it works great... have the hauppage pvr-500 dual tuner in it...  there seems to be an issue with the driver for that though so the 2nd tuner sometimes loses it which then requires a reboot (might be able to reload it, but i'm not sure how)
<agentk> Yagisan: Cool. Not many choices left I think.
<pteague> for desktop i'm guessing i should install the linux-image-386 ?
<Yagisan> pteague, I'll have an old analogue bt878a in mine. I got crap reception most of the time so I'll mainly use it as a media playback system for the kids.
<Yagisan> pteague, linux-generic IIRC
<pteague> i'm hoping i used a default setup for lirc... just remembered that was the only thing i needed that i forgot to backup
<pteague> Yagisan: you might want to check in #ubuntu-mythtv as you're setting up your hardware ... somebody there told me last month? about a network accessible tuner... looked kind of nifty, but i don't remember the price on it - might cut the price on hardware somewhat
<Yagisan> pteague, well, I'm in .au - in a unit block with bad reception, and a body corporate that won't fix the building antenna - so, I get what I can on my rabbit ears
<pteague> ah, i've got cable... been a while since i've had to deal with reception... i remember having issues with picking up the station firefly was on when it was first out here in the states
<pteague> it's sad when the big city doesn't get something like that & i had to resort to trying to get a signal from a station from a podunk town an hour north of the city
<Yagisan> pteague, I'm just unlucky - the builders either side of me have great reception
<uvirtbot> New bug: #327771 in openldap (main) "synaptic can not update any more du to an error message " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327771
<mase> hey guys, i have just done an apt-get purge freeradius && apt-get autoremove && apt-get install freeradius however it doesn't seem to have returned the file radiusd.conf to it's original state like it has the others. In fact it just hasn't created one. Is there any way i can instruct apt or dpkg to just do a brand new install
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332521 in dhcp3 (main) "[jaunty] no internet connection: dhclient-script cannot be execve'd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332521
<RoyK> hi all. is it possible to install ubuntu server 8.04LTS on an LVM root fs?
<Scix> I don't quite get how autofs finds the right mountpoint for each user. how is it done? I have now upgraded to autofs5(-ldap) and is reading the ldap-automount-auto.direct document. And is there something that has to be done at the client, bedised the entries in nsswitch and the ldap configuration?
<Scix> *ldap-utils
<RoyK> hrmf. just tried to install ubunto on lvm, but it sets up the system with lilo, not grub
<RoyK> this is ubuntu 8.04LTS server
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> anyone_
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> does grub work with root on lvm?
<jtaji> RoyK: as long as you put /boot on a separate non-lvm partition you are golden
<jtaji> grub might support lvm boot nowadays but separate /boot is easy
<RoyK> I just tried - works well now after reinstalling
<RoyK> thanks anyway
<cellofellow> I've got a Django app that I'm looking to possibly deploy to Amazon EC2. I've noticed that vm-builder has the ability to build EC2 AMIs. Can I run those locally for development purposes before uploading to the cloud?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332606 in ipsec-tools (main) "Racoon 0.7 fails with address already in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332606
<uvirtbot> New bug: #302791 in openssh (main) "ssh not setting XAUTHORITY, XDG_SESSION_COOKIE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302791
<methods> where is the dhcp package ?
<methods> there use to be a package called dhcp
<methods> for a daemon
<sommer> methods: dhcp3-server is probably what you're looking for
<methods> no
<methods> it was called dhcp
<methods> dhcp3-server is new now
<methods> hm
<methods>  /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf seems to have been coppied from my old config
<fergal32> hi everybody
<fergal32> i just setup my first ubuntu 8.10 server everything works only nis is causing problems
<fergal32> my question is is this a problem with nix from ubuntu? cause i always have to start /usr/sbin/ypbind to get the nis daemon started
<fergal32> anybody having the same problem?
<fergal32> hm
<uvirtbot> New bug: #331576 in samba (main) "kubuntu intrepid 8.10: kde3 aps can not browse smb:// locations" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331576
<fergal32> not much talking here :D
#ubuntu-server 2009-02-22
<isaacsm> ~/help
<markhuk> Hi all :)
<markhuk> Is it a bad thing that i am attempting to set up a fully functioning web server on a desktop distro?
<markhuk> everyone asleep today?
<markhuk> :)
<markhuk> hello?
<markhuk> *echo* hello
<markhuk> haha
<rcscomp> I have a server install I need to get the kernel source for.  I can't do this using the network b/c my NIC doesn't work b/c I need to compile a driver.  How do I get the kernel source?
<rcscomp> I have the install CD available, but don't see a package for it.
<genii> Having some issue trying to bond 3 ppp connections. Do I have to enslave the eth adapters first and issue some pre-up directives like pon eth1 ;pon eth2 ;pon eth3      or so?
<genii> (where each pon creates a pppX)
<genii> Well, that didn't work :)
<chrisadams> hi guys, are there any hoops you need to jump through when creating user accounts with ssh access with ubuntu server?
<chrisadams> I'm trying to create accounts with: useradd test --pasword test
<chrisadams> when then trying to log in with ssh using these credentials
<chrisadams> I've also tried listing them the AllowUsers line in a sshd_config file as well, with no luck
<chrisadams> is there something really obvious I'm missing here?
<genii> Gave up on aggregating pppoe connections directly with modem in bridged mode. Opted instead for router mode then just aggregated the ethX ifaces. Too bad it's so problemmatic for the other way though.
<AdamDV> Hello, I need some help setting up a sudoers group
<AdamDV> I've got this:  %staff-normal ALL=(ALL): /bin/mkdir, /bin/cp, /bin/mv
<AdamDV> But it dosen't work, any ideas?
<AdamDV> ANyone?
<ivoks> NOone
<AdamDV> (08:48:28 AM) AdamDV: Hello, I need some help setting up a sudoers group
<AdamDV> (08:48:50 AM) AdamDV: I've got this:  %staff-normal ALL=(ALL): /bin/mkdir, /bin/cp, /bin/mv
<AdamDV> (08:48:59 AM) AdamDV: But it dosen't work, any ideas?
<ivoks> how did you edit /etc/sudoers?
<AdamDV> nano
<AdamDV> Its worked before.
<ivoks> there's a reason why we have visudo
<ivoks> s/we/unix/
<AdamDV> Yes, theres also a reason i used nano.
<AdamDV> :D
<ivoks> you don't know vi?
<ivoks> EDITOR="nano" visudo
<yann2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/332882  <- does that make sense?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 332882 in ubuntu "Change Ubuntu-server release schedule" [Undecided,New]
<ivoks> yann2: no
<yann2> ivoks > explain :) I must misunderstand the way ubuntu server is being released
<ivoks> yann2: i don't see what's different than current release cycle, except proposal to move LTS from 2 to 1 year
<yann2> read again...
<yann2> I propose to just skip one release out of two
<yann2> like make just a release per year
<yann2> and keep one LTS every two years
<yann2> eventually slightly increasing support (18->24months) - for non LTS
<AdamDV> No.
<yann2> AdamDV > why? you think a 6 months schedule is needed for server?
 * Nafallo looks
<yann2> please comment on the bug - from the people I know very few use non LTS on servers, so I thought if we skipped some of these, we could increase the quality
<AdamDV> yann2: Yes.
<AdamDV> I like new security fixes, patches, etc.
<ScottK> yann2: It would actually take more work to NOT release Ubuntu Server on a 6 month schedule because that's the schedule used by the other Ubuntu variants.
<ScottK> So no, I don't think it would help at all.
<yann2> mh :(
<AdamDV> yann2: I run 3 corporate servers, and I use intrepid on ALL of them.
<mark> we (wikimedia) use non-LTS servers as well, and actually selected ubuntu for its quick release cycle
<yann2> mark > you upgrade the servers every 6 months?
<mark> not all of them
<ivoks> i use mostly LTS for servers that don't have any feature requests
<mark> but some of them, which need up to date packages
<Nafallo> yann2: I use intrepid on my host to get the latest fixes for KVM/libvirt/whatever
<mark> so we use LTS on servers that don't
<yann2> I have quite some servers, and (to me) it sounds painful to upgrade so regularly
<ivoks> but for some i use latest (even jaunty on one :)
<Nafallo> hardy in the guests
<mark> also, the support for non-LTS releases is longer than 6 months :)
<ivoks> yann2: bottom line, your suggestion did't get approval ;)
<yann2> Nafallo > if they are fixes they should be in hardy too :P
<mark> we mostly use non-LTS on servers where the whole deployment is automated
<ivoks> yann2: still, nice try
<yann2> ivoks > yeah I kind of understood that :)
<mark> so "upgrading" is a matter of a mostly automated reinstall
<yann2> ivoks > to be fair it comes (mostly) from what happened on ubuntu-eu... the number of important bugs in hardy has been seriously impacting the quality of the service
<yann2> (and still is)
<mark> I agree that hardy could use some more love
<ivoks> that's true
<yann2> so this was just an attempt to understand how we could improve that for 10.4
<ivoks> we have improve LTS support
<ivoks> s/have/have to/
<mark> and a bit too often the ubuntu support consists just of "fixed in the next release"
<ivoks> yann2: which bugs are those?
<yann2> well maybe not the support, but the testing before release?
<mark> which is next to useless ;)
<ivoks> mark: i agree
<yann2> ivoks > bah, long list. apache, python, apache modules, and kernel issues - and then the universe ones :)
<ivoks> we should have a rule that LTS bugs can't get 'fixed in LTS+1' status
<yann2> I didnt know there was such status :D
<ivoks> unless it's a 'feature bug'
<ivoks> yann2: testing is really dificult; we can't test every situation
<ivoks> yann2: we need more people to get involved for bigger scale
<mark> just off the top of your heads, is this a known bug btw?
<mark> [23781.151444] Call Trace:
<mark> [23781.151446]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8042aafe>] tcp_enter_frto+0x27e/0x290
<mark> [23781.151467]  [<ffffffff80431027>] tcp_write_timer+0x387/0x790
<mark> [23781.151471]  [<ffffffff8020ef70>] do_IRQ+0x80/0x100
<mark> (kernel trace)
<ivoks> never seen that
<mark> I have a hundred servers doing that over and over
<mark> [23781.151435] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/net/ipv4/tcp_input.c:1675 tcp_enter_frto()
<mark> [23781.151442] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.24-22-server #1
<mark> I'll file a bug about it soon then
<yann2> ivoks > i am managing like 50-70 servers (very lonely sometimes :P) - just trying to reduce my workload as much as possible :)
<yann2> they use all different packages nearly so I am likely to be hit by pretty much any bug in main :P
<ivoks> yann2: i have over 100, so i feel your pain :)
<yann2> but you stay on hardy for the vms right
<ivoks> for most of the servers, yes
<yann2> ivoks > very interested to know how you manage security patches if you have that many :)
<ivoks> those are file/mail servers
<mark> hardy seems to have especially bad behaviour when it's under memory pressure
<Nafallo> yann2: new features as well. and new upstream versions etc...
<yann2> fair enough anyway :) I guess I'll wait for 10.04.1 :P
<yann2> whoups.
<ivoks> yann2: you could also help us make LTS better
<ivoks> yann2: do some testing
<ivoks> yann2: after all, i'm sure you want it to be as good as possible
<yann2> ivoks > believe me I do a lot ;)
<yann2> ivoks > any news on the fastcgi front btw?
<ivoks> yann2: great
<yann2> what's the plan for php6?
<ivoks> i don't have time to fully implement faster PHP stack for jaunty
<ivoks> and we are in FF
<ivoks> but that could be something to do for koala
<yann2> sorry I meant for the next LTS, what you were looking at :)
<ivoks> mission one: complete mail stack for koala
<ivoks> mission two: acl by default for koala
<ivoks> everything else is bonus :)
<ivoks> and i want to help on DIT, so...
<ivoks> if there would be time for php, great :)
<ivoks> anyway, yann2, you are welcome to submit any patch
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> or an idea
<yann2> I guess I am better to put the finger on a problem than to solve it :(
<ivoks> yann2: that's great too
<ivoks> yann2: best companies in the world are the best just cause they look at their customers fingers
<ivoks> and listen to their problems
<yann2> canonical pretty good at that ;)
<ivoks> wouldn't know; i don't work for canonical :)
<yann2> some canonical guys coming to oxford on friday to see how we do... not many software vendors do that for us :P
<ivoks> but yes, brainstorm is perfect example of communication between users and solution provider
<yann2> usually they come *before* to sell us their product, and then we never see them again ^^
<yann2> ivoks > sorry last question: you are working on the apache+php stack in ubuntu?
<ivoks> yann2: no, but i did have some ideas how to improve it
<yann2> written down somewhere?
<ivoks> yann2: atm, apache+php isn't of big intrest for me and my company, so i'm not pushing anything yet :D
<yann2> and who do you work for? ;)
<ivoks> yann2: my self :D
<yann2> :)
<yann2> funny the first ping you find when searching ivoks on google :)
<yann2> s/ping/pic
<yann2> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/00202.jpg that's you ? :P
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> i have to remove that one :D
<arhitip> Äîáðûé âå÷åð, à êòî íèáóäü ìîæåò ìíå ïîìî÷ ?
<arhitip> Ó ìåíÿ ïðîáëåìà ñ ñåòåâîé êàðòî÷êîé, óñòàíîâèë ubuntu-8.10-server-i386, íà÷àë íàñòðàèâàòü ñåòü, ñäåëàë êîíôèãóðàöèþ ôàèëa /etc/network/intarfces ïîñòàâèë ñòàòèêó, ïåðåçàãðóçèë. Ifconfig ïîêàçàë êîíôóãóðàöèþ ñåòåôîãî èíòåðôåéñà. Íà÷àë ïèíãîâàòü øëþç, ìîë÷îê, ïèíã íå ïðîõîäèò. Ó ìåíÿ åñòü ðîóòåð íà í¸ì íàñòðîåí dchp, ðåøèë ïîïðîáîâàòü ïîñòàâèòü äèíàìèêó. Ïîïðàâèë /etc/network/intarfces, ïîñëå ïåðåçàãðóçêå ifconfig ïîêàçàë òîëå lo
<arhitip> ïîïðàâèë /etc/network/intarfces íà ñòàòèêó, ïåðåçàãðóçèë, èíòåðôåéñ òàê è íå ïîäíÿëñÿ ifconfig ïîêàçàë òîëå loopback, ïîìîãèòå ïëèç ðàçîáðàòüñÿ ñ ñèòóàöèåé
<jtaji> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<simplexio> :D
<quench> i am having trouble resizing an xfs filesystem on hardware raid, the device shows the new space, but parted won't resize the partiion and xfs_growfs doesn't see the new space (i
<quench> opps, and i'm not using lvm, any thoughts or ideas?
<chrisadams> I'm clearly looking on the wrong places online - but I can't find a simple man page for adding users to a group
<chrisadams> what tools is best fo this?
<jpds> man adduser
<jpds> chrisadams: ^--
<chrisadams> got it
<chrisadams> resolved - thanks
<chrisadams> just a sanity check - can users in the same group delete each other's files?
<chrisadams> i.e. can user A in group one delete user B's stuff if the file perms are 775?
<chrisadams> assuming both are in the same group one
<rdw200169> chrisadams, yes.
<chrisadams> that's what I would expect too
<chrisadams> i have one such scenario
<chrisadams> I'm deploying with user called deploy, who is in the group www-data
<chrisadams> and I am using it to rm a folder owned by www-data
<rdw200169> chrisadams, yeah, i just tested this to make sure. yes, you can delete it
<chrisadams> but I'm getting a permission denied error
<rdw200169> hmm...
<chrisadams> https://gist.github.com/76827b7f892925501e5d
<chrisadams> see?
<chrisadams> both users in the same group, with the correct perms, but still permission is denied
<uvirtbot> New bug: #285889 in bind9 (main) "Gajim can't connect to GoogleTalk - nslookup: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285889
<Nafallo> \☺/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #332899 in openvpn (universe) "OpenVPN 2.1rc15 in Jaunty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332899
<uvirtbot> New bug: #333028 in php5 (main) "installing php5-gd results in libgd2-noxpm: dependency problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333028
<uvirtbot> New bug: #329754 in ejabberd (universe) "Please sync ejabberd 2.0.3-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329754
<chrisadams> is the www-data user new to ubuntu hardy?
<chrisadams> do you need to reload sshd  once you've created a new user to allow them to log in via ssh?
<Deeps> nope
<orudie> how do i unzip a .zip file ?
<CppIsWeird> gzip
<dazman> orudie, apt-get install unzip, unzip file.zip
<orudie> i have this webhost and cpanel
<orudie> i copied index.html into www directory, not sure how to access it
<orudie> in the web browser
<Bangers1> Does anyone know if vmbuilder (ubuntu-vm-builder) supports building into a ESXi Guest, yet?
#ubuntu-server 2010-02-22
<beeman_nl> hi guys
<beeman_nl> i'm working on a silent ubuntu install with kickstart, but i can't seem to get the right package selection
<beeman_nl> i tried  @base , @core etc at the %packages stanza but it still seems to install the 'ubuntu-standard' system
<beeman_nl> which includes stuff like openoffice which i dont' need on a server :)
<centaur5> beeman_nl, try this out: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard
<beeman_nl> centaur5: oke, will try. and does that need to go below %packages, instead of the others? :)
<centaur5> beeman_nl, it's an entirely different string. The one for packages is: d-i pkgsel/include string \ samba \ emacs21 \ etc...
<beeman_nl> centaur5: maybe i should note that i'm using a kickstart file, not a preseed file :)
<centaur5> beeman_nl, Oh sorry, I didn't notice that.  kickstart didn't cut my needs so I learned about preseed.  I don't know what to tell ya then.  :)
<beeman_nl> centaur5: thanks anyway :) maybe i'll switch to preseed anyway if this gives me too much hassle :)
<centaur5> beeman_nl, I think that solution is probably inevitable in this case.  :)
<jcastro> beeman_nl: try a whitespace after the @
<jcastro> "@ desktop"
<jcastro> or whatever
<beeman_nl> jcastro: thanks, i'll try that :)
<beeman_nl> it seems like it's still installing the same packages, even when i use @ ubuntu-minimal
<beeman_nl> take too long to test this kinda stuff ;)
<twb> This is vm-builder?
<beeman_nl> twb: no it's just a custom pxe setup
<beeman_nl> atcually i now use an iso that fetches my kickstart file from the network and then installs the system according to that file :)
<beeman_nl> but obviously the same thing for my pxe setup :)
<VSpike> what's the best way to configure a pc-card ethernet adapter? Should I just add it to /etc/network/interfaces at eth0 and hope for the best?
<Ganymede> hey, anyone here have installed ubuntu 9.10 on a VMWare ESX host using paravirtual NIC (vmxnet3) and paravirtual SCSI? the installer keeps choking on both, even though i have selected, "install a minimal virtual machine"
<Ganymede> or should i install the OS completely and then install vmware-tools and then install those paravirtualized devices?
<twb> beeman_nl: ah, you're using kickstart instead of preseeding.
<twb> I was trying to work out what that "@" crap was
<twb> Personally I prefer di-netboot-assistant and a hand-written preseed file.
<Ganymede> it seems...ubuntu cannot boot from paravirtualized SCSI?
<twb> Ganymede: it can with qemu
<Ganymede> twb, but not VMWare ESX?
<twb> I'm not licensed to run ESX, sorry.
<Ganymede> okay, thanks
<twb> Where does it fail?
<twb> Can you pastebin the output?
<Ganymede> well...it'd be hard since it's a console that boots into ... busybox?
<Ganymede> let me try typing it out
<twb> If you were using qemu, you could just put it in stdio mode and copy the text from your xterm :-)
<Ganymede> gave up waiting for root device, /dev/disk-by-uuid/blah-blah does not exist, dropping to a shell
<Ganymede> actually, let me try another VM with a newer version of vmware-tools, hold on
<twb> vmware-tools won't make a damn difference
<twb> It's just shitty kernel taint for hgfs and friends
<Ganymede> "hgfs"?
<twb> It's the filesystem that VMware uses to export a directory tree on the hypervisor, to guests
<twb> As opposed to using e.g. NFS between the host and guests
<twb> When you're in the busybox rescue shell, cat /proc/partitions.  Does it list anything?  If so, what?
<Ganymede> yep, newer vmware-tools still fails to boot
<Ganymede> /proc/partitions is empty
<Ganymede> looks like i'll have to settle with non-paravirtalized SCSI
<Ganymede> at least for the root disk
<twb> Oh, sorry, you're talking about *para*virtualized SCSI
<twb> You mean that you're giving the guest OS direct access to a LUN?
<Ganymede> i actually don't touch the "LUNs" or whatever
<twb> Ok, let me rephrase.
<Ganymede> i just have a 6 TB "datastore" where i put the disk images and i attach them to a SCSI controller in the VM configuration
<Ganymede> now that SCSI controller can either be a LSI Parallel SCSI or something...forgot what it's called
<twb> OK, so you have a disk image -- a file on the host's filesystem -- and you're presenting this to the VM as a virtual SCSI disk?
<Ganymede> or a paravirtualized SCSI "pvscsi"?
<beeman_nl> twb: yeah, i'll try it with preseeding lateron :)
<Ganymede> the disk image is on a RAID in the SAN, but i don't have to worry about that, i just have a 6 TB "datastore" where i put the disk images
<twb> beeman_nl: IMO preseeding is way less fugly than kickstart.
<Ganymede> and that 6 TB datastore is somewhere on the SAN
<twb> beeman_nl: admittedly, I've never kickstarted Ubuntu, only RHEL
<twb> Ganymede: OK, then you aren't *para*virtualizing the SCSI disk -- it's fully virtualizaed
<twb> Ganymede: paravirtualizing it would be if you gave your guest OS direct access to (parts of) a real, physical SCSI controller, and the LUNs (disks) behind it.
<twb> Ganymede: i.e. you have a paravirtualized guest OS with fully virtual SCSI disk.
<Ganymede> twb, i thought paravirtualizated SCSI controller simply doesn't emulate all the intracacies of a real SCSI controller, i do have the option of using a physical SCSI controller or iSCSI or something else from my FC HBA, but paravirtualiztion is a different option
<Ganymede> i will try to use a paravirtual SCSI controller for the swap disk and i'll get back to you
<twb> Ganymede: OK, so when you emulate a full SCSI controller it works, but not if you set ESX to "pvscsi"?
<Ganymede> twb, well, i've only been testing the boot disk so far, not an extra disk, maybe that will work with pvscsi
<Ganymede> and while i'm here, i'm thinking about using noop elevator since my disk image is stored on god knows what...some monster RAID array over fibre channel?
<twb> Ganymede: I imagine that pvscsi is a proprietary VMware-specific thing, and it'll only work for the root disk if you recompile your ramdisk to include the drivers from vmware-tools.
<Ganymede> does that sound advisable?
<twb> Ganymede: but that's just a guess -- checking /proc/partitions will help
<Ganymede> twb, yeah, you're probably right about that, i'm not terribly familiar with how the boot process works
<Ganymede> actually...yeah, i didn't think of that, you're absolutely right
<twb> It's OK: I *am* familiar with how boot works :-)
<Ganymede> i thought that since i had installed vmware-tools, the pvscsi module is suddenly visible to the boot process
<Ganymede> but i see why that would be incorrect
<twb> it's unlikely that a vmware-tools .deb is rolled correctly enough to rebuild the ramdisks
<Ganymede> maybe in upcoming versions
<twb> Do a "update-initramfs -u -k all" to forcibly rebuild them
<twb> You can also try talking to#vmware about it
<Ganymede> twb, but would that update-initramfs command know to include pvscsi in particular?
<Ganymede> (i'm not even sure pvscsi is the module name, i'll have to check once i get this working)
<twb> Ganymede: the default behaviour for initramfs-tools is to include ALL kernel modules in the ramdisk
<twb> (Well, all disk, network, etc. modules.)
<Ganymede> twb, thanks, i'll be sure to give that a try in the near future
<twb> Ganymede: let me know if you succeed
<Ganymede> twb, that's automatically done on kernel upgrade, right?
<twb> Ganymede: in theory, yes.  In your case, I'd do it manually just to be sure
<twb> update-initramfs is idempotent if you rerun it without changing anything, so it should be safe
<Ganymede> so i just installed a bare minimum VM to test this out...got to vmware tool installation...it asks to build kernel modules...just realized i don't have gcc...can't install it because i don't have drivers for my paravirtualized NIC yet...back to the drawing board
<Ganymede> ah, the hoops and hurdles i go through to get paravirtualization working...and will probably never notice the speedup
<twb> One more reason to go with LXC and/or kvm...
<JuanMarquez> can filter pages with user login control?
<JuanMarquez> using squid
<twb> JuanMarquez: I don't understand the question.
<JuanMarquez> twb, ok i need filter webs pages certain users
<JuanMarquez> sorry mi inglish is bad
<JuanMarquez> jeje
<twb> sabé.
<twb> se?  I forget how to conjugate it.
<JuanMarquez> ok
<JuanMarquez> I need to filter web pages, but using the method by user, using proxy
<JuanMarquez> is possible?
<twb> Do users need to authenticate to use your proxy?
<JuanMarquez> yes, in mode transparente I do not think can
<twb> If users authenticate to squid, then you can
<JuanMarquez> ah ok
<JuanMarquez> sample config place?
<JuanMarquez> pleace
<lifeless> http://wiki.squid-cache.org/CategoryConfigExample
<JuanMarquez> thnk
<Ganymede> twb, looks like i got paravirtualized scsi (module IS called pvscsi) working on non-boot disk, and according to hdparm -Tt, the paravirtualized is like 4 times faster...but is hdparm a good benchmark?
<Ganymede> with LSI scsi controller, i got 120 MB/sec read, with pvscsi, i got between 390 and 520 MB/sec
<zroysch> is there any way of saving an md raid partition if you get this when mounting mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md2,
<Ganymede> wait...something is fishy...520 MB/sec on a 4 Gb fiber? host must be caching... =/
<twb> zroysch: pastebin /proc/mdstat's contents
<zroysch> md2 : active raid5 sdd[1] sde[2]
<zroysch>       1953524992 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [_UU]
<zroysch> sorry wrong spot
<zroysch> twb: does that help
<cef> anyone done any old old old version upgrades using old-archives.ubuntu ?
<cef> mainly: does it work?
<twb> zroysch: that's saying your array is still OK, it's just that you can't lose ANOTHER disk.
<zroysch> twb: right
<twb> So mount shouldn't have a problem
<zroysch> so when i go to mount it gives me the wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md2,
<twb> That shouldn't happen.
<twb> file -s /dev/md2
<zroysch>  /dev/md2: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=3b309b65-9d8c-40d8-9373-f74190958845 (needs journal recovery) (large files)
<Roxyhart0> hi, there any way to detect who in my NAT is gettong virus (we are blacklisted). I got clamd but is doesn't detect which PC is.
<twb> And what does dmesg say after a mount attempt?
<zroysch> twb: http://pastebin.ca/1805398
<zroysch> Roxyhart0: a virus scanner?
<Roxyhart0> i need in my nat because i cant control the clients
<Jordan_U> Roxyhart0, How do you know that someone in your NAT has a virus in the first place?
<twb> zroysch: e2fsck -p /dev/md2
<Roxyhart0> because the DNSs send to me a report about we are getting blacklisted because virus
<Roxyhart0> reports
<zroysch> twb: http://pastebin.ca/1805403
<zroysch> its stopped there.
<Roxyhart0> my nat server is email server and webserver as well (linux)
<twb> OK, so somehow your journal got corrupted, and as a result it has been emptied out
<twb> Now it should mount again
<twb> Obviously you should also be replacing the dead node in your array at some point
<zroysch> twb: http://pastebin.ca/1805405
<twb> Is this an ext4 filesystem?
<zroysch> was ext3 as far as i knew
<twb> Well, the disk thinks it was ext4
<zroysch> beautiful
<twb> What mount command are you issuing?
<zroysch> oh wow
<zroysch> it mounts now
<twb> Now unmount it and e2fsck again
<zroysch> what
<zroysch> dont i want to backup the data asap
<twb> If you were concerned about making a backup, you shouldn't have tried to mount it
<twb> You should have immediately taking a bitwise copy with dd.
<zroysch> true
<zroysch> im pretty sure ive had fsck lose data before
<twb> fsck did just lose data
<twb> it deleted your broken journal
<zroysch> not sure what a journal is
<zroysch> i cant umount now
<twb> It's the thing that remembers what was going to happen when you kicked out the UPS
<zroysch> saying its busy
<Roxyhart0> hi i find one solution but i dont know how to solve it. I need to stop any package with port 25 which is not really an email. somebody have any idea how to do that?
<AdamDV> 95% of this channel is joins and quits I tell ya.
<twb> AdamDV: so drop those
<AdamDV> I dont know how to in pidgin :/
<Roxyhart0> AdamDv are you administrator for this forum?
<twb> Then use Emacs
<AdamDV> Roxyhart0: ?
<Roxyhart0> yes?
<AdamDV> Am I the administrator for what forum?
<AdamDV> THis channel?
<AdamDV> Oh god no.
<Roxyhart0> this channel i mean
<AdamDV> I wish, haha.
<Roxyhart0> :)
<zroysch> umount: /mnt/raid5: device is busy.
<zroysch> lsof and fuser not showing me anything
<twb> Were you using chroot?
<[1]spike> Hi Everyone, Is anyone here knowledgable with setting a proxy server with ubuntu server? i tried http_proxy=192.168.1.2:6588 then export http_proxy but i still cant seem to get any internet
<zroysch> twb: usingsudo
<twb> [1]spike: what makes you think your http proxy is binding to 6588 instead of webcache (8080)?
<[1]spike> because a file server is bound to 8080 so the proxy is set to 6588
<twb> [1]spike: does ss (or netstat) agree with you?
<[1]spike> umm huh? im real new to linux, i don't know what those are so ill google it and let you know in a sec :)
<[1]spike> ok so i take it i need to run netstat on the proxy server machine?
<[1]spike> ok it specifies listning TCP 6588 and TCP 1080
<[1]spike> so ill try setting as 1080 and seeing what happens
<[1]spike> but im guesing the file server would still show up as listning
<twb> It says *squid* is listening on both those ports?
<twb> Oh, 1080 is SOCKS
<[1]spike> It has no process names
<twb> You want -p
<[1]spike> ok ill do that now thanks for all the help :)
<twb> In any case, you should now try to talk to the service using netcat
<cef> Roxyhart0: you could use something like snort on the NAT gateway to watch the traffic. it can actively check for bad stuff (from rulesets) in passing traffic
<twb> First try on the proxy server itself, then try on your test machine
<zroysch> is there a quick way to make a drive unbusy when it is too busy to unmount? or should i just reboot
<cef> Roxyhart0: but you may also find simply monitoring all port 25 traffic with tcpdump will get you somewhere.
<[1]spike> ok im going to google netcat then get back to you.  Thanks alot
<twb> zroysch: that depends on why it's busy
<zroysch> twb lsof and fuser dont seem to tell me anything
<twb> zroysch: did you use chroot?
<cef> Roxyhart0: lastly, if you dump with tcpdump to a file, you can load the packets in wireshark (gui, win/linux/mac versions out there) on another PC than the NAT box. That might make it easier to see what is going on
<[1]spike> Hey i think i can bypass this step.  everyother pc on the network works fine using proxy 192.168.1.2:6588 the Ubuntu Server can ping 192.168.1.2 but im attemting "Ping Http://www.google.co.nz/" which tells me
<[1]spike> "Unknowen Host"
<twb> [1]spike: ping uses ICMP, not HTTP.
<cef> drop the 'http://' and '/' from your ping and try again
<[1]spike> ok ill try now
<lifeless> twb: you can do http trace and pings :) though I don't think thats what [1]spike means.
<twb> Granted
<[1]spike> unsuccessful
<zroysch> twb: im not familiar with chroot
<lifeless> host www.google.co.nz
<[1]spike> i just want the ubuntu server going thru the proxy till i can install the necessary hardware using apt-get so it can become the server
<twb> Isn't host deprecated? ;-)
<lifeless> twb: not at all
<twb> Oh right, it just wants me to "upgrade" to bind9-host, with its bloaty deps
<zroysch> rebooting. maybe one day i'll be able to find out what is using mounts
<[1]spike> Could it be something to do with the fact i dont have a user name and password? The context is supposed to be http_proxy=http://username:password@host:port/
<[1]spike> and im just using http_proxy=192.168.1.2:6588
<lifeless> nothing t do with username and password
<lifeless> however, you will want your variable to be http_proxy=http://192.168.1.2:6588/
<[1]spike> and then use export http_proxy?
<[1]spike> ill try now
<lifeless> but 'ping' does not use http proxies
<lifeless> so it won't help your problem.
<twb> You should also be testing with curl -v, not some crappy GUI browser.
<lifeless> if you want ping to work, you will need routing set up
<[1]spike> i just want apt-get to work
<[1]spike> so i can install my network card
<[1]spike> then the ubuntu server doesn't need a proxy because it will be the server
<cef> you want apt to work with a proxy?
<cef> cli?
<[1]spike> i use a 3g satalite dial up
<[1]spike> i cant install it without being online with apt-get?
<[1]spike> or is there another way?
<[1]spike> so how can i test if the proxy is working?
<cef> first up.. your proxy.. that same machine is the one you want to be able to apt-get, or is it a different machine?
<[1]spike> different.  I have all windows machines.  I want to have all linux instead.  But my adsl is satalite dial up so i have a windows machine running squid so i can set up the ubuntu server
<[1]spike> then ill set up squid on there and change all pc's to ubuntu and debian
<cef> ok.. so you're installing a linux box, or updating an existing one (for apt?)
<[1]spike> all new, never ever used linux before
<[1]spike> installed last night
<cef> but they're already installed, yes?
<[1]spike> mistakingly i set a 128 digit pass phrase to.  Didn't realise i had to type it every startup.  Hope Ubuntu server doesn't need restarting as often as microsoft server
<[1]spike> yes already installed
<cef> pass phase for what, wireless?
<cef> is it just me, or should all that needs to be done here is set up apt to use the squid cache by setting an option in /etc/apt/apt.d/ ?
<cef> sorry <- work calls, got busy here
<[1]spike> sorry work to
<cef> btw: you did check to make sure that the windows box running squid has a hole in its firewall?
<twb> IIRC apt-get can't speak digest auth
<cef> oh crap it's http auth on the proxy? ewwww
<[1]spike> the passphrase for the i dont know.  It wasn't an option it just said i had to have a passphrase.  It suggested at least 20 letters and numbers
<[1]spike> as soon as the pc turns on i have to type in the passphrase then i have to login
<[1]spike> i turned windows firewalls off cause they all suck
<[1]spike> and as i said the other pc's browse the web fine
<[1]spike> but they have gui's were i can enter the proxy for socks http ftp ect ect in a "Normal for me" windows format.  ie. Ip here port there
<twb> 16:50 <twb> You should also be testing with curl -v, not some crappy GUI browser.
<[1]spike> curl -v says not installed
<twb> 16:37 <twb> In any case, you should now try to talk to the service using netcat
<twb> 16:38 <twb> First try on the proxy server itself, then try on your test machine
<twb> Did you do that?
<[1]spike> need to use apt-get to install it. and apt get always says package not found
<twb> [1]spike: you need to install netcat?
<[1]spike> yup im trying
<twb> How did you do the initial install?
<twb> If it was from a CD, it should have those packages in its pool
<[1]spike> i cant run netcat on windows? cant find a windows download
<[1]spike> i installed by putting the iso on the usb drive
<twb> You could try gnuwin32.sf.net, but I don't know about Windows.
<twb> [1]spike: well, put that back into your sources.list
<[1]spike> ok now your talking french again ill just google it :)
<twb> Je ne parlez pas francais.
<[1]spike> lol
<[1]spike> this is making sence
<[1]spike> i just need to find the linux answer for windows cd ..
<[1]spike> because pwd says /user/home and i need to be in /ect/
<[1]spike> lol jokes on me.
<[1]spike> its the same command
<[1]spike> ok ive found /etc/apt/sources.list but how do i open it?
<[1]spike> am i like way to newb to be trying to set up an ubuntu server? lol
<Ash-Fox> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/devotion_to_duty.png
<[1]spike> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<[1]spike> ok sorted sorta
<[1]spike> i tried sudo apt-get install curl
<[1]spike> but it still said package not found
<[1]spike> However it is now attempting to get the packages from 192.168.1.2/ubuntu/
<[1]spike> which is my network mirror of the ubuntu server iso
<Roxyhart08> hi somebody have running wireshark on ubuntu?
<twb> Roxyhart08: it works the same as anywhere else
<[1]spike> ok more success sorta. i ran apt-get update now when i run sudo apt-get install curl, it cant find curl but says it found refrences to it so it has probably been removed from this ditribution
<[1]spike> package curl has no installation candidate
<[1]spike> so im figuring i need to download curl
<[1]spike> so i will google ubuntu server curl package download
<[1]spike> and put this in my 192.168.1.2/ubuntu/ directory
<ChmEarl> looking in /usr/share/consolefonts/, it seems the smallest console font is VGA8 or Uni18?
<ChmEarl> that should be Uni-VGA8
<[1]spike> but do i need curl.dsc or curl.tar.gz or curl.diff.gz or all of the above?
<twb> ChmEarl: here, the smallest font is Terminus 12x6
<ChmEarl> I tried that one, but my system ignore it and went back to kernel font
<Roxyhart08> hi someone have intalled wireshark?
<twb> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ChmEarl> by kernel font I mean that set by init script
<twb> ChmEarl: I know what you're talking about.
<twb> aptitude install console-setup kbd+M console-terminus+M && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-setup
<ChmEarl> the first font setting is here /etc/console-tools/config, then later it get it from /etc/default/console-setup
<ChmEarl> twb, that mystical cmd will change all fonts to your setting?
<twb> ChmEarl: console-setup does it.  It should be installed by default.
 * Callum__ finds it stupid that Ubuntu Server doesn't include install-mbr >_>
<twb> ChmEarl: you need to use kbd instead of console-tools to select 12x6
<ChmEarl> twb, you recommend me to run that cmd , all on one line?
<twb> ChmEarl: I don't really care what you do
<ChmEarl> :)
<Callum__> I have this new RAID array I want to use but since I can't install install-mbr ATM because the site the server is at doesn't have Internet yet, I'm stuck >_>
<[1]spike> ok so ive hit a dead stop.  Does anyone know were the packages for apt-get are on the installation cd? so i can add new ones
 * ChmEarl pastes cmd into editor to check formatting
<twb> [1]spike: you can't "just add new ones"
<[1]spike> dang it
<[1]spike> i can download new ones lol
<twb> Callum__: what do you expect install-mbr to do?
<Callum__> twb: it isn't obvious in its name? >_> install an MBR to a RAID array so I can install partitions on it...
<ChmEarl> twb, cmd ran fine and I changed to terminus 12x6 -- thanks
<twb> Uh, installing an mbr is just a cat or dd.
<twb> Unless you mean one of grub's retarded non-static MBRs, in which case you use install-grub or something
<twb> Not that md arrays can have partitions, at least traditionally
<[1]spike> so how do i install curl without apt-get?
<twb> [1]spike: you don't
<[1]spike> and i cant add packages to /main/pool/c/curl?
<[1]spike> \pool\main\c\curl i mean sorry
<twb> [1]spike: correct; you can't.
<[1]spike> that makes no sence lol
<[1]spike> i can download the necessary package but can't do anything with it :S
<[1]spike> even thought the online mirrors have the same file structure but more data in the files
<Speedy2> www.search2.net
<[1]spike> i think i figured it
<[1]spike> you are correct but wrong
<[1]spike> i cant add packages but i can ad .deb files
<[1]spike> which appear to be package files
<[1]spike> very confusing
<twb> Which will not be found by apt, because they are not listed in the signed Packages index.
<[1]spike> isnt that why i use # dpkg-scanpackages debs file | gzip > debs/Packages.gz
<[1]spike> or in my case # dkpg-scanpackages debs /dev/null
<[1]spike> or in my case # dkpg-scanpackages debs /dev/nul | gzip > debs/packages.gz
<twb> I thought you said your webserver was running Windows
<Cappy> folks, anyone around?
<[1]spike> it is but i can run that command on another linux box then copy directory with all contents to windows server then mirror them?
<twb> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[1]spike> because wouldn't that now have all the information for apt-get
<twb> [1]spike: if you can copy the files to the ubuntu server, just do that, and use file:/// in sources.list
<[1]spike> or i could even (Appears more simple) put the .deb files on a usb stick insert it into the server and run those commands
<[1]spike> cool im getting somewere :)
<[1]spike> now to figure out how to mount my usb stick in linux :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have openssh-server: Installed: 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1 Candidate: 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2, is there a way to install 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 without using sudo apt-get update ?
<twb> kaushal: why don't you want to do "sudo apt-get update"?
<kaushal> since my server is in production
<[1]spike> twb can you please give me a hint on how to use my usb stick from CLI lol... google has 3 million+ results for "ubuntu server how to use usb stick" and they all seem to be about installing ubuntu from a usb stick
<twb> [1]spike: mkdir /mnt/bugger; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/bugger
<[1]spike> thanks
<kaushal> twb: so the steps are sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<twb> No.
<kaushal> that will update it to 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2
<twb> kaushal: you should be doing "aptitude update" and "aptitude safe-upgrade"
<kaushal> what does aptitude safe-upgrade do ?
<twb> kaushal: do you know how to check the manual?
<[1]spike> didnt do much till i added sudo infront of it just said permission denied now it says can't find /dev/sdb1/mnt/bugger in /etc/fsab or /etc/mtab
<kaushal> twb: Thanks
<[1]spike> im guessing
<[1]spike> i had to run the mkdir cmd from one of the listed directories?
<kaushal> Installed packages will not be removed as per man aptitude
<[1]spike> would i be correct? im in root btw
<twb> [1]spike: spaces are important
<kaushal> so does it mean I will have 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1 and 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 ?
<kaushal> I mean both versions
<twb> kaushal: you cannot have multiple versions of the same package installed concurrently in Ubuntu
<[1]spike> ohh ic
<[1]spike> ta dude sorry
<kaushal> twb: Thanks for clearing the confusion
<kaushal> twb: a last question if i just need to upgrade only openssh-server and not the other packages ?
<[1]spike> man your so helpful. but i just need to clarify 1 thing then i think im good for tonight assume = ass outta u and me!
<twb> You're not making any friends with such gauche aphorisms.
<[1]spike> since i now have the dir i dont need to use the mkdir cmd next time and can just use sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/bugger
<[1]spike> sorry
<twb> kaushal: then indeed "aptitude install openssh-server" would be the least ugly way to do it.
<twb> kaushal: but I recommend you install all security patches.
<kaushal> twb: Thanks :)
<[1]spike> i was attempting to explain why i needed verification from a seemingly logical event.  Im just googling gauche aphorisms
<twb> [1]spike: I think you already have enough of those.
<[1]spike> no i ment i didn't know what gauche aphorisms ment. And again im sorry if my crude word association insulted you
<twb> Don't worry about it
<twb> I /ignore people that are truly annoying.
<Cappy> anyone here able to give me some advice about install a desktop ubuntu with a little optimisation?
<twb> Cappy: that would be #ubuntu
<ChmEarl> twb, what is a normal initrd.img size for karmic 9.10 server with Lamp & VM Manager? mine is 7MB which seems too big
<twb> I'd say anywhere between 5 and 15MB
<ChmEarl> k, maybe its not worth it to tweak mkinitramfs
<twb> ChmEarl: it's a great way to make your machine unbootable in order to save a few MB of RAM
<ChmEarl> twb, my first try was a bust.. I used MODULES=dep in initramfs.conf
<twb> Yep
<ChmEarl> this box opens using 250 MB RAM, and with one VM its at 650MB
<ChmEarl> plenty of headroom
<[1]spike> ok how do i shutdown the server? (ie turn off) i tried sudo shutdown now and it takes me to a recovery screen
<twb> [1]spike: shutdown -h now
<[1]spike> thanks
<[1]spike> wait darn thats when i should have used man shutdown?
<twb> [1]spike: yes
<[1]spike> how long have you been using linux?
<twb> Since 2001 or so.
<[1]spike> still things to learn?
<twb> Sure.
<twb> For example, I cannot split an inch-thick pine board with my head
<[1]spike> i cant wait till more people in this country use linux.  Then linux will be more obtainable and local support / it's should appear id hope
<[1]spike> lol
<[1]spike> i ment still things to learn about linux lol
<twb> [1]spike: what, New Zealand?
<twb> The last LCA was there, FFS
<[2]spike> wow. that was ubuntu server starting to serv.  It works. thanks for all your help
<derknecht> hi there. i need more loopdevices than the default 8, how can i achive this? (using ubuntu-server 8.10) i have "loop max_loop=16" in /etc/modules, but there are still just 8 /dev/loop devices (i have rebooted). Thanks
<twb> derknecht: what are you using loop for, that 8 isn't enough?
<derknecht> twb: i use crypt container with losetup und cryptsetup on a local server. And i have 9 container files
<twb> derknecht: does your kernel have loop built as a module, or built into the kernel?
<ChmEarl> trying dh-make-perl ./Sys-Virt-xxx and it trys to write to my .cpan and fails
<ChmEarl> maybe chown root:admin ./.cpan then chmod755 ?
<ChmEarl> heck rfb libsys-virt-perl
<ChmEarl> request for build -- its beyond my grasp
<Callum__> <twb> [1]spike: what, New Zealand? - *waves from Wellington*
<twb> Callum__: I'm assuming he's in .nz because his IP is registered there
<Callum__> twb: yeah
<twb> ChmEarl: why are you running dh-make-perl as root?
<ChmEarl> twb: I ran as user, then it tried to grab a file from cpan. I might have run perl as root once and cpanned
<ChmEarl> can I change perms on .cpan
<ChmEarl> ?
<twb> ChmEarl: that should be easy enough to check: find ~ -user root
<jiboumans> ~/.cpan should be owned by you, not root
<twb> Right
 * ChmEarl fixing now
<[2]spike> your correct
<[2]spike> Hawke Bay
<ChmEarl> it needs libvirt 7.5 or higher, or well
<Roxyhart08> hi i got tcpdump installed in my NAT linux server and i would like to check the ips inside of the NAT, somebody know ehich command i should use (currently i just can see the external ips)
<screen-x> Roxyhart08: use -i to specify the internal interface
<derknecht> twb: its a module, i have added a line in /etc/modules:   loop max_loop=16
<twb> derknecht: I think that'll only work if loop isn't already loaded by something else
<derknecht> i will test that now (need to restart, but i can't do this now, the services from that server are needed at the moment
<twb> derknecht: try putting an entry in /etc/modprobe.d/foo
<twb> echo options loop max_loop=16 >>/etc/modprobe.d/foo.conf
<twb> I haven't done it myself
<screen-x> Roxyhart08: also have you tried tshark and iftop?
<twb> Personally, I'd just install tcpdump, generate a trace.pcap, then read it with wireshark on a workstation.
<derknecht> twb: i'll  try
<twb> Avoids the bloat of wireshark-common
<twb> (OTOH I tried to do that the other day, and couldn't work out how to make tcpdump generate a .pcap without access to man-db.)
<screen-x> twb: sometimes I prefer the output of tshark.
<Cappy> 194 people here and no one is talking? has someone broken freenode?
<twb> screen-x: tshark is a pita to read
<twb> I usually end up using the "detailed xml" format from it, then filtering out attributes with xmlstarlet
<Roxyhart08> thanks screen-x i will try
<screen-x> twb: yeah I use when looking for detail as well.
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> what is rmnologin service for ?
<twb> sacarde: to prevent users from logging in before e.g. they have a home directory
<twb> rmnologin just removes the "don't let them log in" stub file, which pam_nologin checks for
<sacarde> if I want to remote-login ?
<sacarde> I have to stop it?
<twb> sacarde: if your system is working, it'll be removed early during boot
<sacarde> and server-xorg-input-wacom ?
<twb> sacarde: what about it?
<sacarde> what is it for?
<twb> sacarde: apt-cache show will tell you taht.
<sacarde> I have problem ..... I want to remote login with xdmcp with ubuntu-server
<twb> That's not a problem, that's a goal.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I'm looking for speakers for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingTraining - who wants to do ara a favour?
<dholbach> <ara> dholbach, one idea: web applications that use a lamp stack. A way to package them to install the lamp dependencies, and configure it directly
<dholbach>  dholbach, i.e. drupal
<twb> dholbach: that's not a page
<dholbach> oops, yes
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<twb> Packaging apache and friends is something you'd teach to newbies?
<huats> dholbach, I really think that ara's idea is great : packaging web applications might be interesting
<dholbach> twb: not apache, but web applications - it's very easy to include something like "this is what we expect attendants of the session to know already"
<huats> dholbach, you might also give a shot at the mozilla team since I know they had quite a detailed process for packaging extensions... and they have a long list of extensions that needs packaging
<twb> Heh, PHP apps have the worst packaging of anything I've ever seen! :-)
<twb> At least stdio C utilities typically ship with a makefile, and if you're lucky even use autotools.
<dholbach> twb: and it's not something that I'd teach :) (and I wouldn't call people who want to help out "newbies")
<dholbach> huats: nice idea
<twb> Hahaha
<twb> People who WANT to help are the ones not jaded by too many years on the battlefield.
 * dholbach adds a note to the job description of speakers: "be optimistic"
<dholbach> thanks huats
<huats> you're welcome dholbach
<twb> I would think that packaging a python project would be a saner introduction to packaging niceties, since they're usually relatively sensible upstream, and there's a well-defined python policy
<twb> Maybe there's a php policy, too...
<sacarde> how suggest me to allow remote login xdm ?
<twb> X -broadcast
<sacarde> ? dont understand
<sacarde> I have: on port 177 xdm listening
<uvirtbot> New bug: #525674 in update-notifier (main) "apt-check hangs, preventing login via SSH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525674
<twb> Run that.  It'll ask the local network for its XDMCP servers, and connect to the one that responds.
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> but I dont view ubuntu-server responding
<sacarde> but i have on port 177 xdm listening
<twb> If you know what the app server's IP is, you can use X  -query IP instead
<twb> sacarde: xdm doesn't run on the x terminal, it runs on the app server (IIRC).
<twb> Last time I used XDMP, the POWER G3 was in vogue.
<twb> *XDMCP
<sacarde> I dont understand
<sacarde> I have ubuntu-server and another linux-client
<sacarde> I configured ubutu-server-xdm to accept remore ;login
<twb> sacarde: OK, then "ubuntu server" is your app server.
<sacarde> yes
<twb> Run X -query IP on the other host, the X terminal
<sacarde> it have 177 port listening
<dholbach> twb: we ran a number of those sessions already
<sacarde> I try to logon in some ways
<twb> dholbach: eh?
<twb> dholbach: oh, right
<dholbach> :)
<screen-x> Is there any standard way of testing for powersupply failure on a machine with dual power supplies?
<sacarde> I run: X :1 vt8 -dpi 100 -query <servIP>
<sacarde> ut I view only black screen
<twb> screen-x: sure: pull out the other one
<twb> screen-x: if the machine goes down, the first one was dead
<screen-x> twb:  :p
<screen-x> twb: I mean in /proc or something like that
<twb> screen-x: I expect that your hardware vendor will tell you to install something proprietary
<screen-x> twb: :(
<twb> screen-x: I haven't looked into dual PSUs myself
<twb> IME the PSU is rarely the part that fails
<screen-x> I had two fail recently :(
<twb> screen-x: are you in a controlled environment, or are you running your server in an unventilated cupboard in the middle of the Pilbara?
<screen-x> twb: dedicated server room with air conditioning. Both PSUs going through UPSs, no unsual spikes/dips recorded by the UPS, all very strange.
<screen-x> But very glad of redundant PSUs at that point..
<twb> Are they from the same batch?
<sacarde> twb, in which forum can I ask for my problem ?
<screen-x> twb: probably.
<twb> sacarde: what problem?
<sacarde> remote login in ubuntuserver
<twb> Well, it's an X issue.
<twb> If the Xorg people have a support forum, that'd be the place to ask.  I don't think they have one, except perhaps mailing lists.
<sacarde> ye
<twb> sacarde: you should be checking the stdout/stderr and logfiles, and failing that, packet sniffing with e.g. wireshark
<uvirtbot> New bug: #525680 in tomcat6 (main) "Please sync tomcat6 6.0.24-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525680
<sacarde> twb, installing gdm , remotelogin works OK
<sacarde> it was xdm problem
<sacarde> I think
<bartmon> Hi! I'm doing a project for a college course and I need to test early KVM versions. That means kernel 2.6.20 and onwards. Can I expect a karmic server to work with such an old kernel? How would you go about doing this - Trying out old releases or can I expect stuff to break in  big way if i plug an old kernel on newer userspace?
<persia> ttx: Hey:  I wanted to ask you about your suggested config snippet for bug #231060 : do you know of any reason that shouldn't just be uploaded?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 231060 in dnsmasq "packages dnsmasq and libvirt-bin conflict with each other" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231060
<ttx> persia: looking
<ttx> persia: you also need to modify libvirt so that it calls dnsmasq with --interface=<virtual-bridge>
<persia> lool has also been looking at this, and wondered by libvirt uses "--except-interface lo" rather than explicitly binding some virbr address.  Does anyone know the answer?
<persia> Aha!
<persia> So these are related.  Does libvirt know which of virbr* is <virtual-bridge> ?  Is it always virbr0 ?
<lool> Eh seems ttx came to the same conclusion  :)
<lool> persia: Note there might be multiple ones
<lool> persia: These are defined in teh XML file defining the network
<persia> Hrm.
<persia> That gets tricky then.
<ttx> persia, lool: yesvirbr* determination seems like the last hurdle, that's why I wanted someone with inside libvirt knowledge to fix that one
<lool> persia: /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/autostart/default.xml
<lool> But the libvirt code is probably aware of the interfaces it uses
<lool> I had a look a while ago and the code is quite heavy and has hardcoded string lengths and the like, it's not pretty
<persia> Hm.  It *used* to have --interface virbr0, but that got commented out :(
<persia> Just to make sure, If I restore --interface (using the correct value), I can drop --except-interfaces from the dnsmasq call, right?
<ttx> persia: yes, --bind-interfaces makes it bind to all interfaces but the ones in --except-interfaces
<ttx> persia: and --interface is the alternative
<ttx> so you should also drop --bind-interfaces from the libvirt call
<persia> Should I?  Based on man dnsmasq, I'd think I'd want to keep that.
 * ttx rechecks
<ttx> you're right
<ttx> --bind-interfaces just avoids binding the wildcard address, which is desirable in all cases
<persia> Especially when we're trying to make it possible to run two simultaneous daemons :)
<ttx> heh
<ttx> (in all cases = for the system dnsmasq and for the libvirt dnsmasq)
<ttx> smoser: yo
<jiboumans> ttx: he has a day off today
<persia> Ah, need to preserve --except-interface lo anyway, due to how --interface works :(
<ttx> jiboumans: arh
<soren> persia, ttx: --interface never really worked there.
<soren> persia, ttx:
<soren> persia, ttx: Back when that code was first introduced, it was found to be racy.
<ttx> soren: because the main one wasn't running with --except-interface ?
<soren> No.
<soren> That's been there all along.
<persia> soren: I saw that in the code comment, and was hoping the race had been resolved somewhere else (kernel maybe?)
<soren> I'm not sure.
<soren> I don't think I ever worked out where it was.
<persia> soren: I've a use case myself that requires this configuration.  Any suggestions on how to make it "Just work"?
 * persia admits to currently being engaged in extended yak-shaving, but likes fixing bugs anyway
<soren> persia: Not off the top of my head. I'd ask in #virt over on OFTC.
<soren> The problem is that from the C api, to bind to a particular interface, you specify its IP.
<soren> so by the time dnsmasq starts and tries to do this, this IP must be set.
<ttx> hmm, that rings a bell
<soren> For some reason, it wasn't, when Dan first wrote that code.
<ttx> there was a fix recently, let me check if it's related
<ttx> Re-read the set of network interfaces when re-loading
<ttx> 	    /etc/resolv.conf if --bind-interfaces is not set. This
<ttx> 	    handles the case that loopback interfaces do not exist
<ttx> 	    when dnsmasq is first started.
<garymc> Hi Peeps, im trying to install a shopping cart. It says I need cURL enabled. Anyone know how I add or enable this?
<ttx> soren: that's in 2.52 ^
<ttx> does not help, methinks
<soren> garymc: Peeps is not here, but you coul try installing the curl package.
<soren> ttx: /me concurs
<garymc> soren lol Peeps is short for People :)
<garymc> ok how do I install the curl package. and will it destroy my current setup?
<soren> curl is lower caps for cURL.
<soren> Like you install any other package on ubuntu: sudo apt-get install curl
<soren> As to whether it will destroy your current setup, I can't say.
<soren> Does your current setup depend on not having the curl package installed?
<garymc> :S
<soren> If it's set to autodestruct if /usr/bin/curl pops up, it'll not go well, I predict.
<soren> Otherwise, you're probably fine.
<smoser> ttx, i'm not really in today if you (or someone) could manually fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/525675 as I suggest in an image, it'd be great to see how much further you get.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525675 in cloud-init "20100222 images fail to boot in UEC" [High,Confirmed]
<garymc> OK i installed, now how do I turn it on?
<smoser> fwiw, i'm not really sure how this code would not have failed in alpha2 if this is the problem though, so i might be off base.
<ttx> smoser: ok, thanks for the pointer
<screen-x> garymc: to enable it, you probably need to give your webapp the path to curl.
<soren> garymc: It is on.
<garymc> damn i need a decent turorial on this
<garymc> my shop cart still says it is set to off
<screen-x> garymc: probably because some install script initially couldn't detect curl. Now you have it installed, you need to re-run that script or find a config file and tell it you now have curl.
<diago> we are in the middle of converting our IPs over to a new block. Currently all machines communicate through router#1 but we have setup router#2 with the new IPs and would like a slow transition. How can we tell the machines that if they receive a request from router#2 to use router#2 as the gateway?
<garymc> screen-x : you mean with the shopping cart
<garymc> ?
<garymc> should I restart apache?
<screen-x> garymc: that prob wont help.
<garymc> no it iddnt
<garymc> *didnt
<diago> garymc: magento?
<garymc> magento?
<garymc> no open cart
<diago> ah, I had that problem with magento
<garymc> open cart is the shopping cart
<persia> Hrm.  So danpb seems to suggest only using http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Libvirtd_and_dnsmasq to make them work together, which doesn't meet our use case.
<garymc> So anyone know anythign about cURL?
<screen-x> diago: use alternate routing tables.
<diago> garymc: can you recap your problem, I came in late
<persia> soren: What do you think about adding debconf to dnsmasq to restrict to some interface (eth0 by default)?
<diago> screen-x: I have tried route add -host <router-ip> gw <router-ip>
<garymc> diago : I need to have cURL running for my shopping cart. I just ran "sudo apt-get install curl" now I dont know what to do now
<diago> garymc: you probably need php5-curl
<soren> persia: Sounds great.
<garymc> diago : so do i uninstall curl?
<diago> no that won't matter
<diago> it may need that anyway
<garymc> ok im installing php5-curl now what?
<garymc> my shop cart still says its set to OFF
<diago> restart apache
<garymc> ok done
<garymc> my shop cart now says set to on
<garymc> :)
<screen-x> diago: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.html#LARTC.RPDB.SIMPLE
<garymc> is that it?
<diago> that's it garymc
<screen-x> garymc:  :)
<garymc> Cool diago
<garymc> Thanks Guys
<garymc> Ubuntu is so easy
<garymc> :P
<diago> screen-x: thanks, I'll give that a read
<tgardner> cjwatson, I have chroot bind and devpts mounts in /etc/fstab that appear to be stopping a Lucid boot. Have you seen this bug yet?
<diago> screen-x: that doesn't make much since to me, I'm having a hard to putting that in as my scenario
<diago> basically, router#2 is using iptables and DNAT to get the external IPs to the correct internal.
<screen-x> diago: you have two routers routing packets to servers, which must reply via the same router?
<diago> I need to leave the default gateway in place on the machine for the time being to be router#1 BUT if a request comes from router#2 I need that traffic to go back out to router#2
<diago> screen-x: that sounds corrent
<diago> correct**
<screen-x> diago: yep, so you create an alternate routing table that has router2 as the default route, then you add a rule that says that traffic to router2 must be routed according to the alternate routing table.
<screen-x> hmmm
<diago> I feel that has what I have done and it's not working
<diago> I'm not sure what the machines see as the source IP though.
<screen-x> diago: I did this a while ago while changing ISPs, but the details are fuzzy now that I think about it.
<diago> screen-x: that's exactly what we are trying to do
<diago> We need them both up until DNS is totally finished propagating
<screen-x> I think I might have ended up adding additional IPs to the servers, then the routers routed packets to the same servers but reffering to them by different IPs.
 * screen-x wishes he wrote all this down at the time. 
<diago> screen-x: do you know what iptables SNAT does exactly>
<diago> ?
<screen-x> source nat changes the source field of an IP packet
<bogeyd6> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bogeyd6> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<soren> bogeyd6: Can you do that somewhere else, please?
<bogeyd6> soren, i took it to privmsg
<soren> Good.
<bogeyd6> soren, will the cloud be in the next LTS?
<soren> Of course.
<bogeyd6> im going to put in for a career stateside at ubuntu
<bogeyd6> information systems manager
<Ziber> !wfm
<Ziber> !ping
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<inveratulo> must be written in perl heh
<cjwatson> tgardner: no, check with Keybuk?
<garymc> how difficukt is it to setup multiple domains on my webserver. Taking into account I already have one domain on there working at the minute?
<garymc> How do I do it, without messing up my Website thats already up and running?
<tgardner> cjwatson, he's on the bug subscriber list, but he  doesn't seem to be around today. I filed it against mountall for lack of a better idea.
<inveratulo> garymc: yo ushould be able to make changes on the fly and do graceful reloads of your webserver
<ttx> smoser: the eucalyptus metadata service is mostly alright -- it just replies error 500 to ephemeral0 request, which makes it fail when queried by boto1.9
<garymc> ok
<ttx> smoser: I'll let kirkland investigate further
<garymc> So am i best to run my other websites on a seperate server ? As I use this current webserver for call centre database input
<cjwatson> tgardner: I just got back from holiday, so conider me comprehensively out of the loop
<inveratulo> garymc: you can utilize the "checkconfig" or "checkconf" keyword to check your config files before you reload
<ttx> smoser, kirkland: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/525675/comments/5 for details
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525675 in eucalyptus "20100222 images fail to boot in UEC (no ephemeral0 metadata)" [High,Confirmed]
<inveratulo> garymc: i suppose it ultimately depends on your usage requirements, if you expect tons of traffic it may be best to keep them separate
<garymc> Ok how do I setup multiple domains
<tgardner> cjwatson, buried under a mountain of email? I'm gonna be gone for a month soon and am not looking to my return wrt email.
<inveratulo> garymc: typically you can either decide to run a subdomain or a virtual host... check it out: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<cjwatson> tgardner: bugs mostly
<diago> screen-x: I got it
<kpettit> Any recommendations for a good blacklist type app?  Looking for something to give me updated blacklist IP's, mainly for ssh
<diago> using iptables snat for anything going out of the lan card and route on the internal mchines
<bogeyd6> kpettit, dnsbl?
<kpettit> haven't heard of that one.  I'll look for it.
<bogeyd6> dronecheck is pretty good
<kpettit> I'm using arno, and it has a pretty good ssh blacklist.  But I hate watching all these attempts
<kpettit> oh cool.  I'll look at that one too
<bogeyd6> which was i assume you are wanting
<bogeyd6> !fail2ban | kpettit
<bogeyd6> hmm
<kpettit> ?
<bogeyd6> kpettit, fail2ban is probably more realistic of what you want
<bogeyd6> easy to setup
<kpettit> ohhh, I like that.  It's in package manager as well
<garymc> inveratulo I want to run virtual host
<bogeyd6> http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<garymc> What do i need to do
<kpettit> looks perfect.  thanks bogeyd6
<garymc> Do I need to create new folders for each website? where? how?
<inveratulo> garymc: generally yes, some people use versioning systems, whatever floats your boat
<bogeyd6> kpettit, it is perfect, i set mine at 5 fails in 10 minutes, but our admin team is the only ones using it
<garymc> inveratulo I need the simplist one :S
<bogeyd6> kpettit, its also available from the apt-get install fail2ban
<inveratulo> garymc: well the apache docs are pretty explicit so they can probably walk you through some pretty good examples, if you have any specific questions i'm sure someone here can answer
<kpettit> bogeyd6, sweet.  Just installed it vai apt-get
<garymc> ok i want to do namebased virtual hosts. Am I thinking right?
<inveratulo> garymc: right, that's like if you wanted to host www.foo.com and www.bar.com off the same server
<bogeyd6> inveratulo, which is probably what is going on. i wonder how many ip's he has
<inveratulo> garymc: well there's a gazillion ways it could be configured, so if there are specific questions, we could probably assist
<bogeyd6> garymc, or be more specific as to your goal
<screen-x> diago: great, how did you do it in the end?
<kirkland> ttx: hi
<diago> screen-x: I'll do one more test and pastie
<uvirtbot> New bug: #524893 in linux (main) "Can't boot initramfses" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524893
<stephen`> hi... I am an experiened debian user, but have been using centos for 3+ yrs; now starting to use ubuntu; is there a doc somewhere which explains core technical differences between ubuntu and debian? eg upstart... anything else?
<kirkland> ttx: i'll get that bug fixed
<bogeyd6> stephen`, http://help.ubuntu.com
<bogeyd6> stephen`, more specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<bogeyd6> s/9.10/server_version
<Disconnect> anyone know if its possible to enable hw virt on an hp dl165 w/o having to be there? (bios setting is wrong - by the time hp finished the doa repair it was after midnight and i spaced on resetting it..) i know dell has a tool to do it but what about hp?
<bogeyd6> Disconnect, the hp system management
<stephen`> bogeyd6: thanks, that looks useful; I was wondering if there was more a 'here are 4 or 5 things you need to know, coming from a debian background'
<bogeyd6> !anyone | stephen`
<ubottu> stephen`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * Disconnect asked the real question even though it started with "does anyone" :)
<stephen`> ubottu: erm?  I don't believe I asked 'does anyone' - I asked a specific question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stephen`> bogeyd6: ^^
<bogeyd6> Disconnect,  http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/servers/management/agents/index.html
<Disconnect> awesome thanks :)
<bogeyd6> you gotta use the debian packages
 * Disconnect was just discovering he should have set up the bmc before leaving anyway, so a trip might be necessary. Here's hoping not :)
<bogeyd6> HP has a hard** for redhat and sles
<screen-x> stephen`: maybe http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/Debian
<bogeyd6> Disconnect, http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/servers/management/remotemgmt.html
<stephen`> screen-x: yeah... i know all that! Thanks though; Maybe what I want doesn't exist; It's cool - I'll work it out.
<diago> screen-x: http://pastie.org/836856
<bogeyd6> !pastebin | diago
<stephen`> I mean, for example, I know that Ubuntu uses upstart, and debian doesn't by default (ie I've never used it).  That's fine - I'll read the upstart documentation.
<ubottu> diago: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stephen`> I'm wondering if there are any other areas like that that I could focus my attention on, or if I just treat ubuntu as debian, I'll more or less be fine.
<bogeyd6> they like paste.ubuntu.com used
<bogeyd6> stephen`, well i use ubuntu and sles, big differences? all the config directories and especially /var/
<diago> so touchy over a paste
<bogeyd6> stephen`, put simply there are huge differences but they all work basically the same
<stephen`> bogeyd6: yeah right - i know the differences between eg debian and rhel - that's fine... I'm just after a sense of how different, in real, nuts and bolts terms, debian is from ubuntu.
<bogeyd6> ah ok
<bogeyd6> then you want this
<bogeyd6> stephen`, http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Debian_vs_Ubuntu
<stephen`> so I've done slink -> potato -> etch -> lenny; but only really experienced ubuntu on a laptop, so never really thought about what's going on underneath
<stephen`> (whereas have run 100s of debian servers)
 * stephen` looks at that link
<screen-x> diago: Thanks for the info. Glad you could sort it without too much complication.
<bogeyd6> screen-x, why did you send me the becoming a new member thing?
<andol> zul: How sure are you about bug #403599 actually being fixed? Also, when marking bug #525041 as Invalid, did you check the potential connection to 403599?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 403599 in php5 "Installing PHP5 performs a reload to apache instead of a restart" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403599
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525041 in php5 "Apache serves PHP files without parsing them" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525041
<ttx> kirkland: thx
<kirkland> ttx: i don't entirely see what's causing the problem yet, but I'll work with smoser  on it
<ttx> kirkland: I think I nailed the root cause
<ttx> kirkland: I've an interesting eucalyptus-side log I'll attach to the bug
<kirkland> ttx: boto?
<ttx> kirkland: no. Metadata service
<ttx> kirkland: it's certainly possible to work around the bug in boto
<Italian_Plumber> hello.  I'm trying to get a program to run at boot time, and have it run my a non-priviledged user, from that user's environemnt.  "~" has to be that user (david)'s home directory.  As you can see here: http://pastebin.com/m276db94a it is not.  What am I doing wrong?
<Italian_Plumber> man I'm not even sure if I'm asking the right question
<inveratulo> Italian_Plumber: look up the "@reboot" directive used in conjuction with crontab for the user you want to run the script as...
<inveratulo> Italian_Plumber: oh wait i just saw your pastebin... did you set a home directory for your user in /etc/passwd ?
<Italian_Plumber> yes, it's /home/david
<inveratulo> so when you do a su - david and then pwd it returns the correct home ?
<Italian_Plumber> when root runs the rc.d script at startup, it needs to start rtorrent as the user david, with the user david's environment.
<inveratulo> I would utilize crontab to be honest, that's why its there
<acalvo> hi
<acalvo> if anyone had to develop an application which has to be modular and run in a *nix enviorenment, which programming language will you choose?
<acalvo> I've thought c++ with a plug-in web based system
<bogeyd6> c++ or php
<bogeyd6> python is good too
<acalvo> maybe for the *nix backend
<acalvo> seems good
<ttx> kirkland: confirmed error in eucalyptus side, see my latest comments on the bug
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<ttx> kirkland: boto could fail a little less miserably, but the root cause is in euca.
<Italian_Plumber> looks like the command I was looking for is "sudo -H -u david screen -d -m rtorrent"
<zroysch> RAID 1+0 (or 10) is a mirrored data set (RAID 1) which is then striped (RAID 0), hence the "1+0" name. A RAID 1+0 array requires a minimum of four drives: two mirrored drives to hold half of the striped data, plus another two mirrored for the other half of the data. In Linux MD RAID 10 is a non-nested RAID type like RAID 1, that only requires a minimum of two drives, and may give read performance on the level of RAID 0.
<zroysch> what so md raid10 is different than normal raid10
<kirkland> smoser: around?
<smoser> here
<smoser> but only shortly
<smoser> kirkland,
<kirkland> smoser: right, sorry, ttx said you're on a swap day
<ttx> smoser: saw my comments on the bug ?
<kirkland> smoser: priv message me the bugs you want sponsored/uploaded
<kirkland> smoser: and i'll get to them today
<smoser> bug number?
<smoser> kirkland,
<smoser> ttx, i can't see how bug 525675 is not regression, i've been using the 2009-04-04 for most of the lucid cycle
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525675 in eucalyptus "20100222 images fail to boot in UEC (HTTP error 500 retrieving ephemeral0 metadata)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525675
<smoser> regression in euca side
<ttx> smoser: might have been introduced when they worked on ephemeral0
<ttx> also it's not sensitive to the API date
<smoser> which probably is ok... (bug really should be)
<ttx> it's more about enumerating keys (boto 1.9) vs non enumerating keys (1.8)
<smoser> but we have used 1.9 in alpha2
<smoser> this code hasn't changed. i've even had several people do the exact same 'get_instance_metadata()' call inside euca guest
<ttx> smoser: I'd say, recent regression in euca only shown by using boto 1.9-style enumeration
<smoser> well, fine. i really dont care. recent regression in euca.
<kirkland> ttx: do you have any pointers in the eucalyptus code for this key handling?
<kirkland> ttx: i'm grepping around right now
<ttx> kirkland: nope
<kirkland> ttx: i haven't touched this bit to date
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<smoser> and they're infinitely going to have issues if they globally change all their api levels.
<smoser> ie, if they fix this, they'r egoing to break someone who explicitly requested 2008-02-02 (or any other level)
<kirkland> smoser: they = eucalyptus?
<smoser> yes
<smoser> the api has levels
<smoser> and the user *should* request a specific level and be compatible with that
<smoser> if euca changes all levels at the same time, its impossible to make everyone happy
<ttx> smoser: ephemeral0 is 2009-04-04 ?
<smoser> i can send you a cralw of the ec2 api that i sent to danial at the portland sprint
<ttx> smoser: here the issue is about what http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/block-device-mapping/ returns
<ttx> if it returns 'emi\nephemeral0\nroot\nswap' it should be ready to serve any of them
<ttx> I don't mind it not supporting ephemeral0, I mind it exposing it if it can't serve it.
<ttx> smoser: (if that makes sense)
<smoser> right.
<ttx> to me it's not a boto compatibility or API issue
<smoser> on ec2
<smoser> $ wget http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/block-device-mapping -O - -q
<smoser> ami
<smoser> ephemeral0
<smoser> root
<ttx> same for UEC
<ttx> (+ swap) :)
<smoser> $ wget wget http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/block-device-mapping/ephemeral0 -O - -q; echo
<smoser> sda2
<smoser> is there a http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/block-device-mapping/ephemeral0 on uec?
<ttx> returns error 500
<ttx> but...
<smoser> so thats the problem.
<ttx> smoser: and that's what my last comments say :)
<smoser> sorry.
<ttx> $ grep -R ephemeral0 .
<ttx> ./clc/modules/image-manager/src/main/java/com/eucalyptus/images/util/ImageUtil.java:  public static BlockDeviceMappingItemType EPHEMERAL = new BlockDeviceMappingItemType( "ephemeral0", "sda2" );
<ttx> ./clc/modules/cluster-manager/src/main/java/edu/ucsb/eucalyptus/cloud/cluster/VmInstance.java:    m.put( "block-device-mapping/", "emi\nephemeral0\nroot\nswap" );
<ttx> kirkland: ^
<ttx> looks like a good starting point
<smoser> so anyway... then, ttx, what do we want to do here? hack around this at the moment in cloud-init ?
<smoser> ttx, sorry for not fully understanding your last comment, you're correct
<ttx> smoser: let's see what Dustin can find / ask eucalyptus guys
<ttx> smoser: if it can't be fixed for alpha3 in euca, then we'll look at workaround options
<ttx> smoser: but any option looks ugly to me
<ttx> smoser: so you can have the rest of your swap day :)
<smoser> ok. thanks :)
<smoser> one last thign, then i'll go
<smoser> could someone please sponsor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/524999
<ttx> kirkland: looking at the code, it should return EPHEMERAL much in the same way it returns EMI
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 524999 in cloud-init "cloud-init's motd hook is in subdir of /etc/update-motd.d" [Medium,Fix committed]
<zroysch> what is the best way to backup the data of a failing partition
<zroysch> dd or osmething
<smoser> ttx, kirkland i'm out now. if you absolutely needed me, call.
<ttx> smoser: ack
<sam2903> hi, i'm searching for a mailinglist which is easy to manage via browser-interface for non-technical people
<ttx> hahaha
<ttx> kirkland: - m.put( "block-device-mapping/ephemeral", "sda2" );
<ttx> kirkland: + m.put( "block-device-mapping/ephemeral0", "sda2" );
<ttx> Thhat may solve it
<ttx> (in clc/modules/cluster-manager/src/main/java/edu/ucsb/eucalyptus/cloud/cluster/VmInstance.java)
<ttx> kirkland: regression introduced in r906
<zroysch> does anyone know how to stop a drive from being used
<ttx> kirkland: commenetd on the bug
<zroysch> it tells me its busy but nothing is using it
<zroysch> nevermind found it
<TeTeT> kirkland: is it soon enough to test the proposed eucalyptus package tomorrow? If not I can probably squeeze it in today
<garymc> Could anyone be kind enough to help me configure my Virtual Hosts in Apache. Thing is I already have a website running and dont want to mess it all up
<garymc> but I need some virtual hosts
<Eak> hi can i ask a little
<Eak> ubuntu can make hotspot for school ?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> there's chillispot package that can be used
<tobibobi> Hi, i'm trying to verify a possible security issue on default images installed by german ISP "Strato". Does one of you run a server with them which was installed using the ISP provided default ubuntu image?
<ivoks> make sure you use it on 32bit version
<Eak> yep
<Eak> thank you very much, sir
<ivoks> you'll need access points
<sam2903> garymc, edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Eak> now am a student make a project
<Eak> now am use linksys wrt54gl for access point
<persia> soren: I think I found the issue with dnsmasq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381715/ seems to be the cause of the demon just dying when the interface isn't ready yet.  Any idea how to make it just poll for the interface instead to some timeout (say 30s), and then exit?
<garymc> sam2903 theres noting in my httpd.conf file
<gypsymauro> hi
<sam2903> garymc:
<sam2903> <VirtualHost *>
<sam2903>   ServerName myaddress.com
<sam2903>   ServerAlias www.myaddress.com
<sam2903>   DocumentRoot /var/www/myfolder
<sam2903> </VirtualHost>
<gypsymauro> I've added a disc to a raid1 device with mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/hda1 its synched but it seems it's used as "spare" how can I make it as default?
<Eak> why ubuntu people use more than centos ?
<geneticx> hi everyone.
<geneticx> just wondering if doing "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" should be done periodically?
<geneticx> would there be any risks of applications crashing after updates..like in windows environments?
<persia> geneticx: Depends on the application, but it's potentially possible, if there's been an ABI transition and the application dlopen()s stuff.  This should never happen in a supported release, so if you fear this, don't run the development release (other than briefly to help testing).
<garymc> Ok anyone got tim eto help this NEWB here get my virtual hosts setup?
<garymc> Im reading all the help stuff, but its not happening
<geneticx> persia: Sorry not sure if I follow, but what do you mean by "don't run the development release" of what?
<persia> Ubuntu.
<persia> So, right now, don't run lucid.
<persia> If you're running any of 8.04, 9.04 or 9.10, that will never happen.
<persia> And when 10.04 comes out, it will never happen for 10.04.
<persia> It can only happen when using the latest test release.
<geneticx> persia: ah ok, I'm running 9.10 so it shouldn't be a problem right
<persia> geneticx: Right.
<geneticx> persia: I guess I'm a bit paranoid when it comes to updates to a system considering that I was once in that world where you have to "freak out" if updates make your machine unstable =D
<Italian_Plumber> updates only make your machine unstable is you're using FreeBSD. :)
<persia> geneticx: There are only a few cases that are special.  You don't get improvements in libc or the kernel until you reboot, you need to restart individual servers when they are updated (and it's good practice to restart when depending libraries are updated).  Some services don't autorestart on pam updates (this is good because you want to *keep* your ssh session), and need to be restarted manually after verifying everything is OK.
<persia> There's a few other cases, but by being careful about applying the updates, and with a bit of attention, it usually goes very smoothly.
 * persia only restarts servers for kernel upgrades, figuring everything else will just get by, but doesn't have uptime requirements that necessitate restarting services just in case
<Italian_Plumber> I know some FreeBSD administrators who are extremely overdue (1-2 years at times) on updates because they don't want to break thier systems.
<geneticx> Italian_Plumber: I bet there are many, but I guess they roll on the idea "if it works, don't touch it"
<Italian_Plumber> true, but they they fall prey to the idea, "if it hasn't been updated for a while, exploit its security holes"
<persia> nmap is handy for finding those :)
<geneticx> persia: I see, is there such a thing as selecting only the updates that are necessary such as security updates?
<persia> geneticx: Yep.  There's a separation between the -security archive and the -updates archive.  -security contains only security updates, and -updates contains also critical bugfixes.
<Italian_Plumber> I think most updates that come over the server side are for security or other minor fixes -- very few of them seem to be for new features.
<geneticx> Italian_Plumber: lolz
<Italian_Plumber> no?  am I wrong? :)
<persia> None of them should be for new features.  That's against policy for -updates.
<genii> I have Intel Pro/1000 XF (fibre optic card) ethtool is reporting only 1000 Base T (copper) capability (when should be 1000 Base FX). Is there some known prob/fix for the e1000 driver?
<persia> There's a -backports for features, but almost nobody runs that on servers.
<Italian_Plumber> ah well that's good.
<Italian_Plumber> I personally stick to the LTS versions for servers.
<Italian_Plumber> (LTS comment not related to bugfixes comments)
<Italian_Plumber> It seems like there have been very few updates to hardy lately.
<persia> Less disturbance to users that way :)
<Italian_Plumber> Well I'm my only user, so no worries there. :)
<persia> Well, most of the critical bugs are gixed :
<geneticx> persia: ah thanks for the clarification, periodical security updates are more likely
<persia> geneticx: That's the usual model.  Just update off -security (or -updates if it's a less critical server and your users are complaining), during scheduled maintenance windows.
<Italian_Plumber> genetix:  FYI: I blindly run all available updates maybe 1-2 times per month -- I trust that none of them will break my system, and I haven't been burned yet... nor do I expect to be.  I just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and go get a soda.
<zroysch> is it possible to get data from a single drive that was part of a raid5
<Italian_Plumber> ... as opposed to upgrading a FreeBSD server, where you need to free up an afternoon and sit in front of the computer reading a book or something.  That is when you're not trying to figure out how to solve this conflict and that dependency, etc.
<Italian_Plumber> .. and you need to let the wife know you're going to be late and don't wait up. :)
<geneticx> Italian_Plumber: hehe.. the "soda" is the best part of the whole procedure =D . Wish I can blindly update my servers like that but I still have to consider the fact that the room for something to go wrong exists =D
<persia> zroysch: Depending on how the raid5 was configured, and how many disks were in it, the changes vary from low to almost nothing for full files, and are always 100% for partial files.
<zroysch> persia. there were 3
<zroysch> it was md raid5
<geneticx> persia: sounds like a plan.
<zroysch> i just am curious if i should bother trying to wipe it before sending it back for warranty
<persia> zroysch: That means that each disk contains 50% of your data, so the chance of recovery is moderate to high, depending on what you mean by "recovery".
<Italian_Plumber> geneticx: you might occasionally be prompeted to let the system know if you want to keep your configuration file or accept the package maintainer's configuration file.  The default is to keep your own.  I always say keep my own.
<Italian_Plumber> that is absolutely the worst thing that can happen.
<zroysch> i still have old pci board in this ubuntu server. is there a huge difference when drives can go 3gbps ?
<geneticx> persia: one last thing, how to I run only security updates with apt-get?
<zroysch> wow i've been dd'ing the raid5 partition for a couple hours now. only 55gbytes copied so far. out of 900
<geneticx> Italian_Plumber: that makes sense
<persia> geneticx: Only enable -security (and not -updates) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kirkland> TeTeT: tomorrow is okay
<geneticx> persia: ah ok
<geneticx> persia: thanks for your input
<geneticx> Italian_Plumber: thanks for your help
<Italian_Plumber> no prob
<Italian_Plumber> I think persia helped a little more. :)
<zroysch> anyone used md raid10?
<zroysch> trying to figure out what it means when it says it can start the raid 10 with 2 drives
<garymc> Hey Guys... I just sorted my NamedVirtualHosts, but now when I goto mydomain.com/phpmyadmin . Phpmyadmin is no longer there. Anyone know How if ix this?
<garymc> Im in the phpmyadmin channel but not many people about
<momelod> greetings channel
<momelod> in ubuntu 9.04 the drbd module is suppose to be built into the kernel, but when i reboot i dont have a /proc/drbd folder.
<momelod> how can i get the module for drbd in 9.04?
<franjpr> can i use my network printer attached to my ubuntu server in virtualbox windows xp without samba?
<Jeeves_> If you have a route to it, sure you can
<uvirtbot> New bug: #519897 in squid (main) "[armel] squid FTBFS: cf_gen Segmentation fault" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519897
<Silent> allright so ive got this qeustion
<Silent> i setup a proxy with ubuntu
<Silent> tho
<Silent> evertime i reset squid i get parseConfigFile: line 622 unreconized: 'Http_access allow manager localhost"
<Silent> so?...
<franjpr> Jeeves_: I have added the network printer
<franjpr> print jobs are sent
<Jeeves_> franjpr: That should be it than
<franjpr> but printer does not complete jobs
<Jeeves_> franjpr: The printer itself has an network interface?
<franjpr> sending a test page from cups webpage works
<Jeeves_> that's not my questino
<franjpr> but sending a print job from an application in VM windows xp do not
<franjpr> I do not know whether I have a route to it
<Silent> Can anyone here please assit me with a proxy issue?
<Jeeves_> Silent: change the uppercase H into an h ?
<Jeeves_> franjpr: Can you ping it?
<Silent> mmm ill try it
<franjpr> ping from windows xp to the server you mean?
<Jeeves_> franjpr: No, the printer ofcourse
<Silent> mmm ok it compiled fine lets see what it does when i try to access threw it
<franjpr> I do not know the address of the printer
<franjpr> it is attached to the server via usb
<franjpr> I am a bit lost, you see
<Jeeves_> So it's not a network printer ...
<franjpr> ah ok
<Silent> ok mmm it compiled fine tho doesnt give me teh pop up authentication :S
<franjpr> I have tryed to add it as a network printer
<franjpr> and as a local printer creating an lpr port
<franjpr> so if it is not a network printer
<franjpr> it should work as a local printer through lpr port
<franjpr> or it is necessary to configure samba in the server
<franjpr> I have connected the printer as a local printer through lpr port
<franjpr> it is recognized and print jobs are sent but printer does not complete jobs
<markus27> Is the question posted here correct? http://tinyurl.com/yz2cuf7  Does Walrus really store the full files on the cloud controller?  Aren't they distributed throughout the cluster?
<VSpike> I'm using dnsmasq on my server, and the local interface does not use dhcp (it's static).  I want dnsmasq to serve its name via dns...
<VSpike> afaict this means it should be in /etc/hosts -- thing is, it is already as "squiddy 127.0.1.1" (as well as "localhost 127.0.0.1").  What does that entry do, and can I just change it to 10.0.0.1, the desired address?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526009 in krb5 (main) "krb5-utils kinit will not auth against AIX's dce secd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526009
<neopsyche> hello all.. glad i found this channel.. does anyone here have any experience using ubuntu with squid as a cache server?
<neopsyche> (on ISP network for example)
<neopsyche> hello anyone?
<ChmEarl> pong
<marsje> neopsyche: I use squid on debian
<neopsyche> cool
<marsje> neopsyche: just for me
<marsje> neopsyche: so I guess that is not what you're looking for
<neopsyche> im wondering what exactly can be done to set up on an isp network for a specific project.. im looking to cache youtube videos through a specific site.. its kind of challenging as i am still trying to get my head around the concept of how it all works..
<neopsyche> i am looking to cache only specific youtube videos. as well as videos from other servers.
<marsje> not sure that is possible
<marsje> since it uses some Flash specific streaming stuff
<marsje> I asume squid only understands http
<VSpike> yeah, i agree - not sure youtube would be cacheable
<marsje> but I've heard of tools storing flash video, so nothing is impossible...
<VSpike> I expect you could cache the html 5 version, wouldn't you think?
<lifeless> flash content is just files
<lifeless> biggest challenge is dealing with the CDN urls
<marsje> CDN = content delivery network
<marsje> you mean folks like Akamai routing you to random nearby servers?
<marsje> neopsyche: you want to save bandwidth?
<neopsyche> sure.!
<neopsyche> for ISP.
<neopsyche> marsje: yes
<marsje> can't you setup peering with youtube?
<MTecknology> any of you know much about nginx? I'm trying to figure out php-frm
<MTecknology> fpm*
<bogeyd6> !anyone | MTecknology
<ubottu> MTecknology: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526042 in postfix (main) "package postfix (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526042
<MTecknology> bogeyd6: my generic question was there
<lamont> MTecknology: specifically what are you trying to figure out about php-frm. not that I have any clue, what with it being php in all likelihood
<Sciri> lamont: Can I ask you a question? ;)
<lamont> Sciri: go ahead and ask 2/
<Sciri> lamont: Oh. Nevermind.
<MTecknology> lamont: I want to use nginx; I can't use mod_php like in apache; I installed spawn-fcgi and php-cgi; I need to figure out how to have spawn-fcgi a daemon that will launch php fastcgi
<MTecknology> lamont: so far it's looking like the best route will be to compile php with the fpm and fastcgi patches
<MTecknology> lamont: any ideas on doing that?
<dhaivat> hello, I'm facing some serious stability issues with my setup of 10 dell r610 running ubuntu 9.10 x64, is this the right place to ask questions?
<lamont> MTecknology: you're talking about php - I'm totally without clue on php, and on nginx.  OTOH, you have now asked a specific question that someone with knowledge has a chance of answering
<MTecknology> lamont: alrighty; it actually took me a while to figure out what it was I even had figured out :P
<ceocoder> hello, has anyone used netxen nx3031 on ubuntu server 9.10? I'm facing some overheating  and random reboots issues
<David_B> hello there. I am trying to get up FTP so I can upload files from my mac to my ubuntu server. I can access my home directory, but cannot upload files
<David_B> I cannot see what could be wrong in the config, is there anything that could be causing this?
<David_B> my end goal is to be able to get files to /var/www
#ubuntu-server 2010-02-23
<MTecknology> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.12.dfsg.1-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<MTecknology> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ceocoder> does anyone have experience running netxen nc3031 nic on ubuntu 9.10? I'm facing some overheating issues,
<twb> Why would the OS flavour make the NIC more likely to overheat?
<cef> twb: driver code specific to that kernel doing something the NIC doesn't expect?
<twb> Granted, but most of that would be a kernel issue, not a distro issue.
<cef> ie: crappy nic problem
<cef> twb: true, but how many 'average users' can compile and test that it's a kernel issue?
<ceocoder> well not too many including my self,  I saw on some git commits for kernel that overheating was an issue with this card and has been resolved since rev 40, I'm running rev 43
<ceocoder> in addition to that I'm using 3Par san as my primary storage
<ceocoder> and every time machine reboots, I see this message Feb 21 14:30:34 machine3 kernel: [  147.854465] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 6767294
<ceocoder> any insights on how to pinpoint this problem?
<twb> Well, you could examine the contents of that inode
<maxagaz> dhcp-server is not started automatically at the boot on two of my servers, but it in /etc/rc2~5.d/S20dhcp-server, and there's nothing in syslog about the problem
<maxagaz> what else can I do ?
<Roxyhart08> hi how i can know if tinydns is running in my server?
<pmatulis> maxagaz: apply strace on the init script
<pmatulis> Roxyhart08: check the output of the 'ps' command (ex: 'ps ax')
<maxagaz> pmatulis, it doesn't help...
<maxagaz> pmatulis, it works when I run it manually
<pmatulis> maxagaz: and your server has a static address right?
<Roxyhart08> i am not sure why my server is talking another name
<maxagaz> pmatulis, yes
<Roxyhart08> when i access from ssh or directly it say user@wrongserver instead user@myserver
<pmatulis> Roxyhart08: maybe you're connecting to the wrong server (?)
<Roxyhart08> no
<twb> Roxyhart08: pastebin the output of "hostname; hostname -f; cat /etc/hosts; echo FNORD; getent hosts"
<Roxyhart08> i access with ssh and directly to this server and same problem,  but i reboot it and now is ok, not sure why it happened
<Roxyhart08> maybe something with the dns?
<twb> Roxyhart08: follow orders or it's back in the killfile for you.
<pmatulis> geez
<twb> pmatulis: I think he's probably killfiled me already :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526222 in tomcat6 (main) "Problems installing Tomcat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526222
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526230 in openldap (main) "jaunty -> karmic upgrade modifies cn=config DB definition, creates syntax error, slapd won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526230
<Roxyhart0> hi has somebody installed samba as PDC on ubuntu?
<maxagaz> can I do something like a traceroute to check if "id foo" really uses the ldap information instead of local information ?
<maxagaz> or cached informations
<Omr> How do i remove apache from ubuntu server?
<maxagaz> strace/
<maxagaz> ?
<sherr> Omr: apt-get remove apache2
<Omr> thanks
<sherr> maxagaz: add a user to LDAP and test?
<hyperlinx> how can i download webmin on ubuntu server
<twb> hyperlinx: first step is to compromise your principles and your integrity
<baffle> hyperlinx: I don't think Ubuntu ships Webmin in the distribution anymore. Take a look at "ebox".
<baffle> hyperlinx: It might be what you're looking for.
<hyperlinx> ebox ill chack it out
<baffle> hyperlinx: http://www.ebox-platform.com/
<Omr> twb: i got apt-get working thru a proxy.  It was an authentication problem so i disabled authentication on the proxy.
<twb> Omr: as I suspected -- apt-get doesn't do most forms of HTTP proxy auth
<Omr> Yeah i had to disable authentication or download a proxy-proxy to do the authentication for apt-get which didn't help without the proxy to install the application with apt get confusing so i just disabled and away it went
<twb> Omr: I didn't realize you were allowed to do that, otherwise I'd have suggested it
<Omr> dont worry i wasn't and now irc boots me all the time for having an "Open Proxy Detected"
<twb> Um, you shouldn't have a proxy listening to the internet side AT ALL
<Omr> I get what your saying but the proxy allows my outside access from WAN since the proxy listens on the same port as the net currently runs in which is why im trying to set up the ubuntu server
<Omr> If linux community designed XT network for telicom NZ i wouldn't have this problem since my cellphone would work and i wouldn't need Wan
<Omr> My main PC has no room for xtra network card
<Callum__> Omr: heh, I'm on XT too, I haven't had THAT much issues with it but I've definitely noticed it =P
<Omr> well i use XT for my internet since im rural
<Callum__> Telecom NZ is a fucking joke, absolutely useless with anything they touch
<Omr> well i used to
<Omr> its constantly intermitent
<Omr> Well now i have to use dial up
<Callum__> my dad's business uses TelstraClear cable because we need the upload speed and the reliability
<Omr> And i had to make hi gain antenas to direct 2km directional wan so i can use my laptop
<Omr> You live in a populated area
<Omr> lucky for some
<Callum__> heh
<Callum__> here at home though, I'm on Telecom's ADSL2+ (which is theoretically one of the fastest home connections you can get here) network and the speed is all over the place, pay $50/month for 20GB cap and slowed to dial-up when I go over it (which I always do)
<Omr> by the year 3000 im sure i will be able to get broadband here. It will cost a fortune and go 128kbs lol
<Omr> it took me 3 weeks to download ubuntu server and another 3 weeks for desktop and i have 7 mnths remaining for debian disk 1,2,3,4,5,6
<Callum__> really?
<Omr> yeah my max connection is 36kbs
<Omr> thats max on a good day with no electric fences turned on between me and the nearest exchange
<Callum__> o_O so that connection is 36KB/s (kilobytes per second) or 36Kbps (kilobits per second)?
<Omr> otherwise i just dc every 5 minutes when my "loss" is unacceptable to KoL
<Omr> 36kbs Kilobits
<Omr> its a 56k dial up modem
<Callum__> O_O That's TERRIBLE
<Callum__> You're getting 4.5KB/s max?
<Omr> As i say you live in a populated area.  Thats why i use XT
<Omr> D/L is 1 - 2 KB/s
<Callum__> That's almost too slow to open most web pages >.>
<Omr> Squid does wonders with that
<Omr> the first few weeks without squid was hell now squid does the work while i make a coffee
<Omr> And a auto spider starts the apropriate links downloading for fast access
<Callum__> so, that is your KoL dialup?
<Omr> yup
<Callum__> I feel sorry for you =/
<Omr> XT gave me 426kbs
<Omr> But i dont even get signal any more
<Omr> Telicom says they will look into it soon
<Callum__> 426KB/s?
<Omr> no 426kbs
<Callum__> oh
<Omr> i said im rural lol
<Callum__> lol yeah
<twb> 19:26 <Omr> My main PC has no room for xtra network card
<twb> Omr: you can trunk multiple logical networks over a single physical interface
<Callum__> that's not too good...52.25KB/s is a huge improvement over dial-up but is still not too fast
<twb> You just have to have an OS on each end that can terminate the trunk, i.e. Solaris, IOS or Linux
<Omr> yeah i did try that (Im still in windows on this machine) but it didn't seem to be accepted by most programs
<Omr> they all bound to a single ip
<Callum__> 53.25KB/s*
<twb> Omr: then you did it wrong.
<Omr> i could rebind the proxy to any ip but nothing else functioned
<twb> Omr: I'm not convinced Windows can do trunking anyway
<Omr> Its highly possible that i did it wrong
<Omr> well i just opened tcp settings
<Omr> and added multiple ip addresses and gateways
<twb> trunking is layer-2, not layer-3.
<persia> [repost] ttx: soren So, to fix the issue with dnsmasq, I think the first knob is to make the code in dnsmasq/dnsmasq.c not exit if the interface isn't ready, but instead poll for it for a bit (http://paste.ubuntu.com/381715/ is current code).  Once that is complete, libvirt can be switched back to use --interface, and provide an --exclude-interface snipped to dnsmasq.  Does that seem sane?  Also, any pointers on where to find a good polling co
<persia> de example?
<Omr> i could extrernally ping the extra ip's but couldn't bind to them from within windows
<twb> Omr: you DEFINITELY did it wrong
<Omr> ok now your over my head i dont know what that means twb
<Omr> i just rung microsoft and asked them
<ttx> persia: that seems sane, I have no good example. I pinged Simon (upstream) on the bug to get his opinion
<Omr> thats what they told me to do.
 * persia refreshes
<soren> persia: I'm unsure why --interface is needed when we do --bind-address alrady?
<soren> Err...
<soren> persia: I mean --listen-address.
<twb> Omr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.1Q <-- this is trunking.  It's a layer-2 (i.e. ethernet) technology; it has no relation to the layer-3 (i.e. TCP/IP) stuff running on top of it.
<persia> soren: I may have become distracted then.  I'm just following a chain of bugs, and finally found one that seemed fixable :)
<Omr> twb: Thank you i will read it in a couple of minutes
<soren> Apologies in advance if I seem short-tempered this morning. I just had an extremely annoying telemarketer on the phone, and am still cooling down.
<Omr> im so going to mirror wikipedia next time i goto a cyber cafe.
<twb> Omr: you should talk to #Wikipedia about that -- there are ways to do it efficiently.
<Omr> twb: yeah you can just download the entire site they offer a link
<twb> Some guys were looking into it as a way to ship wikipedia to Africa (where the cost of networking is TRULY outrageous) on hard disks.
<persia> soren: So, if we stick with --listen-address, how do we construct an exclusion config.  Do we just ask the user on which address we want dnsmasq to listen, and also use --listen-address in the default dnsmasq config?
<Omr> Yup ever since wikipedia put up download links to yearly wikipedia archives
<persia> (and not bother having libvirt ship anything at all)
<soren> persia: I think --exclude is an odd approach for a dhcp server, really.
<ttx> persia: --listen-address will make the libvirt dnsmasq selective, and the snippet we drop in dnsmasq.d will make the system-wide dnsmasq avoid the selected interface ?
<soren> persia: I don't really see the use case for it.
<persia> You mentioned that, and I agreed with you, but I'm not really comfortable rewriting dnsmasq entirely :)
<ttx> persia: ah, except you won't know the interface name to exclude
<persia> ttx: That's part of what's tricky, and why I'm intrigued by what I'm interpreting as soren's suggestion: to also use --listen-address for the primary server.
<soren> The tricky part is the fact that dnsmasq is a combined dns and dhcp server. For DNS, it makes perfect sense to listen everywhere. For DHCP... Not so much.
<persia> I have some code that automatically enables bind-interface in the default dnsmasq config in rules (lovely rules file: I've never seen anything like it), and I presume we'd be able to drop a "listen-address" line in /etc/dnsmaq.d/ from debconf.
<Omr> is there a program like gnomeppp that will work with ubuntuserver?
<persia> soren: See, my use case for dnsmasq is actually 99% the tftp server :)
<Omr> or additionaly (Since i beleive it should work) why does it inform me that i need ubuntu desktop enviroment
<soren> persia: Ah :)
<Omr> hmm i think twb answered that yesterday "Spaces matter"
<soren> persia: Oh, the rules file. Yes, I remember that one :)
<twb> Omr: wvdial is a ppp configuration thingy that uses no graphics.
<soren> persia: I think it's the only debhelperless package I've ever seriously worked on.
<twb> Omr: but you shouldn't REALLY need any wrapper, just ifupdown
<persia> soren: I've seen a few before, but those still followed a similar model to debhelper (but were just predebhelper).
<soren> ah
<persia> Anyway, so have I interpreted your suggestion correctly, or are you still working on critique without a way forward yet?
<soren> I'm just rambling.
<persia> That's fine.
<persia> But I think you think that libvirt shouldn't have to change and is essentially doing the right thing.
<persia> Is this correct?
<soren> Yes.
<persia> OK.  I think that if the race condition is fixed in dnsmasq, libvirt should go back to --interface to support changing the IP, but that's a completely different bug.
<Omr> twb: ifupdown? ill have to google that one
<persia> So, discounting any libvirt changes, what is a sensible behaviour for dnsmasq?
<soren> persia: Darned if I know.
<persia> as I see it, we have several options, as follows:
<persia> 1) bind to some specific interface(s)
<persia> 2) bind to some specific address(es)
<persia> 3) bind to everything except some specific interface(s)
<persia> 4) bind to everything except some specific address(es)
<persia> Based on your assertion that it seems strange for a DHCP server to be promiscuous, I think 1 or 2 makes more sense.
<soren> The trouble is that what constitues "sane defaults" differs across the different services dnsmasq provides.
<persia> (and if people want a real DNS server, they should be using bind or something)
<persia> But dnsmasq only has a single configuration for all services.
<soren> Precisely.
<soren> Well... It does now.
<soren> that /could/ change, but I'm not too hot on the idea of having three different dnsmasq processes running by default.
<persia> As a result, I assert dnsmasq is intended to provide convenient local networks for managing stuff like virtual hosts, embedded devices, etc.
<persia> And that it's *not* intended to be a service for production networks.
<persia> soren: Or six, for the use case we're trying to support :)
<soren> persia: 6? wow :)
<soren> I was thinking one per service.
<persia> 3 from libvirt and 3 from dnsmasq
<persia> Right, one per service, per caller.
<soren> Ah.
<persia> But I agree that 6 processes is 1) overly heavy, and 2) takes away the advantage of dnsmasq being small and simple.
<soren> Quite.
<persia> So let's ignore that possibility.
<persia> Which leaves us with the inclusive-list vs. exclusive-list and interface vs. address decisions.
<persia> (for dnsmasq as a standalone server: dnsmasq-in-libvert already took the decision to use inclusive addresses)
<persia> So, this seems to be to be a sane default, but it means that one is required to have a static address defined where one intends to use dnsmasq-standalone.  Does this seem overly onerous?
<persia> also, what's a sane default for this network address?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #514274 in samba (main) "NTLMv2 Authentication Not Enabled By Default" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514274
<hyperlinx> lan cabel is adapted but no internet connektion
<twb> persia: if you're talking about using exclude vs. include to tell dnsmasq which interfaces to serve DHCP/DNS/TFTP on, I'd say it depends on whether you expect *most* interfaces to be serviced.
<twb> I've always used interfaces over addresses, simply on the basis that the interface name is less likely to change suddenly.
<persia> twb: Well, it depends on the environment.  libvirt (sensibly) does it based on the address because that's not a good assumption in that environment.
<persia> But if we assume that dnsmasq running as a system service is typically in an environment that does have static interfaces, what do we select as a sane default?
<persia> (and note that with the wide availability of USB interfaces, this may not be entirely safe, depending)
<twb> udev ought to do its job
<twb> wrt persistent net interfaces
<twb> Tangential question: when libvirt's using kvm, does it use qemu's built-in DHCP/TFTP instead of dnsmasq?
<persia> It always uses dnsmasq, but in a special way.
<twb> Heh.  "special"
<persia> But this breaks the default "do everything everywhere" function of dnsmasq, because of a conflict on virbr%d
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526308 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.37-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526308
 * persia feels stalled on suggestions for sane defaults, and sets aside the dnsmasq/libvirt stuff until someone has some good suggestions
<twb> So-rry
<twb> "It doesn't matter if you're right or wrong, so long as you're definite"?
<ttx> persia: apart from the "DHCP server should probably not be promiscuous" objection, what is the drawback of following option (3) above ?
<ttx> (once --listen-address polls rather than quits early)
<persia> Well, it's more work (dnsmasq needs to be able to handle some wildcards or accept runtime hinting).
<ttx> persia: let's see what Simon suggests on the bug
<persia> OK.
<ttx> persia: he happens to be upstream and debian maintainer for dnsmasq
<ttx> persia: he usually comes up with helpful suggestions :)
<persia> ttx: I think that the default is good for dnsmasq if not used twice on the same system.
<persia> I'm not even sure that the right answer isn't to disable running a separate dnsmasq in libvirt if dnsmasq is already running.
<ttx> persia: right, and the "libvirt drops a snippet that changes the main instance behavior" sounds good to me as it doesn't affect general dnsmasq usage
<persia> ttx: And that was the thing to which soren objected : he seemed to feel that libvirt was doing the right thing.
<ttx> persia: libvirt is doing the right thing if dnsmasq isn't already running on the same host.
<soren> What is it that we think libvirt does wrong?
 * soren may have missed something.
<persia> That was my thought before soren's objection as well.  I think that the concept that dnsmasq should not be promiscuous informs the objection.
<ttx> soren: libvirt's dnsmasq breaks the systemwide dnsmasq, if you happen to install it.
<persia> soren: That libvirt ought inform dnsmasq what address not to target when dnsmasq is running as a daemon.
<persia> Or interface.  Doesn't really matter.
<soren> ttx: That doesn't quite answer my question.
<soren> I know dnsmasq has a dbus interface. I don't know what it's for, though. Is that something we could use?
<ttx> soren: it was quite limited last time I looked into it.
<soren> Seems to still be the case.
<ttx> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/dnsmasq/lucid/annotate/head%3A/dbus/DBus-interface
<ttx> yep :)
<soren> http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/DBus-interface
<soren> Not sure if it's still current, but seems to be designed for something entirely different.
<persia> There are two issue with using a config snippet: 1) passing the right address to ignore, and 2) handling the case where libvirt is installed *after* dnsmasq (maybe dnsmasq should have a trigger for config fragments?).
<persia> The issue with dbus is the opposite: libvirt needs to know to send a message if dnsmasq is installed later.
<soren> ttx: Again.. That libvirt breaks the systemwide dnsmasq just says that "they're not playing well together". Can you explain what libvirt does that you think is wrong?
<persia> Note that this could also be interpreted as "systemwide dnsmasq breaks libvirt" depending on startup races.
<ttx> soren: it does nothing wrong. But one of them (or both) need to be adjusted to play nice together.
<soren> ttx: Right. And I gather you think libvirt is the one that needs changing?
 * persia thinks both need adjustment
<ttx> soren: it looked like a simpler option, with dnsmasq supporting config fragments... but since persia looked into it, it looks a little more complex than that.
<persia> The only other alternative is to hope the user never configures dnsmasq to target the interface/address libvirt selects.
<ttx> persia: that's the current status.
<ttx> persia: you can solve it by configuration already.
<soren> persia: We can't protect people from shooting themselves in the foot.
<persia> ttx: No, current status is that dnsmasq ships with a configuration that targets the interface/address libvirt selects.  We aren't relying on admins being careful, we're breaking by default.
<ttx> and I think that has been soren's position: libvirt is doing nothing wrong, if you want to run dnsmasq you should know how to configure it.
<soren> ttx: That sums it up pretty well, yes.
<persia> And following that logic, it makes sense to have dnsmasq ship a config that binds to some user-selected address or interfface with debconf which the user can later change.
<soren> I'm not sure what libvirt could do differently. It only binds to the interface it created itself. If the admin specifically wants to use his system wide dnsmasq (or dhcp3-server) to manage that as well, he shouldn't configure libvirt to do dhcp.
<ttx> soren: and persia's position is that currently we are leading people to shoot themselves in the foot by default :)
<persia> So using inclusive, rather than exclusive.
<persia> soren: No, my position is that I've been shot in the foot by my operating system.
<persia> It a bad default for our environment.
<persia> Now, shipping a good default isn't that hard.
<soren> dhcp3-server doesn't do anything by default. It just sits there, waiting for you to configure it.
<persia> But I'd like a suggestion on whether I should be using 172.16.50.122 as a default binding address or eth0 as a default binding interface.
<soren> It doesn't expect to be able to guess which subnet you want and which interfaces you want served.
<soren> Where did 172.16.50.122 come from?
<soren> I forget what bind9 does by default.
<persia> soren: Yeah, but there's no way to configure dnsmasq to do nothing by default unless we ship it disabled, which isn't the usual practice with demons.
<soren> persia: Except dhcp servers.
<persia> soren: just a public address off the top of my head.
<persia> Err, private address (can be used by anyone)
 * persia fails at nomenclature
<soren> Hey, how about this:
 * soren checks a few things to make sure this even makes sense
<soren> Oh, libvirt probably shouldn't be passing --bind-interfaces. That seems wrong.
<soren> Anyway, how about we just disable the dhcp server in dnsmasq by default (or let people configure it through debconf)=
<soren> ?
<ttx> isn'tit already the case ? /me checks
<persia> soren: Um, no.  The key reason to use --bind-interfaces is to restrict the server to a set of interfaces, rather than doing everything.
<persia> Otherwise --listen-address won't have the effect it does.
<persia> So libvirt should very much be using this.  I think libvirt should *also* be using --interface, but that requires fixing the bug in dnsmasq.
<ttx> DHCP won't run by default, unless you add dhcp-range=
<soren> --bind-interfaces makes it bind to /all/ interfaces, doesn't it?
<soren> Or am I misreading the docs?
<persia> soren: The opposite.  --bind-interfaces makes it bind to specific interfaces, rather than everything.
<soren> "On  systems  which  support  it,  dnsmasq  binds the wildcard address, even when it is listening on only some interfaces."
<soren> i don't even know what that means.
<soren> How do you bind to the wildcard address, but only some interfaces?
<persia> linux supports this, so ignore the first bit.
<persia> You accept any packets with any address to that interface?
<persia> For instance, eth0 might be on 10.100.200.4 but also connected to a local hub is a NAS that has a default interface of 192.168.11.150 and makes tftp requests to load the OS.
<ttx> soren: it bind to * but discards packets coming from excluded interfaces
<persia> So if you bind to the wildcard address and eth0, you see that.  If you bind to the address, you don't.
<soren> ttx: That's what I thought, but that's exactly what it doesn't do.
 * ttx rerereads dnsmasq.conf
<soren> If you were bound to *, others wouldn't be able to do so as well.. right?
<ttx> "It then discards requests that it shouldn't reply to. This has the advantage of working even when interfaces come and go and change address."
<soren> Right.
<soren> ..but only one process can be bound to any one address/port/protocol at any given time.
<soren> ..and the last sentence says this is useful if you're running multiple dnsmasq's.
<soren> ..so I'm confused.
<ttx> ah, I see. That sentence describes default behavior, not what happens when bind-interfaces is enabled :)
<soren> Oh.
<persia> Indeed.
<ttx> read "By default, dnsmasq binds the wildcard address"
<soren> Oh!
 * soren rereads
<soren> That would make much more sense.
<persia> --bind-interfaces locks it down to specific addresses or interfaces, as specified.
<soren> OH!
<soren> sanity restored.
<soren> Yay.
<soren> Ok, I'm all better now.
<ttx> soren: I agree that sentence is slightly confusing, especially with the double meaning of "bind-interfaces" :)
<soren> Right, where were we?
<ttx> should be "bind-to-specific-interfaces-rather-than-wildcard"
<soren> Yes.
<soren> Great. Ok.
<persia> OK, so are we agreed that setting --bind-interfaces by default is sane?
<soren> Yes!
<persia> Done.
 * soren wonders why I have this:
<soren> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:67              0.0.0.0:*                           1311/dnsmasq
<persia> Next, since we're using --bind-interfaces, we need to select some address or interfaces to which to bind.
<persia> I suggest we ought bind to eth0 by default.
<soren> Did we conclude that dnsmasq doesn't do dhcp by default?
 * soren crosses fingers
 * persia reads the config again
<ttx> yes, no dhcp-range by default
<ttx> "Uncomment this to enable the integrated DHCP server"
<ttx> #dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,12h
<soren> Woo!
<soren> Ok.
<persia> Right, which collides with the default range of a number of consumer routers.
<soren> So, what we want to do, really, is to make sure the out-of-the-box experience isn't broken.
<persia> So, if we bind by default to eth0, we only provide dns and tftp, and if someone wants dchp, they touched the config file.
<persia> That's always the goal.  Part of the "Just Works" ethic.
<soren> Assuming people don't fiddle with anything at all, just --except-interfaces virbr0 would actually do.
<persia> Well, no, because we can't guarantee that virbr%d will be virbr0
<soren> I know this is counter to what I've been arguing all along, but I honestly thought it had dhcp enabled by default. The fact that it doesn't, changes things.
<soren> persia: Out of the box, yes we can.
<ttx> persia: tftp server is disabled by default, FWIW
<ttx> "#enable-tftp"
<ttx> by default it only does DNS
<persia> And now I understand why it didn't seem to work at all, even aside from crashing on start :)
 * persia didn't need or even really want the dns part
<ttx> by default it doies DNS and reads forwarding server from /etc/resolv.conf
<ttx> thats' all it does.
<persia> So, libvirt upstream suggests that we configure dnsmasq like http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Libvirtd_and_dnsmasq if we want to use it with libvirt.
<persia> This matches what we almost decided, but since it doesn't do anything by default, I have a feeling we might decide something else.
<persia> soren: So have you returned to the idea that libvirt ought provide a config fragment that adds bind-interfaces and exclude-interface=virbr0 and dnsmasq ought have a trigger that detects config fragments and restarts?
<persia> (which ttx suggested 3 months ago, and I thought was good before asking people about it)
<persia> ttx: And are you happy with the combination of --bind-interface and --listen-address in libvirt, rather than using --interface directly as you suggest in your bug comment?
<kwork> does ubuntu server 9.04 have sshd on it ?
<kwork> i mean installation media
<sherr> kwork: openssh-server is on the CD and in repos
<kwork> not package
<kwork> i mean can i run sshd off livecd
<sherr> kwork: yes - you can run a complete system, installing whatever on liveCD
<kwork> hmmmz okey
<sherr> kwork: LiveCD does not "persist" across reboots without extra setup ofcourse
<kwork> yes, i just need sshd to access that machine remotely for a while
<kwork> thanks anyways
<sherr> no problems
<soren> persia: I wouldn't complain if you just added except-interfaces=virbr0 to dnsmasq's default configuration.
<persia> soren: Um, why?  That breaks the case for people who don7t use libvirt.
<ttx> persia: I'm ok with it.
<acalvo> sorry to ask again, but want to know your opinion: if anyone had to develop an application which has to be modular and run in a *nix enviorenment, which programming language will you choose?
<soren> persia: why?
<persia> soren: Because maybe they want some virtual machine using virbr0 to get pass-through DNS?
<persia> If we put the snipped in libvirt, this always works.  If we put it in the default dnsmasq config, the user has to manually configure dnsmasq if not using libvirt.
<soren> persia: Hey, feel free to add as many bells and whistles as you like. I'm just saying I'd be fine with the simple approach, which I doubt will cause many real surprises.
<persia> OK.  Then I'll proceed with the following:
<persia> 1) make sure dnsmasq has a trigger to restart if anyone adds config files
<persia> 2) have libvirt provide a config file with --bind-interfaces and --exclude-interface
<persia> 3) file a new bug on libvirt and dnsmasq about the --interface race condition.
<persia> Oh, and 0) update the current bug afrer my current meeting to reflect that plan
<ttx> persia: sounds good to me.
<Roxyhart0> hi, there i am migrating ldap-samba to another server and when i do net rpc getsid it is taking some different sambaid not the same that i got from ldap. any idea?
<ivoks> ttx: i haven't written all the MIRs cause i'm *still* waiting for heartbeat, cluster-agents and pacemaker to be built (uploaded 5-6 days ago)
<Cromulent> hi folks - I'm having some problems setting up Cyrus by following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cyrus - all is fine except the final two commands in the Mailbox creation section - it won't let me login to cryadm using the password I specified in the previous commands
<Cromulent> any suggestions?
<soren> ivoks: Oh, wow.
<soren> ivoks: heartbeat says "    *   Start in 9 minutes (1855) What's this?
<soren> Whoops :)
<ivoks> :)
<soren> 9 minutes.. Any minute now :)
<ivoks> soren: Start 2010-02-24
<soren> ivoks: Which arch?
<ivoks> ia64
<soren> pft
<soren> Who cares? :)
<ivoks> well, until all archs are build, packages aren't available
<ivoks> built
<soren> For MIR, we only really care about release architectures.
<soren> afaik
<ivoks> would it be possible to have both rhcs and pacemaker in main?
<soren> In terms of what?
<ivoks> or at least just demote cman and rgmanager binaries
<ivoks> there are some tools built with support for cman, likve clvm
<ivoks> if we drop libcman to universe, we'll have to drop cman support for clvm
<ivoks> and that will blow up some working installations
<ivoks> E: cluster-glue: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/lib/stonith/plugins/stonith2/ipmilan.so /usr/lib
<ivoks> cr@p
<ttx> ivoks: so all packages are uploaded, MIR are blocked on package build, and the rest of the spec can be pushed back to beta1 ?
<ivoks> ttx: yes
<ttx> ivoks: OK. I suggest we just drop "create cluster task for tasksel"... since it's now past-FF ?
<ivoks> ttx: eh :/
<ivoks> ttx: i'll try with FFE
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526416 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526416
<ttx> ivoks: ok, I just updated work items accordingly.
<ivoks> ok, thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526418 in samba (main) "Samba-common-bin installed post-installation script fails with error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526418
<ttx> ivoks: looks like score 1855 is synonymous to "never" :/
<ivoks> eh?
<ttx> well, heartbeat/amd64 was set to occur in 2 minutes, 10 minutes ago... now it says "20 minutes"
<ivoks> yeah, i had same issue with cluster-glue
<ivoks> it took 5 days for it to build
<ivoks> it was on on sunday evening, iirc
<ivoks> and published yesterday
<ttx> ivoks: you might try to ask for help on ubuntu-devel, if you can convince any of the ones with scorepumping powers to help you
<persia> crested is inoperational, which has significantly slowed the amd64 queue for the past few days.
<ivoks> or... do everything in my ppa and sell it as a addition to ubuntu server :D
<persia> It's more than scorepumping, it's that a job needs killing.
<TeTeT> has anyone done a live migration with virsh on Ubuntu 9.10? I get an Unknown Failure, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382228/
<ivoks> persia: amd64 is ok
<ivoks> persia: ia64 is what's killing my packages
<ttx> ivoks: not really. ia64 will not prevent publishing
<ivoks> well, are you sure?
 * persia was referring to "heartbeat/amd64 was set to occur in 2 minutes, 10 minutes ago... now it says "20 minutes"" and is apparently confusing two separate issues.
<ivoks> i had cluster-glue publishing waiting for sparc and ia64
<ivoks> iirc
<ttx> ivoks: iIrc I had packages published once i386/amd64 were done
<ivoks> ok, then i'll just wait for heartbeat to finish
<ivoks> on amd64
<ivoks> and this one:
<ivoks> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cluster-agents/1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1514717
<ttx> this one will be blocked in NEW
<ivoks> awesome :/
<zul> morning
<Kako> hi
<Kako> zul
<Kako> hi anybody
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526430 in postfix (main) "can't completely remove dovecot-postfix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526430
<smoser> good morning all.
<bogeyd6> I want to block entire countries from accessing my mail server. spam is heavy today
<ivoks> antispam is actually quite easy these days
<ivoks> blocking countries would be pointless
<bogeyd6> disagreed
<bogeyd6> i have no interest any email originating from Russia / Pan Pacific
<bogeyd6> ivoks if 5% of 3million emails make it through in one 24 hour period, how many spam emails is that
<screen-x> bogeyd6: do you use RBLs?
<ivoks> rbls and greylisting kill 99,99% of spam
<screen-x> ivoks: yep :)
<bogeyd6> abuseat, spamcop, spamhaus, wpbl
<bogeyd6> use a tagging/blocking system. if you popup on two you are blocked, if you only hit on one you are tagged
<bogeyd6> Server Status
<bogeyd6> Server Uptime
<bogeyd6> 21 hours, 57 minutes
<bogeyd6> Storage Occupied
<bogeyd6> Total Storage
<bogeyd6> 341.7 GB
<bogeyd6> Storage Occupied
<bogeyd6> 146.4 GB
<bogeyd6> Percent
<bogeyd6> 43 %
<bogeyd6> 43% - Storage Occupie
<bogeyd6> 57% - Storage Fre
<bogeyd6> Antivirus statistics
<bogeyd6> Attachments checked
<bogeyd6> 8 326 674
<bogeyd6> Viruses found
<bogeyd6> 262
<bogeyd6> Prohibited filenames/MIME types found
<screen-x> bogeyd6: I've found b.barracudacentral.org to be pretty good.
<persia> !pastebin
<bogeyd6> 65 080
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bogeyd6> 0% - Viruses foun
<bogeyd6> 100% - Attachments without viruse
<bogeyd6> Spam filter statistics
<bogeyd6> sorry, a thousand space apologies
<jussi01> bogeyd6: your fine, just please try use a pastebin :)
<bogeyd6> it showed as a copy on one line, i guess i should have checked in a notepad first
<bogeyd6> screen-x, this is my past 21 hours http://paste.ubuntu.com/382267/
<ivoks> soren: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cluster-agents
<ivoks> soren: now, all except ia64 are built
<ivoks> soren: but it won't be published before ia64 is built :/
<screen-x> bogeyd6: What do you use to allow your users to mark messages as spam?
<bogeyd6> screen-x, spamassasin
<persia> ivoks: You could beg an archive-admin, as you "want to get it in for Alpha-3, and don't think ia64 is release quality for Alpha-3 anyway" ...
<screen-x> bogeyd6: ok, but how do you present that to users?
<bogeyd6> Spam button
<ivoks> persia: i'll skip
<ivoks> persia: it can be done after alpha3
<bogeyd6> go into junk folder hit not spam
<bogeyd6> but if blocked, there is no option because it never arrives
<bogeyd6> ivoks, running zimbra
<ivoks> i have zimbra on one location
<ivoks> hate it's search engine
<ivoks> hate it cause you can't connect it to anything but outlook
<ivoks> so, i just hate it
<bogeyd6> agreed*
<bogeyd6> plus the resource usage!!!
 * jgjones like zimbra
<bogeyd6> omg, zimbra, 20 users, dual 2.4ghz's, 4gb ram, Load Average? 1.42, 1.60, 1.65
<jgjones> we don't use outlook at all anyway - all staff prefer the webmail version anyway.
<bogeyd6> jgjones, you ever roll out the desktop?
<ivoks> jgjones: have you tried searching for an email?
<jgjones> search - yup - I find it quite good
<jgjones> I tend to use advanced
<jgjones> search by folder, date range, subject, to, from, tags, domain etc - quite a lot of options to use
<jgjones> bogeyd6, no - we don't use zimbra desktop
<bogeyd6> its search is too yahoo like
<bogeyd6> makes google searchers disoriented
<kirkland> ttx: is today's eucalyptus package happier for you?
<ttx> kirkland: I'm testing the ISO right now
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526461 in eucalyptus (main) "UEC installer no longer proposes CLC+Walrus+CC+SC by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526461
<kirkland> ttx: i saw your new bug about the clc+++ not being selected
<kirkland> ttx: figured you might be testing it ;-)
<ttx> yes, istr it was selected before
<ttx> heh
<ttx> doing a manual install remembers me of good ol days
<kirkland> ttx: i think so too
<jgjones> bogeyd6, heh well I haven't had any problem so far as long as I use advanced and not treat it as a "Google" search.
<kirkland> ttx: :-)  automation does take a lot of the fun out of it
<kirkland> ttx: you should try it on mathiaz' test rig
<jgjones> ivoks, can't connect to anything but outlook? um, it does have IMAP, POP3 etc so you could use any email client really
<ttx> kirkland: it doesn't select node on the node install either. Will update, probably the same bug
<ivoks> jgjones: but address book isn't usable
<ivoks> jgjones: you can't share them between users
<kirkland> ttx: hmm, i wonder what changed recently ...  should check with cjwatson
<kirkland> ttx: we haven't touched anything like that on the eucalyptus side in a long time
<ttx> I did touch eucalyptus-udeb, but nothing around the default choices
<ttx> might be a d-i bug
<ivoks> jgjones: there are also tasks and calendars
<ivoks> jgjones: those are not usable on any other client, except outlook and web client
<markus27_> Is the question posted here correct? http://tinyurl.com/yz2cuf7  Does Walrus really store the full files on the cloud controller?  Aren't they distributed throughout the cluster?
<ivoks> jgjones: all those things almost make exchange best groupware suite for linux clients :D i find that ironic...
<ivoks> take care
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526464 in samba (main) "intermittent authentication: check_ntlm_password:  Authentication for user [someuser] -> [someuser] FAILED with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526464
<jgjones> ivoks, yup - which is why we tend to just use web client only - we don't use Outlook at all anyway.
<jgjones> Speed of webmail haven't been an issue.
<zul> ttx: do you want me to seed etckeeper for you?
<ttx> zul: I was wondering what mathiaz's plan was. Recommend it from puppet or suggest/seed it
<zul> ttx: gotcha
<ttx> I suppose it's the latter, but let's wait a few minutes more
<ttx> or less than a few minutes.
<ttx> mathiaz:
<ttx> <zul> ttx: do you want me to seed etckeeper for you?
<ttx> <ttx> zul: I was wondering what mathiaz's plan was. Recommend it from puppet or suggest/seed it
<ttx> <zul> ttx: gotcha
<ttx> <ttx> I suppose it's the latter, but let's wait a few minutes more
<mathiaz> hmmm - I was thinking about suggesting it
<persia> Only suggest?  It makes life so much easier.
<ttx> persia: from puppet.
<mathiaz> ttx: how does etckeeper handle the fact that /etc is already under vcs?
<ttx> persia: we should aim for an installer question for lucid+1
<persia> Ah. so suggest/seed rather than just suggest.  Never mind.
<ttx> mathiaz: it handles it well if you select the same vcs... basicaly it will check for /etc/.bzr existence
<ttx> mathiaz: but if you use a combination of VCSs...
<mathiaz> ttx: there is also the fact that etckeeper pulls in bzr by default on Ubunut
<mathiaz> ttx: and some admin may prefer another vcs by default
<ttx> mathiaz: they can still use another one
<mathiaz> ttx: vcs choices can be a touchy subject
<mathiaz> ttx: agreed - the question here is about the *default*
<ttx> mathiaz: etckeeper uninit, edit config, etckeeper init
<ttx> mathiaz: well, any default will hurt someone
<mathiaz> ttx: you install puppet and suddenly you get bzr as well while you're git fan
<ttx> mathiaz: no
<ttx> mathiaz: if you already have git installed, it won't install bzr :P
<mathiaz> ttx: if puppet recommends etckeeper
<mathiaz> ttx: ah ok
<ttx> Depends: bzr (>= 1.4~) | git-core (>= 1:1.5.4) | mercurial | darcs, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
<mathiaz> ttx: cool
<ttx> mathiaz: hmm
<ttx> mathiaz: it might fail: though, since the config file doesn't autoadapt
<ttx> i.e. we ship VCS=bzr in all cases
<ttx> (and Debian ships VCS=git in all cases)
<ttx> mathiaz: but that would be a bug
<ttx> just preventing initialization at install-time
<mathiaz> ttx: ok
<ttx> but I agree that recommending might be overkill
<mathiaz> ttx: we should ask the debian maintainer team what they think about it
<mathiaz> ttx: for the time being, I'd seed etckeeper on the server iso (server-ship)
<ttx> mathiaz: right.
<mathiaz> ttx: since we're planning on lucid+1 integration
<ttx> sul: ^
<ttx> zul: ^
<ttx> and gul: ^
<mathiaz> ttx: and we'll talk with the debian maintainer about etckeeper support
<zul> acked
<zul> done
<ttx> zul: thanks
<ttx> kirkland: hm.. my instance run test still fails with 1.6.2-0ubuntu3
<ttx> "Caught exception reading instance data"
 * ttx investigates
<kirkland> ttx: how did you bundle it?
<kirkland> ttx: i found i had to bundle the image by hand (see my notes and pointer to the other bug in cloud-utils)
<ttx> kirkland: I bundled it using uec-register-tarball, but my image started ok... and is "running"
<ttx> just blocks at "Caught exception reading instance data" which is a symptom of the ephemeral0 bug
<ttx> will try manually though
<ttx> kirkland: how did you test exactly ? Upgrade, then run a recent lucid image ?
<kirkland> ttx: yes, i ran yesterday's lucid image
<kirkland> ttx: upgrade, correct
<kirkland> ttx: i did a clean restart, then a reboot
<ttx> beh.
 * ttx digs deeper
<ttx> might be related to uec-register-tarball indeed
<ttx> kirkland: yep, you were right.
<kirkland> ttx: i filed a bug, though smoser says it may be a dupe
<ttx> kirkland: commented
<ttx> Looks like trying to use one of those images breaks eucalyptus
<ttx> the original error is some failure to serve ramdisk-id metadata in eucalyptus
<ttx> (looking at cloud-error.log)
<smoser> kirkland, ttx i'll address uec-registre-tarball today..
<ttx> so the way uec-register-tarball registers images makes them fail in UEC.
<kirkland> smoser: that would be great
<ttx> yep, I wanted to rewrite the test instructions so that they look sane :)
<smoser> yeah.
<ttx> smoser: I filed bug 526504 as well
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526504 in cloud-utils "uec-publish-tarball should gracefully fail when run before eucarc is sourced" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526504
<smoser> ttx, i nominated bug  525989 for lucid. i would like to have it fixed and incorporated today for alpha3 if you think that s possible?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525989 in cloud-utils "uec-publish-tarball yields unrunnable emi" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525989
<ttx> smoser: yes, that would be good to have
<ttx> smoser: if nothing more urgent comes up
<smoser> ok. then please accept nomination for lucid.
<ttx> like omgimagefails
<ttx> or omgboothookconfigfails
<smoser> ttx, kirkland also, the symlink thing (bug 522292) has an easy fix in euca2ools
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 522292 in euca2ools "euca-bundle-image fails to use symbolic links" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522292
<smoser> that i marked as beta-1
<kirkland> smoser: i see that ... we can problem get that in right now
<kirkland> smoser: i'll need to ask slangasek for an exception
<ttx> kirkland: why ?
<smoser> it is a bug, right? the "freeze" is not solid, right?
<ttx> smoser: I'd tend to agree with you
<TeTeT> kirkland: tested your SRU and it works fine, but discovered a new bug 526506
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526506 in eucalyptus "[karmic]: attaching volume to /dev/sda results in non operational node" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526506
<ttx> smoser: would you have a boothook test config ?
<ttx> smoser: something we could add to http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/UECCloudImages
<kirkland> TeTeT: introduced by that SRU?
<ttx> smoser: to validate boothooks are doing the proper thing
<smoser> there is one in cloudinit examples/
<TeTeT> kirkland: I doubt it
<TeTeT> kirkland: it's independent of it, having to do with volumes
<smoser> ttx, sorry, doc
<kirkland> TeTeT: okay, please file a new bug, but please don't muddy the water in that other sru, if you don't believe its a regression
<TeTeT> kirkland: no, filed a new bug, bug 526506
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526506 in eucalyptus "[karmic]: attaching volume to /dev/sda results in non operational node" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526506
<kirkland> ttx: why what?
<ttx> <kirkland> smoser: i'll need to ask slangasek for an exception
<kirkland> ttx: why fix it?  or why ask for an exception?
<ttx> kirkland: why ask for an exception ?
<kirkland> ttx: okay, i won't
<kirkland> ttx: it's not disruptive
<dasunsrule32> I have what is hopefully a quick question about ubuntu networking and dual NIC's. I have a server setup and am using it as a VM server using VMWare server 2.0.2 (no this question has nothing to do with VMWare). I have logged my server onto AD with a hostname: server.domain.local, i can ping the static IP I have set it to on eth0, works great. I added the second nic -> /etc/network/interfaces, for dhcp. When I start the interface,
<ttx> kirkland: as long as it's in today, i think you can just upload it.
<kirkland> ttx: ack
<ttx> I expect a few rerolls given the bugs already reported.
<kirkland> ttx: smoser: euca2ools uploaded!
<kirkland> ttx: smoser: i'll propose a merge to upstream with the change too
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526506 in eucalyptus (main) "[karmic]: attaching volume to /dev/sda results in non operational node" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526506
<ttx> kirkland: also please comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/455746/comments/2
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 455746 in eucalyptus "postfix should be preseeded appropriately when pulled in by the UEC cluster controller installer target" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<kirkland> ttx: yes, i agree that we should set the postfix value when installing uec
<dasunsrule32> Anyone?
<kirkland> ttx: are you assigning this to me?
<dasunsrule32> Or rather my question is wrong, how do I assign a new hostname to the secondary NIC?
<ttx> kirkland: I'm unsure how easy it is though. Passing preseed values from udeb to deb sounded tricky last time I looked into it
<kirkland> ttx: hmm, i wouldn't have thought it was that complicated
<screen-x> dasunsrule32: in DNS?
<kirkland> ttx: i would have thought it was just a db_set
<ttx> kirkland: IIRC one is installed on the installer / and the other in the installed-system chroot
<ttx> so it's not the same DB
<ttx> but cjwatson would know better -- and know how to best do it
<cjwatson> preseed it with owner 'postfix'
<cjwatson> it's a little fiddly, point me to a bug and I can do it
<cjwatson> oh, that bug
<ttx> cjwatson: heh
<cjwatson> give me the key/value pair(s) you want preseeded
<ttx> kirkland: could you determine the right postfix-for-CC conf and send it to cjwatson ?
<geneticx_wrk> Hi everyone.
<cjwatson> (this is partly because I can't remember the precise runes without looking, and recall some slight weirdness, nothing major)
<kirkland> ttx: cjwatson: yes, sure, i will
<cjwatson> at worst you end up manually writing something into a logfile
<ttx> I am unsure which option makes the most sense in that precise use case
<mathiaz> kirkland: if you look at the uec_clc template on tamarind you'll have an example of the preseed options for postfix
<mathiaz> kirkland:  postfix postfix/mailname and postfix postfix/main_mailer_type are what you're looking for
<ttx> mathiaz: which option did you chose ? Local only ?
<mathiaz> ttx: postfix postfix/main_mailer_type        select  Internet Site
<mathiaz> ttx: it should probably be something else - the comment you made in the bug makes sense
<mathiaz> ttx: the tricky part would actually be postfix postfix/mailname
<ttx> Etienne suggested "Local only"
<mathiaz> ttx: as this would be depend on the system being installed
<mathiaz> ttx: I'm not sure why postfix/mailname is set to a high priority
<dasunsrule32> screen-x: that is where I am not sure
<screen-x> dasunsrule32: it depends what you're trying to do
<dasunsrule32> I preferred to keep eth1 with DHCP
<dasunsrule32> it will be used as the host port for the VM servers taht I will be installeing
<dasunsrule32> and then those servers will be bridging to a staic IP
<SEJeff> Does euchalyptus support virtual guests yet?
<dasunsrule32> but the problem going DHCP, at least with MSDCHP, is it keeps assigning the same hostname to eth1
<dasunsrule32> even though it is an entirely different MAC
<lamont> mathiaz: because there's no good default for mailname
<dasunsrule32> screen-x: I guess the question is, would it be better to assign a static IP to eth1, and not worry about a host name, or would is there a way to have a hostname assigned to eth1 vi /etc/hostname or /etc/network/interfaces?
<SEJeff> dasunsrule32, But it in your dhcp client config to set the hostname
<screen-x> dasunsrule32: hostnames are usually per machine, not NIC.
<screen-x> dasunsrule32: but it may be useful to have multiple name referring to the same machine, eg for virtual hosting
<screen-x> dasunsrule32: You could you bond the NICs, then use one IP and DNS entry for both
<mathiaz> lamont: how about defaulting to the hostname?
<SEJeff> dasunsrule32, Your windows dhcp is giving you a hostname different from what you want, right?
<SEJeff> If so, just override that in your dhclient config
<lamont> see debian policy around /etc/mailname - (meeting)
<dasunsrule32> SEJeff: Yes, it is assigning server.domain.local to eth0 & eth1
<SEJeff> dasunsrule32, karmic?
<dasunsrule32> screen-x: how would that work?
<dasunsrule32> SEJeff: yes
<dasunsrule32> server edition
<SEJeff> First, read the man page for dhclient.conf. Then edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<SEJeff> Oh a server should not dhcp
<screen-x> SEJeff: really?
<SEJeff> dasunsrule32, Put something like this: supersede host-name "dasunrules32.awesome.int";
<dasunsrule32> The only reason I wanted eth1 as DHCP, simply a bridge
<SEJeff> screen-x, Please tell me you're kidding
<dasunsrule32> lol
<SEJeff> dasunsrule32, Well this is a super simple problem, again, just edit the dhclient.conf like I showed and it will work
<SEJeff> I do this to keep from getting the gross hostname our enterprise dhcp servers try to give me on this Karmic desktop at work.
<screen-x> SEJeff: nope, not kidding, whats the argument against using DHCP on servers?
<dasunsrule32> let me take a look at that
<SEJeff> screen-x, Gee, what happens when your lease expires on your mailserver and your dhcp server is dead?
<dasunsrule32> screen-x: depends on your application and how well your DNS and DHCP servers work
<dasunsrule32> ;-)
<SEJeff> Your mail server goes offline. Lets hope you have serial setup when that happens :)
<dasunsrule32> I use DHCP for ghost servers
<dasunsrule32> ;-)
<screen-x> SEJeff: long leases, and redundant DHCP.
<SEJeff> more working parts == more problems
<dasunsrule32> lol
<screen-x> SEJeff: it seems to me to be a good way of assigning IPs centrally.
<SEJeff> I've setup redundant servers and am a sysadmin by trade. That doesn't make it right
<SEJeff> That is called dns
<SEJeff> Use a deployment system and config management. That is the right way
<SEJeff> Like cobbler + puppet
<SEJeff> dasunsrule32, Did that dhclient option answer your original question before we got off subject?
<dasunsrule32> SEJeff: I am looking at the config file, looks like I can assign an interface an alias
<dasunsrule32> which should in turn, assign the
<dasunsrule32> alias as the hostname, I think this is what I need.
<SEJeff> glad to help
<dasunsrule32> I am just trying to assign eth1 as "server-vm-bridge"
<dasunsrule32> Thanks
<kirkland> smoser: ttx: hrm, my euca2ools changes were rejected
<cjwatson> ttx,mathiaz: so is the answer to set postfix/main_mailer_type to 'Internet Site', and that's all?
<kirkland> smoser: ttx: seems someone didn't commit their last changes to the bzr branch before uploading
<ttx> kirkland: arh
<ttx> that must be me
<kirkland> ttx: okay ;-)
<ttx> Forgot the branch is not a packaging branch
<smoser> kirkland, you took the patch right ?
<kirkland> ttx: no prob, just checking
<smoser> or did you take that branch
<smoser> because the branch had one other improvement
<smoser> which i was planning on opening a beta1 bug for
<smoser> (the parsing of the .eucarc is disgusting)
<kirkland> smoser: looks like 1.2-0ubuntu2  was uploaded about 7 hours ago, fixing LP: #524652
<ttx> yes, I did that this morning
<kirkland> smoser: i did a bzr pull of lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/eucalyptus/euca2ools
<ttx> kirkland: i'll merge
<kirkland> smoser: didn't see any changes, so i fixed the symlink problem
<kirkland> ttx: thanks
<kirkland> smoser: when i uploaded, my 1.2-0ubuntu2  collided with the 1.2-0ubuntu2  that ttx had already uploaded
<smoser> fair.
<smoser> i had linked a branch to the symlink bug that had other fixes.
<smoser> i was asking if you merged from that branch to yours. apparently not, which is good.
<ttx> I worked from the packaging branch
<ttx> smoser: that's what your branch was branched from, right
<smoser> my branhc was from euca upstream
<smoser> but it doesn't matter becaues kirkland didn't merge from branch
<ttx> merge worked nevertheless :P
<smoser> oh, for you, ttx, yes, i did.
<mathiaz> ttx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382351/
<mathiaz> ttx: ^^ this is the list of postfix configuration available
<mathiaz> ttx: I think Internet site seems to be the best option
<mathiaz> ttx: Local only wouldn't work - as emails should be send out
<mathiaz> ttx: another option would be Satellite system
<mathiaz> ttx: by that means guessing the relayhost
<mathiaz> ttx: which by default is smtp.domainname
<kirkland> mathiaz: i tend to agree -- i usually select "internet site"
<ttx> arh, now the dreaded "different rich-root support"
 * ttx starts over
<kirkland> ttx: i can do it, if you're occupied...
<ttx> kirkland: nah, I must fix my own screwups :)
<kirkland> ttx: what should i milestone the postfix thing against?  a3 or b1?
<kirkland> ttx: don't beat yourself up :-)
<ttx> I'd just keep it targeted to "lucid", no milestone
<mathiaz> cjwatson: so the answer to set postfix/main_mailer_type should be 'Internet Site'
<mathiaz> cjwatson: the tricky part will be to answer postfix postfix/mailname
<ttx> kirkland: ok, you should be able to upload/release 1.2-0ubuntu3 from rev262 I just committed
<lamont> mathiaz: and I'm very sorry about that. :(
<kirkland> ttx: cool, let me pull
<cjwatson> mathiaz: or arrange for postfix not to be installed by default, if possible
<cjwatson> which is the approach we've taken until now
<lamont> cjwatson: I don't know that the hackery behind postfix install-time installation is still happy, btw - it wants to be post d-i
<cjwatson> lamont: "post d-i"?
<lamont> cjwatson: I'm thinking warty and base install
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> not happening :)
<lamont> right
<cjwatson> I am NOT resurrecting that code
<lamont> so not happening
<cjwatson> how in particular is it unhappy right now?
<cjwatson> mathiaz: I've committed a eucalyptus fix, but I'm hesitant to mark the bug "fix committed" or to upload yet, until we know what's happening with postfix/mailname
<cjwatson> perhaps that is not fixable
<cjwatson> mathiaz: but in the meantime, feel free to make further changes based on what I did - the pattern should be clear now
<lamont> cjwatson: there's at least one variable in the config template that caused me lots and lots of pain and is not preseedable to other than the default, or some such
<lamont> cjwatson: I'll dig into it after dinner tonight
<cjwatson> well, if you can send me details of why it's behaving differently in d-i versus post-d-i, I can look into that
<lamont> oh - I totally don't remember what it was, but it had to do with something that gets set up in baseconfig (handwavy) but isn't there when postfix was getting configured then
<lamont> that was 5 years ago, dude
<mathiaz> jiboumans: hi - what's the list of blueprints you're considering for the next sub-cycle?
<resno1>  my nic card is out, and i am getting siocsifflags when I try use ifconfig eth0 up. how do i get it working? or should i replace it?
<bogeyd6> I am thinking about running Squid Proxy in a UEC. Is this even feasible?
<dasunsrule32> SEJeff: I tried the DHCP "supercede" and it complains about missing a semi-colon, I tried it in alias{} section and lease{} section, then the wierd stuff. I set eth1 to static, and restart the network services, and now it creates a virtual adapter that doesn't allow the real eth1 to start correctly, any ideas?
<hggdh> bug 524434
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 524434 in ubuntu "Lucid Alpha 2 server iso install fails at bootloader in KVM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524434
<oru_work> in ubuntu with postfix/dovecot how can i just the older mail.log from lets say february 11
<oru_work> errr how can i see*
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526591 in euca2ools (main) "euca2ools parsing of config file is severely limited" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526591
<smoser> kirkland, i just opened bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/euca2ools/+bug/526591
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526591 in euca2ools "euca2ools parsing of config file is severely limited" [Low,New]
<oru_work> does anyone know the location of the configuration file that defines log rotation for mail.log postfix/dovecot in ubuntu 8.10 ? I checked /etc/logrotate.d/ and its not there
<kirkland> smoser: okay
<smoser> it has my suggested fix attached.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526587 in dbconfig-common (main) "Sync dbconfig-common 1.8.44 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526587
<dasunsrule32> Is there a way to have likewise-open5 listen only on a specific address?
<chinny> Hey all - I've got a very weird issue with networking on 8.10 server on VMware Esx am hoping someone might be able to give me some pointers.
<resno> i am having a nic problem. getting "siocsisfflags error message". i issued dhclient and it gets an ip, however on restart nic is gone from ifconfig.
<viezerd> what would be smoother upgrading from 9.10 -> 10.04 or from 8.04 to 10.04
<viezerd> need to install server for now
<regius> I have a kerberos question, is the communication between server and client encrypted? Say kerberos + telnet is a single singeon ssh?
<regius> every where I read about kerberos the only thing people is describing is the authentication
<msantos> for kerberos telnet, encryption is optional
<msantos> "-x" flag from the man page
<msantos> ssh supports kerberos (GSS-API), use that if you can
<uvirtbot> New bug: #523812 in quagga (main) "Quagga reports crash on Karmic" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523812
<regius> thank you msantos, I have read my textbok from back to back to understand if kerberos would encrypt the traffic
<uvirtbot> New bug: #515048 in samba (main) "nmbd crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515048
<regius> I'm trying to share a nfs over the internet
<regius> anyway thank you msantos
<msantos> regius, np
<zul> smoser: when you get a sec can you look at #524243
<bogeyd6> where does UEC store the images and other bulk of the data?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #525209 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 failed to install/upgrade: ?????????? ?????????? ???????? post-installation ????????? ??? ?????? 1" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525209
<smoser> bug 524243
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 524243 in python-boto "Python-boto crashes with Duplicity and Amazon S3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524243
<smoser> zul, the bug says that works in lucid, fails in karmic
<smoser> err... works with lucid python
<smoser> fails with karmic's boto
<smoser> s/lucid python/lucid boto/
<smoser> kirkland, are you around?
<kirkland> smoser: yup
<kirkland> smoser: sup
<smoser> it looks to me like bug 525989 is a eucalyptus mess
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525989 in cloud-utils "uec-publish-tarball yields unrunnable emi" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525989
<smoser> so i tried to recreate by
<smoser> a.) setting up a karmic instance per documentation (without uec-publish-tarball)
<smoser> b.) setting up a lucid instance *with* publish-tarball
<smoser> i was unable to reproduce
<zul> smoser: ah missed that part
<smoser> i notice one thing funny though
<smoser> from inside the instance, i crawled metadata service with boto get_instance_metadata()
<smoser> it returns : 'ramdisk-id': 'eri-0577198B'
<smoser> i think "where in the world did a ramdisk come from!"
<smoser> $ euca-describe-images | grep eri-0577198B
<smoser> IMAGE   emi-DFFB1509    i-20100223142513/karmic-server-uec-amd64.img.manifest.xml       admin   available       public          x86_64  machine eri-0577198B   eki-252B1A12
<smoser> IMAGE   eri-0577198B    r-20100223142513/karmic-server-uec-amd64-initrd-virtual.manifest.xml    admin   available       public          x86_64  ramdisk
<smoser> kirkland, so, in summary, if you have *any* ramdisk registered, even if not with the selected EMI, eucalyptus will tell your instance that its ramdisk ERI is *that* one.
 * marsje is reinstalling someone's Windows laptop... *sigh*
<smoser> zul, i saw that bug a while ago too, and thought "uh-oh, boto-1.9b issue". but its the reverse.
<kirkland> smoser: wtf, that's nuts
<smoser> yeah, my guess is you tried with uec-publish-tarball, and it failed.
<zul> smoser: yeah...ill close it as fixed released then
<smoser> then you tried with "regular method" and it succeeded.
<smoser> or probalby you did a karmic for good measure, ended up getting an eri there and then it would have worked again if you used uec-publish-image
<kirkland> smoser: i think we have to assume people will have all sorts of images in their UEC
<kirkland> smoser: perhaps some with ERI's, and some without
<kirkland> smoser: some published with euca-*, some with uec-*, and some with the image store proxy
<smoser> oh shoot!
<smoser> i was thinking it just *showed* youthat
<smoser> but i think you're right. it *booted* with that ramdisk
<smoser> let me verify that
<smoser> yep.
<smoser> its completely reproducible
<smoser> kirkland, http://paste.ubuntu.com/382500/
<kirkland> smoser: blargh
<kirkland> smoser: is this on my local cloud?
<kirkland> smoser: where are you running this?
<smoser> datacenter
<Bullterd> Evening All
<smoser> yeah. verified it on my private cloud too.
<Bullterd> Today I setup dual gig .ad bonding
<Bullterd> on my ubuntu based open-iscsi server
<smoser> eucalyptus just says "oh, you dont have a ramdisk ? let me get you one"
<Bullterd> and also on my ESXi box
<Bullterd> however, my hdparm testing before vs after is the same speeds :(
<Bullterd> would anyone have any ideas?
<smoser> and if there is no ramdisks registered, it will boot without one, but then boto's crawling of the metadata service will fail.
<kirkland> smoser: quick chat via phone?
<smoser> sure. let me post a comment in the bug.
<kirkland> smoser: okay, call my cell when you're done
<Bullterd> please tell me your not honestly gonna support some guy via cell from IRC :p
<Bullterd> If you are then fair play, heh
<bogeyd6> Bullterd, the suggestions would be your storage didnt change so the storage speeds didnt change
<Bullterd> hmmph.
<Bullterd> that would be a good point
<uvirtbot> New bug: #525205 in php5 (main) "proc_open() with pty descriptor type fails with errno 14 on amd64" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525205
<uvirtbot> New bug: #525233 in krb5 (main) "package libk5crypto3 1.7dfsg~beta3-1ubuntu0.4 failed to install/upgrade: package libk5crypto3 is already installed and configured" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525233
<Bullterd> ok WTF
<Bullterd> sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda on my iscsi server gives 13.99MB/sec
<Bullterd> and on my iscsi based virtual machine I get 262 0.o
<bogeyd6> 262MB/sec?
<Bullterd> yeah
<zroysch> is it possible to restart dd after it runs out of diskspace on the destination
<bogeyd6> zroysch, only in ddrescue
<zroysch> damn.
<zroysch> sucks bad
<zroysch> i have 1.09gb to get onto like 920gb
<zroysch> is there any way to compress on the fly
<bogeyd6> :(
<bogeyd6> pipe it to tar
<bogeyd6> or
<bogeyd6> gzip
<bogeyd6> ala dd if=/dev/hda | gzip > /mnt/hdb1/system_drive_backup.img.gz
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526659 in samba (main) "nmbd fails to start at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526659
<zroysch> what is the compression of gzip?
<zroysch> or i guess that depends
<zroysch> dont want to sit through another days worth of backing up to see it not fit again
<Bullterd> 1.09gb onto 920gb seems doable :p
<zroysch> oh great
<zroysch> md2 failing again
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526672 in samba (main) "apport hook should provide a Not Applicable choice for all the questions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526672
<zroysch> http://pastebin.ca/1807299
<zroysch> safe to say the drives are hosed at this point?
<Bullterd> zroysch: lots of words in that pastebin that make me think yes
<Bullterd> run diag with UBC
<zroysch> man. raid is annoying
<zroysch> is it true that i should be buying the more expensive drives "designed" for raid
<Bullterd> Nah
<Bullterd> RAID = Redundant array of inexpensive disks
<Bullterd> in the name, lol
<zroysch> i know what it stands for.
<zroysch> i dont know what run diag with UBC means
<Bullterd> ultimate boot CD
<Bullterd> has some good hdd scanning tools
<mathiaz> kirkland: bug 522452
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 522452 in update-manager "update-motd delays login" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522452
<mathiaz> kirkland: this is why I get a delay when ssh into some machines
<kirkland> mathiaz: ah, yes, let me take a look
<mathiaz> kirkland: IMO none of the script run in update-motd should attempt any network connection
<mathiaz> kirkland: with a firewall that DROP packet it just delays everything
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, i agree that login should be fast/immediate
<kirkland> mathiaz: previously, these just ran in a cronjob
<kirkland> mathiaz: i think the network-using scripts should test network connectivity before running it's meat
<mathiaz> kirkland: hm - I'd suggest to decouple the part that requires network and the part that formats the output to be plugged into the motd
<mathiaz> kirkland: run the network part as a cron job/background task
<mathiaz> kirkland: parse its output during login time
<mathiaz> kirkland: IIUC this is what 90-updates-available does
<mathiaz> kirkland: it doesn't run apt-get update
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> what would be best partitioning for web server on 80 gb hard drive?
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay, then your gripe is with dpkg -S /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade
<mathiaz> kirkland: although 90-updates-available is a bit complicated
<kirkland> mathiaz: not update-motd
<kirkland> mathiaz: b/c all update-motd (which is in pam_motd) does now is just run the scripts in that dir
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - that's with update-manager
<mathiaz> kirkland: bug 522452 is filed against update-manager
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 522452 in update-manager "update-motd delays login" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522452
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'm not sure what to say ...
<kirkland> mathiaz: the network-needing scripts could go back to being cronjobs
<kirkland> mathiaz: or they could just fork off to the background, writing to a cache file
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - I don't have definitive answer either
<kirkland> mathiaz: and honestly, i like the current behavior on my systems
<kirkland> mathiaz: i know that the updates/upgrade information is current as of login
<kirkland> mathiaz: and for whatever reason, it only takes a split second on my server
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - the use case of having long delays is a valid one
<mathiaz> kirkland: and one I've run into in the DC
<mathiaz> kirkland: we should find a proper balance between freshness of information and fast ssh login
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526697 in euca2ools "euca-describe-images has incorrect order of ramdisk and kernel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526697
<zroysch> is my data recoverable at this point http://pastebin.ca/1807299
<smoser> kirkland, euca2ools new bug (simple fix) https://bugs.launchpad.net/eucalyptus/+bug/526697
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526697 in euca2ools "euca-describe-images has incorrect order of ramdisk and kernel" [High,Confirmed]
<thafreak> How can I get lucid installed on a KVM virtual machine?
<thafreak> If I try to install via ISO, it keeps failing at grub...
<thafreak> Is there an easier way?
<thafreak> I'm using the amd64 alpha2 cd...
<thafreak> also, when I press F4 and select "install minimal virtual machine" nothing changes, is that what's supposed to happen?
<soren> Am I supposed to close the server-papercut bug task when I fix something or do I leave it open until the meeting so that everyone can join in and rejoice?
<sherr> thafreak: try a daily ISO or wait for alpha 3. I think there might be open bugs with Lucid + KVM.
<thafreak> sherr: thanks, zsyncing a daily iso now...
<dasunsrule32> When I try to run apt-get update with two NIC's enabled, it just hangs and will not update, I have to disable eth1 to update, any ideas?
<persia> dasunsrule32: Sounds like a routing issue to me.  Are other sorts of http requests affected?
<dasunsrule32> Well, I do not believe so
<dasunsrule32> it is the server edition
<persia> e.g. if you run `apt-get --dry-run --print-uris update` ande try to wget that stuff, does it also hang?
<dasunsrule32> I can ssh in fine with both nic's enabled
<dasunsrule32> one sec
<dasunsrule32> Ya, I can't ping anything either
<persia> Yeah.  Your server has a routing issue.
<persia> It's able to return incoming connections, but doesn't know how to route the outgoing connections.
<dasunsrule32> I have been moving services from eth1 to eth0
<dasunsrule32> Seems to be
<persia> So sort that, and apt-get will work fine :)
<dasunsrule32> both NIC's are internal
<dasunsrule32> to the network
<persia> Are they bonded, or different addresses?
<dasunsrule32> different IP's
<dasunsrule32> .2 .3
<dasunsrule32> it is a VM server I am building
<dasunsrule32> .2 will be the web console for vmware
<dasunsrule32> and .3 will be the bridge
<persia> I have a suspicion that you have competing default routes or something.
<persia> Or maybe no default route.
<persia> `netstat -rn` and `ifconfig -a` are places to start, but it's been long enough since I debugged this sort of thing that I'm not the right person to help you farther than that.
<dasunsrule32> I did a route -n
<dasunsrule32> http://pastebin.com/djXe2QDH
<dasunsrule32> here is my /etc/network/interfaces
<dasunsrule32> http://pastebin.com/HEsrFgdP
<persia> You do have two default gateways.  I think you want just one, and to set up some failover with high-availability scripts.
<persia> But like I said, I haven't played with this in years.
<persia> As a short-term fix, just drop the "gateway" line from one of your interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<persia> And go investigate HA solutions to determine best practices.
<persia> Personally, I suspect a bonded interface with two virtual interfaces exposed by the bonding, each with a separate IP is likely to be cleaner (separation of address from interface reduces chance of failure)
<persia> But it's been years, so current best practices may have changed.
<dasunsrule32> persia, I think you are correct
<dasunsrule32> I have been working too hard today
<dasunsrule32> :p
<dasunsrule32> thank you persia, I will check into bonding
<dasunsrule32> it is working as needed now
<dasunsrule32> I can't believe i didn't see that
#ubuntu-server 2010-02-24
<bofh80> hi, can any one tell me what the "Basic Ubuntu Server" installs when i do a minimal install it is in the Software Select / tasks list with tomcat LAMP server etc
<twb> bofh80: that list is the "tasksel" list.  If you dig out its data files, it should be clear.
<twb> bofh80: AFAICT it only installs ubuntu-serverguide
<bofh80> thanks twb
<smoser> kirkland, how long does it take to build euca ?
<kirkland> smoser: 3 minutes or so
<kirkland> smoser: euca2ools even less
<smoser> oh. wow.
<smoser> i expected much longer.
<smoser> because i think i have a fix for ramdisk issue (once you turn off the default ramdisk)
<MTecknology> is 212 deg F really hot for a laptop?
<MTecknology> :P
<twb> MTecknology: what is that in a useful scale?
<MTecknology> twb: 100 C
<smoser> kirkland, bug 526805 , bug 525989, bug 525994 now have accurate comments/state (afaik) as to what we've found today
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526805 in eucalyptus "metadata service lists ramdisk-id when no ramdisk was used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526805
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525989 in cloud-utils "uec-publish-tarball yields unrunnable emi" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525989
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525994 in cloud-init "console errors about modules (dup-of: 525989)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525994
<twb> MTecknology: if that's the CPU temperature, then yes, that's probably too hot.
<smoser> now i'm looking into fixing 526805, which is the root issue.  i *thought* i had a fix, but i must have messed up somehow.
<kirkland> smoser: cool, did you add the bit about the default kernel/ramdisk in UI?
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> i guess you can't change that in euca_conf
<MTecknology> twb:
<MTecknology> twb: I'm thinking of killing the build and passing it onto launchpad instead
<twb> MTecknology: I don't think launchpad will be able to fix hardware faults in your laptop
<MTecknology> twb: building a deb package
<smoser> kirkland, i really have no idea how to solve this.
<smoser> for alpha3, realistically, the only thing i can think of is using ramdisk.
<kirkland> smoser: okay, let's do that for A3
<kirkland> smoser: and we need to talk to eucalyptus upstream for a solution
<kirkland> smoser: did you try zero'ing out those two fields in the GUI, and then registering an image without a ramdisk?
<smoser> yeah, thats where bug 526805 comes from
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526805 in eucalyptus "metadata service lists ramdisk-id when no ramdisk was used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526805
<smoser> you do, then get a ramdiskless boot, but the lucid image hangs on boot
<Elad> how do you view all the updates without installing them?
<twb> aptitude -sy full-upgrade
<Nonpython> I installed postfix by the guide and it does not respond to telnet, what's wrong?
<d4n1> hey, what is a good ftp server i can use on my server?
<d4n1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ftp-server, which is the best, or which do u recommend?
<qman__> d4n1, I recommend not using an FTP server, use SFTP instead if at all possible
<qman__> but, if you absolutely must have FTP, I would prefer VSFTPD
<d4n1> ok
<d4n1> im "trying" to install vsftpd
<d4n1> and what would be a good SFTP? does it still run on port 22?
<qman__> SFTP is built into openssh-server
<d4n1> i have openssh-server
<qman__> if you need jails, it can be configured in the sshd-config
<qman__> if not, it's already all set up
<qman__> just add system users
<d4n1> will it run like an ftp server on port 22?
<qman__> no, it runs an SFTP server, on port 22
<d4n1> ok
<d4n1> hmm..
<qman__> you need a client that can do SFTP, such as sftp, gftp (for linux) winSCP or filezilla (for windows)
<d4n1> ok, sftp, ill install it, thank u
<qman__> 'sftp' is built into the basic package set
<qman__> it's a command line utility
<d4n1> ok, why don't we pm
<twb> PuTTY also has an SFTP client, IIRC.
<twb> d4n1: at the protocol level, SFTP and FTP are completely different.  It's not just FTP-over-SSH.
<d4n1> ok, then if i need an ftp server, id better go for vsftp twb??
<twb> SFTP is better than vsftp, simply because SFTP isn't FTP.
<twb> But if you needed FTP, vsftp is what I'd recommend, because it has a security focus.
<d4n1> ok
<qman__> using FTP is like using telnet
<qman__> it's archaic, insecure, and limited
<qman__> SFTP is better in every way
<d4n1> ok
<twb> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<qman__> nice link
<d4n1> ok, then forget about ftp
<qman__> SFTP operates entirely on one port, with encryption, securely
<d4n1> ok, ill take a look at my sshd_conf file
<qman__> you don't need to do anything special to set up SFTP, it's on by default
<qman__> you only need to make changes if you want certain users to have SFTP-only access, or to use jails
<d4n1> really, then i must have something else wrong
<d4n1> thank u qman__ and twb
<maxagaz> My dhcp server doesn't start at boot, it's checked in sysv-rc-conf (2,3,4,5), there's nothing in /var/log/syslog until I start it manually, what else can I check ?
<bobsomebody> hello
<cef> maxagaz: check the /etc/default/ directory
<twb> maxagaz: which dhcpd implementation?
<bogeyd6> maxagaz, we need to know your dhcpd package, is it bind9?
<maxagaz> twb, isc-dhcpd-V3.0.5 with a patch for ldap
<maxagaz> it works fine on other servers
<bogeyd6> did you manually check the directories for the script and make sure its executable?
<maxagaz> bogeyd6, it works when I run it manually
<bogeyd6> maxagaz, is it in say /etc/rc5.d/
<maxagaz> bogeyd6, I have /etc/rc5.d/S20dhcp-server
<bogeyd6> maxagaz, also you can try to re-run sudo update-rc.d name_of_the_script defaults
<bogeyd6> maxagaz, ls -l /etc/rc5.d/S20dhcp*
<maxagaz> update-rc.d dhcp-server defaults
<maxagaz>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/dhcp-server already exist.
<maxagaz> bogeyd6, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2010-02-22 11:20 /etc/rc5.d/S20dhcp-server -> ../init.d/dhcp-server
<bogeyd6> then it sounds like you got a bonafide bug.
<bogeyd6> !bug | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bogeyd6> maxagaz, also there is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545300
<bogeyd6> pay particular attention to the last sentence of the last post
<cef> err, ubuntu uses runlevel 2 by default, not 5
<bogeyd6> cef, just an example, but running the defaults show its still set, same dif
<twb> It also doesn't distinguish between runlevels 2 through 5 by default
<cef> it says links exist, it doesn't tell you WHICH ones exist
<maxagaz> what I don't undertand is that I have nothing in the logs
<maxagaz> not even a message saying that it tried to run the dhcp-server
<bogeyd6> maxagaz, its probably not even trying to run the script
<cef> update-rc.d will not verify that system startup links are correct, and by default will not change them\
<maxagaz> bogeyd6, exactly
<cef> maxagaz: 'ls -l /etc/init.d/dhcp-server' ?
<bogeyd6> cef, you are wasting time bro.
<bogeyd6> cef, update-rc.d updates the System V style init script links /etc/rcrunlevel.d/NNname whose target is the script /etc/init.d/name
<maxagaz> cef, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2887 2009-11-12 14:53 /etc/init.d/dhcp-server
<cef> maxagaz: you built from source, correct? can you pastebin that file?
<maxagaz> cef, yes, I built it from source
<maxagaz> cef, it used to work until last week
<cef> (as in /etc/init.d/dhcp-server )
<maxagaz> cef, paste which file ?
<maxagaz> /etc/init.d/dhcp-server ?
<cef> yes
<cef> bogeyd6: read the man page for update-rc.d "bro"..  If  any  files  /etc/rcrunlevel.d/[SK]??name already exist then update-rc.d does nothing.  The program was written this way so  that  it  will never  change an existing configuration, which may have been customized by the system administrator.
<maxagaz> cef, http://pastebin.com/Y3yg20ZJ
<cef> maxagaz: when you start it after boot, what command are you running?
<maxagaz> cef, /etc/init.d/dhcp-server start
<cef> maxagaz: as root/via sudo I'm assuming?
<maxagaz> cef, yes
<maxagaz> cef, and it works
<cef> maxagaz: yeah.. ok my guess is that it depends on something that isn't running yet. so pastebin the output of 'ls -1 /etc/rc2.d/' pls
<cef> btw: on Hardy, dhcp3-server starts at S40
<cef> yup.. starting at S20 instead of later.. looks like it needs hal to be started first (well, it makes the most sense)...
<cef> so, try 'mv /etc/rc2.d/S20dhcp-server /etc/rc2.d/S40dhcp-server' and see if that helps
<cef> that'll just change that one script to start later in the default runlevel (2). to do that with update-rc.d, you could use 'update-rc.d dhcp-server multiuser 40', but that wont work if any of the /etc/rc?.d/ links exist
<cef> maxagaz: if it still doesn't work, you could always add an 'echo "starting" > /root/dhcp-test' into that script to see if it's even calling it, getting to certain points, etc.
<Omr> Is there a way to check whats running in my server?
<smoser> good night all
<Omr> night
<zroysch> Omr: yes
<Omr> Can you give me a hint what to google for?
<zroysch> ps aux
<zroysch> top
<Omr> thanks
<Omr> ok is there a way to see what one is writing to the hard drive 24/7?
<cef> top will show you if something is touching the disk a lot
<cef> actually no it won't, cos it doesn't show anything at all relating to disk access. :(
<Omr> yeah ive run most commands i found but no disk info.  Something wont stop using my disk and it keeps shutting down due to overheating
<Omr> i could turn off the safty in bios but then my disk would probably die.  The safty is set at 75 degrees celcius
<cef> the pc shuts down?
<Omr> Yeah bios turns it off
<cef> ok, that's the cpu overheating then, not so much the drive
<Omr> it was the servers first night on last night it was off in the morning and its turned off 2 times tonight
<Omr> No the bios says the drive is to hot
<cef> ahh server bios? ok
<Omr> Its a laptop FMV Biblo the bios moniters the cpu gpu and hdd temp
<Omr> when the laptop is turned back on a screen informs me it shut down due to sensor 3 over temperature
<cef> lsof will tell you everything that is open, but that'll be a big list
<Omr> i ran sudo apt-get remove apache2 but apache2 is still running with 7 processes using 4% cpu and 32 - 40 mb ram?
<Omr> but i doubt apache would use the hdd anyway
<Omr> but thats my top on ps -aux | less
<cef> just  'killall apache2' (or whatever the process name is)
<Omr> thanks
<cef> could simply be all the logging, especially if it's a public webserver and a spider has found it and is indexing the thing.
<Omr> Its not public and isn't exposed to the internet atm
<Omr> but i just realised im an idiot
<Omr> ever since i installed it a program keeps posting notes about reloading config files and errors and other random crap id assume thats probably my culprit
<Omr> i just gotta wait for another message
<maxagaz> cef, it worked! :)
<maxagaz> cef, I mean changing the priority to S40
<maxagaz> cef, why did you think that hal should be mounted first ?
<cef> maxagaz: I have absolutely no idea.. I just looked at the starting priorities on the dhcp3 server here that runs the standard package. could be hal is doing something to the devices that dhcp3 needs, or it could be a completely different service
<cef> maxagaz: the only services that match between the machine I have on hand and yours in /etc/rc2.d that lies between S20 and S40 are hal, bluetooth, pulseaudio and gdm. of those, hal is about the only one that makes any sense.
<cef> ok, off to dinner and home. cyas
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526874 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (universe) "MySQL Server 5.0 update crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526874
<soren> ttx: 23:14 < soren> Am I supposed to close the server-papercut bug task when I fix something or do I leave it open until the meeting so that everyone can join in and rejoice?
<ttx> no, just close it :)
<ttx> soren: ^
<soren> ttx: Will do. Thanks.
<soren> ttx: http://surl.dk/77e/ <--- It's going pretty well this week. All those fix committed once are since around noon Monday, I think.
<ttx> soren: cool
<ttx> soren: do you need FFe for anything ?
<soren> ttx: Not right now.
<soren> ttx: I /may/ need one later, but at the moment, it's all bugfixes.
<Sergiu24>  hi. Where can i find mysql-server 4.0.27.deb i386?  help pls!
<Sergiu24> any1?
<soren> Sergiu24: why do you need that specific one?
<Sergiu24> i have a program that only runs on mysql 4
<soren> Ubuntu has, as far as I know, /never/ shipped MySQL 4.0.
<soren> Dapper (which is 4 years old) shipped 4.1
<soren> Sorry, my mistake. Warty had 4.0.20.
<soren> ..and hoary 4.0.23.
<Sergiu24> good
<Sergiu24> where can i download that :)
<soren> But those are full of security holes and all sorts of other problems.
<Sergiu24> i need the .deb package
<soren> Seriously, that stuff is /ancient/.
<Sergiu24> i know... f8ued up
<soren> You should at least see if you can use 4.1.
<soren> Dapper has 4.1 and is still in support.
<Sergiu24> i spent 40k $ on a damn program
<Sergiu24> and it's made on mysql 4 platform
<soren> How did you come up with "4.0.27.deb"?
<Sergiu24> this version was installed before
<Sergiu24> hardware problems and now i can't find that version for reinstall
<Sergiu24> if i update to mysql 5 there is a problem with the connectors
<Sergiu24> and program crushes
<soren> Try 4.1 from Dapper.
<soren> Sergiu24: Oh, Dapper actually had 4.0 as well. My bad. Apparantly, the naming scheme changed with 4.1, so I missed it when I first looked.
<soren> Sergiu24: So, you can at least run an OS that is supported, with an unsupported MySQL.
<Sergiu24> yea
<Sergiu24> will try thanks
<ivoks> this pacemaker stuff is trully awesome.
<Steel__> hi @ all
<jiboumans> morning folks
<_ruben> ivoks: care to elaborate? looking into pacemaker & co is still down there on my todo list
<ivoks> _ruben: clustered lvm, clustered filesystems - both work
<_ruben> nice
<ivoks> _ruben: drbd management, services have worked before
<_ruben> ivoks: tried drbd mc (i think that's what it called)? or all configuration done "by hand" ?
<ivoks> i have a setup where i have drbd shared storage, on top of which is LVM, and on one of LVs is GFS2
<ivoks> pacemaker makes sure services are started in proper order, including distributed lock management, drbd master/master promotion, clvm and filesystem mounting
<ivoks> after everything is up, apache and vsftpd are started (but before services are started, additional IPs are up on interfaces, so that apache and vsftpd bind to those)
<ivoks> when one node fails, the other one takes over it's ip and service
<_ruben> im still using the classic heartbeat v1 stuff for my HA setups .. replicated storage is something i'll have to look into in the not too distant future
<ivoks> even this works:
<ivoks> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Ping_pong
<ivoks> and since samba in lucid will have support for ctdb, we are looking at the awesome additions for server in ubuntu
<ivoks> only thing left is to convince everybody that MIRs should be accepted :D
<ivoks> good news is that pacemaker is building as we speak, meaning rest of the MIRs could be filled in couple of hours
<lenios> does anybody know a way to check /boot partition integrity once the system (on an encrypted FS) is started?
<incorrect> I was thinking about installing asterisk, when i google for ubuntu asterisk i just see people compiling from source, is there any reason not to use the package?
<ivoks> afaik, there's an intention to make asterisk shine in lucid
<ivoks> i'm don't know what's the status with it
<persia> There's been good progress based on the VOIP team uploads, but based on the UDS discussion, I'm not convinced karmic was that shiny
<Daviey> persia: shiny?
<rc55> Could someone list the best root directories to backup for a full system backup? I'm doing /home at the moment, but assuming I'll need /var and /opt, any others?
<persia> Daviey: All rough edges buffed until there everything is even enough to provide significant reflection.
<persia> s/there everything/everything there/
<lenios> rc55, you might need /etc if you changed anything there
<andol> rc55: You probably want to backup /etc as well. It will take basically no storage space in comparraions, and there's always some fancy configuration in there you might want to peak at aftewards.
<Daviey> persia: heh. the individual packages are actually pretty shiny - a couple of issues include it being an RC release that upstream were a little unable about (they wanted a stable), the inteion being to track the release through the cycle - but for no obvious reason there was a largely delay in them releasing stable than ever before by the seems of it.  Also it's a different version from debian making the support slightly harder.
<Daviey> persia: Also, Lucid is a "fun" release - as none of upstreams releases will be supported for the length of lucid.
<Daviey> (by upstream)
<rc55> lenios / andol: Thank you both, that's very useful. :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526918 in samba (main) "File sharing not working in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526918
<Daviey> persia: We did make really good progress in lucid, with quite a few changes.  One thing that made karmic difficult is -server seed not installing the headers, so dkms does when installed.  However, lack of slippy depends means dkms usually installs the wrong headers for server.  Which means many people may have installation problems, but that is really something that was near impossible for us to resolve.
<Pupeno> How do I set the domain (for resolv.conf) in /etc/network/interfaces?
<persia> Daviey: Do we have headers installed in lucid to make this work?
 * Daviey checks the seed
<ghostlines> hi all
<ghostlines> how do i get convirt to load my kvm virtual machines?
<ghostlines> it's not loading my xml config files
<ghostlines> any help is appreciated
<soren> What are these xml files?
<incorrect> ghostlines, did you define them?
<ghostlines> the config files that kvm uses for the virtual machines
<soren> kvm does not use config files for virtual machines. libvirt does.
<soren> and convirt does not - unless something changed recently - use libvirt.
<incorrect> ghostlines, in virsh define /etc/libvirt/qemu/something.xml ?
<ghostlines> ohh my mistake
<ghostlines> i have vm's running already and i use virt-manager to run them
<ghostlines> *to manage them
<ghostlines> but i wonder if convirt can be used to manage them also
<ghostlines> and if so how would i go about adding existing vm's to convirt to be able to manage them
<ghostlines> i saw an option to load config files so i chose the libvirt config files but to no avail
<Daviey> persia: hmm, it seems to be in server-ship ok.. But if someone wants to install it on desktop (perhaps for testing), it will still crapout.  It's really a problem with dkms installing the first dependency linux-header rather than the headers of the current linux kernel.
<persia> Daviey: Ah, this likely affects users of -preempt as well.  Maybe dkms could be extended to check if the available headers match the *running* kernel, and if not, attempt to install the right headers package?
<Daviey> persia: is it debian policy compliant to apt-get a package in postinst?
<soren> Daviey: no
 * Daviey wouldn't have thought so.
<soren> Daviey: Why would you want to?
<persia> soren: Because dkms fails if there exists more than one flavour of the kernel per architecture right now.
 * soren facepalms
<persia> so, e.g., amd64, which has three flavours, just plain doesn't work for anything that needs modules except if the default kernel flavour (which is the boring one) is installed.
<persia> powerpc has issues on PS3s
<persia> armel is just broken for dkms
<persia> Other architectures should be fine.
<Daviey> this has been a long term issue, that has been avoided by luck IMO.  I heard the best solution was to wait for "slippy depends", so it's satisified at package install time, except i've not heard anything new on this.
<acalvo> anyone using squid with windows machines and got running windows update thru it?
<Daviey> acalvo: I assume it's not working for you?
<persia> "slippy depends" isn't likely to happen any time soon: it requires additional semantics in a host of packages.
<acalvo> Daviey: yes, it's not working here
<Daviey> persia: I'm not sure i can think of a clean solution, other than suggesting to dkms a cleaner error message, with a suggestion of how to fix it.
<Daviey> which is still rubbish.
<persia> Daviey: Or make dkms depend on all headers (which installs extra stuff but avoids the pain)
<Daviey> i suspect that would upset some people
<Daviey> ISTR an upset about -headers being on a server anyway.
<seet> I just bootet the eu-west-1 ami and the server logs looks fine. Everything is startet and my default security group allows all connections, but i get "Connection timed out
<seet> "
<seet> when trying to ssh to the instance
<seet> is the ssh on another port that default?
<seet> than
<seet> ami-2fc2e95b
<seet> Never mind. The security groups seems to be isolated to regions as well
<soren> Woo!
 * soren just fixed bug 518742
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 518742 in vmbuilder "karmic vmbuilder with separate boot partition doesn't boot" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518742
<soren> That one's been annoying me for bloody ages.
<soren> \sh: ^^
<Roxyhart0> hi there, i need to add one aleas for my server which is the same dns server, how i can do that, i try with files.rx.com CNAME ns but doesn't work
<Roxyhart0> where i should add the files with the new "configuration"?
<Roxyhart0> somebody know use bind?
<Ymer[Draggo]> Hello every, if I could pick ur brains about apparmor that'd be awesome. What we would like to do is allow all HTML on a webserver  and block all other (PHP, javascript etc), though since me and my friend are totally green when it comes to apparmor, we could really use some advice on how to do this. Thanks alot in advance.
<franjpr> can i upgrade ubuntu server 9.04 to 9.10 with the alternate cd
<bogeyd6> cef, how did maxagaz with the update-rc.d problem work out?
<maxagaz> bogeyd6, I change S20 into S40
<maxagaz> changed
<bogeyd6> nice :)
<maxagaz> bogeyd6, but I don't really understand what was happening
<bogeyd6> you had two s20's?
<maxagaz> bogeyd6, what do you mean ?
<bogeyd6> i dont even know why chaning it to s40 would fix it
<Silent> Can anyone maybe point me to a guide on how to setup my squid proxy reports so that it mails the reports to me
<bogeyd6> Silent, you are looking for SARG?
<bogeyd6> Silent, http://www.squid-cache.org/Scripts/
<Silent> Ye tho i cant get my sarg setup so that it mails the generated reports
<Silent> ah thnx a million
<Roxyhart0> hi  sombody know how and where i need to add a entry myhost.rx.com which is the same ip from the dns?
<\sh> soren: wooot
<\sh> soren: you're rockstar :)
<soren> \sh: :)
 * soren goes to lunch
<mrbrdo> any advice on how I could limit global upload speed at my ubuntu server (basically a NAT for my home LAN)?
<mrbrdo> because when i max out my upload my download suffers (DSL line)
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i am currently planning some lamp projects which will be deployed on lucid and i noticed that there doesn't seem to be a decision on including php5.3 in lucid
<skwashd> have a missed something where a decision has been made on this?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527044 in munin (main) "munin-node in lucid didn't depend on libnet-snmp-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527044
<zul> skwashd: im hoping to get a FFE post alpha-3
<skwashd> zul: excellent!
<zul> skwashd: but if you want to play with it https://edge.launchpad.net/~zulcss/+archive/php5.3-lucid
<alkisg> Is there any command line tool similar to gdebi, that does dependency resolution while installing some .deb files from a local dir?
<soren> alkisg: yes. gdebi.
<skwashd> zul: no ... just wanting to plan for building our own debs or not for a couple of years :)
<skwashd> thanks for the info
<alkisg> soren: well... command line == one that doesn't depend on gtk or X installed :-/
<alkisg> I.e. one that could be used in a minimal environment...
<soren> alkisg: Yes. gdebi.
<soren> alkisg: The package is gdebi-core.
<soren> alkisg: The binary is gdebi.
<alkisg> soren: thanks, let me look into it...
<skwashd> alkisg: $ gdebi
<skwashd> Usage: gdebi [options] filename
<skwashd> For a graphical version run gdebi-gtk
<skwashd> [...]
<alkisg> I was looking at the gdebi package dependencies :) Thanks a lot, guys!
<mrbrdo> is there any good QoS guides for a home ubuntu router?
<skwashd> zul: thanks again ... cya
<ttx> smoser: ping
<Pupeno> Any ideas what is putting this on motd:
<Pupeno> 0 packages can be updated.
<Pupeno> 0 updates are security updates.
<Pupeno> ?
<zul> ttx: when you get a chance today can you have a look at the "New" eucalyptus bugs on http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server-team/dailynewbugs.ubuntu-server.2010-02-23.html please?
<ttx> Pupeno: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available ?
<ttx> zul: ok
<ttx> zul: I've to do my triageday sometime today anyway
<zul> ttx: people still do that? ;)
<Pupeno> ttx: thanks.
<ttx> zul: they should.
<ttx> zul: some people might get angry if they don't.
<zul> ttx: heh
<Pupeno> is there an ubuntu-server package like there's an ubuntu-desktop one?
<pmatulis> Pupeno: no, just install with the Server ISO
<Pupeno> pmatulis: I like maintaining my dependencies clean ;)
<kirkland> ttx: morning
<ttx> kirkland: morning
<ttx> kirkland: I think things are mostly in order now, I lowered the level to defcon3
<pmatulis> Pupeno: what do you mean?  just install from the image
 * kirkland hugs ttx 
<kirkland> ttx: smoser's fix worked, you committed and uploaded i see
<ttx> kirkland: yes.
<kirkland> ttx: talk about a deep, buried issue
<kirkland> ttx: it took some mad debugging to get to the bottom of this
<ttx> pushed to ISO and a3 candidate
<Pupeno> pmatulis: I keep a very short list of packaged marked as non-auto-installed, and the rest as auto. On a desktop, ubuntu-desktop covers me for the basic packages.
<ttx> validated on amd64 a few minutes ago
<kirkland> ttx: i'm syncing now
<kirkland> ttx: i'll start my local tests during the IRC meeting; do the remote ones in the lab thereafter
<ttx> kirkland: so it's still buggy (scary boot messages booting a ramdiskless image with a wrong "default ramdisk")
<ttx> kirkland: but it works well enough for a3
<kirkland> ttx: right
<ttx> I targeted the "default ramdisk" bug to beta1
<ttx> we'll have to discuss it with euca guys, I fail to see any point in that "feature"
<smoser> ttx, thanks for testing and integrating.
<ttx> smoser: feel free to push a3 cloud image candidates to the tracker
<ttx> the ones without ramdisk, please
<smoser> I just built 20100224.2 this morning.
<smoser> so i think we'll go with that.
<smoser> i will re-install the uec data cetner cloud here soon.
<pmatulis> Pupeno: i still don't know what your question/issue is.
<Pupeno> pmatulis: nevermind.
<ttx> smoser: 20100224.2 is with ramdisk or without ramdisk ?
<smoser>  20100224 without .  20100224.1 with,  20100224.2 without.
<ttx> smoser: ok, push 20100224.2 then. The sooner the better
<smoser> other than not being in the tracker (which i think i have to request someone from -release to do) its all set
<ivoks> zul: go canada! :D
<zul> screw the ruskies
<ivoks> zul: at least you have healthcare :D
<ivoks> hahahahahaha
<zul> soren: you missed the reference
<soren> I didn't :)
<zul> soren: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y
<soren> zul: Seen it.
<zul> k
<zul> just making sure
<EvanCC> hey there..I am trying to install ubuntu-server 9.10 in a virtual machine and I keep getting  "No Common Cdrom found"...it also doesnt seem to detect anything on boot. (at least no sda etc shown in dmesg) thoughts?
<SirStan> Cacti just installed 8.7b . is there a way to get 8.7e on 8.04lts
<zul> SirStan: file a bug and ask for a backport
<ivoks> EvanCC: that's problem with your virtual machine
<EvanCC> ivoks hmm okay I have it set to just use the normal cdrom
<EvanCC> ill play around with it
<EvanCC> centos has no problems btw...
<ivoks> oh, so system boots?
<ivoks> EvanCC: it boots from CD or it doesn't?
<EvanCC> ivoks boots
<EvanCC> fine
<ivoks> oh
<EvanCC> then goes into the install menu
<EvanCC> asks for keyboard etc
<ivoks> i was under impression that virt bios can't find cd
<EvanCC> nope finds it fine
<EvanCC> works fine until the installer tries to load the cdrom
<ivoks> oh, ok
<ivoks> and lspci shows what ide/sata chip?
<EvanCC> ivoks: one second let me check
<SirStan> Are the us ubuntu package mirrors down?
<EvanCC> hmm it shows nothing thats a nice bug
<SirStan> I cant seem to connect ot any of the 'us.archive.ubuntu.org' servers.
<ivoks> SirStan: us mirror is alias to archive.ubuntu.com, iirc
<ivoks> SirStan: and that one is slow atm
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527116 in samba (main) "package libpam-smbpass 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvi? el c?digo de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527116
<maxagaz> Is it possible to reattach a terminal session ?
<maxagaz> for example, I have a sessions on pts/0 with user foo
<maxagaz> how can I reopen it from another terminal ?
<jiboumans> maxagaz: you'll want to use 'screen' for that
<jiboumans> that let's you detach/re-attach terminal sessions easily
<maxagaz> jiboumans, even for a session not opened using screen ?
<jiboumans> maxagaz: i don't think you can reattach to one of those =/
<maxagaz> ok
<maxagaz> thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527143 in openbsd-inetd (main) "/etc/default/openbsd-inetd missing from package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527143
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, wehat do you think on what i posted on facebook?
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: if i'll have time, i'll do it
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, no, let me... i wanna try this.. i'll do it this weekend
<ivoks> ok
<RoAkSoAx> aafter my exams
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: i'm finishing last two mirs
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: you might want to write one for keepalived
<ivoks> if you haven't already
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, keepalived is in main
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: you've solved the issue you had?
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: oh, that's great :D
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, an yeah i fixed it... it was a dumb issue with default routes
<ivoks> ok
<kiko> quick question: is it possible to resize a parition to reduce free space in an LVM entry and give more to a raw partition? I think the answer's no but..
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526663 in samba (main) "apport hook fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526663
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526666 in samba (main) "apport hook should present choices for list of clients failing to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526666
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, aight. im going back to studying then :) l8r
<ivoks> bye
<mario_> Hello!
<mario_> can you set up folder based quota? (not based on uid or gid)
<Jeeves_> mario_: Yes
<Jeeves_> xfs can do that
<Jeeves_> it's called project quote
<Jeeves_> quota
<mario_> cool!
<ttx> mathiaz: are you running your ISOtest magic on the A3 candidate ?
<smoser> kirkland, so how is going?
<mathiaz> ttx: yes
<ttx> mathiaz: let us know again what's not covered by those tests
<mathiaz> ttx: test Install (JeOS on ESX)
<smoser> ttx, i'm testing ec2 images.. going good so far. slower than normal due to 'apt-get update' hitting security.ubuntu even though they have nothing to get.
<ttx> smoser: I will be running the UEC image test in a few
<mathiaz> ttx: test Install (default + crypted LVM)
<smoser> i'm pulling isos as best as i can and will reinstall to my local cloud.
<mathiaz> ttx: and all the UEC related tests
<ttx> I cover the UEC tests
<kirkland> smoser: howdy
<ttx> Will cover the crypted LVM tomorrow morning if nobody else do them
<kirkland> ttx: hmm, doesn't appear node autoregistration worked in my first local installation here
<ttx> kirkland: did on mine
<smoser> kirkland, just wondering if you were testing UEC. i'm anxious to see if all this shook out correctly.
<ttx> kirkland: ISo testing ? PXEboot ?
<kirkland> ttx: pxe, from archive
<kirkland> smoser: mathiaz has the test rig right now
<kirkland> smoser: ttx: b/c mathiaz has the lab rig, i'm testing locally
<kirkland> ttx: i'm burning to USB now
<kirkland> ttx: i'll test from USB
<ttx> kirkland: i suspect it failed to get the preseed from CC
<ttx> kirkland: if you start the NC install a little too early, and you preseed everything else
<hggdh> soren: do you have any writeups on the automated tests?
<ttx> kirkland: then the authorized_keys will be the only thing missing in the end
<smoser> kirkland, you have 20100224.2 ?
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, how "broken" is heartbeat right now?
<ttx> kirkland: I had to wait like 1min+ after the CLC+CC booted to have the preseed available
<ttx> kirkland: it gets more obvious using the ISo, since if it fails downloading the preseed you'll get all the questions
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: it belongs to universe
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: it will die
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: let it die peacfully
<smoser> when did 20100224.2 pop up? i rsynced cdimages like 2 hours ago , but only have 20100224.1.
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: it doesn't have to pull us with it :)
<kirkland> ttx: okay, maybe so
<kirkland> ttx: i'll be testing from usb shortly
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, haha i will let it die, i just would love to see it in good shape for all of those who want it as an update path
<RoAkSoAx> and that's the same reason why Linbit took is maintainance
<kirkland> smoser: ce1c4ebc1997ef9a49f7564f263b3c75  lucid-server-amd64.iso
<ttx> 20100224.1
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: oh, it's usable
<kirkland> smoser: i don't see a .2
<ivoks> RoAkSoAx: it's jut not main material
<kirkland> smoser: ttx: is there a .2 coming?
<ttx> there is no .2
<smoser> shoot
<ttx> kirkland: no
<smoser> never mind
<smoser> gah
<smoser> i read http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntuserver/all wrong, and saw the UEC's .2
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks, certainly not
<ttx> kirkland: please cover the UEC cloud image test on amd64
<ttx> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3673
<ttx> I'm on the i386 one
<kirkland> ttx: will do
<ttx> my rig is i386 right now :/
<kirkland> ttx: gross
<ttx> someone has to be gross :)
<kirkland> :-*
<ttx> zul: can you help smoser with some of the EC2 image validation tests ?
<smoser> ttx, its fine. i'm not in need of help.
<ttx> smoser: ok
<zul> ttx: sure right after lunch
<ttx> zul: or pick your own tests :)
<smoser> its all automated now... at least the -multi test is. i'm going to try to test some of the cloud-config and boothooks stuff, but that will take putting some stuff together to do so.
<ttx> smoser: is uec-images rsyncable ?
 * ttx loses time downloading the cloud image tarball
<smoser> ttx, yes.
<smoser> but almost useless to try to get anything from data center
<ttx> smoser: hah, good to know
<smoser> i have a mirror script
<smoser> ttx, you might actually get better time from here, if you'd like to try
<ttx> i'm 72% complete
<smoser> and getting 50kbps ?
<ttx> a little more. 135.
<ttx> smoser: thanks for uec-publish-tarball btw
<ttx> smoser: works alright here :)
<smoser> bug free now... well, almost.
<smoser> i'll happily remove the symlink work around soon after alpha3
<smoser> as right now you have to have write permission to the directory where the image is stored.
<ttx> funny to see how euca is reusing that eri reference. running euca-describe-instances and see the duplicate eri is... eye-opening :)
<ttx> smoser: hmm, looks like your candidate has ramdisk in the tarball
<ttx> <ttx> smoser: 20100224.2 is with ramdisk or without ramdisk ?
<ttx> <smoser>  20100224 without .  20100224.1 with,  20100224.2 without
<smoser> ttx, you're right it does.
<smoser> shoot.
<ttx> smoser: shoot you ?
<smoser> :-(
<ttx> smoser: i'd prefer you to respin them / republish them :)
<smoser> yeah. other option is to comapre manifests to the 20100224
<smoser> which *is* without
<ttx> smoser: I'm ok with that
<smoser> < euca2ools 1.2-0ubuntu3
<smoser> ---
<smoser> > euca2ools 1.2-0ubuntu4
 * ttx checks the diff
<smoser> :-(
<ttx> ah
<smoser> spin takes forever
<smoser> with data center completely shot
<ttx> smoser: forever like... ?
<ttx> smoser: it's the only change ?
<smoser> < x11-common 1:7.5+1ubuntu7
<smoser> ---
<smoser> > x11-common 1:7.5+1ubuntu8
<smoser> is the other
<ttx> smoser: i don't mind shipping with euca2ools 1.2-0ubuntu3
<ttx> smoser: you don't really need that fix, or do you ?
<smoser> forever, like 2 hours and 55 minutes ago i started a karmic server build.
<smoser> and its still doing the i386 portion (amd64 not yet started)
<ttx> "order kernel/ramdisk output correctly in euca-describe-images"
<smoser> yeah. its not absolutely needed.
<ttx> smoser: ok, then make 20100224 the candidate ?
<ttx> we'll respin if absolutely needed
<smoser> yeah, i guess. it sucks. that is normally 90 minute operation.
<ttx> smoser: do we know why it's so slow ?
<smoser> open office.org security update
<ttx> smoser: did you mirror that build ?
<ttx> smoser: let me check if you can beat the DC...
<smoser> i do have that build.
<ttx> smoser: you'll have to make the ec2 images match the uec images, so restart your EC2 tests
<ttx> kirkland: same for you, wait for the new UEC image/amd64 candidate
<alkisg> Urm, could someone verify that the following gdebi syntax is correct, mainly concerning the "--option" part?
<alkisg> sudo gdebi --non-interactive --root /opt/ltsp/i386/ --option '=--no-install-recommends' --option '=--y' google-chrome-beta_current_i386.deb
<kirkland> ttx: eta?
<alkisg> Those "=" at every option look wrong, but it's the only way that gdebi accepts them :-/
<smoser> ttx, the one other option is just recreating the tarballs
<smoser> and checksums and such
<smoser> but thats kind of yucky as it means me touching stuff
<ttx> smoser: that's ugly
<smoser> so i'd rather go with the 20100224
<smoser> yeah
<ttx> smoser: I prefer 20100224
<ttx> (well, I'd prefer 20100224.3)
<ttx> but if 20100224 works, i'll take it.
<ttx> kirkland: you should be able to download the 20100224 right now
<kirkland> ttx: okay, my nodes are installing
<ttx> kirkland: it just won't show on the tracker until ara updates it
<kirkland> ttx: it did detect the CC, FWIW
<ttx> ah :)
<kirkland> ttx: i must not have waited long enough
<zul> ttx: yay it works
<ttx> zul: what works ?
<zul> ttx: ec2 images im starting to test them now
<ttx> zul: they are being rereshed by smoser
<smoser> zul, dont worry about testing. i'll get them tested. script does it all.
 * zul shakes his fist at smoser
<zul> good ill never have to use ec2 again then ;)
 * ttx longpauses, will run uecimage/20100224/i386 test in a few
<ttx> zul: cover the upgrade test ?
<zul> ttx: sure lemme go fetch the cds
<kirkland> ttx: nc autoreg worked
<ttx> ack
 * ttx runs uecimage/20100224/i386
<kirkland> ttx: can i/you update http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/UECCloudImages with the current correct image?
<ttx> kirkland: The candidate to test is indicated on the ISO tracker, I wouldn't change it every time the tracker changes
<ttx> hm, tracker not updated yet
<ttx> kirkland: we should be testing http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/lucid/20100224/
<kirkland> ttx: ack
<smoser> ara said she'd do that after meeting
<kirkland> ttx: downloading now
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> mirs filled
<kirkland> 11% [========>                                                                         ] 24,530,264   665K/s  eta 4m 18s
<ivoks> waiting for the verdicts :D
<ttx> uecimage/20100224/i386 passed, confirmed bug 525989
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525989 in eucalyptus "Eucalyptus runs images without ramdisk with a default ramdisk" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525989
<ttx> will update tracker as soon as the canidate is refreshed there
 * ttx disappears until then
<maxagaz> is there a command line to export firefox history in a json file ?
<kirkland> ttx: smoser: the instructions at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/UECCloudImages still talk about ramdisk ... is that what we want there?
<smoser> kirkland, no. those should be updated.
<smoser> and updated to suggest uec-publish-tarball
<kirkland> smoser: let's get ttx to ack those changes, and i'll update
<kirkland> smoser: ttx: \o/  instance running, ssh'd in
 * kirkland grabs lunch, will be back to test other topo's
<smoser> ywoowhoo
<mathiaz> smoser: UEC install up and running on the DC test rig
<smoser> thanks.
<mathiaz> kirkland: ISO installation in the DC test rig is working correctly
<mathiaz> smoser: so you can log on cempedak and play with UEC
<smoser> mathiaz, thanks.
<mathiaz> smoser: there is only one NC for now
<mathiaz> smoser: the others are being installed as we speak
<jiboumans> mathiaz++
<smoser> i'm not in terrible need now that kirkland is up and going and early results are that things are working as planned.
<zul> ttx: samba 3.4.6 got released today there is a couple of fixes that i think we should have that Im going to cherrypick
<mathiaz> zul: why not push 3.4.6?
<mathiaz> zul: it seems that it's a bug-fix only release
<zul> mathiaz: thats an option but im already in the process of doing a FFE for one thing already ;)
<mathiaz> zul: right - I still think it's worth pulling all of 3.4.6 in lucid
<zul> mathiaz: as do i
<mathiaz> zul: I don't see why we should only cherrypick (ie backport patches)
<zul> mathiaz: i agree but just in case im going to cherry pick the patches though
<awesomeguy> please excuse me if this off topic but could u please tell me is there any way to protect files like jpg etc from copying from a website even from printscreen
<jiboumans> awesomeguy: yeah, quite off topic and i'm not aware of any such thing being possible
<jiboumans> awesomeguy: although google will proably be a better resource than this channel tbh
<awesomeguy> thanks
<netritious> I'm booting the latest hardy amd64 iso from a usb cd-rom and receive a message 'Detect and mount CD-ROM' after keyboard detection..same thing happened using unetbootin+1GB thumbdrive..am I missing something?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527248 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.37-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess neues pre-removal-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527248
<netritious> ^^the exact error is 'No common CD-ROM drive was detected'
<uvirtbot> netritious: Error: "^the" is not a valid command.
<netritious> thx for clearing that up for me uvirtbot lol
<ttx> kirkland: test tracker updated, please update test results for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3685
<ttx> kirkland: ack on migrating http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/UECCloudImages and http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig with uec-publish-tarball (that's how I tested)
 * ttx will bbl
<gabriel_> i think this is a virtualization problem, but I'll ask here in case it is a problem with Ubuntu server: anyone know why my kvm-based ubuntu 9.04 server vm refuses to get past "Starting up..." on first boot after a successful install?
<hggdh> soren: still there?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527286 in php5 (main) "FFE for PHP 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527286
<sherr> gabriel_: no idea - but perhaps remove the kernel options "quiet" and "splash" from the grub kernel line you boot (i.e. stop and edit (e) at grub)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527304 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE6-2ubuntu2.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527304
<bogeyd6> gosh i cannot even get a cloud working from the base install and following the guide
<bogeyd6> Why would the 9.10 install cd installing the UEC not create a bridge?
<bogeyd6> How can I test communications between the Cloud Controller and the Node
<bogeyd6> I do sudo euca_conf --no-rsync --discover-nodes and nothing spits out
<gabriel_> sherr: tried that, but i still didn't get any output after "Starting up ..."
<gabriel_> strange, i know
<ivoks> oh...
<ivoks> #!include /etc/dovecot/conf.d/*.conf
<ivoks> that makes life a lot easier
<ivoks> hm... ddeliver doesn't support them currently.
<bogeyd6> sudo -u eucalyptus ssh-copy-id -i ~eucalyptus/.ssh/id_rsa.pub eucalyptus@10.249.88.126     << shouldnt this ask for a password
<bogeyd6> imma reinstall the node
<reisi> does anyone have vendor (hp/dell/ibm) recommendations for running ubuntu-server? it'd seem that especially hp (which is the only one I've got experience on) supports rhel and debian 3.0
<Jeeves_> reisi: Almost everything works
<Jeeves_> hp is the vendor which whines a lot about support
<Jeeves_> 'i will not support that server, it is not mounted in a HP-rack'
<Jeeves_> hp--
<reisi> heh
<bogeyd6> HP and IBM
<bogeyd6> Dell support and hardware is more consumer grade
<bogeyd6> dont get me wrong its good, but you cant match it up to an IBM or HP
<reisi> and fujitsu would seem to be so hung up on microsoft that they couldn't care less about linux admins
<reisi> bogeyd6: i've always had that kind of feeling about dell; but never used one actually
<Jeeves_> reisi: We've just switched to Fujitsu
<reisi> Jeeves_: oh, and you have deployed ubuntu-servers on them?
<Jeeves_> reisi: Yes, without much problems
<Jeeves_> Hardy had an issue with the raid card
<Jeeves_> but everything else worked just fine
<Jeeves_> (I don't like raidcards anyways, mdadm++)
<reisi> Jeeves_: same here.. but for example with the hp ml350g5 with entry level e200i raid controller, i couldn't figure out how to get it expose the disks and not just logical volumes
<Jeeves_> reisi: it seems that they can't
<Jeeves_> I've bugged my fujitsu sales rep about it
<reisi> Jeeves_: that's the conclusion i made; and that's most of the reason why i'm here wondering if anyone else had better products :)
<Jeeves_> I've never had issues with Sun
<Jeeves_> Except for their buggy nvidia NICs, and the terrible sales-team
<reisi> heh
<Jeeves_> But i'm not sure if the latter is better anywhere else :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527331 in postfix (main) "UPDATE ERROR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527331
<reisi> hmm interesting
<bogeyd6> if i had to build a company from scratch i would either buy IBM or HP with my reqs at the cheapest price
<jpds> bogeyd6: HP.
<ivoks> i'd go with supermicro
<ivoks> with 3ware raid controlers
<bogeyd6> fo shizzle ivoks
<ivoks> no wonder people don't like raid controlers if they use that cciss-help-me-god things :D
<bogeyd6> I would never use fakeraid controller
<StrangeCharm> how can i install 9.10 (alt installer) from a usb disk? i want to use full-disk encryption - which doesn't seem supported by the livecd/installer. whenever i use unetbootin to put the alt installer on a usb drive, the image boots, but it can't find the 'cd' containing the rest of the installation materials. do i need to manually mount something, prepare the disk differently, or what?
<bogeyd6> StrangeCharm, unetbooin
<ivoks> 3ware is not fakeraid
<reisi> ivoks: you're saying cciss ctrls are bad?
<bogeyd6> StrangeCharm, unetbootin
<ivoks> reisi: no; i'm just teasing
<StrangeCharm> bogeyd6, yes?
<ivoks> reisi: but i wouldn't say they are better than 3ware
<reisi> ivoks: so what would you do prefer?
<bogeyd6> StrangeCharm, did you put the extracted iso on the usb drive?
<ivoks> reisi: i have around 50 3wares deployed in production
<ivoks> maybe 5-10 cciss
<ivoks> and couple of percs
<StrangeCharm> bogeyd6, isn't unetbootin doing that?
<reisi> ivoks: so i guess you also like all the tools available for 3ware controllers?
<ivoks> reisi: yeah, tw_cli is second best thing after ssh
<reisi> ivoks: mind you, in 8.04 you cannot even query SMART with smartctl from an SATA drive, well except for the fact that it has been turned on
<ivoks> reisi: ?
<ivoks> reisi: that's not true
<reisi> ivoks: with cciss e200i controller
<ivoks> reisi: oh, yeah...
<bogeyd6> StrangeCharm, i dont think unetbootin puts the packages on the usb drive
<reisi> ivoks: somehow i'm not buying the disks not having proper firmware to support smart queries, so it must be either the (old) cciss module or the fact that hp thinks that it's an enterprise feature
<StrangeCharm> bogeyd6, it just copies the image &c? the status messages seemed to suggest that it was copying the rest of the packages over
<ivoks> reisi: it's the controler issue
<ivoks> reisi: but it should work with cciss
<bogeyd6> StrangeCharm, definitely does not
<ivoks> let me check
<bogeyd6> StrangeCharm, you need to extract the iso to its own folder on the USB drive if you wanna go that route
<reisi> ivoks: by controller issue you mean that it's most likely by the cheap controller limiting the queries?
<bogeyd6> plus unetbootin is strictly for livecds
<reisi> ivoks: it works yes, but smartctl does not get any replies other than smart is enabled from each hdd
<StrangeCharm> bogeyd6, not for installers at all?
<ivoks> reisi: smartctl -d cciss,0 -a /dev/cciss/c0d0
<ivoks> reisi: >> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> hp sucks.
<reisi> ivoks: thats interesting :)
<reisi> have to give hp props for the cciss team email being the only email address from @hp.com ever giving me any sensible answers for technical questions
<StrangeCharm> is there something that i can run from within an ubuntu live environment that will give me the alternative installer's options?
<bogeyd6> Can someone give me a command to run to check communication between the UEC Controller and the Node?
<soren> hggdh: Here again.
<ivoks> 'night
<soren> lool: Apologies for the bumpy VMBuilder ride. I'll be uploading 0.12.1 shortly which should fix a /lot/ of things. Both regressions from 0.11, but also long standing bugs.
<lool> soren: Did you see something which could explain losing my locales on my system?
<soren> lool: "losing my locales"?
<lool> soren: I suddenly only had /usr/lib/locale/en_US.utf8 and nothing else, but I had no related package update since my last reboot a couple of days ago
<soren> lool: On the host?
<lool> After locale-gen, things were fine again
<lool> soren: Yes!
<soren> Yikes.
<lool> soren: And it's precisely the locale I pass to vmbuilder
<soren> Uh... No idea.
<lool> It scares me a lot, but I couldn't reproduce it
 * soren ponders
 * soren checks a few things
<soren> Oh, wow.
<soren> I know why.
<soren> I had no idea that would happen.
<soren> I'm /amazed/ noone has seen this before. This code is /old/.
<soren> lool: I call "locale-gen $LANG" to check if the given lang is valid.
<soren> During preflight, so way before there's even a basic chroot.
<lool> wow
<soren> ...so I have to run it on the guest.
<lool> soren: But I just ran it again, and didn't lost my locales
<soren> Ah.
<soren> That I cannot explain.
<lool> Perhaps when running as root
<soren> Well, another mechanism for validating locales would be great.
<lool> soren: Well that's a plausible explanation that you have
<soren> I just tried your command line from bug 527253, and it works with current trunk.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527253 in vm-builder "VMBuilder.exception.VMBuilderException: Unknown config key: domain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527253
<lool> soren: You can actually create a vm with it?
<lool> It still fails for me
<lool> perhaps you have a ~/.vmbuilder or something setting domain?
<lool> I can't pass --domain
 * soren tries that.
<soren> lool: No errors so far.. Exactly which branch are you using?
<lool> soren: I'm using the lucid package right now
<soren> 22:43:45 < soren> I just tried your command line from bug 527253, and it works with current trunk.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527253 in vm-builder "VMBuilder.exception.VMBuilderException: Unknown config key: domain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527253
<soren> "with current trunk"
<lool> Oh ok
<soren> lool: The lucid package is busted up.
<lool> I thought you meant you could never reproduce, but you meant it's fixed
<soren> Hence: 22:34:19 < soren> lool: Apologies for the bumpy VMBuilder ride. I'll be uploading 0.12.1 shortly which should fix a /lot/ of things. Both regressions from  0.11, but also long standing bugs.
<lool> Ok
<soren> :)
<soren> Yes, --domain works for me now.
<soren> I just have one more thing to merge, and I'll upload 0.12.1.
<hggdh> soren -- on the automated test bzr, I should only worry with the ./client piece of it, or have you changed other places?
<Tomm89> Hey.. I have a web server which is now all setup hosting some websites but.. I want to add mailboxs to each website on the server.. but i cant find any info on this anyone have any ideas?
<Tomm89> I only have shell access... so im learning along the way :)
<soren> hggdh: Only client/tests/kvm
<lool> soren: I think you had the right explanation
<lool> at least part there of
<lool> 2010-02-24 22:55:31,469 DEBUG   : ['locale-gen', 'en_US.UTF-8']
<lool> 2010-02-24 22:55:31,527 DEBUG   : Generating locales...
<lool> 2010-02-24 22:55:32,955 DEBUG   :   en_US.UTF-8... done
<lool> If I delete the locale on the host, it's created during the run -- but the other locale still stay
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527355 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "Uninstall MySQL 5.1 impossible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527355
<lool> soren: very suspicious: /var/lib/belocs was created tonight
<lool> soren: I think what happened is a) I hadn't /var/lib/belocs, b) I ran vm-builder with a locale which wasn't on my system c) locale-gen detected that STATEDIR was missing and turned on purge mode
<lool> Now I can't reproduce becasue I have /var/lib/belocs
<Tomm89> anyone help me ?
<hggdh> soren: thank you
<lool> soren: Yup, reproduced now
<lool> filing a bug
<pteague> any reason why `pidof apache2` would say "bash: /sbin/pidof: No such file or directory"?  i was trying to figure out why i couldn't run /etc/init.d/apache restart (or reload) & that's the point at which it's failing
<lool> pteague: pidof is supposed to be in /bin, not /sbin, but it's a symlink to killall
<lool> pteague: So if you don't have /usr mounted, it would give such a message
<pteague> hmm... doing `ls -l /bin/pidof /sbin/pidof` shows that they're both pointing to /sbin/killall5
<lool> Uh right, sorry I misread
<lool> pteague: But youd /sbin/pidof comes from where?
<lool> *your
<soren> pteague: Does /sbin/killall5 exist? What does "file  /sbin/killall5" say?
<pteague> here's where the softlinks point "/bin/pidof -> ../sbin/killall5" & "/sbin/pidof -> killall5"
<pteague> ok, that's weird... "/sbin/killall5: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped"... is it supposed to be 32-bit on a 64-bit?
<lool> No
<lool> /sbin/killall5: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<pteague> `file /bin/bash` shows "/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped" so i know it's 64-bit
<lool> At this point I would start getting paranoid
<pteague> hmm... any idea what deb killall5 is in?
<lool> soren: filed lp #527381
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527381 in vm-builder "Purges all installed locales" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527381
<lool> pteague: sysvinit-utils
<pteague> ok, there we go
<pteague> well, there's only 2 ways to connect to that box from outside the firewall - ssh or http (ports 22 or 80) as that's all my firewall is pointing to it...  & ssh is set up so you have to have an ssh key to get in
<pteague> & i'm the only 1 that can use sudo on that box
<beeman_nl> hmm i'm trying tou use preseeding to automatically install a minimal ubuntu installation
<beeman_nl> i used kickstart before but couldn't get the pacakge selection to work
<beeman_nl> now i use this line to select the base system, but it still installs about 450 packages: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect base
<beeman_nl> i'd love to have less than that :)
<beeman_nl> whatever, i'll take debian.... :(
<mathiaz> zul: what's the reason from moving puppet templates to /etc/puppet/templates instead of /var/lib/puppet/templates?
<soren> lool: 0.12.1-0ubuntu1 uploaded. It should be a much smoother ride.
<mathiaz> zul: nm - I've found out why
<pwnguin> i have an install of 8.04 i want to upgrade (several times). how do i get it off the LTS hump?
<pwnguin> do-release-upgrade insists theres no later version than 8.04
<pwnguin> -d tries to grab lucid
<lifeless> well, its an LTS, so its default is to stay LTS
<pwnguin> sure
<pwnguin> i'd like to override that default behavior
<lifeless> I don't know of a specific way, and checking the options doesn't make anything stand out to me
<lifeless> I think you should mail the list and/or file a question. There may be a bug here.
<pwnguin> which list?
<lifeless> ubuntu-devel I would say, dru is not server specific
<pwnguin> found it
<pwnguin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29
<pwnguin> i thought i'd use LTS on server for less hassle, but im finding i'd rather have newer packages =/
 * Aniya i can't believe this!!!! who the f*ck are you to do this, DIEGOPOP??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAMMiiAcSjk
<jpds> Aniya: What?
<hggdh> soren: what is the stepmaker? Or, better, where do I find it?
#ubuntu-server 2010-02-25
<bobsomebody> im trying to figure out what would cause mysql "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket" error to be produced
<bobsomebody> im benchmarking a script that needs to be scalable and I initiaded 300 mysql_connects in php, i get about 30 of the above errors
<twb> The mysql client has this stupid thing where connecting to "localhost" is a special case that makes it use sockets.
<twb> That's the only time I've seen that error.
<kirkland> smoser: around?
<kirkland> smoser: does this look familiar?   * Excellent, working condition, nothing wrong with it
<kirkland> smoser: sorry ... wrong paste
<kirkland> smoser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/383371/
<bobsomebody> twb, what would you recommend as a 'fix'?
<twb> bobsomebody: you connect to 127.0.1.1 or something that's not hard-coded to be a stupid special case
<twb> Or better: use postgres or sqlite, depending on your use case.
<bobsomebody> twb, i cannot believe "that" cost me 6hrs of my life
<bobsomebody> ty none the less
<twb> bobsomebody: that was all it was?
<twb> Christ.  F*cking mysql.
<bobsomebody> yes
<bobsomebody> my sentiments exactly...
<twb> So yeah, I reiterate my recommendation of postgres/sqlite
<kirkland> smoser: looks like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/525675 again :-/
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525675 in python-boto "20100222 images fail to boot in UEC (HTTP error 500 retrieving ephemeral0 metadata)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bobsomebody> twb, ive considered it many times
<bobsomebody> twb, this one requires mysql by the client
<twb> I try to educate my clients :-)
<bobsomebody> me 2, im just a little uneducated in this area
<bobsomebody> ok back to work it seems, thank you again twb, i will make it a point to read up on postgres
<Roxyhart0> hi i am creating folder to new user and it is creating with owner dnslog
<Roxyhart0> somebody know when it happen?
<axisys> uname -a does not tell me if i am running a server or desktop .. lsb_release -a does not disclose it either .. how do i find it ?
<zul> happy happy joy joy
<jasonmchristos> hi i already have installed ubuntu cloud, 1 controller and 1 node, my goal is to install elg on a virtual server running on top of the cloud how do i now install a virtual server to the cloud?
<jasonmchristos> im guessing somehow i need to create an image by installing elgg on a regular lamp server then duplicating the image and installing it to the cloud, am i correct??
<Roxyhart0>  somebdy know why when i create a new account on ldap it doesn work..if i add permisions to some folder it take dnslog and not the user
<twb> Are the xtables kernel modules part of the -generic kernel packaging?
<twb> I can see xtables-addons-source, but no pre-rolled packages for the official kernels
<axisys> one of my ubuntu is not telling me in motd, when pkg is available .. rest tells me when new upgrade is available.. where do i look to fix it?
<kirkland> axisys: sudo apt-get install update-notifier-common
<axisys> kirkland: thanks a lot
<axisys> kirkland: any idea why other servers dont have that pkg but still motd is dynamic with new upgrade
<kirkland> axisys: what version of ubuntu server are you running?
<twb> WTF
<axisys> kirkland: never mind .. i am wrong about it
<twb> xtables-addons-common: /lib/xtables/libxt_CHAOS.so
<axisys> kirkland: i do have the -common
<kirkland> axisys: ls -alF /etc/update-motd.d/
<kirkland> axisys: that should show you the scripts that generate your motd
<axisys> kirkland: yes i have that dir now.. thanks
<cef> doesn't the "packages to update" stuff belong to landscape-common?
<cef> hang on.. could be thinking about a different thing
<twb> "The actual locale definitions are not part of this package, these are shipped in the language packs and are installed and removed automatically."
<twb> Grumble -- that'd explain why my live image takes so flipping long to build en_US.UTF-8 during boot
<twb> It's probably doing an apt-get update and apt-get install in the background
<axisys> kirkland: according to uname -a this one server is not a server , but a desktop .. is there a easy way to convert a desktop to a server.. if it too much i dont care.. essentially they are same without the WM .. correct ?
<kirkland> axisys: more or less
<kirkland> axisys: you'd need to remove a ton of desktop packages, and install the linux-server kernel
<cef> axisys: about the only difference that comes to my mind is the kernel
<twb> kirkland: depends if you pick "desktop" in tasksel during the install
<twb> IIRC the server CD's default preseed also disables installation of localization packages.
<Graflan> Is there anyone here thats familiar with streaming VLC?
<jasonmchristos> Graflan: ive done it b4
<jasonmchristos> using the gui
<Graflan> I can get it to stream without a problem but when I want to stop it I can't seem to figure it out
<Graflan> I'm doing it with the command line
<jasonmchristos> run an http controller
<jasonmchristos> and log in and it will look just like the gui and hit stop
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> can I use cp with a list of files returned by a pipe ?
<maxagaz> ... | cp -r > my.directory/
<persia> No.
<persia> But you can cp -r $(...) my.directory/
<persia> (subshell vs. pipe)
<persia> Note that there exist (large) limits to the number of entries in a single command line.
<maxagaz> persia, what if the files are given one by line, and not separated with spaces ?
<persia> maxagaz: Doesn't matter.  $() converts all classes of whitespace into spaces.
<persia> Note that this does break down in cases where you are dealing with filenames containing whitespace.
<maxagaz> persia, great... thanks  a lot!
<Graflan> I figured out one thing I was doing wrong, I hit ctrl+z instead of ctrl+c ....z just suspends it
<jasonmchristos> does the karmic uec image have lamp like the standard iso?
<jasonmchristos> in otherwords is the karmic uec identical?
<jasonmchristos> uec image i mean
<axisys> hmm so i should tasksel to pick ubuntu-server .. will that work.?
<axisys> kirkland, cef ^
<axisys> twb: i jumpstarted and probably picked generic image
<twb> axisys: that would depend on what yo uwant
<axisys> twb: well.. it gets annoyed when motd says i need to upgrade openoffice .. stuff i would not get if i had installed server version.. so want to avoid any desktop app to take up server resource.. i am runnign it on x4120 .. so i have a power machine.. so i guess i could just leave it alone
<axisys> and dont mess with removing desktop image and put server image
<twb> axisys: that's because the default behaviour pulls in localization, which (stupidly) includes oo.org dictionaries.
<axisys> twb: gotcha
<twb> axisys: unless you seriously screwed up, you shouldn't have OO itself installed
<twb> axisys: just browse to the "localization" section in aptitude and purge the relevant -write packages.
<axisys> correction: it is a sun x4100
<axisys> twb: ok
<Sakara> just performed a dist-upgrade on a server I have and now the system has become unbootable
<axisys> sudo aptitude search localization shows `p localization-config .. '
<Sakara> Grub Error 15 is the error message I recieve
<axisys> Sakara: i can grub-install could fix that w/ a live cd
<Sakara> I tried to dpkg-reconfigure grub from a chroot with a live cd with no success
<axisys> s/i can/i think/
<Sakara> axisys: grub-install is a program?
<axisys> Sakara: yes part of grub pkg
<Sakara> fdisk -l shows under the system heading that the partition is Linux LV
<Sakara> will that be a major problem/headache for grub?
<axisys> Sakara: grub
<axisys> Sakara: grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<twb> GRUB Legacy doesn't understand LVM.
<axisys> wait .. if you are using grub2 there is no stage1 i dont think in that folder
<Sakara> ok will try chroot and apt-get install grub2
<axisys> Sakara: i found the steps to fix it
<axisys> Sakara: let me know if you need it
<Sakara> axisys: I would like that alot
<Sakara> just fired up a live cd session and chrooting atm
<axisys> Sakara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 go to section "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD"
<axisys> then you may want to visit the "Error 15 - File not found" section under "Errors"
<Sakara> yup I did have a read of that
<Sakara> have done it a couple of time before on other broken systems
<axisys> Sakara: heh
<Sakara> rebooting now with grub2 install
<Sakara> looking good
<Sakara> its firing up now
<Sakara> yup fixed
<Sakara> chroot into the system and apt-get install grub2 fixed the error 15 problem
<axisys> sweet!
<jasonmchristos> on a lamp server where is the default www directory?
<pwnguin> /var/www
<pwnguin> you can also check the apache conf files for clues
<jasonmchristos> thanks
<jasonmchristos> experimenting trying to setup my own facebook type site
<jasonmchristos> man im rusty trying to use the cp command to copy the contents of a directory do i use cp folder/ -T /destfolder/ ? if i want to copy everything in one folder to another?
<jasonmchristos> im getting cp: extra operand `/home/zero/elgg1.6.1/index.php'
<pwnguin> what is -T for?
<jasonmchristos> specify destination?
<pwnguin> i dont have dosbox installed, but im pretty sure thats not even true for dos
<pwnguin> cp src dst
<pwnguin> but since it's a directory
<pwnguin> cp -R src dst
<jasonmchristos> sudo cp -R /home/zero/elgg1.6.1/ /var/www/
<jasonmchristos> ?
<jasonmchristos> it worked except i didnt want the actual directory copied
<jasonmchristos> sudo cp -R /home/zero/elgg1.6.1/*.* /var/www/   <-- will that work?
<pwnguin> no
<pwnguin> but its close
<pwnguin> UNIX doesn't require files to have a . extension
<jasonmchristos> sudo cp -R /home/zero/elgg1.6.1/* /var/www/*   <-- will that work?
<pwnguin> i think so
<jasonmchristos> thanks looks like this worked sudo cp -R /home/zero/elgg1.6.1/* /var/www/
<pwnguin> oh yea, didnt notice the second *
<jasonmchristos> 3. Create a database Using your database administration tool of choice (if you're unsure  about this, ask your system administrator), create a new database for Elgg. Make sure you know the username and password necessary to access this.
<jasonmchristos> which tool do i use for ubuntu server?
<twb> jasonmchristos: for toys, you want sqlite.
<jasonmchristos> twb: im using LAMP i think it has mqsql up and running out of box
<jasonmchristos> but im nott sure how to create a new database
<jasonmchristos> mysql> CREATE DATABASE database1;
<jasonmchristos> that made a file called CREATE
<jasonmchristos> i dont think it worked properly
<twb> jasonmchristos: I don't provide mysql support, sorry.
<jasonmchristos> ok thanks anyway
<Noble> What packages do I need to get php5 to speak with PostgreSQL?
<jmarsden> Noble: php5-pgsql
<soren> hggdh: stepmaker is part of the test system. To invoke it, change the test definition from "type = steps" to "type = stepmaker".
<soren> hggdh: This is likely a useful reference: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/KVM-Autotest
<jiboumans> morning guys
<lool> soren: Mind dropping the preflight_check() locale-gen bits?  I much prefer failing at the end of the vm build, even if that's a time/resource waste, rather than risking my hosts' locales  ;-)
<jasonmchristos> where are the msql databases located on the LAMP karmic server?
<jussi01> Just a reminder to ops in this channel, if you renewed your operatorship, you are now expected to idle in #ubuntu-ops :) See you there.
<lifeless> jussi01: hi
<lifeless> jussi01: speaking of operatorship; my motu irc ops membership is up for renewal
<jussi01> ji lifeless
<jussi01> hi even :)
<lifeless> :)
<jussi01> lifeless: did you get the email this morning that allows you self renew?
<lifeless> ah yes,cool, doing so.
<lifeless> I didn't notice the difference from the day before
<jussi01> yeah, thats why they came 2x :)
<lifeless> thanks ;)
<jussi01> (yes, I screwed it up the first time)
<lifeless> separate topic, for the floor.
<Steel__> Hello to all, i have installed the linux source / headers and recompiled my kernel, then i copied ./arch/x86_64/boot/bzimage /boot/My-Kern, edited Grub and restartet my Machine. I see the Kernel starting but it doesnt load the modules/drivers it just hangs at the beginning. How do i get the information what i did wrong ?
<lifeless> Any opinions on the likelyhood of success running hardy with a lucid kernel ?
<twb> lifeless: why do you want to do that?
<persia> lifeless: Theoretically newer kernels with older userspace is safer than the opposite way about, but you'd want to test virtually first (because there's sometimes stuff that got deprecated that userspace needs).
<lifeless> twb: I have a new backup drive; I want to put ext4 or possibly something more sexy still on it.
<twb> Backups should not be sexy
<lifeless> twb: Its my home mail/web box. So it runs LTS; I will upgrade to lucid, just not this week.
<lifeless> twb: You asked why :)
<twb> I'm just saying that your rationale is bogus
<lifeless> twb: thats fine; I want to do something bogus.
<twb> Offhand I would expect it to explode due to udev, but not much else.
<persia> Does udev fail to ignore unknown events?
<twb> Dunno.
<persia> I thought it did, but if not, yeah, that would be a big source of issues.
<twb> But I know that upgrading udev and the kernel out-of-step has caused me lots of troubles in the past
<pts> what is the status of the clusterstack in lucid? A few days ago I would install pacemaker-openais, but now that packages is non-existent when I'm trying a full reinstall with daily build from 23. feb. The clusterstack testing wiki says to run apt-get install pacemaker, but the dependency there is openhpi not openais. Anyone know what's going on?
<pts> After some googling I guess I can rephrase my question :) where did pacemaker-openais go?
<twb> According to rmadison, it's currently only available in karmic/universe
<twb> If this were debian, I'd look at the debian-release mailing list for a removal request from its last Debian maintainer.
<persia> The process is precisely the same for Ubuntu (check for removal requests in Debian).
<twb> persia: haha
<persia> The exceptions show up in the sync blacklist (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt )
<persia> The exceptions to that are the few Ubuntu-local packages that exist.  There used to be a removals page for those, but I haven't been able to find it recently.
<twb> persia: if I was some peon, how would I have discovered that file?
<twb> I guess it's linked from some wiki page
<persia> wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration used to have it.
<persia> The reason it's in my browser history cache is because someone mentioned it to me when blacklisting something in #ubuntu-devel a couple weeks ago.
<twb> pts: you'll have to google harder than I did; I couldn't spot it on gmane in thirty seconds.
<pts> trying to learn how pacemaker/openais works so we can Implement it in our network, but when trying to install pacemaker it depends on heartbeat, and for what I can understand that is more or less obsolete
<pts> So I am a bit confused :D
<twb> Yay for HA computing on a student's minix knockoff
<_ruben> heartbeat as a full HA stack is obsoleted, heartbeat as just a messaging layer (together with pacemaker for instance) is very much alive/active
<pts> I see, but isnt openais a better choice? As I've understood Heartbeat is maintained by Linbit, and they will only maintain it for stability. But then again I see that corosync is pulled as a dep of pacemaker, but I havent fully understood the relationship between corosync and openais
<lifeless> wish me luck
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Is there a tool available to deploy same war to multiple tomcat server ?
<lifeless> so, lvm doesn't come up; digging :P
<sabgenton> anyone famillar with grub2?
<sabgenton> (grub karmic)
<sabgenton> i set grub to bot i diffren menu entry rebooted and nothing changed I'm guessing grub failed to boot that entry and reverted to the last working entry?
<sabgenton> is there a log of what happened someware?
<sabgenton> grub2
<sabgenton> in karmic
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to start some specific services during boot up in a sequential order ?
<kaushal> for example 1)tomcat 2)mysql 3)dns server
<Cromulent> hmm I have a strange problem - I can ping www.mydomain.com, mydomain.com and mail.mydomain.com properly but ns.mydomain.com and ns2.mydomain.com don't work - my zone file for BIND is set up the same way for both - is there any reason that some of my DNS stuff works but the nameservers don't?
<jiboumans> Cromulent: your dns servers may simply not respond to ping? (not all machines do)
<Cromulent> jiboummans: its all the same machine which is what is perplexing :)
<Cromulent> I think I'm going to leave it for a bit and see if it is a DNS propagation issue
<jiboumans> Cromulent: and all the same interface? what does 'host ns.mydomain.com' tell you?
<Cromulent> it gives me the correct IP address
<Cromulent> but ping says unknown host
<jiboumans> Cromulent: that's somewhat strange. i trust that a ping of that ip works just fine
<jiboumans> Cromulent: at which point your 'ping' is acting strange by not resolving teh same way 'host' does, but the system runs fine
<Cromulent> yep ping to the IP address directly works fine - everything else is fine including as I say pinging other parts of the same nameserver - but the nameserver records themselves seem to be playing up
<Jeeves_> compliments on the Lucid server installer. To whom it may concern :)
<cjwatson> thanks :)
<Jeeves_> It installed almost without issues.
<ogra> almost ?
<Jeeves_> grub(2) didn't want to install
<pmatulis> that's pretty serious!
<Jeeves_> Lilo did, and i'm doing stuff with raid1 and have been fiddling around with lvm
<Jeeves_> so that might be the issue
<lenios> anyone knows where i should put 'aide --check' to have it to check on each boot?
<lenios> grub2 is supposed to be able to boot on raid1
<Jeeves_> lenios: I know
<Jeeves_> But i've seen more installers having issues with it
<Jeeves_> btw, there allready was a bug about lucid server staying in TTY7 and not showing TTY0, right?
<acalvo> easiest way to deploy a load-balanced with failover web/mysql server?
<ttx> kirkland: ping
<ttx> I already filed a bug about the network/metadata issue with CLC separated from CC
<ttx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/527648
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527648 in eucalyptus "Running instances can't be contacted in CLC+Walrus / CC+SC / NC topology" [High,Confirmed]
<ttx> so no need for you to file one
<Jeeves_> acalvo: Hmm, I would say keepalived and mysql ring-replication
<acalvo> thanks! (I've just googled and found pound and mod_proxy_balancer for apache)
<ttx> kirkland: I'm currently trying to reproduce using plain ISOs, just to make sure it's not something we introduce in preseeds. It definitely used to work, so I wonder when it regressed :)
<Jeeves_> acalvo: That would still introduce a single point of failure
<acalvo> well, I'll take a closer look at your suggestions
<lenios> you can read that too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HighlyAvailableLAMP
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone guide me about http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/deployer-howto.html ?
<kaushal> i did downloaded the TCD
<kaushal> After extracting i see only build.xml  docs  images  lib  LICENSE
<kaushal> NOTICE  RELEASE-NOTES
<kaushal> got stuck and not able to proceed
<acalvo> lenios: thanks
<lenios> kaushal, well it says you have to install it
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<kaushal> lenios: i did not understand
<kirkland> ttx: i saw your second email before i filed one
<kirkland> ttx: agreed, this is a recent regression
<ttx> kirkland: I suspect that some of the networking setup is no longer applied, or something like that
<lenios> kaushal, "An installation is however required if you wish to use the Tomcat Client Deployer (TCD)."
<kaushal> lenios: really confused
<kaushal> I have already TC server running
<lenios> i guess you have to install it like any other webapp on tomcat
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> lenios: i reread http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/deployer-howto.html
<kaushal> still not clear
<ttx> kirkland: reproduced issue with plain ISOs, fwiw
<kaushal> please guide
<kirkland> ttx: right; i saw it across the board; all 3 methods i tested installation
<kirkland> ttx: i wonder if our ephemeral "fix" regressed this
<kirkland> ttx: that's the only thing that's changed related the metadata in a while
<kirkland> ttx: unless it's a problem at another layer
<ttx> kirkland: It's not metadata that is failing
<ttx> it's plain networking
<ttx> you can ping karmic instance from CC/SC
<ttx> but not from CLC/Walrus
<kirkland> hmm
<ttx> so it's just the network between instance and CLC/Walrus that's broken. A side effect being... metadata can't be accessed from the instance
<smoser> can i get at somewhere that shows this ?
<smoser> i can hack an image and register it to put some ssh keys inside already
<smoser> so we don't have to worry about the metadata service not being there, you'll be able to get in and see what is going wrong
<kirkland> smoser: the datacenter setup
<smoser> o.
<smoser> ok
<ttx> looks like the bridge device is set up correctly...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527648 in eucalyptus (main) "Running instances can't be contacted in CLC+Walrus / CC+SC / NC topology" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527648
<ttx> kirkland: is VNET_PUBINTERFACE / VNET_PRIVINTERFACE supposed to be set on CCs ?
<kirkland> ttx: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/eucalyptus.conf.5.html
<kirkland> ttx: according to that, it's in the "       Options affecting CC, NC only:" section
<kirkland> ttx: i wrote that manpage based on an email i got from nurmi
<ttx> kirkland: ok, thx
<kirkland> ttx: if you haven't seen that manpage yet, it's really good; writing it really demystified eucalyptus.conf for me
<ttx> kirkland: I'll have to read it
<ttx> kirkland: VNET_*INTERFACE is set correctly, so it's not coming from there...
<ttx> kirkland: as far as I can tell, network is set up like it's supposed to...
<ttx> kirkland: I'm running out of ideas and need to spend time on some other things... i suspect we'll need Dan's help on this one.
<ttx> smoser: having an image that can boot and be sshed into without requiring metadata service would probably help in debugging
<smoser> its being uploaded now
<ttx> smoser: cool, thanks
<smoser> i *think* that emi-B1F6186B should come up, and be reachable by ubuntu@cempedak
<smoser> testing that assertion now
<ttx> i'm pretty sure you'll be able to ssh into that one from the CC, but not from the CLC
<smoser> i'm on cempedak
<ttx> and that you won't be able to query the metadata service at all.
<smoser> shoot.
<smoser> it went immediately to shutting_down
<ttx> smoser: the karmic images boot alright
<ttx> you can ping them from CC / it's just that you can't SSh into them because no authorized_keys is queried from metadata
<ttx> but... you can't ping them from CLC
<ttx> that kinda proves that there is an issue in networking between the components.
<smoser> so it didn't boot because i forgot --instance-type c1.medium
<smoser> i think small fails because root filesystem is 2G and small disk is 2G, leaving no room for space
<smoser> s/space/swap/
<ttx> kirkland: ping me when you've 5 minutes
<smoser> ttx, ok, where should i be able to reach this instance from ?
<ttx> CC
<kirkland> ttx: i have all the time you need
<ttx> kirkland: wanted to quickly discuss which bugs we should escalate to eucalyptus on todays call, trying to prioritize
<kirkland> ttx: okay, you want to call me?
<ttx> kirkland: no, we can discuss it here, should be quick
<ttx> I think we should mention bug 525989, bug 527648 and bug 526506
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 525989 in eucalyptus "Eucalyptus runs images without ramdisk with a default ramdisk" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525989
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527648 in eucalyptus "Running instances can't be contacted from CLC in CLC+Walrus / CC+SC / NC topology" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527648
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526506 in eucalyptus "[karmic]: attaching volume to /dev/sda results in non operational node" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526506
<kirkland> ttx: definitely
<ttx> the last one seems of lesser importance, but I'm scared by users taking out nodes just by running the wrong command
<kirkland> ttx: agreed
<ttx> so if we can reproduce in lucid...
<ttx> anything else I missed ?
<smoser> kirkland, what host is the cc in the datacenter ?
<ttx> bug 522204 is also an upstream fix, but it's less important, and we can suggest a patch, so i'd leave it out for the moment
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 522204 in eucalyptus "euca_conf --[de]register-nodes is brittle" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522204
<kirkland> ttx: i'm looking
<kirkland> smoser: are there any standing euca2ools/boto issues?
<kirkland> smoser: seems like we've been staying on top of working around them as they come up
<smoser> not that i'm aware of.
<ttx> kirkland: also if you agree with my comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/519870, feel free to move it to cloud-init
<uvirtbot> ttx: Error: This bug is private
<kirkland> smoser: santol is the cc
<ttx> smoser: you'll have to copy keys over to connect from the CC
<kirkland> ttx: i do agree with your comment; i was wondering how to mark a bug as affecting the image itself
<kirkland> ttx: i suppose cloud-init is about as close as we can get
<ttx> kirkland: yes, it's basically a ec2-init SRU for karmic and a respin
<ttx> smoser: you had a karmic refresh planned in the next weeks, iirc ?
<smoser> ttx, yes
<kirkland> ttx: done
<ttx> smoser: you think it's doable to do the hostname trick in the same run ?
<smoser> hold on
<kirkland> ttx: that looks like the most critical short list
<ttx> kirkland: Ok, thanks. I prefer us to sync before the call so that we come up with a sane argument :)
<kirkland> ttx: agreed
<ttx> (the "importance" was correctly reflecting what's important, which is good) :)
<smoser> ttx, ok. so above, the hostname trick yeah, we can do that back into karmic.
<kirkland> smoser: okay, cool
<smoser> ttx, kirkland in data center, emi-B1E0185E is runnable.
<smoser> it is mostly a static instance, and the ubuntu user on santol can go straight in
<kirkland> smoser: and ssh-able?
<smoser> yeah
<kirkland> smoser: from santol
<kirkland> smoser: what about from cempedak? (the clc)
<ttx> smoser; right
<smoser> right. go to santol, then ssh 172.19.1.3
<smoser> i can't get there from cempedak, as ttx expected, no ping either.
<ttx> shoudl fail from clc .. and you should fail to query metadata from the instance as well
<ttx> that confirms my findings
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> from inside the guest
<smoser> $ telnet 169.254.169.254 80
<smoser> Trying 169.254.169.254...
<smoser> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<smoser> ttx, kirkland i'll try to write a script to "fix" an instance
<smoser> err, i mean an image
<smoser> so it really does nothing on boot but has your keys embedded already
<gzur> Hi there, I'm running Ubuntu Server 9.10 and I'm gettins No space left on device errors all of a sudden, running "df- Th" shows me that I have 8.5 Gigs left on my ext4 primary filesystem- there are some other tmpfs with 200-500 MB free, so I don't understand why I'm getting this message
<netrat> gzur, are you using quotas? are you out of inodes?
<soren> gzur: What does "df -ih" say?
<smoser> also, as non-root, there may be 5% reserved for root
<Omahn> Hi all. I just tried upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 on a cloned VM and it failed immediately with:
<Omahn> Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Couldn't configure pre-depend mountall for upstart, probably a dependency cycle.
<Omahn> Should I report a bug on mountall or upstart? :)
<zul> is there a way to cache ssh keys on the CLI
<netrat> Omahn, Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Couldn't configure pre-depend mountall for upstart, probably a dependency cycle
<netrat> Omahn, sorry about that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/527605
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527605 in update-manager "kubuntu 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade fails, due to likely dependency cycle" [Undecided,New]
<Omahn> ta.
<Omahn> netrat: Does update-manager provide do-release-upgrade?
<smoser> zul, what does cache ssh keys mean ?
<Omahn> Yes it does. :-)
<zul> smoser: nm figured it out
<Pici> ssh-agent
<netrat> Omahn, sorry i'm not for sure.. I'm sticking with 8.04 for awhile until all the bugs get sorted out
<Omahn> netrat: We're trying to do as many test upgrades as possible to make sure all the bugs are caught as early as possible :-)
<netrat> Omahn, thanks for sorting all the bugs out for me!
<Omahn> netrat: You need to understand, I'm not sorting them, I'm just finding them ;-)
<gzur> netrat and soren: df -oh says Inodes: 2.3 - IUsed: 2.3 IFree: 1 IUse%: 100%, so yes I', out of inodes :)
<gzur> thanks
<gzur> What does that mean?
<gzur> can I increase the number of inodes?
<netrat> gzur, i think the number of inodes is set when the filesystem is created... what are you using the filesystem for if you don't mind me asking?
<gzur> Storing images used in a tiled web mapping service
<gzur> It's an obscene number of files/directories
<netrat> gzur, what type of filesystem? be back in a few
<gzur> netrat: ext4 I think
<gzur> netrat: ext4 for certain :)
<netrat> gzur, the number of inodes is set at filesystem creation. i don't think you can increase that number afterwards
<netrat> gzur, normally the number of inodes is set with a bytes-per-inode ratio. check the man page for mkfs.ext4, the i, I, and N flags should be of interest
<gzur> is it possible that the there might be junk inodes?
<gzur> netrat: and thanks for the man page ref - it's exactly what I need it seems.
<panter> hi .. i have problem with my own deb repository ... i have few own packages (mostly with scripts) .. and need to install and update this packages on several servers .... i followed this tutorial ... http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/ ... i can add repository to /etc/apt/sources.list but i can't see packages from my repo ... is there anybody who can help me?
<zul> why not just use ppa?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527875 in libvirt (main) "libvirt0 unable to operate due to missing essential files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527875
<oru_work> in ubuntu with postfix/dovecot, i need to forward everything from one email address to the other, how can I accoplish this ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #526944 in squid (main) "Unknown $NAME variable in squid upstart script" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526944
<Dittohead> I have recently setup a couple of 9.10 x86 servers for some LAMP and zenoss duties. I've added a new source for zenoss, but it kicks back a 407 Proxy Authentication Required for the zenoss source. Strangely, the others work just fine. It doesn't seem to be making an attempt to authenticate on the zenoss source. Any ideas?
<shang> hi all, I am having some issue with likewise joining the domain. After the system reboot, it will take about 1 minute for the system to get the ticket from the windows server
<shang> any direction that where I should look will be much appreciated!
<exobuzz> any smartd experts? drive reported a bad sector (Current_Pending_Sector of 1).. i did a long selftest that failed on LBA 976768629. i tried reading from that block (dd if=/dev/sdv skip=976768629 bs=512) and it was fine! did a raid check/resync and no recoverable error. did another long selftest and the disk reported no errors but the Current_Pending_Sector and Offline_Uncorrectable are still not 0
<exobuzz> will the pending sector not go until the block is rewritten ? despite the fact it seems to be able to read it now (or it seems it was a intermittent issue?(
<ivoks> kees: i'm here to answer any of your questions regarding heartbeat/openais/corosync/pacemaker
<kees> ivoks: ah-ha, excellent.
<kees> ivoks: so, what's the issue with 2.99 vs 3.0 ?
<ivoks> kees: 2.99 was mutant
<ivoks> kees: it was a development snapshot that worked at one point
<ivoks> kees: but since then heartbeat isn't the same
<ivoks> kees: in 3.0 it contains only portions of 2.99, while portions were split into cluster-glue and cluster-agents
<kees> ivoks: how soon do you think Debian will have the 3.0 stuff?
<ivoks> kees: and some parts were removed
<ivoks> kees: very
<ivoks> kees: actually, i'll be working with debian-ha-maintainers on adopting new stuff
<kees> ivoks: I would feel much better about it in an LTS if it were reasonably in sync with Debian.
<kees> overall, I'm find with heartbeat being in main from both an MIR and security perspective.
<kees> s/find/fine
<kees> but I would rather the discontinuity with Debian was solved first.
<ivoks> kees: i doubt new version will get in before beta1
<ivoks> (in debian)
<kees> ivoks: I'll comment on the bug and conditionally approve it.
<ivoks> ok
<kees> ivoks: on a totally separate topic, do you have any idea where ACL/xattr support stands with tar?  I know you'd looked into it briefly at one point.
<ivoks> kees: haven't look at it
<ivoks> kees: there were some issues with the patch
<kees> ivoks: yeah, the email thread seems to have died out a bit.
<ivoks> kees: i'm not sure there was any change after that
<ivoks> well, that's just bad.
<kees> ivoks: what confused me is that RH seems to carry that flawed patch; I'd figure it would cause a lot of pain for them.
<ivoks> but it looks it's working
<kees> yeah, weird.
<ivoks> kees: if you have any other questions about cluster stuff, ping me
<kees> ivoks: sure thing.  thanks!
<areay> hi all... does anyone know of a good guide to getting ldap/kerberos working? all the guides i've found either don't work, don't make sense, or are outdated...
<unit3> Ok. It looks like nfs mounts in fstab attempt to happen before the system brings up my main bridge device on boot.
<ivoks> unit3: karmic?
<unit3> yep.
<unit3> is there an easy way to reorder this? get it to activate the bridge device so I have networking before it tries to mount nfs stuff?
<ivoks> unit3: you have /home on nfs?
<unit3> yeah
<unit3> exactly. :)
<ivoks> unit3: workaround i did was mounting nfs share to /srv/home
<ivoks> unit3: and then in rc.local
<unit3> oh, bind it to /home.
<unit3> gotcha.
<ivoks> unit3: mount -a followd by mount bind /srv/home to /home
<unit3> I guess that'd work in the short term. do you know if there's a launchpad bug I can follow about this?
<ivoks> this was fixed in lucid
<unit3> oh, is there a package I can backport to fix it?
<ivoks> hopefully, there'll be a backport at some point
<ivoks> fix is in 'upstart' package
<ivoks> and i wouldn't recomend backporting it :)
<unit3> oh, I guess because there's tons of other changes that'd need to accompany it?
<ivoks> correct
<ivoks> lucid will be out soon
<unit3> I could still use a link to the launchpad bug then, just to try and track down the changes and maybe make my own patch.
<unit3> Yeah, but I have broken production servers now. :P
<ivoks> i know
<ivoks> same problem i had
<ivoks> but i'll be using workaround till lucid is released
<unit3> fair enough. I guess I'll put that in place for the time being.
<unit3> thanks. :)
<ivoks> np
<ivoks> well, 'night all
<JamesCard> Where should I place my web files? Using IIS I usually have them in separate directories away from the webroot. I don't think I want them all in /var/www. What makes sense for a public webserver built on Ubuntu?
<RoAkSoAx> JamesCard, you can place them where ever you want. You *don't* have to place them under /var/www
<RoAkSoAx> JamesCard, however, you will need to edit the root in the webserver's config file
<JamesCard> Right, I know I can create aliases. Just wondering what is suggested as best practice.
<JamesCard> This server will have a single user, but we'd rather not have to deal with sudo every time we want to touch any of our web files.
<da65> is it easy to set up irc on my new ubuntu server,
<JamesCard> Keeping them in the admin user's home directory seems most convenient, but are reasons we might not want to do that?
<RoAkSoAx> JamesCard, well, if you are using apache, and you create a public_html file in $HOME of each user, you can do that
<RoAkSoAx> or either, give different permissions to whereever your files are
<JamesCard> On Windows servers we usually create a C:\Projects\Web directory to contain everything the webserver should see. Perhaps these files make sense in /opt or /srv -- they are, after all, not user-specific files and don't seem to belong in /home.
<RoAkSoAx> JamesCard, whatever makes your live easier :). I mean /var/www is just a default as many other things windows has for default directories...
<JamesCard> RoAkSoAx: thanks.
<RoAkSoAx> JamesCard, no prob.
<JamesCard> According to <http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#SRVDATAFORSERVICESPROVIDEDBYSYSTEM> it looks like /srv is the "proper" place. Makes sense to me, at least. Thanks.
<alvin> unit3: The bug you're looking for is bug #470776
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 470776 in mountall "retry remote devices when parent is ready after SIGUSR1" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470776
<unit3> oh, thanks. :)
<mdeslaur> soren: is this a known issue with the latest vmbuilder? http://paste.ubuntu.com/383941/
<mdeslaur> soren: also, vmbuilder --help seems to be broken...didn't that work before?
<soren> mdeslaur: Not entirely a known problem. Not entirely surprising either, now that I think about it, though.
<soren> Gah.
<soren> 22:09:53 < soren> mdeslaur: Not entirely a known problem. Not entirely surprising either, now that I think about it, though.
<soren> mdeslaur: If you file a bug about it, I'll bet it'll be fixed within the next 12-14 hours.
<mdeslaur> soren: hehe, will do then :)
 * soren ponders
<mdeslaur> soren: bug #528027
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 528027 in vm-builder "vmbuilder crashed with AttributeError in set_defaults()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528027
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528027 in vm-builder (universe) "vmbuilder crashed with AttributeError in set_defaults()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528027
<decembre> hello
<decembre> I have some probleme with usb !
<decembre> my lsusb does return anything except the Linux root hub !
<unit3> decembre: what kind of devices do you have plugged in via USB, and what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<udha> echo request
 * lifeless requests
<lifeless> kirkland: I've upgraded my home server to lucid; so I will be able to try those UEC bugs
<kirkland> lifeless: well done!
<lifeless> kirkland: but also, I'm going to stab at getting all services on one machine: DHCP, DNSd, UEC*
<kirkland> lifeless <---- ambitious man
<lifeless> kirkland: well, it was a bit of a disaster: 4 dependency bugs found and reported; up to 3:30ish am.
<kirkland> lifeless: btw, Karmic UEC -> Lucid UEC upgrade is known broken
<lifeless> kirkland: it will be an experience
<kirkland> lifeless: i'm tackling that on Monday
<lifeless> kirkland: thats ok, this machine was running hardy.
<kirkland> lifeless: ah
<lifeless> which is why I found all these bugs ;)
<udha> can I ask a noob questions without being flammed here? haven't been in this channel before...
<udha> *question
<lifeless> udha: yep, we're nice. We might point you at a better  forum, but we can't tell until you ask the question.
<Roxyhart0> sombody know why when i create a new user (ldap) and i do permision in a folder for this user is just take permision as dnslog and not as the "user"
<udha> lifeless, thanks, I'm just downloading ubuntu 9.10 server (64bit) for a headless box at home, and noticed for the first time the enterprise cloud features for multiple systems, but was wonding if someone can explain the basics of it?
<lifeless> Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<lifeless> udha: ^ is that what you're referring to?
<udha> lifeless, yes that's right
<lifeless> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private has some high level info
<lifeless> what sort of basics are you interested in: capabilities? how it works? what it lets you do?
<udha> thanks lifeless, haven't seen this page before, reading now...
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can anyone provide me a linux alternative to what this link from m$ proposes http://networkedblogs.com/p28446238 thanks
<udha> So with the cloud options, could I say, run a LAMP website and have it scale automatically across machines in the cloud as it's usage expands?
<udha> Or use it for a high-availability DNS cluster etc?
<udha> What would happen if a machine failed?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone? even knowing udha might be talking about what I am looking for
<udha> Pirate_Hunger: I'm having a look at that link now...
<Pirate_Hunter> oh ok I found it quite interesting specially the whole application and cloud working together
<udha> Having MS and Government tied together even closer than they are already makes me very afraid
<udha> Pirate_Hunter: that video and article are talking about cloud services online right?
<udha> I'm still watching the vid, 4 mins..
<Pirate_Hunter> udha, not exactly it talks about the cloud service as well as having tailored software on the server. However the main benefit is both cloud and the server (software) working together
<Pirate_Hunter> there is quite a lot of benefits to that I just want to know if linux has something similar as an alternative even if it hasn't progressed to that level
<udha> :Pirate_Hunter: I only just came here to ask about Ubuntu's cloud services myself, so I'm no authority on the subject, but I'll need to see more than a paper-cut-out video to form any kind of opinion about the Software+ idea
<udha> I've just started reading this if it's of any help: http://www.ubuntu.com/system/files/introduction-to-cloud-computing_server_cloud.pdf
<udha> Pirate_Hunder: Is that video/article talking about anything beyond SaaS?
<Pirate_Hunter> fair enough I understand what you mean, I got quite hyped about this piece of news it is on the lines of what I was already thinking. I am currently designing a server so looking at the options available and will read that link might contain something that will help me out
<udha> Pirate_Hunder: lifeless has answered a few Qs for me already, and would probably be better suited to your question, I'd stick around to see if you get a reply
<Pirate_Hunter> will do, however it is late evening/night here so not sure how long I can be here for, you could just pastebin your part of the convo for me to read
<udha> not enough to require pastbin:  < lifeless> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private has some high level info
<lifeless> udha: UEC provides VM images on-demand using a programming API
<udha> I haven't followed up with anything else yet
<lifeless> udha: so yes, you can use it to do a LAMP based website with automatic scaling; there are various folk writing tools to use the programming API to do just that.
<udha> lifeless: Ok, so it is a Virtual Hyper Visor sortof thing, like VMWare ESX or XEN Server etc?
<lifeless> it builds on top of those
<lifeless> on top of kvm specifically
<lifeless> so you have as 'node controller' machines as you want
<udha> lifeless: thanks, I'd have expected it to use kvm, thanks for clarifying
<lifeless> and when you use the API to start a vm it picks a machine that has enough capacity and starts the vm there, gives it an IP address etc
<udha> lifeless: so I'd need two physical machines to start playing with it right?
<lifeless> if you have an existing network with DHCP and DNS working, you can add a single machine to that network to play with.
<udha> lifeless: I know I started with home use, but for the cloud I'm thinking of datacenter use, no DHCP, just static IPv4/6 address assignments
<lifeless> it works fine in that configuration, though there are bugs that can affect getting started. The Topologies page in the ubuntu help wiki documents the config for a single machine setup
<lifeless> udha: you want dhcp
<lifeless> for this, in the datacentre
<udha> DHCP across 100+ switches and routers?
<lifeless> thats what its designed for
<lifeless> its not really intended for networks the admin can walk around to see each machine :)
<udha> the routers aren't going to forward that traffic without reconfiguration
<udha> hang on, are we talking about the physical machine or the VM deployments?
<lifeless> for the VMs
<Roxyhart0> hi there somebody know any irc tool for free?
<udha> Roxyhart0: irc 'tool'? like a client?
<udha> Roxyhart0: and for cli or gui?
<lifeless> udha: but you can [and I would argue should] be using it for your machines too
<lifeless> udha: you don't need to use it for your machines; you do for the VM's
<lifeless> otherwise they can't act as templates
<udha> lifeless: DHCP for customer equipment isn't really an option, it would actually complicate management and billing enourmously.
<lifeless> udha: you can statically assign /via/ DHCP
<lifeless> udha: have a reserved range for unknown machines - they would get firewalled off, can use that for bringing up new hardware
<udha> lifeless: each assignment is allocated to a specific port and vlan, unless we go for cisco's Unified fabric I don't know an easy way to automate this
<lifeless> udha: anyhow, point is, you don't need to change your environment to do this; but you will need /a/ DHCP server to serve IP's to the VM instances brought up on node controllers
<udha> lifeless: how about the primary could server?
<udha> run DHCP3 or somethign on it?
<lifeless> quite possibly
<udha> lifeless: well it won't be hard to accomodate the dhcp requirement at any rate
<Roxyhart0> hi udha icr as client with gui
<Roxyhart0> urc*
<udha> Roxyhart0: mIRC is a popular one for windows, I've only use cli clients in linux though, I'm using irssi atm
<Roxyhart0> thanks udha
<hggdh> there are xchat, pidgin, empathy/telepathy (graphical); also irssi and weechat (curses/terminal)
<Roxyhart0> im looking for windows
<udha> mIRC
<Roxyhart0> thanks
<udha> unless times have changed since 10 years ago ;P
<cef> there is also a version of xchat for windows.. which is useful if you use xchat on linux having the same thing in both places'
<Pirate_Hunter> no they havent it is still popular just annoying now they've done major changes on the design... well to say I can't use it and not frown
<Pirate_Hunter> udha, thanks for that will continue reading it in 2-3hrs from now need to have some shut eyes before than take care
<udha> Pirate_Hunter: take it easy
<ruben23>  hi anyone used automysqlbackup..?
<udha> ruben32: I havn't, no. What does it do? Anything like MySQL replication sort of thing?
<udha> ruben32: or is it like a mysqladmin database dump wiht cron?
<ruben23> udha: auto dump and have schedules
<udha> is automysqlbackup an actual program? Or something you want to do?
<ruben23> its a script, you can run
<ruben23> on cron
<Roxyhart0> hi someone know how i can unistall djbdns (tinydns) from a installation followed from http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-djbdns-setup-on-ubuntu8.04-amd64
<soren> mdeslaur: Fix committed.
<udha> Roxyhart0: I haven't used that tutorial or djbdns before, but should it be: sudo aptitude remove <packagename>
<soren> mdeslaur: Took a bit longer than I'd hoped, but it should be pretty shiny now.
 * soren heads bedwards
<mdeslaur> soren: thanks!
#ubuntu-server 2010-02-26
<altf2o> so i'm on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and am testing a basic Samba [homes] share, with recycle\trash bin enabled. From Windows clients when i delete files\folders they correctly go into my named folder:  .trash  , however when connecting to the same server from a Linux client:  \\ubuntu804vs\altf2o  , same home directory, deleting anything gives an error it can't move the file to the trash and if i want to delete immediately. Anyone know if Linux cl
<RoAkSoAx> zul, the dh_apport be in binary-arch rule or install rule. I'm guessing is in install right?
<zul> RoAkSoAx: i think so look at openssh as an example
<RoAkSoAx> zul, i am doing that actually :)
<RoAkSoAx> and im asking this openssh is packaged with cdbs and the openvpn is package with debhelper
<zul> i think its install
<RoAkSoAx> zul, isn't there a wikipage that explains the process?
<RoAkSoAx> or the packaging changes/
<zul> RoAkSoAx: no there isnt for dh_apport since its quite new
<RoAkSoAx> zul, ok I guess I'll just take a look at other packages :)
<RoAkSoAx> thanks btw
<zul> RoAkSoAx: np, thanks for helping out with the apport hooks stuff
<RoAkSoAx> no prob :)
<Sargalus> hello, I have, does Ubuntu-Server come with all the packges to run xwindows and all that good stuff
<RoAkSoAx> zul, btw... I think there's a small error in debian/openssh-server.apport, it is missing a '[' in the last line
<zul> RoAkSoAx: k ill check
<RoAkSoAx> report['SSHDConfig'] = root_command_output(**MISSING [**'/usr/sbin/sshd', '-T'])
<uvirtbot> New bug: #527856 in samba (main) "Ubuntu 9.10 don't see DFS share content" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527856
<Mack> what is the channel for php?
<twb> #/dev/null
<twb> But probably #php or ##php
<twb> Mack: 13:46 <twb> But probably #php or ##php
<Mack> twb: it wasnt #php :/
<Mack> if it was, i got put in overflow
<RoAkSoAx> zul, how do I determine which information i need from the package... let's say openvpn, i'm attaching the conffile... how do I know what else is needed?
<twb> RoAkSoAx: if the packager did her job, she'll have included reportbug/apport hooks to collect any additional information automatically.
<RoAkSoAx> twb, well I'm actually creating an apport hook for openvpn that's why I'm asking how do I determine what information is necessary to attach :)
<Roxyhart0> hi somebody know how i can setting syncronization windows client and samba file server. I got many acocunt working in the cliwnts and everytime is trying to syncronize every user instead just the current user (logon in) and is taking long time to synchronize.
<twb> Right
<twb> I'm building Lucid live images.  All *was* working fine, but suddenly they no longer run /etc/rc.local, and I can't work out why.
<Roxyhart0> hi somebody know how i can setting syncronization windows client and samba file server. I got many acocunt working in the cliwnts and everytime is trying to syncronize every user instead just the current user (logon in) and is taking long time to synchronize.
<Roxyhart0> I mean i just need sincrhoniza the curretn user who login in windows clients not every user in this machine. any idea?
<Mack_> twb: it was ##php :/ i forgot to id
<twb> Whatever
<twb> Grmph.  Who thought it was a good idea to change upstart's /etc directory
<cef> twb: better off asking lucid q's in #ubuntu+1
 * twb girds his loins for the noise and newbieness of #ubuntu+1
<twb> Never mind, I can see it in /etc/rc?.d/S99rc.local
<twb> AAAAAAARGH
<twb> You know why it wasn't working?  I was still passing "single" to the kernel.
<maxagaz> how to do a grep in all files except tar.gz files ?
<twb> maxagaz: grep --exclude \*.tar.gz
<maxagaz> twb, thanks
<maxagaz> is there a way to check who is the last user to access a file ?
<skrite> hey all, what do i put in my my.cnf to allow mysql connections from another computer?
<twb> maxagaz: not by default.  You might be able to set up some accounting if you knew in advance.
<maxagaz> twb, ok, install something like ossec you mean
<twb> Whatever
<arakthor> Does anyone know how to show a list of packages based on their source (eg. -universe) in command line?
<twb> You mean like "apt-cache policy procps" ?
<arakthor> twb, not quite. At least on mine it lists: Installed version, candidate version, and version table as well the status
<arakthor> hmm
<arakthor> I see
<arakthor> on my other system it does store the origin information
<arakthor> but I was looking for something more like "List all packages from universe. magically."
<twb> I think you can use ~A or something
<twb> That might be for -security vs. -backports, though
<twb> Yeah, it is: aptitude -syV install "~U ~S ~VCANDIDATE ~Ahardy-security"
<twb> Closest thing I can think of is vrms
<arakthor> twb, thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528220 in rabbitmq-server (main) "FFe: Sync rabbitmq-server 1.7.2-1 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528220
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391541 in rabbitmq-server (main) "Sync rabbitmq-server 1.6.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main). (dup-of: 390734)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391541
<Roxyhart08>  somebody know any script to generate ldap accounts from a text o cvs file?
<panter> hi .. i have problem with my own deb repository ... i have few own packages (mostly with scripts) .. and need to install and update this packages on several servers .... i followed this tutorial ... http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/ ... i can add repository to /etc/apt/sources.list but i can't see packages from my repo ... is there anybody who can help me?
<_ruben> panter: when you run 'sudo apt-get update' .. do see references to your own repo?
<panter> _ruben, apt-get download Packages file from my repo ... but i can't see packages from my repo ...
<_ruben> and the packages file isnt empty or something like that?
<panter> _ruben, no ... 1 package is in Packages file ... when i run synaptic and add repo ... list of packages is downloaded ... but in filter packages by origin i can't see my repo ...
<_ruben> hmm .. dunno then, never used synaptic either
<panter> _ruben, any other ideas?
<_ruben> i use mini-dinstall to "manage" my own repo, which works like a charm
<panter> _ruben, moment .. i look on it ..
<twb> I've always used dpkg-scanpackages or so when I needed to make an apt repo from .debs
<twb> panter: origins are defined in the Release file
<twb> panter: maybe your repo doesn't have one?
<panter> twb, i used dpkg-scanpackages too ... moment .. i take a look ..
<panter> twb, there is a problem .. how can i create Release file?
<twb> "compose Release" ?
<panter> twb, in which dir i need to run it?
<twb> Same one as has the Packages file
<panter> twb, "compose Release" is the exact command? i got error: Warning: unknown mime-type for "Release" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<panter> Error: no "compose" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<twb> Ha.
<twb> Try "editor Release", then.
<panter> twb, :) ... Release is the simple text file? what i need to write to it?
<twb> Eh, just compare some existing Ubuntu ones
<soren> ...or use a path name in sources.list or use a simple repository management app, like falcon or reprepro.
<twb> Nod
<panter> twb, ok .. thanks
<twb> I wasn't meaning to imply that dpkg-scanpackages was the *right* way
<panter> soren, thanks for advices
<twb> I haven't made a PPA by hand for ages -- mdn and debian proper are better :-)
<soren> Woooo!
 * soren finally nailed bug 260682
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 260682 in vm-builder "provide support for creating virtual machine domains on LVM2 logical volumes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260682
<jiboumans> soren++
<mastapat11> does anyone know if there will be an upgrade path to go from server 6.06 to 10.04 and skip 8.04?
<_ruben> dont think so
<jiboumans> mastapat11: the recommended upgrade paths are from release to release or LTS to LTS
<soren> mastapat11: It's not a supported upgrade path. It /may/ work, but if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces.
<mastapat11> right. i saw that, but if i have it around for 4 or 5 yrs then want to up i can't jump to the then current LTS. i might as well just up every 2 yrs or so, cuz you still have to do 2 upgrades to get to a current ver 4 yrs later
<mastapat11> haha. i'll image the server b4 trying it. but it would be all manual right! the do-release only works to lts --> next lts
<soren> Yeah, I don't think it has a special knob you can tweak to JFDI.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #260682 in vm-builder (universe) "provide support for creating virtual machine domains on LVM2 logical volumes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260682
<jussi01> who runs uvirtbot?
<soren> I do.
<soren> jussi01: Why?
<jussi01> soren: would you mind popping the details on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots please?
<soren> jussi01: Doing so.
<jussi01> soren: thanks!
<swift_> guys, when i do 'aptitude update' on my uuntu 6.10 server, i get edgy errors
<swift_> looks like packages aren't present at the source location
<swift_> please advise if i can get these
<swift_> how can i successfully update my ubuntu6.10
<swift_> i dont want to update to a higher version
<swift_> just normal package upadtes
<Daviey> swift_: What do you mean by "edgy" errors?
<johe|work> 6.10 ?
<johe|work> does ubuntu really has such old repos? nice
<_ruben> 6.10 is eol for a long time
<_ruben> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<swift_> Daviey, please check this out http://pastebin.com/PEcL5w9a
<johe|work> oh, i see
<_ruben> there's an old-releases archive
<swift_> guys, so that's y?.. so i can't update my server?
<Daviey> oh, swift_ - you really should upgrade.. you know you are getting no security support?
<_ruben> swift_: you really should be upgrading to a newer version
<_ruben> several versions even
<swift_> right now.. it's a production machine
<_ruben> even worse
<swift_> i just wanna run the update
<swift_> as a maintenance
<_ruben> there havent been security updates for nearly 2 years
<swift_> is there no way to get these packages?
<_ruben> use the old-releases archive
<swift_> so it's not possible to update?
<Daviey> swift_: If you want long term, you should really use LTS editions.. Dapper, the previous release is still supported on the server
<swift_> for now, il be using 6.10
<swift_> so, can i have a short term solution?
<swift_> how can i get these packages?
<swift_> online?
<Daviey> swift_: you can install things from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ , but *note*
<Daviey> ^^ add that to your sources.list, but there are NO updates to them
<uvirtbot> Daviey: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<_ruben> like i said, use the old-releases archive
<Daviey> swift_: The only think we can really recommend is that you upgrade to a supported version
<_ruben> its like running windows 3.1 and expecting windows update to (if onnly windows update were to exist even back then :P)
<_ruben> +work
<swift_> _ruben... how do i use the old release archive?
<jpds> swift_: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main universe ...
<_ruben> swift_: basically replace "archive.ubuntu.com" with "old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<_ruben> in your sources.list
<Daviey> swift_: sudo sed -i 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<swift_> guys, what about  http://security.ubuntu.com???... not supported anymore??
<swift_> can i get the latest security updates?
<johe|work> swift_, shouldnt work for an eol, your packages are just that old :-)
<swift_> ohk
<jpds> swift_: No, edgy will never recieve a security update anymore.
<swift_> so, il have to go for a dist-upgrade then
<jpds> Yes.
<jpds> If you want security updates.
<johe|work> just ask
<johe|work> would a dist upgrade work?
<johe|work> cause the version behind 6.10 is also not supported?!?
<Daviey> Dapper is supported on the server still.
<johe|work> next LTS woud be Hardy i guess
<johe|work> but dapper is before , so it would be dowgrading
<johe|work> or i'am confused, maybe that
<Daviey> johe|work: you can't downgrade to dapper, and you can't directly upgrade to hardy
<Daviey> (shouldn't at least)
<Daviey> swift_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#6.10 to 8.04 (Edgy to Hardy)
<johe|work> oh, i thought only LTS to LTS upgrade works, so i thought it would be an upgrade  to every version , my fault
<swift_> thanks Daviey!
<johe|work> well, as it is told on the page :We will do the following upgrades, 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04.3 LTS.
<johe|work> so there is no directly upgrade from 6.10 to hardy
<Cromulent> wouldn't it be better to wait for 10.04LTS?
<soren> lool: ubuntu-vm-buider should be functional again (in bzr).
<johe|work> Cromulent, why? after upgrading to hardy it will be only one direct upgrade
<lool> soren: Cool
<Cromulent> true I guess - but you might as well do it all at the same time rather than having to do upgrades twice
<johe|work> Cromulent, maybe right, but would be the same way only at one day than at two days, i think the admin should think about :-)
<Cromulent> johe|work: well, just a suggestion :)
<johe|work> Cromulent, :-)
<johe|work> well, to be honest, i wouldnt upgrade, i would try to set up an LTS and migrate the services running on it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528377 in qemu-kvm (main) "qemu-arm-static fails installing mono assemblies if /proc is mounted in the chroot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528377
<rags> hello, I just did a safe upgrade on Hardy and I get some lilo warnings ...the total upgrade went thru..But now I'm a bit worried with the warnings..I see "Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed"..reason for concern?
<ivoks> ttx: here?
<rags> join /ubuntu
<soren> rags: Probably not, no.
<rags> soren: Thx...getting it sorted out in the #ubuntu channel..:)
<soren> rags: You can get rid of it by adding a line with "lba32" in lilo.conf.
<soren> rags: It just means: "Hey, you didn't explicitly tell me to, but all sanity bids me to use lba32, so that's what I'm going to do."
<soren> rags: Putting lba32 in lilo.conf tells lilo that you're cool with that.
 * soren goes to lunch
<rags> soren: ohh...ok...I'll add it then..Thx
<ivoks> doh... bacula
<soren> ivoks: What's doh about bacula?
<ivoks> soren: packaging
<ttx> ivoks: yo
<ivoks> ttx: hi; how are you? :D
<ttx> ivoks: Like a post-milestone Friday
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> chilling?
<ttx> quiet :)
<ivoks> i've provided solution for bug 325109
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 325109 in bacula "bacula-director-pgsql fails postinst because of missing check for running psql daemon" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325109
<ivoks> patch is only for hardy, but it could be made for intrepid too; bug doesn't exist in jaunty+
<ivoks> additionaly to this patch
<ttx> ok, not a papercut then, must be lucid :P
<ivoks> docs should be modified to mention that one should have running sql daemon before installation
<ttx> ivoks: ok, feel free to open a docs task, I'll close the lucid/bacula one
<ivoks> i did
<ttx> ok :)
<henkjan> [895003.111679] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! [kswapd0:336]
<henkjan> anyone seen this lately?
<henkjan> bug 353070
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 353070 in linux "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 11s! [kswapd0:332]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353070
<smoser> soren, (likely someone else knows, but I know you showed me once), how is it that you can "share" a .bzr directory.  ie, i want to have multiple branches of, say 'cloud-utils', but not multiple copies of everything.
<zul> bzr looms is what I think you are looking for but not sure
<smoser> no... i think its stacked branches
<ttx> stgraber: about the call for help on LXC testing, you can also add an item on the agenda wikipage under "open discussion", that way I'll remember to talk about it if you're not available.
<smoser> but i dont know exactly how to use it.
<Omahn> Anybody know when the fixed version of Upstart will be uploaded? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/527722
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527722 in upstart "pre depends loop" [Medium,Fix committed]
<soren> smoser: There are a few things sort of like that, but what I use is a top level directory for all my e.g. VMBuilder branches.
<smoser> yeah... explain ?
<smoser> i just tried this:
<smoser> bzr init euca2ools
 * soren is on the phone...
<smoser> cd euca2ools
<soren> sorry
<soren> It just rang.
<smoser> bzr branch some-branch
<Omahn> ttx, stgraber: LXC testing? I'm up for that. I've just built a machine for that very purpose. Do we have a testcase to run through?
<smoser> but .bzr has nothing in it after that, but some-branch/.bzr has a bunch
<smoser> soren, when you get a chance, thanks.
<soren> smoser: bzr help init-repo
<smoser> thats what i needed.
<smoser> thanks
<ttx> Omahn: cool ! stgraber wanted some help in testing / documentation, see if you can grab him
<Omahn> ttx: Will do, ta.
<Omahn> Can I prod anyone about that upstart bug? 527722
<Omahn> Trying to do some upgrade testing from 8.04 to 10.04 but it's currently blocked by that bug.
<soren> bug 527722
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527722 in upstart "pre depends loop" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527722
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528463 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "SECURITY UPDATE 5.1.37-1ubuntu5.1 - problem with instalation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528463
<panter> soren, do you have experiences with reprepro?
<bogeyd6> anyone know where to download update-motd backport for 8.04?
<soren> panter: Years ago, yes.
<panter> soren, everything goes well ... but there is error when i try add deb package to repo ... "Error 2 opening override file 'override.karmic': No such file or directory" ... override.karmic exist on override dir in repository base ..
<soren> panter: No idea.
<panter> soren, ok ... thanks ..
<panter> soren, i figure it out ... override dir is obsolete .. override files are now in conf dir .. :) .. thanks for tip for easy program for manage repo ..
<soren> Sure
<stas> hi, I got a problem with vsftpd, I can make directories, but when I upload something into those, I get "226 Transfer done (but failed to open directory)."
<stas> I found solutions related to SELinux, but this is not an issue on Ubuntu
<stas> any tips? thanks in advance.
<bogeyd6> stas, is the vsftpd chrooted?
<stas> nvm, anon_world_readable_only=NO did the trick
<stas> bogeyd6: nope,
<stas> but I still can't change permissions on the created directories
<bogeyd6> stas, pastebin your vsftpd.conf
<bogeyd6> paste.ubuntu.com
<bogeyd6> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stas> bogeyd6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384405/
<bogeyd6> stas,  lines 8 and 9 is your problem
<bogeyd6> stas, http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<stas> bogeyd6: not sure, vsftpd runs as www-data too
<stas> bogeyd6: ok, I found that non_umask=022 fixes that
<bogeyd6> glad we could be of help, happy file serving!
<stas> thats weird, I can't get why vsftpd treats me as an annon connection, I got local_enable so why am I still annon
<stas> imho, once a user is recognized with pam, that's not annonymous anymore
<Jeeves_> You're trying to upload?
<bogeyd6> there is no reason to set chown options you did when anonymous is disabled
<bogeyd6> so vsftpd did exactly what you wanted, although you were cornfused stas
<stas> bogeyd6: oki, good it works now :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #524594 in drbd8 (main) "[FFE] Please sync drbd8 from ubuntu-ha PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524594
<uvirtbot> New bug: #521835 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (universe) "Installation of MySQL 5,0 failed using synaptic (dup-of: 527355)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521835
<zroysch> what do you do when a drive doesnt show up in fdisk -l
<Jeeves_> http://rhodesmill.org/brandon/2010/ubuntu-exception-190-modules/
<kwork> zroysch,  you are missint sata/raid controller drivers
<zroysch> kwork: other drives work.
<ivoks> is it only me or dbconfig-common is broken in lucid?
<zul> eh?
<ivoks> Setting up bacula-director-pgsql (3.0.2-3ubuntu2) ...
<ivoks> [: 477: missing ]
<ivoks> /usr/share/dbconfig-common/dpkg/config: line 113: [: missing `]'
<zul> innnnteresting
<ivoks> populating database via sql...  error encountered populating database:
<ivoks> psql: FATAL: Ident authentication failed for user "bacula"
<ivoks>                 if [ "$DEBIAN_FRONTEND" = "noninteractive" || "$RET" != "true" ]; then
<ivoks> that's line 113
<ivoks> looks fine to me
<zul> ivoks: thats fixed in the dbconfig-common git tree
<ivoks> bug 508382
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 508382 in bacula "bconsole does not connect to bacula-director" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508382
<ivoks> that's really about 'bacula director doesn't start, at all' :)
<ivoks> oh, the bug is about mysql
<ivoks> well, neither mysql or pgsql work :D
 * soren heads out for dinner
<ivoks> soren: bon apetit
<zul> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> zul: yes?
<zul> jdstrand: can you sync dbconfig-common for us? It fixes a regression in lucid bug #526587
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 526587 in dbconfig-common "Sync dbconfig-common 1.8.44 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526587
<ivoks> i can confirm that this fix makes bacula-director-pgsql installable
<ivoks> and when patch from bug 508382 is added to bacula, we should have fully working solution again
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 508382 in bacula "bconsole does not connect to bacula-director" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508382
<jdstrand> zul, ivoks: done
<ivoks> jdstrand: thank you!
<jdstrand> sure! :)
<zul> jdstrand: merci
<ivoks> ah, canadians
<jdstrand> heh
<ivoks> zul: so, good game against russia?
<zul> ivoks: oh hell yes
<ivoks> is tomorrow semi finals?
<ivoks> or today?
<zul> tonight
<ivoks> must see
<ivoks> from 3AM till 6AM
<zul> 9:30pm for me
<ivoks> eh...
<zul> ivoks: were you working on a dovecot fix?
<zroysch> http://pastebin.ca/1811915
<zroysch> is this beyond repair?
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> do you have a working md2?
<zroysch> no, i'm trying to make it work
<zroysch> 3
<ivoks> if you add just sdf, will it work?
<zroysch> its raid5
<ivoks> of three disks?
<zroysch> yes
<zroysch> you were helping me a few days ago with this
<zroysch> turns out when I dd'd the image to the backup disk, i ran out of space
<zroysch> was like 100gb short
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> so, how many disks are now in md2?
<zroysch> md2 is not running
<zroysch> 3 total, one doesnt even show in fdisk -l
<ivoks> so, no disks at all?
<zroysch> i think 1 of the remaining 2 is failed
<ivoks> one isn't recognized by kernel at all?
<zroysch> wait its showing up again!!
<zroysch> oh. damn
<zroysch> http://pastebin.ca/1811926
<zroysch> http://pastebin.ca/1811927
<ivoks> so, you can see all three disks?
<zroysch> yes theyre all in fdisk -l now
<ivoks> ok, so which one is in /dev/md2 now?
<ivoks> sdf or sde?
<zroysch> md2 : inactive sdf[1](S) sde[2](S)
<ivoks> so, both are in?
<ivoks> i guess one is empty
<zroysch> it shouldnt be empty
<zroysch> unless it somehow emptied itself
<ivoks> last time you said one of the disks was faulty
<ivoks> which one?
<zroysch> i dont know.
<zroysch> pretty sure theyre changing letters
<zroysch> since originally it was sdc, d, e
<zroysch> now its f d e
<ivoks> they won't change letters unless you added more disks into machine
<zroysch> yea had to unplug one (the failed one) to get the new drive on to backup to
<ivoks> so, you did know which one failed?
<ivoks> or you randomly took out one of the disks?
<zroysch> i guessed
<zroysch> its hard to tell when you cant blink one of them
<zroysch> like a real server
<ivoks> there's smartctl
<ivoks> you can find out serial numbers
<zroysch> i'll do that next time
<ivoks> it's not that hard
<ivoks> so, it's possible that faulty is still in, and good one is out?
<zroysch> all 3 of the original raid5 drives are currently plugged in
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> let's try assembling with sde and sdf
<TeTeT> I have a node with alpha 3 that is failing to boot. Any ideas for debugging and finding the problem?
<TeTeT> boots fine in recovery mode, but then hangs
<zroysch> mdadm: /dev/md2 assembled from 1 drive - not enough to start the array.
<ivoks> mdadm --assemble --scan
<ivoks> TeTeT: syslog
<zroysch> ivoks: that appears to not do anything, according to /proc/mdstat
<ivoks> zroysch: ok
<ivoks> zroysch: paste output to pastebin
<ivoks> zroysch: of these commands
<ivoks> zroysch: mdadm --query /dev/sdd
<ivoks> zroysch: mdadm --query /dev/sde
<ivoks> zroysch: mdadm --query /dev/sdf
<zroysch> i just uncommented the line for my raid5 in mdadm.conf and now your assemble line is thinking
<zroysch> ah got same message, assembled from 1 drive
<TeTeT> ivoks: syslog says something like Feb 26 16:55:07 node01 libvirtd: 16:55:07.325: warning : lxcStartup:1755 : Unable to create cgroup for driver: No such device or address
<ivoks> TeTeT: that's libvirtd
<zroysch> http://pastebin.ca/1811940
<TeTeT> ivoks: yeah, it's a node in an UEC install
<TeTeT> ttx: did you try out UEC install with alpha 3?
<ivoks> TeTeT: nope :/
<ivoks> zroysch: ok, so sde and sdf have something
<ivoks> zroysch: mdadm --examine /dev/sde
<ttx> TeTeT: yes, during ISO testing
<ivoks> zroysch: mdadm --examine /dev/sdf
<TeTeT> ttx: I'll install ubuntu server plain and see if this goes any beter
<zroysch> ivoks: http://pastebin.ca/1811941
<ttx> TeTeT: any issue with it ?
<TeTeT> ttx: yes, it's hanging upon boot, let me paste the syslog part
<smoser> ttx, could you accept nomination for release bug 527208
<ttx> the NC is hanging ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527208 in linux-ec2 "ec2 instance fails boot, no console output on  c1.xlarge" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527208
<ivoks> zroysch: ok, both sde and sdf are clean
<smoser> i do explicitly want that on release radar
<TeTeT> ttx: https://pastebin.canonical.com/28443/
<TeTeT> ttx: right
<ivoks> zroysch: mdadm --assemble -f /dev/md2 /dev/sde /dev/sdf
<ttx> TeTeT: looks like a separate error
<zroysch> ivoks: its active in mdstat
<TeTeT> ttx: yes, I just re-install w/o UEC and see if this works
<zroysch> try mounting?
<ttx> TeTeT: hardware issue with sr0
<ivoks> zroysch: paste output of mdstat
<TeTeT> ttx: this was the server CD inserted :)
<zroysch> md2 : active raid5 sdf[1] sde[2]
<zroysch>       1953524992 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [_UU]
<ttx> TeTeT: that doesn't prevent CD readers from failing
<ivoks> zroysch: ok, try adding sdd
<ttx> TeTeT: try with a USB key ?
<ivoks> zroysch: mdadm /dev/md2 --add /dev/sdd
<TeTeT> ttx: let me check the CD, maybe it's corrupted
<ttx> TeTeT: the warnings above it are probably harmless
<TeTeT> ttx: is there an image for USB key for the server?
<ttx> smoser: done
<zroysch> ivoks: oh. now its recovering
<zroysch> kinda scary
<ivoks> it'll just sync sdd
<ivoks> if that fails, you'll have sde and sdf
<zroysch> right, im just fearful that more than one drive is dying
<smoser> thanks, ttx.
<zroysch> ivoks:  i was told that partimage is good for backing up partitions, something about it leaving out the blank space?
<ivoks> zroysch: i doubt that
<zroysch> so dd is the best.
<zroysch> is there any way to compress on the fly so i can backup to a 1gb drive?
<ivoks> zroysch: well, you could use partimage
<ivoks> and use compression
<ivoks> that way empty space would be preserved, but won't take space in image
<zroysch> i see
<zroysch> well the rebuild will be done in 478.7minutes! i guess i'll wait until thats finished
<smoser> erichammond, ping
<sherr> zroysch: clonezilla might be worth looking at for imaging a disk/part/MD. It can compress and save space.
<zroysch> sherr: hmm i have a clonezilla disk around here somewhere.
<sherr> zroysch: I'd let the sync complete first of course
<zroysch> right
<sherr> zroysch: hopefully complete .. :-)
<zroysch> yea crossing everything at this point
<TeTeT> is euca_conf --discover-nodes --no-rsync broken right now?
<zul> ivoks: i uploaded your patch for bacula btw
<ivoks> zul: ok, great
<mathiaz> ivoks: hi - what's the state of the cluster stack?
<kirkland> cjwatson: hi, around?  I'm working on a surgical debconf change in eucalyptus
<mathiaz> ivoks: is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-lucid-cluster-stack up-to-date wrt to ubuntu-10.04-beta-1 work items?
<kirkland> cjwatson: could use a second set of eyes
<cjwatson> kirkland: meeting, but send me a diff
<kirkland> cjwatson: if you're not around, i'll just link a branch to the bug
<kirkland> cjwatson: ack, will do
<mathiaz> kirkland: have you heard about promovox: http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Main_Page?
<kirkland> mathiaz: yeah
<ivoks> mathiaz: hi
<ivoks> mathiaz: i'm waiting for MIRs to get to Fix released state
<mathiaz> ivoks: there are bunch of them them that have already been fix committed
<mathiaz> ivoks: do you need to seed any of them?
<mathiaz> ivoks: or moving one package into main will pull all the rest?
<ivoks> mathiaz: moving pacemaker would pull them all in
<ivoks> mathiaz: having them in main asap would mean having FFE for rhcs sooner
<ivoks> mathiaz: but i'm still waiting for green light on cluster-glue and cluster-agents
 * ivoks needs coffee
<mathiaz> ivoks: ok - once cluster-glue and cluster-agents have their MIR accepted, what's left?
<mathiaz> ivoks: upload a new version of rhcs that build with pacemaker?
<ivoks> mathiaz: accepted MIRs for pacemaker and heartbeat (kees already gave +1)
<kirkland> cjwatson: what's the best way to just print the value of a debconf database value from a command line?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just want to see if this db val is set properly
<mathiaz> ivoks: which packages from the MIR list need to be seeded?
<ivoks> mathiaz: then just rebuild rhcs with support for pacemaker, so that we get gfs2 for pacemaker
<cjwatson> kirkland: echo GET foo/bar | sudo debconf-communicate
<ivoks> mathiaz: seeded? for cluster task in tasksel?
<cjwatson> kirkland: or 'debconf-show <package name>'
<mathiaz> ivoks: nope - to move the packages in main
<kirkland> cjwatson: cheers
<ivoks> mathiaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack/MIR
<mathiaz> ivoks: in order to make the move to main the packages need to be either seeded or be pulled in by another package
<ivoks> mathiaz: pacemaker would pull them all in
<mathiaz> ivoks: and rhcs would build depend on paceamker?
<ivoks> mathiaz: yes
<ivoks> mathiaz: pacemaker-dev
<mathiaz> ivoks: allright then
<mathiaz> ivoks: and what's the state of drbd?
<ivoks> mathiaz: FFE is waiting for someone to tak a look at it
<ivoks> take
<mathiaz> ivoks: ok
<mathiaz> ivoks: has the FFE for rhcs already been filed?
<ivoks> mathiaz: no, i didn't fill it cause it would build-dep on pacemaker, which is in universe now
<ivoks> mathiaz: i fiugred that there's no point in doing that before pacemaker is in main
<mathiaz> ivoks: well - better start early
<ivoks> mathiaz: ok, i'll fill it tomorrow
<ivoks> file
<ivoks> mathiaz: regarding dovecot
<ivoks> mathiaz: it now supports conf.d, so we could move all our config into one file
<mathiaz> ivoks: which version?
<ivoks> the one in lucid
<mathiaz> ivoks: you mean to merge dovecot-postfix.conf into dovecot.conf ?
<ivoks> mathiaz: no, put dovecot-postfix.conf into /etc/dovecot/conf.d/
<ivoks> mathiaz: dovecot.conf will read it if it's there
<mathiaz> ivoks: ah ok!
<mathiaz> ivoks: how does overrides work?
<ivoks> sorry, my brain is slow
<ivoks> mathiaz: everything works except auth
<ivoks> but auth can be renamed
<mathiaz> ivoks: ie what happens if there is a service already defined in dovecot.conf and redefined in conf.d/dovecot-postfix.cong?
<ivoks> second is used
<ivoks> that's the whole idea
<ivoks> lda doesn't work that way
<ivoks> but that's not that bad, cause we will point lda to right location in postfix's config
<ivoks> anyway, i have it all sorted out, i just need to do it
<mathiaz> ivoks: hm - I'm not sure that would help solve the issue
<mathiaz> ivoks: the problem is that people try to edit dovecot.conf and it doesn't work
<kirkland> cjwatson: I *think* this is what I need (untested) ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/384506/
<mathiaz> ivoks: because dovecot-postfix.conf is used instead
<mathiaz> ivoks: using conf.d/ would just move the problem
<mathiaz> ivoks: people would try to edit dovecot.conf and things would not work
<ivoks> mathiaz: this will be exactly the same as apache2.conf and /etc/apache2/conf.d
<mathiaz> ivoks: right - it depends on how dovecot.conf is built
<ivoks> s/will/would/
<mathiaz> ivoks: IIRC apache2.conf doesn't have anything defined in it
<mathiaz> ivoks: or rather things are only defined in conf.d
<ivoks> mathiaz: oh, it does have
<cjwatson> kirkland: that looks OK to me
<ivoks> conf.d overrides it
<cjwatson> kirkland: nit: s/it's/its/ :-)
<mathiaz> ivoks: the most important point here is that options should *not* be defined in two different places
<ivoks> mathiaz: i understand
<kirkland> cjwatson: can you confirm that eucalyptus/cloud-address should be set correctly when eucalyptus-udeb.finish-install runs on the CLC install?
<ivoks> mathiaz: idealy, dovecot.conf could be split into couple of small configs in conf.d
<cjwatson> kirkland: oh, you should copy the stanza for eucalyptus/cloud-address from eucalyptus-udeb.templates to eucalyptus-cc.templates
<mathiaz> ivoks: exactly
<kirkland> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> kirkland: yes, it will
<mathiaz> ivoks: conf.d/pop3.conf, conf.d/imap.conf, conf.d/auth
<ivoks> mathiaz: but that leaves us with problem of providing custom config that overrides it
<mathiaz> ivoks: yop - it's the same problem again
<cjwatson> kirkland: oh, wait, not quite
<ivoks> mathiaz: we need interface like postconf
<mathiaz> ivoks: yeah - something like that
<kirkland> cjwatson: looks like it's available in eucalyptus-udeb.postinst
<cjwatson> kirkland: not quite, one moment
<mathiaz> ivoks: may we should drop dovecot-postfix.conf for lucid (as it's an LTS) and revisit the issue for L+1?
<cjwatson> kirkland: you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/384509/ as well
<ivoks> mathiaz: what about those that already have it installed?
<mathiaz> ivoks: the current dovecot-postfix configuration makes upstream unhappy
<ivoks> mathiaz: i'm aware of that
<mathiaz> ivoks: hmm.. existing users can just keep their configuration
<mathiaz> ivoks: and we can delete the dovecot-postfix package on upgrade via update-manager
<ivoks> mathiaz: not really; config changed
<mathiaz> ivoks: under the assumption that nothing is done to configuration files when dovecot-postfix is removed
<mathiaz> ivoks: hm - right - if we drop dovecot-postfix then the init script would pick up the wrong file
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384506/
<ivoks> mathiaz: and dovecot-postfix.conf from karmic wouldn't work with dovecot from lucid
<ivoks> mathiaz: cause config scheme changed a bit
<cjwatson> kirkland: that's the same as your previous link
<kirkland> cjwatson: gah, http://paste.ubuntu.com/384513/
<ivoks> mathiaz: i'll figure out something during the weekend
<mathiaz> ivoks: hm - so even if we kept dovecot-postfix for lucid, we'd still need to mangle the configuration to upgrade to lucid?
<ivoks> mathiaz: yes, iirc, yes
<cjwatson> kirkland: hm, maybe ditch the long description from the copy of the template in eucalyptus-cc.templates since it makes less sense there, but otherwise LGTM
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks
<mathiaz> ivoks: hm... seems that the first step is to figure out what the new conf.d/ integration could look like
<mathiaz> ivoks: and then see how to handle upgrade/conversion of the dovecot-postfix configuration
<ivoks> mathiaz: building two dovecot binaries that would conflict each other isn't an option, right? :D
<mco1> hello
<mco1> I just upgraded samba to 3.4.0 and now encounter various problems.
<mco1> I use samba as a domain controller, and now the Windows XP machines say the domain controller isn't available, while the windows 7 machines say access denied.
<mco1> The shares seem to work, though.
<mco1> smbstatus or testparm don't give any noticeable errors.
<ivoks> take care
<mco1> i already read about some common errors at: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/samba-pdc.html#id2562489
<mco1> but that didnt help
<trinity33> hi anyone here?
<mco1> yeah, but looking for help myself.
<mco1> what do you need?
<trinity33> i need to know few things:)
<trinity33> forst one is use msigt725 laptop its high spec very good one whats happen is when i restart karmic in the beginning there is no cpu or ram use cpu is like 1% and 60mb ram used cpu spes q90002,4ghz and ddr2 4gb so when i restart my lappy there is not usage after i log in but after i open different applications mozilla sound players etc etc my
<trinity33> my cpu is going to 40% 50% and ram to 1gb and doesnt stop
<mdeslaur> soren: bug #528027 still present :(
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 528027 in vm-builder "vmbuilder crashed with AttributeError in set_defaults()" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528027
<trinity33> it look like applications i start use ram and cpu and when i close them
<trinity33> they dont release my ram or cpu
<trinity33> every app i open use new part of ram in the  end i need torestart
<trinity33> so any advice?
<mco1> never heard of that before, sorry.
<trinity33> :(
<trinity33> second question
<trinity33> i have double sound card
<trinity33> acl1200 analog digital and hd48x0 ati hdmi i cant make it work
<trinity33> tried everything many imes
<trinity33> 10 times fresh ubuntu install different drivers and nothing has changed
<trinity33> i have 5 speakers inside but max i got was broken analog trough one speaker
<trinity33> is there any way to make it work?
<trinity33> when i plug in externel speakers then the sound is wokring propelly
<trinity33> and it doesnt from internal speakers dont knwo why
<mco1> hm. this does sound more like questions for the #ubuntu channel
<trinity33> so soud like what?
<trinity33> i dont use ubuntu?
<mco1> you use ubuntu server and have that kind of problems?
<trinity33> karmic is ubuntu right? my sound doesnt work under kamic if it was under win7 them microsoft forum
<trinity33> so where i can look for help?
<mco1> #ubuntu
<mco1> without the "-server" part
<trinity33> aha ok so my ubuntu is a server one as far as i know why are i asking me to go to ubuntu?
<mco1> I'm sorry. Your problems just did seem like desktop-problems, not server ones.
<guntbert> mco1: because its not common to have multimedia issues on servers
<mco1> Exactly.
<mco1> Still, I need help with my samba primary domain controller. Anyone interested in helping?
<guntbert> mco1: i'm interested in the problem but due to lack of samba knowledge I cannot help
<mco1> Thanks for responding, anyways.
<sub> anyone here got a list of auditctl rules i can use as a baseline?
<sub> or know of*
<pmatulis> to change fqdn do i need to change sysctl values for both kernel.hostname and kernel.domainname ?  what i'm reading says just the former
<kirkland> nxvl: ping
<kirkland> nxvl: i see you're maintaining terminator?
<nxvl> kirkland: pong
<nxvl> kirkland: yup
<kirkland> nxvl: and i see that it's pycentral?
<nxvl> kirkland: that's my fault :D
<kirkland> nxvl: heh, i have a question
<nxvl> IIRC, yes
<kirkland> nxvl: i'm working on a different package, also pycentral
<kirkland> nxvl: i'm trying to build an empty transitional package
<nxvl> although i didn't actually package it, just tweaked the packaging a little bit
<kirkland> nxvl: but when i add that to debian/control, and rebuild, the main binary package is now basically empty
<nxvl> that's weird
<nxvl> i had the same issue with augeas
<nxvl> i fixed it...
<nxvl> one sec
<kirkland> nxvl: is it pycentral?
<kirkland> nxvl: and has a transitional package?
<nxvl> no, that's C
<nxvl> ah, now i remember
<nxvl> the issue i had at that time was that there wasn't .install files
<kirkland> nxvl: right, same problem here
<nxvl> so the packaging was just ignoring it as an empty package
<nxvl> once i create the .install packages i started getting stuff into the packages
<nxvl> because when it is a multiple binary package it needs to start deciding which of the files go to which binary
<nxvl> if there isn't a way to decide that it simply doesn't add anything
<kirkland> nxvl: it kind of defeats the purpose of pycentral, though doesn't it?
<nxvl> kindof, i didn't had that problem with terminator because it a single binary package, so i don't really know how to do that
<kirkland> nxvl: right
<kirkland> thanks
<nxvl> i'm just telling you my experience with augeas, where i've a multiple binary package and saw that issue
<nxvl> but, it isn't pycentral, is C
<nxvl> the one that should know is pochu, i'm not sure if he is still around -motu, but you can find him in #debian-python @ oftc usally
<nxvl> he is indeed in -motu
<mco1> Still, I need help with my samba primary domain controller. Anyone interested in helping?
<mod> can a / partition be successfully copied with 'cp --preserveall'?  And /proc and /dev will come out right?
<Insyte> mod: I don't think so, no.
<Insyte> For example, /proc is not a real filesystem.
<_ruben> i tend to exclude stuff like /dev /sys /proc when copying complete systems
<Insyte> In my experience, "rsync -a" is better at capturing sockets, symlinks, etc.
<Insyte> And /dev is udev managed (plus all the virtual filesystems under it are also not something you'd want to cp).
<Insyte> "rsync -ax /" would be a good starting point.
<Insyte> (It won't descend into the various strange filesystems.)
<mod> what about tar?
<Insyte> Hmmm... I haven't experimented with much for this kind of thing.
<Insyte> But I'm sure it would be better than cp.
<mod> i have a / fileystem i want install on a partition that slightly smaller
<mod> i/2
<Insyte> You want to move it to a different partition?
<Insyte> You can't just resize the one it's on?
<mod> sorta the last resort
<Insyte> Which?
<mod> gparted gui doesn't show blocks, just MB
<mod> hmm maybe the cmdline does
<Insyte> I would just use the CLI tools.
<Insyte> What filesystem?  Ext3?
<mod> boot and root are ext4
<mod> this is a new 9.10 system
<sherr> Insyte: you can cp a filesystem like / OK (I did it last night). Use something like : cp -dpRx / /mnt/newroot
<Insyte> Good to hear; I've had some bad experiences in the past so I tend to shy away from it.
<Insyte> Although they were probably with non-Gnu cp... :)
<mod> is ther a way to specify blocks when resizing with gparted?
<mod> er sorry,  parted (not gparted)
<mod> so that I can synch things up with output i see from fdism
<mod> fdisk
<mod> argh
<Insyte> The math is pretty straightforward.
<mod> it lists it in 10ths of gigabytes
<mod> its not exact enough
<mod> parted that is
<mod> i.e the filesystem i need to shrink is 10.7, and the tarted is 10.2
<mod> in fdisk i can see block sizes
<mod> were this a blank disk I could do this just in fdisk
<Insyte> Have you already shrunk the filesystem?
<mod> no
<mod> i want to shrink it to the right size
<Insyte> I've done it this way:
<mod> oooooh
<Insyte> Boot into a rescue cd
<mod> yeah there...
<Insyte> Shrink the fs (resize2fs)
<mod> shrink it too small
<mod> copy it in
<Insyte> No
<mod> and expand to fill the partition?
<Insyte> Shrink in place.
<Insyte> Then resize the filesystem.
<mod> resize to what size?
<Insyte> s/filesystem/partition/
<Insyte> Then grow the filesystem.
<Insyte> No need to copy it back and forth; just resize in place.
<mod> i have to copy the filesystem over at some point to the target drive
<mod> the problem gaina, is that the src fs is too large on a larger partition
<Insyte> shrink the fs
<Insyte> in place
<Insyte> That's what "resize2fs" is for.
<soren> mdeslaur: Can you show me the exact command line you're using now? And any config files as well.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528684 in postfix (main) "Google/chrome install failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528684
<mdeslaur> soren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384658/
<mdeslaur> soren: which config files?
<soren> mdeslaur: If you need to ask, none.
<soren> :)
<mdeslaur> soren: hehe :)
<soren> mdeslaur: Err.. It works in bzr, and I don't think I touched that after I released 0.12.1, but I agree it doesn't work with the packages. Very odd.
<soren> mdeslaur: Oh, hang on.
<soren> mdeslaur: No, it's not.
<soren> bug #528027
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 528027 in vm-builder "vmbuilder crashed with AttributeError in set_defaults()" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528027
<soren> mdeslaur: It was never marked Fix Released.
 * mdeslaur hangs head in shame
<soren> bug updated. :)
<mdeslaur> soren: I'm really sorry about that...for some reason, I thought 12.1 was the fixed version
<soren> mdeslaur: No worries. No more than a couple of minutes wasted.
<mdeslaur> soren: I owe you 4 minutes and/or UDS beer
<soren> mdeslaur: Rock 'n' roll.
<kringell> i am trying to recursively chown some dir's and files, however it wont traverse down because of bad directorynames (blank spaces and such). How can pass this hurdle? Or, what should i google and read up on..
<guntbert> kringell: chown -R ?
<kringell> yes... :D
<kringell> sorry to bother
<kringell> problem it's always at the most stupid point
<kringell> /s/it's/is/
<kringell> thanks
<_ruben> if that's the solution, i wonder how you tried to accomplish it in the first place? :)
<kringell> _ruben: i had troubles with tose dirs earlier, because of their naming, now i was stuck in that mindset and missed the "-R"
<kringell> see, troubleshooting the connection for an hour just to realize the cable is unplugged
<soren> mdeslaur: 0.12.2 uploaded.
<melter> is this the right place to discuss server lucid alpha 3?
<Insyte> Is there somewhere I can look to figure out how the netboot kernel was built for a particular release?
<Insyte> Which drivers are built in, etc.
<Insyte> I suspect I may need to add an additional driver to the initrd.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528720 in irqbalance (main) "Keyboard stuck with irqbalance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528720
<ribo> I'm guessing ubuntu karmic won't work with the 2.6.20 kernel becuase mountall requires something that .20 doesn't put in /proc
<ribo> yes?
<lamont> I'd be very surprised if it did
<lamont> it didn't really like the jaunty kernel very much, for that matter
<ribo> mountall has now killed two little projects of mine :/
<ribo> is there anyway to not use mountall
<lamont> dunno
<Insyte> OK, I've established that I'm missing some drivers from the netboot initrd.gz.  Is there an easy way to get them without rebuilding that version of the kernel?
<Insyte> I see the udebs are in the /pool.  Is it, perhaps, the generic-di kernel?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528750 in clamav (main) "package clamav 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10 failed to install/upgrade: vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd (dup-of: 528751)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528750
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528751 in clamav (main) "package clamav 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10 failed to install/upgrade: vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528751
#ubuntu-server 2010-02-27
<qman__> I know it isn't possible to set a console to a widescreen resolution, but is it possible to set a console font to something that's really tall and thin, so that it works well on a widescreen monitor?
<mangos> hey guys, i'm trying to install the latest version varnish but 8.04 LTS only has really old packages, anyone know a way to backport karmic packages or another way?
<|Mike|> pin is the solution !
<mangos> huh?
<|Mike|> hun doesn't sound like an question nor an answere.
<mangos> what is pin?
<|Mike|> *sigh*
<|Mike|> you can pin packages in ubuntu
<mangos> ok i read the wiki
<mangos> backport packages
<mangos> there isnt any for varnish
<zroysch> whats the best way to backup a failing raid5 md partition and compress it at the same time? i'm getting a mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md2, error when i try mounting it. i have to fit about 1.1tb in 920gb
<dassouki> I was wondering, what would you guys recommend for a noob server guy who wants to setup his own email server, calendar, and some form of opendirectory to host all my work related files on
<qman__> dassouki, for email, I suggest postfix+dovecot
<qman__> no suggestions for the other things
<dassouki> qman__: thanks :D
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528814 in puppet "Unit tests error: NoMethodError: Internal error: The :group setting for must be 'service'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528814
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528817 in puppet "Unit tests error: test_correct_type_assumptions, test_paramblocks: undefined method `element'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528817
<dassouki> anyone here using ispconfig ?
<swift> hi guys,
<swift> ive got nagios installed on my ubuntu-server
<swift> i got a socket timeout on my webmail service
<swift> any body can advise me a solution?
<swift> and how i can troubleshoot this?
<swift> coz the webmail url is accessible
<swift> the check is check_http
<swift> guys, what's the function of check_http in nagios?
<stiv2k> hi, i have had a PCI ethernet card connected to my server for years now, and I have just removed it and switched over to the onboard NIC (e100).  The computer still recognizes the onboard one as eth1 and now eth0 has no device for it.  How do I make it back the way it should be?
<axisys> i am looking for a wiki on how to make a ubuntu server secure .. only ssh on and some internal hardening .. and detection of ddos as much possible and drop it to deny .. all details.. i dont want to go with openbsd
<qman__> axisys, ubuntu is secure by default, there's only a few minor tweaks I usually perform
<axisys> any suggestion on where to start would be appreciated
<qman__> such as removing shells from all the builtin users
<qman__> regarding ddos attacks, look into the iptables recent module, and fail2ban
<axisys> qman__: i want to built few server as jumpstations.. they will be used with ssh + rsa two factor securid auth ..
<axisys> and users will need to access them to access company network
<axisys> qman__: ufw ssh limited  .. cool
<qman__> don't know about ufw, I never use it myself
<axisys> qman__: then i wont need fail2ban .. correct
<qman__> I write my firewalls in iptables
<axisys> qman__: gotcha..
<qman__> but yeah, fail2ban and the firewall approach the same problem in different ways
<axisys> qman__: so for my case i will need shell.. anything else you can suggest..
<qman__> the firewall will slow down ddos attackers, while fail2ban will ban failed logins
<axisys> qman__: correct
<qman__> find a guide on configuring SSH in general
<qman__> it's pretty much the same as any other unixy system running openssh server
<axisys> qman__: ih yeah.. ssh also has some parameters to slow down the attacks
<axisys> qman__: true
<axisys> qman__: but how about some internal config change ..?
<qman__> what for?
<axisys> qman__: what users can do and cannot.. wonder if i should drop every users in their own jailed env
<qman__> SSH supports chrooting right in the main configuration now
<qman__> so you can lock users down to their home directories easily
<axisys> qman__: since i will need valid shell.. users will access company backbone network elements only accessible from these boxes
<axisys> qman__: i did not know that .. cool!
<qman__> that's not on by default, but it's fairly simple to configure
<axisys> qman__: yes.. i am pretty comfortable w/ sshd configs..
<axisys> qman__: thanks for the chroot suggestion thru ssh
<axisys> qman__: how does ubuntu compare w/ openbsd or solaris or freebsd btw as far as security and stability.. ?
<qman__> well, I haven't seen any robust comparison testing done, but ubuntu is a secure by default setup
<qman__> there are no extraneous services running, and all the 'tasks' have reasonably secure defaults
<axisys> qman__: ok
<qman__> SSH allows password auth by default, you may want to disable that
<qman__> and some builtin users have shells defined, though they're not able to log in
<qman__> but all very minor things
<qman__> ubuntu disables root by default
<qman__> and uses sudo instead
<axisys> qman__: that last one is my favorite
<axisys> root disable by default
<qman__> yeah, I set that up whenever I use BSD or other systems
<axisys> we use rsa securid auth .. so root cannot login .. but i need to disable passwd auth .. or ssh will allow root to use local
<axisys> like you suggested
<qman__> the default dovecot config allows non-SSL connections too, but that's a very simple configuration change
<qman__> only relevant if you want a mail server
<qman__> well
<axisys> qman__: hmm.. another server will be also ubuntu server and mail server
<qman__> password auth is enabled, and permitrootlogin is yes, but root doesn't have a password, and as such can't log in
<axisys> qman__: so postfix + dovecot probly
<axisys> qman__: right
<qman__> yeah, postfix + dovecot is the typical setup for ubuntu, that's what the built in mail server task uses
<axisys> qman__: so tasksel has a option to setup mail server?
<qman__> they have pretty good defaults, other than dovecot allowing non-ssl connections
<qman__> even the SSL crypto is limited to SSLv3 methods
<qman__> yes
<axisys> i see tasksel has mailserver
<axisys> qman__: does it use hardware crypto accelorator card if available?
<qman__> not sure about that, I know you can, but I don't know if it requires additional configuration
<axisys> qman__: ok
<Overand> Does ubuntu-server 10.04 default to running X (or perhaps if certain things are chosen in tasksel/the package screen?)
<qman__> Overand, no, ubuntu server does not have a GUI
<axisys> qman__: btw.. would be nice if there is a wiki that compile all these suggestion you have here
<Overand> qman__: 10.04 does use a graphical GRUB menu though, right?
<Overand> This machine for some reason is sticking thge monitor into an unusable frequency apparently more or less immediately after GRUB starts
<johnf> with the push to make puppet an integrated part of lucid, anyone know why facter is quite a few versions old?
<qman__> Overand, not sure what you mean by that, I don't know a lot about grub2 myself
<Overand> qman__: Well, I just did a fresh install - and all I get is my monitor complaining about being run at 85 hz, heh
<qman__> axisys, yeah, a conglomeration of security tips would be a good idea
<axisys> qman__: yep
<axisys> johnf: puppet will be integrated w/ lucid ? that is a news to me
<qman__> Overand, well, lucid is still two months from release, those kinds of things happen
<johnf> axisys: well a lot of work has been done to get puppet into main and integrate with etckeeper
<Overand> qman__: aye - but I'm curious to see if i can figure out 'why'
<johnf> or so my memory of server team meeting minutes notes holds
<qman__> Overand, #ubuntu+1 might be of more help
<axisys> qman__: is there any tool there to buil chroot env for user ?
<axisys> qman__: ChrootDirectory is the sshd_config's option .. thanks again!
<qman__> axisys, I've used jailkit in the past, but I don't think that's needed with chrootdirectory
<qman__> my servers all run hardy so I haven't set it up the new way yet
<axisys> this is the chrootdir option -> http://pastebin.com/AKuZvb7f
<qman__> ah
<qman__> well, jailkit can do that, though it may not be the best option, since it's designed to chroot the old way
<axisys> qman__: hmm
<axisys> makejail ?
<axisys> still looking
<swift__> guys, how do i check if my ubuntu-server requires a reboot after ive updated it?
<axisys> swift__: cat /etc/motd
<swift__> axisys, how can i determine if it needs to be updated?
<axisys> swift__: it will show up there .. in few mins
<swift__> axisys, in that file.. it shows ifit needs to be rebooted?
<axisys> swift__: make sure you have this , update-notifier-common installed
<swift__> axisys, how can i check if it's installed?
<swift__> and if it's not installed.. i wont know from the motd file?
<axisys> swift__: http://pastebin.com/q2xs450R <- i am suppose to reboot this one
<axisys> swift__: no
<swift__> oh.. dman
<swift__> i dont think ive got it installed
<swift__> how can i checkif the notifier is installed?
<axisys> apt-cache policy update-notifier-common
<swift__> hey,... it shows me installed:0.70.10
<swift__> means.. i's there right?
<axisys> swift__: http://pastebin.com/g23uCeX6
<axisys> swift__: yes
<swift__> yahoo!
<swift__> so, motd will notify
<swift__> i i dont see that restart is needed
<swift__> coool
<swift__> axisys:.. that's my motd file :http://pastebin.com/Y56rLp6c
<swift__> please confirm if it's fine
<axisys> swift__: looks fine
<swift__> so no reboot.. thanks!!
<swift__> ur a lifesaver
<axisys> swift__: you are welcome
<axisys> cat /etc/cron.d/update-motd  .. it should show motd gets updated every 10 mins
<swift__> axisys.. it's not there
<swift__> that means, it's not running
<swift__> hmmm
<axisys> swift__: do you have this file ? /usr/sbin/update-motd
<swift__> no axisys
<axisys> swift__:  dpkg -S update-notifier-common , what does it show?
<swift__> shows me the locations where it's present
<axisys> dpkg -S /usr/sbin/update-motd ?
<swift__> ..../usr/share/...
<axisys>  dpkg -L update-motd , what does it say?
<swift__> no ... /usr/share/doc/...
<axisys> you will need update-motd
<swift__> these are docs
<swift__> ohk
<axisys> sudo apt-get install update-motd
<swift__> gosh
<swift__> is it safe to install?
<swift__> coz this is a production machine
<axisys> swift__: yes
<swift__> got this error:    E: Couldn't find package update-motd
<axisys> swift__: u r using karmic ?
<swift__> karmic?
<swift__> what's that?
<axisys> lsb_release -a ?
<axisys> sudo lsb_release -a ?
<qman__> or cat /etc/issue
<swift__> it's LTS 8.04
<swift__> 8.04.4
<axisys> swift__: hmm.. i dont have that release..
<swift__> oh...
<axisys> swift__: what pkg did you install that you are wondering about reboot ?
<swift__> my LILO got updated
<swift__> i guess i need to reboot
<axisys> swift__: lilo ? wow ! forgot about it ... i am using grub2
<swift__> im surprised too.. that it's LILO
<axisys> swift__: you got new kernel ?
<qman__> I use regular old grub
<swift__> yep
<qman__> yeah, then you'll need to reboot to use the new kernel
<axisys> swift__: then obviously you will need to reboot :-)
<swift__> ye.. wanted to know if there's a better check though
<axisys> swift__: i should have asked you that long time ago
<swift__> no probs
<axisys> swift__: there is no update-motd in that release.. we established that.. may be a PPA version.. avail
<swift__> oh
<axisys> should I be able to install ubuntu server on x2250 .. this site does not mention anything http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/sun
<Roxyhart0> hi im running a script that call the finction die(), somebody know where i can finf this function? i mean which package?
<Callum__> Roxyhart0: the script should define the function itself if it isn't sourced from another script
<Roxyhart0> im running a script that i run before on gentoo but apparently the sintaxis is a little bit different
<Callum__> Roxyhart0: does the script source any other script files using the "." or "source" commands?
<Roxyhart0> no
<Callum__> in that case if die() isn't defined in the script itself it shouldn't work properly...
<Roxyhart0> well before was function die() now i just wrote die() and is working but still the sintax with the rest of the script is different
<Callum__> Roxyhart0: well, modify your die() function according to the syntax the script uses =)
<Roxyhart0> yes, i think gentoo and ubuntu doesn't work with the same sintax for shell script
<Callum__> Roxyhart0: shell script compatibility depends on the shell being used to interpret the script. Ubuntu and Debian use dash by default, while IIRC Gentoo uses bash, which as quite a lot of non-standard extensions to the shell scripting langauges. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh for more information
<Roxyhart0> thanks a lot :) i will right now
<Callum__> Roxyhart0: if the script you are using is a "bash" script rather than a POSIX-compliant shell script, it would be a good idea to change the shebang at the top of the script from "#!/bin/sh" to "#!/bin/bash"
<Roxyhart0> yes you are right...that is the problem apparently
<Callum__> Ubuntu still uses bash as the default login shell, therefore it is included with the distribution
<Roxyhart0> yes, i suppose i should run it with bash myscript but still doesn't recognize the sintax so i will try to change it
<stiv2k> help! My ubuntu server is losing its network connection intermittently
<stiv2k> it happens with both the onboard NIC and PCI one
<Jeeves_> stiv2k: Wouldn't it be good to check the other side, or the cable? :)
<stiv2k> Jeeves_: what do you mean other side?
<stiv2k> Jeeves_: i think it started happening with one of the latest kernels
<stiv2k> i kept booting 2.6.28.x and it was fine but 2.6.31.x seemed to always have this problem
<stiv2k> anyone?
<JanC> stiv2k: what do the logs say...?
<stiv2k_> gah
<stiv2k_> it froze again
<stiv2k_> i dont know what you said
<stiv2k_> my other nick is from my server which just lost connection
<JanC> just that one line  ☺
<stiv2k_> JanC: which log?
<JanC> syslog for example
<stiv2k_> ok
<JanC> search for network-related errors just before you lost connection
<stiv2k_> uhhh
<stiv2k_> JanC: all i see is smbd, ntpd, and CRON
<stiv2k_> in the syslog
<stiv2k_> JanC: what can i do to fix it?
<JanC> well, first you have to find what happens...
<stiv2k_> JanC: im looking through the logs, but i dont know what i should be looking for
<JanC> does the server lock up completely?
<stiv2k_> i don't think so
<stiv2k_> but i could be wrong
<stiv2k_> i connected a keyboard and screen to it this time
<stiv2k_> so i'll be able to answer that question in a couple minutes
<stiv2k_> JanC: looks like the whole machine is locked up
<stiv2k_> JanC: i get no response from the caps lock lights
<JanC> so, that's more difficult to debug  ;)
<Roxyhart0> hi ...i am using ldappassword to change password users, but when i connect froma windows client it doesnt work unless i change the password with smbpasswd. somebody know if there are any bug with it?
<stiv2k_> JanC: damn
<stiv2k_> JanC: what do i do?
<mco1> Hello. I still got serious problems using samba as my primary domain controller.
<mco1> Would anyone be willing to help? Most of the information can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8889517
<sherr> mcol: I would have a look at the changes made from samba 3.2 to 3.4 and see if any might cause your problems. First, concentrate on the 3.3 and 3.4 changes (others are mainly bug fixes). v3.4 has some significant changes to "domain authentication" for instance. Here : http://www.samba.org/samba/history/
<mco1> sherr: Significant changes to "domain authentication" sounds like my problem. Thank you for providing the link.
<sherr> Have you backups or password/configuration? If all else fails, you can always revert to your previous version i.e. remove 3.4 and put 3.2 back - build from source perhaps. Not ideal - but takes pressure off while you look to find the problem in 3.4.
<mco1> sherr: Everything is backed up. In the company, we got some new machines, though. With windows 7, which spawned the problem of me having to update samba.
<mco1> A complete revert would only postpone the problem.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528894 in apache2 (main) "SSL name-based virtual hosts are supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528894
<mco1> Hello. I still got my problem documented at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8889517
<mco1> I've read in the changelogs, and assume that newer samba versions could solve my problem. Can someone please provide a package for a stable new samba release, or can provide information on how I get one.
<dassouki> are there any dimdim of adobe seminar alternatives ? that I can install on my server
<mco1> Update: After migrating smbpasswd to tdbsam, the windows xp machines can log in again. The windows 7 machines still dont want to join, though.
<sherr> mcol: Haqve you looked at the Samba list/archives? http://lists.samba.org - or Google search for : site:http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba "Windows 7"
<mco1> sherr: I've googled a lot, and have set those registry entries mentioned in http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Windows7
<mco1> Done! I'll document everything over here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8889630
<mco1> Thank you all for your help!
<sherr> mcol: great news! Please do document and I am happy I could offer some help.
<Roxyhart0> hi how i can know the mac address from a IP?
<persia> Roxyhart0: rarp
<persia> Err, I always get that backwards.  Sorry.  arp.
<Roxyhart0> thanks a lot very helpull the command
<Roxyhart0> do you know is there are easy way to detect with with is this IP conected?
<persia> Note that you won't get arp/rarp data unless you're able to communicate unrouted (as the two hosts will have exchanged MAC addresses).  Depending on your environment, you may need to track down nodes one-by-one along the way (especially when walking through NAT, etc.)
<persia> I usually use ping or nmap to detect things about IPs.
<persia> You can use arp/rarp to tell your local host stuff that it didn't autodiscover, which can let you e.g. use nmap on a host on a different subnet but on the same segment without hitting the router.
<Roxyhart0> yes i did, arp work fine but i am not sure which swith is this IP conected
<persia> I'm not going to give you detailed instructions on how to dig out information on remote segments (even if you control them) without a prior trust relationship (because such information is easily abused).
<persia> At a broad level, you can likely track it down by either investigating data available on the switches concerned, or by analysing the network packets available from attempted communication with the target host.
<persia> My apologies at the lack of useful response, but I hope you understand my reasoning.
<Roxyhart0> i already detect that this computer have virus and is dropiing the connection with port 80
<Roxyhart0> i tryied to detect it from the switches but this address i cant find
<Roxyhart0> do you know how i can block the trafic from a particular IP?
<Roxyhart0> somebody know how i can check by internal IPs with tcpdump...?
<persia> Roxyhart0: You can block with iptables (and I think ufw is the recommended tool to manage this.
<Roxyhart0> ok, thanks
<Roxyhart0> hi i am trying to block the access to a IP but still it is accessing, this Ip have virus..i did with -iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0  -p udp -s 172.17.9.160  -j DROP
<persia> As long as you're only intending to block udp, that ought work.  Depending on the nature of traffic, you may also want to block tcp, icmp, gre, etc.
<Roxyhart0> i want to block anything with this ip
<Roxyhart0> but when i do iftop still it have movement
<Roxyhart0> how i can say "anything"?
<persia> I don't know, but "-p udp" says UDP.
<persia> The manpage claims one can send "-p all", but I've no idea if it works.
<Roxyhart0> i dont know how stop this IP have virus and i am getting blacklisted my domain
<persia> The manpage also has lots of other lovely tidbits :)
<Roxyhart0> you know i try manything and still
<persia> Where are you running the command?  If you're getting complaints from an external party that some device on your network is sending packets, you'll need to drop or block the packets somewhere between the offending device and the network gateway (or at the network gateway), and running them locally may not help.
<Roxyhart0> maybe is iftop is laying and is not the real IP
<Nicador_fl> Hello. I have a problem with postfix. If a send an email to @yahoo.com it ends up in Spam.... what's the problem ?
<Roxyhart0> maybe you are balclisted like me
<Roxyhart0> because maybe you got virus in your network
<Nicador_fl> Because of what? This is the first time I send an e-mail with my server.
<Roxyhart0> hehe
<Roxyhart0> well i got similar problem, do you receive a message from where?
<Roxyhart0> spamhouse or something like that?
<Nicador_fl> You are talking about the mail headers ?
<Roxyhart0> what do you mean with Spam?
<Nicador_fl> In yahoo's spam :D
<Roxyhart0> what is the message that you receive
<Nicador_fl> No message.... If i check the email .. it's in spam.
<Nicador_fl> :|
<Roxyhart0> is just yahoo?
<Roxyhart0> i got same problem with hotmail, and they say i needed to configure the dns with s spf file
<Nicador_fl> I see gmail too.
<Roxyhart0> check this address http://www.dnsbl.info/dnsbl-details.php?dnsbl=cbl.abuseat.org
<Roxyhart0> with your IP from you are going outside
<Nicador_fl> Waaa.. looks bad :))
<Nicador_fl> dnsbl-3.uceprotect.net
<Roxyhart0> are you blacklisted?
<Nicador_fl> dnsbl-2.uceprotect.net
<Nicador_fl> Just in thoes 2.
<Roxyhart0> you need to pay...they ask for pay i think
<Roxyhart0> i hate virus...i am getting this problem now
<Roxyhart0> for hotmail i had a lot of headache, they say i need to setting my dns with a spf file or something like that
<Nicador_fl> It's my subnet to blaim.
<Roxyhart0> still i cant drop packages from a infected IP...
<persia> Nicador_fl: http://www.openspf.org/ may be helpful (if you don't get a better answer here), especially http://www.openspf.org/Support
<MatBoy> anyone running on ext4 on a server ?
<MatBoy> I think ext3 for /boot is best
<Nicador_fl> persia, I'm not going to end up nowhere. My ISP is listed in a main spam database http://www.uceprotect.net/. And as far as I know my ISP has problems keeping my internet up and running. No point in asking them to resolve spam issues with other customers, and uceprotect wont make an exception for a single person.
<persia> Nicador_fl: That makes it tricky then :)  You might be able to arrange service with a mail provider or seek an alternate ISP.  I'm not convinced there's anything you can do in postfix otherwise :(
<Roxyhart0> somebody know how i can block a IP and the port, for everything i try but doesn't work
<Nicador_fl> persia, my ISP it's only broadband provider here. An other choice it's DSL but it's not a static IP there.
<Roxyhart0> are u using a NAT?
<Roxyhart0> anyway you just need to request unlisk form uceprotec.net it usually take a couple of hours
<Nicador_fl> No. I'm using direct LAN not class c.
<Roxyhart0> and then when you are unlist you need to try again to send to hotmails account if you are unlisted and still it is going to junk list for hormail maybe you need configurate the spf file
<Nicador_fl> uceprotect said they not make anything for individual. I have to fix the ISP to fix myslef.
<Roxyhart0> i am the queen of blacklisted for this virus and always there are a way to unlist
<Nicador_fl> I don't think it's a virus in my ISP. I live in romania, then land of ebay, paypal scams :))
<persia> Nicador_fl: finding another mail provider is likely your only solution, and using it as a smarthost (perhaps with some pull feature to get mail from there back to you).
<Roxyhart0> if you dont have those security system doesn't matter...the viruses are internationals :) and travel aroud the world
<MatBoy> guys, no-one using ext4 yet >
<MatBoy> ?
<Nicador_fl> persia, I used google apps in the past... but I need the php mail() function :)
<Roxyhart0> im ext3, is more safety for me
<Nicador_fl> It's easyer to me to build websites with mail features using mail() than to write a SMTP class each time.
<MatBoy> Roxyhart0: Iḿ with  you there, but what is your reason for the safety ?
<Nicador_fl> My ISP has a SMTP server for clients with PPPoE that have 25 blocked. But it seams I can't access it cause I have 25 running LOL
<Roxyhart0> im not sure really i ask time ago and is more probed and work fine, i lost information before with anothers formats and ext3 worked fine so i prefare stay there
<persia> Nicador_fl: postix can work in smarthost mode, if all you want is php mail()
<Nicador_fl> I hate deppending on the google servers :(
<MatBoy> Roxyhart0: I have everything running ext3 also
<MatBoy> Roxyhart0: just setting up a new server with lvm on softraid
<MatBoy> and again... ubuntu server has ext4 in the list :s
<kirkland> cjwatson: could offer a hint on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/527648 when you get a chance?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 527648 in eucalyptus "Running instances can't be contacted from CLC in CLC+Walrus / CC+SC / NC topology" [High,Confirmed]
<kirkland> cjwatson: see the thread in the bug
<kirkland> (mostly me talking to myself)
<zroysch> whats the best way to backup a failing raid5 md partition and compress it at the same time? i'm getting a mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md2, error when i try mounting it. i have to fit about 1.1tb in 920gb
<sherr> zroysch: might be worth looking at clonezilla? I think there are many other backup/archiving solutions around as well.
<zroysch> sherr: i have a clonezilla boot cd.. is there an application i can install so i dont have to connect a monitor and keyboard etc to the server
<sherr> zroysch: OK - what about using partimage or even just dd + gzip?
<sherr> http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<zroysch> yea someone mentioned i could pipe it from dd to bz/gzip
<zroysch> but partimage requires a mount, i think
<sherr> I don't think so - but why guess? Read the docs ...
<Jeeves_> Hmm
<Jeeves_> I need to edit main.cf in the postfix config to enable an ipv6 smarthost
<zroysch> sherr: thanks trying partimage now
<zroysch> hmm yea its not showing my md2 partition
<zroysch> yet it shows the md1 raid1
<sherr> zroysch: I guess md2 needs to be started perhaps? check /proc/mdstat
<zroysch> sherr: its running
<zroysch> http://pastebin.ca/1813571
<zroysch> not sure if anything is wrong here
<zroysch> hmm.
<zroysch> when i run partimage without sudo, it shows md2
<zroysch> strange
<zroysch> with sudo http://pastebin.ca/1813575
<zroysch> without sudo http://pastebin.ca/1813576
<sherr> zroysch: sorry no idea. Maybe there are verbose/debug flags on the CLI, and get more information about errors/warnings
<zroysch> true
<zroysch> sherr: thanks i'll try finding a command
<uvirtbot> New bug: #529056 in eucalyptus (main) "instances disk size needs to be bigger than filesystem size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529056
<zroysch> http://www.partimage.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=754&sid=913e061b7f2d8edc54aac2e6e8345080
<zroysch> hmm seems to be an old problem
<sherr> sherr: yes, seems pretty bad. can't tell from the "changes" file if it's been fixed - but lots of "applied patch from ..". maybe compile and try.
<Nicador_fl> Hi again. How do I change the reverse of my ip? * Dns resolved 86.126.159.38 to 38-159-126-86.rdspt.ro
<sherr> Nicador_fl: that looks like an ISP DNS record - so maybe ask them.
<garymc> Hi Guys. I created Virtual Domains on my server last week. www.thefinancefacility.com and www.secret-eye.com
<garymc> Now if I type secret-eye.com without the www the financefacility.com website shows up. How dO i stop that happening and make it go to the correct site?
<cyphermox> garymc, make sure your Apache config (I assume it's apache and virtualhosts) has a line ServerAlias with your alternate urls (without www)
<garymc> cybermox take a look at my file see if its ok. I thought I did that http://pastebin.ca/1813775
<hagedorn> hello, me working for a media  agency which have to send a few million mails per week, ... want to change our mail system from exim4 to postfix in ubuntu hardy cause of better sopport for dkim,... but postfix seem to have some mighty 78 charakter per line restrictions ??? any ideas ?
<porki> is there any website where I can upload the pdf files and get the link for forum so that the pdf can be viewed directly in forum like we do with imges in forum
<stiv2k> hi, how do I change the boot params ? I need to set nomodeset so my server doesnt crash
<BulleTh0> stiv2k: /boot/grub/menu.lst and after that run update-grub
<stiv2k> BulleTh0: is that gonna change it for all future ones?
<BulleTh0> stiv2k: For all futer ones what? :)
<stiv2k> future kernel installations
<BulleTh0> stiv2k: I can't answer that :) I never updated my kernel.
<stiv2k> BulleTh0: why?
<BulleTh0> 5 years ago I updated the kernel and the OS got busted :)
<stiv2k> lol
<ogex> :D
<BulleTh0> Like .. why scrach a leg if you don't have a ich ? :))
<guntbert> BulleTh0: and because a mechanic borked my car 5 years ago I never let one touch it any more ;-)
<stiv2k> BulleTh0: because you should arm yoruself with anti-itch powder so that an itch doesnt develop in the future
<BulleTh0> No way. If my box runs smooth, I don't have to scrach myself.
<stiv2k> dammit
<guntbert> BulleTh0: and that little amount my brakes are deteriorating I don't even notice ;-)
<stiv2k> BulleTh0: i ran update-grub and rebooted and now it says error 11: unrecognized device string
<stiv2k> wht now
<RoyK> any idea if btrfs is to stabilise soon_
<RoyK> ?
<MatBoy> mhh, my ubuntu server does not see my dynalink modem on the ttys0
<BulleTh0> stiv2k: And it wont boot ?
<stiv2k> BulleTh0: yeah
<stiv2k> it put it on 2 lines
<stiv2k> kernel /boot/vmulinuz.... and then on a separate line it has root=UUID=blahblah
<MatBoy> and i know it worked before on another server with the same modem
<BulleTh0> Reboot. And in the GRUB menu press E.
<stiv2k> i already did
<stiv2k> what to edit?
<BulleTh0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grubvga.png
<BulleTh0> Like so.
<stiv2k> aha
<stiv2k> i fixed it
<stiv2k> i put them back on one line and it worked
<stiv2k> why does update-grub put it on 2 lines?!?!? that broke it
<stiv2k> criminals
<BulleTh0> lol @ stiv2k
<uvirtbot> New bug: #529160 in openssh (main) "package openssh-server 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529160
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<sherr> sarah93: SPAM!
<jpds> sherr: They're gone.
#ubuntu-server 2010-02-28
<uvirtbot> New bug: #528860 in vsftpd (main) "Anonymous ftp not disabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528860
<chilicuil> how would you install vbox without X?, I've tried with some .deb packages I've downloaded from virtualbox and sun without sucess
<jmarsden> chilicuil: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose --no-install-recommends    # should do it, I think?
<chilicuil> thx jmarsden, I'm gonna give it a try
<jmarsden> Don't "download packages", use the Ubuntu-provided ones.
<chilicuil> but it only provides the ose package with lack of features such as vrdp or usb support, jmarsden
<jmarsden> Sure, but it works :)
<Cromulent> gah - why does the dovecot-imapd package require you to install the libmysql and mysql-common?
<Bookman> Is there a free alternative to cpanel available?
<Bookman>  Is there a free alternative to cpanel available?
<zroysch> is there any logical reason why unplugging a sata drive would cause other drives to not show up on boot in the list of connected drives for each sata controller
<zroysch> they dont even show up after i plug it back in
<uvirtbot> New bug: #529349 in mailman (main) "postfix-to-mailman.py is broken when postfix recipient_delimiter="-"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529349
<sherr> Bookman: cpanel alternative : http://www.ispconfig.org/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #459055 in puppet (main) "package puppet 0.24.8-2ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459055
<Roxyhart0> hi there i need to download the windows drivers for my cups-samba ...i already did. but when i do cupsaddsmb it say i dont have any woindows drivers. somebody know what i need to do to install this drivers on my samba server?
<BulleTh0> Roxyhart0, did you tryed this? http://www.cups.org/software.php?VERSION=1.4.2&FILE=cups/windows/cups-windows-6.0-source.tar.bz2
<Roxyhart0> thanks BulleTh0, yes i did and then i run the command rpmbuild -ta cups-version-source.tar.gz
<Roxyhart0> it install a folder rpmbuild, but i dont know what i need to do then
<Roxyhart0> because when i run cupsaddsmb -a it say i dont have any windows drivers installed. So i suppose i n need to do something else after the command rpmbuild
<Roxyhart0> do you know tis command?
<Roxyhart0> this
<BulleTh0> Roxyhart0, you need to copy some win dlls from c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\ to /usr/share/cups/drivers/
<BulleTh0> Show me ls -al /usr/share/cups/drivers/
<Roxyhart0> ok, give me a second
<Roxyhart0> i got just cups6.inf, cups6.ini, cupsps6.dll and cupsui6.dll
<BulleTh0> You need these files too ps5ui.dll pscript5.dll pscript.hlp pscript.ntf
<Roxyhart0> how i can get those files, just cpy from a windows machine?
<BulleTh0> Yep. Look here how it should be. http://paste.ubuntu.com/385609/
<Roxyhart0> ok, i will try, thanks. what about the driver for printers to windows machines. i am confuse because cusp.org say i need to dowload from their webpage and i didt work for me
<BulleTh0> On the windows machine you don't need any drivers. Just right-click and connect
<Roxyhart0> ok, i got a old print server and it laso have folder such as x86 and cups-1.3.x
<Roxyhart0> ok, i just copy those files but now when i do cupsaddsmb -a I am getting the error :session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Roxyhart0> do you know when it happen?
<BulleTh0> Sorry Roxyhart0 my net died.
<BulleTh0> I think you need to make some permissions.
<Roxyhart0> i neded to copy some files form the old server located on /var/lib/samba/printers ...but it shouldn't to be the way...still dont understand why the "cups" doc doesn't work
<Roxyhart0> from *
<MatBoy> someone using ubuntu with samba and policies ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #529421 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: underproces installed post-installation script returnerede afslutningsstatus 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529421
<philsturgeon> using virtualmin and i seem to be having trouble viewing my sites via userdir. it was enabled and configured, but today i am getting 500 errors every time i try to view one. http://albert.serverofdoom.co.uk/~philstu/
<lamont> philsturgeon: what does the apache error log have to say?
<philsturgeon> lamont: struggling to find the damn thing :$
<philsturgeon> lamont: fail locate apache | grep error
<lamont> see the config file - if you didn't change it there, then /var/log/apache2/error.log or some such
<philsturgeon> lamont: nothing showing in there, last error was Sun Feb 28 14:02:21 :-/
<lamont> throwing a 500 without logging something is kinda rude of it.  there has to be some leavings somewhere.....
<lamont> but nfc what the issue is, sadly
<philsturgeon> anybody else know what could be making userdir fire a 500 error, or how i can find out why?
<resno> is it possible to run windows under a virtualbox on a server?
<resno> in a way to miniize guis and cpu cylces
<MatBoy> I wonder why sudo net rpc user password tom "secret" -U root gives me a "A bad password was supplied." message
<nOStahl> hi guys is there a way i can serv images of operating systems over a network to a thin client
<nOStahl> what is needed for that software wise
<sherr> nOStahl: maybe the Linux Terminal Server Project is worth a look
<RoyK> nOStahl: ltsp is probably the choice of that, yes
<nOStahl> k
<nOStahl> i have a dell poweredge 2850 to play with
<RoyK> nOStahl: mohaha - tomorrow I have a nice little 2U box with eight 2TB drives dedicated for testing
<nOStahl> jellous
<nOStahl> this server just has two 73 gig maxtors heh
<nOStahl> so with ltsp running on my ubuntu server. (not sure i understand how this works yet) can i serve windows images?
<RoyK> no ubuntu on this box, though
<RoyK> opensolaris ftw :)
<nOStahl> what im wondering is. i have this server here. and a couple thinclients. would like to be able to boot windows xp on the thinclients served from the server
<nOStahl> is that what ltsp does?
<nOStahl> or boot  linux distro as well on the thinclients
<zroysch> ok i guess its time to get new hardware
<zroysch> jesus this is annoying
<zroysch> how does shit just stop working
<RoyK> nOStahl: you're looking for freenx
<zroysch> if i were to get this motherboard would it have ANY problems recognizing 1tb sata drives on EVERY boot? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358
<RoyK> nOStahl: or perhaps xen
<zroysch> it looks like theyre no longer integrating video
<zroysch> which means i'll need a pcix card
<zroysch> sigh
<dustin_> I am having some trouble with drupal on my ubuntu 8.04 server is this the best place to get answers or is there a drupal channel somewhere?
<zroysch> ChanServ: (notice) [#Drupal] Welcome to the generic Drupal channel. Feel free to ask here -- you might get an answer or a suggestion of which channel would fit better. Visit #drupal-contribute if you want to contribute something (and you know you want to).
<dustin_> when I add an attatchment to my new drupal install it is only visible in the post to me and no other users how do I fix that
<nOStahl> use wordpress
<nOStahl> it fixes everything
<dustin_> where do I get wordpress and is it an addon to drupal or a substitute?
<nOStahl> wordpress.org
<dustin_> how much configureing will it take to add it into my lamp server
<RoyK> nothing
<RoyK> apt-get install the bits
<RoyK> wordpress will need some more, but not a lot
<dustin_> "the bits"?
<RoyK> wordpress needs mod_rewrite and some php stuff
<RoyK> larger memory than the initial 8 megs etc
<RoyK> but it's all in the wp docs
<RoyK> not a lot
<dustin_> so this is a replacement for drupal
<RoyK> not replacement
<RoyK> merely an alternative
<dustin_> extention?
<RoyK> no
<dustin_> oh ok
<dustin_> I just wanted to know if I needed to remove drupal before installin
<RoyK> drupal is probably better in terms of CMSes, but wordpress is easier to install
<dustin_> I want easy managability for my users
<RoyK> wordpress lives in a directory and a database and coexist quite happily with drupal
<dustin_> I want them to be able to simply post somethign with a picture
<RoyK> wordpress might be good then
<RoyK> or drupal
<RoyK> or any good cms
<RoyK> just find what you like
<dustin_> well I already installed drupal and moist of my ppl hae signed up for it
<RoyK> if it works, don't fix it
<dustin_> just cant seem to get the pictures working
<dustin_> new to drupal
<RoyK> changing the whole system because of such a detail seems overrated
<RoyK> try to ask on #drupal if such a channel exists
<dustin_> the question is what server would #drupal be on...
<dustin_> googling things with drupal in the title is a nitemare
<nOStahl> usually when drupal or wordpress wont post pictures is lack of ram aloud to php
<nOStahl> check your php.ini file
<dustin_> do I cat that or emacs it to check it?
<nOStahl> sudo nano /etc/php/php.ini probably
<dustin_> there is no php diredctory in /etc
<nOStahl> search for php.ini in /etc/apache2
<dustin_> not there either
<nOStahl> poke around
<RoyK> dustin_: have you installed php?
<nOStahl> he must if he has drupal working
<RoyK> /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<RoyK> try that
<RoyK> modifying it
<dustin_> royk php is installed ond functioning great
<RoyK> /etc/php/apache2/php.ini ?
<dustin_> there is no php directory in etc
<dustin_> cd php
<dustin_> sorry too many open windows
<RoyK> erm
<RoyK> cd /etc/php5
<RoyK> does that work?
<dustin_> nobs.game-host.org/zwoop.php       works still
<RoyK> hey, is there a directory called /etc/php5?
<dustin_> I did ls -a to see what is in etd and nothing with php in the name of the directory is there
<dustin_> etc*
<RoyK> what happens if you do 'cd /etc/php5' ?
<RoyK> after doing that, please do 'pwd' and paste the result
<RoyK> and any error messages
<dustin_> it opened but that is strnge it isnt in the ls I just looked at
<RoyK> whatever
<RoyK> when pwd says you're in /etc/php5
<RoyK> cd apache2
<RoyK> vi php.ini
<RoyK> look for 'memory limit = '
<dustin_> what line am I looking for in the ini file
<RoyK> no idea
<RoyK> look for the string
<RoyK> if you're not familiar with vi as an editor, type <esc>:wq!<enter> at once
<RoyK> then use nano or something
<dustin_> I use emacs
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> search for 'memory_limit', 'max_post_size' and 'upload_max_size' and change those to larger values
<RoyK> after that, restart apache
<dustin_> post_max_size = 8M
<RoyK> memory_limit should be set to something you can afford. the others should be set to something less, according to your needs
<RoyK> yes, that's the default
<RoyK> and usually too low
<dustin_> I am running 256 ram with a 40gb hdd on this tiny server what do you reccomend there
<RoyK> 256 megs of ram?
<dustin_> its a p3
<RoyK> not a lot
<RoyK> but try giving php 128 megs
<RoyK> and set vm.swappiness to 100
<dustin_> total or in max post
<RoyK> sysctl vm.swappiness = 100
<RoyK> just try both
<RoyK> 256 megs of ram is not a lot these days
<RoyK> start with 64 megs on all three variables
<RoyK> it will probably cover   most of the needs
<dustin_> I know that, that is why I use ubuntu server for it
<dustin_> I call it a scrap metal server :)
<RoyK> still, login as root or sudo in and increase vm.swappiness
<RoyK> it's on 60 (per cent) as a default, and on low memory systems, that's too low
<dustin_> ty
<dustin_> sorry if i soud a little dumb but I am new to drupal and php, this server has been great most of the problems are operator error I think
<RoyK> drupal probably isn't the problem
<RoyK> restart the services and try again
<RoyK> it'll probably work
<RoyK> but 256 megs of ram for a drupal server is not a lot
<dustin_> I have a new board waiting to go in as soon as I get a processor for my main computer then I will have a 3gig setup under it
<dustin_> but 265 was pushing it in that old pentium3 setup
<dustin_> when I restart "services" do I restart apache, mysql and php?
<dustin_> I didnt think php was restartable
<RoyK> php is linked to apache - just restart apache
<dustin_> ok
<RoyK> mysql is connected through a socket, and won't need a  restart
<zroysch> wow how long does it take to rm a 1tb file
<zroysch> i thought it could just mark it for overwrite or something
<martin->  zroysch it depends on the filesystem
<zroysch> martin-: i see. its somewhere between ext2 and ext3
<zroysch> file is gone now
<zroysch>  e2fsck found errors on the file system.
<zroysch> great.
<zroysch> that is from part image, when I'm trying to image this raid5 partition
<chocamo> Right now I have a nas using ubuntu server. I also have a small website and I was thinking of just hosting myself through the nas. My worry is security. What could I do to assure none of the personal files on the nas will be compromised by opening it up like this
<zroysch> oh i have the option to continue
<zroysch> chocamo: put a firewall in front
<zroysch> pfsense, ipcop
<ikonia> chocamo: lock down your ports, make sure file permissions are right,
<ikonia> and by right I mean "tight"
<chocamo> how so? Just make sure permission for the right people are what they need to be?
<chocamo> thats about all you can do right?
<zroysch>  Can't read bitmap block 0 from image
<zroysch> great.
<zroysch> is there any way to make part image work when i have file system errors
<zroysch> i get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md2,
<chocamo> there should be a force option right?
<chocamo> I dont remember what it was
<zroysch> hmm not seeing any mention of force on the man page
<chocamo> maybe im thinking of something else
<zroysch> it is almost guaranteed i'm going to lose data if i e2fsck right
<Hoppipola> I have a problem with my RAID 5 /dev/md1 device. Here is my fdisk -l and my mdadm -D /dev/md0 and md1 http://pastebin.com/MBmyrdc4 I recently lost a disk, and failed, removed it, and added a new one. I am trying to mount now, and I can't because I get this error http://pastebin.com/8sSV4xtq
<Hoppipola> Is there a way to retrieve ANY of the data on md1?
<zroysch> geeze
<zroysch> you and me both
<zroysch> starting to think md raid is more trouble than its worth
<Hoppipola> zroysch: I know, I feel like I could have just done multiple hardware backups and been done with it...but I dropped one :(
<Hoppipola> it is in the freezer now, I might try mounting it cold
<zroysch> lolwut
<Hoppipola> zroysch: worked for me before
<Hoppipola> sometimes a damaged disk can be frozen and then mounted cold if you REALLY need the data. Feds do it to break hackers comps, they drop hds in liquid nitrogen
<Hoppipola> =P
<zroysch> interesting
<qman__> I've heard that advice too, didn't work in my case
<qman__> I lost an 8x500GB RAID 5 array when two disks failed within an hour of each other
<Hoppipola> qman_: bad luck, sorry to hear that
<zroysch> raid5 is terrible
<Hoppipola> I have a lot of problems with it
<zroysch> it seems like a bad idea to use drives from the same batch also
<qman__> nothing too important was lost, fortunately
<zroysch> yea i have nothing important on here
<zroysch> just media
<zroysch> but my music is pretty important to me
<qman__> now I'm running 8x1TB in a RAID6 with one spare configuration
<chocamo> I just do bihourly rsyncs
<Hoppipola> zroysch: wish I could say the same about only losing media :(
<chocamo> on 2 diff brand drives
<zroysch> Hoppipola: if its business you gotta be foolish not to backup
<Hoppipola> zroysch: I dropped the backup
<zroysch> dropped?
<Hoppipola> ya
<Hoppipola> like, on the ground
<zroysch> like you were holding it and it fell onto the floor
<zroysch> thats odd
<Hoppipola> zroysch: THEN my hd fell
<Hoppipola> out of the array that is
<Hoppipola> but yeah, bad timing
<chocamo> ya that sucks
<qman__> yeah
<qman__> when I put the first one together I had read that raid 6 was for the paranoid
<chocamo> you need like 3 systems in those black box cases all backing eachother up
<qman__> then I lost my data, now I use it
<zroysch> even raid6
<zroysch> seems like raid10 is the only legit one
<Hoppipola> yeah, I am starting to think I should just make a triangular mirror
<Hoppipola> the RAID, and two external hard copies, but then backup becomes a serious pain
<chocamo> whats your favorite mail server?
<qman__> I like postfix
<chocamo> postfix is default right?
<qman__> yes
<chocamo> I am looking to create a local only frontend for a mail server with php. But I am not sure how I would interface with the mail server itself? Just system() commands in php?
<qman__> what
<chocamo> I want to make my own personal gmail ripoff
<qman__> what's the frontend for? as in, what is it supposed to do?
<qman__> are you just looking for a webmail system? if so, there are plenty that already exist
<chocamo> but I am unfamiliar with postfix so I dont knwo how I would actually retrieve the mail to display etc
<chocamo> I'd like to do my own just for fun
<qman__> well, postfix is only an SMTP server
<chocamo> whats a good imap one?
<zroysch> do people use imap ?
<qman__> postfix+dovecot is the typical setup
<qman__> I always use imap
<zroysch> i tried it in the office in outlook2007
<chocamo> ok
<zroysch> it was god awful
<Hoppipola> can one use fsck to fix corrupted superblocks on ext3 on a drive?
<zroysch> it was slow
<zroysch> and deleting emails was stupid
<zroysch> crossing them out like
<qman__> the problem with pop3 is that it only delivers once
<zroysch> but it was through godaddy so maybe that was the problem
<qman__> doesn't work if you have multiple clients on the same account
<qman__> I get pop3 sent to my phone and imap in thunderbird
<zroysch> the godaddy guy said imap is good because it syncs all your devices to have the same mailbox
<zroysch> they all hated it though so i went to pop3
<qman__> imap is slower, because the mail stays on the server, but it provides far more functionality
<chocamo> ya and thats what I want
<qman__> I've got about 8 accounts set up in my thunderbird, all imap
<qman__> it takes about five seconds to fetch my mail
<qman__> and opening a folder takes about a second
<zroysch> local server?
<qman__> no, internet
<zroysch> took like 20-30 at work
<zroysch> it was stupid
<qman__> gmail, AIM, hosted websites
<zroysch> interesting
<qman__> if you're deleting or marking hundreds of messages at once, it hangs notably
<qman__> but just reading my mail, it takes only a second or two to load each message
<zroysch> and when you go to delete it
<zroysch> what happens
<qman__> I generally don't delete my mail, but that only takes a second or two as well
<zroysch> in outlook it would make a crossout
<zroysch> and just leave it there
<zroysch> until some time later when it removes it
<zroysch> or you could choose to hide the crossouts
<qman__> I hate outlook with a burning passion
<zroysch> also they were saying that if they accidentally deleted something they couldnt get it back
<zroysch> in pop it just goes to the trash folder
<zroysch> imap it disappears
<qman__> dealing with peoples' multi-GB pst files
<zroysch> yea. i know
<zroysch> if it had been up to me they wouldnt be using windows
<qman__> that's a problem with the way the server is set up, not imap itself
<qman__> or the client, not sure which
<qman__> you can move to trash on delete just fine
<zroysch> i see
<zroysch> so a godaddy problem then probably
<qman__> I actually ran into an issue related to that
<qman__> I would delete my spam, and thunderbird would move it to trash
<qman__> but on gmail, imap trash is not the real trash
<qman__> subsequently, my phone would download all the messages in imap trash via pop3
<qman__> their pop3 configuration is not smart enough to consider imap trash as trash
<zroysch> why not imap on the phone
<qman__> doesn't support it, or didn't when I set it up at least
<zroysch> oh
<zroysch> which
<qman__> they added it but I haven't gotten around to messing with it
<qman__> blackberry storm, the 4.x OS didn't support it, but the 5.x does
<zroysch> i wanna try the nexus one
<zroysch> coworker has android on some motorola
<zroysch> i like it
<zroysch> i have a bb. i think it sucks alot
<qman__> the storm, the hardware is nice, but the software is lacking
<qman__> it's slow, lacks features
<zroysch> the touchscreen on that motorola actually seems usable
<zroysch> iphone is not at all
<qman__> and RIM doesn't update very often
<zroysch> yea
<zroysch> so if partimage is telling me e2fsck found errors in the raid5 partition and i cant mount it because wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<zroysch> what am i supposed to do
<qman__> the filesystem is probably trashed
<qman__> I'm guessing you lost a disk
<qman__> but one of the ones you have left isn't any good either
<zroysch> yea i lost one and mistakenly pulled another one
<zroysch> but the array is assembled and running
<zroysch> maybe i should just e2fsck and see what happens
<zroysch> hate losing data without a backup though
<qman__> is it ext3?
<qman__> if so, go for it
<zroysch> it was originally
<qman__> ext3 has a very good recovery rate
<zroysch> but an e2fscking somehow made at least one of the drives ext2
<qman__> well, ext3 is mountable as ext2
<zroysch> ok so just e2fsck /dev/md2 ?
<qman__> I would just 'fsck /dev/md2'
<zroysch> working
<chocamo> how is xfs on file recovery? thats what ive been using for awhile
<zroysch> http://pastebin.ca/1815812
<qman__> I've had several xfs filesystems tank unrecoverably
<qman__> I suggest against it for important data
<zroysch> what is the best for raid
 * RoyK likes zfs
<zroysch> i use ext3 for everything
<qman__> I use ext3 just because it's been the most reliable for me
<RoyK> btw, I've been using xfs for years without losing data
<qman__> I've never lost significant data due to ext3
<zroysch> man. this partition is completely hosed
<qman__> xfs is fine as long as your hardware never fails, you never lose power, and you never shut down improperly
<qman__> but, when it does break
<qman__> at least in my experience
<qman__> xfs loses the whole filesystem
<qman__> where ext3 and reiser can generally recover with minimal data loss
<zroysch> gone beyond  3000 lines of fsck errors
<zroysch> great.
<RoyK> nice
<RoyK> zroysch: raidz with zfs is nice
<RoyK> but that's solaris, no idea what's best for linux
<RoyK> for storage, I only use opensolaris these days
<zroysch> why is it nice.
<RoyK> well, linux lvm seems to be at its early teens compared to zfs
<RoyK> it's a good filesystem with raid integrated
<RoyK> and it's good
<zroysch> i dont use lvm, i think
<RoyK> copy-on-write and snapshotting integrated
<RoyK> it's neat
<RoyK> snapshotting without performance overhead is nice
<RoyK> fs compression and deduplication is also nice
<RoyK> it's not perfect, but still better than anything I've seen in the linux world
<zroysch> yea not sure i'm trying to switch operating systems
<RoyK> I never switched
<RoyK> I merely added another
<RoyK> I still use linux for most stuff
<zroysch> well i'm not purchasing a new server to try it out
<uvirtbot> New bug: #529585 in ntp (main) "package ntp 1:4.2.4p6+dfsg-1ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529585
<RoyK> zroysch: try it on a vm
<zroysch> dont have the time
<RoyK> it's like not having the time to sharpen one's axe before chopping wood
<zroysch> Restarting e2fsck from the beginning...
<zroysch> /dev/md2 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<zroysch> wow
<zroysch> after holding enter for like an hour
<Blond> hi. anyone have 9.10 encrypted server installed?
<Blond> making coffee. be back in 5 if anyone can help w/reboot-after crash on encrypted-server (Karmic).
<sherr> zroysch: why did you have to "hold enter" for so long?
<zroysch> sherr: because i didnt put the command on whatever makes it automatically press enter
<zroysch> wow
<zroysch> http://pastebin.ca/1815963
<zroysch> not looking good
<soren> mdeslaur: Do you have /usr/share/pyshared/VMBuilder/plugins/network ?
<mdeslaur> soren: nope
<soren> mdeslaur: no?!?!
<soren> Oh, wow, nor do I.
<mdeslaur> soren: nope
<soren> wtf.. It's in the tarball..
<soren> Oh, wow!
<soren> Uh, yeah, ok. I'll just go ahead and fix that, shall I?
<mdeslaur> soren: sure :)
<zroysch> does anyone have a live stream for the gold medal match
<zroysch> stupid nbc requiring that i login to verizon to prove my cable subscription
<soren> "the gold medal match"?
<zroysch> yes. ice hockey.
<soren> Uh, no. Not in this channel.
<zroysch> shall i meet you in another channel
<soren> No.
<zroysch> so you're speaking on behalf of everyone
<soren> Yes.
<soren> (!)
<zroysch> grand
<soren> Dude. This is a support/development channel for Ubuntu Server.
<zroysch> chill out.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #529618 in vm-builder (universe) "vmbuilder crashed with VMBuilderException in get_setting()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529618
<soren> mdeslaur: ^
<mdeslaur> thanks soren, that was fast :)
<soren> mdeslaur: Embarassing is what it is :)
<MatBoy> ahh ! tried two dynalinks on my ubuntuserver and none works... which did always on older versions !
<zroysch> if i'm sick and tired of holding enter in this fsck process can i cancel and restart using the option that auto-enters
<johncc> Can anyone give me a pointer to a good resource on configuring wireless interfaces with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<johncc> Is there any non-X tool that is better for a situation where I have a laptop server with a cardbus ethernet and cardbus wireless interfaces?
<johncc> Something like Archlinux's netcfg
<johncc> http://paste.debian.net/61877/
<johncc> Can anyone give me a pointer to a good resource on configuring wireless interfaces with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<johncc> Trying to get a high-res console on GRUB2 seems to violate KISS massively :/
<johncc> I suppose they assume everyone will have KMS now
<johncc> What was wrong with vga= though
#ubuntu-server 2011-02-21
<boxybrown> twb: after initial installation
<twb> Dunno
<azizLIGHTS> ssh keys question: can i just download the server's public key and use that with putty on windows to connect to the server without password?
<azizLIGHTS> or i have to put the client (putty computer)'s public key onto the server
<azizLIGHTS> which way is it
<twb> azizLIGHTS: even if you CAN do that, you shouldn't.
<azizLIGHTS> whats the difference
<twb> azizLIGHTS: each host has a keypair, and each USER has a keypair.
<azizLIGHTS> i dont quite understand i think..
<twb> azizLIGHTS: if you reuse the same keypair for both a host and a user, the system ends up less secure
<azizLIGHTS> :S i cannot undrestand that stuff twb
<azizLIGHTS> can u use words like server and client
<azizLIGHTS> in that sentence
<twb> the server and client are both hosts
<twb> the person sitting at a keyboard is a user
<azizLIGHTS> so if i got the server's public key, im giving access to whole server for one user on the clieint?
<azizLIGHTS> but u want me to do : put user@client's pub key onto server, so only the user@client can get onto server?
<azizLIGHTS> am i understanding
<azizLIGHTS> any thing like ssh keys for dummies exists?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722386 in openssh (main) "sshd buffer overflow detected crash from certain ip addresses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722386
<twb> Sorry, I'm dealing with paying customers at the same time
<twb> azizLIGHTS: you don't have to do anything with the server keypair.  It's exchanged automatically during an ssh login.
<twb> azizLIGHTS: if you want someone to be able to log in with a keypair, you install *their* (the user) public key in server:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<twb> azizLIGHTS: you can also edit /etc/ssh/ssd_config with "AllowUsers user@client" to restrict access to ONLY that username from that client machine (actually, IP address).
<azizLIGHTS> ok so the "client" (the one who want to login) has t always put their public key onto the machine they want to access
<azizLIGHTS> and there is no reverse of this?
<twb> azizLIGHTS: correct.
<twb> Technically you could SSH into their machine and then set up some kind of port forward for a crappy unencrypted RPC, like say telnet or rsh.  It wouldn't be very good, security-wise.
<azizLIGHTS> if the revese happens, it would be the same process
<twb> Right, they would need to add your public key to their .ssh/authorized_keys
<azizLIGHTS> ok i see it now
<azizLIGHTS> much better
<twb> Public key cryptography always works this way -- you publish the public key (i.e. the "lock" part), and keep the private key (the "key" part) secret.
<twb> Then, OTHER people can choose to lock up their stuff with your public key, allowing YOU to unlock it with the secret key.
<twb> Some public crypto frameworks (e.g. GPG) have a de facto mechanism to upload public keys and key revocation (burn) notices, but unfortunately SSH doesn't.
<azizLIGHTS> oh
<twb> You can, of course, always just email your key to people as an attachment, or put it on a public web server and have them wget it
<azizLIGHTS> what actually happens after you do ssh-copy-id user@host, and then do ssh user@host again, what is passed to the host
<twb> Note that the MOST IMPORTANT part of this is that you keep your private key secret.  That is the weakest link in any assymetric cryptography design.
<azizLIGHTS> how does the host know you are user@client and that it maches the entry in its .ssh/authorized_keys
<twb> azizLIGHTS: it knows because when you do "ssh twb@example.net", user is "twb" and sshd can see that I'm coming from 203.7.155.20, which resolves to "client".
<azizLIGHTS> oh
<twb> THEN, it checks the key that I send against the key in ~twb/.ssh/authorized_keys
<twb> (Technically I don't send the key, but some data transformed by the key.)
<azizLIGHTS> k so if i do "ssh aziz@server.com" from workdesktop@client.com, server will see i am workdesktop@client.com, go check on /home/aziz/.ssh/authorized_keys for a key for workdesktop@client.com
<azizLIGHTS> if that makes any sense
<azizLIGHTS> so theres no machine wide key basically, on either side
<twb> azizLIGHTS: no, the server will see "aziz@client.com"
<twb> It's not a very intuitive way for the server to say it
<twb> i.e. from <client user>@<client host>, ssh <server user>@<server host>, sshd will see you as <server user>@<client host>.
<azizLIGHTS> oh
<marshall> hey ubuntu-server
<marshall> I'm trying to setup ldap
<marshall> using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<marshall> I got to the part where I ldapadd backend.example[...]
<marshall> and I'm trying to add frontend.example[...] but it's asking for LDAP admin password
<marshall> I put 'durf' as the password in the backend[...].ldif
<marshall> but it's failing authentication when I try to use it at the prompt
<marshall> any idea what might be wrong?
<nigelb> It happened to me too.  I think you may want to hash the backend password using slappasswd
<marshall> then what?
<nigelb> This is the guide that I used though http://tuxnetworks.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-ldap-server-on-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<nigelb> When I didn't hash the passwords, it didn't work :|
<marshall> so for olcRootPw I need to use the output from slappasswd?
<marshall> it should look like this? "olcRootPw: {SSHA}i8HWx5MRe4wW8e3NzhMvxC6SUrYS3jtx"
<marshall> nigelb?
<Guest60662> okay, I have a server up and running and When lets say one user moves a file to the everyone folder, another file can access it but not be able to delete or change it. I just learned of thei create mask = 0765 will that help any?
<Guest60662> and if not how may I fix this?
<nigelb> marshall: yeah
<nigelb> marshall: (sorry, stepped away for a moment)
<marshall> nigelb: ok, so what can I do now to reset the admin pw?
<nigelb> wel, um, the last the time I messed up I did a apt-get remove --purge and redid the instructions
<nigelb> but that's becasue I'm new to ldap too
<marshall> ok, I'll do that, thanks :D
<electrofreak> my server 10.04.1 isn't booting... I need help critically
<electrofreak> even the Recovery Boot option in grub isn't working
<electrofreak> and all I get is a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<electrofreak> I feel like the output of the boot isn't being echo'd to the screen properly
<electrofreak> can anyone help me diagnose this?
<jmarsden> electrofreak: Can you boot the from a CDROM (livecd) and then examine the hard drive(s) and filesystem(s) on the server from that?
<electrofreak> I did an fsck already
<electrofreak> I'm booting a livecd again... wonder if initramfs is messed up... and needs updating
<electrofreak> I don't like that ubuntu server gives nearly no output at boot
<electrofreak> I've spent many an hour debugging the simplest crap because I got no output from the boot process
<electrofreak> I have a scary feeling I'm going to have to reinstall :-(
<Error404NotFound> I can sftp just fine, but i can't ssh, it just stops there, have waiting for upto half an hour: http://pastebin.com/HxM0yYsk
<electrofreak> ok, figured it out.
<electrofreak> it was trying to mount FS's that weren't there. I just commented out the lines in fstab...
<electrofreak> but I have a MAJOR issue with that fact that it doesn'
<electrofreak> t echo anything to the screen to tell me that
<electrofreak> can someone offer suggestions on how to fix that? I've removed splash and quiet from the grub options.
<jmarsden> electrofreak: Are/were your missing filesystems NFS mounted?
<electrofreak> jmarsden: no... it was a USB drive that wasn't there anymore
<jmarsden> OK.  Then I don't know what to suggest, there are special issues for NFS mounts, the intr option and soft mounting, etc... but they are NFS-specific.
<syb> Has anyone else run "virt-install" in Maverick to boot an ISO (kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso)  and seen it run *extremely* slowly?
<syb> ...using 100% cpu too?
<syb> I must be doing something wrong to cause KVM to take _30_ minutes to boot an ISO! :-(
<syb> I'll go try --sdl instead of --vnc
<twb> syb: you probably don't have hardware acceleration
<twb> syb: try -nographic or -curses if you really want it to be fast
<twb> Not that I think it's the UI that's slowing it down...
<syb> kvm-ok reports "KVM acceleration can be used"
<syb> /dev/kvm is root:root with crw-rw----+
<syb> fwiw, I ran the virt-install command as root anyways (and root is in both kvm and libvirtd groups)
<syb> NOTE: never name a machine 'console' and expect LVM to work when /dev/console already exists! ;-)
<syb> actually, just the automated 'Guided - user entire disk and set up LVM' won't work in the installer.
<yellabs-r2> when installing ubuntu server and after that apt-get install wordpress, should i not end up with an working wordpress install ?
<twb> syb: read RFC1178
<twb> yellabs-r2: if by "working" you mean "secure" -- wordpress doesn't support that
<yellabs-r2> i mean, up and running..
<yellabs-r2> that is , after the install i can login to wordpress with the web frontend
<syb> twb: *nice* article. Now I feel there are many more RFC's I should read.
<twb> The one about terminology for RFCs and FRs is good.
<twb> RFC 2119
<twb> Most of the are more technical, e.g. defining how SMTP and HTTP work.
<yellabs-r2> maybe there is some need for ' how to ' , for example turnkey is a very easy way to setup , user friendly, bitnami tries to do something simular , but that too does not end up with an working setup, and yes, for beginners its difficult, ubuntu server could fill the bill, but its complicated ..
<twb> I am not interested in making things easy for the ignorant.
<syb> twb: a global company i've worked for uses '-' to name machines with <clientID>-<purpose><number>
<syb> eg: canonical-web01
<yellabs-r2> yeah
<yellabs-r2> i can understand that
<yellabs-r2> but easy can also mean better, now if you see easy as better, then you would agree i think .. :)
<syb> so the 1st (test) install of UEC I'm doing in a 2 node topology, I might name "syb-euc01"; Then "syb-node01" for the first Node Controller
<twb> syb: that's a role name, and it's not appropriate for the hostname.
<twb> syb: i.e. it should be a CNAME not an A
<shaggy2> need help, had a blackout today while I was out (UPS also failed), servers bios is set to remain in power off after loss of power server is now running again and is shown on the network, but can not access the websites via the domain name, nore can I get access to the mail server part of it
<shaggy2> what could be causing this problem?
<twb> shaggy2: maybe log into it and find out?
<twb> !mindreader
<twb> Stupid dumb bot :-/
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a 3ware raid card that I would like to check S.M.A.R.T status one each individual harddrive. 3ware output S.M.A.R.T info as hex values. What program can I use to decode this?
<twb> smartctl is used to read/write SMART data
<twb> Whether it can deal with random shitty fakeraid cards, I don't know.
<twb> IME it usually can't
<soren> Blinkiz: Look at smartctl's man page.
<soren> Blinkiz: Search for 3ware.
<shaggy2> I have logged into the server but I am not sure what I am looking for, everything seems to be ok
<Blinkiz> soren, Thanks for the tip. Searching on the Internet, it seems I need some kind of 3w-xxxx driver loaded into kernel first.
<Blinkiz> soren, Nice.. I got it to work know. Thanks!
<lephisto> good morning
<shaggy2> is there a command that will start all services, or show me what servers are running and what is not?
<shaggy2> I ment, or show me what services are running and what is not?
<lifeless> services service --status-all
<shaggy2> ty
<syb> Anyone else here currently have an AMD cpu running some VM's booted via libvirt?
<syb> On Maverick?
<twb> Do you mean amd64?
<syb> twb: This box I'm on is booted to i386 running an Athlon 64 X2 CPU
<twb> Why do you care what vendor?
<syb> I'm reading on the www.linux-kvm.org/page/FAQ that if hardware virtualisation is being used then the usage count of  kvm_amd kernel module will be >0
<syb> I was complaining earlier that my VMs booted via libvirt are running very slowly. Looks like they aren't using KVM.
<twb> Hum, OK
<syb> The cause is obvious, from this log file entry: "open /dev/kvm: Permission denied". However I fail to see the permissions problem
<twb> ls -l /dev/kvm
<syb> crw-rw----+ 1 root root 10, 232 2011-02-20 13:45 /dev/kvm
<twb> Who does virtd run as?
<twb> ps auxf | pastebinit
<syb> root is running "/usr/sbin/libvirtd -d"
<syb> but user '114' is running /usr/bin/kvm
<syb> grep 114 /etc/passwd tells me "libvirt-qemu"
<syb> twb: I'm doing this testing of building VMs today using a Maverick i386 LiveDVD to boot this host machine.
<twb> Perhaps you need to wangle that, then
<syb> ...so my fail might be just the occasional weirdness of permissions/ownerships of software installed into a LiveCD session.
<syb> twb: *thankyou* for your input. I reckon I best do my experimentation with VMs from a real install of Ubuntu instead of a LiveCD boot.
<twb> Shrug
<twb> Whatever man
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722505 in openssh (main) "openssh (1:4.7p1-8ubuntu2) hardy-proposed MISSES UPDATES FROM openssh (1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2) hardy-security" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722505
<shaggy2> need help, had a blackout today while I was out (UPS also failed), servers bios is set to remain in power off after loss of power server is now running again and is shown on the network, but can not access the websites via the domain name, nore can I get access to the mail server part of it. everything that is ment to be running is running, but I can't acces the sites or mail help???
<twb> 19:14 <twb> shaggy2: maybe log into it and find out?
<twb> Ah, you asked about that.
<twb> I imagine you would be looking at /var/log/apache2/err.log or similar, and your process tree to see if it's running, etc.
<shaggy2> I have logged in I have done service --status-all and checked that everything in running
<twb> I know nothing of service(8); that's a RHism
<shaggy2> how do I check process tree?
<twb> ps auxf
<shaggy2> wait I think I know what happened
<shaggy2> I moved house recently, got my ISP to transfer my connection to the new place, and got an e-mail stating a new IP address. I called them about it they said that my old ip address will be transfered to the new account at the time of the new account getting activated
<shaggy2> I bet the didn't change it
<twb> shaggy2: how are you getting in if it's using the wrong IP?
<vagy> hi
<shaggy2> cause the server is on my local network
<twb> Fair enough
<twb> In that case you can easily test if the IP is buggered
<shaggy2> yeah I have, it's the new IP witch I didn't want, but then again maybe I should keep it, might stop the DoS attacks
<vagy> i have a severe problem on a production 8.04 server after performing a regular update through aptitude...it updated the kerberos libraries and after rebooting the system cant find libkrb* (ls libkrb* gives a no such file or directory when resolving the symlinks to the actual versions) ... any idea how to recover?
<twb> nope, sorry
<vagy> i would say that i need to identify the exact package the contains kerberos libraries and try to update again, in case something went wrong while updating.... can someone point to a direction about finding this package?
<twb> shaggy2: just find out, "ip address"
<twb> shaggy2: that is, run the command ip with the argument address
<jmarsden> vagy: libkrb53.  rmadison -s hardy-updates libkrb53 outputs:      libkrb53 | 1.6.dfsg.3~beta1-2ubuntu1.8 | hardy-updates | amd64, i386
<vagy> jmarsden: thanx man, i am on it
<jmarsden> vagy: You're welcome
<vagy> jmarsden: hm do you think this error (while running apt-get) is related to a filesystem crash? EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_free_blocks: freeing blocks not in datazone
<vagy> and the last error: EXT3-fs error (device sda1) ... : Journal has aborted ... oh my
<floown> hello
<floown> I have a locale prob with some � instead to have a correct caracter, what shloud I enter please?
<jmarsden> vagy: I don't know, but that doesn't sound good to me... at all... but it is 2am here, I need to get some sleep, hopefully someone else can help you troubleshoot that.
<vagy> jmarsden: ok, thanx a bunch!
<jmarsden> vagy: No problem.
<vagy> hi again
<vagy> for some filesystem crash reasons, i have trouble executing apt-get or aptitude (for instance /var/lib/dpkg/status cant be parsed, coz its damaged) .. is there a way to re-install apt-get and its dependencies for ubuntu 8.04 server?
<lephisto> okok
<lephisto> ubuntu dev's here?
<lephisto> lasst chance to comment on that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/719333
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 719333 in lvm2 "CLVM not locking LV's properly even when set to "exclusive"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lephisto> otherwise ubuntu is no server OS anymore
<lephisto> and i have to switch to RHEL or sth
<lephisto> unluckily
<vagy> update: /var/lib/dpkg/status is backed up in /var/backups so using that resolves the broken status file problem (pheww)
<marcriera> hello. I wonder why ubuntu 8.04 and 10.04 have different hash functions to store same password on /etc/shadow .  And still I can move users from one OS to the other without problemes, or I'll find in trouble one of this days?
<vagy> update: my /var/lib/dpkg is severly f*ed up, now i have a missing available file .. which is repaired using this: sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<MTecknology> What would be the best way to block an IP?
<MTecknology> nvm... ufw works
<Blinkiz> Hi. I would like to put in a Deny rule in ufw before my allow lines. Currently my new "deny" line is last in the chain and do nothing. Is it a way to put a rule line at the beginning of rule sets without deleting the pre existing ones?
<marcriera> MTecknology, put that ip on /etc/hosts.deny
<MTecknology> marcriera: turns out that doesn't work; the binary isn't using libwrap.sop
<MTecknology> Blinkiz: i made a nice little one liner for this :)
<marcriera> MTecknology, which binary?
<MTecknology> while read ip; do ufw insert 1 deny from $ip to any; done < /etc/nginx/ips
<MTecknology> marcriera: nginx
<marcriera> MTecknology,  I do not use nginx myself, but this can be useful for you => http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-nginx-access-control-howto/
<shaggy2> TWB: if you are still there just thought I would let you know that my ISP has corrected the issue and given me the IP Subnet mask I bought 2 years ago. bloody idiots
<twb> O
<twb> *OK
<MTecknology> marcriera: i had been doing that; but i'm looking for higher than nginx level now - and i think ufw will work for this
<marcriera> I have a remote server with 10.04, is there any way to snapshot the HD before I do an upgrade ,  to be able to rollback in case some package like mysql does not upgrade well?
<marcriera> MTecknology, I can share my iptables management script with you if you want
<MTecknology> my list of blocked ip's it getting a bit long... http://mteck.pastebin.com/ZJnF6YW0
<marcriera> MTecknology, i never like 'Uncomplicated' stuff. It's like dreamweaver, is easy but you'll never know what its doing
<MTecknology> marcriera: sure
<MTecknology> could be fun
<MTecknology> I used to do the iptables rules myself but just got kidna sick of it
<marcriera> let me 2 secs
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Klaus_Dieter> is it posisble to set up ubuntu server using a network install?
<MTecknology> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Klaus_Dieter> thanks
<vagy> bye
<marcriera> MTecknology, I just opened a private session to send the files.
<Klaus_Dieter> lovely - the installation from knoppix page was what I Was looking for
<MTecknology> marcriera: I can't accept dcc connections
<marcriera> MTecknology, then, let me clean the script. ;)
<marcriera> MTecknology, http://paste.ubuntu.com/570021/  here it goes
<nathanael> does anyone know how to configure wireless net on a ubuntu headless server. i have the card installed but thats it
<kdeNatCode> does anyone here know how to configure wireless on a headless ubuntu server
<basas> hello
<basas> i have one problem with ltsp, ubuntu server and AD
<basas> when i try to log in on the thin client and do mistake in password or user name (using AD user) the login screen show me something like that
<basas> basas@10.10.100.183's password:
<basas> it looks like the server searching a local account
<basas_> can someone help me with this ?
<basas_> i think that it can be done in pam.d but i dont know how
<pmatulis_> basas_: you see user@address onscreen only when you make a mistake in password?  it's not clear
<basas_> no i see this on every time when i put wrong user name or password
<basas_> for example
<basas_> good user name nad password everything works fine
<basas_> good user name and wrong password i see basas@10.10.100.183's password:
<basas_> and then if i put right password i can log in but system hang up on black screen (i think because i dont have this account localy)
<pmatulis_> basas_: so, yes, i believe you need to change PAM file(s)
<basas_> i want to log in only with AD users
<pmatulis_> basas_: you should also look in /var/log/auth.log for guidance
<basas_> can you help me what i should change in pam.d ?
<pmatulis_> basas_: it seems common, did you google 'pam active directory'
<basas_> yes i google for two days and dont find answer
<pmatulis_> basas_: strange
<basas_> here is solution but
<basas_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<basas_> i use likewise to connect to domain
<basas_> not winbind
<pmatulis_> basas_: likewise is supposed to work
<basas_> yes and it work but i dont want see this line basas@10.10.100.183's password
<basas_> when student do mistake in username or password i want to back to login screen without this check of local user
<pmatulis_> basas_: but it doesn't work, you get a black screen when you put in correct credentials
<basas_> yes but only if i put good user name next first time wrong password and second time good password
<basas_> because i dont have this account locally
<basas_> and then i have black screen
<basas_> but when i put good user name and good password for first time everything works fine
<basas_> ok i must go thank you for your help and i will be continue with pam and i've hope that i figure out this :)
<basas_> bb
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722594 in puppet (main) "tlsv1 alert decrypt error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722594
<pmatulis_> basas_: like i said, i would do another test and check the logs to see what is happening, then look at pam
<basas_> ok
<basas_> ty you again
<pmatulis_> basas_: np, come back and let me know
<jamespage> smoser: around?
<rawler> hi.. attempting to run Ubuntu under lxc, but are having problems with udev not being removable due to upstart depending on it.. (through mountall)
<rawler> are there any workaround?
<hallyn> rawler: if you're on maverick or natty, you can leave udev in
<hallyn> rawler: if lucid, then the workaround is to install an upstart job which fakes the udev signals
<rawler> new distro under lxc is maverick, upgraded from lucid.. (host is lucid)
<hallyn> if host is lucid, then you need the workaround
<hallyn> but look at /usr/lib/lxc/templates/lxc-ubuntu
<hallyn> it does the workaround you need
<rawler> problem is that the apt-upgrade to maverick failed since udev is not allowed to create it's devices..
<hallyn> yes
<hallyn> apart from pinning the udev package, i don't know the best solution
<rawler> so ATM, I can't finish the upgrade due to "mknod: `/lib/udev/devices/ppp': Operation not permitted"
<rawler> crap.. :S
<rawler> well, well.. the container was pretty vanilla so I guess I can try to reinit it from Maverick..
<hallyn> look up how to pin package versions, that should let you skip udev
<hallyn> rawler: yes, the reason it's not a big deal to ppl is that continers are usually somewhat throwaway, just xfer your data
<rawler> but, it isn't possible to remove it? it seems superfluous to have udev and plymouth installed, when its never, ever used?
<hallyn> i don't know how to do it
<rawler> oki..
<hallyn> you might ask on #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel (or keep asking here, someone else might know)
<hallyn> rawler: (but it is a holiday in the US)
<hallyn> rawler: btw, there is a #lxcontainers channel you might join too
<rawler> yes.. I'll hold here, I think.. seems like mostly a server question..
<rawler> oh? on FreeNode? I did search for such group earlier when troubleshooting a different question..
<hggdh> soren: ping
<rawler> strange.. I search for *lxc* in all channels.. well, well.. :)
<raubvogel> Anyone using openipmi?
<Daviey> raubvogel, many people use openipmi.
<raubvogel> Daviey, I would expect so. I wanted to know how to enable it. What I am finding is that you have to manually do modprobe the required stuff even though it is officially supported by canonical
<raubvogel> Also, it seems that openpmi has its own gui and command line interface and yet all examples I find through google show people using ipmitool
<Daviey> raubvogel, yes - that seems to be the case for me aswell. :/
<raubvogel> Makes me feel something is missing here
<raubvogel> Or I am doing something wrong
<soren> hggdh: You rang, sir?
<raubvogel> Daviey, which modules do you load?
 * Daviey checks
<Daviey> raubvogel, hmm, something looks broken on mine... http://pb.daviey.com/WZzk/
<Daviey> hmm, might be correct
<raubvogel> You know more than I do ;)
<Daviey> i'll try another server in a bit.
<raubvogel> Thanks
<Daviey> hallyn, Are you working on the libvirt and multipath-tools merge?
<jdstrand> linuxtech: re mailman> should be today
<Daviey> ttx, Are you still tracking tomcat?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722619 in ethtool (main) "Sync ethtool 1:2.6.37-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722619
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722621 in mailman (main) "Sync mailman 1:2.1.14-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722621
<Slyboots> Hmm..
<Slyboots> Ah, I've just been reading netstat, Noticed that "Privoxy" is making a LOT of loopback connections on my server (all Time_wait)
<Slyboots> Like.. 50-60+
<Slyboots> This seems to be new and.. kind of weird behavior
<Slyboots> Perhaps some kind of configuration error ro..?
<Daviey> jdstrand, RE: mailman, is that a security update for lucid to close CVE-2011-0707 ?
<uvirtbot> Daviey: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-0707)
<jdstrand> Daviey: hardy - maverick, yes. mdeslaur is working on it if you need more details
<jdstrand> Daviey: oops. dapper - maverick
<Daviey> jdstrand, Oh no.. just wanted to check that one was in safe hands. :)
<mdeslaur> Daviey: yes, and CVE-2010-3089 also
<uvirtbot> mdeslaur: Multiple cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerabilities in GNU Mailman before 2.1.14rc1 allow remote authenticated users to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via vectors involving (1) the list information field or (2) the list description field. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-3089)
<Daviey> lovely...
<hggdh> soren: you are the admin for the server-qa team, and my membership is expiring... would you mind?
<ttx> Daviey: a bit. But James does too.
<ttx> Daviey: why?
<Daviey> ttx, I wondered if you were still active in debian maintainership.
<Daviey> Noticed a new upstream release in Debian, and wondered if you knew if it was 'risky'
<Daviey> jamespage, ^^ same question to you.
<Daviey> (tomcat6)
 * jamespage takes a look at the detail
<Daviey> super
<raubvogel> Daviey, is there a way in openipmi/ipmitool to identify a power supply if you have more than one?
<compdoc> redundant psus? thats always nice
<raubvogel> compdoc, agreed. It took me a while to convince the powers-to-be that was a nice thing to have
<compdoc> I have a server I need to sell that has the ability, but I dont have a 2nd psu
<compdoc> its a monster sized box
<jamespage> Daviey: having trouble seeing *.apache.org at the moment for detail of upstream change logs
<Daviey> raubvogel, good question... I've never needed to do that... TBH, my ipmi usage is normally limited to power control and serial console.. I could look into it, currently really busy tho :(
<Daviey> jamespage, I struggle to see upstream changelogs for all apache projects.. that is nothing new :(
<Daviey> jamespage,  axis2c is another good example :)
<hallyn> Daviey: no, holiday
<hallyn> Daviey: jdstrand gave me some feedback on the changelog.  I'll hand it back to him after I integrate those
<hallyn> Daviey: he'll upload it hopefully tomorrow
<hallyn> as for multipath-tools, I have a package merged from unstable but would like it tested first
<jdstrand> hallyn: I'm here today, so if you give it to me, I should be ablt to provide feedback, testing, etc
<hallyn> jdstrand: won't have it today, sorry
<jdstrand> hallyn: but being it is a holiday, if it isn't ready, I'll still do it tomorrow like I said
<jdstrand> sure
<hallyn> (but hopefully I"ll get my *&%( laptop doing ad-hoc networks)
<hallyn> Daviey: then again, maybe we should just uplaod the multipath-tools merge, and fix up bugs as they come...
<hallyn> Daviey: if you have time to review the merge, that'd be great
<hallyn> Daviey: it's at people.canonical.com/~serge/mp-sources.tgz (and mp-merge-sid.tgz for some built .debs)
<Daviey> hallyn, Totally forgot it was a holiday, sorry!
<Daviey> hallyn, If you have it in bzr, fancy pushing it there if you have a few moments?
<Klaus_Dieter> can I use debootstrap to install ubuntu server?
<Klaus_Dieter> what is the current code name then?
<hallyn> Daviey: it's at lp:~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/natty/multipath-tools/merge-sid/
<soren> hggdh: Oh, sure.
<Daviey> hallyn, you are a rock star
<Daviey> hallyn, will have a look shortly... now get back to holidaying :)
<Daviey> jamespage, I was just looking at jython, were you planning a merge of this?
<jamespage> Daviey: jython -> antlr3.2 -> maven (MIR 70+) so not this cycle - see Java Library Housekeeping blueprint
<Daviey> jamespage, ahh, i think you did mention that one previously.
<jamespage> maybe once :-)
<Daviey> or thrice
<jamespage> Daviey: re tomcat6 - there is quite alot of upstream change between .28 and .32 (especially .30).
<Daviey> jamespage, sounds a little risky... did you find a changelog?
<jamespage> Daviey: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/changelog.html
<Daviey> oo, thanks
<jamespage> Daviey: there are a couple of minor version upgrades on dependencies in .30 which make me a little uncomfortable.
<Daviey> jamespage, many bug fixes, but are you as scared by the size of it as i am?
<jamespage> Daviey: yep - its all good stuff but I'm not sure that its the right time in the release cycle to include the upgrade
<Daviey> jamespage, sounds good to me... (stay with current)
 * jamespage notes that Debian have only just uploaded to unstable 
<Daviey> yeah
<jamespage> sync early next cycle would be better me thinks
<Daviey> jamespage, agreed.. super, thanks for looking at it
<MTecknology> marcriera: neat
<usseldridge> hello!
<usseldridge> can some one tray to help me with openvpn?
<marcriera> MTecknology, if you make improvements, remember to send them back :)
<MTecknology> marcriera: sure thing
<usseldridge> i'm using 8.04.3 server version since '06
<usseldridge> and i can connect without problem until maverick (client)
<Pici> usseldridge: Impossible.  8.04 didn't come out until 2008.
<Pici> Do you mean 6.06 instead?
<usseldridge> before i use 6.04
<Pici> Okay :)
<usseldridge> now, with nm i can connect but no ping (destination host unreacheble)
<usseldridge> syslog on client report this:
<usseldridge> http://usseldridge.pastebin.com/jeFcFe9J
<usseldridge> and openvpn.log on the server report this:
<usseldridge> http://usseldridge.pastebin.com/N7NMCvin
<jamespage> Daviey: hows you cloud-init?
<Daviey> jamespage, acceptable.. i've toyed with it, but i don't claim to be an expert
<Daviey> jamespage, Whyda ask?
<jamespage> Daviey: so I just need a guide on how todo something with it (have been looking at the ec2 automated testing today)
<Daviey> (as you probably guess, smoser is probably on a beach somewhere)
<jamespage> yep - no pong from him earlier - then I remembered....
<Daviey> jamespage, We have some cloud-init recipies in awstrial.. perhaps that would be a good start?
<jamespage> Yep - started there - really helpful
<Daviey> awesome
<Daviey> jamespage, are you using boto or txAWS?
<jamespage> Daviey: boto - I really like it :-)
<Daviey> jamespage, yeah, boto is REALLY easy to get started with... the proof of concept for awstrial was really quick to hack together against my local Euca cloud
<Daviey> apparently txAWS is better, but boto i found easier to get started
<jamespage> Basically I want to run x python unit tests once the required packages have been installed; I can't figure out which option lets me drop a file into the instance without actually running it!
<Daviey> seems to do the job.
<Klaus_Dieter> hi again - can anyone walk me through a grub installation? in the past I have tried it numerous times but it never worked. However now I want to have a system as close as possible to standard ubuntu and I am stuck on the knoppix install where setting up grub is in order. grub-install says "/dev/hda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive" so I ran grub-install --recheck /dev/hda1 which gave me a "no drive found, is /dev mo
<Klaus_Dieter> so I am out of ideas. any help is appreciated
<Daviey> jamespage, hmm.. one moment
<Daviey> jamespage, can't you just cat it?
<Daviey> jamespage, ie, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awstrial-dev/awstrial/trunk/view/head:/awstrial/templates/cloud-init/personal-hello
<jamespage> Well I could.... - just looking for a neater way to drop this payload onto the server
<Daviey> jamespage, wget ?
<Daviey> jamespage, you could grab the file from the hudson server?
<jamespage> Daviey: I could also stick them in a bzr branch I guess
<Daviey> that is potentially cleaner, actually
<Daviey> especially if multiple files
<jamespage> trying not to tie it to much into Hudson - means you can run the test standalone before full automation
<Daviey> easier to track changes etc
 * Daviey +1's a bzr branch
<jamespage> well its the way I want to take the iso testing - tests in a separate branch to the codebase.
<jamespage> OK - I'll take that approach then.
<Daviey> jamespage, hmm, pushing results back to hudson - how are you going to control credentials?
<jamespage> I'm gonna pull them - I generate a new key-pair for each test run so I can access the server over SSH.
<jamespage> I guess I could push the python, execute and then collate resilts.
<Daviey> jamespage, ahh, the tests publish their results in a YAML file or something - and you scp them?
<Daviey> That sounds secure and clean.
<jamespage> xml - so Hudson can parse it.
<Daviey> oh aye.
<Daviey> Sounds good to me!
<jamespage> so any recommendations for using SSH with python? I could drop to direct execution of commands but...
<Pici> Paramiko is nice.
<Pici> !info python-paramiko
<ubottu> python-paramiko (source: paramiko): Make ssh v2 connections with Python. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-2 (maverick), package size 800 kB, installed size 7804 kB
<Daviey> jamespage, if you are just scp'ing one file - i'd probably shell out tbh
<Daviey> but otherwise, as Pici said - paramiko
<jamespage> cool - thanks for the advice; I need to monitor for the presence of the /tmp/done file  as well so I'll take a look and see
<Daviey> jamespage, actually, seems there is a scp python module
<Daviey> hmm.. but not installed by default.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722698 in amavisd-new (main) "package amavisd-new-postfix 1:2.6.4-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722698
<hggdh> Daviey: how's usage on the test rig?
<Daviey> hggdh, would you be angry if i said i hadn't got to using it yet?
<hggdh> Daviey: not at all :-)
<Daviey> hggdh, oh good...  well, i have to admit, i haven't got to it yet.
<hggdh> Daviey: no prob. Can I have one of the machines?
<hggdh> (I put the five of them for you)
<Daviey> hggdh, oh feel free - if two are still remaining that is enough for me.
<Daviey> hggdh, i don't want to block you, with my experimentations :)
<hggdh> Daviey: OK, I will take over sapodilla and soncoya; you can have (at least for now) mabolo, marula, and santol
<Daviey> hggdh, super, thanks
<hggdh> anybody tried today's ISO?
<hggdh> Hudson shows them all as failures, and -- trying manually -- I get "no kernel modules found" on start of d-i
<Daviey> hggdh, That can indicate the kernel is newer than the modules, which means that the iso was rolled before the modules were published in the archive
<Daviey> hggdh, I wouldn't worry too much, use the previous build; if the same happens with the build tomorrow - start worrying :)
<hggdh> Daviey: indeed, this seems to be it. I will wait for tomorrow before I yell
<intel352> hey guys, are there any backports from Natty to Maverick, for php5?
<intel352> looking for the compiled-in pcntl support that natty has for it's PHP5 deb
<raubvogel> is /var/log/subsys a redhat thing or does ubuntu also have it?
<thesheff17|AFK> raubvogel: never seen that on ubuntu
<raubvogel> thesheff17, that's what I was thinking
<intel352> how can I check to see if there are any backports from natty to maverick, for php5?
<patdk-wk> check the backports maverick depo
<intel352> bah, the updated natty php hasn't been backported (checked using packages.ubuntu.com)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722770 in openipmi (main) "openipmi: change lock file path since /var/lock/subsys/ does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722770
<raubvogel> Daviey, could I take a look at (a defanged version of) your ipmitool config file?
<realmatt> is there a program or script that will monitor the memory usage and display it as a line graph for a remote server?
<realmatt> I would like to store this info for a few days
<thesheff17> realmatt: I have used zabbix.org for this.  It is a huge monitoring tool but does work for what you are asking.
<zul> realmatt: munin, mrtg take your pit
<JasonMSP> I'm trying to configure our Postfix/Dovecot mail server for an SSL connection on the outgoing and incoming.  I have a working configuration in the clear.
<JasonMSP> gethostbyname failure
<JasonMSP> connect:errno=0
<JasonMSP> I get the above error when trying to openssl the mailserver:995
<JasonMSP> thoughts?
<patdk-wk> can't lookup the dns name mailserver
<JasonMSP> it works if I use localhost
<patdk-wk> you really called your computer mailserver?
<JasonMSP> hmmm..
<JasonMSP> it works if i use the domain but not the subdomain mail.us.com
<patdk-wk> heh?
<JasonMSP> no.. i abbreviated!  hahah
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722815 in ntp (main) "apparmor prevents ntp from reading gpsd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722815
<raubvogel> If I am running ipmitool locally, do I need to specify username and password?
<dustg> how do I choose the fastest package mirror from the command line?
<probrob> help im trying to setup l2tp over ipsec vpn server on ubuntu 10.04 with http://riobard.com/blog/2010-04-30-l2tp-over-ipsec-ubuntu/ can someone tell me that no [OK] for NAT/masquerading means FAIL? http://pastebin.com/d0kbNhZH
<dustg> also, after installing sshd, I keep having ssh switch between providing two different ssh keys... does the system use a different key depending on the hostname used to access it or something?
<Slyboots> Anyone know any good guides for setting up Cups?
<Slyboots> I've got one of those Epson Photosmart MFD's and I would love to get network SCanning/printing going
<Slyboots> Kind of a SOB thoug.. cant find much of anthing on the printer
<adamruffolo> I have a work network without domains.  Just pcs with work groups.  Working with a Windows 2003 Server. The server is old and I'm disliking windows.  I want to upgrade the server.  I'm looking at Ubuntu Server.  Any thoughts?
#ubuntu-server 2011-02-22
<adamruffolo> I have a work network without domains.  Just pcs with work groups.  Working with a Windows 2003 Server. The server is old and I'm disliking windows.  I want to upgrade the server.  I'm looking at Ubuntu Server.  Any thoughts?
<pmatulis_> adamruffolo: samba
<adamruffolo> pmatulis_: tks.  I'll take a look at that.  It would be Ubuntu server with SAMBA tho right?
<pmatulis_> adamruffolo: yeah
<pmatulis_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<adamruffolo> pmatulis: Perfect.  I'll read up on this.  Tks.
<b0gatyr_>  hi everyone, if im trying to set up a static route to a host on a remote network via eth1 with IP 192.168.1.2 the "gw" on the route command should be 192.168.1.2 or the gateway of 192.168.1.1?
<pmatulis_> b0gatyr_: it is the one on both your local subnet and the destination subnet
<b0gatyr_> pmatulis_: i've seen people use the local interface that the remote network points to, why is this?
<pmatulis_> b0gatyr_: i don't understand your question.  what does it mean for a remote network to "point" to a local interface?
<b0gatyr_> pmatulis_: i've seen people use this " route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0" and "route -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.2(ip of eth0) dev eth0"
<b0gatyr_> why is this interchangeably used
<b0gatyr_> one using the gateway between the local and remote subnets and the other using just the IP of the local interface (by the way i forgot to mention this is on a box that has two NICs with two different subnets)
<pmatulis_> b0gatyr_: not enough context to answer.  just remember that the gw needs to be on your local subnet and also be able to reach the remote subnet
<b0gatyr_> k thanks.
<pmatulis_> b0gatyr_: not enough context, example, there are other routes that you may not be mentioning or there is a default gateway being used
<b0gatyr_> pmatulis_: the default route im using is a different subnet
<b0gatyr_> default route is 172.16.0.1
<pmatulis_> b0gatyr_: one way to understand is to delete all routes and then set up your one route
<pmatulis_> b0gatyr_: it's worth investigating.  i need to leave.  good luck
<b0gatyr_> k thanks man
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ping
<mufasis> can someone point me in the right direction of how to manage ubuntu server, like tasks or things that need to be done?
<mufasis> anyone?
<thesheff17> mufasis: you probably want to use ubuntu 10.04 Long Term Support.  Here is the link to the doc to manage it: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html
<airtonix> it's preferable to use LDAP/KERBEROS with NFS over NIS right ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #722938 in rrdtool (main) "This RRD was created on another architecture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722938
<thewrongboy> hi, i have a question about a RAID 10 set up.
<thewrongboy> i just set up software RAID10 with 4 WD Caviar blues
<thewrongboy> and for some reason, one of the disks is showing 100% util very frequently on iostat
<thewrongboy> for 5-10 secs at a time
<thewrongboy> all the disks are brand new
<thewrongboy> should i be worried?
<twb`> airtonix: unkerberized NFS will only enforce permissions if you can guarantee your users can't get root *on the NFS client*.
<mufasis> thesheff17: thank you
<thesheff17> mufasis: np the server guide will also be a great resource: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<thesheff17> mufasis: depending on what you want to actually do with the server.
<twb`> Usually I want to throw it out the window
<patdk-lap> twb, you can get into too much trouble for that, saver to do it office space style
<airtonix> M
<twb`> Oh no
<twb`> no no no
<twb`> Someone made the NFS *client* side upstart jobs in lucid
<twb`> I can't even do a "mount -t nfs4" without triggering events that'll create idmapd (et al) that'll fight with the instances I'm running in the foreground (for debugging)(
<koolhead11> hello all
<koolhead11> hey bgupta
<Guest66268> hi all
<koolhead11> hi johnson81385
<johnson81385> hi koolhead11
<bgupta> hey koolhead11
<koolhead11> hey bgsmith we need some help with resolving openladap issue
<johnson81385> I am trying to setup a Samba Domain controller with LDAP backend. The version of Ubuntu is 10.04 and openldap version is 2.4.21. And i followed the document from the URL  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html. The problem with my setup is I am not able to Join windows machines to the domain.
<koolhead11> need help
 * bgupta is not an openldap expert... 
<johnson81385> help would be really great
<koolhead11> bgupta, whom should i poke then :P
<bgupta> koolhead11: explain your issue.. and wait.
<bgupta> You may also consider #ubuntu since it gets more traffic
<koolhead11> bgupta, johnson81385 is with my team and he has explained the issue :P
<koolhead11> bgupta, cool okey
<bgupta> koolhead11: In that I case I would absolutely go to #openldap and ask your question there.. they are much likely to be able to answer your question, as it is quite app specific.
<koolhead11> bgupta, yes am there too :P
<bgupta> you weren't there.. or I wouldn't have told you to ask there. ;)
<koolhead11> bgupta, just joined sir :)
<lephisto> morning @ll
<koolhead11> lephisto, morning :)
<dravekx> question:
<EvilPhoenix> answer
<dravekx> i have ubuntu server 10.04 installed on the network, but i was to format, repartition, and re-install via WAN: possible?
<dravekx> i want to*
<dravekx> probably not possible...
<joschi> dravekx: define 'via WAN'
<dravekx> Im on a laptop connected to a wireless router with full nework access. There's a test server on the same network I want to re-partition, format, and re-install ubuntu server 10.04LTS preferably without leaving my office.
<dravekx> Im guessing i need some kind of special hardware/software connection to make that happen, more-so than just a simple WAN/LAN connection.
<joschi> dravekx: if your server supports it, you could boot it over PXE and do your stuff
<joschi> dravekx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<dravekx> joschi, ahhh!!! perfect! ty.
<et_> installed Xinit and Firefox on Ubuntu Server. Did startx and then opened firefox. Now I want firefox to fill the entire viewport! Any suggestions??
<et_> How do i make a window occupy the entire screen in X? Appreciate any pointers.
<joschi> et_: try firefox's fullscreen mode (press F11).
<joschi> et_: other than that, you might want to google for 'kiosk mode', depending on what you really want to achieve
<et_> joschi: thanks. Will try that and revert!
<et_> joschi: Nope, not working! Firefox Window occupies only a third of my screen even when I go into full screen mode..
<et_> joschi: Kiosk mode is exactly wat I'm looking for :) This is one of the approaches I'm trying. !!
<plm> Hi all
<plm> people, I'm using redir app to do redirect tcp connections, what app does redirect UDP connections?
<joschi> plm: netfilter/iptables
<plm> joschi: ok
<joschi> plm: http://www.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial/iptables-tutorial.html#REDIRECTTARGET
<Daviey> hggdh, are you around?
<plm> joschi: 'iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p udp --dport 9010 -j DNAT --to-dest 192.168.0.25' -> This will redirect all conections comming to the server in 9010 port to ip 192.168.0.25 on 9010 port right?
<hggdh> Daviey: I am now
<Daviey> hggdh, I am having the time of my life :)
<Daviey> hggdh, euca in natty, is awesome :)
<hggdh> Daviey: oh boy
<hggdh> Daviey: the awesomest ever?
<Daviey> hggdh, awesome as in non-functional
<Daviey> hggdh, seems to be an upstart concern
<hggdh> ah bloody hell. There we go again :-(
<hggdh> Daviey: I actually tried to boot the machines yesterday, but the two ISO images we had fail to install (d-i complains there are no kernel modules available)
<Daviey> yeah
<plm> hey Could you tell me if this is right? iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p udp --dport 9040 -j DNAT --to-dest 192.168.0.25; iptables -A FORWARD -p udp -i eth0  --dport 9040 -d 192.168.0.25 -j ACCEPT
<hggdh> Daviey: enough is enough. ISO images failed again, I will open a but
<plm> I wnat to redirect all udp conections incoming a server to a internal machine with ip 192.168.0.53
<hggdh> bug
<plm> sorry, .25
<plm> in 9040 port
<Daviey> hggdh, agreed
<hggdh> #ubuntu-release
<smoser> jamespage, were you looking for me ?
<plm> people, to tests if one TCP port are answer I use telnet, and what app can I use to test a UDP?
<zul> morning
<soren> plm: netcat
<plm> soren: ok
<sss> I intsalled LAMP on Ubuntu Desktop. Can I use SSL?
<joschi> yes
<sss> I mean, How?
<joschi> enable mod_ssl in your apache httpd, change the configuration according to your needs, restart httpd
<plm> soren: in server(192.168.0.53) I do 'nc -l -u -p 1234' and with netstat -an | grep -i 1234 I see that UDP port opened. But when I in client start 'nc -u 192.168.0.53 1234', that netstat don't show connection of client..
<plm> soren: sorry, is working.. :-)
<jamespage> smoser: sure was - did you have a nice day off yesterday?
<smoser> i did.
<smoser> but i'm not really here now, as i have to leave in 5 minutes for another "nice" vacation (the dentist)
<smoser> jamespage, i'll ping you when i return ?
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
<jamespage> smoser: OK - I'm going to grab lunch now so thats prob good timing - have fun
<jamespage> morning RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: how's it going man?
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: good thanks; just trying to pin smoser down for some ec2 testing conversations.....
<RoAkSoAx> hehe
<zul> jamespage: trying to drill him? :)
<jamespage> :-)
<shal3r> Client is telling me that his server is configured to mirror data on both hard drives. Am i right that it's using only SDA drive? http://pastebin.com/eJ6gtYD8
<compdoc> he has two drives of the same size, yes?
<compdoc> I dont use software raid, but doesnt mdadm create a /dev/md0, etc?
<boxybrown> can the openldap client be used to authenticate with an NIS server?
<compdoc> what does df -h, and fdisk -l show?
<boxybrown> compdoc: -h is 'human readable', so it shows harddrive usage is a friendly fashion
<boxybrown> s/harddrive/partition
<compdoc> I was asking shal3r, thanks
<pmatulis_> is pacemaker and drbd a viable solution on 10.04?  is there a better one?  i remember having a dickins of a time using drbd a couple of years ago
<patdk-wk> viable solution to what problem?
<pmatulis_> patdk-wk: ha
<shal3r> compdoc, http://pastebin.com/jWqZbEVh . And there is no /dev/md*
<shal3r> ok, it got different partition tables so it cannot be raid
<shal3r> is it possible to create raid array in this case, remotely and without moving data?
<compdoc> I dont see where sdb is mounted, but it is hard to read that laguage
<compdoc> *language
<compdoc> you can only safely create a raid with a drive that is not used in any way
<compdoc> those have partitions
<shal3r> compdoc, there it is in english - http://pastebin.com/WynGgQCe
<shal3r> looks like sdb is not used anywhere
<shal3r> # mount /dev/sdb3 mnt/ - mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<compdoc> hmm
<compdoc> was the drive added later? was it once part of a raid?
<compdoc> they both have swap partitions, so it seems like sdb doesnt belong
<compdoc> like someone attached it later
<compdoc> you should mount sdb's partitions and ask if ant data in there is important
<compdoc> *any
<compdoc> oh, I see you have :)
<shal3r> compdoc, i cannot mount any of these partitions
<shal3r> http://pastebin.com/DZaTjij7
<shal3r> i just mounted them with -t ext - both partitions (sdb3 and sdb5) are empty (only lost+found folder)
<compdoc> they are, or were, a part of a raid
<shal3r> ok, so now it's empty and unused
<compdoc> if it was a raid with the current active drive, the partitions should match. can the owner tell you some history?
<shal3r> no, because the person who configured that box is missing
<compdoc> is the machine in you shop? or is it remote?
<compdoc> your shop
<shal3r> remote
<compdoc> they want you to create a raid?
<shal3r> they want to keep their data safe from hardware problems and RAID1 should be the first thing to do
<compdoc> yes, as long as you dont destroy something important on sdb
<compdoc> the swaps are a different size, so I would guess the two drives were created on different PCs
<compdoc> they had different amounts of ram
<shal3r> it is empty because i mounted two "Linux" type partitions and they were empty
<shal3r> is it possible to still read and write to /dev/sda, but keep mirror on sdb?
<compdoc> if its been installed that way for some time, its likely nothing important anyway, as they havent been able to access it
<compdoc> you want to erase sdb and create a software raid 1?
<compdoc> the two drives are slightly different in size, but sdb is larger so it should work
<shal3r> yes, but is it possible without rebooting and changing bootloader?
<compdoc> I dont know if it can be done without reboots - I use raid cards
<compdoc> been a long time since I used mdadm
<shal3r> compdoc, i'm also using raid cards and lost software raid which i created was 7 years ago
<compdoc> the raid cards that I use require you create the raid using the console at boot
<compdoc> you have to be there, in other words
<shal3r> compdoc, real raid cards (not fakeraid) - that's how it should be done :)
<shal3r> ok, i will go and read about softraid again
<compdoc> software raid 1 isnt so bad, but cards are better
<thafreak> Hey guys, quick question...if I wanted to do raid 10, what would offer the best performance, using lvm to stripe across a bunch of raid 1 pv's
<thafreak> or creating a raid 0 of a bunch of raid 1's?
<thafreak> I know the lvm route will be more flexible, i.e. I could probably add another raid1 pair to the vg dynamically
<thafreak> so I guess the real question, is lvm's striping or md's striping better/faster?
<RoyK> thafreak: it'll probably be about the same - the i/o will be  the bottleneck anyhow
 * RoyK uses ZFS for that sort of things :P
<compdoc> testing it both ways is a great learning experience
<zul> SpamapS: 5.3.5 is uploaded people can stop complaining
<jamespage> smoser: back from the dentist?
<SpamapS> zul: w00t... :)
<smoser> jamespage, yes.
<jamespage> time for a chat re ec2 automated testing?
<jamespage> smoser - got 10 to discuss automating ec2 testing?
<smoser> i do
<jamespage> excellent; I found some time this week to look back through my notes
<jamespage> and review how this might all get integrated into jenkins etc... for reporting
<smoser> and you saw daviey's comment on "Did smoser obfuscate this code intentionally?" :)
<jamespage> :-)
<jamespage> had the same issue TBH
<jamespage> how do you feel about a re-write using python and boto?
<smoser> i'm fine with that from a goal perspective.
<smoser> time commitment is the only reason not to
<jamespage> OK - well I have a bit of time this week to look at this.
<jamespage> (already started TBH)
<hggdh> smoser: good morning, and how is hardy ec2 going?
<jamespage> I wanted to check a couple of things about how the existing tests work (so I can try to achieve the same results)
<jamespage> I've got something working that spins up a instance/release/arch of your choice, uses cloud-init to setup and execute some tests (from the ISO testing suite)
<jamespage> and then downloads the results for processing by Hudson.
<jamespage> this tests that the AMI works to a point
<smoser> hggdh, i see that john got ec2 image built from ppa at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-ec2/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=hardy . i will load a kernel and quickly sniff it from that.
<hggdh> smoser: thank you
<jamespage> I remember that the current scripts execute multiple instances of the same type - but I can't remember why?
<smoser> jamespage, because we're testing the images. explicitly.
<smoser> so we launch an instance in each availability zone, and in each region.
<smoser> because these things are actually different hypervisors (possibly) under neith
<jamespage> got that - that works OK; would you for example run mutiple t1.micro instances in eu-west-1a for i386? or is just one sufficient?
<smoser> and then we launch 10 instances of the same image at once.  that is mostly  just a blast to see if we get failures, to increase the number that we've run, to increase likely hood of seeing a transient boot failure.
<smoser> for that, 1 is probably sufficient.
<jamespage> is that something that happens alot?
<smoser> it happens.
<smoser> jjohansen, ping
<smoser> jamespage, i'm not trying to be a jerk, but it does happen, and getting increased number is the sole reason for it. it increases the possibility for catching failure.
<jamespage> smoser: it not a problem - I just wanted to understand why :-)
<jamespage> so what I have put together so far can do all of the instance-type, placement, region, storage options; it just can't run multiple instances at the same time.
<hallyn> Daviey: did you have any comments on the multipath-tools unstable merge?
<hallyn> cmagina: by any chance have you had a chance to test it?
<jamespage> but it should be possible with a few tweaks....
<jamespage> smoser: I just pushed the latest branch of the code to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+junk/ubuntu-server-ec2-testing
<cmagina> hallyn: no, been a busy weekend
<jjohansen> smoser: pong, sorry inet problems
<hallyn> cmagina: just making sure, thanks
<smoser> jamespage, sweet. i will take a look at that.
<jjohansen> smoser: so have you had a chance to test the kernel I built?
<smoser> jjohansen, no
<jjohansen> smoser: okay, thanks
<\sh> whoosa...puppet 2.6.x with the stages system is really an improvement
<ivoks> zul: have you seen the patch for bug 715056
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 715056 in dovecot "invalid ssl-certificates in /etc/postfix/main.cf after security upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715056
<zul> ivoks: yep on my list
<ivoks> thanks
<Daviey> hallyn, the copy_exec entries in debian/initramfs/hooks that have been removed... is that intended?
<hallyn> so, for the first time in awhile i'm gonna install uec at home.  I wonder whether I can expect it to install on natty right now :)
<hallyn> Daviey: lemme check.  I suspect the answer is yes
<hallyn> now what was that lp url again
<Daviey> hallyn, Eucalyptus on natty is a car crash at the moment
<Daviey> Help appreciated :)
<hallyn> Daviey: doh.  i was sort of hoping it woudl actually be useful :)  but yes, i'll do what i can.
<Daviey> hallyn, "blacklist cciss devices"... blacklist most HP servers?!
<Daviey> hallyn, if you want a functional cloud use maverick :)
<hallyn> well, yes i want functional, but i couldn't justify that :)
<hallyn> Daviey: still waiting for my bzr branch to fetch
<hallyn> Daviey: well, see patch 2
<hallyn> Daviey: for this merge I very much stuck to the 'if we haven't explicitly un-done that before, do whatever sid is doing' flowchart
<zul> Daviey: im going to merge apache2 and then take a crack at rampart
<hallyn> Daviey: ah, yes.  the copy_execs were for binaries which no longer exist.  The binaries were replaced by libraries with a wrapper program  (or something like that)
<Daviey> hallyn, Hmm.. the debian/changelog hasn't been merged?
<hallyn> merged?
<Daviey> zul, rampart?
<zul> Daviey: that rampart symbol problem
<hallyn> Daviey: AFAIK it would be wrong to pull in the Debian changelog, no?
<Daviey> hallyn, so the sid changelog entries get inserted in
<Daviey> hallyn, did you try "bzr merge-package" ?
<hallyn> that's what i did
<hallyn> but pretty sure i built my own changelog
<hallyn> how are the sid changelog entries supposed to look?  what's a good package to look at for an example?
<hallyn> hm, i suppose i can do a new dummy merge and see what it gives me
<Daviey> hallyn, for example - http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/anacron/anacron_2.3-14ubuntu1/changelog
<Daviey> see how on merges the debian entries should be inserted inbetween
<Daviey> hallyn, that shows maverick -> unstable -> unstable _-> lucid
<hallyn> Daviey: hm, i see.  thanks
<Daviey> hallyn, it looks like quite a complex merge - and other than that it looks pretty damn good.  I haven't built it, or looked too closely.. but if you are happy with the code, i'd pursue sponsorship :)
<Daviey> (i assume the version string was for you testing it in a PPA)
 * Daviey goes afk for a bit
<boxybrown> is there a way to check if NIS netgroups are being recognized on a machine?
<hallyn> Daviey: thanks.  I'm hoping ot test a bit, but figure i'd better push it tomorrow so we have something newer in archive.  we can laways bughunt from there
<hallyn> jdstrand: people.canonical.com/~serge/libvirt_0.8.7-2ubuntu1-package.tar.gz is updated
<Daviey> hallyn, sounds good.. :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: thanks
<hallyn> Daviey: 129 lines of changelog entries added to the changelog  before my entry :)
<hallyn> (and pushed)
<zul> hallyn: can you see if that lxc libvirt bug is fixed with the newer libvirt ;)
<hallyn> zul: a patch was actually just sent to libvirt list which I think does a 'complete' fix
<zul> hallyn: seriously?! sweet!
<hallyn> zul: it detects HUP on console, checks if container is still alive, and if not kills the container
<hallyn> I'll test it this afternoon (when I'm back at my other laptop)
<zul> hallyn: tell me you are applying the patch ;)
<hallyn> well, as soon as I test it :)
<hallyn> jdstrand: ^ yeah, I guess I might be asking you to add one more patch to that libvirt merge
<hallyn> zul: I gotta run, bbl
<jdstrand> hallyn: ok, just send me a debdiff against what you gave me if needed
<\sh> hmm...does someone uses puppet inside debian chroots and know how to determine if you are in a chroot or on a real server?
<\sh> i checked the facter output, but didn't see anything where I could decide "yes, I'm in a chroot"
<spydmobile> Hi folks, I have an intresting problem, I have a KVM/EMU Ubu Server VM on a ubu server host, the host has 2 nics, one on the local lan and one on a normal DSL internet. my VM needs to send email via port25, the local lan does not allow port25 traffic out, is there some internal server capability to allow me to route port 25 out of the VM on the other nic? Am I wasting my time?
<dravekx> does ubuntu server really need 6GB of swap space? sheesh
<dravekx> 160GB SSD, the install of v10.10 made an ext4 partition of 154GB, and a swap partition of 6GB.
<JanC> really need? no.
<JanC> but what's wrong with 6 GB swap space?
<dravekx> It seems like a lot for a little 160GB web server
<JanC> it also depends on how much RAM you have, I think
<JanC> the default the installer reserves I mean
<shauno> not sure the installer knows it's going to be a "little web server".  so if you let it choose itself, a best guess is all you can expect
<JanC> if you want something else, you can always do manual partitioning
<\sh> dravekx: depending on your memory needs of your application...
<\sh> dravekx: when you have 32GB or more, and your app just needs under high load 16GB you really don't need a swap space...but this is when you really know how your application/webserver/whatever behaves
<dravekx> true.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723312 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.8.0-1~build1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723312
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723330 in php5 (main) "rename() function didn't work with /tmp dir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723330
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ping
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: occupied at the moment, leave a message ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: lol will pm you then ;)
<kim0> stgraber: Howdy, were you working on spice support for kvm ?
<hallyn> zul: berrange's patch does way more than we need, using functions not in libvirt yet (until 0.8.7 probably) so I'm rewriting it, need just a bit more time...
<zul> hallyn: i was looking at it myself the email he sent before it has the needed functions
<zul> im a glutten for punishment ;)
<hallyn> doh
<hallyn> I must've accidentally deleted that one
<zul> i can put my patch up if you want it
<zul> zul: it still ftbfs with it though http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/00099_make_lxc_containers_more_robust.patch
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723361 in libvirt (main) "Apparmor security unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723361
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: ping
<zul> hallyn: this one as well it looks like https://www.redhat.com/archives/libvir-list/2011-February/msg01002.html
<hallyn> hm,
<hallyn> that starts to look like a lot
<hallyn> I like the idea of using a cgroup to kill the containers, but think I prefer to take the minimal patch on top of 0.8.7
<hallyn> we can take the whole kaboodle when debian merges 0.8.8
<hallyn> zul: sound ok?
<zul> hallyn: agreed
 * zul disapears for a while
<AdamDV-iPhone> Does anyone know how to make sshd pull public keys / user accounts from mysql?
<zul> hallyn: ill apply the patch locally so i can do some tsting
<hallyn> zul: and lo, unstable has merged 0.8.8
<zul> hallyn: tearing your hair out yet?
<stgraber> kim0: nope
<kim0> oh I see
<kim0> If someone has more info on getting spice running under kvm, please let me know
<zul> kim0; im pretty sure google can tell you ;)
<kim0> zul: everything points to redhat
<zul> kim0: naturally ;)
<kim0> I can't even find "spicec" the client
<zul> kim0: http://docs.cslabs.clarkson.edu/wiki/SPICE
<kim0> didn't think I'd have to build from source ..
<hallyn> zul: ok.  i think the debian package is still mirroring or smoething bc i can't quite fetch it yet
<hallyn> zul: my wife thinks it's just a bald spot
<hallyn> kim0: i haven't yet tried to run spice.  kirkland may have
<hallyn> they have a client codebase built on gtk-vnc, iiuc
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: ok, rddtool is not in the branch os it hasn't been merged
<RoAkSoAx> nor uploaded
<kim0> whenever I run virt-manager it automatically hits 100% CPU .. is that some known bug on natty ?
<kim0> even with no VMs running
<hallyn> kim0: i think there are open bugs for that
<zul> hallyn: ditto
<kim0> great
<kirkland> kim0: hallyn: i have not yet
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: it may be blocked on libdbi.. I recall there was a problem w/ older libdbi's and rrdtool.. but I think it was for libdbi 0.8.2 .. not 0.8.3 which we have
<mathiaz> kirkland: hi!
<kirkland> mathiaz: dude!
<kirkland> mathiaz: i owe you a phone call!
<mathiaz> kirkland: I checked out mcollective this weekend
<kirkland> mathiaz: yeah, i just saw your bug, about -middleware
<mathiaz> kirkland: hehe!
<kirkland> mathiaz: that's fine by me
<mathiaz> kirkland: works well on lucid as weel :)
<kirkland> mathiaz: neat
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: yeah... so what do you wanna do with it?
<geekbri> does anybody know if 32bit 10.04 still hangs in ec2 if you try to install javas sun from the partner repo?
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: I guess it is the same since the current version in natty is the same as in maverick. (see bug #625882)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 625882 in ubuntu-release-notes "libdbi0: ABI breakage without package name change" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625882
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: anyways, I'm just gonna patch it as per bug #722938
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 722938 in rrdtool "This RRD was created on another architecture" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722938
<ejv> hello, how do I disable the KVM module when my ubuntu server starts up? it's interfering with virtualbox virtualization.
<chilicuil> ejv: I'd try to rename the .ko file
<RoAkSoAx> ejv: sudo vim /etc/init/qemu-kvm.conf and replace where it says "start on ..." to "stop on..."
<ejv> RoAkSoAx: hmm
<mathiaz> kirkland: are you subscribed to mcollective bugs by default?
<mathiaz> kirkland: or should I always subscribe you to the bugs I filled?
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, i'm not sure if i'm subscribed yet
<kirkland> mathiaz: you can subscribe me, though
<boxybrown> any idea why sudo select-editor won't remember my settings?
<AtomicSpark> So I decided to try out bacula. It's asking me to set up postfix. Any ideas how I should configure it? Bacula is just for my personal stuff at home. I don't have a domain name (minus DDNS) but I would like to recieve emails if possible.
<RoAkSoAx> zul: you free :)?
<boxybrown> ?
<boxybrown> theres got to be a way to change the editor for visudo
<boxybrown> select-editor is not working
<thesheff17> boxybrown: sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<thesheff17> sudo update-alternatives ---config editor
<thesheff17> two dashes on  --config sorry
<boxybrown> thesheff17: is this the new way to do it?  is there a reason visudo doesn't use sensible-editor anymore?
<thesheff17> boxybrown: I just tried it on 10.10 desktop and it is fine. it may be a bug
<boxybrown> hmm
<boxybrown> i'm using 10.10 server
<thesheff17> nm...I was using select-editor
<thesheff17> it says that is the new way
<boxybrown> update-alternatives is the new way, or select-editor?
<AtomicSpark> update-alternatives makes more sense as you can use it for other alternatives too. (like default java, etc)
<thesheff17> boxybrown: I believe it is the same thing
<boxybrown> okay, i was following the help guide, which seems fairly old: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<boxybrown> this appears to be an old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/280877
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 280877 in sudo "visudo does not use sensible-editor" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<zul> RoAkSoAx: no try tomorrow
<RoAkSoAx> zul: lol ok :)
<thesheff17> AtomicSpark: the only way I have setup postfix is to bounce off a relay server the data center I used to provide it....I'm sure there are bunch of ways to do it...though trying to send email from a home ISP is probably pretty difficult unless you do something special like setup a relay server yourself.
<AtomicSpark> thesheff17: I just don't want to break bacula (at least don't get a "mail cannot be sent" error all the time) by chosing the wrong option.
<thesheff17> AtomicSpark: if you just select internet which I believe is the default setting...it will just be sent to root@localhost
<AtomicSpark> More dpkg options! /me takes notes
<JanC> AtomicSpark: if you don't care about the mail being sent to your account, just configure it for "local delivery"
<AtomicSpark> What does no configuration default to?
<thesheff17> AtomicSpark: internet I believe
<JanC> no configuration is no configuration
<chrismsnz> Hi - Anybody here have problems with 10.04 crashing under high-load and putting the server into a "zombie-like" state? i.e. accepting network connections/pingable, but totally unresponsive otherwise?
<JanC> I would guess "no configuration" rejects all mail or simply doesn't start the mailserver  ;)
#ubuntu-server 2011-02-23
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723480 in php5 (main) "php5-fpm uses too high value for pm.max_children by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723480
<dravekx> Hi. I have my users jailed in their SFTP home directories. According to http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590, the directory has to be root:root. so how do I give those users write access to their home dirs?
<qman__> dravekx, the directory you set SSH to jail to is viewed as "/" to the user
<qman__> so you create the user's home directory from that point
<qman__> i.e. /jail/home/username
<dravekx> ahhhh
<dravekx> qman__ ++++
<dravekx> qman__, there's no way to give them access to said / ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723483 in rabbitmq-server (main) "Package fails to configure and hangs if hostname not resolvable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723483
<qman__> dravekx, no, but any given user shouldn't have access to / anyway
<qman__> except root, of course
<qman__> especially in a jail setup, you can just put files wherever you want
<Patrickdk> qman, that severely limits someones attempt to escalade to root though :(
<dravekx> qman__, when they login, they are at said "/", but really they are in /home/user/thisplace/
<qman__> hah
<qman__> dravekx, if they are at / when they log in, it's because they don't have permission to their home directory relative to the jail
<qman__> so, for example
<qman__> if the user is jailed to /home/user, you must create /home/user/home/user, and grant the user permission on the second 'user' folder
<dravekx> that's wild. i understand it, but its wild.
<qman__> yeah, it makes things a little confusing
<qman__> that's why I prefer to make a separate directory for jailed users, like /jail
<qman__> then you could have /jail/user/home/user
<qman__> or if your users can share a jail, /jail/home/user
<qman__> depends on your needs
<dravekx> qman__, I understand. Now if I could grasp the permissions concept.
<dravekx> qman__, basically, if I want that user and my admingroup to access his folder, I would set user1:admingroup, correct?
<qman__> yes
<dravekx> then if anyone needs access, I can just add them to admingroup.
<qman__> and then chmod appropriately
<dravekx> k
<dravekx> thanks
<qman__> no problem
<lucaspearson> anyone here LDAP and SAMBA experts?
<lucaspearson> ive been googling my life away trying to find a solution that fits my problem with LDAP/SAMBA and Profiles
<lucaspearson> anyone?
<dravekx> is there anyway to get rid of the "~" when users are jailed? instead of url/~user .. make it url/user?
<lucaspearson> im not sure i have never looked into that but i can if youd like
<JanC> dravekx: if you mean HTTP URLs, that's entirely up to your webserver configuration?
<twb> When using virt-manager (for kvm) on lucid, do I need to manually configure bridges?
<twb> I didn't *think* I had to, but experimental evidence seems to contradict me
<twb> Ah, looks like libvirtd sets up the NAT bridge by default, but not bridges to physical NICs.  I must be remembering the former.
<benjgvps> Hello, I installed Ubuntu server 10.04, though within under a minute to five minutes, it hangs and I have to do a hard reset
<benjgvps> It happened on the regular version of ubuntu too...
<twb> benjgvps: run memtest86+
<benjgvps> twb: I have. No problems reported after running it all night
<twb> benjgvps: dunno then
<benjgvps> My guess is that it's something to do with power management or something. It's actually a Neoware CA2, which uses a low power 800 MHz VIA CPU. It's odd, Windows XP ran just fine even when I pushed it hard. Some other distros, like Puppy for example work just fine on it :|
<twb> benjgvps: try googling for "acpi=off noapic"
<twb> benjgvps: those two (and a bunch of others, that google should find) are things to try when you get weird behaviour
<benjgvps> Thanks
<Error404NotFound> can i create lucid vms using vm-builder? or is it just up to intrepid?
<Xase> I'd like to build a media server, utilizing Ubuntu Server x64, and have 8 TBs, backed up by an 8tb raid...
<Xase> Is this possible?
<Xase> ?
<Xase> Lalallala
<ruffdog> Xase: trying to see if you get someone to wake up? :)
<Xase> Yessir.
<Xase> I'm tempted to bother the CM team to ask...
<ruffdog> Xase: Do you have an issue you need help with?  I'm no pro at Server at all, but maybe I can help?
<Xase> Well if what I want to do is possible, then it's also possible to do it on regular Ubuntu...
<Xase> I want to create a Media server, that can be used as also Network Area Storage, with 8 tb, backed up by an 8tb raid
<ruffdog> Xase: Sounds cool.  Did you check out http://www.havetheknowhow.com/  That might help.  It's a bit older article but it seems helpful.  or Even http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/feature-linux-media-server-using-ubuntu-810-2009065/
<Xase> Reading them
<Xase> Well I know how to build a media server, my main objective is being able to have the 8TB backed up via RAID, and be able to access said backups near immediately if main drive should say.... fail?
<ruffdog> Xase, understood.  Maybe this article helps http://catgirlalexandria.wordpress.com/2010/12/08/setting-up-software-raid-on-ubuntu-server-8-10-10-10/ .  Not super smart on the subject myself.  Have dabbled in linux for a few years now but am starting a full transition over from Windows as of a couple of weeks ago.
<Xase> Nice.
<Xase> Well I'll google about.
<Xase> nad peruse over those articles.
<ruffdog> Xase, cool.  Good luck.
<Xase> Maybe a double raid solution...
<Xase> Where one raid is just a mirror copy of the first, with hot-swappability ?
<ruffdog> Xase, that sounds good.  I maybe missing something but if you set up a raid, you should be good if one drive or two drives fail, right?
<Xase> Well yes.
<ruffdog> Xase, Is doing what you state a bit over the top?  Just curious.  Again, not perfect but I have a couple of storage devices set as Raid5 and I had both break once.  Replaced the broken drive and all my data was still there, nothing missing.  Unless you see maybe a scenario where more drives would fail than could be recovered?
<Xase> What I really need is a 8tb media server with a backup clone.
<ruffdog> Xase, in that case, maybe setup a second one that you can just backup to on a daily basis?
<Xase> Yes, but would I be able to do it so that just new data gets stored?
<Xase> If so I could just set up a Cron task correct?
<Hypoglybetic> Is anyone here experienced with freeNAS and FTPs? I know it isn't ubuntu but #freenas is full of a bunch of zombies.  You people are so much smart <3  -- I'm getting error 500, invalid port command when I try to connect via the internet, but my 192.168 IP works.
<ruffdog> Xase, Cron may work.  But maybe get a program that's specifically for backups.  Something like http://www.junauza.com/2009/01/7-best-freeopen-source-backup-software.html
<ruffdog> Xase, bacula looks better than Time Vault.  Bacula might be better.
<Xase> I was just reading about i.
<ruffdog> Xase, AtomicSpark thinks it might be a bit overkill (bacula) for backing up a media server.  He says possibly rsync might be better.  I just through the question out in the offtopic channel while I was in there.
<Xase> Hmm...
<Xase> Rsync eh?
<ruffdog> Yeah.  But I know very little about it.  It's on that web page I sent you though.
<Xase> Yeah...
<Xase> sounds great.
<Xase> Did you mention that I'd be rsyncing 8tb of data though?
<ruffdog> Xase, no I didn't tell him that.  I asked and he said "ruffdog: Its hard to back up that much data. You'd probably just rsync one volume to another. Thats pretty much your ownly option. :<"
<ruffdog> Xase, he also says "ruffdog: Using some type of RAID would prevent losing your media due to drive failure. It's not backup, but it helps a lot."
<ruffdog> Xase, and AtomicSpark says more "ruffdog: Note that RAID 5 is sketchy on that size of a volume. You're better off doing some sort of nested raid. Like raid 1 + 0."
<boxybrown> is there a fast way to create a new admin user with the same rights/groups as the original admin user created during install?
<boxybrown> (basically we want to rename the admin user, but it sounds like the best way to do this is create a new acct and delete the old one)
<Hypoglybetic> Can someone tell me if this works for them? ftp://173.65.117.170:2021 ?
<sdollins> Hello.
<sdollins> Could someone perhaps tell me what 4 dots rotating between red and white means on the screen after grub?
<ruffdog> asdf
<ruffdog> asdfasdf
<sdollins> anyone? :<
<dravekx> i think everyone is offline.
<sdollins> My server is stuck here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9631803/ubuntu-boot.png
<sdollins> We moved the drives into a new chassis.
<kklimonda> sdollins: boot it in the recovery mode - it will disable splash, and present you with more info about boot process.
<sdollins> it's shift key for grub2 right?
<kklimonda> yes, left shift
<sdollins> hmmm
<sdollins> all is fine is recovery mood
<sdollins> mode*
<kklimonda> then try removing quiet and splash from the default boot entry, and see if it also fixes the problem.
<sdollins> mkay rebooting
<sdollins> kklimonda, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9631803/ubuntu-boot2.png
<sdollins> its stuck there
<kklimonda> sdollins: can you login using ssh? It does look like the boot process ends, but ttys aren't spawned for some reason
<sdollins> i don't think networking is up
<sdollins> let me check
<sdollins> kklimonda, yes networking works.
<kklimonda> sdollins: if so, I'd try logging in using ssh and checking what does ubuntu think its runlevel currently is (there is a runlevel command). The fact that nginx has started suggests that it's not that (it's started from old, sysinit scripts) but binmft-support is one of the last messages you get before the login prompt is shown. The last one comes from acpi-support which may not be
<kklimonda> installed/enabled on your server.
<kklimonda> (on the other hand you have pulseaudio installed so it's not that servery.. ;})
<sdollins> It's not my server and I thought the same XD
<sdollins> Well, I don't use it
<sdollins> N 2 is the run level
<kklimonda> and what does sudo service tty1 status returns?
<sdollins> start/running
<kklimonda> and getty is running?
<kklimonda> meh, it should be
<sdollins> yep
<sdollins> I don't really see anything useful in that :(
<SpamapS> sdollins: weird.. so plymouth should stop when rc is done...
<SpamapS> sdollins: its *very* useful.. it tells me that rc finished
<SpamapS> sdollins: which means the condition in /etc/init/plymouth-stop.conf that says 'or stopped rc RUNLEVEL=[2345]' should have been matched
<sdollins> i see
<sdollins> This started after we did a chassis change. I'm not sure if you read that.
<SpamapS> No but did your network interface maybe change from eth0 -> eth1 ?
<sdollins> i've taken care of udev rules
<sdollins> networking is fin
<sdollins> e
<SpamapS> sdollins: what does 'status plymouth' say?
<sdollins> start/running
<sdollins> pid 530
<SpamapS> sdollins: for giggles, try 'sudo /bin/plymouth quit'
<SpamapS> sdollins: then 'status plymouth'
<sdollins> stop/waiting
<SpamapS> ok.. *weird*
<sdollins> its still stalled too :(
<SpamapS> ok can you boot w/ --verbose (remove the -x from /etc/init.d/rc) and then pastebin your /var/log/boot.log ?
<sdollins> okay its booting up now
<Zaca12> Hi there, I've got a mail server which is heavily uploading mail (imap port 993) although I can't seem to establish where exactly this mail is coming from, i.e. which box on my network is sending this mail. how would i be able to identify which computer (IP) on our network is uploading such heavy amounts on data through our mail server? Port 993
<jamie_> Zaca12, you could run tcpdump on the mail server and set it to only show packets which have a destination port of 993 - this would show you which IP's were sending the data
<SpamapS> Zaca12: I've used 'ntop' in the past to find abusive users. :)
<sdollins> http://pastebin.com/G8xvTrK2 SpamapS
<iclebyte-work> SpamapS, we've just implemented ntop on our core network but since it run's in RAM it doesn't seem to keep those stats for very long
<iclebyte-work> which is quite frustrating
<iclebyte-work> so is the fact we bought the pro ntop with the plugins and support and don't get replies from luca derbi
<SpamapS> that sux. I haven't had to use it for a while...
<iclebyte-work> it's a cool product though, we were looking at it as an alternative to other commercial deep packet inspection tools
<iclebyte-work> it would be perfect for a home network, we're using it to monitor a broadband network with 36000 users though
<SpamapS> iclebyte-work: i used it to monitor a highschool wifi network 400 users.. didn't have much problem on old 1G boxes.
<iclebyte-work> 400 wifi connections is quite different to 36,000 8 meg ADSL circuits
<iclebyte-work> out of interest though, which AP's did you use?
<SpamapS> iclebyte-work: Cisco I forget the model #
<SpamapS> iclebyte-work: very nice units..
<SpamapS> iclebyte-work: had  ap<->vlan<->e1000<--linux bridge-->e1000<->rest_of_network
<SpamapS> iclebyte-work: also ran snort feeding into an ACID database so we could catch the script kiddiez trying to exploit the other boxes.
<iclebyte-work> ah you used it inline
<iclebyte-work> SpamapS, we're using a mirrored port on some cisco kit.
<iclebyte-work> SpamapS, did you find many attacks?
<SpamapS> iclebyte-work: no.. the admins I built the IDS network for didn't realize how hard IDS tuning was..
<iclebyte-work> =)
<iclebyte-work> was this an academic network?
<SpamapS> iclebyte-work: instead of quieting down the ACID flags.. they just ignored it and used ntop to find the kids who were downloading stuff.
<iclebyte-work> haha
<SpamapS> The biggest problem on the network (unbeknownst to them) was kids running Unreal Tournament
<SpamapS> these two kids were geniuses.. they figured out a way to get around the normal controls...
<iclebyte-work> this was a while ago =)
<SpamapS> and setup a phantom share on a linux box to serve up the game...
<SpamapS> and then would *SELL* access to it.
<iclebyte-work> awesome
<iclebyte-work> i love people like that
<SpamapS> the administration was mad.. but I got their contact info and still occasionally throw work their way ;)
<SpamapS> they're both sysadmins now :)
<iclebyte-work> that does not supprise me.
<SpamapS> sdollins: any progress on that boot.log ?
<sdollins> i linked you
<SpamapS> about time I started thinking about sleep...
<sdollins> <sdollins> http://pastebin.com/G8xvTrK2 SpamapS
<SpamapS> oh sorry Imissed it
<sdollins> Me too. I've slept 3 hours in the past 40.
<SpamapS> sdollins: weird.. I don't see events for rc or runlevel
<sdollins> I've gave up ;P
<sdollins> I'll just reinstall it tomorrow.
<SpamapS> sdollins: doesn't make much sense, but I understand. ;)
<Error404NotFound> I have got a server with its lsb_release -a, and /etc/issue saying its maverick, while source.list has all from karmic, what would be the definite way to confirm the version?
<kklimonda> Error404NotFound: either check /etc/lsb-release or /usr/share/doc/base-files/changelog.Debian.gz
<Error404NotFound> first one was maverick, and a zcat on second tells maverick...
<Error404NotFound> seems maverick, someone pulled a prank on me by replacing source.list to karmic
<SpamapS> Error404NotFound: sounds like a half-aborted upgrade
<kklimonda> SpamapS: what is half-aborted upgrade? Someone has started upgrade karmic->maverick, decided it was a bad idea, and restored all sources.list?
<SpamapS> kklimonda: that, or they copied some of /etc from a maverick server onto an old karmic box
<kklimonda> changelog for base-files is from maverick so it's probably the first one, or the prank :)
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: the running kernel is the best clue
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: Linux optrak-3 2.6.35-22-server #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:48:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Error404NotFound> i guess its maverick
<Error404NotFound> right?
<ikonia> looks that way from the kernel
<SpamapS> so sources.list is just screwed
<SpamapS> maybe an old config management overwrote it?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723603 in vsftpd (main) "vsftpd no longer supports both anonymous_enable and local_enable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723603
<Error404NotFound> I am thinking to run KVM on my maverick box, the only external interface is eth0 which is statically assigned right now. If i create a bridge, would i need to install dhcp server and run on it? or if i am giving all the network conf parameters like ip, gateway, dns,etc to vms?
<lephisto> moin
<Sirgado> hi, I've an 10.04 server with nfs exports, trying to mount NFS with 10.10 clientes give me error: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<Sirgado> found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/656889
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 656889 in nfs-utils "nfs mounts no longer negotiate protocol with older servers" [Undecided,New]
<Sirgado> it's strange its important is undecided because it seems to make impossible to connect server with desktops
<DigitalFlux> Hi Guys
<DigitalFlux> I am kind of confused about apt-cacher
<DigitalFlux> I need to know when does the package db get updated ?, i mean if a client requests a package that is already cached, but there is an update to this package, will the client get the older cached package from apt-cacher or will apt-cacher go and fetch the new package, cache it and serves it to the clien t?
<patdk-lap> don't use apt-cacher
<patdk-lap> use apt-cacher-ng
<DigitalFlux> patdk-lap: :(
<DigitalFlux> patdk-lap: I already started using it, configured it and it's currently downloading the packages
<patdk-lap> well, apt-cacher-ng is a straight replacement for apt-cacher
<DigitalFlux> patdk-lap: Would it be possible to use the same cached directory structure of apt-cacher with apt-cacher-ng ?
<patdk-lap> atleast for me, apt-cacher caused it to be 10x slower than not using it at all
<patdk-lap> and apt-cacher-ng is fast
<patdk-lap> I dunno if the structures are the same or not
<DigitalFlux> hmm
<DigitalFlux> any good docs on apt-cacher-ng ?
<patdk-lap> dunno, it was too simple to use, didn't need any
<DigitalFlux> patdk-lap: Ok Thanks
<DigitalFlux> Now what about my question at the top ?
<DigitalFlux> patdk-lap: what do you think ?
<zul> morning
<highvoltage> morning zul
<azizLIGHTS> i got cli right now, but i want to use firefox or chrome to browse internet, whats the lightest gui for this purpose
<nimrod10> azizLIGHTS, you have a range of light window managers: lxde, ion, xmonad, openbox, fluxbox
<azizLIGHTS> these are even less resource intense than xfce correct?
<nimrod10> correct !    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<azizLIGHTS> its telling me not to install GUI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<nimrod10> if you're on a server you shouldn't have a gui
<greppy> azizLIGHTS: ratpoison is REALLY light weight. :)
<nimrod10> why do you need a gui on a server ?
<azizLIGHTS> because i use the server for proxying basically, and downloads are unstable and break
<azizLIGHTS> so i must use chrome on the server itself
<azizLIGHTS> because my connection seorver is unreliable
<azizLIGHTS> my connection to server
<azizLIGHTS> is there a better way
<azizLIGHTS> lynx and elinks and links cannot do
<highvoltage> azizLIGHTS: wget or curl
<azizLIGHTS> :( nor wget
<highvoltage> wget will certainly work better than chrome
<azizLIGHTS> there is some sessionids and javascripting involved
<greppy> azizLIGHTS: run lxde or ratpoision in a vncserver instance :)
<azizLIGHTS> this sounds interesting
<azizLIGHTS> i have no gui components at all right now, does this mean i need to install x-org
<azizLIGHTS> or is there one single command for ratpoison that takes care of it
<greppy> azizLIGHTS: apt-get install vncserver
<greppy> then just use ratpoison with that.
<azizLIGHTS> i mean do i have to sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core, and then sudo apt-get install ratpoiuson
<greppy> if you want to run it on the video hardware in the server, yes.
<greppy> if you just want a network service that you can do x11 stuff in, use vncserver.
<azizLIGHTS> i dont quite know what that means
<greppy> ok
<greppy> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.1 (maverick), package size 752 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<greppy> then use a vnc client, on another system to connect to that.
<azizLIGHTS> i can run a vnc server on the server without x-org?
<azizLIGHTS> and see a gui on the vnc client display?
<greppy> yes
<azizLIGHTS> oh
<azizLIGHTS> do i install ratpoison on the server or the client?
<greppy> azizLIGHTS: it will install a small amount of xorg, apt-cache info tightvncserver will show the packages that it requires.
<greppy> on the server.
<greppy> azizLIGHTS: then just add 'ratpoison &' to the end of your ~/.vnc/xstartup
<greppy> basically run vncserver once to create the .vnc directory and files, then shut it down and edit ~/.vnc/xstartup
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
<azizLIGHTS> ok greppy, so basically sudo apt-get install vncserver ratpoison; vncserver; quit vncserver' edit .vnc/xstartup to add ratpoison &, then runvncserver again and it will launch ratpoison into vnc, and connect via vnc client and enjoy?
<azizLIGHTS> that all the steps? jkust want to make sure
<greppy> azizLIGHTS: yes
<hallyn> jdstrand: for libvirt-bin, in debian/control.  Should we be keeping recommends/suggests/depends as in debian, or as in our older versions?
<hallyn> jdstrand: (nm, i'll chug along and document every frigging thing i move relative to debian one)
<hallyn> jdstrand: btw, I'm switching to 0.8.8 which is now in unstable.  (though pull-debian-source and lp:debian/sid/libvirt don't yet show it)
<zul> hallyn: wont someone please think of the children ;)
<compdoc> children are best with fava beans and a nice chianti
<hggdh> SpamapS: you are the expert on mountall, right?
<jdstrand> hallyn: re debian/control> for this merge I think so. going forward they can be reevaluated I guess. many (some?) of those were the result of ubuntu-server changes
<jdstrand> hallyn: re 0.8.8> oh, good :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: I think the path of least reisistance is the best option atm
<jdstrand> resistance
<jdstrand> hallyn: I feel your pain with the merge
 * jdstrand hugs hallyn
<hallyn> jdstrand: actually one more q.  For the debian changelog entries to copy over...  do I start after the last version which ubuntu had in common with debian?
<simonadameit> hi, how can I discover which package would provide a certain file?
<hallyn> or just start after 0.8.5.1 ?
<hallyn> simonadameit: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<simonadameit> ah, thanks!
<hallyn> np
<Daviey> hallyn, If you are doing a merge, the  changelog should be the original ubuntu changelog, with the newer entries from debian at the top; then for the top most entry is what remaining ubuntu changes exist between debian and ubuntu.
<Daviey> hallyn, bzr merge-package *should* do that for you
<jdstrand> hallyn: what Daviey said, with the exception of bzr, since that doesn't work with source format 3 too well
<jdstrand> hallyn: basically the changelog has all the ubuntu changes that were ever made interleaved
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723755 in samba (main) "When using Samba authenticating via Kerberos against a windows AD, winbind hangs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723755
<hallyn> jdstrand: yes, but ubuntu's libvirt hasn't been based on debian's since 0.8.3-1.  So I was wondering whether to go back to 0.8.3-1, or to 0.8.5-1
<hallyn> I'm doing 0.8.3-1
<jdstrand> hallyn: that isn't how it works
<jdstrand> hallyn: maybe I don't understand your question
<mdeslaur> Daviey: I think the server team should SRU bind 9.7.3 into lucid and maverick. It's the only sane solution to get DNSSEC working properly. I've added a comment to that effect to bug #651875
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 651875 in bind9 "Bind 9.7.0-P1 validation errors" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651875
<jdstrand> hallyn: hold on, I think I know what you are asking
<hallyn> jdstrand: the last time ubuntu's libvirt package was based on debian's was with 0.8.3-1ubuntuX.  After that, debian had 0.8.4*, 0.8.5*, 0.8.7*.  We had 0.8.5-0ubuntuX
<jdstrand> hallyn: right, yes. I see what you are getting at
<Daviey> mdeslaur, Well certainly sounds a clean solution, and if we do that it might be a good idea to A) run it past the tech board and B) let it bake i -proposed with more than just the usual verification process
<jdstrand> hallyn: so, in this case, interleave all the way up to 0.8.3-1ubuntu14, then include Debian all the way to 0.8.8-X, then do 'Remaining changes'
<mdeslaur> Daviey: yes, I completely agree...let me know if the server team needs anything from me
<Daviey> mdeslaur, Have you looked at the diff between the two versions?
<hallyn> jdstrand: interleave?  thta wont' be misleading?
<jdstrand> hallyn: I think that best conveys what we are doing. so Debian+Ubuntu up to 0.8.3-1ubuntu14, Debian from 0.8.4-0.8.8, then your new ubuntu1 entry with all the 'Remaining changes'
<jdstrand> hallyn: is that more clear ^
<hallyn> oh, and drop 0.8.5-ubuntu*?
<mdeslaur> Daviey: it _humongous_, and contains a crapload of dnssec fixes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571183/
<Daviey> *awesome*
<jdstrand> hallyn: yes. all those changes are caught in 'Remaining changes', and it conveys what actually just happened-- ie that we slurped in all the 0.8.4-0.8.8 Debian changes
<mdeslaur> Daviey: I think it's time to do it, before they start releasing 9.8....I assume 9.7.3 shouldn't impact configuration files from 9.7.0
<jdstrand> hallyn: what do you think?
<Daviey> mdeslaur, that was one of my concerns :/
<Daviey> mdeslaur, I'll draft a PPA package and email to ubuntu-devel CC'ing TB today.
<jdstrand> I'm sorry, why is the TB being CC'd?
<jdstrand> this is a one-time exception-- ie an SRU
<mdeslaur> Daviey: cool...you may want to check with lamont to see if he's got 9.7.3 ready for natty
 * jdstrand didn't read all backscroll
<Daviey> jdstrand, I want the TB's comment jumping 3 minor versions in a LTS release :)
<hallyn> jdstrand: i'll try.  I can envision one problem case, but not sure i'tll happen.  will see. thanks.
<jdstrand> Daviey: that is up to the ubuntu-sru team
<jdstrand> hallyn: well, this is only about documenting what we are doing. I am not saying dropping the changes, only how we represent them in the changelog
<Daviey> jdstrand, Yeah, that sounds suitable.
<Daviey> jdstrand, regarding bzr merge-package and deb-src 3.0, have you tried doing an interim commit with patches unapplied?
<jdstrand> Daviey: we've tried all kinds of things and while it might work for 1 person doing the committing, invariably the various committers do something slightly different and it blows appart
<jdstrand> apart
<Daviey> standardisation++
<jdstrand> hallyn: so that we are on the same page. you are: grabbing 0.8.8-X from debian. then integrating/dropping our changes in debian/, then adjusting the changelog to be Debian+Ubuntu up to 0.8.3-1ubuntu14, Debian 0.8.4-X - 0.8.8-X, then your 0.8.8-Xubuntu1 changelog entry, documenting all the remaining changes, drops, new stuff, etc like we discussed
<jdstrand> hallyn: so all the 0.8.5*ubuntu* changes still in the package, but only discussed in the changelog in the 0.8.8-Xubuntu1 entry
<jdstrand> hallyn: correct?
<hallyn> jdstrand: yeah
<jdstrand> hallyn: ok great, then let me leave you alone :)
<laen> What could be a possible reason, that kernel updates wreck the linux-image-server or MBR? Just rewriting the MBR (/usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/disk_without_partition doesn't work. I have to reinstall the kernel as well before doing that, always both.
<jdstrand> hallyn: aren't libvirt merges fun?
<hallyn> i'm trying to figure out the cause of the new commandtest failure
<jdstrand> hallyn: on the plus side, they really exercise ones packaging skills
<jdstrand> granted, that isn't particularly desirable *right* before FF
<jdstrand> Daviey: (thought) it might be worthwhile to send an email to #ubuntu-server as a call for testing for bind9
<Daviey> jdstrand, yeah, totally
<Daviey> "Please test your production DNS servers on this PPA" :)
<Daviey> but yeah, hopefully we'll get some testing
<jdstrand> Daviey: well, presumably -proposed, but I hear you
<jdstrand> Daviey: that said, anyone interested in dnssec would want to anyway
<Daviey> hallyn / jdstrand: just did a bzr merge-package on libvirt to see what it yielded for changelog...  http://pb.daviey.com/YIJD/raw/
<jdstrand> Daviey: you could also politely ask IS if they would as well. not sure what they'd say, but worth asking
<Daviey> jdstrand, I'll dig a trench, then ask tentatively :)
<Daviey> good thinking
<jdstrand> Daviey (and hallyn): yeah, that doesn't reflecet what actually happened though...
<jdstrand> reflect
<Daviey> Oh aye, just wanted to see what it should show.
<jdstrand> getting back in sync with Debian is always fun
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> hallyn: but that paste does show that you should add 0.8.3-2+, which I had totally forgotten about :)
<jdstrand> the -v to use will be weird..
<hallyn> Yup, those are in.  I just need to consolidate the old ubuntu log entries
<jdstrand> hallyn: I vote for -v0.8.3-1ubuntu14
<jdstrand> cool
<laen> Anyone an idea why Ubuntu Server kernel updates result in non-bootable machines now and then?
<Daviey> laen, Do you have any special kernel modules that you added?
<Error404NotFound> how do i know which grub is running: http://pastebin.com/p2kHdDYz
<ivoks> none is running
<ivoks> grub doesn't run
<ivoks> you don't have grub-pc installed, therefor, you have 'grub 1' installed
<Error404NotFound> ivoks: well, by running i meant running at boot time after BIOS :)
<Daviey> mdeslaur, So you are thinking 9.7.3 should go back to Lucid, Maverick and be uploaded to Natty?
<ivoks> Error404NotFound: well, technically, what you have installed doesn't have to be the same thing you have on MBR
<Error404NotFound> ivoks: so to run older grub, i need grub pc?
<Daviey> mdeslaur, Noting that Debian doesn't even have 9.7.3 yet :o
<ivoks> Error404NotFound: grub-pc is 1.98, while grub is 0.97... which one is older? :)
<Error404NotFound> ivoks: hmmm
<ivoks> am i confusing you?
<ivoks> grub 1 = grub
<ivoks> grub 2 = grub-pc
<mdeslaur> Daviey: lamont is the debian maintainer...ask him when he'll have 9.7.3 packages ready.
<Error404NotFound> ivoks: nah, not confusing :)
<Daviey> lamont, ^^ :)
<lamont> sprinting this week.
<lamont> having said that, I'm currently doing my test build of 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1
<Daviey> heh, lamont that is  great news.
<Daviey> lamont, I suppose you understand the predicament?
<lamont> I've been ignoring the predicament...
<Daviey> lamont, We are looking to SRU 9.7.3 into Lucid and (probably) Maverick due to the DNSSEC stuff.
<lamont> er, I mean, which predicament are you referring to?
 * lamont has commented on the bug, and is +50 to SRUing it into lucid
<Daviey> lamont, that is great news.. thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723796 in qemu-kvm (main) "Enable spice in kvm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723796
<bencer_> hi, anybody from the -server team would be willing to sponsor updates of the ebox* packages?
<Daviey> bencer_, It might be a good idea to raise a bug on Launchpad, "Please update ebox version XX to XX" and attach a debdiff, bzr branch or link to a dsc (and associated) files..  and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors team
<Daviey> bencer_, I'm sure someone from the server team will pluck it first.
<bencer_> Daviey: on bug for every package?
<bencer_> s/on/one
<Daviey> bencer_, Does that make sense, if you want some help along the way - feel free to ask!
<Daviey> bencer_, Hmm, how many source packages are you talking about?
<zul> bencer_,: there is a ebox-metapackage right?
<bencer_> nope
<zul> Daviey: alot
<bencer_> we have a package for each module
<bencer_> libebox, ebox, ebox-network, etc...
<bencer_> https://launchpad.net/~bencer/+archive/zentyal-2.0
<zul> bencer_: i would do it on libebox
<zul> bencer_: if i have some time in the afternoon ill do it
<bencer_> ebox package is the only one with bugs right now
<Daviey> ^^ fix released :-)
<uvirtbot> Daviey: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<bencer_> packaging is far from perfect but imho is much better than existing packages :)
<Daviey> bencer_, Are you still calling the packages ebox?
<zul> bencer_: then do it on the ebox package and again if i find sometime to do this afternoon ill do it
<bencer_> zul: that would be great, going to fill in the bug
<bencer_> Daviey: yes, for 2.0 series
<bencer_> 2.1 which will become 2.2 was released yesterday
<bencer_> and packages have been renamed to zentyal
<Daviey> bencer_, So in natty+1 release you will be looking at a transition path for the new name?
<bencer_> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> bencer_, groovy
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723807 in openssh (main) "package openssh-server 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723807
<bencer_> Daviey: anyway, is still not decided how we will approach the migration between ebox-* to zentyal-* packages
<bencer_> but definitely we want to provide a migration path
<bencer_> zentyal official release are only for lts
<bencer_> but users willing to use the versions on between, should be able to use these packages too :)
<Daviey> bencer_, I paid close attention to the talk at FOSDEM... :)
<bencer_> it was me :)
<Daviey> o/
<Daviey> bencer_, Well if you want some help, it would be really good to shout out for it at the beginning of the next development cycle.
<bencer_> Daviey: probably i'll be on load too, and also it's in our plans to attend to the uds
<Daviey> bencer_, You have details about the next UDS?
<bencer_> Daviey: for the 2.1 what i want to start working on is framework improvements so packages can deal easy with apparmor profile changes
<bencer_> review policy and all that stuff
<bencer_> Daviey: i have a task to submit a talk, but didn't have the time to see deadlines or anything
<Daviey> bencer_, Have you been able to attend a UDS before?
<bencer_> nope
<bencer_> i've been on debconfs
<SpamapS> hggdh: re mountall.. I have certainly spent a lot of time debugging it. Whats up?
<bencer_> Daviey: i'm quite familiar with debian workflow but not with ubuntu yet
<Daviey> bencer_, :), well the format is to create a blueprint, and have a session scheduled.  It's often a bad idea to have it in a presentation style session, but often of a peer dicussion between interested people.
<Daviey> (That is assuming the track lead approves the session)
<bencer_> peer discussion fits better
<bencer_> what we would like to discuss is how what we can give to ubuntu server in the smb server environment
<bencer_> and how to approach this colaboration, like release cycles, policy stuff and so on
<bencer_> that was my idea about, but i have to think about it
<doxin> i'm trying to get an irc server working, and i got it running, but the /oper command doesn't seem to work.
<Daviey> bencer_, Well that is an area we need to improve on, so i'll be listening carefully :)
<bencer_> cool, Daviey any idea you have for the session, would be really welcomed
<Daviey> bencer_, My brain works better with some beer.. So perhaps that would help the server teams ideas come out...
<Daviey> just sayin' :)
<zul> yeah thats not ...
<bencer_> Daviey: i just finished all the kolsh here
<bencer_> :D
<bencer_> i need to go rewe to get more
<Daviey> heh
<lamont> Daviey: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lamont/ppa lucid main <-- bind9 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1~lucid1 is building there now
<SpamapS> doxin: I'd suggest asking in the IRC channel dedciated to the IRC server software's support/development first.. though if its something that Ubuntu has done to the package that has broken it, then thats a different matter...
<Daviey> lamont, Super.. thanks.. I'm going to link to that in an email to ubuntu-server mailing list
<laen> Daviey: No added kernel modules.
<laen> Daviey: The thing is, the procedure when i joined the company was that after apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, they did an apt-get dist-upgrade. Even though that is not smart, the kernels shouldn't break (even if that's the image, or the MBR).
<laen> The boot error is number 13 or 24, respectively Invalid or unsupported executable format, or Attempt to access block outside partition
<laen> Sometimes, we're able to boot another kernel that's still available, sometimes we're not.
<Daviey> laen, Can you raise a bug and include as much detail as possible please?
<Daviey> laen, It's probably going to be cjwatson looking at that.
<laen> Well, i have seen bugs about it, and they're answered with "You have incorrectly specified your Windows partition" or "Try another kernel".. and i'm not really waiting for these answers.
<laen> But, could give it a try.
<Daviey> laen, It sounds like it could be a bug, and if we have a record of it - it makes it easier to track
<laen> Weirdest thing is that it never happens on 8.04 LTS, only since we started using 10.04 LTS. Just created the launchpad account.
<SpamapS> Daviey: btw, I've missed your snarks on mumble.. somebody needs to fix that in natty soon!
<Bilge> Why can't I `su` as a user that has no password?
<Daviey> SpamapS, heh
<L-s-L> does anyone know the magic config option to set blksize for tftp-hpa?
<Daviey> lamont, Would you be happy uploading your package to debian sid today?  Would be nice to get it in  Natty before feature freeze. :)
<lamont> Daviey: that's what I've been working on
<Daviey> lamont, you sir, rock
<lamont> and nfc if it'll be NEW or not, so natty is getting ~build1
<Daviey> lamont, NEW in Ubuntu or Debian?
<lamont> debian - I figure ubuntu will happen quickly if it is
<lamont> honestly, haven;t checked
<Daviey> lamont, seems you have it hand!
<cjwatson> laen,Daviey: generally I'm afraid I'm not going to look at GRUB Legacy bugs
<cjwatson> it sounds like maybe the kernel sometimes ends up above a BIOS disk limit or something; a small /boot at the front of the disk might help
<cjwatson> but this sort of thing is not going to be fixed in GRUB Legacy
<Daviey> laen, With that, is there a reason to not upgrade to Grub2?
<dravekx> so the only difference in 10.10 and 10.04 is support?
<lamont> Daviey: it's uploading to natty now
<lamont> and done
<Daviey> lamont, you sir, are a super hero in disguise.
<lamont> would have been a bit quicker, but I kept answering questions
<guntbert> tomasm-: hi
<tomasm-> guntbert, i guess im trying to get my mail server set up.... is cyrus pretty standard?
<guntbert> tomasm-: I still have doubts - to be able to receive internet mail you need a smtp server - and those are dangerous beasts if you don't know what you are doing
<tomasm-> guntbert, i've been a linux system administrator for 6 years, and postfix is already installed
<tomasm-> just new to ubuntu is all
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723840 in krb5 (main) "krb5-1.8 fails to verify MS PAC Checksum when AES 256 is used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723840
<guntbert> tomasm-: I take it back - but your question comes up now and then from people who have no clue
<guntbert> as for a pop/imap server: my choice is dovecot
<joschi> tomasm-: I'd recommend to use dovecot rather than cyrus imap, but cyrus is also fine
<Bilge> How can I run a command as a user that has no password?
<joschi> Bilge: sudo -u username $command
<Bilge> So I should use sudo instead of su for this?
<joschi> Bilge: you can use either.
<joschi> Bilge: but on ubuntu you'd probably use sudo ;)
<tomasm-> what are the advantages of dovecot? i may just go with cyrus for now but change later
<guntbert> Bilge: prefer sudo (on ubuntu) in any case
<joschi> tomasm-: dovecot is very stable (cyrus too), dovecot supports a lot of different storage formats (cyrus doesn't), dovecot brings a well documented SASL implementation (cyrus sasl is a documentation nightmare)
<joschi> tomasm-: additionally, dovecot is more actively developed, IMHO
<Bilge> su doesn't work, though, it asks for a password, even as root, and always fails
<guntbert> tomasm-: I tried both, found dovecot easier to set up and manage, with better readable docu
<tomasm-> k... what a bout a good webmail package? and I may be also doing fancier things with mail, like serving mailing lists, sending out bulk newsletters, and receiving emails into PHP to trigger some code/database changes
 * guntbert steps back, no experience here
<jkg> tomasm-: roundcube is pretty good for webmail, although I can't speak to the other things.
<jkg> (and while we're recommending dovecot, one thing in its favour is the existence of a pretty helpful #dovecot, plus the fact I've had good dovecot advice in here)
<tomasm-> the package documentation online for ubuntu is really nice
<noecc> Does pinning php to 5.2 have any effect on future apache (mod-php) updates,
<smoser> hggdh, ping
<hggdh> smoser: I am here
<smoser> so you should be able to launch instances with the pv-grub of the most recent hardy dailiy build. and add proposed, install and reboot to test
<smoser> and actually, if you could collect the baseline test, that would be good too...
<smoser> we dont, i dont' think, have baselines for either a.) currently released hardy (using the PPA build) or b.) current -updates kernel for hardy
<hggdh> smoser: thank you! Now, I cannot run any tests -- my laptop bricked from yesterday's updates on natty, and I have been unable to get anyone interested in the bug
<smoser> it sounds like you're interested .
<smoser> i nominate you to fix it
<smoser> :)
<hggdh> well, I would if I could. It deals with upstart, mountall, and probably plymouth and libc6
<smoser> but, if we can get to where we're going for hardy, everyone's life will be much easier.
<hggdh> way out of my depth
<hggdh> indeed
<tomasm-> guntbert, do i need to do anything to enable logging in remotely (using START/TLS IMAP)? my password doesnt seem to work
<tomasm-> guntbert, using dovecot
<hallyn> cmagina-lunch: feature freeze is tomorrow, so please do let me know if you get a chance to test the multipath merge before that
<guntbert> tomasm-: as far as I remember it was working ootb, but have a look at /var/log/....  (also: does connecting locally work?)
<axisys> every lucid64bit ubuntu server I build has the /boot partition overlaps.. how do I fix it again? last time I messed up ..
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/mN3M9fia here is the problem
<tomasm-> guntbert, how do i connect locally?
<axisys> also is there a way to make sure prtitions are not overlapped during install ?
<axisys> s/prtitions/partitions/
<guntbert> tomasm-: with a mail client - I myself can speak pop and imap but not SSL :-)
<tomasm-> guntbert, ok, it says mail_location not set and autodetection failed
<guntbert> tomasm-: ah - that is about where you want the mail spool, in ~/mail  or in /var/spool/mail or ...
<tomasm-> guntbert, YES! thanks so much
<guntbert> tomasm-: :-)
<tomasm-> i can't believe xen.org is down. i thought redundancy was kinda the whole point of cloud servers
<doxin> documentation on irc services is very scarce, so i'm asking here.
<doxin> when i try to start hybserv it gives me "Unable to open SETPATH (/etc/hybserv/settings.conf)", any idea how to fix this? the mentioned path does exist.
<Bilge> How does this make sense: http://derp.pastebin.com/yPntPvhG
<Bilge> `screen -r user/` gives me the screens for that user
<Bilge> Then trying to resume it using the name given says that it doesn't exist
<zul> bencer_: ok uploaded
<doxin> when i try to start hybserv it gives me "Unable to open SETPATH (/etc/hybserv/settings.conf)", any idea how to fix this? the mentioned path does exist.
<chiapagringo_> hey guys, I am about to install/configure my first Ubuntu server on a Dell R415.  Can anyone point me to a server install check list/best practices site or document?
<dbevacqua> any postfix gods in the house?
<chiapagringo_> I will using RAID 1 and virtualization
<bencer_> zul: what did you upload? all of them or just libebox+ebox?
<zul> bencer_: all of them
<ehw> Bilge, does screen -r user/ list the session as Private?
<bencer_> zul: i've 3 more to update all the existing packages on the archive
<bencer_> zul: do you think we are in time to include new modules?
<zul> bencer_: i might be able to get to it tonight send me an email to zulcss@ubuntu.com
<tomasm-> how do i setup postfix so it allows SMTP-AUTH? so i can log in as a user on the mail server and send mail out to other domains?
<bencer_> zul: i'm going to upload them to my ppa and i drop you a mail
<bencer_> zul: thanks a million dude
<zul> bencer_: ok thanks
<chrisallison> Apologies if this a truly basic question, but my Google-Fu seems to be failing me. Can anyone point me at description of the criteria that update-notifier-common uses to determine whether or not to create /var/run/reboot-required? I assume that there is some flag set on certain debs that essentially indicates "If you install me, you need to reboot for the install to take effect," but some insight into what that flag is, where/how/when (ie:
<brontoeee> tomasm-, hold on...
<brontoeee> tomasm-, this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/11/relaying-postfix-smtp-via-smtpgmailcom/ did it for me (on karmic)
<tomasm-> brontoeee, i dont want a relay...i just want my new postfix server to not say 'relaying denied'... its because I dont login first, not sure how to say 'let people who login send to anywhere'
<brontoeee> tomasm-, right, sorry about that
<noecc> tomasm-: main.cf    smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
<chrisallison> tomasm-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix#Authentication speaks to that, though the rest of the page may not cover exactly the setup you want if you want to do outbound but not accept inbound.
<tomasm-> noecc, k, that kinda worked, but password is being rejected
<chrisallison> tomasm-: Is saslauthd running? Are you using PAM or some other mechanism?
<noecc> tomasm-: telnet into the server, EHLO,, look for AUTH methods supported
<tomasm-> plain digest-md5 ntlm cram-md5 login
<tomasm-> saslauthd is running
<tomasm-> unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: No such file or directory
<tomasm-> hmmm
<tomasm-> saslauthd misconfigured?
<tomasm-> the file IS there
<chrisallison> tomasm-: Or maybe a mechanism issue (ie: what authentication back end it's trying to use). It's been a while since I've had to poke at that, so my memory on this isn't sharp.
<tomasm-> its set to PAM, i dont get it
<chrisallison> tomasm-: Permissions/ownership?
<chrisallison> (Of /etc/sasldb2)
<tomasm-> why look in /etc/sasldb2 if MECHANISMS="pam"
<tomasm-> /etc/sasldb2 = 660, root.sasl
<noecc> tomasm-: cat /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<tomasm-> noecc, nothing is under /etc/postfix/sasl
<chrisallison> tomasm-: If MECHANISMS="pam" then you're right, I don't think saslauthd should be trying to read sasldb2. Have you restarted/reloaded/HUPped all relevant daemons after making these config changes?
<tomasm-> chrisallison, restarted saslauthd and postfix
<noecc> smtpd.conf
<chrisallison> tomasm-: Hmm.
<noecc> disregard that
<tomasm-> noecc, where is smtpd.conf ?
<pmatulis_> tomasm-: use find?
<pmatulis_> locate smtpd.conf maybe?
<tomasm-> chrisallison, noecc okay, i found a tutorial on how to get postfix working with dovecot sasl, works beautifully
<noecc> tomasm-: recommend http://postfix-book.com/
<Daviey> hallyn, do you still have your UEC running?
<Daviey> .. or smoser
<Daviey> Or infact, anyone running Eucalyptus pre-natty ?
<smoser> Daviey, you can be , with a simple ec2 instance launch of maverick
<hallyn> Daviey: still?
<Daviey> hallyn, i thought you set it up yesterday?
<hallyn> Daviey: I'm hoping to start this afternoon, if I can get libvirt compiling :)
<Daviey> smoser, pah
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723891 in mailman (main) "package mailman 1:2.1.13-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723891
<smoser> Daviey, i have access to a cloud running lucid uec from a non-admin
<smoser> but i can't help you fix the console 64k bug
<smoser> :)
<hallyn> Daviey: and right about now i'm wishing i had a second spare laptop to run extra nodes on :
<laen> Daviey: bad news, i had to leave work and have to file the bug friday. So, i'll take some :)
<Daviey> laen, Yeah... did you respond to my question regarding upgrading to grub2?
<Daviey> hallyn, heh
<Daviey> smoser, heh
<hallyn> Daviey: is there something you wanted me to look at, shoudl installation happen to succeed?
<laen> Daviey: eeeh.. 10.04 LTS doesn't have Grub2?
<hallyn> yay, it built
<laen> Daviey: expecting 10.04 is shipped with Grub 2, it happens on do-release-upgrades and fresh installs as well.
<laen> However, i will check it out at work friday.
<Daviey> laen, grub2 IS on  lucid, 10.04
<Daviey> laen, grub2 has been in the archive since at least dapper
<chrisallison> tomasm-: Glad to hear it!
<chrisallison> Anyone know of a good place for me to ask my update-notifier-common question (if no one in here knows the answer)?
<boxybrown> any idea why aptitude would work fine for an admin user but not a non-admin user with sudo access?
<boxybrown> it just hangs if I run sudo aptitude as a user not part of the admin group
<laen> Daviey: then if Lucid installs with grub2 by default, this is not a legacy bug.
<kirkland> hallyn: i was going to tackle kim0's --enable-spice bug
<kirkland> hallyn: add it to the qemu-kvm build
<kirkland> hallyn: any objection?
<kirkland> hallyn: hrm, or not ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571315/
<hallyn> kirkland: we'll need to package the libs...
<kirkland> hallyn: spice.h
 * hallyn waits on pastebin while tapping his fingers impatiently
<kirkland> hallyn: yeah, looks like maybe spice.h is not found
<kirkland> hallyn: we'd also have to get the lib into main, for qemu-kvm to build-depend on it
<kim0> kirkland: that's different from the bug where libvirt doesn't know about qxl right
<hallyn> kirkland: we need to grab the git trees
<kirkland> kim0: yeah, i think so
<hallyn> at least git://git.freedesktop.org/git/spice/spice and git://git.freedesktop.org/git/spice/spice-protocl
<kirkland> hallyn: git tree of ... qemu?  or spice?
<kirkland> ah
<kirkland> beat me to it :-)
<kim0> btw I think the sync is broken http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/qemu-kvm.html
<hallyn> i think qxl might come from the same place
<hallyn> see http://spice-space.org/page/Repositories
<hallyn> it has:
<hallyn> QXL: git clone git://git.freedesktop.org/git/spice/win32/qxl
<kirkland> kim0: hallyn: okay, i see you guys are on top of this ;-)
 * kirkland crawls back into his dungeon of a million things to do
<kim0> I'm not on top of anything :)
<hallyn> kirkland: if spice doesn't require any libs not in main, how hard will it be to get into main?
<kirkland> hallyn: shouldn't be bad at all
<hallyn> kirkland: not at all!  i just looked at spice git trees this morning, but have no idea what to do about it :)
<kirkland> hallyn: will need to just write up the MIR (takes <10 minutes, and you might be able to convince kim0 to write it ;-)
<kirkland> hallyn: then we very nicely poke kees or someone on the MIR team to review it
 * kim0 needs to learn a lot about packaging :/
<kirkland> hallyn: possibly trade a favor :-)
<kim0> I'm more than happy to test stuff though
<kirkland> kim0: filing an MIR doesn't have much to do with packaging at all
<kim0> throw links at me and I'll try
<kirkland> kim0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<hallyn> ok, well i'll be happy to try to whip up a package, when i'm done with libvirt
<kirkland> kim0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<kirkland> kim0: those two pages have everything you need
<hallyn> ok
<kirkland> kim0: 8 easy steps :-)
<kirkland> some of which you can skip
<kim0> so write a MIR to get what included in main ?
<kim0> is "spice" a separate pakcage
<kim0> isn't it just a kvm compile option
<hallyn> it requires spice libs
<kim0> so that's what the mir are for
<hallyn> kim0: see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571315/ from kirkland :)
<kim0> awesome
<kirkland> kim0: step1 will be to package the library
<kirkland> kim0: i think hallyn will knock that out
<kirkland> kim0: after that, a new package will by default land in Universe
<kirkland> kim0: to get it moved to Main, we'll need an MIR
<kim0> got it
<kim0> I'll do that
<kirkland> kim0: which is basically just about 10-15 minutes of research, then filing a bug with your findings, and assinging to the ubuntu-mir team
<kim0> and bug hallyn if I get lost
<kim0> kirkland: aye aye ;)
<zul> oooh...stalker alert :)
<zul> hey mathiaz
<mathiaz> zul: hi!
<Daviey> mathiaz, !! Hello
<mathiaz> Daviey: hello!
<mathiaz> how are you guz doing?
<mathiaz> how is featurefreeze going?
<Daviey> mathiaz, can you guess? :)
<mathiaz> Daviey: :) - long days??
<Daviey> mathiaz, could sat that... still working at 8:00 PM :)
<Daviey> mathiaz, BTW, still waiting on a book recommendation :)
 * jamespage waves at mathiaz
<ivoks> mathiaz: hey! :)
<hallyn> kirkland: hrmph.  well i'm looking at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=560721  (ITP for spice in debian)
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 560721 in wnpp "ITP: spice -- A SPICE (Simple Protocol for Independent Computing Environment) Client" [Wishlist,Open]
<xlemming> hi, does anyone have any experience with nslcd/nss-ldap and having it authenticate using the machine account keytab in activedirectory?
<hallyn> i guess the hangup was due to the related http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=602143  issues with CELT
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 602143 in wnpp "ITP: spice -- a remote display system for virtualized machine and desktop" [Wishlist,Open]
<hggdh> smoser: ping
<cmagina> hallyn: ping
<smoser> hggdh, yo
<hggdh> smoser: with my laptop bricked, I cannot start an ec2 instance. Could you please start one? I can then test it
<smoser> hggdh, sure.
<smoser> you want one of each arch ?
<hallyn> jdstrand: people.canonical.com/~serge/libvirt_0.8.8-1ubuntu1-package.tgz
<hallyn> cmagina: what's up?
<smoser> hggdh, do you want me to run you 4 instances ?  a currently released image, and a daily image for each arch ?
<hggdh> yes, please. I will shut them down when I am done
<smoser> k
<jdstrand> hallyn: ack
<cmagina> hallyn: i'm seeing the same problem as before with this new multipath package
<cmagina> hallyn: it just endlessly fofb's even though the SCM's are both up and fine
<hggdh> kirkland: ecryptfs needs any special support from the kernel? I am trying to recover my /home on a quite, but not completely, bricked system
<hallyn> cmagina: im' at a loss
<hallyn> cmagina: i guess i'll have to look more closely at the code.
<hallyn> cmagina: does multipathd -v4 show that it is getting uevents?
<hallyn> or, why it is thinking the paths fail over?
<hallyn> well, i'll take another look at the logs from the last merge attempt.  presumably it's the same problem
<hallyn> cmagina: thanks for testing!
<cmagina> hallyn: in the last merge logs i included what the SCMs are seeing, that information seems like it could help
<jdstrand> hallyn: I'm starting with the build
<jdstrand> hallyn: also been working all day on the qrt script. it was pretty hosed for natty
<jdstrand> hallyn: well, part of today and a good part of yesterday
<jdstrand> hallyn: looks like it passed the tests :)
<smoser> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/571369/
<smoser> hggdh2 should be authorized to those instances
<hggdh> smoser: thank you
<smoser> note, that when you install a new kernel, in the pv-grub iamges, it will load it on next boot (due to /vmlinuz and /initrd links)
<Sophia23> Hello, can someone please tell me how I can change the font for apache index?
<smoser> if you want to change that, you'd need to look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, hggdh.
<smoser> hggdh, also, please do collect test results for current -updates kernel, released kernel, and current -proposed kernel (after install and upgrade and reboot)
<hggdh> smoser: this is good enough :-)
<smoser> hggdh, you rock, thanks.
<RoyK> Sophia23: write a php script :P
<cmagina> hallyn: here is the output from multipathd -v4 -d https://pastebin.canonical.com/43822/
<Sophia23> is that the only way?
<RoyK> Sophia23: or just google for it - no idea
<RoyK> Sophia23: why do you want to change the font for the apache index?
<Sophia23> i googled cant find anything
<hggdh> smoser: roger wilco
<hallyn> jdstrand: i had to shamefully comment out the commandtest test
<Sophia23> because i have integrated a library via a wrapper and it does not match the background colour, impossible to read
<hggdh> smoser: ec2-50-17-76-113.compute-1.amazonaws.co
<hggdh> smoser: ec2-50-17-76-113.compute-1.amazonaws.com -- permission denied (public key)
<jdstrand> hallyn: well, we are under the gun. do you promise to follow up on it? if so, I'll let it slide ;)
<ScottK> SpamapS: I've got someone who wants to contribute an upstart init for postfix.  Could I forward the email to you to review/help him get proper review as I'm totally not the right person for that.
<RoyK> Sophia23: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_autoindex.html
<smoser> hggdh, you are in the authorized_keys there as hggdh@xango2
<RoyK> Sophia23: you can add CSS to that
<smoser> (from https://launchpad.net/%7Ehggdh2/+sshkeys)
<smoser> wait, yeah, it looks like i did miss 2 hosts
<smoser> hold on
<hallyn> jdstrand: of course :)
<hallyn> cmagina: what is in /var/log/udev.log?  it looks liek it really is getting all those udev events for each path going down/up
<smoser> hggdh, you should be good now. please let me know if not (and remeber, 'ubuntu' is user)
<cmagina> hallyn: your right, lots of add/removes for those paths
<cmagina> hallyn: i just switched my system back to the current lucid multipath and all is fine, no constant fofbs
<hallyn> fascinating
<cmagina> hallyn: i grabed the udev logs from both runs and they are quite different
<tomasm-> is there a way i can see where files from a package has been installed?
<fullstop> Hi.  I'm making a .deb package for something internal, and I'd like to have it replace a single file from a different package.  Any idea what construct I should put in the control file to allow this to happen?
<fullstop> I am trying to replace /etc/sysctl.d/10-network-security.conf
<fullstop> but that is managed by the procps package.
<kees> fullstop: why replace it? just add a file with a higher number.
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: fyi (for virt-manager and virt-install), hallyn and I are trying to get a very new libvirt (0.8.8) into natty today
<jdstrand> mdeslaur_: I should have virt-install pretty well tested
<mdeslaur_> jdstrand: cool
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: virt-manager and virtinst are latest versions already, so everything should just work
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I'll test it to make sure once your updates go in
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: awesome, thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #723997 in samba (main) "Cannot open Xerox 7435/5755 printer properties on samba 3.4.7 using Xerox Global Print Driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723997
<hallyn> kim0: well the good news is I have a combination that seems to compile.  bad news is, it was somewhat hand-cobbled and the debian version didn't work for me, so I"ll have to build a package from scratch based on my experience.  Will do so tomorrow.
<kim0> hallyn: still sounds great :)
<kim0> hallyn is da man :)
<hallyn> I'm a little saddened that the debian package hasn't gotten further.
<hallyn> though I used a patch by them to get later source to compile..
 * kim0 is a packaging newbie
<kim0> but can't you submit ur changes to debian
<hallyn> they're still in 'intent to package' phase
<kim0> a ha
<hallyn> all right, i'm gonna sneak away from the monitor for a bit, ttyl
<kim0> hallyn: btw, spice-space mentions this ppa as download source https://launchpad.net/~dev-zero/+archive/spice
<hallyn> doh!
<kim0> hallyn: thanks for all the awesome work
<kim0> hallyn: it's old
<kim0> don't worry :)
<hallyn> ok good :)
<kim0> hehe :)
<hallyn> thx, ttyl
<kim0> hallyn: let me know once I can get the package to test it a bit .. thanks again
<CensoredBiscuit> can anyone here help me troubleshoot the fact that mpg123 works but no music plays and the speakers work
<zul> CensoredBiscuit: no try #ubuntu
<CensoredBiscuit> its for my music server
#ubuntu-server 2011-02-24
<sstanfie> On a clean (ve) at Media Temple: "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && reboot" applies 57 patches, but server never returns.
<lullabud> likewise-open question...
<lullabud> the documentation here says use /etc/init.d/likewise-open restart to restart the daemons... https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html
<sstanfie> Sorry, first time in IRC in about a decade here. I probably didn't phrase my question in the form o fone.
<lullabud> but on my system that file does not exist.
<JanC> sstanfie: Media Temple is a provider of VPS systems?
<lullabud> is there another all-encompasing-services restart method?
<sstanfie> JanC: Yes, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 with Media Temple on a (ve) server. But failing up update/upgrade. Server won't come back after sudo reboot.
<JanC> lullabud: do you use 10.04 and do you have likewise-open installed?
<lullabud> JanC: yup, fresh 10.04 server test environment with likewise-open and samba installed.
<lullabud> 'grep -ri likewise-open /etc/init.d/*' returns 7 scripts, not sure if i need to restart all of them, and if so if they need to be in a certain order.
<lullabud> at any rate, it looks like the documentation is incorrect.
<JanC> lullabud: yes, based on http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/likewise-open/filelist I'd say there are multiple services that make up likewise-open now, while in the past there was only one, e.g. in hardy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/amd64/likewise-open/filelist
<JanC> so please report a documentation bug...
<lullabud> JanC: that's odd, this is specifically the 10.04 documentation.  maybe it got neglected because they're moving to samba in 10.10 ?
<JanC> well, maybe somebody forgot to check it still applies...
<lullabud> oh, no, that's not true... they have likewise documentation in 10.10 too... eh, whatever.
<lullabud> does ubotu have a quick link to bug submissions?
<lullabud> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lullabud> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<lullabud> ugh, reporting a bug looks like a real pita.
<JanC> sstanfie: what technology does Media Temple use for virtual servers?
<sstanfie> JanC: Looks like Parallels
<sstanfie> Pretty happy with (mt) so far, but I'm stuck on a fairly beginner problem.
<sstanfie> On a clean build of 10.04, running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ... it works, but then "reboot" starts and server never returns.
<sstanfie> It applies 57 updates. Kinda out of my league on debugging that.
<sstanfie> $30 / month for the basic VPS on a (ve) server.
<JanC> sstanfie: can you "reboot" the system from outside the VM (e.g. a web interface)?  (just in case this is a bug in the reboot code for the Parallels virtualised machine)
<sstanfie> JanC: Yes, I've rebooted from their web console. Same effect. Right now, I'm in "aptitude" trying to put a hold on mountall.
 * JanC pays 15 € / month for a non-basic VM, but that's on a friend's machine...  ;)
<sstanfie> JanC: nice price.
<sstanfie> At least I'm not loosing any data on this guy. Just bugging me that I can't update/upgrade a clean box.
<JanC> sstanfie: if you reboot from the "web console", are upgrades applied?
<sstanfie> JanC: Hmm, I haven't tried that yet. I can see that a few processes are running (nothing appears hung), but ssh and ping don't reach it.
<sstanfie> JanC: My workaround is just to skip upgrades at this point and carry on. I have a ticket opened with Media Temple.
<JanC> so you need to re-install every time?
<sstanfie> No. This is literally a clean machine. These are the first two commands I've run on it.
<sstanfie> Here is MT's step-by-step install instructions: http://wiki.mediatemple.net/w/(ve):Get_started_with_Ubuntu
<sstanfie> The first thing they have you do is apt-get update and upgrade. Then box doesn't restart on the subsequent reboot.
<JanC> seems like they use a custom Ubuntu image?
<sstanfie> It might be. I'm thinking that's where the conflict is.
<sstanfie> I'm running upgrade again, but I put a "hold" on mountall. Will report back.
<twb> The fastest answer will be if you call them and say "WTF?"
<JanC> there is no way to log in as root on a normall ubuntu install  ;)
<sstanfie> Indeed. Fixing to do just that.
<twb> JanC: technically, there is.  It's just that you aren't offered that choice at priority=normal during installation
<sstanfie> I can get on as root right *after* I choose Ubuntu 10.04. They lay down the image.
<twb> JanC: with priority=low (i.e. "expert mode"), you're offered to set one.
<lullabud> sstanfie: did you try reboot --verbose ?
<JanC> twb: s/normal/default/  ;)
<twb> Whatever
<sstanfie> lullabud: will try that right now
<twb> I only ever use low and critical
<sstanfie> lullabud: of course, I'm probably several time zones away from this VPC, so I can't see the console.
<JanC> twb: does that also allow login as root on ssh with a default password?  ;)
<twb> JanC: not sure about ssh
<twb> Last time I looked ubuntu didn't default to without-password.
<JanC> IMO companies like Media Temple should configure VMs with root login over SSH disabled by default
<sstanfie> root login *is* enabled by default, but you have to set the password on their web form first.
<twb> I disagree.  I prefer without-password; having to bounce through sudo makes it harder to set up cpio or tar streams.
<sstanfie> Then I go in and disable root access and change SSH port, etc.
<sstanfie> Sigh. Ok, I'm calling MT. I can't apply updates and have it reboot at all. talk to you all later. thanks for the help!
<JanC> twb: if I really need that, I use 'sudo -i'
<twb> JanC: uh...
<twb> ssh root@foo tar -c / | ssh root@bar tar -x
<JanC> ah, in that case
<twb> ...that's the kind of thing I'm talking about.  Unless sudo is passwordless, that won't work
<JanC> but even then you don't want password logins  ;)
<twb> Oh, I totally agree on that score
<twb> I'm trying to disable them for *all* users at $office, and convince workers to carry around a keypair on a USB stick
<Patrickdk> heh, I have to do that
<Patrickdk> that is how I care around my harddrive decrypt key
<JanC> sstanfie: when you say "Parallels", what product do you mean?   I think there are 2 completely different virtual server technologies possible under that brand?
<sstanfie> JanC: I will check.
<JanC> I think one of the Parallels technologies in based on linux vserver ?
<JanC> in which case there might be issues with upstart...
<sstanfie> I'm running the Parallels Power Panel to manage a "container" which hosts my Ubuntu...
<sstanfie> Oops, Media Temple tech support now on the call.
<JanC> right, this is not a real virtual machine, but linux vserver IMO
<sstanfie> Um. Yes.
<JanC> what was known as Virtuozzo in the past
<sstanfie> Yes, that's it!
<twb> openvz is parallels, too
<JanC> I know upstart has issues on such setups sometimes...
<JanC> or is it based on openvz, whatever  ;)
<twb> openvz *hates* upstart
<twb> And vice-versa
<twb> You need to jump through a big bag of hoops to get it working.  Same as LXC.
<twb> And it
<twb> And it's much worse in lucid because upstart handles more of the system than hardy
<sstanfie> Yeah, support guy just verified it's "openvz"
<twb> sstanfie: I think you should probably cry into your beard
<sstanfie> twb: LOL
<twb> For lucid on lxc, these are the upstart jobs I have to disable: http://paste.debian.net/108677/
<twb> Replacing them with http://paste.debian.net/108678/
<twb> Oh, don't forget that openvz can't actually restart its containers -- it just has a cron job that runs every five minutes that looks for containers that should be running, and starts them.
<twb> So if you're waiting less than five minutes after a restart, it'll look like the container didn't reboot
<JanC> lol
<sstanfie> Ah...the guy has a backdoor and he said the networking is shot on my VM.
<twb> sstanfie: oh, THAT bug
 * JanC is happy he has a Xen-based VM  ;)
<twb> # This one is needed for broken ifupdown NMU 0.6.8ubuntu29.1
<twb> initctl emit -n net-device-up IFACE=lo LOGICAL=lo ADDRFAM=inet METHOD=loopback
<twb> If you're doing a security upgrade of lucid, it'll hang the entire boot process because of that stupid "fix"
<sstanfie> twb: that initctl thing is for me?
<twb> sstanfie: try upgrading, but not upgrading the ifupdown package
<sstanfie> twb: will do
<sstanfie> Tech guy: "Sounds like one of the network package upgrades are killing it"
<twb> sstanfie: if that works, then you need to tell upstart that the lo device is already up at boot, otherwise it'll hang forever waiting for the kernel to say "hey, lo is up" or so
<sstanfie> twb: Both me and the tech guy are clueless on that one, but it's a good lead.
<twb> sstanfie: I'm using LXC with lucid dom0 and domU, and LXC is basically a cleaned-up OpenVZ
<twb> sstanfie: took me AGES to find that bug :-/
<sstanfie> Yeah, I bet. I will look into it!
<twb> sstanfie: ask the tech guy if his customers run lucid much
<twb> sstanfie: if they mostly serve hardy and c5, say, then he won't have run into this before
<JanC> sstanfie: to be honest, I'd just move on to a real VM-based VPS instead of a container-based VPS   ;)
<JanC> although that seems to be rather expensive at MT
<JanC> well, expensive depending on what service level you need of course
<twb> containers are much lower overhead
<sstanfie> true true
<twb> But if you're just a customer, you don't care about that
<JanC> I know VM hosting starting at < 8 € / month that probably gets you at least as much performance as that MT container...
<JanC> (if you don't need an SLA etc.)
<sstanfie> So I'm hearing the problem might be with a VPS running in a container.
<JanC> sstanfie: in case of Ubuntu, yes
<JanC> it has to do with teh way upstart works
<caseinpoint> does anybody know if there is a VNC server that allows for a NAT 2 NAT service for Ubuntu?
<JanC> caseinpoint: empathy + vino (built into GNOME) ?
<twb> More specifically: upstart is more picky than sysvinit about receiving events from the kernel, and container-based virtualization is relatively poor about faking these events.
<caseinpoint> JanC: thanks, but I don't use a gui.  I'd like to have a user at home be able to connect to my server and then I connect to my server so that I may see his desktop
<JanC> caseinpoint: http://blog.desmottes.be/post/2009/09/22/Empathy-228%3A-Easy-Desktop-Sharing
<caseinpoint> I'd like to be able to use it when I wasn't at my home (where my ubuntu server is located)
<kees> twb: is there a bug for that ifupdown issue?
<JanC> caseinpoint: it can use every XMPP (jabber) server  ;)
<twb> kees: well, I didn't file one.
<twb> kees: ifupdown is actually doing the right thing
<twb> kees: problem is in openvz/lxc
<sstanfie> (I'm skipping the ifupdown upgrade)
<caseinpoint> JanC: awesome... i haven't attempted to install or use a jabber server in over 6 years...
<kees> twb: ah! okay, I didn't read all the context. I just know I touched-by-proxy the ifupdown package last in lucid. :)
<JanC> caseinpoint: maybe you'll need some way to disable confirmation to see the other person's desktop though, don't know...
<JanC> caseinpoint: you should be able to use every jabber server  ;)
<twb> kees: * debian/ifupdown.upstart.if-up: Don't emit a duplicate net-device-up event for lo here, as network-interface.conf will have taken care of it.
<twb> kees: that was the change that triggers the problem, but AIUI the real issue is that LXC/OpenVZ don't send the appropriate events for upstart to respond to.
<sstanfie> Success!
<JanC> caseinpoint: both sides need a telepathy-based client though
<sstanfie> I skipped ifupdown, mount and mountall. So one of this is causing this thing to fail big time.
<twb> sstanfie: mount should be fine
<sstanfie> twb: yeah, tech guy is saying the same.
<twb> sstanfie: mountall is a dirty hack that's really part of upstart, so don't trust it
<sstanfie> Now installing mount and mountall, and rebooting. Guessing it will work. So culpritis ifupdown, which matches what you guys thought.
<twb> sstanfie: try http://paste.debian.net/108679/
<sstanfie> twb: I will try that.
<twb> Good man
<twb> Then you can blog about it or whatever
<sstanfie> twb: I will.
<sstanfie> I'm giving the tech guy the paste.debian snippet for their log.
<twb> Good man
<twb> Assuming it works, o'course :-)
<sstanfie> twb: I have the openvz.conf file setup. Do I simply reboot with it there?
<twb> Sure
<sstanfie> trying it now
<sstanfie> At least the tech guy is hanging w/me on the call. He's curious too.
<twb> Yeah, sounds like you lucked out and found a company where the people have a clue
<sstanfie> At least he's not rushing me off the call...btw, applying your openvz.conf. stand by.
<sstanfie> twb: your suggested patch did not work, but I will try one more time. I may have typed something in wrong.
<twb> Goddamn
<sstanfie> I didn't put in the last line, the EOF. Necessary?
<twb> Then plan B is just to pin ifupdown so it never updates
<twb> sstanfie: yes, the EOF is necessary
<sstanfie> doh! Trying it now.
<twb> Er, yo urealize that paste is stuff you type into a shell?
<sstanfie> twb: I do :)
<twb> OK
<sstanfie> I just didn't highlight the last line, for some reason
<sstanfie> I am trying again. Will report back in 2 min.
<sstanfie> twb: few more min.
<twb> sstanfie: dude, I'm not sitting on the edge of my seat waiting for you
<sstanfie> twb: hehe
<sstanfie> twb: after two attemps, the openvz.conf did not have any affect. Patching ifupdown still borks the machine. Workaround for now: skip update on that package.
<sstanfie> Thanks for your help though. It really pinpointed the problem.
<twb> sstanfie: OK, sorry I couldn't fix it
<sstanfie> I have a working box. I'm happy enough!
<twb> Nod
<sstanfie> <bow>
<smoser> hggdh, did you hang ec2-50-17-76-113.compute-1.amazonaws.com ?
<hggdh> smoser: it vanished suddenly
<smoser> hggdh, do you want me to reboot it?
<hggdh> somer: no, not right now -- not tonight
<smoser> hggdh, so are you done with it then? i'll kill it
<hggdh> smoser: please go ahead
<twb> If a filesystem is mounted noexec,nodev,nosuid -- can I still *create* executables, device and set-uid files, and they simply aren't honoured?
<smoser> all of them ? just that one
<hggdh> smoser: just the two from hardy 2009
<hggdh> smoser: I will have to figure a way for surviving a suddenly-gone system without losing the test results
<smoser> well, the reboot brought it back
<smoser> you still want me to terminate them, hggdh
<smoser> ?
<hggdh> smoser: no leave it, let me have a look
<hggdh> smoser: I am re-running the tests, I want to know if we lose the system at the same point in time
<jdstrand> hallyn: hey. so I just finished reviewing/testing your libvirt merge
<hggdh> smoser: I think ec2-50-16-176-170.compute-1.amazonaws.com also died
<jdstrand> hallyn: seems solid :)
<smoser> it seems it may have, yes
<smoser> hggdh, the "good news" is that the stable hardy kernel did
<smoser> so its not regression
<hggdh> smoser: yes. Both died while running kernel-security.py
<smoser> and reproducibly
<smoser> so that sgood
<jdstrand> hallyn: I have made some light changes to the changelog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571460/
<hggdh> so I think the std hardy is not a kosher food for -security
<jdstrand> hallyn: I (of course) left your name in the changelog, but want your ack if you are around before uploading
<jdstrand> hallyn: I made quite a few changes to qrt, and testing looks good
<jdstrand> hallyn: I had to disable the save/restore tests cause they were failing. that needs investigation
<jdstrand> hallyn: there is also another test failing that I think is a perms issue
<jdstrand> hallyn: both failed in current natty, so I am not worried. I will look at those test cases tomorrow or so
<hallyn> jdstrand: thanks.  changelog changes look good.  I guess I'd thought you did nt want the 0.8.3-1ubuntu{2..14}  entries
<jdstrand> hallyn: it was a weird thing to describe
<jdstrand> hallyn: so no worries :)
<hallyn> the other test failing, you mean in qa tests?
<jdstrand> yeah, qrt
<hallyn> ok
<jdstrand> qrt was not happy with natty's libvirt :)
<jdstrand> I've fixed almost all of it, except save/restore and the other thing
<jdstrand> hallyn: thanks so much for your hard work! I know it was a pain
<hggdh> smoser: ec2-50-16-176-170.compute-1.amazonaws.com should not have died, though
<smoser> you wnat me to bounce it?
<jdstrand> hallyn: fyi, in the past the merges typically took me a day or two to get perfect for upload
<hallyn> jdstrand: but a week might be stretching it a bit?  :)
<hallyn> jdstrand: thanks, i'll say i'm glad to be through :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: well, this was more than a merge. it was a resync
<jdstrand> hallyn: yes, it is always a great relief :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: uploading now!
<hggdh> smoser: yes, please bounce it
<jdstrand> hallyn: I don't know. now that you did it, you may want to consider how to make it easier going forward. whether that is pushing as much as can be to Debian, or permanently forking and cherrypicking changes from them
<jdstrand> hallyn: the merge route is attractive cause you get bug fixes from them, as well as new upstrema versions, but it is a real pita
<smoser> hggdh, bounced
<jdstrand> hallyn: upload \o/
<jdstrand> and with that, I'm outta here
<hggdh> smoser: thanks. It seems -security cannot be run on the std kernel
<mdeslaur> hallyn: wow, that libvirt merge was humungous!
<mdeslaur> s/humungous/humongous/
<Daviey> yeah, i was just about to congrats him.  Rather him than me :)
<hggdh> smoser: ec2-75-101-184-41.compute-1.amazonaws.com can be terminated
<hggdh> smoser: ec2-50-17-76-113.compute-1.amazonaws.com also can be terminated
<hggdh> smoser: and ec2-174-129-132-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<smoser> hggdh, ok. so you've still got ec2-50-16-176-170.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<hggdh> smoser: yes, which just went down :-(
<smoser> hm...
<smoser> well, we're learning some things
<smoser> :)
<hggdh> let's bring it back tomorrow morning
<hggdh> we certainly are!
<hggdh> I am now half-fried, half-baked
<goddard> what do people use to monitor multiple servers and push updates?
<smoser> goddard, landscape is a product from Canonical that can do that.
<smoser> i probably sound like i'm just touting "CANONICAL", but i honestly don't know of other products. i'm sure there are.
<smoser> ie, puppet does some of those sorts of things, and is very popular here.
<goddard> I don't mind paid solutions as long as they do a better job then the free versions
<smoser> goddard, i believe you can get a free trial of landscape
<goddard> any idea how much it is/
<goddard> about 500 for a year
<goddard> thats exspensive
<timboy> having an issue with an ec2 instance. on boot I get this plymouth issue: http://pastebin.com/QDLS5nER
<timboy> found a couple bugs that are "fixed" but i'm wondering how to get this one working for now. bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/571707 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/682831
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 571707 in linuxmint "fsck progress stalls at boot, plymouthd/mountall eats CPU" [High,Confirmed]
<Alestan> Okay, so I'm stumped.  I've got a server with a 32 GiB hard drive, df reports 100% use with 140 MiB available space.  'du -h --max-dept=1 /' reports 19 GiB used.  I've cleaned the apt cache and the recycle bin.  Any thoughts on where the missing space went?
<Alestan> shoot, I bet I've got a lot of tiny files, so used space is low, but free blocks are low too
<lifeless> different file system
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> what I mean is
<lifeless> say you have /foo
<lifeless> with 20GB of data in it
<lifeless> and you have sdb1 mounted at /foo
<lifeless> the du / will not report on the space used by foo on the root filesystem
<Alestan> /dev/sda1 on / and the stuff on /dev/ and /var/run /var/sys /proc and /sys and that's it for mount.
<Alestan> none of those have much stuff in them either.
<Alestan> I wonder if it is something to do with the postgres server.
<boxybrown> can i setup apt-get to automatically install recommended packages
<Alestan> You mean recommended updates?
<boxybrown> i dont think so, i think i mean recommended packages
<boxybrown> (i think those are different?)
<boxybrown> if you do an aptitude install, it will say "not installing recommended packages" and list them
<boxybrown> this flag:        -r, --with-recommends
<boxybrown> for aptitude
<Alestan> Ah, yes, and you want the same for apt-get
<Alestan> apt-get --install-recommends
<Alestan> it's in the man page :-P
<boxybrown> well, I was under the impression you could make this the default behavior
<boxybrown> so you dont have to provide the flag
<boxybrown> and I was wondering how you do that
<jmarsden> lifeless: man du and look at the -x option for how to let du only show one filesystem
<lifeless> jmarsden: you're missing the fault ;)
<twb> Reccommends is opt-out in all recent releases
<twb> Alestan: du -mx / | sort -nr | head -$((LINES-1))
<twb> Alestan: du -hx / | sort -hr | head -$((LINES-1)) # if you have a recent system
<twb> Alestan: du -mx / | xdu # if you have X
<boxybrown> twb: is there a way to change this behavior?
<boxybrown> recommends aren't getting installed when i install packages
<twb> boxybrown: yes, see apt-config(1)
<twb> boxybrown: are you using apt-get, or what?
<boxybrown> twb: okay, thank you
<boxybrown> twb: apt-get and aptitude
<boxybrown> depending on which tutorial im following...
<boxybrown> or what tool I need (aptitude why, apt-cache search)
<boxybrown> sooooo, this isn't mentioned in the apt-config(1) or apt.conf(5) docs at all
<boxybrown> but I found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-configure-apt-get-to-install-suggested-packages-169746/
<boxybrown> and it seems that there is a package specifically for this (wajig)
<boxybrown> pretty messed
<Alestan> hm 18953 on /
<Alestan> (I do have x but don't have xdu and have too little space to install it)
<Alestan> so du -mx / | sort -nr | head -$((LINES-1)) agrees with the simple du /, but not with df
<twb> boxybrown: what release?  Lucid?
<twb> boxybrown: note that "Suggests" is not the same as "Recommends"
<uvirtbot> New bug: #724155 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.0.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: podproces instalovaný post-installation skript vrátil chybový status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724155
<kim0> hallyn: I see the libvirt update I got this morning allows qxl devices and starts kvm with -vga qxl. seems you already pushed the new bits out ?
<kim0> hallyn: not sure however where the spice client is. Please ping me once you're around, thnx
<xampart> i want to duplicate my server logs to another server and keep them synced. experiences?
<JenniferB2> i have installed ubuntu server on machine.. i have also installed gnome-core and others.. and wish to log in and have access to a desktop
<JenniferB2> how can I do that?
<JenniferB2> installed vino but not sure how to use it
<lifeless> SpamapS: is lucandra packaged?
<kim0> xampart: rsyslog has remote sending capabilities (might wanna look at rsyslog-ng too)
<ara> Hello all!
<ara> Is there any known bugs on today's dailies about network not working?
<xampart> kim0: ok....i'll look into that
<Daviey> ara, during install or after install?
<ara> Daviey, during the installation
<ara> (when trying to set up the network with DHCP)
<Daviey> ara, we've been in a bad way most of the week due to d-i failing to find the kernel modules.. I would be suprised if anyone else has manually tried the daily from today... Other than the husdon tests
<Daviey> which AIUI don't rely on networking :/
<ara> Daviey, I will try the daily in a vm
<Daviey> ara, certianly *looks* like a dhcp request was successful - http://hudson.qa.ubuntu-uk.org/job/natty-server-i386_akt-tbench/10/console
<Daviey> ara, My hunch is a request being successfully made, but not acted on... seems the husdon tests are all failing
<Daviey> jamespage, ^^
<jamespage> Daviey: looking now
<ara> jamespage, Daviey: thanks, if you find the root cause and file a bug, please, let me know
<Daviey> ara, wilco
<jamespage> looks definately broken: http://hudson.qa.ubuntu-uk.org/job/natty-server-amd64_lamp/88/console
<Daviey> jamespage, are you seeing just a timeout and no data?
<Daviey> hudson timeout
<jamespage> Some sort of DHCP request is happening; however the test case it not contactable once its started - so no useful diagnostic from the automated test cases - tests just  timeout after 80 mins
<ara> jamespage, I am trying in a VM, to see if I can get some useful logs
<ara> guys, jibel filed bug 724242 this morning
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 724242 in debian-installer "alternate and server images fail to install: d-i stops with "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724242
<jamespage> ara: let me just grab an ISO and I will try to confirm as well
<jibel> jamespage, the cdrom is detected but can't be mounted for some reason
<jamespage> jibel: so I think a d-i change went in yesterday as all installs where failing with a 'unable to find kernel modules' error message.
<Daviey> i thought the build from today was supposed to resolve that
<jibel> Daviey, indeed, it's fixed but revealed another bug apparently.
<Daviey> lovely
 * Daviey syncs his iso
<psteyn> hiya any idea which release will include mysql-5.5  yet?
<jamespage> Daviey, ara, jibel: well I get the same - not much in the syslog
<jibel> jamespage, cjwatson is on it.
<jamespage> excellent
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm looking at it
<jibel> jamespage, I'm adding alternate to automated iso testing. This is not really different from server but my plan is to create a template.alternate separated from server. What do you think ?
<jamespage> jibel: good idea
<jamespage> jibel: I really want to separate the templates from the main package into a bzr branch - means they can be updated much easier - one for next release
<jibel> jamespage, we'll have usit-core for the main package, and usit-server, usit-alternate, usit-desktop, one per variant that's it ?
<jamespage> jibel: well we are almost there TBH - I just think that the test case templates should not be packaged and should be pulled from bzr prior to test execution
<jamespage> usit-core would remain - the others would be stored in bzr branches
<jibel> understand. that's nice.
<jamespage> trying it out on the ec2 testing automation I'm currently working on
<cjwatson> it's a udev regression
<hggdh> oh. So the ISOs are still hosed
<cjwatson> yes, just uploading a udev fix now
<hggdh> will re respin the ISO?
<overrider> I am planning to setup a RAID6 using 8 x 2TB SATA Drives. What if i have to reinstall the OS, will it see my RAID and detect the Partitions i made correctly?
<jo-erlend> I'm installing Pootle on my server. It requires me to use a module for Apache. I'm supposed to do something like WSGIScriptAlias /pootle /location/of/wsgi.py. It tells me to do that in the main Apache config, but is it possible to do that for only a certain site, using a site configuration file like /etc/apache/sites-available/mypootle?
<hallyn> kim0: the libvirt sync had nothing to do with our quest for spice :)  The client isn't there bc I've not yet created the spice package.  Whatever is in libvirt is just there bc it was in upstream (or debian's package)
<smoser> jdstrand, around ?
<jdstrand> smoser: hey, what's up?
<smoser> would you have time to review a package for me ?
<jdstrand> smoser: I can try. I've got a couple sponsored uploads for natty FF ahead of you atm. what is it?
<smoser> its a small native package that contains two initramfs tools
<jdstrand> smoser: is this for FF?
<smoser> um...
<smoser> :)
<smoser> yes
<smoser> but its not terribly, terribly important, and i can seek other help
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/+junk/cloud-initramfs-tools/
<jdstrand> smoser: ok. If I take it, it will be cutting it tight, especially if changes need to be made. I can do it, but it will be in a bit. if that is ok, then please put your signed source package, ready for upload/sponsorship on chinstrap and I'll look at it
<smoser> ok.
<boxybrown> is it recommended to use apt-get or aptitude to install packages?
<overrider> I really want to setup a huge /data partition using raid6 with my 8 Drives. I assume i should have a seperate drive to install the OS own? Or just take two out of my 8 drives and use a small partition for raid1 so it can boot?
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
 * ScottK pokes at SpamapS again.
<ScottK> ping
<jdstrand> smoser: fyi, the FF stuff that is ahead of you is going to take a while longer than expected. I'm sorry
<smoser> jdstrand, you need to manage your time better
<jdstrand> smoser: haha
<smoser> you shouldn't wait till the last minute to try to get features in.
<smoser> oh wait, that was me
<smoser> :)
<jdstrand> smoser: well, I can only review stuff when it is given to me :)
<smoser> thanks, though.
<jdstrand> smoser: I'll try to get through it and ping you in case you need me
<jdstrand> if there is time
<azizLIGHTS> i want to run google chrome in a gui from the server (there is no gui there now), should i install x11 server xming on my windows?
<jo-erlend> why is it so much more complicated to install webapps than other applications?
<compdoc> azizLIGHTS, you want to install a desktop?
<azizLIGHTS> compdoc: i wantrun google chrome on the server but avoid installing full gui solutions, and if possible to not even install gui but somehow run google chrome with the server lol
<compdoc> dont think thats possible
<azizLIGHTS> what about with x11 server and client system
<compdoc> you can install KVM and run ubuntu with a desktop in a VM
<joschi> azizLIGHTS: what do you want to achieve?
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: because you'd like to expose your servers to security flaws in the browser, or just to hide your IP?
<azizLIGHTS> i use the server for proxying but my connection to server is unreliable... so i must do browsing on the server itself now and vnc?
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: _what_?
<patdk-wk> wouldn't that be much worse?
<patdk-wk> vnc uses much more traffic than webpages
<azizLIGHTS> i use the server as a proxy for internet browsing at home
<compdoc> vnc requires a desktop, like gnome
<azizLIGHTS> using ssh tunnel or openvpn
<azizLIGHTS> but my ocnnection is breaking all the time (isp interferences?)
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: so... How would running the browser from the server help?
<azizLIGHTS> i can continue where i left off after reconnect
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: oh, ok. I don't think I'd recommend browsing from the server, but if you want to, you can probably use x2go and run the browser that way. The chrome package will probably depend on a desktop environment though.
<azizLIGHTS> things like downloads javascriptiong and session ids need full browser like google chrome and not gonna work with wget curl or elinks or lynx
<azizLIGHTS> but im trying to avoid installing a a full desktop so im curious what this means: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI#X11 Client Installation
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: I just gave you a solution. You'll just need to install a browser.
<azizLIGHTS> oh ok, x2go, looking at it now thx
<jo-erlend> x2go acts similarly as screen, except for X applications. So you can run a full desktop from the server if you want to, or only a single application like a web browser.
<azizLIGHTS> yes yes!
<azizLIGHTS> i only need google chrome
<azizLIGHTS> how would i see the desktop over the internet on my home machine
<azizLIGHTS> vnc?
<jo-erlend> x2go.
<jo-erlend> vnc is very slow. x2go is fast.
<azizLIGHTS> this is like nx?
<bencer_> try neatx, but last time was i did wasn't the most stable thing
<azizLIGHTS> for x2go, i have to have a gui already in place?
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: it _is_ based on nx
<jo-erlend> bencer_: x2go is much better than neatx. They stopped developing that a long time ago.
<bencer_> jo-erlend: is x2go is currently maintained?
<jo-erlend> freenx also seems dead. I don't know how 2x is doing, but Nomachine seems to be focusing on NX4, which is proprietary.
<jo-erlend> bencer_: yes.
<bencer_> i'll give it a try
<jo-erlend> x2go is not compatible with the client from Nomachine or OpenNX though.
<jo-erlend> but then X2go is also much better integrated with Ubuntu, with support for PulseAudio, etc.
<azizLIGHTS> so what exactly to install if i got no gui setupt all right now, to make x2go work such that a windows home computer can see a google chrome running on server
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: exactly? openssh-server, x2go and chrome, along with all dependencies.
<azizLIGHTS> ok i want to test this on a vm first, before putting it live
<azizLIGHTS> am i on 32bit or 64bit
<compdoc> good question
<laen> azizLIGHTS: lol
<azizLIGHTS> im seirous
<laen> Are you trolling?
<azizLIGHTS> im looking at cat /proc/cpuinfo
<azizLIGHTS> googling if this cpu is 32bit or 64bit
<compdoc> uname -a
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: are you installing x2go in the cloud? this might be helpful http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/11/show-off-ubuntu-desktop-on-cloud.html
<azizLIGHTS> i686 is 64bit right?
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: no 32
<azizLIGHTS> kim0: im on ec2 how did you know
<laen> hahah
<kim0> :)
<azizLIGHTS> this says im on 64bit not 32bit :/ http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33081
<azizLIGHTS> kim0: nice article thanks
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: why r u checking ur cpu, if you'll be running chrome on ec2 anyway ?
<compdoc> azizLIGHTS, you cpu is 64bit, your OS is 32 bit
<azizLIGHTS> im trying to get the same iso from ubuntu for vmware
<azizLIGHTS> to test before i put x2go live
<kim0> just use 32 bit safest choice :)
<azizLIGHTS> ok, makes sense
<azizLIGHTS> ty compdoc
<compdoc> azizLIGHTS, how much ram do you have?
<azizLIGHTS> Mem:        646172     319516     326656          0     105108     121368
<azizLIGHTS> total, used, free
<compdoc> do you know how much ram you purchased?
<azizLIGHTS> im on free tier ec2, the micro isntance
<azizLIGHTS> free for 1 year
<compdoc> oh
<compdoc> a hosted server
<azizLIGHTS> i believe, vps, it is?
<compdoc> yes
<azizLIGHTS> its cool, i get to test ubuntu out
<jo-erlend> I need my apache httpd to access some files that are outside /var/www, is that a problem?
<kim0> hallyn: I checked the MIR thing, still unsure what package to file MIR for. When we're set, please explain what needs to be done, thnx
<azizLIGHTS> kim0: that guide installs x2goserver-home and then it goes on to isntall ubuntu-desktop :(((((
<azizLIGHTS> thats gnome lol... i think thats a bit much??
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: isnt that what you wanted to do
<azizLIGHTS> i just want google chrome
<kim0> well, install some light weight envrionment fluxbox or whatever
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: have you installed google chrome?
<azizLIGHTS> oh... so i do have to isntall a gui
<azizLIGHTS> jo-erlend: no im still reading on this
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: you have to have a gui on your client PC.
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: chrome is just a browser like firefox, it needs a gui
<hallyn> kim0: I'm hoping to create two new packages: spice-protocol and spice.  And use our existing libcelt-dev package.
<azizLIGHTS> jo-erlend: u said  < jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: exactly? openssh-server, x2go and chrome, along with all dependencies.
<hallyn> kim0: (the ppa you pointed to yesterday was repackaging an older version of celt which requires less delta from spice, but an extra package...  6 of one, half dozen of the other)
<hallyn> kim0: I've been finishing up some odds and ends, think I'll do the spice package soon
<hallyn> (on a call right now - though by myself so far :)
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: the guide you seem to be reading, is about showing off ubuntu desktop. How would you do that if you didn't have ubuntu desktop installed?
<kim0> hallyn: awesome, just let me know how can I help whenever it's ready
<azizLIGHTS> jo-erlend: from ur instruction i thought i didnt need to install gnome/ubuntu desktop
<hallyn> kim0: thanks, will do
 * kim0 nods
<azizLIGHTS> and so i was suprised when i saw it in the guide
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: just replace "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" with whatever simpler GUI you want
<kim0> icewm or flux ...etc
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: if you want to display an Ubuntu Desktop, then you have to install an Ubuntu Desktop. The guide is _not_ about running Chrome rootlessly from a remote computer.
<azizLIGHTS> ok so i can isntall x2goserver-home, fluxbox, and then chrome
<azizLIGHTS> ubuntu-desktop is too much
<overrider> maybe i should try to install and run ubuntu server off a usb stick, so then i can safely work and manage my 8 drive raid array as i please
<overrider> in the spirit of freenas or qnap devices, which also hold the os image seperate from the data array
<jo-erlend> install x2goserver-home and chrome. Don't install anything more than chrome requires.
<azizLIGHTS> why do you say x2goserver-home and chrome only? no gui? why
<azizLIGHTS> im confused
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: if you want to run a desktop, then you must install a desktop. If you only want to run chrome and you don't want to run a desktop, then you install chrome and not a desktop.
<azizLIGHTS> how will chrome run without a gui?
<azizLIGHTS> if i onl install chrome..
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: as I said, you have to have a GUI on your client.
<azizLIGHTS> my windows computer?
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: well, I can't recommend Windows, but it does work. You'll install x2goclient on it and connect to the server.
<azizLIGHTS> so: on server install x2goserver-home and chrome, on home win7 install x2goclient. any more stuff?
<jo-erlend> yes, you need openssh-server too.
<jo-erlend> and you'll probably want to replace Windows 7 with Ubuntu Desktop, of course, but that's optional.
<azizLIGHTS> well i will do that when microsoft dies
<azizLIGHTS> now i wait 1 day for ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso to download
<azizLIGHTS> zzzz
<hggdh> smoser: whta are the wiki pages for the lucid/maverick ec2 images? My ffox history is, ah, out-of-date
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com ?
<hggdh> smoser: ah, perfect, thank you
<hggdh> smoser: BTW, what about the version string stating -generic on hardy ec2?
<smoser> oh. i didn't realize thats what you were pointing out
<smoser> i thought you were pointing out its funny version *number*
<smoser> thats really a kernel-team call from my perspective, it sure seems like a bug to me.
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: you don't have Ubuntu Server yet? I thought you were working on it already?
<azizLIGHTS> jo-erlend: im downloading a image for my vmware
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: oh... VMWare even. :=
<kim0> whenever my laptop boots, a dnsmasq instance is running which blocks libvirt's "default" network from starting. How do I know what starts that dnsmasq instance
<jamespage> kim0: we had similar issues with some of the automated ISO testing setup for Ubuntu; do you also have the main dnsmasq package installed?
<kim0> jamespage: I have dnsmasq-base & dnsmasq
<jamespage> kim0: thats where your issue is - dnsmasq will start before the instance that libvirt starts
<jamespage> kim0: if you don't need it drop dnsmasq
<kim0> which package should I remov
<kim0> the -base one ?
<jamespage> nope - dnsmasq-base is used by libvirt and dnsmasq - so just drop dnsmasq
<kim0> jamespage: got it .. thanks. Interesting however that I cannot think of a generic way to track how did process X get started
<SpamapS> lifeless: no, unfortunately, lucandra hasn't even been looked at.
<SpamapS> ScottK: right, upstart for postfix. Please do send it over. I've been taggging any bugs w/ upstart jobs in them as 'upstart' so feel free to do that as well
<zul> hallyn: hey quick lxc connection: for the ip address do i have to use something like 192.168.0.1/24 ?
<hallyn> zul: you can just leave it out and use dhclient...
<hallyn> zul: (and then have the dhclient options pass hostname so  you can 'ssh lxcguest.')
<zul> hallyn: excelente less code
<hallyn> jdstrand: people.canonical.com/~serge/libvirt_0.8.8-1ubuntu2.debdiff has the fix (from upstream) for that commnandtest breakage that I had to patch around
<jdstrand> hallyn: ack, though it will be a little while
<jdstrand> hallyn: thanks for chasing that down
<hallyn> jdstrand: np, no hurry on that of course
<jdstrand> hallyn: there is a leak patch to the security drivers that I saw committed recently that I would like to investigate
<jdstrand> hallyn: [libvirt] [PATCH] security: avoid memory leak
<jdstrand> hallyn: if you were so inclined, that could be investigated too. otherwise I will do it
<hallyn> jdstrand: noted
<_1094kms> where is the binary of the cd command located?
<pmatulis_> _1094kms: man bash-builtins
<hallyn> zul: doh, what ever happened to the patch you wanted in lxc for improving lxc-ls ?  mind opening a bug for it if you still want it?
<zul> hallyn; i dont need it, i worked around it for what i was doing
<hallyn> cool
<hallyn> rock on :)
<zul> hallyn: although the output sucked ;)
<_1094kms> pmatulis_: thx - I assume then it is not possible to specify an absolute path for cd :-(
<laen> _1094kms: correct!
<_1094kms> I guess I could write my own cd command in a bash file in /usr/bin/cd
<StSapph> Question which may or may not be applicable here. I'm running an Ubuntu server, and it is no longer responding to pings or attempts to connect via SSH, but Apache running on it still serves pages without issue. Any clue what could be causing this?
<jo-erlend> _1094kms: huh?
<jo-erlend> _1094kms: why would you want to do that?
<jo-erlend> StSapph: firewall?
<StSapph> jo-erlend: Nope, the server is in the DMZ, and it randomly did this on its own while I was at lunch. Was SSH'd in, came back to a timed out error, and cannot get in now.
<jo-erlend> StSapph: what does nmap tell you?
<_1094kms> jo-erlend: I have trouble calling a php script inside a symlinked working directory in cron so I need to issue a 'cd' command before. My hosting panel requires an absolute path as first argument. Workaround was to preceed the whole thing with /usr/bin/pwd ; cd $mypath; php /path/to/symlinked/executable.
<StSapph> jo-erlend: At work on a windows machine, so I don't have access to nmap.
<jo-erlend> _1094kms: I didn't understand that.
<jo-erlend> StSapph: if you give me an address, I can check for you, if you like. But if httpd is available, sshd is not and it no longer replies to ping, I'd say it's a firewall issue.
<_1094kms> It's really more a php problem. I run a php with includes from cron. PHP doesn't find includes because the executable is called from the abs path. includes can only be found from the symlink path.
<guampa> somebody here is familiar with mikrotik routeros?
<StSapph> jo-erlend: Sure. http://aweso.ms, ip 74.83.19.148
<jo-erlend> StSapph: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571825/
<jo-erlend> sshd doesn't seem to be running, or a firewall is blocking it.
<StSapph> No, SSHD is running on 443
<jo-erlend> StSapph: oh. Then everything seems to be fine.
<StSapph> Strange
<jo-erlend> it responds to my connection attempts.
<jo-erlend> StSapph: how are you trying to connect to sshd, do you remember to specify the port to connect to?
<StSapph> Yep
<StSapph> It's set to that so that I can connect via networks that block everything but HTTP/S
<jo-erlend> <StSapph> jo-erlend: At work on a windows machine, so... <--- Well, there's your problem. :)
<jo-erlend> StSapph: I got that. I've done that myself occasionally.
<StSapph> Haha, it just seems to odd that it was working... and then stopped.
<StSapph> So you're thinking it's probably just a local connection problem?
<guampa> i have read somewhere that using more than one A record for my nameservers is ok, but after testing i have mismatch with the glue records from the parent NS (it only shows one A for each NS)
 * patdk-wk wonders why you would even want to do that?
<guampa> lol, just trying to have an orthogonal setup, actually i'm not very experiencied
<jo-erlend> StSapph: it doesn't reply to pings though.
<StSapph> Yeah. I'm not 100% certain that it did before, though I *thought* it did.
<StSapph> It seems strange that my local connection can reach it via HTTP, and can reach other servers via HTTPS (so that port isn't blocked), but can't reach my server on that port.
<guampa> have two wans, trying to set up balancing / failover
<jo-erlend> StSapph: try to connect using your IP instead of hostname?
<jo-erlend> guampa: isn't that what SRV records are for?
<StSapph> jo-erlend: No response.
<jo-erlend> StSapph: what client do you use?
<StSapph> putty
<guampa> jo-erlend: i think those are more used in ADS for example
<jo-erlend> StSapph: what if you try telnet aweso.ms 445?
<jo-erlend> ehrm, 443.
<StSapph> jo-erlend: On port 443, the connect opens to a blank window and then closes. Windows telnet client clears the command prompt
<StSapph> On port 23, it simply can't connect
<jo-erlend> StSapph: on port 23? Why would you want to even try that? You're not listening on that port, are you?
<jo-erlend> port 23.. Isn't that identd or something?
<StSapph> Default telnet port, according to putty
<jo-erlend> oh. telnet. I knew if was some kind of dead, useless protocol :)
<StSapph> lol, yeah
<jo-erlend> StSapph: I didn't ask you to try that. I asked what happens if you run "telnet aweso.ms 443"
<StSapph> Trying to telnet in to SSH seems to make the client go screwy, though
<StSapph> [13:00] <StSapph> jo-erlend: On port 443, the connect opens to a blank window and then closes. Windows telnet client clears the command prompt
<StSapph> It doesn't "not connect", but it doesn't work or do anything else, either
<jo-erlend> StSapph: did you open a cmd.exe window first, or did you just run it from the start menu?
<StSapph> jo-erlend: The former. The "opens then immediately closes" is when I try to connect via putty.
<StSapph> Otherwise I ran cmd.exe, and then tried 'telnet aweso.ms 443' and it gave me the weird all-blank screen
<jo-erlend> oh. Run cmd.exe first, then type in "telnet aweso.ms 443"
<StSapph> Yeah, did
<jo-erlend> StSapph: that's supposed to happen for a little while.
<jo-erlend> then you should see something like: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-6ubuntu2
<StSapph> Hm. I'll try leaving the window open longer. It should do that without providing any further input?
<jo-erlend> yes.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #724470 in eucalyptus (main) "apache2: symbol lookup error: /etc/eucalyptus/axis2/services/EucalyptusNC/libEucalyptusNC.so: undefined symbol: rampart_print_security_processed_results_set" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724470
<StSapph> Been open for about 2-3 minutes now
<StSapph> Still a blank screen
<jo-erlend> StSapph: if that doesn't work, it "has to" be a firewall issue. Windows often uses firewalls for outgoing connections as well.
<jo-erlend> StSapph: that isn't right.
<StSapph> Strange.
<jo-erlend> have a look at your Windows firewall settings. Or load up Ubuntu on your desktop and see if ssh works from there (which I'm convinced it will)
<StSapph> Even more odd - I tried SSHing into one of my work servers, and *that* loaded.
<jkg> I don't promise I'll understand it, but it might be worth pastebinning the output of "ssh -vvv -p 443 aweso.ms" if you haven't already
<jo-erlend> that's not very odd? Do you use port 22 for ssh on them?
<StSapph> Oh. Yeah.
<jo-erlend> jkg: he's using putty on Windows. The sshd seems to be working fine though.
<jkg> doh, that's what I get for only skimming the conversation :)
<jo-erlend> StSapph: seing as this is a Windows PC -- have you tried rebooting? :)
<StSapph> Bleh. Don't think I have a livecd laying around here to try that.
<StSapph> Haha, touché
<StSapph> I have not
<jo-erlend> StSapph: do that and come back, will you? :)
 * StSapph nods
<scott__> New account workflow question. I have sshd configured to not allow password auth; keys only. How do I get the new users' public key into their ~/.ssh? Seems like a lot of gymnastics.
<jo-erlend> scott__: gymnastics?
<shauno> it should be pretty straight forward.  cat key >>/home/$USER/.ssh/authorized_keys & remember to clean up permissions before you leave  (ssh likes 600 on everything)
<shauno> or rather, the other way around, it complains if things are world-readable
<scott__> Right...a bit more specific: Ubuntu on a VPS. Clients are coming in from a couple of MacBook Pros using Terminal.
<scott__> Somehow I have to get their id_rsa.pub file into their ~/.ssh on the Ubuntu box. They can't do it, since they can't log in yet...
<scott__> shauno: I follow you on the chmod 600 business.
<jo-erlend> scott__: ftp?
<scott__> VPS only allows SSH. There's probably an easy answer here, I'm just spacing.
<jo-erlend> webdav? There are lots of ways of transferring files from one computer to another.
<scott__> jo-erlend: If I allow passwords, then I can just do scp. Very tempting.
<shauno> is this a vps per user?
<scott__> About 5 real people on this VPS. I'm on it now with an account that permits ssh and has sudo privs.
<scott__> And now I'm trying to setup my buddy, on his Mac. I can generate his pub/private key pair, but I can't easily put it in his Ubuntu account .ssh.
<scott__> Since I can't log in. This is like looking in a set of parallel funhouse mirrors.
<scott__> First thought is to just allow passwords (change sshd_config). Then have them scp their id_rsa.pub file from Mac to VPS.
<scott__> But the whole point of this is to disable password access. It's a chicken-and-egg problem.
<jkg> surely you can log in as you, use sudo to be able to write to his .ssh/authorized_keys, and all is right with the world
<jkg> there's no harm in him giving you his public key, after all
<jkg> (in fact, why does sshd care about the world readability of that file? writeability, sure...)
<scott__> jkg: I think I follow you...
<Mr_Midnight> why not enable passwords for the 5 min it will take to upload the ssh key and then disable passwords again?
<shauno> jkg: I'm not sure if it does for authorized_keys.  I've just made a happy of 600'ing the whole directory to make it easy
<scott__> jkg: I just need to get access to his public key.
<scott__> Mr_Midnight: I thought of that. Seemed like a hacky way to accomplish this, but very easy.
<jkg> well he can just email you that, or print it and send it by carrier pigeon, or whatever you prefer :-)
<scott__> jkg: Exactly. I need to get the file somehow. Maybe have him tweet it :)
<jkg> right :) it's a public key, don't be shy. the only "attack" I can do with it is ... uh, give him access to things.
<Mr_Midnight> might not fit inside of a tweet...
<scott__> YEah, too long for 140 chars.
<shauno> no-one uses email anymore?
<scott__> One more question while we're on the subject...
<scott__> Say I have two Macs. Do I reuse the same id_pub and id_pub.rsa file on both boxes? In otherwords, is that public key "me" or really "me-on-this-box"
<scott__> Kinda existential.
<shauno> it's essentially 'me', but sometimes having different keys in different places is beneficial  (quit blurring the lines between work & home).  but otherwise, using the same key everywhere isn't problemative
<StSapph> No luck restarting :(
<shauno> ugh, can't type today.  isn't problematic
<jo-erlend> StSapph: disable your Windows firewall.
<scott__> shauno: thanks. that helps a lot.
<brock> i am having problems with uec & eucalyptus anyone that has knowlege would be helpfull
<brock> thank you
<scott__> Thanks jkg, Mr_Midnight, shauno. Back to ssh'ing.
<shauno> scott__: my key lives on a usb stick and literally follows me everywhere
<scott__> shauno: oh excellent idea!
<scott__> shauno: just the public key, right?
<shauno> that wouldn't be much use :)
<StSapph> jo-erlend: Windows Firewall is turned off
<StSapph> Has been
<scott__> shauno: So I gotta protect that somehow in case the key is lost.
<shauno> scott__: indeed.  if you lose the key, you login with a backup and empty your authorized_keys
<shauno> (or if you've got key only auth, replace it with a new one)
<jo-erlend> StSapph: then I have no idea. Since your Ubuntu Server does what it's supposed to, I'd recommend that you ask in ##Windows, at least until you've been able to test Ubuntu on the same machine.
<brock> i am having problems with uec & eucalyptus anyone that has knowlege would be helpfull
<scott__> shauno: got it. So far, haven't ever lost my physical keys (knock on wood).
<StSapph> Will do. Thanks for your help in narrowing down where the issue is  :)
<brock> i am having problems with cloud & eucalyptus anyone that has knowlege would be helpfull
<brock> keypiar wont auth correct anyone run into this problem
<zul> sorry i had a power outage
<kinja> hey, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu server onto an older computer and I was wondering if someone here could help?
<brock> whats it doing
<kinja> well, when I go to install it i get through it asking me about my keyboard and a few other tests it runs, and then i belive it says "checking hardware" to which the loading bar gets to abbout 90% and the screen goes blue with a white bar under it, is that what is supposed to happen? or is there something wron with the hard ware? Im pretty new to linux but im sure you can tell
<brock> whats hardware specs
<kinja> im not 100% sure, I dont remember how much ram I put in but not much, its a 32 bit processor, 3.2GB hard drive,
<kinja> cyrix M2 -366 processor
<kinja> would that blue screen happen if it didnt have enough ram?
<brock> 128 mb ram server
<brock> 4 gig hd
<brock> are min requirments
<brock> looks like your hd doesnt have enough space
<kinja> ok thanks!
<brock> i am having problems with cloud & eucalyptus anyone that has knowlege would be helpfull
<brock> keypiar wont auth correct anyone run into this problem
<eitri> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu server on a old computer, given it reserved an ip address on the Dlink dir-655, but I cannot access or even ping the internet from my server. Can someone help me with this?
<air^> eitri: using dhcp or static? is your gateway correct? dns working?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #724517 in unixodbc (main) "isql segfaults in batch mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724517
<hggdh> smoser: yet another Q... the ec2 image for maverick 64 bits us-east-1 (ami-4e29da27) reports as a -virtual
<hggdh> smoser: both on uname -r and /proc/version_signature
<smoser> hggdh, that is correct. it is -virtual
<smoser> in maverick, it moved from being a sub-flavour to a flavour
<hggdh> smoser: thank you. I am getting utterly lost ;-)
<smoser> but the hardy one is an issue
<smoser> you should open a bug on that
<hggdh> will do
<donvito2> when ubuntu-server runs i got SSL sertificate error than FAIL
<donvito2> it says i need to do something in apache/conf
<donvito2> weird
<donvito2> no one knows
<Pici> It literally says "you need to do something in apache/conf"?
<donvito2> let me check
<donvito2> Syntax error on line 183
<Mr_Midnight> so what does line 183 say in the file?
<donvito2> on /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/apache2.conf
<donvito2> second im reading because server is on other room
<donvito2> SSLACertificatepath : direcotry /var/lib/ebox/conf/ssl-ca/ does not exist {FAIL}
<donvito2> how to disable this?
<donvito2> or fix it
<Mr_Midnight> well do you need SSL?
<donvito2> no at all
<Mr_Midnight> ok then check the apache2.conf file for where it says to use SSL
<donvito2> looks like ebox have done something i dont want
<boxybrown> when I run service --status-all, a bunch of services are shown with a [ ? ] next to them.  any idea what this means?
<donvito2> how to disable sites-enable at all?
<StSapph> jo-erlend: In case you were wondering, I just found a resolution - it was a random local network issue that they just fixed  :)
<jo-erlend> StSapph: more precise?
<StSapph> jo-erlend: No clue. I got an email from corporate IT saying "Durr, we broke something and now it's fixed"
<jo-erlend> sounds abit like my previous colocation provider.
<boxybrown> so bcfg2 -vqn is definitely saying my autofs and ssh entries are Incorrect
<boxybrown> unless I set the status='off'
<boxybrown> even though they are definitely currently on...
<StSapph> Thanks again for all of your help, though. Later.
<donvito2> this ebox
<donvito2> sux
<donvito2> he made my box
<donvito2> to reformat now
<donvito2> damn
<donvito2> why ubuntu is more for ebox
<donvito2> webmin is way way better
<Pici> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jo-erlend> yes. It's. Nice.              To. Write.              Like. That.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jo-erlend> Pici: that was much better :)
<donvito2> yes Pici im telling my experience with ebox and webmin
<Pici> donvito2: and we're saying that webmin isn't supported.
<donvito2> than your support about ebox sux all the way, cause it does problems with apache2 ports!
<jo-erlend> donvito2: that's not very precise.
<donvito2> yes it is, my box is going crazy just because i tryed ebox, first ebox is bad bad with configuring it there are bunch of not figured out things and stuffs
<oljas> problem with dahdi module. linux-image-2.6.35-23-server & linux-headers-2.6.35-23-server installed. but when i run "m-a a-i dahdi", module assintant says "no valid kernel headers to use". any thoughts?
<_1094kms> _1094kms: I think I set up a chrooted cronjob - might be the answer.
<Daviey> oljas, Have you installed the kernel headers?
<Daviey> oljas, Why use m-a, dkms should handle it?
<oljas> linux-headers-2.6.35-23-server installed. is that enough?
<Daviey> should be...
<Daviey> .. but we added dkms support so you shouldn't need to use m-a
<Daviey> oljas, try installing dahdi-dkms
<oljas> im messing with it because dahdi not working outofthebox. ill try dkms
<brock> i am having problems with cloud & eucalyptus anyone that has knowlege would be helpfull
<brock> i am having problems with cloud & eucalyptus anyone that has knowlege would be helpfull
<oljas> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-23-server (x86_64) should i revert from this kernel?
<Daviey> !ask | brock
<ubottu> brock: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daviey> oljas, Can you pastebin /var/lib/dkms/dahdi/*/build/make.log ?
<oljas> reverted & rebooting, ill try to do the same with stock kernel
<Daviey> oljas, ok - great
<Daviey> oljas, I'm not fully here atm... but will read scrollback
<oljas> Daviey, it works with stock kernel! Thanks!
<Daviey> oljas, would like to find out why it is failing on the -server flavour for you eventually
<oljas> Daviey, en is not my language, what do You want to know literally?
<hhhzzzarn> hello.
<hhhzzzarn> Anyone there to help?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: what's the issue you're seeing ?
<hhhzzzarn> right now
<hhhzzzarn> i do not have "downloads, pictures, others
<hhhzzzarn> but if i start vncserver
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: that's because the /root folder is not used, the root account is locked
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: the directories you want should be under your users home directories
<hhhzzzarn> how can i make a home folder?
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: your user will already have a home directory
<hhhzzzarn> i have a vps
<hhhzzzarn> i do not have a user.
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: when you create a user, a home directory is auto crewated
<hhhzzzarn> i do not know the name
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: how are you logged in ?
<hhhzzzarn> through ssh.
<hhhzzzarn> should i go connect through vnc then?
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: using what username ?
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: no, using what username are you logged in on ssh
<hhhzzzarn> if i connect through vnc, it will create home folder.
<hhhzzzarn> root
<hhhzzzarn> root@ip
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: ok, then that is not a stock ubuntu install, contact the person who sold you the VPS and ask for support
<hhhzzzarn> ikonia: if i use vnc viewer then it will create a user and a home folder.
<hhhzzzarn> but i do not want to install vncserver.
<hhhzzzarn> should i?
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: no, it's not a stock ubuntu install, contact the person who sold you the vps and ask for support
<hhhzzzarn> its unmanaged.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: just create a new user and log in as that user with your ssh client, and the home will be created automatically.
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: pay for support from that user
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<hhhzzzarn> wait
<hhhzzzarn> libaudiofile0
<hhhzzzarn> wait. i can't copy from puttyu.
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<ikonia> no problem, no rush
<hhhzzzarn> how do i copy in putty?
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: just type it out
<hhhzzzarn> ubuntu putty.
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: just the output of uname -r will do
<ikonia> it's shorter for you
<hhhzzzarn> linux server 2.6.18-198.1.e15 .028stab079.2 #1 SMP fri DEc 17 19:25:15 MSK 2010 i686 GNU.Linux
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: that is not an ubuntu machine
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: please contact your vps provider for support
<hhhzzzarn> uname -r: 2.6.18-194.26.1.e15......2
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: don't worry - it's a modified linux distro, your vps provider can support it
<Daviey> oljas, would be good to know why the -server kernel failed with dkms on dahdi
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: right. You're not using Ubuntu.
<hhhzzzarn> jo-erlend: what should i ask them?
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: for help/supportr
<ikonia> support
<hhhzzzarn> it will be a sales support.
<Daviey> hhhzzzarn, Why do you care about "downloads, pictures, others"?
<Daviey> surely you can just create them?
<hhhzzzarn> its because, i was trying to copy a freenx custom key from the folder to my home drive
<hhhzzzarn> and it did not copy
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: you may need to pay them for support, don't know, ask them for help/technical support
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: we don't support custom Linux / ubuntu distros
<shauno> hhhzzzarn: can I ask what"lsb_release -r" gives you ?
<hhhzzzarn> rekease:        10.04
<hhhzzzarn> release:    10.04
<Daviey> hhhzzzarn, How were you trying to copy it?
<KB1JWQ> hhhzzzarn: I run that myself, it's big fun.  But do realize it's a custom kernel. :-)
<hhhzzzarn> hold on.
<ikonia> I have no problem with it, but we don't support it here
<KB1JWQ> They're either using openvz or Virtuozzo.
<ikonia> we are not here to support someones business for modified ubuntu versions#
<hhhzzzarn> sudo cp /var/lib/nxserver/home/.ssh/client.id_dsa.key ~/
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: I've gotten support on it here, but only for issues that are distinctly non-kernel related. :-)
<ikonia> hhhzzzarn: enough here please.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: then you are naughty
<shauno> you're not going to support the entire distro because the vendor packaged their own kernel to run on their platform?
<Daviey> ikonia, I'm happy to talk to him for now.
<ikonia> Daviey: I appreciate that, but it's not the policy
<Daviey> hhhzzzarn, What was the result of the command?
<Daviey> ikonia, Can you link to this policy please?
<KB1JWQ> Hold on a second, before we get all stabby.
<KB1JWQ> hhhzzzarn: What's the actual problem you're seeing?
<jo-erlend> ikonia: hmm. If it's very modified, then it becomes difficult to support it, but if it's just a matter of a custom kernel, then surely, this is the place to come to?
<ikonia> jo-erlend: as I understand it the policy is stock ubuntu hence why we don't support custom kernels, but I'll raise it with the council
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Naughty perhaps, but I'm also very good at doing my own research. :-p
<hhhzzzarn> I WILL LEAVE THE EXPERT WAY. I will go and solve it myself by gui. thank you very much
<KB1JWQ> hhhzzzarn: "Expert" and "GUI" don't go together generally. :-)
<hhhzzzarn> let me tell you this.
<hhhzzzarn> fresh install  of ubuntu 10.04
<Daviey> ikonia, I have *never* seen this policy documented anywhere.
<KB1JWQ> hhhzzzarn: I've yet to see a coherent problem description from you.
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, that's #centos.  Not #ubuntu-server.
<Daviey> hhhzzzarn, Hold on.
<hhhzzzarn> sudo apt-get ubuntu --no-recommends-install ubuntu-desktop.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: usually, the files you talked about are copied in at first login. But not for /root, which is a special user.
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, are you trying to copy a key from your server to your local machine ?
<Daviey> hhhzzzarn, So you tried to copy the ssh key, and it "failed".... how?
<Daviey> hhhzzzarn, What did you see?
<hhhzzzarn> i will do it again.
<hhhzzzarn> i am sorry guys for confusing you. but that they key was not created in the first place.
<hhhzzzarn> i will now try to create the key again.
<Daviey> hhhzzzarn, ahh!
<hhhzzzarn> "which authentication type should freenx use?  SSH   SU  PASSDB   Usermode
<hhhzzzarn> last time i chose SSH
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> FreeNX uses ssh.
<jo-erlend> oh, I misunderstood. :) But do use ssh. It's easier.
<hhhzzzarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<uvirtbot> New bug: #724571 in samba (main) "Some shared folders (root folders and non root folders) are seen as files on Windows XP and Windows 2003 having ACL enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724571
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: but I would seriously consider using X2Go instead.
<hhhzzzarn> i am at "using Custom SSH Keys"
<jo-erlend> well... Unless you're using Windows much. I think X2go-client for Windows is a little more buggy than Nomachines client, but except for that.
<hhhzzzarn> X2go as fast?
<Daviey> x2go is really quite promising.
<hhhzzzarn> Because i need to do some graphical work on my vps
<jo-erlend> yes, it too uses NX, but it's more integrated with Ubuntu, with support for PulseAudio, etc. And they have a nice Firefox plugin so you can run your applications directly in the browser.
<hhhzzzarn> and when i tried vps
<hhhzzzarn> i had to wait atleast 10 seconds between each click.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: what does that mean? "tried vps"?
<hhhzzzarn> i meant tried vnc
<hhhzzzarn> tighvncserver
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: yes, those NX-based servers can be quite a bit faster, but you do need fairly low latency.
<Daviey> hhhzzzarn, ahh... vnc is not a good solution for getting real stuff done... NX and x2go give you a better desktop experience
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<hhhzzzarn> i have installed freenx on remote and nxclient on my machine.
<g_0_0> hhhzzzarn, if you had correctly generated the key, I think you should have been using scp not cp to copy the key to your local machine. If you're having a problem with that you could use winscp to copy it to your machine
<hhhzzzarn> but i did not knew which user and pass to use to login.
<hhhzzzarn> if i was to use the default freenx keys, which user and pass should i connect with?
<Guest41571> DOES OPEN SSH BACK UP THE DATA
<jo-erlend> Guest41571: please don't shout. No, ssh does not backup any data. It's just a way to communicate with your computer.
<brock> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<kim0__> help needed, NetworkManager is refusing to start with the message "failed to start the DHCP manager: no usable DHCP client could be found.." .. I've installed a couple of dhcp clients, but it's not helping .. any ideas ?
<eitri> Hi. I'm looking for a non GUI bittorrent client that I can run on my ubuntu server. Any sugestions?
<kim0__> eitri: rtorrent
<jo-erlend> eitri: Transmission is nice.
<eitri> I've tried to figure ut transmission. But I can't seem to figure out how it actually works
<hhhzzzarn> jo-erlend: Does freenx and x2go login to the existing session? or from what I read it createds a new session.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: you can resume sessions, yes.
<eitri> kim0_: I thought rtorrent was old at not well updated?
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: it does not connect you to the console though. That can't FreeNX do either.
<SpamapS> lifeless: sup?
<lifeless> SpamapS: lucandra
<lifeless> is it packaged?
<hhhzzzarn> So if i were to start a graphical program using any remote desktop (vnc, nx) and then close my session.
<hhhzzzarn> If i want to check on it at night
<hhhzzzarn> would the program be still  running?
<kim0__> hhhzzzarn: yes
<jo-erlend> eitri: really? It's very easy. Just type transmissioncli and it'll show you all the options you _can_ add for a torrent.
<SpamapS> lifeless: not that I know of
<SpamapS> lifeless: I believe Solandra is superceding lucandra since it includes all the magic of SOLR :)
 * SpamapS can't spel
<jo-erlend> eitri: for example: transmissioncli --no-downlimit --uplimit=50 ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-64.iso. <-- that'll start downloading the iso-file with no limit of download speed, but limit the upload speed. There are other options too.
<eitri> jo-erlend: lol. hadn't found that command. thx. Is there a way to get a live overview of all downloading and uploading torrents?
<lifeless> SpamapS: what does solandra use as a search engine?
<lifeless> SpamapS: is it a reim of lucene on cassandra, or does it incorporate lucandra?
<SpamapS> lifeless: lucene.. its lucandra done via solr
<NightDragon> does anyone know anything about GLPI?
<jo-erlend> eitri: the web-interface is very nice.
<lifeless> SpamapS: ok, so solandra is what I want then... is *it* packaged? :)
<jo-erlend> eitri: looks just like the interface in a normal ubuntu desktop install.
<SpamapS> lifeless: heh.. no.. but I want to make sure you ask for the right thing to be packaged. :)
 * lifeless wants a bikkit
<lifeless> wanna wanna wanna
<lifeless> SpamapS: https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/OopsDisplay
<eitri> jo-erlend: Problem is I'll be using this on a server placed in a different network than from where I'll actually be connected (if that makes sense?). And I don't think that network will let me access that webpage
<hhhzzzarn> kim0: I logged in through ssh to the vps as root. Then I would do "vncserver :1". Then i start my vnc viewer and connect to my vps. I then start my graphical program and leave it on. After i close my viewer. If i close "vncserver -kill :1" it will kill the program because when i start vncserver again and connect. I see empty ubuntu desktop.
<SpamapS> lifeless: whats the data size? SOLR can handle huge amounts of data w/o cassandra's help.. lucandra/solandra just handle heavy writes
<lifeless> SpamapS: i'm designing for 1M oops records a day
<oljas> Daviey, ok I reproduced the problem, http://pastebin.com/bjB8QYB8 , if you still curious.
<jo-erlend> eitri: I think I'll refer you to #transmission
<lifeless> SpamapS: allowing for one order of magnitude growth and a 1% soft failure rate of the live services.
<eitri> jo-erlend: k, thanks for the help
<jo-erlend> eitri: there is a new transmission-remote-gtk too, but I haven't tried it.
<SpamapS> lifeless: if you're going to delete 1M oops's per day too.. then cassandra may actually suffer.
<hhhzzzarn> So far, i have discovered that only when i start vnc server that ubuntu logs on and start gnome.
<lifeless> SpamapS: soft failure being 'something degraded, grab details for aggregation/analysis' - vs hard failure like timeout/exception
<Daviey> oljas, Thanks for doing that.. I'll make a point of trying to reproduce that soon.
<lifeless> SpamapS: we will, yes. Thats not a huge IO load
<SpamapS> lifeless: cassandra has to use tombstones and compaction to deal w/ deletes ... the sliding window of data requires a lot of extra resources.
<lifeless> SpamapS: initial concept is a 3% of data delete a day
<lifeless> SpamapS: and a 3% insertion (30 day retention)
<SpamapS> lifeless: I suppose that should be doable
<lifeless> SpamapS: it'll aggregate well into the slabs because its a FIFO
<uvirtbot> New bug: #724601 in cloud-init (main) "UEC images should disable udev persistent net rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724601
<eitri> jo-erlend: Doesn't gtk mean graphical? I'm runnig this on ubuntu server with no graphical interface. But thanks for the help. I'll make contact with the guys at transmission
<SpamapS> lifeless: there have been some recent discussions about mass range based deletes (they're hard)
<SpamapS> Though solr has a mechanism for destroying documents that may make that better
<lifeless> SpamapS: I don't think we'd need that - having written a slab based database with garbage compaction - its possible to make it harder than it needs to be :)
<hhhzzzarn> What do these commands do? sudo apt-get install gdm
<hhhzzzarn> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hhhzzzarn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hhhzzzarn> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start > service gdm start
<jo-erlend> eitri: transmission-remote-gtk is a graphical user interface that you can run on your desktop to control your bt client as if you run it locally.
<kim0> hhhzzzarn: don't kill the vncserver .. leave it running!
<hhhzzzarn> kim0: now i want to use freenx. but I do not know what to login with and which password to use.
<hhhzzzarn> i tried "root" and password
<hhhzzzarn> but it did not work.
<hhhzzzarn> i do not know any other users then root.
<hhhzzzarn> kim0: Does gui start automatically when i boot my vps?
<hhhzzzarn> Does it login automatically?
<kim0> hhhzzzarn: gdm ? depends on the installation
<hhhzzzarn> kim0: i start with ubuntu 10.04 server.
<eitri> jo-erlend: got it :) I'll look into it. Thanks
<kim0> "dpkg -L dhcp3-client" → no binaries in that package ?? is that normal
<hhhzzzarn> I installed # sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kim0> hhhzzzarn: why dont you like vnc
<hhhzzzarn> because the program i am working is a game bot.
<hhhzzzarn> but it is slow. one click takes 10 seconds.
<kim0> duh .. shouldn't be that bad
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: if you use X2go or freenx, then you don't have to start any guis on the server.
<jo-erlend> kim0: vnc is usually extremely slow compared with x2go and freenx.
<kim0> hhhzzzarn: if u wanna play with x2go (a freenx dialect) this article might be useful http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/11/show-off-ubuntu-desktop-on-cloud.html
<kim0> jo-erlend: well yeah, but not 10 seconds :)
<hhhzzzarn> my problem right now that when i use "root" and password to login.
<hhhzzzarn> it will not connect.
<jo-erlend> kim0: x2go is _not_ a FreeNX "dialect". They're not even compatible. But both use Nomachines NX libraries.
<jo-erlend> kim0: that depends. It may lag more than that if you have low bandwidth, high latency and lots of graphics.
<kim0> I just meant they're based on the same code .. I know they're incompat indeed
<hhhzzzarn> jo-erland, if you could help me with login, that would be great.
<hhhzzzarn> that is my main problem now.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: login with what?
<hhhzzzarn> with nx client to freenx server
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: are you in the nx group?
<hhhzzzarn> you mean if i added "AllowUsers nx" to the sshd_config?
<jo-erlend> hmm? You aren't able to connect with ssh?
<hhhzzzarn> wait.
<hhhzzzarn> All the commands i used: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:freenx-team              sudo apt-get install freenx        sudo cp nxsetup /usr/lib/nx/nxsetup         sudo /usr/lib/nx/nxsetup --install
<hhhzzzarn> and nothing else.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: seems right, although I haven't used freenx in a long time. But what's the problem?
<hhhzzzarn> i also installed nxclient on my local machine
<jo-erlend> don't use the root user for desktop stuff, btw. It's a bad habit. Create a new user for yourself: sudo adduser username
<hhhzzzarn> i do not know which "username" and "password" to use to connect.
<hhhzzzarn> on nxclient from ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: you have to make one. I just told you how.
<hhhzzzarn> i was not there when you told me
<hhhzzzarn> i closed
<jo-erlend> yes, you were.
<hhhzzzarn> or maybe i was not listening.
<hhhzzzarn> can you please tell me again.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: listening? sudo adduser username
<hhhzzzarn> room number?
<jo-erlend> then, add that new user to the nx group: sudo adduser the_username_you_chose nx
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: just press enter.
<hhhzzzarn> thank you very much.
<kim0> Help please! network-manager is refusing to start for me with message "main(): failed to start the DHCP manager: no usable DHCP client could be found.." .. Any ideas ?
<hhhzzzarn> i will try now.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: you got that second part too? Adding the user to the nx group?
<RoAkSoAx> kim0: dhclient is broken
<hhhzzzarn> yes
<kim0> RoAkSoAx: oh!
<kim0> RoAkSoAx: any workarounds ?
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: very good. Then you should be able to login. The first time it'll be slow, since it creates lots of files.
<RoAkSoAx> kim0: ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/724556
<RoAkSoAx> kim0: it's been fixed already so binaries will be available soon
<hhhzzzarn> established the display connection, still waitining.
<kim0> phew .. that was a nice time to reboot
<kim0> RoAkSoAx: thanks man!
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: yes, as I said, the first login will take a little time.
<RoAkSoAx> kim0: indeed!! had my two laptops with the issue :)
<RoAkSoAx> no probs
<kim0> lol :)
<hhhzzzarn> Ok, i do not know why one simple solution dragged on.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: hmm?
<hhhzzzarn> maybe i was not reading your directions at that time.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: then I take it the problem is solved?
<hhhzzzarn> i was reading the other persons. Thank you very much i connected.
<hhhzzzarn> so the freenx starts everytime i boot? no command required like "vncserver :1"?
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: yes, you can disable gdm completely. You don't need to run anything when the server isn't in use.
<hhhzzzarn> i installed gdm. is it required my purposes? or should i remove it?
<hhhzzzarn> thank you
<jo-erlend> you don't have to remove it, but you can disable it in order to save some memory.
<hhhzzzarn> command to disable gdm please..
<jo-erlend> sorry. I don't remember.
<hhhzzzarn> i will find it.
<hhhzzzarn> good day.
<hhhzzzarn> thank you again.
<jo-erlend> you're welcome.
<jo-erlend> now, if only someone could hurry up and give Ubuntu support for SPICE, I'd be happy :)
<kim0> jo-erlend: hallyn is working on it :)
<jo-erlend> nice! :)
<azizLIGHTS> how do i run these scripts in cron but at different times
<azizLIGHTS> */30 * * * *  /bin/bash /home/aziz/speed-test-http.sh
<azizLIGHTS> */30 * * * *  /bin/bash /home/aziz/speed-test-ssh.sh
<azizLIGHTS> but not at the same 30 minutes
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: replace */30 with 10,40 in one script and 20,60 in the other .. I hope I didn't get the syntax wrong
<kim0> I think 25,55 is more aligned ;)
<azizLIGHTS> how come?
<kim0> 10,40  * * * *  /bin/bash /home/aziz/speed-test-http.sh
<kim0> 25,55  * * * *  /bin/bash /home/aziz/speed-test-ssh.sh
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: rusty memory .. might be wrong on syntax
<azizLIGHTS> lol ok
<azizLIGHTS> it sounds right
<azizLIGHTS> how can i verify
<kim0> just see if the job runs :)
<azizLIGHTS> how about this
<azizLIGHTS> 10,40 * * * * /bin/bash /home/aziz/speed-test-http.sh >>/home/aziz/speedtest_err_http.log 2>&1
<azizLIGHTS> does that log errs
<kim0> why not test with a simpler command on a */1
<kim0> azizLIGHTS: if it doesn't work .. maybe this will /bin/bash -c '/home/aziz/speed-test-http.sh >/home/aziz/speedtest_err_http.log 2>&1'
<azizLIGHTS> i mean does that pipe do logging as i think it does?
<azizLIGHTS> im running exec >> speedtests_http.csv from inside the script itself, will that interfere
<azizLIGHTS> on the console i can still see errors, and id like them to be logged
<hydrozii> how can i set up a virtual server in ubuntu-server?
<kim0> hydrozii: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM (or virtualbox-ose)
<hydrozii> kim0 thankyou :)
<kim0> welcome
<RoyK> lol - check RHEL prices
<RoyK> someone's getting greedy
<RoAkSoAx> .win 22
<RoAkSoAx> argh
<RoyK> wtf. bloody irssi doesn't allow me to escape / with //
<hydrozii> does the default install of ubunutu server setup the computer with a local static Ip?
<RoyK> hydrozii: the default asks for an address on DHCP
<RoyK> but it's trivial to change that, either during install, or later
<hydrozii> how can i do it later?
<RoyK> vi /etc/network/interfaces
<hydrozii> oh yah
<RoyK> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<RoyK> or jfgfi
<hydrozii> stupid keyboard doesn't have a working I or K :(
<RoyK> lol
<RoyK> get a new one
<RoyK> or a 20 year old one :P
<hydrozii> i don't wanna wait 3-5 business days for amazon to ship another one :(
<RoyK> 1991 keyboards still work... 1985 ones is a bit harder - that DIN stick isn't that useful these days
<RoyK> hydrozii: isn't there a shop nearby that has one to sell?
<hydrozii> idk maybe like walmart
<RoyK> or an office building with a dozen of old ones from which you can choose?
#ubuntu-server 2011-02-25
<AtomicSpark> How well liked is lighttpd by the ServerTeam?
<RoyK> I guess that's a matter of taste
<lirakis> this is a offhand question ....
<RoyK> lighty works well in all setups I've tested
<lirakis> i have a laptop at work that i share my public key out to servers so i can ssh in
<lirakis> id like to do use the same keys from my work laptop on my home laptop
<AtomicSpark> RoyK: Just curious on how much attention the packages get from the server team.
<lirakis> so i can ssh from home without having to bring my laptop home
<lirakis> ive tried just copying the keys from my work laptop's .ssh/id_rsa.*  to my home laptop
<RoyK> AtomicSpark: does it really matter so long as lighty or whatever works?
<lirakis> but i get "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key" when i try to ssh from my home laptop
<lirakis> any one have any tips on how to get this to work so that i dont need to manage 2 sets of keys on every server?
<AtomicSpark> RoyK: Well, it would be nice if other things came with lighty support. When I come across things like phppgadmin doesn't have a supplied config file for lighttpd, I'll probably write my own and submit it to the package maintainer.
<AtomicSpark> lirakis: that should have worked. see if they're listed in seahorse.
<RoyK> AtomicSpark: good idea - it might be that not so many are using lighty for that sort of things
<AtomicSpark> lirakis: make sure the permissions for id_rsa are 600.
<lirakis> hmm never heard of seahorse
<lirakis> ill do some searching
<RoyK> AtomicSpark: but then, I've used lighty for a number of projects and it hasn't really failed me so far
<AtomicSpark> lirakis: It's gnome's keyring frontend thingy that ships with Ubuntu.
<lirakis> AtomicSpark, hmmm
<AtomicSpark> Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys
<AtomicSpark> You can also use it to create ssh keys and configure them on other servers (asks for users password and scp's it over)
<AtomicSpark> Its very handy. Also manages *all* of your passwords and can create gpg keys.
<AtomicSpark> Does Server Team have anything to do with the server docs?
<lirakis> AtomicSpark, ah thanks i was trying to find how to get to it
<lirakis> ... hmm not sure how i can import a id_rsa and id_rsa.pub ... it doesnt seem to recognize them
<Patrickdk> you import the id_rsa, not the pub
<lirakis> id_rsa: Invalid file format
<lirakis> is what it gives me when i try to import it
<lirakis> :\
<AtomicSpark> lirakis: Like I said, check the permissions on id_rsa. Did you export it? What did you use to create the file on your other computer?
<lirakis> AtomicSpark, i didnt "export it" .. i just copied it from the home directory on my other laptop
<lirakis> ill check the perms
<lirakis> it is 600
<AtomicSpark> lirakis: Correct user, etc?
<lirakis> yep
<AtomicSpark> Strange it can't read it.
<lirakis> and its the same username on both machines
<AtomicSpark> Oh!
<AtomicSpark> lirakis: import only works for gpg.
<AtomicSpark> I just tried it, it didn't even recognise the file type.
<lirakis> oh
<AtomicSpark> I had to "show all files" for my keys to appear in the browser.
<lirakis> AtomicSpark, yeah same
<AtomicSpark> lirakis: They should be under My Personal Keys.
<AtomicSpark> They should automatically get important if they're in your .ssh with correct permissions.
<lirakis> yeah thats where im trying to import it to
<lirakis> i have them in a subfolder in .ssh
<AtomicSpark> Is there a key listed with a lil console icon?
<AtomicSpark> Is there anything in that tab? :<
<lirakis> AtomicSpark, i have my current key in there
<lirakis> for my home laptop
<lirakis> ... and i want to add another key (from my work laptop) to this machine ... so that i can get into my work servers
<lirakis> is that .. some thing that i should be able to do?
<AtomicSpark> lirakis: Some people say you should have a key per client and just keep adding them to your authorized_keys file. This way if one computer is compromised, you can just remove that key.
<lirakis> AtomicSpark, yeah i know .. i just dont want to manage 2 keys for my user on every server ...
<AtomicSpark> Recommend me things. So I have postgres installed. Mostly vanilla settings. root user doesn't exist, postgres user hasn't been set a password (afaik). I added my user with password but only createdb and newrole permissions since offical docs said superuser was bad. However, I can't seem to run commands on other databases (to view contents), which makes sense.
<EtienneG> kirkland, hey there!  have you had the opportunity to look after bug #534629?  ehw and myself did some work to test and make all related bugs SRU-worthy.  If there is anything still missing, we would be glad to oblige.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 534629 in likewise-open "AssumeDefaultDomain does not work" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534629
<EtienneG> kirkland, if you think you might not have time to look after that one, we'll see if can get somebody else to sponsor it
<AtomicSpark> So like, should I make myself a superuser? Should I configure root so I can sudo stuffs (but no password so I can't log in). phppgadmin blocks root/postgres by default (many things do). So maybe I should just make myself superuser. But then I don't have to sudo myself into breaking things which is slightly scary too. :<
<AtomicSpark> Also, all my databases seem to only have permisisons on them for postgres even though I added my own database with createdb -O myuser myuser.
<nertil> does exist a command in ubuntu server
<nertil> that can fix serveral problems
<nertil> or clean unwanted files in there
<nertil> like sudo apt-get autoremove
<nertil> or etc
<twb> AtomicSpark: create a superuser and a normal user; only use the former when you actually need its privileges
<AtomicSpark> twb: Hmm. Thats a good compromise.
<twb> It's the same best practice as you're already using in the unix side of things
<AtomicSpark> twb: You know, I'm being silly. I can just keep using the postgres user (sudo -u postgres) to do adminy work.
<twb> Whatever
<AtomicSpark> Oh nevermind, that still wont let me admin via phppgadmin. I'll just create a separate admin account later.
<twb> IMO you shouldn't be using a web interface to perform administrative tasks.  Period.
<AtomicSpark> True.
<overrider> Can ubuntu(s grub) made boot from a raid6 array?
<phunyguy> hello, maybe I am putting the wrong thing into google... but how do you run 32 bit apps on a 64 bit host? It comes working standard on desktop versions of ubuntu, what packae(s) am I missing?
<phunyguy> package(s)**
<AtomicSpark> overrider: I assume hardware raid. If you make a logical volume on it (most raid software does this) Ubuntu only sees it as one volume and doesnt care what raid you use. So yes, grups should work.
<overrider> AtomicSpark: software raid6 made using mdadm
<AtomicSpark> phunyguy: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<phunyguy> hah, thanks
<AtomicSpark> overrider: I don't know what that is :<
<phunyguy> hah thats a funny screenname - aziz LIGHTS!
<phunyguy> love that movie!~
<phunyguy> anyway, bbiab, thanks!
<twb> overrider: grub2 can boot from raid5, at least, but I *strongly* recommend you leave /boot outside the RAID5/6 array (i.e. make /boot a separate RAID1 array)
<overrider> twb: So basically create a /boot (and maybe / and /swap) partition on two disks using raid1, install the system there. Then after installation setup the rest of the space and extra disks as a big /data partition using raid6?
<twb> overrider: uh, no, RAID1 all the disks for /boot
<overrider> all 8 disks hmm
<overrider> Hmm its still unclear - with 6 or 8 Drives, and id like to set them up as a raid6, should i make my /boot a raid1 (yes), but how to do it across all drives? Or put /boot on the first two and configure the other 6 as spares?
<WinstonSmith> hi ^_^ i have a server on which i would like to install freenx and a rudimentary xfce. how would i proceed to achieve the latter? something like sudo apt-get install xfce4? or is there a way to get just the x-windows system and xfce with no clutter ?
<overrider> Ok fun, just created a raid1 partition using 6 Drives - i thought it needs exactly 2
<[biabia]> about to attempt install, first time.  in ubuntu server 10.04 if i choose to install kde desktop i found this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community//InstallingKDE   I am wondering if I need to install any other repos first
<[biabia]> for example as on this page:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621716
<_ruben> [biabia]: server + kde = desktop != server
<jibel> jamespage, for info, the server (and alternate) images are uninstallable this morning. I filed bug 724822
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 724822 in debian-installer "d-i installer fails for server/alternate i386/amd64: Corrupted deb files on iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724822
<jamespage> jibel: oh great :-(
<[biabia]> ruben how do i browser interface configure my router with no gui
<overrider> when setting up raid1 (on sda1 and sdb1) and raid6 (on sda2,sdb2,sdc2,sdd2,sde2) together - do the partitions need to be starting and ending at the same sectors to work properly?
<_ruben> overrider: nope
<_ruben> [biabia]: i have no idea what you just said
<[biabia]> my router is linksys wrt160n.  the configuration is via browser
<[biabia]> if i dont install a gui, i wouldnt have a way to access it
<stbain> Greetings all. Recently updated from 8LTS to 10LTS on one of my servers, but not my cron.daily and cron.hourly jobs don't run
<stbain> Does anyone have a link to a known case of how to fix that?
<TeTeT> [biabia]: did you try w3m? It's a decent text based browser, maybe it offers enough functionality to control the unit
<[biabia]> hmm no, ill have to try it tetet thanks
<overrider> Is "sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sfdisk /dev/sdb" still a valid way to have sdb have the exact same partitioning scheme as sda?
<overrider> yeah
<stbain> Anyone have any information on why an 8LTS to 10LTS would cause the cron.daily and cron.hourly jobs to stop working completely?
<stbain> sorry, that's 8LTS to 10LTS upgrade
<[biabia]> My server install keeps hanging at the "wiping swap space for security" screen at 21% completion. Any ideas why?
<azizLIGHTS> i just installed 10.04.2 LTS how come i cant ssh to it?
<azizLIGHTS> connection refused
<popey> azizLIGHTS: install openssh-server on it?
<popey> azizLIGHTS: we don't ship with ssh enabled by default
<azizLIGHTS> oh
<azizLIGHTS> ok lol that makes sense
<azizLIGHTS> 2nd step on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10070780&postcount=4 .... why do i need this and how would this even work with a windows client connecting to a ubuntu server
<popey> azizLIGHTS: are you setting this up for remote access to a desktop gui?
<azizLIGHTS> yes
<azizLIGHTS> im going to use x2go, but jo-erlend told me not to install gnome just install x2go-server and chrome
<azizLIGHTS> *going to use chrome
<azizLIGHTS> and x2goclient on my windows computer
<popey> the reason for it is to improve performance / compression of the desktop image as its sent from server to you
<azizLIGHTS> yes but how can i installed it on a windows computer, even possible?
<azizLIGHTS> easy for ubuntu server, but it says both computers need it
<azizLIGHTS> 2nd post
<popey> pass
<azizLIGHTS> hm ok
<azizLIGHTS> how much performance boost is libjpeg-turbo
<azizLIGHTS> that i will be missing
<popey> no idea, never used it
<popey> I suspect it's significant
<popey> otherwise the cloud guys wouldn't mention it :)
<azizLIGHTS> no necessary? i get like 30kB/s download speed and 15kB/s upload speed
<popey> not necessary, but might help performance, you dont want the GUI to lag
<azizLIGHTS> hm
<azizLIGHTS> should i ask in ##windows?
<azizLIGHTS> about step 2
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: what's up?
<azizLIGHTS> jo-erlend: hi sorry for hilight, didnt mean to wake u
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> I've never used that libjpeg-turbo for anything.
<azizLIGHTS> well maybe i might hneed it, my connection speed isnt so hot
<azizLIGHTS> 30kB/s down and 15kB/s up, i just finished downloading that iso for vmware
<patdk-wk> hmm
<jo-erlend> ... vmware? What has that got to do with this?
<azizLIGHTS> the one i started yesterday
<azizLIGHTS> lol nothing just telling my connection speeds and how slow it took for one iso
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: you mean to tell me that all this time, you haven't had an available ubuntu machine to play with? :)
<azizLIGHTS> i have the ec2 one but i dont want to exerpment on that because it will charge me $ for something i dontunderstand
 * patdk-wk remembers installing and setting up nx in ec2 with ubuntu in <2min
<bencer> i would like to update the ebox page on the serverguide for natty
<patdk-wk> so lots of playtime in that hour left
<azizLIGHTS> patdk-wk: second day now for me
<bencer> where is the source for that guide and how should proceed?
<bencer> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ebox.html
<bencer> that thing :)
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: they will charge you for something you don't understand? That sounds suspicious.
<jo-erlend> bencer: join #Ubuntu-docs
<jo-erlend> or -doc, I don't remember.
<bencer> thx jo-erlend
<azizLIGHTS> the ec2 free trial for 1 year is free but if you do more than what is free you get chaged automatically, (they have my cc #)
<azizLIGHTS> i owe them $0.14 for traffic charges
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: free trial for one year?
<azizLIGHTS> yes
<jo-erlend> azizLIGHTS: how did you get that?
 * patdk-wk never did the free trial
<azizLIGHTS> its free for new aws customers
<patdk-wk> jo-erlend, it's something new
<azizLIGHTS> aws.amazon.com/free
<azizLIGHTS> basically free 24/7 micro instance
<azizLIGHTS> for a year
<patdk-wk> for me, I really don't mind just paying $0.04 or so for an hour of usage
<jo-erlend> that's nice. I've been curious about how ubuntu stuff works on there, but because of the lag, it hasn't been interesting enough to pay for :)
<patdk-wk> lag? where are you?
<jo-erlend> Norway.
<patdk-wk> The only lag I noticed was when I was using the asian servers
<patdk-wk> I live next to the east us site, and ireland one was speedy to me
<patdk-wk> haven't done one at the west coast though
<azizLIGHTS> wheres the asian servers?
<azizLIGHTS> im connecting from middle east to US-east region
<azizLIGHTS> i see some lag soimetimes
<patdk-wk> singapore
<jo-erlend> heh.. Complicated stuff.
<azizLIGHTS> have to be careful or they will charge me more $
<azizLIGHTS> so its better with local virtulal machine
<azizLIGHTS> that why it took me this long :(
<compdoc> you went vm?
<azizLIGHTS> hm?
<asherawelan> I have a wireless network with 30 users, I want to make sure that each user receives a minimum bandwidth - if I use member:tc qdisc will i need to create a class for each user and then a filter for each user for each class? I'm unsure that if I put all users in one class that they are all using the same bandwidth allowance.
<compdoc> how many access points?
<asherawelan> 9
<_spt_> Hello folks, Is there a web gui I could use for my ubuntu server 10.10  - webmin? any good?
<ivoks> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/ubuntu-is-4th-most-popular-linux.html
<ivoks> congratulations everyone ;)
<compdoc> ty - I worked hard for that
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725018 in openssh (main) "package openssh-server 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725018
<greppy> _spt_: I think there is one.. ehcp or something like that...
<_spt_> greppy : thanks,
<hhhzzzarn> Installing x2go: gpg: keyserver timed out                       gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<hhhzzzarn> Also, how do I copy from putty ssh in ubuntu?
<hhhzzzarn> Can anyone help?
<patdk-wk> never used putty, so nope
<hhhzzzarn> not about putty.
<jo-erlend> hhhzzzarn: copy from putty ssh in ubuntu? I don't understand.
<hhhzzzarn> Installing x2go: following here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/x2go-open-source-terminal-server-project-alternative-to-freenx.html
<hhhzzzarn> or here http://www.x2go.org/fileadmin/doc/installation_x2go_ubuntu_en.html#4.Installing%20X2goserver-Home%20%28Ubuntu%20Edition%29|outline
<jo-erlend> ...
<hhhzzzarn> Installing x2go: gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<patdk-wk> I don't see x2go in the ubuntu repo's
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
<hhhzzzarn> Good morning.
<hhhzzzarn> Guess, I will have to take this #ubuntu
<asherawelan> Any tc experts here?
<ikonia> tc ?
<geekbri> anybody here expierenced with phpmyadmin on ubuntu?  I'm trying to figure out how to configure it to admin 2 different DB servers but the config files aren't the same as when i've installed this manually.  I could use help fnding where to put my DB configs.
<ikonia> geekbri: don't use it, but you could do a "find" for the config files you normally use to see if they are on the system
<geekbri> ikonia: ok, i just figured it might be a bad idea to just plow the default way they had the files setup.... so it's probably safe to just overwrite the config.inc.php they use?
<ikonia> sorry, I wasn't saying do what you normally do, I was saying look for the file names you normally use, they must just be in a different location
<geekbri> well they have some strange setup going on that i'm just not used to.  I found the config.in.php in /etc/phpmyadmin and then there is also config-db.php which is generated by /etc/dbconfig-common which is used by the installer
<geekbri> however, I see how to add 1 DB to it. i don't see how i would add a second.
<geekbri> maybe i just cant.
<ikonia> geekbri: I know what you mean, some of the layouts can be confusing if you're used to a "stock" layout
<hallyn> Daviey: hey, setting up eucalyptus on maverick - is it ok to use virbr0 as its bridge?
<Daviey> hallyn, Hmm.. do you have the docs to hand?
<hallyn> yeah, i'm looking through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/PackageInstall
<Daviey> hallyn, normally we use br0
<hallyn> i'm using wireless though, so can't put wlan0 on br0
<Daviey> I've never tried to use virbr0, it might work... but not something i've experimented with
<hallyn> all right, well, trying it, will see :)
<Daviey> hallyn, Let me know how it turns out :)
<Daviey> hallyn, if you get a functional cloud.. would you be able to test a package... jamespage is working on one of the depends, 'groovy, for a late natty merge... and it would be a valid test to know if it works on maverick
<Daviey> Euca is currently too broken in natty to make it a useful test, and it would help highlight potential breakage.
<Roasted_> Does anybody know if it's possible to make Ubuntu connect to a wireless network BEFORE logging in?
<Daviey> Roasted_, on server?
<asherawelan> if my tc filter class has a rate set  to 100bps, and set to handle traffic tagged with 5 - does that mean that every connection --set-mark connection from iptables gets 100bps, or collectively all traffic with mark 5 shares 100bps?
<hallyn> Daviey: still trying.  it doesn't want to start any instances.  I think my nc (which is all on teh same host :) is not working right
<Daviey> Ooooo... same host stuff is always traumatic
<Daviey> hallyn, not right now, but can you add your thoughts to bug 590201 please?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 590201 in qemu-kvm "OpenSolaris (previously working) no longer boots: kernel panics early" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590201
<hallyn> Daviey: say wha?
<Daviey> hallyn, Are you aware if upstream are know it's an issue?
<Daviey> heard anything about a potential resolution?
<Daviey> SpamapS, Do you have any thoughts on bug #580319?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 580319 in dhcp3 "dhcp3-server launches before upstart brings all interface, thus failing to start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580319
<hallyn> Daviey: i've never heard of that bug
<Daviey> hallyn, Hmm.. I wonder if it's an issue with kvm in other distro's aswell
<Daviey> or.. an issue with OpenSolaris.. but that would seem odd!
<SpamapS> Daviey: reading
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: werent you in a conference >P?
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: its 10 minutes away from home.. I'll be there soon. :)
<hallyn> Daviey: all right, i guess i'll just have to play with opensolaris under kvm, is all.  i've never tried it.
<Roasted_> Daviey, client side, but it seems as if I "available to all users" in network manager does the job that I need.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725065 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725065
<Daviey> SpamapS, thanks
<Daviey> hallyn, I haven't touched OpenSolaris for about 2 years.. :/
<Daviey> Roasted_, yeah... we don't have that avaliable to servers :)
<Roasted_> well, servers kind of scream /etc/network/interfaces to me :P
<Roasted_> Daviey, do you have any experience adding Ubuntu clients to a Windows domain network?
<Daviey> Roasted_, I do... but can't commit to helping atm - in a meeting
<Roasted_> Daviey, no sweat. Perhaps I could pick your brain at a later time?
<SpamapS> Daviey: thats a sticky one!
 * SpamapS thats what he/she said
<Roasted_> lol
<Roasted_> why did I laugh out loud at that just now?
<Daviey> Roasted_, sure
<ewook> bad bad humor?
<Daviey> SpamapS, heh
<Roasted_> sounds good Daviey. appreciate it. enjoy the meeting.
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: cool!
<jamespage> has anyone done anything/know of any packages the spin up and database and use it for testing during the package build process?
<phunyguy> Roasted_, do you need assistance with that?
<Roasted_> assistance with what? domain integration on Ubuntu?
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: you mean while building a package, it spins up a database for testing purposes or something like that?
<phunyguy> Roasted_, yes
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: just like that - I have a database pooling library that needs a postgresql instance to test against
<Roasted_> phunyguy, well, it'd be nice. My boss is tinkering with the idea of introducing it on the small scale to the district to save costs.
<Roasted_> I tinker with linux the most out of the group so I began to wonder how I could integrate LDAP domain accounts to it, because we would need domain account support for this to fly
<phunyguy> Roasted_ check out likewise-open
<phunyguy> it even comes with a gui.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725079 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725079
<phunyguy> heres the issue though.... if clients access network shares from another linux server that is on the domain as well, the UIDs and GIDs probably wont match if that server doesnt use likewise-open as well
<Roasted_> phunyguy, never heard of it...
<phunyguy> its good software
<Roasted_> I see its in the software center too
<hallyn> hm, i'm getting errors from sc
<phunyguy> yessir.
<Roasted_> phunyguy, do I need anything in particular set up? I know I need samba...
<hallyn> AH!
<phunyguy> you dont need anything
<Roasted_> And here's a road block
<SpamapS> Daviey: I commented on that bug. IMO its an issue w/ rc-sysinit letting services start w/o networking configured..
<phunyguy> it pulls in what you need
<hallyn> i just had to complain on the public internetz, and now it works
<Roasted_> Default Kerberos version 5 realm
<Roasted_> what do I use?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ping
<phunyguy> it uses its own software suite to integrate
<phunyguy> like i said though, if you have a linux fileserver (OpenFiler for instance) - the UIDs and GIDs between users wont match, and you will need a way of getting them to match up or it wont work.
 * SpamapS heads off to SCALE
<Daviey> SpamapS, Hmm.. tell me it's an upstart issue so we can jump on James :)
<MacRohard> hi. I am wondering what is required to get http://packages.debian.org/sid/bitcoin-cli added to ubuntu?
<phunyguy> so if thats the case, stick with winbind and may the force be with you
<Roasted_> phunyguy, were on a windows network
<SpamapS> Daviey: added upstart task already. :)
<Roasted_> think that'd be an issue?
<Roasted_> secondly, what if I DID have openfiler. I can only imagine the UID and GID BS would drive me nuts. What would be the work around?
<phunyguy> its not at all, until you try to share files from a linux server, even 99% windows, some places always have 1.
<Roasted_> phunyguy, I'm just trying to understand "what if" here.
<Roasted_> "what if" we had openfiler.
<phunyguy> Roasted_ unfortunately that is beyond the scope of my knowledge, i gave up on it, but you would need an app of some sort to do UID and GID mapping on the openfiler box.
<Roasted_> phunyguy, I see. So it sounds like there could be a workaround.
<phunyguy> the likewise UIDs that it uses arent the AD SIDs
<phunyguy> they are proprietary, and thats what it sends as its UID to openfiler
<phunyguy> openfiler uses winbind which has a completely different set of numbers
<phunyguy> lol
<Daviey> SpamapS, awesome
<phunyguy> the good news is, likewise open clients connecting to each other will see the same numbers
<phunyguy> and anything going out to AD will work as well
<phunyguy> the computer accounts even come up with Ubuntu listed in the OS box in the account properties
<Roasted_> phunyguy, so I have likewise open installed.
<Roasted_> and I'm almost sitting here like, okay, waht next?
<Roasted_> lol... so where do I go from here? Can I test a domain account or am I not that far yet?
<Roasted_> phunyguy, sigh. Getting an error when I try to join domain. Lsass Error. DNS_ERROR_BAD_PACKET.
<webPragmatist> what are reasons why my updates aren't showing when i login?
<webPragmatist> i ran apt-get autoremove and aptitude update
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725119 in backuppc (main) "untarring tar archive form backuppc "Skipping to next header"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725119
<marshall> exit
<nimrod10> how would you go by debugging a filesystem that turns read-only on errors ? There is nothing relevant in the /var/log logs
<webPragmatist> how do i know what cron.hourly user?
<nimrod10> it randomly happens, if I listen to music, if I watch a movie, if I do some other type of job
<webPragmatist> the script is run as
<hallyn> Daviey: regarding that opensolaris bug, it installed and then booted fine for me on natty, at least
<phunyguy> Roasted_, try different domain naim formats, i had that same issue, it was just trial and error for me, i can't help past this.  Good luck!
<phunyguy> name*
<phunyguy> off to south carolina for the weekend!
<Roasted_> nice!
<Roasted_> I'm off to denver for the weekend in a few hours :P
<Roasted_> enjoy
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: pong
<smoser> jdstrand, around ?
<Daviey> hallyn, well that is great news!
<Daviey> MacRohard, grr.. didn't know it had been uploaded to Debian.. i started packaging it recently, but iirc the it required a very new version of Qt?
<smoser> kirkland, you around ?
<smoser> zul, ?
<smoser> i'm in need of someone to upload a new package for me : bug 725127 has the info (FFE is approved by skaet and cjwatson)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 725127 in ubuntu "FFE: add 'cloud-initramfs-tools' package and cloud-utils update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725127
<Daviey> smoser, Is that your ovf tool?
<smoser> well, it rewrites the partition table to acount for a disk that grew larger
<lynxman> smoser: zul is out today
<smoser> yeah. i know.
<MacRohard> Daviey, it's the cli version
<MacRohard> Daviey, no gui dependencies
<MacRohard> Daviey, i think msot people will be happy with the cli.. people are making different frontends for it anyway..
<jdstrand> smoser: yeah
<MacRohard> Daviey, it was wxwidgets that was the issue
<MacRohard> Daviey, 'cause noone packaged the latest wxwidgets.. i think that's still an issue, but not for the cli.
 * zul is around now
<zul> smoser: i can do it
<smoser> jdstrand, you or zul can fight over which one of you does my dirty work
<smoser> :)
<lynxman> hah
<zul> whee! death match
 * lynxman takes out the official dueling sabres
 * zul shanks jdstrand in the gut
<zul> jdstrand: are you doing it? :)
<smoser> oh, to make it a better match, i'll add incentive.  I will purchase 1 of https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Beer_in_Hungary to the winner.
 * RoAkSoAx thinks that we really need to apply for upload rights to the ubuntu server package set
<lynxman> oooh, beer
<reno> What is the best web server software that can be run on ubuntu desktop 10.10
<jdstrand> zul go for it
<zul> k
<jdstrand> that was supposed to have a ':'
<zul> smoser: bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-on-ec2/ubuntu-on-ec2/cloud-utils and bzr branch lp:~smoser/+junk/cloud-initramfs-tools right?
<smoser> you can just get the signed source on people.canonical.
<zul> ooh that works :)
 * patdk-wk wonders if the bot knows best
<patdk-wk> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zul> smoser: done
<zul> i should start a beer count spreadsheet
<smoser> and now, i ask for my archive admin friends (jdstarnd and kirkland) to help once it builds.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725170 in euca2ools "euca-authorize requires source-subnet to function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725170
<RoAkSoAx> zul: now that you are sponsoring, could you please take care of bug #722770 please? :)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 722770 in openipmi "openipmi: change lock file path since /var/lock/subsys/ does not exist" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722770
<zul> RoAkSoAx: yeah as soon as finish what im working on
<RoAkSoAx> zul: sure thingy :) Thanks!
<uvirtbot> New bug: #402718 in ipvsadm (main) "Please upgrade ipvsadm from 1.24 to 1.25" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402718
<zul> RoAkSoAx: done
<RoAkSoAx> zul: thanks! ;)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725183 in vsftpd (main) "package vsftpd 2.2.2-3ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725183
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/skcD9Gt8 .. any idea why I can ping all the 192.168.0.X ips except .239 from a different subnet ? from same subnet I can ping all the ips in pastebin
<axisys> why would  .239 will fail to respond
<jmarsden|work> axisys: Can you ping it from the server itself?  Do you have any packet filtering/firewalling on the server?
<RoAkSoAx> zul: this is a weird FTBFS :S http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572321/
<zul> RoAkSoAx: file a bug ill get to it when i can
<axisys> jmarsden|work: i can ping it from server itself and another server on same subnet..
<axisys> jmarsden|work: 22                         LIMIT       Anywhere
<axisys> 443/tcp                    ALLOW       Anywhere
<axisys> 80/tcp                     ALLOW       Anywhere
<RoAkSoAx> zul: will do ;)
<axisys> thats all for ufw status
<axisys> jmarsden|work: ^
<jmarsden|work> axisys: Can you ping .239 from the gateway router that joins the subnets concerned?
<jmarsden|work> axisys: Also, you might want to try   sudo ufw disable     on the server and retest, just in case... I see no ufw rule for ICMP traffic... so if ufw is in default deny, it should be blocking incoming pings, as far as I know.
<axisys> jmarsden|work: to make the issue little bit more fun... if I take the IP from this host (lucid) and give it to another host (solaris) as a virtual IP, I can ping it fine from different subnet
<axisys> jmarsden|work: disabled ufw and still not able to ping
<axisys> really odd problem
<jmarsden|work> check arp tables, maybe?
<jdstrand> ufw allows ping btw (/etc/ufw/before.rules)
<RoAkSoAx> zul: btw.. is there any particular reason why it is failing?
<zul> RoAkSoAx; havent looked at it yet
<RoAkSoAx> zul: oh ok: dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 700 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)
<jmarsden|work> jdstrand: Ah, OK.  Then IMO it should show that in its status output, seems misleading otherwise...
<axisys> jmarsden|work: on the client?
<jmarsden|work> axisys: well, on both if they are in the same subnet, and on the router and the server if not.
<jmarsden|work> if client is in a different subnet, it had *better* be sending the pings to its gateway router...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725197 in openipmi (main) "[FTBFS] openipmi 2.0.18-0ubuntu2 FTBFS" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725197
<pickscrape> Hi, some time ago I installed ubuntu server 10.10 on a raid5 array (sdb, sdc, sdd) on a machine that had an existing server install on sda. I've kept sda in place because I've been mounting it to get files from it, and also because that's where grub is.
<pickscrape> Now I'm wanting to move grub away so I can remove the old drive, but I'm having a bit of trouble.
<pickscrape> From what I've found, what I want to do is run grub-install /dev/sdb, but this gives me a stream of "Discarding improperly nested partition" errors, followed by "This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible"
<pickscrape> And then "error: embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume."
<pickscrape> I have the three drives partitioned so that I have a small raid1 array for /boot and the rest for the raid5 array, which I've used for LVM
<pickscrape> Ideally grub would install on all three drives in the array in case the first one fails, but for now I'm just trying to cut the attachment to the old drive, and would appreciate some pointers on what I need to do
<axisys> jmarsden|work: arp -a is the command to see arp table ?
<nert1l> im installing ubuntu server , at partition disks what i need to set?
<nert1l> it will be ok if i choose Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM
<jmarsden|work> axisys: Yes
<lifeless> SpamapS: so where did we get to. Right - solandra isn't packaged?
<axisys> jmarsden|work: hmm... arp -a only shows the ip of the client
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725209 in bind9 (main) "bind9 not honoring function of /var/cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725209
<jmarsden|work> axisys: ping the default gateway from the client, then arp -a again (or arp -na which avoid dns reverse lookups)
<axisys> jmarsden|work: the client is on natted IP block
<jmarsden|work> Right, so ping the router that does its NAT... or am I not understanding your network setup?
<nert1l> im installing ubuntu server , at partition disks what i need to set?
<nert1l> it will be ok if i choose Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM
<nertil> what LVM is actually
<axisys> client (10.10.x.y) -- some wierd router / proxy --> 192.168.0.239
<jmarsden|work> nertil: That will work.  Logical volume management.
<axisys> 10.10.x.y -- cloud/vpn/blah -- router -- switch1 --> host eth0 192.168.0.239  works fine
<axisys> 10.10.x.y -- cloud/vpn/blah -- router -- switch2 --> host2 eth0 192.168.0.239  does not work
<axisys> traceroute drops after router
<jmarsden|work> axisys: I'm at work, can't really spend more time on this with you, but "some wierd router / proxy" sounds like a possible place to look at -- if you have admin rights on that, log into the device and use its troubleshooting tools to check what it can see and how it is routing your traffic.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725226 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725226
<RoAkSoAx> zul: could you also take care of bug #648202
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 648202 in vsftpd "vsftpd started even if not in standalone mode" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648202
<zul> RoAkSoAx: im just about to leave for the weekend can you add ubuntu-sponsors
<RoAkSoAx> zul: sure thing ;) Have a good weekend
<SpamapS> lifeless: right, solandra or lucandra are both unpackaged
<mathiaz> SpamapS: hi!
<SpamapS> mathiaz: howdy!
<lifeless> SpamapS: does a solandra war run happilyagainst a package cassandra?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: I think we already discussed that - is there a document/debhelper for packaging pear modules?
<SpamapS> lifeless: dunno, I haven't played with it at all
<lifeless> it needs more google juice too :(
<SpamapS> mathiaz: Yes we discussed it. No there's no debhelper for it.
<mathiaz> SpamapS: cool - thanks
<SpamapS> mathiaz: should be relatively easy to write a dh_pear ... and just import all of pear. :)
<raubvogel> spamassassin question: if I make a change to v310.pre, would an upgrade respect my changes or just overwrite the file with gusto?
<jmarsden|work> raubvogel: I am not sure, but I suggest you put your changes in local.cf instead... don't mess with the .pre files
<mathiaz> SpamapS: is there an example of dh_* I can base my work on?
<mathiaz> SpamapS: hm... http://pear-package.alioth.debian.org/
<mathiaz> SpamapS: may be helpful^^?
<SpamapS> maybe I was mistaken. :)
<SpamapS> nice.. make-pear-pkg
<raubvogel>  jmarsden|work, on the spamassassin list they told me to have plugins loaded before rules. that's why I am feeling confuzed
<jmarsden|work> raubvogel: I am not a deep spamassasin expert, but I do use it.  I've always just edited local.cf and it has done what I needed.
<lifeless> SpamapS: solandra is in the lucandra wiki... not confusing at all
<SpamapS> lifeless: right.. seems they're one and the same now. :)
<lifeless> https://github.com/tjake/Lucandra/wiki/Architecture  -  one war
 * lifeless hates on wars
<SpamapS> what is it good for?
<lifeless> huh
<SpamapS> absolutely NOTHIN
<SpamapS> say it again
 * SpamapS goes back to paying attention to talks
<lifeless> what is it good for?
<lifeless> SpamapS: you're at a conference?
<lifeless> SpamapS: http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/cloud-grid/cassandra-london-meetup covers the differences
<adac> Is it normal that /var/log/messages is completely empty?
<airtonix> I'm running gitolite on my lan-server and i have several keys in it's config for several users including myself and the assumed gitadmin user, however I'm not sure how to ssh to the machine from my local machine using the gitadmin keyfile
<guntbert> adac: no, but look into /var/log/syslog
<adac> guntbert, is everything that is normally in messages also in syslog?
<jmarsden|work> airtonix: You may want the -i option to ssh to choose an identity file?
<airtonix> jmarsden|work: thanks
<adac> guntbert, I'm using a openvz ubuntu server image.... so therefore sothing might is cofigured wrong
<[biabia]> i dont know how to ask this quite but, now that i have installed ubuntu server i am not sure what to do with it.  i selected to install dns, lamp, openssh, samba, and vm
<guntbert> adac: look around /var/log (and my syslog has more than my messages)
<jmarsden|work> [biabia]: Noone else can tell you what you want to do with your server :)
<[biabia]> jmarsden, as a learning experience i would like to try to use the packages i installed but not quite sure what they do/how
<guntbert> !serverguide | [biabia] start here
<ubottu> [biabia] start here: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<jmarsden|work> [biabia]: Decide what you want to learn, there are >1000 packages on your server right now.  Read the Server Guide to get started...
<[biabia]> okie!! thanks jmarsden and guntbert  :)
<asadeddin> Hey all! I have a stupid question I guess about network authen.
<asadeddin> I'm looking to make an Ubuntu server to file and printer share
<asadeddin> and network authenticate
<asadeddin> Would you recommend Samba + LDAP for this?
<asadeddin> anyone going to take a shot at this? :P
<jmarsden|work> asadeddin: samba will work for Windows-style SMB file and printer sharing.  What you use for authentication depends on how many users, existing infrastructure, etc.
<asadeddin> I see
<jmarsden|work> asadeddin: Have you read through the Server Guide about installing samba (and about network auth for that matter)?
<asadeddin> Well not a big number of users. Just 8 - 10, and I want to make Fat clients
<asadeddin> I'm skimming through it as we speak, but I'm a little confused as to what's the difference between LDAP and openLDAP
<jmarsden|work> Then LDAP may be overkill.  Just read the server guide and install samba, and do not mess with LDAP at all yet.
<asadeddin> oh I see... so will Samba be able to do the network auth? I will def. give it a good read
<jmarsden|work> asadeddin: What exactly do you mean by "network auth"... read the Guide.  Add users to the server as needed.  use smbpasswd to set their SMB (Samba) passwords.
<asadeddin> I mean, Fat Clients.
<asadeddin> <jmarsden|work>: I'm looking for users to login to their computers through the network, and the network will load their files and save them back to the server
<asadeddin> maybe that's a better explanation
<jmarsden|work> For that you probably need to set up samba as a PDC, and then have the client machines use Windows-style network auth against that.  I still don't think you *need* LDAP.
<asadeddin> so what would handle the windows-style network auth?
<thesheff17> asadeddin: jmarsden is right...the login/pass is passed back to the samba server....set it with smbpasswd like he said.
<asadeddin> i see
<asadeddin> so I would be able to do the windows-style network auth through Samba?
<thesheff17> if auth fails you will be prompted like usual
<thesheff17> yes
<asadeddin> aha! Thanks! I will investigate more into this.
<asadeddin> Thanks all! i appreciate your patience ;)
<jmarsden|work> You're welcome.
<asadeddin> also one more thing
<asadeddin> will other users be able to use another computer? like if i was on A computer, and wanted to login to computer B, will it be the samething. Like a floating user?
<thesheff17> yea whatever username/pass you login into the windows box with will be sent to the samba server.
<jmarsden|work> asadeddin: You can set up what Windows calls "roaming profiles", yes.
<asadeddin> Anyways, thanks again!
<asadeddin> :D
<hydrozii> whats the command to add dependencies in ubuntu server? and which dependency has java?
<thesheff17> hydrozii: do you want java? I'm not sure I understand the question?
<hydrozii> yes i want java
<thesheff17> hydrozii: there are two versions....a free version and the one that comes from sun
<hydrozii> im a complete noob at this
<thesheff17> well both are free
<hydrozii> open jdk runtime 6?
<thesheff17> yup
<hydrozii> thats the one id like
<jmarsden|work> hydrozii: sudo apt-get install openjdk-jre
<hydrozii> do i need the repository that it comes from?
<szpuni> u just need to unhash pratner repo in sources.lst
<hydrozii> so then.. nano sources.lst ?
<szpuni> and u have sun-java-jre packages
<szpuni> yep
<szpuni> vim sources.lst and /paretner
<hydrozii> my sources.lst is empty is that right?
<thesheff17> for the openjdk-jre I don't think you need any changes to source.list...for the sun version
<szpuni> it will find you hashed line
<szpuni> for repo
<thesheff17> yes you need unhash the line
<szpuni> unhash it and apt-get update
<jmarsden|work> hydrozii: Why is your /etc/apt/sources.list file empty??  How did that happen?
<szpuni> then apt-cache search sun-java ;)
<jmarsden|work> szpuni: No, he asked for openjdk.
<jmarsden|work> openjdk is not Sun
<szpuni> well it's in default repo then
<hydrozii> .list not .lst apparently
<hydrozii> i got it now :)
<jmarsden|work> OK.
<szpuni> :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725312 in dovecot (main) "package dovecot-common 1:1.2.9-1ubuntu6.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725312
<hydrozii> should i add the extras repository while im at it?
<jmarsden|work> Not unless you need it.
<hydrozii> it still can't find openjdk-jre
<nertilov> how to install build essential from cdrom?
<hydrozii> i figured it out :) its actuall called openjdk-6-jre-headless
<geekbri> so if i have nginx and apache2 running on the same server because i need apache2 for phpmyadmin... how would i go about getting nginx to serve mysite.com as https and also apache2 server its phpmyadmin as https
<hydrozii> wget -O minecraft_server.jar http://minecraft.net/download/minecraft_server.jar
<hydrozii> should this download minecraft_server.jar for me?
<shaggy2> mey anyone know of a good free virus scanner for macs?
<air^> shaggy2: what's the point of that? (and how does it relate to ubuntu-server?) :)
<hydrozii> when i use wget the connection keeps timing out... is that my fault or is the server im trying to download from overloaded?
<SpamapS> hydrozii: thats not really something one can infer from a timeout
<shaggy2> air^: it was just a question. I was in this channel and thought maybe someone here might use a mac and might know the answer
<hydrozii> so what can i do? just wait?
<air^> shaggy2: I use mac. No need for a virus scanner.
<SpamapS> hydrozii: well you can try a different site, and see if it doesn't timeout. If it doesn't.. then its probably their problem.
<shaggy2> air^: I have a customer that booked a job for birus removal on a mac. I know nothing about macs but told the call center that I would give it ago
<mathiaz> SpamapS: ha - dh-make-pear from dh-make-php
<mathiaz> SpamapS: !
<SpamapS> mathiaz: yeah, nice tool
<nimrod10> how would you go by debugging a filesystem that turns read-only on errors ? There is nothing relevant in the /var/log logs
<SpamapS> nimrod10: should be stuff in dmesg
<nimrod10> SpamapS, I haven't seen anything yet but I'll keep an eye on it. Just finished running smartctl -t long and ... nothing :(
<shauno> shaggy2: it is OT, there's a compatible clamav at clamxav.com.  however I'm only aware or 2 or 3 trojans that are currently threats in the wild, so it may be easier just to google them and build a list of suspect files to look for
<hydrozii> what should the /etc/network/interfaces file say if i want a local static IP?
<thesheff17> hydrozii: just search google for ubuntu static ip
<nertilov> how to install build essential from cdrom?
<hydrozii> alright sorry its just that previous attempts haven't worked
<nertilov> is it possible to install build-essential
<thesheff17> nertilov: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<nertilov> till i install ubuntu server?
<thesheff17> from primary network interface down
<thesheff17> also don't forget to restart the networking
<nertilov> i dont have internet
<nertilov> i need to install it from cdrom
<thesheff17> nertilov: I'm not sure it is on the cd-rom...I would search for it....if it isn't just install it on another machine search for the deb and burn it to cd.
<thesheff17> dpkg -i build-essential_11.4build1_amd64.deb
<nertilov> i dont have internet
<nertilov> so i need it
<nertilov> were should i download it
<nertilov> and through usb stick put it on my ubuntu
<genii-around> nertilov: packages.ubuntu.com
<nertilov> packages.ubuntu.com
<nertilov> build-essential_11.4build1_i386.deb
<nertilov> 7.10 kb???
<jpds> nertilov: It's only a meta-package which depends on the actual packages which has the compilers and stuff.
<nertilov> so i need to download that
<nertilov> 7.10 kb
<jpds> ...and the packages that it depends on.
<shauno> if you have an ubuntu machine which does have internet, you might want to look into apt-zip to automate sneakernet.  that way you can still let apt worry about dependencies for you
<hydrozii> after typing ifconfig which numbers are the default gateways and dns servers?
<hydrozii> i don't see them anywhere
<jpds> hydrozii: Gateways: route -n , DNS: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nertilov> why i can not install it from cd?
<shauno> nertilov: look into apt-cdrom (should already be installed in base). can't promise bulid-essential is on the disks, but that's how you'd try
<nertilov> is it possible
<nertilov> to install package till i install base installation server?
<nertilov> looks like i need to do brigde from my laptop to my ubuntu
#ubuntu-server 2011-02-26
<nertilov> hummm
<nertilov> no one answering
<thesheff17> nertilov: I would install it on another ubuntu server....then copy everything in /var/cache/apt/archives/ to usb stick
<hydrozii> how can i tell if my server has a local static IP?
<thesheff17> hydrozii: ifconfig will tell you the current ip
<nertil> mhm
<nertil> why build-essential isnt loaded by default
<thesheff17> nertil: why would it be?
<thesheff17> nertil: almost everything is done through apt-get
<nertil> yes but there are ppl that dont use internet
<nertil> i use my ubuntu for make and cmake
<nertil> gcc
<thesheff17> nertil: yea alot of people do as well...also allot of people use the internet :-/
<nertil> than were are my solutions
<nertil> bah
<nertil> some says build-essential is in the cdrom
<nertil> but i cant find it
<thesheff17> nertil: find /media/cdrom -name build-essential*
<thesheff17> nertil: or where ever it is mounted
<nertil> let me check
<nertil> first need to mount the cdrom
<nertil> with apt-cdrom add
<nertil> but i think i fixed with bridge connections from windows xp to ubuntu eth0
<thesheff17> nertil: why does your xp machine have internet but not your ubuntu machine
<thesheff17> nertil: also you want to make sure you are running updates
<thesheff17> nertil: which requires the internet
<geekbri> anybody here good with nginx.  my config doesn't serve anything in /phpmyadmin/ to php-fpm and i was hoping somebody might know what i exploderated http://fpaste.org/r9n3/
<geekbri> (i know i used fpaste but i am using ubuntu)
<nertil> thesheff17 i just fixed with bridge connection an internet in ubuntu
<nertil> but i will disable it later
<nertil> i reinstalled box now im at configuring apt and its retriving some files
<nertil> also looks like i will setup wlan0 for that box
<nertil> just to be in internet
<nertil> because its in my high level of my house
<nertil> its in floor 4
<nertil> what for is python2.6
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725359 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725359
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725362 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725362
<hallyn> kim0: kirkland: good news is I locally have spice client, libs, and qemu with spice working.  I'll push them all to my ppa once the build problems (whatever they are) are over
<hallyn> kim0: kirkland: the bad news, my natty server image wouldn't boot for the same reason as -vga std.  RHEL booted fine.
 * hallyn out
<kirkland> hallyn: \o/
<kirkland> hallyn: well, i guess we've reproduced that problem, then
<Mark_> anyone have any pointers on installing server on md raid 1
<Mark_> ive done several installs and they all have failed
<Mark_> cant even get mobo raid to work
<Mark_> hello there :)
<Mark_> does this mean you will help me, willwork?
<willwork4foo> Mark_, actually I'm here looking for some help
<Mark_> oh :(
<Mark_> can anyone help me with getting mdraid to work?  I followed the instructions online and have dropped to a grub prompt at reboot'
<Mark_> and im running out of time :(
<RoyK> if anyone is tempted to build a ZFS storage system, just keep in mind not to fill up the VDEVs with > 80-90% - it might take some time fixing that unless you can delete a few terabytes
<Mark_> or can anyone tell me if i can just do the automated lvm install, and add raid later?
<RoyK> Mark_: I don't think you can
<Mark_> would it be easier to just do ubuntu desktop with mdraid?
<Mark_> i am desperate to get ubuntu of some form onto a raided setup in the next hour
<RoyK> Mark_: for most desktops, redundancy won't be much needed so long as the data is on server
<Mark_> its for a backup server running crashplan
<RoyK> use nfs and a good server and the homedirs will be safe, the rest is easy to reinstall
<Mark_> i am desperate because our tape backup solution just went south and we need our CVS backed up asap
<Mark_> and i head out of state in 12 hours
<Mark_> perfect storm lol
<RoyK> try bacula
<RoyK> bacula can easily backup to disk
<Mark_> its to be offsite, but regardless i need mdraid on this setup
<RoyK> and it works well
<Mark_> we're going to be using crashplan FWIW
<Mark_> regardless, we want raid
 * RoyK uses bacula on ZFS storage
<RoyK> normal RAID systems don't checksum data
<RoyK> which is quite bad if you have a lot of it
<Mark_> crashplan does
<Mark_> all thats taken care of
<Mark_> i just need mdraid
<RoyK> ok
<highvoltage> /wi/win last
<Mark_> any thooughts on what im doing wrong?
<Mark_> i tried mobo raid, and first issue was all sorts of "cannot find UUID" crap
<RoyK> never used crashplan, sorry
<Mark_> i mean with ubuntus raid
<Mark_> the entire issue is i cannot get ubuntu installed with raid
<Mark_> either mobo or mdraid
<Mark_> thats all i need to do
<RoyK> mobo raid is usually quite useless
<Mark_> its better than no raid
<RoyK> 99% of those so-called raid controllers don't really have hardware raid, only accellerators at best
<Mark_> as long as data is mirrored thats all we care about
<RoyK> md raid for ubuntu has worked for me on the boxes where I've used it
<Mark_> the extent of my task from the folks who care is that we need 2 drives in this thing with replicas of the important bits
<Mark_> so when im doing the install...do i do lvm?
<RoyK> just setup the partitions, mirrors, etc, install, reboot
<Mark_> let me get to that point so i can ask you about the partitioning
<Mark_> cause its doing something wierd
<Mark_> with reserved bios partitions and whatnot
<RoyK> I haven't used LVM for mirroring yet - just MD
<RoyK> no problems so far
<Mark_> oh, can i do that direct from the install disk?
<RoyK> yes, you can
<RoyK> both
<Mark_> so start the normal textmode install, and get to partitioning screen, yes?
<RoyK> yes, and then choose setup raid
<Mark_> getting there
<RoyK> create partitions for the MD devices, create a RAID1, put a filesystem there ......
<Mark_> i didnt see raid, but ill double check
<RoyK> 10.04?
<Mark_> only w10.10.
<RoyK> well, same thing
<RoyK> first, create RAID partitions, same size on both drives
<RoyK> then choose setup RAID
<limecat> back
<limecat> its mark
<limecat> had to use net cable on the box, im @ partitioning now.
<ksoviero> Does anyone know of an easy way to detect NAT on a school network?
<limecat> i see several guided options, and manual, but no raid option
<AtomicSpark> On the topic of bridging, can a bridged device use dhcp? The examples only show static. Would be nice to keep using "static" dhcp to manage all my statics from one device.
<limecat> guided with resize disks a and b, guided with entire partition disks a and b, entire disk, lvm, and manual
<limecat> which do i want royk
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: I don't know what you mean by detect. All ipv4 networks usually are NATed.
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: Your school probably has a 10. address scheme for their internal network.
<ksoviero> AtomicSpark: if someone on the network sets up their own router, I would like to know about it...
<RoyK> limecat: just go manual, create separate md partitions for each filesystem, go back, choose configure raid, go back, create filesystems.....
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: So you want to see if someone put a router on your LAN or do you want to make sure someone isn't MITMing you?
<limecat> royk-- do i need a /boot thats outside the md partition?
<limecat> or do i do the entire disk as md
<ksoviero> AtomicSpark: I want to make sure kids aren't playing LAN games without my knowledge
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: A router would look like any other device from the outside. There isn't really a good way of detecting it.
<RoyK> limecat: I'm not sure, but I always create a 1GB or less mirror for the /boot
<limecat> does anyone know whether i need to have /boot outside of my mdraid?
<limecat> wait you have a separate mirror for /boot?
<RoyK> limecat: you can easily boot off a raid1
<limecat> ah ok
<RoyK> I usually do, yes
<RoyK> no idea if it's necessary, but imho it makes sense to separate /boot from the root
<limecat> so it will probably work with a single 2tb md volume
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: They would have to replace your router to get around any parental controls. If your router blocks certain outgoing ports, placing a router on your LAN wont fix this.
<limecat> ah ok ill do that
<ksoviero> AtomicSpark: If they setup their own router, that can then play lan games, and I won't be able to know...  that it the problem
<RoyK> limecat: with 2TB total, separating 1GB for the boot will be both overkill and quite cheap :P
<limecat> my real desire is to have a separate partition for all the data
<limecat> but at this point
<limecat> i dont care anymore and just want the thing to work
<ksoviero> AtomicSpark: would the packets sent from a nated device include anything?  192.168.1.34 == 10.etc
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: They could also just use a switch. None of the packets would go to your router if it's just a LAN games.
<RoyK> limecat: well, create a 10GB partition (that is, a mirror) for the root - or 100GB if you're nervous - and it'll suffice
<RoyK> then use the rest for your /data mirror
<limecat> royk-- not taking chances
<ksoviero> AtomicSpark: alot of lan games use broadcast addresses to talk, so i can detect it, but broadcast addresses dont leave a nat device
<limecat> its not really vital, this will probably be a temporary measure-- the hardware is all commodity
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: Hmm.
<RoyK> limecat: best thing would be to use md for the /boot and lvm for the rest
<limecat> so i mirror sda1 and sdb1, NOT sda and sdb, correct?
<RoyK> start off with as little as possible
<limecat> the partitions, not the devices
<RoyK> limecat: sda and sdb would mean all of it, so yes, use partitions
<limecat> ext4 still scary for production?
<AtomicSpark> limecat: No.
<ksoviero> AtomicSpark: would the packets sent from a nated device include anything? 192.168.1.34 == 10.0.0.?
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: I don't think so.
<AtomicSpark> ksoviero: Everything should seem as it was just coming from the router.
<RoyK> limecat: no, it's quite stable
<AtomicSpark> limecat: Ext4 wasn't really ever "scary". There was a bunch of fear mongering over the change when data was actually written to the disk, but those changes were also implemented in ext3.
<ksoviero> AtomicSpark: thanks anyway for your help, I guess I will stick with the old standby...  Physical searches
<limecat> AtomicSpark, it was scary in that badly written apps caused bad things to happen AFAIK.  Wanted to make sure that was unlikely to still be a common occurance
<limecat> so i have 2 raid devices, md0 and md1, with boot and root
<limecat> this is a workable config yes?
<AtomicSpark> Are you asking if you only need a root partition?
<Norkakn> I just asked in #ubuntu, but I'm guessing you guys would be more likely to know anyways - how can I get nc.traditional on the live cd (10.04 x64)?
<crohakon> Anyone here ever used an ASMB4-iKVM management board?
<AtomicSpark> Hmm. I'm scared to see if iface br0 inet dhcp \n bridge_ports eth0 is all I need to bridge eth0 while keeping dhcp. :\
<AtomicSpark> limecat: You'll be fine. Just don't try btrfs yet ;)
<RoyK> limecat: as AS said, it'll work - using btrfs might be interesting, but then, interesting may not be entirely positive :P
<limecat> interesting right now is having a backup system and leaving for my trip on time :)
<limecat> why are computers so complicated
<AtomicSpark> Okay, I didn't lock myself out of my server. Using dhcp with bridging works! :)
<RoyK> limecat: computers aren't complicated, it's like women, you just need to know which buttons to press :P
<limecat>  lol
<limecat> http://xkcd.com/722/ <--- my day
<RoyK> :)
 * RoyK has got the xkcd paper version :)
<AtomicSpark> limecat: I like the troubleshooting flowchart better :)
<RoyK> just had to buy it
<AtomicSpark> http://xkcd.com/627/
<RoyK> cartoons are best on paper
<limecat> oh noes they spilled the secret of how i do my job
<AtomicSpark> Okay, I'm sure I'll be back later to complain/get help with the current progress of my server reinstall.
<RoyK> http://xkcd.org/859/
<RoyK> and of course http://xkcd.org/844/
<limecat> yea, 859 didnt do it for me
<limecat> didnt really bug me that bad; i only tool scheme during one compsci class
<RoyK> the paper version of xkcd is neat, though
<limecat> how do you hover for text?
<RoyK> page numbers in trinary...
<limecat> with your index finger?
 * RoyK likes books
<limecat> ack need network cable again brb
<RoyK> wireless TP cable?
<RoyK> Twisted Potential
<limecat> so i know nothing about solaris or sunos...how do you fetch urls with it?  neither curl nor fetch works, and i dont have a gui
<RoyK> wget
<RoyK> it should be under /usr/sfw/bin
<RoyK> probably not in path
<limecat> ah i forgot about that
 * RoyK is off to bed - nite for now
<limecat> thx for your help
<nertil> wich php should i use with apache2 is php5 ok ?
<highvoltage> nertil: yes, it's the only one supported in ubuntu currently and the older ones you should definitely avoid at all means
<nertil> okey
<Mark_> ack "executing grub-install /dev/sda failed"
<Mark_> halp
<nertil> what ftp i need to install
<nertil> ftpd?
<RoyK> vsftpd is quite good
<nertil> just installed proftpd
<nertil> will it be ok?
<RoyK> afaik the most used ftp server on the planet
<RoyK> proftpd is good as well
<nertil> okey
<RoyK> just use what you like
<Mark_> disk /dev/md1 doesnt contain a valid partition table ugh
<Mark_> oh nvm
<Mark_> im going to go crazy why wont grub install now
<Norkakn> Mark_, you have physical access to the machine, right?
<Mark_> im sitting at it
<Mark_> it has gpt on the drives, and 2 md raid devices
<Mark_> md0 (boot) and md1 (root)
<nertil> how can i fix phpsysinfo ?
<Norkakn> Mark_, okay, just checking if I needed to have any empathy for you :)
<Mark_> and i havent been able to get it to install with raid all night
<nertil> i just downloaded
<Mark_> you do
<Mark_> im about to tear my hair out
<Norkakn> Mark_, I'm trying to repair a server that got dropped on moves between offices that won't boot.  the NAT it is behind is a POS, so I'm doing it with nc
<Mark_> ah
<Mark_> well
<Mark_> i have a plane to catch in 11 hours, and need this server up before then, and have a ton of other work to do
<Mark_> but really, at this point, its mostly just my hatred of this box thats upsetting
 * RoyK is available for onlt $250 an hour
<RoyK> s/onlt/only/
<Mark_> i thought you were asleep >_>
<Mark_> im about to just say to heck with raid
<RoyK> not yet :þ
<Norkakn> can you just RAID it in BIOS?
<RoyK> btw, setting up software raid on a server is usually quite trivial
<RoyK> Norkakn: either hardware raid or software raid
<Mark_> ./grub: permission denied     sudo !!: sudo not found
<Mark_> i hate computers
<Mark_> im at a root prompt
<RoyK> hardware raid for good controllers like 3ware, areca, HP, whatever, but most mobos have so-called raid controllers that rely on drivers
<Mark_> so why would i get permission denied after chmod 777 on /target/boot/grub
<nertil> chown username
<RoyK> wtf would you want to chmod 777 /target/boot/grub???
<Mark_> its owned by root, and im at a root prompt
<Mark_> RoyK, shotgun approach :\
<RoyK> Mark_: being promiscuous?
<Mark_> if i cant figure this out in about 15 minutes, the installs getting wiped and im skipping raid
<Mark_> so at this point anything goes
<RoyK> Mark_: try 10.04
<RoyK> it's meant to be stable, for servers
<RoyK> 10.10 is more of a toy compared to LTS releases
<nertil> yes 10.04.2
<Mark_> RoyK, that takes more downloading
<nertil> lol
<Mark_> time is quite short
<RoyK> Mark_: whatever
<RoyK> Mark_: next time, use an LTS release for the server
<Mark_> yea, i plan to
<nertil> 8.04
<nertil> or 10.04
<Mark_> 9.04 imo
<RoyK> 9.04 != LTS
<nertil> 9.04 is not lts
<RoyK> 9.04 isn't even supported anymore
<RoyK> only 18 months support for non-LTS releases
<nertil> till when is supported 10.04
<nertil>  ?
<RoyK> 15.04
<nertil> this year?
<RoyK> april 2015
<nertil> ah ok
<nertil> its 8.04 supported yet?
<RoyK> 5 years support for LTS server installs
<RoyK> nertil: yes, until april 2013
<nertil> wihi ok
<Mark_> ughhh
<RoyK> 5 years support for LTS server releases, 3 years for LTS desktop releases, 18 months for non-LTS releases
<nertil> phpsysinfo is good for servers
<nertil> :P
<RoyK> or just lshw :P
<nertil> lshw?
<Mark_> what the heck is stopping me from installing grub
<RoyK> apt-get install .....
<nertil> apt-get install lshw ?
 * RoyK goes back to plan A - bed!
<RoyK> nertil: try that
<nertil> okey but
<nertil> let me read more about that
<nertil> what for is lshw RoyK
<nertil> were can i read more?
<RoyK> nertil: list hardware
<RoyK> it just lists whatever's in your box
<RoyK> but now - nite
<nertil> ohh ok
<nertil> i thought its something with web support like phpsysinfo
<jmarsden> nertil: Why do you need a tool to examine your hardware to do so over HTTP??
<jmarsden> if you really need it, lshw has a -html switch that will output what it sees as HTML, so you can do  sudo lshw .... -html >somefile.html
<jmarsden> and stick that somefile.html where your web server can see it... but... why?  Just read the output in your ssh session :)
<nertil> hehe yes
<nertil> i know but its kinda fun
<nertil> :)
 * jmarsden thinks you have an odd definition of fun...
<Norkakn> if I don't remember the block size and such for an md array, is there a way to redetect it and add it still?
<limecat> ugh found the issue
<limecat> gpt partition has no bios boot partition....
<s2555> hi
<s2555> how do i set up a wireless network to connect to?
<s2555> Can someone please help me? I really dont understand wireless networking from the terminal window
<hallyn> s2555: meaning you want to set up an ad-hoc wireless network to share your wired network, from cmdline?
<s2555> no
<s2555> i want the server to connect to a wireless network
<nertil> do u want ur ubuntu server to connect with wlan0 ?
<s2555> yes
<nertil> let me find some guide
<nertil> :)
<s2555> thanks :)
<s2555> i am just using this on my server because the desktop wasted too much ram
<s2555> so yeah
<s2555> i dun like blackscreens though
<nertil> i use wlan0 too
<s2555> :)
<nertil> http://pastebin.com/fTusXU97
<s2555> I couls just waste $30 and get a router to use as a net adapter
<s2555> thank you
<nertil> read
<nertil> it needs some tips/tricks
<nertil> :P
<s2555> also
<s2555> thats gonna be so like
<s2555> it connects on startup too right?
<nertil> yes
<nertil> read that guide
<s2555> ok
<s2555> thank you
<nertil> follow steps
<nertil> no problem
<s2555> but how can i do an apt-get install nano if i dont have an ie connection
<s2555> or is that already installed?
<nertil> just use pico
<s2555> ok
<nertil> instead of nano
<nertil> but u need build-essential
<s2555> how do i find the model of the adapter?
<nertil> ahgrrr
<nertil> :)
<s2555> lol
<s2555> i have NO terminal knowledge whatsoever
<s2555> oh yeah, expect to see me around a lot ;)
<nertil> well read the guide it says you need windows .inf driver of ur adapter
<nertil> i told u u need some tips/tricks to install wlan0 on ubuntu server
<s2555> how am i supposed to put it on the server?
<nertil> with usb stick
<s2555> ah
<nertil> :)
<s2555> and those steps are there too?
<nertil> no that steps arent
<nertil> u need to have little experience
<s2555> well, you can teach me
<nertil> its not just plug and play at all
<s2555> LOL
<nertil> no i can help you :)
<s2555> :)
<s2555> this channel is very convenient
<nertil> u first need internet to setup build-essential
<s2555> ok
<s2555> how do i do that?
<s2555> its not connected to internet
<nertil> without build-essential you can not make the ndiswraper
<nertil> conect it
<nertil> :D
<s2555> errr
<s2555> can i just get the tarball off a site
<s2555> and then just put it on a usb a
<nertil> no
<s2555> :O
<s2555> why not?
<s2555> i cant get an internet connection
<nertil> its on internet
<nertil> than stand off
<s2555> how about this - i can get the tarball off some site, and then copy and paste it to the server
<s2555> and then untar it there
<nertil> no
<nertil> u cant find build-essential
<s2555> why wont that work?
<nertil> its not in the server cd too
<nertil> i tryed that u say
<nertil> but u can do this if u have laptop you can bridge your connection and give connection to ur ubuntu till u download some important stuffs
<s2555> OK
<s2555> how do i do that?
<s2555> waity
<s2555> can i just get an old router
<s2555> and use it to bridge the connection?
<nertil> well my friend i told you enough just google about bridge connections you will learn more, its not the point to teach you, point is to point you somewere so youll teach ur self alone
<s2555> one more question
<s2555> its called build essential right?
<s2555> build-essential?
<nertil> build-essential
<nertil> there is gcc libc6 make
<s2555> build-ESSENTIAL
<s2555> ergo, it should be put into the cd
<nertil> u cant find it trust me
<nertil> :)
<s2555> lol
<s2555> ill just use my router as a bridge
<nertil> than yes
<nertil> use it
<s2555> ok
<nertil> if u use ur router ull have internet connection on ur ubuntu
<s2555> `ook
<nertil> with internet connection we can setup wlan0
<nertil> than remove the cable :P
<s2555> lol
<s2555> will the connection be faster with the router or with my adapter
<nertil> i think its same
<s2555> hmm
<s2555> ill just stick to the router
<s2555> that way... i can just connect to the router
<nertil> okey
<s2555> connection via lan port is automatic, right?
<nertil> why u ping?
<s2555> just checking if the connection was alive
<s2555> anyhow, if i use the router as a bridge, will i have to forward ports on the router-bridge for them to be avaliable locally\
<s2555> ?
<s2555> PING
<s2555> PING
<nertil> no
<s2555> alright
<s2555> thank you
<s2555> and will the configuration be automatic for the bridging?
<s2555> other than the configs that have to be made on the router?
<nertil> yes
<s2555> ok )
<s2555> im happy with that
<nertil> what for u use ur ubuntu server box?
<s2555> bnc
<nertil> looooooool
<s2555> and torrent server
<nertil> damn
<s2555> and ftp server
<nertil> ok
<s2555> and basically anything that i can find to doo
<nertil> ipv6?
<s2555> locally
<s2555> ipv4
<s2555> brb
<hhhzzzarn> Need help with x2go: "unable to execute: nosnd" What is nosnd? Anyone use x2go?
<nertil> u did google?
<hhhzzzarn> yes.
<nertil> okey
<nertil> sorry i have experience with your problem
<hhhzzzarn> have not, you mean.
<nertil> have not sorry
<nertil> damn
<IceGuest_77> do i have to restart for thhe connection to woirk?
 * s2258 pokes nertil
<[biabia]> is there a way to get the FreeBSD beastie screensaver on ubuntu server terminal
<s2258> idk
<nertil> yes s2258
<s2258> ok :D
<s2258> how do i run openssh?
<nertil> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<nertil> its runed by default
<s2258> its already installed
<nertil> than its runed
<s2258> i dont have an internet connection then
<nertil> try with putty
<s2258> i did
<nertil> ur localhost 192.168.xxx.xxx port 22
<nertil> pastebin what ifconfig -a says
<s2258> ok, well im confused
<s2258> if the bridge's IP is *.*.*.2
<s2258> and the router's is *.*.*.1
<nertil> ubuntus should be 3
<nertil> :)
<s2258> really?
<nertil> yes
<s2258> but i set the IP of the bridge manually
<nertil> nevermind
<s2258> how do i get the bridge a static IP
<s2258> how do i get the bridge a static IP
<s2258> ??
<nertil> dont know
<s2258> command?
<nertil> i used dhcp
<s2258> ok i found the problem
<s2258> the server isnt connecting to the bridge
<s2258> even through an ethernet cable
<s2258> imma reinstall
<nertil> ok
<s2258> is there a way to uninstall all the desktop crap from ubuntu desktop?
<nertil> format /
<s2258> just the desktop
<s2258> not the whole dick
<s2258> disk*
<nertil> format ~/
<s2258> lol
<nertil> :)
<s2258> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<nertil> format /////////////////
<s2258> like just the graphicallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<s2258> stuff
<nertil> dude u should try #ubuntu
<nertil> this is for server
<s2258> just listen for a sec
<nertil> no desktop support here
<s2258> waitt
<nertil> well i can read not listen
<s2258> -_-
<s2258> then read
<nertil> ok
<s2258> for like a min
<s2258> ok
<s2258> well you know how the desktop has all that graphical crap?
<nertil> no i have server
<s2258> again, read
<s2258> it has all that graphical stuff right
<s2258> so
<s2258> is there a way that i can take that off?
<nertil> dude why u troll
<s2258> because
<s2258> look at my solution
<nertil> ok
<nertil> wait i found
<s2258> yeah?
<nertil> yeah im giving the link
<s2258> ok :d
<nertil> http://tinyurl.com/5vsp6ne
<s2258> wait
<s2258> -_-
<s2258> i think i got it, actually
<hhhzzzarn> Help: Trying to connect to x2go server using client: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572461/
<hhhzzzarn> Did i give too much info?
<hhhzzzarn> my ip?
<s2258> lol, nertil is probably like if that dumb guy doesnt leave, i will kill him
<s2258> hhhzzzarn: never give out yer IP
<s2258> btw, by dumb guy, i meant me
<nertil> i think ur nutz
<hhhzzzarn> Help: Trying to connect to x2go server using client: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572462/
<hhhzzzarn> This should be easy but I am new.
<hhhzzzarn> Anyone? please it is ssh rsa key problem.
<pmatulis> hhhzzzarn: it's a security warning
<greppy> hhhzzzarn: you can get rid of the warning by deleting the offending key, but if the remote site has been compromised, you could be giving away your password.
<lifeless> SpamapS: I don't suppose pycassa and pythrift have been packaged ?
<hhhzzzarn> greppy: i am trying to connect using x2goclient to my vps.
<hhhzzzarn> greppy: i am connect to the vps with ssh.
<hhhzzzarn> greppy: what can i do? i do not have ".ssh" folder at that location or at /root/
<greppy> hhhzzzarn: so, delete the offending key out of .ssh/known_hosts
<greppy> the error is on your client.
<hhhzzzarn> i do not have that folder
<greppy> not the remote site
<hhhzzzarn> oh
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<hhhzzzarn> greppy: removed it, trying again. waiting...
<hhhzzzarn> Thank you greppy. Do you know what "nosnd" is?
<hhhzzzarn> bye
<[biabia]> does anyone know how to put the FreeBSD beastie screensaver on ubuntu server terminal?
<airtonix> greppy: i hate drupal now
<overrider> Do i need to do anything special to /dev/sdb,c,d,e using parted or fdisk before i add them to a raid5/6 using mdadm? Like create one large partition or leave 1MB free in the beginning of the disk or sth like that?
<Patrickdk> you don't have too, but you probably should
<overrider> Patrickdk: i guess if i add partitions together, such as sda1 and sda2, but also when i simply add the drives together by their device names?
<Patrickdk> sure
<Patrickdk> the issue I have run into is, some programs like to put a mpt into a drive, if it doesn't have one
<Patrickdk> not caring if you wanted it to or not
<greppy> airtonix: ummm ok.
<Jasonn> hi
<Jasonn> what programs can i install on my server? Like what useful things can i put on my server that would be useful?
<nertil> apache2
<nertil> php5
<nertil> proftpd
<Jasonn> already have ftp
<Jasonn> apache/php have no use to me
<Jasonn> anything else that i can find useful?
<Jasonn> for like a local connection?
<Jasonn> more for networking
<nertil> ipv6
<Jasonn> what is that?
<nertil> join #ipv6
<nertil> 2001:5c0:1400:b::92f5
<nertil> host like this are ipv6
<Jasonn> hmm
<Jasonn> and that hides my IP?
<nertil> yep
<nertil> :)
<Jasonn> can i do it without the ISP granting me any control over my DNS?
<nertil> type
<nertil> sudo apt-get install gw6c
<nertil> and try to join server irc.ipv6.freenode.net
<Jasonn> can i do it without the ISP granting me any control over my DNS?
<nertil> yes
<Jasonn> how does it work?
<Jasonn> like you tunnel the connection through some server?
<nertil> yep
<nertil> ipv6 tunel
<Jasonn> and my server is the tunnel?
<nertil> yes
<nertil> tunel to connect with that ipv6 ip
<Jasonn> ah
<nertil> join #Ipv6
<nertil> ull learn more
<nertil> freenode supports ipv6
<nertil> so its nice to play with
<Jasonn> :)
<Jasonn> ill do that
<here4thegear> I have ubuntu server on a VPS was thinking of setting up a tor server on it so that people can hide behind it... would that work okay?
<SpamapS> here4thegear: yes that will work.
<SpamapS> lifeless: lol.. no no pycassa or pythrift. If you guys want those.. I'd be thrilled to package them tho
<lifeless> SpamapS: rmcbride had done them
<lifeless> SpamapS: I've tweaked the thrift one
<lifeless> SpamapS: both are now in ppa:launchpad
<lifeless> SpamapS: I've no immediate plans to put them into ubuntu or debian - I haven't audited the packaging for sanity, for instance
<here4thegear> thanks SpamapS:
<SpamapS> lifeless: nice
<lifeless> SpamapS: if you want to grab them, give it a once over and push into ubuntu and/or debian
<lifeless> I'm sure rmcbride would be thrilled.
<lifeless> I would be.
<SpamapS> lifeless: thrift may be tricky in that respect
<lifeless> given the existing, stuck, ITP ?
<SpamapS> lifeless: I think its about time thrift landed in debian and ubuntu tho..
<SpamapS> lifeless: yeah..
<SpamapS> lifeless: we should have enough clout to unstick that ITP
<lifeless> yeah, I saw. JFDI :>
 * SpamapS is reminded of his mod_pagespeed ITP which needs some love :-P
<SpamapS> lifeless: well I must leave you now.. I'm about to embark on a very lifeless-like journey.. 27 hours from now I will be at my destination. :-P
<lifeless> SpamapS: good luck
<SpamapS> lifeless: any tips?
<lifeless> flying ?
<SpamapS> lifeless: I have a 15 hour segment...
<SpamapS> yes
<lifeless> capetown ?
<SpamapS> indeed
<lifeless> heh :)
<lifeless> so, get either an aisle or window seat, don't be middle of row under any circumstances
<SpamapS> very exciting
<lifeless> if you can't sleep, just pretend.
<SpamapS> i'm properly liquored up. .. and have an aisle seat. :)
<lifeless> aisle lets you put one leg in the well, aisle.
<SpamapS> and I've got reading material, snacks, and a 1 hour hacking project. :)
<lifeless> get a neck pillow, I found the one I bought really helps rest
<lifeless> and if you don't have good noise cancelling headphones, buy a travel rated pair
<SpamapS> damn, left my kneck pillow at home.. doh
<lifeless> they cut out the jet noise so much
<lifeless> I have an inflatable one
<SpamapS> Hmm I might grab a set in NY
<SpamapS> ok.. well they're announcing boarding. TTYL and ty!
<lifeless> got it at random airport store
<lifeless> TTYL
<K4k> Is there anyway, if I have my server setup with ServerAlias home.website.com to access that from the same network as the server is on?
<phyfus> can you run DRDB on EC2 using Lucid?
<phyfus> I tried to install drbd8-utils but got the error message "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<phyfus> can you run DRBD on EC2 using Lucid?
<MadHaTTer_777> hey ppl
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone here?
<MadHaTTer_777> im getting this error on trying to install a .tgz
<MadHaTTer_777> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
<MadHaTTer_777> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<MadHaTTer_777> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone know what im screwing up today?
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone?
<MadHaTTer_777> nm i fixed it
<MadHaTTer_777> just a corrupt dl
<MadHaTTer_777> hello eric
<chrislabeard> What is a good encoder for PPC. I tried to install ffmpeg but it failed to install.
<danielck> any idea what could be going wrong here - after adding $cfg['ForceSSL'] = true; to /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php the connection is SSL but php is showing in plain text
<danielck> ie. the php source is displayed
<NightDragon> if anyone is up at this ungodly hour, i have a apache question http://pastebin.com/fZhuLRL7
<ivoks> it's 10AM?
<ivoks> RewriteRule       ^(!(/svn(.*)|/trac(.*)))$  http://localhost:8080/$1 [P,L]
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> so many things are so wrong in this rule
<ivoks> unless you really want to redirect every svn/trac requrest to the machine from which it camed
<Daviey> ivoks, the client machine could have a /etc/hosts entry for localhost not pointing to 127.0.0.1 :)
<ivoks> that would break lots of other things :)
<Daviey> well yes... but at least svn would work :)
<ivoks> true :D
<WinstonSmith_> hi! how do i enable trash on an external hdd? since the user cant write to the root of the external hdd, they cant create the trash directory. where do i configure that? e.g. the rights which the temp mounts are mounted. do i have to add my user to some group?
<Adromeda> Hello, I need help setting up a ubuntu server for the first time, I want to run the xen hypervisor
<Adromeda> I'm doing this because I'll be purchasing a vps that's running xen
<asadeddin> hey all
<asadeddin> i have a question about roaming profiles and user management
<asadeddin> I am looking to do roaming profiles using NFS, but I would like to manage the updates and rights of the users from the server
<asadeddin> how can this be done?
<asadeddin> anyone looking to take a shot at this?
<greppy> asadeddin: If someone was, they would have said so.
<asadeddin> greppy: right, very constructive point. Thanks...
<airtonix> hoho
<airtonix> use ldap
<asadeddin> WIll look into it more. Thanks!
<airtonix> it's not a complete answer
<asadeddin> why so?
<airtonix> but you should be able to find the rest of the answer with google
<airtonix> because ldap doesn't impose permissions
<airtonix> its merely a database
<asadeddin> right i see
<asadeddin> i'm looking at the server guide right now
<lifeless> SpamapS: present for you when you get off of that plane: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/725470
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 725470 in ubuntu "cassandra - crash in compaction using lucid ppa package" [Undecided,New]
<pw-toxic__> hi
<pw-toxic__> i have very slow write rates on a new raid1 volume ( 2* 2TB hitachi)
<pw-toxic__> i can read with 90 MB/s but i can only write with 16 MB/s
<pw-toxic__> any ideas?
<lifeless> sounds about right
<lifeless> reading from a mirror set is twice the write rate
<lifeless> that gets you to 45MB read per drive
<lifeless> and writing is normally slower than reads
<WinstonSmith> lifeless, he has a raid1 which should give him the same speeds as in using only 1 disk
<WinstonSmith> and reading from a mirrored set is not faster
<lifeless> if you say so
<WinstonSmith> well lifeless then kindly explain to me what you mean please
<pw-toxic__> and still 90 MB/s >>>> 16 MB/s
<airtonix> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Standard_levels
<lifeless> WinstonSmith: raid 1 doubles the spindles available to do IO; that allows twice the concurrency for satisfying read requests, and twice the disk bandwidth (particularly if on dedicated controllers)
<WinstonSmith> pw-toxic__, is it software or hardware raid?
<WinstonSmith> pw-toxic__, have a read here, it may apply to your problem : http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/
<pw-toxic__> WinstonSmith, software raid
<WinstonSmith> pw-toxic__, read the link please. maybe you have to align the partitions
<pw-toxic__> WinstonSmith, the performance issue i have is by far bad than i can read in this article
<WinstonSmith> pw-toxic__, true its a bit worse. what do you get with only 1 drive?
<pw-toxic__> WinstonSmith, how am i supposed to try this? building the raid takes a whole day
<_spt_> Hi, could someone please point me to a good page about setting up PHP on my ubuntu server 10.10. I get the html test page ok.
<WinstonSmith> pw-toxic__, sry thought you may have tested drives before building the raid
<brodo> hi there. i've got a postfix server an want to add aliases which are reachable from the outside. is there any way to accomplish this with /etc/aliases or do i have to set up /etc/postfix/virtual?
<egolost> I am doing a switch from centOS to ubuntu server. I wish to create a new volume on my lvm with the installer but don't understand howto.. I guess "Configure the Logical Volume Manager" will destroy the current lvm on the raid?
<egolost> because I see my lvm volumes alright but there is nowhere I can add a volume.
<aliverius> i setup my server for an nfsv4 share
<aliverius> then i rebooted it and now i cant ssh to it
<aliverius> nmap shows only 111/tcp open  rpcbind
<aliverius> no other ports
<egolost> aliverius: started sshd?
<aliverius> i cannot ssh to it anymore
<aliverius> sshd is supposed to be running
<jkg> scre[B[B[B[B
<egolost> what does basic ubuntu server when it comes to package selection install?
<aliverius> $ sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.2.4:/ /mnt/
<aliverius> mount.nfs4: No such device
<aliverius> what does this mean?
<egolost> aliverius: that it can't find 192.168.2.4?
<asadeddin> hey all
<asadeddin> i m wondering, how do i connect to a Samba folder from Ubuntu
<asadeddin> i can find it in firefox
<asadeddin> but i dont know how to access it otherwise.
<aliverius> egolost: # nmap 192.168.2.4
<aliverius> 2049/tcp open  nfs
<brodo> isn't there an easy to install, easy to configure all-in-one email server?
<brodo> postfix + dovecot is just way too compliacted
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725552 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725552
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725560 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725560
<SpamapS> lifeless: I think that may be fixed in 0.7.2
<SpamapS> lifeless: which I'll upload when I have more than 128kbit upstream ;)
<aliverius> $ sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.2.4:/ /mnt/
<aliverius> mount.nfs4: No such device
<aliverius> 192.168.2.4 is a valid host
<compdoc> port is open in firewall?
<aliverius> $ nmap 192.168.2.42049/tcp open  nfs
<aliverius> $ nmap 192.168.2.4
<aliverius> 2049/tcp open nfs
<aliverius> better now
<compdoc> gtg
<aliverius> bb
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725635 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725635
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725672 in php5 (main) "PHP 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 with Suhosin-Patch crashes (segfault) when using big SplFixedArray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725672
<lifeless> SpamapS: cool
<lifeless> SpamapS: its also running out of fds, which I find mildly surprising :)
<lifeless> SpamapS: I hope the flight is progressing well
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725737 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-source 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: drbd8 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725737
<rchewning> i am hoping someone might be able to help with some trouble that i'm having with port forwarding on my gateway box.  http://pastebin.com/jJkUUruR
<rchewning> it seems that i'm unable to get traffic from the "world" interface eth0 to either internal network on eth1 or eth2
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725748 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725748
<pw-toxic> hi
<pw-toxic> i want to install gnome desktop on my ubuntu server machine for vnc etc
<pw-toxic> how can i install it
<pw-toxic> what is the package name or how do i find it out
<pw-toxic> can someone help me decide how i should configure my ubuntu server?
<pw-toxic> im reading that installing a gui for ubutnu server is not recommended, but i really need it ;(
<pw-toxic> now im not sure what to do
<thesheff17_> pw-toxic: what do you need the gui for?
<pw-toxic> gedit for example
<pw-toxic> then i need a raid gui
<pw-toxic> palimpsest is very cool
<pw-toxic> and sometimes i want to run ubuntu tools but im using windows7 on my desktop because i have 4 screens and want to view blu-rays
<guntbert> pw-toxic: you really should learn to work on the cmd line
<pw-toxic> guntbert, i dont have time for this
<thesheff17_> pw-toxic: I would learn to use the text based tools but if you don't want to do that.  You can always forward GUI tools through xvfb which is a X frame buffer
<pw-toxic> guntbert, i can work from the command line for basic things.. i mean i install my raid with the cmd line
<guntbert> pw-toxic: why do you want to run a server then?
<pw-toxic> guntbert, i have a desktop system with an SSD
<pw-toxic> which is very silent
<pw-toxic> (windows7)
<pw-toxic> and then i have an ubuntu with 11 hard drives
<pw-toxic> two raid1 drives and one big raid5
<thesheff17_> install the server and just do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thesheff17_> pretty easy.
<pw-toxic> im running dhcp on it and apache and svn etc
<pw-toxic> so its kind of a server
<pw-toxic> thesheff17_, i have found this command already and im doing this at the moment, but i have read that installing GUI on a server is not recommended
<pw-toxic> in think the problem is, that is use the server for both server things and desktop things
<thesheff17_> pw-toxic: that is true..GUI stuff is overhead a server shouldn't be running
<thesheff17_> pw-toxic: but in your case you want the GUI..not to many options.
<pw-toxic> thesheff17_, but to be honest - i have no time to learn how to use toosl like VIM or VI etc
<thesheff17_> pw-toxic: use nano
<thesheff17_> so simple
<pw-toxic> or nano
<thesheff17_> all the shortcuts are at the bottom. gedit is harder to use
<pw-toxic> i can learn how to use them, but then i wont need to use them for about 6 months, and after 6 months i dont know anymore how to use it, and im annoyed that it takes so nmuch time to do a simple task
<pw-toxic> and additionally, i think that there are really cool features of ubuntu desktop like the palimpsest tool (disk utility)
<pw-toxic> which shows me smart data in a nice view with explanations and so on
<pw-toxic> it saves me so much time
<pw-toxic> but on the other hand i want to have a very clean installation.. so im still not sure what to do ;)))
<thesheff17_> pw-toxic: forward stuff through an x frame buffer
<pw-toxic> but for example i want to make bigger copy commands and i want to run this on the background and see how much has been done so far
<pw-toxic> so i just connect to vnc
<pw-toxic> copy
<pw-toxic> exit vnc
<pw-toxic> and the next day i reconnect
<pw-toxic> and i see the state of the copy
<thesheff17_> what does this mean? make bigger copy commands?
<pw-toxic> for example i want to copy 500 GB of an external drive to my raid
<pw-toxic> which takes several hours
<jmarsden> thesheff17_: run a copy command that will take a while, I think he means
<thesheff17_> lol ok..I don't get why you are reluctant to learn the commands...every time you log on you can type history to see what you executed and complex commands I save in a text file...to run things in the background just add & to the end of the command.
<pw-toxic> is there something like a time estimation for copy commands from a command line?
<pw-toxic> there are just many small things i like from the GUI
<thesheff17_> pw-toxic: well then just install ubuntu-desktop and it will be fine...I just hate servers with tons of updates and the GUI just has so many all the time...so it is def a trade off.
<pw-toxic> thesheff17_, thats why i'm not satisfied with both solutions: with and without a GUI
<thesheff17_> pw-toxic: frame buffer is somewhere in the middle but doesn't do everything...get two machines :) good luck.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725770 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725770
<pw-toxic> thesheff17_, how about this: can i install ubuntu inside my windows and run gedit on the ubuntu desktop sytem editing a file via SSH on my server?
<pw-toxic> is there a link you can give me where i can read about frame buffers?
<pw-toxic> i dont know this
<pw-toxic> now i have installed ubuntu-desktop.. how can i start it now?
<thesheff17_> startx
<thesheff17_> on the server you just do apt-get install xvfb then you need a X server I use cygwin...install the X server software for cygwin then all you need to do is ssh -X root@ubuntuServer log in.  Then just type gedit and the GUI will be forwarded to your windows machine.
<pw-toxic> hm x-server is started by default
<pw-toxic> i think i should really not install a gui...
<thesheff17_> cygwin stuff is all on the windows side.
<AtomicSpark> Does the thing dpkg-reconfigure calls for interactive mode cache user choices somewhere? I apt-get purged postfix and I don't see any postfix in my etc/, yet when I reinstall it, my old settings are still autofilled in.
<AtomicSpark> I kind of would like to see what the real defaults were/back them up somewhere.
<jmarsden> AtomicSpark: man 7 debconf and look in /var/cache/debconf
<zongo> Greeting Guys,
<AtomicSpark> jmarsden: No manual entry for debconf in section 7 (even though it's referenced in man debconf (1?))
<jmarsden> Hmm, there is for me.  the man 1 debconf is not the one you want...  Are you running 10.04 ?
<AtomicSpark> Yes.
<AtomicSpark> It's not on my desktop either.
<jmarsden> Ah, I have debconf-doc installed :)
<AtomicSpark> Silly.
<AtomicSpark> I'll find an online man thing.
<jmarsden> sudo apt-get install debconf-doc
<jmarsden> Finding junk online may not get you docs that match what is running on your machine... always use man pages first.
<AtomicSpark> The version might be wrong, but it's giving me the gist of what happens.
<AtomicSpark> jmarsden: I'm not finding the proper way to remove enteries in /var/cache/debconf/. I'm a little worried about just finding the line(s) for that package and just deleting them.
<jmarsden> The two tools for that are debconf-get-selections and debconf-set-selections, so sudo apt-get debconf-utils   and play :)
<AtomicSpark> jmarsden: I just greped all those files, I don't see anything for postfix.
<AtomicSpark> Also, curious that the -old files are the same.
<AtomicSpark> Oh darn, template.dat is actually a binary file. Well config.dat still doesn't point to anything postfixy in there.
<jmarsden> grep -c postfix /var/cache/debconf/config.dat    # says postfix is in there 55 times on my machine...
<AtomicSpark> 0 on mine :\
<jmarsden> I'm out of ideas... sorry!
<AtomicSpark> This might help, the only thing it's remembering (apparently) is the system mail name.
<AtomicSpark> Do you know if thats stored somewhere special?
<jmarsden> Yes, /etc/mailname :)
<AtomicSpark> I think the default for that is hostname.local
<jmarsden> That is not postfix specific at all.
<AtomicSpark> Really should get around to bzretc or whatever.
<jmarsden> Just fire up a fresh virtual machine or chroot if you want to see what a fresh install looks like...
<AtomicSpark> http://wiki.debian.org/EtcMailName debian wiki is cute!
<AtomicSpark> jmarsden: Well I'll probably do the "compare to a virtual machine" method. Thanks for the help.
<jmarsden> AtomicSpark: You're welcome.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725812 in php5 (main) "PHP5.3.2 throws SEGV on gc_collect_cycles() on script shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725812
#ubuntu-server 2011-02-27
<nertil> anyone know whats dd-wrt
<RoyK> dd-wrt is a spinoff from Cisco's WRT54G code
<RoyK> there's an openwrt project that might be better
<nertil> okey
<nertil> i have fritz!box router
<nertil> whats fritzbox too?
<RoyK> try #openwrt or #dd-wrt
<RoyK> ask there - it's not really related to ubuntu
<mattcen> Hi all, where is the most sensible place for me to ask questions about Casper?
<RoyK> wtf is Casper?
<mattcen> RoyK: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/casper "Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media"
<RoyK> sorry, no idea, I don't use RO systems in production
<mattcen> I'm trying to customize a liveCD for network booting
<mattcen> No worries
<sbeattie> mattcen: #ubuntu-installer is the best place for that.
<mattcen> sbeattie: Thanks
<overrider> Is there a good way to find out which drive is the actual drive thats failed in an array? Im not sure where sdd is, since i have 6sata ports and 2 sas ports, and somehow i dont know from where it starts counting, they all show as sd*
<RoyK> overrider: dd if=/dev/dsk/somedev of=/dev/zero
<RoyK> overrider: that'll generate a lot of read traffic on the dev
<RoyK> meaning it should be flashing quite well
<RoyK> make that /dev/somedev
<RoyK> I was thinking of solaris
<overrider> neat thanks - will give that a go
<nertil> anyone here use nginx?
 * RoyK does
<jmarsden> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nertil> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chocolaate-maan> bots http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<overrider> Having SeekErrors showing in dmesg with good SATA-2 Drives that connect via a Marvell SAS Port. Connected via SATA port they are fine. Any clues?
<jmarsden> overrider: Same data cables in both cases?
<overrider> jmarsden: already tried using a different cable :-(
<jmarsden> Then it sounds like either a faulty controller or a buggy driver for that controller, to me.  Can you just keep using them on the SATA ports instead?
<overrider> Also, i am putting ext4 on the partition which seems to work fine. Adding the Drive into a RAID array however, does not
<overrider> jmarsden: Sure i can...But i wanted to use 7 Drives (6xsata+1xsas) as a raid6, and the remaining sas sata for my os
<overrider> so sad
<jmarsden> Maybe you can Google for info about Linux and that Marvell SAS controller and see if others have seen similar issues, found workarounds, etc... is that controller (or the chip in that controller) officially supported?
<MadHaTTer_777> hey everyone i need to specify a pppd option in wvdial.conf any idea how to go about it (i know most of u have probally not used wvdial since the dark ages just hoping for some luck)
<jmarsden> MadHaTTer_777: Why not put pppd options where they belong?  Such as in /etc/ppp/options ?
<overrider> Does anyone know if a good (supported by) Ubuntu 10.04 SATA Card?
<patdk-lap> ich10?
<patdk-lap> any with an si chipset?
<overrider> Anyone i can plug two extra sata2 2tb drives into and finally make my raid6 , using 6 onboard sata drives, and the two from the card
<overrider> Or of course a Ubuntu 10.04 Motherboard with 8 SATA Ports, not 6Sata + 2SAS
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725940 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned exit code error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725940
<Cronist> i need technical info
<Cronist> about ubuntu LTS
<Cronist> in ESX systems
<Cronist> optimizations
<Cronist> any one to help me?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #725969 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725969
<MadHaTTer_777> hey i found a solution  to my problem on a random search and was just wondering if someone could help me nav some parts of the linux gui real quick
<MadHaTTer_777> im looking through network connections looking for the advanced settings
<MadHaTTer_777> nm anyways how do i disable PIN?
<Daviey> SpamapS, around?
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone know where i need to specify -PIN -APN -PUK -Network in mobile brodband settings?
<sss> Does LAMP log requests by default?
<sss> .
<sss314> I installed LAMP on Ubuntu. Does it log requests by default?
<binBASH> yup
<binBASH> it does
<binBASH> Should be /var/log/apache2/...
<sss314> binBASH, thanks
<binBASH> welcome
<sss314> [LAMP]  How do I block /var/www/phpmyadmin/ from other computers except localhost?
<MadHaTTer_777> im looking where i can specify -apn -puk -pin for mobile broadband
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone know everything ive found online points to places that it dioesnt exist
<sss314> [LAMP] How do I allow access to a specific directory only for localhost?
<Cronist> hi toall
<Cronist> i need a custom install configuration and optimization settings for mysql on ubuntufor ESX VM systems
<Cronist> any one can helpme?
<vlada77> can someone help me
<vlada77> I have install my iscsi target end i can not boot from there ?
<vlada77> whot is root patch usage for diss
<vlada77> I hawe gpxe
<rizzuh> What file system should I use for a file server? The size will potentially be 24TB (8x3TB disks) in RAID 6.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #726034 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726034
<uvirtbot> New bug: #726047 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-client-core-5.1 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, »/usr/bin/mysql« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket mysql-cluster-client-5.1 0:7.0.9-1ubuntu7 ist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726047
<uvirtbot> New bug: #726048 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package libmysqlclient16 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, »/usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.16.0.0« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket mysql-cluster-client-5.1 0:7.0.9-1ubuntu7 ist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726048
<qman__> rizzuh, that size rules out ext3, so your choices for linux are ext4, reiser, jfs, or xfs
<qman__> but with that much space I honestly recommend zfs
<rizzuh> ZFS is kinda esoteric on Linux
<qman__> yeah, you'd have to run a solaris derivative or freeBSD
<rizzuh> Well I'm looking for something reliable. Speed over CIFS/NFS won't be blazing fast anyway
<rizzuh> That's not doable.
<qman__> with disks and arrays that large, silent data corruption is a problem
<rizzuh> Thought about it, but media support on FreeBSD kinda sucks
<qman__> I see it on my 7x1TB array
<rizzuh> The whole industry has ignored that, so I can't do much about it.
<qman__> well, that's why I suggested zfs, it has checksumming built in
<qman__> but if linux is the only option, I would personally pick ext4
<rizzuh> I know. But ZFS rules out Linux, which makes media support (this is a commercial home server that does HTPC tasks) tricky.
<qman__> ext3 has been good to me in the past
<qman__> xfs, I've had more than one instance of total data loss after a crash
<rizzuh> ext4 is my thinking as well
<rizzuh> yep, my thoughts
<rizzuh> lots of people use XFS, because of it's performance
<qman__> yeah, but it's risky unless you have absolute confidence in your system's stability
<rizzuh> yep
<qman__> I haven't used reiser or JFS enough to say either way
<rizzuh> Reiser seems to like small files
<rizzuh> This will probably be stuffed with videos xD
<qman__> yeah
<qman__> my array is ext3, and some of my video files get corruption artifacts
<qman__> fortunately no critical data has been corrupted, yet
<qman__> knock on wood
<rizzuh> That's not a major issue as this is not critical data.
<rizzuh> This happens pretty much everywhere short of ZFS.
<compdoc> qman__, you think the corruption is due to ext3?
<Mr-Manor> Hi noop question: Trying to install in virtualbox but  uncompression fails - system halt. Where cat I find a md5sum for image check
<pmatulis> Mr-Manor: the same place where you acquired your image
<Mr-Manor> Thanks, but I got it by pressing a big red button on ubuntu com. There is no reference to where the download is done from.
<pmatulis> Mr-Manor: they're all the same, of course.  so find yourself a mirror
<RoyK> Mr-Manor: which image?
<Mr-Manor> hold on, just doing another download fron other server..
<Mr-Manor> Got this 9807160b8935289096df8160832e358e  Downloads/ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso
<Mr-Manor> Ok. Got a working one this time. Guess my previus dl was corruptet somehow.
<GeekyAdam> anyone here have experience using WPA eifi network on ubuntu server? im having a hard time getting it set up.
<Mr-Manor> join #openSUSE-chat
<Mr-Manor> sorry wrong window ;-)
<lynxman> SpamapS ping
<RoyK> Mr-Manor: very wrong indeed :P
<SpamapS> lynxman: pong, sup?
<lynxman> SpamapS: hey, I'm having a small issue here with an upstart script that is not handling properly a ruby script, before I burn the script down I wanted to ask if you could give it a quick look and suggest changes
<SpamapS> lynxman: yes of course.. I am to upstart jobs as cookie monster is to cookies :)
<lynxman> SpamapS: U is for upstart, that's good enough for you? :)
<lynxman> SpamapS: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573161/
<lynxman> SpamapS: problems being that script doesn't write a pid file and upstart does a sucky job to stop/start it again once it's started
<lynxman> SpamapS: also when it starts the first time it daemonizes but upstart fails to detect that and wait for something
<lynxman> SpamapS: I'm an upstart noob though :)
<SpamapS> ack.. reading
<lynxman> SpamapS: thanks!
<SpamapS> lynxman: so the export line is wrong
<SpamapS> lynxman: what you want is env RUBYLIB=xxx
<SpamapS> lynxman: also the expect daemon.. are you sure it forks twice to daemonize?
<lynxman> SpamapS: nope, it forks just once, but upstart doesn't see it
<SpamapS> lynxman: also your echo will go to /dev/null
<lynxman> SpamapS: yeah I noticed that one
<lynxman> :)
<lynxman> as said, I'm an upstart noob
<SpamapS> lynxman: use logger
<SpamapS> lynxman: 'man logger'
<lynxman> yeah I know logger, it's an option indeed
<SpamapS> lynxman: does the script hvae a "don't daemonize" or "foreground" option? then you can drop the 'expect daemon'
<lynxman> SpamapS: the provisioner.rb it does yes
<lynxman> but only if you force it to, by default it daemonizes
<SpamapS> right so force it to run in the oreground
<lynxman> so then upstart will take care of it right?
<SpamapS> right then upstart can manage it like one of its own children
<SpamapS> instead of faking it
<lynxman> so then I can just remove the expect daemon and tell it to run in the foreground right?
<SpamapS> yes
<SpamapS> Note that it should handle SIGHUP and SIGTERM as well
<lynxman> either of those will just kill it
<lynxman> it's a very simple ruby script
<lynxman> I'll try those changes out and get back to you, thanks SpamapS
<SpamapS> lynxman: in that case make sure to add respawn
<lynxman> SpamapS: where should I add that?
<SpamapS> lynxman: anywhere as its own line in the file
<lynxman> SpamapS: ah k, thought it was some kind of order dependant
<SpamapS> lynxman: no, only script lines are order dependent
<lynxman> SpamapS: good to know :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #726194 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu12.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726194
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone wanna help me with 2 configuration settings? its a fairly simple problem i just cant find them cause im still a bit of a noob to linux
<MadHaTTer_777> im trying to turn off the auto log out and specify some advanced mobile broadband settings
<MadHaTTer_777> while ive gotten my share of terminal experience im still not that used to the gui
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone?
<qman__> MadHaTTer_777, ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI by default, so that's not really a question for this channel, try #ubuntu
<MadHaTTer_777> qman i know but im still banned from that room for like over a month
<qman__> be that as it may, it doesn't make your question any more about ubuntu server
<qman__> I don't know those applications, so I can't help you
<MadHaTTer_777> ok thanx anyways
<MadHaTTer_777> imm trying to get unbanned now
<MadHaTTer_777> ;)
<mcloy> can you tell me a key word in wiki pedia by which i can compare  spech of  p3 p4 centreno dual core  core 2 duo            processor ram l2 l3 cache etc ?
<MadHaTTer_777> intel
#ubuntu-server 2012-02-20
<twb> "WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.  If you continue you ***WILL*** cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.  Do you really want to continue (y/n)?"
<twb> If e2fsck is so confident that'll cause problems, why does it even offer to continue?
<mdeslaur> twb: some people like pain? :)
<BuenGenio> is the PHP 5.3.10 update coming to 11.04/10 any time soon?
<pmatulis_> no
<twb> portmap is so fucking stupid
 * twb rages
<cloudgeek> host own domain
<pmatulis_> irc spam?
<linocisco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/849536/
<linocisco> hi
<twb> linocisco: I know of no way to do what you want.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #936756 in lxc (universe) "lxc complains about cgroup not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936756
<lynxman-> morning o/
<x2x> morning
<x2x> I need some suggestion on my NFS planning
<MatBoy> mornign
<x2x> anyone here can help me?
<x2x> I need some suggestion on servers planning
<linocisco> x2x, what kind of?
<x2x> I am going to setup KVM
<linocisco> x2x, u mean u want virtual machine?
<x2x> There are 4 yes
<x2x> 1 server will be cluster controller+storage controller, 1 server will be a cloud controller and 4 servers will be node controller
<x2x> these 4 servers controller will use external storage for their fs.
<linocisco> x2x I am sorry it is beyond my knowledge. You want fault torlerant highly available system
<x2x> these 4 servers will be connected to 2 NFS where these 2 NFS will connect to a same storage
<x2x> yes
<x2x> let me simplify it
<x2x> A HA or Cluster or others tech I can use
<x2x> 2 NFS connect to 1 external storage thru FC
<x2x> NFS used to prevent the single point failure
<x2x> 2NFS*
<x2x> Is that out of your knowledge?
<x2x> If yes, are there any else that I can ask? or which room?
<linocisco> x2x; sorry I could not help.
<linocisco> x2x,  you can find some in youtube
<x2x> It's okay. nevermind.
<x2x> Thank you for your help. :)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #936762 in lxc "lxc-ubuntu template sets user shell, without checking it's installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936762
<lynxman-> x2x: I reckon you have two ways of doing that, one (the one I use) is to maintain the sessions (which are stored in /var/lib/nfs/), best way to do that is to have that directory itself in the storage and soft link to it
<lynxman-> x2x: The second way (which I haven't tried and I'm not certain it supports NFS) is to use multipath support
<x2x> that means the first method is active passive just work like a cluster?
<lynxman-> x2x: active/passive
<x2x> is it possible to make it work as active/active?
<jamespage> morning all
<x2x> the first method shouldn't be a problem.
<x2x> you just use heartbeat to control it?
<x2x> How do you find it? Is it stable?
<lynxman-> x2x: hmm in order to ensure consistency you could do that by dividing your nfs shared data in several exports, assign a virtual IP per export point and make everyone under that share to connect to the same server
<lynxman-> x2x: it's quite stable unless there's problems transitioning the IPs
<lynxman-> jamespage: morning sir
<x2x> jamespage, morning.
<jamespage> rbasak, around yet?  fed some PPA's over the weekend with openmpi rbd's - looks OK
<rbasak> jamespage: morning!
<x2x> what do you means everyone under that share to connect to the same server?
<rbasak> jamespage: Debian have released exp2 incorporating your openmpi patch
<jamespage> rbasak, so I saw
<jamespage> \o/
<lynxman-> x2x: that everyone that mounts the same mountpoint should be mounting it from the same server in order to ensure a painless transition, otherwise problems may arise (at least in my experience)
<jamespage> rbasak, https://launchpad.net/~james-page/+archive/openmpi/+packages
<jamespage> and https://launchpad.net/~james-page/+archive/openmpi2/+packages
<rbasak> How have you been bumping the dependent packages? I'm thinking of scripting that and uploading to an ARM-enabled PPA
<jamespage> I could not fit it all in one PPA (thats a first!)
<jamespage> rbasak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849702/
<x2x> lynxman, thx for your advise. I should have a test on it.
<jamespage> rbasak, I think if we want todo this we need to get the FFe filed today
<lynxman-> x2x: no problem :)
<rbasak> jamespage: OK
<x2x> thank you. :)
<x2x> bye bye.
<linocisco> any mail server expert?
<jamespage> rbasak, only 4 rebuild failures - two of them already FTBFS in the archive
<jamespage> one timed out - I can't repro that locally
<linocisco> sorry any port changer expert?
<jamespage> and the other looks odd - mpi4py
<rbasak> One still in progress?
<lynxman-> linocisco: ask away and I'm sure somebody will pick it up
<linocisco> our office internet needs 19xx port. but our ISP allows only 8080 and 443. how to do ?
<jamespage> rbasak, yeah - I hit the button of desparation again - thats the one that stops and then times out
<linocisco> mail server from  our office needs 19xx port. but our ISP allows only 8080 and 443. how to do ?
<diplo> Get a decent ISP ?
<diplo> A business line even
<diplo> Or do you mean you have some proxy software and need it to go via 19xx
<linocisco> diplo, yes.
<rbasak> mpi4py - I've had a similar failure
<diplo> Just forward port on your router ?
<diplo> http://portforward.com/
<rbasak> starpu-contrib - I was also missing a dependency on libcuda1 which doesn't appear to exist in the archive
<x2x> Hi Diplo
<x2x> Hi Linocisco
<linocisco> x2x, hi
<rbasak> elmerfem - I have the same error. And feel++ I don't appear to have attempted, possibly due to a dependency build failure
<x2x> A mail server is setup in your office and you want to make it public and can be accessed from the network out of your office
<x2x> am I right?
<x2x> 19xx port is the port for you mail server incoming use?
<x2x> Whether you can apply that port from your ISP?
<x2x> If not
<x2x> beside the port forwarding
<x2x> you may have a workaround method
<x2x> setup a webmail
<x2x> 443 or 8080 doesn't matter for a webmail.
<linocisco> x2x . we have webmail
<x2x> I am not sure whether you want to use mail client to retrieve the email.
<x2x> webmail can use port 443 or 8080
<linocisco> x2x . actually we wanna use mail client software that only works with 19xx port only. and that port is blocked by government
<x2x> what mail server do you use?
<linocisco> x2x. webmail is too slow. old emails can't be searched easily
<x2x> what a big challenge...
<linocisco> x2x, novell groupwise
<jamespage> rbasak, do you want me to work on the justification for the FFe in the bug report?
<x2x> oic
<x2x> so only port 8080 and 443 are allowed?
<rbasak> jamespage: Is this definitely the route we want to follow?
<rbasak> jamespage: I didn't think we'd decided yet?
<jamespage> rbasak, OK so what factors drive this decision
<jamespage> ?
<rbasak> 1) Whether the remaining FTBFS (that 1.5 introduces) can be fixed - I count 3? And 2) Whether the OpenMPI test suite passes (if I can get access to it) or if we should proceed without one (if I can't)
<jamespage> rbasak: 1) I think we should only care about NEW FTBFS
<jamespage> 2) agree that would be sensible
<jamespage> I'm going to start sticking information in the bug report for the FFe - that way once/when we are happy its all ready to go
<jamespage> on 2) we might be able to sniff a few of the rbd's manually to see if they continue to work.
<jamespage> rbasak, I also took a look at the bugs for openmpi - there are a few
<jamespage> I would suspect that these packages are not hugely used by the ubuntu user base
<jamespage> they are generally quite specialist in application
<uksysadmin> howdy ubuntu folks
<rbasak> OK
<uksysadmin> anybody seeing kernel panics in Precise A2? log.c:786: Assertion failed in log_clear_unflushed: log->remote_closed
<rbasak> jamespage: so we plan to go ahead? What should I focus on?
<jamespage> rbasak, 1) & 2)
<jamespage> but in reverse order
<koolhead17> hi all
<jamespage> rbasak, how would you feel about me contacting the openmpi maintainers in Debian for an opinion on the saneness of this upgrade?
<rbasak> jamespage: sure, go ahead. I've been in touch already - they know we're trying it
<jamespage> rbasak, ack - I'll get something out now
<jamespage> that would be nice to reference in the FFe if we go ahead
<jamespage> rbasak, fair to say other than this work neither of us are close to openmpi as a project?
<rbasak> Yep
<jamespage> rbasak, so I'm asking for general opinion on sanity of moving to 1.5 (based on the work we have done so far)
<rbasak> OK
<jamespage> and any guidance they can provide in test cases we might execute - sound OK to you?
<rbasak> Yep
<rbasak> I've found some tutorials on ubuntu+openmpi that I can try. I'll give that a go today.
<jamespage> rbasak, Are you subscribed to pkg-openmpi-maintainers? or should I CC you?
<rbasak> CC please
<jamespage> rbasak, sent
<rbasak> thanks!
<jamespage> rbasak, hmm - it does not clean un-install at the moment - I'll try latest from experimental
<linocisco> ok.
<jamespage> rbasak, what FTBFS did you see?
<rbasak> In my testing?
<linocisco> 10.1.1.1 - 172.16.1.0<--->172.16.1.0 - 192.168.1.0  . I want to know how to ping from 192.x.x.x network to 10.x.x.x
<Spanky> anybody know their mount commands and fstab editing?
<_ruben> Spanky: you might wanna ask more specific questions
<Spanky> I'm having a heck of a time with mounting NSLU2 on Ubuntu 10.04 Server permanently....
<Spanky> running Zentyal....
<Spanky> I can mount in Nautilus
<Spanky> Here's my fstab entry....   http://pastebin.com/ctjAfJx8
<jamespage> rbasak, yes
<rbasak> jamespage: a whole bunch more than what you have. Mostly build-deps issues, probably due to the way I was build testing them. For the failures in your PPA, I have the same failures in my build logs. Except for feel++, wihch I never attempted presumably due to a dependency build failure.
<jamespage> rbasak, so build-dep is  just order - I found some I had missed
<rbasak> jamespage: I stuck your dependency tree into a Makefile and had that drive the builds. I think my failures are due to my apt pinning or something
<rbasak> jamespage: ah. I just read what you wrote again. That would make sense.
<jamespage> rbasak, there are some upgrade issue we will need to resolve as well - looking at those ATM
<RoyK> my kvm suddenly fails to start any VMs, virt-manager reporting 'libvirtError: monitor socket did not show up.: Connection refused' - anyone that knows where to start debugging this?
<sbarakos>  hey there guys, whats the command to limit connections 3 per ip /1 sec for 1 port in iptables?
<RoyK> sbarakos: dunno if there's a specific limit for that, but I guess using conntrack and LIMIT, I guess it should be possible
<RoyK> sbarakos: it's easier from within the server code, though
<greppy> sbarakos: first hit on google was http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/187
<sbarakos> command : -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent --update --seconds 1 --hitcount 3 -j DROP
<sbarakos> something like that seems good?
<greppy> sbarakos: sure, give it a shot :)
<Parham> Hi everyone. I had JDK 1.6.0_U23 and Tomcat 6 (I'm not sure which one) installed on my Ubuntu 11.10 machine. However, last Wednesday I got notified that there are security updates. And after updating, Tomcat6 was really slow and took up 101% of memory (1 CPU core out of 4). I then installed Tomcat 7.0.21, but the problem still persists. This only happens with one application; other applications wo
<Parham> rk fine.
<oCean> Parham: ah, so it's not in the tomcat server
<Parham> oCean: I have no idea. The application worked fine before the update.
<Parham> oCean: The application as of this moment is not different than it was a week ago (when it was working fine).
<jamespage> Parham, the last security updates applied in 11.10 for tomcat6 where quite intrusive
<jamespage> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/tomcat6/+changelog
<Parham> jamespage: The interesting thing is that applications written with Grails 1.3.7 have this problem; the demo applications that come with Tomcat run fine.
<jamespage> Parham: that said tomcat7 has not had the same security update
<jamespage> so I would not suspect that as the cause
<rbasak> jamespage: an MPI hello world fails with the same error as in the mpi4py FTBFS. It seems that openmpi 1.5 doesn't actually work currently. Though at least when I fix it I should get that FTBFS as well :-)
<jamespage> rbasak, nice
<kai> hi folks
<kai> I'm currently playing with linux containers a bit, does anyone happen to know a way of moving guest containers around between hosts? I've got a shared storage I'm keeping them on, so data continuity shouldn't be a problem
<jamespage> rbasak, anything I can do to help with that?
<rbasak> jamespage: I'm doing OK with it - tracked it down with gdb to figure out what it's actually trying to do. The segfault is because it traverses an empty list but seems to assume that it's non-empty. I've just figured out where it populates the list (global variable fun!) and hopefully should figure out why it's empty soon.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #936916 in keystone (universe) "package keystone 2012.1~e4~20120203.1574-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936916
<soren> smoser: Around yet?
<jamespage> soren, unlikely - presidents day today - but I guess you never know
<soren> jamespage: Ah, thanks for the heads up!
<soren> Didn't realise.
<NCommander> rbasak: ping?
<rbasak> hey NCommander
<NCommander> rbasak: so, re: openmpi, are we putting 1.5 side by side with 1.4? (I've heard a few condractory points on this)
<rbasak> It's not definitely decided yet, but we're hoping to update to 1.5 if we can demonstrate that it works. Currently, it's broken, but I'm working on it.
<rbasak> jamespage: ^^ - accurate?
<NCommander> rbasak: right, thats a bit of a problem.
<NCommander> We're past feature freeze at this point
<jamespage> rbasak: yes - that about it
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openmpi/+bug/889644 - [FFe] Please update OpenMPI to the 1.5 upstream version
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 889644 in openmpi "[FFe] Please update OpenMPI to the 1.5 upstream version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<NCommander> rbasak: ok, great
<NCommander> rbasak: second question, whats the main blocker that has all of servercloud-p-arm-system-management blocked (aside from !IMPI hardware)
<rbasak> Essentially, just IMPI hardware blocked. I had said that I can do pieces of work items without hardware, but I'd have to go over all of it with hardware again.
<NCommander> rbasak: well, the binary image deployment with PXE is also blocked
<NCommander> OMAP3/4 can PXE boot
<rbasak> I can't see that - where is it?
<NCommander> postponed	servercloud-p-arm-service-orchestration	Essential	Binary image deployment with PXE on ARM ‡₁
<NCommander> Er
<NCommander> its on servercloud-p-arm-service-orchestration
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> I put that down as no longer relevant. I can't recall the discussion, but I'm not aware of a use case for it that we're pursuing.
<rbasak> Do you have one?
<NCommander> rbasak: required for mass deployment to Calxeda hardware (1000+ machines in a single rack)
<NCommander> There were concerns about orchesta even scaling to that bit
<rbasak> I wasn't aware of this.
<rbasak> As I understood it, the orchestra enhancements that will be delivered in 12.04 would deliver this and be able to cope with the scale.
<NCommander> rbasak: I thought you were standing next to me and davidm when we were discussing the specifics the calxeda design
<NCommander> rbasak: orchestra needs to work on ARM, or the scale improvements are pointless for us
<rbasak> In what way doesn't it work today?
<NCommander> rbasak: I have no idea if it works today or not.
<rbasak> cobbler works on my panda
<NCommander> great, is it documented?
<NCommander> (and is that LXC or baremetal deployment?)
<rbasak> Bare metal. The only documentation I know of is scattered around
<NCommander> right
<NCommander> that's useful :-(
<rbasak> I've tested LXC too, and fixed various issues with that, so it works on my panda as far as juju's local environment purposes need it anyway.
<rbasak> I've been working on panda and automatic netinst etc. as a set of scripts that together Just Work, but it's not ready yet. I've been diverted by openmpi which is evidently far more work than I thought it would be.
<rbasak> But cobber on panda is a panda-specific story really. It'll be different for real ARM server, and until hardware is delivered I don't see that there's any more work to do.
<NCommander> so the server team is regularly using LXC then on ARM?
<NCommander> rbasak: that's a fair viewpoint. We should (I hope) have a PXE enabled bootloader for armadaxp soonish though
<NCommander> rbasak: though I'm curious on what's specific to clobber on armel+omap4
<rbasak> Just me when I tested/fixed it, AFAIK. I'd like to set up automatic regression testing but I've  been distracted by openmpi
<NCommander> rbasak: understandable, but if it works, I'm satisified; I got an alarming report it was hosed/completely broken/etc.
<rbasak> Very little specific. The initrd/kernel image URLs, kernel parameters on the installer. And the preseed file is slightly different because s/archive/ports. Although pxelinux.cfg/default is broken because it uses menus which u-boot doesn't support, and also there's no arch detection.
<rbasak> NCommander: let's just make sure I'm not giving you a false impression. What did you think was completely hosed/broken? cobbler automated netinst on panda, or something else?
<NCommander> Well, pxelinux.cfg isn't strictly speaking part of the intel PXE spec when I looked; that was a third-party loader
<NCommander> rbasak: LXC on ARM. and I was just it was broken, nothing more which I thought was bunk, and was planning on hammering today
<rbasak> Yes - and u-boot implements exactly 0% of the intel PXE spec, and some part of the third-party loader.
<NCommander> ....
<NCommander> and they call it PXE?
<NCommander> */no comment*
<rbasak> I don't. I call it pxelinux emulation.
<NCommander> Didn't Linaro implement "PXE" in uboot?
<rbasak> u-boot implements a subset of what pxelinux.0 does after it is loaded.
<NCommander> so it doesn't properly DHCPDISCOVER for bootservers and such?
<rbasak> It does DHCP first, yes. To get the next-server to fetch /pxelinux.cfg/* from. It does not honour the DHCP options that allow that location to be changed.
<NCommander> ....
<NCommander> legally speaking, that can't be called PXE
<NCommander> *sighs*
<rbasak> That's what I keep saying! I thought you guys knew all this already :)
<rbasak> Legally speaking, nothing on ARM can implement PXE.
<rbasak> (by spec)
<NCommander> First I heard of it
<NCommander> obviously we've had a breakdown in communications
<NCommander> Its been awhile since I broke the PXE spec out, but I thought 2.1 specification had proper arch tags and crap for ARM
<rbasak> AIUI, PXE has no ARM architecture definition at all. But I may be wrong. I am sure though that u-boot does not implement PXE in that form. There is no arm binary image that it downloads. It starts at pxelinux.cfg stage, and thus I'm sure that it only emulates (a limited) pxelinux and nothing else.
<jhobbs> you can setup your dhcp server to serve up different pxelinux.cfg files for arm than for intel
<rbasak> jhobbs: I tried that; it doesn't work
<jhobbs> how did you try it?
<rbasak> RFC5071
<rbasak> DHCP options to point it somewhere else.
<rbasak> Is there any other way? Other than the DHCP server dynamically picking up the vendor id and making a note to serve it a different pxelinux.cfg when it TFTPs, or using a different TFTP server entirely?
<NCommander> rbasak: ew, your right. ARM isn't defined in the proper PXE spec
<jhobbs> look at CONFIG_VCI_STRING in U-Boot
<jhobbs> you can setup your dhcpd to serve up different bootfiles for different VCI's
<NCommander> rbasak: it sounds like it just reads the DHCPOPTIONS it gets directly; but strictly speaking, the host doesn't have to provide them if the client doesn't identify it as a PXE server ...
<NCommander> jhobbs: that requires recompiling uboot
<NCommander> Not exactly a desirable option :-P
<jhobbs> well you have to recompile it to build pxe support in anyhow
<rbasak> jhobbs: so dhcpd can differentiate on architecture. But the TFTP server cannot.
<jhobbs> tftp doesn't have to.. it goes where dhcp points it to
<NCommander> jhobbs: stock builds should have PXE now
<rbasak> jhobbs: by IP only. It seems to ignore DHCP option flags. Unless there's an option flag I'm missing, which would be great. Is there?
<NCommander> or PXE-like
 * NCommander has a headache
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> thanks
<jhobbs> yes there is, it's the VCI string option
<jhobbs> look at rfc 4578
<jhobbs> it's part of the PXE rfc, not pxelinux RFC
<rbasak> jhobbs: I don't follow
<jhobbs> http://codepad.org/Td7pOfAA
<rbasak> jhobbs: how exactly should the dhcp server tell the machine to use an alternate pxelinux.cfg?>
<rbasak> jhobbs: I understand that the dhcp server can differentiate between arm and intel this way. But that's useless unless it can also tell it to do something different once it has detected that difference.
<rbasak> jhobbs: the only straightforward mechanisms I can think of are to serve a different ip range, or to point it at a different tftp server IP.
<rbasak> jhobbs: is there any other mechanism?
<rbasak> this is why Daviey raised https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot-linaro/+bug/927781, and justinlw is looking at it AFAIK. If there's a better way, please tell us!
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 927781 in u-boot-linaro "PXELINUX implementation doesn't respect dhcp ConfigFile or PathPrefix values" [Undecided,In progress]
<jhobbs> http://codepad.org/YINNBafr
<jhobbs> i have to run
<jhobbs> i'll look at that bug later, thanks for linking me
<rbasak> thanks jhobbs - if that last paste works, then our problem is solved :-)
<rbasak> So the pxelinux.cfg is overloading the filename parameter to mean the path to the pxelinux.cfg directory instead of the path to the bootloader binary?
<rbasak> Daviey: ^^
<rbasak> NCommander: are you absolutely clear on things now, or would it be worth a call for us to sync?
<Daviey> rbasak: erm
<Daviey> rbasak: there are two values
<Daviey> rbasak: configfile and pathprefix
<Daviey> rbasak: pxelinux binary is irrelevant, as this is the config file that pxelinux (or uboot's implementation), consumes
 * Daviey goes afk
<rbasak> Daviey: those are the option extensions that pxelinux uses. There's also a non-extension that has been around a lot longer, used to specify the bootloader binary path. If I understand jhobbs correctly, u-boot has overloaded this field to mean the pxelinux.cfg path, as in the case of u-boot pxelinux emulation a bootloader binary download is not required
<brendan0powers> jamespage: Hey, thanks for reviewing the package
<jamespage> brendan0powers, np - thanks for your work on it
<brendan0powers> jamespage: What's the process for making updates to the package
<brendan0powers> If I needed to fix a bug?
<jamespage> brendan0powers, OK so once the package is accepted into Ubuntu
<jamespage> you should follow the ubuntu development process for packaging updates.
<jamespage> brendan0powers, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<magma> ubuntu server shows wich users are using the machine and mem usage when you logon though ssh. Is it possible to do the same thing with the normal ubuntu?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #937040 in dovecot (main) "Duplicate ufw rules installed by dovecot packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937040
<jamespage> rbasak, hows openmpi coming on?
<koolhead17> hi all
<Lazerath> Hello.
<Lazerath> Would someone help me fix grub2 so i can boot my server
<Lazerath> no one
<rbasak> jamespage: wooo, my hello world fix fixed the FTBFS on mpi4py too
<jamespage> rbasak, sweet!
<jamespage> what was the issue?
<hallyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rbasak> Missing shared objects, and/or shared objects in the wrong packages. I think requirements for where they are have changed from 1.4 to 1.5. So I've rejigged it a bit.
<rbasak> Finding out _which_ shared objects was non-trivial though. The library reads the directory and then searches that cached list, so strace is no help. Nor does it actually tell you what it can't find.
<hallyn> stgraber: are you around by chance?
<stgraber> hallyn: yep
<stgraber> hallyn: you are the one with the public holiday, not me ;)
<hallyn> stgraber: heh - never mind, sorry.  i answered my own question
<hallyn> (was goign to ask if, when a boudn user's shell doesn't exist, we should fail, or install the needed package)
<hallyn> (decided installing makes more sense)
<hallyn> stgraber: well, except it's not so simple
<hallyn> stgraber: what would you say is the easiest way to determine which package provides /bin/zsh?
<hallyn> (which is a symlink to a /etc/alternatives/ file...)
<stgraber> tricky
<stgraber> hallyn: dpkg -S $(readlink -m $(which zsh)) | cut -d ':' -f1
<stgraber> kind of ugly though ;)
<hallyn> i don't understand readlink -m
<hallyn> looking at the manpage.  not groking
<hallyn> oh.  ok
<hallyn> it'll work.  thanks
<hallyn> stgraber: i wonder if we should be automatically adding the bound users to the sudo group
<hallyn> or if ppl will be happy to log in as ubuntu to do that
<stgraber> hallyn: not sure, I don't think I've ever used the bound stuff (I usually just use arkose for that)
<hallyn> i don't want to make things more fragile (complicated) if people are ok without it...  hm...
<Owner> hey whats the proper way to change network settings in unbuntu server
<guntbert> Owner: edit /etc/networking/interfaces
#ubuntu-server 2012-02-21
<lifeless> hallyn: around? mountall barfing again for me in lucid-lxc
<lifeless> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mountall_2.15.3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<lifeless>  unable to make backup link of `./lib/init/fstab' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<twb> Urk
<twb> lifeless: what's your /proc/mounts look like
<twb> pref. both inside and outside the container
<lifeless> twb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/850850/
<lifeless> in, then out
<twb> Hm, btrfs has a limit on ~30 hard links in one dir, this causes problems for at least git package upgrades...
<twb> Where is it backing up lib/init/fstab *to*?
<twb> It's dpkg doing it, right?  We are not talking about the postinst
<lifeless> I assume so
<lifeless> Unpacking replacement mountall ...
<lifeless> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mountall_2.15.3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<lifeless>  unable to make backup link of `./lib/init/fstab' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<lifeless> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lifeless> ls -l /lib/init/fstab
<lifeless> -rw-r--r-- 0 root root 444 2011-08-11 18:27 /lib/init/fstab
<lifeless> stat /lib/init/fstab
<lifeless> ..
<lifeless> Device: fc07h/64519d    Inode: 87044329    Links: 0
<lifeless> regular file
<twb> Is that saying it has 0 hard links ot 444 hard links?
<twb> That's weird, the 0 should be a 1
<twb> On my debian 2.6.32 system running btrfs, /etc/fstab for example has a 1 in that column, indicating one instance of the inode on the filesystem.  If it was hard-linked it'd say "2", but why would it ever say 0
<patdk-lap> in what column?
<twb> After the DAC, second column
<lifeless> twb: 0 links
<twb> It can't have 0 links
<lifeless> twb: I'm not running btrfs :P
<twb> If you just touch a file, that file has a link
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> just reporting what is there ;)
<patdk-lap> what if it's a deleted file?
<twb> patdk-lap: in that case maybe
<patdk-lap> since btrfs doesn't really delete a file
<twb> But if it's deleted it won't appear in the dirent
<lifeless> what does btrfs have to do with it ?
<patdk-lap> dunno, twb said running btrfs
<twb> lifeless: I am just doing a knee-jerk reaction to btrfs + hard links
<lifeless> sure, but I'm running ext4....
<twb> That's not what the paste said
<lifeless> thats /dev/sde-1
<twb> Oh, /media/tb1-2 only, never mind all the noise
<lifeless> my external drive with a copy of archive.u.c on it
<twb> The 0 links is still very odd tho
<lifeless> yup
<twb> ohhhh
<twb> it's a file bind mount or something -- look at line 14
<twb> That's fucking WEIRD
<lifeless> yeah
<BuenGenio> hello
<BuenGenio> after log rotation apache for some reason will stop writing to the new log file, until I do a manual restart (service apache2 restart)
<twb> I've never seen that before
<BuenGenio> any idea?
<twb> BuenGenio: logrotate is supposed to tell apache to reload
<twb> BuenGenio: if that doesn't happen automatically your logrotate <--> apache interaction is broken
<twb> BuenGenio: this is because apache opens the log file and keeps writing to it forever, so after rotation it is still writing to the rotated file; with most daemons (dunno about apache) you send it a HUP which tells it to close and reopen the log file based on path, i.e. it opens the new log file
<FainaUkraina> sorry got disconnected
<FainaUkraina> so is it an Ubuntu thing with logrotate?
<twb> FainaUkraina: no it's a unix-wide thing, everything that rotates logs needs to do this
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/156995/
<FainaUkraina> yes, I understood it needs a HUP, but why does ubuntu not send it?
<twb> It should
<twb> Presumably you broke it somehow
<qman___> yeah, apache has proper log rotation in a default install
<qman___> it should 'just work' unless you go and change it
<funkysmell> hello. I have access to ubuntu server, but only via ssh. I have sudo access. I need to change the proxy settings on the server so I can use wget. any help would be awesome
<funkysmell> where wold i find the proxy details?
<twb> funkysmell: http_proxy=http://proxy:8080/
<twb> CLI tools usually honour that environment variable; e.g. w3m, curl, wget do.  Most GUI browser do not, because they have stupid fat heads.
<twb> As with other environment variables, you need to either put it in front of the command you want to run, or export it.
<funkysmell> twb: Cheers, I'll try it an let you know
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #930252 in squid3 (main) "squid3 crashed with SIGABRT in fatal_dump()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930252
<koolhead17> hi all
<iclebyte> where could I grab the source code for the version of 'login' installed on ubuntu 10.04lts ?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #937613 in openldap (main) "Segmentation fault in libc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937613
<kai> iclebyte: apt-get source login ? or somesuch
<RoyK> iclebyte: use dpkg -S to find the package containing the binary and then apt-get source to grab the source code
<iclebyte> i got it thanks.
<iclebyte> is it possible to lock telnet down to only specific users?
<iclebyte> in.telnetd
<larsemil> Fatal: device-mapper: mapped boot device cannot be on multiple real devices
<larsemil> what to do ^^
<larsemil> that is when running depmod
<rbasak> jamespage: I've just written a tool that recurses down reverse build depenencies. The transition is now 206 packages.
<jamespage> rbasak, 206?
<rbasak> jamespage: maybe I've made a mistake
<jamespage> rbasak, hrm - maybe
<jamespage> that sounds huge
<lynxman> morning o/
<eutheria> is /var/backup for general purpose use?
<TeTeT> after upgrading from 10.04 to Precise, the vm's managed through libvirt are gone. Do the config files need to be changed?
<smb> TeTeT, which part was upgraded the VM host or the machine running them? And what VM type KVM or Xen?
<TeTeT> smb: the host was upgraded, kvm in use
<TeTeT> more details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851214/
<rbasak> jamespage: does this look reasonable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/851215/
<smb> TeTeT, Ok, not sure where managed instances are saved in the KVM case. Though the virsh list seems to show some, but I guess those you did re-create?
<smb> TeTeT, Oh, actually I guess they should be in qemu dir you listed... :-P
<jamespage> rbasak, it looks like to much
<smb> TeTeT, Let me check something on a local machine...
<jamespage> we only need to transition packages that actually depend on libopenmpiXX
<TeTeT> smb: yes, I created a few new ones
<smb> TeTeT, Could you pastebin (or put onto chinstrap) one of the non-working configs?
<TeTeT> smb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851226/
<smb> TeTeT, Hm, ok. Odd. At least looking quickly the format seems still the same here. Would there be anything interesting in /var/log/libvirt/libvirtd.log?
<TeTeT> smb: full of this error type: 2012-02-20 07:58:57.850+0000: 1278: error : virDomainDefParseXML:7542 : unsupported configuration: Only the first console can be a serial por
<smb> TeTeT, Hm, at least there seems to be the console section listed twice in the xml you pasted...
<TeTeT> smb: seems the console has been changed
<tjaalton> zul: hey, are you planning to merge samba from debian, 3.6.2 seems to include a bunch of bugfixes (.3 just one CVE)
<TeTeT> smb: yep, the old vms use two time console, the new one serial and console
<smb> TeTeT, ok that probably should be handled more gracefully on upgrade... I guess when you can verify that changing one of those to serial does fix it to be displayed this could be considered a bug in the upgrade...
<TeTeT> smb: worked for one vm so far, haven't changed the others
<smb> TeTeT, Ok, well have not heard about it yet. MAybe needs a bug still. Btu I try to remember to bring it up in the meeting today. If there is nothing coming up before
<TeTeT> smb: but is filed, bug 931350, strangely I did not get bug emails from it
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 931350 in libvirt "vms missing after upgrade from Lucid to Precise" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931350
<smb> TeTeT, Weird indeed...
 * smb has to physically transfer his entity... (->afk)
<lx-berlin> hi, anyone here? I have a ubuntu software RAID 1. I just booted the computer and everything was fine. Then i did a "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo shutdown -r now". After the restart mdadm started a rebuild. This is not normal, right?
<eutheria> i am struggling to load my system to generate a pgp key
<eutheria> i wonder if it is because it is a vm
<patdk-lap> well, you need random data
<patdk-lap> and vm's have less random data
<patdk-lap> cause more interrupts and other things, network traffi, ...
<eutheria> would running stress help?
<patdk-lap> dunno
<eutheria> it hits the cpu and disk
<eutheria> oh why didn't i generate it on the host
<patdk-lap> rng-tools is the quik method
<eutheria> well the rngtest seems to help
<eutheria> oh weird the number went down then up
<eutheria> wow that was difficult
<zul> tjaalton: it would hvae been done yesterday but i was on holiday ill get to it today but its assigned to someone else
<tjaalton> zul: cool, nice to hear (just happened to bump into the relnotes of 3.6.2, that's all)
<jamespage> hallyn, utlemming - really like the ubuntu-cloud lxc template - works really nicely
<husien> hello guys.. i'm trying to intall ubuntu server 11.10 into my VmWare workstation8. and i got tis --->> Warning :file:///cdrom/pool/main/v/vim/vim-tiny_7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3_i386.deb was corrupt
<husien> Warning :couldn't download package vim-tiny (ver 2:7.3.154 +hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 arc i386
<husien> redownload the ubuntu server 11.10 and burn the iso with 3 diffrent software. still got the same problem.. ermmmmm...
<pmatulis> hmm, just upgraded a lucid server and the language pack for Firefox was brought in...
<zul> Daviey: hey did you have a look at the merge yet?
<koolhead17> husien: can you do md5 checksum for the ISO integrity?
<koolhead17> husien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto  this doc will help you :)
<eutheria> what would be the 'best' way to backup a mysql server?
<koolhead17> eutheria: backup as in?
<eutheria> well i was just going to mysqldump it all
<eutheria> but i just thought i would ask the question and see if someone said, the magic tool that gives all options is
<koolhead17> eutheria: i would use mysqldump too :
<husien> i using winMd5sum to cheksum the Iso..  MD5SUM-->>881d188cb1ca5fb18e3d9132275dceda compare 881d188cb1ca5fb18e3d9132275dceda the result is same..
<koolhead17> husien: where did you get  881d188cb1ca5fb18e3d9132275dceda ? From the ubuntu download page?
<eutheria> koolhead17, i found a package that does some mysql back automation, i will see if it is any good
<husien> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<koolhead17> eutheria: what is it called. i am curious too :)
<eutheria> automysqlbackup
<eutheria> it isn't doing much, but i just wanted something that i could do an apt-get install on and have backups done quickly
<geekbri> I seem to be having an issue where a user with a nonstandard home directory in 10.10 isn't reading properly from .bashrc or .profile.  Anybody have any experience with this issue?  I tried setting JAVA_HOME in both of those and it is always blank when i sudo -i -u user or su - username.  If i set the JAVA_HOME once I am logged in as the user it works fine...
<RoyK> eutheria: mysqldump > some-file, backup that file
<koolhead17> husien: how about installing the package from repository, incase you have internet access on the VM once installed?
<eutheria> RoyK, more like dbs = `mysql -e 'show databases` for db in dbs: mysqldump --opt --rountines etc etc
<RoyK> eutheria: or --all-databases ...
<RoyK> eutheria: I never specified opts - that's up to you ;)
<eutheria> RoyK, i like to have a .sql file of each db,
<eutheria> i just wanted something that would do that for me
<eutheria> i've written that backup script so many times and forgot about it so many times :)
<RoyK> it takes like two minutes to write that shell script...
<eutheria> takes 10 seconds to apt-get install autobackupmysql
<RoyK> heh - use a private source repository
<RoyK> eutheria: plus the time to find it plus the time to configure it?
<eutheria> configured out the box
<eutheria> i know it know so done :)
<eutheria> err now
 * RoyK mutters something about laziness
<eutheria> all good programmers are lazy
<RoyK> eutheria: and all operations personel like to be in control
<eutheria> i have things to do :)
<eutheria> this is why i have a pfsense firewall these days and not iptables
<eutheria> i went nuts and it is virtual pfsense firewall
<husien> koolhead17: now i know what the problem.. its my VmWare..!!! damn.. lol :) .. ok i going to reinstall this first and reboot my pc... big thanks koolhead17...
<koolhead17> hi robbiew
<eutheria> ubuntu is my ldap/dns and db servers
<robbiew> hey koolhead17
<koolhead17> husien: your welcome :)
<koolhead17> eutheria: whats final verdict then :D
<Daviey> zul: not as yet, can you resend me the details pls?
<eutheria> koolhead17, well it seems to do a good job, you get a daily, weekly and monthly folders
<eutheria> ok i am going a little nuts using duplicity to make a backup of this data on top
<zul> Daviey: sure lp:~ubuntu-server-dev/{nova,keystone}/debian-merge
<eutheria> but i think what i will do with duplicity is have only 1 weeks worth of backups
<Daviey> ta
<eutheria> and this way i have 1 months worth of mysql dumps
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #937869 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (universe) "5.1.x security update tracking bug" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937869
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #932466 in glance "glance db migrations deadlock against precise mysql server" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932466
<smoser> Daviey, re bug 924375, i think i'm waiting on something from maas team on what i'm supposed to take in.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 924375 in cloud-init "cloud-init should allow pre-seeding of ec2 datasource:Ec2:metadata_urls" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924375
<smoser> pre-seeding ec2 data source might be generally useful, but wouldn't be used.
<smoser> the maas one is what is important (and there is nothing for maas now).
<Daviey> smoser: just a url?
<smoser> maas will need cloud-init to do oath i think
<Daviey> a fully qualified url, not wildcard?
<Daviey> smoser: oh, bollox
<Daviey> smoser: ok, let me get back to you.
<jMCg> Hey folks, I'm failing to build the latest qemu-kvm package (deb-src from precise) on oneiric: http://dpaste.com/706381/ -- anyone know a good reason why this is failing -- or the right channel to ask this?
<jMCg> w00t. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList?highlight=%28CategoryIRC%29 >> I guess #ubuntu-packaging
<hallyn> jMCg: did you 'debian/rules build' first?  looks like the configure step wasn't done, so i suspect not
<smb> SpamapS, Daviey About that CEPH thing: nobody from the kernel team had been aware. And given its feature freeze by now there probably needs to be a very good argument to get anything done, if it is required.
<jMCg> hallyn: ACK.
<SpamapS> smb: no changes are needed
<SpamapS> smb: the large xattr stuff is an optimization
<smb> SpamapS, Ah, ok. Leann is crafting an email to clearify things. But it sounds as those then get at least postponed
<SpamapS> smb: the better optimization is to just use BTRFS, which is what upstream recommends.
<SpamapS> smb: yeah, lets make sure it gets on the TODO for precise+1
<smb> SpamapS, And assigned to something that we are aware off :)
<BrixSat> hello i have seted up debian on a hp server with raid1 by software and after all the install i dont get grub :( (no boot at all)
<BrixSat> *ubuntu 64bits :)
<koolhead17> so new version of apache server releases :)
<goddard> how can you test the connection speed of your server?
<goddard> realiably :D
<goddard> if they say you have a 100Mbit connection when can you call them a liar ?
<andol> goddard: Well, first of all they really have to define to at what point they promise 100Mbit...
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #937987 in squid3 (main) "squid is loosing cache data when restarting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937987
<goddard> andol: well first i have to test the speed because that is the funnest part
<SpamapS> utlemming: hey are you aware of issues with the precise cloud images?
<SpamapS> utlemming:  libc6-xen : PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.13-24ubuntu4) but 2.15-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<SpamapS> utlemming: looks like they maybe got created half-way through a glibc update?
<utlemming> Spamaps: No, this is the first that I've seen of it.
 * utlemming looks
<utlemming> SpamapS: are you using yesterday's image or todays?
<SpamapS> utlemming: checking
<SpamapS> ami-5b4f9e32
<SpamapS> in us-east-1
<utlemming> that's the alhpa2 release image
<SpamapS> interesting
<utlemming> SpamapS: do you have a bug number on that?
<SpamapS> we use http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/ in juju ..
<SpamapS> utlemming: yes it was reported in juju first.. hang on
<utlemming> what is the full query string that you're using?
<SpamapS> utlemming: looking that up
<SpamapS> utlemming: I think it might be released.. which would explain the issue
<utlemming> SpamapS: ack
<utlemming> SpamapS: that's what I am thinking
<SpamapS> utlemming: is the alpha2 image known to be totally broken?
<utlemming> SpamapS: not that I've seen
<utlemming> what is the JuJu bug so I can get some context here
<SpamapS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/937889
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 937889 in juju "Hang on "juju status" with EC2 and Precise" [Undecided,New]
<utlemming> SpamapS: logs?
<SpamapS> utlemming: I've got an affected instance up
<SpamapS> utlemming: imported your key on the instance I just msg'd you
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #937941 in puppet (main) "Upstream have withdrawn 2.7.10 due to several regressions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937941
<utlemming> SpamapS: this looks like a problem with an interactive dialog that is triggered with an update/installation. I'm testing a fix right now
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938047 in mysql-5.1 (universe) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938047
<sdferfx> Hello. I am trying to use Ubuntu AMIs to install Ubuntu 11.10, but I want to attach to my own EBS device. Can this happen? If not, how do I manually specify an ISO to EC2 for install?
<Zermanno> Hi, i'm using top but i can't understand which time unit it use in the TIME column, are they seconds?
<sdferfx> Zermanno, use htop
<Zermanno> sdferfx, done! thanks!
<patdk-wk> Zermanno, TIME+ is Min:Sec.secdecimals
<Zermanno> tnx
 * patdk-wk notes top and htop do the same
<sdferfx> Yeah, htop wouldn't solve that question, it's just a lot better ;)
<patdk-wk> prstat :)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938044 in freeradius (main) "Unable to listen on IPv6" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938044
<SpamapS> utlemming: hm I wonder if install_packages installs recommends
 * utlemming checks
<Jeeves_> Sorry about #938044
<Jeeves_> My bad :)
<utlemming> SpamapS: the default for cloud images is to install recommends, but not suggests
<SpamapS> utlemming: ok so that will be the same behavior.
<SpamapS> utlemming: fix pending, looks pretty simple to change. :)
<SpamapS> Heh. have to change 6 lines of code, and 10 tests
<utlemming> SpamapS: a nice side effect is a faster boot...it looks like it'll shave two or three minutes off
<SpamapS> utlemming: what will?
<utlemming> SpamapS: consolidating the install of juju into the other packages list
<SpamapS> utlemming: I want to believe you, but 2 - 3 minutes sounds extreme!
<SpamapS> utlemming: is that because it happens in parallel with other stuff?
<utlemming> I'm not sure...but in testing the fix, it was done quicker. Perhaps it was just me, but it was at least a minute or two.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938078 in apache2 (main) "Problems with mod_rewrite since updating to 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.8 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938078
<SpamapS> utlemming: Alright, fix proposed. :)
<zul> Daviey/rbasak: the nova console patch has been re-enabled
<rbasak> zul: awesome - thanks!
<Daviey> zul: cool
<RoyK> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jfbouchard> Hello, I have an issue with Ubuntu 10.04 + a guess Windows XP 32 bits in KVM. Install goes fine but when I start the OS, I get a nice black screen and the CPU goes to 100%
<jfbouchard> After research online, there is a lot of occurance of this. Note that I don't find any valid error message. any idea ?
<cyberdyn> can anyone point me to some docs or offer some suggestions on how to troubleshoot why my ubuntu 11.10 server (new install) isn't sending mail? / I've installed exim according to linode docs..: http://library.linode.com/email/exim/send-only-mta-ubuntu-11.04-natty
<cyberdyn> i try to send mail with echo "This is a test." | mail -s Testing address@domain.com / and it doesn't get delivered.
<RoyK> that xen article needs some cleanup...
<stgraber> hallyn, jjohansen: Do you have an ETA for the new kernel/apparmor fixing the current LXC issues? I was trying to figure out a way of dealing with locales in containers and noticed that localegen seems to be blocked by apparmor here for no good reason
<jjohansen> stgraber: I am going to send the pull request today
<jjohansen> stgraber: I can build you a kernel with it if you would like, it will probably take a day or two to land
<stgraber> jjohansen: I can wait for it to land if we're so close to having it in. I started deploying LXC on more and more of my servers and so far localegen and udev upgrades are the only two cases where I noticed the issue and I have workarounds for both
<jjohansen> stgraber: okay, but if you change your mind just ping me
<stgraber> hallyn: btw, the easiest way to deal with locales will probably be to do "chroot $ROOTFS /usr/share/locales/install-language-pack $LANG"
<stgraber> hallyn: and probably messing with /etc/default/locale a little too (well, copying it should be the easiest)
<hallyn> stgraber: heh, thanks, pinging jjohansen was on my todo list
<hallyn> stgraber: ok, let me know if you want me to touch the locale stuff, else i'm assuming you'll do it if you feel it's needed
<stgraber> hallyn: I'm not 100% sure it'll be needed yet, apparmor preventing localegen might be preventing it from just working. Anyway I'm getting error messages every time I login over ssh, so that's a good reminder that I need to deal with it ;)
<lifeless> hallyn: hey, did you see my issue with mountall in backscroll ?
<lifeless> hallyn: should I file a bug ?
<hallyn> lifeless: i id not
<hallyn> lifeless: I think that's basically un-fixable for lucid;  fixed for precise.
<hallyn> stgraber may have a bug (fix released) that that's a dup of, even.
<lifeless> hallyn: so, while I need a lucid lxc, I'm boned ?
<lifeless> hallyn: (my host is precise)
<hallyn> you can work around it, but we can't just make it work with no extra work
<hallyn> simplest workarounds: (a) do it in kvm;  (b) just umount /lib/init/fstab before doing the upgrade
<lifeless> b works for me ;)
<hallyn> it's very unfortunte
<hallyn> similar bugs happen when an upgrade tries to create /dev/console or somesuch
<stgraber> lifeless: yeah, if you try to upgrade mountall, udev or makedev in a container your update will crash
<stgraber> lifeless: for mountall, unmounting /lib/fstab is enough, for udev/makedev, the easiest is to shutdown the container, then chroot into it and upgrade, then boot the container again
<stgraber> all of these are fixed in Precise but need changes inside the container that we can't really sru/backport
<lifeless> thabks
<hallyn> stgraber: it's not purty, but i've got about 6 pages of pdf (latex source) for a start to the lxc server guide.  let me know if you care to look over it, else i'll assume you'd rather gauge your eyes out (and not be offended).
<stgraber> hallyn: sure I can certainly find some time to look at it
<hallyn> ok, thanks.  just trying to decide how much to say about libvirt-lxc
<hallyn> stgraber: hm, maybe it's too early to get feedback.  But http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc.serverguide.pdf
<rbasak> hallyn: mind if I take a look? I've been setting up a precise server with lxc :)
<hallyn> rbasak: absolutely!
<rbasak> thanks!
<hallyn> rbasak: if you want the latex source to make notes in, it's at http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc.serverguide.tex
<rbasak> thank you!
<hallyn> (jsut re-synced it;  i won't push to there again for now in the hopes of keeping your copies in sync :)
<hallyn> (note - Daviey said he had someone who was going to polish it later, so i'm just trying to get all the content in and accurate, nto going for polish or eloquence)
<rbasak> hallyn: so I had a possible issue yesterday - I have a btrfs root, but lxc-create -ing new containers seems to use space every time. Is this expected?
<hallyn> as in, full rootfs space?
<rbasak> yes
<hallyn> not expected, unless btrfs strangely reports
<hallyn> what does 'btrfs subvolume list' show?
<hallyn> (or whatever command shows subvolume info)
<hallyn> (note smoser coded and tested it so he might be better able to answer;  but it sounds wrong to me)
<rbasak> that does suggest that it's working
<hallyn> rbasak: no wait
<rbasak> but my available space goes down by 300 megs each time
<hallyn> no, no, no.  i don't know if i dropped a piece of smoser's work, but that is just not done right
<hallyn> it creates teh btrfs subvolume, then still calls the lxc-ubuntu template to populate it with rsync
<rbasak> that would explain what I'm seeing
<hallyn> hm, though rsycn should see the same dates and leave the data alone
<stgraber> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851895/
<hallyn> stgraber: thanks
<rbasak> "For rapid provisioning, you may wish to customize a “canonical” container..." -- I like what you did there :-)
<hallyn> i wanted to slap myself, but it's the right word to use there :)
<stgraber> hallyn: I guess we can also mention the crazy architecture simulation stuff somewhere in there as an advanced feature ;)
<hallyn> stgraber: hm, yeah
<hallyn> at least, just mention --arch for creation
<hallyn> hopefully it all works smoothly enough that we don't need to say any more about how it works
<hallyn> (if we wanted to write a LISA paper, it'd be a cool section to add)
<stgraber> hallyn: yeah, mentioning -a would be good and mentioning that if qemu-user-static is installed, then any supported architecture should work whatever your CPU actually is
<hallyn> ok
<rbasak> I haven't tried that feature yet but I think it'll be really useful for me. Thanks for that!
<hallyn> at some point i'll add the other templates (and their limitations) as well.  but not this week probably
<rbasak> hallyn: the documentation is great - thanks for that.
<rbasak> hallyn: for networking, I'm interested in also connecting lxc to a bridge that I manage, and separately I wonder if I can get an lxc machine to share the same ethernet interface as the host? So that they can bind to different ports but on the same IP.
<hallyn> (i've been typing so much on obsucre commands i rarely use that i forget what is actually in there, but) i do want how to use an existing bridge to be covered in teh guide...
<rbasak> hallyn: lxc-start surprised me by grabbing my terminal; I expected it to daemonize (like virsh start does). This is a pain because I then had to look up the command to stop it in a separate terminal. Might be worth documenting
<hallyn> different ports on same ip, that's not doable
<rbasak> Understood :-(
<hallyn> d'oh, yes, -d was on my list.  i must have deleted accidentally
<hallyn> well, no, wait
<hallyn> you *can* do that,
<hallyn> just don't give the container a network definition at all, and it will share the host's network.
<hallyn> i.e. leave out the 'lxc.network.type=veth' part of the config file
<rbasak> oooh, awesome, thanks!
<hallyn> belongs in there too, thanks :)
<_KaszpiR_> hi
<rbasak> that's my real use case - I have a VPS and IPv4 addresses are limited, but I would like separation between different things the server will do
<rbasak> I'm curious about what lxcguest did, but I don't suppose that's particularly important.
<rbasak> I hope that's useful feedback. The document really helped me though - I couldn't find this information concisely last week, and I think this will be really useful.
<hallyn> it did things like send out fake net-device-up for lo, mount an empty /lib/init/fstab so that moutnall doesn't mess up the host, and start a getty on /dev/console
<_KaszpiR_> I got a question, anyone got idea how to minimize server power usage? i'd like to make a home server that would not hod much pwoer if possible
<_KaszpiR_> *hog
<hallyn> (lxcguest ^)  but yeah i'm not sure i want that in the doc
<hallyn> rbasak: great, thanks.  i sort of feel like it's too long to be useful, but obviously it's still incomplete.  thanksf or the comments.
<rbasak> hallyn: for this kind of document, IMO long is not a problem, comprehensiveness is good - there should exist a document like that.
<hallyn> <nod> makes sense
<fluvvell> if anyone is familiar with dkim on postfix, can they suggest what "fatal: 8891:localhost: valid hostname or network address required" might mean in the mail log.
<wmp> hello, anybody know how to disable access to PCI and lshw,lspci to user?
#ubuntu-server 2012-02-22
<MoleMan> my root is mounted on a LVM, how do I get ubuntu server to recognise that I have extended the lvm?
<twb> It's automatic
<twb> Oh, maybe you forgot to resize the filesystem after extending the LV?
<MoleMan> yeah, is there anyway to do it if the FS is in use?
<MoleMan> or do I need a live CD? :(
<twb> Depends on the filesystem.  ext can online grow, but not online shrink
<MoleMan> ext4. and I grew the lv. whats the command to grow the FS?
<twb> resize2fs
<MoleMan> do I need to specify size or is there an option to fill the space?
<MoleMan> hmm, running with no options seems to be just filling the space automatically. Thanks :)
<MoleMan> is there a command that displays the same data as is shown when you first connect to SSH? (probably same as normal login)
<twb> It defaults to the new size of the LV
<twb> MoleMan: try cat /etc/motd
<MoleMan> thanks
<MoleMan> is it the bash config you use to create aliases for commands?
<twb> I don't understand the question
<MoleMan> nevermind, it was. In the bash.bashrc you can 'create' commands with such as "alias motd='cat /etc/motd'"
<MoleMan> so typing motd would run the command. New issue though, the motd is apparenty generated on connection, and just using cat to output it doesn't regenerate it... so it shows the same as when you connected
<twb> MoleMan: yes, this is an ubuntu "feature"
<twb> motd is supposed to be static content set by the sysadmin, but ubuntu hijacked it to put random other stuff in there and regenerate it on login, causing problems for everyone
<twb> motd = message of the day, e.g. "dear users I will be shutting the system down at 4PM for a hardware upgrade"
<MoleMan> but in theory, mustn't it be triggering a command/script to generate the MOTD, which in theory I could run myself... or will it be too deeply hidden within the system?
<twb> MoleMan: pam_motd.so does it
<twb> You are better off working out how to generate the information you actually care about
<sp4z> hi does anybody have a link for any documentation to add a line to the body of an email from clam av on a mail server saying that message has been scanned etc?
<twb> It should already be adding X- headers
<twb> Messing with the body is Naughty and Mean
<sp4z> twb, dont you have to do that to add a disclaimer anyway?
<twb> That's also naughty and mean
<sp4z> would you prefer setting clients to add disc in signature over doing it at mail server leve?
<twb> I don't see why a disclaimer is needed at all.
<qman___> if it's private enough to need a disclaimer, it's private enough that it shouldn't have been sent in the clear to begin with
<sp4z> yeah thats true
<twb> qman___: hear hear
<twb> Where "in the clear" means unencrypted, cf. S/MIME or GPG
<Canadian1296> What is the best package to set up a ftp server?
<twb> Canadian1296: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<twb> Canadian1296: for anonymous downloads, you should use HTTP; for authenticated uploads, you should use SFTP (which is built into SSH).
<twb> Canadian1296: note that you can grant SFTP access without granting general SSH shell access.
<Canadian1296> twb: I want authenticated uploads and dowloads, so SFTP. How do I set that up?
<twb> Canadian1296: do you know how to do a normal SSH shell setup?  (Which basically just means install openssh-server)
<funkysmell> hello
<Canadian1296> twb: Yes, I ssh into the server all the time. I want to be able to open a ftp/sftp client, connect to my server, authenticate, and have a list of files.
<funkysmell> I have installed UBUNUT server on a virtual machine, but am only able to access it via ssh at the moment. I would like to activate remote desktop so I can download some packages that arent available via apt-get.
<twb> Canadian1296: OK, all you do is configure something like this in sshd_config: http://paste.debian.net/157148/
<twb> Canadian1296: note that Match stanzas MUST go at the END of the file, also internal-sftp is not available in 8.04 LTS.
<twb> Canadian1296: you don't need all those options, e.g. you might want to still allow password-based logins.
<twb> Canadian1296: anyway, then all you do to allow someone to log in is to create a normal unix account and add them to the sftponly group.
<Canadian1296> twb: So add those lines to sshd_config, then add the users I want to login with to the group sftponly?
<twb> Yep, it's pretty easy now that internal-sftp exists
<twb> It means you can chroot them into somewhere (like $HOME in that example) without worrying about including binaries in it.
<twb> If this was, for example, to allow users to upload web stuff, you might instead have ChrootDirectory /var/www/<customer name>, or set the customer's $HOME to /var/www/<customer name>
<Canadian1296> twb: Is there a guide for this? I caught most of what you said, I just need a little clarification.
<twb> I dunno, I just read the manpages and worked it out myself
<twb> Feel free to quote me if you want to update a wiki page somewhere
<Canadian1296> It's okay, I think I got it. Hang on a sec
<Canadian1296> Okay I just blanked out. How do I add a user to a group?
<twb> sudo adduser fred sftponly
<Canadian1296> twb: I got it, thanks. ("usermod -aG sftponly user")
<twb> Recommend use high-level adduser/deluser rather than low-level useradd/del/mod.
<Canadian1296> Okay i will next time :)
<nicole> Hi there
<nicole> Web master here
<nicole> Any easy to use tools to configure a LAMP server with ?
<Guest21124> Any easy to use tools to configure a LAMP server with ?
<Guest21124> I do everything from the CLI
<Guest21124> Webmin is too broad also
<Guest21124> just wondering what other web admins use here
<Guest21124> Anyone actually alive
<Guest21124> What kidns of things do you guys use Ubuntu Server for?
<Guest21124> I'm deploying 10.04 tommorow
<Guest21124> to a few clients sites
<Guest21124> replaced Windows Server 2003
<Guest21124> :)
<Guest21124> #ubuntu
<Guest21124> hey EMKO
<Guest21124> Ar eyou a server user?
<Guest21124> Hello
<Guest21124> Why does nobody post here
<Guest21124> HELLOOO!!!
<onre> what?
<Guest21124> Hello
<Guest21124> I'm just a LAMP server admin, doing some migratios tmrw
<Guest21124> was wondering if you knew of any tools
<Guest21124> to administer them remotly, other then WEbmin
<onre> i configure things by hand, not using any web panels or stuff like that
<onre> in my experience they cause more problems than they solve
<Guest21124> What about eBox
<onre> never tried it
<Guest21124> Cool - thanks for the info
<Guest21124> do you run Ubuntu Server in a production environment?
<onre> it wouldn't fit my purposes very well, anyway. i run web and database servers. work stuff runs in amazon ec2, hobby stuff runs on real hardware
<onre> yes
<onre> servers @work handle ~4000 websites, hobby project is a single website getting ~4M page loads per month
<Guest21124> very cool
<Guest21124> im just starting out
<Guest21124> do you do any windows server stuff?
<Guest21124> i support a mixed environment, less then 100 clients
<onre> not really. last version of windows servers that i knew well was NT 4.0 :)
<Guest21124> interesting - so all of your servers are running ubuntu server? why didn't you go with debian or centos?
<onre> we actually migrated away from centos @work because personally i find it inferior to ubuntu :p debian, well... dunno about the situation now, but a few years ago debian was almost legendary in providing very old software versions in "stable" releases
<taipres> I run ubuntu on my vps only because it fights with me less when installing stuff
<taipres> redhat underlings(centos, fedora, etc...) aren't as kind
<onre> it also provides you with some sort of sensible default configurations for most stuff
<Guest21124> do you prefer 10.04
<onre> whereas in my experience centos doesn't
<Guest21124> or 11.10
<Guest21124> centos is the only OS i can use for my cpanel clients
<taipres> not much experience with centos, just know lot see to use it for a server
<onre> i run 10.04 LTS, going to upgrade to 12.04 when it's released (26th of April iirc)
<taipres> Guest why is that
<Guest21124> cpanl requirements
<taipres> lol
<taipres> and they're #1?
<Guest21124> oddly enough
<taipres> what a joke
<Guest21124> im vendor agnostic
<Guest21124> personally
<taipres> thought cpanel was written in php?
<Guest21124> no
<Guest21124> cgi
<Guest21124> all cgi
<taipres> oh
<onre> cgi is just an interface, not a language
<taipres> yeah, so what's the language C?
<taipres> I know directadmin is C++ I believe
<Guest21124> hm. not sure
<Guest21124> then
<onre> i've helped a friend with directadmin and found it to be rather miserable
<taipres> this sites says "cPanel is primarily written in Perl."
<taipres> onre what didn't like about directadmin?
<taipres> I haven't used much myself
<onre> well, i generally dislike this sort of "do-it-all" admin panel solutions, and this one was especially bad because it installed basically its own version of _everything_ (apache, php etc) under /usr/local
<Guest21124> onre
<Guest21124> thats how these work
<Guest21124> directadmin has a admin panel
<Guest21124> that runs in root
<Guest21124> but
<Guest21124> what about webmin
<onre> well i'm absolutely certain that you could integrate an application like this way better with distribution's own packaging system
<Guest21124> ever used it?
<Guest21124> it's free
<Guest21124> open-source
<Guest21124> more then just a web control panel
<onre> i still prefer configuring things by hand instead of relying on what the web admin tool's author has thought of as being a good way of configuring something
<Guest21124> i must submit, you manage more then i do
<Guest21124> perhaps im missing something, i always find the bash interface to be the most uncomofrtable option
<Guest21124> even when administering windows i love being able to RDP in
<Guest21124> im not ready to harness powershell
<Guest21124> some servers i install lwm and SSH in
<Guest21124> lwm, xrdp, and then i RDP over SSH
<Guest21124> theres lots of ways
<linocisco> how to post image?
<linocisco> imagebin is banned in my office
<koolhead17> linocisco: imgur.com :P
<linocisco> koolhead17, also banned
<linocisco> koolhead17, websense is banning
<koolhead17> need a very basic help with mysql. i have modified the my.cnf file with bind-address = 0.0.0.0
<koolhead17> still am not able to connect DB remotely. what am i missing now :(
<koolhead17> i remember was the only thing needed to be done!! :P
<koolhead17> gosh!1 got it. service mysql restart, upstart
<Guest21124> time to create your own proxy
<Guest21124> that websense doesn't know of
<Daviey> yeehaa, good morning everyone.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I want to setup ubuntu based router
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938485 in minicom (universe) "No keystrokes are sent - no outgoing serial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938485
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> I want to setup ubuntu based router
<linocisco> how to?
<_ruben> depends on your needs/wishes/skills/etc
<linocisco> _ruben, if i show required diagram, is it ok?
<linocisco> how to set up ubuntu based router?
<_ruben> a diagram likely won't show enough info, stuff like firewalling/NAT/dhcp/proxy/etc. you'll need to determine which parts you'll need and just install those. there's probably a ton of howtos and other docs to be found on the internet
<lynxman> morning o/
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> _ruben, just a router setup is fine
<_ruben> linocisco: "just a router" .. ok .. edit /etc/sysctl.conf and uncomment the line with 'net.ipv4.ip_forward=1' .. sudo sysctl -p .. done
<linocisco> _ruben, actually I wanted to show or upload a diagram of my setup but office network firewall ban all uploading sites
<_ruben> guess you should leave this stuff to the network admin(s) then
<linocisco> _ruben, I am All In One IT here
<_ruben> the remove the web surfing restrictions so you can do your job
<_ruben> s/the/then/
<linocisco> _ruben, I am checking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router. but it is not the way I want
<linocisco> _ruben, my setup is  (10.x.x.x)-- cable--(172.x.x.x)- VSAT-(172.x.x.x)--->(192.168.x.x).
<linocisco> _ruben, I just want to ping 192.168.x.xnetwork  from my current 10.x.x.x network
<xranby> linocisco: are you in controll of the cable and VSAT box ?
<_ruben> linocisco: you mean you have 2 locations, with the internet in between, and you want to connect those two?
<linocisco> xranby, sure . I am in end user indoor device control of two 172.x.x.x network. but they can ping each other due to backbone infrasture of ISP. THat is what I dont know
<linocisco> _ruben, yes. two locations has their own internet connection. as their internet speed from their ISP is slow. I want to share big internet from my 10.x.x.x to that site
<_ruben> linocisco: but there is no direct connection between those locations? if so, whatever routing tricks (including vpns) you will be doing, the speed won't improve at all for the slower location
<xranby> linocisco: can you list the routing tables at the cable and VSAT router
<xranby> ?
<jacobw> hi, i want to package a (libpam|libnss)-ldap and pam configuration
<jacobw> the files i want to replace aren't owned by any packages, /etc/ldap.conf and /etc/pam.d/common-*
<linocisco> _ruben, the thing for the time being is no connection has been established between (10.x.x. and 172.x.x.x ) which is at my end
<linocisco> _ruben, I dont know if I have to NAT OR Route between 10.x.x.x and 172.x.x.x network.
<fuhewkf> I have an issue with amavis-new-postfix
<jacobw> i can simply replace these files without notifying dpkg they already exist, but pam depends on them and thus removal of my package will break pam
<linocisco> xranby, sorry I have no routing table as 10.x.x.x and 172.x.x.x are not linked yet. I am seeking how to connect
<fuhewkf> I get an error when the setup scripts run: 'postconf: warning: spf-policyd_time_limit: unknown parameter'
<fuhewkf> in main.cf spf-policyd_time_limit is set to 3600s
<_ruben> linocisco: what is this 172.x.x.x network?
<linocisco> _ruben, I have two ISPs . one is 10.87.x.x (with better internet) and (172.x.x.x) which is (slow internet)
<greppy> linocisco: unless you are going to have a network connection that bypasses the internet connection for the 172.x.x.x site, you aren't going to improve anything by tunneling/vpn/proxy over the slow connection to a faster one.
<_ruben> you're getting private ip addresses from your isps? or that just the inside of your isps' provided routers
<linocisco> _ruben, my idea is to share our better internet bandwidth from 10.87.x.x network through (172.x.x.x) network to remote 192.168.x.x clients
<_ruben> and 172.x.x.x (172.0.0.0/8) isn't just some network, it consists of tons of networks
<_ruben> linocisco: you'll really needa figure out a way to show us a diagram, because your textual descriptions aren't making much sense
<linocisco> _ruben,  from the same ISP we got two internet line one is here in Main office and the other is at remote office but both are ISP's subnetted ips. they can ping each other
<linocisco> _ruben, with latency 1500ms minimum
<_ruben> linocisco: if the ISP is the same for both lines, the "slowness" is between the remote office and the ISP, which is nothing you can do about without running a direct cable between the 2 offices
<_ruben> even if you'd route traffic from slow office to the fast office, it'll use the slow office's slow link to get to the fast office's fast link
<_ruben> and thus, you won't win anything
<xranby> linocisco: at the "slow office"  can you ping the "fast-office" 172.x.x.x ip address?
<xranby> i think you will need to open a port in this router
<xranby> towards a vpn gateway inside the 10.87.x.x net work
<xranby> you can then connect from the 192.168.x.x network using vpn to the open port at the 172.x.x.x router
<_ruben> still likely wounldn't cause any speed improvements for the slow office
<xranby> well if the slow isp have simple network switches for the 172.x.x.x then it wil  be fast
<_ruben> as that office has a high latency satelite connection to the isp, so even if you'd route the traffic through the isp to the fast office, it'll still use the slow satelite connection
<xranby> since you will not go across the internet
<_ruben> xranby: i'm expecting the slowness to be between the office and the isp
<xranby> _ruben: ok yes.. we cant do anything to improve the speed of the VSAT link
<_ruben> exactly
<xranby> but we can workaround any slowdowns at the internet facing router if the ISP that got the 172.x.x.x network
<_ruben> and since both links are terminated at the same isp, traffic between the offices will never go out the internet anyways, even without any special tricks/hacks/whatever
<_ruben> unless it's a really, really, *really* crappy isp
<_ruben> or actually a really smart isp, as it takes a fair ammount of effort to route internal (from isp's pov) traffic over the internet ;)
<xranby> linocisco: did i understand correctly that at your fast office you got 2 ISP's?
<linocisco> xranby,  yes. one is overseas's Internet and the second internet is slow
<_ruben> and the 2nd internet is linked to the slow office as well, and since the slow office only has a single slow connection, there's nothing you can do to improve it other than getting a faster isp at that office, or run a cable yourself
<greppy> ( if it's overseas, I am thinking that running a cable could be really, really expensive )
<_ruben> i'm not saying it'd be a cheap solution, or possible at all, just stating the theoretical options :)
<xranby> linocisco: do your setup look like this:  internet <-> ISP 10.x.x.x <-> office router A <-> office network <-> office router B <-> ISP 2 172.x.x.x (with crappy conenction to internet) <-> closet router A <-> VSAT link equipment <-> remote 192.168.x.x network that want to avoid using the ISP 2 internet gateway
<_ruben> linocisco: is the latency from 192.168.1.0/24 to 172.16.1.0/24 any better than from 192.168.1.0/24 to a random site on the internet?
<_ruben> xranby: both offices have a crappy vsat link, and main office also has a better sat link
<linocisco> _ruben,  latency between two 172.x.x.x network is 1500 ms minimum.but without request timeout
<xranby> hmm ok
<_ruben> linocisco: there's no way to get rid of those delays, and 1500ms minimum won't give any decent speeds
<linocisco> _ruben, but email or internet is not SIP based. so TCP/IP will be ok. won't ??
<_ruben> in order for the remote office to get better speeds, it'll need a better link, either to the main office or the internet
<_ruben> linocisco: tcp/ip wont like it very much either
<linocisco> _ruben, actually two Local ISP VSAT links between two offices will act as VPN. like WAN
<_ruben> and since you'll likely be requiring a vpn for this setup, it'll only get worse as the vpn introduces overhead
<linocisco> _ruben,  here two local VSAT links is acting like (VPN+slow interent)
<linocisco> _ruben, so no way??
<_ruben> linocisco: highly doubt it, as the vast links themselves are likely to be a bigpart of the bottlenecks
<_ruben> s/vast/vsat/
<linocisco> _ruben, ok i see
<linocisco> _ruben,  another question is if we buy ADSL or another internet line for remote office, how can we load balance automatically if one line is down?
<greppy> linocisco: you want failover, not load balance.
<linocisco> _ruben, I would also much appreciate that load balancing would also accomodate for combined internet spped
<_ruben> linocisco: most dual-wan routers have that option built-in, for a linux solution: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<linocisco> greppy, yes. failover and fail back or fail safe
<greppy> load balancing across links to different ISPs is just asking for strange things to happen, that your users probably will not appreciate.
<_ruben> link balancing over 2 internet links is pretty tricky
<_ruben> unless you'll be having your own PI/PA address space and do stuff with BGP
<linocisco> _ruben,  so what do I do ? our ISPs here will provide only subnetted private ips
<_ruben> linocisco: failover will likely be the best you can achieve
<linocisco> _ruben, ok fail over fail back fail safe solution alone is ok?
<_ruben> a common solution for the failover part tends to be selfmade scripts: ping primary default gateway every X seconds, if no response: change default gateway to secondary
<_ruben> again, tons of stuff can be found on the internet on this subject
<linocisco> _ruben, I am thinking of ubuntu based solution first. If not possible, I need to buy hardware device
<linocisco> _ruben, doesn't http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html solve??
<_ruben> linocisco: automatic failover when one link fails will require kernel patches in order for it to work properly
<_ruben> the so-called dead gateway detection patches
<___MAX> hi i am trying to backup all my installed package with this command " directory dpkg-repack"  and i give the following command in the terminal sudo fakeroot -u dpkg-repack ' dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut f1' error came up apkg-repack:package dpkg --get-selections .... . not installed
<___MAX> ikonia:
<___MAX> any body !
<ikonia> ___MAX: what ?
<___MAX> help :)
<___MAX> >	hi i am trying to backup all my installed package with this command " directory dpkg-repack" and i give the following command in the terminal sudo fakeroot -u dpkg-repack ' dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut f1' error came up apkg-repack:package dpkg --get-selections .... . not installed
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> ___MAX: ok, I've never used that command, but work it through
<samba35> how do i open .php page
<ikonia> ___MAX: does dpkg --get-selections work ?
<ikonia> samba35: open it with what ?
<samba35> browser
<___MAX> alone yes
<ikonia> samba35: you need a web server running a php module
<samba35> i want o install wordpress and just want to test test.php it prompt me to open with
<samba35> yes its running
<ikonia> ___MAX: ok, so dpkg --get-selections | grep install, does that work
<___MAX> ikonia:but  i think it's not recognize the direcotry dpkg-repack
<___MAX> ok.sec
<___MAX> no
<samba35> let me check again
<ikonia> samba35: then visit the url in your browser
<samba35> yes
<ikonia> samba35: so what's the problem ?
<___MAX> ikonia: dpkg --get-selections | grep install not  work
<ikonia> ___MAX: there you go then
<samba35> when i open url it give me message open php file with
<samba35> it did not find correct mime
<ikonia> samba35: then your webserver does not have the php5 module installed and enabled
<___MAX> ikonia: so wat id  no need for the cut and grep
<ikonia> samba35: if you visit https://help.ubuntu.com and look in the server section it explains how to install apache with php5
<ikonia> ___MAX: what ?
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<___MAX> ikonia: in the command no need for grep and cut
<ikonia> I don't know, I can't quite see what you are doing, or your thought process so I don't know
<___MAX> ikonia: ok the coomand again:fakeroot -u dpkg-repack ' dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut f1'
<___MAX> ikonia: dpkg-repack is folder i create in my home directory
<ikonia> ___MAX: I say the command but I don't understand what you are doing with that process,
<ikonia> ___MAX: you know the "| grep install" is failing, so I don't know what you want me to "fix"
<___MAX> ikonia : ok,thx
<samba35> ikonia, how do i repair apt repository ?
<samba35> i am getting some error with E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing ? even after trying this two option i am getting error
<ikonia> samba35: what's wrong with it ?
<ikonia> samba35: please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<samba35> http://pastebin.com/q6L72D14
<_ruben> you're using ppa's that longer exist it seems
<samba35> how to fix it i even try to uncomment that
<samba35> is it becase of proxy ?
<xranby> samba35:  look inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<xranby> and remove the file for this repository
<samba35> ok
<samba35> ikonia, xranby _ruben thanks
<ikonia> samba35: please be aware that if you are using PPA's your system maybe in an unstable state, depending on what those PPA's install
<xranby> samba35: no problem
<samba35> ic
<_ruben> might wanna find the proper new url for those ppa, unless they got continued. if they got continued because said versions are now in the main repos, you should be fine to just disable 'em
<samba35> deleted some of them
<linocisco> hi
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938612 in squid3 (main) "Squid3 3.1.11-1ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938612
<koolhead17> need some help with sed, anyone :)
<_ruben> koolhead17: how about some more specific question(s)?
<koolhead17> _ruben: let me pastebin
<_ruben> also, the best place would likely be ##sed :)
<koolhead17> _ruben: its trivial, i donvito t understand what am doing wrong here :(
<koolhead17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852613/
<koolhead17> sed: -e expression #1, char 12: unknown option to `s'
<_ruben> you're not escaping the slashes
<koolhead17> escaping?
<_ruben> replace each / with \/, except for the 3 s/foo/bar/ slashes
<koolhead17> ooh ok
<rbasak> or just use another character instead of /
<_ruben> or that
<rbasak> sed -i's_sqlite:////var/lib/glance/glance.sqlite_mysql://user:secret@10.10.2.10/db_g' /etc/glance/glance-registry.conf
<koolhead17> rbasak: sed: -e expression #1, char 7: extra characters after command   am getting after executing the above :
<koolhead17> (
<rbasak> Put a space after the -i
<_ruben> and i tend to explicitly mention the -e, so sed -i -e's.....'
<koolhead17> rbasak:  _ruben thanks, it worked
 * koolhead17 is happy
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a way to get a notification of some sort everytime a specific user logs into the system?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938215 in euca2ools (main) "euca-describe-instances graceless with unexpected args" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938215
<soren> zul: I'm confused by this commit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/nova/essex/revision/315
<soren> zul: Who authored those changes?
<zul> soren: heckj
<zul> brb
<soren> but..
<soren> zul: Ok, so heckj made the patch. Attached to a bug somewhere?
<soren> zul: Or how did you get it?
<zul> soren: i got the patch directly from heckj there was no changelog entry to it
<soren> zul: Ok.
<autoditac> heyho. any md-raid and ext3 experts in here?
<soren> No worries.
<zul> soren: so i muddled through :9
<autoditac> i am struggling to recover an ext3 filesystem on an md raid5 device where subsequently 2 out of three drives failed - not physically: they've lost the connection to the sata controller, presumably due to an error of the controllers driver. the md metadata superblocks got corrupted during the process so i recreated the array with the last known to work drive-layout using --asume-clean . mount didn't find any filesystem superblock so
<autoditac>  i took an image backup of two of the drives, reassembled again with one missing drive, initiated an "fcks.ext3 -y /dev/md0" and crossed fingers. fsck is running for 4 hours now (1TB Array), is in its 3d iteration and finds an unbelievable amount of multiply claimed blocks . any hint for a tool to debig that problem?
<autoditac> s/debig/debug
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938699 in nova (main) "nova-compute runaway memory allocation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938699
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938702 in nova (main) ""nova-manage fixed list" no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938702
<dholbach> ^ can anyone help my friend autoditac? any suggestions?
<uvirtbot`> dholbach: Error: "can" is not a valid command.
<ikonia> autoditac: that sounds interesting
<ikonia> autoditac: can I query why you don't want to let it run go an end state and then work forward from there ? eg: the multiply claimed blocks shouldn't be a problem at the end of it ?
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> co
<linocisco> _ruben,
<autoditac> ikonia, thanks for the hint - but two files sharing blocks doesn't sound like data integrity to me ....
<autoditac> fsck is still running, of course
<ikonia> autoditac: sharing the same block sounds like integrity (at least at some level) to me in that how it's recovering
<ikonia> autoditac: I think you're going to have to accept some sort of data loss though, if you've lost 2 out of 3 in a raid5 stripe, bits will be missing
<PedroGomes> Hi, I'm trying to build an partition perseed recipe but I can't figure out some of the options and I can't find any info about them either
<PedroGomes> on the partition you see things like: 40 50 100 ext3
<ikonia> autoditac: have you got any backups of the file systems with the 3 drives working ?
<PedroGomes> what are the 3 numbers?
<linocisco> how to setup failover server for two ISPs
<linocisco> ??
<autoditac> ikonia, it's not my system and the customers, of course, has no backups. http://www.redhat.com/archives/ext3-users/2009-February/msg00028.html suggest that when 5 files claim one block, four of them have to be deleted :-(
<ikonia> autoditac: but isn't part of the reason you've got that because you've lost a disk and you're running the file system on a small block distribution, shouldn't fsck clean this and rebuild it correctly from the inode pointers (isn't this pretty much why it's so slow)
<wonderman> can someone tell me how to do graceful restart of apache on ubuntu?
<ikonia> wonderman: service apache2 stop
<wonderman> apache2ctl graceful    this doesnt work
<ikonia> wonderman: service apache2 start
<wonderman> stop the server? no lol
<wonderman> i want to do graceful restart for purposes of log rotation
<wonderman> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/logs.html
<wonderman> is this correct ?     >    sudo apache2ctl graceful
<ikonia> wonderman: in what way is graceful not working ?
<wonderman> i didnt run with sudo, it seems
<ikonia> ahhh
<wonderman> i guess if i add to my users cron, i can use sudo ?
<wonderman> or, if i add to 'logrotate'
<ikonia> sure, you'll need to change the sudoers file to not prompt for a password
<wonderman> o?
<wonderman> that would be handy anyway, where is that option lol
<ikonia> visudo will allow you to edit the sudoers file
<wonderman> yes i know, but ive never seen that option
<wonderman> what do i need to add for that option ?
<ikonia> it's the NOPASSWD option, there is a page on the ubuntu wiki that explains it quite well
<wonderman> not commented in sudoers by default then ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the sudoers file is just a config file, it doesn't have options detailed in it
<ikonia> wonderman: copy the admin group rule as a based, change the group to say "nopasswd" create a nopasswd group, add you user to it
<ikonia> wonderman: change the ALL option for the sudo /usr/bin/apache2ctl graceful"
<koolhead17> during nova-volume installation on Oneiric i got this warning http://paste.ubuntu.com/852808/  is it okey?
 * koolhead17 rushes 4 home
<ikonia> wonderman: then set the NOPASSWD:ALL option for that user
<wonderman> maybe ill just do it as root lol
<ikonia> wonderman: the wiki page explains it cleaner
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938752 in lxc (universe) "Lucid containers don't have sudo set up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938752
<linocisco> how to setup failover server for two ISPs ??
<_ruben> 11:25 < _ruben> a common solution for the failover part tends to be selfmade scripts: ping primary default gateway every X seconds, if no response: change default gateway to secondary
<ikonia> linocisco: sorry, that doesn't make sense
<linocisco> ikonia, why not?
<linocisco> ikonia, the server should be as proxy server for all clients PCs and it is connected to two ISP lines
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938763 in nova (main) "nova compute manager traceback during _sync_power_states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938763
<ikonia> linocisco: well for starters your server will have to routes out to the internet, how is it going to decided which is should use, you'd have to script or use something such as ivpsadm to add/remove the route you want to use
<linocisco> ikonia, the proxy server should have two NICs connecting to 2 ISPs. Server should know if one line is down and fail over to another working line
<MatBoy> mhh my iscsitarget is crashing when vmware is making a iscsi volume on it
<linocisco> ikonia, I just want to accomplish this
<ikonia> linocisco: you won't be able to have 2 default gateways
<MatBoy> why is scst removed from ubuntu ?
<linocisco> ikonia, I see. I mean two DGW on proxy server alone. all clients PC will point to proxy server in browser
<ikonia> linocisco: yes, but your server will still need a default gateway to get out to the internet, you can't have two of those
<linocisco> ikonia, so what about three servers? one ISP line with one server. the third server will connect to those two servers and check
<ikonia> linocisco: I'm sorry that makes no sense
<ikonia> linocisco: think of it as a physical hardware issue
<ikonia> linocisco: 1 physical device cannot have 2 default gateways
<ikonia> linocisco: the default gateway in your example has to be a DSL line to get you out to the internet
<linocisco> so why are dual WAN routers appears in the market?
<ikonia> linocisco: you cannot have multiple default gateways
<ikonia> linocisco: because they are wan routers with logical seperation inside
<linocisco> ikonia, can't we do that using ubuntu server?
<ikonia> linocisco: not how you suggest, no
<ikonia> you'd have to look at what _ruben said
<linocisco> _ruben, thanks
<MatBoy> aha... some odd setting my my iscsi target
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #938765 in lxc (universe) "Container will no longer start under 12.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938765
<_ruben> MatBoy: was scst ever part of ubuntu??
<Daviey> rbasak: Hey, do you know what would cause http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html ?
<Daviey> rbasak: specifically linux-meta-armadaxp , but bonus points for the rest.
<rbasak> Daviey: yes - libreoffice on armhf is still a work in progress. The ARM team are on it, but it's complicated
<Daviey> rbasak: do we have an ETA?
<rbasak> Not that I know of. They're aiming for this cycle :)
<rbasak> armadaxp I don't know
<rbasak> I do know it's an area of active work, but don't know more detailed status than that
<rbasak> cooloney or mahmoh may know
<rbasak> (neither are here)
<rbasak> mahmoh is in #ubuntu-arm
<jhobbs> rbasak: fyi, i posted a comment here on the u-boot pxe tftp path issue here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot-linaro/+bug/927781
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 927781 in u-boot-linaro "PXELINUX implementation doesn't respect dhcp ConfigFile or PathPrefix values" [Undecided,In progress]
<Daviey> rbasak: thanks!
<rbasak> jhobbs: thanks, I'll try that!
<rbasak> jhobbs: it's a horrible hack though overloading the meaning of filename like that. I'd never have guessed at trying it. Is it documented anywhere?
<jhobbs> pxelinux behaves the same way actually
<jhobbs> except it actually uses the file that's downloaded
<jhobbs> it's mentioned in the README.pxe file in u-boot though it could perhaps be clearer
<Daviey> jhobbs: comprehensive writeup, thanks!
<rbasak> Hmm. I never see the u-boot source tree though. I just download MLO and u-boot.bin from the netinst directory, for example.
<jhobbs> :) feel free to use the bug writeup in a wiki or wherever you'll see it
<rbasak> Hmm
<rbasak> I can't think of a good place for it to be :)
<wonderman> ikonia: , this is the default logrotate conf for apache2 in ubuntu, is this the best way to restart apache? i should just leave this and copy it to my new config for a different virtualhost?
<wonderman> if [ -f "`. /etc/apache2/envvars ; echo ${APACHE_PID_FILE:-/var/run/apache2.pid}`" ]; then                        /etc/init.d/apache2 reload > /dev/null
<wonderman> i was just going to do the last part, what does the first bit actually do?
<ikonia> wonderman: seems fine
<MatBoy> damn I gate iscsitarget on ubuntu these days
<hallyn> stgraber: maybe i'td be worthwhile to introduce CACHEDIR= and CONTAINERDIR= variables in /etc/default/lxc...  probably not FFE-worthy though
<hallyn> (bc while it's easy enough to symlink/bindmount, I suspect it'll be just enough work to be done wrong by a few people)
<stgraber> hallyn: ok, so sudoers always had "sudo" as a sudoers group since at least lucid, though that group didn't exist on Ubuntu
<stgraber> hallyn: the installer used to add the entry for the admin group from lucid to maverick, then in natty it was moved to the default sudoers file
<stgraber> hallyn: I guess the easiest will be to always create the sudo group and add the ubuntu user to it and for < Precise, also add the user to the admin group (to avoid issues with some tools expecting this)
<stgraber> hallyn: I'll update my patch and upload a new LXC unless you have something else to bundle with it
<hallyn> stgraber: since you ask :)  http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc-running.debdiff
<stgraber> hallyn: is the "XXX " standard in lxc's code (looks kind of weird in the diff)
<hallyn> stgraber: not really, but the problem is there are 3 or 4 more messages after that inoutput, so it needs to stand out
<hallyn> I don't want to go introducing plumbing to hide later messages...
<stgraber> hmm, indeed
<hallyn> but i don't want "container already running" drowned out by junk about not removing the cgroup
<hallyn> making it bold would be nice, but i'm afraid it wouldn't be 100% portable
<hallyn> open to other ideas
<hallyn> maybe just \n's around it?
<stgraber> the Ubuntu template uses "\n##\n# Important message\n##\n" but I'm not sure how that'd look in lxc-start
<hallyn> I think it'd look fine
<hallyn> oh, actually the patch was wrong version anyway.  lemme send new version trying that output
<roaksoax> smoser: ping
<hallyn> stgraber: serge@ubuntu:~/packages/lxc/p$ sudo lxc-start -n lxcbuild
<hallyn> lxc-start: failed (98) to create the command service point /var/lib/lxc/lxcbuild/command
<hallyn> lxc-start: ##
<hallyn> lxc-start: # The container appears to be already running! #
<hallyn> lxc-start: ##
<hallyn> lxc-start: failed to add command handler to mainloop
<hallyn> lxc-start: mainloop exited with an error
<hallyn> lxc-start: Device or resource busy - failed to remove cgroup '/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset//lxc/lxcbuild'
<hallyn> gah!
<EvilResistance> hallyn, pastebin mjuch?
<EvilResistance> much*
<hallyn> that was supposed to be my pastebin url
<hallyn> damned clipboard
<stgraber> hallyn: to be consistent with the template, I'd remove the end of line # but yeah, that should be visible enough ;)
<hallyn> stgraber: ok, EOL # removed, debdiff is at http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc-running.debdiff
<stgraber> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852959/
<hallyn> why removing leading space from ttydir?
<stgraber> hallyn: so when it's not set it's "lxc.devttydir=" instead of "lxc.devttydir= "
<stgraber> hallyn: the variable contains a leading space to make it look good when it has a value
<hallyn> oh, ok
<hallyn> looks good, thanks.
<stgraber> doing a quick test of the new template and will upload afterwards
<hallyn> i pushed that patch to github, so Forwarded could be changed to 'yes' i suppose
<hallyn> i'd email aptches to the m-l, but that's generally less useful than pushing to github
<hallyn> noone ever reviews there, dlezcano only rarely does, and there's no ogod way to keep track of unreviewed patches
<stgraber> ok, will mark it forwarded
<hallyn> thanks
<stgraber> hallyn: uploaded
<Plizzo> I have a server running Ubuntu Server 11.10 x64 and I'm experiencing random system freezes, can anyone help me?
<adam_g> Daviey: jamespage are we now triggering oneiric deploy+test on pre-commits to stable openstack branches?
<hallyn> Plizzo: does it eventually unfreeze, or does it hang until you powe roff?
<Plizzo> hallyn: It's complete frozen until I force power it off
<Plizzo> hallyn: It does not respond to anything, and all network protocols are shut off
<roaksoax> Daviey: we should assume that the new cobblernlist no longer supports user/passwor dright?
<hallyn> Plizzo: i'd go ask on #ubuntu-kernel.  i've seen the same thing back in oneiric on my laptop
<hallyn> and, when that happened, cpu would top out (so it would overheat eventually)
<hallyn> (cause of course it would happen invariably at 3am :)
<yurikoles> my ISP tells me that i have 100MB/S
<Plizzo> hallyn: I have an LCD on my chassi that I installed, and that freezes as well, but when it does, the CPU is at 0.0
<fakhir> hello. I installed freeradius but I cant find any of the client configuration files that the documentation references such as /etc/radiusclient
<yurikoles> can someone download file from my pc in multithreaded mode?
<hallyn> Plizzo: well it might be worth trying to see if alt-sysrq-T etc show anything
<Plizzo> What is that?
<hallyn> hit alt plus the sysrq key plus '?' for a list of keybindings
<hallyn> alt-sysrq-t will show a list of tasks
<Plizzo> What is the sysrq key?
<hallyn> you'll have to look for it.  usually under f12 or something
<Plizzo> Ah, found it
<Plizzo> hallyn: Should I run that now?
<hallyn> no, when it is hung
<hallyn> chances are, it'll be so hung you'll see nothing, but it's worth a try
<hallyn> still i'd go ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<Plizzo> Okay
<Plizzo> Thanks!
<Plizzo> My consoles freeze as well when it freezes, so no commands have worked earlier
<Plizzo> But I'll give it a shot
<hallyn> Plizzo: are you running X?
<Plizzo> hallyn: I am running XBMC at the moment, but even when X is not running, it still freezes
<hallyn> If so, try hitting ctrl-alt-f1 whenever you leave.  then if it crashes you'll be on console
<hallyn> if you're not on console whe you hit alt-syrq-? you probably won't see the output
<Plizzo> I am always on console
<Plizzo> I am not currently running XBMC as I'm testing it
<hallyn> ok
<Plizzo> I have an Nvidia 520 GPU installed, and I was thinking maybe it's what's causing it
<Plizzo> I guess I'll have to take it out and de-install the drivers to test
<hallyn> which drivers are you running?
<hallyn> wait,
<hallyn> this isn't the right channel for that.  ppl will get edgy
<jamespage> adam_g, is that creating issue? we can disable
<adam_g> jamespage: i dont think it is
<Plizzo> hallyn: I'm running the nvidia-current plus the vdpau drivers
<Cryp71c> I'm helping admin a server which runs some minecraft server instances...I was curious, what's the functional differences between vnc, ssh, and something like freenx ?
<Cryp71c> Also, I know vnc runs off port 5900 by default (that's what we're using at present), does freenx use a specific port?
<PedroGomes> Hi, can i define pass-num in with d-i partman?
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: VNC and freenx are pretty similar
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: they are GUI's, and, IMO, useless on a server. :)
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: ssh is a terminal based interface, and includes encryption/authentication. Its at a lower level than the others, and is far more useful for server administration.
<Cryp71c> :P tbh I would love to turn off X (I have the power to do so), my fear is fucking something up then having the guy who is physically near the server have the trouble of restarting it / fixing X or whatever.
<Cryp71c> Mostly, just looking for a snappy way to admin this server.
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: does minecraft server require X?
<Cryp71c> no, each instance runs in a terminal
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: ok, so you can use 'screen' to do that without X
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: X is more likely to break your server than help you fix it. :)
<Cryp71c> I've heard of screen, but never used it (my home system is 100% gaming, so no linux there).
<Cryp71c> (so I typically don't have the need to view what was up on my workstation at my home...which - I think - is one of the purposes of screen?)
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> well, in a way perhaps (:
<Tm_T> screen holds the terminal session even when there's no terminal session attached to the screen session
<Tm_T> this way you can leave apps running and you can attach to the screen session later and continue from where it was left
<Tm_T> very neat on remote use, but also on local
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: actually tmux is better than screen. :)
 * Tm_T sees flamewar incoming
<PedroGomes> also a supporter of Tmux
<SpamapS> I use tmux and byobu (an enhanced tmux/screen) to start long running stuff before I go down stairs .. then I can pop them back up and check their status on my tablet. :)
<Cryp71c> Tm_T, yeah that sounds like what I had heard others using it for (among other purposes, I'm sure)
 * kirkland high fives SpamapS :-)
<Cryp71c> SpamapS, I'd love to do all of this, believe me...but I'm quite afraid of - now that the server is at least running - messing things up :)
<SpamapS> Tm_T: heh.. in this case, there's no flame war. screen is basically dead as an upstream project.. tmux is a new implementation, that is rapidly improving.
<Cryp71c> furthermore, SSH is still blocked...waiting on server owner to open up 22.
<SpamapS> kirkland: hey, while I have your attention..
<Tm_T> SpamapS: I must have lost few screws during the years, I often use screen sessions inside tmux
<kirkland> SpamapS: yo!
<SpamapS> kirkland: if I attach to a byobu+tmux that is already attached to a smaller viewport ... how do I say "no, make it bigger" ?
<SpamapS> Tm_T: yeah, thats.. weird. ;)
<kirkland> SpamapS: ctrl-a :set-window-option -g aggressive-resize off
<kirkland> SpamapS: I'm actually looking for input on what's the most sane option there
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: being afraid of messing up the server is so 2003 .. you need to be comfortable with your automation to a point where you can rebuild a new server in 20 minutes. :)
<kirkland> SpamapS: limit to the smallest, or override to the largest
<kirkland> SpamapS: opinion?
<SpamapS> kirkland: ahhh so aggressive-resize is the culprit.. I'd have thought it would do the opposite of what it is doing
<kirkland> SpamapS: or, perhaps I should bind a hot key to toggling that
<SpamapS> kirkland: no I like the way it works now.. just sometimes I want to flip-flop them.
<kirkland> SpamapS: right, me too...  I think I might hotkey it
<Cryp71c> SpamapS, not really a sysadmin :) So..not much confidence in precisely what I'm doing at any given moment.
<smoser> roaksoax, here now.
<kirkland> SpamapS: while I have YOUR attention ... did you catch our Sh*t IT Security guys say?  I thought you'd particularly enjoy it :-)
<SpamapS> kirkland: Hah, yes, I died.
<kirkland> SpamapS: :-)  awesome
<kirkland> SpamapS: as we were filming, I though, damn, I wish Clint were here, he'd kill at this!
<SpamapS> kirkland: "You don't have to forward me that email. I've already seen it. In fact, EVERYBODY has seen it."
<Cryp71c> SpamapS, I would like to be more comfortable in sysadmin and whatnot...I don't suppose you have any comprehensive material I might review? Perhaps a modern book?
<kirkland> SpamapS: :-)  thank you, thank you, that was one of the lines I wrote (but did not deliver)
<kirkland> SpamapS: we're currently working on a parody of Spinal Tap's Big Bottom --->  Big Data
<SpamapS> kirkland: jcastro and I have been trying to think up something to parody w/ juju..
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: google for "devops" ... see you in a year. :)
<Cryp71c> SpamapS, -_-
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: no but really.. puppet.. chef.. juju ... pick one. :)
<Cryp71c> puppet, chef, juju ?
<kirkland> SpamapS: maybe Phil Collins?  Sussudio?  Jujudio?
<jcastro> hey alright, party in the server channel
<jcastro> que tal kirkland!
<kirkland> jcastro: yo yo!
<kirkland> okay, go to this page, and tell me that mdz doesn't look like phil collins in that picture ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sussudio
<zul> adam_g: ping
<koolhead17> kirkland: heh
<roaksoax> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fire alarm
<adam_g> zul: pong
<zul> adam_g: i think that high load might be happening because of usb tablet in the libvirt xml template
<zul> adam_g: are you seeing it on the ci builds now?
 * koolhead17 wonders if roaksoax has safely evacuated!! :P
<adam_g> zul: no, i haven't seen it other than that one time
<adam_g> zul: whats the usb tablet? it might be libvirt related, since i saw it happening on volume attachment / detach
<zul> https://github.com/openstack/nova/blob/master/nova/virt/libvirt/connection.py#L107
<zul> i see it when running libvirt-lxc at least though
<adam_g> zul: so enabling --use_usb_tablet causing it to bloat?
<zul> adam_g: i think so
<CharlieSu> could anyone tell me if this is an issue with my computers archtype or if the remote InRelease file is corrupt? https://gist.github.com/95feb8c9c240bc087afc
<hallyn> stgraber: apt-get dist-upgrade of a server just gave me
<hallyn> resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink, not doing anything.
<hallyn> ignore?
<hallyn> (if so, should the msg be silenced?)
<stgraber> hallyn: the warning is for users who manually disabled resolvconf by turning /etc/resolv.conf to a file instead of the symlink
<stgraber> hallyn: if you didn't do that manually, then something is wrong because /etc/resolv.conf should be a symlink
<hallyn> i just started a stock precise cloud iamge
<hallyn> updated it
<hallyn> got that
<stgraber> it should have shipped with a symlink until it's a pretty old image
<stgraber> *unless
<hallyn> feb 7
 * stgraber looks at resolvconf changelog
<hallyn> well, i guess normal users aren't supposed to be using precise yet, so this doesn't affect them, hence maybe isn't a problem?
<stgraber> hmm, this was fixed on the 2nd of February in theory
<stgraber> if it's fixed in a recent cloud image, it's not a problem indeed, otherwise something is messing with the cloud images in interesting ways
<CharlieSu> Would anyone please help me.  this has to be a easy question..  Please help me understand if this is an issue w/ my system or if it is the remote package repo..  https://gist.github.com/95feb8c9c240bc087afc
<hallyn> stgraber: it's the most recent cloud image in canonistack...
<hallyn> stgraber: separate question: do you ever use macvlan nics in containers?
<stgraber> hallyn: I tried once but it's a mess, won't work on wifi (because you're limited to a single mac) and containers can't talk to each other
<hallyn> stgraber: with vepa mode contaienrs are supposed to be able to talk to each other,
<hallyn> but I can't get macvlan to work on a cloud instance
<hallyn> (let alone wireless, of course :)
<hallyn> all right, was hoping you had some magic to maek it work :)  thanks
<hallyn> there i go again typing reboot in the wrong window
<guntbert> BlInK: trouble with your connection?
<BlInK> yeah...sorry... im just gonna log off
<adam_g> zul: we really need to find a way to avoid the dbconfig-common prompts during keystone install
<zul> adam_g: agreed
<hallyn> rbasak: did you ever figure out the btrfs problem with containers?
<adam_g> zul: what if we just didnt use it? and do what we dow ith all other packages, just configure sqlite by default
<hallyn> stgraber: rbasak: http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc.serverguide.tex (and .pdf) are updated.  I'm written out for a bit.
<zul> adam_g: im leaning towards removing it, but i want to explore options a bit more
<zul> Daviey: ^^^
<adam_g> zul: what are the downsides /w going the sqlite-by-default route?
<stgraber> hallyn: "/srv/lxccahe
<zul> adam_g: it will just make using mysql a bit more harder to use but we do that anyways
<stgraber> hallyn: also, why doing the bind mount + the symlink? shouldn't it be one or the other?
<zul> adam_g: but i dont like the interactivity we have with keystone now
<hallyn> stgraber: yes it is one or the other.  I was just showing both ways
<stgraber> hallyn: right, but the first example shows using symlinks and the second shows using symlinks + bindmounts. I'd have expected the second to be only bind-mounts
<hallyn> it was meant to be.  will fix, thx
<hallyn> stgraber: pls give extra scrutiny to the arch section :)  (in ubuntu template subsection, and in configuration file section)
<stgraber> hallyn: the guide is starting to look really good. Might be worth adding a table of all the lxc-* and their role (including mentioning that -attach won't work)
<stgraber> hallyn: s/providinghierarchical
<stgraber>  /providing hierarchical/
<stgraber> (not sure what's wrong with me and line breaks today ...)
<hallyn> stgraber: i'm not sure i got that in the end :)  could you rephrase?
<Daviey> zul: dbconfig-common... hmm, i had something similar on a package previously.. managed to get rid of them, but it was a apin
<Daviey> what is causing them to show?
<zul> Daviey: asking users if they want to use mysql, postgresql etc
<stgraber> hallyn: unrelated to the guide, it's just that for some reason whenever I copy/paste something I get the carriage return with it... I meant my previous senstence to be 's/providinghierarchical/providing hierarchical/' on one line :)
<hallyn> ok but i didn't see providinghierarchical anywhere
<Daviey> zul: drop it to debconf low, and default to sqlite?
<Daviey> sqlite is the recommended, right?
<stgraber> hallyn: 3.8 first line
<zul> it is...but i havent figured out how to drop the debconf
<hallyn> ooooh.  ok :)
<stgraber> hallyn: might be worth mentioning that lxc.arch is the equivalent of doing 'setarch' to set the personality flag and so 'armel/armhf/...' aren't valid values on x86
<stgraber> though I remember fixing the upstream code to not crash in such case at least ;)
<stgraber> (that's one thing I caught during the sprint in Austin)
<hallyn> stgraber: what's fuzzy to me is how that works with the arm emulation using qemu-user, which
<hallyn> is why i was hoping you'd update my section :)(
<hallyn> stgraber: on the table of lxc-* commands, you mean in addition to the descriptions i already have, right?  with ultra-brief synopsis?
<stgraber> hallyn: well, my understanding is that anything running under qemu-user-status will have uname() being caught and handled anyway, so the value of lxc.arch is only going to affect the native arch binaries running in that container
<stgraber> hallyn: which in our case means the arch seen by upstart, mountall, iproute and isc-dhcp-client
<stgraber> hallyn: right, just a table with a line per command would be great
<hallyn> so, you specify lxc-create -t ubuntu -- -a armhf,
<stgraber> yep and you don't have to care about lxc.arch, IIRC it simply won't be set
<hallyn> lxc ignores the lxc.arch = armh4 entry?  and the kernel just causes the armhf binaries to be rfun by qemu?
<hallyn> ok
<hallyn> i'll update that (and try it out)
<dforthman> Is there a channel for GroundWork Nagios front end?
<zul> Daviey/adam_g: figured it out will have something tonight/tomorrow hopefully
<Daviey> zul: oh?
<jMCg> Hello happy people!
<jMCg> Is there a particular reason why /boot/vmlinuz-* is 600 on Ubuntu?
<zul> Daviey: it will need some bells and whistles but nothing i cant handle :)
<Daviey> zul: it's in safe hands :)
<adam_g> zul: cool, whatya gonna do
<zul> adam_g: ill preseed some db_conf before running dbconfig
<Daviey> zul: err, can't you set a Default value in the template?
<zul> Daviey: yeah you can
<Daviey> isn't that cleaner?
<Daviey> and setting a priority of low should mean it is used by default?
<zul> right
<Daviey> unless overridden
#ubuntu-server 2012-02-23
<nOStahl> hi guys, i just installed dovecot-postfix from apt
<nOStahl> looking for documentation on where to go from here
<nOStahl> can't find anything online regarding the dovecot-postfix package
<qman___> nOStahl, it's in the server guide
<SpamapS> nOStahl: look in /usr/share/doc/dovecot-postfix
<SpamapS> nOStahl: oh, and the ubuntu server guide too :)
<nOStahl> ty
<nOStahl> is it pre-configured for virtual hosts
<qman___> if you're referring to virtual users, no
<qman___> the default configuration is a mailbox for each local unix user, at the domain you configure during setup
<nOStahl> ah ok.
<nOStahl> there is nothing except change log in /usr/share/doc/dovecot-postfix
<jMCg> Aaah... this is really starting to get old: http://dpaste.com/707037/ -- I think I've sold this problem some 6 or so times, but I  always forget what it was.
<jMCg> (kvm stagnating at init-bottom)
<adam_g> jMCg: does it eventually timeout and continue on?
<jMCg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/818177 should be this bug, should be be solved already, but it doesn't seem like it.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 818177 in udev "boot failures as /dev is not transferred to /root (because 'udevadm exit' times out waiting for a deadlocked worker)" [High,Fix released]
<jMCg> adam_g: I'm too impatient to wait.
<jMCg> But OTOH, I'm too tired, should goto bed and see what happens tomorrow.
<jMCg> So, good night.
<adam_g> jMCg: yeah, i was going to point you there. g'night
<jMCg> o/~
<tash> is there a default directory size limit in ubuntu server?
<twb> Depends on the filesystem, but shouldn't be anything you'll notice unless it's FAT
<qman___> yeah, it should be high enough that you won't hit it except in very unusual circumstances
<qman___> full details for ext4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<erichammond> utlemming: You might consider hanging out on the (quiet) #ubuntu-cloud channel.  There are occasionally some EC2 AMI conversations there.
<utlemming> erichammond: will do
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #939290 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.6.3-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939290
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #939291 in keystone (universe) "package keystone 2012.1~e4~20120203.1574-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939291
<Canadian1296> Okay, I just installed ubuntu server (yes, this question belongs here.) and I need to connect it to my wifi network to update the packages. It is a WPA network, and I can't seem to connect. I brought down eth0, and brought up wlan0. I read in a guide I needed to install wpaservices. As I have no connection I got the .deb on a memory stick, but I cant install it since it's dependancies need to be updated as well.
<twb> Canadian1296: one moment
<Canadian1296> twb: okay thanks :)
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/157275/
<twb> Note that you cannot perform the initial netboot/d-i install over a WPA network; WEP is OK, WPA is still in the works (at least as at 10.04)
<twb> wpaservices is not a valid package as at Wheezy or Oneiric.
<Canadian1296> twb: I have the wpasupplicant (sorry I used the wrong name in the first one) deb on a memory stick as I have no Internet connection to use apt-get, but wpasupplicant has unmet dependancies that I also can't get.
<twb> Then you need to get them
<twb> Either borrow an install CD or do apt-get install --print-uris wpasupplicant to find out what packages to install
<Canadian1296> And yes I used the wrong name before. I'm running natty and it was actually wpasupplicant. Would the easiest way be to set up a unprotected network just to upgrade, then switch to WPA?
<twb> The latter assumes you have a working package list already; you might not
<Canadian1296> twb: the installation is brand new and has never had a net connection.
<twb> Canadian1296: probably yes.  Easiest would be to just get a 20m ethernet cable and plug it in for a while
<Canadian1296> Alright, I'll try that then. Thanks for your help :)
<Canadian1296> I'm going to want a wired connection once I start using the server anyways, I was just going to use wifi so I can have it in a different room to set up.
<twb> Canadian1296: what you should do is set it up enough to have sshd installed, then leave it and do the rest of the install remotely
<twb> If you were still doing the install, that would be done by picking the "network-console" udeb when prompted in an expert (priority=low) install.  If you're already booting off the install, just apt-get install openssh-server.
<Canadian1296> I already have the openssh server and lamp installed as I selected them during install.
<Canadian1296> I just need a net connection to get things going
<Canadian1296> twb: just thought I'd let you know I got it connected to my network, and everything is working now. Thanks :)
<jamespage> morning all
<jamespage> Daviey: is there a project for people to report bugs in the openstack packages provided in PPA's by upstream?
<jamespage> I have one in the new queue and would like to direct it appropriately
<mrevell> yo
<Daviey> jamespage: 'no'
<ohai___> Why should I use ubuntu server instead of debian?
<greppy> ohai___: if you use the LTS release, you have a longer support cycle.
<ohai___> greppy: longer than debian?
<greppy> yes
<a_ok> I have removed a non escential disk but did not remove the entry from fstab(as I will replace the disk tomorow). Why won't my system boot?
<TeTeT> a_ok: it waits for the device to become available
<lynxman> morning o/
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #939361 in openjdk-7 (multiverse) "ec2-get-console-output fails with xfire native error message with openjdk-7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939361
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> i am having some trouble with my portuguese keyboard the alt gr key doest work in ubuntu server 11.10 64 bits dont know what to try next?
<jMCg> Now, when did I goto bed? 3? Left the vm running, and it still didn't boot..
<jMCg> 3:40.
<rbasak> jamespage: wondering about pre-existing conflicts/replaces for upgrade paths for a different previous binary package arrangement for openmpi. I think I should leave the conflicts in place, but not sure about the replaces.
<jamespage> its probably OK
<jamespage> as it is
<jamespage> give it a try
<jMCg> Oh, cool. There's actual developers here.
<jMCg> Is there any way in launchpad to see the bugs I've participated in?
<jMCg> Oh, none obviously.
<jMCg> So, anyway, I'm "suffering" once again, of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/818177 -- and wondering if it's gonna be released anytime soon.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 818177 in udev "boot failures as /dev is not transferred to /root (because 'udevadm exit' times out waiting for a deadlocked worker)" [High,Fix released]
<jMCg> ho-hum. It should be released for about a month now.
<mealstrom> hi, how to start mdadm before nfs ?
<mealstrom> im trying to export directory from softraid, but nfs starts before raid partition md0 is mounted
<mealstrom> i need to start mdadm then nfs, how can i do this
<jMCg> pretty sure that works for me.
<mealstrom> what is right syntax to change priority in update-rc.d ?
<mealstrom> to set S15 and K90 for some init.d process/
<mealstrom> ?
<melvincv> A doubt on Ubuntu's ssh client: My internet connection is unstable, so my ssh client shows an error and disconnects my session often. Error: "Write failed: Broken pipe" Any solutions?
<mealstrom> ok iv got it, just add -f parameter
<melvincv> Using screen is of any benefit?
<mealstrom> melvincv: yes
<melvincv> I need a how to
<mealstrom> melvincv: you can run program via ssh from one PC and then after you have connected to this pc from another one -- resume screen
<mealstrom> melvincv:  type screen
<melvincv> ok
<mealstrom> melvincv: then run some program like top, after this press 'ctrl+a' then 'd'  to  detach
<mealstrom> melvincv: then  run "screen -r" to resume
<melvincv> But will my ssh session disconnect if the Internet connection is unstable, even with screen?
<mealstrom> screen will  detach
<mealstrom> and after you reconnect you can continue to work
<melvincv> ok, let me try, thanks mealstrom
<mealstrom> you are welcome
<melvincv> ok, got it!
<greppy> melvincv: another thing to look into is tmux, a search for 'gnu screen tutorial' on google may provide some good info.
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> i am almost done installing ubuntu server. It said GRUB is installed on bootloader or Not ? If I say NO, what would be?
<linocisco> i am almost done installing ubuntu server. It said GRUB is installed on bootloader or Not ? If I say NO, what would be?
<linocisco> how to configure console font using dpkg?
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> does "http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/23/8-using-multiple-network-device-to-connect-to-the-internet" work for failover?
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> all inactive here?
<TeTeT> hi, but no experience with multi nic failover setups, sorry
<TeTeT> if you say no to grub loader install, your system will most likely stop after the bios tries to launch a boot loader from disk
<TeTeT> linocisco: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup might help with reconfiguring the font
<linocisco> thanks
<linocisco> how to disable or stop sleeping monitor on ubuntu server?
<linocisco> i dont want server's monitor to go into sleep mode after a period of time
<TeTeT> linocisco: check if the dpms module is loaded and remove it if so
<linocisco> how to check and how to remove perminently or temporarily?
<jMCg> Anyone know if this fix has/will be released to oneiric? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/818177 -- I can't build the preceise package.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 818177 in udev "boot failures as /dev is not transferred to /root (because 'udevadm exit' times out waiting for a deadlocked worker)" [High,Fix released]
<mdeslaur> SpamapS: if I want to test mysql upgrades, what would be the simplest lamp package in the archive to set up?
<linocisco> TeTeT, how to??
<med_> rbasak, I took a look at the Tilera approach last night. It's both a heterogeneous approach and a "no virtualization" approach to OpenStack on non x86 hardware. See this:
<TeTeT> linocisco: lsmod | grep dpms
<med_> http://wiki.openstack.org/HeterogeneousTileraSupport  and there are a number of other supporting blueprints/wiki pages.
<med_> moreover, that code landed here:
<TeTeT> hmm, there's no such module, bummer
<med_>  nova/nova/virt/baremetal.
<rbasak> med_: thanks - reading
<TeTeT> linocisco: if there's no X running, I don't know, sorry
<linocisco> TeTeT, I found no response running this command
<TeTeT> linocisco: that's correct
<linocisco> How to setup squid proxy server with Two Internet lines of different ISP?
<TeTeT> linocisco: maybe vbetool can help, but i've never used it
<linocisco> vbetool?
<TeTeT> linocisco: help with the display, not the proxy
<linocisco> ok
<rbasak> med_: this looks great - the perfect integration point
<rbasak> med_: it sounds like all the fundamental architectural changes are all done then, and an arm module just needs to be added. This method won't use LXC at all, then?
<rbasak> zul: ^^
<linocisco> How to setup squid proxy server with Two Internet lines of different ISP to failover?
<rbasak> jamespage: I think I need to remove the Replaces lines. The Conflicts/Replaces presumably exist for an upgrade path. In the case that somebody is upgrading but requested libopenmpi1.5, I don't think we should consider that an upgrade path, and it should just break on the conflicts. So I think I should remove all the Replaces lines, but keep all the Conflicts, and add any Conflicts that aren't already there from the Replaces I'm removing. Does this
<rbasak>  seem sane?
<med_> rbasak, it would/could still use LXC. It's a solution for Redstone/Moonshot systems. It is still perfectly valid for ARM Server to be pure OpenStack with LXC.
<rbasak> med_: so you're thinking of one nova-compute proxy per node, each of which deploy multiple LXC "bare metal" instances?
<med_> truthfully I'm still noodling the idea.
<med_> but a nova-compute proxy, yes.
<rbasak> As an alternative, how about one nova-compute controller that deploys true bare metal non-LXC instances?
<zul> yes please :)
<rbasak> I think the integration point would be the same. Reasons are that I'm not sure about how to manage instances that don't want to share on LXC, that security between LXC instances and LXC-to-host is weak, and potential instance breakage because an LXC environment isn't quite perfect yet.
<rbasak> Not that I have anything against LXC, but I'm not sure we need it in this case.
<rbasak> I've been working on automated ARM metal deployment and I have that sussed.
<Daviey> zul: What is the status of keystone redux, and in particular the MIR?
<rbasak> So I suppose it's fewer unknowns for me.
<zul> Daviey: im waiting for it to work, im hoping to throw up a new keystone tomorrow so the security guys can have a look
<rbasak> One fundamental limitation though is that you're limited to the number of nodes. This may lead to under-utilisation which is one of the benefits of Openstack. I suppose it depends on expected workload and use cases.
<zul> Daviey: what is in the archive right now is not redux
<zul> Daviey: im hoping to get some movement on it next week
<Daviey> zul: right, thanks
<Daviey> zul: did you drop DEP-5 headers from the console patch in nova?
<zul> Daviey: possibly
<zul> i was trying to get ci moving again
<Daviey> zul: cool.. fancy re-adding ? :)
<Daviey> zul: also, what is a thinko?
<zul> Daviey: thinko = stupid mistake
<zul> Daviey: i guess i could re-add :)
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> how to install squid proxy with two different ISP lines?
<zul> Daviey: ill try to limit canadianisms from my changelog entries :0
<Lazerath> can i resize the partition on here with that partition unmounted
<Lazerath> with the server lice
<Lazerath> with the server live
<gary_poster> hallyn, do I remember correctly that lxc does not support nested containers at this time?
<koolhead17> hi all
<gary_poster> (and hi btw :-)
<Daviey> zul: heh
<Lazerath> can i resize the partition on here with that partition unmounted but with the server live... so that it ends on a cynderlic boundry>
<jamespage> rbasak, sounds reasonable - I would probably still try a few scenarios to test tho
<jamespage> (happy todo that BTW)
<koolhead17> zul: any workaround for this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/horizon/+bug/934064
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 934064 in horizon "Installing openstack-dashboard on Precise removes Keystone package" [High,Confirmed]
<koolhead17> Ursinha: hey
<koolhead17> hi Daviey
<Daviey> hey koolhead17
<Ursinha> koolhead17, hello
<koolhead17> zul: if you need a n00b helping hand i can help
<zul> koolhead17: no it should get fixed when keystone gets fixed
<koolhead17> zul: so. any idea how many more days/week i have to work?
<zul> koolhead17: hopefully a new version of keystone will be uploaded tomorrow
<koolhead17> zul: that is great news, so i can work on it from monday!! :)
<zul> *hopefully*
 * koolhead17 has his fingers crossed!! :)
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> how to failover in proxy server with two different ISP link?
<zul> Daviey: for keystone dbconfig-common stuff this is what im thinking so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854047/
<koolhead17> uksysadmin: around?
<uksysadmin> here, sir.
<uksysadmin> ah, keystone and dbconfig....
<koolhead17> uksysadmin: so whole keystone is re-writtten and thats why the bug.
<Daviey> zul: does it work?
<zul> Daviey: not tested yet..
<uksysadmin> sounds like things are moving on the keystone front
<koolhead17> as buddha said patience gets you success!! uksysadmin ^^
 * uksysadmin is doomed for failure
<uksysadmin> ;-)
<hallyn> gary_poster: on precise, nested containers should work fine
<gary_poster> hallyn, wow, ok, we'll give it a try.  Thanks!
<Cryp71c> SpamapS, I'm back from yesterday...got SSH opened up so, yay.
<hallyn> gary_poster: I fear that the apparmor mount restrictions may complicate that, but I'll just have to think of a way around that
<hallyn> hm, desktop not behaving.  think i need an update+reboot.  bbl <he hopes>
<gary_poster> hallyn, heh, ok.
<hallyn> jjohansen: I don't want to bug you, but for the sake of having answers when asked, when do you expect (a) the apparmor lxc fix and (b) the apparmor mount stuff to hit the archive?
<zul> Daviey: it should work
<rbasak> jamespage: https://launchpad.net/~racb/+archive/experimental/+files/openmpi1.5_1.5.4-0ubuntu1.dsc
<jamespage> rbasak, it would be good to get openmpi1.5 FFe approved and uploaded before beta freeze tonight
<jamespage> bah
<rbasak> jamespage: I've test built it, it's not built on the PPA yet
<rbasak> (just uploaded)
<rbasak> jamespage: I've also just tried a basic fresh install compile and hello world. I'll do some upgrade scenarios that occur to me.
<jamespage> rbasak, ack - I'll put it through some testing as well
<jamespage> then use that for the FFe
<rbasak> I hope it's OK! I've not done this type of thing before. I used a new orig.tar.gz that's the same as the old one but it doesn't know that so had to upload it.
<rbasak> And I went through the debian/ directory to try and make sure I got everything. Hope I haven't missed anything!
<jamespage> rbasak, I'll review now
<rbasak> I was pleased to discover that a debdiff between two "entirely different" packages does in fact work :)
<jamespage> rbasak, made one minor tweak - folded the changelog entries for the last updates we did and this new branch.
<[1]maarezende> hello everyone
<rbasak> jamespage: OK
<Cryp71c> I'm just learning to manage an ubuntu-server from ssh (trying to get to a point where I can turn x off entirely and feel confident in not messing anything up). I'm running a couple of (small) minecraft servers which run in their own terminal, how can I run each server so that I can return and type commands into each server's terminal (like, stop, to stop the server cleanly) ?
<[1]maarezende> im having networking troublle with 10.04, iv migrated the server from a vmware server to anoter, now i cant get the network up. Iv already followed this steps: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1032790
<jacobw> hi
<jacobw> pam-auth-update
<[1]maarezende> but went to something similar to this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/440179
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 440179 in sysvinit "service fails to start/stop/restart networking daemon" [Medium,Fix released]
<jacobw> why does it prime the stack for a positive response and how i can stop it from doing this?
<[1]maarezende> iv tried many things till now, deleted the 70-persistent file, changed the interfaces file to an abitrary eth
<jcastro> server users! I've just launched our first ever juju charm contest! http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/02/juju-charm-contest-help-bring-free-software-into-the-cloud/
 * koolhead17 claps jcastro ^^
<jcastro> :)
<koolhead17> have you tweeted it as well
<jcastro> yep
<koolhead17> cool!!
<rbasak> Cryp71c: sounds like you want byobu
<Cryp71c> rbasak, byobu?
<Cryp71c> sorry, misunderstood what you were saying.
<kirkland`> Cryp71c: SpamapS suggested the same thing to you yesterday :-)
<Cryp71c> rbasak, I've had others suggest something like screen (or, the more modern tmux)
<rbasak> Cryp71c: https://launchpad.net/byobu
<Cryp71c> kirkland`, sorry, must have missed that.
<rbasak> Cryp71c: yes, you can use screen directly if you wish, or tmux. byobu is a nice front-end to it.
<kirkland> rbasak: how's it working on ARM these days?
<rbasak> kirkland: good, thanks! Lots of different aspects to it. I'm really enjoying it.
<rbasak> kirkland: how's the new job?
<kirkland> rbasak: having a lot of fun, actually!
<rbasak> great!
<kirkland> rbasak: we just got a panda board, btw... gonna start playing with ecryptfs there
<rbasak> Cool!
<rbasak> Give me a shout if you have any panda install issues :)
<kirkland> rbasak: ;-)  will do
<kirkland> Cryp71c: http://bit.ly/byobu-help
<rbasak> I was getting usb booting packaged and integrated with udev to make it fully automatic but I got distracted
<kirkland> heh
<rbasak> It will happen soon though
<SpamapS> mdeslaur: wordpress or phpmyadmin
<mdeslaur> SpamapS: cool, thanks
<jamespage> rbasak, looks OK - I want to make one other change - libopenmpi1.5 libopenmpi1.5-2 inline with the ABI bump versioning that Debian are using
<rbasak> jamespage: ok. I fail to understand what Debian are doing with that.
<rbasak> jamespage: warning: I think there was a mention of libopenmpi2 in debian/rules which will need changing then
<rbasak> (in addition to the debhelper files)
<jamespage> rbasak, ah - nice spot had missed that
<jamespage> rbasak, have you submitted that change to re-jig the modules back to debian yet?
<rbasak> jamespage: no. We want to submit your upgrade path fix too, right? And those two fixes are combined in your PPA version now?
<jamespage> rbasak, ah - yes I remember
<jamespage> although I see that the upgrade issue has been reported in Debian
<jamespage> my fix was not working that well
<Cryp71c> kirkland, is byobu for screen / tmux, or is it its own program that doesn't rely on the others to be installed?
<rbasak> Cryp71c: the former. I'm not familiar with byobu and tmux, but on byobu with screen, it uses screen but configured nicely
<rbasak> Cryp71c: I think in your case  byobu will do what you want and you won't really need to learn much. With screen or tmux you'd have to spend some time learning and customising a workflow to suit your needs, but then they'll do what you want. byobu just uses screen and tmux to do that step for you
<zul> Daviey/adam_g: apparently this is the reason for nova-compute crapping out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/934575
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 934575 in nova "notifier endless loops in is_primitive" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Cryp71c> rbasak, thanks, loving byobu
<Cryp71c> kirkland, SpamapS, thanks for your earlier help and the original suggestion of byobu.
<Daviey> zul: hah
<jamespage> Daviey: are you OK to review the openmpi1.5 FFe?
<Daviey> jamespage: myself or infinity.
<jamespage> rbasak, openmpi1.5 uploading now to NEW - just got an ack in -release
<gondoi> i'm trying to build a correctly structured repo for some software, but i'm stock on the <release>-updates part.. what is the best channel to get help on this?
<jamespage> rbasak, thanks for all of your work on openmpi - its been hard work but interesting!
<gondoi> s/stock/stuck
<rbasak> jamespage: no, thank you!
<SpamapS> gondoi: you may just want to use reprepro instead
<SpamapS> gondoi: for running your own apt repo.. its really the simplest way
<gondoi> yeah that's what I'm using
<gondoi> but here is the scenario
<gondoi> i use unattended-upgrades
<gondoi> and I want the updates to pull from <release>-updates, but i've currently only have serveragent setup..so my packages aren't getting auto updated
<SpamapS> gondoi: I don't know anything about unattended-upgrades .. but I'm sure somebody here will
<gondoi> I've got an idea of how to get it working... but I just want to make sure I'm doing it right
<rbasak> The other day I found what is IMHO a simpler way. I dump the debs in a directory and then run "apt-ftparchive packages .|tee Packages|gzip>Packages.gz; apt-ftparchive release . > Release; gpg --yes -o Release.gpg -ab Release". I prefer it because the only state I have to maintain is the debs in the directory, whereas with reprepro I have to worry about the state it has in its database, write a config file and so on.
<SpamapS> rbasak: thats "old school" :)
<rbasak> SpamapS: it's fundamentally simpler :)
<SpamapS> rbasak: old school is almost always simpler.. and preferrable. Yours is also idempoetent.
<rbasak> Yeah, exactly!
<rbasak> Though of course reprepro also has its uses.
<caribou> would anybody have an idea to suggest on where to look when 'lxc-create' fails on trying to do 'apt-get install lxcguest', not being able to resolve the archives.ubuntu.com ???
<SpamapS> I believe reprepro can be setup in a similar way... but I have not played with it much.
<caribou> I'm in London and my setup, that works fine @home is not able to create new containerzs
<SpamapS> rbasak: reprepro is good for prototyping and casual "oo I need that package too" work
<caribou> FYI, exising lxc containers do work fine with the current network setup
<rbasak> SpamapS: that's what I've been using my way for - eg. rebuild testing where packages should build-depend on the local copy of the package I've just built
<SpamapS> rbasak: you really should turn that command you just mentioned into a single command and put it in apt-ftparchive so everyone can benefit. :)
 * SpamapS notices that its 15 min till the exterminators arrive and he hasn't even moved the turtles outside yet. DOH
<rbasak> SpamapS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854222/ :-)
<rbasak> SpamapS: and for sbuild, I create ~/repo/add as follows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854224/. Then sbuild --chroot-setup=~/repo/add does the right thing
<rbasak> err, --chroot-setup-commands
<Cryp71c> I have an ssh connection to a server that's also running X. I'd like to turn off X without destroying my ssh connection, is this possible?
<raubvogel> Cryp71c: X has nothing to do with ssh, so you should be able to turn it off
<SpamapS> Cryp71c: your ssh connection to the other machine is not dependent on X
<Cryp71c> "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop X?
<raubvogel> That should stop your window manager
<Cryp71c> raubvogel, ...I'm a bit confused, WM is not X, is it? (though I think X is the graphical environment where your WM runs?)
<JanC> Cryp71c: stopping the dm (display manager, e.g. gdm or lightdm or kdm or ...) should also stop X
<Cryp71c> JanC, thanks, indeed it did
<WALoeIII> I've got lucid server images with console-kit-daemon --no-daemon taking up a large amount of memory, seems like this would not be used on a server, can I remove the consolekit package?
<Cryp71c> In htop I have a ton of processes that are all related to one another (threads of a parent process, perhaps)? is there a flag to consolidate some of those?
<caribou> :2
<JanC> Cryp71c: at the bottom left it says "F1 help"  ;-)
<JanC> which shows you the keys to hide threads
<JanC> or colapse parts of a tree (if you use that view)
<Cryp71c> ah! :)
<ericthesysadmin> I am trying to get ubuntu to connect to an LDAPS AD server and its not working, I have read that I need the security certificate from the windows server installed on the ubuntu server
<ericthesysadmin> basically im trying to use php-ldap to authenticate a script to the ldaps server
<Cryp71c> JanC, I see tree view, that helps, but I don't see how to collapse children of a tree entry.
<JanC> Cryp71c: might depend on the version, but here it says you can use + & - for that
<JanC> but to show/hide threads, it's just "H"
<Cryp71c> H works, thanks.
<SockPants> hello all
<SockPants> i'm sick and tired of having to deal with different systems all the time for development, so i'd like to create a well-configured desktop environment on my server that I can connect to securely from any location over internet
<SockPants> but my experience with vnc over ssh over internet and such aren't very good, the response time is usually unusable even with small distances where both parties are connected by a decent connection
<SockPants> could that have been due to bad configuration / setup choices or is that generally the case? if so what should I do?
<adam_g> zul: i think that creation of keystones admin users/tenant/role/etc shouldn't happen in postinst
<Myrtti> I'd probably not add vnc in the equasion at all and just use X forwarding over ssh
<Myrtti> but YMMV
<zul> adam_g: i was looking at this morning and I happen to agree
<adam_g> zul: or in packaging at all, it should be on the user to decide that stuff. and its not going to work from postinst without environment variables specific to (sometimes existing) configuration
<zul> adam_g: agreed
<rbasak> SockPants: you might look into NX. It's commercial but there's a free version too. I haven't tried it recently, but it was leagues faster than VNC the last time I looked
<zul> keystone was breaking because of it when i was installing it this morning
<SockPants> rbasak: is it secure enough to use  plain or would I still need ssh tunneling?
<Cryp71c> SockPants, we used NX at our uni to standardize file locality and development environments...when working in the lab it was like working on a local system (though this was a local network environment)
<rbasak> SockPants: it uses ssh. What I don't like about it is its expectation of taking over your machine with an "nx" account to mediate the connection, weakening the security. But nowadays you can replace with your own keypair so it's not so bad. I know that freenx were working on a way to eliminate the necessity for an nx account entirely, but I don't know if that's usable yet.
<zul> adam_g: are we any closer to updating keystone in the archive yet?
<SockPants> Cryp71c: sounds good. I -should- have a similar environment most of the time since my home is connected to ftth and the server is at uni on fiber not 10 km away, but so far it's not entirely as you would expect
<zul> adam_g: i want the MIR process to get going again
<SockPants> rbasak: i'm looking into it, thanks
<rbasak> SockPants: they once used to provide test accounts where you could log in to their gnome or kde based server directly to see what it was like. I used it over a congested adsl link and it looked good. I don't know whether they still let you trial it that way or not, but the demonstration was very impressive.
<SockPants> well it's good to hear of promising new software in remote desktoping because vnc was old and slow
<hallyn> stgraber: RUUUDE!  I can get a fedora 16 container booted such that I can ssh in, but looking at the systemd source, there is simply no way to stop it from mounting devtmpfs over /dev (apart from apparmor forbidding it :)
<hallyn> so, I'm leaving that be for now.  I'll give it one more shot with the apparmor rules
<adam_g> zul: e4 is tuesday. i was told thats the feature freeze for keystone, can we wait until then? im trying to get this SQL catalog stuff proposed and merged before then
<zul> adam_g: yeah i think so
<stgraber> hallyn: and then systemd will explode ;)
<SockPants> what's the best way to start setting up freenx on my server? it has no GUI yet so it would need to virtualize one, or I could just install it, or I could virtualize an entire OS with vbox
<hallyn> stgraber: haha, fortunately, even though the caller of 'mount_one' checks its return value, *it's* caller ignores it :)
<hallyn> so it should go fine
<hallyn> (until they "fix that bug")
<stgraber> ;)
<hallyn> (src/selinux-setup.c and src/mount-setup.c in the systemd source...)
<hallyn> all right my eyes hurt.  quick break, biab
<rbasak> SockPants: personally, I'd virtualise an entire OS
<Klavier> is there anyone who use 11.10 - orchestra (dns+dhcp)
<adam_g> Klavier: yea
<pmatulis> what's the reliability factor these days for shrinking an ext3 or ext4 filesystem?
<patdk-wk> never had an issue
<patdk-wk> never had an issue two years ago either :)
<Klavier> adam_g, when i installing orchestra, i said yes  for DNS&dhcp installation
<Klavier> but DHCP is not working correctly for PXE boot.. ,, PXE boot property not worked for node
<Klavier> i added mac address correctly with cobbler
 * roaksoax lunch
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #939765 in lxc (universe) "lxc-clone should duplicate original size for lvm devices" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939765
<Klavier> adam_g,  logs: http://pastebin.com/4zWQ9dT3   can you help please,
<adam_g> Klavier: can you paste output of 'cobbler system dumpvars --name=oneiric01.ubuntu.lan' ?
<Klavier> iam at home now, system is up at office, :((
<Klavier> i can send it tomorrow, with "cobbler system dumpvars --name="oneiric01.ubuntu.lan",, which vars do you want to check, why?
<Canadian1296> Can anyone here help with an apache configuration problem? I'm only asking because no one is responding in #httpd
<Klavier> Canadian1296, ask
<Klavier> adam_g, how can i check DHCP daemon of orchestra running correctly or not?
<adam_g> Klavier: you need to make sure the system is tagged as 'netboot enabled'
<Klavier> adam_g, when iam installating system i install "only" openssh-server, than: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade -y; apt-get install ubuntu-orchestra-server
<Klavier> it is virtual enviroment
<ch33z> mk
<ch33z> I need help
<Klavier> iam not installing any extra dhcpd or dns app,, iam just installating orchestra,, i will check 'netbook enabled' property,, in which configration file..? i want to be sure if orchestra dhcpd is running correctly or not,, how can i do that?
<danp> any particular reason (besides possible HTTP pipelining issues) that the ubuntu mirrors meant for ec2 aren't on S3?
<adam_g> Klavier: its handled by dnsmasq, which is installed as part of the orchestra package
<adam_g> Klavier: if you're running this in virtual machines, also make sure kvm-pxe is insatlled on the host
<Klavier> adam_g, it s default installation,,, when you installed orchestra, did you manually change 'netboot enabled' ??
<Klavier> or did you manually enable netboot with cobbler_web?
<Canadian1296> Klavier: I just figured it out. Thanks anyways
<adam_g> Klavier: when adding the system into cobbler, you should also mark it netboot enabled.
<Klavier> adam_g,  last question: when i run: cobbler check ->>  One or more repos need to be processed by cobbler reposync for the first time before kickstarting against them ...
<Klavier> how can i fix it? i tried to disable cobbler repo "update" properties for each subject, but it didnt work
<Klavier> i didnt understand why i see these, when i run: cobbler check
<Klavier> :  -  ((
<adam_g> Klavier: im not sure of that one, i dont think its anything to worry about
<Klavier> adam_g, thank you very much for answers
<Klavier> i dont know if there is a maillist or something for orchestra users questions
<Klavier> so i asked here
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #939795 in lxc (universe) "package lxc (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939795
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #939774 in lxc (universe) "dnsmasq should run as lxc-dnsmasq user" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939774
<adam_g> Klavier: ubuntu-server-discuss is as good a list as any
<jMCg> Still no volunteer to debug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/818177 with me?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 818177 in udev "boot failures as /dev is not transferred to /root (because 'udevadm exit' times out waiting for a deadlocked worker)" [High,Fix released]
<SpamapS> kirkland: FYI, doing ctrl-A: set aggressive-resize off does not actually resize the viewport for me
<kirkland> SpamapS: looking ...
<kirkland> SpamapS: well, I have an answer, but I don't think you're gonna like it....
<SpamapS> haha
<hallyn> stgraber: I'm not thinking right about something.  If I want to have dnsmasq (from dnsmasq pkg) serve lxcbr0, by using a /etc/dnsmasq.d/lxc file for lxcbr0.  What do you think is the best way to handle that while accounting for LXC_BRIDGE beign configurable?
<hallyn> just write the file at boot, unconditionally, every time in a job that starts on starting dnsmasq?
<stgraber> pulling the full dnsmasq package (instead of just -base) will at least break Edubuntu and any LTSP system, so please don't
<kirkland> SpamapS: tmux attach -d
<kirkland> SpamapS: or, byobu attach -d
<kirkland> SpamapS: basically, you have to detach all of your other clients
<kirkland> SpamapS: looks like tmux forces the size to the smallest attached client
<kirkland> SpamapS: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7814612/is-there-any-way-to-redraw-tmux-window-when-switching-smaller-monitor-to-bigger
<kirkland> SpamapS: it's a common enough request;  I'll try to make a keybinding for it
<treeder> hey utlemming
<treeder> travis from the G+ convo
<SpamapS> kirkland: thats ok, thats what I used to do with screen, but it didn't work anymore...
 * SpamapS tries again
<utlemming> hey treeder
<kirkland> SpamapS: well I just tested here and it works with tmux
<hallyn> stgraber: d'oh.
<SpamapS> kirkland: ahh, I didn't have the 'attach' command
<SpamapS> kirkland: this is good, thanks. :)
<kirkland> SpamapS: you bet
<kirkland> SpamapS: would you mind filing a bug against ubuntu/byobu to track this?
<kirkland> SpamapS: so that I can get it into precise?
<treeder> hi all, I'm having some serious issues with apt repositories on ec2
<treeder> Hoping someone can help us out
<utlemming> treeder: what package are you trying to install?
<treeder> apt-get update itself is one of the worst problems
<hallyn> stgraber: i thought that based on comments in bug 928524 and bug 925511 that was actually the best way.
<treeder> Then trying to install git is another big problem
<Daviey> treeder: can you "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit" please?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 928524 in lxc "lxcbr0 fails to come up when dnsmasq is installed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928524
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 925511 in lxc "lxc init script should fail when it ... failed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925511
<utlemming> treeder: what zone are you in?
<SpamapS> kirkland: sure. To be fair.. this is only an issue for me on my CentOS test box. ;)
<kirkland> SpamapS: I've gotten the question a few times before though
<hallyn> stgraber: i guess i punt on that for this release then.  Do you have any objections to making run as a new user called 'lxc-dnsmasq' ?
<treeder> us-east
<treeder> first off, here's our sources.list: http://pastebin.com/SX7qwS2M
<utlemming> treeder: us-east-1{a,b,c,d}
<stgraber> hallyn: what would be advantage of using lxc-dnsmasq instead of nobody?
<hallyn> stgraber: sbeattie asked for it (for libvirt) with rationale in bug 938255
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 938255 in libvirt "libvirt runs dnsmasq as user nobody" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938255
<treeder> apt-get update error: http://pastebin.com/MUJRpJUs
<treeder> us-east-1c
<SpamapS> kirkland: bug 939870 file
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 939870 in byobu "With byobu 5.7 and tmux 1.5 cannot resize window without detacching all others" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939870
<SpamapS> d
<utlemming> treeder: what does your /etc/hosts look like?
<treeder> i think our failure rate is nearly 100% now
<SpamapS> we really need to fix the apt format so this can't happen
<treeder> hosts: http://pastebin.com/4EPRKnHu
<stgraber> hallyn: ok, if it's done for libvirt, I guess it makes sense to do it for lxc too
<utlemming> treeder: how about the console output of "ec2-get-console-output <instance-id>"
<hallyn> stgraber: one could argue it's less important for lxc, bc it's only exposed to contaienrs right?
<hallyn> adn we don't trust containers yet anyway
<hallyn> (whereas some fools do trust kvm :)
<Canadian1296> What is the best way to allow authorized user to edit files on a server? (Like FTP, only secure).
<Daviey> hallyn: i can't see that adding a user for lxc-dnsmasq is a feature...  why do you need to discuss it with the release team?
<hallyn> Daviey: I wasn't going to
<hallyn> question is more of just whether it should be done, or whether there are downsides i haven't considered
<Daviey> hallyn: an unpriv'd user doesn't need to touch files owned by lxc-dnsmasq, does it?
<utlemming> treeder: are these instances in the VPC?
<hallyn> Daviey: no
<Daviey> hallyn: unless stgraber or jjohansen raise objection, you should proceed :)
<stgraber> hallyn: should be fine
<treeder> one sec
<hallyn> ok, thanks
<stgraber> hallyn: though please note we're now frozen for beta1
<Daviey> stgraber: not for universe we are not :)
<hallyn> yup, i noticed Kate's email :)
<hallyn> d'oh
<stgraber> Daviey: we're for seeded universe
<stgraber> Daviey: and lxc is seeded by Edubuntu
<Daviey> stgraber: waaat.. since when?
<treeder> and no, not VPC
<stgraber> Daviey: since Edubuntu has been shipping Arkose and Arkose has been based on LXC, so since early Oneiric
<Daviey> stgraber: ah, ok.
<treeder> here's the console log: http://pastebin.com/ptrZwXT2
<treeder> how can I use the s3 mirros?
<treeder> mirrors?
<treeder> we tried that yesterday and it didn't seem to work
<utlemming> treeder: configure cloud-init with
<utlemming> #cloud-config
<utlemming> output: {all: '| tee -a /var/log/cloud-init-output.log'}
<utlemming> apt_mirror: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com.s3.amazonaws.com/ubuntu
<utlemming> ssh_import_id: [utlemming]
<utlemming> arg....I meant to put: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854643/
<Daviey> utlemming: not dug into it, but an openstack cloud instance upgraded from oneiric to precise.. rebooted gave me this: http://pb.daviey.com/nObX/
<Daviey> utlemming: looks like bug 936667
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 936667 in upstart "Upstart early job logging causes boot failure for systems with no initramfs (error is "No available ptys")" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936667
<treeder> utlemming, will the s3 mirrors become default soon?
<utlemming> treeder: hopefully
<adam_g> win 6
<Canadian1296> How do I set up an sftp server on my server to allow authorized users to access certain directories?
<SpamapS> Canadian1296: sftp is built in to sshd
<Canadian1296> SpamapS: But how do I configure it?
<SpamapS> Canadian1296: its already setup usually. Just 'sftp user@host'
<Canadian1296> SpamapS: How do I set which folders they can access?
<Canadian1296> Can I set a root directory for them, so they can't leave that directory?
<Canadian1296> I only want the user to be able to access /var/www/theirname, no other part of the system
<SpamapS> Canadian1296: for that you have to chroot them
<Canadian1296> How?
<SpamapS> Canadian1296: http://solderintheveins.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-sftp-only-account-how-to/ pretty good HOWTO there.. I think.. haven't read the whole thing in detail but it gets all the basic concepts
<Canadian1296> It looks like I can follow that and simply set their home to /var/www/theirusername (instead of in /home), since they can't leave their home or execute shell commands. Thanks :)
#ubuntu-server 2012-02-24
<Oscar> does anyone know of a tool to check an rss feed and update a twitter account with the most recent item?
<twb> Oscar: yeah, indian students
<Oscar> twb, ?
<twb> You pay  them $1/hr and they will just sit there watching the feeds and copy-and-paste them into twitter
<Oscar> ha ha.
<linocisco> as per http://www.netfilter.org/downloads.html#svn, I can't run "svn co https://svn.netfilter.org/netfilter/trunk/iptables
<linocisco> "
<qman___> ok?
<linocisco> is there anyone who could explain http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html to me ?
<qman___> seems pretty well spelled out to me, what don't you understand?
<twb> linocisco: didn't I already tell you?
<linocisco> twb,  I am checking possible solution
<linocisco>  is there anyone who could explain this "http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html" to me?
<qman___> please don't repeat yourself
<qman___> what is it you don't understand?
<linocisco> qman___, are you replying me?
<linocisco> how to ip route add?
<linocisco> how to ip route add according to split access in http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html ?
<linocisco> how to ip route add according to split access in http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html ?
<linocisco> how to ip route add according to split access in http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html ?
<linocisco> How can I disable eth0 or eth1 permanently down?
<linocisco> I tried to comment # in interfaces file. but it is not working.
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> who could help me?
<hex20dec1> Question, I'm configuring my BIND server and it states to enter subdomains that I currently do not have set up, i.e: ns1.mydomain.com. Do I need to create these subdomains?
<hex20dec1> Anyone?
<onekenthomas> buehler?
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855049/
<hex20dec1> Question, I'm configuring my BIND server and it states to enter subdomains that I currently do not have set up, i.e: ns1.mydomain.com. Do I need to create these subdomains?
<_ruben> What is "it" in this case?
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855089/
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> i got error on nslookup
<linocisco> parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed
<linocisco> parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed
<greppy> linocisco: pastebin your resolv.conf
<linocisco> lautriv, content of resolv.conf = nameserver x.x.x.x  x.x.x.y
<_ruben> each nameserver needs its own line
<hex20dec1> Question, I'm configuring my BIND server and it states to enter subdomains that I currently do not have set up, i.e: ns1.mydomain.com. Do I need to create these subdomains?
<linocisco> _ruben, I tried with two lines .line 1. nameserver x.x.x.x    line 2. nameserver x.x.x.y. but not working
<greppy> linocisco: you need to read the documentation that comes with ubuntu, for example, type "man resolv.conf" in a terminal.
<hex20dec1> Please, anyone?
<humungulous> linocisco: possible EOL issue
<linocisco> greppy, I am doing only simple and right
<greppy> linocisco: also https://help.ubuntu.com/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/index.html
<linocisco> humungulous, what EOL ??
<humungulous> what did you edit resolv.conf with
<greppy> linocisco: that's the point, you are running into a simple issue, that should be answered in the documentation.  Every time you run into an issue, asking in here should not be your first action.
<hex20dec1> Can anyone please help me?
<greppy> hex20dec1: what is telling you to create a subdomain?
<linocisco> greppy, yes. I read online and only when I got problem, I ask here . because I know I can be blamed anytime
<hex20dec1> I'm going by this guide, with webmin. http://rimuhosting.com/support/bindviawebmin.jsp
<linocisco> ok . thanks anyway
<hex20dec1> greppy
<greppy> hex20dec1: 1) webmin isn't really supported on ubuntu 2) ns1 is usually the hostname of your frist dns server, if you look at the SOA records for most domains you will see ns1, ns2, ns3, ns4, etc.
<hex20dec1> greppy: Thing is, I'm really new to this, I'm just trying to make my server work correctly, but it seems really difficult. I'm having a big confusion with this whole domains because my hosting and domains are on different places.
<greppy> hex20dec1: a better option would be to set things up manually, that way you know how it is actually setup and have a clue when you do need to troubleshoot something.
<greppy> hex20dec1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hex20dec1> greppy: You're right, I want to set it up manually, but it just really difficult, so I thought I would ease the process by doing it via webmin. I'm using 10.04 (I think)
<hex20dec1> greppy: let me just make sure.
<hex20dec1> Yes.
<greppy> hex20dec1: start with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<greppy> there is a PDF version as well if you want to snag that.
<hex20dec1> Thank you.
<hex20dec1> By the way, did you get my private IM?
<greppy> yeah, and no :)
<hex20dec1> greppy: Anything a bit less advanced? I'm already confused.
<greppy> hex20dec1: http://ftp.isc.org/isc/bind9/cur/9.7/doc/arm/Bv9ARM.pdf
<hex20dec1> greppy: Thank you very much for your help, I really do appreciate it, but I want to setup my server not to be a server admin, it simply does not interest me, (no offense). I have created a site that needed a dedicated server due to the previous server always crashing, I built it on a shared hosting, and ever since I switched, I've been stuck. Do you know anyone that would be willing to either help me one on one, or ge
<greppy> hex20dec1: do you need a dns server?  or do you just need dns to point to your server?
<hex20dec1> greppy: I have a VPS at the moment and I just want everything to run as it did on my shared.
<hex20dec1> That is all.
<greppy> hex20dec1: and I'm not offended that you don't want to be a sysadmin, it's not for everyone, but if you are going to have a server on the network, not knowing this stuff can make you a liability to others as well.
<hex20dec1> I will be hiring one as soon as I see income from the site, which would be very very soon.
<hex20dec1> Well, as soon as I get it up and running.
<greppy> hex20dec1: like I said, what do you actually need?  If you just need dns to point to your website, your domain registrar may be able to provide that, sometimes without additional charge.
<hex20dec1> It is currently running fine, I just noticed a few tiny problems, that aren't even noticeable.
<hex20dec1> greppy: If I knew what you mean by "dns to point to your website" I would answer you, but I don't really understand.
<hex20dec1> You want to see the zone records? Would that help?
<greppy> ok.  You understand that all that dns does is provide a name to point to an IP address, right?
<hex20dec1> Lol, I actually just did by you explaining that.
<hex20dec1> =]
<greppy> ok
<greppy> who is your domain registrar?
<hex20dec1> 1&1
<greppy> hex20dec1: instead of setting up a dns server, use 1&1 to point to your server.  http://faq.1and1.com/domains/domain_admin/dns_settings/13.html
<hex20dec1> Okay, since you've stated that all DNS does is forward for example: mydomain.com to 23.343.345.23
<hex20dec1> Correct?
<greppy> yes.
<Deim0s> hello all
<Deim0s> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and have a configured a LAMP server, everything works just fine except my virtual hosts
<Deim0s> this server is supposed to host multiple Vhosts, and this is is the configuration of one of them
<Deim0s> http://pastebin.com/ryzxE2uK
<Deim0s> when I access the localhost or the deimos.ma domain name I reach my hello world page without a problem
<Deim0s> but when I try to access it with hope.deimos.ma as I setted it up in my ServerName directive of my Vhost I get an error from the browser
<Deim0s> any help please ?
<hex20dec1> greppy: So, domain name is running fine.
<iclebyte> Deim0s, post your virtualhost config file on pastebin
<hex20dec1> greppy: I am able to access my site, if that's all it means.
<Deim0s> iclebyte, http://pastebin.com/ryzxE2uK
<greppy> hex20dec1: what is the website?
<Deim0s> iclebyte, I have disabled the default one
<greppy> Deim0s: did you restart apache after making changes?
<Deim0s> greppy, of course
<Deim0s> reload then restart
<hex20dec1> Go private, I don't want to put it here.
<greppy> Deim0s: had to ask, you'd be amazed how many forget that step.
<iclebyte> Deim0s, so what doesn't work?
<Deim0s> iclebyte, I want to access the vhost via the servename say : hope.deimos.ma
<Deim0s> deimos.ma = localhost and it works
<Deim0s> greppy, :)
<iclebyte> what happens when you access hope.deimos.ma ?
<Deim0s> iclebyte, server not found
<Deim0s> error loading page
<iclebyte> so you don't get anything from apache?
<Deim0s> iclebyte, right !
<iclebyte> can you ping deimos.ma ?
<iclebyte> i.e. is it setup in your /etc/hosts file to point to 127.0.0.1
<Deim0s> ye
<Deim0s> yes
<Deim0s> and can access my hello world page from deimos.ma
<Deim0s> it works only the subdomain who doesn't work
<iclebyte> can you pint hope.deimos.ma ?
<iclebyte> pint = ping
<Deim0s> iclebyte, no it gave me unkown host
<iclebyte> you need to add hope.deimos.ma to you /etc/hosts file also =)
<Deim0s> iclebyte, hmm and have to do so for the rest of vhosts ?
<iclebyte> if they are on your local machine then yes. Your browser is trying to connect to hope.deimos.ma - which doesn't yet exist.
<iclebyte> there are 2 parts to this. 1) making sure you have connectivity to the host i.e. hope.deimos.ma 2) apache knowing that when it sees an HTTP request for that host it should serve from /var/www/hope/
<Deim0s> iclebyte, then I will need to setup a DNS server later :s
<Deim0s> iclebyte, nice
<Deim0s> thanks a lot
<iclebyte> no. you can do it in your hosts file
<iclebyte> 127.0.0.1       hope.deimos.net
<iclebyte> .ma even =)
<Deim0s> iclebyte, but I need that other people in my private network access my server
<Deim0s> iclebyte, lol ok
<iclebyte> yes but to verify it add it to your hosts file.
<Deim0s> ok
<Deim0s> of course
<iclebyte> then you've prooved your webserver is working with vhosts. then setup DNS for all your other users =)
<Deim0s> iclebyte, thank you a lot :)
<iclebyte> is it working?
<Deim0s> iclebyte, of course :D
<iclebyte> awesome. well done.
<Deim0s> it works I will try now to setup a Dns server
<Deim0s> iclebyte, because of you :)
<iclebyte> also, i'd recommend logging your vhosts to different access and error log directories too. I try to isolate all my different vhosts as much as possible on our internal web app server.
<iclebyte> makes debugging different sites easier than having apache dump everything into /var/log/apache/error_log
<ohai___> Does ubuntu supports apparmor profiles?
<ikonia> ohai___: yup
<henkjan> ohai___: ubuntu is the drive behind apparmor
<ohai___> henkjan: I'm not sure if I shall use Debian or Ubuntu
<ohai___> Ubuntu has upstart and apparmor
<lynxman> morning o/
<ohai___> midday o/
<henkjan> ohai___: i'm happy with ubuntu-server, running an 200+ hosts
<ohai___> I dunno what I should use
<ikonia> ohai___: it's personal choice, just try them see what works for your needs
<ohai___> People here say Ubuntu
<ohai___> People in #debian say Debian, in #centos they say CentOS
<ohai___> I don't know
<Myrtti> that is natural as this is Ubuntu channel, you've got high hopes if you expect non-partial answers ;-)
<ikonia> ohai___: that's why it's YOUR choice
<ohai___> I want stable software (debian) but also newer software (apparmor (with profiles), upstart)
<Myrtti> it's really up to your own tastes. I'd use LTS version of Ubuntu as it tends to be stabler than the every-six-months-release
<ikonia> ohai___: you need to work out which is more important then,
<ikonia> ohai___: and pick the distro which offers your priorities the best solution
<ohai___> Hmm I don't know
<ohai___> Can Ubuntu handle new hardware?
<ikonia> ohai___: then find out
<ikonia> ohai___: choosing a distro because someone says "use it" is bonkers
<ikonia> ohai___: no more/less then debian/centos
<ohai___> ikonia: true, but I don't know anything else
<ikonia> ohai___: then you need to use some and try to see what YOU like
<ohai___> I used botch
<ohai___> both *
<ikonia> then work out what you like
<ohai___> i don't know
<_ruben> ohai___: do you know *anything* ? :P
<_ruben> all i see is "i dunno" :P
<ohai___> _ruben: yes
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #940172 in augeas (main) "-dev package missing Depends on libxml2-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940172
<jamespage> lynxman, around?
<lynxman> jamespage: I am indeed
<jamespage> lynxman: excellent!
<jamespage> lynxman: so - we have a small and late window of opportunity to upgrade nodejs in precise from 4.x.x to 6.x.x
<jamespage> however I don't want to spend time on it if no-one is interested
<jamespage> does this have interest for cloudfoundry?
<jamespage> I know it supports nodejs but not sure about version requirements...
<lynxman> jamespage: cloudfoundry doesn't use it, but nodejs is what the cool kids are using nowadays :)
<lynxman> jamespage: afaict no version requirements
<lynxman> jamespage: it just "imports" it
<lynxman> jamespage: cloudfoundry core is ruby
<jamespage> lynxman, right - so it just uses whatever nodejs Ubuntu us providing?
<jamespage> us/is
<lynxman> jamespage: yeah
 * jamespage ponders this
<melvincv> I need an SSH client that tries to auto reconnect if my internet connection fails.
<lynxman> melvincv: http://www.harding.motd.ca/autossh/
<melvincv> I installed that. how to use that? man page's confusing, as usual
<melvincv> 'autossh -M 1777 root@IP address' Is that all?
<melvincv> Uh, how about FireSSH in Firefox?
<jandro> Hi. I'm using php5-cgi to handle php's in my server. I noticed that after a dist-upgrade the metapackage php5 upgraded installing the default libapache2-mod-php5. Shouldn't the installer be able to identify that I'm using php5-cgi and only update the other packages within the metapackage requiring upgrading? cheers
<rbasak> jandro: I'm not quite clear on your question. Surely the way for the installer to be able to identify that you're using php5-cgi only is to not use the php5 metapackage?
<melvincv> Is there a channel for newbie server admins? :)
<jandro> rbasak: sorry, let me rephrase/clarify my question: libapache2-mod-php5 and php5-cgi aren't compatible and exclusive dependecies of php5, therefore when i installed php, I installed the php5 metapacke as well as php5-cgi in the same apt-get line, so it will select the php5-cgi and not the default libapache module, but the dist-upgrade put remove the php5-cgi and put libapache-mod... back.
<rbasak> Hmm. I wonder why that package exists instead of the four it depends on each using "Provides: php5".
<rbasak> jandro: what happens if you "apt-get install php5-cgi" now? Does it force anything apart from libapache2-mod-php5 to be removed first?
<rbasak> jandro: also, which releases are you upgrading from and to?
<soren> jandro: How can you be sure that it's not installing libapache2-mod-php5 because some other package depends on it?
 * rbasak is thinking along the same lines as soren
<rbasak> ie. that there's some reason that installing libapache2-mod-php5 is needed to satisfy dependencies
<soren> Also, there's no reason php5-cgi and libapache2-mod-php5 shouldn't be able to coexist, afaict.
<melvincv> uh, autossh syntax guys? I need to have the connection up even if my internet connection is unstable. It does not make sense to me, the session will disconnect in that case, but I want it to stop showing me "Write failed: broken pipe") Maybe you know to make the impossible possible? ;)
<datalay> i installed ubuntu-server-orchestra, and i have one node, installed profile is oneiric-x86_64-juju, i want to install Oracle Weblogic and deploy it all nodes,, how can i do that?
<datalay> and juju package not installed together with orchestra-server, should i install it manually,,,
<datalay> thanks
<Tricks_> hi I'm trying to forward port 80 to another port using ufw. I have opened port 80 and added a few lines to /etc/ufw/before.rules at the top of the file http://pastebin.com/gyvfuWK2 but it doesn't seem to be working... have I missed something?
<jandro> rbasak: I just installed php5-cgi and it removed libapache2-mod-php5
<SpamapS> jamespage: question about the reboot test mods I did..
<jamespage> SpamapS, fire away!
<SpamapS> jamespage: is it at all likely to be merged, or should I just setup my own test-rig to run the reboot tests so we get some coverage of beta1 ?
<jamespage> SpamapS, sorry - I thought it had - is it MP'ed?
 * SpamapS should really go back to bed. :-P
<jamespage> SpamapS, must be early?
<jamespage> v early?
<SpamapS> yeah, 04:38
<SpamapS> insomnia strikes whenever I give in to the sugar demons before bed ;)
<SpamapS> jamespage: let me look again, I thought it had been sitting there
<rbasak> jandro: interesting. Did it remove anything else?
<jamespage> SpamapS, I see it - not proposed - lemme press the button (and why can I do that?)
<jandro> rbasak: no, just that.
<SpamapS> jamespage: anybody can propose to merge a branch into a project they are a comitter on.. IIRC
<jamespage> SpamapS, ah - makes sense
<jamespage> I wondered why I could delete other peoples merge proposals :-)
<jandro> rbasak: would you advise against the use of metapackages when working on the server side?
<SpamapS> jamespage: whats the plan long term? Create a new test framework next cycle?
<jamespage> SpamapS, yeah - the QA team are sprinting on it week after next
<rbasak> jandro: depends on what you want!
<jandro> rbasak: just to keep things tight and controlled I mean, I'm relatively new to this so I don't know
<rbasak> jandro: I'd use them unless there's a specific reason not to. Otherwise you have to do too much management yourself. The point of them is to make life easier, but if they get in the way you don't have to use them.
<rbasak> jandro: I've just tried installing libapache2-mod-php5 and php5-cgi side by side in precise and it works fine. Installing php5 on top also works fine - it didn't remove either.
<rbasak> jandro: do you have any packages installed that are not from the distribution?
<SpamapS> jamespage: awesome. It would be interesting to see how much we can align w/ OpenStack's QA team goals.. I think we share a lot of the same problem space with them.
<jamespage> SpamapS, I'm hoping to attend ODS for specifically that reason...
<jandro> rbasak: no, It's quite a plain LAMP server
<rbasak> jandro: fundamentally your problem seems to be that libapache2-mod-php5 and php5-cgi have become mutually exclusive when they usually are not
<jandro> rbasak: I'm using 11.10 oneiric btw
<rbasak> jandro: could you try "apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cgi" and see if it gives you any detail on why they can't both be fulfilled?
<jandro> rbasak: maybe dependencies are different in the LTS?
<SpamapS> jandro: if you want to keep things tight and controlled, I'd suggest config management
<SpamapS> jandro: puppet is quite popular. :)
 * SpamapS would suggest juju.. but for 1 server.. its not the best idea ;)
<jandro> rbasak: interesting, unlike the other way around, it doesn't complain about the installation of libapache2-mod-php5 regarless I have php5-cgi already installed
<rbasak> jandro: I just tried oneiric and am getting the same results. They don't seem to be mutually exclusive at all. I suspect you have other packages installed that are causing the issue, but I'm not in a position to track down which
<jandro> rbasak: thanks a lot for your help
<rbasak> jandro: no problem. If you can find steps to reproduce, please let me know.
<jandro> rbasak: I will closely look into it next time there's an upgrade of the metapackage php5
<rbasak> jandro: can stick the results of "dpkg-query -W" into a pastebin? "apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg-query-W|pastebinit" or something.
<jdstrand> Tricks_: did you also open port 8124?
<SpamapS> jamespage: so.. if my changes are merged, then we'll also need to add those post-reboot-tests
<jamespage> SpamapS, thats not to hard - once it gets merged and in the lab I can template a new set of jenkins jobs to setup the testing.
<jdstrand> Tricks_: (eg, sudo ufw allow 8124/tcp)
<jandro> rbasak: http://pastebin.com/B1vJWRDU
<smb> smoser, Are the daily cloud images only available via http or is there some rsync 'able place (just wondering whether I could optimize the way to keep up to date)
<soren> smb: cloud-images.ubuntu.com lets you rsync.
<rbasak> jandro: how do you have libgd2-xpm and libgd2-noxpm installed at the same time? They conflict with each other.
<smb> soren, Ah. Stupid me, should not have used the http prefix in the script then. Thanks
<smoser> smb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/855353/
<smoser> thats what i use to mirror.
<smoser> it tries to pre-populate dirs, which saves some io
<smb> smoser, ok. not sure I already understand the pre-poulate part. But I will check the script. :)
<smoser> it copies one daily to the next.
<smoser> and then rsyncs
<rbasak> smoser: what does "[racb] merge his changes with cloud-stash-sandbox: TODO" mean?
<smoser> assuming that some of the content between them is similar.
<jandro> rbasak: no idea to be honest
<smoser> rbasak, you had some scripts that did what cloud-stash-sandbox did.
<smoser> you thought maybe you should merge them into that (kirkland's script)
<smoser> it can be postponed easy
<smb> smoser, Ah, somehow I' assumed rsync being clever about that as long as I keep the old dailies around
<rbasak> smoser: ah, I see
<smoser> smb, well, it wont know across directories.
<smoser> it doesn't compare all possible files to all other files.
<smoser> it just does those in the same path
<rbasak> smoser: thanks, I'll have a think about that
<smoser> (and 'current' is a symlink and it recognizes that)
<jandro> rbasak: I recall installing php5-gd when implementing Drupal, those libraries might be related to that maybe
<smoser> rbasak, honestly, i'd just postpone it
<smb> smoser, Ah, right. my approach was just to look at current anyway. So I would adapt a bit
<rbasak> smoser: oh yes of course. I keep forgetting we have a cycle :-)
<smoser> smb, since you're here...
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854831/
<rbasak> smoser, smb: how about publishing zsync files?
<smoser> that wasn't captured from a fail... but just a ps after umount
<rbasak> (for the dailies)
<smoser> rbasak, i forget why we dont bother with that.
<smoser> rbasak, it might make more sense now... honestly the only thing that likely does very well with using previous is the new '-root.tar.gz' files.
<smoser> the rest of them are filesystems
<smoser> which basically mean very little similar content in similar spaces in the image.
<rbasak> smoser: AIUI, if rsync can help, then so can zsync
<rbasak> (and if zsync can't help, then neither can rsync)
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> but...
<smoser> i dont know.
<rbasak> for the -root.tar.gz, you'd have to use --rsyncable, but that'd be sensible
<smoser> it might be worth it.
<smoser> we do use rsyncable
<rbasak> awesome :)
<smoser> but we do not completely sort the contents.
<smoser> i only sort the top level directories.
<smoser> perhaps we should try to force a sorted contents.
<smb> smoser, Was that only ps w? There is a lot of udev but strangely not what it would probably call...
<smoser> that'd 'make them do well.
<smoser> smb, 'ps w' is just about all you have in busybox ps
<smoser> (at least in the one in the initramfs)
<smoser> it is a list of all processes though
<smoser> (ie, dont worry about lack of 'a')
<smoser> yeah... so that was on a reboot (which would always fixt the problem)
<smb> smoser, Ah, ok. Well at least it show quite a bit of udev activity, so one or the other may get into growfs's way
<smoser> so, the only thing that looked odd in there was the ext4 process
<smoser> which, at that point, there are no ext4 filesystems mounted.
<smoser> but that didn't mean much, just that it maybe hadn't been reaped.
<smoser> the udev, was explained to me that they're just forked in the initial fury of udev events.
<smb> Hm ok. And yes, the ext4 threads just may lag behind on being cleaned.
<rbasak> jandro: as far as I can tell, the issue is on your system. I can't reproduce. That you've managed to install two conflicting packages without noticing suggests this too.
<hazmat> rbasak greetings.. was curious if you had a chance to try juju on arm yet
<jandro> rbasak: ok, thanks, i won't bother you anymore, I'd look into those packages. thank you!
<rbasak> hazmat: hello! I have it running in a local environment on LXC. That seems to work.
<hazmat> rbasak, awesome, good to know
<rbasak> hazmat: I also have cobbler working, so the next step will be to try juju's orchestra provider. I was about to start that today actually.
<hazmat> rbasak, cool, i'm looking over some of the maas provider work today, but from an arm verification perspective it should be equiv to cobbler
<rbasak> hazmat: I had been working around bug 914392 with a stragetically placed 'sed -i'. I need to verify that it works without my workaround now that the bug is fixed.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 914392 in juju "LXC local provider does not respect 'series' (only installs oneiric)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914392
<rbasak> hazmat: am I right in thinking that I'm supposed to use cobbler to netinst the images first and then mark them as available and then shut them down, and then juju will pick them up? I didn't quite understand the expected lifecycle/workflow around the orchestra provider.
<rbasak> s/images/machines/
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #939212 in ec2-ami-tools (multiverse) "AMI created from latest i386 Lucid image fails to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939212
<hazmat> rbasak, i'm not really clear on the initial orchestra setup (sans juju), my understanding was that you register the machines with orchestra, set them up for pxe/netboot, and add a management class (to be spec in juju's environments.yaml).. the machines need to be powered down before handing over juju, wrt to getting images into orchestra  i'm not clear, but this is the right place to ask
<rbasak> hazmat: I'm clear on how to set orchestra up, just not how juju claims and recycles machines.
<rbasak> hazmat: when juju gets a machine, it expects it installed and with a clean slate? And juju never reboots (currently), so does that mean that we just want to netinst and provide a clean slate on every reboot?
<rbasak> hazmat: in which case, when juju does support reboots, what happens?
<hazmat> rbasak, SpamapS has a nice explanation of it here http://askubuntu.com/questions/102874/juju-ssh-setup-in-orchestra-environment  effectively juju searches for machines with the management class specified in juju's config. wrt to install, ideal is clean installs on boot, since we're not using lxc isolation on physical machines
<hazmat> rbasak, reboot support just landed, that's a slightly different use case though.. the inst on boot is for reuse of the machine, a reboot wants to keep the same identity through the powercycle
<hazmat> rbasak, atm i don't know that orchestra is setup to reinstall on a powercycle.. most of the efforts this cycle have been going towards the maas frontend, i think Daviey knows a bit more about the setup
<hazmat> rbasak, yes.. when juju gets the machine it expects it installed with a clean state (enough to run cloud-init at min which it uses to install itself)
<rbasak> hazmat, Daviey, SpamapS: ok, so this matters a lot on ARM as how we trigger a netboot or switch between netboot and local boot is different to Intel
<rbasak> I need to make sure I understand this fully
<hazmat> rbasak, juju removes netboot from the machine when it acquires/uses it
<hazmat> rbasak, it will re-enable netboot when its not using the machine
<rbasak> hazmat: OK, so cobbler on ARM needs to add and remove netboot correctly then. This could be interesting :)
<SpamapS> rbasak: will the box just not boot w/o PXE?
<rbasak> SpamapS: sort of :0
<rbasak> SpamapS: when cobbler removes netboot on Intel, what happens? I assume that it's not using IPMI and actually netboots it but gets it to chain load local?
<SpamapS> it can if you tell cobbler how to make an ipmi request
<SpamapS> rbasak: so the pxe boot flag makes cobbler no longer boot into the "special" system-specific installer
<SpamapS> rbasak: but if the system is still "PXE first" then it will pick up the default PXE profile, which is the menu.. which then boots from disk.
<rbasak> SpamapS: so right now, on a panda, the installer will rewrite the SD card so that it is no longer PXE first. At which point cobbler cannot switch it back to "PXE first" without shelling in to rewrite the SD card. But that's panda specific, and probably not worth working on. ARM server management hardware will need to support this.
<rbasak> Although it may be possible to seed the installer to not install a bootloader onto SD, pxelinux menus don't work on ARM, so the cobbler default target does not either.
<SpamapS> rbasak: so, effectively, there's no way to reclaim a panda automatically. Bummer. But I have to think something more robust will have a way to remotely say "boot me again"
<SpamapS> rbasak: or more specifically "net boot me again"
<rbasak> SpamapS: I've been asked by a vendor about what we need in this regard, and a way to remotely say "netboot me again" is near the top of the list. Right after "netboot capable" :-)
<rbasak> But now I'm worried about integration with cobbler. It's going to be awkward because cobbler is assuming a load of Intel-only mechanisms right now (which is reasonable of course but makes it awkward for me)
<rbasak> Incidentally, pandas can do usb boot and then I can make it do what I want, but this isn't integrated. I have played with it and could integrate it, but don't think it's worth the effort.
<SpamapS> rbasak: its python. hack-xtend it :)
<rbasak> (it's be highly panda-specific)
<rbasak> SpamapS: it's not so much missing code, but fundamental state architecture.
<SpamapS> rbasak: the translatio of the pxe boot flag to something that pxe boots a machine is surprisingly trivial..
<rbasak> by hooking the power on command, I suppose?
<SpamapS> well right now all it does is cause the 'sync' command to write out templates differently
<SpamapS> its up to tftpd and dhcpd to pick those up and turn them into network actions.
<rbasak> so that's assuming that the pxe boot flag is a part of the machine configuration state that will take effect on next boot
<rbasak> rather than pxe boot being an action
<SpamapS> its a flag that is accessible whenever any action is taken..
<SpamapS> so if you take the poweroff/poweron action.. you can see it.. and act accordingly
<rbasak> and when the machine is rebooted from inside, say by juju, which changed the pxe flag and then rebooted the machine and expects some behaviour as a result? That won't work.
<SpamapS> rbasak: juju wouldn't change the flag and reboot the machine. juju would change the flag and tell cobbler to turn it off/on
<rbasak> So then we're relying on specific behaviour that happens not to trigger the perfectly valid-to-do but broken action.
<SpamapS> sorry you lost me there
<SpamapS> if you don't define a power control method for the profile.. then juju just *waits*
<SpamapS> it assumes the machine is gone after telling cobbler to turn it off.
<SpamapS> well.. off/on
<SpamapS> rbasak: again, the pxe boot flag is more "reinstall me" than "net boot me"
<SpamapS> rbasak: so if you have mgmt software that can netboot the machine, then on power on.. if you see that pxe boot flag.. you should do the netboot management software step then.
<rbasak> hey roaksoax, can we talk about "ARM Preseed fiel review (BOOT!)"? What do I need to do?
<rbasak> Is cobbler enlistment documented anywhere?
<Yann2> Hello! I wanted to ask about the status of vm-builder in precise
<Yann2> has it been deprecated for good - is there a replacement?
<Yann2> or will it land in LTS and be supported 5 years?
<soren> Yann2: live-builder seems to be the preferred tool for what vm-builder used to work for.
<Yann2> soren, last time I looked, live builder seemed to be to create .iso CD images? not vm images?
<Yann2> soren, ubnutu got a cloud offering based on openstack - what would be the recommended way to script the creation of 10 vms? surely there is another way than pxe or to boot from the cd? :)
<Yann2> ah sorry I forgot you werent working for canonical anymore :(
<TREllis> anyone seeing weird permissions issues with mysql on precise? I swear I granted the correct bits to my users, but all of a sudden I can now connect as any user without passwords :)
<jMCg>         
<jMCg> jMCg: that was the enter key.
<Cryp71c> Hrm, in this byobu session I have, there is something new that wasn't there yesterday...between the distro name and the uptime, I see "4!"
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #940420 in munin (main) "munin-node crashes when enabling tls.  fix by updating munin packages to 1.4.5 or higher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940420
<benji> Hi all.  I have a quick assumption I'd like verified, if possible.  When running LXC containers (ephemeral ones in particular), I assume that any CPU they consume will be reflected on the host (e.g., in top).  Is that assumption valid?
<hallyn> yes
<soren> Yann2: What I'd recommend these days, actually, is to use the cloud images Ubuntu publishes and customise them at boot time using cloud-init.
<Yann2> cloud-init, I ll have a look thanks :)
<benji> hallyn: I'll assume that that "yes" was directed at me (correct me if I'm wrong).
<hallyn> benji: sorry, yes
<benji> :)
<admldm> hello all I'm newbe here
<admldm> may be someone can help me
<admldm> I've created an ubuntu server box, booting from USB key, with 3 disks in RAID5 with mdadm
<admldm> and created volumes with l
<admldm> LVM
<ikonia> ok
<admldm> I need to create an NFS share....
<admldm> I have created it  and I can access from a windows pc
<plm> Hi all
<admldm> I can create folders...but when I start to copy files, they are created with 0 length...and the process freeze
<admldm> I tried creating different ubuntu boxes from scatch
<admldm> and accessing from different windows pc
<admldm> same issue
<jMCg> hohoho! It looks like there's an Ubuntu channel exactly dedicated to my specific problem!
<jMCg> Of course it's empty.
<admldm> mount is ok...
<admldm> any idea?
<jMCg> admldm: why don't you access your stuff as from Windows on an Samba share, instead of an NFS share?
<admldm> I need NFS for virtual VMWare staff....and also because has better performance then CIFS
<rbasak> smoser: your fix to manage_etc_hosts worked, thanks!
<Ibrahim7897> hello
<Ibrahim7897> please i want to know if i can manage users in ubuntu like windows?
<jMCg> Ibrahim7897: meaning?
<admldm> any idea guys?
<Ibrahim7897> jMCg i want to install ubuntu server on my server then i want to create accounts for users and share a folder for any one cause i do web developpement and i want to keep some files private
<jMCg> Ibrahim7897: uhm... let's start with the simple question: If Windows is what you know, why are you using Ubuntu?
<rbasak> Ibrahim7897: yes, you can do that: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<jMCg> admldm: seriously, for communication between Unix and Windows, use Samba.
<Ibrahim7897> jMCg cause i like linux and worked in desktop version for long time but the server i installed and create something just for eduction
<Ibrahim7897> but now i have to move to pro
<Ibrahim7897> rbasak thx
<jMCg> admldm: you can even expose it over both, CIFS and NFS -- shouldn't hurt too much. Unless you really have the time it takes to thoroughfully debug the issue.
<admldm> jMCg: I need NFS because I'm using Veeam Backup, it uses NFS for fast restore and online recovery
<admldm> I have to use NFS...
<jMCg> admldm: does NFS' performance only suck when used from Windows?
<Ibrahim7897> rbasak i saw your link but i can't find what i need need
<Ibrahim7897> i need to share a folder for a desktop user
<Ibrahim7897> so he can edit and write in it
<admldm> jMCg:may be, but it can be accessed from VMWare ...and NFS is better
<Ibrahim7897> from an other pc
<Ibrahim7897> using ubunty
<Ibrahim7897> ubuntu
<jMCg> admldm: define better. For what purpose? Measured in which unit? Fuzzy feelings/day? As I already said, you can expose the same directory via NFS *and* Samba.
<rbasak> Ibrahim7897: for desktop users I'd use samba, which will work from both Windows and Ubuntu desktops. There's a basic guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Ibrahim7897> rbasak thank you i will check it
<jMCg> Ibrahim7897: what's that other server running?
<jMCg> s/other server/desktop/
<Ibrahim7897> jMCg i have one server and five computers and i want to connect all that with linux
<jMCg> Ibrahim7897: NFS for you then.
<Ibrahim7897> jMCg give me the link plz
<jMCg> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<jMCg> Ibrahim7897: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/ in your browse, use the search function, enter nfs
<Ibrahim7897> jMCg ok thx
<Ibrahim7897> is facebook working with ubuntu?
<jMCg> Ibrahim7897: that question basically means: Is there a browser on Ubuntu.
<jMCg> Ibrahim7897: yes, there are plenty of browsers on Ubuntu.
<Ibrahim7897> jMCg :D
<admldm> jMCg:understood, so u suggest to use SAMBA with win and NFS with VMWare, right?
<admldm> it's ok but Veeam need NFS...
<admldm> why I cannot use a WOW linux box for NFS?
<admldm> linux has ALL....I want use it!!!
<jMCg> admldm: what I've been saying for some time now is: Install and configure, both, NFS and Samba. Use Samba from Windows, use NFS with VMware.
<jMCg> What's WOW?
<SpamapS> adam_g: hey, can you confirm that the openstack testing has been using RabbitMQ 2.7.1 since I uploaded it to the PPA? I totally forgot to push it into precise before FF ..
<adam_g> SpamapS: its still using 2.6.1-1ubuntu4
<adam_g> SpamapS: wheres the PPA, ill point it there now if you want
<SpamapS> adam_g: wha? I uploaded like.. 3 weeks ago
<SpamapS> adam_g: https://launchpad.net/~openstack-ubuntu-testing/+archive/openstack-trunk-testing
<SpamapS> ok.. 10 days.. 3 weeks.. sort of the same. ;)
<SpamapS> gosh.. feels like 3 weeks.. I need to take a break. :p
<adam_g> SpamapS: i had no idea that was there, the rabbitmq charms dont install from PPA. ill add that in a min
<SpamapS> adam_g: Oh.. you asked me to upload it there :-P
<SpamapS> adam_g: I may haev assumed that the tests all used that PPA
<adam_g> SpamapS: okay, redeploying everything with rabbitmq from there. if i dropped the ball on that one, sorry
<SpamapS> adam_g: no I think I did
<SpamapS> adam_g: I got steam rolled by the mysql stuff and just forgot it
<admldm> thanks all...I have to go..have a good one
<Ibrahim7897> good by
<Ho^Oh> What package should I install so I can expect my server to start up (Using a 2TB GPT harddrive)
<Ho^Oh> just grub, or grub2?
<Ho^Oh> o_O
<njin> hello guys,  can someone triage bug 933403 , that is incomprehesible for my little brain. thanks
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 933403 in ubuntu "Precise Pangolin VM not booting on Citrix XenServer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933403
<Ho^Oh> I keep getting "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<njin> or al last suggest what to do.
<sear> Hey all.  I just performed a fresh install of Ubuntu Server 11.10, and I can't get apt to update the sources.  I keep getting a bunch of 404s.  I tried changing to a different mirror, but the problems persist.  Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<sear> apt-get update output: http://pastebin.com/v59zeN8N
<sear> sources.list: http://pastebin.com/yVxQ6U44
<Daviey> ejat: Around?
<ejat> Daviey: yups
<Daviey> hmm, PM
<ejat> okie
<adam_g> SpamapS: rabbit 2.7.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 seems to have worked fine for the first test run
<adam_g> SpamapS: ill let it roll with that version from now on
<SpamapS> adam_g: Ok cool, I'm going to write up a FFE for it to get it into precise
<SpamapS> adam_g: thanks for getting that going.
<adam_g> np
<adam_g> anyone have any knowledge of the squid -> squid3 transition? are there blueprints from last cycles around, or mailing list discussion anywhere to get some context?
<SpamapS> adam_g: I believe that just happened in Debian.. there wasn't a discussion
<zul> adam_g: security team requested it so you might want to talk to jdstrand
<adam_g> ah
<uvirtbot> New bug: #929387 in php5 (main) "[needs-packaging] php lucid packages need update to 5.3.10 on lucid" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929387
<zul> adam_g: i just dropped coverage and nosexcover for the MIR for keystone they arent really used in the testsuite yet either
<zul> adam_g: we should be good minus the MIR for keystoneclient and the security review it needs again
<adam_g> zul: okay, is it okay to wait for e4 freeze before getting those going?
<adam_g> (tues)
<zul> yeah
<adam_g> k
<adam_g> zul: that sql stuff should be merged soon and then i need a quick change in to keystoneclient to support using it, but that should be quick
<zul> adam_g: okies
<uvirtbot> New bug: #935676 in tomcat6 (main) "package tomcat6 6.0.28-10ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935676
<uvirtbot> New bug: #936944 in samba (main) "smbd crashed with SIGABRT in remove_posix_acl()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936944
<adam_g> SpamapS: AFAICS, the transitional package is part of our delta as of 3.1.18-1ubuntu1
<zul> mdeslaur: ping
<mdeslaur> zul: wazzzup
<zul> mdeslaur: my memory is a bit foggy why did we want squid3 over squid again?
<mdeslaur> zul: uhm, because squid 2 is a zillion years old?
<zul> mdeslaur: yeah but it worked and didnt mess with peoples config files
<mdeslaur> squid 2 is officially deprecated, and will be declared obsolete by upstream in a couple of months
<zul> adam_g: there you go :)
<mdeslaur> zul: see http://wiki.squid-cache.org/RoadMap/Squid2
<mdeslaur> zul: can we get kernel 2.4 and apache 1.3 back too, please? :)
<zul> mdeslaur: yes please..times were much simpler then :)
<savid> Hi, I have ubuntu 10.4 LTS and I want to upgrade to Nagios 3.2.3.  Is there a way to do that without having to upgrade the distro?
<jacobw> savid: can you use unsupported packages?
<jacobw> savid: ppa:nagiosinc/ppa
<savid> jacobw, ah, cool.  That'll work.  Thanks!
<zul> adam_g: however once the FF for keystone happens i want to upload packages for both keystone/keystoneclient though
<Ho^Oh> How can I tell if my ubuntu server is using uefi or just bios?
<zul> Ho^Oh: it might be able to tell in the /proc dir or /sys somewhere
<benji> hallyn: another LXC question for you, if you have a moment: I'm trying to use the facility of passing a command to lxc-start-ephemeral but I can't get even the simplest command to work (i.e., touch)
<hallyn> benji: is lxc-start-ephemeral working at all (i.e. without a command specified)?
<benji> hallyn: yep
<benji> I can connect to the ephemeral container and then issue the command and it works fine.
<benji> it's just that passing the command in doesn't seem to work
<hallyn> and you're doing 'lxc-start-ephemeral <otheropts> -- /bin/touch /xx" ?
<hallyn> I haven't tried in awhile, but last i did try that was working
<hallyn> lemme find a on-lvm container to try with
<benji> hallyn: cool, thanks
<hallyn> benji: sorry, i must break for (someone else's) lunch for a bit, but will try.  pls feel free to file a bug meanwhile
<benji> hallyn: will do; Am I correct in assuming sourceforge is the place for that bug?
<hallyn> benji: no, pad.lv/u/lxc
<benji> hallyn: ah, thanks
<hallyn> thank you
<benji> hallyn: enjoy your (forced?) lunch; for when you get back: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/940604
<azertyui> hi
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 940604 in lxc "lxc-start-ephemeral ignores command" [Undecided,New]
<azertyui> i allready got my domain name the problem is simply my server ip change
<azertyui> and my question is simply how to point dynamic server ip address to my domain name
<guntbert> azertyui: additional to a domain name you need a DNS Server, one option is one provided by the organisation that sold you the domain, another option is dyndns or no-ip, you cant configure the IP address and hostname there
<uvirtbot> New bug: #940604 in lxc (universe) "lxc-start-ephemeral ignores command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940604
<sirdeiu> azertyui: See here http://idefix.net/~koos/dyndnshowto/dyndnshowto.html
<sirdeiu> azertyui: Checklist: your own domain name, server (with ubuntu :D ), BIND installed on said server.
<hallyn> benji: ah, oneiric.  that's bug 914169, fixed in preicse .  sounds like you need it SRU'd to oneiric?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 914169 in lxc "lxc-start-ephemeral script does not support in-line programmatic commands to ephemeral containers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914169
<benji> hallyn: well, if a different (non-lxc) bug has been fixed in precise, I can easily switch
<benji> hallyn: I'll mark my bug as a dupe.
<hallyn> benji: ok.  if you do need it for oneiric, pls mark in that bug then
<benji> hallyn: I sincerly hope I won't ;)
<hallyn> benji: actually, on precise yo'ure blocked for a few more days by an apparmor-overlayfs bug
<hallyn> benji: so you'll need to do apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.lxc-start
<hallyn> (bug 925028)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 925028 in lxc "apparmor breaks lxc-start-ephemeral (apparmor+overlayfs returns -EINVAL)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925028
<benji> hallyn: thanks for the heads-up
<adam_g> lifeless: ping
<ch33z> Hello on "Caching Nameserver" Do I use the static ip given from the isp or the DNS servers like "75.75.75.75, 75.75.76.76"
#ubuntu-server 2012-02-25
<DeltaF> Could someone help me with a keypair issue with Amazon Cloud in EC2? I didn't lose the keypair, it's just not working in the AMI we've created.
<SHOVELL> i am trying to get a webserver up and running and i have tried ispconfig with no luck is there a tutorial that could help me?
<DeltaF> tutorial for ispconfig or what?
<SHOVELL> i want to host a website and i think a ftp not sure but isp was the first tutorila i found i have isp up and running but cant see the site from outside my network
<SHOVELL> well i also have no content either that is for later
<DeltaF> oh..
<DeltaF> have you tried http://<yourserver>:81 ?
<SHOVELL> yep
<DeltaF> where is this hosted?
<SHOVELL> inside my network
<DeltaF> SELinux or other firewall issues?
<SHOVELL> hmm i dont think so
<SHOVELL> outside of the server?
<SHOVELL> SELinux?
<SHOVELL> oh nvm
<DeltaF> I've wasted many hours on its silent blocking. :)
<SHOVELL> hmm
<DeltaF> not sure how ISPConfig integrates itself. Dedicated service, or apache site entry?
<SHOVELL> i think it is dedicated
<DeltaF> did you start the service, then?
<SHOVELL> pretty sure still really breen with server stuff
<DeltaF> sudo /etc/init.d/ispconfig start (or something like that)
<SHOVELL> yes every thing is running i can acess the ispconfig by the ip but no website is accessable
<SHOVELL> ie 192.168.0.1:81
<SHOVELL> brb i gotta check
<SHOVELL> i used http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2
<SHOVELL> just to test so i have done everything there
<DeltaF> have you tried 192.168.0.1:8080
<SHOVELL> checking
<SHOVELL> i can access the isp server via port forwarding from my external (see pm)
<DeltaF> aah.
<SHOVELL> that works but now a www.example.com
<SHOVELL> would you mind trying to connect to that?
<DeltaF> in the apache config for it, does it list the IP or *:81
<SHOVELL> hmm
<DeltaF> hmm. that doesn't make sense necessarily.
<SHOVELL> /etc/apache2/!
<SHOVELL> ?
<DeltaF> yes, look in sites-enabled
<SHOVELL> ok looking
<SHOVELL> with nano or something?
<DeltaF> sure
<SHOVELL> ok looking
<SHOVELL> apache2.conf?
<DeltaF> should be /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<DeltaF> unless it's in one file
<SHOVELL> yes it says *:81
<SHOVELL> be right back
<rockets> What do you guys think would be decent bandwidth for an iSCSI target
<rockets> Would 2 gbits be usable?
<SHOVELL> !ispconfig 2
<SHOVELL> i am trying to get a webserver up and running and i have tried ispconfig with no luck is there a tutorial that could help me?
<sp4z> Hi, does anybody know how to disable screen blanking on 11.10?
<ch33z>  does this matter for SSH? To set your OpenSSH to listen on TCP port 2222 instead of the default TCP port 22,
<ch33z> instead of using the cli sometimes I use the FTP to copy and download files but also create folders
<aarcane> How to provision a perfect vm from vmbuilder on oneiric ?
<qazokm> i work at ubuntru
<pcroque> 3
<Zanzacar> Hi I have been looking into powernap and had a problem with the load monitor.
<Zanzacar> After looking into it there is a python program called LoadMonitor.py
<Zanzacar> its located in 3 different places on a my system and I was thinking about editing it and restarting the daemon to test to see if I could fix any problems I am having with the LoadMonitor
<Zanzacar> that being said. one of the files I found was under /usr/share/pyshared/powernap/monitors would this be the code the program runs when it starts up? is there any way to check?
<aarcane> Zanzacar, modify each file, add the eqivalent of "system logger file1" in each file, and see which one executes.
<Zanzacar> what is system logger file1? I figured I could just move the monitor file and see what happens.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #940780 in nova "nova-volume fails to start: OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lock/nova' " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940780
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question i have some ppa urls which arent working added by a fellow admin and its causing me issues with updating my server
<eagles0513875> how can i remove ppa's since they are not listed in the sources.list as well is there a file where they are listed?
<Myrtti> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MatBoy> mhh how long does it take to compile a kernel on a core2duo these days :(
<eagles0513875> and Myrtti those the ppa's
<greppy> MatBoy: I haven't tried lately, but it shouldn't take too long.  What do you need that is not supplied from the stock kernels?
<MatBoy> greppy: scst
<MatBoy> greppy: like this http://www.tomlecluse.be/blog/20110902/scst-and-scstadmin-ubuntu-1104
<MatBoy> iscsitarget crashes all the time
<greppy> MatBoy: so https://wiki.edubuntu.org/scst doesn't work?
<MatBoy> greppy: didn't try that one
<MatBoy> greppy: is seems that the Qlogic driver was already standard, it was selected in the kernel config
<greppy> MatBoy: I haven't tried it myself, just did a quick search.  People seem to come to #ubuntu-server asking questions for what they *think* they want instead of what the goal is :)
<MatBoy> greppy: I tried iscsitarget and that is crashing. I have used one of the two a couple of years ago on a ESXi test... which worked good
<MatBoy> greppy: why don't they add scst to ubuntu ?
<jMCg> MatBoy: what *is* scst? Who are "they"?
<eagles0513875> hey gusy anyone have 12.04 server testing environment with the latest -17 kernel
<eagles0513875> seems like it causes a kernel panic
<jMCg> -17?!
<jMCg> Oh. 12.04
<eagles0513875> ya the -17 kernel update seems broken
<eagles0513875> also seems to have removed the old kernel
<chmac> How do I tell why a package was installed from the terminal? As in, was it installed manually or as a dependency.
<chmac> Any idea if I can install php 5.2 debs from Hardy on Oneiric?
<eagles0513875> WARNING GUYS those testing precise on a test server the latest 3.2.0-16 and -17 kernels are broken they trigger a kernel panic
<chmac> eagles0513875: The server kernels or all kernels? I'm running precise on my primary laptop, will it affect me?
<eagles0513875> this seems to be 3.2.0-16 and 17 generic
<eagles0513875> im not sure if they would affect a normal ubuntu install but seems like they affect server for sure
<eagles0513875> we reverted to the 3.0 server kernel
<chmac> eagles0513875: I'm running 3.2.0-17-generic without issues so far on a Lenovo x301
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<eagles0513875> chmac: you running any test servers
<chmac> eagles0513875: Nope
<chmac> I gotta go eat, hope you get the kernel panic figured out eagles0513875 :-)
<pgraner> eagles0513875, what does you panic look like?
<eagles0513875> pgraner: this is yoru typical kernel panic on boot up will try and get a screen shot
<eagles0513875> pgraner: very odd now the 17 is working again O_o
<eagles0513875> 16 is still panicing
<MatBoy> I hate this BIG time
<MatBoy> iscsitarget is as buggy as it can get
<pgraner> eagles0513875, need to see where it panics, looking thru git there was a rebase to .6 stable with a lot of patches
<pgraner> eagles0513875, that is a rebase in -16
<eagles0513875> pgraner: not to worried if 16 doesnt work cuz 17 now works and we have the 3.0 to fall back on if need be
<MatBoy> I wonder why iscsitarget is still in and scst is not !
<Deathvalley122> pgraner: http://picpaste.com/pics/sshot-54-r9Ohd6pH.1330180271.jpg
<Deathvalley122> pgraner: in case you didn't see it http://picpaste.com/pics/sshot-54-r9Ohd6pH.1330180271.jpg
<eagles0513875> thats our kernel panic with the -16
<Deathvalley122> pgraner: http://picpaste.com/pics/sshot-55-LmLJQcdb.1330180894.jpg for 17 it seem to panic again
<chmac> Anyone have any advice on installing PHP 5.2 on Oneiric?
<eagles0513875> chmac:
<eagles0513875> turns out the 17 kernel started working again after rebooting onto the 3.0 kernel
<eagles0513875> 16 is still broken
<chmac> eagles0513875: Happy days :-)
<eagles0513875> chmac: yep
<eagles0513875> odd fix but its still workin
<Deathvalley122> not true eagles0513875 it started acting up again
<Deathvalley122> so I had to put it back into 3.0
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: really
<eagles0513875> are there any more updates for precise?
<eagles0513875> what did it do this time Deathvalley122
<Deathvalley122> same kernel panic
<Deathvalley122> as 16
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: you still have the image past to show to chmac
<Deathvalley122> ya
<Deathvalley122> http://picpaste.com/pics/sshot-55-LmLJQcdb.1330180894.jpg
<eagles0513875> chmac: what you think of that ^
<chmac> eagles0513875: Not sure what I'm looking at to be honest, other than the colour scheme!
<eagles0513875> chmac: if you click youll get full screen image
<chmac> eagles0513875: Yeah, I did, I'm seeing kernel panic, looks like a vm spazzing out?
<eagles0513875> chmac: no vms installed
<Deathvalley122> just basically
<Deathvalley122> updates for the host server
<albert23> Deathvalley122: can you try to boot the new kernel with the additional option --no-log on the boot line? I think your panic is a result of re-enabling job logging in upstart
<ch33z> In the DNS client configuration I already have by default when setting up so do i leave as is cuz it says in the config to use the dns servers but the isp already put them there. paste.ubuntu.com/856699
<Deathvalley122> I can try albert23
<ch33z> yea
<Canadian1296> I noticed when I installed ubuntu server I had the option to add "DNS server" (under LAMP, OpenSSH, etc). I didn't install it, but what does it do? I'm currently using freedns.afraid.org as my DNS server, so what's that for?
<joschi> Canadian1296: it installs a task selection which includes an authoritative nameserver (bind)
<Canadian1296> joschi: But how can you be your own DNS server?
<joschi> Canadian1296: uhm, just install and configure the software. if you want to serve some domain names in the internet you also have to register with your registry
<Canadian1296> joschi: I got an explanation from #ubuntu. Thanks though :)
<rmk> Is there a global method for preventing newly installed packages from starting any associated daemons/services?
<SpamapS> rmk: yes
<rmk> SpamapS: Awesome, details? :)
<SpamapS> rmk: man invoke-rc.d ... you want to create a script called /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d that returns 100 I believe..
<rmk> Appreciate it, thanks
<rmk> We've been fighting it -- I should have asked sooner
<SpamapS> rmk: /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc/README.policy-rc.d eplains it too I think
<rmk> cheers
<rmk> And using this, dpkg installations won't report an error on denial?
<SpamapS> rm	right
<SpamapS> rmk: right
<rmk> So if I'm understanding correctly, the policy script is executed first rather than invoke
<SpamapS> rmk: invoke executes policy
<SpamapS> rmk: if policy returns the "don't start me" code, then the service is gracefully left alone.
<rmk> I'll have to find an example to clear this up a bit for me
<SpamapS> rmk: its pretty simple really
<SpamapS> rmk: if you just want dpkg to never mess with any services,   #!/bin/sh\nexit 101
<rmk> SpamapS: thanks again, this saves a lot of pain
<rmk> This works great.
<rmk> One other question.  Is there a way to use predictable uid/gids for packages which create users and groups?
<rmk> The only way we've found is to overlay our own passwd/group files ahead of the install
<Ho^Oh> Is it normal to take an hour or so to install Ubuntu Server from Ubuntu Server Disk?
<rmk> Ho^Oh: It can -- depending on your net connection.  Even though it's off the disk it still downloads the latest packages.
<rmk> Usually it's a lot faster than that, so either you have a slow connection or are hitting a busy mirror.
<Ho^Oh> But it's a real live server for goodness sakes.
<Ho^Oh> Thing downloads faster than my computer,.
<rmk> Don't know what to tell you.
<rmk> That's probably what's happening though.
<ChmEarl> Ho^Oh, if it takes 1 hour for server, be glad it's not Desktop.. might take 4-5 hours
<ruben23> guys any help on how to correct this error problem on my ubuntu-server-----> http://pastebin.com/QgWqn1Lg
<Ho^Oh> O
<Ho^Oh> M
<Ho^Oh> G Finally!
<Ho^Oh> ChmEarl: You need to get yourself a " 2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 kernel" then.
<ruben23> Ho^Oh: help how to get it and installed it on ubuntu server..?
<ruben23> guys how to install the source kernel of this..? ---> 2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 kernel"
<Ho^Oh> ruben23: You can give this a try: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ruben23> see this the kernel header dont match the version at all on my installed kerne---> http://pastebin.com/Q6fNpAU3
<ruben23> kernel*
<ruben23> any idea guys..?
<ruben23> is there anyway to replace the kernel..? to the default of ubuntu server 10.04 LTS
<Ho^Oh> Or: just apt-get install linux-headers
<ruben23> http://pastebin.com/Q6fNpAU3  <---------------------this is the result
<Ho^Oh> ruben23: Did it work?
<MatBoy> ah no... again... on this HP machine Ubuntu sees only one sata disk during the install
<MatBoy> I hate this
<Eruadan> hey! Does anyone have the link to node.js package for ubuntu lucid 10.04 ?
<MatBoy> mhh
<MatBoy> even fdisk is not in the installer
<Ho^Oh> My Ubuntu-Server doesn't boot no matter what I install/configure.        The server uses a 2TB HD, and uess I tried GPT and that fails too.
<Ho^Oh> Are there alternative ways to install other than chroot?
<MatBoy> Ho^Oh: Ubuntu is doing weird these days it seems
<MatBoy> :S
<Ho^Oh> I just don't know why this is happening. -.-
<MatBoy> after an upgrade form 10.04 to 11.10 or 11.04 to 11.10 it changed sdc to sdb
<Ho^Oh> OH WOW!
<Ho^Oh> I thought grub was my problem, it's something depeer than grub.
<MatBoy> or there are some weird shared sata shitty things on this machine
<Ho^Oh> I was using this tutorial: http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3787            <--- This tutorial works on harddrives that are not oversized.
<Ho^Oh> I just do not know what I'm doing wrong.  I installed the way I usually do it, of course that fails. I tried GPT partitioning.  I tried grub1 and grub2, still fails.
<MatBoy> this sucks
<Ho^Oh> And CHROOT is the only way I can do this.
<MatBoy> I have had this working but I dont want to upgrade again after my install
<Ho^Oh> Because I do not own the computer, I have very little info of the server I'm working on.
<Ho^Oh> I only know this: 1. It's 64bit. 2. intel i5 processor. 3. 2TB space.
<Ho^Oh> MatBoy: Then don't upgrade unless you know the changes.
<Ho^Oh> I hate how all the ubuntu install instructions are so outdated.
<MatBoy> Ho^Oh: I need new packages all the time
<MatBoy> downloading 32 bits now... on a core2duo ??
<MatBoy> wtf
<Ho^Oh> Why new packages?        If you don't mind telling me.
<MatBoy> Ho^Oh: new features and so on
<MatBoy> I dev my own webcluster software
<Ho^Oh> MatBoy: Alrighties.
<Ho^Oh> I'm just trying to run a web server.
<MatBoy> I hate this really... it seems to be an odd issue
<RoyK> MatBoy: what?
<RoyK> MatBoy: device name change?
<MatBoy> RoyK: yes
<MatBoy> and 11.10 doesn't want to see the second disk and changed sda to sdb when I change connectors 1-2 to 3
<MatBoy> I made a bug about it
<RoyK> probably a driver thing
<RoyK> for different drivers, it's a matter of driver load order
<RoyK> MatBoy: same controller type/driver on both ports?
<MatBoy> RoyK: yes
<RoyK> can you pastebin lshw?
<MatBoy> RoyK: I have seens someone with the same issue with no clue
<MatBoy> nope... installer
<RoyK> try a live cd
<MatBoy> yeah can do that... tomorrow... busy all day with it !!
<MatBoy> and I need Ubuntu because of orchestra
<MatBoy> but even the iscsitarget is crashing on ubuntu... it crashes the whole kernel and scst needs to be compiled :S
<MatBoy> bah
<MatBoy> :P
<RoyK> MatBoy: which version?
<SHOVELL> hey i am looking for a guide for how to setup a server that i can host files like this site does http://80.86.81.136/repo/ for a online game i play
<Danny_Joris> Hi, I have two ubuntu images on my mac. I both want to set network configuration in virtualbox to NAT and host-only. When I do that I get a certain ip address. When I want to ssh in into my vm I get a big warning, probably because the key is saved in known hosts for my 1st VM and I'm trying to access the same ip address, but with another vm running.
<Danny_Joris> how can I change the ip address of the second VM?
<guntbert> !crosspost | Danny_Joris
<ubottu> Danny_Joris: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Danny_Joris> guntbert: hah - you got me.. :p
<Danny_Joris> sorry
<guntbert> Danny_Joris: no worries :)
<SHOVELL> hey i am looking for a guide for how to setup a server that i can host files like this site does http://80.86.81.136/repo/ for a online game i play
<SHOVELL> i have a apache server setup but how to share the files so they are acessable online?
<airtonix> port forwarding?
<SHOVELL> well i can access the server online but i dont know how to have the files accessable
<SHOVELL> go to http://69.180.165.94 that is me
<SHOVELL> is it that i have to have a "site" or can i just tell it to use a folder and display the content
<SHOVELL> ie the above mentionned site
<airtonix> you need to investigate apache directives like indexes. first try deleting the /var/www/index.html
<airtonix> you might also find this useful : http://larsjung.de/h5ai/sample/
<Cluster> Hi, how do i remove a module from the dkms tree?
#ubuntu-server 2012-02-26
<uvirtbot> New bug: #941212 in dovecot (main) "/etc/dovecot/README gives wrong path to example configuration files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941212
<uvirtbot> New bug: #934064 in horizon "Installing openstack-dashboard on Precise removes Keystone package" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934064
<aarcane> How to provision a perfect vm from vmbuilder on oneiric ?
<BuenGenio> which incremental backup solution would people recommend here
<SHOVELL> i have a apache server setup but how to share the files so they are acessable online?
<SHOVELL> is it that i have to have a "site" or can i just tell it to use a folder and display the content
<SHOVELL> http://80.86.81.136/repo/
<SHOVELL> like this site^^
<RoyK> SHOVELL: that's just setup using dir_index, nothing magick, but that won't allow you to update the files. I'd use ftp or ftp-over-ssh or perhaps samba or nfs or even afp
<SHOVELL> i have a way to update the files that is not the problem dir_index?
<SHOVELL> ...nvm
<SHOVELL> ok yeah dir_index???
<SHOVELL> never mind i think i got it figured out
<Canadian1296> Apache question: Is it possible, in digest authentication, to add an account that is valid for all realms?
<sirdeiu> SHOVELL:  if you have your apache server already set up all you need to do is to do a symbolic link to the folder where you keep the files you want to access. For example:  ln -s  /filestosharefolder /var/www . Then your files would be accesible by the following url: http://your.ip/filestosharefolder
<sirdeiu> that is the quick way.
<SHOVELL> thank you
<Neikius> hello someone who knows about grub has a few seconds?
<Neikius> I've got a possibly broken grub install after updating, not sure how to check: the story: apparently I have LVM devices that are broken, grub tried probing them during update
<Neikius> and ofc it hanged
<Neikius> now can I exclude that? I dont have the devices.map file... grub is 1.98
<Neikius> on ubuntu 10.4
<Neikius> so what can I do with grub that fails to create device map?
<nibalizer> Neikius: so do you boot as far as the emergency root shell thing? or does your box fail at grub?
<woutervddn> exit
<Neikius> we will see
<Neikius> I just rebootet
<Neikius> *rebooted... after fixing this thing I think
<Neikius> I had faulting multipathed devices freezing grub-probe and hence it never updated sucessfully
<Neikius> I guessed it won't boot, but I could not be sure. Also I am sitting at the remote pc with servers locked away so now I can pray
<ubuntu> 2
<ubuntu> act 1
<ubuntu> help
<nibalizer> Neikius: you have boot outside lvm ya?
<ubuntu> srr thought something was wrong
<Neikius> yep
<Neikius> duno why it even checks that damn lvm
<Neikius> why does it do config from scratch every time...
<Neikius> so much potential for fail
<Neikius> I am lucky, forgot kvm password ... machine is up
<Neikius> though this leaves a bad aftertaste... I had to kill processes manually, I had to intervene on several levels to get the update finish; the cause is in multipath though
<epifanio> hi ALl
<epifanio> i'm tring to set-up a web app on a ubuntu server (lucid) , but i'm having some problems ...
<epifanio> i tried to set up a trac instance, it seems to work .. but when i load it i see it fails to load the css style and all the links are broken
<Neikius> funny thing is, when one disk in iscsi box crashes it rebuilds the array which is ok, but it gives a ton of I/O errors that cause devices to pull down, after that there is no way to get em back up - only restart helps
<epifanio> then i switched to redmine ... i was thinking of a trac issue .. but the same .. no css loded and broken link
<epifanio> the machine is :  http://aquarius.tw.rpi.edu/projects/ecoop/epy   http://aquarius.tw.rpi.edu/projects/ecoop/redmine
<epifanio> you can see the bad behavioure :(
<epifanio> i'm clueless, i just received the login permision on that machine .. it is running on a Vserver .. and i need vpn to access it trough ssh
<epifanio> i'm used to setup trac on debian without any problem, i guess it should be the same on ubuntu. or maybe something worng on the virtual server ?
<epifanio> plese, many many thanks for any help!
<Neikius> seems like web site root is wrong?
<Neikius> it tries to load resources from  http://aquarius.tw.rpi.edu/redmine
<epifanio> every page i need to add /projects/ecoop/  to got the page loaded (without css)
<epifanio> yes! :( how to fix the web/root ?
<Neikius> dont have no knowlege regarding trac
<Neikius> but it is usually somewhere in settings
<epifanio> i guess it is an apache iisse
<Neikius> or website config issue
<Neikius> i have one trac somewhere let me check a bit, but still I am no expert on this
<Neikius> on the other hand, I have problems waking up  2 kvm machines after update... guess they BROKE CONFIG with update
<Neikius> and that is on LTS ubuntu!  a disgrace
<Neikius> safe-upgrade should not break stuff
<Neikius> now I am disinclined to update ever again
<Neikius> maybe the config TracUriRoot?
<epifanio> Neikius: so you are using mod python
<epifanio> i was using cgi
<epifanio> let me try if it helps
<Neikius> meh
<Neikius> probably not its just random guessing
<Neikius> but you definetely got some mappings wrong somewhere
<uvirtbot> New bug: #941422 in ntp (main) "package ntp 1:4.2.4p8+dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941422
<philpem> I'm trying to set up a Preseed file to set up a LAMP server. I've added 'tasksel tasksel/first multiselect server, openssh-server, lamp-server' to the preseed, but can't see any obvious way to set (or at least retrieve) the MySQL root password.
<philpem> Now I find myself installing phpmyadmin... and MySQL is rejecting the root password. So how do I specify the MySQL root p/w in the preseed?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #941547 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1ubuntu0.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941547
<yann_> hello! I'm trying to install vagrant on ubuntu lucid, but it complains about an older version of rubygems... actually after some investigation I found this: yann@mandragor:~$ /usr/bin/gem1.8 -v        1.3.5  < is this normal behaviour?
<qman___> yann_, while I don't know about rubygems in particular, remember that lucid is almost two years old and will have major software versions of the same age
<yann_> agreed, but as there is a package rubygems-1.8, I thought it would be rubygems 1.3? is there maybe a package I can install, to then update "alternatives" ?
<yann_> it's really unlucky, it asks for >=1.3.6 and I have 1.3.5 :(
<qman___> unfortunately I don't know enough about that software to answer that, but you may be able to update by enabling the backports repository, or there may be a PPA you can use
<yann_> it seems I'm being lucky using Morgan Mackenzie's backport :)
<qman___> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/rubygems
<qman___> doesn't look like it's in the backports repository
<koolhead17> yann_: i thought ruby has something like easy_install
<yann_> https://launchpad.net/~maco.m/+archive/ruby
<koolhead17> you can try that as well
<yann_> koolhead17, might be...
<yann_> but I think it it just worked :) thanks
<koolhead17> cool
<yann_> pfiou there are gems missing everywhere and massive PATH problems everywhere, I'm not done yet :(
<hex20dec> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with my mail, when I send messages, the return-path header is set to "Return-Path: <www-data@example.com>". How do I change the 'www-data' to 'admin'?  I even added the return-path header to my php script but seems it isn't the problem. Anyone know what the problem is?
<RoyK> hex20dec: that's set by whatever generates the email message
<hex20dec> RoyK, so how would I change that?
<RoyK> change the script or app or whatever doing the emailing
<hex20dec> I use postfix
<hex20dec> RoyK, I'm really new to Linux. You mind please elaborating a bit more on how to do it?
<RoyK> hex20dec: what is it that generates that email?
<hex20dec> I use PHP as my scripting and postfix as mailing.
<RoyK> then just set the from field in php
<RoyK> there are docs about that all over the net
<hex20dec> That is the problem.
<hex20dec> I did it in php, and nothing happens.
<hex20dec> It seems to not be the PHP.
<RoyK> you need to create the envelope correctly in php
<hex20dec> I've done it before with php and everything was working fine, with my shared hosting, but now that I have a VPS, it's not working.
<RoyK> it's no difference
<hex20dec> Envelope?
<RoyK> email envelope
<RoyK> it's called that
<RoyK> and btw, it's not a server question - try on ##php ;)
<hex20dec> Okay, thank you.
<hex20dec> Okay, I'll look that up, because I saw somewhere envelope as well, and I didn't think it's that, and now that you mention it, I guess it is.
<hex20dec> So, thanks.
<RoyK> erm... when I chose "no" to automatic updates during install, how can I enable this later?
<guntbert> RoyK: I'd say enable the corresponding lines in /etc/apt/sources.list  -- but I didn't look if they are there already
<caution> if a standard system program is deleted or missing from /usr/bin, how should I get it back?
<guntbert> caution: what is missing and how did you manage that?
<yann_> soren, bumped into this, thought you might have interest :) https://github.com/jedi4ever/veewee/blob/master/doc/vagrant.md
<caution> hmm, I think I can fix it by installing coreutils
<caution> can I repair instead of apt-get remove?
<guntbert> caution: reinstall?
<caution> Invalid operation reinstall
<guntbert> caution: I see - that only works with aptitude
<guntbert> caution: does .. install work?
<caution> no
<guntbert> caution: definitely don't remove   the core-utils!!
<caution> yeah, doesn't sound like a good idea
<guntbert> caution: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude reinstall should be ok
<guntbert> alhtough aptitude has difficulties with the multi-arch feature
<caution> I don't have aptitude
<caution> if I install aptitude is it going to play nicely with apt and all the other existing stuff?
<guntbert> caution: I found it:    sudo apt-get install --reinstall ....
<caution> oh cool
<caution> works
<guntbert> nice :)
<guntbert> caution: how in the world did you manage to lose that? (if you don't mind)
<caution> I was just curious about how to repair
<caution> I read that some malware modifies or delete them
<caution> I know it's important to completely reinstall if compromised though
<caution> before someone tells me :D
<guntbert> ah - you did not really lose them - but otoh if they are compromised what makes you believe that apt-get is still ok?
<caution> it might not be ok but it's worth a try
<guntbert> caution: no, it might pull in completely different things
<caution> haha
<philpem> Is there any way I can get a Preseeded installation to run something (say, a small script which calls apt-get install) on the first boot, then never again?
<philpem> I'm trying to install phpMyAdmin and it obviously won't work in the installer because it wants to set up the MySQL database... bit tricky when mysqld isn't running.
<kklimonda> philpem: add it to /etc/rc.local
<kklimonda> (then in the script make it remove itself from rc.local when no longer needed)
<philpem> kklimonda, as a late-command? hm. fair enough.
<philpem> just wondering if there was a better way
<kklimonda> philpem: create a package that removes itself? ;)
<ruben23> hi guys
<kklimonda> but that wouldn't really be much easier
 * kklimonda is surprised that dbconfig-common doesn't handle that
<ruben23> guys please help me, on my hosted server - i got a modified kernel whihc i cant install the kernel source_ how do i revet it back to dafeult kernel of ubuntu server..
<ruben23> please help me gusy
<kklimonda> ruben23: what do you mean by a "hosted server"?
<philpem> kklimonda, dbconfig handles most things... it just can't deal with situations where mysqld isn't running, and you're installing an app which needs it :-/
<ruben23>  kklimonda: the server is hosted on a datacenter- now the issue is i cant install linux-source coz the kernel is modified not the default i want to revet it back to ubuntu server default kernel.
<ruben23> kklimonda: the server is hosted on a datacenter- now the issue is i cant install linux-source coz the kernel is modified not the default i want to revet it back to ubuntu server default kernel.
<kklimonda> ruben23: it really depends on how this stuff is handled by the datacenter you have it installed in, and by what do you mean by server - is it a dedicated machine? if so have you tried installing a distro-provided kernel?
<kklimonda> ruben23: maybe they provide source and headers for their kernel?
<kklimonda> if it's a VPS - what kind of VPS is it? you can use stock kernel with xen and kvm VMs as long as you are provided with a way to change boot settings
<kklimonda> philpem: well, I wouldn't call it "handling" then
<ruben23> kklimonda:i just want to remove the existing kernel and replaced it with default kernel of ubuntu server..how..?  http://pastebin.com/r51zWhD3
<ruben23> its dedicated im sure
<philpem> kklimonda, :)
<philpem> kklimonda, thing is, I want to be able to bring up a LAMP server using PXE, using a custom repo, and install everything I need to run a web app. turn-key, basically.
<kklimonda> ruben23: have you tried installing a stock kernel and updating grub entries?
<kklimonda> philpem: yeah, I get you
<kklimonda> I wonder if it's some upstart issue
<kklimonda> (i.e. if mysql is running during installation on Debian)
<ruben23>  kklimonda:i havent yet started at all, im wating for your instruction before i start now
<kklimonda> ruben23: I can't really help you with your problem - I don't know if Kimsufi (which is OVH reseller afair?) supports running stock distribution kernels, or if they provide source and headers for their custom kernels (they should). I can tell you the generic description (install a correct linux-image package, make sure that grub entries are updated) but it may as well break your server setup if the box is depending on some custom kernel
<kklimonda> code
<philpem> kklimonda, mysql *isn't* running during install
<kklimonda> (you should just try to do it and see what happens - of course assuming it's testing server)
<kklimonda> philpem: yes - but I wonder if that's an issue under Debian too
<philpem> kklimonda, that's the problem -- phpmyadmin wants to create its database (to track DB relations and settings) but can't because MySQL isn't running :-/
<philpem> ah.
<kklimonda> I'm just often curious about weird stuff like that
<kklimonda> "did we break it in Ubuntu? Or why is it this way? What can be preseeding used for in this case? configuring phpmyadmin for a remote DB? But what about..."
<philpem> indeed...
<philpem> just need to figure out how to create a virtual machine 'template' for libvirt now.
<philpem> something I can copy, give a unique MAC address to and kick off a Cobbler / Orchestra auto install
<kklimonda> would not setting any mac make it generate a new one?
<kklimonda> (it does that when you create network using xml files)
#ubuntu-server 2013-02-18
<galore> Hello, a trivial question. I have problems with traceroute with ufw enabled or disabled, ping works just fine. (12.10 server)
<galore> traceroute just times out, its really weird
<galore> works just fine from a macbook behind same firewall
<patdk-lap> traceroute uses a udp port
<patdk-lap> so you must allow the udp port it uses
<galore> patdk-lap: hmm ok, nothing shows in ufw.log though
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> should something show?
<galore> you mean allow it in the firewall ? How come it works perfect from a macbook behind same fwall
<galore> i turned off ufw, problem persist
<patdk-lap> well, as you haven't given much discription how should I know?
<patdk-lap> is the ufw this firewall? or different system?
<galore> i am trying to do a traceroute from my 12.10 server , it times out
<patdk-lap> it times out at what part?
<galore> firewall is a hwardware firewall for all machines /24
<galore> at hop 2
<patdk-lap>  hop 1 works?
<galore> yeah, hop 1 is the router/fwall, works
<patdk-lap> then it's not that machine that is the issue
<patdk-lap> must be the hardware firewall then
<galore> ok
<patdk-lap> is it some home router thing?
<patdk-lap> I have seen so many of them that can't nat udp/icmp correctly
<galore> but how can a traceroute from a macbook work perfect but not from the 12.10, they on same subnet, same router/fwall
<patdk-lap> easily
<patdk-lap> it's called a bug
<galore> lol
<patdk-lap> the ones I have seen
<patdk-lap> will send ALL results back to the first one to do it
<patdk-lap> so when you test from a second machine, it never sees the results
<patdk-lap> cause they keep going to the first one
<patdk-lap> but is just one issue I have seen though
<galore> hmm ok, sounds weird though but it can be that of course
<patdk-lap> you can always watch the endless flood of udp packets my server gets from bad nat routers
<patdk-lap> I would see if there is a firmware update for it
<patdk-lap> just most people don't feel like fixing these issues, cause all the users care about is if web works
<galore> when you say 'the first one' what exactly do you mean by that ?
<patdk-lap> exactly what I said
<galore> traceroute from macbook works perfect, traceroute from 12.10 times out at 2nd hop
<galore> they go through same router which is also the fwall
<patdk-lap> turn off macbook, powercycle router, and try again on 12.10
<galore> i'll do that
<galore> patdk-lap: thanks a lot for helping, i was going nuts over this
<galore> patdk-lap: that ipv6 tunnel, HE net ?
<galore> nm
<galore> i hope i can change isp soon anyhow, to fiber. static ups and superior hardware
<galore> ok, gnite
<jgcampbell300> is there anyone here that could help me out with fail2ban
<cfhowlett> turtal
<vedic> Hey friends, I want to remove (purge) popularity contest from my Ubuntu Lucid 64bit. Is there any harm in removing it via apt? I don't want cron job running this and if it is disabled, why should I keep it on the server?
<vedic> I have simulated purging popularity contest and I see it also remove ubuntu-standard
<vedic> Hey friends, I want to remove (purge) popularity contest from my Ubuntu Lucid 64bit. Is there any harm in removing it via apt? I don't want cron job running this and if it is disabled, why should I keep it. So how to remove it?
<holstein> vedic: i would just look in the package manager of your choice and remove it.. check and see what all is going to be removed... you can always just see that it is not running...
<vedic> holstein: It removes ubuntu-standard and debian-goodies
<holstein> vedic: you can always just see that it is not running
<vedic> holstein: I see cron running in on weekly basis
<holstein> cool.. so you can disable that then, if you want, or remove the package
<Daviey> Morning all!
<cfhowlett> Daviey, yowza
<histo> morning
<Plizzo> I had a RAID5 with three 2TB drives, making 4TB of available space. A few days ago I added another drive to the array using mdadm --add /md0 /dev/sde, and then I ran mdadm --grow /md0/ --raid-devices=4 or similar. It then took 15 hours for the RAID to reorganize before I started using it again, but I still have 4TB of total storage, how can this be?
<Plizzo> Do I also need to run: mdadm –grow /dev/md1 –size=max?
<Plizzo> md0*
<yolanda> Daviey, jamespage, i'm having this problem on the nova node i added using openstack charm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1676247/
<jamespage> yolanda, context would be good - which version of openstack, which version of ubuntu etc....
<yolanda> jamespage, grizzly - raring
<jamespage> yolanda, from the archive or from the trunk PPA?
<yolanda> jamespage, from the testing ppa
<jamespage> yolanda, ooo - looks like a bug then!
<jamespage> yolanda, I've not seen one like that before; I would have to go dig!
<yolanda> :(
<yolanda> i had that working before, then i teared down the node and created a new one, to integrate with the ceilometer node, maybe i did something wrong?
<alkisg> With the new lts-quantal server, smbd only works once for me. A user tries to connect to a share, he succeeds. After that all connections fail with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1675846/ - no other errors in dmesg nor in syslog. Apport tries to report a bug but after the samba-related questions it just exits with no messages to the user.
<alkisg> After many minutes, e.g. 30, once smbd connection can be made again. After that connection smbd dies again for all  subsequent retries.
<alkisg> *one
<alkisg> Any hints?
<alkisg> *the new lts-quantal **kernel**, not server
<jamespage> yolanda, probably not - but I suspect you got a new version of nova!
<yolanda> jamespage, i have that one: 2013.1.a4408.gae888be+git201302161902~raring-0ubuntu1
<yolanda> jamespage, do you know about some workaround i could apply manually? i was just playing with openerp and found that my instances were down
<jamespage> yolanda, not off the top of my head - sorry!
<jamespage> yolanda, actually
<jamespage> yolanda, you could try upgrading all nodes; I would suspect some sort of API version mismatch between cloud-controller and compute maybe
<yolanda> i found that in conductor/rpcapi.py
<yolanda>     def instance_get_all_by_host(self, context, host, node=None):
<yolanda>         msg = self.make_msg('instance_get_all_by_host', host=host, node=node)
<yolanda>         return self.call(context, msg, version='1.32')
<yolanda> that 1.32 is the cause of that
<yolanda> i'll try to upgrade nova-cloud, let me see
<jamespage> Daviey, zul uploaded oslo-config to raring over the weekend
<jamespage> Daviey, its in the new queue; I said if there where any problems today I would pickup
<jamespage> Daviey, quantum has switched and I suspect other projects will do over the next fews days prior to g3
<Daviey> jamespage: yeah, he asked me to NEW review it
<jamespage> Daviey, great!
<yolanda> jamespage, i upgraded nova-cloud node, and now i receive that error trying to start nova-compute
<yolanda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1676338/
<jamespage> yolanda, can you paste your nova.conf please
<jamespage> yolanda, something todo with this - https://github.com/openstack/nova/commit/78ebb445b349e9407c60c3fe2d21552977a3c299
<yolanda> jamespage, yes, vif_type is not present on my nova.conf file
<jamespage> yolanda, it won't be
<jamespage> yolanda, that is set somewhere in nova based on what type of networking you are using
<jamespage> yolanda, I'm more interested in libvirt_vif_driver
<yolanda> jamespage, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1676360/
<jamespage> yolanda, OK - so it should be using the default generic driver
<yolanda> what's wrong?
<yolanda> that is wrong? compute_driver=libvirt.LibvirtDriver
<jamespage> yolanda, TBH with spending time on it I have no idea
<jamespage> yolanda, is this happening when trying to create new instances? or is it just on startup?
<yolanda> jamespage, it cannot start nova-compute
<jamespage> yolanda, feels like an upgrade issue
<yolanda> i'll try tearing down the node and installing it again
<gordonjcp> hi there
<gordonjcp> how can I stop /etc/resolv.conf getting clobbered on every boot?
<RoyK> gordonjcp: add the settings to /etc/network/interfaces instead, which is a more proper way to do it :P
<RoyK> as in 'dns-nameservers x.x.x.x y.y.y.y' and 'dns-search adsf.com'
<gordonjcp> RoyK: oh, okay
<gordonjcp> I did try that but it didn't seem to help
<jamespage> Daviey, also 2013.1b3 is going to create issues I think - should be 2013.1~b3
<jamespage> as 2013.1 < 2013.1b3
<Daviey> jamespage: agreed
<iclebyte_work> can anyone with a largish installation tell me how they manage updates across servers? we've looked at landscape but the cost is prohibitive.
<jamespage> Daviey, OK - I'll fix that as well
<ikonia> shell script ?
<ikonia> update manager as a daemon ?
<iclebyte_work> well we obviously don't want to allow automatic updates on the network so we're looking for a method to review updates before they are applied. i suppose this is as much a question around process as specific technology/software
<ikonia> test the updates
<ikonia> pick a test host
<Daviey> iclebyte_work: Have you chatted to the landscape folks.. not just read the page?  failing that, debmarshall is reasonable
<Daviey> or reprepro
<ikonia> then if they they work, set up a sync script to pull down just those updates
<ikonia> or host your own repo of "approved updates" and move them into place
<gordonjcp> right, so now my server gets stuck at "Waiting for network configuration"
<ikonia> then set all your servers to update
<gordonjcp> how do I stop it doing that?
<ikonia> iclebyte_work: also look at trying puppet ?
<iclebyte_work> we do currently host our own repo anyway but so far it's only be used for deploying our own code and for masking of specific packages e.g. deploying puppet 2.7 to ubuntu 10.04LTS nodes.
<iclebyte_work> we are using puppet for configuration management of specific services, but hadn't really considered it for the application of updates.
<ikonia> iclebyte_work: have a test box, pick a "safe repo", test the udpates you want, them move them to the "safe repo" then set all your other servers to auto update from that safe repo
<ikonia> iclebyte_work: keep it seperate from your custom code repo
<iclebyte_work> i suppose with a combination of our own repo/packages specified in puppet with 'latest' against them we could devise something but I can't help but feel it's a bit dirty and much have been better solved before.
<iclebyte_work> is this a common way around the problem?
<ikonia> just an idea
<ikonia> I've used puppet with debian and rhel type situations as you want
<iclebyte_work> it's interesting that I can't seem to find many articles around the process/management of large installations
<ikonia> iclebyte_work: either a.) enterprise tools, like landscape/satellite/spacewalk etc, or custom in house things
<iclebyte_work> I have looked at spacewalk although we've not yet tried it out. just still looking for options at this stage
<iclebyte_work> i must say, when we looked at satellite/spacewalk we almost wished we'd gone the CentOS route with out farm.
<iclebyte_work> out* = our
<ikonia> iclebyte_work: spacewalk isn't really for debian based distros
<ikonia> just using it as an example
<iclebyte_work> iclebyte, no i know, although deb's are supported.
<ikonia> iclebyte_work: they aren't really
<ikonia> "supported" and "'supported'"
<iclebyte_work> :)
<iclebyte_work> it is one area where RHEL/CentOS does have an upper hand
<iclebyte_work> i'm supprised landscape hasn't been opened up a bit.
<Daviey> iclebyte_work: Have you contacted the landscape team?  I would be quite surprised if the quote they give you is prohibitive
<jamespage> Daviey, oslo-config uploaded with changes discussed (zul FYI)
<Daviey> jamespage: ok, will review after luncheon
<jamespage> Daviey, ack
<iclebyte_work> Daviey, no i haven't. just read on line
<Daviey> iclebyte_work: might be worth a quick chat.
<ikonia> Daviey: is there development licenses for landscape, eg: 2 - 3 hosts being maanged for test/poc/development
<ikonia> I mean development of landscape platforms/solutions, rather than software development
<violinappren> Hello all. Is there a way to notify Apache2 to reread the htpasswd file without having to 'service apache2 reload' as root?
 * melmoth bet for kill -HUP
<violinappren> perhaps a configuration option to ask apache2 to reread the file every time an auth is needed
<melmoth> none that i am aware of.. .what is the problem with reloading apache anyway ?
<maxb> Apache *does* reread the htpasswd file every time anyway
<balboah> anyone doing unattended-upgrades for a PPA?
<balboah> I'm wondering how to figure out the correct origin tag to enlist
<ikonia> brave
<ikonia> auto updates from a PPA
<RZAFC> can someone help?
<RZAFC> <RZAFC> I can't compile c program in gcc
<melmoth> ?
<melmoth> well, either you are not giving gcc the right option, or your code is wrong.
<melmoth> or a library is missing
<melmoth> or the disk is full, or there s a hardware failure
<melmoth> it s kind of difficult to guess without more info
<iclebyte_work> :)
<RZAFC> it says internal error in set_offset, at ../../gold/output.cc:4622
<melmoth> so, it  s not about "compiling c progrmams" in general, but compiling this one in particular.
<melmoth> try to find some error before, like may be some hint about a lib missing, a symbol unknown, something
<melmoth> and read line 46222 of output.cc, you never know
<RZAFC> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<liltedot> olá pretendo ter no meu servidor 12.04 vários sites com contas ftp para cada site. podem-me indicar a direcção estou farto de googlar e nao encontro o que preciso
<liltedot> já tenho lamp a funcionar
<eutheria> hello, what would give me a quick dns server for a local network?
<RoyK> eutheria: bind9
<eutheria> too much :)
<RoyK> it's pretty light...
<eutheria> but heavy management :)
<RoyK> not really
<eutheria> yes it is
<eutheria> i wanted something i would spent 5 mins over
<eutheria> dnsmasq will probably do
<RoyK> if you just want a caching nameserver, bind9 works as installed by "apt-get"
<eutheria> i will have to setup things
<eutheria> like the network subnet, the dhcp to dns hostname updates etc
<RoyK> you didn't say you needed dynamic dns ;)
<eutheria> in my world local network implies this ;) caching dns server implies not local network
<RoyK> another world, then
<eutheria> could be ;)
<rapitivo> Hi there. how is that possible to the Load be too high and the server (mysql+apache+bind) keep fast?
<RoyK> probably some process in D or Z state
<rapitivo> there is one mysql on D state
<blkperl> anyone have a good method to measure samba performance/stats  ?
<rapitivo> RoyK: Should I kill it?
<RoyK> if it's in one of those states, it may be hard to kill it
<RoyK> rapitivo: what does ps axf has to say?
<rapitivo> RoyK: There is no D or Z states. I was looking at htop before.
<rapitivo> The Load now is 11.50. It was more than 30 before and I could access my system online (it was a little bit slow).
<RoyK> that's high
<RoyK> can you pastebin "ps axfv" ?
<rapitivo> if there are lot of people trying to access the site but the apache has no available connections, does it make the Load high?
<RoyK> run "sar 1 10"
<RoyK> if the i/o load is high, it'll make a lot of processes/threads hang around waiting
<RoyK> rapitivo: it shows a lot of apache processes in D state, meaning I/O is saturated
<RoyK> rapitivo: can I post the ps output here?
<rapitivo> yes
<RoyK> http://pastebin.com/UjXkbdcs
<RoyK> what sort of webserver is this running?
<RoyK> it seems rather heavily loaded
<rapitivo> there are 30 websites
<rapitivo> a web based system for real estates
<rapitivo> how can I find witch php script is doing too much IO? I can not see how is that possible to be too high. :/
<RoyK> rapitivo: I guess something of a database connection is the source
<rapitivo> RoyK: What do you mean?
<pythonirc1011> if i have 4 disks and i make a raid 10 on ubuntu, how can i install the OS, so that if one/two drives fail, the machine still boots without any problem? (or extra tinkering)
<RoyK> pythonirc1011: I don't think you can install on anything but plain disks or raid-1
<RoyK> pythonirc1011: if you have big drives, stick to raid-5 or -6 and use some smallish drive for the root
<pythonirc1011> What I am asking can't be done then?
<RoyK> just trying to help here
<RoyK> how large are the drives?
<pythonirc1011> 2TB each
<RoyK> then don't use them for the root
<RoyK> get some cheap 80GB drive or even a thumb drive for the root
<RoyK> use large drives for ata
<RoyK> data
<RoyK> always separate data and system
<RoyK> and don't use raid-10 - it's not flexible
<RoyK> rather raid-5 or raid-6
<RoyK> those can be grown
<RoyK> raid-6 for safety, raid-5 for a wee bit more space
<RoyK> if you search the ubuntu-raid mailing list, there are numerous messages there "how to rescue a raid-5 from a double disk failure"
<RoyK> so better use raid-6
<RoyK> pythonirc1011: point taken?
<ajp> I'm trying to get my upstart script (http://pastebin.com/xjACPjk4) to work, it launches this script (http://pastebin.com/zUjJ9G8c) but when I reboot the server (12.04 headless) the script does not work. I had it working a few weeks ago.
<ajp> anyone know upstart?
<ajp> I'm trying to get my upstart script (http://pastebin.com/xjACPjk4) to work, it launches this script (http://pastebin.com/zUjJ9G8c) but when I reboot the server (12.04 headless) the script does not work. I had it working a few weeks ago.
<ajp> is there a command for upstart to rescan it's .conf files?
<escott> ajp, perhaps this is an update-initramfs issue?
<escott> ajp, is your $HOME encrypted?
<escott> ajp, in general it is considered rather ugly/bad practice to have root messing around with scripts in individuals $HOMES
<escott> ajp, put your script in /usr/local/bin or /opt
<ajp> thanks for the help escott :D
<xnox> pythonirc1011: yeah, just use the server cd to install.
<JanC> RoyK: RAID-6 doesn't help in case of a triple disk failure though  ;)
<RoyK> JanC: no, but that is rather rare
<utter> Hello, i have a weird problem with traceroute, it always times out after hop 2. I guess i tried everything, turning ufw off, turning router fwall off, still problem persist.
<JanC> RoyK: I'm not sure why it would be much more uncommon than double disk failure in certain cases (when you use disks from the same & apparently bad series)
<escott> google published an in the field study of correlation affects of disk failures. that will provide some hard numbers, but there is a fairly high correlation
<lifeless> JanC: because
<lifeless> JanC: two-disk failures are dependent on the failure-rate of the drives *and* the time to repair the array
<lifeless> JanC: a 4TB drive for instance, with a repair rate of 100MBps, or 10s/GB will take 4000*10s to repair a single drive, which is ~11 hours
<lifeless> JanC: the chance of a single disk failure is only dependent on the failure rate of the drives.
<JanC> lifeless: let's say I saw three drives from the same batch/series fail within a couple hours after each other
<lifeless> JanC: so you multiple the failure rate of three drives together - gets you a very low number, * 11 hours
<JanC> apparently some "feature" of that batch minimized their "life" in a very similar way (maybe because they were in the same RAID)
<utter> Is the lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    28 Feb  6 00:22 traceroute -> /etc/alternatives/traceroute a broken link, 12.10
<utter> ?
<utter> its highlighted in red
<JanC> utter: if it runs, it's not broken...
<utter> because tracepath works and traceroute does not, on a 12.10 server edi.
<lifeless> JanC: so IIRC the google report wasn't about manufacturing defects, but about good drives running in arrays
<utter> something is bork with traceroute on the 12.10 server,
<JanC> utter: or something is borked with your second or third "hop"
<lifeless> JanC: point being that that sort of failure - say a bad raid controller over-voltaging the drives
<utter> JanC: no its not, works with tracepath and from all other systems behind same firewall
<lifeless> JanC: or an actual broken batch
<JanC> utter: tracepath doesn't use the same ICMP messages AFAIK
<lifeless> JanC: will both affect ~all the drives, irrespective of size.
<utter> JanC: hmm ok
#ubuntu-server 2013-02-19
<JanC> lifeless: what I was pointing at, is that 2 drives failing at the same time usually points to a bad batch
<lifeless> JanC: but thats the thing, it doesn't.
<lifeless> JanC: *that* was the point of the google analysis
<JanC> well, 2 drives from the same batch failing very prematurely
<lifeless> JanC: if you run enough arrays - say 10x2TB arrays, even if you multi-batch the drives in every array...
<JanC> probably the closer the serial number the more likely the correlation of errors
<lifeless> I'm curious, did you read the google paper ?
<JanC> no, but if you see almost all disks from a certain batch fail in less than 2 years, the chance that they fail "together" is quite high...
<utter> JanC: thanks for help, tracepath and mtr -u works just fine, traceroute refuse to work. I settle for that .
<JanC> so UDP works but ICMP not?
<utter> JanC: with mtr i need to use switch -u (UDP) yes
<utter> i know its not the firewalls since i switched off both hardware router and ufw
<JanC> sounds like a router or firewall blocking ICMP
<utter> :P
<JanC> *somewhere*
<utter> could it be ISP blocking, yeah
<JanC> if it happens for all hosts, sure
<utter> since its always times out at hop 3.
<utter> JanC: many thanks, i am happy now
<utter> (admits i even switched ethernet cable on the server and eth port)
<lifeless> JanC: so they have data, you are speculating.
<JanC> lifeless: they have statistics   ;)
<utter> Good noght Ubuntu <3
<JanC> lifeless: did they split up statistics on batch, and provide worst/best case scenarios?  ☺
<lifeless> JanC: they instrumented every drive in every server, with model age manufacturer service history
<lifeless> JanC: including IO load
<JanC> lifeless: but the only thing they care about it averages, as they have 100 mirrors to take over
<JanC> or, more likely, thousands of mirrors
<JanC> but if you have a link I'd happily read the paper  ☺
<lifeless> its trivially googlable. The google paper doesn't talk correlation though; for that there are other papers
<lifeless> like http://static.usenix.org/events/fast07/tech/schroeder.html
<lifeless> anyhow, my point is that there is research on this, we don't need to rationalise or guess
<zul> adam_g:  still around? https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/quantum/quantum-oslo-config/+merge/149184
<JanC> lifeless: that paper says nothing about "bad batches"
<JanC> which is explainable: for Google a bad batch is just a minor issue
<lifeless> right; the schroeder paper makes a nod to it.
<JanC> for a smaller company, a bad batch might be life or death  ;)
<lifeless> JanC: you like find http://storagemojo.com/2007/02/26/netapp-weighs-in-on-disks/ an interesting read
<lifeless> JanC: it has some further links.
<JanC> lifeless: yes, will read it tomorrow
<JanC> it's 1:30am here now ;)
<lifeless> gnight!
<hacosta> hi.. trying to use vmbuilder's existing chroot feature
<deeprogram> I download ubuntu server version from "http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest" but I get it "ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso" Why amd64 ?
<escott> deeprogram, because thats what you downloaded
<escott> deeprogram, what did you expect?
<deeprogram> escott: I don't understand the name "AMD"
<deeprogram> is it same as AMD CPU ?
<escott> deeprogram, its their architecture yes
<escott> deeprogram, AMD made it Intel copied it
<deeprogram> escott: OK. thank you
<anon321123> hey guys I need some help: I need to setup access to mysql server on a ubuntu server. I opened port 3306 and created a new user for them. To I need to add my new user to mysql group? This is a brand new server. mysql was already set up on it
<anon321123> anybody home?
<holstein> anon321123: yup...
<holstein> anon321123: im not sure what you are doing... i wouldnt think you should expose mysql like that
<holstein> anon321123: im no expert, which is why i didnt answer, but i typically have ssh access.. via keys, and open ports as needed fore services
<holstein> ive never exposed msqul and wouldnt have any idea how to do that securely
<holstein> all i can say is... can you just give the user ssh access?
<anon321123> holstein: Hello. Thank you for listening. I am in america. I have a user that sent me an email from the other side of the world saying they need mysql. I set up a login for them. They have ssh access already
<holstein> anon321123: they should have access to what they need then
<holstein> anon321123: i dont expose mysql like that, and i dont think you should lightly
<anon321123> holstein: Oh okay. Thank you very much.
<holstein> the question is, why do they need that port open? and what are you providing them? just a database?
<anon321123> holstein: I am trying tpo setup an environment for them to work in. The message I got was pretty vague and I am very new to all this stuff.
<anon321123> holstein: I have to run real quick. Be back in a bit if you're still here. Thanks
<holstein> anon321123: i would ask for more specifics... what you are setting up seems to me to be very insecure
<anon321123> holstein: I did a dpkg reconfigure on mysql and deleted the iptables rule for it. I am just going to setup ssh access for them and take it from there. If anythiong is wrong I am sure they will let me know. Thank you
<holstein> anon321123: that sounds safer to me.. im sure you'll get it sorted .. good luck!
<anon321123> holstein: thanks
<koolhead17> hi all
<cfhowlett> koolhead17, greetings
<koolhead17> cfhowlett: hi there.
<Daviey> Guten Morgen
<cfhowlett> Daviey, greetings
<leotr> hello! I found in ubuntu-server-12.04.2.iso image in directory preseed following files: cli.seed, ubuntu-server-minimal.seed, ubuntu-server-minimavm.seed and ubuntu-server.seed. In isolinux/txt.cfg menu there is Install Ubuntu Server option that refers to ubuntu-server.seed. Does anything refer to cli.seed or ubuntu-server-minimal.seed?
<koolhead17> hola Daviey
<Daviey> leotr: not from the cd menu superficially, i believe cli and minimal are implied
<leotr> Daviey: what is the difference between ubuntu-server.seed and ubuntu-server-minimal.seed?
<Daviey> leotr: diff -u :)
<leotr> Daviey: have you experience in remastering installation CD?
<jamespage> morning all
<jamespage> yolanda, review required if you have time - https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/quantum/oslo-config/+merge/149217
<yolanda> jamespage,s ure
<jamespage> yolanda, thanks muchely
<leotr> seems like ubuntu-server-minimal is not so minimal :)
<yolanda> jamespage, why is that new dep?
<jamespage> yolanda, quantum is the first project to start using oslo-config (openstack shared library)
<Daviey> leotr: yeah.. you'd hope so :)
<jamespage> yolanda, it landed in raring yesterday
<yolanda> i approved it
<leotr> what do i need to add to preseed file to make installation of ubuntu-server minimal without any questions (just select menu item and *everything* installs by it's own)
<Daviey> leotr: You need to look at preseeding.. it's much less complex than i think you are making it :)
<Daviey> leotr: check out, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/appendix-preseed.html
<leotr> Daviey: is it difficult to add additional packages to CD and make them installed during installation? Is it difficult to figure out what is required to be written to CD so that no Internet connection is required for that?
<leotr> second question is about packages
<Daviey> leotr: it's a bit dirty.. but reasonable. http://razvangavril.com/linux-administration/custom-ubuntu-server-iso/ (i wouldn't dpo the kickstart bit)
<leotr> Daviey: thank you
<RoyK> JanC: it's simple statistics, really. nothing more fancy
<psivaa> jamespage: I reported bug 1130029 for raring lxc server post install test failure (test_lxc_api) - both amd64 and i386 are impacted
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1130029 in ubuntu-test-cases "testcase: test_lxc_api returns error in raring lxc server smoke tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130029
<jamespage> hallyn, ^^ can you take a look when you start please
<jamespage> psivaa, ^^ FYI
<psivaa> jamespage: thanks
<Daviey> jamespage: Hey, are you uploading ceph to the grizzly CA?
<jamespage> Daviey, will do
<jamespage> I pushed a fix for the cluster resource agents last night
<jamespage> to raring that is
<Jeeves> Ik just heard Canonical finally has some ipv6 space!
<jamespage> adam_g, roaksoax: lets discuss the approach to passing the vip between services for the openstack ha stuff later today
<koolhead17> jamespage: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3983923.html
<koolhead17> hope someone is showing some love to this openVswitch isssue :D
<jamespage> koolhead17, two days ahead of you - fixed it on sat - in proposed and verified
<koolhead17> jamespage: awesome. so will take some time to land on the cloud archive?
<jamespage> koolhead17, openvswitch is not in the cloud archive
<koolhead17> jamespage: ooh ok.
 * koolhead17 pokes zul 
<jamespage> koolhead17, released to updates now
<koolhead17> k
<jamespage> yolanda, erm - I broke something yesterday - https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/quantum/fixup-quantum-agent-conf/+merge/149256
<jamespage> please could you +1
<jamespage> ta
<yolanda> ok
<yolanda> done
<jamespage> yolanda, ta
<Ul_> hello everybody. I can't get qemu-kvm to use the rbd image as disk. I've configured the kvm xml file to use the monitor, I've created a virsh secret and I've added the <auth> tag to define the authentication. when I want to do a virsh create of the xml file, it says "error connecting" to the monitors. I following the steps shown here http://wiki.skytech.dk/index.php/Ceph_-_howto,_rbd,_lvm,_cluster#KVM_-_add_secret.2Fauth_for_u
<pmatulis> where can i download alpha2 server?  all i found were cloud images
<ogra_> server didnt participate in alpha2
<pmatulis> hm.  thanks ogra_
<ogra_> like desktop and most other images ... we are moving away from milestones nearly everywhere
<Koheleth> any reason why recent security updates of kernel are being held back?
<pmatulis> Koheleth: what security updates?
<Koheleth> just found out its for 10.04 lts, not 12.04 :)
<cfhowlett> ... delivers a digital smack
<cfhowlett> to the head
<Koheleth> virtualmin still wants to install though
<zul> jamespage: quantum broke again
<jamespage> zul, hag!
<zul> jamespage: hehe
 * zul pokies jamespage with a stick
<jamespage> ImportError: No module named netifaces
<jamespage> blah!
<hallyn> jamespage: huh, still trying to figure out what the actual error is suppsoed to be.  it says 0 failures.  is it actually whining if there is any output over stderr?
<jamespage> hallyn, test.sh returned code 2
<jamespage> but why? nothing in the output
<hallyn> jamespage: I don't have permission to set priorities on utah test cases bugs
<jamespage> hallyn, ping psivaa
<hallyn> I think psivaa is mad at me for taking so much time at last UDS with libvirt :)
<hallyn> jamespage: so it's been awhile since i've done it - those two commands to run utah tests can just be done on any cloud isntance right?
<psivaa> hallyn: lol no :), i could set the priorities, if you'd want me. and i have asked the UTAH dev team to grant access in the mean time
<hallyn> psivaa: :)   thanks.  i think that one probably shoudl be high.  btw are you the maintainer of the utah code base?
<hallyn> what is the preferred route for updates?  merge proposals?  debdiffs?
<psivaa> hallyn: ok, the priority is set now, but i do not maintain utah code, i'll ask the UTAH dev team to answer that
<psivaa> gema: ^^^ could you please ?
<hallyn> psivaa: cool, thanks.  see you at uds :)  (btw, that bug - it's still cropping up in various ways!)
<gema> hallyn: do you have a fix to submit to utah?
<psivaa> hallyn: ack, see you :)
<gema> hallyn: the preferred method would be a merge proposal
<hallyn> gema: no i don't yet :)  but i will
<gema> hallyn: excellent, thanks
<gema> we will be looking out for it
 * hallyn goes to hide 
<gema> hehe
<gema> hallyn: smoke testing bugs always get fasttracked :)
<smb> zul, hallyn, One of you care to sponsor a little upload of libvirt to raring? chinstrap:~smb/4review
<zul> smb:  sure
<smb> zul, ta, the changelog should be obvious ... *growl*
<Daviey> lolz
<zul> smb: looks good to me do you want to have a look hallyn
<hallyn> uh, ok
<smb> hallyn, FWIW, I also tested in on my Xen box. ;)
<hallyn> smb: zul: ok.  did builders actually refuse to apply the patch without htat (seemingly trivial) refresh?
<hallyn> smb: zul: in any case, looks good, thx
<zul> hallyn: i might have disabled it by mistake
<hallyn> right, i see that
<hallyn> zul: oh hey,
<smb> hallyn, zul, I guess it was an interruption while doing it and then, meh
<hallyn> sheepdog - there's a request to enable it.  can it be optioanlly enabled, or would libvirt need to build-dep on something in universe?
<zul> i think you would need to do a MIR for sheepdog
<hallyn> couldn't just have it in Suggests?
<hallyn> (i have no idea how it is hooked up...)
<zul> neither do i
<hallyn> oh aren't you the maintainer for sheepdog?
<hallyn> ok well i don't have time to mess with that today, else i'd try a test build and run...
<hallyn> i'll comment on the bug then (i just figured you'd know offhand :)
<hallyn> thx - ttyl
<zul> smb: uploaded
<smb> zul, yay :)
<jamespage> zul: https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/horizon/g3-recompress/+merge/149290
<jamespage> zul, I'm not promoting nodejs
<jamespage> zul, I don't believe its supportable in main
<zul> jamespage:  neither am i
<leotr> Hello! I tried to create installation dischttp://razvangavril.com/linux-administration/custom-ubuntu-server-iso/. I added extra packages but now i get error unable to locate package-name (package is in extra directory)
<jamespage> zul, fixing quantum now
<zul> jamespage: cool im still stuck on quantum
<jamespage> cinder?
<zul> rtslib changes
<Haris> Hello all
<Haris> does ubuntu/debian named kickstart file as "preseed" file
<Haris> name+
<Haris> from ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Advanced:_Hands-Off.2C_Preseeded_Network_Server_Install ) is this ( preseed/url=http://192.168.1.7/preseed-feisty.cfg ) the kickstart file mentioned under point #5 ?
<Haris> I need to build a kickstart/preseed file,a basic one, for a minimal install on a remote box. I have a pxe active with 12.0.4.2 LTS imported via cobbler
<leotr> Haris no
<Haris> I was looking at -> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<leotr> kickstart file is produced by kickstart utility, preseed is different thing. But both can be used at the same time
<Haris> do we have an example kickstart to 12.0.4 lts ?
<leotr> http://razvangavril.com/linux-administration/custom-ubuntu-server-iso/
<jamespage> zul, yolanda: https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/quantum/python-netifaces/+merge/149312
<jamespage> seems I like fixing quantum
<Haris> why do I need to have an ISO ? I don't have interactive access to the box I need to install 12.0.4 on
<Haris> 12.04+
<zul> jamespage:  heh just poke it with a stick and it will fall apart
<zul> jamespage: there is a quantum-plugin-hyperv package?
<jamespage> zul, yeah - I did that over the weekend - its currently empty as I managed to not include the install file in my branch
<zul> lgtm
<jamespage> zul, thinking about revisiting the way the plugins work to be a little more automatic
<zul> jamespage: agreed
<leotr> Haris: you don't need it... Just wanted to show you that kickstart and preseed are different things
<Haris> ah, thank you!
<Haris> checking it
<leotr> Haris: but both can be used for unattended installations
<Haris> I see
<leotr> Haris, but currently i couldn't add extra packages... The way it shown in tutorial doesn't work
<leotr> package not found error... but kickstart itself works
<leotr> but you have network connection so it shouldn't be important for you
<zul> jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/cinder/cinder-refresh/+merge/149317
<jamespage> zul, looking
<jamespage> zul: https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/keystone/grizzly-refresh-01/+merge/149320
<zul> jamespage: looking
<zul> jamespage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oslo-config/+bug/1130196
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1130196 in oslo-config "[MIR] oslo-config" [High,New]
<Haris> does having a seperate partition for /boot help ?
<jamespage> zul, looks borked "Starting cinder-volume node (version <cinder.openstack.common.version.VersionInfo object at 0x2a9be10>)"
<zul> jamespage:  well that sucks
<Haris> I need an example ks file for ubuntu. I have a template from centos. But its not working. I'v specified language in it. But the 12.04 installer asks me for language. Also, it asks me for cdrom failure. Where-as I'm not looking to install via cdrom. I'm installing this box via pxe
<Haris> also, why does the pxebooted installer of 12.04 ask me for existence of cdrom ?
<eutheria> suggestions to which imap server would be fastest to deploy?
<phunyguy> hey folks, I am trying to use motion to capture a security camera, and the only way it will work is with  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so before the command.  How can I add that to the init script in /etc/init.d ?
<phunyguy> nevermind.  I got it.  `export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so` in the init script
<Haris> how do I specify a network server or archive from where ubuntu will fetch files for installing 12.04, rather than asking for a cdrom
<Haris> is this something I can do in the kickstart file
<smoser> SpamapS, i'd really love SRU team lvoe to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=cloud-init
<SpamapS> smoser: bug 1005551 needs a test case
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1005551 in cloud-init "update-grub-legacy-ec2 ignores kernels named -generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005551
<smoser> SpamapS, i can do that.
<SpamapS> smoser: ok, it looks good otherwise, will accept as soon as test case is there :)
<hallyn> jamespage: when I try to reproduce the utah lxc failure, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1683416/
<smoser> SpamapS, updated. i'll fix it up a bit, but theres a resonable description/test case there now.
<smoser> thank you
<SpamapS> smoser: np, accpting now :)
<smoser> smb, stupid question.
<smoser> but how do i get the quantal/backport/whatever-its-called kernel in 12.04
<RoyK> smoser: running quantal?
<smoser> RoyK, 12.04
<RoyK> why do you need another kernel?
<RoyK> (and why do you run quantal on a server?)
<smoser> RoyK, 12.04.2 installations now install a 3.5 kernel (ie, the one from quantal).
<smoser> i'm asking how i can install that kernel into a system that was previously installed.
<jcastro> smoser: there's a wiki page, sec
<smoser> jcastro, http://askubuntu.com/questions/168218/will-ubuntu-12-04-1-include-the-new-linux-kernel <-- that didn't help me as much as it coiuld have.
<jcastro> I'll fix that once I find this page
<smoser> (someone asked you about a kernel, and you told them about X)
<jcastro> there's an entire page on how this works
<jcastro> but unfortunately for us it's in the ubuntu wiki
<RoyK> does 12.04.2 install with 3.5?
<jcastro> yeah it's part of the enablement stack
<RoyK> that doesn't make sense - the point of LTS is to be *stable*
<smoser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<jcastro> only new installs get the new kernel
<smoser> RoyK, if you installed previously, you do not magically get the new kernels
<smoser> new installs get new kernels.
<RoyK> but why?
<smoser> to support new hardware is the primary motivation
<RoyK> the whole point of LTS is to remain stable
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jcastro> there it is dude
<adam_g> SpamapS: if you're still sitting at your SRU queue master console, there happens to be the openstack 2012.2.3 in queue for quantal as well (nova, glance, horizon, cinder, quantum)
<smoser> those *$%& hardware companies keep making new stuff.
<smoser> jcastro, yeah, ifound that soon after you used the world 'enablement'
<RoyK> smoser: still, it doesn't make sense
<jcastro> well, the LTS needs new kernels to work on newer hardware
<SpamapS> RoyK: the *only* point of point release LTS's is to enable new hardware.
<RoyK> add new PCI IDs etc, but don't upgrade the kernel to something bleeding-edge
<jcastro> otherwise, 6 months after an LTS release all of a sudden it doesn't install on an increasing number of systems
<SpamapS> RoyK: if you don't like the new kernel, install w/ older point release.
<RoyK> I still like the old model better
<SpamapS> RoyK: I think the problem is the overhead of maintaining so many kernel trees.
<jcastro> IMO the release notes should be clearer about that, I can imagine people installing the point release thinking they're getting the same thing as they did before but with slipstreamed updates.
<SpamapS> adam_g: ouch, thats a much bigger ball of wax. Since its been 2 weeks, I'll carve out some SRU time tomorrow which is my normal day.
<adam_g> SpamapS: thanks.  you might notice some changes to the way we're preparing changelogs + bug tags after discussion in #ubuntu-release a few weeks back. let me know if you have questions
<RoyK> the problem with moving to a new kernel for an LTS release is new bugs. with new code, there's always new bugs. If there are new drivers, backporting them would be better. PCI IDs etc are added all the time, and doesn't take much time to add
<jcastro> smoser: I've fixed up that AU answer, thanks.
<SpamapS> RoyK: dunno if you've noticed, but people test things now. Its no longer about reducing change, its about managing it. But I do agree with you that the decision was probably made a little too lightly.
<jcastro> I think it should have been more obvious in the release notes, etc.
<jcastro> it took me way to long to find that wiki page
<SpamapS> I wonder if that kernel breaks my macbook air's touchpad the way quantal/raring have.
<RoyK> I'm still sceptical about introducing new kernels into an LTS release
<jcastro> they're only for new installs on the new media
<jcastro> LTS machines won't get an upgrade to a new kernel or anything like that.
<jcastro> and I suppose the data from errors.ubuntu.com will let us know right away
<RoyK> still sceptical - LTS should be *stable*
<sarnold> the proliferation of UEFA on new hardware makes it a bit impractical to wait until 14.04 for a new LTS.. this did seem least bad of available options
<jcastro> indeed
<RoyK> sarnold: if redhat/centos gets away with it, why not ubuntu?
<RoyK> imho the LTS releases should be rock stable, meaning no major kernel upgrades nor major package upgrades, just backports for fixe
<RoyK> fixes
<RoyK> if this is changed to upgrading kernel just to add new hw support, it means LTS is no longer LTS
<RoyK> it's moving towards the cutting edge
<RoyK> that's what the non-LTS releases are for
<patdk-wk> there are no more non-lts releases now
<patdk-wk> atleast from that blog post I was reading, lts was going remain lts
<patdk-wk> thought the new model was suppost to be, rolling releases, with backports to lts
<RoyK> patdk-wk: well, if 12.04.2 has a new kernel, it's not really LTS, is it?
<patdk-wk> hmm, mine doesn't, odd
<sarnold> a fresh install does get the new kernel. updates have to ask for it by name.
<patdk-wk> oh, I installed from 12.04.1 like a day before .2 came out
<patdk-wk> sarnold, so how does that work?
<patdk-wk> security patchs will go into both kernels?
<sarnold> patdk-wk: I think so, what with it just being the quantal kernel it might not even be extra work. not sure. :)
<patdk-wk> ya, but quantal support ends long before lts
<sarnold> patdk-wk: based on a (too quick) skim of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack it looks a bit like we'd be offering stacks from the newer releases (if they happen) along the way
<patdk-wk> yuk
<patdk-wk> they are unsupported
<patdk-wk> so if you install a 12.04.2+ cd, you will get a limited support kernel
<patdk-wk> and will be forced to ugprade to the 14.04 stack to maintain support
<patdk-wk> under item 9
<patdk-wk> or, item 10
<jcastro> yeah that sounds right
<jcastro> you'd be on interim kernels until the next LTS
<patdk-wk> if that was an installer-time option, I would be happy
<jcastro> yeah, but it looks like at the time there were CD image issues
<jcastro> I would expect in the future you'd choose at the installer level in your preseed or whatever
<jcastro> but 2 ISOs isn't unmanageable
<patdk-wk> guess for me, I have no point updating my local lib to .2
<jcastro> just keep using the old ISO and you'll be fine
<jcastro> existing LTS boxes won't get new kernel upgrades
<RoyK> jcastro: that still doesn't make sense - LTS should be *stable* and no new kernels should arrive in such a distro
<RoyK> even though it's in a new iso
<patdk-wk> in the distro is fine, by default, I have issues with
<patdk-wk> the option to use kernel kernels have always existed
<patdk-wk> newer
<RoyK> well, the option of doing a kernel upgrade is fine
<RoyK> but a new kernel being the default with 12.04.2 is *not* fine
<patdk-wk> no, that makes sense even, that is when you know you need it
<patdk-wk> but to do it without telling you, :)
<patdk-wk> sounds like an, alt-cd image feature though
<RoyK> patdk-wk: really, a new kernel in an LTS doesn't make sense
<SpamapS> RoyK: as I said, I think the kernel team is stretched too thin to keep all of the hardware backporting going on so many LTS trees. Trying to auto-detect what kernel you will need is pretty close to impossible....
<RoyK> SpamapS: ok
<SpamapS> RoyK: so if you want old kernel -> 12.04.1 + updates. If you can't boot 12.04.1 because of new hardware.. try 12.04.2 ...
<SpamapS> RoyK: a lot more supportable from Ubuntu's standpoint that way.
<RoyK> SpamapS: is it that bad?
<SpamapS> RoyK: with desktop LTS support extending to 5 years, yes I think it is
<RoyK> server and desktop should be split in that tense
<SpamapS> RoyK: yeah, I think having the two diverge a lot would be just as much of a nightmare though.
<RoyK> imho LTS should be rock stable
<RoyK> no new versions should be allowed
<RoyK> only backports
<RoyK> non-lts should have new things
<lifeless> all software sucks
<lifeless> software that sucks will have security bugs
<RoyK> that's what it used to be
<lifeless> so no new versions -> vulnerable software
<RoyK> yes, but using new software in LTS breaks things
<RoyK> and makes LTS != LTS
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I have server with some watchdog processes that are going nuts.  top shows them as using 330% CPU occassionally and having logged more CPU time than anything else.
<Combatjuan> The last thing I want to do is make this server reboot.  I'm not sure how to go about figuring out why they're mad, and I don't want to set off the watchdog restart bomb.
<GeorgeTorwell> does anyone know where I can see a list of abstractions for apparmor
<sarnold> GeorgeTorwell: ls /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/
<sarnold> cripes there's a lot :)
<GeorgeTorwell> thanks
<sliddjur> When restoring files with duplicity restore how to restore all files from latest backup and overwrite current files?
<sliddjur> "Duplicity will not overwrite an existing file. Here's the output if a change is made to the script above to restore the file to /etc/apt/sources.list:" (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto)
<sliddjur> can I force overwrite?
<holstein> sliddjur: you could remove the targets
<sliddjur> u mean restore to another location?
<holstein> or that...
<sliddjur> holstein: what do you mean remove targets then?
<holstein> sliddjur: if duplicity will not overwrite an existing file, then remove the existing file... otherwise i see some "force" options in the man pages
<sliddjur> holstein: I only see force options on the delete backup switches
<holstein> sliddjur: me too, thats why i suggested removing the targets, or just use rsync
<sliddjur> hmm. what would be a good way to restore the /etc dir upon a system crash?
#ubuntu-server 2013-02-20
<PadNet_201> Help: Need a way to log everything done thru the terminal.
<sarnold> PadNet_201: are you looking for a simple and friendly tool like 'script'?
<PadNet_201> yes something like that, that runs everytime a term session starts
<PadNet_201> or at boot to log all term activity
<PadNet_201> or even a way to run 'script -q' automatically
<sarnold> PadNet_201: I don't think ubuntu provides this pam module by default but it may be better suited to your task: http://linux.die.net/man/8/pam_tty_audit
<sarnold> (I also don't think it will be nearly as nice to _read_ as the output of script)
<PadNet_201> Thx that helps alo
<PadNet_201> ^alot
<uvirtbot> PadNet_201: Error: "alot" is not a valid command.
<lifeless> hallyn: is lxc-create making a btrfs subvolume expected ?
<lifeless> hallyn: cause, its highly surprising and not in the man page.
<lifeless> hallyn: I'm seeking to characterise the bug I will be filing :)
<hallyn> lifeless: yes, it is expected.
<hallyn> lifeless: i would have made lxc-clone do that, and not lxc-create, but someone convinced me there was no downside to it
<hallyn> hasn't in practice been much of a problem since noone can keep btrfs running long enough to run into problems with a container on it
<hallyn> "but i kid"
<hallyn> i'll be looking for that bug report :)
 * hallyn out
<lifeless> hallyn: ok, thanks
<lifeless> hallyn: the downside is you can't delete a container
<agu10^> /msg nickserv identify 39208323
<nibalizer> agu10^: hi
<nibalizer> you may want to change that if you havent already
<agu10^> oops
<lost_RD> Hey guys, anyone able to give me a quick guide to uMurmur?
<jamespage> yolanda, if you have time - https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/cinder/grizzly-oslo-config-tidy/+merge/149520
<yolanda> jamespage, yes, just a moment
<yolanda> dealing with a ceilometer bug
<jamespage> yolanda, OK - no hurry
<yolanda> jamespage, why that change of ordering in debian/cinder-common.install?
<jamespage> yolanda, wrap-and-sort -s
<yolanda> ok
<yolanda> looks nicer now :)
<yolanda> approved
<RoyK> what§s oslo-config?
 * RoyK would love to reconfigure this city
<VSpike> bbcmicrocomputer: top nick
<VSpike> What should I normally expect to see in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original and /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail ? At the moment, I see in there the junk that gets added to the end of my /etc/resolv.conf each time I restart the interface :)
<VSpike> Can I safely truncate those two files?
<bbcmicrocomputer> VSpike: thanks!
<chmac> I have one machine where `sudo top` takes maybe 10 seconds to load, puppet is taking >140s when it's typically <10s, and in generally it seeems to be extremely slow.
<chmac> But top shows negligible cpu load >95% idle, over 10G ram free, it's an SSD machine so IO should be golden. I'm lost.
<chmac> Any suggestions on how to investigate the root cause of the slowness?
<Jeeves> chmac: Fix your dns
<andol> +1
<chmac> Any idea what might be wrong with dns?
<chmac> Hostnames, etc, should all be fine, nothing has changed recently that I'm aware of.
<chmac> Jeeves: Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check out all the dns related issues I can think of...
<chmac> Looks like dns resolution is extremely slow for external hosts, `time getent hosts google.co.uk` takes >4s
<chmac> Oh well, reboot seems to have resolved whatever the issue was. Restarting bind did not.
<jstephan> hi there, i have a12.04 nfs server, it seems as the frontend system will set raw uid/gid and the ubuntu server does not support this, any idea how to switch this on?
<jamespage> RoyK, oslo-config is the first 'released' version of some of the openstack shared infrastructure code
<jamespage> specifically related to configuration file handling
<flcl> how do I find mysql configuration file in ubuntu?
<flcl> I tried locate my.ini - it returned nothing. locate *.ini |grep sql returned a couple, but I'm not sure which is used...
<jamespage> flcl, my.cnf
<jamespage> /etc/mysql
<hallyn> lifeless: hm, lxc-destroy should use subvolume delete?
<flcl> jamespage: thank you!!!
<flcl> I want to trace all SQL statements that have been executed by mysql. Which log must I enable?
<flcl> is it general_log_file or just log?
<hatake> how to fix my trouble , hotot Can not get token from the server.
<hatake> Network error! Please try later.
<flcl> how do I restart mysql ?
<flcl> hello?
<flcl> irssi ignore
<caribou> Any reason why starting a maas enlisted node fails with "Boot sector signature not found" (Precise maas btw)
<caribou> the pxelinux.cfg/{MAC address} file contains "chain.c32" so it tells the node to boot off the local HD
<diegosnat> hi guys... I have got a problem. If I open a luks partition and I close it afterward and I try again to reopen it, I cannot do it. Is there any reason why?
<zul> jamespage / yolanda: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/glance/glance-oslo-config/+merge/149589
<zul> brb
<RoyK> jamespage: ok
<yolanda> zul, is python-oslo-config duplicate?
<yolanda> there are 2 entries in the control file
<yolanda> is that ok to have that in build-depends and depends?
<jamespage> yolanda, zul: if its in pip-requires debhelper should add it automatically
<zul> yolanda: yes unless if its something like argparse which is in python 2.6 but not python 2.7
<diegosnat> guys any help?
<diegosnat> hi guys... I have got a problem. If I open a luks partition and I close it afterward and I try again to reopen it, I cannot do it. Is there any reason why?
<diegosnat> hi guys... I have got a problem. If I open a luks partition and I close it afterward and I try again to reopen it, I cannot do it. Is there any reason why?
<hdx> i
<jpds> diegosnat: Did you luksClose it?
<jpds> diegosnat: With cryptsetup?
<diegosnat> yes
<diegosnat> jodh, i did close it
<diegosnat> jpds, sorry yes, i did close it
<zul> jamespage/yolanda: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/nova/grizzly-refresh/+merge/149607
<diegosnat> hi guys... I have got a problem. If I open a luks partition and I close it afterward and I try again to reopen it, I cannot do it. Is there any reason why?
<bsod_> may be you can put here or to pastebin console output?
<diegosnat> hi guys... I have got a problem. If I open a luks partition and I close it afterward and I try again to reopen it, I cannot do it. Is there any reason why?
<diegosnat> bsod_, there is not output, it looks like it worked
<diegosnat> but the device is not in /dev/mapper
<patdk-wk> diegosnat,  Idon't have that issue
<diegosnat> patdk-wk, im always the unlucky one
<diegosnat> i need to restart the computer
<diegosnat> to be able to reopen it
<diegosnat> which is not the right thing to do
<diegosnat> /sbin/cryptsetup --key-file /etc/luks.keyfile luksOpen /dev/usbarchive archive
<diegosnat> root@linback-xxx:~# /sbin/cryptsetup --key-file /etc/luks.keyfile luksClose archive
<diegosnat> Device archive is not active.
<diegosnat> guys can you help me?
<pmatulis> diegosnat: use '-v' (verbose) when doing luksOpen maybe
<diegosnat> pmatulis, Command failed with code 22: /dev/usbarchive is not a LUKS device.
<diegosnat> but it is :-/
<diegosnat> this happens only after I have closed it
<xnox> diegosnat: is there lvm on top?
<diegosnat> no
<diegosnat> ext4
<xnox> diegosnat: that device name doesn't sound right either. what is it?
<diegosnat> xnox, i create it
<diegosnat> with udev
<diegosnat> however
<diegosnat> the first time i open it is fine
<diegosnat> but if i open it, close and i try to reopen it fails
<xnox> you created it with udev - fair enough. But what is it? loop-mount, hard-drive, what device is it in actual fact?
<diegosnat> usb hard drive
<diegosnat> but first time works, while doesnt it the second? :-/
<diegosnat> xnox, any idea?
<xnox> I am guessing it's a bug in your udev rules and etc. as by default plugged hardisks are recursively scanned for mdadm, lvm and luks devices and are automatically openend.
<xnox> can you please explain what is your actual usecase / problem that you are using custom udev rules and hence breaking your system?
<xnox> because maybe there are other solutions.... please start from the beginning of how or why you ended up where you did.
<diegosnat> xnox,
<diegosnat> even if i do with the normal /dev
<diegosnat> doesnt work
<diegosnat> usbarchive is a syslink to sdd
<diegosnat> if i use sdd instead of usbarchive
<diegosnat> same error
<sunya7a> hi guys
<sunya7a> i'm planning on installing ubuntu server on a Xserve machine
<sunya7a> does any one have any experience or know of any resource that might be helpful?
<sunya7a> i found an article from 2007..and it seems very complicated…have there been any changes that might ease the installation?
<digitalsanctum> anyone around that would be willing to help with setting up a private apt repo? I'm mostly there but getting 404's
<diegosnat> xnox, any idea?
<xnox> sunya7a: checkout help.ubuntu.com just look for apple there should be full documentation guides for many models.
<xnox> pick the closest model and follow tips and tricks and caveats.
<sunya7a> xnox: thank you sir
<xnox> sunya7a: use the mac_amd64 image not just _amd64
<xnox> sunya7a: grab from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<sarnold> digitalsanctum: have you seen the apt-ftparchive tool in apt-utils? it may help you
<digitalsanctum> sarnold: thx, but I actually just figured it out
<sarnold> digitalsanctum: oh, good :D
<brizz> does anyone know how to troubleshoot issues with syslog log rotation?
<edux> logrotates "rotates" logs and notifies syslog
<edux> check logrotate conf?
<brizz> syslog doesn't use logrotate, does it?
<brizz> I thought it uses rsyslog
<brizz> oh I guess rsyslog is part of logrotate
<lifeless> hallyn: it will need to yes
<lifeless> hallyn: you can't just rm -rf a subvolume
<lifeless> hallyn: so it should be in the man page for lxc too, for folk doing manual stuff
<Joe1301> anyone have a good script for backing up a website and mysql then ssh it over to my local server?
<RoyK> Joe1301: just mysqldump the database and backup everything
<RoyK> the raw mysql database files usually aren't good for backups
<Joe1301> yeah I was trying to do via cron
<maco> you can run a mysqldump with cron
<hallyn> lifeless: oh, but it's not as bad as i was thinking.  lxc-create does the right thing at least (creating new subvolume) and then lxc-clone snapshots it
<hallyn> lifeless: bug 1130840
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1130840 in lxc "fix btrfs-backed container deletion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130840
<Joe1301> I wrote something with rsync but it fails saying files have changed during tar
<Joe1301> so then I tried to backup my shared hosts backup folder and it fails do to permissions....I am just struggling with this
<lifeless> hallyn: oh thanks! I was going to file it ...
<lifeless> hallyn: will you man page it up at the same time ?
<lifeless> hallyn: or would you like a separate bug for docs?
<hallyn> lifeless: yup
<hallyn> nah, i added that to the bug description
<lifeless> rocking, thanks!
<hallyn> np :)
<diegosnat> hi people!! Im screwed!!! I just turn on my pc and I ve got a message saying that the system failed to mount it and Ive got a temporary root where I cannot edit anything because it is readonly... what can i do??
<SpamapS> adam_g: much smoother on the quantal openstack SRU's.. 1 bug to rule them all :)
<RoyK> diegosnat: server?
<diegosnat> yes
<RoyK> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<RoyK> you can fsck a filesystem if it's mounted read-only
<RoyK> (well, you can fsck any filesystem, but fscking an fs while it's mounted read-write is generally a bad idea)
<diegosnat> ok guys
<diegosnat> sudo touch /forcefsck
<diegosnat> touch: cannot touch `/forcefsck': Read-only file system
<diegosnat> fsck /dev/linback-temp/root
<diegosnat> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<diegosnat> WARNING: bad format on line 15 of /etc/fstab
<diegosnat> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<diegosnat> /dev/mapper/linback--temp-root: clean, 111811/296000 files, 622376/1199104 blocks
<diegosnat> but I cant change the fstab
<diegosnat> RoyK, ubottu ?
<RoyK> bad line from fsck?
<RoyK> or fstab
<RoyK> I mean
<RoyK> mount -o remount,rw /whatever
<diegosnat> RoyK, fstab
<diegosnat> i put a random letter in a new line
<diegosnat> :(
<diegosnat> wow
<diegosnat> I cant believe it was so simple
<diegosnat> ahahhaha
<diegosnat> RoyK, you are great!
<RoyK> thanks
<RoyK> you learn a few things having used linux for 18 years ;)
<diegosnat> RoyK, can i ask you another question?
<diegosnat> ive got a luks external hd
<diegosnat> when i open it
<diegosnat> it works fine
<diegosnat> i mount and it works
<diegosnat> but after i close it
<diegosnat> it fails to open it again
<diegosnat> Command failed with code 22: /dev/usbarchive is not a LUKS device.
<RoyK> no idea, sorry
<diegosnat> and ive got this error
<diegosnat> do u have any suggestion?
<diegosnat> i dont know what to do
<RoyK> what does /proc/partitions have to say?
<diegosnat>    8       49 1465103871 sdd1
<diegosnat> its there
<RoyK> 1.5TB thing?
<diegosnat> yep
<RoyK> well, try to mount it
<diegosnat> mount /dev/sdd1 /opt/vmbackup/
<diegosnat> mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<RoyK> sorry, don't know
<RoyK> perhaps unplug it and re-plug it
<diegosnat> /sbin/cryptsetup -v --key-file /etc/luks.keyfile luksOpen /dev/usbarchive archive
<diegosnat> Command failed with code 22: /dev/usbarchive is not a LUKS device.
<diegosnat> so weird
<diegosnat> RoyK, do you anyway to use udev in a way that mounts an external hd??
<diegosnat> because when i plug it i dont know what /dev/sdxx will be
<RoyK> I rarely use one
<RoyK> see dmesg
<RoyK> it'll show
<diegosnat> i wanted it to be automatically
<RoyK> well, it's not
<RoyK> you don't have those services on a server
<diegosnat> udev works
<diegosnat> but i need to know in a script what sdx is
 * genii-around ponders uuid mounting instead
<adam_g> SpamapS: thanks bud'
<SpamapS> adam_g: np. Happy testing!
<adam_g> SpamapS: strictly using the meta bug didn't work so well last time. there'll be individual bug activity, too, at least on the bugs that have ubuntu tasks
<Teltariat> Fedora Core's initramfs framework, dracut, seems to support network bridging for the pre-boot environment.  Maybe I'm doing a terrible job searching, but I don't seem to see support like that in initramfs-tools for Ubuntu server
<Teltariat> I'm sorry, I meant to say RedHat's initramfs framework, dracut...
<SpamapS> adam_g: the key is to just manage the ones that show up here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<Joe1301> so I got this command to work(rsync -avz -e ssh user@domain.com:/home3/elliotte.daily/public_html /var/www/local.dell/backup/) but there is one folder that user doesn't have read permission for...so I assume that is why TAR command is giving me trouble.  I have tried to chmod and chown folder but it doesn't change.  When I ls folder - permission denied...but it says /bin/ls/ and if i which ssh or which rsync it says /usr/bin...any help???
<Teltariat> Joe1301: Use 'sudo chown' to make the folder ownable by the user you want
<Joe1301> thanks lemme try that
<melmoth> carefull with that axe Joe1301
<melmoth> some program may not like if the dir they are suppose to read or write to dont belong to them anymore
<melmoth> so, 1st thing 1st, who is user  (id) and what are the permission on this directory ?
<Joe1301> so the user for folder IS the user I am trying to ssh rsync and the user I am logged in as currently but cannot ls or tar it and tar exit(s) or fails
<melmoth> what are the permission set on this dir ?
<melmoth> ls -dl /path/to/the/dir
<Joe1301> melmoth, root root
<melmoth> what is the output of the _full_ command ?
<melmoth> all i know is, it belong to root, and the group is root. I know nothing about permission set
<Joe1301> drwx--x--x 2 root root 6 Feb 16 22:51 /home3/elliotte.daily/public_html/downloader/.cache/
<melmoth> ok. so, it s probably ok to just chown it to user.
<melmoth> user cannot write nor read in it right now (last --x)
<melmoth> so either: chown -R user  /home3/elliotte.daily/public_html/downloader/.cache/
<melmoth> or chmod -R o+r  /home3/elliotte.daily/public_html/downloader/.cache/
<melmoth> and you definitively may want to get familiar with permission on file in your linux journey :-)
<Joe1301> yes definitely can you splain the drwx--x--x
<melmoth> r= read w=write x=execute
<melmoth> the first 3 is for the owner (root), the second 3 for the group members (root groups), and the last 3 for the others people
<melmoth> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions
<Joe1301> thanks you melmoth been messing with this for days
<melmoth> its like cycling, once you know it, you won forget about it.
<Joe1301> yeah but I think I skinned a knee lol
<melmoth> :)
<Joe1301> so I get permission denied when I try chown or chmod ... I get no sudoers if I sudo it... Its shared hosting
<Joe1301> melmoth, and if I try to just use the real public_html...tar fails there to saying files have changed while tarring....I am pulling out my hair
<melmoth> file have changed whil etarring ?
<melmoth> is something writing in that dir ?
<melmoth> i must admit i dont remember experiencing this sort of problem
<Joe1301> yes magento
<melmoth> it s not a good idea to tar something that move... but i dont see why would tar complain about it
<melmoth> Joe1301, can you afford to stop this stuff while you do the tarball ?
<melmoth> if yes, well, just do it.
<melmoth> if not.. this may be  abit tricky
<Joe1301> its a live website but millions of people backup their website....I just can't figure out why I can't
<Teltariat> Did you check if Megento has its own backup mechanism?
<Joe1301> yeah that it does which it crashes mysql while doing it and breaks the site so I disabled it
<Teltariat> Then the next question is, is the directory you're trying to copy the one that has the MySQL data int it?
<Joe1301> I mean bluehost is backing up my site fine with cpanel
<Joe1301> I just want my own just in case you know
<melmoth> there s no point backuping a live mysql with tar. You will probably not be able to retsore the data back anyway
<melmoth> mysqldump is your friend for a backuping a live mysql stuff
<Joe1301> no I wrote a scripts remote script -mysql dump tars public html bzips everything and add timestamp then local server just rsyncs file through ssh
<Joe1301> I had it work for about 2 days now its stopped
<Joe1301> wanna see the scripts?
<Joe1301> http://pastebin.com/rzW6q5Wj
<Teltariat> which directory does tar say is being written to when you're trying to tar it? If it's archive, then that means the live site is still doing something, and you should know what exactly it's writing to where
<sunya7a> hi .. i have a problem with a server installation on a mac xserve machine
<sunya7a> someone available that could help me out?
<GeorgeTorwell> Is it ok for an app to try and access /run/udev/data/* ? I'm configuring something for apparmor
<hallyn> zul: do you mind taking a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1693946/ for libvirt raring debdiff, lemme know if i'm doing anything stupid there?
<zul> hallyn: sure
<hallyn> uh, wait
<hallyn> zul: hold on there's a missing chunk :)
<zul> hehe
<hallyn> zul: i'll get back to you with this tomorrow.  i need to eod.
#ubuntu-server 2013-02-21
<sunya7a> hi...I have an Xserve xeon (nephalem) server and wish to install Ubuntu server on it. someone suggested to use the 64-bit Mac (AMD64) server install CD image for it..but it is intel based cpu is it not? should I use the PC (Intel x86) server install cd image or the AMD64 Mac image? I tried burning the AMD64 Mac version onto a DVD but was not able to boot from the DVD...I'm not sure if
<sunya7a> this is related to the image I chose or if this is un unrelated problem
<sunya7a> I believe I created the DVD correctly...I downloaded the iso image. then mounted it on another mac using disk utilities...once I found the disk id I went into terminal and used dd to extract the iso to another location. I am able to mount this extracted image and eventually burned this extracted iso to a DVD
<sarnold> sunya7a: the 'amd64' name is because AMD's 64 bit extensions to x86 took hold; intel implemented them
<sarnold> sunya7a: intel's 64 bit ("itanium") went nearly no-where for a wide variety of reasons that are fun to discuss over beers :)
<sarnold> sunya7a: so when you buy a modern intel 64 bit chip, chances are good it is running the amd64 instruction set
<sunya7a> sarnold: i see...so I take it the image is not the issue then...I read much online regarding difficulties booting on mac's due to the EFI only requirement
<sarnold> sunya7a: (though I don't have advice on what _you_ need to use on your xserve machines -- the mac amd64 image would be my first starting place, too, fwiw.)
<sunya7a> However, the issue is that I don't seem to be able to even see the option to boot from the DVD which is what stumps me
<sunya7a> sarnold: well...to be honest, since most macs these days are intel based...I would assume that an image labelled for mac (albeit being labeled with amd64) shouldn't be wrong...so I'm sure you are right on point
<sunya7a> sarnold: my next attempt is going to be to boot from a USB instead...maybe there's just something wrong with booting from DVD (which might be why it was so difficult getting the image onto the dvd in the first place)
<sarnold> sunya7a: ooh, usb is a good idea. At least it doesnt make another coaster, anyway.. :)
<sunya7a> sarnold: I did verify that there is nothing wrong with the DVD device though...the system still have mac os server installed so booting into it allows me to use the DVD just fine...and it looks the way it is supposed to (all icons on the root, instead of a single iso file, like my first 3 dvd burning attempts)
<sunya7a> the system still has**
<sarnold> sunya7a: hehe, yeah, that's happened to me too :)
<sunya7a> sarnold: btw...when I put the DVD into any computer I have...and right-click to view information (within disk utility) it says that the DVD is not bootable...I wonder if this has any bearing though because I'm not aware of how I could make the DVD bootable...it seems that just burning the image with disk utility should have made it bootable (please correct me if this assumption is wrong)
<escott> sunya7a, did you burn as image or as file
<sarnold> sunya7a: tbh I've never used a bootable DVD before; I've only ever used bootable CDs.
<sarnold> escott: first three as file, next one as image :D
<shauno> I wouldn't put too much hope behind booting from usb, apple's efi implementation doesn't usually agree with it
<sarnold> :(
<sunya7a> escott: well...disk utility seems to have no option to pick to "burn as files" or "burn as image". it just says to burn.......I didn't know you had to extract the iso from the iso (using dd to extract it) the first 3 times...so i ended up with a dvd that had just the iso file on the root...the next time I extracted the iso..and when I burned that one I got a DVD with a bunch of files
<sunya7a> (there's an image on ubuntu documentation that shows "not good" , "good" )
<sarnold> hrm. that probably breaks the dvd-variant of the boot specification thingy (like cd's el torito..)
<shauno> very much so (it's no different for dvd; in this regard it's just a bigger CD)
<sunya7a> sarnold: the extraction breaks the boot specification you say?
<sunya7a> i was working through this suggestion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870261&page=5
<sunya7a> on the very bottom someone linked an explaination as to why you need to use dd to extract the iso
<sunya7a> the working theory is that ubuntu started to create a hybrid iso file...that can be used for USB as well as DVD...but somehow that makes burning to DVD impossible unless you extract the ISO
<adam_g> zul: hows about this  http://people.canonical.com/~agandelman/folsom/keystone_2012.2.1-0ubuntu1.2~cloud0/
<zul> adam_g: looks good
<adam_g> SpamapS: ping
<SpamapS> adam_g: pong, just have 2 minutes, whats up?
<adam_g> SpamapS: the keystone packagte you accepted to q-proposed was superceded ~2 hours later by a security update
<adam_g> SpamapS: im putting together a new stable/folsom snapshot for q-proposed to supercede what you had accpeted today, that will include those security fixes
<ssvss> Hi, this isn't ubuntu specific. I use "du -sh" to see the size of a folder, the folder is getting updated. but I feel du cmd doesn't calculate the size everytime I run the cmd. I see to just display the previously calculated sizes.
<SpamapS> adam_g: doh
<SpamapS> adam_g: ok, will look tomorrow morning
<SpamapS> or later tonight
<ssvss> *It seem to just display the previously calculated sizes. any idea on how I can find the updated sixe of the dir.
<escott> sunya7a, "extracting" the filesystem from the iso breaks the bootloader
<escott> sunya7a, as you no doubt realized
<sarnold> ssvss: updated files may not have their metadata updated until the writing programs performs an fsync(2) or sync(2) syscall or closes the file...
<sunya7a> escott: I've found another article that states so =(  ya i guess it's not gonna happen this way...it seems that the only way that people have been successfully installed ubuntu on macs is with a dual boot setup...by taking advantage of rEFIt
<ssvss> Thanks.  I am using rsync, this might be the reason.
<sunya7a> escott: I haven't found a single instance of someone installing Ubuntu cleanly on a mac
<histo> sunya7a: don't buy a mac then.
<histo> !uefi | sunya7a
<ubottu> sunya7a: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<shauno> I haven't lately, but I've installed 10.04 with no issues at all  (well, at this level anyway)
<histo> ssvss: rsync has a progress option also du should be updating.
<sunya7a> ubottu: I've attempted the instructions described in the article you linked but I am not able to get the mac to boot from the DVD I created...holding down 'C' results in booting to the mac osx..and holding down alt/option shows only my primary hard drive, no dvd
<ubottu> sunya7a: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sunya7a> ubottu: i see...=) thank you any way =P
<ubottu> sunya7a: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shauno> sunya7a: you don't want UEFI instructions, apple's EFI implementation is pre-UEFI (hence the -mac images, they cut out the attempts at UEFI booting which didn't work on apple's implementation)
<escott> sunya7a, macs are proper efi so things are a bit messy
<shauno> you specifically want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xserve2-1  because the xserv doesn't support bootcamp, so trying to boot it the same way as a macbook will get you nowhere
<sunya7a> shauno: okay...thank you for that information...I will take a look at that post
<shauno> this becomes very relevant because along with the driver packages and helper apps, bootcamp also includes the firmware update that provides bios-emulation for booting from "legacy" methods.  this update never reached the xserve
<jdstrand> adam_g: fyi, nova and cinder are coming too
<jdstrand> cinder tonight, nova tomorrow
<jdstrand> well, nova might be tonight
<jdstrand> soon anyway
<ekaj> I am having trouble getting ubuntu server 12.04 LTS to 'sudo apt-get update' - every link is an "Err" or "Ign".... us.archive.ubuntu.com is active ( I can go on my lappy) but not the server. I believe the problem is my college's DNS server, because when I ping the us.archive.ubuntu.com I get 10.0.0.112 (college DNS) - I tried putting dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 in /etc/network/inferfaces, but that didn't work... Could anyone help me?
<histo> ekaj: does your /etc/network/interfaces get over written?
<ekaj> No... I know that's not the correct way to do that anymore, but it's not gettong over written
<sarnold> did the nameservers line make it all the way through to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ekaj> Should I flush the cache?
<ekaj> Yep
<ekaj> nameserver 10.0.0.112, 8.8.8.8
<ekaj> Should I just remove the 10.0.0.112 from resolv.conf?
<histo> ekaj: you should add nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf.d/head
<ekaj> Just create that file and add 'dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8'?
<histo> ekaj: sorry /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<histo> ekaj: just nameserver 8.8.8.8  in that file  When you restart resolvconf it will put that in your /etc/resolv.conf file
<ekaj> That one it says not to edit by hand =p so I added that there, I guess now /etc/init.d/networking restart
<histo> ekaj: right that's how the do not edit message gets into the /etc/resolv.conf file it comes from the head file.
<ekaj> Ahh okay
<ekaj> I love you, thank you =p
<ekaj> I've been screwing with that for an hour
<ekaj> Now, sorry to bug you again, but what would be the proper way to set up a RAID configuration on a server with 4 HDDs? I've never used RAID =/ a reliable guide would be excellent
<histo> !raid | ekaj
<ubottu> ekaj: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ekaj> Thankya
<ekaj> This is what happens when a freshman sets up server =p
<ekaj> *servers
<histo> ?
<sarnold> !
<histo> ^
<cfhowlett> #eol
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<luminous> hello, here is an upstart config for logstash, pretty basic: http://dpaste.de/62AvF/
<luminous> I can run logstash in the exact way outlined by the config, and logstash will work fine. but starting through upstart eventually results in logstash closing and being respawned
<esuave> Can anyone tell me what lacp_rate actually does? I'm going to go nutz! Can't find any solid explanation anywhere on google
<goddard> how can i debug a email domain issue
<histo> what kind of domain issue?
<adam_g> zul: http://people.canonical.com/~agandelman/folsom/cinder_2012.2.1-0ubuntu1.1~cloud0/ && http://people.canonical.com/~agandelman/folsom/euca2ools_2.0.2-1ubuntu2.1~cloud0/
<adam_g> jamespage: ^
<someperson> Anyone know how to set up s3 keys on an Ubuntu server like Heroku's "heroku config:add S3_KEY=XXXXXXXXX S3_SECRET=XXXXXXXXXX" ?
<someperson> #vps
<someperson> #linode
<someperson> Anyone know how to set up s3 keys on an Ubuntu server like Heroku's "heroku config:add S3_KEY=XXXXXXXXX S3_SECRET=XXXXXXXXXX" ?
<goddard> how do you trouble shoot smtp issues with a domain on your network
<histo> goddard: What sort of issues?
<goddard> histo: for some reason on my virtual domains can only pull mail from postfix but not sent mail via smtp
<someperson> #rubyonrails
<histo> goddard: can local users send mail?
<histo> goddard: you'd have to look at your logs and see what's goign on.
<goddard> histo: is there a way i can test smtp connects with verbose logging like ssh -vvvv ?
<histo> goddard: Isn't there output in mail.log?
<andol> goddard: Play smtp manually? Typing in the HELO, MAIL FROM, RCPT TO, etc yourself?
<andol> (Will of course get a bit trickier if it is used in a submission scenarion, with starttls, smtp auth, etc)
<goddard> histo: ill look at the log
<someperson>  What is the equivalent of heroku config:add S3_KEY=XXXXXXXXX S3_SECRET=XXXXXXXXXX on a remote Ubuntu server?
<melmoth> someperson, your question is not clear enough
<andol> someperson: The relevant equivlant isn't towards a remote Ubuntu server, but towards a specific piece of software you are running on your Ubuntu server, which speaks to S3.
<melmoth> it looks like environment variables.
<melmoth> actually, looks like ec2 environment variable (amazon s3 stuff) indeed
<someperson> So there's no way I can set in my server's command shell like heroku?
<melmoth> i dont know heroku
<melmoth> but you can set an environment variable in bash with "export S3_KEY=XXXXXXXXX"
<someperson> Aren't environment variables insecure though? Since it shows the keys in the code?
<melmoth> good question. I guess only you and root will be allowed to lookfor your environment
<someperson> melmoth: What would you do?
<andol> someperson: You can't really compare Herouke compared to a Ubuntu server, the later being a much more arbitrary multi purpose environment.
<andol> someperson: Again, the relevant part is what daemons/code you will be running which needs to communicate with S3.
<melmoth> i dont know what i would do for sure, because i m still not sure what is the problem to solve
<melmoth> if you dont trust root, you will be stuck anyway, even if you do not use an env variable.
<melmoth> the program that will need your pass need to read it from somewhere
<melmoth> if the program can, then root can
<melmoth> worst case, root can dig into ram itself (i dont know how, but i bet it can be done)
<someperson> I was using the dragonfly gem for images on Heroku and then migrated to Digital Ocean...but I need to reconfigure my s3 keys
<someperson> http://markevans.github.com/dragonfly/file.Heroku.html
<melmoth> those are environmen variables inded
<someperson> I'm assuming I just need to config S3_Key=XXXX and S3_Secret=XXXX in my remote shell somehow
<melmoth> yes
<melmoth> export S3_Key=XXXX
<melmoth> and there you go
<someperson> Ah, I tried it without export and nothing worked, but let me try now
<melmoth> if you do not do an export, the variable will only exist in the current shell, not in the new shell created for a new application
<someperson> now do I need to do that under app@HostName: or app@HostName: ~/myapp/current/ ?
<melmoth> export the variable before starting your app
<melmoth> if you need to do it automatically, set stuff in your ~/.bashrc (assuming you are using bash)
<someperson> I'm using ~/.zshrc locally but ~/.bashrc remotely
<someperson> What do you mean by export the variable before starting your app? Do I need to stop nginx?
<melmoth> i dont know
<melmoth> i dont know what nginx is
<someperson> it's my web server
<melmoth> well, if this the application that needs the environment, it must be set before it start. right ?
<someperson> let me just do this and see if it works:
<PadNet_201> So here's a question. Say i wanna report a program crash, which repos do i need to add these necessary programs
<someperson> app@HostName: export S3_KEY=XXXXX S3_SECRET=XXXXX
<melmoth> i dont understand app@Hostname
<melmoth> and i m not sure you can export 2 variable in a single line
<melmoth> you need to test it
<someperson> app is the user and Hostname is my remote IP address
<someperson> I also have root@HostName:
<melmoth> ok. sounds ok (except i would do  2 export, one per variable)
<melmoth> then launch your app
<someperson> ok
<someperson> so don't stop nginx
<someperson> They're showing any responses in the shell command, they just go to the next line
<someperson> Is that normal?
<someperson> *They're not
<melmoth> you should have a prompt, no message.
<someperson> Aren't I supposed to get some feedback, like S3_Key saved or something?
<melmoth> no
<someperson> It just goes to the next shell line without any message
<someperson> Oh well, lets see if it worked
<luminous> hello, here is an upstart config for logstash, pretty basic: http://dpaste.de/7phHf/
<luminous> I can run logstash in the exact way outlined by the config, and logstash will work fine. but starting through upstart eventually results in logstash closing and being respawned
<jacobw> ahoy
<jacobw> i want to find out if the snmpd package is built with the --with-mib-modules=smux option, what's the easiest way to do that?
<Skaag> Something keeps rewriting my /etc/resolv.conf when the machine boots...
<Skaag> that's extremely annoying
<Skaag> how do I disable that?
<jacobw> Skaag: it's resolvconf
<Skaag> ok, uninstalled it
<Skaag> I thought it only fetches them upon dhcp connection establishment
<jacobw> Skaag: embracing it is easier than fighting it, it's used by network-manager
<Skaag> my machine uses a static ip
<Skaag> it's a server, not a desktop
<Skaag> jacobw: how do I embrace it such that name servers will always be the same after a reboot?
<Quest> regarding http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy , what modes exactly do I need?
<Quest> hi, i dont see mod_proxy_ajp nor mod_proxy in mods-available dir of apache 2. any solution?
<Pici> Quest: you don't see proxy_ajp.load ?
<Quest> i do
<Quest> Pici,  thats actually the mod_proxy_ajp?
<Quest> what about mod_proxy?
<Pici> proxy.load
<jdstrand> smoser: hi! I've got a diablo stack deployed and am running into 'Kernel not found for image...'
<Quest> Pici,  are you sure?
<smoser> jdstrand, i think the first issue was using diablo
<smoser> :)
<jdstrand> smoser: smoser heh, well, I don't have a choice-- testing a security update
<smoser> did something work at first and then start to fail ?
<smoser> (an upgrade?)
<jdstrand> ok, let me explain
<Pici> Quest: 100%, what are you trying to do that isn't working?
<smoser> jdstrand, it is possible that you cannot boot a 'disk1.img' (aka "full disk image") on quantal.
<jdstrand> smoser: I use these commands to add an image to glance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/TestingOpenStack#Adding_an_image_via_glance
<smoser> i dont recall for certain if that is the case, but if it is, then you can use the uec style image.
<jdstrand> smoser: this is oneiric
<jdstrand> smoser: the image boots fine with euca2ools
<jdstrand> smoser: but if I use nova boot, it fails:
<jdstrand> $ nova boot --image 5 --flavor 1 testme
<jdstrand> Cannot find requested image 5: Kernel not found for image 5. (HTTP 400)
<Quest> Pici,  i was trying to be sure before tying anything as it usually leads to messy things you know.
<Pici> Quest: using a2enmod should alleviate any mess
<Quest> Pici,  + i would need a guide on how to setup the config files for those. tomcat and apache
<Quest> Pici,  ok. do i need to be in a specific dir to run a2enmod?
<jdstrand> smoser: I tried both ubuntu-12.04-beta1-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img and ubuntu-11.10-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img. it seems like I need to add something else to glance add, but I don't in essex and higher so I am a bit confused
<Pici> Quest: no. It automatically creates the symlinks
<smoser> jdstrand, can you pastebin 'euca-describe-images <id>' and 'nova show <id>' ?
<smoser> i'm surprised that ec2 api would work here but nova not.
<Quest> Pici,  so i can be just in /hom and run a2enmod proxy.load?
<Pici> Quest: just: sudo a2enmod proxy
<jdstrand> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1699230/
<jdstrand> smoser: I think you menat image-show
 * jdstrand gets it
<smoser> right.
<smoser> :)
<jdstrand> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1699237/
<Quest> Pici,  ok.
<Quest> thanks
<Quest> Pici,  + i would need a guide on how to setup the config files for those. tomcat and apache
<jdstrand> smoser: fyi, this is all in a snapshotted vm, so I can do anything you wnat
<smoser> jdstrand, ok. can you just confirm, you're saying it boots fine using 'euca-run-instances ami-00000005' but *not* using 'nova boot 5' ?
<smoser> that just seems odd to me. but if you want to just get something booting via 'nova boot', i'd suggest just registering one of the "uec style" images, which have their own kernel/ramdisk.
<jdstrand> smoser: that's right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1699260/
<jdstrand> smoser: that is acceptable to me. I don't really care about the bug, I just need nova boot to work
<jdstrand> smoser: let's say I am at http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/, you know, just for kicks
<jdstrand> smoser: which image should I grab and can I continue to use 'glance add'?
<smoser> jdstrand, just for kicks, lets try
<smoser> hm..
<jdstrand> (fyi, using glance is important since it is also supported in 11.10-- though if I had to, I could use something else)
<smoser> oh wow. i think you used to be able to specify a kernel with nova boot. but you can't in my client (raring).  if you could i was going to suggest '--kernel=1'
<jdstrand> yeah, nova boot doesn't have a kernel option on 11.10 either
<smoser> ok. so download ubuntu-11.10-server-cloudimg-amd64.tar.gz
<jdstrand> (this problem doesn't exist in essex)
<smoser> then, for simplicity i might suggest trying cloud-publish-image
<smoser> err..
<smoser> cloud-publish-tarball ubuntu-11.10-server-cloudimg-amd64.tar.gz mybucket/amd64
<smoser> cloud-publish-tarball ubuntu-11.10-server-cloudimg-amd64.tar.gz mybucket amd64
<smoser> and seeing if that boots.
<soren> greping through the entire history of python-novaclient, it never mentions "kernel" at all.
<jdstrand> I think I tried cloud-publish-image last night, and glance didn't know about it (though euca2ools did)
<smoser> soren, don't you find that odd ?
<soren> smoser: I do.
<smoser> if that doesn't work, then somehow we have to use glance client to upload and specify the kernel image and then kernel-id.
<smoser> its just more commands.
<smoser> and i'm not familiar with it.
<jdstrand> will cloud-publish-tarball use glance?
<smoser> well, everything uses glance indirectly.
<smoser> cloud-publish-tarball talks to nova api, and nova api talks to glance.
<jdstrand> or rather, is glance supposed to know about the image after using cloud-publish-tarball?
<smoser> yes.
<smoser> it should be listable by 'glance image-list'
<Quest> any help for config files?
<smoser> or whatever the right glance syntax is.
<Quest> any help for config files Pici ?
<jdstrand> smoser: with glance, I (personally) don't use buckets
<jdstrand> glance index
<jdstrand> smoser: what is a bucket?
<soren> smoser: Equally odd: grep -ir kernel nova/api/openstack
<soren> No output.
<soren> WEll, not equally odd. It just sort of takes over the oddness.
<smoser> jdstrand, arbitrary string.
<smoser> soren, it wouldn't be that odd to me if nova were moving towards "its stupid to know about these things called 'kernels' specifically"
<smoser> but i saw a gerrit review recently that made it know *more* about kernels
<jdstrand> I think glance may use 'my-glance' as a default
<smoser> (so you could boot with a custom kernel command line!)
<smoser> glance has no concept of buckets.
<smoser> just names.
<smoser> that name you give it with 'my-glance' is just a string.
<jdstrand> what I mean is that using glance add, I have:
<jdstrand> my-glance/ubuntu-12.04-beta1-s...
<jdstrand> euca-describe-images has
<jdstrand> IMAGEami-00000005None (my-glance/ubuntu-12.04-beta1-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img)availablepublic
<smoser> well, you registered the image with 'my-glance/foo'
<jdstrand> I'm just more familiar with glance atm, so I am just trying to understand the differences between glance and cloud-publish-...
<jdstrand> smoser: while I am downloading the .tar.gz you mentioned, I tried this:
<smoser> jdstrand, cloud-publish-tarball just uses the ec2 api for publishing images. and to do that  you ahve to load the image into a s3 bucket, and then register it.
<jdstrand> cloud-publish-image -t image x86_64 ./ubuntu-11.10-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img mybucket
<smoser> so that is why cloud-publish-tarball wants a 'bucket' .
<jdstrand> I see
<smoser> so what happens when you do that to openstack is
<smoser>  * you upload an image to s3 work-alike
<smoser>  * nova pulls it from that location
<smoser>  * nova uploads it to glance
<smoser> so at this point you should have 3 new images in glance
<smoser> a kernel and initrd and image
 * jdstrand does not
<jdstrand> I only have the old one that was already in there
<smoser> that is odd.
<jdstrand> euca-describe-images shows two
<smoser> maybe i'm wrong, and diablo did something different.
<jdstrand> (the old and the new)
<smoser> maybe make it public?
<smoser> euca-modify-image-attribute -l -a all <image-id>
<jdstrand> it is private
<smoser> then try looking in glance.
<jdstrand> that did it. interestingly, the name in flance is 'None'
<jdstrand> s/flance/glance/
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1699383/
<jdstrand> I may not care, but it is interesting
<jdstrand> $ nova boot --image 6 --flavor 1 testme
<jdstrand> Cannot find requested image 6: Kernel not found for image 6. (HTTP 400)
<jdstrand> so, cloud-publish-image is out. it'll be a while before I can try cloud-publish-tarball
<jdstrand> smoser: thanks for your help
 * jdstrand will try the other command later
<smoser> jdstrand, you can register a name with cloud-publish-ubuntu if you want
<smoser> just pass '--name'
<smoser> and newer versions of it (i think) figure out that you probably wanted to do that and just register with the same name as the bucket/image if you dont give it one.
<smoser> maybe i'm wrong though.
<smoser> anyway.
 * jdstrand doesn't have a cloud-publish-ubuntu. tried passing --name to cloud-publish-image, but that didn't work
<jdstrand> again, don't think I care
<jdstrand> fyi, nova image-meta 7 set "name=foo"
<jdstrand> hmm, that only does it in nova, not glance
<jdstrand> ok, glance update 7 name=foo
<Quest> Pici,  do i need fcgid?
<Pici> Quest: I don't know.  You might want to check out the server guide: http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<Quest> ok
<Quest> Pici,  whats the difference between documentroot and directory in site file?
<Quest> one is with ending / and one without
<Pici> Quest: I don't know off the top of my head, if you're looking for apache specific answers, your best bet is to ask in #httpd
<zul> adam_g: +1
<roaksoax> ScottK: howdy!! I recall you rejected the SRU for python-django (maas related). this was uploaded with ubuntu1.5. Now, since I need to upload a new version dropping GenericIpAddressField, should I do it with 'ubuntu1.6' as a version?
<ScottK> roaksoax: No.  If it was rejected, you can reuse the revision number.
<roaksoax> ScottK: right, cause I get this: Rejected:
<roaksoax> File python-django_1.3.1-4ubuntu1.5.debian.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> OK, then I guess it does need to be 1.6.
<ScottK> Make sure someone else didn't do another SRU in the mean time.
<roaksoax> ScottK: will do! thanks
<ScottK> (maybe a security update)
<roaksoax> ScottK: seems the previous upload is still there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django/1.3.1-4ubuntu1.5
<agu10^> hi
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> roaksoax: It looks like it was accepted and then removed, so you will need to bump the revision.
<roaksoax> ScottK: yep, did that already! Thanks!
<fahosting> Hello
<Quest> virtualhost and proxy for apache with tomcate config aid http://pastebin.ca/2316365   ?
<Quest> virtualhost and proxy for apache with tomcate config aid http://pastebin.ca/2316370   ?
<RoyK> !patienc
<RoyK> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RoyK> !ask | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Quest> RoyK,  thats a question in the paste
<Skaag> hey there, tryint to build a new package and getting this:
<Skaag> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../opentxs_0.88.f.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<Skaag> but that file isn't supposed to exist yet
<Quest> can anyone answer 3?
<Quest> can anyone answer 3. in  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy ?
<fahosting> using MAAS to build an environment suitable for Hadoop and OSCAR...completely virtualized on KVM with ipmi's enabled to each vm.
<fahosting> dev environment and proof of concept using a single machine...I know I know..but as I said it's a proof of concept to microsize the environment.
<Skaag> what do you mean ipmi enabled for each vm?
<smoser> fahosting, 'virtual maas' https://code.launchpad.net/~virtual-maasers
<smoser> is very similar to what (i think) you're describing.
<smoser> we use maas to deploy a charm on a hardware system that sets up a maas itself with kvm nodes.
 * Quest waits
<fahosting> smoser yep exactly
<fahosting> I didnt know about this project, very cool
<smoser> fahosting, we'd love to have improvements or other users.
<smoser> and i personally would'nt mind de-coupling the initial provisioning from a charm.
<smoser> ie, make the charm invoke more gneeral purpose stuff than have all the setup in itself.
<smoser> fahosting, so the hangup as it is right now is that you have to have maas and juju setup.  then  juju tells maas to deploy a new system running the 'virtual-maas' charm.
<fahosting> smoser exactly, the problem I am facing is a very large dev group in a crappy environment. They dont have the 30 physicals to go that route but I can defintly virt the environment for them
<fahosting> If this works then great, if not then I will need to explore the RHEL / CentOS clustering and obtain a few low end machines.
<fahosting> i.e OSCAR
<Skaag> there's an ipmi controller for virtual machines?
<Skaag> virtual ipmi?
<jdstrand> smoser: well, I used cloud-publish-tarball, made it public then updated the name and still have the same problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700683/
<jdstrand> smoser: I can boot the aki kernel though, which is actually enough for my testing
<smoser> jdstrand, ok. i'm sorry. i'ms ure there is some way to get what you're wanting.  maybe the issue was 'container_format=ami disk_format=ami'
<smoser> container_format=bare disk_format=qcow2
<smoser> perhaps.
<jdstrand> let me try that
<smoser> you might just be getting lucky if it works with 'ami' elsewhere.
<jdstrand> smoser: thanks
<smoser> jdstrand, i have a question though
<jdstrand> k
<smoser> given an inline signature
<smoser> hold on..
<smoser> jdstrand, given http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700723/
<smoser> how can i get information about who signed that ?
<adam_g> zul: https://code.launchpad.net/~gandelman-a/ubuntu/quantal/cinder/2012.2.3-2/+merge/149749 plz
<smoser> i guess ideally, given just the PGP SIGNATURE part, i'd like to know *who* signed it, and what checksum and such is expected.
<zul> adam_g: +1
<jdstrand> smoser: glance add name="my-glance/$img" is_public=true container_format=bare disk_format=qcow2 < "$img" seemed to work! :)
 * jdstrand looks at paste
<jdstrand> smoser: otoh (sorta), you can do 'gpg --verify <file>' and if it isn't in your keyring, snag the key ID, then feed that to 'gpg --search-keys'
<smoser> jdstrand, right.
<smoser> i was just wanting to somehow extract the info without actually attemping to verify.
<smoser> ie, i just wanted to know who it came from.
<jdstrand> otoh idk, but maybe something like libgpgme11/python-gpgme could help
<adam_g> SpamapS: theres also now a rebased cinder package in the quantal queue to include another sec update
<Quest> why this config http://pastebin.ca/2316408  for alpinema.com nor alpinema.com/alpinemadotcom is working but only the independant tomcate request as alpinema.com:8080 works?
<genii-around> I think you probably need a trailing slash on line 8
<agu10^> hi
<RoyK> ho
<zerick> hi, anybody knows if it is possible - I mean, the normal way, not forcing - to install Varnish 2.1 on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Angtaga> Hello, somebody successfully installed "OwnCloud"-Server on a Ubuntu server already?
<sliddjur> im not sure i understand useradd -p
<sliddjur> and man useradd tells me to go to man 3 crypt witch i dont have
<adam_g> zul: http://people.canonical.com/~agandelman/folsom/nova_2012.2.1+stable-20121212-a99a802e-0ubuntu1.2~cloud0/
<sarnold> sliddjur: crypt(3) is in manpages-dev
<zul> adam_g: +1
<rockpapergoat> anyone have any tips on mounting kvm guest lvm images on the host? guest won't boot; says there's no device at the UUID, even though it's there. guest/host are ubuntu 10.04lts.
<xnox> rockpapergoat: loopmount diskimage, then use kpart -a on it.
<xnox> then vgchange -a y
<rockpapergoat> xnox: cool. i got it to mount once before but haven't since i unmounted it.
<xnox> in my case I use lv volumes as backing store for kvm, so I just run kpartx on the volume.
<rockpapergoat> xnox: so i should be able to 'kpartx -av /var/lib/libvirt/images/vm_name.img' before mounting devices under /dev/mapper?
<rockpapergoat> xnox: in doing so, i was able to mount the /boot partition but not the guest's lvm volume.
<xnox> run $ vgscan
<xnox> $ vgchange -a y
<rockpapergoat> xnox: after mounting the /boot?
<xnox> no need to mount boot, but if you can mount that you should be able to detect lvm2 groups with vgscan
<xnox> and then activate them with vgchange -a y
<rockpapergoat> xnox: i can mount /dev/mapper/loop1p1 but neither of the other two. vgscan shows no other volume groups.
<adam_g> zul:  PITA! https://code.launchpad.net/~gandelman-a/ubuntu/quantal/nova/nova-2012.2.3-2/+merge/149933
<xnox> rockpapergoat: how about vgscan /dev/mapper/loop1p*
<xnox> ?
 * xnox can't quite remember the syntax.
<rockpapergoat> xnox: vgscan only picks up the host's group. can't get it to see the guest's group devices under /dev/mapper.
<rockpapergoat> xnox: thanks for the help, by the way.
<xnox> rockpapergoat: hmm... does it help mounting the partition with the volumegroup (e.g. the p3 i think?)
<rockpapergoat> xnox: not sure what you mean there.
<rockpapergoat> xnox: i have dev/mapper/loop1p[1,2,5], no 3.
<xnox> boot, (vg group), swap
<xnox> rockpapergoat: so mount p2 -> try vgscan, mount p5 -> try vgscan.
<zul> adam_g: +1
<rockpapergoat> xnox: weird. i can't mount p2 or p5. "/dev/mapper/loop1p2 already mounted or /mnt/vm2 busy" even though there's nothing mounted at that mount point.
<rockpapergoat> mount /dev/mapper/loop1p5 /mnt/vm3
<rockpapergoat> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<rockpapergoat> xnox:
<rockpapergoat> oops… sticky return key
<HHT> I'm running 12.04.2 and having problem with netwoking. status always shows "netwoking stop/waiting"
<HHT> I have no problem accessing internet or other machines but DLNA devices won't find the server
<sunya7a_> hi guys
<sunya7a_> is there a live cd for ubuntu server? or is that just crazy speak?
<sunya7a_> i'm asking because i'm trying to install ubuntu on a mac os server…and I can only find instructions on how to do it with rEFIt … and those instructions seem to require a Ubuntu Live CD
<SpamapS> adam_g: sorry I suck, probably won't be able to re-review those two today. Will try to get to it tomorrow early
<adam_g> SpamapS: ah, np. theres also a nova CVE too! so 3 total currently.
<SpamapS> bad timing :-P
<adam_g> yea
<pwarner> how can I get my cloud-precise LXCs to start reliably in precise?
<pwarner> about 1/5 of the time networking fails to come up.
<pwarner> I get an errors in /var/log/upstart/networking.log "ifup: failed to open statefile /run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory" and similar
<pwarner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1702277/
<pwarner> it appears to me like networking is trying to come up in the LXC before /run FS is there, which does not seem to go well
#ubuntu-server 2013-02-22
<Oblivion1500> hello i have a recently installed version of ubuntu server long term and i was wondering if there was some sort of firewall installed by default that my not be allowing me ssh access to it
<Oblivion1500> though, i am able to access it locally... well that was a dumb question
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: there's the ufw front end to raw iptables ...
<Oblivion1500> will that allow local connections but not public?
<sarnold> it may..
<Oblivion1500> how do i change settings for it?
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: check "sudo ufw status" output for information...
<Oblivion1500> ok
<Oblivion1500> and it is inactive, great i have done almost everything i can to get ssh working.. i dont know what im doing wrong i have even gone to the extent of putting my router in dmz then from there my server in dmz
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: does netstat -nl | grep :22 show sshd accepting connections from 0.0.0.0:*?
<Oblivion1500> interesting, let me give you a screen shot, it doesent show it now but i beleave i did it before and it did,, though im also trying to ftp into it and that doesent work and 21 is showing up.. let me get that screenshot
<devral> my server is acting really weird. it's taking a long time to execute commands. I did an strace on "echo hi" and it took 5 seconds to execute "brk(0) = 0x1594000" this just randomly started happening.
<Oblivion1500> http://imgur.com/8uMSpVI
<sarnold> devral: check free output to see if you're deep into swap; vmstat 1 will show you swap in and swap out traffic
<Oblivion1500> depending on how much ram i have i usually set swap to 10 or 0
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: ps auxw | grep ssh    -- that's odd, looks like sshd might not even be running.
<Oblivion1500> that is a screen shot of me using ssh to log into that server, locally of course
<Oblivion1500> http://imgur.com/KV3HTuP
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: heh, indeed -- there's no process 2832. You'd expect to see a line like this one:
<sarnold> root      1200  0.0  0.0  49968  2828 ?        Ss   Feb19   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<Oblivion1500> so can you tell me how to fix it?
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: I'd try another "service sshd restart" command..
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: chcek the logs if it doesn't start
<Oblivion1500> it doesent see it as a service...
<Oblivion1500> how does the daemon not come with openssh
<Oblivion1500> wtf lol
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: oh, my fault. "service ssh restart"
<Oblivion1500> nothing, actually did this, ill get you a screen
<Oblivion1500> http://imgur.com/6anRmJ4
<Oblivion1500> also if the service is restarted shouldnt i get disconected from the server?
<Oblivion1500> like what happens if i do: ssh restart
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: no, it only kills te listening daemon
<Oblivion1500> oh i see
<sarnold> if it killed all sessions, that'd make it way harder to do server maintainence ;)
<Oblivion1500> yea your right
<Oblivion1500> so am i going to have to sudo apt-get remove openssh then reinstall or what am i to do?
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: check your logs for some more information... hopefully it reports why it won't start
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: check /var/log/auth.log first -- I see some "Server listening" messages in there...
<Oblivion1500> http://imgur.com/1MZrbKc
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: heh, those are from four days ago :)
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: look towards the end of the file
<Oblivion1500> oh wow
<Oblivion1500> sorry
<Oblivion1500> found the error, i think http://imgur.com/Gudkdh6
<Oblivion1500> or that was me trying to restart without root
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: .. that
<Oblivion1500> either way still an error lol
<sarnold> man. that's just confusing.
<devral> sarnold: free says 0 used, 8514556 free, 8514556 total. doesn't seem to be using swap.
<sarnold> devral: I did not expect that.
<sarnold> devral: loadaverage? (not that that's great, but .. it's a start...)
<devral> sarnold: how do you mean?
<sarnold> devral: well, a high load average doesn't necessarily mean anything, but if you're used to seeing '4' and you suddenly see '200', it means something. :D
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: try this, "sudo sshd -D" -- and then try to log in from another terminal
<devral> sarnold: in what command, I mean? cpu load in top?
<sarnold> devral: oh :) sorry. top or cat /proc/loadavg
<devral> sarnold: it's not really going above 1, lol.
<Oblivion1500> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<sarnold> devral: wow.
<devral> sarnold: "load average: 0.08, 1.05, 1.64"
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: oh :) okay, sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<sarnold> devral: well, it's dropped a lot -- is the machine still horrible?
<Oblivion1500> ohhh, lol hold on
<devral> sarnold: not so much right now, but it was rather sporadic before so we'll see
<Oblivion1500> changed a yes no arg to all
<sarnold> devral: _maybe_ you hit an updatedb or automatic security update thing ...
<Oblivion1500> just give me a min to change that
<Oblivion1500> i was trying to allow tcp forwarding to see if that would fix my problem, well thought i could use arg all
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: it's just about time for me to bail; if I'm gone and your latest effort doesn't fix it, try "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d" -- not -D -- that'll give some debug info.
<sarnold> Oblivion1500: but the sshd process is not started. tcp forwarding may _also_ be a problem :) but it might not be the only one.
<Oblivion1500> ill just change AllowTcpForwarding to yes
<sarnold> oh, sshd option... yeah.
<sarnold> sorry, I thought you had a firewalling option somewhere :)
<Oblivion1500> it should be yes by default though right, i think thats why i did all lol
<sarnold> alright, time to run :) good luck Oblivion1500 and devral :)
<Oblivion1500> thanks, i wish you could stay you have been more help than most people
<devral> thanks
<Oblivion1500> damn still didnt work.. anyone else want to give it a go?
<Oblivion1500> and i will provide you with this http://imgur.com/JOBjIEw
<Oblivion1500> does anyone else maybe know why i cant connect to my server via ssh? http://imgur.com/W4kYm68
<Oblivion1500> my on my modem my router is in dmz and im forwarding ports on my router to my server for port 22
<DarthEaron> hey guys imtrying to install an email server on my website and i cave mbox squirmail installed but as far as i can tell i have no users, i go to %domain%/squirellmail, and i cant log in
<DarthEaron> anyone? i fallowd alot fo guides on the ubuntu forums and i cant see were to add users
<DarthEaron> also i have dovecot and postfix installed
<DarthEaron> anyone?
<Oblivion1500> can anyone here help me set up ssh on my server so i can access it via my public ip?
<nibalizer> sure
<nibalizer> you have to install the ssh server software
<nibalizer> which you can do with apt-get install openssh-server
<nibalizer> Oblivion1500:
<yolanda> Daviey, jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~yolanda.robla/ceilometer/grizzly/+merge/150004
<swordfischer> Hi, I am trying to set up heartbeat with my ubuntu server, and I've run into this issue where service heartbeat start / /etc/init.d/heartbeat start  returns no information (as opposed to my CentOS setup). The logfile I've specified is not created, so cannot debug from that. At a loss right now. Any ideas?
<nibalizer> have you read the init script?
<nibalizer> swordfischer:
<swordfischer> nibalizer: the one in init.d? not really, I guess I should then?
<nibalizer> yea
<nibalizer> maybe there is a directory it is experting to exist that doesn't and the whole script just bails
<zul> yolanda: +1
<swordfischer> nibalizer: well I'll have a look later, but something like that should at least create a error/warning.. I followed a tutorial on ubuntus site :)
<nibalizer> yea
<nibalizer> you could also check syslog
<nibalizer> or /var/log/* for heartbeaty things
<nibalizer> link to the docs youor following?
<swordfischer> nibalizer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHighAvailabilityTeam/Heartbeat - well I fixed it, ln -s /usr/lib/ /usr/lib64/
<swordfischer> thanks though :)
<yolanda> zul, thx
<gary_poster> hallyn or stgraber, hi.  Odd question, but from official channels: am I right that LXC has no official or even semi-official associated icon/image?
<gary_poster> s/official channels/Canonical UX people working on company project who contacted us/ :-)
<mskau> Need help: No image on newly installed 12.10 server - no boot progress or anything. Can access prompt via install cd rescue option.
<hallyn> gary_poster: like an icon for a running lxc process in unity panel?
<gary_poster> hallyn, more juju related in this case, but exactly the right idea.
<hallyn> gary_poster: not that i know of
<gary_poster> hallyn, cool.  You have now provided the official answer. ;-) Thanks!
<hallyn> <cringe>
<gary_poster> hallyn, heh.  You want me to ask anyone else?
<hallyn> gary_poster: i wouldn't know who :)
<hallyn> stgraber might walk in with an idea
<gary_poster> hallyn, :-)  OK, I'll wait for him to weigh in.  Thanks again
<hallyn> \o
<zul> hallyn = offical answer definently cringeworth ;)
<mskau> Help: 12.10. No image after boot. Shift does not bring up Grub menu, but I can see from disk activity that OS is loading. New installation, all default settings....
<mskau> See short flash of "Grub loading", and then I'm left out in the cold...
<stgraber> gary_poster: no project logo/icon that I'm aware of
<gary_poster> ok thanks much stgraber
<zul> yolanda:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/keystone/keystone-g3/+merge/150055
<yolanda> zul, ok
<yolanda> that python-oslo-config is everywhere :)
<yolanda> done
<zul> yolanda: thanks
<zul> adam_g: http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/ca/oslo-config_2013.1~b3-0ubuntu1~cloud0_source.changes
<zul> yolanda: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/glance/glance-g3/+merge/150064
<yolanda> ok
<yolanda> done
<zul> thanks
<zul> yolanda:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/nova/nova-g3/+merge/150069
<zul> yolanda: 4 more after this
<yolanda> ready for that!
<yolanda> zul, done that one
<zul> thanks
<zul> yolanda: next https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/horizon/horizon-g3/+merge/150079
<yolanda> done
<zul> yolanda: you merged your ceilometer stuff right?
<yolanda> zul, yes, it's merged
<zul> yolanda: excelente!
<yolanda> nice spanish!
<hallyn> zul: so libvirt now adds members of groups admin and sudo to libvirtd...  but the ubuntu netinst places the default user into....  group adm
<hallyn> just a note.
<zul> hallyn: okies
<pythonirc1011> If I install raid 10 on 4 drives, and install ubuntu on the drive, if one drive fails, does the server still boot?
<patdk-wk> pythonirc1011, depends on your motherboard
<pythonirc1011> patdk-wk: MB? My BIOS is setup up to boot from disk 1/2/3/4 in that sequence
<patdk-wk> and if disk 1 fails?
<pythonirc1011> it will try to boot from disk 2
<patdk-wk> will the motherboard ignore disk 1? hopefully it will
<patdk-wk> what if the disk isn't completely failed, but still responds?
<pythonirc1011> but will RAID 10 keep grub ready on disk 2
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> grub will keep itself ready
<pythonirc1011> patdk-wk: then i'm willing to pull its cord out. But I want the machine to boot without my intervention
<zul> yolanda:  next https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/quantum/quantum-g3/+merge/150087
<yolanda> zul, a little typo here: New usptream release
<zul> yolanda: k ill fix it up
<pythonirc1011> patdk-wk: do you have a raid 5/10 installation/mdadm?
<pythonirc1011> do i have to manually create a /boot (128MB) or something similar so that RAID boots automatically after 1 disk failure?
<dodo3773> Quick question guys: Aside from /var/www is there any other directories that lamp developers may need access to?
<zul> yolanda: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/cinder/cinder-g3/+merge/150101
<yolanda> zul, sorry, in changelog it says "add python-rtslib and python-mock", but in control shows that python-rtslib is removed?
<zul> yolanda: hold on
<zul> yolanda: nope its there
<yolanda> mm, diff is showing that as removed? 52	- rtslib>=2.1.fb27
<yolanda> 53	+ python-swiftclient
<yolanda> Resubmit proposal
<yolanda> Delete proposal to merge
<yolanda> Subscribers
<yolanda> People subscribed via source and target branches
<yolanda>  to all changes:
<yolanda> Chuck Short
<yolanda> Openstack Ubuntu Testers
<zul> yolanda:  grr...lemme fix it
<zul> yolanda: thats nto what im seeing
<dodo3773> Okay another question: Can a "fully qualified hostname" be anything I want? Just make something up? I do not understand this
<maco> i think it's "fully qualified" if it ends in .
<zul> yolanda: nm
<yolanda> what do you see in lines 52 and 53?
<maco> like example.com.
<maco> as opposed to example.com
<yolanda> mm, the removal is in the patch
<dodo3773> maco: So it doesn't really matter what I set it to?
<yolanda> zul, done
<zul> thanks
<maco> dodo3773: as far as i know, not really. what's in the list or in /etc/hosts for your ip can determine some stuff about what apache will respond to (like "oh hey that domain's not me. *do nothing*" if you lack a * entry in apache...i think..been a while since i used apache) but the no fqhn error has never actually been a problem for me either (doesnt affect anything i notice)
<maco> mailservers might care?
<dodo3773> maco: The reason I was looking into this is because it seems to be a requirement for virtualmin. I have webmin setup now but the current setup is a security nightmare in my opinion. So I need to get my developers onto usermin or virtualmin. That is why I was asking early about besides the /var/www directory if there is maybe anywhere else these guys might need acccess (for phpmyadmin, mysql, etc..). I am brand new to this server stuff.
<rbennacer> how can i see the last security patch installed on my ubuntu server ?
<maco> ah. ive never used that. i'm a web dev, but I live on the shell ;)  i presume this is an internal system? if so, do you have internal dns or are devs typing ip addresses?
<genii-around> rbennacer: I usually do grep security /var/log/apt/term.log
<rbennacer> what is the term.log?
<genii-around> rbennacer: It's the terminal output that has been generated when apt-get is run
<rbennacer> someone told me about the apt history log but it is not really useful
<rbennacer> nice thanks
<dodo3773> maco: I have the devs logging into webmin froma  web browser with an ip address
<dodo3773> maco: So as a web dev yourself is there anywhere on the system besides /var/www that you need write access to if you were a regular user?
<maco> nope
<maco> as long as you have a login for whatever mysql client you're using, that should be it
<maco> i suppose if the devs needed to go install ruby gems, there'd be that
<maco> but i think they'd just as you to do "i need this dependency" type stuff
<maco> *ask
<dodo3773> maco: Yeah. That's what they did for /var/www
<dodo3773> maco: Just trying to get it setup right to make their lives a little easier
<zul> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> zul: PONG
<zul> Daviey:  python-wsme is still stuck in binary-new can you have a look at it
<Daviey> sure
<adam_g> zul: should build with -v, and
<adam_g> [(status)]
<adam_g> oops
<Daviey> zul: err, it's source NEW
<Daviey> I don't have time to review it this very moment, but will later on.
<adam_g> zul: 2013.1~b3 shouldn't that be 2013.1-g3 ?
<agu10^> hiii!
<zul> adam_g: nope thats not a typo
<adam_g> zul: oh, ok :)
<zul> Daviey: k ill upload ceilometer later then
<Daviey> adam_g: 2013.1~b3 .. means, it is almost 2013.1 . milestone g3.  (~ means less than)
<Daviey> (inverse of +)
<adam_g> Daviey: right, i was talking about b3 vg g3. wasn't aware of the 'b' versioning
<Daviey> Oh!
<Daviey> Sorry.. And yes, i thought you knw about ~ :)
<Daviey> zul: Sure it's not a typo?
<zul> Daviey: sure
<Daviey> ok.
<Daviey> afk
<zul> Daviey: http://tarballs.openstack.org/oslo-config/
<zul> adam_g: can you check again? should be fixed
<adam_g> zul: lgtm
<zul> adam_g:  cool thanks
<zul> adam_g: g3 uploaded for raring im going to get some lunch and start on precise
<dodo3773> maco: thanks. take care.
<ecco> Hi room, just going to lurk for a while.
 * genii-around makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<hallyn> thanks
<hallyn> after hours of patch wranging for *)&$*)%*)% libvirt backports, that hits the spot
<hallyn> but \o/, think i'ts done and working
<Daviey> heck, i think the whiskey sould be opened
<ecco> After all, its friday so a little whiskey would be nice
<RoyK> Daviey: whiskey or whisky? ;)
<hiro5id> Hello guys.  Can anyone help with a problem installing Ubuntu Server?   My installation is stuck at "Configuring apt".   I have posted a questiona about it on stack exchange:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/259847/help-installing-ubuntu-server-and-it-is-stuck-at-configuring-apt
<RoyK> hm... wierd
<RoyK> hiro5id: for reference, could you try with 12.04.1? what hardware are you using?
<Daviey> RoyK: i guess i've had a few already
<hiro5id> VMware ESXi
<hiro5id> its not physical hardware
<hiro5id> But i can try downloading 12.04.1 and restart the installation though
<RoyK> hiro5id: haven't tried 12.04.2 on ESXi yet
<RoyK> I have some 12.04.2 machines running in there, though, but they were installed on 12.04.1
<hiro5id> ok... thanks for your quick reply..    i'll try 12.04.1
<RoyK> hiro5id: if it works with 12.04.1, please post a bug with whatever logs you have
<hiro5id> Ok Royk ... Oh.... do you guys think it might have something to do with using "VMXNET3" as the network adapter for the Virtual Machine configuration ?
<RoyK> lemme check what I use
<hiro5id> great :)
<RoyK> vmxnet3 in use
<hiro5id> hhmmmm.... k
<RoyK> this is in a 4-node cluster
<RoyK> shouldn't matter, though
<hiro5id> Just for kicks, i'm going to try again with a E1000 Ethernet adapter configured this time and see if it makes a difference with 12.04.2
<RoyK> might do
<RoyK> iirc 12.04.2 uses a newer kernel
<RoyK> which I think is rather strange, since by doing that, the lads (or lassies) at canonical will have to patch up two different kernel trees or force people to upgrade
<hiro5id> ...i'll be afk for a bit.  By the way this is my first time trying to get help from the community.  I'm very surprised at the prompt response.
<ModFather> hi there, how i can add a printer through ip:port to my ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ModFather> i've install cups and hplip but still i get: "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip failed"
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/cups.html
<holstein> theres a webgui as well that i have used before
<ModFather> holstein i have used that and i install successfully cups
<ModFather> also i added my printer with the correct driver through Web GUI of Cups
<ModFather> still get a weired error
<holstein> i would try other drivers
<ModFather> ppd file?
<holstein> i dont know what printer you have.. but i would just try other ones
<ModFather> drivers can cause that error: "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip-hplip failed"
<ModFather> ?
<holstein> sure.. that error is not very helpful.. "failed" coule mean anything
<sarnold> ModFather: perhaps your problem is already documented? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip
<sarnold> ModFather: check logs to see if you can find a more detailed error message
<holstein> ideally, you would run a live CD, and test the printer with *some* functional driver, then you can add that, knowing the driver works
<ModFather> holstein i tried add another driver i got the same error
<holstein> ModFather: i have sometimes tried 20 or so til i found one that worked.. i like to test from a live CD though since now you are troubleshooting several things at once, as well as the driver support
<Quebert> hi guys. could someone here tell me what you would normally have your file permissions setup as e.g. user ubuntu group www-data or something else?
<RoyK> Quebert: for the web stuff?
<Quebert> hey RoyK, yeah I was thinking from the public_html folder down
<Quebert> everything below that I have owned as root
<Quebert> root:root
<RoyK> Quebert: so long that www-data can read it, it's good
<RoyK> Quebert: if www-data can write to it, it's normally not good, since things may be changed in case of a security breach
<Quebert> so would it be safe to say all files below public_html could be owned by group www-data and user ubuntu with permissions of 755 ?
<RoyK> Quebert: that should be safe, yes
<Quebert> ok cool, thank you Royk!
<RoyK> Quebert: not sure why the group ownership would be needed, though
<Quebert> RoyK doesnt each folder/file need to belong to a group?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> just use root:root for the lot and 755
<resno> RoyK: you dont use www-data?
<sarnold> or user:user if you don't want to have to sudo to root to update the content..
<RoyK> resno: why would I?
<resno> sarnold: i was recommended to use suexec for that
<sarnold> resno: the apache config thingy?
<Quebert> I'm using nginx, doesn't nginx need to write to cache files?
<Quebert> nginx belongs to www-data
<RoyK> Quebert: if nginx needs to write cache files, it shouldn't be in /var/www
<Quebert> what do you mean RoyK
<Quebert> I have a static folder just above public_html
<RoyK> Quebert: nginx may need a cache dir
<Quebert> yeah that's the static folder
<RoyK> but giving www-data write access to the whole thing, isn't too smart
<xsl> guys im lost... after 2 days the server always hangs ... i'm in a dead end... i dont see errors... i dunno what to do .. :( plz any pointers
<RoyK> xsl: console access?
<xsl> it does not respond
<Quebert> Royk is execute ok?
<RoyK> not for files
<Quebert> for www-data
<resno> out of ram? out of hdd?
<Quebert> just foders?
<RoyK> Quebert: +x is needed for directories
<Quebert> rwxr-xr-x
<Quebert> ?
<resno> RoyK: you basically limit read to only folders apache needs to write to. essetnially.
<resno> err, write i mean
<xsl> resno i tought of that ... maybe its a problem of inodes or something :(
<xsl> im running a server with several lx-containers
<RoyK> resno: yes
<resno> xsl: if you asked me guess based on your symtoms thats what i would go after first
<sarnold> xsl: _nothing_ in the logs?
<xsl> nothing = 0
<sarnold> ouch.
<resno> i bet theres something there though
<xsl> inside or outside the containers
<sarnold> xsl: when I once had to troubleshoot an annoying system, we found it very useful to have something like this running: while true ; do sleep 1 ; mv /root/procs /root/procs.1 ; ps auxw > /root/procs ; done
<sarnold> xsl: it gave us some kind of snapshot of the system seconds before it got unusable.
<sarnold> xsl: .. you may find e.g. dmesg | tail -20   more useful. or free output...
<xsl> yeah i understand your point
<xsl> i'm asking some stuff on the #lxcontainers related to ext4 ( to know it they are supported as a container backend )
<xsl> i bet it i wanted to create a simple "LAMP" server it was still up ... but wen we go paranoid and do containers and tweaking .. ffs :(
<pmatulis> am i the only person who is having trouble booting a kvm guest using 'bus=scsi'?  so far i'm reading this is not supported at the bios level
<alaing> hi guys any idea why when I try ftp to my /var/www on the ubuntu server  it timesout but if I use putty it works fine.
<alaing> I'm filezilla client and I've tried dreamweavers built in ftp
<holstein> alaing: i would just put files up where you have permissions, and ssh in with putty and move them
<alaing> i'm using the same username/password in filezilla and putty
<alaing> I thought it would be a permissions but its strange seeing as I can access it from one app and not the other
<holstein> alaing: i would use filezilla to put files wher you know you have permission.. and use putty to move them
<holstein> alaing: test with other locations.. other users.. smaller test files
<holstein> alaing: you are probably ssh with putty and ftp with filezilla
<alaing> its a web server that I'm running from my home broadband so I should have permission for all folders and system etc
<holstein> alaing: its likey that you are connecting ftp with filezilla, and ssh with putty
<alaing> holstein: actually I'm using the same port
<holstein> alaing: i would move them to another location that you *can* connect filezilla to.. then move them with putty via ssh where you want them to be
<alaing> actually could that be the problem filezilla and putty using the same port
<holstein> otherwise, you'll just need to troubleshoot permissions, and maybe enable a root login, which i wouldnt do, to be able to put things directly into /var/www
<holstein> alaing: they are clients.. ftp and ssh shouldnt be using the same port AFAIK
<holstein> alaing: how are you connect wiht putty? how are you connecting with filezilla? what user? does that user have access to the directory?
<alaing> filezilla is using sftp
<alaing> port 2221
<holstein> i would put the files up in the user home, and ssh in with putty and sudo move them to /var/www
<alaing> and putty is using port 2221
<alaing> using ssh
<holstein> alaing: you are likely just able to navigate to that directory with putty.. try putting something there, and you wont have permission
<alaing> ls shows me the files/folders in there from putty
<holstein> alaing: sure.. but you probably dont have permission to put anything there... and thats why filezilla is failing to connect to that location.. just let filezilla connect to the /home of the user, and put the files there, and move them from putty to where you want them with sudo
<alaing> ok i've redirected filezilla to the /home/myUser and its still timing out
<holstein> alaing: what operating system are you connection from?
<alaing> win 7 home prem
<alaing> it gets to "Listing directory /home/myuser"
<holstein> alaing: http://hartvig.de/2008/mounting-your-ssh-shares-in-microsoft-windows/ is an option
<alaing> and then times out and gives this msg Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<holstein> alaing: sometime i just blow it out and start over. username, port.. IP.. everything
<alaing> download link does work on that linky
<alaing> yeah i was afraid you were going to say that
<fehwalker> are you sure filezilla is using sftp and not ftps?
<alaing> fehwalker: well according to the site manaer its using sftp
<holstein> alaing: its using ssh, since you are connecting ssh
<alaing> sorry still not quiet confident on the cmd line
<alaing> what command could I use to create a document in /var/www
<alaing> just to see if it fails
<holstein> nano to make a text document... or touch
<alaing> how do you save and exit from nano?
<escott> alaing, touch
<alaing> ^x?
<uvirtbot> alaing: Error: "x?" is not a valid command.
<alaing> touch?
<holstein> touch filename.html will make that file
<sarnold> touch /var/www/testing ; ls -l /var/www/testing
<xsl> ^help
<uvirtbot> xsl: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<alaing> it createed it
<alaing> so my user must have access to /var/www/
<alaing> and permission to write
<alaing> i think i use vsftp on the server
<sarnold> I thought you were using sftp? that'd be handled through sshd
<alaing> actually it might be sshd - I'm just double checking
<alaing> I was wondering whether there would be logs on the attempts which may give a clue as to why is failing
<sarnold> alaing: /var/log/auth.log ought to have the logins, at least
<holstein> alaing: if you can ssh in, you should be able to use filezilla... double check the credentials
<alaing> holstein: filezilla is connecting
<alaing> its just timing out when it tries to list the directory
<alaing> actually I just had putty "hang" on me as well
<alaing> i went into /var/log/ and dir dir and it only list about 3 items and then stopped
<alaing> I cant escape it.
<alaing> looks like I have to reset the session
<holstein> alaing: all i have been basing my comments on is a fully connected and fucntioning ssh connection from putty
<holstein> i think you might have issues server side, or other issues with your connectitivy
<theriwolf> Removing sendmail-bin ...
<theriwolf> /var/lib/dpkg/info/sendmail-bin.prerm: 91: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sendmail-bin.prerm: invoke-rc.d: not found
<theriwolf> dpkg: error processing sendmail-bin (--remove):
<theriwolf>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<theriwolf> Any idea how to fix this?
<sarnold> theriwolf: invoke-rc.d is supplied by the sysv-rc package -- is that installed?
<theriwolf> I need to install a package to remove a package?
<theriwolf> it is installed yes
<sarnold> theriwolf: is there anything funny with ls -l /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d  ?
<theriwolf> hm..
<theriwolf> updating that package helped
<alaing> thanks for your help anyway guys
<alaing> I'll try a few more things
<keithzg> Arghh, this is driving me crazy. One of my servers has entirely lost the ability to resolve names, despite having "dns-nameservers" defined with the same internal network nameserver that all the other servers are using just fine.
#ubuntu-server 2013-02-23
<keithzg> Seriously, any ideas how best to troubleshoot/diagnose a server being unable to resolve names?
<keithzg> It's perfectly fine for pure IP addresses, for the record, so I can ping 8.8.8.8 or local servers to my heart's content.
<sarnold> keithzg: what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<sarnold> keithzg: what's in /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<keithzg> sarnold: the contents of both (with my company name removed, heh) are up at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556793/
<keithzg> I fear I have inherited a sprawling, interlocking and precarious beast from the previous sysadmin (the central router which ostensibly acts as one of the nameservers----it's the 10.1.186.204 one---is running Trustix, to give you an idea.)
<sarnold> oh my. blast from the past.
<mattwj2002> howdy room
<mattwj2002> I have a question about software raid
<mattwj2002> if you add an additional drive in a software raid 5 set does it expand the total data capability of the raid set?  can you even add an additional drive?
<lifeless> you can and it does. See man mdadm and look for --add
<mattwj2002> thanks lifeless
<mattwj2002> you don't seem very lifeless to me
<mattwj2002> :P
<escott> mattrae, you cant easily add drives to a raid 5 type device
<lifeless> escott: why do you say that?
<escott> lifeless, because it is stripped (with a checksum)
<escott> mattwj2002, sorry not mattrae
<lifeless> escott: that just makes the software to do it complex, it doesn't make it hard to use.
<mattwj2002> no problem escott
<mattwj2002> has anyone ever done that?
<lifeless> escott: mdadm --add /dev/mdX /dev/sd<whatever>; mdadm --grow /dev/mdX --size max; resize2fs /path/to/mountpoint
<lifeless> escott: the whole stack supports online resizes upwards :)
<lifeless> escott: see the man pages, but its most definitely easy.
<escott> lifeless, but it does require moving the data around. which is not exactly in the spirit of just adding a device and it being immediately available
<lifeless> escott: you don't have to wait tough
<escott> lifeless, im more skeptical of online personality switches
<lifeless> escott: all unmigrated data is safe to read, all new writes go into the new layout
<mattwj2002> thanks guys
<lifeless> may need a --raid-disks parameter in the grow, its been a while.
<mattwj2002> no problem
<lifeless> escott: raid5-6? Thats quite simple too; the Q parity is first calculated onto the new disk
<mattwj2002> I just wanted to know if it was possible
<lifeless> escott: then the whole array is walked migrating from the transient 5+Q layout to the final layout (normally left-symmetric)
<escott> mattwj2002, it is certainly possible and it can be done online, but it is a personality switch and is therefore equivalent to reading all the disk off and writing it all back
<escott> mattwj2002, im super cautious about stuff like that
<mattwj2002> I hear ya
<lifeless> one thing that is worth doing is adding a bitmap first
<lifeless> mdadm --grow --bitmap internal /dev/mdX
<mattwj2002> bitmap?
<mattwj2002> what is that?
<lifeless> that makes poweroff's in the middle of the rebuilds not require rescanning anything on the new disks
<escott> lifeless, i get how it works and i dont dispute there is online switching capability. its just that if i put something into raid its because i want to be really careful
<lifeless> mattwj2002: gives you transactional writes - writes to bitmap marking blocks as dirty, writes to the blocks, clears the bitmap.
<lifeless> mattwj2002: its a bit of overhead so normally off, but useful to have on when doing rebuilds or reshapes
<mattwj2002> okay cool
<mattwj2002> thanks guys :)
<rurufufuss> hey guys, if I get say, 32 GB ram, will the OS Be able to utilize all that ram for caching _everything_ after being accessed, without ever having to decache them?
<rurufufuss> as in, is there a setting somewhere to specify how much RAM is to be used for disk caching?
<escott> rurufufuss, there are tunables for the kernel caches
<keithzg> vm.swappiness for the win.
<patdk-lap> you can adjust it as much as you want, but default is to use all ram for cache/buffers
<patdk-lap> and even program memory :)
<rurufufuss> oh, so by default it already tries that huh
<patdk-lap> rurufufuss, well, atleast for the last 15years or so
<rurufufuss> so I guess this cheap ram I'm eyeing could be beneficial after all? reduces potential swapping and the likes
<rurufufuss> awesome
<patdk-lap> really depends
<patdk-lap> my desktop machine has 16gigs ram, I normally dont get over 8gigs, unless I start kvm up
<patdk-lap> really depends exactly what the machine does
<rurufufuss> also, is it possible to see how much space a ramdisk (mounted tmpfs) is using?
<patdk-lap> as much space as is in it, df -h
<patdk-lap> unless it has swapped it to disk
<rurufufuss> hmm, it has multiple tmpfs listing.. I thought I did unmount it though
<rurufufuss> with umount -V thedirectory/itwas/mountedto
<patdk-lap> normally there are like 3 tmpfs
<rurufufuss> there's like 13 here
<patdk-lap> hmm, no more /dev/shm
<patdk-lap> ah, it's just /run now, with symlinks
<patdk-lap> I use a lot of tmpfs on my servers
<rurufufuss> ever unmount them?
<patdk-lap> many times
<rurufufuss> so they should disappear from df-h afterwards right?
<patdk-lap> only if nothing is using it
<rurufufuss> wait, so you can unmount and it'll still "exist"?
<rurufufuss> I think I better buy that 32gb ram
<patdk-lap> these days, I see no point in not loading up ram, at $50 per 8gigs a stick
<patdk-lap> loading up new servers with 512gigs
<rurufufuss> that's true I guess, they're so cheap
<autojack> does anyone know if I can mount a linux RAID 1 disk with an ext4 partition as just a regular drive in a different system, and access the data?
<autojack> I should say, software RAID 1.
<lifeless> mdadm partitions have their own metadata and uuid on the disks
<lifeless> if you take a single disk from a 2-disk raid1 set, you can assemble it in degraded mode and mount the fs from it, yes.
<lifeless> you'll want to make sure you tell mdadm to expose it readonly if you want to take it backw ithout doing a full consistency scan
<autojack> OK.
<lifeless> if its a 3-or-4-or-more raid1 set, I don't believe you can
<lifeless> because they are more complex layouts
<autojack> nope, it's just 2.
<autojack> to elaborate a little, I have an oldish Debian system with RAID 1, and I want to switch to Ubuntu. so I was thinking I would break the mirror, install Ubuntu to one drive as a degraded RAID 1 if possible, then copy the data off the other drive before adding it into the RAID.
<EvoX> hello
<roaksoax> /win/win 13
<xxiao> need build a powerpc cloud image, what's special about that image? just a network enabled rootfs will be fine?
<xxiao> not sure if i should use vmbuilder or lxc-creator, want to build it so i can load it under openstack/lxc
<scarleo>  Hi, just configured IPv6 on my Ubuntu server but when I try to ping external addresses it tries to ping from my Scope:Link address instead of the Scope:Global address. Does anyone know what might cause this?
<scarleo> And of course it then fails with: Destination unreachable: Beyond scope of source address
<scarleo> I can ping my IPv6 address from external sources just fine
<Ben64> route?
<scarleo> # ip -6 route 2a02:28f0:0:c::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256 fe80::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256 default via 2a02:28f0:0:c::1 dev eth0  metric 1024
<scarleo> Ben64, was that what you were asking for?
<Ben64> dunno, i've never had a problem with ipv6
<Ben64> but if you can't ping out but you can ping in, sounds like routing
<Ben64> had something similar with ipv4 recently
<duncan-nz> I've got a samba server running (at least it should be running) and I've installed Swat t ostart configuring it. But I get no reply in the browser when I try localhost:901 from another machine on the network (via wireless) What can I check to see hwat's wrong?
<yeats> duncan-nz: 'localhost' is the machine you're on - if you replace 'localhost' with the IP (or hostname if you have DNS or a hosts file configured), that should work
<yeats> IP of the *server* that is
<duncan-nz> hi thanks. first though how do I stop the ping I started on localhost ... ? :)
<yeats> duncan-nz: ctrl-c?
<duncan-nz> whew! thanks.
<duncan-nz> this is where i always get confused. when i run ifconfig i get quite a few ip addresses.
<duncan-nz> i've tried the one listed as inet and Bcast but they don't work...
<duncan-nz> (gotta go out and help the kids for a few minutes)
<yeats> duncan-nz: the inet one is the one that matters... is the server on the same network as the computer you're trying to access it on?
<yeats> other things to consider: firewall on the client machine? firewall on the server? can the server ping the client? can the client ping the server?
<duncan-nz> well, ping localhost:901 on the server machine doesn't work, but ping localhost there works fine.
<duncan-nz> when you ask if there server can ping the client. I haven't got samba up and running with access from other machines yet, i guess that's what you mean by clients?
<yeats> duncan-nz: client in this case just means "the machine with which you're trying to reach the server"
<yeats> ping localhost:901 will ping the machine you're on at that time, whether that's the client machine or the server
<yeats> get the IP address of each machine (inet address) and try pinging one from the other (without the ":901"
<duncan-nz> and ping localhost:901 on the server machine (SSH via Putty) gives no reaction.
<yeats> )
<yeats> "ping localhost" = "ping myself" - is that what you're trying to do?
<yeats> duncan-nz: this might help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<duncan-nz> just now i'm trying to see if there is any reply from port 901 on the server. when I try to get a reaction on the server from a SSH to the server I get no reaction. I'm assuming that localhost when written in SSH is regarded as on the machine I'm accesing.
<yeats> I see
<duncan-nz> so I don't think Swat is running, or maybe samba itself is not... that's what I'm tryingt ot work out.
<yeats> ping doesn't work that way - you can't ping a specific port
<yeats> just a host
<duncan-nz> oh, so I can't use it to test what's wrong! well that's an important thing to learn. Thanks.
<yeats> you could try 'nmap localhost' (nmap may need to be installed)
<yeats> ping just tests whether a host is "up" (available on the network)
<yeats> nmap will show which ports are open
<duncan-nz> I have four open ports, all tcp and each for ssh, netbios-ssn, microsoft-da and port 901 for samba-swat
<yeats> okay, so the port is open - now the question is can you reach the server from the other machine
<duncan-nz> I think I should do some more reading about the config files. sounds like I've overseen or misunderstood something critical.
<yeats> duncan-nz: is the "client" machine a Windows machine?
<duncan-nz> I can see that the server has turned up under networks in explorer in windows on this machine. so that's something.
<yeats> duncan-nz: if so, open cmd and do 'ping ip-of-server' (where 'ip-of-server' is the actual IP of the server)
<duncan-nz> client is windows. but i can jump onto a linux machine if you think that would be better for me to learn and understand this stuff.
<duncan-nz> ok
<yeats> duncan-nz: I will always recommend linux over windows, but no need for what you're trying to do right this minute
<duncan-nz> that answers fine when pinged from this windows client to the servers inet ip.
<yeats> okay, then try opening a browser and entering ip-of-server:901
<duncan-nz> i'm trying to do everything over SSH and whatching what happens in this windows machine.
<yeats> okay - I was just looking back at the original question you asked - you're no longer trying to access the GUI?
<duncan-nz> when i send firefox to the server I get 'can't make connection' when i try the server machine at port 901 i get 'connection reset'. so something must be reacting to my attempt at connection, or no?
<duncan-nz> I want to get into swat to configure Samba - I doubt I have configured samba correctly and thought Swat would be easier to learn and understand.
<duncan-nz> Swat is a Samba gui isn't it?
<yeats> I've not used it.  My samba knowledge is basically limited to getting a windows machine to see the printer hooked to my linux box ;-)
<yeats> I would recommend asking in #samba, though
<duncan-nz> ok. I think i sould spend some more time here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html working on getting the config right.
<yeats> yeah - and I would read up on networking basics
<duncan-nz> yeah, i've realised I need to get some basic knowledge here. fun projekt... thanks for the help.
<yeats> duncan-nz: sure ;-)
<Katronix> Greetings all, I'm currently setting up a new web server running Apache. I would like each file to be owned by its own owner and for scripts like WordPress to be able to edit the files. Can you give recommendations on what I need to install?
<ikonia> Katronix: they just need to share a common group, and that group be the web server group, that's it
<Katronix>     ikonia so instead of it being owned by chris:chris it would be chris:nobody ?
<ikonia> Katronix: if nobody is the group of the webserver, sure
<Katronix> ikonia ok thanks
<Katronix> gotta love it when you ask your new hosting company for your IPs, and they say "yes you get 4 IPs"
<ruben231> hi guys how do i unmount an NFS share..?
<melmoth> like any other volumes. umount
<ruben231> melmoth:  exact coomand.?
<ruben231> command*
<melmoth> umount /path/to/mountpoint
<ruben231> if i unmount it the storage file of it will be delete or not..?
<melmoth> no, just unmounted
<Katronix> ruben231 unmount just tells the server not to access it
<Katronix> may want to make sure your not using any files on it before unmounting it
<ruben231>  Katronix:but i have this mount as NFS share -----------------> 172.16.0.205:/volume1/NewMP3Recordings  -  5.4T  4.8T  637G  89% /var/spool/asterisk/monitorDONE/MP3
<ruben231> how do i unmount that
<ikonia> it won't unmount if it's got open files
<ikonia> ruben231: umount /var/spool/asterisk/monitorDONE/MP3
<ruben231>  ikonia: thanks
<Katronix> to configure an ubuntu server for an additional IP on eth0 would you refer to it as eth0:1 ?
<duncan-nz> I've made basic changes to my smb.conf file, created a smb.conf.master file, but when I try to run $ sudo testparm -s smb.conf.master > smb.conf
<duncan-nz> it says "-bash: smb.conf: permission denied"
<RoyK> Katronix: just add "up ip addr add 1.2.3.4/24 dev eth0" to the end of the interfaces block
<RoyK> eth0:x is deprecated
<duncan-nz> ... that should have ended with "... >smb.conf"
<Katronix> Roy OK, what is the newest way to start networking?
<Katronix> or restart that is
<duncan-nz> sudo restart smbd
<duncan-nz> (if it's samba you're talking about)
<Katronix> duncan-nz no I was refering to networking
<duncan-nz> bummer, for 2 secs I thought I'd understood something...
<duncan-nz> but I have just learnt that restarting services is no longer done with init scripts.
<Katronix> yeah I just saw that too
<Katronix> I've tried service networking restart and it says it doesn't know what is meant by stop and then says its stopped lol
<duncan-nz> what do you mean by networking, surely there's a specific package to call?
<duncan-nz> or is 'networking' a package?
<Katronix> added a new IP to the server, networking at least used to be the way to tell it to re-read its configuration for what IPs it had
<duncan-nz> so we're two people looking for help talking to each other? bummer again.
<Katronix> lol yep guess so seems everyone else are off doing other things
<duncan-nz> so you know Samba
<duncan-nz> ?
<Katronix> a little, been a while since I used it
<duncan-nz> I get why I need to restart smbd, but what is nmbd - how do I get info on what something is in bash?
<Katronix> nmbd is something that works with smb
<ruben231>  hi guys im having hardtime...finding what cause the huge storage of my server HDD, any idea how to find it..? -----------> http://pastebin.com/1W9ct6du
<Katronix> ruben231 you don't know what is causing: /home/openweb/.Private ?
<Katronix> Are you still here RoyK?
<RoyK> yep
<Katronix> RoyK so this should work: http://pastebin.com/VBVMtPiD ?
<RoyK> I would have written it as this http://pastebin.com/DKtzwTvm
<RoyK> but then - keep in mind that those two addresses are on different subnets
<RoyK> Katronix: $HOME/.Private is a symlink used if you encrypt the homedir
<Katronix> OK and then after that what command do I run to get ubuntu to reconfigure the network? is it service network restart?
<RoyK> networking
<Katronix> ok
<Katronix>  service networking restart does not seem to have the desired effect :(
<RoyK> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RoyK> perhaps
<RoyK> btw, can you manually do 'ip addr add 192.95.23.246/24 dev eth0' ?
<Katronix> you mean type that in at a bash prompt?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> 'up (something)' in interfaces means 'when this nic goes up, run this'
<Katronix> RTNETLINK answers: File exists <<< was the response
<RoyK> so what does ip addr list tell?
<Katronix> http://pastebin.com/DUpgX4pP so I guess it is there? even if ifconfig doesn't list it?
<RoyK> no, ifconfig won't list more than one IP per nic
<RoyK> unless you use the older ethx:X
<Katronix> ok, so going by that it should work if i ping it?
<RoyK> it should
<Katronix> yay it works
<RoyK> but clients on 192.95.29.0/24 probably won't be able to reach it unless you setup routing correctly
<Katronix> I didn't have any control of the IP, it was the host who assigned it
<RoyK> so the one on 192.95.29.x is from dhcp?
<Katronix> they are both from the company I'm getting the dedi from
<Katronix> thanks for the help all, time to go off and do other things
<lyda> for your weekend amusement: a venn diagram of unix commands/utils, us states and territories and irish license plate codes: http://goo.gl/Zy3eY
<an_de> I do " sudo service dovecot start" service seems to start, i have enabled logging in docecot.conf, service seems to instant die, and my logs are empty. any advice? i have tried to touch the logfiles and gave them chmod 777 to amke sure dovecot could write them if the user\group or anything like that should be wrong.
<an_de> I am logging to info_log_path = /var/log/dovecot-info.log        log_path = /var/log/dovecot.log
<Styler2go> Hey Guys. What can i do if i accidently blocked port 22?
<maswan> login on the console and unblock it
<Styler2go> ssh is on port 22...
<maswan> that's why I suggested the console
<Styler2go> what console do you mean?
<genii-around> The physical keyboard
<Styler2go> its a root...
<Styler2go> i dont have physical access
<maswan> or a serial remote console or remote management console if you have a real server in there
<Styler2go> the only thing working is port 80 and the CP
<genii-around> Styler2go: So no telnet either?
<Styler2go> only port 80 and the cp seems to work
<Styler2go> what options do i have?
<genii-around> Probably depends on your control panel options there.
<Styler2go> a restart wont help anything, or?
<Styler2go> its a parallels plesk power panel
<genii-around> Styler2go: Did you turn off/remove sshd, or did you just do something like make an iptables rule which locked you out?
<Styler2go> ufw
<Styler2go> but i made ufw 22 allow...
<Styler2go> i could uninstall ufw.. would thi shelp?
<genii-around> Styler2go: I'd probably try that, yes
<Styler2go> ok it got removed successfully...
<Styler2go> semms not...
<genii-around> Styler2go: Since there is probably a way to re-enable ssh access from Plesk, I'd suggest to call your site provider tech support. I do see a page explaining how to let ftp users access by ssh here http://kb.mediatemple.net/questions/914/Enable+SSH+Terminal+for+FTP+user+within+Plesk#dv_40
<genii-around> But they would know more about the inner workings of that control panel
<Styler2go> grr
<Styler2go> ok i have to think about it
<genii-around> ( and, it's not really a support question for ubuntu server in the sense that it's something you did within the control panel which is the issue, and not the underlying operating system is having some issue)
<Styler2go> i also cant restart the server..
<Styler2go> the guys in #ubuntu told me to go here
<Styler2go> ok i got the restart working, i have access to ssh back...
<genii-around> Styler2go: Good, the reboot would have flushed the iptables rules
<Styler2go> maybe you could help me now with the real ubuntu... i want to set up a firewall to block if there are coming more than X/sex requests from one ip
<genii-around> Styler2go: I have to go to a hockey game shortly. But someone else might take it up. If you just want to slow down people trying to brute-force password attack maybe look at fail2ban though
<lenios> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<_KaszpiR_> yawn
<_KaszpiR_> I'd like to install ubuntu LTS minimal ion UEFI via usb
<_KaszpiR_> any tutorial?
<_KaszpiR_> ugh now I know, the md5sums got borked
<_KaszpiR_> ok, looks like it is working
<_KaszpiR_> whehe, works
<Plizzo> I have a RAID5 array which used to consist of three 2TB drives. Last week I added another drive and after that I grew the array to include four devices. Although, I forgot to modify the filesystem size. I will attempt to do this overnight, but I'm wondering if this command is correct: "mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --size=max"
#ubuntu-server 2013-02-24
<xsl> hello all ... before my server freezes im detecting this message in logs "TCP Peer: {ip} unexpectedly shrunk window 954892853:954895757 (repaired)"
<xsl> any ideas on what it might be?
<hikenboot> is there ubuntu server (latest stable) settings I can implement that make up for slow drives I have battery backed up everything and a UPS and data doesnt change often. So A large cache might be helpful or other settings I dont know of. Thanks for the pointers!
<SpaceBass> hikenboot, can you say more? are you losing data to power outages?
<hikenboot> no data is being lost...everything is fine just I notice the VM (uunder esx5i) has slow typing into the ubuntu server guest and also that the admin panel in wordpress is slow responing
<SpaceBass> xsl, thats probably normal, what else appears in the log?
<hikenboot> s/responing/responding/
<SpaceBass> hikenboot, ah. What's the VM's config? how much RAM? what's the host box like?
<xsl> SpaceBass, after that i only see the reboot it self
<hikenboot> host box only has one hard drive but I have 24 gig of memory for two vms ( a windows 2008 R2 SP1 Domain controller) and (a ubuntu latest stable server running apache and wordpress website)
<xsl> Feb 23 05:19:03 andy kernel: [30601.301962] usb 2-1.8: USB disconnect, device number 5
<xsl> Feb 23 05:20:03 andy kernel: imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<hikenboot> hold on let me see how much memory i have assigned to guest to be sure
<hikenboot> 8 gig to the ubuntu guest
<xsl> I have lxcontainers on that server... i'm starting to believe its some sort of misconfiguration ( i'm in a dead end .... :( )
<hikenboot> 4 virtual cpu's on an 8 core system
<xsl> do you guys know if lxcontainers support ext4 as a backend lvm?
<hikenboot> open source guest tools installed
<SpaceBass> xsl, that TCP window error is pretty common, but usually triggered by lots of data and too little cache on the NIC?still nothing to worry about. It does make one wonder if the NIC itself may be going bad and causing a panic? but that's a stretch
<xsl> but i dont see anything on the logs
<xsl> could be a faulty sysctl config?
<SpaceBass> hikenboot, sounds like quite the box! and 8gb is plenty (at least enough to avoid input lag) ? you might be on to something re disk lag.
<xsl> its weird because i have several servers like this one ... and only this one gives me problems ( tough its the one with the highest load )
<SpaceBass> hikenboot, I'm outta my league past that ? I'd be tempted to research disk caching and your VM provider?and then maybe test with an SSD on the main bus, if for no other reason than to test throughput
<SpaceBass> xsl, highest load sounds suspicious? I'd start at the most basic level: new/different ethernet cable, different port on the switch, then maybe confirm correct kernel module for the NIC is loaded, and then maybe different NIC ?if only for trouble shooting
<xsl> SpaceBass, i understand... i already requested a hardware test and the ISP says its all ok
<xsl> its a rented server
<SpaceBass> xsl, oh wow, doubly complicated in that case.
<xsl> i'm so lost that i'm starting to doubt my setup ...
<xsl> open files problem ... maybe disk out of inodes?
<xsl> but could not be... that way it didnt hang
<xsl> i have separate partitions
<SpaceBass> if you were out of inodes, it'd throw errors in the log long before a crash
<SpaceBass> xsl, can you throttle the traffic to see if it increases uptime?
<xsl> i have to check how to do that ... this is a high load webserver
<SpaceBass> hikenboot, the input delay is suspicious ? with that kind of ram and horsepower, it does sound like disk lag. But I'm not aware of any settings to tine that (though I'm sure some exist).
<SpaceBass> xsl, maybe on the router, upstream? also, confirm the basics like the NIC in full duplex 100 or 1000 mbs mode
<xsl> and the proof that it rly hangs is that the software raid ... needs to rebuild sometime
<xsl> SpaceBass, thx for the tips ... i'm gonna try and see what i can do about the nic
<SpaceBass> xsl, good luck?I'm curious to know what you learn
<SpaceBass> xsl, woah,?software raid? mdadmin?
<xsl> i will report it... its been a mysterious issue to solf
<xsl> yes
<SpaceBass> xsl, gig ethernet?
<xsl> yes
<SpaceBass> wonder if you are flooding the write buffer on the software raid
<xsl> whats new to me.. hmmm
<xsl> how can i check that?
<SpaceBass> used to happen to me w/ a software raid 5 all the time.
<xsl> this one is raid1
<xsl> so ... now im thinking... maybe i pushed the nofiles too high...
<SpaceBass> that could do it
<xsl> in each container i have like ... 65536
<xsl> for hard limit of nginx user
<xsl> for mysql user
<xsl> for php user
<xsl> and the default is 1024
<SpaceBass> have seen systems with 75000, so 65000 doesn't seem too high, but that could very well be it
<xsl> i have like 18G of ram .. and its allways at 30% of its capacity, couldn't i use ram to tweak this out?
<SpaceBass> you could tune mysql to use more ram
<SpaceBass> assuming it's DB writes thats the issue
<xsl> i'm using a Innodb buffer pool size of 6Gb
<xsl> you might be right
<xsl> i'm pushing the disks
<SpaceBass> could it be heat?
<SpaceBass> are your running lm-sensors ?
<xsl> and i have innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=1 ... maybe i should set it to 2
<xsl> no, but i can install it
<SpaceBass> I had an overheating issue for a while?set up a cron to push CPU temps to my iPhone every 15 mins (if over critical)? ended up buying a $15 fan off amazon and it solved the problem.
<xsl> well this is in a rented server, i want to believe that they have a good ventilation
<SpaceBass> 2 is each commit, right?
<xsl> but non the less.. its a good thing to keep track
<xsl> yesterday it rebooted itself .. maybe its rly heat
<SpaceBass> those drives could be cranking out some heat
<xsl> i have noted down all the ideas you gave me ... its been rly helpfull ... i will tell you my findings
<xsl> thx
<SpaceBass> in fairness, I'm no expert. But enjoyed thinking through the troubleshooting.
<SpaceBass> keep us posted!
<xsl> sure ty once again
<rurufufuss> if hdparm shows fast speeds (e.g around 100MB/s) but cp etc is ridiculously slow (1MB/s), what are the possible reasons?
<jetole> Hey guys. I hope someones around because I need some help. Not as in my system is about to explode but post recovery forensics to determine what caused a server issue. I have some theories and I have what data I thought to collect prior to the reboot. I don't know where to begin other then I guess explain the situation
<jetole> we have a Linux firewall we use in production, in a rack at the data center. It's actually one of two which provides high availability via conntrackd
<jetole> the server stopped accepting ssh requests mid Nov. It showed the port was open and sshd actually gave a error which I don't have in front of right now but I'll pull that up in a minute
<jetole> anyways, I went to the data center the other day and I saw the server clearly had a issue
<jetole> it's unix load average was 7000+
<RoyK> I guess without the error, no fun
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> that's a bit ;)
<jetole> the error isn't relavent but
<jetole> yeah...
<jetole> so as I was saying
<jetole> I did some pre-reboot checks and I found one of the main causes seemed to be cron
<RoyK> high load is usually because of threads hanging in D state, because of bad i/o
<jetole> oh and by the way the high load is what causes the error on ssh but ssh isn't the problem here
<jetole> which is the case
<jetole> and I am suspecting this may be driver related
<jetole> at first I thought it was batched cron jobs
<RoyK> check if processes are in D state
<RoyK> that is - have you rebooted it yet?
<jetole> but then I noticed we had some sshd instances that were also hung and netstat said they were in wait close I believe it was but they have been hung for several months
<jetole> RoyK: I did but I saved a lot of stats prior and yes @ d state
<RoyK> which processes were in D state?
<jetole> which is making me suspect it's a driver issue. If sshd is hung on a tcp close for several months... well it makes me think it is in D waiting on the NIC to realease the uninterupptable lock
<jetole> many, let me pull up the PS log I did before the reboot
<RoyK> I've never seen D state be network related
<RoyK> always disk related the times I've seen it climb
<RoyK> but I don't know the internals well enough to say for sure
<maswan> also, did you save dmesg output?
<maswan> and df?
<jetole> well I don't want to sound bias but we had some network issues with the broadcom nics when we deployed these servers prior to upgrading the driver from the broadcom site
<jetole> it's using bridge on bond
<RoyK> maswan: df???
<maswan> RoyK: yes, filesystems don't always play nice when you fill them up
<jetole> maswan: I wish I did but I just pulled copies of the dmesg log as well as others from the server now and this server had been in this state for several months now
<maswan> RoyK: a full /var/log could stick lots of processes in D
<RoyK> maswan: erm - a full filesystem making load exceed 7k? never seen that ;)
<RoyK> maswan: why?
<RoyK> they get an error writing to disk
<RoyK> if the filesystem is full
<maswan> RoyK: Not necessarily
<RoyK> they aren't put in d state
<maswan> RoyK: Sometimes they just get stuck instead
<jetole> I don't think the FS is full but let me check. I also note that the server seemed very responsive when I logged in via the console despite the 7000+ PIDs and load avg
<RoyK> I'd love to see that demonstrated
<maswan> RoyK: xfs is nutorious for that, but can happen to other filesystems too
<jetole> no xfs
<maswan> RoyK: Only happens in certain circumstances, but we see it happen a couple of times per year
<RoyK> maswan: got a reference for that?
<jetole> df is good
<jetole> nothing listed above 10% usage
<RoyK> maswan: I've never seen that...
<jetole> now let me look at the PS file as RoyK asked which procs were in D
<jetole> and I know cron has 7000+ procs where most were in D but don't know what else
<RoyK> jetole: that usually means cron is trying to write to a dangling filesystem. I've seen that with NFS
<RoyK> then it's stuck in D state and can't be killed until the I/O transaction is completed
<RoyK> meaning *high* load may occur
<jetole> RoyK: but sshd hung while waiting for a tcp close since Nov?
<RoyK> jetole: do you have dmesg output?
<maswan> RoyK: when most allocation groups are full and you do many concurrent writes the last few blocks might become wedged instead. "xfs full filesystem hang" seem to find some of those refernces
<RoyK> maswan: it seems like a very rare case - still, this isn't xfs, as jetole said.
<jetole> I don't think this server has nfs but lets go back to which procs. This is a big PS file as I used ps -o x,x,x,x,x,x,x,x,x,x,x,x specifying every little detail from the ps man page I could think might be important. does anyone know the awk syntax for multiple columns? I typically only use it for one column
<jetole> RoyK: one thing at a time here. I'm only human
<RoyK> dmesg?
<jetole> so dmesg first? ok
<jetole> one min
<jetole> well...
<jetole> the last dmesg seems to be wrote at 44.67xxxxx on the one saved to /var/log/dmesg. I wish I got the live one but this looks like we have bnx2 issues already
<jetole> ... or not. It looks like it's writing the allocations
<jetole> irq allocations.
<jetole> my mistake
<jetole> @ RoyK
<RoyK> will need the live one to see the errors
<jetole> the system has been rebooted already
<RoyK> iirc /var/log/dmesg is just the one from the bootup
<jetole> it may be
<jetole> one sec and let me tell you what I have
<RoyK> it is
<RoyK> just checked
<jetole> I have lsmod, lspci, lsof, ps with the following columns: PID,PPID,STARTED,S,BLOCKED,CAUGHT,CLS,TIME,F,IGNORED,LWP,NI,NLWP,PENDING,PGID,PRI,PSR,RSS,SCH,SESS,RSS,SZ,STACKP,STAT,SZ,TT,VSZ,WCHAN,USER,GROUP,CMD,CMD
<jetole> I also have logs from newest to oldest pre log rotate for: conntrackd, dmesg, kern, messages, syslog
<RoyK> still doesn't help, since what's needed, is the live dmesg at the time of the problem
<RoyK> I guess I/O was hanging
<RoyK> that is, the disk or subsystem
<jetole> so you're saying I'll never be able to figure it out since I don't have the dmesg? you don't think syslog or lsof may hold some clues? it was in this state from Oct 8th until last night
<jetole> I'm skeptical
<jetole> on disk
<jetole> also, the system was booted on apr 2nd and didn't start to have these back logged / hung procs till oct 8th
<RoyK> pastebin the syslog (or put it somewhere)
<jetole> I really, really want to
<RoyK> if I/O was hanging, this will probably happen again
<jetole> but
<jetole> this is corporate
<jetole> I can't
<RoyK> didn't you say this was one of two in a cluster?
<jetole> I could be tarred, feathered and hung if I did
<jetole> RoyK: it will probably happen again but it took 7 months before it started and yes @ one of two
<RoyK> jetole: there's no way of finding a lost dmesg. period. so if there's nothing in the logs, there's nothing in the logs
 * RoyK thinks jetole will remember dmesg next time
<jetole> RoyK: who says there's nothing in the logs
<RoyK> well, post the logs
<jetole> I'm just starting forensics now. I'm hoping something is in the logs
<RoyK> I can scan through them
<jetole> I wish I could but I can't. I'm sorry. I just can't. Appreciate any hints you can give though since this is a lot of logs
<RoyK> then use egrep -v 'unimportant|blah|blah' logfile
<RoyK> and you'll end up with whatever you don't understand, which may be interesting
<RoyK> but if processes are stuck in D state, they *hang* and can't write to logs
<RoyK> they won't notice they're hanging
<jetole> yeah I'm about to do something similar. I just changed to the syslog dir and ran while read file; do cat "$file" >> master.syslog; done < <(ls -1 | tac) #
<RoyK> so you probably won't find anything
<jetole> about to start vim'ing the master file and :g /pattern/d for all unimportant
<jetole> oh
<jetole> ... well that sucks
<RoyK> just wait
<RoyK> monitor the server regularly
<jetole> yeah I'm also going to start writing a montoring script this weekend to help us catch this earlier next time unless I can prove what the failure is first
<RoyK> use icinga or something to generate alerts if the load gets too high
<jetole> right
 * jetole prefers nagios but I get the point 
<jetole> I'm gonna go hop in the shower. I'll be back in a bit
<jetole> RoyK: I had 20 minutes to collect this information before I had to perform a scheduled and planned fail over and reboot. We just recently found out about this issue and while we use Nagios, this server is... I don't know how to phrase it without breaking NDA's so let's just say a different class then the rest but in the future it's going to be added to nagios. Anyways, I had 20 minutes where I had attempted to somehow ...
<jetole> ... recover the server before the reboot and during the last 5 mins when I realized this wasn't possible, off the top of my head I thought what do I need to save before the reboot, let's get it. Anyways, yes, I'll remember dmesg last time but this was just a different situation then you may be used to so please don't be too quick to judge
<RoyK> setup syslog to log to a different server
<jetole> we will
<RoyK> the kernel log should hold whatever comes to dmesg
<jetole> like I said, it's hard to explain but not in your typical class of how we keep servers normally
<jetole> it's kind of new to us to access it but not new as in just been deployed. It's complex
<jetole> and NDA's
<RoyK> ok
<jetole> I know
<jetole> I wish I could say more but I can't
 * jetole sighs
<jetole> joy to corporate politics but they do keep the pay checks comming :-)
<morfeo_81> hi
<morfeo_81> how can I  found file on flashplayer
<morfeo_81> lsof!grep flash
<xsl> hello all, i cannot find the /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size file .. is this been removed ? how will i know the stripe cache size of my mdadm device?
<RoyK> what linux version?
<RoyK> works for my machines - on ubuntu 12.04 or later
<xsl> i have ubuntu 12.04... weird
<xsl> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<xsl>  cat /sys/block/md1/md/stripe_cache_size
<xsl> cat: /sys/block/md1/md/stripe_cache_size: No such file or directory
<xsl> it was not md0 sorry ... i want the second partition of the disks
<xsl> that is built into a raid1
<RoyK> xsl: do you have anything under /sys/block?
<RoyK> and is your md dev named md1?
<RoyK> pastebin /dev/mdstats
<RoyK> pastebin /dev/mdstat even
<xsl> http://pastebin.com/KGYGgjUS
<xsl> ty RoyK for the time
<_jfb> RoyK are you around??
 * RoyK is
<RoyK> _jfb: long time no see :)
<_jfb> RoyK: indeed!
<_jfb> busy days! You?
<RoyK> well, somewhat busy, but I'm not sweathing
<_jfb> my home theater PC was just hacked!!! We were just sitting here and the mouse started moving around, they opened a browser and pointed to ip2location.com before I could shut it off... the IP (looking at my router) is coming from Egypt. Suggestions? What the F%#$ to do to be sure my home network is 'cleased'?? :o
<_jfb> cleansed...
<_jfb> I've taken that computer offline for now, but our others are still online...
<RoyK> rkhunter and chkrootkit is a good start
<RoyK> if the box is rooted, well, reinstall it - you never know what they left
<RoyK> oh, in terms of rooting, check out this book - it's just *brilliant* http://craphound.com/rotn/
<RoyK> comes in dead tree versions too
<RoyK> _jfb: any windows machines on that network?
<_jfb> we don't know for how long they've been here... so yes, there's one.
<RoyK> check last -10 for unknown ssh logins
<RoyK> check for rootkits
<RoyK> check the system logs
<RoyK> in that order, usually
<_jfb> what do you mean if the box is rooted? The user that was logged on has sudo.
<RoyK> use rkhunter *and* chkrootkit to check if there's a rootkit around
<RoyK> rootkits will let the intruder access the system without futher logins
<RoyK> if the account used had or has sudo access without password, better reinstall the box
<_jfb> ok.
<_jfb> freaking annoying.
<RoyK> I know
<funkyHat> Do you have remote desktop enabled, and have the port for it forwarded from your router?
<_jfb> I'll take it as a learning experience.
<xsl> _jfb, do you use java on your system?
<Alienhead> i have a windows server 2003 box with an ntfs formatted raid5 array on a softraid card. is there a way to assemble the array in ubuntu and mount it?
<RoyK> _jfb: first machine rooted is always inconvenient
<_jfb> I have a router port forwarding to ssh port
<_jfb> xsl: yes, java was recently installed... in fact, I think for some remote android ap I was playing with!
<RoyK> java doesn't open new ports
<RoyK> and the router in front should stop access unless you browse from it
<xsl> java executes anything you want :P
<xsl> there have been several exploits on java
<funkyHat> _jfb: and your'e sure no-one else in the house might have messed around with your remote android app?
<xsl> it can log keystrokes
<xsl> send to hacker
<xsl> and then ...
<xsl> you get the picture
<RoyK> xsl: not unless you browse from the system
<xsl> dont allow plain text passwords on your ssh .. user rsa certs
<xsl> s/user/use
<RoyK> xsl: "plaintext" on ssh is rather safe if your passwords are good
<xsl> RoyK, not necessarly.. you can visit a website that offers "free something" and your being compromised
<xsl> passwords are easy to get logged
<RoyK> xsl: erm - you have to browse from that server for that to work
<RoyK> or perhaps use the same username and password for that service
<_jfb> funkyHat: certain.
<RoyK> which means you're doing something stupid
<funkyHat> RoyK: xsl is talking about a java web applet on the client machine logging keystrokes
<RoyK> can really a web applet log keystrokes?
<xsl> its very common these days
<_jfb> funkyHat: RoyK: xsl: fearing I may have done "something stupid"... carelessly playing around looking for these android remotes.
<_jfb> was feeling a little suspicious at times.
<Alienhead> its only stupid if you knew better at the time and did it anyway
<xsl> i never install android apps that have only "2 or 3" reviews
<RoyK> _jfb: did you find a rootkit?
<xsl> if even a coder on CM project was caught loggin stuff... imagine people that give away "game cheats for android games" "free very good apps that dotn have ads"
<xsl> if you use the simple clamav you might find virus on your temporary files
<funkyHat> _jfb: as others have said, the safest thing to do is reinstall. You might find that something quite benign went on though
<xsl> firefoxx or chromium or whatever
<xsl> if you dont reinstall you will never be 100% sure... trust me .. the first time is a killer one :D
<xsl> and using RSA files to auth yourself is a good idea ... it prevents the need to install fail2ban or something
<xsl> for ssh i mean
<xsl> RoyK, did you take a look at http://pastebin.com/KGYGgjUS ?
<xsl> and i'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<RoyK> xsl: sorry - don't know
<_jfb> Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while... The following suspicious files and directories were found:
<_jfb> /usr/lib/jvm/.java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64.jinfo /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/.path
<_jfb> result of chkroot.
<xsl> first thing :( imho dont use openjdk .. and install oracle java 7
<_jfb> and rkhunter:
<_jfb>     /usr/bin/whoami                                          [ OK ]
<_jfb>     /usr/bin/unhide.rb                                       [ Warning ]
<_jfb>     /usr/bin/mawk                                            [ OK ]
<xsl> unhide is from a package you have installed
<RoyK> (hopefully)
<RoyK> _jfb: for your new setup, use fail2ban or perhaps denyhosts to block ssh connection attempts
<RoyK> or use key-based login
<xsl> :)
<RoyK> the latter is more secure, but doesn't allow you to login from everywhere
<_jfb> yes, I guess key based ...
<xsl> just have your key with a passphrase in a USB disk and you will be fine
<RoyK> we have some hosts at work requiring both key and password
<RoyK> that's pretty secure
<RoyK> RequiredAuthentications2 publickey,password
<RoyK> put that in sshd_config
<xsl> that way he needs to have both auth to login
<xsl> nice
<_jfb> This hurts! What a pain it's going to be... :/
<RoyK> _jfb: first time rooted? :)
<_jfb> yup.
<RoyK> it hurts badly, but you learn a bit from it
<xsl> the biggest pain will be that your going to start building the new server... and you wanna harden each step :)
<_jfb> I've always been a little suspicious of the level of Paul's security... but I guess now I understand!
<_jfb> yup.
<RoyK> hehehe
<RoyK> I guess Paul has had a box rooted, then
<_jfb> hehe, perhaps. One thing for certain, he's going to enjoy hearing about this!
<RoyK> probably ;)
<RoyK> I guess you made two mistakes
<RoyK> one: a bad password, or someone sniffed it
<RoyK> two: sudo without password
<xsl> RoyK, that file i was chasing at .. does not exist on raid0 or raid1
<xsl> its for raid5 and raid6
<_jfb> three: installing all these stupid android remotes... I'm pretty convinced.
<RoyK> xsl: ah - that makes sense
<xsl> i need to increase write buffer for my mdadm devices i have a mysql server with a large innodb pool and my server freezes each 2 days :(
<RoyK> xsl: I only have raid6 here
<xsl> im thinking its a disk problem since i dont have nothing ( rly nothing ) on my logs
<RoyK> xsl: the main issue there, is that you're using mysql ;)
<xsl> lol
<xsl> i dont know that much of postgres
<RoyK> it works far better
<RoyK> sql syntax is about the same
<xsl> and i used a online tool from percona website... and i believe they push too much out of the hardware... and i dont have a raid controler .. its 2 disks doing all the job
<xsl> well the problem is i dont know how to administer it that well
<xsl> mysql i know all the syntax to create, view, bla bla bla
<xsl> give permissions, take, etc...
<RoyK> mysql is a pile of *
<xsl> and this is from a community of 1000 concurrent users accessing a ipb forum ...
<RoyK> well
<RoyK> mysql works well for reads
<xsl> this has alot of writes
<RoyK> but don't use mysql in something that uses transactional databases
<RoyK> just my opinion
<RoyK> postgresql is faster for various workloads
<RoyK> mysql for read-mostly
<RoyK> and if you're just using simple databases without stored procedures or other hacks, moving to psql will be easy
<xsl> i will take a look in to it
<xsl> since i have my server with lxcontainers and each has its own software.. like a nginx.lxc php.lxc mysql.lxc
<xsl> i can create a container and migrate the data
<xsl> then i will just change in the php.lxc with php-fpm the socket and ip of the data
<RoyK> postgres uses the system buffer for caching
<RoyK> instead of allocating memory of its own
<RoyK> that helps out a bit
<RoyK> _jfb: what did those android remotes do?
<xsl> have you tried linux containers and running postgres inside of them ?
<RoyK> no, but since postgres leaves the OS to do the caching, I'm pretty sure it will perform better than the dedicated memory caching in mysql
<RoyK> s/leaves the/leaves to the/
<_jfb> RoyK: let me access ubuntu using my phone...
<_jfb> via a java server.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> was that open from the internet?
<_jfb> no.
<RoyK> then that shouldn't be the problem, really
<_jfb> but it required jre/java... so who knows what was lurking.
<RoyK> well, java doesn't open any ports
<_jfb> well, like I said, I don't *know* that it wasn't open.
<RoyK> and so far you have said only ssh was open
<RoyK> in the router
<_jfb> What was weird, is we were just sitting here... and the mouse started to move.
<_jfb> yes, that's correct.
<_jfb> one port on my router directing to 22
<_jfb> on this box.
<RoyK> perhaps someone pulled your leg?
<_jfb> ??
<_jfb> my two year old son?
<RoyK> it's rather uncommon for a hacker to engage in interactive takeover of a system
<_jfb> like I was saying, then they opened a browser (chrome) and opened the url: ip2location
<RoyK> not a javascript doing that?
<_jfb> yes, probably not a very savvy hacker -- maybe just a kid messing around... but freaky none the less.
<_jfb> I don't think javascript can move a mouse around or launch two seperate browsers (they tried firefox first, but it started updating)... then they chose chrome
<_jfb> like I said, we were using the box, it just happened that we were sitting here and had our tv on (the monitor)...
<_jfb> anyway, definitely going to scrub this box.
<RoyK> _jfb: did you see the same behaviour from a different client?
<RoyK> might be your mac is rooted
<_jfb> RoyK: what do you mean mac?
<_jfb> I've never had anything like this happen before...
<ikonia> mac address
<_jfb> how can a mac address be rooted?
<_jfb> RoyK: back to your comment about it being 'uncommon', now I wish I had let them keep playing... just to see what they were up to ;)
<_jfb> the one fortunate thing of all this, it wouldn't be too easy to connect that box to me.
<xsl> _jfb, you have X forward on in you sshd?
<xsl> *your
<xsl> thats enough to "move your mouse" and "see your desktop"
<xsl> but to be honest... if an hacker is good enough to root you.. he does not need to move the mouse to check a website to know from where is your connection
<xsl> gtg
<RoyK> no chance x forward would make it though ssh without authentication
<_jfb> RoyK: what did you mean that my mac might be rooted?
<RoyK> it seems unlikely that the server with only ssh access in should be compromised
<_jfb> so you think my router is compromised?
<_jfb> I'm not following...
<RoyK> no
<RoyK> just check last -10
<RoyK> or -100
<RoyK> on that server
<Oblivion1500> hello, i was wondering how you add permissions to a user to edit a file say the user is username@localhost and the dir is /example
<Oblivion1500> or i mean edit a directory
#ubuntu-server 2014-02-17
<jo-erlend> small favour: can someone see if I have port 22 open on schinstad.no?
<TJ-> jo-erlend: Doesn't look like it
<sarnold> jo-erlend: no response yet, feels like it's set to DROP
<jo-erlend> wt... Why does openssh-server suddenly break? This is the second server I've experienced this with since 12.04.4.
<jo-erlend> it used to work properly.
<TJ-> It's never broken in my experience, unless someone 'tweaked' it
<jo-erlend> ah.. I've never actually tested from outside my network. Perhaps it's the ISP... Maybe I was a bit hasty :)
<sarnold> are you travelling? mine breaks most often when I'm travelling :) hehe
<TJ-> Best to use a VPN and ssh and everything else through the LAN tunnel
<jo-erlend> By default, openssh-server should listen on all interfaces regardless of IP, right?
<sarnold> TJ-: in my case it's just flaky hardware that sometimes needs a reboot. pandaboards are neat but "five nines" isn't in their vocabulary :)
<jo-erlend> ah! Haha, no, it's my fault! I forgot to forward the ports... That was embarassing. :]
 * TJ- rolls eyes :)
<jo-erlend> I have two different networks at home right now. I forgot that one of them is NATed :)
<sarnold> hooray :)
<TJ-> sarnold: really? I try to ensure the gateways are super-reliable... powered off 12V lead-acid batteries, 3G back-up for the VDSL, two of them ... belt and braces :)
<sarnold> TJ-: very nice :) my main priorities were "I'd like it to be silent and draw nearly no power", which the pandaboard does very well.
<sarnold> TJ-: I just hadn't expected it to be so much less reliable than a regular PC.. oh well, some day I'll find a suitable replacement for the thing. :)
<TJ-> sarnold: same here, 15W
<jo-erlend> I read about the IGEPv5 the other day. Seems very interesting.
<TJ-> sarnold: Zyxel VMG8924
<TJ-> At some point I'm hoping to re-spin the firmware to be based on Debian or even Ubuntu (MIPS CPU) but for now using a slightly modified Zyxel base. Probably get there in a year's time :)
<sarnold> TJ-: heh, MIPS ubuntu might be some work, but debian, sure.. the UBNT folks already have a tiny mips debian router that looks cute..
<TJ-> I've got cross-builds of userspace already, it's figuring out the Zyxel firmware and being sure I don't break it. Been getting the JTAG stuff ready. There's an ISP in Denmark contacted me, wanting to put openwrt on them... I might take the challenge :)
<sarnold> TJ-: oh, okay, you're well ahead of the game then :)
<TJ-> Like everything,  its finding the time
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> see also: working on sunday afternoon...
<TJ-> Monday morning here!
<sarnold> ugh :) sorry to hear it! hehe
<jak2000> hi all
<ohmygoshjosh> Can someone point me to some resources on best practices for running a daemon as another user?  For example, I am running "play framework" on an ubuntu box as the user "play" but I can't invoke the binary without using sudo?
<ohmygoshjosh> Note that this user is defined with a /bin/false shell
<Titanium> i have this script that is running using init.d, and it does not work. When i run it as root from my useraccount it works.
<Titanium> i dont see what would be different
<ohmygoshjosh> funny, we have pretty similar questions.
<TJ-> Titanium: environment
<Titanium> is there some way to run  it as root using my username?
<Titanium> from root?
<Titanium> not sure what to ask
<TJ-> No, fix the script. Probably the script isn't using absolute paths to binaries/scripts it calls, or expects some environment variable to be available, that isn't
<TJ-> e.g. PATH is very different for $USER compared to the basic shell at startup
<Titanium> it runs a program that crashes a lot
<Titanium> and re-runs it when it crashes
<Titanium> that program fails after it starts
<Titanium> but it runs it just fine :(
<ohmygoshjosh> is it possible to execute a bin as a user whose shell is /bin/false?
<TJ-> Why does the program crash?
<Titanium> its porrly written
<Titanium> poorly
<Titanium> i have a script i can run and it works fine. I was looking for a way to automatically run this at boot
<prgCoder> hi all, i am new to ubunu server - is there any easy to install tools that are like YAST for SuSE ?
<TJ-> prgCoder: The apt tools, the main one being apt-get. Try "man apt-get" .... you can also check on available  packages using "apt-cache" ... always check the man-pages, Debian/Ubuntu are very hot on providing useful man-pages for every tool and most major config files
<prgCoder> TJ-:thanks - but what about tools to configure the network, or cups (printers), or user accounts, or filesystems - is this all command line only - or it there character based menus ?
<TJ-> it's all command line.
<TJ-> see for example https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<prgCoder> ok - bit backward
<prgCoder> what about when ubuntu server is installing, is there any of those semi-gui tools available after the install ?
<jak2000> apache question: ServerName midomain.com and ServerAlias www.midomain.com   its correct?
<jak2000> when reload apache2 service i get this warning: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName   how to remove? thanks
<Titanium> whats with disableing my system information when my load average gets above 10 ?
<Titanium> if it was below 10 i would be expecting problems...
<sarnold> what's "system information"?
<Titanium> when you ssh in
<Titanium> that stuff it shows like the IP and load average
<sarnold> ah!
<sarnold> I hadn't realized that went away with higher load average. you're right, it'd be more useful when it is high.. hehe. it might be so you can get to a # more quickly and fix things..
<Titanium> yeah, probably
<Titanium> but 10 seens way too low a setting these days with a dozen cores per cpu being common
<Titanium> its probably easy to change, i just need to look
<hxm> hello good morning
<hxm> in your experience, what is the best way to backup your server?
<hxm> linking dropbox?
<sarnold> hxm: investigate rsnapshot, duplicity, tarsnap
<hxm> thank you
<cfhowlett> hxm, good question for #ubuntu-server channel
<hxm> sorry if I annoyed, was not my intention
<cfhowlett> hxm, no no , just thought they might have an answer for you
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sarnold> hxm: oh yes, also look into amanda and bacula
<hxm> i know you all are very experienced and quite expert in this, in fact this is my favorite channel
<hxm> should do I care about this? update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/copyconsole missing LSB information
<cocoa117> when a network device was set with IP address but no broadcast address does this mean, the kernel won't respond to any broadcast received on this particuular network dev?
<alami> hello, wehre can i find dns entry in my ubuntu dns server
<cocoa117> alami, what version of ubuntu u got?
<alami> 12.10
<cocoa117> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cocoa117> if it is server
<cocoa117> not a desktop
<TJ-> alami: What do you mean by "DNS entry" ... the upstream DNS resolvers, or its own fully-qualified domain name?
<alami> i'm looking for somthing end with txt
<makara> curious
<makara> what are you trying to achieve?
<TJ-> alami: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns-configuration.html
<ccha2> hello I got a zombie process,... this process binded a port, but right now the port still used
<ccha2> how can I free up this port with reboot ?
<ccha2> since it a zombie process now, I can't kill it
<vedic> I have full access to remote server but for certain things I want to allow access to certain directories to few other users as well. For this I have created multiple private key/public key pair. Can I restrict access in authorized_key using "command="? Note that I have not created multiple users but a single user without multiple keys
<vedic> Does "command=" works for per user or per key?
<vedic>  have full access to remote server but for certain things I want to allow access to certain directories to few other users as well. For this I have created multiple private key/public key pair. Can I restrict access in authorized_key using "command="? Note that I have not created multiple users but a single user without multiple keys
<pmatulis> vedic: well, 'command=' is in a public key file right?  so, per key
<vedic> pmatulis: ok
<vedic> pmatulis: Thanks
<pmatulis> vedic: will a sftp chroot be sufficient here?
<vedic> pmatulis: I want the user to limit access to certain directories only
<pmatulis> vedic: sftp chroots can do that
<vedic> pmatulis: What is the advantage of multiple user-multi keypair vs single user each having key pair
<vedic> single user account accessed by multiple developers using their respective keys vs multiple user accounts on the server and each user has its own key pair
<vedic> This is for setting up a repostory
<tomixxx3> hi, what does it mean, if i set "gateway" to the same ip address as "address" ?
<tomixxx3> (in "interfaces" file)
<pmatulis> vedic: what kind of repository?  what do the connecting users actually need to do?
<vedic> pmatulis: bzr+ssh
<TJ-> vedic: have you considered integrating something like gerrit (code review) into the workflow, so that it manages the canonical repository, and develops each push to gerrit and pull from gerrit and each-other?
<vedic> TJ: I have my code repository on remote server. I want to allow some of my friends access to that bzr repository. For this, I am thinking of should I create multiple users each with ssh access and limit their ability to do things via "command=" in authorized key or should I create multiple key pair without actually creating multiple users
<pmatulis> vedic: what about just not allowing shell access (nologin)?
<vedic> pmatulis: they won't be able to push and pull the code to/from repository.
<vedic> pmatulis: You mean something like: sudo useradd -r -s /bin/false USERNAME
<vedic> I am not sure ssh will execute any remote command without shell access
<TJ-> vedic: With DVCS I prefer not to allow multiple users write access to the same repo, having a gatekeeper in the form of a single developer, or a code-review and integration tool, is my preferred method
<SlidingHorn> Can someone elaborate on why php/apache run as privileged users by default & how to secure that without jumping through hoops?  lol
<TJ-> vedic: I'd allow each dev there only cloned branch and use push/pull/merge workflow to integrate into a canonical project repo
<SlidingHorn> (sorry to cross post...forgot there was a server room of its own)
<vedic> TJ: any tutorial on that which you can refer?
<vedic> TJ: Yea, but why not allow multiple users to commit, push, pull and merge to a shared repo? We can always create a new branch 'release' on which only one devloper has access and that branch goes to production
<TJ-> vedic: Depends on which workflow you mean ... setting up multiple independent developer repos is just a case of doing for each what you'd do for one, the rest is just the actual workflow the devs follow
<TJ-> vedic:  why not? Because there is abundant history of that causing major breakage of repos. The whole point of DVCS is to get away from that centralised model
<vedic> TJ: Ok, so everyone clone the main repo and push/pull/merge into their own local repo. When they think all is well, it is pushed to main?
<vedic> TJ: or you are saying main => [everybody clones this] and then dev goes in their local repo and when they think its good to go, it goes to gatekeeper repo and gatekeeper reviews it and push to main?
<TJ-> vedic: Your second scenario, yes
<TJ-> vedic, That the scenario where the gatekeeper can be a tool like gerrit, potentially hooked into a CI tool like jenkins too
<vedic> TJ: I see
<vedic> TJ: gerrit doesn't seem to work with bzr
<TJ-> vedic: Probably not, bzr is becoming abandonware last I read, most people use git or mercurial
<vedic> TJ: Ubuntu uses bzr ?
<TJ-> vedic: Indeed... see the problem?
<vedic> TJ: like what
<TJ-> vedic: a good read: http://www.stationary-traveller.eu/pages/bzr-a-retrospective.html
<TJ-> vedic: Also this from a Canonical bzr developer about internal workflow: "I started off with some fixes to the developer documentation. This got me used to the process that you can not commit directly to bzr’s trunk, instead all committers are required to make merge proposals on Launchpad, have those approved by a fellow developer, then send it to a programme called Patch Queue Manager which will integrate the patch and run the test suite to check everyth
<TJ-> ing still works." ...  http://blog.bazaar.canonical.com/?p=383
<SlidingHorn> no suggestions / answers on the php/apache thing?
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: You need to be more specific, apache/php by default do not run as the privileged user. apache runs as user www-data.
<SlidingHorn> TJ-,  aren't user & group IDs under 100 privileged?  php is running as 33
<vedic> TJ: I have been using bzr for some time and I never found any issue. Its simple to use, revision numbers are human friendly and less number of commands
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: no, privileged usually means the root user, that can read/write anywhere regardless
<SlidingHorn> TJ-, so phpsecinfo is likely being overly sensitive in its scan?
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: Sounds to be a bad report entirely if it classes a low UID as somehow privileged
<SlidingHorn> TJ-, yeah...their exact explanation is: "User IDs under 100 are generally reserved for privileged/system users. If PHP executes as a userid under 100, it may have access to read or manipulate system files."
<TJ-> That is a very poor summary!
<TJ-> So poor as to be factually incorrect
<SlidingHorn> TJ-,  I've been worrying about this for a couple days...stopped progress on a project for it, lmao
<TJ-> if the apache process is running as www-data:www-data then it will only be able to access resources that allow those... plus any resource that has o+rwx
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: You poor thing... send them the bill for your time and grey hairs!
<SlidingHorn> I can't bill them for my ignorance...I'd be a rich man...
<TJ-> we wish :)
<TJ-> But the message is factually incorrect, in fact it is so bad - for a security scan tool - as to make me not want to touch that tool at all
<SlidingHorn> TJ-, any suggested alternatives?
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: On Linux... I've never needed to worry ... although I stay away from php packages as much as possible since the code quality of many projects isn't high
<simpleirc1> hello
<parallel21> Is there a way to recover just filenames without recovering an actual file?
<RoyK> parallel21: no
<mdeslaur> roaksoax, hallyn: If all goes well, I plan on uploading virt-manager 1.0.0 before feature freeze...any objections?
<hallyn> mdeslaur: nope, thanks
<roaksoax> mdeslaur: not on my side! Thank you!
<med_> smoser, jamespage, roaksoax, zul:  I see 12.04, 12.04.1, 12.04.2 at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ but not 12.04.3. Is that by design since raring had such a short support life or is it an oversight?
<med_> (only 12.04.4 on the main download site)
<brendan`> anyone set up an ldap & samba4 server as a DC? on separate boxes with 12.04 and able to point me to a quality guide
<tomreyn> is it common nowadays to manage a servers' network connection using network-manager?
<tomreyn> or would you recommend keeping it simple with just ifconfig / iputils
<sarnold> tomreyn: I'd avoid network-manager, stick with /etc/network/interfaces and friends
<tomreyn> After this operation, 462 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<sarnold> (though I haven't yet found a way to configure /etc/network/interfaces to bring up multiple IPs on one interface. bah.)
<tomreyn> i tend to agree
<tomreyn> i think the usual way would be to add the additional ip addresses using "post-up" (or whatever that trigger is called) calling the "ip" command
<tomreyn> so you'd add "up ip addr add 10.4.2.1/32 dev eth0" to your "iface" section in /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> but i only tried this on debian squeeze, where it works fine
<sarnold> tomreyn: I guess that beats dragging around shell scripts; it's nice to know it works fine :)
<tomreyn> :)
#ubuntu-server 2014-02-18
<miseria> "ajedrez batalla entre negros y blancos, al final del final el blanco no tendra peones y el negro prevalecera" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<miseria> "ajedrez batalla entre negros y blancos, al final del final el blanco no tendra peones y el negro prevalecera" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<makara> hi. I'm trying to PXE boot 12.04 from LAN
<makara> I setup DNSMASQ with TFTP to provide the ISO
<makara> It loads the ISO and setup asks what language and some other steps, but then it gives error
<makara> can't find the CD-ROM
<MannerMan> Does anyone have experience with spacewalk as central patch management for Ubuntu? Landscape looks really nice however since it comes via Ubuntu Advantage program its really expensive
<MannerMan> got around 90 machines to manage
<TJ-> You should look at similar tools like Puppet, Chef, Salt, Ansible, cobbler
<MannerMan> TJ-: Already got puppet going
<MannerMan> however ensure => latest is not what i'm looking for really
<MannerMan> Puppet is great for config management but its not great at managing patches in a sane way
 * maxb is using the simple approach: collect "apt-get -qqs dist-upgrade" from each machine, feed it through some simple analysis scripts
<TJ-> MannerMan: what do you mean by 'patches' ? OS package upgrades? Custom packages?
<MannerMan> TJ-, OS upgrades, we run a PHP based webapplication, so nginx/php/postgres patches are very important to us
<MannerMan> we must make sure that all machines have the same application stack, version wise
<TJ-> Well "patch" has a very specific meaning, as in a source-code diff fed to the 'patch' tool. OS binary package upgrades are not patches (on Debian/Ubuntu) they're complete replacement packages... the terminology was confusing me a bit
<MannerMan> TJ-, I see, sorry to have caused confusion
<MannerMan> Maybe package upgrades is a better termiology
<TJ-> Yeah :)  I also get annoyed with Debian's apt terminology - we talk about 'updating' packages but we use "apt-get upgrade" ... but we use "upgrades" to mean change between releases!
<MannerMan> TJ-: It's a mess :P
<MannerMan> Anyways, the spacewalk way of putting the entire package-upgrade process in one place, where one can get an overview and trigger upgrades for several machines is exactly what I'm after
<MannerMan> It's debian/ubuntu compability seems to be lacking though
<TJ-> Surely Puppet's configuration management does the same thing?
<TJ-> That's what MCollective is about - orchestration
<MannerMan> Not that I know of, you can in your puppet module specify to ensure the latest package to be installed, but you have no idea when updates are available, what they change etc
<TJ-> http://puppetlabs.com/mcollective
<MannerMan> TJ-, I suppose you could use this to collect available upgrades and then trigger the update process with puppet, will check it out
<gnuoy> Hi, I've fired up a couple of machines in an openstack cloud using precise-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1 and cloud-init is failing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6953779/
<gnuoy> I'm getting the same failure when using an image from 20140113 and 20140217
<gnuoy> hang on, I see more info in cloud-init-output.log , looks like a problem accessing juju-tools, sorry for the noise
<jamespage> rbasak, your resync commits for mysql-5.5 look good to me - I'm just test building now
<rbasak> jamespage: thanks! With FF coming up, I was just going to upload the Ubuntu merge anyway. If you can do a Debian release for me to rebase against, that would be great.
<jamespage> rbasak, how much delta is left after that?
<rbasak> jamespage: very little. Off the top of my head: apport, upstart, and the debhelper postrm token thing (upstart needs the debhelper postrm token thing)
<hxm> someone know an alternative to jira by atlassian opensource?
<RealKillaz> Hi There..
<MannerMan> hxm; http://www.bugzilla.org/
<rbasak> zul: do you have a minute, and if so, could you please upload a no-change rebuild to php-json for me? I don't have upload rights. I've emailed the DMB to have it added to the server set, but I guess that'll take a while.
<zul> rbasak:  or i could sign it and upload for you :)
<rbasak> zul: sure. I have it right here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954730/
<rbasak> zul: or do you want changes file etc somewhere?
<zul> rbasak:  please
<rbasak> zul: that broke things, sorry. I'll handle it (or rather Colin, in #ubuntu-devel)
<jamespage> rbasak, I've committed your sync changes to the mysql-5.5 repo - thanks
<rbasak> jamespage: thanks!
<jamespage> I'll ping SpamapS to discuss a release this week if possible
<zul> rbasak:  greeeeeat
<rbasak> zul: it's an awkward dependency loop
<hxm> MannerMan: thanks
<zul> rbasak:  ftbfs as well
<rbasak> zul: yup - that's the issue. It's a circular dependency. Colin will take care of it with a bootstrap archive - AIUI, there's nothing I can do.
<caribou> jamespage: FYI, I won't make it to the weekly meeting, sorry for that
<caribou> jamespage: but I don't have anything on my side
<jamespage> caribou, ok
<rbasak> jamespage: SpamapS: feature freeze being on Thursday, I want to upload a mysql-5.5 merge to Ubuntu before then. A Debian release today or tomorrow would be nice. If not, then I can just keep the delta. Thoughts?
<jamespage> rbasak, pinged SpamapS on #debian-mysql as well
<arosales> jamespage, looks like I may be up to host the meeting this week again as I didn't send minutes
 * arosales fail
<rbasak> Thanks. Sorry - I don't have OFTC on auto-connect/join.
<jamespage> arosales, I noticed
<xerxas> Hi all ! is there a way to configure PS1 system wide ?
<xerxas> I think skel overrides PS1, but I'm not sure
<xerxas> so /etc/profile.d , doesn't work ...
<jamespage> zul, is dovecot mean't to use the snakeoil certs? its not right now (and in 12.04)
<zul> jamespage:  afaik yes
<zul> jamespage:  s/afaik/iirc/g :)
<rickbeldin> caribou: you still here?
<rickbeldin> If I make a change to /etc/modprobe.d/foo.conf on precise (12.04), do I need to rebuild the ramfs to use it?
<TJ-> rickbeldin: No
<TJ-> rickbeldin: Changes under /etc/initamfs-tools/  ... yes
<rickbeldin> TJ: Thanks.  The option I am trying to set in hpsa.conf will change the behavior of the disk controller for the disk used by root.
<TJ-> rickbeldin: I'm not sure how you deal with that, actually!
<rickbeldin> On RHEL, I would just modify the conf file, rebuild initramfs.
<TJ-> yeah, in the initrd image there's "/conf/modules" ... just can't remember seeing the hooks that write to it
<rickbeldin> TY:  Tore apart initrd and it has the hpsa file, but it is empty.  Grrr.
<jamespage> coreycb, hey - do you want to chat about that rename?
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah probably a good idea
<rickbeldin> TY: and I accidentally deleted the contents. ;)
<jamespage> coreycb, this is probably a good place to start
<jamespage> https://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package
<jamespage> coreycb, debcheckout -a neutron will get you the right branch to work on as well
<coreycb> jamespage, great thanks
<LeMike> ab -A user:password is to login in a site using htpasswd. but I don't want to have my password in the history or shown somehow in the shell. how to avoid that?
<coreycb> jamespage, it looks like neutron and the corresponding charm will need the update?
<jamespage> coreycb, yeah - the charm probably does need some work - but charm renames are not really supported
<jamespage> renames on upgrade that is
<jamespage> lets nail the packaging first, then workout the charm details
<jamespage> NVP -> NSX I suspect
<coreycb> jamespage, sounds good
<caribou> rickbeldin: I'm here
<rickbeldin> caribou:  2.6.32 doesn't boot.  New failure mode with hpsa_simple_mode=1 and latest driver.  still no go.  If you have packages for me to try, I can do it.
<caribou> rickbeldin: yeah, saw your comment
<roadmr> Hello ubuntu-server people. We're looking at removing checkbox (checkbox-cli package) from the ubuntu server image for several reasons. I'd like to ask if anybody has objections about this (or really any other comment about it)
<LeMike> got it now. simple one :) https://github.com/sourcerer-mike/shell-files/blob/master/usr/local/bin/abc
<rostam> Hi I am using ubuntu 12.04. After sudden shutdown, I am not able to login. After entering the password, for a moment It seems I am in, but then it goes back to login shell. So I do not think the issue is password. Any help greatly appreiciated please? thx
<sarnold> rostam: if you can't sort out anything else, you can boot into single user mode (add "single" to the kernel command line in grub) or if that doens't work, boot with init=/bin/sh  -- that'll give you a shell you can use to investigate and fix
<rostam> sarnold,  how could I stop the boot at grub menu?
<sarnold> rostam: maybe left shift? I forget..
<rostam> sarnold that did it thanks so much
<rostam> HI I have installed ubuntu 12.04. update 3 on my server. How do I upgrade to update 4? Thx
<ikonia> is update 4 out yet ?
<rostam> I think so I just download it. ubuntu-12.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<ikonia> rostam: should auto update/offer the update when it hits your repo
<ikonia> you won't see any "upgrade" just a few packages
<rostam> ikonia, thanks
<tomreyn> is systemd required on 13.10 to bring up network interfaces?
<hxm> i added a crontab every 10 minutes and it is sending me an email every time the cron is executed
<hxm> dafuq?
<Pici> If the job sends something to stdout (and maybe stderr too?), it will get sent to the user that ran the job
<tomreyn> hxm: standard behavior when there is output
<bekks> Thats expected when you configured cron to send mails-
<hxm> ah, then I forgot the >> /dev/nul no?
<bekks>  /dev/null
<hxm> yes
<Pici> > /dev/null 2>&1
<Pici> (unless of course, you want stderr output to get emailed to you)
<hxm> the proper script sends me an email if needed so I guess I dont need the output
<tomreyn> would one of you know about systemd + /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tomreyn> my problem here is that the interface i configured in /etc/network/interfaces.d/eth0 just doesn't seem to come up at boot.
<tomreyn> but the system seems to boot up fine otherwise
<tomreyn> there's no error message logged about being unable to bring it up
<tomreyn> but i can't ping it, nor can it resolve its ntp host
<roadmr> tomreyn: can you bring it up manually with 'ifup eth0'?
<tomreyn> it's remote
<tomreyn>  only have a netbooted recovery system + syslog to play with
<tomreyn> i installed using debootstrap
<roadmr> oops :/
#ubuntu-server 2014-02-19
<prgCoder> hi all, I am trying to compile some Embedded SQL/C programs on ubuntu server 12.04 and I keep getting the following error:
 * genii twitches on !pastebin
<prgCoder> libq.1.so: undefined reference to 'IIGchkobj'
<prgCoder> ans some others - any ideas ?
<lifeless> hallyn: hey - https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1228977
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1228977 in nova "n-cpu seems to crash when running with libvirt 1.1.1 from ubuntu cloud archive" [High,Confirmed]
<lifeless> hallyn: its targeted to saucy, but doesn't appear to have had the changeset pulled in
<lifeless> hallyn: there seems to be some procedural issue blocking it
<hallyn> lifeless: yeah it needed the sru justification.  i was waiting on a test case.  thanks for providing it :)
<lifeless> we'll see about running a test with it for you
<lifeless> hallyn: do you need to update teh build in proposed to include the security updates?
<hallyn> great, thanks.
<hallyn> hm, maybe.  i didn't see the security updates go by
<hallyn> i only see an 	1.1.1-0ubuntu8.5, so should be ok
<hallyn> gotta run - ttyl
<lifeless> hallyn: ciao
<mastershake> hey guys im getting a "The system network service is not compatible with this version" error, can anyone lend a hand for a moment?
<mastershake> anyone?
<sarnold> mastershake: is that an exact quote or a guess?
<mastershake> sarnold: just a question... i keep getting a "The system network service is not compatible with this version" error
<mastershake> and i dont know how to correct it
<sarnold> hrm, I can't find that string in the debian code search
<mastershake> you dont have to be rude about it
<sarnold> mastershake: sorry, it's not rude, just stating that my primary tool, source code, isn't much help here :/
<hxm> hi, why is this? http://apaste.info/6Fb5
<hxm> changed resolv
<zetheroo> is there a way to stop jbd2 from running on certain disks?
<Bitwise> Hello. I've set up postfix, dovecot, and roundcube, seemingly unsuccessfully. When I send an email using roundcube, the recipient never receives it. Same result with result with telnet. I'm thinking there is a problem with the postfix configuration but I really haven't changed much.
<mardraum> Bitwise: read mail.log
<Bitwise> mardraum, Touche. I tried to send an email to my gmail account: (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=gmail.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
<mardraum> sounds like dns is broken
<Bitwise> I did postqueue -f and now it says network is unreachable and connection timed out.
<mardraum> is your dns working
<Bitwise> Well I'm connected and browsing the net fine right now.
<mardraum> from the mail server?
<Bitwise> I'm running the mail server on my primary machine.
<mardraum> I don't know what that means
<Bitwise> Yes, I'm browsing the web from my mail server.
<Bitwise> Are the first two lines correct? http://pastebin.com/S15yrCGn
<zetheroo> is there a way to stop jbd2 from running on certain disks?
<love12>  guys i have squid3 installled in debian  but there is aproblem when i try to test from the serever"The system returned: (111) Connection refused"
<ikonia> so #debian would be the right channel to talk about that in
<ikonia> you can join that channel with "/join #debian"
<zetheroo> is it possible to stop jbd2 from running on certain disks?
<ikonia> zetheroo: it's a kenrel process, as I understand it, it needs to access each disk
<ikonia> zetheroo: you can tune it for each disk/file system though
<zetheroo> ikonia: it's very unwanted for disks on which we have live VM images ;)
<ikonia> it may well be possible, but I think you'll have to "tune it" not to run, as opposed to disable it
<ikonia> if you get what I mean
<zetheroo> ok ... kinda ...
<zetheroo> how does one go about "tuning" it?
<ikonia> hdparm
<zetheroo> hmmm ... I have only ever used hdparm for modifying the spin-down settings
<ikonia> to be honest, the same here
<ikonia> well, and a few other very minor settings
<zetheroo> isn't jbd2 the journaling process?
<zetheroo> I am trying to find how hdparm can be used to "tune" jbd2 ... all I see is how to use it to change the spin-down settings ...
<wiherek> hi
<wiherek> I am setting up a vpn, on Ubuntu
<wiherek> when I set up the localip, should I keep my current ip?
<wiherek> or can it be some other value?
<roadmr> Hello ubuntu-server people. We're looking at removing checkbox (checkbox-cli package) from the ubuntu server image for several reasons. I'd like to ask if anybody has objections about this (or really any other comment about it)
<jrwren> its already not in cloudimg, so I'm all for it :)
<roadmr> jrwren: hehe :)
<zul> roadmr:  why?
<roadmr> zul: the candidate replacement has some packaging issues so we're looking at options to avoid delivering a bad experience
<zul> roadmr:  ok cool
<roadmr> zul: removing it is the "easy way out" but we may have a solution to keep it if people would still prefer to have it
<zul> roadmr: im ambivalent to it :)
<roadmr> zul: cool, feedback appreciated :)
<rbasak> roadmr: maybe email the ubuntu-server mailing list? I don't think anybody will object, but we should make some reasonable effort to check with any stakeholders. Are there any other suitable lists?
<roadmr> rbasak: maybe maas would be interested. The mailing list idea is good, but if you don't see an e-mail from me, it means we found a way to keep it alive :)
<rbasak> OK, sounds good :)
<hallyn> rbasak: what would be the best way to snapshot a uvt-kvm vm?
<RoyK> hallyn: what's uvt?
<rbasak> hallyn: however libvirt suggests doing it, so with virsh directly. I tried the other day though, and couldn't get it working. Pretty sure it's not libvirt-specific.
<rbasak> hallyn: if it's awkward we can have uvtool wrap it, but I need to know how to do it with libvirt first :)
<hallyn> RoyK: uvtool (see package in trusty)  it lets you quickly create/use ubuntu-cloud-iamge-based libvirt vms
 * rbasak has been writing documentation this week
<RoyK> k
<hallyn> RoyK: http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2013/12/12/quickly-run-ubuntu-cloud-images-locally-using-uvtool/
<RoyK> hi all. I have eth0 on int 19, and all interrupts are processed by core0, which is getting rather hot with >10k interrupts/s. I've set smp_affinity to 0f, having 4 cores, but it's still stuck at core 0. any idea why?
<rbasak> Manpages specifically. Server guide later.
<hallyn> rbaska: sounds good, thanks
<hallyn> gah.  rbasak: ^
<jrwren> that is awesome, thanks for that.
<jrwren> i'd been doing the virsh create manually
<hallyn> RoyK: might ask on #ubuntu-kernel...  i would expect smp_affinity to DTRT...  might be a bug
<RoyK> DTRT?
<jrwren> would be sweet if that uvt-kvm had a way to pass user-data to cloud-init
<rbasak> jrwren: --user-data :)
<rbasak> (sorry the manpage isn't written yet!)
<jrwren> rbasak: a file?
<rbasak> jrwren: yes, or there are options to add common things for you automatically
<jrwren> excellent, thanks.
<rbasak> eg. --ssh-public-key-file, --packages, --password, --run-script-once, etc.
<jrwren> this is great. how easy is it to bzr branch lp:uvtool and run out of trunk?
<rbasak> jrwren: ppa:uvtool-dev/trunk :)
<jrwren> i mean I might want to patch.
<rbasak> I run PYTHONPATH=. python bin/uvt-kvm. That works from the source tree.
<foolhardy> after clean install, ubuntu server x32 hangs on boot at "fsck from util-linux"
<foolhardy> strangely, going into recovery mode and selecting "resume normal boot" bypasses the issue
<foolhardy> any idea how to fix it permanently
<foolhardy> ?
<foolhardy> http://i.imgur.com/EGN3uiu.png
<foolhardy> fresh install of ubuntu server 32bit. first boot this happens: http://i.imgur.com/nJTv3ru.png and then http://i.imgur.com/EGN3uiu.png
<foolhardy> any idea why?
<RoyK> nothing else?
<sarnold> first boot looks normal
<sarnold> or, rather, nothin in the first boot screenshot looks surprising to me
<jrwren> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes no 12.04.3 or 12.04.4 notes
<foolhardy> I was worried that the ureadahead main process (246) terminated ... was a problem
<sarnold> foolhardy: naah, ureadahead is always complaining about something. I just uninstall it.
<foolhardy> it hangs here: http://i.imgur.com/EGN3uiu.png
<foolhardy> never moves on
<sarnold> now that -is- an issue :/
<RoyK> foolhardy: can you boot it in single?
<foolhardy> single?
<foolhardy> going into recover mode and then selecting "resume normal startup" bypasses the issue
<RoyK> recovery mode == single user mode
<foolhardy> gotcha
<foolhardy> dpkg and fsck do not fix
<RoyK> fsck -f?
<foolhardy> haven't tried that, doing now
<RoyK> dpkg has nothing to do with this
<RoyK> don't fsck a mounted filesystem
<RoyK> unless it's mounted read only
<foolhardy> http://i.imgur.com/Tbzlcjt.png
<RoyK> looks good
<RoyK> foolhardy: any reason for using 32bit?
<foolhardy> it is virtualized so in trying to use as little resources as possible this vm has 1gb ram
<foolhardy> I read that 64bit with less than 4gb ram runs very slowly
<bekks> foolhardy: Thats a lie.
<jpds> 'very slowly' ? I've never had that problem.
<foolhardy> no?
<bekks> foolhardy: No.
<foolhardy> I have another vm with 2gb running 64bit but it is live now so I cannot change/replace it. I've never noticed an issue with it but I'm not guru.
<foolhardy> ok, then. I'll just use 64bit
<foolhardy> thanks a lot for the info
<sarnold> foolhardy: 64 bit in 'small' machines does waste some memory for the double-sized pointers, but the extra registers on the CPU and indirect addressing modes of the CPU are fantastic for processing speed
<RoyK> foolhardy: you can use 512MB for a 64bit VM without issues
<RoyK> just depends what you're running on it
<foolhardy> tomcat server is it
<RoyK> I've had VMs with as low as 128MB on 64bit
<foolhardy>  /java
<foolhardy> well, great. THanks a lot for the great info.
<foolhardy> I love you.
<sarnold> (though in all honesty, 32bit _should_ work better than this.)
<foolhardy> this is 12.04 lts. I had the same issue with 12.04.3 about six months ago and thats why I went 64bit on the other "live" machine. Only later to read that this was bad with less than 4gb.
<RoyK> sarnold: obviously, yes
<foolhardy> But now I know better.
<foolhardy> 64bit 4eva
<RoyK> foolhardy: saving resources by running in 32bit might not be a good idea. the 32bit instruction set has fewer registers, so things can't be optimized that well
<sarnold> at some point in the future ubuntu will have support for a mixed mode of 32bit addressing but with the full 64bit instruction set, which will provide -some- memory savings for small vm instances, but I can't imagine that it'd free up more than 3-5% of memory
<bekks> Well, basically there is no need to ride the dead horse named "32bit" when having 64bit hardware.
<RoyK> bekks: indeed
<RoyK> standardising on a common platform just makes things easier
<RoyK> not that everything should run AMD64, but still
<bekks> 32bit is dead for more than a decade in almost all home computers - and it's artifically revived by 32bit netbooks.
<RoyK> bekks: I don't think there are much 32bit netbooks anymore
<RoyK> even atom has been 64bit for years
<bekks> RoyK: Yeah do have 64bit atoms nowadays, but there are still zillions of 32bit netbooks in use out there.
<RoyK> sure - I have one ;)
<bekks> Me too :P
<RoyK> but the netbooks more or less died out when the pads came around
<paco11> hello masters!
 * RoyK waves
<paco11> i have 12.04 with kernel 3.8.0-35-generic x64. It's fully supported to install the "saucy" kernel? (linux-image-generic-lts-saucy|linux-image-3.11.0-17-generic). thanks very much!
<RoyK> paco11: why do you need 3.11?
<paco11> to avoid the performance problem with kernels 3.0 to 3.9
<paco11> RoyK: what do you think?
<RoyK> paco11: what are those performance issues?
<paco11> write performance
<rabbel> clear
<bekks> paco11: Can you be more precise please? I havent noticed "the performance issue" yet, using Linux on a variety of boxes.
<paco11> i have good write performance in my ldap servers with 2.6.32 than 3.8.0
<bekks> I dont have any issue with 3.2.0, 3.5, 3.8 as well.
<paco11> http://lwn.net/Articles/486311/ | http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1309.1/01585.html | http://www.openldap.org/lists/openldap-technical/201309/msg00187.html
<foolhardy> anyone here run ubuntu server in proxmox?
<sarnold> heh, I saw the question before the nick, I was just about to say "hey foolhardy does..." :)
<foolhardy> My issue from earlier apparently wasn't connected directly with the 32bit edition, nor a single proxmox node.    :/
<sarnold> :/
<foolhardy> I can duplicate the issue on two different machines
<sponzor> hi. my server is having 100% rame usage 24/7 http://pastebin.com/gNktmvzN
<sponzor> host is on esxi server
<sponzor> the rest of the server have normal usage.. but this one having 100 all the time
<sarnold> sponzor: what do the swap in and swap out columns of 'vmstat 1' look like?
<hitsujiTMO> sponzor: its only using 50% ram there
<hitsujiTMO> sponzor: read the -/+ buffers/cache line. thats how much ram is actually being used. the rest is just filesystem buffering which gets dumped the moment an app actually needs the ram
<sarnold> sponzor: in general "unused ram is wasted ram" -- but if you're seeing swap traffic, that could be indicative of something worse
<sarnold> sponzor: using two megabytes of cache seems fine on a first guess, though.
<hitsujiTMO> also swap only starts getting used when you hit 60% of ram usage(thats the default vm.swappiness) ... sinces there's only 2mb of swap used, that does suggest you're only barely going over that 60% at most
<sponzor> yeah but 8gb memory usage in esxi doesnt loke nice. can i release un used ram in ubuntu?
<RoyK> sponzor:  it's 2MB out of 8GB
<RoyK> sponzor: linux swaps out things not in use
<RoyK> sponzor: it doesn't matter!
<RoyK> sponzor: you can turn off swapping if you like, sysctl vm.swappiness = 1, but I wouldn't recommend it
<sarnold> sponzor: then I suggest your esxi monitoring tools are busted
<hitsujiTMO> sponzor: "doesn't look nice" is a rather naive excuse for trying to free up the filesystem buffers. You're wanting to break optimisations just to skew usage figures
<RoyK> sarnold: esxi monitoring doesn't take into account what linux is using its memory for
<sarnold> RoyK: figures
<RoyK> sponzor: what sort of server is this?
<sponzor> mail server zimbra
<RoyK> hungry beast, zimbra
<RoyK> but 8 gigs should do for most
<RoyK> how many users?
<hitsujiTMO> sponzor: all modern operating systems do this, windows, osx, unix, linux ... they all take advbantage of unused ram
<sponzor> 40 users
<RoyK> sponzor: check out the munin plugins for monitoring zimbra
<RoyK> they're quite good
<sponzor> will try that.. i see it can be integrated with nagios witch we alrady run
<RoyK> munin plugins with nagios?
<RoyK> I've ditched nagios - using icinga - but the plugin format is the same
<sarnold> RoyK: any thoughts on shinken?
<RoyK> sarnold: haven't heard of it before now
<sarnold> ah :)
<sponzor> did tryed icinga... almsot the same as nagios. but we stay with nagios for now.. have 9 servers in distributed environment.. so its a pain to switch.. if we had money for xi work would be so easyer :D
<RoyK> 9 nagios boxes?
<RoyK> how many units are you montoring?
<sponzor> 50-200 per box
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> may I ask where you work? around 1k boxes seems rather a lot
<sponzor> this could be done with only one nagios server.. but locked networks. for security reasons we had to deploy nagiso servers to remote sites
<RoyK> ic
<jrwren> why would you not want to use every byte of ram you have ?
<rostam> Hi I am using ubuntu 12.04, I have installed dhcp server on my system.  By default when system reboots, the dhcp server is enabled, I like to change the default behavior for boot time. How could i do that? thx
<sarnold> rostam: echo manual > /etc/init/nameofservice.override  -- see the cookbook for details http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<rostam> sarnold, thanks
#ubuntu-server 2014-02-20
<Bitwise> I'm trying to set up courier but I get /usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem already exists. when I try to install courier-imap-ssl but if I delete it the output I receive is regarding a dead sym link. What should I do to properly deal with this?
<th3joker-iPad> Anyone set up openldap to authenticate Mac OS X Maverick clients against
<jrwren> I've already run lvextend and lvdisplay shows the lv is much larger now
<jrwren> when I run resize2fs via sudo, I get a permission denied error.
<jrwren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962950/
<jrwren> any help?
<sarnold> jrwren: umount the filesystem?
<jrwren> i want online resize
<sheptard> sarnold: shouldn't need to
<sheptard> jrwren: make yourself root
<sarnold> hey sheptard :)
<sheptard> sarnold: hoihoi
<Bitwise> http://pastebin.com/jmWT98T0 Any takers?
<jrwren> same exact message from root shell started via sudo -i
<sheptard> jrwren: assuming the filesystem is ext3/4?
<jrwren> yes, ext4
<sarnold> Bitwise: rm /usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem  ?
<sheptard> Bitwise: ^
<sarnold> oh, maybe one of those 'directories' is a symlink...
<Bitwise> rm: cannot remove ‘/usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem’: No such file or directory
<sheptard> jrwren: I'd just sudo su; resize2fs /dev/derpderp
<sarnold> Bitwise: ls -ld /usr/lib/courier
<jrwren> same exact error via sudo su
<Bitwise> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Feb 19 19:37 /usr/lib/courier
<sheptard> jrwren: interesting
<sarnold> Bitwise: interesting
<sarnold> Bitwise: ls -ld /usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem ?
<jrwren> sheptard: indeed. googling gives me results with folks having issues with SD cards on raspberry pi :)  I don't think those are LVM backed
<Bitwise> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem: No such file or directory
<sarnold> Bitwise: ok. confusing. try ls -l /usr /usr/lib  ?
<Bitwise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962964/
<jrwren> really good info here actually: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-764297-start-0.html
<Bitwise> sarnold, I think it will help to mention that I did rm -f /etc/courier/imapd.pem while trying to set up courier previously.
<sarnold> Bitwise: how about ls -l /etc/courier/imapd.pem  ?
<Bitwise> ls: cannot access /etc/courier/imapd.pem: No such file or directory
<sarnold> Bitwise: /etc/courier  ?
<Bitwise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962987/
<raid1ubuntu> hello i am unable to install ubuntu server 12 lts x64 on a host-based raid1 array
<raid1ubuntu> the curses-based setups hangs when i say apply partitioning
<sarnold> Bitwise: that's all so confusing; the postinst script appears to run this program if the /etc/courier/imapd.pem doesn't exist: mkimapdcert
<sarnold> Bitwise: you could try running that as root and see how well that works, then re-try install?
<raid1ubuntu> cat /proc/mdstats goes into resync ... takes several hours until it finishes, and the setups is still frozen after successfull resync
<Bitwise> sarnold, it seems I forgot how to Linux.
<sarnold> Bitwise: haha :)
<Bitwise> I switched the parameters of ls -s
<raid1ubuntu> i had to reboot because the system hung and now it wants to resync again on applyng partitioing (tried it 2 times again, it always hangs, and starts to resync again)
<Bitwise> Fixing that allows me to reinstall courier.
<sarnold> Bitwise: oh! ln -s ?
<sarnold> Bitwise: I -hate- ln. I can never keep the argument order in tact.
<Bitwise> Yes, I tried to create the symlink so that it would work.
<sarnold> or intact either. :)
<sarnold> Bitwise: I'm just surprised the various ls -ling didn't show it..?
<raid1ubuntu> Is there anyone who knows what to do?
<Bitwise> sarnold, I did. That's how I realized it.
<sarnold> Bitwise: sigh :) sorry I missed it. hehe.
<Bitwise> It's no problem. I appreciate the help. :-)
<jrwren> i wonder if resize2fs is failing because teh system thinks the filesystem is dirty and needs unmounting and fsck
<jrwren> anyone aware of an online fsck for ext4 ? :)
<hitsujiTMO> jrwren: remount ro?
<jrwren> is that allowed?
<jrwren> I mean, I know I can remount ro, but can I remount ro, run fsck -y and then remount rw ?
<jrwren> I've never thought of doing that. I'm going to try it :)
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<jrwren> thanks hitsujiTMO
<jrwren> i've been doing this too long to have never done that. where can I send the thanks hitsujiTMO ? :)
<hitsujiTMO> you can fsck a unmount or readonly filesystem. so remounting ro should be safe
<Bitwise> It seems reinstalling courier doesn't replace /etc/courier with fresh files. Am I missing something here?
<sarnold> Bitwise: if you apt-get purge courier it'll clear all the configs, then a fresh apt-get install should put them back
<Bitwise> Saved the day again!
<jrwren> hitsujiTMO: i was hoping I could force remount readonly like kernel does when there are disk errors.
<jrwren> I get mount: /mnt is busy
<hitsujiTMO> jrwren: with ? sudo mount /mnt -o remount,ro
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> well, mount -o remount,ro /mnt
<jrwren> I'd think -o before device
<hitsujiTMO> jrwren: try adding the n flag
<jrwren> its not my root fs, shouldn't need it, but I'll try
<hitsujiTMO> jrwren: you may have to kill anything that has a file open with fuser
<jrwren> same thing.
<jrwren> yeah, the fuser/lsof thing is the same as unmounting.
<hitsujiTMO> altho i'm sure i've done this with / but on debian tho
<jrwren> i'm in ssh, but any way I can remote an alt+sysreq+U ?
<jrwren> or make that syscall or something?
<sarnold> did you use the sysrq "emergency readonly remount" thing?
 * sarnold ^5s jrwren 
<jrwren> I did not.
<jrwren> but I want to.
<sarnold> jrwren: hehe, I meant it as a question to hitsujiTMO -- I'm a bit happy you thought of the same thing
<hitsujiTMO> jrwren: echo "command key" > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<sarnold> jrwren: that'd be echo u > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<sarnold> 's' first if you want to sync
<hitsujiTMO> sarnold: hmm, not sure was a few years back
<jrwren> this is getting into crazy territory. I think I'll wait until I'm done reading from that FS.
<sarnold> I was terrified for my first offline filesystem resize :) trying to do it while online is just amazing to me..
<jrwren> this isn't a first for me.
<jrwren> its a first for half online fsck
<hitsujiTMO> resizing an ext partition "should" be trivial enough to be able to do it even when its dirty.
<hitsujiTMO> afterall, i don't think it creates any new inodes
<Bitwise> I'm here in this guide: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-simple-imap how do I test to make sure everything is working properly? xD I previously set up roundcube but now when I go to log in it says "Connection to storage server failed."
<jrwren> hitsujiTMO: i'm getting the error for some reason. I wish I knew why
<jrwren> in this case I mean the resize error.
<Bitwise> Nevermind, I didn't restart the services.
<Bitwise> Hi. If I'm using Postfix and Courier (I installed postfixadmin to make it a bit easier) shouldn't I be able to log into RoundCube with the users I create in postfixadmin?
<tonyyarusso> Bitwise: Can users log in via IMAP with desktop clients and just not Roundcube, or not at all?
<Bitwise> Not at all as far as I know. I can't seem to figure out what the user/pass is supposed to be or which db it's in.
<tonyyarusso> Bitwise: Can you pastebin your courier config, minus any sensitive bits?
<Bitwise> tonyyarusso, Which file exactly?
<tonyyarusso> Bitwise: do you have an /etc/courier/authdaemonrc ?
<Bitwise> tonyyarusso, Yes, http://pastebin.com/GWEJC7vi
<Bitwise> I'm trying to follow this: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#top
<tonyyarusso> Okay, and then an /etc/courier/authmysqlrc I take it?
<tonyyarusso> This tutorial puts them in a database called maildb
<Bitwise> authmysqlrc: http://pastebin.com/9JC2cGjL
<tonyyarusso> So yeah, see if you have anything in the users table of the maildb database
<Bitwise> tonyyarusso, Last I checked there were no entries but at the same time I thought adding a user from postfixadmin would add a user in maildb.
<Bitwise> Also, I now can't log into phpMyAdmin. My username was 'mail' for some reason.
<tonyyarusso> If there are still not entries, then the next step would be to look at the postfixadmin config
<Bitwise> No clue why but I suddenly can't connect to MySQL through socket ... (2)
<Bitwise> Okay, I'm not getting the SQL error anymore.
<Bitwise> tonyyarusso, I logged in as root on phpMyAdmin and I see the problem. I have like three different db's that contain user tables.
<zetheroo> if I am exporting something via /etc/exports is it possible to view all instances of that export being "imported" on other machines on the network!?
<shauno> zetheroo: /var/lib/nfs/rmtab is a good start (but can contain stale entries if clients don't disconnect cleanly)
<Shain> I am unable to connect to my DHCP home network. I can see my network card. I can ping local host, and I believe I have /etc/network/interfaces configured correctly.
<zetheroo> shauno: great thanks! Is there any way to kinda clean up the file to show only current listings?
<shauno> zetheroo: not easily, it's maintained by rpc.mountd, so it may just replace anything it still believes to be true
<shauno> (man rpc.mountd being where this file & behaviour are documented)
<zetheroo> ok ... and this is the easiest way to see where these exports are being mounted to ..
<shauno> I actually just found 'showmount -a' via the same manpage, which I was unaware of.  but it gets its data from the same file
<stemid> so /etc/cron.d/hourly is like 0 * * * * ?
<stemid> I mean /etc/cron.hourly is like 0 * * * * ?
<stemid> I put a script in there, named it foo-bar and made it 0755, tested to run it manually and it worked. but crond never runs it.
<stemid> it's 13:57 here now so I think it should run soon, if it's equal to 0 * * * *
<stemid> I placed it in there 3 hours ago though
<stemid> nope, nothing. I even did while sleep 1; do ps auxww|grep cron; done and I could see no hourly run. and now server time is 14:01
<stemid> made a more traditional cron in /etc/cron.d/foo-bar now 0       *       *       *       *       root    /etc/cron.hourly/foo-bar
<stemid> cron is usually not this hard ;)
<toyotapie> Hello, I am trying to diagnose a memory usage problem with a non-repo app. pmap shows that 65404K is used by '[ anon ]', how can I find out what the 65404K is being used for ?
<raid1ubuntu> i cant setup grub on my raid1 array (MBR) is this possible in general? or do i have to install it on e.g. MBR of /dev/sda ?
<RoyK> raid1ubuntu: sw raid?
<RoyK> raid1ubuntu: anyway - it should work well
<RoyK> just install grub on both disks (if it's sw raid)
<raid1ubuntu> RoyK: host based (intel embedded raid server technology ii)
<RoyK> raid1ubuntu: using that setup myself
<RoyK> raid1ubuntu: then it's probably fakeraid. better not use it
<RoyK> better use md raid
<raid1ubuntu> its md raid
<xnox> RoyK: intel matrix raid, managed by mdadm is actually ok.
<RoyK> oh - didn't know that
<xnox> RoyK: ditto ddf. all others are crap and thus only supported by dmraid =)
<RoyK> raid1ubuntu: I'm using mdraid mirrors for boot on serveral servers - works like a charm
<raid1ubuntu> RoyK: ubuntu setup automaticall detected it.  and now wants to install grub on /dev/md126
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: installing grub onto /dev/md126 is correct.
<RoyK> that's wierd. I thought grub should go to the host drives
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: i had success with UEFI booting off intel matrix raid with mdadm, but not with BIOS/mbr.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: install on MBR (yes/no) in setup, i select yes
<xnox> RoyK: no, the motherboard knows about the fakeraid array and thus has options to boot of the raid.
<RoyK> xnox: ok - never used fakeraid
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: yeah, that's correct -> but my motherboard didn't like it and failed to boot =(
<raid1ubuntu> if i select NO it asks me for a device
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: you should install into MBR.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: of /dev/md126 device.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: ok, but that fails
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: and in firmware configuration (ctrl+I on boot) make sure it's marked as bootable.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: yeah =/ works with UEFI just fine though....
<RoyK> xnox: what would be the difference between using fakeraid and ditching that altogether for plain mdraid?
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: in that case try installing onto a partition, instead of mbr e.g. /dev/md126p1
<RoyK> xnox: why not the host drives?
<raid1ubuntu> ok i will try it
<raid1ubuntu> i have installed the whole OS on the raid1 array
<xnox> RoyK: different ondisk format and different sets of events / controllers.
<xnox> RoyK: if you install to the host drives, you can hose the intel-matrix-raid on disk format.
<xnox> (cause our grub is big and uses extended area i believe)
<xnox> RoyK: then again if all fails, one can try that....
<RoyK> xnox: but what are the advantages of using fakeraid instead of just mdraid?
<xnox> RoyK: plus motherboard bios/firmware sees and checks assembled array and tries to boot that.... not the underlying disks.
<xnox> RoyK: in my experience fakeraid resysncs faster, and you can migrate it offline using firmware tools only - preboot.
<xnox> (e.g. replace and rebuild a spare or failed drive)
<xnox> RoyK: plus it works for dual boot installations as one can have windows on the same array with linux.
<RoyK> that's inded a plus
<xnox> RoyK: whereas with mdadm one can't install windows on top of it.
<xnox> RoyK: people say that "intel firmware sends better/faster notifications about failed drives" but i'm skeptical about that =)
<RoyK> guess I'll stick to old md for the moment
<RoyK> that or zfs
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: please have a look: http://picpaste.com/Photo_2014-02-20_15.07.12-1-f4s7bAFm.jpg  i have no idea what to do
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: i tried /dev/md125 ..126 and md127 for grub but it always failed. i tried also /dev/sda
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: it says something about "... disk not found" in dmesg (see picture)
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: have a non-raided bootloader elsewhere.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: or just use stock mdadm instead of intel-raid.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: do you need/must use intel-raid, or can you use any raid?
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<raid1ubuntu> i could use software-raid but i guess its slower than the intel one, right?
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: no depends yes
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: using raid, you are taking a penalty hit anyway. With raid1, your write is always the slowest of the two drives and reads are upto 2x faster.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: given processing / physical limitations it's a bit longer that slowest drive to write, and a bit less than 2x read gain.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: the difference between mdadm vs fakeraid is negligible.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: yeah i know, i just mean raid1 on software is slower than raid1 host based, thats what i guess, otherwise the raid controller would make no sense^^
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: ..... intel matrix raid controller is software based, it's just software compiled on the rom on your motherboard. It's not actually server-grade hardware raid controller.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: maybe i just only need to fix the "disk not found" problem
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: you could use dmraid.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: why are you using mdadm with intel raid?
<xnox> mdadm with intel raid is not well supported yet.
<raid1ubuntu> i am not sure if it is intel matrix raid
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: what does this say $ mdadm --detail-platform
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: you can execute it from tty2 for example
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: if you are not sure what you are doing, stick with mdadm using linux software raid. It uses kernel md features and is very fast and reliable.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: i have this board in this 1he server: http://ark.intel.com/products/29871/Intel-Server-Board-S5400SF
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: i don't care what the board is, I care what the userspace detects it as =)
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: it says mdadm: imsm capabilities not found for controller: /sys/devices/..........
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: in that case..... i'm not so sure what you are setting up or how.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: cause you are not using fakeraid.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: lspci says: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA RAID CONTROLLER
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: typically, you'd boot into firmware and setup raid arrays as you wish. Have you done that?
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: yes i have created one big array with two disks
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: then during installation, you should _not_ setup any raid.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: if it asks you to activate things say yes.
<raid1ubuntu> in the curses-based setup it tells me that it has detected sata-raid hardware, i select with yes and in manual partioning its there with the raid1 array
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: during install select "use full disk, use lvm" (default option) and select only one drive -> that raid1 array.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: yeah so just install onto that.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: if i select this, its only showing up the usb-stick i am installign from
<xnox> raid1ubuntu:  in manual partitioning do not enter "configure software raid menus" and don't change anything there.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: yes, i know, i just select this
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: can you try Trusty Tahr 14.04 installer? i think it may have a fix for that.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: i am on 14.04, 12.04 freezed when i said do partioning now
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: this is a screenshot of 12.02 but it is the same on 14.04
<raid1ubuntu> http://picpaste.com/Photo_2014-02-20_02.32.07-1-CS2Wqwz5.jpg
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: the setup detects the (at boot time controller-setup-) configured array by itself
<tych0> hi hallyn, i'm having a problem with lxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965608/ just seems to hang
<tych0> FWIW i can run the command manually and it works fine
<tych0> so it is something about the environment, i suppose
<hallyn> tych0: which release are you on?
<tych0> hallyn: trusty
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: the device, at grub-installer installation time would be called /dev/mapper/isw_<letters>_<name> (where name typically is Volume0)
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: i am now finishing the installation without boot, try to boot into the system from install, and then try to setup grub on the raid again, if that fails, i will remove the controller-raid1 disable the controller an go with software raid as you mentioned, i think this can be set up in the setup too?
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: not md*
<hallyn> tych0: I'm guessing it' related to bug 1166841
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: yeah, but to do software raid, you will need to change in firmware -> remove raid arrays, mark drives as non-raid.
<xnox> (or something like that)
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: yes, i know thats what i meant with  "remove the controller-raid1" hehe
<tych0> ah, hm
<tych0> my $LANG is en_GB on this box
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: /dev/mapper/isd_letters_name ... ok i will look
<tych0> well, en_GB.UTF-8
<hallyn> tych0: when the lxc-create is hung,c an you confirm that locale-gen is running?
<tych0> hallyn: yes, although it'll take me a few minutes to get back there, but i can do that
<hallyn> tych0: well, just setting yoru LANG to en_GB.UTF-8 in the script may fix it
<tych0> ok, will do
<hallyn> there is some sort of hornet's nest lurking in the locale stuff, but I don't know what's going to come of it
<tych0> :-)
<pmatulis> raid1ubuntu: mdadm in 14.04 will include fakeraid support.  dunno if that is available and working yet
<pmatulis> (dmraid no longer used)
<xnox> pmatulis: well i should write the status report about htat.
<xnox> pmatulis: let me mail it out.
<pmatulis> xnox: thanks, mail destination?
<xnox> pmatulis: ubuntu-devel probably.
<raid1ubuntu> my server got 32gb ram how big should the SWAP partition be ?
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: default - 32gb if you want suspend/hybernate to have a chance at working
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: i use 32GB swap with 32GB of RAM on my desktop =)
 * xnox ponders if can class myself as server....
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: for a always-up server with no hibernate required ?
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: you still want swap.... e.g. when i'm running big databases they use swap as disk-cache thus speeding up IO
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: the machien is going to be hosted in a data-center of my university (yeah i really managed to get them host my server :D)
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: things go blazingly fast if you can store 10GB of data in ram and move it about.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: i presume you have like terabyte drives that 32GB of swap is peanuts and a big performance gain.
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: ok i will use 64gb
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: the setup does not offer any raid-menus on partioning screen (i have disabled the controller and want to go for soft-raid now) any idea how to enable them?
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: there is no fdisk in F2 console
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: follow step-by-steps i've pasted to you earlier.
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: go into something else / manual, enter configure raid, configure your raid1, back-out back to "Guided partitioning", select default install and then you'll be offered to install onto configured software raid device.
<xnox> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: thats what i am actually doing (thx for the link) but there was no free disk.. i managed to fix the problem by selecting the sdba, select delete, cancel (this would take hours) and go back to the setup main menu, and reenter partioning, no i am able to create free disk space .... and NOW there is a raid menu.. *phew*
<Dry_Lips> Anyone here using cloudflare? Does it work like a full reverse proxy, so that people will see a cloudflare ip instead of the ip of your server when they ping a domain that uses cloudflare?
<utlemming> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965928  -- did 14.04 introduce a breaking change on QCOW2 compatability with older versions of qemu?
<hallyn> utlemming: yeah I saw something in the git changelog tha tmight be relevant
<hallyn> (breakfasting, biab)
<cfhowlett> !trusty|utlemming,
<ubottu> utlemming,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<raid1ubuntu> yay, grub on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<utlemming> hallyn: ping when you get back, if you would
<raid1ubuntu> is there a way to skip swap space wiping at the end of the setup?
<hallyn> utlemming: so hm.  it looks like it is defaulting to compat=1.1 which i think should be ok...
<hallyn> (meaning it's a bug)
<hallyn> utlemming: presumably you can try compat=1.0...
<hallyn> no that isn't valid
<utlemming> hallyn: yeah, I tried compat=0.10 and it failed
<utlemming> hallyn: per what I found, you need 0.10 for pre-1.1 versions
<hallyn> d'oh.  i missed htat you were on 12.04 for the mount
<utlemming> hallyn: yeah, the problem is going form trusty to precise :/
<hallyn> utlemming: but 0.10 works everywhere?
<utlemming> hallyn: it seems that it works except on precise
<hallyn> I see - in your pastebin, that's the same file?
<utlemming> hallyn: it is...test.img created on latest trusty build, and then copied to the latest precise build
<hallyn> utlemming: please open a bug.  i'll try to reproduce it with upstream qemu git, hand-built as 1.7 and 1.2 trees
<hallyn> (so i can file against upstream)
<utlemming> hallyn: sure, doing so now
<hallyn> thx
<hallyn> utlemming: fwiw there are some other qcow2 related bugs in trusty's git whic i need to nail down
<utlemming> hallyn: ack, good to know
<tych0> hallyn: so locale-gen is not running when lxc-create is hung
<tych0> and setting LANGUAGE, LANG, and LC_ALL to en_US.UTF-8 didn't fix anything :-(
<hallyn> tych0: please file a bug;  i'll lose track otehrwise
<tych0> hallyn: ok, on ubuntu/lxc or just lxc?
<hallyn> ubuntu/lxc
<tych0> will do
<utlemming> hallyn: bug #1282655
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1282655 in qemu "qcow2 images are not backwards compatiable with 12.04's qcow2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282655
<hallyn> smoser: do you have the rights to subscribe the server team to slof bugs?  (I don't)
<hallyn> utlemming: thanks.  (with lxc 1.0 release coming today it's good timing :)
<utlemming> hallyn: lol
<raid1ubuntu> xnox: thx for your help!
<raid1ubuntu> cu
<xnox> raid1ubuntu: are you all installed now?
<xnox> =)
<xnox> \o/
<joshu__> hi using parted for the first time. I have a new attached disk 4GB. If I use the following command: `    parted -s -a optimal /dev/sdb mkpart primary 645 4294` Does that mean that the root partition will be 4GB and be aligned 32K?
<joshu__> cross posting on #ubuntu
<ikonia> joshu__: please don't
<ikonia> joshu__: ask in the correct channel please, don't post across the channels
<joshu__> ikonia won't do again
<ikonia> no problem, thanks
<bananapie> Hello, is Linux's pppd daemon, which is used for PPPoE, userspace or kernel space?
<joshu__> I'm trying in vain but I can't get the right parted command to create the following root partition: ` 1      32.8kB  4295MB  4295MB  primary`
<joshu__> the disk is 4gb (4294)
<axisys> how to activate the change in nsswitch.conf? changed from 'hosts: files dns' to 'hosts: dns [!UNAVAIL=return] files'
<RoyK> axisys: no change needed, the file is parsed on login
<axisys> RoyK: hmm.. ok so I didn't need to reload nscd for all this tacplus sessions.. thanks
<tych0> hi hallyn, when i do an lxc-start, i'm getting: lxc-start: command get_state failed to receive response
<tych0> any ideas what's up?
<hallyn> tych0: again - is this on trusty? lxc from ppa, or from trusty archive?
<tych0> trusty archive, sorry
<hallyn> tych0: how exactly did you create the container?
<hallyn> tych0: can you do 'lxc-start -n <container> -l trace -o outout' and then pastebinit outout?
<tych0> sudo lxc-create sudo lxc-create -n juju-bootstrap -t ubuntu-cloud -- -r precise
<tych0> although when i install cgroup-lite it seems to work
<tych0> hallyn: that's enough of a workaround for me; do you want me to trace it?
<hallyn> srgraber: ^
<hallyn> tych0: lxc is supposed to require cgroup-lite
<tych0> ah
<tych0> :-)
<hallyn> so until cgmanager is in main, yes you  must have cgroup-lite installed
<tych0> ok, cool
<tych0> that answers my question, thanks!
<vfsm> hi all
<hallyn> tych0 - np - ttyl
<hallyn> tych0: ok back to your locale issue :)  can you reproduce the issue by just putting the lxc-create command inside a 2-line #!/bin/sh script?
<hallyn> tych0: and if so, can you do "env" right above the lxc-create, and pastebin the result?
<tych0> hallyn: no i did try that
<tych0> but i can do an env right before i run it in the script i'm doing now
<hallyn> and it fails that way?
<tych0> hallyn: doesn't fail in a plain shell script
<tych0> just in our crazy cloud installer script
<tych0> so i'll have that run env and post that on the bug
<hallyn> tych0: actually i think locale isn't to blame here.  i can reproduce your warnings, without a hang
<hallyn> i suspect actually that what you  had
<hallyn> was a debconf menu waiting for input
<tych0> yep
<tych0> that's what i was thinking too
<tych0> hung in timzeone
<hallyn> but why...  you don't get the debconf when you do it by hand
<hallyn> stgraber: is there a way to tell apt-get that it should be non-interactive?
<hallyn> (regarding bug 1282657)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1282657 in lxc "lxc-create hangs in some cases on trusty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282657
<tych0> it is already doing dpkg -f noninteractive
<hallyn> bug in dpkg?  <shrug>
<tych0> that would be really unfortunate :-(
<tych0> i had some theory about this a while ago
<tych0> i forget what it was
<Bitwise> Hi, anyone willing to take a look at my configuration? I'm trying to set up a basic mail server but I think there is something wrong with my dns configuration. (I know asking to asking is bad but understanding me may take some time.)
<hallyn> hm.  qcow2 snapshots work fine locally on my trusty laptop...
<zartoosh> hi
<hallyn> time for some git bisect goodness
<hallyn> i should come up with a cool script like arges does
<hallyn> except every compile requires manual intervention, so it probably wouldn't work too well
<hallyn> arges: actually... have you seen this bug?  if you start kvm with a qcow backin store, it works fine on bare metal, but in nested grub fails to  load the kernel
<arges> hallyn: nope. haven't seen that one yet : )
<hallyn> (or, it could be weird environments involved - my nested case is trusty in precise's qemu on trusty kernel)
<hallyn> (but i'm discounting that since jdstrand has seen similar problems)
<Bitwise> Hi, how should roundcube be configured in relation to postfixadmin and the maildb? I'm following this guide: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<Bitwise> I'd imagine one login should get into all of those services.
<Patrickdk> first, what does any of what you said have to do at all with same random link you found in the internet? expecially that link
<Patrickdk> as roundcube is an imap client, it should be configured for your imap server, and has nothing to do with postfixadmin
<Bitwise> I'm asking about making one login for all of them.
<Patrickdk> for all of what?
<Patrickdk> so far I only see postfixadmin and maildb
<Bitwise> postfix, postfixadmin, roundcube, courier
<Patrickdk> in that case, you just have to make courier work
<Patrickdk> and make it work the way postfixadmin expects
<Patrickdk> though, I dunno why you want to make life so hard on yourself
<Bitwise> Patrickdk, I think my courier configuration is correct.
<Patrickdk> then there you go then
<Patrickdk> everything uses the same password, time to move on
<sarnold> 123456
<hallyn> well, apparently it's not the first level qemu.  maybe it's actually the 1.0 qemu on the trusty kernel messing something up
<Bitwise> I'm trying to add an mx record with noip.com. I see no reason why I can't use mail.mydomain.tld how do I make mail.mydomain.tld resolve to the same my same server?
<sarnold> Bitwise: do not use CNAMEs for MX records.
<Bitwise> I'm not.
<sarnold> good good.
<Patrickdk> hmm, cnames are invalid :)
<Bitwise> postfixadmin says Invalid domain mail.mydomain.tld, and/or not discoverable in DNS
<Bitwise> I have a feeling the same misconfiguration has also been preventing me from sending mail.
<Patrickdk> why would that be valid?
<sarnold> what does 'host' or 'dig' report?
<Patrickdk> tld is not a valid tld
<GrueMaster> Is there a simple fix for the vt=7 issue in grub2 on Ubuntu Server (12.04.3/4) installs?  Not finding a working solution on google.
<Bitwise> host says it's not found.
<Bitwise> I added the mx record using noip.com. I'm not sure if I did it correctly though.
<Bitwise> http://screencloud.net/v/3JYT I edited the goodies out but the rest is the same.
<Bitwise> Postfix can't receive. It keeps bouncing off mail.mydomain.tld'
<sarnold> anything interesting in the logs?
<Bitwise> (excluding the apostrophe, that was a typo)
<Bitwise> sarnold, Indeed, http://pastebin.com/dCQP6ePv
<sarnold> Bitwise: can that machine still not resolve mail.whatever?
<Bitwise> host mail.whatever says not found
<sarnold> Bitwise: aha, good, you've got something concrete to troubleshoot. figure out why your MX isn't resolvable.
<Bitwise> I honestly have no idea where to start.
<Bitwise> In /etc/hosts I have 127.0.0.1	localhost\n127.0.0.1	mail.mydomain.tld
<sarnold> use whois to find your authoritative resolvers; use dig or host on each of those authoritative servers in turn to query for your MX and then to query the address of the name returned for the MX
<sarnold> you should probably delete that last line -- having 127.0.0.1 reverse-lookup to something other than localhost is probably going to break something.
<sarnold> change it to 127.0.1.1 or 127.0.2.1 or something if you must keep it
<sarnold> but having a fake entry in hosts is going to make troubleshooting your broken DNS so much arder
<Bitwise> $ whois mydomain.tld -> NOT FOUND
<sarnold> yikes, time to see how good your registrar's support group is :)
<sarnold> either check your domain owner interface or give them a call or something.
<Bitwise> When I do a whois on some website it gives me the results for no-ip.org
#ubuntu-server 2014-02-21
<Bitwise> When I do an nslookup I get this: http://pastebin.com/UVXUf6az
<Bitwise> I have a feeling the first two lines aren't how they should be.
<sarnold> Bitwise: well, yes and no. it does show what a local caching proxy has discovered. But that's of no help to other machines on the internet. nslookup lets you query specific servers. Once you figure out why your registrar threw away your domain, you'll be able to figure out which DNS servers to query to make sure it is alive again
<Bitwise> sarnold, Would it matter that I'm not accepting connections on port 80?
<sarnold> Bitwise: no. what matters most is that your "whois example.org" queries show you don't exist.
<Bitwise> I don't want anyone using the server unless they're on localhost.
<sarnold> wait, what?
<Bitwise> I'm just trying to host an email server for my own use only.
<sarnold> oh, so you're surprised that your domain doesn't exist. this is an odd use case to say the least, I don't know how well most existing tools will handle this.
<sarnold> s/you're surprised/you're not surprised/
<sarnold> Bitwise: if you can tolerate pop you might want to consider a vastly different alternative: https://www.powerdns.com/powermail.html
<Bitwise> What exactly is different? I didn't think having the server go down whenever my computer is off was very interesting.
<sarnold> Bitwise: most people want their mail servers to community with the internet. :)
<Bitwise> The DNS entry won't propagate if my computer/server is off/down?
<sarnold> it can't; you don't have a domain.
<Bitwise> sarnold, https://www.whatsmydns.net according to this website my site is on all but one and my mx record is on all
<sarnold> awesome site
<Bitwise> sarnold, Shouldn't I be able to send/receive mail locally?
<sarnold> Bitwise: hehe, at this point I'm so confused about what you're trying to achieve and how you're doing it that I'm out of ideas. I suspect if you want to keep using the tools you've chosen that you'll need to configure things to make them happy, but your setup seems so far from normal that I just don't know what to suggest next. sorry.
<Bitwise> I'm just trying to turn my computer into a simple mail server that can send/receive to/from gmail. I like the RoundCube user interface so I suppose I'll use that but I'll gladly use something else if setup proves easier.
<sarnold> Bitwise: okay, that makes some sense -- except for "receive from gmail" -- what do you mean by that?
<sarnold> Bitwise: well, okay, I guess now that I think about it I'm also confused by "send to gmail" :) do you have a gmail account that you'd like send through? or ..
<Bitwise> sarnold, A common user sending me emails from their gmail account.
<sarnold> Bitwise: how will gmail's mail servers find your mail server if you intend it to be reachable only from localhost?
<Bitwise> sarnold, I meant only I should be able to access the sending interface.
<Bitwise> As in, I will be the only person who can send an email from my server.
<sarnold> Bitwise: ah. the 'sending interface' is going to be the /usr/sbin/sendmail binary...
<Bitwise> Yes, which I'm hoping can be simplified a bit by using RoundCube.
<sarnold> Bitwise: sorry, I don't have the time today to properly confine an application not in the archive
<Bitwise> Alright, no problem.
<hallyn> ok the problem appears to be the trust kernel.  qemu version don't really matter.  i'll try to verify that tomorrow with various host kernels
<lifeless> hallyn: what bug?
<hallyn> lifeless: nested qemu, where bottom host is trusty kernel, cannot start a qcow2 image - grub can't load the kernel or something
<hallyn> lifeless: i've at least verified it on a precise and trusty userspace, both with trusty kernel
<hallyn> the first level qemu guest is trusty
<hallyn> (have not varied that yet)
<hallyn> tomorrow i'll see whether different firs tlevel guests help, and then i guess i'll have to bisect the host kernel
<hallyn> anyway i'm outta here.  can't set that test up now
<lifeless> yuck!
<lifeless> gnight
<hallyn> gnight
<shreezbot> Hello!  I need a little help troubleshooting an issue I'm having with a server rebooting for no apparent reason...
<Patrickdk> check your psu
<Patrickdk> or did you want us to throw out other random things to check?
<shreezbot> I've looked in the syslog and in almost all of the logs in /var, but none of them give me any clues as to why it could.
<Patrickdk> then it's likely not an os issue
<Patrickdk> time to start looking at hardware
<shreezbot> Hmmm, is there a decent tool that might help me diagnose potential hardware issues?
<Patrickdk> dmesg
<Patrickdk> but if nothing is there, well
<sheptard> shreezbot: memtest86
<sheptard> shreezbot: also check psu voltages
<shreezbot> lm-sensors is showing that my voltages look good
<Patrickdk> psu voltages yes, but that isn't a reliable test though :(
<Patrickdk> atleast for me, had 3 psu's die, but voltages where always good
<shreezbot> Is there a better test other than breaking out a voltmeter?
<Patrickdk> voltmeter is a horrible test
<sarnold> shreezbot: I had a machine lock without warning when under load due to machine check exceptions; you could try installing mcelog and see if you get some that are fixed, which might help explain the ones that aren't fixed..
<Patrickdk> you need to stress test it, put a good load on it, and see if the voltage is still stable then
<Patrickdk> I assume no ecc memory? and you check the bios log if you have one
<Patrickdk> I had a system that was set to reboot on ecc memory errors
<shreezbot> One thing I did notice is that after the machine comes back up, the CPU seems to be hot as fuck.  The CPU fans spin up really high to cool it down...
<sarnold> shreezbot: that's common when booting, many systems do that; if that's the only symptom of hot cpu, it might not actually be hot..
<shreezbot> Well, when I check lm-sensors, it is actually over 55 degrees.
<sarnold> ever been around a mac pro dual g5 tower? damn thing sounds louder than most servers when it boots..
<sarnold> BIOS tends to be horrible code that draws surprising power, or so I've been lead to understand. 55 doesn't seem too horrible..
<shreezbot> I'm just worried that I have a hardware issue with no real way to troubleshoot it...
<th3joker> Crikey ever had one of the Mac 2U servers, damn thing is louder than a jet engine
<shreezbot> Since I don't have a ton of spare parts lying around...
<th3joker> 55 is ok, wouldn't worry about that
<shreezbot> I'm guessing a bunch of "^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@" in the syslog means that's when it likely restarted, right?
<th3joker> Check your ram that's usually the culprit for random reboots, if you have physical access to the server
<th3joker> Download the memtest ISO and run it if there's a cd drive or dd it to a USB drive if not
<shreezbot> How long do those tests usually take to run?
<th3joker> Anything from a few minutes to a few hours
<shreezbot> Unfortunately, this is a production system  :)
<th3joker> Depends how much ram you have for starters
<th3joker> Out of hours ;-)
<shreezbot> This particular machine is a physical box and it has 24 GB
<th3joker> I would pull the modules, clean them and then test, you can rule out bad connection and bad ram at the same time
<th3joker> Save you running the test twice at least
<shreezbot> I may have to do that
<th3joker> Yeah, ugly but gotta be done sometimes
<shreezbot> We don't have a lot of Linux in our shop, so I don't know much about it unfortunatley, but we have this ONE app that the vendor insists will only run on Ubuntu...
<th3joker> Wait this is Ubuntu, there's a memtest built into grub... DOH
<th3joker> When you boot select the memtest option
<th3joker> Lol
<shreezbot> lol, I'll do that
<shreezbot> I just hope it doesn't take too terribly long
<th3joker> Yeah it can take a few minutes, not always though
<th3joker> Leave it overnight
<shreezbot> Oh, I can't do that
<th3joker> 24/7 access?
<shreezbot> Yup
<th3joker> is it hosting websites or db?
<shreezbot> Unfortunately
<th3joker> Etc.
<shreezbot> db
<th3joker> Pants
<shreezbot> It is some rules engine db
<th3joker> Any failover
<shreezbot> Of course not!
<th3joker> Lmao, I love those sort
<shreezbot> If they gave me money for failover I wouldn't be awake right now!  :D
<th3joker> They'll be moaning when it dies and you have to wait for new modules
<shreezbot> Yea, and I'll have to worry if they're going to fire my ass when I was the one that insisted that we have failover
<shreezbot> For an Operating system that I warned them ahead of time that I don't know shit about...
<Patrickdk> heh, time to virtualize it
<th3joker> Eek
<shreezbot> Yea, I'm anxiously looking for an opportunity to get out of this mess...
<th3joker> Contract it out
<Patrickdk> that is one thing I do love about virtualizeation, move the vm's, then take the host down for inspection
<shreezbot> Unfortunately this is one of two Linux servers in the entire shop, and the other one is physical as well.
<shreezbot> And our virtualization guys won't touch Linux...
<shreezbot> Windows only...
<th3joker> Yeah gotta love vm
<shreezbot> Sorry, Hyper-V only...
<shreezbot> :)
<shreezbot> Honestly, this experience has given me a newfound love for Linux.  I intend to expose myself to it as much as possible..
<shreezbot> It just runs so much better than Windows in the server world.  Windows servers have entirely too much overhead just for the OS
<th3joker> Ubuntu server is pretty awesome, in fact Linux distros are all awesome
<shreezbot> I'll agree
<shreezbot> I've converted all of my machines at home to Ubuntu exept for my gaming laptop
<th3joker> Switched to Linux servers years ago and never looked back
<th3joker> I quite like freenas too for home use
<th3joker> Have a look if you get the time
<Patrickdk> I do a mixture of windows and linux servers
<th3joker> Has zfs built in which is nice
<shreezbot> Oh, that is cool1
<Patrickdk> ubuntu has zfs too
<th3joker> Yeah but it's not au-naturel in Ubuntu
<shauno> worth noting that hyper-v doesn't mean you can't host linux guests; msft list ubuntu 12.04 onwards as supported - http://technet.microsoft.com/library/cc794868(WS.10).aspx
<Patrickdk> th3joker, why not?
<Patrickdk> I wonder if the new freebsd release fixed up their zfs stuff
<shreezbot> shauno, Yea, I know it is supported, and our virtualization guys know that as well, they just don't want to touch it because they don't know anything about it...
<Patrickdk> cause zfs on freebsd was a lot of issues
<sarnold> llnl supports ZoL.. is there a similar Big User of zfs on freebsd?
 * Patrickdk is using illumos, pretty happy with it
<shreezbot> My primary job responsibility is a z/OS systems programmer and we use zfs for the UNIX system services
<dthorman> Hello I was wondering if anyone else was having issues installing packages in us-west-2 I am getting E: Failed to fetch http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libe/liberror-perl/liberror-perl_0.17-1_all.deb: 403  Forbidden
<shreezbot> It is amazing
<dthorman> I was also getting that error for some other packages
<Patrickdk> I was thinking about moving half my systems to illumos, but then though, dunno if I want to package all that software
<dthorman> the above 403 occurred while just attempting to install git, it doesn't look like all packages fail but I wasn't sure if anyone had a work around... maybe another package source I could point to
<shreezbot> It is weird stuff like this that makes me question my sanity.  I have a cronjob that runs fine when I manually, but when cron runs it, it starts and then just sits there...
<sarnold> dthorman: thanks, being looked at
<dthorman> sarnold: Ok, thank you :)
<sarnold> dthorman: us-west-1 ought to work, might be cheaper than jumping to us-east* or mirror.anl.gov ..
<dthorman> sarnold: Ok, I will use that for now
<dthorman> sarnold: is there an ETA on a fix or is there someone who might know?
<sarnold> dthorman: our guy said it ought to fall back to the main servers within a few minutes, but a real fix will take longer
<shauno> shreezbot: that's a very typical problem.  when you run it manually, there's a lot of environment variables (especially the current path) set; when cron runs it, there isn't.  so you need to check your script for such assumptions
<Bitwise> Will DNS even work if I have mydomain.no-ip.org rather than my very own domain.tld ?
<Bitwise> As in could I have to point to my computer and then have mail.mydomain.no-ip.org also point to my computer?
<shauno> what are you actually trying to do?  this sounds a lot like you're trying to solve the wrong problem
<Bitwise> shauno, I'm trying to host my own basic mail server.
<dthorman> sarnold: Ok, thanks again!
<sarnold> dthorman: thanks for the report! :)
<th3joker> Bitwise: Never tried to run a mail server on a non static ip
<th3joker> Internally you would point your clients at the local ip
<th3joker> No need to go external to come back in
<Bitwise> My IP is static.
<th3joker> Which mail server are you planning on running
<Bitwise> postfix/courier
<th3joker> Yeah postfix is nice and easy
<th3joker> Do you have a domain registered?
<th3joker> With some form of external DNS setup
<shauno> I'm not sure I'd use the word 'easy'; trying to run a mailserver on a residential connection is harsh on the best of days
<th3joker> Nah, I have 80MB fibre here would run a mail server easy peasy
<th3joker> Not sure what Bitwise has though
<sarnold> shauno,th3joker, I believe Bitwise intends to turn this machine off from time to time too; it'd be best to ask for details before solving problems ;) I got lost though...
<th3joker> Lol
<th3joker> Well that's not really going to work then
<shauno> it's not so much the speed, it's that residential isps don't score to well in dns blacklists, since most the mail coming from them is from compromised windows boxes
<Bitwise> I'm the only one who is going to be sending mail from it. I have a no-ip.org subdomain and I registered an mx record as mail.mydomain.no-ip.org doesn't seem to working as whois lookups fail, as sarnold said earlier.
<shauno> do you plan on receiving inbound mail at the same server?
<th3joker> Why set up a mail server to simply send mail for one client, seems a bit like overkill
<th3joker> Try zoho and point your domain mx record at that
<th3joker> Bit like google apps when it was free
<th3joker> Free mail server
<th3joker> No need to reinvent the wheel for a single client
<Bitwise> Yes, shauno. th3joker I'm just doing this for the experience.
<th3joker> Gotcha
<th3joker> Well then that's cool
<th3joker> You want an old machine that's on 24/7 for starters
<th3joker> Then you can set up your own DNS, nameservers etc, might as well go the whole hog
<th3joker> What's your Internet connection like
<Bitwise> 4MBps down, 10 Mbps up
<shauno> just because I know the pitfalls that are coming, I'd step back and make sure you can get 25 in & out first, it's not unusual for isps to block those, which will sink your ship
<shauno> then worry about getting local delivery working first; you shouldn't need dns at that stage, as long as you're sending to/from domains listed in postfix as myhostname / mydestination
<Bitwise> I'm going to be the only one sending mail from the server and I don't plan to receive much mail.
<shauno> once you're happy it's actually functional, is when you need to start look at making it reachable from the outside
<shauno> if you worry about the outside before the inside, you'll end up as what I like to call "nigeria's best friend"
<Bitwise> Hahaha. I don't plan to even use this server more than once.
<drewery> Bitwise are you gonna spam people ? :)
<sheptard> prolly
<Bitwise> No. I'm just doing this for the experience. The one time I'll use it is the first time it works and that will just be a test email to my gmail account.
<Bitwise> Well I guess I'll show it off a bit so I'll actually probably end up sending more emails.
<sarnold> shauno: haha, love that :)
<shauno> it'd be funnier if it wasn't true ;)  it seems to be the default configuration for "yay, it works" mailservers
<shauno> Bitwise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto  actually works quite well.  the only change I'd make is that if you're using no-ip, just use your regular hostname as the MX name.  trying to create a 'mail' subdomain will be more trouble than it's worth
<shauno> but seriously, watch /var/log/mail.log and be amazed at how quickly the rest of the world wants to use your server too.  hopefully that'll scare you into making sure they can't
<Bitwise> I'm just trying to get the basics down right now. :p
<shauno> oh I realise that.  just sharing experience; I'm the only person that uses my mailserver.  a quick grep of my logs shows I've rejected 919 'Relay access denied' in the last 3 hours
<Bitwise> Ohmy..
<sheptard> shauno: you don't run spamd or anything?
<shauno> that's before spamd; that's clients connecting and trying to use my host to send to other hosts.  spamd comes into play once postfix has already decided to accept & deliver
<shauno> (which is a good thing.  "you're not in my subnet, go away" is a lot less computationally expensive than spamd)
<adam007> Defered connection refused by 127.0.0.1
<adam007> what i must do ? i want setup sendmail
<adam007> for php mailing..
<adam007> any suggestion for this ?
<adam007> need help :(
<Bitwise> adam007, I'm having the exact same problem.
<adam007> Bitwise did you arleady get the solution ?
<Bitwise> Not yet.
<Bitwise> The immediate problem I'm having right now is logging into postfixadmin
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm setting up apache with ssl for a diaspora node, and I see that ssh is listening on 443, blocking apache. Is there a "best practice" for using ssl in this case?
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't mind using 22 for ssh, as the port is not forwarded at router
<Bitwise> to=<me.mydomain@localhost>, orig_to=<me@mydomain>
<Bitwise> It then bounces because status=bounced (unknown user: "mydomain")
<Bitwise> I remember reading about this. There is a setting for it. I can't remember what it was. :\
<Bitwise> "yay, it works!!!!!!"
<Bitwise> "what's a segfault?"
<abzmodeel> I'm trying to connect through to a ftpd and it won't work. I'll reinstall distro and always after restart the problem occurs.
<TJ-> Do you mean the ftpd service on the server doesn't start automatically?
<med___> stgraber, congrats on the LXC 1.0 release. Nicely done.
<stgraber> med___: thanks!
<wrale> hello world.. I'm seeing an issue on Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS 64-bit, where SR-IOV virtual functions don't appear as expected in 'ip link show'... Instead of getting the VF(s) below the PF(s), I get what appears to be additional PF(s).  Trying to configure them via 'ip link set DEV vf 0 mac aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff'  (or anything similar, appears to not work)
<fishcooker> is there any network manager for command line?
<wrale> fishcooker: there is the network service.. closet thing to what you're asking is probably editing /etc/network/interfaces.. or perhaps the 'ip' command
<wrale> *closest
<fishcooker> how about network manager cli?
<fishcooker> actually this is wireless network
<wrale> i know of none, but there may be something out ther
<rickbeldin> someone wrote up using network manager with 'nmcli' :  http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=1163023
<rickbeldin> example:  sudo nmcli dev status
<rickbeldin> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE
<rickbeldin> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<rickbeldin> eth0       802-3-ethernet    unavailable
<fishcooker> is it work when the box will functioning as AP, rickbeldin?
<rickbeldin> No idea.  I just tried for the first time on my laptop.  ;)
<rickbeldin> I remembered having seen the command in the past, the result of hitting tab-tab too quickly.  ;)
<fishcooker> LoL
<fishcooker> but thanks for the advice.. cool nmcli
<kantlive-> hey all. im using 4TB WD drives with 4K advanced format. 512 logical, 4k physical. should i format starting on 2048 or 4096 sector with parted?
<bjf> stgraber, is --dir not supported with lxc-create?
<stgraber> bjf: I thought it was when combined with -B dir, but apparently it's not... hallyn ^
<hallyn> source says "--dir is not yet supported"
<hallyn> You can however put the whole container somewhere else using -P lxcpath...
<bjf> hallyn, stgraber thanks
<hallyn> Another thing tha twould be nice to have is specifiable block device for -B loop.  We actually used to have it...
<hallyn> (but then what we have *today* is less fragile :)
<stgraber> hallyn: source says that but the manpage doesn't ;)
<hallyn> Hm.  it might be a very simple patch to make it work.
<bjf> stgraber, $ sudo lxc-start -n test -d
<bjf> lxc-start: Executing '/sbin/init' with no configuration file may crash the host
<bjf> stgraber, that's kind of disturbing
<stgraber> bjf: if you used -P with create, you also need to pass -P to any of the commands after that
<bjf> stgraber, ah!
<stgraber> bjf: or you can set it locally once and for all in /etc/lxc/lxc.conf (lxc.lxcpath = /your/path)
<bjf> stgraber, that makes obvious sense now that you pointed it out
<hazmat> lxc 1.0 !! :-)
<hallyn> grr.  so saucy kernel doesn't do nesting at all.
<hallyn> smb: do you have a chart somewhere of your findings on supported qemu nesting combinations?
<rostam> Hi using ubuntu 12.04 server. For testing propose, I would like configure my system after power cycle run an script after finishing the script reboot the system. This should happen only once and during this time no login is allowed.  Is there anyway I can do this? thx
<Daviey> roaksoax: Hey!  I wanted to check if you intentionally used a different licence for iscpy's debian/* ?
<roaksoax> Daviey: hey man! I guess I'm just used to doing GPL+ hen i do packaging. I can change that
<Daviey> Yeah, unless it was intentional.. it can become a pain to differ.. especially if patches start being in debian/patches/
<Daviey> roaksoax: the extended description does sound a bit sales pitchy... If it were me, i'f tone it down a little.. but just personal taste.
<hallyn> smb: zul: bug 1283179 is calling for you :)
<zul> hallyn:  the libxl one?
<hallyn> yeah
<roaksoax> Daviey: yeah the description is copy/paste from upstream
<zul> yeah i know about it
<hallyn> lost our bot?
<hallyn> cool then i'll remove it from my inbox
<roaksoax> Daviey: ok I uploaded again! Thanks for reviewing this
<Daviey> zul: Why are the tests failng in manilla?
<Daviey> zul: not a blocker, but you have python-keystoneclient and python-eventlet declared twice as deps.  Not sure on the bundled upstream gz files.. but they seem to be windows only.
<Daviey> zul: Presumably you are MIR'ing this, if so - remove the
<Daviey> zul: Presumably you are MIR'ing this, if so - remove the || true for the tests, and the duplicate depends.  Accepted.
<GrueMaster> rostam: oem-config does something like this (although all of the <alt> tty's are still available).
<GrueMaster> Shouldn't be too dificult to create an upstart job that runs before the tty jobs.
<hochmeister> can someone help me with this upstart conf: http://pastebin.com/hXS525Ed ?? It's acting strangely. When the logger command in the pre-start stanza is commented, upstart says "Job failed to start". When uncommented I get a classpath related error.
<sarnold> hochmeister: sorry, nothing really jumps out, except to notice that $DEFAULTFILE appears to be sourced twice; is that necessary?
<Bitwise> hochmeister, CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH this should be on a separate line.
<Bitwise> Just kidding, I'm slow.
<Bitwise> hochmeister, Does $OPTS contain $CLASSPATH?
<Bitwise> If not then line 35 should actually be java -classpath $CLASSPATH $OPTS com.nextuc.services.ZuoraOrderProcessor >> /var/log/teamup/services/zuora-order-processor.log 2>&1
<webfox> Hello folks!
<hochmeister> Hey Bitwise. No, $OPTS doesn't contain $CLASSPATH. Just log4j configuration.
<webfox> I need a help in order to set a server DNS because I guess it is not working properly here. I am guetting this message when trying to get-apt update : http://pastebin.com/jWaPd750
<webfox> Could someone help me please?
<hochmeister> adding that --classpath option as you suggested doesn't have any affect.
<hochmeister> The job still fails to start.
<Bitwise> hochmeister, -classpath not --classpath
<hochmeister> no output to the upstart log, only "start: Job failed to start" to stdout.
<hochmeister> Bitwise: that's what I meant.
<guntbert> webfox: what does   dig br.archive.ubuntu.com   say?
<hallyn> smb: ok so certainly saucy kernel - on either precise or kernel userspace - cannot support nested kvm
<Bitwise> hochmeister, Open terminal to the proper directory and run (obviously handling the variables accordingly): java -classpath $CLASSPATH $OPTS com.nextuc.services.ZuoraOrderProcessor
<hochmeister> Bitwise: this works as expected with and without (CLASSPATH set in the environment) the classpath option.
<hochmeister> the issue is that logger command on like 25
<hochmeister> when commented the job fails to start. When uncommented, I see the expected message in syslog.
<Bitwise> What happens if it's uncommented? Does the Java program run?
<hochmeister> no because it's not picking up the variables sourced in the defauls file.
<webfox> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/xQz5eKDH
<hochmeister> Bitwise: if I specify the classpath as so, it doesn't complain about not able to find the namespace but I need other values from the environment for the java service to run correctly.
<guntbert> webfox: really looks like misconfiguration - does  dig br.archive.ubuntu.com @8.8.8.8  work?
<webfox> guntbert: no, same thing
<Bitwise> hochmeister, Try  reading the DFEAULTFILE between the logger and Java invocation. Another words it will be in there 3 times.
<guntbert> webfox: same thing?  try ping 8.8.8.8
<GrueMaster> webfox: Is there a proxy that you are missing, or an external DNS server you are not connecting to?
<Bitwise> hochmeister, I'll brb for a moment. I just have to reboot my machine.
<hochmeister> Bitwise: ok
<hallyn> smb: whereas a precise kernel works splendidly
<hallyn> (on the same box with precise userspace)
<webfox> guntbert: ping: unknown host @8.8.8.8
<guntbert> webfox: without @ :-)
<webfox> GrueMaster: not sure man.
<webfox> guntbert: From 192.168.1.100 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable ... and ...
<GrueMaster> Try a simple ping to google.com.  If it works, there are other issues.  If not, you aren't getting an external DNS connection.
<guntbert> GrueMaster: no DNS seems to be available for webfox now
<webfox> yes, no DNS
<guntbert> GrueMaster: not even ping
<guntbert> webfox: does your machine have a valid IP address?   ip ad    will tell you
<webfox> When the Ubuntu 13.10 (not server, the host) sleeps it stops the internet connection I guess and it is causing vBox to crash.
<webfox> guntbert: ip ad?
<guntbert> webfox: it was meant as a command to be typed - therefore  the spaces
<webfox> guntbert: -bash: ip: command not found
<hochmeister> Bitwise: funny, with the pre-start stanza commented out it works as expected: http://pastebin.com/2gta6w3J
<guntbert> webfox: what version of ubuntu are you running? paste the output of    lsb_release -a
<Bitwise> hochmeister, all the variables are also being exported manually.
<webfox> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/cbXhtNzB
<webfox> guntbert: sorry, was my mistake. I had lost the shh connection.
<guntbert> webfox: :)
<webfox> guntbert: \o/ what?
<webfox> :)
<guntbert> webfox: please paste the output of    ip r   right into the channel (should not be more than 3 lines)
<webfox> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/921VAKkD
<guntbert> webfox: now try ping 192.168.1.254 (no need to paste the result, just tell me if it works)
<hochmeister> Bitwise: what's funny is, if I uncomment the pre-start stanza and comment out the test on line 23 it works. If I uncomment that test it fails to start, even though the logger command on line 25 clearly shows that the value of $ENABLED is not zero-length.
<webfox> guntbert: it is also happening : "userver@Userver:~$ Write failed: Broken pipe" from time to time and when I try to reconnect it refuses.
<Bitwise> hochmeister,  [ -z "$ENABLED" ] && { stop; exit 0; } Shouldn't that be an if block?
<Bitwise> The && doesn't short-circuit because ENABLED is true.
<guntbert> webfox: did you restart the guest already? what network mode did you select?
<webfox> guntbert: bridged
<Bitwise> Is this true? https://discussion.dreamhost.com/thread-97931-post-98160.html#pid98160
<guntbert> webfox: and 192.168.1.254 is the real router (you use it with your host too?)
<Bitwise> Does that mean I MUST have my own domain name to have a mail server?
<hochmeister> Bitwise: I just made it so and it works as expected. I adapted that solution from the upstart cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#pre-start-example-debian-and-ubuntu-specific
<webfox> guntbert: it is the router, but it is a wireless router plugged into a ADLS modem
<Bitwise> Right now I'm trying to have my own basic little mail server from mydomain.no-ip.org
<guntbert> webfox: so your host is conneted only via wifi? did you bridge to the correct interface?
<guntbert> *connected
<webfox> guntbert: from ping 192.168.1.254 : From 192.168.1.100 icmp_seq=13 Destination Host Unreachable
<guntbert> webfox: yes, you said that before (I assume this is from the guest)
<webfox> guntbert: no, this computer is connected via cable.
<webfox> guntbert: to the wifi router, because the computer has no wifi.
<Bitwise> hochmeister, Tbh, I don't know. I'm not the best with this kind of scripting.
<hochmeister> it's cool. I got it working now. Thanks for the assist.
<webfox> guntbert: yes, the gest looses connection.
<guntbert> webfox:  I see - doesn't matter then - lets just confirm a few things: host:ubuntu, using eth0 with 192.168.1.(something) and guest ubuntu server, using eth0 with 192.168.1.100, bridged to eth0 on the host
<webfox> guntbert: exactly
<guntbert> webfox: looks a little more like a vbox problem after all - step 1) disable the virtual NIC, check if it is correctly bridged, reenable it  step 2) shut down the VM, start it again   step 3) shut down the VM, restart the host, start the VM again
<guntbert> of course you need the further steps only if the previous don't help
<guntbert> :-)
<webfox> what is the virtual NIC?
<guntbert> webfox: in the settings of the VM
<webfox> guntbert: couldn't find this NIC, but the Network setting seems alright (same I've used in previous versions of Ubuntu). The only consideration I never realized is the Adapter Type I should use, so I always used the default which is Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM).
<webfox> I will be restarting everything now..
<guntbert> webfox: looks sane
<webfox> ok, everything is donne.
<webfox> guntbert: here is the Network setting image : http://imgur.com/dFRNWfi
<webfox> guntbert: is there anything I should do now?
<phunyguy> hey folks, I am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html, and the portion under "Configuring SASL" mentions to look for "auth default" section in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf and change some stuff... problem is, the /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf that it pulled in, has no such thing.  I am confused... :(
<guntbert> webfox: looks good - just test - from the guest   ping the host, ping the router, ping 8.8.8.8 (the latter only if the previous works)
<webfox> HOST : From 192.168.1.100 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable, GUEST : 4 bytes from 192.168.1.100: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.416 ms (OK!), 8.8.8.8 same as the host
<webfox> The only working it the Guest
<webfox> No, I am laying. Host it is IP is 192.168.1.102 (and is working from ping), the client is working as well (192.168.1.100) but nothing else works. The router 192.168.1.254 or 8.8.8.8
<phunyguy> nevermind! :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1018548
<phunyguy> looks like a bug I can actually fix myself
<webfox> So, Host IP = 192.168.1.102 (and pinging), Client IP = 192.168.1.100 (pinging as well, itself), the wifi router (with cable et0) = 192.168.1.254 (unreachable) AND Google DNS 8.8.8.8 (unreachable as well).
<guntbert> webfox: if the host cannot reach the router the the VM can neither - sorry  I have to leave now, I was hoping to get you going
<webfox> File /etc/resolv.conf is like "nameserver 192.168.1.254" (wifi router) and "search RTKAP"
<webfox> guntthe host CAN reach the router.
<webfox> guntbert: sorry, the host can reach the router.
<webfox> guntbert: ok, thank you very much man!
<webfox> Perhaps someone could follow helping me please?
<guntbert> webfox: was not really successful - as for the next steps: try to get ping working, DNS comes later
<guntbert> g'night
<webfox> guntbert: g'night!
<webfox> Good point ther, how come ping is not working, even with real IP addresses. :P
<Bitwise> postfix: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table;
<Bitwise> My alias table clearly has a catchall (@mydomain.no-ip.org)
#ubuntu-server 2014-02-22
<webfox> Is there a know setting for a timing out on ssh sessions by any chance?
<sarnold> webfox: what problem are you trying to solve?
<webfox> sarnold: I got a Brocken Pipe error from time to time when connecting to Ubuntu Server via ssh.
<webfox> First I thought it could be realted to the sleep time of the Host OS (because this server is a client at a VM) but now I've changed the sleep time to forever it still Breaking Pipe. :/
<sarnold> webfox: ah; many NAT firewalls will drop a connection from their state tables if the connection is unused for too long
<sarnold> webfox: take a look at ServerAliveInterval option in the ssh_config manpage; you might need to set that to a lower limit to prevent firewalls from killing your session
<webfox> sarnold: and after a disconnection, is it normal to a refusing to new connections?
<webfox> and sometimes it is weird, in the middle of something.
<sarnold> webfox: no, new connections should happen immediately
<sarnold> webfox: oh? o_O that's very strange
<webfox> let me pay some attention to this ans see how it really works.
<webfox> and besides, it is a Brocken Pipe not a disconnection allowed by OS
<webfox> and after that no new connection available.
<sarnold> broken pipe, eh? that feels even stranger still.
<webfox> yeah..
<sarnold> webfox: wait, what was that you said about 'sleep' earlier? I skimmed that oo quickly..
<webfox> sarnold: I first thought it could be related to the Host machine sleep process which brooked the connection but then I set it to a longer period and it just still the same.
<sarnold> webfox: so one or more machine is powered down from time to time?
<webfox> sarnold: yes, the Host machine.
<sarnold> webfox: aha! sorry to steer you wrong earlier.
<sarnold> webfox: you could try -increasing- the ServerAliveInterval and ServerAliveCountMax variables to try to prevent ssh from killing the connection, but the TCP stack might kill it for you if there's data sent ..
<sarnold> webfox: look into the 'mosh' program, it'll happily re-establish connections between client and server even if the client changes IP
<sarnold> webfox: (mosh uses UDP packets, so the data from server->client is -always- being sent, perhaps to stale IP addresses. mosh isn't for everyone. but _I_ like not having to re-login to my irc host and re-attach my tmux session all the time. :)
<webfox> sarnold: but it change, udsed to be different
<sarnold> webfox: i've recovered ssh sessions when machines slept before, but it depends upon so many variables..
<sarnold> webfox: if one or the other endpoint sends a packet, it'll hit tcp retransmit mechanisms, and after a certain number of retransmit attempts (using exponential fallback timing..) if there's no ACK for the packet, the connection will be torn down.
<sarnold> webfox: so if you leave ssh sitting on a shell prompt with no activity, it might survive for a long time when the connection is broken or a machine is put to sleep. if it's an active irc window, you'll have a few minutes, tops.
<webfox> sarnold: actually ssh is sitting on a shell just wating. Bot busy.
<sarnold> webfox: how long can you sleep it? :)
<webfox> I think less then 5 minutes and the connection is gonne.
<webfox> sarnold: AND the host machine cannot access this client ssh as well.
<webfox> sarnold: somhow the ssh service got blocked.
<sarnold> webfox: does the client have openssh-server installed? is there any firewalling that prevents the client from opening the port? are the two machines on different sides of a firewall or router?
<webfox> sarnold: I've installed like apt-get install ssh, not openssh, and one machine shares the router with the host at the wifi router.
<sarnold> webfox: check dpkg -l openssh-server
<webfox> sarnold: worst is I am currently unable to install anything because of an network issue I am having.
<sarnold> webfox: ah perhaps that needs to be sorted out first :)
<webfox> sarnold: I think this ssh I am using just came with the ubuntu Server 13.10, no?
<sarnold> webfox: your client may not have it installed.
<webfox> sarnold: I remember having installed it but I think it was on Client (which is Ubuntu 13.10)
<webfox> sarnold: I mean the host. :P
<sarnold> webfox: oh, I thought you said you were having trouble connecting from the host to the client?
<webfox> sarnold: no, actually it it the other way around.
<sarnold> webfox: oh, okay
<webfox> sarnold: I can connect from Host to client (via ssh) and from another machine at same network, but cannot connect from Client.
<sarnold> webfox: maybe set up a ping from client to server in another terminal, just leave it running. when things break it might be useful to see if the ping is also broen..
<IOerror> Hi all, anyone got experience with domain.com and hosting your own web server?
<IOerror> anyone know any good channels for website administration?
<vedic> Hi friends, I need best practices suggestions. I have multiple machines running Databases, Geo signal analysis, Server to host REST API requests, backup etc. In all of these, security of the data is most critical and after that latency and fault tolerance. What are you suggestions to look for when deciding on tools/lib/topology
<vedic> Security when data is lying on the server disks and when it is traveling on wire between machine and between machine to user
<slowe> I'm having the strangest issue running 12.04 as a guest on a 12.04 KVM host. The installation works fine, but the guest then hangs on first boot. As far as I've been able to tell, it's somehow related to a swapon/mountall issue with the swap partition. Any suggestions?
<sarnold> vedic: you can use luks to provide on-disk encryption, though note that is only useful against e.g. hard drive theft of server theft; it doesn't provide much protection when the machine is alive and running..
<sarnold> vedic: you could protect connections with tls if your capplications support it, or you can use ipsec between machines if your applications don't syupport tls well
<vedic1> sarnold: Thanks. What I was thinking is: VPN between all machines and TLS for end customers to access services.
<sarnold> vedic1: nice. just think, that's already more effort than tjmaxx used to protect their point of sale systems.. :)
<vedic1> sarnold: Didn't get what you mean by tjmaxx
<sarnold> vedic1: http://www.nbcnews.com/id/17871485/ns/technology_and_science-security/t/tj-maxx-theft-believed-largest-hack-ever/
<sarnold> no wep, no wpa, no per-message encryption, no session encryption, no ipsec..
<vedic1> sarnold: wow. That was biggest data hack ever heard after CIA edward case
<sarnold> vedic1: haha :)
<vedic1> sarnold: so disk encryption, VPN and TLS should be sufficient?
<sarnold> vedic1: it's a good start, anyway. if your applications are wide-open or misconfigured or so forth, you could still be trouble
<vedic1> sarnold: What would you consider air tight security? Provided that there will be servers talking to each others and users will need API and web access to the app
<sarnold> vedic1: no such thing exists; you can only mitigate so much. for my own systems, every application that connects to the network is confined with an apparmor profile; most applications that process data from the network are also confined with apparmor profiles
<sarnold> (well, my ssh client isn't apparmor confined.. I might fiddle with that at some point in the future)
<vedic1> sarnold: I see. AFAIK, many just disable apparmor
<sarnold> vedic1: pity, in my experience I can teach sysadmins how to use apparmor in about two hours, and the next day after they've confined a few applications, cover the advanced topics :)
<vedic1> Could you send me your email in private msg
<vedic> sarnold: brb after lunch
<eugenmayer> Hello. Installed to 12.04 servers on my proxmox  ( KVM ) hypervysor. Both seem to work very slow, logging in even takes for ever. Debian Guests though work without issues
<eugenmayer> Iam using virtio / cache off as storage bus
<eugenmayer> and raw as a format.
<eugenmayer> No sorry, i use qemu2 as format, not raw
<lebafar> Hello folks!
<lebafar> Could someone help me figure how to change the font size of the display please?
<RoyK> font size on a server console?
<lebafar> no, te main terminal, we are at #server channel, right?
<RoyK> erm - main terminal as in console?
<RoyK> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<lebafar> yes RoyK ! That is what I was taking about! Thank you a lot!
<m3t4lukas> hey guys, when I try to install the packages "postgresql" and "default-jdk" I get a 404 on "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main" and "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main"
<m3t4lukas> this is the complete output http://pastebin.com/LhueZxhE
<cfhowlett> m3t4lukas, because precise has ended support
<cfhowlett> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<cfhowlett> eeek.   retract and ignore my stupidity
<m3t4lukas> 12.04 LTS is supported
<cfhowlett> sorry
<ogra_> precise is supported until 2017
<ogra_> m3t4lukas, did you update your package lists first (apt-get update) ?
<m3t4lukas> there's no newer LTS :P
<cfhowlett> m3t4lukas, true true - keyboard tourette's.  mea culpa to all
<phunyguy> so I have a question about postfix, and smtp relays.  I am trying to set up an outbound relay on a VPS that I have, and rather than do user authentication, is it possible to just use certificates to authenticate to the relay?
<phunyguy> sweet, http://majic.rs/book/free-software-x509-cookbook/setting-up-postfix-using-x509-client-certificates-for-authenticatio
#ubuntu-server 2014-02-23
<alexi5> I notice that ubuntu server (12.04) locks up  after   transfering  a huge amount of data to samba shares . What could be the problem. Is this a known issue?
<rahuldroy> Hi Guys, I am getting the following error -
<rahuldroy> [Sun Feb 23 01:19:50 2014] [notice] child pid 26189 exit signal Segmentation fault (11), possible coredump in /etc/apache2
<rahuldroy> on apache2 log
<Syria> Hi ! I have a folder with 777 permessions but when I try to download the files in it  I get a message that says You don't have permission to access /path/
<andol> Syria: 1) Why on earth would you go with a 777 permission? 2) What about permissions higher up in the hierchy? 3) Any chance that the program which gives you the error message is under apparmor control?
<Syria> andol: I just want to download the photos ! , I have a folder that contains 10 .jpg images, and when I try to download any of them using the browswe or wget I get that permessions message.
<andol> Syria: Ah, an apache server perhaps? If so, found any hits under /var/log/apache2/? Shooting from the hip it wouldn't suprise me if you lack the proper <Directory ..> setting.
<Syria> andol: Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at  < yes apache is preventing me.
<Syria> andol: I am sorry but I don't know how to read the log!
<hxm> can I configure opendkim without access to TXT record?
<cfhowlett> chuck slow ubuntustudio?  how much ram do you have
<MavKen> any recommended tutorial to get mail server setup with squirrelmail from start to finish?  I have a new VPS and used tasksel to get lamp and mail server installed
<Anton2k> hey guys. looking for the smallest, fanless x86 computer possible that will run linux, need a lite webserver
<Anton2k> any suggestions
<cfhowlett> Anton2k, raspberry pi
<bekks> Anton2k: Try ##hardware
<bekks> cfhowlett: The Pi is an x86 computer?
<cfhowlett> bekks, ah, that.  sorry.  bad info from me.
<Anton2k> yea i thought it was arm?
 * cfhowlett smites himself with a rancid sardine
<Anton2k> although, do i need a x86 machine to runn apache php and my sql?
<bekks> Anton2k: No, you do not need an x86.
<Anton2k> intresting
<Anton2k> so i guess first if i would need to find out which architecture apache, php and my sql can run on
<Anton2k> then look at hardware based on that, i have looked into these little android sticks
<Anton2k> if i could get ubuntu or some other linux distro runnin on them it could do the trick
<bekks> Anton2k: Known architectures that apache runs on: x86, sparc, mips, arm, armel, s390, power, and a lot more.
<Anton2k> cheers
<Anton2k> am i right in saying that php and my sql runs on apache?
<bekks> No. :)
<Anton2k> so i would also need to make sure they support arm n stuff
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> Anton2k: Just follow the link given in ##hardware
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> wich package recommend me install for mount a FTP server?
<jak2000> vsftp is good choise?
<bekks> Yes.
<PerfM> Surprise, surprise.
<PerfM> did you know there are 27+ ubuntu related channels here?
<jak2000> PerfM give me the surprise!
<PerfM> jak2000, okay, close your eyes and count to 1000 and then I will.
<PerfM> oh, but count to 1000 in russian. @ jak2000
<bekks> odin, dwa, tri... :P
<bekks> No gimme that surprise. :P
<PerfM> bekks, I only have 132 surprises, you'll have to get in line.
<bekks> Tell the other 131 they get noone. :P
<dantespeaks> hi, ive never rented a server before and i need to be advised of what my options can be.
<dantespeaks> i need 16 cores to 24 cores on this server, each running a vmware.
<dantespeaks> it is for sending emails to contacts. it is not for advertising, it is to raise funds.
<dantespeaks> what ram do i need to designate each core to this email sending task?
<dantespeaks> and what email service allows you to open up multiple instances of windows (1 for each vm) and let you send each email with a document that is about 400kb? (pdf)
<IOfreak> Hi all.  I'm having a very odd issue with 13.10 i386.  When I try to 'sudo apt-get update' I get "Err http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security/restricted i386 Packages 404 Not Found"
<IOfreak> Did they drop support for this version already?
<IOfreak> I don't get it.  I can go to the site manually and I see the packages.  Is there any way to do it manually?
<IOfreak> found my problem... DNS servers I put in for my domain host are down... switched to google's and it works again... odd
#ubuntu-server 2015-02-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sonofanoob> hey guys, there is something weird in my dmesg, no obvious consequences on practice so far, but still i decided to show it since i have some free time currently http://paste.ubuntu.com/10251582/
<sonofanoob> should i be worried?
<sonofanoob> i guess this one is similar http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=8135
<wiehan> what is the easiest and safest way to host local website on the local network only which only points to various other webUI such as plex and deluge?
<skylite> I enabled logging in sudo by putting Defaults    log_output in visudo but I cant turn off logging for one user. I tried: Defaults:theuser   !log_output but it doesnt help. Any ideas?
<White_Cat> hi
<White_Cat> I am trying to solve a efi issue
<White_Cat> I am trying to convert my legacy boot to efi
<White_Cat> as for whatever the reason legacy isnt detecting single drives :(
<White_Cat> on uefi boot, I end up with the grub prompt
<bekks> Do your drives have a GPT label?
<White_Cat> this is on an ubuntu-server 14.04
<White_Cat> ywa
<White_Cat> *yes
<White_Cat> its a raid 5
<bekks> You cannot boot from a RAID5.
<White_Cat> its hardware raid
<White_Cat> I am able to boot with legacy
<bekks> So does your single volume presented by the raid controller has a GPT label?
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> and I can see folders with grub ls
<bekks> Did you create an UEFI boot partition, too?
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> let me link the documentaion I used
<bekks> Formatted as FAT32?
<White_Cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair
<White_Cat> let me also link to my drive config
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/eJXKC61Q
<White_Cat> those are my partitions
<White_Cat> I am currently on live cd, I can boot as grub command prompt
<White_Cat> any suggestions
<White_Cat> I really am confused by this
<White_Cat> one possibility is that the config isnt configured properly
<bekks> Did you try the commands as suggested in the answer in the link you posted?
<bekks> What exactly happens when you do?
<White_Cat> they work
<White_Cat> but when I reboot I end up with a grub prompt
<White_Cat> I dont even get the error they mention
<bekks> So whats the entire output of that grub-install command?
<White_Cat> oh I didnt save that
<White_Cat> its fairly long
<White_Cat> it ends up saying it was completed sucessfully
<bekks> Please provide that output.
<White_Cat> I am rebooting
<White_Cat> I will re run the command
<White_Cat> is there an ways way to pastebin that?
<White_Cat> update-grub makes it so that computer is non-bootable and it reboots instead of grub prompt
<White_Cat> it takes forever to boot
<White_Cat> yeah rebooted
<White_Cat> it got stuck
<White_Cat> this is very frustrating
<Prezident> Stuck where?
<Prezident> In grub menu?
<White_Cat> no in preboot bios
<White_Cat> it does that
<bekks> Whats "preboot bios"?
<White_Cat> doesnt matter, it passed it now
<Prezident> White_Cat: are you sure you booting right disk?
<Prezident> ok
<Prezident> And now?
<White_Cat> there is one disk
<White_Cat> and one flashdisk
<White_Cat> waiting for the boot menu
<White_Cat> so that I can select the usb flashdrive
<Prezident> grub menu you meant?
<Prezident> Ah.
<White_Cat> If I had my way I'd stab it
<White_Cat> its a log that goes many pages
<White_Cat> bekks how do you propose I post it?
<bekks> Actually thats up to you - you can use the pastebin service of your choice.
<White_Cat> yes but buffer filled up
<White_Cat> most of it isnt even on the window
<jamespage> coreycb, urgh - I just realized why we get odd fallbacks for the new oslo-* packages - dh-python has them encoded!
<jamespage> gah!
<bekks> Then scroll up in that window :)
<White_Cat> command is grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=ubuntu --recheck --no-floppy --debug
<White_Cat> bekks its outside of the top part
<White_Cat> out of buffer
<bekks> Its not thousands of lines, it is still in the buffer :)
<White_Cat> its like zillions of grub-install: info: adding a relocation entry for 0x###
<White_Cat> its thousands and thousands of lines
<White_Cat> maybe its the --debug?
<White_Cat> thre is practically no output without the --debug
<coreycb> jamespage, hmm
<White_Cat> any suggestions?
<White_Cat> bekks its very long
<jamespage> coreycb, trying to figure out that now
<jamespage> coreycb, it appears to be generated a build time I think
<White_Cat> its mostly the same line
<bekks> White_Cat: So tell us that line...
<White_Cat> I already did
<White_Cat> zillions of grub-install: info: adding a relocation entry for 0x###
<bekks> White_Cat: And you did all the commands shown in the link before?
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> it completed sucessfully
<bekks> White_Cat: I mean, did you run them immediately before running grub-install?
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> I mount them and bind them etc
<White_Cat> grub-install is run under root
<Lumia930`> without enabling samba .. possible to configure ubuntu to workgroup ?
<White_Cat> bekks any suggestions?
<White_Cat> I think I will call it a day if not
<White_Cat> I have been working on this since 8 oclock today
<White_Cat> I am quite frustrated already :(
<bekks> And you still didnt just reinstall that system?
<bekks> Wow.
<White_Cat> I cant
<White_Cat> I dont want to lose data
<White_Cat> I cant backup either
<Prezident> Why you cant do that?
<White_Cat> which is why I am strugling with EFI
<White_Cat> because it doesnt detect the damn drives
<Lumia930`> whats the possible ways that i can keep my ubuntu server in WORKGROUP ?
<White_Cat> I explaineed this like two dozen times today :(
<Prezident> Bios find them White_Cat ?
<White_Cat> it wont
<White_Cat> efi will
<Prezident> yeah, but i havent been around since that.
<White_Cat> but then ubuntu wont boot
<Prezident> So its 1 drive or more?
<White_Cat> sorry I am just frustrated at the computer, not you guys :p
<White_Cat> its 3 drives on raid 5
<White_Cat> one backup drive
<White_Cat> and one usb drive serving as live cd
<Prezident> its a NAS?
<White_Cat> no its a server
<White_Cat> an hp proliant gen9
<White_Cat> I was forced to rush install things despite my protest
<White_Cat> I am trying to recover from this mess
<bekks> And why exactly cant you restore your backup?
<White_Cat> I dont have a backup
<White_Cat> I cannot backup either
<bekks> Then you have no data worth to be kept.
<White_Cat> because it wont detect drives
<bekks> Cleanly install using EFI, done.
<White_Cat> I cant
<White_Cat> If I could backup I wouldnt bother with efi
<White_Cat> I can wipe the entire company data
<White_Cat> sure it would get the serve rrunning but I would be at best fired
<White_Cat> at worst I would probably be fed to the fishes
<bekks> To make things clear - thats a productive server system you broke, without a backup, and messing around with grub for a whole day?
<White_Cat> Its semi production
<White_Cat> it isnt used by people in the company yet
<White_Cat> and no I did not break anything
<White_Cat> it can boot fine legacy
<White_Cat> but it wont backup or auto boot
<White_Cat> I told them to allow me to configure backup first but noooo. they needed it runnign by 1 jan
<pmatulis> White_Cat: boot legacy and back up your data?
<bekks> I dont see the reason for not reinstalling cleanly.
<bekks> pmatulis: That would be too easy.
<White_Cat> pmatulis backup to what?
<White_Cat> legacy doesnt see backup drive
<bekks> White_Cat: To some "backup media"?
<White_Cat> I cant
<White_Cat> I explain this to you 4 times
<pmatulis> White_Cat: how much data are we talking about?
<White_Cat> if it detected drives why in blazing hell would I care about efi
<White_Cat> I am unsure
<White_Cat> probably like 100 gbs
<White_Cat> or 200gbs
<bekks> Plug in an USB drive an go on.
<bekks> *and
<pmatulis> White_Cat: or send it over the network?
<pmatulis> White_Cat: prolly buying a big enough USB drive would be easiest
<White_Cat> why is just telling me how to fix it impossible?
<White_Cat> am I really asking for something that complicated
<pmatulis> White_Cat: summarize the problem for those newly joined to the party
<pmatulis> White_Cat: you installed and...
<bekks> pmatulis: Following this advice: http://askubuntu.com/questions/509423/which-commands-to-convert-a-ubuntu-bios-install-to-efi-uefi-without-boot-repair he gets zillions of lines "adding a relocation entry for 0xXXX".
<fran_> Hello , I recently install xubuntu on my pc, but when I open firefox, and navigate the system goes slow , like when I watch videos on youtube , it gets slow, and ends " stopping " without responding to any command, only restarting .. that I can do? is the first time you use an operating system other than xp , and I never want to xp ...
<pmatulis> fran_: try #xubuntu
<pmatulis> fran_: you're in #ubuntu-server
<fran_> ohh thanks
<pmatulis> bekks: wow, that's messed up.  i would only do that on a system with no important data on it yet
<bekks> It's just a semi-productive server with no backup :>
<rbasak> jamespage: could you help create a git VCS for bcache-tools in collab-maint, please, and add me and David Mohr (co-maintainer) to it?
<rbasak> I'm not sure what I need to do at all here. David couldn't do it.
<rbasak> (neither of us are DMs)
<jamespage> rbasak, I can but not today and not around tomorrow - is later in the week ok?
<rbasak> Sure, no rush
<acmehandle> where can I find start up files for a program that runs in services?
<bekks> acmehandle: Which service and which Ubuntu? :)
<acmehandle> Nevermind, i believe I found it in /etc/init.d/  :-)
<jamespage> coreycb, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dh-python/+bug/1422433
<jamespage> that's the problem
<jamespage> rbasak, had 5 mins - https://alioth.debian.org/projects/collab-maint
<jamespage> I can create the repo, but you will both need to join that team to get commit access
<rbasak> jamespage: otp, thanks. Will look shortly
<zartoosh> hi I am using ubuntu  14.04. Our system is headless, I was wondering if there are any utility that I can open and read html files? thanks
<Pici> w3m perhaps?
<rbasak> or lynx, or links
<rbasak> links is good at tables, compared to lynx
<lordievader> elinks \o/
<butteredpopcorn> I'm having trouble recognizing my ethernet connection. I've set up a wireless connection but am not sure how to proceed
<butteredpopcorn> ifconfig -a doesnt show it, so I assume its a driver problem?
<butteredpopcorn> It was a bios settings :P
<hadifarnoud> I need help with supervisord
<hadifarnoud> my program is not starting. says ERROR: Process camva: abnormal termination
<hadifarnoud> Exited too quickly (process log may have details)
<hadifarnoud> but there is nothing in the log
<zartoosh> Hi does apt-get has dry-run option which could output dependency failures? thanks
<darrenf> part
<eryuio> hi there
<eryuio> i would like to locate the path of this directory : ./demoCA
<eryuio> how to read this one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10261946/
<eryuio> ?
<ash_m> would automatic security updates kick my server into a "pardon our dust" message?
<bekks> ash_m: What do you mean?
<guntbert> eryuio: that is a directory under the one where the config file sits
<ash_m> bekks: I setup automatic updates and it would seem now my webpage displays a "Pardon our dust... [website] is upgrading. We'll be back in a short while. Sorry for the inconvenience."
<ash_m> like, a blank page with this message
<bekks> ash_m: I guess you have to investigate whats happening there.
<guntbert> ash_m: did you install any web app?
<ash_m> guntbert: no
<ash_m> the only thing I didn't differently since upgrading was enable automatic updates;
<guntbert> ash_m: that message certainly doesn't come from an Ubuntu update - what web server are you running?
<ash_m> apache
<ash_m> I just tried restarting
<ash_m> didn't work
<guntbert> ash_m: local machine or hosted service? - that sentence looks like something canned
<ash_m> vhost
<ash_m> erm
<ash_m> vps
<guntbert> ash_m: are you certain that the machine is running? can you ping it? do you get the same page when you access it "locally" (via links2 http://localhost)?
<ash_m> guntbert: I am not sure how to accomplish what you're telling me... I know the machine is running, I can ssh into it
<ash_m> how do you check processes again?
<guntbert> ash_m: ok, so question 1 & 2 are answered :-), now use any text based browser (I suggest links2, but lynx is ok too) to see what you get (like I typed before)
<guntbert> ash_m: sorry, I have to leave - Good luck!
<ash_m> thanks guntbert !
<ash_m> I hate how upgrading opened up a can of worms
<bekks> VPS? And you are using some kind of administration panel like cPanel, Plesk or something?
<ash_m> bekks: oh, no I just ssh into it
<ash_m> bekks: or use something like winscp
<ash_m> bekks: I think there's something wrong with my .htaccess file or something...
<bekks> How do you administer that VPS then, like powering on, etc.?
<ash_m> bekks: the site isn't hitting index.php even though it's listed first in the directive
<ash_m> bekks: via the VPS provider's shell
<bekks> ash_m: Is that cPanel, Plesk or something? :)
<ash_m> bekks: no, it's just like ssh to a main server that has restrictions; it's still a terminal but you can service a VPS with it... you can also go through their site, but it just shows charts; DNS configurations, backups, power on/off, etc... it's not like plesk or cpanel
<ash_m> why would visiting index.php directly work but not via .htaccess ?
<bekks> Because of a broken .htacces due to syntax changes between apache versions.
<bekks> Or due to synatx changes due to webapp versions.
#ubuntu-server 2015-02-17
<axisys> anyway to recover data from a raid5 lun /dev/sdb .. it says Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<axisys> fdisk /dev/sdb says http://dpaste.com/18JVV0Y .. any chance to get old data back?
<Patrickdk> are you sure it *ever* had a partition table?
<Patrickdk> and what do you mean by recover data from raid5 lun /dev/sdb
<Patrickdk> you don't need that disk at all to recover a raid5
<axisys> Patrickdk: yes.. I had to replace two of the failed disks using the megacli gui and brought it back up .. so most likely no chance to recover data.. but I wanted to double check here
<Patrickdk> megacli?
<Patrickdk> if your using a raid card
<Patrickdk> you will have to use the raidcard to recover the data
<axisys> LSI megaraid controller made that /dev/sdb raid5  run
<axisys> lun*
<Patrickdk> that is your problem
<Patrickdk> you didn't add it into the raid
<Patrickdk> but as soon as the raid card sees 2 bad disks, your raid5 is toast
<axisys> Patrickdk: that is what I thought.. it moved the /dev/sdb offline
<Patrickdk> and no, there should NOT be any partitions on that disk
<axisys> because raid5 lun /dev/sdb is rebuilt?
<axisys> rebuilt being replaced two bad disks.. so theoretically no need to try to recover .. right?
<Patrickdk> no
<Patrickdk> cause what do partitions have to do with the raid card making a raid?
<Patrickdk> partitions are a user concept
<axisys> Patrickdk: ok so I guess I could just use that /dev/sdb to create a new pv
<axisys> and then a vg and lv
<axisys> pvcreate /dev/sdb; vgcreate volg0 /dev/sdb; but it shows the whole disk is free.. It should have 87% full.. I guess data is gone.. no problem.. wanted to make sure I tried everything
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all ..  know this' a Wordpress "Q" but they are silent tonight .. my recent install is giving me a 403 error when I try to open my uploads directory via the www (http://www.openlug.com/wp-content/uploads/) .. I've went so far as to 777 the directory with the same error .. help? Ideas? (Yes, www-data owns user/gid and it is currently at 777)
<White_Cat> pmatulis well
<White_Cat> I installed ubuntu-server and it was working fine
<White_Cat> except I cannot detect new drives
<White_Cat> just the hardware raid5
<White_Cat> which appears as a single disk
<White_Cat> so I tried to convert my boot from legacy to efi
<White_Cat> as far as I can tell, grub2 installed fine without errors. owever I cannot boot through efi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jargon> http://dpaste.com/26S809Z  <-- can anybody help with why i keep getting 403s when i run update or try to install anything?
<Walex> jargon: try the same URLs in a browser...
<NoobsFlyVFR> I just installed SLiM and i3 on my Ubuntu Server 14.04 and tried setting the screen resolution with xrandr but every time I reboot, it's reverted back to 1024x768. Also, LVDS1 seems to be enabled by default. How do I fix this?
<pmatulis> NoobsFlyVFR: sounds like you have a graphical environment
<NoobsFlyVFR> I do, I installed i3-wm and SLiM.
<NoobsFlyVFR> pmatulis, also, my xorg.conf seems to regenerate every time I reboot.
<pmatulis> NoobsFlyVFR: i think #ubuntu would be a more suitable channel for your questions.  this is #ubuntu-server
<NoobsFlyVFR> Thanks, pmatulis.
<arges> hallyn: should i mark bug 1414153 as fixed released since its in vivid already?
<hallyn> arges: huh.  why did it not get auto-closed?
<arges> hallyn: not sure
<hallyn> i marked the wrong bug in changelog?
<hallyn> arges: yeah i marked hte wrong bug in changelog.  so yeah pls do mark it closed
<arges> hallyn: ok
 * hallyn fixes it in git for now
<bananapie> is there a linux command to which I can pipe columns of data that will generate a nice line graph and output it as a png fileÉ
<bananapie> ?*
<Walex> bananapie: yes
<Underbyte> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirrors.digitalocean.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<Underbyte> halp
<X123> use another mirror ?
<stormpython> question, I have started up an ubuntu server and looking to connect it using the wireless card and can't get it to connect to the router
<stormpython> would anyone know of how to do this or have a resource they can point me to
<stormpython> I've tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/270901/ubuntu-server-12-04-2-wireless-connections
<sarnold> stormpython: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, someone might spot something wrong
<stormpython> sarnold: http://pastebin.com/TxkPDfwZ
<sarnold> stormpython: (wild guess) try "allow-hotplug" instead of "auto" for wlan0
<stormpython> sarnold: thanks, but didn't get it working
<sarnold> stormpython: dang. :/
#ubuntu-server 2015-02-18
<Prezident> Whats wrong, you cant connect to wifi stormpython ?
<Prezident> Or you need a program that handle the wpa connection?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Lightsword> hi, I symlinked a fil to my nginx html folder but I get a 403 error every time I try and access it
<Lightsword> I tried chown -h www-data:www-data but it didn’t help
<Lightsword> for the file
<lordievader> Lightsword: Not sure if nginx is configured the same, but for Apache the directory linked to needs to be configured. So Apache know to whom it can be displayed, etc.
<Lightsword> lordievader, its just a file symlink not a directory symlink
<Lightsword> it works if I run nginx as root
<Lightsword> but not when I run it as www-data
<lordievader> Hmm, so www-data has no read access to the file.
<Lightsword> seems like it but no idea why
<lordievader> Lightsword: Could you give me a 'ls -l' of the file?
<Lightsword> lrwxrwxrwx 1 www-data www-data   27 Feb  6 00:04 index.html -> /root/logs/pool/pool.status
<lordievader> That is the symlink, I want the file ;)
<Lightsword> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 387 Feb 18 01:45 pool.status
<lordievader> Lightsword: On second thought make it: ls -la /root/logs/pool/
<lordievader> !paste | Lightsword
<ubottu> Lightsword: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lightsword> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10286034/
<lordievader> Lightsword: Likely the problem is that nginx cannot traverse the directory.
<Lightsword> any idea why?
<Lightsword> its some sort of permissions issue it seems since I’m getting a 403
<lordievader> Lightsword: Because the directories don't have the x flag set for other.
<Lightsword> what would be the command to fix that?
<lordievader> Lightsword: Set execute bits on those directories.
<Lightsword> chmod + x /root/logs/pool/ ?
<lordievader> Lightsword: Read the man page ;)
<Lightsword> am I supposed to flag it as executable?
<lordievader> Lightsword: The directories, yes.
<lordievader> From the man page "execute (or search for directories) (x)".
<Lightsword> I switched to hardlinking the file and it worked
<lordievader> No wonder...
<Lightsword> yeah, didn’t know it made a difference for nginx
<lordievader> Nginx doesn't really have anything to do with that. You made a new pointer to the data, likely with different permissions.
<Repox> Hi guys. I'm having an issue with a service, and since the service I'm trying to start doesn't actually start, I was hoping someone would know where I should start looking instead? http://serverfault.com/questions/669522/elasticsearch-wont-start-as-a-service-no-log-is-created
<spidernik> hello. I have a bit of a problem with the debian-installer. I'm fetching the preseed file via https from our server. We use self-signed certs and the installer fails because the cert is not considered trusted... I'm not sure what would be the best approach to solve this while retaining https
<TJ-> spidernik: I'd think the certificate, or your local CA cert, would need rolling into the installer image
<spidernik> TJ-: Thanks. That's making things tricky. I'm a bit surprised because I'm having this issue only with the trusty-installer, not with the precise one.
<TJ-> spidernik: Maybe because with all the stories about MITM, everyone's been tightening up transport security and ensuring certificates are validated
<frawg> Can you use juju to deploy charms to the maas-controller? Or can it only be used to deploy to nodes?
<spidernik> TJ-: it makes sense! Thank you, I'll do some research to implement this
<Cosan> hi
<hadifarnoud> can someone help me modify this script to install nginx and php-fpm instead of apache?
<hadifarnoud> https://gist.github.com/JeffreyWay/9244714
<lordievader> hadifarnoud: Change line 10 & 24?
<hadifarnoud> lordievader: so I keep everything else?
<hadifarnoud> line 18
<hadifarnoud> 12
<lordievader> Ah, yes 18 too.
<hadifarnoud> 12 should be ok, right?
<lordievader> Does that repo offer php5-fpm?
<hadifarnoud> not sure. this is someone else's script
<hadifarnoud> did not try it
<lordievader> You might want to change 21 too.
<lordievader> Try the steps manually, you'll see soon enough if things fail.
<White_Cat> Is it a bad idea to tinroduce GUI to an ubuntu server?
<rbasak> White_Cat: it's not very useful, and can complicate things. If you want a desktop environment, install Ubuntu desktop on a separate machine.
<White_Cat> no I already have a server
<White_Cat> I am not exactly linux proficient
<rbasak> There aren't many (if any) GUI tools that will help you run a server.
<White_Cat> oh okay
<rbasak> What does exist generally expects you to run the GUI locally, and the GUI will connect over the network to the server.
<White_Cat> I am currently strugling to introduce a new drive to the server :/
<White_Cat> rbasak thats fine too :)
<White_Cat> in fact preferable
<White_Cat> it would be nice to use gparted for example
<White_Cat> :/
<ogra_> cfdisk isnt that much harder to use
<rbasak> You could try booting the live ISO, using gparted and then booting back.
<White_Cat> no I tink cfdisk can get the job done
<White_Cat> so I will use this disk as backup
<White_Cat> should I configure it as primary or logical?
<White_Cat> I think I will use grandfather-father-son backup rotatoin scheme
<lordievader> White_Cat: Even parted isn't hard to use.
<Lumia930> Hi : (http://testsvr:3343/csvn/) admini console is accessible using host name but (http://svn.testsvr.com:18080/svn/) Repository parent is unable to access via hostname ... when i change that IP am able to get access !!!!
<White_Cat> lordievader hmm
<White_Cat> I dont think the new drive is detected
<White_Cat> maybe my difficulty is that there is a problem
<rbasak> White_Cat: lsblk or "cat /proc/partitions" will tell you what drives the system sees.
<White_Cat> rbanffy it only sees sda
<White_Cat> sdb hasnt been initilised yet though
<White_Cat> it doesnt even have a partition table
<rbanffy> White_Cat, wrong rb*
<rbanffy> rbasak, White_Cat is actually mentioning you
<White_Cat> oh
<White_Cat> sorry
<White_Cat> that was embarassing
<lordievader> White_Cat: Is it an internal of external drive?
<White_Cat> internal
<White_Cat> I have a raid 5 configuration which is running ubuntu
<White_Cat> I have a seperate 2tb drive that will serve as backup
<coreycb> jamespage, zul: testing has completed on 2014.2.2 juno
<coreycb> successfully
<jamespage> coreycb, in utopic?
<coreycb> jamespage, yes
<jamespage> coreycb, urgh - we should flush that into the CA earlier
<jamespage> coreycb, it won't auto-backport until it hits updates...
<jamespage> coreycb, but that's still awesome
<coreycb> jamespage, hmm, ok so in the future should we move it into the CA when it gets into utopic-proposed?
<jamespage> coreycb, I think so
<jamespage> coreycb, you can do that manually with the backport_package job in the jenkins qa lab
<jamespage> just tick the proposed option and list the pkgs you want
<coreycb> jamespage, sounds ok to me - I'd been waiting for tests to complete on utopic-proposed first but this makes sense
<coreycb> jamespage, where do I tick?
<jamespage> coreycb, build the backport_package job
<jamespage> and then it presents you with options
<jamespage> coreycb, beisner: can we confirm that the 2014.2.2 testing covered the ceph in proposed as well?
<coreycb> jamespage, yes it was part of the deployment
<jamespage> coreycb, awesome
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah default.yaml was the config
<Lumia930>  is that possible that i can use my office 360 mail accout in SVN notification server
<hackeron> hey, anyone have any ideas about this issue with non interactive do-release-upgrade? < http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265877
<jamespage> zul, hey - could you check out the qemu build failure for kilo trusty backport please?
<jamespage> something seccomp related but I've not managed to get time to look today
<zul> jamespage:  sure
<roaksoax> win 2
#ubuntu-server 2015-02-19
<_eddy> Morning guys. I am a PHP web developer been doing this for over 4 years now. I want to set up my own hosting server for some of my projects, ideally i want to host atleast 70 per server. I have look at some articles online and some of them are years old. So I came here to ask you guys, what tools(hardware, software, etc) are you using both to set up the server and also fully secure it to the teeth. My budget is about £1000. THANK YOU
<jak2015> hi all
<jak2015> wich is the first step for checking why i am not connect to my server via ssh and not answer the ping ?
<jak2015> note yesterday worked...
<Tm_T> jak2015: check ip, route, firewall of the said server
<Tm_T> also cabling
<jak2015> i am on server
<jak2015> this can do pingo to google.com by sample
<jak2015> ip its ok
<jak2015> route how to?
<Tm_T> "route"
<jak2015> Tm_T: http://postimg.org/image/915p0r2g1/
<jak2015> wich is wrong?
<Tm_T> jak2015: seems allright to me
<jak2015> other?
<jak2015> thing?
<Tm_T> jak2015: if connections out works just fine, you have to figure out why connections in doesn't, firewall?
<_eddy> ecc ram or non ecc ram for a small server? much might host atleast 60 sites?
<Tm_T> jak2015: also if you are tinkering with virtual servers, there's plenty of stuff in the virtualizing environment you have to take into account possibly
<jak2000> Tm_T any advice?
<sarnold> _eddy: ecc might be hard to do on a budget of 1000 pounds; it probably isn't worth it unless you've also got e.g. zfs or ceph for storage, etc
<Tm_T> jak2000: yes, check your networking outside that system
<jak2000> checked
<jak2000> arghh
<jak2000> checking openssh if running
<jak2000> not know why but now the ping answer
<_eddy> sarnold: thanks
<_eddy> sarnold: what you think of this https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/product/11892593680450383839?q=server&hl=en&biw=944&bih=951&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&bvm=bv.85970519,d.d24&tch=1&ech=1&psi=L5DlVOzPKMT0UNqVgdgC.1424330786302.3&prds=paur:ClkAsKraX2LUrQCJiuapLlIsyU8lLY3dcCDjA8tL_rtxiI9so4fsPwrpHuq2itVzPk5l4gqcHDRzzcuy2S1mjiEBuZqVrT6_8qBNYRsqZ_Gb5KYfWlKloMdXoxIZAFPVH72LLLRTEfvATAL1hOT9wkFem-IZQg&sa=X&ei=NZDlVKTRFIP2Uui2g-AM&ved=0CKIBEPMCMAE
<_eddy> will use url shortner next time
<hai> Hi, can somebody tell me good resources to learn linux LPI? Thank you very much
<_eddy> hai: do you need to learn it?
<hai> I think I need, but I'm not sure
<_eddy> hai: if you aint sure then use your time on something else
<hai> Have you learned it? _eddy
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: I think all oslo packages are now up to latest releases for ff later today
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: we need to complete the removal of any reverse-depends on oslo. packages - but I need to fix dh-python first!
<jamespage> I have a patch - I've asked the debian maintainer to review
<White_Cat> hi I have an ubuntu server 14.04 and am thinking of which scheme to follow for backup
<White_Cat> I have a dedicated drive for backup
<White_Cat> I am thinking of a gfs scheme with rsnapshot
<White_Cat> is this a good idea?
<Walex> White_Cat: "gfs scheme"?
<White_Cat> Walex yes
<White_Cat> grandfater father son
<jadesoturi> hi all. i installed 14.04.1 as a virtual machine on an esxi, now i added a new 600gb datastore to it, that i need to create into a /var partition.
<jadesoturi> how do i that?
<jadesoturi> the initial install is "use whole disk" and with LVM..
<jadesoturi> should i include the new "drive" into the LVM ?
<jadesoturi> what are the advantages if any?
<Guest21838> hello, i want to create a netboot USB installer of a ubuntu server for ARMv7 - i am in this page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm and i see a vmlinuz file and initrd.gz files, i am on mac, can i still do that?
<coreycb> zul, jamespage: can one of you review this please, for kilo ceilometer?  https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/ubuntu/vivid/pylibmc/enable-tests/+merge/250305
<zul> coreycb:  ack
<jamespage> coreycb, can you validate that the core unit test suite requires all of these new deps?
<jamespage> coreycb, it looks like some of them may be optional
<coreycb> jamespage, python-pylibmc, python-nose, memcached ?
<jamespage> coreycb, no down in ceilometer
<coreycb> oh, ok
<jamespage> coreycb, you pylibmc stuff looks good anyways
<jamespage> coreycb, I can take a peek
<zartoosh> HI is there a way to find out prior to installing a package, whether some dependencies for that package is broken on that system? I usually find this after I do apt-get install <package>. I like to avoid that if possible? thanks
<rbasak> zartoosh: "apt-get -f install" fixes dependency issues, and prompts you first. Can you use that?
<zartoosh> rbasak, thanks for suggestion, but I was hoping something similiar to dry-run. apt-get has that option but does not do what I want for.
<jamespage> coreycb, you may be a bit of pushback on pylibmc as we already have python-memcache
<jamespage> in main that is
<jamespage> coreycb, but you might not :-)
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah :(
<coreycb> jamespage, mterry seemed ok with it, he'd asked me to add the tests
<Walex> zartoosh: that's a pointless question. In what way does 'apt-get -s' not do what you want?
<lhorace> Hello, Ubuntu 14.10, can anyone tell me what startup service is responsible for parsing /etc/cgconfig.conf for Cgroups? I created a cgconfig.conf and rebooted the box and the groups were not created?
<rbasak> hallyn might be able to help ^^
<jamespage> coreycb, ceilometer unit tests ok without python-elasticsearch
<jamespage> coreycb, and I have a skip fix for gabbi for now as well - I'll upload.
<coreycb> jamespage, oh... I'm working on the same thing :)
<coreycb> jamespage, have at it
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks
<lhorace> I ran cgconfigparser on /etc/cgconfig.conf and I got syntax error. I fixed the syntax error and cgconfigparser successfully loaded /etc/cgconfig.conf. On a next reboot; I'll see if the problem has been remedied.
<jamespage> sarnold, hate to nag but pysaml2 is still holding up keystone in vivid proposed - right now we're testing a mix release openstack :-(
<hallyn> rbasak: pretty sure we disabled the libcgroup-bin startup
<rbasak> lhorace: ^^
<jamespage> rbasak, I see lots of PXC !
<jamespage> well percona generally!
<rbasak> :)
 * rbasak adds some more
<jamespage> rbasak, lol
<jamespage> rbasak the busy mysql bee
<rbasak> mysql-5.5, mysql-5.6, mariadb-5.5, mariadb-10.0, percona-server-5.5, percona-server-5.6, percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5, percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 and whatever the old galera source package is. That's what's spinning around in my head right now ;)
<rbasak> At least the 5.5s will be gone soon.
<lhorace> hallyn: So there's no other way to apply cgconfig.conf on bootup except for writing your own init script?
<hallyn> lhorace: not right now (depending on your release).  systemd can do some of it for you.  a new project or new libcgroup effort (especially to work with systemd and/or cgmanager) would be good
<hallyn> looks like the debian pkg has advanced, let's see what it does now
<hallyn> (i sorta lost track of it after jbernard let it go, sadly)
 * lhorace likes to stay away from systemd
<lhorace> I just setting up cgroup for one program
<hallyn> then yeah a custom upstart job using cgmanager might be simplest.  or heck, upstart jobs support cgroups natively
<lhorace> I guess I can add something in /etc/boot.local or similar or write simple upstart init script
<hallyn> jodh implemented that gem
<hallyn> is the program started by upstart, or by hand?
<lhorace> Seems like a simple cgconfigparser -l /etc/cgconfig.conf would do the job
<hallyn> yes, the problem is in how it will conflict with other things, but if it all just works for you then perfect
<lhorace> Conflict? I use groupname/program hierarchy
<lhorace> Right now it appears it's enabled on bootup and I haven't took the time how I am going to do it right now... It's low priority item
<lhorace> s/it's/it's not/
<hallyn> especially conflict as in race in hierarchy mounting
<hallyn> yes, it was racing with libvirt (and other things), iirc that's one reason why it originally got turned off by default
<lhorace> Hmmm, don't quite understand, I have not regularly use Cgroups and I do use libvirt. I guess I'll see
<sarnold> jamespage: thanks for the nag. I'll try to finish those up for you quickly.
<coreycb> zul, can you review?  https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/ubuntu/utopic/python-eventlet/0.13.0-1ubuntu4/+merge/250365
<coreycb> arges, another python-eventlet sru ^ (and hopefully the last)
<zul> coreycb:  where did the patch come from?
<coreycb> zul, the bug explains it best
<zul> coreycb:  done
<coreycb> zul, thanks
<adam_g> jamespage, around?
<adam_g> zul, coreycb or maybe you guys know. i forget, how does dh_python2 and a py packages requirements.txt interact?
<jrwren> adam_g: iirc they don't. py2dsc will use requirements.txt to generate deps iirc.
<adam_g> jrwren, ah, i think thats what i was thinking of. thanks
<coreycb> adam_g, I think dh_python2  does it's best to determine deps based on requirements.txt, but I don't know the details
<teward> if i'm setting up postfix, dovecot, mail filtering, and webmail on a server, what min specs would you recommend
<teward> bare minimum - at least 15 users
<bekks> Which specs does your server have? :)
<jrwren> teward: 30GB storage and 4GB ram
<jrwren> teward: mailman can be included in your list just fine too :p
<Patrickdk> that sounds insane
<Patrickdk> you can easily do it in 1gig
<Patrickdk> maybe even 512megs if your careful
<Patrickdk> and a lot less if you use something other than spamassassin/clamav
 * lhorace runs postfix/dovecot on 256MB
<jrwren> Patrickdk: i totally agree. I was naming what I thought was super small. I guess I'm rich. :p
<jrwren> spamassassin can take a bit of ram, so depending on email volume, maybe 256MB wouldn't be enough.
<Patrickdk> for me, spamassassin takes about 80megs of ram
<Patrickdk> maybe 130megs
<Patrickdk> my spamassassin is large though
<Patrickdk> clamav takes like almost 300megs
<jrwren> Patrickdk: that is about what mine takes.
<Patrickdk> but other av providers are a lot faster and only use around 100megs ram
<Patrickdk> I only keep clamav around for a backup
<Patrickdk> and cause my mailserver needs like 30gigs of ram, for all the dovecot instances
<Patrickdk> oh, we are in this channel :)
#ubuntu-server 2015-02-20
<zartoosh> HI does ubuntu 14.04 update have newer kernel version? thanks
<Patrickdk> hmm, it has for awhile
<Patrickdk> since 13.10 came out
<sarnold> Patrickdk: I think zartoosh meant the new 14.04.2 release
<sarnold> zartoosh: lookslike a 3.16.x kernel is supposed to be in 14.04.2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Patrickdk> yes, that is the 14.10 kernel :)
<Patrickdk> I'm running it on a few machines with 14.04 for several months
<zartoosh> sarnold, Patrickdk  thank you so much
<Patrickdk> man, unbound uses a lot of cpu
<zartoosh> sarnold,  I am reading the link that you kindly forward to me. It seems the support for kernel update 2 stops after  18 months. Do I read this correctly? Thanks
<sarnold> zartoosh: yes, when 14.04.5 is released you'll need to upgrade to that kernel to continue receiving support
<zartoosh> sarnold,  It seems if I stay with  14.04 update 1 I do not have to do that. the reason I am saying this is because our system is embedded system.
<sarnold> zartoosh: right, the original 14.04 kernel will be supported for the entire five years
<zartoosh> sarnold,  thanks
<zartoosh> Hi I am using ubuntu 14.04 I want to update the system to 14.04 update 2 but do not want to update the kernel. Is there a way to do it? thanks
<sarnold> zartoosh: apt-get update && apt-get -u upgrade
<zartoosh> sarnold,  would that update the kernel package also.  I do not want to upgrade the kernel package? thanks
<sarnold> zartoosh: that would keep you on the original 14.04 LTS release kernel
<zartoosh> sarnold,  thanks so much.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jamespage> jodh, around? would you have some time to help kickinz1 with some bcache initramfs troubles he's having?
<kubblai> hi guys, I have an ubuntu server i login via auth from a windows domain but when i sudo -i i get this error is /var/log/auth.log pam_unix(sudo:auth): authentication failure; logname=myuser uid=10019 euid=0 tty=/dev/pts/0 ruser=myuser rhost=  user=myuser
<kubblai> however it does allow me sudo access
<kubblai> i can see in visudo that domain admins have access to ALL
<kubblai> oh and its 14.04
<lordievader> kubblai: sudo su?
<kubblai> sudo -i
<lordievader> kubblai: That was sort of a question, does 'sudo su' work?
<kubblai> lordievader: sudo -i
<kubblai> oh sorry lordievader i'll give that a shot
<kubblai> no still logging an auth failure lordievader
<lordievader> kubblai: What is the output of "grep root /etc/passwd"?
<kubblai> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<lordievader> kubblai: Could you pastebin your /etc/sudoers file?
<kubblai> ok sec but i may have to redact it slightly
<kubblai> http://pastebin.com/upLdUQ5Q lordievader
<lordievader> Ugh spaces in group names, I take it you are in 'Domain Admins' group?
<kubblai> yes lordievader
<lordievader> kubblai: Hmm...
<lordievader> kubblai: In the error message you stated above 'myuser' is a replacement of the actual username?
<kubblai> yeah
<kubblai> lordievader: my username is first initalsurname
<kubblai> no spaces
<lordievader> I had a similar issue with setting up  LDAP, it tried to authenticate the root user through LDAP instead of the system. LDAP didn't know root... You might have a similar issue.
<kubblai> ok lordievader how did you fix it :D
<lordievader> I didn't, I do not understand LDAP well enough for that. A co-worker fixed it for me...
<kubblai> aw shucks, ask him lordievader :)
<lordievader> Oh right, the fix was to copy the pam config from another VM...
<kubblai> ah well its happening on all vm's
<lordievader> What does your /etc/pam.d/common-account look like?
<kubblai> im just looking at that now, give me a sec lordievader
<kubblai> http://pastebin.com/Yr5DPDK2
<kubblai> lordievader:
<lordievader> kubblai: Or I am looking wrong or I am missing: account sufficient                                      pam_localuser.so
<kubblai> i dont know lordievader im not thqat familiar with pam config
<lordievader> Neither am I but that line looks like it allow local accounts ;)
<lordievader> And root is usually a local account.
<kubblai> its not really something i can just change lordievader I'd need to raise a request for change
<kubblai> ok i'll give tht a shot lordievader
<kubblai> thanks for the help lordievader :)
<lordievader> No problem, however I do not advice you to go against your system administrator policies. Raise a request, let them  handle it ;)
<cluelesszacperso> hello everyon
<cluelesszacperso> I'm having great difficulty getting used to ubuntu, and I've been usign it for years.
<cluelesszacperso> I'm growing tired of staring at man pages for every command I need to use, surely there must be easier ways to handle things.
<cluelesszacperso> am I missing soemthing abundandently obviously to make life easier?
<lordievader> cluelesszacperso: If you use a command enough you'll remember the syntax.
<lordievader> There are no shortcuts.
<cluelesszacperso> lordievader, That's not much of an answer.  I put up these servers to run web applications.
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: you've had this explained ot you in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so asking/complaining that you can't grasp things in here - isn't going to be welcoe
<ikonia> we can help you with problems, if you can't grasp the concepts, thats up to you to learn/keep with it
<lordievader> cluelesszacperso: It is the best answer I can give you.
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, It's not a matter of grasping concepts, asshole.  I can grasp concepts perfectly fine.
<ikonia> then whats the issue ?
<lordievader> cluelesszacperso: Watch your language.
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: and do not call people names
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, You're answer is "spend more time with it"  when seriously, there has to be a better answer than slam your head against the wall
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: if you can't grasp it - we can't help you
<ikonia> and it's not an "ubuntu issue" if you can't learn it after the  many years you say you've tried
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, It's like digging a hole for a pool with a shovel versus a caterpiller.
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> it sounds like you can't grasp it - which is fine, learn however you feel best
<lordievader> The only way to learn something is to spend time on it.
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, I described that I repeatedly come back to ubuntu over the years and it's overwhelming and frustrating to spend so much time on man pages with arbitrary syntax for each.  It's unrealistic to expect people to spend that much time to just have a machine up.
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: it's not unrealistic
<ikonia> I can  get a machine up in minutes
<ikonia> you can't
<ikonia> thats because I have grasped it - you have not
<ikonia> when you grasp it - you will do it in minutes too
<ikonia> it's really that simple
<ikonia> how you get to the point where you can grasp it - is up to you, people learn in different ways
<ikonia> but thats not really what this channel is for - as you where told in #ubuntu
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, I can run the commands in minutes too, that doesn't mean it's at all intuitive, at ALL.
<ikonia> you're just being silly
<ikonia> its that simple
<cluelesszacperso> asking for something to have flow and be intuitive? really/
<ikonia> if you expect to login not knowing the commands and randomly guess them you're unrealistic
<ikonia> the norm is "research what you want to do , then do it"
<ikonia> if you're not happy with that - you will fail
<ikonia> nothing more to really discuss
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, I do tons of research, but you have to look up how to manipulate the basic firewall for christ's sake.
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> there are guis
<ikonia> command lines
<ikonia> so looking up how to manipulate the firewall is a basic requirement
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia,  And how the hell do you expect ANY ONE to even know about those when they come into ubuntu?
<ikonia> they read the documents
<ikonia> it's well documented
<ikonia> official docs
<cluelesszacperso> do manipulate a stupid FIREWALL
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> in the same way in any OS you have to read how to do something to learn how to do it
<cluelesszacperso> you shouldn't have to read much to be prepared for that
<ikonia> of course you should
<cluelesszacperso> on windows it's a simple point and click "on off with this port"
<ikonia> it's a security feature
<ikonia> if it was a toy it would be worthless
<ikonia> either way - this isn't up for discussion
<cluelesszacperso> it's literally fool proof in its simplicity.
<ikonia> we can help you with your issues - thats it
<cluelesszacperso> the only reason it's not done by laymen is because of laziness, but ubuntu takes it to another level entirely, by making you look up a freaking manual for the simplistic commands
<Odd_Bloke> cluelesszacperso: I would have no idea how to configure the firewall in Windows, because I have never used Windows as a server (or, really, at all for ~10 years).
<Odd_Bloke> cluelesszacperso: So I would have to consult documentation.
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: if you need help with issues - ask
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: if you want to complain - don't bother
<ikonia> lets get back to the focus
<cluelesszacperso> Odd_Bloke,   Click "Start" -> Control Panel -> Firewall -> "Rules" -> "In: 80" "Allow From: *"  Just fill in the fields, it's ridiciulously easy and intuitive.
<cluelesszacperso> Odd_Bloke, I'm not saying windows is perfect or preferable to windows, but it sure is easier to use right off the bat, that's why the entire world adopted it.
<cluelesszacperso> preferable to linux*
<lordievader> Right, that's why there are so many Windows servers compared to Linux servers...
<cluelesszacperso> lordievader, that's more a question of overhead and customization.  That hardly means it's just easy to use.
<ikonia> cluelesszacperso: drop it please
<cluelesszacperso> and before you call me lazy, tools are supposed to make life easier*
<ikonia> either ask for help with what you need with - or do what you want to do
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, I originally asked for compiled resources, and if there was something major I might be missing that people have run into before.
<ikonia> thats called FAQ
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, Then you essentially called/acted like I'm an idiot.
<ikonia> and documentation is well published on https://help.ubuntuu.com
<ikonia> I didn't say anything of the like about you being an idiot
<ikonia> please don't make random things up
<cluelesszacperso> ><ikonia> so asking/complaining that you can't grasp things in here - isn't going to be welcoe
<ikonia> correct
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia,   That is explicitly an insult in the modern world.
<ikonia> that is  nothing to do with you being an idiot
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> there is no shame in not getting somethings or being slow to get them
<cluelesszacperso> this isn't a question of grasping concepts, you're claiming I just need to practice freaking muscle memory.
<ikonia> I suck at various things not matter how much I try
<ikonia> no I'm not
<ikonia> I'm saying you need to understand how to do things and how to get the info you need
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> you don't want to read - so you suffer
<ikonia> no more discussion on it please
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia,   I understand how a freaking firewall works.
<Odd_Bloke> cluelesszacperso: It's not entirely clear what you're looking to get out of this conversation.
<cluelesszacperso> ikonia, I work for a Fortune 500 company, handling Fortune 100 clients, full time.  I'm learning programming architecture for multiple languages on my own using online resources, while also going to classes nearly full time.  I'm up at 5:40 in the morning, reading over man pages, and you have the audacity to tell me that I just don't want to read, and expect me to not just mock you for it.
<cluelesszacperso> Odd_Bloke, What resources do you usually refer to?
<cluelesszacperso> Odd_Bloke, in various circles there tend to exist tools that make life really easy.
<Odd_Bloke> cluelesszacperso: Honestly, man pages and Google.
<cluelesszacperso> Odd_Bloke, This for example, http://paletton.com/#uid=1330u0khF9id6mFdIipnH4wmX2p   is a wonderful tool for web design that helps people come up with color schemes, no grasping in the dark, you can visualize and mold it.
<jadesoturi__> hi all. iv installed vsftp, without chroot, but now the normal user can only read files outside his home dir, he cant write to /var f ex.. and i dont want to allow root ftp access.. is there a way to make the normal user be able to write to the folders?
<Odd_Bloke> cluelesszacperso: Sure, but it's also a very constrained domain; configuring firewalls is more akin to actually implementing that colour scheme in a web page.
<ikonia> he's gone
<ikonia> enough complaining
<ikonia> more support
<KlausedSource> hey, does any of you have a vserver at strato(.de)?
<KlausedSource> i use the preinstalled ubuntu 14.04 LTS there, but it feels like i can't access any block devices
<KlausedSource> when i want to run parted it says "Error: No device found"
<TheEagerPadawan> any one around here that has experience with linuxacademy?
<med_> jamespage, dosaboy I voted up your presentations. Hope to see you (and the whole gang) in Vancouver.
<jamespage> med_, ta!
<jamespage> med_, I should be there at least
<med_> likewise.
<marrusl> me too!
<marrusl> :)
<med_> marrusl, will def. cu there too.
 * med_ probably owes jamespage a pint or two or three
<cb> Hi, are there any security-measures on an 14.04-server that prevents the answer of `pings` from an host which MAC-Adress is not resolvable? The Client that want's to ping is connected to the network through ipsec. All other systems in the network don't care about an unknown mac. Only my Ubuntu-Server installations don't respond. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10325022/ my tcpdump.
<marrusl> med_, excellent!  really looking forward to it.
<cb> iptables and ufw are disabled
 * med_ still probably owes zul a few pints too
<hikenboot> hi I am looking for the sample files for my ubuntu install on amazon cloud instance for easy-rsa. what package provides the sample configuration files for easy-rsa?
<rbasak> hikenboot: easy-rsa.
<hikenboot> it does not appear to have all the sample files in particular I am looking for /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0
<rbasak> Have you looked in /usr/share/doc/easy-rsa?
<jamespage> coreycb, nice work on that backwards compat patch for utopic btw
<jamespage> coreycb, that's always a good approach
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks
<hikenboot> rbasak, yes of course I looked there. They are not there
<hikenboot> reinstalled easy-rsa and easy-rsa sources and there not there trying to compile the source and see if it generates them but looking at the files it does not appear to be the case
<xcyclist> Is there something reasonably well trusted for a web GUI oriented password database on Ubuntu?  I'd really like something that uses ssh pp keys, github data storage, and some nice password requirements, for password database access.
<sneezewort> I have a strange problem. If I am running ubuntu 12.04 lts as a VM on ESX I can serve large files with no problem. When I run do-release-upgrade to get to 14.04.2 then suddenly the download of large files is fast at first, then stalls.
<sneezewort> Any ideas?
<bekks> sneezewort: Which ESX version and which VMware tools are installed?
<bekks> And are you using the vmxnet3 adapter?
<sneezewort> bekks, ESX 5.1, VMwareTools-9.0.0-782409, and we are using E1000 as our NICs. We removed the E1000 and added a vmxnet3 NIC, but the behavior was the same.
<bekks> Did you reinstall the VMware tools?
<sneezewort> bekks, You mean after the upgrade? nope. Let me try that...
<bekks> sneezewort: Change the adapter to vmxnet3, and after that, reinstall the VMware Tools.
<bekks> And you could start debugging here: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1004087
<hallyn> SpamapS: presentty sounds great
<rberg_> anyone here running ubuntu server on dell server hardware? I am wondering about how to get these dell tools installed like dset, racadm, and wsman..
<bekks> rberg_: Download and install them.
<rberg_> the rpm?
<rberg_> and with the apt repo, the package "sblim-cmpi-base" errors with "CIM server type could not be determined, specify with -t."
<bekks> rberg_: Which server is that, exacxtly?
<rberg_> R630
<rberg_> its getting lots of ecc errors and Dell is requiring me to run dset to get logs..
<SpamapS> hallyn: yes! It is the ultimate geek presenter. :-D
<bekks> rberg_: Dell doesnz ship drivers for the R630 for Ubuntu. so your only chance is to use that .rpm
<sarnold> heh, when magicpoint looks like an extravegance..
<rberg_> they claim its "supported" who knows
<bekks> rberg_: "supported" doesnt mean "we ship drivers for that thing" :)
<rberg_> lolol
<rberg_> if I had any say around here I would say lets not use this hardware
<a|3x> hi
<a|3x> how would i purge all log files, logrotate -f doesn't seem to delete older files
<sarnold> a|3x: /var/log/*.[0-9]* matches many old log files, if not all
<a|3x> sarnold, hopefully i don't delete anything important..
<sarnold> a|3x: I think the only 'active' log files that will delete are Xorg logs; most people won't care much about those anyway and in #ubuntu-server it seems even less likely :)
#ubuntu-server 2015-02-21
<teward> would a 128MB VPS be enough to run a DNS server for multiple domains?  Or should I go for something with slightly more RAM?
<sarnold> teward: https://twitter.com/powerdns/status/563428596807917571
<teward> sarnold: not sure what i'm looking at?
<Patrickdk> depends on the dns server used
<sarnold> teward: I don't -really- know how to compare a raspberry pi "1" against your 128M vps, but I suspect it's kinda close
<Patrickdk> if you use bind files, and expecially bind, it's memory happy :)
<sarnold> teward: but it appears that you ought to be able to get 1000~2000 qps on an old pi anyway :)
<teward> Patrickdk: assuming bind9, how much memory usage would I be looking at?
<teward> sarnold: that's asusming I had a Pi lying around :p
<Patrickdk> how should I know
<Patrickdk> whatever it needs to run, plus enough to load up ALL your zone files into ram
<Patrickdk> and have working space
<teward> only got 5 or 6 zone files
<Patrickdk> and that means something?
<Patrickdk> I might have 1 zone file with 3million dns entries
<teward> if you want to be annoying about your question asking, fine, be that way
<Patrickdk> enough space to fit all your zone files, has nothing to do with quanity of zone count
<Patrickdk> and if your talking any dnssec, you should tripple ram usage
<sarnold> Patrickdk: he took off..
<Patrickdk> ah
<Patrickdk> still not sure where I asked how many zones
<sarnold> Patrickdk: is your unbound setup eating CPU due to dnssec?
<Patrickdk> I can't imagine so
<sarnold> how many qps do you get out of it?
<Patrickdk> it's mostly all dnsrbl lookups
<Patrickdk> those don't support dnssec
<sarnold> ahh
<Patrickdk> it's doing around 80 or so, all day long
<Patrickdk> still, even eating cpu
<Patrickdk> it's not nearly as much as say, clamav/spamassassin :)
<Patrickdk> so it's *acceptable* I just found it odd
<sarnold> haha :)
<sarnold> *nomnomnom*
<Patrickdk> dead on
<Patrickdk> 82avg per sec, over day
<Patrickdk> 85 over the week, avg
<Patrickdk> per server
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tgm4883> since snappy packages are supposedly similar to click packages, will snappy be able to install click packages (and vice versa, will snappy packages be able to be used on click platforms)?
<rww> tgm4883: might want to try #snappy, if you didn't already
<hikenboot> anyone know where I can find the easy-rsa samples they do not seem to install from the apt sources. these files seem like there no longer included trusty????This would be a real big help, I definitely need them!
<hikenboot> /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples doesnt include the easy-rsa examples as it should
<hikenboot> think i have found them
#ubuntu-server 2015-02-22
<tgm4883> rww: thanks, will do
<edenist> hey everyone
<lordievader> Good morning.
<zartoosh> HI I had an older ubuntu server, 12.04. I upgraded it to 14.04 using do-release-upgrade. Later whenever I try to install a package, a window pops up with title: dictionaries-common:worldlist and it says: An invalid debonf value [america (American English)] has been detected.     How could I fix this please? thx
<maxb> zartoosh: I would first try changing that setting. Try "dpkg-reconfigure -p low dictionaries-common" (as root). It will give you a text-based UI
<zartoosh> maxb after running the command you suggested I get this output: dictionaries-common is broken or not fully installed.
<maxb> Try reinstalling it them?
<maxb> *then?
<maxb> apt-get --reinstall install dictionaries-common
<zartoosh> maxb: it says you must run dpkg --reconfigure -a , running that command pops up a window as I said before, which is not taking any input from my keyboard.  Is there any other way I can fix this issue? Thanks
<zartoosh> maxb, sorry I think I was wrong
<zartoosh> maxb,   I was able to run the reconfigure, then I issued the command you suggested. It seems during upgrade process some packages did not installed correctly.
<maxb> Seems so. You may find the following commands useful:
<maxb> dpkg --audit
<maxb> dpkg -l | grep -Ev '^(ii|un|pn) '
<maxb> Actually you probably don't care about mostly-removed packages, so:
<maxb> dpkg -l | grep -Ev '^(ii|un|pn|rc) '
<zartoosh> maxb it gives me a lit of packages that unpacked but not yet configured.
<maxb> You may wish to try 'dpkg --configure -a' to retry pending configuration
<maxb> zartoosh: You probably don't want to remove them all.
<maxb> Better to start by retrying the configuration, seeing why it failed, and trying to fix it
<maxb> So try 'dpkg --configure tex-common' and paste that
<maxb> Though in this instance many of those packages seem to relate to authoring TeX documents so they may be irrelevant to you
<zartoosh> maxb,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10358006/
<maxb> Looks like it succeeded this time.
<maxb> Try 'dpkg --configure -a' to retry configuring the rest
<maxb> maybe it will work, if not, we can look into where it breaks
<zartoosh> maxb actually I get error at the end of running dpkg --configure text-common http://paste.ubuntu.com/10358054/
<maxb> Hmm. Looks like something obscure went wrong in the depths of the TeX system
<maxb> TeX is a document authoring language
<maxb> If this doesn't sound related at all to the functionality of the server, the simplest option may be to remove it
<maxb> In which case, I would try 'apt-get remove tex-common' and be prepared for it to suggest removing a lot of other packages too
<zartoosh> maxb  I did that and dpkg --reconfigure -a runs with no errors.  Thank you so much.
<maxb> zartoosh: You should now re-check 'dpkg --audit', check /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* look correct for your upgraded version, and run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to look for any parts of the upgrade which did not complete
<zartoosh> max the output of the dpkg --audit gives me three packages should I remove them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10358179/
<maxb> If you no longer want them on your system, sure
<maxb> However the suggestion printed is to reinstall them rather than removing them
<zartoosh> one last thing please. when I run apt-get autoremove I get this error:  paste.ubuntu.com/10358146
<maxb> I'm not familiar with "ubucompilator". Perhaps it is a third party package with an error in it?
<maxb> You can run 'dpkg -S /usr/share/menu/ubucompilator' to query which package installed that file
<zartoosh> maxb thank you so much for all your help.
<maxb> You may also be interested in 'apt-show-versions | grep -Fv uptodate'
<maxb> It shows you all packages whose version doesn't match that available in the repositories pointed to by your current sources.list configuration
<maxb> (You might have to install apt-show-versions first)
<zartoosh> maxb,  after insalling apt-show-versions and running the command you suggested. I get list of some packages with comment: No avaialble version in archive, what should I do about those packages?
<maxb> This indicates one of two things
<maxb> 1) Third-party packages installed from repositories which are no longer configured in your sources.list
<maxb> 2) Packages existing in previous versions of Ubuntu which no longer exist in current ones
<maxb> Or well, I suppose there's also
<maxb> 3) Packages in Ubuntu components that you previously had enabled but no longer do
<maxb> You should usually either remove the package or restore the sources.list configuration which would allow you to recieve updates
<maxb> It depends on the packages and whether you still want them on your system
<zartoosh> maxb,  after checking the list, I decided to remove them. Thank you again.
<rostam> HI after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, bash completion does not work for me? thx
<sandstrom> I've just setup a VPN server (strongswan 5.1) running 14.04. 500/4500 UDP open. Access allowed from any ip. What are some basic security things that are important to consider?
<cambazz> how can i disable blanking of the lcd screen in ubuntu 14.04 server?
<KlausedSource> I googled and googled, but there is no solution to be found. I am on linaro ubuntu server 14.04 and have no cursor in nano nor vim. What can I do?
<Walex> what does "have no cursor" mean? Is that the the thing you don't know what to do about?
#ubuntu-server 2016-02-22
<truexfan81> anyone about to successfully get phpmyadmin to work with nginx on 14.04 server?
<truexfan81> for some reason the auto config program that runs during the package install doesn't have nginx as an option, and when you go with neither it doesn't seem to generate a config file for it
<truexfan81> so without the config i'm unable to give it my ip address to gain access to it
<Razva> I have two nics, both with static IPs. if I set an IP to the first nic, the settings get auto-applied on the second one. why?! using GNOME.
<hateball> Razva: Do you mean that both NICs get the same IP?
<hateball> or what are "the settings" in this case
<Razva> hateball exactly, both nics get the same IP and I have no idea why.
<Razva> if I set the LAN IP on the second one, the WAN will be changed. same with WAN -> LAN.
<hateball> Razva: Weird. I don't run GNOME so I dunno why that might be
<hateball> Razva: if you manipulate network-manager from a terminal, does it behave the same?
<Razva> hateball yyyyyyyyup...
<hateball> Razva: using nmcli, that is?
<Razva> hateball I've just manually set the networking from cli and rebooted, let's see what's happening...
<Razva> bah, didn't worked. reinstalling with Lubuntu. I need a browser on this specific server so...
<hateball> Razva: network-manager is still the same, regardless what DE you use
<hateball> Razva: and there'd be no need to reinstall, you could just apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Razva> hateball I've done a netinstall and choose Lubuntu, it works like a charm
<hateball> Razva: weird. must be a bug in gnomes network manager frontend then
<hateball> Razva: I use KDE Plasma and I have no problems using multiple NICs at least
<LostSoul> Hi guy
<LostSoul> It might be stupid question but how change default users group?
<LostSoul> Or make sure all user will be in group X as I use domain login with lib-nss
<bekks> Add the default user group to group X.
<Walex2> LostSoul: "default users group" is a bit ambiguous.
<Walex2> LostSoul: on *login* a user has a primary group defined in '/etc/passwd' and a list of secondary groups, all those listing the user name in '/etc/group'. They are all "default" groups.
<LostSoul> I see
<LostSoul> I want all AD users to be in certain group
<Walex2> LostSoul: as to "make sure all user will be in group X" that depends on your use account management scripts. That's an administrative decision.
<LostSoul> Hmm
<LostSoul> I want all users that are able to login via AD to be in certain group
<Walex2> LostSoul: that may depends on whether 'libnss' allows you to do that.
<LostSoul> Second question is if there is bug in lib-nss as when I add more than X groups in ldap.conf then it starts connecting and getting users
<Walex2> LostSoul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication might help you
<Walex2> LostSoul: "Assign local groups to users" section
<LostSoul> Thanks Walex2
<Walex2> LostSoul: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/297408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297408 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam_group does not support NSS groups" [Undecided,Fix released]
<LostSoul> Hmm
<LostSoul> But still, is it normal than after adding more than 6-8 groups in ldap.conf it stops working?
<bekks> Sounds like a lot of groups.
<LostSoul> Hmm
<LostSoul> I've added those lines to /etc/security/group.conf and also added other stuff to pam but seems user is still not in group I wanted him to be ;/
<jamespage> coreycb, ddellav: hey - I pushed a load of changes to the neutron package - generaly tidy up and bug fixes
<jamespage> coreycb, also reverted the agent/server mixup
<jamespage> coreycb, not sure whether that bug is really relevant any longer...
<Walex2> LostSoul: traditionally UNIX/Linux systems had a limit of 16 groups, and now most implementations support 256. But with AD could be lower limits.
<koolhead17> hello world
<LostSoul> Walex2: It's not user
<LostSoul> I want to add AD matching (so that certain users can login via ssh on server)
<LostSoul> so when I add more than 6-8 groups in ldap.conf it stops showing users (getent passwd)
<bekks> LostSoul: do you get a specific error?
<LostSoul> Nope
<LostSoul> No error at all
<bekks> Then how do you determine "it is not working"?
<LostSoul> When I add more than X group mapping getend doesn't return AD users
<LostSoul> Also I can't login :)
<bekks> So you get a login error?
<LostSoul> Yes
<bekks> So this is wrong?: "< LostSoul> No error at all"
<LostSoul> I mean it doesn't get users from AD when I add more than X mappping in ldap.conf
<LostSoul> So it's not error as user is not searched in AD
<LostSoul> when I add X mapping in ldap.conf and typing getend passwd - I'm getting user list (including AD users)
<LostSoul> When I add X +1, then getent passwd returns only local users
<LostSoul> So I'm wondering if there is a limit
<bekks> And did you configure logging for ldap already and investigate the logs? Or even used strace?
<Walex2> LostSoul: there is then probably a limit, but it would be surprising it is on the Linux side.
<Walex2> LostSoul: you can use 'ldapsearch' or 'shelldap' to query the MS-AS LDAP server to see what it returns.
<LostSoul> Walex2: assign group works - thanks!
<LostSoul> But still this search ..
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks for fixing up neutron
<jamespage> coreycb, np
<jamespage> just testing the upgrade path is ok and I'll upload
<^King> hey
<^King> How to check if a package is installed?
<lordievader> ^King: dpk -l
<lordievader> dpkg*
<hateball> apt-cache policy <package>
<bekks> apt-cache policy will do that job too
<Razva> why in the world does autopilot installs Landscape on a LAN IP?! aaargh
<Razva> is there any way to "move" it to an external IP?
<^King> Hey, is it possible to change a account name on a ubuntu server?
<^King> Similar to changing passwords with passwd
<LostSoul> Walex2: Still around?
<LostSoul> I was wondering if there is way to set up same home dir to all ldap users
<sdeziel> ^King: usermod --login foo bar # renames bar to foo
<sdeziel> ^King: man 8 usermod for details
<saket_> my juju is putting landscape to private IP
<saket_> how can I access it remotely
<^King> sdeziel: Will that also change the dir name?
<^King> /home/newusername/
<sdeziel> ^King: no but if you pass it --move-home it will
<sdeziel> ^King: you might also want to rename the primary group as well (groupmod)
<^King> Then I'll just recreate a new username then.
<^King> Create a new user*
<saket_> hi
<saket_> can anyone help me on landscape and juju
<saket_> @dweaver, do you have exprience on JUJU and MAAS
<LostSoul> Remind me which rc is loaded after ssh login to server?
<Razva> jamespage can uou please help my colleague saket? we'r struggling with this here :)
<jamespage> coreycb, neutron uploaded
<LostSoul> Is there way to force pam other module to set home for all user to certain folder?
<coreycb> jamespage, awesome, thanks again for the cleanup!  apologies for the cruft.
<jamespage> coreycb, np
<jamespage> coreycb, apologies for sending your on a red-herring task with switching out plugins for neutron-server
<jamespage> as there is only ml2 in tree now...
<coreycb> jamespage, ok gotcha
<jamespage> coreycb, I have of course now broken neutron-openvswitch and neutron-gateway charms...
<jamespage> I/we
<coreycb> jamespage, heh, well that happens
<coreycb> got to play catch up
<LostSoul> ? :)
<dweaver> saket_, Yes I do
<dweaver> saket_, do you need some help with something?
<^King> I can't install tk8.6, only 5. Why is that so?
<^King> Only tk8.5
<Razva> back
<Razva> ok soooo can please somebody tell me if/how can we access the Landscape LAN IP from...our public range?
<Razva> because Juju/AutoPilot setup a private IP, which obviously cannot be accessed from outside
<jamespage> ddellav, coreycb: lots of oslo.* releases today :-)
<coreycb> jamespage, ack thanks.  we're working through the clients today.
<jamespage> Razva, its assumed that you have some access to the network that landscape and the cloud are being deployed to
<Razva> jamespage yup, obviously :D
<Razva> but tunneling through a proxy via Putty is not a good long-term solution :D
<jamespage> agreed
<Razva> soooo any hints?
<Razva> ?
<hallyn> anyone have a >=80cpu system they could use to run the testcase in bug 1358835 to verify bug 1535494 ?
<ubottu> bug 1358835 in numactl (Ubuntu Vivid) "numa_node_of_cpu() returns warning when cpu_index > 79" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358835
<ubottu> bug 1535494 in numactl (Ubuntu Wily) "Fix numa_node_to_cpus patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535494
<hallyn> else i'll just verify that it acts sanely in a smaller vm
<ddellav> jamespage good thing im doing those today then heh
<jamespage> ddellav, +100!
<Razva> jamespage sorry for bugging you, but can you please point us into the right direction?
<Razva> anyone...?
<sarnold> Razva: port forwarding on your firwall perhaps?
<Razva> from where to where...?
<sarnold> from whatever your public range is to whatever your private range is? :)
<Razva> note: I'm using leased servers
<Razva> aaaand I don't currently own a switch/router/firewall
<sarnold> Razva: ah. then your hosting provider can probably lease you IP addresses too? I dunno how that bit works out..
<teward> Razva: you need to talk to the hosting provider then to get guidance on how to forward ports on the infrastructure
<teward> as well as IPs, etc.
<jamespage> Razva, sorry - you caught me just as I had to head out for a bit
<jamespage> Razva, can you explain how your servers are networked a bit (this may be a bit async as have to duck out again in a few minutes)
<teward> jamespage: he may not know...
<teward> [2016-02-22 13:50:27] <Razva> note: I'm using leased servers
<teward> [2016-02-22 13:50:40] <Razva> aaaand I don't currently own a switch/router/firewall
<jamespage> might be tricky to figure this out then...
<teward> ^ that's why I suggested they reach out to the ones they lease from for some guidance on forwarding ports, etc. that way
<teward> (it may be something that has to be done by the provider)
<teward> (though that'd be highly irregular)
<Razva> jamespage I have my own IP class + my own VLAN
<Razva> each server has one nic connected to the public IP class + another nic connected to the vlan
<Razva> at this point it seems that Landscape is installed into a LXE container on one of the machines (not on the maas machine), which I suppose it's ok
<Razva> but now the problem is that...there's no real way to access Landscape from "outside", except doing a proxy/tunnel
<Razva> aaaand problem #2
<Razva> seems that Autopilot doesn't "wants" to setup a 5 node OpenStack cluster. everything is "green" but Cinder fails to deploy. saket_ is digging in the logs but he cannot find anything relevant. any hints?
<Razva> [ERROR] Failed to upload leases: 'str' object has no attribute 'mac'
<Razva> oh I really love this.
<Razva> no documentation in this kind of issues, and minimal logs.
<coreycb> ddellav, I dropped python-doc8 from ironicclient as it's not needed for package builds
<ddellav> coreycb ack
<coreycb> zul, jamespage, can you subscribe a team to python-requestsexceptions?
<cluemann> Hello. I'm currently in the process of installing ubuntu server (15.10) on a machine that was a gentoo machine up until now. The machine has a raid6(dm_crypt(lvm)) disk layout. I'm not familiar with configuring raid/dm_crypt/lvm in the ubuntu installer and I'm afraid to play around because I can't afford to lose data on the disk.
<cluemann> I'm in manual disk setup, and it recognizes the raid6 array but marks it as 'auto-read-only'. I'm unsure if using the 'Configure software raid' option will allow me to access the raid array read/write and if I can do so without losing data
<cluemann> Could anyone provide some input on that please?
<sdeziel> cluemann: IIRC, there should be no problem adopting your raid array and your dm-crypt setup
<cluemann> I was indeed able to activate my md_crypt container and the logical volumes are now available.
<cluemann> dm_crypt*
<RoyK> cluemann: it's usually auto-read-only until something tries to write to it
<cluemann> Oh okay thank you RoyK
<coreycb> ddellav, for heatclient I think you just need to swap 3.4 with PYTHON3S in d/rules override_dh_auto_test
<ddellav> coreycb ok i'll try that
<jrajav> I have vsftpd set up for logging in as a user and r/w files
<jrajav> Is there a way to point the anonymous login to that user for read only access?
<cluemann> My installation is done and all my data is intact, thanks for the input! :)
<hggdh> ogra_: there still? I have a question for you if you do not mind
<wimpog> PCI compliance is failing on a server running Ubuntu Linux 14.04.2, specifically for CVE-2015-3185 and CVE-2015-3183. How can I verify these vulnerabilities are present and resolve them?
<sdeziel> wimpog: according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-3185.html, all you need to do is pull apache2 version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5 or higher
<wimpog> sdeziel: same thing for CVE-2015-3183?
<sdeziel> yes
<wimpog> Thank you!
<sdeziel> you are welcome
<wimpog> sdeziel: i just ran dpkg -l  | grep apache
<wimpog> and I have 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.9
<wimpog> or am I not checking it correctly?
<sdeziel> wimpog: maybe the PCI checking engine is not aware that Ubuntu backported the fix from 2.4.16 upstream to Trusty's 2.4.7
<wimpog> sdeziel: is dpkg -l the right way to verify the version?
<sdeziel> wimpog: yes
<wimpog> Thank you again! There is nothing else I could do here, isn't it?
<wimpog> sdeziel:
<sdeziel> wimpog: the apache2 service is restarted on package upgrades so it shouldn't use a binary older than the one provided by 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.9. If you want to be absolutely sure you are running the patched version you can use this: for p in $(pgrep apache2); do ls -l /proc/$p/exe; done | grep deleted
<sdeziel> wimpog: if nothing is output you are all good (running the patched binary)
<wimpog> sdeziel: thank you for this script. I get no output
<sdeziel> wimpog: good. I have to go, have a good day|night
<wimpog> Have a good day
<{soma_coma}> Woke back up, how is everyone?
#ubuntu-server 2016-02-23
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> I've met strange problem with apache2
<LostSoul> Suddenly it stopped delivery content and when I tried to restart it, stop it - it was hanging
<LostSoul> Now I kill process of it and it doesn't want to start
<LostSoul> nvm
<LostSoul> DNS went down
<lordievader> Good morning.
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> Any idea how to map in ldap.conf home folders on one specific for all accounts??
<LostSoul> Is there way to set nss_map_attribute homeDirectory to custom value?
<tuor> Hi I was in #Ubuntu and it's a server problem, so I come here. (Problem description coming.)
<tuor> [Ubuntu 14.04 64bit] I use libvirt for running kvm VMs. I have installed a VM like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178446/
<tuor> The volume has a read/write problem (syslog): https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178842/
<tuor> lvs and lvdisplay: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178852/
<tuor> What could be the problem? I don't realy get it. Is it me doing something wrong Is it libvirt? Or what else?
<tuor> libvirt version: 1.2.2
<lordievader> tuor: Where do you see io errors in your syslog?
<tuor> lordievader, ah new lines have been written to the syslog. I'll paste the right lines in a sec.
<tuor> right lines: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178904/
<Zulu_Too> Does anyone have any comments on the security of .htaccess with Apache2  ?   Are there any security issues?
<lordievader> tuor: The disks are fine?
<tuor> How to check? (I think yes, I had this problem with debian 7 on a different hardware and then I just created all the logical volumes by hand all the time.)
<lordievader> tuor: Check the smart values for a start.
<tuor> lordievader, ok.
<tuor> lordievader, smart values: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178990/
<lordievader> Disks seem healthy.
<lordievader> I'd turn of the vm's, then using kpartx make the vm's partitions available on the host and check them with fdisk.
<tuor> lordievader, ok.
<MrDoctor> Hello. I am running a tomcat server, and I have some code in it to use a socket in localhost:4444.
<MrDoctor> I have a separate java process that uses the said port. This is how I have implemented IPC between the tomcat server and the java process.
<MrDoctor> It works fine on my local desktop, but on deployment, things don't work anymore.
<lordievader> Firewall?
<MrDoctor> I can telnet to the java process to write something to the socket.
<MrDoctor> But tomcat cannot do it.
<MrDoctor> In the server I mean.
<MrDoctor> So, that rules out the possibility of it being a firewall issue.
<MrDoctor> It could have something to do with groups or maybe apparmour.
<MrDoctor> But I don't know how to resolve it.
<lordievader> It can still be the firewall...
<MrDoctor> I can open the port.
<MrDoctor> It does not give an error.
<MrDoctor> It's only that tomcat cannot write anything to the port.
<lordievader> For example, tomcat might connect over ipv6 while telnet might connect over ipv4.
<hateball> iirc java processes prioritize ipv6 unless told otherwise
<lordievader> I'd start tcpdumping, if I were you.
<MrDoctor> Okay.
<tuor> lordievader, I wasn't able to installe the OS in the VM. I stoped the VM now and kpartx -l /dev/vg01_srvab00/rt00-1 don't gives any ouput.
<tuor> When I tried to install the VM in the past, the VM crashed when it tried to write something on the LV.
<bekks> Why would kpartx -l on a LV should give any usable output?
<lordievader> tuor: Right, so there are no partitions on the volume. I guess you could run badblocks (read the man page) over it.
<tuor> Isn't this strange (ll /dev/mapper): https://paste.ubuntu.com/15179122/
<tuor> lordievader, ok i'll try.
<lordievader> bekks: If you use lv's as disks for vm's they put a partition table on it.
<tuor> lordievader, is it normal to have multiple mapping for a single LV? (my last link) And what are this different mappings?
<lordievader> I'm not sure how you've set up your lvm. I haven't seen it before. But my lvm setups are usually quite simple.
<tuor> It's libvirt which did the LV. My LVM setup is done by the ubuntu installer. Then I Installed kvm,libvirtd and let libvirt create a LV.
<tuor> badblock is running.
<tuor> afk for a while (have to eat something).
<MrDoctor> I'm trying to force java to use ipv4 using -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true, but it ain't working.
<tuor> lordievader, all blocks ar bad. But I don't think that it's the disk. The system runs fine (on the same disk). If I create a logical volume with lvcreate there are no badblocks.
<lordievader> There wasn't any data on it was there?
<lordievader> You could just remove it and create a new one and pass that one to the vm.
<tuor> I just deleted it. Now did a new one and running badblock on it.
<RoyK> tuor: if you have bad sectors on a disk, then remove that disk from the system unless it's in a raid6 or something that can handle some errors
<tuor> The disk is fine. It's raid 1.
<bekks> If you have badblocks, the disk isnt fine, most likely.
<RoyK> tuor: what does smartctl -H have to say? or smartctl -t short or -t long?
<tuor> When I try to write on the LV badblocks lists all blocks as "bad blocks". Now I deleted the LV and created it by hand again (lvcreate -n rt00-1 -L20G vg01_srvab00). Now I'm running badblock again and no badblocks so far.
<RoyK> tuor: try smartctl
<RoyK> positive badblock count == bad drive
<tuor> RoyK, smartctl says all is ok.
<lordievader> RoyK: Scroll up, he posted output of smartctl before.
<RoyK> lordievader: ah
<tuor> to sumarize: When I create a logical volume by hand, all works fine. When I let libvirt create the logical volume I have read/write problems.
<RoyK> weird
<tuor> (I did not test if only write or read & write)
<RoyK> then do that
<RoyK> lvcreate, mkfs -t somefs, mount it, fill it with lots of identical files, check those file's checksums (sha256sum for instance) and compare with the original
<tuor> RoyK, ok I'll do it.
<MrDoctor> lordievader, I it is not working over ipv4 either.
<lordievader> MrDoctor: What is not working over ipv4?
<MrDoctor> The tomcat and java process IPC over socket thing.
<lordievader> MrDoctor: So what did you find out?
<lordievader> You investigated it right?
<MrDoctor> I found out that I was previously using a tcp6 socket, changed it to tcp.
<MrDoctor> After that it ain't working either.
<lordievader> MrDoctor: Is your daemon listening to the port?
<MrDoctor> Yes lordievader. I can communicate with it through telnet fine.
<lordievader> MrDoctor: Do you see tomcat connecting to it with tcpdump?
<MrDoctor> The server is running live lordievader. The tcpdump logs grow in the rate of a thousand lines per second.
<MrDoctor> I cannot find anything there.
<lordievader> tcpdump logs? The output you mean? If so, use a better filter.
<MrDoctor> I have the daemon print out accepted client connection once something connects to it.
<MrDoctor> So, the daemon is printing that line.
<lordievader> I.e.: tcpdump -i any 'host 127.0.0.1 && tcp && port 4444'
<lordievader> Run that and see what is actually going on.
<MrDoctor> Okay
<tuor> RoyK, all checksums do match.
<RoyK> and nothing in dmesg?
<Razva> hi folks! in MAAS, if I go to Subnets, I see two fabrics: one for WAN and one for LAN (which I suppose it's ok). BUT when I go to Nodes and choose Subnets (from the left sidebar) I can see only the LAN IPs. isn't this wrong?
<tuor> RoyK, no.
<RoyK> goodie
<RoyK> then possibly libvirt is messing up
<MrDoctor> lordievader, here are the logs https://gist.github.com/anonymous/62edd9a5afde70339e14
<lordievader> tuor: I'd make the lv yourself and pass it to kvm, rather than letting libvirt make it.
<MrDoctor> The daemon and tomcat connection happens, but after that tomcat cannot write anything to the socket.
<tuor> But now I tried with a little bit different virt-install command and it doesn't work again (I replaced path=… with pool=default). dmesg (after now trying with libvirt again): https://paste.ubuntu.com/15179575/
<RoyK> torak_: and perhaps file a bug on this
<lordievader> MrDoctor: Seems fine if you ask me.
<lordievader> MrDoctor: At least the tcp connection is set up.
<MrDoctor> What I do is send some json from the tomcat server to the daemon for processing, but the daemon is not receiving any such json.
<MrDoctor> If I send arbitrary strings using telnet, the daemon receives them.
<tuor> lordievader, trying right now.
<Razva> lordievader: any hints regarding my "issue"?
<Walex> MrDoctor: that's not very technical talk :-)
<lordievader> MrDoctor: I have no experience with tomcat (I try to stay away from Java), so I don't know what or how tomcat is trying to send things.
<Walex> MrDoctor: "send some json from the tomcat server" is a bit vague
<tuor> RoyK, how would you google it (to know if other people had this befor).
<MrDoctor> And everything works fine in my local machine and our test ubuntu 14.04 server. The main server has ubuntu 15.04 in it.
<lordievader> Razva: I have no knowledge of MAAS, sorry.
<RoyK> tuor: not sure
<Razva> OpenStack / Ubuntu Cloud?
<Razva> because it's weird, my cluster has...only LAN everywhere.
<MrDoctor> Sorry about that Walex.
<MrDoctor> But I have no more better way to put it, trying my best from my side.
<MrDoctor> lordievader, there is something else save for a firewall issue which is preventing tomcat from writing to the socket.
<MrDoctor> Someone suggested it could be apparmour.
<lordievader> Could be, check your logs.
<MrDoctor> apparmour logs?
<lordievader> Not really sure where they go, I think syslog.
<tuor> lordievader, works so far now.
<lordievader> tuor: \o/
<torak_> RoyK: ?
<tuor> But wtf is libvirt doing or what is wrongly configured?
<torak_> RoyK: wrong tag i think. :P
<lordievader> tuor: Good question.
<tuor> Maybe #virt on from oftc can tell me^^
<tuor> I could write on the disk know. My VM is installed (pfSense).
<MrDoctor> Nothing from apparmour it looks like.
<MrDoctor> Could it have something with users/groups?
<lordievader> Perhaps it is some Tomcat config?
<MrDoctor> It works fine on other environments.
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> Is there way to set nss_map_attribute homeDirectory to custom value in ldap.conf?
<LostSoul> Or any other way to set custom home dir for all users?
<tuor> I found the problem: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.libvirt.user/4555
<tuor> finaly!! :)
<tuor> lordievader, RoyK, libvirt does mess up with creating logical volume it assumes that you want to grow your logical volume over time. virt-install don't has an option to tell how much of the final max size should be allocated in the beginning and libvirt just allocates the minimum (4mb). If you set the option to not use this grow feature it allocates the right size directly and all works fine.
<miccheck> Can anyone please help? I am trying to backup certain folders via rsync from an ubuntu vps to a backup folder on my mac. Neither the mac or the vps accounts are root, and I have root login access turned off on the vps. I ssh into it using an ssh config that I setup on my mac, and I'm trying to use ssh with rsync to perform the backuip, but I keep getting permission errors, not all files transferred, and so on.
<miccheck> Can anyone please tell me the best way to do this, and whether or not I should continue to have root access disabled? I've read multiple things on both topics and I'm still not sure the right way to do this, etc.
<Walex> miccheck: it all depends on who owns the files on the VPS
<Walex> miccheck: if it is your non-root account, it should be fine. But if the VPS contains files not owned by your non-root account, and they don't have wide permissions, they won't be read.
<Walex> miccheck: BTW this is about elementary UNIX/Linux knowledge, perhaps you would like to read an introduction to how permissions and ownership work in Ubuntu/Linux/UNIX.
<miccheck> yeah, i'm trying to back up directories and files not owned by root on the vps, which causes the issue
<miccheck> is there another IRC channel that you'd recommend for these types of questions?
<miccheck> I'm pretty new to this stuff
<Walex> miccheck: well, #LinuxHelp, but it is better if you read a bit of background intro...
<Walex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Walex> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150028/you-are-not-the-owner-message-when-trying-to-access-folder
<miccheck> Ok, thank you very much for your help. It's also the ssh and rsync stuff that's confusing me. I'll start with your links and go from there. Thanks again!
<coreycb> zul, can you upload this to xenial? https://git.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/ubuntu/+source/python-requestsexceptions
<coreycb> zul, also can you add a team bug subscriber?
<roaksoax> win 11
<coreycb> jamespage, mind uploading that ^ .  we need it for an MIR.
<RoyK> roaksoax: I don't think that's out yet ;)
<roaksoax> RoyK: :) lol
<coreycb> jamespage, zul: can you also upload this to xenial? https://git.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/ubuntu/+source/python-yaql
<coreycb> ddellav, once that gets uploaded ^ and you get keystoneclient done, muranoclient should be unblocked
<coreycb> ddellav, I uploaded a new tempest-lib
<jamespage> coreycb, ok - lemme finish calls and I'll look
<jamespage> coreycb, still detest the fact that orig.tar.xz is not re-producable across the team...
<jamespage> :(]#
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah.  I guess I haven't experienced the pain yet.
<jamespage> coreycb, working those now btw
<jamespage> coreycb, I'm having problems with neutron->nova external events in mitaka-staging
<jamespage> going to try with xenial and see if that helps...
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<jamespage> coreycb, python-requestsexceptions - still no unit tests?
<jamespage> is that right?
<coreycb> jamespage, that's right, there aren't actually any unit test in the code
<jamespage> coreycb, to illustrate the problem with everyone generating their own tarball - you won't be able to straight sync requestsexceptions from debian when it gets uploaded
<jamespage> as the orig.tar.xz will be different
<coreycb> jamespage, ok.  I've still not hit that on a sync but I'm sure I will at some point.
<coreycb> jamespage, not sure what to do other than carry a delta on every package, or convince zigo to use pristine-tars.
 * jamespage chrugs
<jamespage> shrugs rather
<jamespage> coreycb, ok both uploaded - when is your core-dev interview?
<coreycb> jamespage, monday!  we have more waiting on upload but I'll just poke you guys for stuff that's blocking us for now.  assuming I can upload stuff early next week.
<jamespage> coreycb, fingers crossed
<coreycb> yeah
<jamespage> coreycb, ddellav: one of the bugs referred to in the barbican mir was already fixed - I just referenced the wrong bug in my changelog
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks, one less thing to worry about
<ddellav> jamespage thanks for the heads up
<axisys> I replaced a bad disk on sun fire x2250, but the kernel is not seeing the new disk.. where should I look for issue?
<axisys> I am on 12.04 lts
<patdk-wk> did you reboot?
<axisys> patdk-wk: no.. but I found force scanning worked
<axisys> patdk-wk: peerce from #solaris suggested that
<axisys> patdk-wk: wish the kernel would scan itself
<patdk-wk> ya, many different ways to do that
<patdk-wk> it depends on the driver/interface
<axisys> I went through host0, host1, host2, host3 .. host3 found it..
<axisys> is there a way to know which host without going through all?
<patdk-wk> yes
<patdk-wk> if you have something else on that host you can see what host it's using
<patdk-wk> if you don't, then you just have to know
<patdk-wk> or atleast know what hba it is so you can lookup what host that hba is
<nacc> quit
<axisys> so how do I know sdb is host3 ?
<axisys> echo "0 0 0" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host3/scan found sdb
<^King> Hello, not sure about this chmod so I'm asking before I fuck things up
<^King> What's the best way to restrict users from accessing other users file?
<^King> Given shell access only to a specific directory.
<patdk-wk> axisys, /sys/block/sdb/device/
<axisys> patdk-wk: I do not see sdb in here http://dpaste.com/0EFZF7N
<patdk-wk> why would you see sdb in there?
<axisys> wait!
<axisys> :-)
<patdk-wk> it's useful if you have a disk already on that controller, and want to add another
<patdk-wk> otherwise well, normally faster to send rescan to all host cards
<axisys> ok
<max3> is there a way to use one require directive for all apache2(.4) directories?
<coreycb> ddellav, I see you're working on oslos.  I just pushed  a new oslo.config to debian but it has sphinx failures.
<sdeziel> ^King: "other users files" as in other's home directories?
<coreycb> ddellav, same story for openstadksdk
<^King> Yes sdeziel
<coreycb> ddellav, and a new python-os-client-config is stuck in proposed pending MIR approval
<^King> They should be able to access only their own folder.
<^King> /home/username/
<^King> So everything from username/
<coreycb> ddellav, those are all deps blocking python-openstackclient
<sdeziel> ^King: then remove the group and other perms on /home/username with:
<sdeziel> chmod go= /home/username
<coreycb> ddellav, so all of the blocking deps for the clients that I know of at this point are at least progressing
<^King> with:
<^King> chmod go= /home
<^King> Or I'll have to do
<^King> chmod go= /home/username
<^King> for each user?
<^King> chmod go= /home/test
<sdeziel> ^King: for each users
<^King> That didn't work
<sdeziel> ^King: what didn't work, the chmod?
<ddellav> coreycb ok, sounds good. Do you want me to look at the sphinx failures? Is it just missing git like the others?
<coreycb> ddellav, no but thanks. I'm waiting to hear back from zigo to see if he's seen it before.
<ddellav> coreycb ack
<^King> sdeziel: I ran that command using sudo and replace the username with a user name
<^King> 0.30, 1.02, 0.17
<^King> like wtf is this shit
<^King> load average of what
<lordievader> Is that an actual question or are you being sarcastic?
<^King> sarcasm
<bindi> cringe
<^King> I'm confused, that's all
<^King> in the last 15 minutes it's 0.17, wtf?
<ribot> hi, suppose someone unauthorized has done a poison nullbyte attack from my ubuntu server, how can i prevent such abuse of the ubuntu server?
<patdk-wk> don't let them run stuff on your server
<patdk-wk> generally, this mean don't give out ssh/telnet access, don't run websites that use cgi/fcgi/wsgi/.... don't use php, patch at all times, do content and ids inspection and mitigation, firewall everything that is not needed, incoming and outgoing, ...
<patdk-wk> you can take the hole as deep as you want
<patdk-wk> apparmor helps a lot also
<ribot> i've got a bunch of wsgi and php website running there
<ribot> there is nobody else having ssh or telnet access
<patdk-wk> yes, but php and wsgi are access points
<patdk-wk> and lets people run whatever they want as the users php/wsgi is running as
<patdk-wk> from there, they can open network connections to attack anything they want
<patdk-wk> or gain root access, and do more damage to your server
<ribot> they can do that on any server running php and wsgi?
<patdk-wk> or even just modify your stuff to capture admin logins
<patdk-wk> by definition yes
<patdk-wk> unless the php code running is 100% foolproof
<patdk-wk> just look at wordpress history
<patdk-wk> joomla history
<patdk-wk> ....
<sarnold> it wouldn't be a bad idea to read all the php code you're hosting to look for bugs
<patdk-wk> :)
<ribot> seriously?
<patdk-wk> though, normally vaunerabilities are a combination of issues, that by themselfs are fine
<patdk-wk> if you don't, you just have to deal with it
<patdk-wk> or setup a content scanning system
<patdk-wk> so you validate EVERYTHING, before it is allowed into the server
<patdk-wk> the problem your attempting to solve, isn't that your server is doing nullbyte attacks
<patdk-wk> but the fact someone was let in, to do that or anything else, in the first place
<ribot> yes i understand that much
<ribot> well, thanks for the info
<sarnold> ribot: I think I see a bug every time I look at php code..
<ribot> if it were possible to debug php code like that, then wouldn't wordpress and joomla already have done that?
<cluemann> Using ubuntu server 15.10 I tried creating a network bridge by doing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking#Creating_a_network_bridge_on_the_host. This locked me out of my network and I solved it by removing the physical device entirely from my interfaces configuration. Is the wiki wrong, or is something else causing this?
<sarnold> apparently the wordpress core is pretty decent but the plugins appear to be crap
<sarnold> joomla... well.
<ribot> isn't there some tool to test where my vulnerability is? or should i already start planning new server?
<bekks> ribot: Since you dont know which attacking vector the attacker used: setup a new server.
<ribot> ok
<kettlechip> I'm setting up a website for the first time, I'm using nginx. I don't understand the point of location blocks. I set a root and everything can be accessed already. What exactly can I put in a location block?
<sarnold> kettlechip: with a simple website that may be sufficient
<sarnold> kettlechip: if you were hosting multiple applications on the site, or different websites on the same host, you'd use those to describe each individual 'thing' on the server
<kettlechip> sarnold: Thank you. I'll look more into it when the time comes, then.
#ubuntu-server 2016-02-24
<solinux> hi
<madwizard> hi
<YamakasY> was there some bug in the mysql client ?
<rbasak> Can you be more specific? Most software have bugs that are found and fixed all the time.
<frickler> could someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/1384062 and maybe confirm my findings? this would affect not only Ceph, but possibly other services accessing unmounted partitions directly, e.g. databases
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384062 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "os-prober blocks writes to raw partitions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> jamespage: ^
<jamespage> rbasak, erg
<rbasak> jamespage: does the charm use os-prober or something? I didn't really understand the problem. But it looks like frickler could help with triaging that.
<jamespage> rbasak, no - but other things do - I think upgrade-grub does
<rbasak> Ah
<jamespage> hallyn, the libiscsi MIR completed - are you ok to add that to qemu for next upload?
<frickler> jamespage: rbasak: yes, update-grub is the main problem, and it being called implicitly when updating kernel-packages.
<coreycb> ddellav, looks like the only things still blocking for python clients atm are python-openstacksdk and python-oslo.config
<ddellav> coreycb gotcha. There's some blockers for the oslo's i added to the spreadsheet as well
<coreycb> ddellav, ok
<coreycb> jamespage, beisner: neutron 7.0.3 and ceilometer 5.0.2 for liberty tested successfully in trusty-liberty-proposed
<jamespage> coreycb, okies - please markup the bug verfication-done...
<coreycb> jamespage, all done
<beisner> coreycb, ack.  thank you.  lmk if you need me to do anything on that.
<jamespage> coreycb, of course :-)
<coreycb> ddellav, for oslo.messaging we'll need a merge.  take a look at the current ubuntu version (pull-lp-source python-pyngus) to see what our current delta is.
<coreycb> pull-lp-source python-oslo.messaging
<coreycb> so for that one, we'll need to update the debian repo to the new release and merge with ubuntu
<coreycb> ddellav, oslo.i18n and oslo.context uploaded
<hallyn> smb: trivially reproduced with a new xenial vm,
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15189468/
<hallyn> oh, heh,
<hallyn> ignore
<hallyn> forgot my cloudinit scripts don't work bc of that (&$E^(*$&A*&A$* rc.S postinst prompt
<smb> hallyn, not re-logged in to gain libvirtd group
<smb> ah
<hallyn> yeah i normally don't have to
<hallyn> smb: sigh, no it was probably something about upgrading my laptop that made it happen.  dunno.  guess we'll stick to reproducing on p8 :)
<smb> hallyn, its a bit odd since I got it installed here without issues (but I should test upgrades)
<NwS> Heya guys, a noobish question. Can someone please explain to me how the HDDs split in this server? :/ I know there is a 500GB SSD and a 2TB HDD but that sda/sda2 part lost me.. Another guy said that sdb1 might be a clone of sda1 if I can verify that somehow.. Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/15189379/
<sarnold> NwS: sd* means "scsi disk", so scsi disk a, scsi disk b, etc
<sarnold> NwS: disks are often partitioned; the partitions get the 1, 2, 5, 6, etc..
<sarnold> NwS: so sda1 and sda2 are different partitions on one drive; sdb1 and sdb2 are diffferent partitions on the "second" drive, etc
<sarnold> there's no guarantee that drives will come up in the same order -- sda sdb sdc etc -- so there's the whole pile of /dev/disks/by-id/ and related symlinks
<NwS> sarnold, ty for the info mate, shouldn't the sda1+sda2 = sda size? or am I missing something?
<sarnold> NwS: loads of variables there :) there may be unallocated space on the drive, the formatted filesystems will lose some space, and drive manufacturers use powers of 1000 to advertise their drives but most software uses powers of 1024 when reporting sizes
<NwS> sarnold, ah I see. That is a 512GB Samsung 850 PRO if that matters :P
<NwS> I didn't setup the server (obviously) but I am trying to figure out how it was "split" and how I can start using the unused space
<sarnold> NwS: it does feel like there may be ~80 gigs "missing" somewhere; I've never used lsblk before, so I'm not positive on how to read the results though
<wxl> can someone tell me what the heck MaaS is? i'm not sure i quite get it.
<lotuspsychje> !maas | wxl
<ubottu> wxl: Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<bekks> NwS: Please pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<NwS> bekks, ok got some warnings here let me paste it
<wxl> lotuspsychje: incidentially, i did read the website about it. i'm still not quite wrapping my head around what it is and how it's different from other solutions.
<sarnold> wxl: it lets you treat physical machines a bit like a cloud
<wxl> sarnold: so you could have a local network of machines and dynamically provision their resources to sort of act as one machine?
<NwS> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15189769/ ty
<sarnold> wxl: you were doing great right up until "act as one machine" :) hehe
<wxl> ooookie dokie
<wxl> sarnold: i'll keep scratching my head about it :)
<sarnold> wxl: you could have most of the machines off most of the time, but when someone needs to submit a huge parallel compute job, turn on all the machines with GPUs, install an OS + application and start them running
<wxl> sarnold: ok that kind of makes sense. thanks :)
<sarnold> wxl: or you could use maas to automatically install openstack, so that you can then use the usual openstack or euca command line tools to launch VMs -- and when new machines are added to the openstack cluster, you can easily tell them if they are going to be storage machines or compute machines or whatever
<sarnold> if your needs shrink (say, holidays are oven) then you could use maas to autmatically turn off uneeded machines again
<wxl> oic!
<sarnold> wxl: I think most folks use it primarily to get openstack installed; that's a pretty flexible environment, and can easily hand out VMs from 1 vcpu, 1 gig of ram, 1 gig of disk, all the way up to whatever the biggest machines can provide...
<wxl> sarnold: how is this different from using juju to get openstack installed?
<sarnold> wxl: if you were doing scientific computation tasks or something similar that really -needed- to run on bare metalwithout virtualization getting in the way, maas could work
<sarnold> wxl: heh, that's the thing, juju just treats maas like another cloud instance -- requesting machines with characteristics to deploy software to :)
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> NOW i think it makes sense. thanks sarnold!
<sarnold> \o/ :)
<bekks> NwS: Since you are using gpt, can you please pastebin gdisk -l
<bekks> or parted -l ?
<NwS> bekks, got an error with gdisk -l but parted -l worked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15189925/
<bekks> NwS: Looks good. You're on a HP server, right? Whats the exact issue at that point?
<sarnold> I -think- you could just use parted to create a new partition on /dev/sda or resize the lvm partition of /dev/sda
<sarnold> please make sure your backups have been working before starting :)
<bekks> No need for new partitions, all space is either in use by partitions or LVM PV.
<sarnold> bekks: oh? it feels lik ehtere's roughly 65 gigs missing from the ssd
<sarnold> bekks: it reports 512gb but the end of partition 2 is at 435
<NwS> bekks, Yeah I am on an HP server. I'm trying to figure out if I am currently using the whole available space (because I think I am missing ~200GB on SSD and can't find any space of the HDD)
<bekks> sarnold: thats what we have to investigate now. :)
<NwS> And in the end move the logs to the HDD since they are eating up all my boot space..
<NwS> The webalizer logs **
<bekks> NwS: Logs arent in the boot space, so they dont eat it up ;)
<NwS> Logs are on the sda1
<bekks> NwS: So lets solve that issue first, since thats the real issue.
<NwS> Which is 97% full atm (yesterday the server was down for like 5h because of it being full :/)
<bekks> NwS: so pastebin "du -sh /" please, so we can narrow down the space issue.
<NwS> bekks, got an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190014/
<NwS> ty for the all help btw bekks and sarnold
<bekks> NwS: It was my mistake, please use "sudo du -sh /*"
<NwS> I'm logged in as su
<NwS> got same msg
<bekks> But different output.
<NwS> Yeah, tried it a few times it gives the exact same msg but with different numbers
<bekks> It gives you a total different output, showing all first-level directories in /
<bekks> So pastebin "sudo du -sh /*" please.
<sarnold> the errors in /proc can be ignored
<sarnold> those are processes that existed when du read the /proc directory but were dead by the time it tried to read those files
<NwS> Ah sorry I've missed the * /facepalm
<sarnold> you'll see that kind of error often, it's a good idea to get familiar with it :)
<sarnold> hehe
<NwS> Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190101/
<bekks> NwS: And can you pastebin "cat /etc/issue" too, pleasE?
<NwS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190140/
<spm_draget> java 8 ist not really available for trusty, or? Is there some backport?
<sarnold> spm_draget: there is nothing supported. there is this, however, which may suffice for your needs https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<bekks> sarnold: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8_java
<spm_draget> Thanks, I will take a look!
<sarnold> bekks: whose project is that?
<bekks> sarnold: you mean the webupd8team ppa?
<sarnold> bekks: yeah
<bekks> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java -- dont know :)
<sarnold> looks like alin andrei and stephen brandt
<sarnold> dunno them, dunno if I want them to have root on my computers :)
<bekks> sarnold: :D
<bekks> sarnold: thats a good question for every ppa.
<sarnold> bekks: yes, yes it is :)
<YamakasY> was there a bug in the mysql client ?
<YamakasY> bad connections and such ?
<ddellav> coreycb python-oslo.serialization is ready for review
<ddellav> everything else is depwait on oslo.config
<NwS> bekks, did you see the last paste? just wondering, no hurry or anything
<bekks> NwS: And your wbealizer logs are stored where exactly?
<NwS> under /var
<bekks> Where exactly?
<NwS> var/log/virtualmin/
<bekks> Ah :)
<bekks> So can you pastebin "ls -lha /var/log/virtualmin/" or will that reveal sensitive data?
<NwS> It will reveal a ton of websites :)
<sarnold> iirc you had 770-ish megs used in /boot -- which might be tight if you've only got one gig for /boot or something; and /var looked like 20-odd gigs of stuff
<sarnold> you could clean /boot by keeping just two kernels in there: the currently running kernel and perhaps the newest or second-newest, depending upon which kernel you're running now..
<NwS> out of those 20gbs 16 are the webalizer logs :/
<sarnold> and apt-get autoclean, apt-get clean, etc may give you a couple of quick gigs
<NwS> I did run clean yesterday in order to make some room but that only gave me back like 600MBs
<sarnold> bummer
<NwS> That's why I am looking for the 2TB drive, and then find a way to move the logs over there :P
<bekks> NwS: The 2TB drive is perfectly there, as can be seen in your pastebins.
<coreycb> ddellav, python-oslo.serialization uploaded, thanks
<ddellav> :)
<NwS> bekks, is it possible to find out which folder/s is actually that HDD? :/
<bekks> NwS: Look at "mount".
<bekks> As your pastebins show, it isnt mounted.
<NwS> Oh, so I can mount some GBs for example?
<NwS> And one last Q and I'm off looking it up. When I mount it will I need to restart the server?
<bekks> Most likely, you just want to create a PV (if it doesnt exist already) on that disk, add the disk to a volume group, add a volume, create a filesystem on that volume, and a folder for your webalizer logs.
<bekks> NwS: Mounting does not need a restart of the server.
<NwS> tyvm for all the info and help bekks :)
<sarnold> no, but if you add a new mount then you'll want to modify /etc/fstab and rebooting afterwards is a good way to make sure you got the change correct :)
<bekks> mount -a is a better way to test fstab functionality.
<NwS> ty for the info too sarnold :)
<NwS> Will do some digging now
<patdk-wk> oh, sarnold, I have a question :)
<patdk-wk> what is the state of libteam for ubuntu?
<patdk-wk> I noticed it was added, more cause it exists in debian
<patdk-wk> but was wondering if there would be any config/script for using it, vs the 1 or 2 blog pages I can find, and are not terribly reliable setup processes
<sarnold> patdk-wk: hmm, when I reviewed it I found a pile of oddities that I didn't like.. I wonder if anyone got around to addressing them?
<patdk-wk> no idea, was looking for any new info, since 16.04 is coming around
<patdk-wk> but wasn't able to locate anything new last night
<patdk-wk> but went and backported the newest version to trusty to see if it helped my test machine at all
<patdk-wk> most of the time, my machine works fine
<patdk-wk> but sometimes it will boot without any network working :(
<patdk-wk> but just figured out what that was, have to reproduce it again, and dig into it
<patdk-wk> I think it's the *standard* issue, udev timing
<sarnold> since it's in universe any 'main' packages can't hard-depend upon it.. anything that might have used it may be patched to disable it, or load it only on demand rather than by default, etc..
<patdk-wk> na, I wouldn't say make it a default
<patdk-wk> was more wondering if there might be any plans to update network up scripts to handle it
<patdk-wk> like the bonding driver
<patdk-wk> not, make use of it by default :)
<patdk-wk> though, i think my biggest issue is, I need to make an init script to run and control teamd, vs launching it via a pre/post-up command
<sarnold> ooof. yeah that sounds like a lot of work..
<patdk-wk> oh well, was annoying me last night :)
<patdk-wk> cause I patched that server, and it didn't come back
<patdk-wk> if I thought about it more, I would have got on the console, and dianosed it properly
<patdk-wk> instead of just kicking it again
<sarnold> ugh.. sometimes the quick way is also the slow and annoying way :)
<patdk-wk> depends on what your solving for :)
<patdk-wk> customer impact, or future problems
<sarnold> true
<coreycb> ddellav, python-oslo.config uploaded
<Mikel> Hi! I'm experiencing a weird issue where after installing Ubuntu 14.04.4 Server the default network route is missing from the route table. I've configured some interface bonding and VLAns statically in /etc/network/interfaces. Do you know how can I debug this problem or what could be happening?
<Mikel> I looked dmesg and syslog but I don't find the problem/I don't have enough knowledge to detect it
<Mikel> I verified that I defined only one 'gateway' sentence between all the interfaces as I should do
<Mikel> Sometimes a manual route that I have defined in another of the interface also is missing
<Mikel> this happens when I reboot the machine, the routes are there intermittently, sometimes yes sometimes no
<ddellav> coreycb python-oslo.log, python-oslo.middleware, and python-oslo.cache are ready for review & push
#ubuntu-server 2016-02-25
<EmilienM> coreycb: all puppet openstack CI is broken since the uca/mitaka update today
<EmilienM> http://logs.openstack.org/14/283714/2/check/gate-puppet-openstack-integration-scenario003-tempest-dsvm-trusty/56e2a10/logs/nova/nova-compute.txt.gz#_2016-02-25_01_08_43_468
<patdk-lap> sarnold, hmm, it's not turning up libteam that is my issue, it's turning it off
<jayjo> if I want to capture just the standard error in a cron job, is it sh my_script.sh 2>? I know that 2>&1 is stderr and stdout, but I don't know what are the significant components of that command
<jayjo> If I put that into my cronjob, I get an error Syntax error: end of file unexpected
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> I've got this strange issue
<spm_draget> Does ubuntu xenial support java 8 with some official package?
<jamespage> ddellav, coreycb: more oslo releases - if you guys need a hand I can spare some cycles after git migration next week
<shredding> Hello.
<shredding> I've done lots of server things lately and docker and stuff and want to dipe deeper into devops / sysadmin to get all the basics. Can someone recommend good resources? Preferably online courses.
<Poindexter_> Can someone tell me a little bit about the .htaccess file and is the   .     considered a  " file extension " e.g. such as in windows? I noticed when I do an ls -all command prompt command I see   a    .      and then   ..     or   ...      I have been putting index.html in all of my directories to stop listing on a web site. Any comments? I was reading that an .htaccess file should be hidden in all directories on a server.
<Poindexter_> This pertains to Apache2 Ubuntu server.
<Poindexter_> I think it is very tedious to put an index.html file in every directory to stop people from listing and seeing the contents of the directory, however, it works but I have read that it is not the best solution.
<hateball> Poindexter_: putting a dot in front of files make them hidden per default
<hateball> Poindexter_: well you can disable listing in apache
<Poindexter_> Would that mean that if I put a .html file in each directory mean that being hidden stop directory listingn?
<Poindexter_> I suppose I could do a 404 redirect to the main page would help too.
<Poindexter_> Have you seen the Hostage Encryption thing on the news? I get sick to my stomach when I read about that stuff. People have nothing better to do than to make life miserable for others. I suppose there are vulnerabilities in everything.
<hateball> Poindexter_: https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DirectoryListings
<hateball> ctrl+f -> prevent
<Poindexter_> Hateball I did read that about the .htaccess editing the file. I wanted to hear from someone who had personal experience with it.
<hateball> Well it depends if you want to disable it globally or just for certain directories
<hateball> if you want it globally, just remove Indexes from httpd.conf
<Poindexter_> I years ago used the .htaccess file for password protection. This is the first time I recognized the listing issue because I do listing to double-check my work.
<Poindexter_> It is such a basic 101 issue but necessary one that people overlook.
<Poindexter_> I use puTTy and winSCP for SSH to any of my work. Nice programs especially the tunneling.
<Poindexter_> I wouldn't trust any .html web based client to program a server. Not a good idea.
<hateball> I've no idea what you're rambling about here
<Poindexter_> I was making conversation. I suppose I chose the wrong channel. Thanks for your help though. I appreciate it.
<hateball> Poindexter_: There's #ubuntu-offtopic if one feels chatty :)
<hateball> Tho this channel is usually idle enough it harms no one
<Poindexter_> :)   I am always chatty. I teach A+ Certification at a Network Academy. I give lectures all day long.
<Poindexter_> I am always in search for good Technicians to put on my website.
<hateball> On the offtopic topic, I find it strange you have a hard time trusting web based clients, yet you use Microsoft Windows ;)
<Poindexter_> I use Microsoft as a GUI but on a serious basis, Ubuntu is more trustworthy as a server. I don't and will not use Microsoft server. I have 2000 server and 2003 server. I dont' like them.
<Poindexter_> They work and are good for what they are but Linux or Ubuntu has been a passion for me for years. I used to program in BASIC with Windows and C++ but, that is not what I do anymore. I love the challenge with command prompt in Ubuntu. I have notebooks full of stuff I have learned.
<Poindexter_> One of the best tools I use is IRC. I have met many a good Technician and programmers here.
<Poindexter_> I have been using IRC for almost 20 years now.
<hateball> Heh, for me using Linux is not about any challenge at all. It's about letting me do what I want, and get work done.
<Poindexter_> I like that answer. So too with Windows. I have been using Windows for years and I make lots of money with it. It pays to be good at both.
<Poindexter_> I do forensic Data Recovery with Windows. $1,000.00/ per customer is nice. So Windows has its benefits though. I like GNU open source and the folks who are motivated by it.
<Poindexter_> The funny thing is that I use Debian based software to recover Windows data. Such as Bart's Boot Disks and so on.
<Poindexter_> If you can find it check out  Ultimate Boot Disk   It works on virtually any machine.
<Poindexter_> Hateball it was nice to make your acquaintance. I bid you a good morning here or day wherever you are. Take care of yourself.
<hateball> What a friendly fellow :)
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks.  we're making progress on the clients and oslos.  it looks like we're going to need a new package for python-positional.
<jamespage> coreycb, what's using that?
<coreycb> jamespage, keystoneclient, and it's mainline code
<coreycb> https://github.com/morganfainberg/positional/tree/master
<coreycb> jamespage, ^
<jamespage> coreycb, pretty small package
<coreycb> yes
<coreycb> jamespage, maybe I could put it together and you could help me get it in the new queue
<jamespage> coreycb, yes - prob quicker through debian
<jamespage> coreycb, maybe checkin with zigo make sure he's not already doing it
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<jamespage> he's pretty hot on picking up new pkgs
<coreycb> yes
<jamespage> coreycb, no ITP raised so you might be clear for that
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<jamespage> coreycb, is this critical path for b3?
<jamespage> i.e. do we need the new keystoneclient for b3 ?
 * coreycb checks
<coreycb> jamespage, it doesn't look like it as of now based on global requirements.  however, sometimes you never know.
<coreycb> ddellav, oslo.log and oslo.middleware uploaded
<ddellav> coreycb ack
<EmilienM> coreycb: we had to disable voting on our ubuntu jobs in Puppet CI, the latest update in proposed broke us
<EmilienM> we're sorting things out this week
<EmilienM> but imho it would be a nice thing to release a bit more often
<coreycb> EmilienM, I saw your message.  smoke tests are passing for us.
<EmilienM> cool. Not sure we deploy the same way / components
<EmilienM> it's cool it works for you - but for other people it's a bit hard to catchup releases like this. But I might be wrong.
<coreycb> EmilienM, we definitely don't, you're probably going to want to debug your failures and let us know if there's a specific bug to look at
<coreycb> EmilienM, well we are in beta you know :)
<EmilienM> that's what we do since the beginning
<EmilienM> we debug and report bugs, aren't we?
<EmilienM> right, we're in beta. But we run OpenStack trunk without issue (on centos7 jobs with RDO)
<coreycb> EmilienM, I just saw a log from you that has failures that could or could not be real issues
<jamespage> hallyn, hey - could you peek at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/242779327/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.libvirt_1.3.1-1ubuntu2~cloud0~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa201602251230_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jamespage> its a libvirt backport failure for the mitaka UCA - xml tests are failing in some way
<jamespage> EmilienM, we can certainly push updates through to proposed more regularly, but that will create more instability rather than less imho
<EmilienM> I disagree here
<jamespage> EmilienM, its not a release per say - we're still in development so we expect breaks
<EmilienM> iterative changes make things failing faster, but also fixed faster
<jamespage> EmilienM, well we can try it for a while and see how it goes if you like
<EmilienM> I know it's Ubuntu channel, but it's worth sharing feedback: RDO has a special repo that run close to master but is gated by CI.
<jamespage> I'm not fussed either way - but backporting from xenial to 14.04 does require some manual intervention from time to time so can lag
<EmilienM> it's "mitaka-passed-ci" repo. We use it
<EmilienM> I prefer fixing bugs from time to time, rather all in one shot
<jamespage> EmilienM, what's the scope of ci that's undertaken on those packages?
<EmilienM> jamespage: they gate with a tool called "Weirdo", that is a mirror of what is gating: Puppet OpenStack CI, Kolla CI, Packstack and TripleO.
<EmilienM> https://github.com/redhat-openstack/weirdo
<EmilienM> jamespage: dmsimard is the guy who initiated all this CI for RDO
<EmilienM> jamespage: FWIW, you could run our tests out of the box without anything to do.
<EmilienM> we have a script to run: https://github.com/openstack/puppet-openstack-integration
<EmilienM> and you just need to export the scenario that you want to run
<jamespage> EmilienM, sure - we used to maintain trunk package builds for this purpose (regular CI, earlier break/fix)
<jamespage> EmilienM, that said we still used to only upload on milestones; trunk package PPA's where consumable outside of that
<jamespage> upload to ubuntu that is
<EmilienM> right
<EmilienM> but having our tests running in your CI would also help you to get feedback, for free.
<EmilienM> like for free. you don't have to make them vote in your release process.
<EmilienM> just have it and look at it. and tell me if something will break
<EmilienM> (if your CI is public)
<dmsimard> I actually did a talk around 2 weeks ago around how we do CI in RDO in case you're interested in how we do things, here's the most relevant part for you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAWLm3jP7Mg&feature=youtu.be&t=1207
<jamespage> dmsimard, just out of interest, what sort of effort is required to keep your packages up-to-date with trunk? I appreciate that this gives you more iterative visibility on breaking changes, but from our past experience its been fairly resource intensive
<jamespage> which is why we switch to milestone focus a while back
<jamespage> rather than daily focus
<dmsimard> jamespage: earlier in that talk I linked, I talk about a tool we called delorean (that's actually in the process of being renamed due to trademark issues T_T)
<dmsimard> delorean basically watches upstream git repos for new commits and when there is one, it builds it immediately with the rpm spec files that we have for that project
<jamespage> dmsimard, we have something very similar
<dmsimard> this allows us to 1) have the latest packages available all the time and 2) detect build failures immediately
<EmilienM> we use to fail very fast
<EmilienM> almost every week
<jamespage> sure - understand the process - just wanted to assess how much effort 2) is these days
<EmilienM> but we also fix fast because we involve different communities, tripleo, kolla, puppet, etc
<dmsimard> jamespage: so we have this that is updated on every build: http://trunk.rdoproject.org/centos7/report.html
<EmilienM> iiuc, it's a lot of effort to put the process in place
<dmsimard> and monitored (i.e, nagios) and build failures and then reported and acted on
<dmsimard> some build failures are harder than others to fix, thankfully most of them are new dependencies that we already have packages for
<jamespage> EmilienM, I'm less worried about the process; more about the cost of acting on build failures...
<jamespage> (as in we already have an equivalent process I could ressurect)
<coreycb> jamespage, chasing false positives in particular I would think
<dmsimard> some build failures are for libraries that we don't have a package for yet, so we need to package these first and then add them to the spec file
<jamespage> (right back to essex believe it or not - https://launchpad.net/~openstack-ubuntu-testing/+archive/ubuntu/essex-stable-testing)
<EmilienM> jamespage: having the process in place reduces the cost - because you have the right people involved in that
<coreycb> dmsimard, do you find yourself wasting much time chasing false positives?
<EmilienM> jamespage: imagine if your CI was public and if I could look at my Puppet jobs failing on future ubuntu packages
<dmsimard> I don't think we get false positives
<EmilienM> jamespage: I'll jump and commit to fix it
<jamespage> EmilienM, sure
<EmilienM> jamespage: because it will break my CI
<dmsimard> I guess sometimes we get CI failures (read: not build failures, but CI failures) that are because of things introduced upstream
<EmilienM> jamespage: but right now, I'm passive. I wait, it breaks, I fix.
<EmilienM> jamespage: so the cost is expensive for both of us.
<dmsimard> For example a while back nova started requiring an API database and no installers consuming RDO packages supported creating that database
<jamespage> EmilienM, I understand - seriously - you're the first early consumer of UCA packages outside of canonical
 * jamespage ponders this a bit
<dmsimard> We reported it to the different projects and helped them resolve the issue -- but before we were ahead of them, their CI in the OpenStack gate didn't break.
<dmsimard> s/before/because/
<EmilienM> the famous "it works on devstack"
<jamespage> dmsimard, ack - we've detected similar issues in stable releases when we used todo this which where not picked up in stable gates in openstack
<jamespage> EmilienM, TM
<EmilienM> what I propose is that you run Puppet OpenStack CI jobs beside Juju charms CI, gating new packages that you build. (milestone or trunk, whatever).
<EmilienM> and give us access to the CI so we can see jobs result
<EmilienM> that would be a first step forward
<jamespage> EmilienM, our challenge is that Juju charms CI Is still to charm centric; we want something that is packaging centric...
<EmilienM> I am interested by testing your packages and I provide you https://github.com/openstack/puppet-openstack-integration that would work out of the box for you
<dmsimard> WeIRDO could be made fairly generic (and be called something else for the purpose of an effort in this direction). I did some design decisions to make it non-generic to keep it as simple and straightforward as possible since we have limited resources.
<EmilienM> you just need to configure a staging repo before and run one script.
<jamespage> EmilienM, right - so we are currently gating the UCA from staging -> proposed based on the testing we do today with charms and tempest....
<jamespage> staging is delivered much more iteratively (not trunk)
<EmilienM> jamespage: look our scenarios: https://github.com/openstack/puppet-openstack-integration#description
<EmilienM> I'm not sure you have such coverage.
<jamespage> EmilienM, aside from sahara, trove and ironic, we have the same coverage with charms....
<dmsimard> anyway, feel free to poke me if you have any questions regarding how we do things
<jamespage> dmsimard, EmilienM: sure - will do - don't have capacity to look at this in the short term but we will review...
<EmilienM> jamespage: you have aodh, gnocchi?
<jamespage> not yet...
<EmilienM> ok :-)
<jamespage> missed those...
<EmilienM> we're adding zaqar also (WIP)
<EmilienM> anyway, like dmsimard said, we're here to help
<jamespage> sure
<coreycb> ddellav, oslo.cache needs oslo.log dialed down to the right min version in d/control
<jamespage> thanks
<EmilienM> we work for redhat, we don't have our "red hat" - we just try to help making OpenStack better, so do you.
<EmilienM> jamespage: I'll let you know when we have ubuntu jobs green again. Should not be hard to figure, if it works for you
<ddellav> coreycb ok, i'll take care of it
<ddellav> coreycb i wonder how that happened, i didn't update it.
<ddellav> well i can clearly see who did it, i just wonder why they did that
<coreycb> ddellav, yeah I didn't see it changed in your logs, maybe someone else messed it up
<coreycb> ddellav, typo I think
<ddellav> coreycb yea i guess, a typo 4 times in the file lol
<ddellav> coreycb oslo.cache updated and good to go
<coreycb> EmilienM, thanks for the discussion
<Deliant> i keep getting log errors that drupal8 cannot remove some old files that are not in use anymore (i changed the directory they are stored in), and i deleted the folder manually. is there any way to remove these unused fields manually so i dont get the error messages?
<Deliant> ups wc
<EmilienM> coreycb: anytime
<coreycb> ddellav, oslo.cache uploaded, thanks
<jamespage> cpaelzer, hey - doing the dpdk stuff now
<jamespage> don't make any changes - I got smb's feedback already covered...
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I already pushed the two whitespacies
<cpaelzer> jamespage: and arges was about to review and upload (at least that was the plan)
<jamespage> cpaelzer, I can upload it for you
<cpaelzer> jamespage: if you want/will do the upload we just have to get the ack from arges so you two do not collide
<jamespage> arges, hey - I've got the dpdk review/upload!
<spm_draget> What is the name for the php package… apache2-mod-php5 or php5.0…?
<nacc_> spm_draget: in < xenial, it's php5 (and it should pull in the right deps) and in xenial it's php (which will pull in PHP7.0)
<spm_draget> Thanks
<ddellav> spm_draget this might not work anymore but if using apache, you can install libapache2-mod-php5 and it will grab the right version of apache mpm and install all the right php mods as well
<nacc_> ddellav: spm_draget: I believe php5 (and correspondingly php/php7.0 in xenial) depend on libapache2-mod-php5 (and php7.0 in xenial)
<arges> jamespage: ack
<ddellav> nacc_ that would be annoying if installing php for use with nginx or some other httpd. I used to use libapache2-mod-php5 as a shortcut with apt, instead of typing apt-get install php5, apache2, etc etc, just install libapache2-mod-php5 would grab all that automatically
<nacc_> ddellav: spm_draget: the other way around is true as well, in that the libapache2 module depends on php5-cli/php-cli
<nacc_> ddellav: it's been that way for a while, afaik, someone did file a bug on it
<ddellav> nacc_ i think thats right actually now that i think on it. I've had to delete apache after installing php5 because i primarily use nginx now
<spm_draget> ddellav: Well, I do explicitly want apache and php. Not only one and the other as a dependency.
<spm_draget> But that works for me. Right now I am wondering why on xenial phpmyadmin still tries to pull php5 while php7 is installed (and apt does not seem to mind)
<patdk-wk> installing php5 won't install apache
<rbasak> php5 depends on libapache2-mod-php5 OR php5-cgi OR php5-fpm etc.
<nacc_> spm_draget: it's a wip
<ddellav> spm_draget xenial is still a WIP so the phpmyadmin package might not be ready to support php7 yet *shrugs*
<nacc_> spm_draget: that will be fixed in the final
<rbasak> If you tell apt what you want, no need to pull in Apache.
<ddellav> rbasak ah so you need to install php5-fpm and it will forgo installing apache
<nacc_> e.g., apt-get install php5 php5-fpm, iiuc
<patdk-wk> or php5-cgi
<ddellav> fwiw the last time i did this was in trusty
<rbasak> Right. "apt-get install php5 php5-fpm" will not pull in Apache.
<patdk-wk> whatever one you plan to use with nginx
<ddellav> gotcha
<spm_draget> nacc_: Ah okay. Well, testing xenial right now. I guess I will not install phpmyadmin yet.
<spm_draget> Thought it was in feature-freeze since 10 days or something.
<ddellav> spm_draget take this as an opportunity to learn the mysql cli :P
<spm_draget> Yeah, I will manage :)
 * patdk-wk has no idea how to use phpmyadmin
<ddellav> one look at my access logs and see how many bots out there scan for phpmyadmin installations is enough to get me to never install it ever again. At least not publicly accessible
<patdk-wk> I run publically accessable phpmyadmin
<patdk-wk> haven't had any issues
<nacc_> spm_draget: we are in FF, but the php7 transition is a large one
<spm_draget> nacc_: I can imagine. Huge change. But thanks for all the work you people do! I am currently evaluating xenial for our productive server… trying to migrate some services over and might siwtch to productive in april
<spm_draget> s/migrate/copy and test
<ddellav> yea, all my trusty boxes will get upgraded when it's released.
<ddellav> no longer needing to install ppa's to get newer packages
 * patdk-wk has already started upgrading a few
<nacc_> spm_draget: good to hear, and i appreciate the feedback, i can try and remember to ping you when phpymadmin has been updated (not to say i recommend it or anything)
<patdk-wk> ddellav, you will always have to do that
<ddellav> patdk-wk eventually yea but right off the bat i wont need a custom ppa to get php 5.6, newer nginx, etc
<patdk-wk> one should never expose a management interface to the public :)
<patdk-wk> I do it, but that is cause it's customer management, not my management
<patdk-wk> I'm the other way
<patdk-wk> too many customers that want to keep running php 5.4
<ddellav> patdk-wk when i ran a hosting company i had multiple PMA's running, can't really avoid it but now im not doing that so i try to reduce my attack surface as much as possible heh
<patdk-wk> due to everything required to make php 5.5+ work
<patdk-wk> this php upgrade, even is so highly annoying
<ddellav> my largest trusty box runs a single php-based website so php version is important
<ddellav> 5.6 gives us array constants which is nice
<ddellav> (among other things)
<nacc_> patdk-wk: isn't 5.4 EOL? :)
<patdk-wk> by who?
<patdk-wk> for php sure
<patdk-wk> for ubuntu, no
<nacc_> patdk-wk: fair enough
<nacc_> just seems like those customers *may* want to think about moving soon-ish?
<patdk-wk> ya, but that is rather hard
<nacc_> yep
<patdk-wk> expecially when a lot of them are using *compiled* php code
<patdk-wk> that no longer exists
<nacc_> ah
<nacc_> yeah, that's no good
<patdk-wk> and you cannot use compiled code < php5.5 on php 5.5+
<patdk-wk> has to be recompiled
<patdk-wk> ya, I am running a mix right now
<nacc_> patdk-wk: what version of currently supported ubuntu has php5.4? precise?
<patdk-wk> everything that doesn't run customer code, is already upgraded
<patdk-wk> yes
<patdk-wk> well, that is 5.3 though
<nacc_> yeah, i see 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.21
<patdk-wk> but the compiled code works upto 5.4
<nacc_> oh ok
<urthmover> is this the right channel for 16.04 talk?
<patdk-wk> depends
<teward> ^
<patdk-wk> and not talking about the underwear
<teward> lol
<urthmover> well I installed the 16.04 daily and I find it strange that zfs doesn't appear to be installed by default.  I thought that I read somewhere that it would be included.  Any thoughts about this?
<urthmover> 16.04 daily server to be exact
<patdk-wk> no thoughts, no nothing about it
<patdk-wk> but I would find it HIGHLY odd, if it was
<Schalla> Anyone here can recommend the Official Ubuntu Server book?
<urthmover> patdk-wk: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/02/zfs-is-fs-for-containers-in-ubuntu-1604.html
<ddellav> coreycb oslo-sphinx and python-oslotest are ready for review and upload
<urthmover> patdk-wk: I guess it's really only that zfs will be native for lxc containers
<nacc_> urthmover: it specifically says it's not installed by default? that is, you have to set it up
<patdk-wk> what does, zfs for conainers have to do with, installed by default
<patdk-wk> ya, atleast that blog post only claims the kernel module will be installed
<patdk-wk> not even administrator utils to manage it will be installed by default
<urthmover> I made an incorrect assumption....I thought that the inclusion of zfs for containers would also mean that zfs utils etc. would be installed by default...possibly a choice of filesystem during install
<urthmover> not the end of the world...I can do it myself....just a bad assumption on my part
<patdk-wk> :)
<nacc_> urthmover: i believe it's explicitly not on the install media, as it can't be used for / -- but i might be wrong
<JanC> why not for / ?
<patdk-wk> does ubuntu grub have the needed zfs parts?
<urthmover> if you want it on /...these docs look sound  https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<JanC> grub doesn't need to access (the later) /
<nacc_> JanC: as i said, i might be wrong...
<patdk-wk> well, my grub does :)
<patdk-wk> atleast considering /boot is on zfs
<nacc_> urthmover: that link also does mention you have to do some steps outside the installer
<nacc_> urthmover: that's all i meant, really
<urthmover> nacc_: ah...I see...yeah there are steps outside the installer
<patdk-wk> also very nice to use beadm :) to boot snapshots
<ddellav> coreycb python-heatclient fixed and ready for review/upload.
<coreycb> ddellav, can you add python-os-client-config to the binary package Depends for oslotest?
<coreycb> ddellav, awesome, looking
<ddellav> coreycb ok, i saw that and was wondering if i should add it.
<ddellav> coreycb oslotest updated
<coreycb> ddellav, for heatclient can you update python3-oslo.serialization and tempest-lib in d/control?
<ddellav> coreycb ok
<ddellav> coreycb tempest-lib has no version in d/control. I was under the impression we do not add one if no version currently exists.
<coreycb> ddellav, ah yeah it's not really needed since it didn't exist in trusty (ie. no need to differentiate from what's in trusty when using the cloud archive)
<ddellav> coreycb ok so i added that missed serialization update, pushing now
<coreycb> ddellav, thx
<coreycb> ddellav, oslo-sphinx uploaded
<ddellav> coreycb ok great. heatclient updated and pushed
<coreycb> ddellav, hmm I can't generate a good orig tar file for oslotest
<coreycb> ddellav, not with zigo's workflow, at least
<jamespage> cpaelzer, uploaded - then realized the Vcs-Origin fields are foobar - pushed a change to the repo - not worth its own upload
<ddellav> coreycb yea, it says it cant verify the tag
<ddellav> but i was still able to build the package with gbp
<cpaelzer> jamespage: those VCS fields are a reoccurring discussion if/how they should be added
<bieb> SSL question.. We have a wildcard ssl cert, it has been installed on a couple subdomains. Our webserver was Windows/IIS and had the SSL cert installed. I have just built an Ubuntu server with Apache to be our new webserver, everything on that end is fine. I was not sure if I will have to rekey our SSL for ubuntu, or can I install the same key used on IIS? I think I have the original keys saved in a zip file from godaddy
<cpaelzer> jamespage: last time rbasak did kind of collect the last status and I have a few caht/mail threads to refer - but all ok for now
<ddellav> bieb: https://www.sslshopper.com/move-or-copy-an-ssl-certificate-from-a-windows-server-to-an-apache-server.html
<coreycb> ddellav, heatclient uploaded
<bieb> ddellav: Thanks!!
<ddellav> bieb np
<ddellav> fwiw it was the first result in google ;)
 * RoyK uses let's encrypt
<ddellav> RoyK thats the free ssl cert site?
<ddellav> i've been using startssl certs for ages, they work really well
<bieb> ddellav: I asked here.. because Godaddy told me I would have to rekey the cert, then update any subdomain that is using the current cert.. I figured someonw here would have a better idea.. :)
<ddellav> bieb yea, they might, idk, but i do know that moving from IIS to apache is pretty common :P
<bieb> ddellav: gotta love support from godaddy..
<ddellav> bieb they are pretty much complete garbage. I stopped doing business with them many years ago. I use hover for domains (even though im considering switching since they dont support dnssec).
<ddellav> and i've always done my own hosting
<RoyK> ddellav: yeah
<RoyK> ddellav: it's rather neat with let's encrypt if you have a bunch of subdomains/hosts
<RoyK> I only have a single domain (mostly), so I stuff a lot of hosts/subdomains in there, and things like startssl means I have to pay rather a lot for that
<bieb> ddellav: we dont host there, we host our own. We have had SSL with them for a few years and domains
<ddellav> RoyK oh i use the free startssl certs. If i buy them i use thawte or comodo usually.
<RoyK> ddellav: last I checked, you couldn't get multiple host certs on startssl
<RoyK> for free, that is
<ddellav> RoyK you can't get free wildcards, no but you can get unlimited free subdomain certs
<ddellav> so it's a bit more work but it's doable
<RoyK> well, I ditched it for let's encrypt, which works well
<qman__> I have a paid startssl cert, unlimited names
<qman__> The free ones are limited, forget the exact limits
<ddellav> wildcards are great, and technically what you should be using if you have multiple domains/subdomains on a single IP
<ddellav> you're supposed to have 1 cert per ip address but it's not strictly necessary
<qman__> IP addresses are irrelevant, certs only specify names
<ddellav> qman__ thats true, cname is only domain however for added security, some browsers will complain if it detects multiple certs from the same ip address so for that reason it should be 1 per ip
<ddellav> or at least thats how it used to be
<qman__> Read about SNI
<qman__> You appear to have an incorrect understanding of the isaue
<qman__> Issue*
<ddellav> qman__ last time i got in depth with ssl certs was with apache and i dont think SNI was widely supported. But i see now what you mean
<jamespage> coreycb, xenial is being awkward - won't start instances
<jamespage> afaict messages for port creation don't get to the n-ovs-agent on the compute host
<patdk-wk> these days, there is no need to do one cert per ip
<patdk-wk> cause everything does SNI, that is not a security issue
<patdk-wk> the problem is, people *still* use windows xp, and old java, and custom coded apps
<patdk-wk> though, for browser based website access, I have started deploying sni without issues
<patdk-wk> (though today we did find out that android does not support sni, if set to tls 1.2 only)
<trippeh> 2.x android?
<patdk-wk> 5.x android
<trippeh> wut
<patdk-wk> you have to have ONLY tls 1.2 enabled
<patdk-wk> if anything else is, like tls 1.1, it works
<patdk-wk> even using tls 1.2 :)
<ddellav> i've had a lot of issues with windows applications that use .net to make api requests over ssl. I had to really tweak my ssl settings to allow these apps to get through
<patdk-wk> tls 1.2 was added in android 4.1
<patdk-wk> in android 4.x it works
<qman__> Yeah, you can reasonably expect SNI to work today, only really old stuff and the occasional bug like that are problems
<qman__> But even without SNI, the issue is one cert for a given IP, not one IP for a cert
<qman__> Because the server must blindly send the cert when no SNI is specified
<jamespage> coreycb, gotcha - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neutron/+bug/1549919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1549919 in neutron (Ubuntu) "neutron-server fails to use configured plugin configuration file" [Critical,In progress]
<jamespage> my revert of the agent crossover was imcomplete.
<jamespage> coreycb, fix uploaded
<jamespage> coreycb, that took me way to long to find
<jamespage> I was poking at deps and hacking debug into code to try to figure out wtf was going on
<jamespage> maybe its time to eod
<eein> hello. I was looking to install the digital signage concerto on a 14 ubuntu server and the guide reads to me as though the packages are in the repo but I don't find that to be the case. I can add a repo but were these packages in the official repos and removed recently or am i just reading this wrong? https://github.com/concerto/concerto/wiki/Installing-Concerto-2
<coreycb> jamespage, ugh, thanks for the fix
<eein> hmm I guess it was never in the repo the guide is just organized poorly and a little misleading.
<sarnold> eein: step 2 involves running a shell script to add their repository to your apt sources -- it isn't in the ubuntu archives
<eein> yeah, thanks sarnold. the headings make it seem like they are seperate options but I see now the main headings have a <hr>
<sarnold> eein: .. and it appears that their script is quite old, it adds _saucy_ sources. ubuntu EOLed saucy in july 2014
<coreycb> ddellav, I think oslotest needs some fixing because it's missing git tags for the new release, or maybe you just didn't push them?
<ddellav> coreycb weird, it shows up on mine: https://www.dropbox.com/s/blxmeuvsemg7v3b/Screenshot%202016-02-25%2013.31.15.png?dl=0
<coreycb> ddellav, did you git push --tags?
<ddellav> coreycb indeed
<coreycb> ddellav, anyway that's why generating the tarball failed. ok. me looks again.
<ddellav> coreycb i have the tags and it fails for me too
<coreycb> ddellav, ok I think I'm just not picking up the tags on the merge
<coreycb> ddellav, ok figured it out, I needed "git remote add --tags". not sure why it usually works for me without that though. anyway..
<ddellav> coreycb are you able to gen the orig? im still unable to
<coreycb> ddellav, yes, I can now
<ddellav> hrm...
<Razva> is Liberty ready for production, or should I go with Kilo?
<coreycb> Razva, Liberty released last Oct and most if not all of the core projects have had at least one stable point release since then
<coreycb> so they've had at least a round of bug fixes at this point, neutron just had it's third point release
<coreycb> you'll also get an extra 6 months of support out of Liberty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive
<coreycb> ddellav, I just uploaded a new python-monotonic if you want to retry oslo.utils once it builds
<coreycb> ddellav, oslotest uploaded
<ddellav> coreycb ack
#ubuntu-server 2016-02-26
<hallyn> stgraber: if i said to you that debhelper in trusty didn't seem to know how to do ifneq (,$(findstring $(DEB_HOST_ARCH_OS), linux))  while in xenial it did, would that ring any bells, or just be nonsense?
<stgraber> hallyn: doesn't ring a bell
<hallyn> kthx
<hallyn> i've let that block me too long, got other srus to do
<qwebirc783> hello, how do I make a SAS hard drive work on an Ubuntu desktop (not server) running on a mcahine without SAS (only SATA ports).  What hardware do I need, and will the ubuntu desktop/kernel have builtin support or do I have to install additional software/kernel-modules?
<nacc_> qwebirc783: wouldn't you need a SAS controller card?
<sarnold> the other day I tried to find a usb<->sas bridge and couldn't find one for sale anywhere
<lotuspsychje> nacc_: all i could find online was sas/raid server pages
<sarnold> an SAS HBA is your best bet; ubuntu supports a ton of them so whatever you buy will probably work
<JanC> sarnold: that's most likely because no USB disks use SAS internally, so there are no chips for it
<qwebirc783> nacc_:  ok, i'm not sure. if so, is that the only hardware I need - just basically use the PCIe slot on my desktop with a SAS controller PCIe card, and is it as simple as that...  ubuntu desktop default kernel auto-detects card and drive as well?
<sarnold> JanC: yeah; there'd be near zero market for it.. I was curious if one existed for data recovery moments...
<JanC> qwebirc783: if it is auto-detected on server it will also be on desktop
<sarnold> qwebirc783: you'll probably also need to buy some cables; it's not quite like sata you're used to.. this guide may help http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=10
<nacc_> qwebirc783: that would be my best guess, but i'm not sure -- SAS is pretty uncommon in the desktop, i think. As sarnold says you'll possible need the connecting hardware
<sarnold> qwebirc783: since most SAS controllers are used for lots of disks, they usually have 4, 8, or 16 local ports connected via 1, 2, or 4 actual connectors
<sarnold> qwebirc783: .. so you'll also need a cable that can go from the sff-8087 connectors to four individual disks
<sarnold> holy cow that blog post is almost six years old.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<qwebirc783> JanC:  right, but i haven't used ubuntu-server (even on my server machines) yet..  so, basically what you mean is if the card documentation says that it supports Ubuntu server, then it should also be supported under ubuntu desktop?  is that because both server and desktop versions of ubuntu have the same builtin support for SAS?
<JanC> they use the same kernel
<qwebirc783> i see
<sarnold> qwebirc783: yeah -- they use the same kernel. the server is almost identical -- except way fewer packages installed by default :)
<JanC> there might be SAS controllers that need extra drivers, but  guess most of these would come with some sort of linux drivers
<qwebirc783> yeah, i'm in the constant need for lots of inexpensive disk storage, and believe-it-or-not, the used SAS drives on ebay actually sell for a lower price (almost 33% less price on average) than SATA drives...  so i'm thinking whether it is worth investing in the SAS controller card and if it would be as simple as the SATA i'm so used to...
<sarnold> qwebirc783: you might want to grab an SAS HBA with external ports, and pick up something like a JBOD enclosure..
<JanC> sarnold: most likely an USB-SAS bridge would require building a custom board with all the necessary chips (something like a SoC with USB & PCIE support + a SAS controller chip) on it + writing your own firmware (which could be linux...), at which point it's probably cheaper & easier to just plug a SAS controller in an old desktop/server or whatever  :P
<sarnold> JanC: hah, yeah, I had muc hthe same train of thought :)
<sarnold> .. for the good and the bad. if it comes to it, _I_ could smack together something cheap off ebay to read my drives even if the Big Box's controller / expander died..
<sarnold> qwebirc783: hey, sometimes you even find the things still have drives in them :) http://www.ebay.com/itm/48TB-Rackable-Systems-JBOD-w-16x-3TB-Hard-Drives-SAS-SATA-/360501845387?hash=item53ef959d8b:m:mqrzku8i20TtfaQTB9pQMcA
<JanC> qwebirc783: I guess as SAS disks are mainly being used in servers, not any people want to buy them used & without a warranty
<JanC> not many
<JanC> and as they don't fit in regular PCs without extra hardware, that would make them pretty much "unsellable"  :)
<sarnold> JanC: on the contrary theres loads of nutters who like to buy that kind of stuff used :)
<JanC> maybe if they got some old server for free
<sarnold> got $150K USD? :) http://www.ebay.com/itm/52X-QUANTA-WINDMILL-OPEN-COMPUTE-NODES-4x-E5-2670-2-6GHZ-256GB-2x-250GB-W-RACK-/201426492935?hash=item2ee5f45e07
<JanC> LOL (just from the URL)
<sarnold> I've had my eye on this for a few months http://www.ebay.com/itm/IBM-LENOVO-THINKSERVER-RD650-2x-E5-2663-v3-10-CORE-192GB-12x-3TB-SAS-W-RAILS-/201468817323?hash=item2ee87a2fab -- but I think I've come down to the same decision you suggested -- I'm not sure I want to buy hard drives with an unknown amount of miles on them.
<qwebirc783> JanC:   would http://www.amazon.com/SAS9200-8E-8PORT-Ext-Sata-Pcie/dp/B002QJZLCA/  be the only thing (along with the nessarry cables) I need for accessing SAS on my desktops?
<sarnold> qwebirc783: that may be a poor choice -- it only has external ports, which means it's designed to hook up to a JBOD sled
<sarnold> qwebirc783: if you guy one with internal ports then you can use a cable like http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Internal-Mini-SAS-Breakout/dp/B012BPLYJC/ref=pd_sim_147_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=51KIzZ%2BygyL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1EXT3HTKQMMKVYTZENJR to hook up the drive
<sarnold> qwebirc783: of course if you -want- to buy the JBOD sled, then an external HBA is the way to go
<qwebirc783> sarnold:  what's wrong with only having external ports - wouldn't that mean I could just use the appropriate SAS cable to connect it to individual SAS drives?
<sarnold> qwebirc783: I don't recall seeing any external-connector forward breakout cables
<qwebirc783> i don't mind if the SAS drives are outside the case if that's what you mean...  I mean, even on my desktops, I have sata cables running outside of an unclosed case to SATA drives out in the open...  so i'm not worried about the drives being outside the case, if that is what you mean
<sarnold> sure, I've done that too :) heh
<sarnold> but there are different connectors for internal vs external SAS HBAs
<sarnold> and I've seen plenty of internal forward breakout cables on different websites; I don't recall ever seeing any external forward breakout cables before
<sarnold> that doesn't mean they don't exist, it just seems unlikely
<qwebirc783> sarnold:  can something like this work:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812710001  ??
<qwebirc783> seems to good to be true, since the price is much lower...
<sarnold> qwebirc783: I -think- that kind of cable would let you attach SATA drives to an SAS controller.
<hallyn> jdstrand: aimed a q to you at end of bug 1393842
<ubottu> bug 1393842 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "libvirt does not grant qemu-guest-agent channel perms" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393842
<qwebirc783> sarnold:    not according to the customer reviews for that product:  www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?PageSize=100&Item=N82E16812710001
<sarnold> qwebirc783: I'm very skeptical.
<sarnold> hallyn: (a) eww (b) how did it ever work before? :)
<qwebirc783> just the sheer number of different connectors is intimidating:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_attached_SCSI#Connectors
<sarnold> qwebirc783: I completely agree
<hallyn> sarnold: yeah i dunno, i was looking at where it does an mknod and not finding it, so i'm not happy with it
<qwebirc783> sarnold:   http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-18-Inch-Cable-Power-SAS729PW18/dp/B000V72AQ4/   The description for many of these cables says something like:   "Allows you to connect a SAS hard drive to a SATA controller that supports SAS drives"  .   So, my question is how do I figure out which SATA controllers (which I presume really means motherboards and/or add-on cards) really support SAS drives?
<sarnold> qwebirc783: heh, I've never seen one that says it can; SAS can support SATA because there's a SATA Tunnelling Protocol of some sort that SAS HBAs and expanders are supposed to support
<JanC> well, SATA & SAS both talk SCSI protocol to some degree
<JanC> SATA uses a subset of what SAS supports, I suppose
<sarnold> yeah, it's entirely possible for a SATA controller to speak SAS. I've just never seen it advertised as a feature anywhere :)
<sarnold> time for me to bail, good luck qwebirc783 :)
<sarnold> thanks JanC :)
<cpaelzer> good morning
<hallyn> arges: so i'm confused.  i've tried building xenial's libvirt in several places (and xenial and trusty), and 'debian/rules build' always fails for me at configure, bc ...  it's trying to say --with-hal --without-udev
<hallyn> which means it thinks DEB_HOST_ARCH_OS is not linux
<hallyn> are you able to build it by hand?
<hallyn> hm, well, debuild -b gets further...  am i going to have to change my ways?
<jamespage> coreycb, this was the problem for the puppet team: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neutron/+bug/1550188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550188 in neutron (Ubuntu) "oslo_concurrency.lock_path: sensible default value is missing" [High,Triaged]
<jamespage> coreycb, I'm testing a generic approach to assuring that a default lock_path is set
<jamespage> thus avoiding patching config files...
<frickler> is it intentional that xenial doesn't boot on i7 anymore? I get this "invalid opcode" trace http://paste.ubuntu.com/15204908/ when booting the current xenial cloudimage as Openstack instance on some part of my platform. wily is working fine in comparison.
<frickler> ah, looks like this is a variant of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1524069 , so I guess I need to find out how to work around this within nova
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1524069 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] KVM trusty guest 3.13.0-68 raid6-pq panic in raid6_avx21_gen_syndrome() while probing grub devices [was: Xenial KVM: updating Trusty guest from 3.13.0-68 to 3.13.0-71 causes kernel exception]" [High,Confirmed]
<coreycb> jamespage, would it make sense for upstream to set a sane default?
<jamespage> coreycb, maybe
<jamespage> but its not really oslo_concurrency that needs todo that - each projects might be different
<coreycb> jamespage, lock_utils is generated based on code in oslo.concurrency though
<jamespage> coreycb, yes but it basically has no default
<jamespage> other than os.environ.get('OSLO_LOCK_PATH')
<coreycb> jamespage, but perhaps it should
<jamespage> coreycb, and what would it be?
<jamespage> we could do  os.environ.get('OSLO_LOCK_PATH') or '$state_path/lock'
<coreycb> jamespage, not sure, maybe what it used to be
<jamespage> coreycb, exactly!
<jamespage> coreycb, this never ever generated a sane default
<jamespage> it was hard-coded by individual projects pre-generation, and regressed during move to generation
<coreycb> jamespage, would different projects have different defaults?
<jamespage> yes
<arges> hallyn: i'll take a look, smb last touched it, but when I reviewed it last i was able to build
<coreycb> jamespage, it looks like it's supposed to default to a tempfile if OSLO_LOCK_PATH isn't set: https://github.com/openstack/oslo.concurrency/blob/master/oslo_concurrency/lockutils.py#L49
<smb> arges, huh?
<jamespage> coreycb, ok so that's not in our current package I thinkl
<jamespage> coreycb, https://github.com/openstack/oslo.concurrency/commit/5021ef82fd8f0323b82d6d010bff9dab8a0cbcec
<jamespage> coreycb, only 22 hrs old
<coreycb> jamespage, ah, yes
<jamespage> coreycb, you wanna pick that for oslo.concurrency and I'll revert my neutron changes in git
<coreycb> jamespage, sure
<arges> smb: hmm
<arges> smb: i'm trying to reproudce hallyns issue with the currnet libvirt/xenial source
<smb> arges, since I (or rather bip) had some issues with certs on freenode I am missing the context about what problem
<smb> arges, trying something there again (may be gone here for a bit)
<arges> and he's gone ...
<arges> hallyn: i'm getting a failure in the test phase
<arges> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15205543/
<jamespage> coreycb, ddellav: designateclient break:
<jamespage> $ designate domain-list
<jamespage> ERROR: Exception raised: Could not find the requested resource: resources/schemas/v1/domain.json
<jamespage> coreycb, ddellav: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-designateclient/+bug/1550350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550350 in python-designateclient (Ubuntu) "missing resources" [Critical,Triaged]
<jamespage> coreycb, ddellav: git != upstream release tarball (again...)
<coreycb> jamespage, oslo.concurrency uploaded
<jamespage> coreycb, awesome thankyou
<coreycb> jamespage, what do you mean git != ?
<jamespage> coreycb, this is a debian pkg-openstack based package right?
<coreycb> yes
<jamespage> as in it does not use the upstream release tarball...
<coreycb> right
<jamespage> thus is missing information for python setup.py install
<jamespage> the files are there
<coreycb> ok.  sigh..
<coreycb> I'll take a look
<coreycb> jamespage, resources/schemas/v1/domain.json is in the orig tar ball but doesn't get installed for some reason
<jamespage> its because the source tree is not based on the result of a python setup.py sdist
<coreycb> jamespage, alright let me test with a uscan generated tarball
<coreycb> jamespage, you're right about designateclient.  I can upload a new version with the upstream tarball.  not sure how to get around this in the future unless we build everything with upstream tarballs instead.
<coreycb> in that case we'd have to not sync anything
<jamespage> coreycb, its one of the drawbacks of this way of working with git/debian
<jamespage> coreycb, re-uploading with the release tarball is ok imho - but you're right that it will just break on the next sync we doo...
<coreycb> jamespage, pita
<jamespage> coreycb, you can of course add some extra d/rules to deal with this set of missing file...
<jamespage> but that's a pita as well
<coreycb> jamespage, I'm still not clear as to why the file is missing
<coreycb> jamespage, and it must be broken in debian too, right?
<jamespage> coreycb, yes
<coreycb> jamespage, ok.  I'll tell zigo about it.
<coreycb> jamespage, designateclient uploaded
<jamespage> coreycb, okies...
<Sky2939> Hey guys
<Sky2939> postfix keeps kicking me back the following error: fatal: cannot execute /usr/sbin/postconf!
<Sky2939>  and i have no idea what to do next, can somebody please point me in the right direction ;3
<patdk-wk> hmm, properly install postfix
<patdk-wk> there is no right direction
<patdk-wk> cause we have no idea how you caused that issue
<ogra_> sure there is ... the opposite of the left direction
<ogra_> :P
<Sky2939> patdk-wk: it only happens when i try to log into roundcube
<patdk-wk> are you *using* postfix?
<Sky2939> any idea which logs i should check
<Sky2939> yeah i am
<patdk-wk> well, I don't know anything about roundcube
<patdk-wk> but the fact it even cares about postconf at all, or postfix, is just seriously wrong
<Sky2939> hmm i'm convinced its an issue with /etc/postfix/master.cf
<pmatulis> Sky2939: take roundcube out of the picture. such an error can occur when postfix is restarted and you have a bad config file (like master.cf or whatever)
<patdk-wk> heh? then he should have clear log entries in /var/log/mail.log
<pmatulis> so he should take a look
<Sky2939> i've checked log entries
<Sky2939> fatal: cannot execute /usr/sbin/postconf! is the error i receive in /log/var/mail.err and mail.log
<patdk-wk> hmm, that is the *only* log entry? related to postfix? in that log?
<Sky2939> yep... unfortunately
<Sky2939> and roundcube interface says "failed to connect to storage server"
<patdk-wk> well, that is cause your imap isn't setup
<pmatulis> Sky2939: look over this carefully to try to get more detail into the problem: http://www.postfix.org/DEBUG_README.html
<lamont> patdk-wk: if you manually run "/usr/sbin/postconf biff", what does that say?
<lamont> "cannot execute /usr/sbin/postconf" sounds like something the shell would say...  I don't think any part of postfix actually uses postconf, other than the packaging (init scripts, etc)
<ogra_> lamont, well, might be some roundcube script they ship
<ogra_> (ignoring the debconf path to configure the package altogether)
<lamont> ogra_: true
<patdk-wk> lamont, initscripts use it
<patdk-wk> to setup the chroot
<lamont> but I'd expect a complaint from postconf itself to take a different form
<lamont> patdk-wk: exactly
<patdk-wk> I just cannot even guess where to begin
<lamont> patdk-wk: if you manually run "/usr/sbin/postconf biff", what does that say?
<patdk-wk> it's just screwed at this point, and will likely take a lot of poking to find the cause
<patdk-wk> lamont, heh?
<lamont> from a shell prompt, if you run that command, what is the output
<patdk-wk> biff = no
<lamont> which tells me that something is probably trying to run postconf while in a chroot, which doesn't have a copy of the postocnf binary, or is missing shlibs that it needs
<patdk-wk> I dunno how you figured that out
<patdk-wk> I run my own postfix packages, and patches, I do not have a problem
<ogra_> well, "cannot execute" rarely comes from the binary you call ... but from a higher level
<lamont> I'm going to leave you to these excellent people
<ogra_> (the shell ... or the linker)
<patdk-wk> lamont, try talking to sky2939
<lamont> oh.  sigh.  somehow, I thought you were the one with the issue... oops
<lamont> Sky2939: if you run this from a shell prompt, what does it say: /usr/sbin/postfix biff
<patdk-wk> no, I am very close to postfix myself, and I don't really have a clue where to start
<patdk-wk> other than everywhere :)
<patdk-wk> cause it sounds like a deeper issue, that is likely affecting more than just postfix
<lamont> patdk-wk: that's ebcause it's not a postfix issue, per se... it's above the code, in either some screwed up packaging, or such
<lamont> yep
 * lamont was just leaping to the postfix defense...
<urthmover> If I deploy a 16.04_server machine now using one of the daily/beta.  When the distro becomes official if there anything else to consider other than upgrading from the repo?
<urthmover> if=is
<bonzibuddy> hey folks
<bonzibuddy> i have a custom interactive script i want to run automatically on login
<bonzibuddy> via ssh
<bonzibuddy> i always want scp / git over ssh to work
<bonzibuddy> .bashrc can tell if its an interactive shell - can i throw the script at the end of .bashrc and let it run interactively
<bonzibuddy> or is there a better way?
<bonzibuddy> doesnt seem to work with .bashrc
<qwebirc783> hello, how do I make a SAS hard drive work on an Ubuntu desktop (not server) running on a mcahine without SAS (only SATA ports).  What hardware do I need, and will the ubuntu desktop/kernel have builtin support or do I have to install additional software/kernel-modules?
<patdk-wk> qwebirc783, you need a sas port
<patdk-wk> sas and sata are NOT compatable with each other
<patdk-wk> sas can handle sata drives, if they support stun (I think almost everything does)
<patdk-wk> but sata cannot in any way handle sas at all
<qwebirc783> patdk-wk:  from what I read only, i need a SAS controller
<patdk-wk> most popular would be an lsi hba
<qwebirc783> would something like this work:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812710001  ?
<qwebirc783> I actually have a server machine, but cannot confirm if it has a SAS port or not... it is supposed to have either a hardware RAID or software RAID which is supposedly meant to implement SAS
<qwebirc783> I cannot see any SAS cables sticking out of the power supply.
<qwebirc783> will any of the SAS controller cards (most of which seem to be PCIe cards) work to provide me access to SAS hard drives?
<hallyn> arges: fascinating
<hallyn> arges: so can you build by doing "debian/rules build && fakeroot debian/rules binary"?
<hallyn> your test failureslook like they might be due to building in sbuild or something and not having a pty?  dunno.
<hallyn> The test failure i was originally looking at was jamespage's error in trusty, which I now also get, in tests/xlconfigtest.c
<hallyn> smoser: ^
<qwebirc783> my server's model number is:  70B5001TUX  .  Can someone please verify if it supports SAS without any additional hardware (or if additional hardware is needed , what would be necessary)?
<hallyn> but fwiw even in xenial 'debian/rules build' fails.  I'm wondering why.  I've only ever had that fail for me on kernel
<patdk-wk> qwebirc783, it doesn't support sas
<patdk-wk> you need to install an sas pcie card into it
<smoser> hallyn, i think i'm  missing some backscroll
<qwebirc783> patdk-wk:  how did you find that out?  according to this page, it does:   http://www.cendirect.com/main_en/tech_specs_JO48730X.html?rPart_no=JO48730X
<patdk-wk> why are you quoting some random page?
<patdk-wk> oh it might
<patdk-wk> stupid lenovo naming
<patdk-wk> at the bottom of the motherboard, does your model have two sff-8087 ports?
<qwebirc783> patdk-wk:  well, i'm quoting some page simply for the sake of quoting some page..  i just do not want to spend additional money on additional hardware if I did not need it in the first place.  Also, it would seem like false advertising for a business/vendor to state something false about a product that it sellss..
<patdk-wk> http://www.tweaktown.com/image.php?image=imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/6/6/6669_17_lenovo_thinkserver_td340_tower_server_review_full.jpg
<qwebirc783> *not quoting*
<patdk-wk> see in that picture, 6 sata ports (one is blue)
<patdk-wk> and then next to it with those big black wires going into it, is the sff8087 ports (sas)
<patdk-wk> those use the onboard intel scu crap though
<hallyn> smoser: wtf.   i swear i typed 'smb'
<hallyn> smoser: ignore
<qwebirc783> patdk-wk:  wow, i see that cable on that motherboard now... so does that mean it does support SAS?  sorry, i'm a total noob to SAS, so if so please explain what I would need to make it work?
<patdk-wk> those are sas ports
<patdk-wk> they are via the intel scu controller though
<patdk-wk> and support for that should exist in linux/ubuntu
<patdk-wk> but I have never used it
<smb> hallyn, command line complefusion at your service
<patdk-wk> so, give it a try and see, you might need cables, dunno
<qwebirc783> those cables on my motherboard are tucked tightly underneath the front bays where I cannot even access the front part,  so I cannot even see wht the front end of that cable looks like to verify or not if that is SAS...
<patdk-wk> it's sas
<patdk-wk> 4 drives per cable
<hallyn> smb: how do yo ubuild libvirt locally?
<patdk-wk> plug the drive into a slot connected to those
<smb> hallyn, ubuild? I just use sbuild on the package files
<smb> hallyn, dpkg-buildpackage -D [for deps]
<smb> hallyn, dpkg-buildpakage -b -uc -us
<smb> hallyn, that should work in the unpacked tree
<hallyn> smb: it bugs when debian/rules build doesn't work,
<smb> hallyn, yeah though that is basically used by all methods above and it works for me
<hallyn> smb: can you retry with a fresh libvirt tree?
<hallyn> bc it fails for me, everywhere
<hallyn> it mis-detects the host os and uses build flags for no-linux
<hallyn> then dies bc it can't find hal
<smb> hallyn, fresh from where?
<hallyn> xenial
<hallyn> pull-lp-source libvirt
<smb> hallyn, installing dependencies...
<qwebirc783> patdk-wk:  I cannot plug any SAS drives yet.  i was considering purchasing some used SAS drives on ebay, since they are, believe-it-or-not, lower in price than the SATA drives!  i'm constantly in the need for inexpensive storage, and wanted to look for a cheaper alternative...  just to pull up an example off of ebay, will these hard-drives work with my 70B5001TUX motherboard?:
<qwebirc783> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4X-Seagate-Constellation-ES-2-ST33000650SS-3TB-7-2K-64MB-SAS-6Gb-s-3-5-HDD-/131732598115?&
<smb> hallyn, ok, build started. Though one difference maybe, I am using a xenial chroot on trusty
<hallyn> smb: it fails for me even just on a native trusty vm or container, and on my xenial laptop, so i expect it'll fail just fine
<TheEagerPadawan> hi guys my laptop overheated shut it self down, now when i want to boot it up again it hangs on the init ramdisk
<smb> hallyn, first round of tests passed...
<hallyn> smb: no way!
<hallyn> smb: lemme start a digitalocean droplet we can share
<smb> hallyn, wonder whether we could do something like this on a porter
<qwebirc783> patdk-wk:  I now see that that cable is connected to some kind of SAS controller hardare that has what-seems-to-be 4 SAS ports sticking out from the front bay.  would this seem correct for use with SAS drives?
<hallyn> smb: ssh ubuntu@04.131.129.237 with your lp ssh key , do tmux -a ?
<smb> hallyn, is that really 04. ^
<smb> ok no
<hallyn> d'oh
<hallyn> 104
<smb> hallyn, so fwiw the local build finished ok
<GeekMan1222|Lap> Hi I am curious about upgrading a raid5 config that uses 4 2tb drives on a Dell PERC6i card. I was wanting to add 4 more 2TB drives to the raid or having some way of associating two raids together somehow. Iirc to actually add drives to a raid you need to back everything up first then delete the raid and make a new one with all the new drives? Using Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS and was just looking for some suggestions! :D
<qwebirc783> it looks like I have 4 SAS ports on my server machine.  can someone confirm to me if SAS drives can be used like regular SATA hard drives for storing data without RAID?
<qwebirc783> and do I have to plug in 4 SAS drives for the SAS to be accessible, or will one be sufficient?  and if I do plug in 4 at a time, will GNU/Linux OS see it as 4 individual 3TB drives or 1 big 12TB drive?
<sarnold> qwebirc783: hey :) sounds like you're still having fun :)
<sarnold> qwebirc783: it depends if you have a raid controller or "it mode" controller -- the raid controllers are usually more expensive
<qwebirc783> sarnold:   ;-)  found out that my server machine actually seems to have SAS ports :-o
<sarnold> qwebirc783: that's great, saves a pile of money :)
<qwebirc783> yep, i'm hoping to spend ~$14 per TB on used SAS drives versus $18 per TB on used SATA drives on ebay..   I spend about $5000 in SATA HDD last year, so that would be significant savings... ;-)
<sarnold> oh my :)
<qwebirc783> there are screenshots of my motherboard's BIOS setup posted here with the SAS configuration showing...  can you confirm if i'll be able use the 4 SAS drives as 4 individual data drives showing up under GNU/Linux as devices /dev/sd{a,b,c,d}  ?
<qwebirc783> sarnold:  http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6669/lenovo-thinkserver-td340-tower-server-review/index3.html
<sarnold> qwebirc783: you may need to change the "storage oprom policy" -- a coworker reported some issues with thinkservers controllers but he was able to get it to work
<sarnold> qwebirc783: the drives may have different letters, but that ought to work well
<qwebirc783> sarnold:  right, I prefer to manage each drive manually as individual devices without software/hardware RAID and/or LVM.  so, each drive having its own
<qwebirc783> its own FS (like ext4 or some other...)
<sarnold> qwebirc783: yeah, I'd rather have an IT mode firmware too -- but because I'd rather run zfs and let them handle the hard work :)
<qwebirc783> sarnold:  i've never used zfs before but,   will '/sbin/mke2fs' work the same way with SAS drives as it does with SATA drives?  and will the SAS drives show up as /dev/sd*  or /dev/scsi* or ???
<sarnold> qwebirc783: yeah, the filesystems just need a block device; probably you won't even notice a difference
<patdk-wk> you have no raid on that sas controller
<patdk-wk> or rather, it's raid assisted booting stuff
<patdk-wk> all raid for those disks would be *software raid*
<patdk-wk> used to be dmraid in linux would do it, but mdadm took it over
<patdk-wk> without touching it, they should all appear as seperate drives
<qwebirc783> that's good to know.  SAS all the way from now on..  (or until i'm convinced otherwise)
<qwebirc783> some more questions about my 70B5001TUX server:  the specs say that it supports (1.35V / low-voltage) DDR3L RAM up to 1600.   Does that mean it will support (1.5V / regular-voltage)  DDR3 <=1600  RAM?
<sarnold> probably best to check the manual on that
<patdk-wk> depends
<patdk-wk> normally yes, but lately no
<patdk-wk> atleast all the laptops I have, can only use ddr3 (1.5v) or ddr3l (1.3v) and you cannot mix them up
<patdk-wk> servers, normally you can, but check first :)
<qwebirc783> manual does not state anything about wheter or not regular-voltage DDR3 is supported.  it only states that low-voltage DDR3L is supported.
<patdk-wk> must be ddr3l
<patdk-wk> normal 1.5v will not work
<patdk-wk> maybe
<patdk-wk> what is in it now? ddr3l?
<qwebirc783> yes ddr3l now.  but since ddr3 is cheaper, was thinking about adding ddr3 rather than ddr3l
<patdk-wk> it says explicitly you cannot mix
<patdk-wk> they all must be the same
<qwebirc783> i thought you said:  "servers, normally you can" [mix] ... ??
<patdk-wk> I didn't say mix
<patdk-wk> normally install one or the other
<qwebirc783> oh i see.. now on ebay some 184-pin ddr3L are listed but they say they are intended for Dell servers..  would they work only on Dell servers and not on my Lenovo ThinkServer?
 * patdk-wk also loves the fact, when the manual shows, installing a new ethernet card
<patdk-wk> then has a picture of a lsi 9211-8i being installed
<sarnold> patdk-wk: haha
<patdk-wk> qwebirc783, it doesn't matter if it says for dell or lenovo or whatever
<patdk-wk> as long as the voltage, and rank and speed are the same, your good
<patdk-wk> you likely have all rank2 or rank1
<patdk-wk> I would just look for ddr3l r2 and same speed
<patdk-wk> oh ya, do make sure if your using ecc registered ram, or unbuffered
<patdk-wk> if it's udimm's, it's just annoying personally :)
<qwebirc783> I want to use only RDIMM since that way I can capitalize on the max-machine-allowed memory.
<qwebirc783> so does the same thing you said apply to RDIMM as well as UDIMM?
<patdk-wk> everything applies to both
<patdk-wk> just udimm is ultra annoying
<patdk-wk> and expensive if you need udimm ecc, and limited ram ability
<qwebirc783> i see.  then, does it matter if one of the memory sticks already installed in the system is 8GB and the rest that I will be buying are 16GB, or do all of them have to be the same size as well?
<patdk-wk> but it is *faster*
<patdk-wk> well, according to the manual, same size
<patdk-wk> but it should work fine
<bratchley> wild shot in the dark but has anyone ever installed IBM's ITM agent on Ubuntu?
<sarnold> some CPUs/mobos support mixes, some don't
<qwebirc783> patdk-wk:  so wait, because the memory installed is 8GB (DDR3L) module,  then the 16GB (DDR3L  RDIMM) modules I purchase will not work with the 8GB?
<patdk-wk> qwebirc783, the manual says no
<patdk-wk> I say, most likely it will work
<qwebirc783> where did you d/l manual from?
<patdk-wk> http://content.etilize.com/User-Manual/1027666706.pdf
<patdk-wk> page 97
<patdk-wk> now what you have to do, if you do mix them
<patdk-wk> is only one type per bank
<patdk-wk> you have 6 banks, 3 per cpu, each using a pair of memory modules
<patdk-wk> it *should* be fine to install 2 8gigs, and 2 16gigs, in banks A and B and work perfect
<patdk-wk> unless lenovo did something really odd
<patdk-wk> but I can tell you, it works fine for all my HP, DELL, supermicro stuff
<patdk-wk> and since memory controller is built into the cpu, it should not be an issue at all
<patdk-wk> as long as you stick to what the cpu needs, instead of what the motherboard says
<patdk-wk> those manuals do take the most strict case, of all cpu's they support
<patdk-wk> instead of what your specific cpu can do
<qwebirc783> i see.  CPU #1 installed is:  Xeon E5-2403 v2 .  what you said about different sizes should most probably apply to it?
<qwebirc783> (default CPU installed by vendor, btw)
<patdk-wk> yes, it should be fine with different sizes
<qwebirc783> in fact default CPU for that model installed by lenovo itself
<patdk-wk> though, I can't guarentee you 100% as I don't have any lenovo servers/desktops
<patdk-wk> but I will be 99% confident it would work
<patdk-wk> though, I do also have plunty of 4g/8g/16g sticks to test with first
<sarnold> qwebirc783: http://ark.intel.com/products/75975/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2403-v2-10M-Cache-1_80-GHz
<sarnold> qwebirc783: looks like intel says that processor tops out at ddr3 1333 -- and it doesn't have the Intel Flex Memory Access support
<patdk-wk> oh, that flex memory is new
<patdk-wk> different sizes WITHIN the same bank
<sarnold> OH
<patdk-wk> I normally put that down as, not a good idea at all
<sarnold> yeah it seems crazy
<patdk-wk> no, what was crazy
<sarnold> so I assumed it meant different sizes / layouts in different banks :)
<patdk-wk> was when I wasn't paying attention
<patdk-wk> and install two different cpu's, I think a E5640 and a E5620
<patdk-wk> on the same motherboard
<patdk-wk> and it booted
<sarnold> o_O
<patdk-wk> then I found out intel supported that now
<sarnold> !!!
<sarnold> holy cow
<patdk-wk> it declocks the faster cpu to the lower one
<patdk-wk> but you still get the extra cores atleast
<patdk-wk> hmm, so using same capactiy per bank, it runs symetric, full speed
<patdk-wk> if you mixmatch with a bank, it goes asymmetric and slows down
<patdk-wk> but still faster than 1 stick
<qwebirc783> that xeon CPU doc says DDR3 is supported... but i guess motherboard will not let you mix DDR3 with DDR3L.    but it says flex memory is "no"... first of all, what is "flex memory"  and what does it mean that my Xeon does not support it..?
<patdk-wk> don't worry about flex
<patdk-wk> you have 3 banks per cpu
<patdk-wk> in each bank (2 memory slots) install same size
<patdk-wk> flex lets you install different sizes i nthe same bank, that used to be a no-no
<patdk-wk> so basically just assume
<patdk-wk> always order memory in pairs :)
<patdk-wk> and your good
<patdk-wk> I still wouldn't mix and match ddr3 and ddr3l but you probably can
<qwebirc783> and why does my xeon spec not list DDR3-1600... it only goes up to DDR3-1333, does tht mean if I buy DDR3L-1600 for use with this CPU, it will only run at DDR-1333 speed?
<qwebirc783> the thinkserver spec clearly states up to DDR3L-1600
<qwebirc783> in other words, i do not want to spend extra $ on DDR3L-1600, if CPU is only capable of speeds up to DDR3L-1333
<sarnold> the lenovo marketing materials sometimes mentions that they've got magic ram that can run faster than intel recommends. I never looked into that, but there's a good chance the manual is correct
<patdk-wk> with that cpu, it will go 1333 only
<patdk-wk> with a different cpu, it could go 1600
<patdk-wk> e5-2440v2 does ddr-1600 memory
<patdk-wk> e5-2420v2 is the lowest one that does it
<patdk-wk> so only two cpu's in that family don't support 1600
<qwebirc783> patdk-wk: are you serious!  they installed the cheapest CPU and false-advertise the DDR3-1600.  that is outrageous.  so, DDR3-1600 will not run at 1600 speed for sure with that CPU correct?
<patdk-wk> yes
<arooni> hey folks!  designing my backup solution for a simple rails app who's only storage is in the database.  there are no user file uploads.  i don't really care about log files, so I'm thinking all i need is the database.  i'd like to back up to a s3 bucket nightly and also keep say the last 30 days of backups and purge backups older than that.  am i missing anything?  any recommendation on a premade script that I can
<arooni>  just customize with my db & s3 credentials?  ubuntu 14.04 server
<trippeh> hmm. I cant stop a md raid array during recovery any more. xenial
<trippeh> says its busy, but its not mounted, "md2: recovery interrupted". "md2 still in use". then "resuming recovery of md2 from checkpoint."
<trippeh> it's an upstream-ish 4.4.3 kernel though. should give ubuntus kernel a spin.
<trippeh> temporarily stopping udev worked..
#ubuntu-server 2016-02-27
<TAFB> can anyone help me get vnc working on my ubuntu vps?
<mybalzitch> TAFB: https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.timer-in-wall-4-hr-countdown.1000770177.html
<mybalzitch> oops
<mybalzitch> TAFB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<mybalzitch> i suggest x11vnc
<TAFB> mybalzitch: thanks, I'll give it a go. I installed x11vnc but it always says connection activly refused
<TAFB> I followed the Vivid+ instructions, when I try and connected with tightvnc is says the target machine actively refused it :(
<mybalzitch> OK
<mybalzitch> do you have a firewall?
<TAFB> on the vps? I don't think so.
<mybalzitch> an/ythin/g show up in/ iptables -Lvn
<TAFB> No chain/target/match by that name.
<mybalzitch> oh
<mybalzitch> iptables -L -v -n
<TAFB> http://pastie.org/pastes/10739491/text
<mybalzitch> ok thats good
<mybalzitch> netstat -nap|pastebinit
<TAFB> http://pastebin.com/kWutDYCm
<mybalzitch> ok the service isn/'t run/n/in/g
<mybalzitch> please try startin/g it
<TAFB> systemctl start x11vnc.service
<TAFB> ?
<mybalzitch> I thin/k so
<TAFB> done
<mybalzitch> try n/ow?
<TAFB> nope, same error, activly refused
<mybalzitch> grrr
<TAFB> if I had to guess I think x11vnc isn't starting
<mybalzitch> yes
<TAFB> any way to troubeshoot that?
<TAFB> XOpenDisplay failed (:1)
<TAFB> it says "Check if you have a ~/.Xauthority directory" ~/.Xauthority is a file, not a directory :(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<velusunivers-sys> hello is there any way to restrict root access from ssh to a certain ip address?
<lordievader> Yes, set up key access and allow that key only to be used from a certain ip.
<velusunivers-sys> how do i do that
<velusunivers-sys> key as in ssh key?
<lordievader> Preferable ssh as a user and use sudo to do root stuff.
<lordievader> Preferably*
<mybalzitch> don/'t allow root login/s rem;otely
<lordievader> velusunivers-sys: Yes, ssh keys.
<velusunivers-sys> i want to avoid ssh keys
<lordievader> Why?
<velusunivers-sys> because i have more than one system that will access them, and there is like 12 servers, i dont want to have 12 keys and hav to put them one like 5 computers and 3 tablets
<velusunivers-sys> i just want to restrit root to one ip addess
<lordievader> You can reuse keys? I have one to access most of my servers.
<velusunivers-sys> but still thats means i would have to put it on 5 computers and on 3 tablets
<lordievader> Puppet that stuff ;)
<lordievader> Anyhow, if there are no other uses for ssh you could just firewall ssh access.
<lordievader> http://www.unixlore.net/articles/five-minutes-to-even-more-secure-ssh.html
<velusunivers-sys> ok so just fiewall it to one ip?
<lordievader> That, or read the link I just posted.
<velusunivers-sys> ok
<shauno> another option is to use /etc/security/access.conf  (you'd need to uncomment pam_access.so in /etc/pam.d/sshd )
<velusunivers-sys> ok
<lordievader> As usual, there are many roads to Rome ;)
<velusunivers-sys> but only one which is direct
<velusunivers-sys> does caldav and carddav have to be on a ldap? can it be used with mysql?
<NwS> Heya guys, would it be ok to use fail2ban on huge log files? 7-8gb size
<bekks> NwS: fail to ban is not used on logfiles, it has a totally other purpose. Truncate and compress logfiles using logrotate.
<NwS> bekks, I want to use it to ban bruteforce attacks on a few WP sites. So it will check out access_log of each website. Those logs are combined with webalizer and I can't logrotate them hmm
<NwS> Unless I am doing something wrong :/
<bekks> NwS: If you cannot logrotate them, you are using webalizer the wrong way.
<bekks> NwS: webalizer can perfectly handle logrotated logs.
<NwS> bekks, hmm fml. I didn't alter anything tbh I was just using webalizer and now I've got a few huge files
<bekks> NwS: Yeah, the default config is useless :)
<NwS> The rest logs are being logrotated
<bekks> So configure your webalizer and logrotate your webserver logs.
<NwS> Everything under /var/log works good, the ones I am talking about are under log/virtualmin
<bekks> It doesnt matter where the logs are stored.
<NwS> I mean they are supposed to logrotate
<NwS> But everything under that folder doesn't
<bekks> Then configure logrotate, too.
<NwS> ty mate I'll look it up
<Poindexter_> Is anyone here familiar with ircd-ircd2       ?
<Poindexter_> It is actually ircd-irc2     sorry for the mistake.
<Poindexter_> It is a Debian IRC server.
<bekks> No, we are just meta question experts, and redirecting Debian server support to the the Debian support community.
<Poindexter_> Hello again Bekks. Nice to see you again.
<mybalzitch> Poindexter_: why not use something like inspircd?
<JanC> or any of the 300 other irc servers?  ;)
<bekks> Or even Ubuntu? :P
<Poindexter_> Mybalzitch I never read about that. Freenode uses ircd-seven
<Poindexter_> The server I installed works fine    I did a sudo apt-get install <server> works OK but ran into a crazy problem.
<bekks> Poindexter_: And whats the Ubuntu relevance of your Debian server?
<JanC> seems like ircd-irc2 is the IRCnet ircd
<Poindexter_> Bekks, when logging into 192.168.***.***       the MOTD says it is a Debian based ircd.
<RoyK> Poindexter_: perhaps #debian is the place to haunt
<bekks> Poindexter_: Whats the relevance of your debian problem to Ubuntu?
<bekks> Please seek debian support in #debian
<mybalzitch> bekks: I'd hate to see him interrupt the endless waves of joins/parts with his questions :P
<JanC> is it running on Debian or does it just say so?
<mybalzitch> Poindexter_: you can edit the MOTD you know :)
<bekks> So thats the confirmation of your rrefusal to provide information.
<Poindexter_> Bekks, my mistake and I will say that I should have made a copy of the original file as a backup. I repent for that error. I should have known better.
<bekks> Poindexter_: I dont care anymore.
<bekks> You had 5 chances now. You missed them all. Please keep me out of that issue. Thanks.
<Poindexter_> Bekks, I bid you a fine day. There is no isssue. It was just a simple oversight on my part not copying a text file. MOTD is nothing but a text file.
<Poindexter_> It was a permissions issue.
<bekks> Please do not hilight me any further.
<Poindexter_> Calm down man. Don't take this so seriously. We are all trying to reach the same goal.
<Poindexter_> Have a nice day folks. I bid all here peace.
<mybalzitch> lol
#ubuntu-server 2016-02-28
<Fudge> hi all, trying to get a friends usb c-media dongle to work on his ubuntu-server so he can have his screen reader work,  espeakup. but i keep getting a message saying  alsactl: load_state:1763Cannot find soundcard '-'...
<Fudge> alsactl init fiinds the card, lsusb shows it and on a desktop cd there is sound.
<Fudge> think found the problem, at bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and set the usb soundcard to device 0 instead of -2
<e66> In our ubuntu server sometimes a package some-pkg can not be installed due to network issue or "no installation candidate" error.  Now if I just download the .deb and manually install it by dpkg -i some-pkg….deb, will it install same as it would have been installed by apt-get ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<pukeko_2> anyone here good with PERC 5/i raid cards ?
<pukeko_2> Dell 2950 running ubuntu
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help, my postfix says it is now down but seems to be running. mail is just going in the queue and not being delivered!
<jonah> I'm getting this in mail.err log: postfix/master[25638]: fatal: bind x.x.x.x.x port 25: Cannot assign requested address
<anirban> Hi guys, do I have to add the user tomcat7 to any specific group for tomcat7 being able to write to sockets listening locally?
<bekks> anirban: No. It just needs to have write permissions. Which socket do you talk about specifically, and which permissions are set on that socket?
<anirban> I am using java to create the socket.
<anirban> I don't have any idea how to change the permissions of a socket created by java.
<anirban> It's a TCP/IP socket.
<bekks> So its not even existing in the filesystem, since it is a network socket.
<anirban> Yeah.
<Billy21> hello
<Billy21> i am not new to linux but new enough to create problems for myself
<Billy21> I have recently setup a server ubuntu server on my network and it is crashing
<Billy21> and i would like to find out why
<lordievader> Crashing how?
<Billy21> i think it is a disc failure
<lordievader> Check the smart values.
<Billy21> but I am not 100% sure
<Billy21> how?
<Billy21> should i know what smart values are?
<lordievader> Billy21: Is the package 'smartmontools' installed?
<Billy21> hmm... nope
<lordievader> Harddisks measure how healthy they are themselves, this is called the SMART data.
<lordievader> Install that and run 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sd*' where * should be replaced with the letter for each drive.
<Billy21> ok
<Billy21> can i apt-get that ?
<lordievader> Yes. sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Billy21> or do i need to wget and then install the packages
<lordievader> You rarely need to wget things.
<Billy21> thank you
<Billy21> also is there a cheat sheet for ubuntu server commands?
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Billy21> thank you
<Billy21> sorry... how do i list my drives?
<Billy21> i have 4 drives
<Billy21> one has m$ on it and two are raid
<Billy21> i need to see if the raid is failing or if it is my ubuntu os drive
<lordievader> All drives are listed in /dev as sda, sdb, etc. Run the smartctl command on all of them.
<Billy21> ok
<lordievader> Points of interest are the reallocated and pending sector counts. And the raw-read errors.
<lordievader> Those should all be zero.
<Billy21> is sda and sda1 the same?
<lordievader> No, sda1 is partition one on sda.
 * lordievader movie time
<Billy21> which movie?
<Billy21> SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.
<Billy21> (override with '-T permissive' option)
<Billy21> Read SMART Error Log failed: scsi error aborted command
<Billy21> Read SMART Self-test Log failed: scsi error aborted command
<Billy21> Read SMART Selective Self-test Log failed: scsi error aborted command
<Billy21> i shouldn't have a bought i cheap disc
<Billy21> 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   114   085   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       72531505
<Billy21> is that bad?
<rsx> in https://lime-technology.com/wiki/index.php/Understanding_SMART_Reports you'll find "PLEASE completely ignore the RAW_VALUE number!"
<Billy21> thank you
<Billy21> thanks again for that
<Billy21> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<Billy21>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   081   067   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       129345976
<Billy21>   3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   099   099   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<Billy21>   4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       5
<Billy21>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<Billy21>   7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   061   060   045    Pre-fail  Always       -       1553844
<Billy21>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       259
<Billy21>  10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<Billy21> is there a way to fix that stuff?
<Billy21> the two drive that could be the issue are in my raid
<bekks> Billy21: If the drive has issues with seeking blocks, its about to fail. You can fix it by replacing that drive.
<lordievader> Billy21: That raw read error doesn't look good. Time for a new drive, I'd say.
#ubuntu-server 2017-02-20
<stanford_ai> hi. When I connect to the webcam, and then kill the process forcefully, I cannot connect to the webcam anymore by running the program again. I have to reboot. Is there any way to avoid rebooting for this?
<stanford_ai> When I ssh into my laptop, and then I want to ssh again in another terminal, it never prompts for a password and never lets me login again. Is there something I need to do to allow multiple incoming ssh connections at once?
<adrian_1908> hello. The package `openssh-server` comes with `openssh-client`. Is this needed for it to function as an ssh-server that client log into?
<Roshan> Hello guys. shoulI have the steps to install mail server on ubuntu server
<Roshan> Hello guys. should I have the steps to install mail server on ubuntu server
<notuvo> Roshan: The Official Ubuntu Server Book has the steps
<Roshan> notuvo, can you please share the correct steps link ? please
<Roshan> notuvo, and please suggest best mail server ?
<Lc0rE> hello folks
<Lc0rE> I need help with an issue related to the postgresql service which is not coming up after an unexpected reboot
<Lc0rE> is there someone so kind to help me?
<samba35> how to i fix ubuntu-server problem with initramfs ,unable to boot with any option (recovery/upstart)
<samba35> i was ginipic
<lordievader> Good morning
<PhoenixMage> Hi All, I want to use multipathing for NFS4 with VMware, any idea how I would have to configure ubuntu server to do that?
<zioproto> good morning
<zioproto> when a bug is marked as "Fix Committed" Xenial -> "In Progress" on launchpad it means that there might be already a package in Xenial proposed ?
<cpaelzer> zioproto: usually for the packages in proposed the bug also gets a template by the SRU team asking the people to test it in proposed
<cpaelzer> zioproto: what you report sounds a bit reverse to me
<cpaelzer> zioproto: it should be "in-Progress" on upload and "Fix Committed" when appearing in proposed
<cpaelzer> see step 5 in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<zioproto> cpaelzer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/puppet/+bug/1570472 this is the bug. Where is "upload" ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570472 in puppet (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Set systemd as default service provider" [Undecided,In progress]
<cpaelzer> zioproto: I updated the bug
<cpaelzer> zioproto: TL;DR it is uploaded and in the unapproved queue, waiting for the SRU Team to take a look
<cpaelzer> jamespage: coreycb: could you take a UCA point of view look to bug 1665698 and help me to assess how generic or special that issue is (and thereby severity and urgency)?
<ubottu> bug 1665698 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "/etc/qemu-ifup not allowed by apparmor" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665698
<chelz> what commands are there to list file metadata and attributes besides stat, lsattr, and getfacl?
<takashiyoshi> Hi
<takashiyoshi> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 16.04 amd64 on a server using upstart instead of systemd. If I only use a single root partition it works, if I have separate partitions for /var and /tmp it's stuck after running /scripts/init-bottom and activating the swap partition. Any ideas how I could fix this?
<rbasak> takashiyoshi: you're welcome to ask that here, but I don't think you're likely to find anyone who can help online. Maybe try the ubuntu-server mailing list.
<rbasak> Since it's a pretty obscure scenario.
<rbasak> cpaelzer: I have a note to look at liblockfile for you. I think it's synced and appeared in Launchpad OK now?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: yeah all ok on that at least :-/
<rbasak> Thanks
 * rbasak checks it off
<Genk1> Hello all
<Genk1> Is there any simple way for encrypting udp traffic ?
<Genk1> stunnel is great but it only works with TCP
<lordievader> The Quic protocol did something like that, I thought.
<lordievader> Does TLS connections over UDP.
<rbasak> openvpn? At library level there's DTLS, implemented by openssl for example.
<Genk1> hmm
<rbasak> Or IPsec of course.
<rbasak> (though that may not be considered "simple")
<Genk1> hmm OK I see
<Genk1> thanks
<rbasak> Also https://www.wireguard.io/ is interesting
<cpaelzer> jamespage: coreycb: pinging again to ask you to check the UCA-Team view on 1665698
<yozh_MB> .
<viral_mutant> My deb package installs the modules in site-packages which my python won’t recognize
<viral_mutant> should they be moved to dist-packages ?
<viral_mutant> googling says that if python is build from source, it expects the modules in site-packages
<viral_mutant> so my deb package needs to behave differently for different python ?
#ubuntu-server 2017-02-21
<cpaelzer> good morning
<jamespag`> coreycb, pushing proposed->updates for ocata
<zioproto> is this the right channel to ask a juju question ?
<zioproto> I am trying to deploy on openstack cs:bundle/apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin-14 but my tenant has more than 1 network, how can I pass the network ID to use ?
<zioproto> looks like this is not a valid command: juju deploy --config network=private cs:bundle/apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin-14
<zioproto> I get ERROR Flags provided but not supported when deploying a bundle: --config.
<jamespage> zul, hmm
<jamespage> zul, pandas ftbfs on arm64 in ocata-proposed
<zul> jamespage: can i get the build log?
<ddstreet> coreycb ping
<jamespage> zul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24041961/
<zul> jamespage: looking
<DammitJim> what does this line do in Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins
<DammitJim> "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}";
<DammitJim> I understand "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security"; which I want to disable
<nacc> DammitJim: allow unattended upgrades from the release pocket? I guess maybe for packages that have not been updated since release and could be pulled in as deps?
<DammitJim> it's weird... I can't find much about that searching online
<nacc> DammitJim: is your question why the release pocket would be an Allowed-Origin?
<DammitJim> I am wondering what "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}"; does
<DammitJim> because I am about to comment out that line
<DammitJim> that line didn't exist on my 14.04 servers
<nacc> DammitJim: i answered that above.
<nacc> DammitJim: and I don't follow why you'd disallow that, as it doesn't do anything (afaict) if you end up disabling security updates, as there doesn't seem to be any logical way for there to be an unattended upgrade to a package in the release pocket if they aren't installed.
<DammitJim> nacc, I'm disabling stuff because I have seen the system automatically install updates
<DammitJim> when I logged on to the machine via ssh, I could see there were 22 security updates
<DammitJim> next time I log on, reboot, and log on, the count was down to 0
<DammitJim> I've been asked to disable security updates
<DammitJim> so, that's why I was asking about the previous line to see if I needed to comment that out as well
<nacc> DammitJim: i mean, you can, i just don't think it makes any difference if you do end up disabling security updates
<DammitJim> oh
<DammitJim> me neither, but if the president of the company and the other teams are asking for it, I have to do it (I am not very good at debates)
<blizzow> AUUGHHHHH!
#ubuntu-server 2017-02-22
<kaosine> can someone help me? I'm tyring to install server but it goes straight to this when I tell the computer to boot from flash drive it's telling me that "lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit" and just hangs there
<xpistos> Hey all. how do I run a cron job the last day of every month?
<darsparx> ok how do I forward a port on this? I'm trying to get it to where I can access my quassel core remotely with the external IP....
<xpistos> I figured it out. It is a little messy but if I  make 2 jobs one for february for the 28,29 and then one for the rest of the months as 30,31
<jak2000> hi friends... where configure reverse DNS?
<PhoenixMage> xpistos: Have you tried setting the day to -1?
<xpistos> PhoenixMage: Yes, but it doesn't work
<xpistos> PhoenixMage: I just did one job for february 28,29 and one for the rest of the months 30,31. I am sure there is a better why  but this works
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey cpaelzer, how are you?
<cpaelzer> Fine, I hope you as well
<lordievader> Jup, doing good here :)
<zioproto> Hello there. I am following the progress of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1660634 I see that for Xenial the status is Fix Committed. It means that the patch is in a review queue ? If yes, how can I find the patch and the review queue in launchpad ? it looks like it is not linked anywhere on that page. Thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1660634 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Enable CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR=m in Ubuntu Kernel" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<rbasak> zioproto: try looking at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/. The kernel team follow an upstream-like patch workflow.
<rbasak> zioproto: or, failing that, try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<ddstreet> coreycb hi, ping
<ddstreet> coreycb when you get in, small request from me, related to the pull-uca-source merge, i have a improvement to pull-lp-source, if you have time to merge it also
<ddstreet> in bug 1453330
<ubottu> bug 1453330 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "pull-{lp,debian}-source not getting source for binary because DDE is dead" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453330
<ddstreet> i have this bzr branch which should be mergable: https://code.launchpad.net/~ddstreet/ubuntu-dev-tools/lp1453330
<ddstreet> thnx!
<Village> Good time, what packages are with perl ?
<compdoc> I think there are many perl packages, and they install automatically when some program needs them
<Village> no automatically
<Village> i need instal something like this but this not exists - libperl-dev perl-dev
<bekks> !info libperl-dev
<ubottu> libperl-dev (source: perl): Perl library: development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.22.2-3 (yakkety), package size 2312 kB, installed size 8622 kB
<sarnold> libperl-dev does exist..
<Village> so i need intall " perl " package ?
<bekks> Village: For libperl-dev, you need to install libperl-dev ...
<compdoc> install the packages you need
<compdoc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/perl
<Village> ok i installing it, i miss that it's don't exist
<Village> and i think so it's getting off
<jamespage> cpaelzer, when you're around - need some help with bug 1667033
<ubottu> bug 1667033 in nova (Ubuntu) "nova instance console log empty" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667033
<kaosine2> ok I'm a little confused and having some trouble. I did ufw allow on my server for 4242 but I can't seem to connect on the outgoing IP for my server. But I was perfectly fine last night on the internal one....I'm using ubuntu server 16.04
<genii> bekks: I was getting ready to slap the guy earlier. ( j4f-shredder__ )
<coreycb> chiluk, hi, is this ready to promote from proposed -> updates?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-archive/+bug/1650067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650067 in Ubuntu Cloud Archive liberty "qemu core dumps when unable to allocate ram for new virtual machine" [Critical,Fix committed]
<coreycb> chiluk, oh yes it is.  i can read.
<coreycb> beisner, jamespage: can you please promote qemu from kilo-proposed and liberty-proposed --> updates?
<jamespage> rharper, are you around? need some know-how on https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667033 in nova (Ubuntu) "nova instance console log empty" [Critical,Triaged]
<jamespage> but cpaelzer is probably asleep
<rharper> y
<jamespage> rharper, some context in the bug report, but basically nova has switched things around for console output
<jamespage> rharper, to use virtlogd
<rharper> jamespage: have you adjusted the libvirt type to tcp ?
<jamespage> rharper, the xml that nova generates is in the bug report - does it need to be tcp?
<rharper>  8 |       yes |       yes |     yes | tcp with logd
<rharper> ￼
<rharper> look at the table in that nova commit
<rharper> serial enabled, have virtlogd, is kvm,
<rharper> that says to me that we should be getting tcp in the devtype for libvirt xml
<jamespage> rharper, ah right that assumed serial-console is enabled
<jamespage> rharper, for this deployment its not
<jamespage> its using
<rharper> ah, ok
<jamespage> +        #    4 |        no |       yes |     yes | pty with logd
<jamespage> pty with logd
<rharper> ok, so now it's, is virtlogd working
<rharper> there were bugs related to libvirtd not enabling virtlogd on install/upgrade
<rharper> can you confirm via systemctl status on virtlogd ?
<jamespage> rharper,  its definately running - I updated /etc/default/virtlogd to enable verbose output
<rharper> virsh console on the node show anything ?
<rharper> we'd like to confirm that you get console messages to the local pty
<rharper> then we can see if nova is extracting it
<jamespage> rharper, need to redeploy again
<jamespage> rharper, actually had one running :-)
<rharper> ok, if you can attach the xml, and the resulting qemu process with parameters
<jamespage> rharper, virsh console does give me a console
<rharper> ok, good
<rharper> next is if we're having virtlogd write to the log file
<rharper>  /var/log/virtlogd/qemu/$GUEST.log  or /var/log/libvirt/qemu/$GUEST-$DEVICE.log  where device maybe serial
<jamespage> rharper, looking
<jamespage> rharper, shortcut to drop from console
<rharper> control-]
<rharper> IIRC
<rharper> like telnet
<jamespage> rharper, ack
<jamespage> rharper, have $GUEST.log
<rharper> any rotations?
<rharper> log.0, .1 gz ?
<jamespage> rharper, nope
<jamespage> rharper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24049294/
<jamespage> is the XML for the whole instance
<rharper> ok, so now the question is why nova can't get at the console data via the api
<jamespage> rharper, well this is odd
<jamespage> for the instance I connected to the console of
<jamespage> (which I then rebooted)
<jamespage> it now has written to /var/lib/nova/instances/20bc9ee9-183f-43e1-bbce-36fcfb8d3806/console.log
<jamespage> pretty much from the point that a logged in onwards
<rharper> huh
<rharper> so, activating the console via virsh
<rharper> did something
<jamespage> rharper, it would appear so
<rharper> hrm, indeed
<darsparx_> ok I'm a little lost....trying to forward the port on a server I set up and I cleared the port to go out through ofw but I still can't get connected when using the external IP I get....I've even gone into the router and forwarded the port...
<jamespage> rharper, ok so I disconnected, rebooted in the instance via the API
<jamespage> no further log output
<jamespage> so it would appear that I only get output to the console.log file
<jamespage> when I'm also attached to the serial console
<rharper> jamespage: can you paste the qemu process and parameters
<jamespage> rharper,
<jamespage> rharper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24049323/
<rharper> k
<rharper> ok, looking at what it should be vs. what's there
<rharper> jamespage: which qemu version are you using ?
<jamespage> rharper, 2.8.0 from zesty, backported to xenial
<rharper> I can see similar behavior on my system with 2.6.1
<jamespage> with libvirt 2.5.0 the same
<rharper> I wonder if somehow we're missing a commit then
<jamespage> rharper, might be
<rharper> let me upgrade my qemu
<rharper> to 2.8 and see what happens
<jamespage> rharper, ta
<rharper> i'll keep poking
<rharper> jamespage: ok, I think the xml isn't configured for logging serial to file;  the xml has serial type=pty;  I think it should be serial type=file,  if I use that, I get everything in the file properly including messages;  but that means without a pty serial device configure you can't get interactive console
<rharper> https://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/libvir/msg142550.html is a recent thread about this
<rharper> jamespage: looks like we need a qemu patch, I updated the bug with discussion and link to patch
<darsparx_> ok is there a way to reinstall server? I just get a black screen when I reboot the system....
#ubuntu-server 2017-02-23
<keithzg> darsparx_: I've actually noticed that on a few 16.04 systems recently; I blame systemd, since at least in my case it was only TTY1 (and systemd handles the TTYs these days, I believe).
<keithzg> darsparx_: So ctrl+alt+F2 or such might well get you a non-black screen!
<keithzg> (I might be misremembering, perhaps it drops you down on TTY7 but only 1-6 are created by default? Hmm, yeah that sounds closer to correct.)
<darsparx_> keithzg: I'll try that....was going to just switch to doing it on digitalocean but I'd really like to have a personal homeserver that can host this >_>
<darsparx_> keithzg: nothing.....
<darsparx_> keithzg: is there a certain point where that should be held? because I still can't get it to work
<keithzg> darsparx_:  Naw, just holding down ctrl and alt, and then pressing any of the F keys, should switch you to the corresponding TTY.
<darsparx_> well I'm still getting a black screen when booting up server.....it wasn't doing this before now, I get the system bios loading screen then nothing
<keithzg> darsparx_: Can you get to the boot menu from your BIOS/UEFI?
<keithzg> I literally had a computer whose motherboard firmware mysteriously reset the other day and forgot what boot device to use :( which seems quite unlikely, but not impossible.
<darsparx_> nope....tried hitting right shift like I saw somewhere and that does nothing
<keithzg> darsparx_: Your best bet might be to repeatedly hit Delete as you're booting the computer up, which on nearly every motherboard will get you to the "BIOS" (really UEFI these days) interface.
<keithzg> Beyond that, every piece of firmware seems to be its own special snowflake. I've seen boot menus be F8, F9, F12, ctrl-b . . . often easier to just get into the firmware interface and manually choose a boot device from there.
<darsparx_> keithzg: no dice....I've even gone in and selected it and it's still not coming up. Would be nice if I could just straight reinstall it
<sarnold> iirc the install media also has an easy 'recovery' mode with a few useful tools; that might be a decent environment to try troubleshooting with
<keithzg> Yeah, I've leaned on that recovery mode more times than I can count!
<darsparx_> yeah no I tried that too....and now I'm in to my ubu server on digital ocean so I'm going to see if I can get that working for quassel
<darsparx_> yeah looks like I'm actually in and able to install quassel this way. If I could just wipe the thing and reinstall I would since I've not got much to lose but since digital ocean is working I'll just use it instead.....
<darsparx_> crap well now it won't let me add a user to it :-\
<darsparx> keithzg: thanks anyways got it working
<keithzg> darsparx: All well that ends well, at least; take care :)
<kaosine> and I'm trying to use a old nick when this one works wow *sigh*
<cpaelzer> rharper: thanks for diving into that logging issue of jamespage
<cpaelzer> jamespage: rharper: and in the details you'll find that with tcp instead of pty it would have behaved correctly already
<cpaelzer> that is only an issue of the pty code it seems
<cpaelzer> Extending the bug to cover for qemu in Zesty
<tobasco> jamespage: is there any difference between uca mitaka and mitaka in ubuntu repo or do they package the same and can be ran together?
<cpaelzer> rharper: jamespage: I pushed a ppa for the logging fix and linked the commits in the bgu so you can easily pick that up for UCA Tests
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I outlined my schedule in the bug, please let me know if you want/need me to release that to zesty earlier
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> rbasak: do you happen to know when the base-passwd allocated mysql user on uid 640001 would be used?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: hmm. No idea. I didn't know there was a specific allocation!
<cpaelzer> rbasak: interesting
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I found another example in ceph and could debug with that
<cpaelzer> rbasak: pull-lp-source base-passwd
<cpaelzer> rbasak: check README and you'll find mysql
<jamespage> tobasco, the mitaka UCA is actually for trusty, whereas xenial shipped with mitaka in-archive (so no UCA required for mitaka on 16.04)
<jamespage> rharper, cpaelzer: ack thanks for the investigations!
<tobasco> jamespage: thanks, I'm just wondering if they will play nice together if we have mitaka machines running on 14.04 and now gonna spin up new machines and would like 16.04 instead, any info?
<tobasco> jamespage: any info on 13:03 < tobasco> jamespage: thanks, I'm just wondering if they will play nice together if we have mitaka machines running on 14.04 and now gonna spin up new machines and would like 16.04 instead, any info?
<tobasco> jamespage: iirc last time I tested that we had some weird issues
<jamespage> tobasco, that should be OK - the libvirt/qemu/openvswitch versions are all matched between trusty/mitaka and xenial/mitaka
<jamespage> and of course openstack is as well :-)
<tobasco> jamespage: cool, thanks :]
<jamespage> tobasco, infact I'm running this exact mix in our qa cloud at the moment - five older trusty/mitaka compute hosts and two newer xenial/mitaka compute hosts
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-archive/+bug/1667334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667334 in aodh (Ubuntu) "aodh-dbsync: newton->ocata upgrade fails" [High,Triaged]
<bekks> hi
<bekks> for apache2, is there a way to autogenerate an index.html with links to all vhosts, like /phpmyadmin, /owncloud, and such?
<rbasak> I don't know if some mechanism already exists, but you could write one against augeas.
<nacc> bekks: --^
<bekks> hmm. Ok. :)
<nacc> bekks: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_autoindex.html maybe?
<nacc> bekks: hrm, that may just autoindex each vhost, i'm not sure if there's a way to do that outside the context of the vhosts (e.g., you want apache to index the vhosts themselves, i think)
<cpaelzer> jamespage: will you test the ppa (or mor likely the commits I linked) on bug 1667033 and let us know if that helps?
<ubottu> bug 1667033 in qemu (Ubuntu) "nova instance console log empty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667033
<cpaelzer> jamespage: or do you wait for that to show up in zesty first?
<bekks> Yeah, mod_autoindex is working for each vhost, but not for a list of vhosts.
<cpaelzer> jamespage: just want to understand your need in terms of timing
<compdoc> zesty fist would be a great name
<cpaelzer> did I have a typo?
<compdoc> no, just my reading skillz
<cpaelzer> hehe
<cpaelzer> If you consider anything a great name do a "image search" on those names first - that sometimes is revealing to me that my impression of a good name doesn't match the Inet
<cpaelzer> Lets stick to classic like Iron fists
<cpaelzer> compdoc: enough fisting for now :-P
<compdoc> k  :(
<jamespage> cpaelzer, will look shortly
<jamespage> cpaelzer, doing a quick backport to xenial and will test on my running deployment
<jamespage> cpaelzer, I'll let you know in an hour or so
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I'll likely be EOD then, but I can pick up tomorrow - if you want you can as well drop the info to the bug if it helps
<jancoow> Hi. Can I configure a NFS server the same as a Samba server? Create shares, allow only some people etc.
<nacc> jancoow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo but I believe you need to add steps for authentication (using either LDAP or NIS)
<sarnold> jancoow: if you've got identical userids/groupids among all machines, you just use standard unix discretionary access controls
<nacc> jancoow: or what sarnold said, depending :)
<sarnold> jancoow: ldap or nis or nis+ or similar is usually the easieast way to get all identical ids
<sarnold> jancoow: or what nacc just said :) hehe
<genii> jancoow: Supplement to the link nacc provided: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<jancoow> Well; Want to keep it as simple as possible. So share name, share directory and users who are allowed to acces it. But I believe that's not exactly possible with nfs, is it ?
<genii> If you have the nfs packages installed, man exports gives you options on what sort of things you can put in the /etc/exports file
<sarnold> jancoow: and nfsv4 has very flexible acls
<genii> You can do at least rudimentary access control or user mapping there
<jancoow> okay so
<jancoow> if I want to share /mnt/hdd1
<jancoow> for user X
<jancoow> how would my export file looks like?
<jancoow> user X could be on any host, so * for host would be okay
<jamespage> cpaelzer, that all looks good to me
<coreycb> jamespage, beisner: can you promote python-pyeclib 1.2.1-1~cloud0 and liberasurecode 1.2.0-1~cloud0 to newton-proposed for bug 1667375
<ubottu> bug 1667375 in Ubuntu Cloud Archive newton "newton: backport pyeclib and liberasurecode1 for swift" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667375
<coreycb> jamespage, beisner: also can you promote qemu from kilo-proposed and liberty-proposed to -updates, and then qemu from liberty-staging to liberty-proposed?
<jamespage> coreycb, got it
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks
<jamespage> coreycb, done
<geigerCounter> Hello
#ubuntu-server 2017-02-24
<kaosine> ok is there any way to reinstall server? I had set it up last night on a old dell and it was working fine for a few hours then nothing. I rebooted it at one point only to have it go black screen after BIOs
<kaosine> I've tried rescueing it with the install media I used the first time but I can't figure it out to do that.....
<QoQOoO> Hello dose anyone meet locale-gen steal ram problem?
<QoQOoO> We use chef-client to provision out machine, but today we found when we execute "locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8" command, the command hang and steal many of memory
<patdk-lap> yes, running a command that takes a lot of ram, will use a lot of ram
<stanford_ai> I'm looking for a GENIUS to work with us on the most promising drone AI company. Do you know any geniuses here?
<stanford_ai> is anyone here familiar with ROS/robotics on linux? computer vision, AI, drones, manufacturing, electronics, industrial design, awesomeness, video-making, marketing, lean startup, design-thinking, ethnography, graphic design, or anything related?
<cpaelzer> stanford_ai: if your list is meant && and not || you are looking for excessive self-esteem instead of a person right :-) ?
<stanford_ai> lol
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Village> Good time,
<Village> libreadline5-dev packege not in apt-get base, what alternative?
<Village> E: Package 'libreadline5-dev' has no installation candidate
<OerHeks> !info libreadline
<ubottu> Package libreadline does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> !find libreadline
<ubottu> Found: libreadline-dev, libreadline-gplv2-dev, libreadline5, libreadline5-dbg, libreadline7
<OerHeks> !find libreadline-dev
<ubottu> Found: libreadline-dev
<OerHeks> libreadline-dev (source: readline): GNU readline and history libraries, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0-0ubuntu2 (yakkety)
<OerHeks> seems we are at 7 now, Village
<Village> i see, OerHeks, Thank You
<lordievader> !info libreadline7-dev
<ubottu> Package libreadline7-dev does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> strange, ey?
<OerHeks> that points to libreadline-dev itself
<OerHeks> at least info libreadline7-dbg is available.
<Village> yes i will try libreadline-dev
<Village> one people recomendet it from all packager
<Village> packages*
<jamespage> coreycb, morning
<coreycb> jamespage, morning!
<rbasak> nacc: o/ for when you get in, any chance you have some time to spare with me on letsencrypt/certbot please?
<massprog> hello I want to use of python instead of php in vps what shoud i do?
<nacc> rbasak: sure
<kaosine> "That is our last such motherboard and I'm not sure if it is ready to ship. Just checking, do you need the exact model or something similar?" *sigh*
<kaosine> whoops
<kaosine> wrong channel
<xpistos> Hey all. I am trying to write a simple bash script that will call a few other scripts. Those scripts have input prompts with default values. I just want the scripts to accept all the defaults. How can I do that? They are not all yes, but some are locations and a few are yeses?
<xpistos> Is there some arguement I can pass into the ./scriptname/sh that will accept the defaults
<nacc> xpistos: is there a default value that will cause the scripts to work automatically?
<nacc> xpistos: you may want to look at the `yes` utility
<xpistos> nacc: they defaults are always different, but the user only needs to hit enter to accept whatever the defaults are. sometimes they are "/opt/program/folder" and other times they are "yes"
<nacc> hrm, `yes '' | /other/script` may work then
<nacc> not sure if yes can take an empty string or not
<xpistos> let me look into it
<nacc> xpistos: alternatively, you can use expect for it
<xpistos> nacc: I am trying to use "-d default" as an argument to one of the complicate scripts now.
<nacc> xpistos: -d as a flag to what?
<xpistos> ./vmware.pl -d default
<nacc> xpistos: oh ok, i'd have no idea about that
<rbasak> nacc: got time now, or in half an hour?
<nacc> rbasak: now is fine
<rbasak> Two minutes and I'll start a hangout.
<nacc> k
<axisys> server rebooted and only showing memtest+ in the grub.. need help to fix the grub..
<axisys> I tried to boot from live CD and mounted the /dev/md1 into /mnt and then grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and then same for /dev/sdb and then reboot.. still showing only memtest+ in the grub
<axisys> # mdadm --assemble --scan
<axisys> mdadm: /dev/md1 has been started with 2 drives.
<axisys> # mount /dev/md1 /mnt
<axisys> and then the rest
<axisys> looks like there are more steps
<axisys> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<axisys> all these are needed?
<axisys> I did not run the update-grub
<axisys> is that needed after the grub-install?
<axisys> right now I am at grub> prompt
<axisys> is there something I can do from here to fix it?
<axisys> looks like someone removed the kernel
<axisys> nice!
<compdoc> you dont need a kernel
<patdk-lap> kernel is just deadbeat software
<patdk-lap> you need to boot fomr a live cd
<compdoc> fake programming
<patdk-lap> and run update-grub
<patdk-lap> and make sure it locates something to boot
<axisys> so do the chroot first and then update-grub ?
<axisys> patdk-lap: ^
<patdk-lap> mount root, do your bind mounts, chroot into it, then run that yes
<axisys> patdk-lap: like this url http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd .. it is doing a lot more
<patdk-lap> no, it's doing exactly what I said
<axisys> patdk-lap: possible to send me a cheatsheet/link?
<patdk-lap> you just posted one
<axisys> or a pastebin?
<axisys> patdk-lap: ah ok.. I did not have bind in it
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> why would you need bind?
<axisys> i meant bind mounts
<patdk-lap> hmm, they are on that page you just posted
<axisys> patdk-lap: ah ok.. got it.. thank you
<axisys> heading back to the lab
<axisys> patdk-lap: if I chroot to /mnt update-grub fails since the OS probably has older version? OS is 14.04 and live cd is 16.04
<axisys> how do I run update-grub with root dir as /mnt ?
<patdk-lap> by following the instructions on that url you posted
<patdk-lap> that is the holw point of all those commands
<axisys> patdk-lap: that one did not bind /usr
<patdk-lap> if you have more than a single mount, you will have to mount them all
<patdk-lap> nothing will be specific to your exact install
<patdk-lap> you need to mount everything you normally need, /, /boot, /usr, /var, ...
<patdk-lap> before you do the bind mounts
<patdk-lap> so mount xxxx /mnt
<patdk-lap> mount xxxx /mnt/usr
<patdk-lap> mount xxxx /mnt/boot
<patdk-lap> then your binds, mount --bind ....
<axisys> ah..
<axisys> grub-install worked from livecd since I can point to /mnt as root dir
<axisys> may be I could use update-grub of livecd if I can point to /mnt as root dir
<axisys> how do I read the disks fstab?
<axisys> mount / to /mnt ?
<axisys> ignore that question
<axisys>  /mnt is root .. doh
<axisys> so /mnt/etc/fstab does not have anything but / and swap
<axisys> root@ubuntu:/mnt/usr/sbin# ls -al update-grub
<axisys> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 64 Mar 15  2016 update-grub
<axisys> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt
<axisys> root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
<axisys> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error while loading shared libraries: libdevmapper.so.1.02.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<patdk-lap> didn't mount everything you needed?
<axisys> only / and swap needed per fstab
<axisys> and they are mounted
<patdk-lap> no idea why that is missing
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/347CS45
<patdk-lap> ok, that is confusing as crap
<patdk-lap> your mounted it inside itself like 4 times?
<patdk-lap> confusing
<axisys> sorry I was following his url where he did that
<patdk-lap> he didn't do chroot /mnt >1 time
<patdk-lap> I don't think I should see grub-install or update-grubs cause those would be in a new shell
<patdk-lap> I think you should reboot and try again
<patdk-lap> mdadm assemble
<axisys> ok
<patdk-lap> mount /dev/md1 /mnt
<patdk-lap> then start the bind mounts, chroot, grub stuff
<axisys> rebooting now
<axisys> hmm I have exit after each chroot
<axisys> did not know in history
<axisys> bind mounts is line 7 thru 10 .. correct? since I dont have any special partitions?
<patdk-lap> yes, no need for 6
<axisys> installing mdadm on livecd
<axisys> all 4 binding done..
<axisys> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda will work.. or should I  do chroot and run it without root dir option?
<axisys> and same for /dev/sdb
<axisys> with chroot /mnt, grub-install does not work
<axisys> program not found
<patdk-lap> why did you do that?
<patdk-lap> you should follow the url, not modify and insert other things
<axisys> ok exited out of chroot
<patdk-lap> why?
<patdk-lap> you must be in the chroot
<patdk-lap> what does, grub-install /dev/sda, say?
<patdk-lap> exiting out will NOT fix your issue
<patdk-lap> it just means your issue is much worse than just grub
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/3GBSR0F
<patdk-lap> ok, ignore that for now
<patdk-lap> what about update-grub
<patdk-lap> and what does, dpkg -l | grep grub, say?
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/1EY73JK
<patdk-lap> ok, so grub doesn't appear to be installed at all, or you didn't mount stuff right somehow
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/18XJX5H
<patdk-lap> that says grub was uninstalled
<patdk-lap> is networking setup on this live boot?
<axisys> yes
<patdk-lap> apt-get install grub-pc then
<axisys> just so you know, I am still on chrooted env
<patdk-lap> as you should be, I never said to exit
<patdk-lap> we aren't attempting to fix the live install :)
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/305X210
<patdk-lap> so networking was not setup and working
<patdk-lap> exit out and get networking setup
<patdk-lap> oh wait, you probably just need to get resolv.conf fixed up in the chroot
<sarnold> or /etc/hosts the thing
<patdk-lap> ya, add us.archive.ubuntu.com to /etc/hosts in the chroot
<sarnold> 91.189.91.26 and 91.189.91.23
<axisys> that is fixed with hosts file.. thanks guys! but apt still has issue
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/0N2KK6Q
<patdk-lap> apt-get update
<patdk-lap> then attempt again
<patdk-lap> your local apt cache must be way out of date
<patdk-lap> atleast I don't remember grub being updated recently
<axisys> ok.. updating it.. need security.ubuntu.com also
<sarnold> the same two should work
<sarnold> (there's way more but .. meh. you just need this up and running, right? :)
<axisys> sarnold: right :-)
<patdk-lap> sarnold, I finally upgraded all my letsencrypt stuff to dehydrated :)
<patdk-lap> life is so much nicer now
<sarnold> patdk-lap: I hadn't heard of that yet..
<patdk-lap> it's very simple
<sarnold> I like simple
<patdk-lap> but has nice hook calls, so I have it hooking to generate my pinning, tlsa records, and cert rotation
<patdk-lap> so much more reliable than certbot
<patdk-lap> hadn't done it yet, cause certbot was *working*
<axisys> apt-get install grub-pc is success.
<patdk-lap> but it died on me horrible 2 weeks ago, just found the time to fix it, before they expired in 2 more weeks
<patdk-lap> :)
<axisys> root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
<axisys> Generating grub configuration file ...
<axisys> grub-probe: error: disk `md1' not found.
<patdk-lap> now to do grub-install and update-grub
<patdk-lap> odd
<patdk-lap> mdadm installed?
<axisys> nawp :-)
<patdk-lap> I wonder what happened to uninstall all this stuff
<patdk-lap> dpkg -l | grep ^rc
<patdk-lap> best review what got removed :)
<axisys> previous sysadmin is in a "shock" when I asked
<axisys> mdadm installed now
<patdk-lap> mdadm by itself I don't think should have caused that error
<axisys> --assemble --scan ?
<patdk-lap> no
<axisys> ok
<patdk-lap> outside the chroot counts for that
<patdk-lap> cause of the bind mounts
<patdk-lap> why I suspect something else
<patdk-lap> but I just have no idea yet, what
<axisys> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<axisys> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<axisys> Installation finished. No error reported.
<patdk-lap> ah, so it must have wanted mdadm
<patdk-lap> for some reason
<axisys> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sdb
<axisys> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<axisys> Installation finished. No error reported.
<patdk-lap> I would update initrd files
<patdk-lap> lets review that dpkg -l | grep ^rc, though
<axisys>  /boot has almost nothing
<patdk-lap> if all this stuff got removed, and it's missing from initramfs too, it won't boot even if we fix grub
<axisys> root@ubuntu:/boot# ls
<axisys> grub  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+.elf  memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<patdk-lap> so no kernels either
<patdk-lap> ok, no need to fix initramfs then
<sarnold> man what happened to this poor system?
<axisys> patdk-lap: like I mentioned earlier..
<patdk-lap> are we sure we dont' need to mount /boot?
<patdk-lap> from somewhere?
<axisys> sarnold: previous mediocore sysadmin's blessing
<patdk-lap> what does blkid show?
<patdk-lap> I just want to be very careful we aren't *fixing* the wrong thing
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/1Y3CCHX
<patdk-lap> ya, a second raid
<patdk-lap> likely swap you said?
<patdk-lap> is swap another md?
<axisys> patdk-lap: yes md0
<patdk-lap> ok
<axisys> # swap was on /dev/md0 during installation
<axisys> UUID=859bf518-f6bd-4d27-ae13-6c895b40a857 none            swap    sw              0       0
<patdk-lap> guess this stuff did get wiped
<patdk-lap> lets get that dpkg listing
<axisys> with the grep?
<patdk-lap> ya
<patdk-lap> grep ^rc
<patdk-lap> it will show a bunch of stuffwe don't care about
<patdk-lap> but lets see what else is missing that will cause boot failures
<axisys> its looooong output.. hard to catch from console
<axisys> I will try
<axisys> 229  packages
<patdk-lap> ok, try this
<axisys> dpkg -l | grep ^rc > /tmp/out
<patdk-lap> dpkg -l | grep ^rc | grep -v linux
<axisys> wc -l /tmp/out
<axisys> 229 /tmp/out
<patdk-lap> or, grep -v linux /tmp/out
<axisys> 200
<patdk-lap> heh
<patdk-lap> exit the chroot, and try using pastbinit
<axisys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24061714/
<patdk-lap> that doesn't look good
<patdk-lap> what does this machine do? when it *works*
<patdk-lap> actually, a lot of that seems to be from a 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrade
<axisys> its a xymon server.. monitors
<axisys> right..
<axisys> I think they broke during their upgrade
<patdk-lap> dpkg -l | grep xymon
<patdk-lap> that shows an ii  xymon line right?
<patdk-lap> version 4.3.7 it should be
<axisys> line 200
<patdk-lap> no, that is an rc line, not ii
<axisys> ah
<axisys> root@ubuntu:/# dpkg -l | grep xymon
<axisys> rc  xymon                                      4.3.0~beta2.dfsg-5                              amd64        monitoring system for systems, networks and applications
<patdk-lap> so xymon isn't installed anymore either
<axisys> xymon is compiled most likely
<patdk-lap> hmm, ok, but lets check this
<patdk-lap> is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<axisys> # ls
<axisys> percona.list		    snabb-downtimed-lucid.list.distUpgrade
<axisys> percona.list.distUpgrade    zabbix.list
<axisys> snabb-downtimed-lucid.list  zabbix.list.distUpgrade
<patdk-lap> ok, that is probably what did it
<axisys> its odd I could update /etc/hosts but not /etc/resolv.conf
<patdk-lap> well, /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink normally these days
<patdk-lap> so it's attempting to update the missing file it points to
<axisys> /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<patdk-lap> ya, you need to create that file
<patdk-lap> and directory likely also
<marahin> Hey. I'm running Rails on rbenv/rvm (unsure right now), nginx, php5-fpm (wordpress sites), nodejs, go and some virtualization through virt-manager on my Ubuntu 14.04 server.
<axisys> resolv working now
<marahin> I'm thinking about dist-upgrading. How destructive can it be? I'm a complete newbie, not a experienced admin.
<patdk-lap> axisys, try this
<pmatulis> marahin, i wouldn't call upgrading "destructive"
<patdk-lap> apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<marahin> pmatulis by "destructive" I mean: what might stop working on a machine that runs basic web stuff + teamspeak? :)
<pmatulis> marahin, have you installed any software outside the official ubuntu arhives?
<patdk-lap> marahin, nothing
<axisys> patdk-lap: done
<marahin> pmatulis: as far as I can reach with my memory: none that I use currently.
<patdk-lap> the only time an upgrade or dist-upgrade would break something is, a software update that needs a config file change
<patdk-lap> unlikely, but happens sometimes
<marahin> well, maybe phpmyadmin?
<marahin> allright, you convinced me! :-)
<patdk-lap> axisys, ok, and what is the count on that dpkg -l | grep ^rc | wc -l
<marahin> "#yolo"
<pmatulis> marahin, do make backups of your data however
<axisys> patdk-lap: 226
<marahin> pmatulis I can always rescueboot with another image on it.
<patdk-lap> the same?
<axisys> patdk-lap: nawp
<patdk-lap> down by 3 :(
<axisys> is it.. ah.. oh yeah there was a grep -v
<patdk-lap> how about
<patdk-lap> dpkg -l | grep ureadahead
<axisys> ii
<patdk-lap> good
<axisys> 0.100.0-16
<patdk-lap> so lets get you a kernel
<axisys> patdk-lap: please!!
<axisys> :-)
<patdk-lap> this a physical machine?
<axisys> patdk-lap: yes
<patdk-lap> apt-get install linux-generic
<patdk-lap> maybe also, apt-get install linux-firmware
<axisys> getting it still...
<patdk-lap> ya, it will take a little bit
<marahin> Pardon me, but: what about do-release-upgrade? Can this mess things up?
<axisys> patdk-lap: so far so good :-)
<patdk-lap> marahin, that WILL cause you issues
<patdk-lap> do-release-upgrade will cause breakage
<patdk-lap> sometimes minimal, sometimes major, it depends on the software you use
<patdk-lap> cause that will do major upgrades
<marahin> uh-huh.
<marahin> I see.
<marahin> well I guess I'll pass. I am going to swap the machines anyways soon, and then contenerize/isolate by virtualization the services
<marahin> patdk-lap thank you!
<axisys> patdk-lap: ok installed linux-generic and linux-firmware
<patdk-lap> update-grub
<axisys> sweet.. looks good
<sarnold> marahin: apache drastically changed authentication and authorization configuration between 2.2 and 2.4; if you've got any apache in your stack, take a look at their docs first
<patdk-lap> ok, dunoo what else to fix now
<patdk-lap> have to reboot and test it :)
<patdk-lap> see what works and what doesn't
<axisys> patdk-lap: crossing my fingers..
<marahin> sarnold nah I'll pass do-release-upgrade; I'm going to swap the physical machine anyways. And I'm using NGINX :)
<patdk-lap> marahin, it mainly comes into play in how many files you have edited, configuration changes you have made
<axisys> can I eject from here? or do I need to go back to the lab and eject manually?
<patdk-lap> the less you do, the *easier* do-release-upgrade is
<axisys> patdk-lap: ^
<patdk-lap> axisys, exit the chroot
<patdk-lap> and just type in reboot
<axisys> hopefully it wont boot from cdrom
<axisys> Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER:
<patdk-lap> it likely will, unless you remove it
<sarnold> try 'eject' first
<axisys> ah.. cd usually gets kicked out by now
<patdk-lap> I always just remove it while at the bios screen
<sarnold> maybe the tray will suck it back in ..
<axisys> sarnold: ok.. I will try from downstairs then
<patdk-lap> must locate sugar
<axisys> took the cd out.. oh yeah I need some sugar too
<axisys> rebooting with a kernel.. eehaa!
<axisys> doing fsck
<sarnold> where's those girl scouts need more cookies
<axisys> lol
<axisys> we have potbelly here
<sarnold> oh yeah. I just polished off a wreck.
<axisys> their cookies are really good.. and probably not healthy
<patdk-lap> out of sugar here :(
<patdk-lap> found italian ice though
#ubuntu-server 2017-02-25
<axisys> wow.. system is back up
<patdk-lap> kindof
<axisys> patdk-lap: you did magic!
<patdk-lap> see if most things act *normal*
<patdk-lap> next thing I would do, is look in that /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<patdk-lap> and update those for 14.04 and reenable them if you used them still
<patdk-lap> then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<patdk-lap> axisys, just wait for the bill to arrive
<patdk-lap> this is just taking my mind off my own issues :)
<patdk-lap> ms sql 2008r2 db data was randomly overlayed parts of sqlservr.exe file
<patdk-lap> no idea HOW to explain that at all
<sarnold> owwwwwww
<patdk-lap> :)
<patdk-lap> ya, who is at fault, windows, driver, esxi, the san array, ?
<patdk-lap> how do you id what is at fault? and if other corruption exists
<pmp6nl> Hello for the Apache Default Virtual Host File is the only significance of the DocumentRoot line what happens if someone just types in the server ip address? Or does it do something else? Thanks
<kubblai> pmp6nl: iirc its where your website's files are stored
<pmp6nl> kubblai, thanks for the response
<compdoc> sudo do-release-upgrade. System upgrade is complete. whew
#ubuntu-server 2017-02-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<DK2> i need to make a bit of space on my system and im seeing up alot of core.xxx files, some from 2014..
<DK2> are they save to delete?
<DK2> they are just dump files correcT?
<bekks> DK2: The are outdated core dumps.
<DK2> Thanks
<Socketwiz> Hey guys, I installed openstack through conjure-up on ubuntu v16.04 and everything worked perfectly. I was able to create a VM, ping it and ssh into it.  And then...I rebooted.  Everything seems to come back up just fine, juju status is happy, no errors, but I am unable to ping or ssh into my instance.  Any ideas what I can try to resolve this issue?
<Socketwiz> Output from juju status: http://pastebin.com/x3ig3CYB
<Socketwiz> I've tried detaching and re-attaching both unbuntu-net and ext-net interfaces.
<Socketwiz> I've also tried detaching the floating ip and attaching a different one.
<Socketwiz> Hmm, I just delete the entire instance and re-created it and now I can ping it
<Socketwiz> ssh works as well
<Socketwiz> Going to try to reboot again and see if it comes back up OK
<Socketwiz> ...and its working, sorry for the false alarm guys. I have no idea what I did to that other instance.
<Socketwiz> Good job guys on conjure-up openstack install, this thing is really slick!
#ubuntu-server 2018-02-19
<cpaelzer> good morning
<cpaelzer> I realized I like parentheses too much :-( given how often I wish there would be a general form of multi level
<cpaelzer> you know (what I [not really] mean)? :-)
<DirtyCajun> so... using iostat i have a 12 Disk raid6. No underlying drive is using more than 50% but dm-2 (the lvm lv) is at 100%. is there a way to optimize this?
<cpaelzer> DirtyCajun: this isn't a problem
<cpaelzer> DirtyCajun: essentially it means "something is in flight" at any time
<cpaelzer> but it is not a "limit" as it would be with old style sequential queue disks
<cpaelzer> due to deep async queues on modern devices and raid on top this is not like 10 years ago where 100% means you can't go faster
<DirtyCajun> cpaelzer, ok, if that is a non-issue, i then need to optimize the way that i am transferring the data to the disk to increase speed?
<cpaelzer> check the iostat man page on %util - it even says "But for devices serving requests in parallel, such as RAID arrays and modern SSDs, this number does not reflect their performance limits."
<cpaelzer> DirtyCajun: so your question converts to "how can I go faster" is that right?
<DirtyCajun> yes. I am currently using bbcp so i can tweak threads unless i am hitting another bottleneck i dont see
<DirtyCajun> box to box its going from a raid6 to a raid6 on a 10Gbps backplane
<DirtyCajun> thoughts?
<cpaelzer> busy - back in a few mins DirtyCajun
<DirtyCajun> ok
<DirtyCajun> cpaelzer, actually... (for when you get back) according to a raid calculator my raid6 should only be getting about 180MB/s full write... so i assume im getting above that because im on the very begging of the disk
<cpaelzer> DirtyCajun: yes on spinning disks the beginning can be somewhat faster
<DirtyCajun> just thew me off because of the %util per disk
<DirtyCajun> im just impatient because its 48TB :P
<cpaelzer> so do you need/want to be faster - or did you just wonder about the 100%?
<cpaelzer> the 50% on the actual disks seem to indicate that you could go faster if you push faster
<cpaelzer> but performance always depends on details, so take that sentence above with a grain of salt
<cpaelzer> s/push faster/push harder (i.e. do more i/O)
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey cpaelzer
<lordievader> How are you doing this monday morning?
<cpaelzer> lordievader: a bit nervous for non IRC comatible reasons, but other than that good :-)
<cpaelzer> and how is your week starting lordievader?
<cpaelzer> DirtyCajun: I'm no bbcp expert, but more streams could do what you need
<lordievader> Like normal. I suppose that is a good thing 😃
<cpaelzer> (to push harder and therby go faster)
<cpaelzer> yeah normal=good lordievader
<DirtyCajun> i bumped it from 4 streams to 8 and its literally didnt change anything
<lordievader> Thanks for the confirmation :)
<DirtyCajun> it think its gonna be what its gonna be
<cpaelzer> DirtyCajun: if you are ok with it I'm fine :-)
<DirtyCajun> and its all over the board. its just the average is about what i said above
<DirtyCajun> http://termbin.com/zc63
<DirtyCajun> crazy how it can hit 53 as a low and 550 as a high in less than 30 sec
<cpaelzer> DirtyCajun: depending how it copies I/O block sizes are very important
<DirtyCajun> i have it set at 4M blocksizes
<cpaelzer> so if it copied files as-is a bunch of small files might be slow and huge one fast - depending on how it writes to the target disk
<DirtyCajun> none of these files are <10GB
<cpaelzer> well that qualifies as non-small :-)
<DirtyCajun> so it SHOULD be sequential read and write
<DirtyCajun> hahaha
<DirtyCajun> its more all over the place than my wife
<DirtyCajun> last one went at 439MB/s
<DirtyCajun> then it will just crap the bed for a few seconds. Im assuming something to do with write cache/ dumping from write cache during that itme
<DirtyCajun> time
<cpaelzer> you might be hunting just a bad average calculation algorithm
<DirtyCajun> thats true.
<cpaelzer> maybe if you'd report every 30 seconds you never would have spent time to thnk about it
<DirtyCajun> yeah. im  looking at the 1 sec differences not the average on the right. fair.
<cpaelzer> and it is documented to scale the tcp window sizes
<cpaelzer> so if it hits a max and throttles back with so much in flight you might veen have such a short drop before you are back up
<DirtyCajun> i set it to 60 second polling and im gonna go chill out for a bit. Its pumping through to grafana so i can look at it that way as an overall stat
<DirtyCajun> thanks for the time cpaelzer
<cpaelzer> yw DirtyCajun
<zioproto> good morning
<zioproto> I am following the story of this bug for Ubuntu Xenial https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1738219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1738219 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "the kernel is blackholing IPv6 packets to linkdown nexthops" [Medium,In progress]
<zioproto> Fix Commit is the last step before Fix Released ?
<zioproto> I mean, packages should be available in proposed, right ?
<zioproto> I added http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-proposed/main amd64 Packages to my source list
<zioproto> but how do I understand which kernel version has the fix for that bug ?
<zioproto> I did
<zioproto> apt changelog linux-image-generic
<zioproto> but I cannot find the bug in the changelog
<frickler> jamespage: would be nice if you could target this for bionic https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceph/+bug/1750376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750376 in ceph (Ubuntu) "ceph-volume binary missing from 12.2.2 packages" [Undecided,New]
<jamespage> frickler: yes of course
<jamespage> frickler: btw ceph-disk is not deprecated as of 12.2.2 (that got reverted)
<jamespage> it will be as of next release tho
<jamespage> with removal the one after
<frickler> jamespage: well, http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/ceph-volume/#migrating still claims so
<frickler> jamespage: but yeah, ceph folks are doing lots of (not so) funny things currently
<jamespage> I was going on the ML thread from pre-christmas
<ahasenack> rbasak: hi, I'm doing a dist-upgrade on a xenial server, and this was shown:
<ahasenack> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ahasenack>   python-certbot
<ahasenack> rbasak: did that package change names?
<ahasenack> hm, python3-certbot is a NEW install
<ahasenack> I have python-certbot 0.19.0-1+ubuntu16.04.1+certbot+1 installed
<ahasenack> apt-cache policy doesn't show from where, just the local dpkg db
<ahasenack> maybe it was a package from upstream?
<ahasenack> fginther: hi, do you remember where you installed that python-certbot package from? It's landscape's jenkins
<ahasenack> oh, holiday probably
<rbasak> ahasenack: that doesn't sound like a package from the archive
<ahasenack> oh, you are right
<ahasenack> python3-certbot comes from a ppa
<rbasak> ahasenack: could you see if https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/server/job/git-ubuntu-ci/288/rebuild works for you please? It just seems to redirect me back without starting a rebuild.
<ahasenack> rbasak: checking that url
<ahasenack> rbasak: I see a build, and I'm not logged in. No button to trigger a rebuild. let me login now
<ahasenack> rbasak: now I see the "rebuild" link on the left menu
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> I appear to be logged out.
<rbasak> Sorry!
<rbasak> Thank you for looking for me.
<rbasak> I should have thought to check that.
<ahasenack> it's definitely not obvious
<ahasenack> rbasak: thanks for the ua-tools review. Are you tagging and uploading?
<rbasak> ahasenack: already done :)
<ahasenack> nice, thanks
<ahasenack> I'll keep an eye on excuses
<j4g0> i have a folder with chmod 2770 to which i'd like to mount a network share. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently does not tell me how i could recreate the permissions on the folder, where should i read up on that?
<ahasenack> j4g0: are you sharing between two linux boxes? Or the server is windows and the client is linux? Where is this chmod?
<j4g0> server is a kazooli sme server 9.2, which is based on centOS, the box i want to mount on is ubuntu 16.04. The folder i have is on my ubuntu box.
<j4g0> i only found a description on how to set the gid in the fstab file on the mounting box but that only means the folder is set to chgrp <funny_name_hereY
<ahasenack> setting a gid is not the same as permissions (2770)
<j4g0> true, hence my question on how i could recreate those permissions
<ahasenack> what is it you want to do, force all files to be owned by a certain group?
<j4g0> yes, i want all files in said folder to belong to a certain grp
<ahasenack> the server part, if that's samba (most likely it is) has options for that, per share
<j4g0> ah ok, tyvm
<j4g0> then i know where to look that up
<ahasenack> check the smb.conf manpage, look for the "force group" parameter
<ahasenack> there are other force <thing> parameters
<ahasenack> that won't change already existing files
<ahasenack> if you need those to be owned by a specific group on the client side, then I think you need to look at mount.cifs options
<ahasenack> specifically, forcegid
<ahasenack> but if that gid belongs to a different group on your client then it does on the server, you will see different names when listing the files
<ahasenack> different group owners, I mean
<j4g0> i'll try the mount.cifs first then, tyvm
<Pinkamena_D> Hey, I am having an issue where the right shift key will not work while connected over xrdp. The left one works ok. I have tried the suggested steps checking the layouts in /etc/xrdp. The Keycodes match for 50 and 62 correctly. I have tried to map the right shift key to the left action also as a last ditch action but this just makes many other keys not work lol.
<HardcoreKrypton> ?
<Pinkamena_D> question mark for me? :)
#ubuntu-server 2018-02-20
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> g'morning lordievader
<cpaelzer> better late than never :-)
<lordievader> Hey cpaelzer
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<cpaelzer> the same as always I guess (today doesn't feel special)
<cpaelzer> and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here, got coffee
<law> hey all, when installing Xenial over net-install (iPXE) in UEFI mode, the installer seems to run just fine, but I get a black screen post-boot (right where GRUB should be)
<law> is there a preferred way to net-install Xenial in UEFI?
<law> I don't believe it's a hardware problem, because I can BIOS-compat-mode install just fine
<law> this is on a Dell R630
<zioproto> hello
<zioproto> How could I figure out if the kernel package 4.4.0.116.122 from xenial-proposed includes the fix from LP 1738219 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1738219 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "the kernel is blackholing IPv6 packets to linkdown nexthops" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738219
<ZombyWoof> I want to install Ubuntu server and afterwards install a desktop env. When I don't start the GUI (but it is present on the system) will the server still be less lean than without the installed GUI? I'm talking about procesor time, not disk space.
<patdk-lap> yes
<patdk-lap> there are non-gui parts that desktop installs
<patdk-lap> will it be noticable? shouldn't be
<rbasak> "install a desktop env" will install those though
<rbasak> Depends on what you mean exactly by "start the GUI".
<rbasak> If you're asking if boot time (in terms of CPU) will be less what you don't "start the GUI", then the answer is obviously yes.
<ZombyWoof> it's for a home nas, but from time to time i want to be able to browse and other things, because the computer is in another room where there are no kids, so piecefull and quite :D
<ZombyWoof> so in normal mode i only want it to be in console mode
<rbasak> Why?
<rbasak> What benefit is there to it being in console mode?
<ZombyWoof> it stays on the whole day, so I think it's a waste of energy if it consumes (lot) more because I intalled the desktop packages
<rbasak> It won't use any more energy on an ongoing basis.
<rbasak> Waiting on a desktop login screen should use no additional CPU whatsoever.
<ZombyWoof> good, even if it stays in GUI mode?
<ZombyWoof> nice, thanks for that info
<rbasak> You might want to measure it to be sure though. I'm not accounting for any bugs.
<rbasak> I suppose once a minute it might bump a clock up or something. But that'd probably be an insigificant and unmeasureable amount of CPU in terms of energy costs.
<ZombyWoof> hehe, it's not that big of an issue, but when the cpu starts consuming 100% more power it is
<rbasak> It should definitely not be doing that.
<rbasak> If it does, it's a bug.
<rbasak> I'm not aware of any such issue though. I expect we'd get reports quite quickly if that were to happen.
<ZombyWoof> ok, then I just leave it on GUI login. thanks for the info!
<jamespage> coreycb: OK so I've done some further repacking on the pxc-5.7 tarball and I'm pretty happy with it - I'd like to merge jp-review-fixes into master and then upload for bionic if you're good with that?
<coreycb> jamespage: i think so. did you see my latest change to xtrabackup for boost?
<coreycb> jamespage: i still need to test that ^
<jamespage> coreycb: I had not
<coreycb> jamespage: your latest changes look good. I think we just need to align the boost changes.
<patdk-lap>  firefox is always using 100% cpu :(
<coreycb> jamespage: i'm working through the rc2's
<jamespage> coreycb: good man
<jamespage> coreycb: I've tested my latest pxc-57 - works OK - slightly unhappy with the internal server versioning
<jamespage> coreycb: but its the same as with -56 so not going to stress - that's polish now...
<coreycb> jamespage: ok
<jamespage> coreycb, cpaelzer: ovs 2.9.0 uploaded to bionic btw
<coreycb> jamespage: awesome
<cpaelzer> great jamespage
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I see no new OVS in proposed btw
<cpaelzer> ok it is the arm build that stalls
<cpaelzer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvswitch/2.9.0-0ubuntu1 seems good so far
<Tulitomaatti> any good guesses why gbit ethernet seems to give only ~400-500mbits/s on 16.04.3 servers? same switch with same cables/ports have been tested to get ~940mbits/s between my laptop and a debian host. ...can it be that the NICs are just crappy?
<Tulitomaatti> (all cables less than 2m long, cat5e or cat6)
<Tulitomaatti> i found some threads on the r8169 driver being buggy, but those mainly seem to roll about getting 1000mbit link speed negotiated to start with.
<Tulitomaatti> ethtool is showing full duplex and 1000 speed just fine.
<sarnold> Tulitomaatti: realtek isn't know for high-quality drivers :/  how are you testing? maybe you need larger window sizes or similar?
<Tulitomaatti> default iperf with plain -s / -c. though, those do get me 940 between other devices than the 4 identical nodes i'm debugging.
<Tulitomaatti> lshw shows that the NIC is on a "82801 Mobile PCI Bridge" instead of the other stuff on "NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1"
<Tulitomaatti> could a mobo maker slam a gbit nic on a bus that is slower than gbit? sounds unlikely. iperf to localhost gives over 5gbits/s.
<sarnold> I'd certainly hope a pci bridge could keep up with gigabit, that's pretty slow these days .. but maybe if they figured the average internet connection is 30mbps that no one would notice :(
<ahasenack> Tulitomaatti: could the spectre fixes have anything to do with the degraded performance?
<ahasenack> do you have data from before those updates? Or, do the machines which perform better have these security fixes applied?
<Tulitomaatti> i installed these about last week, so no data there. IIRC these atoms are old enough not to be affected by one of those bugs.
<Tulitomaatti> (d2550)
<Tulitomaatti> i guess i could try to boot to a live system of something else and see if the problem persists.
<ahasenack> yes
<Tulitomaatti> any recommendations?
<ahasenack> whatever debian and your laptop are running that gave you 940mbps?
<Tulitomaatti> os x on the laptop. but i guess debian should be fine as the server that works with 940 with the laptop is debian.
<Tulitomaatti> was asking just in case a some kind of ultimate network debugging image livedistro was floating around, that i didn't know about.
<sdeziel> Tulitomaatti: I'm fairly certain that those old atom boxes are affected by meltdown at least so there is KPTI that could get in the way
<Tulitomaatti> mm. – the debian server is an even older atom (d510? pineview?).  that being said, is there an easy way to see? iperf seems to take about... 56% cpu according to top, while transmitting.
<Tulitomaatti> (on one of the ubuntu nodes)
<Pinkamena_D> I have a server acting as nfs client. I want to mount /home to a location in a nfs drive [server:/opt/home] , But the root of the nfs drive will be elsewhere [server:/opt mounted to client:/opt]. Should I have two lines in fstab, one for the /opt mount and one for the /opt/home mount, or should I have only the /opt mount, and symlink /home to the location inside?
<Tulitomaatti> seems like it's not ubuntu-specific, or 4.13.0 specific: an ubuntu live image with 4.9.0 kernel also gets only "half" of the bandwidth that should be there.
<Tulitomaatti> i'm starting to guess at either crappy NIC or horrible drivers. or both.
<ahasenack> Pinkamena_D: if I uncerstood you correctly, you are exporting both /opt and /opt/home separatedly from the server?
<ahasenack> or is that part of the question, if you should?
<Pinkamena_D> ahasenack: part of the question
<ahasenack> I think I would mount both separatedly on the client
<Pinkamena_D> First instinct would be to use a symlink to home, but I am struggling to think how exactly to create it onto a location I can not overwrite /home
<Pinkamena_D> Ok, I guess that is a logical solution
<ahasenack> try it out, maybe the experiment will give you more data
<ahasenack> you could also change the user's default homedir to be /opt/home
<Pinkamena_D> I am not in control of the server directly, but I found I can just mount two location like that when just the outer mountpoint is presented explicitly on the server
<Pinkamena_D> so it definitly 'works', I just wanted to check best practice
<ahasenack> so the server is exporting just /opt?
<Pinkamena_D> yes
<ahasenack> but you can mount server:/opt/home /home ?
<Pinkamena_D> yup
<ahasenack> interesting, I didn't know that
<Pinkamena_D> Is that not supposed to work? Not sure lol
<Pinkamena_D> I guess good to learn
<ahasenack> how do you know the server is exporting just /opt, you checked its /etc/exports file?
<ahasenack> or did you run showmount against it? showmount -e iirc
<Pinkamena_D> no, I just trusted the server admin about it. I will look up how to use showmount to satifsy curiousity...
<Pinkamena_D> can it work from the client?
<ahasenack> it's supposed to
<Pinkamena_D> I see a result like "/opt *" So I guess that answers it
#ubuntu-server 2018-02-21
<nacc> rbasak: MPs approved. Please land at your convenience.
<law> hey all, when installing Xenial over net-install (iPXE) in UEFI mode, the installer seems to run just fine, but I get a black screen post-boot (right where GRUB should be)
<law> is there a preferred way to net-install Xenial in UEFI?
<law> I don't believe it's a hardware problem, because I can BIOS-compat-mode  install just fine
<law> this is on a Dell R630, fwiw
<patdk-lap> heh?
<sarnold> hey patdk-lap :)
<patdk-lap> heh
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader, how are you doing?
<cpaelzer> had you coffee already?
<lordievader> Not yet. Waiting for a few collegues.
<jamespage> tobasco: sorry its take a while but queens-proposed will have a python-gnocchi package by the end of the day (probably lunchtime)
<xnox> cpaelzer, imho open-iscsi test should set timeouts on qemu execution binary, as the autopkgtest hangs for 3h doing nothing
<xnox> also it hangs in the initramfs right now, that can't be good.
<xnox> i'm confused about this test -> it doesn't test any of the triggered by packages, as it effectively tests if the latest maas image is iscsi root bootable....
<xnox> shouldn't that be part of the MAAS ci, rather than an autopkgtest?!
<xnox> e.g. i do not see the test trying to upgrade, or install triggered-by packages inside the maas image.
<xnox> smoser, highlight as well, i guess.
<cpaelzer> yes smoser highlight for the initial test  thoughtsis correct
<cpaelzer> I've seen that it hangs atm
<cpaelzer> blocking your systemd just as much as my qemu atm
<cpaelzer> had no time yet to take a look
<tobasco> jamespage: cool, thanks! i will check it out
<smoser> xnox: it does install the triggered-by packages
<smoser> and i've pinged you explicitly asking for your help on the initramfs hangs before.
<smoser> i can get those bug numbers for you.
<smoser> xnox: where is the fail you were looking at ?
<smoser>  https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/tree/debian/tests/README-boot-test.md
<smoser> that describees the test
<xnox> smoser, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-open-iscsi hanging in initramfs busybox for 7h now.
<xnox> smoser, we must add timeouts on the qemu subcall.
<xnox> smoser, is that test retriggered each time, maas image changes?
<smoser> i dont think i've sen this failure
<smoser> i agree that we could / should put a 2h timeout or something on it.
<xnox> the whole test used to pass in under 30min, back in zesty
<xnox> thus e.g. timeout on the qemu call of 30minutes should be enough.
<smoser> its nested virt
<smoser> and by design we disabled kvm
<xnox> yeah, i know.
<smoser> because netsted kvm is prone to arbitrary failure
<xnox> smoser, as in call $ timeout 30m qemu-system-x86_64.... rather than just $ qemu-system-x86_64
<smoser> so yeah, so it passes in ~ 20 minutes.
<smoser> ok. so that will just make it fail faster. it would seem that something actyually broke this ~ 2018-02-08
<smoser>  http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/o/open-iscsi/bionic/amd64
<xnox> yeah it no longer looks "racy" just "broken"
<smoser> ok. i know what it was.
<smoser> BOOTIF
<smoser> it relies on cloud-initramfs-dyn-netconf that i removed from the image.
<smoser> well, i removed from server seed
<xnox> =/
<xnox> seed into maas image?
<smoser> it doesnt use the mass image
<smoser> it uses the cloud image
<smoser> we did add it back to the maas image. i will add it back to the server seed.
<xnox> should we be seeding cloud-initramfs-dyn-netconf into cloud-images? did we used to?
<smoser> its in the server seed
<smoser> ewll, will be
<xnox> sigh, so this is regression in the image.
<xnox> smoser, we really ought to somehow trigger this test case on image build/publication time too. as part of the cloud-image-test-framework maybe?
<smoser> xnox: :)
<xnox> cause we (as in cpc/foundations) should not be publishing image which will regress this in the release pocket and fuck with me for weeks of not migrating systemd from proposed.
<smoser> yes. that is queued for a discussion in budapest.
<xnox> smoser, i see less value in this test as an autopkgtest, and more as a gating test of image publication.
<smoser> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/o/open-iscsi/20180208_022540_31690@/log.gz
<smoser> that one shows the failure
<smoser> that i want to see fixed
<smoser> that one is the transient failure ... the only one left to my knowledge
<smoser> i know i filed a bug, but could not find
<xnox> ack
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: smoser: What should we be testing?
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, src:open-iscsi ships a magical python script that tests that a cloud image is bootable as an iscsi-root. to replicate what maas (?!) does; apart from not using maas images (?!). And we should not release maas images (?!) that stop working for said use-case.
<xnox> smoser, please double check ^
<xnox> ps. currently above is racy, and we know that, and plan to fix any day now (no ETA)
<jamespage> coreycb: where did you get to with percona-xtrabackup ? I'd like to try move forwards with uploads today if poss
<coreycb> jamespage: hey, trying to test it now
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: (It's still not particularly clear to me what we should be testing on cloud images.)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, i think cloudimagetest framework, should boot cloud image, as an iscsi root target, and that should work. (it means setting up iscsi server, and booting qemu, pointing at that, more or less)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, the full test-case is a python script already, but needs to be integrated into testing, somehow.
<Odd_Bloke> We do all of our image testing on ScalingStack.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, it should be enough.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, as it uses nested qemu at the moment, without kvm, on a localhost.
<xnox> (it = the test case)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, it is currently run as an autopkgtest on scalingstack
<xnox> but should be run on each image publication.
 * xnox thinks i need a card for it
<smoser> xnox: while open-iscsi uses an image to accomplish its test of itself, it is quite valid in attempting to test open-iscsi functionality in an open-iscsi autopkg test
<xnox> smoser, yes, i know agree that it has dual-intent.
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1750851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750851 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "re-add cloud-initramfs-dyn-netconf to ubuntu-server" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> i will fix that with a change to ubuntu-meta
<smoser> and will also upload a open-iscsi with a timeout
<smoser> i'll ask you to review the timeout change here shortly, xnox
<xnox> smoser, or at least could be used as a dual-intent too. I think it runs not often enough, to catch image regressions, and image can regress easily and fail to suppor this use case.
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> how would the regress ?
<xnox> and then we have open-isci "regressed" in release.
<xnox> image missbuilt and published; open-iscsi in bionic-release is triggered as an autopkgtest by reverse dependencies; blocking migrations of src:qemu, src:systemd, so on and so forth. Despite none of them "causing" regression. Rerruning src:open-iscsi in bionic-release against itself, continues to be broken, if the image published is broken.
<xnox> at the same time, if the image is good, and everything is otherwise good, and simply updating one of the reverse-deps and upgrading it in the image, makes the test fail, it should block migrations of said packages. as well.
<xnox> smoser, as a strawman, open-iscsi autopkgtest, should be re-triggered each time cloud-images are updated. i.e. daily =)
<smoser> i dont understand.
<smoser> how would image regress
<xnox> smoser, like the one currently, which removed packages.
<xnox> smoser, or has new netplan which doesn't do something, etc.
<xnox> smoser, normally, all cloud images are gated on testing before publication. Which test-suites do you run, against maas image to be published; before it is published? As in, you do try it out with xenial/trusty/bionic MAAS to make sure all current stable MAAS manage to deploy it, right?
<xnox> smoser, similarly like we boot test $BigCloud1 image before publishing that image into the streams for $BigCloud1
<xnox> smoser, an individual image probably doesn't regress; but we can build a new image which is broken. E.g. 20190208 might be good and 20190209 might be bad, for the src:open-iscsi boot test; without any packages moving in the archive. Due to e.g. changes in the livecd-rootfs branches.
<xnox> and whilst no packages have moved in the bionic-release pocket, the image may have significantly different content / boot properties / kernel / etc
<xnox> breaking the world, where world is the src:open-iscsi autopkgtest
<smoser> xnox: yeah, image build changes can break things. you are correct.
<xnox> smoser, hence gating is needed.
<xnox> (of images that is - e.g. cloud test framework / automatic promotion / jenkins ci build pipeline, we gate packages with autopkgtests)
<xnox> smoser, hmmm, are you seeding that package into cloud images just because of the test; or because that functionality should be provided by the cloud image?
<xnox> smoser, my understanding was that it is only MAAS image that does this iscsi root thing, and thus this extra package for iscsi root should be in the maas image; but not all cloud images; and the test then should also probably use a maas image, no?
<xnox> smoser, cause we are trying to mimick / make sure that MAAS iscsi root boot is not regressing in ubuntu, right?
<xnox> or am i missing details, as to which features/products are under test here?
<sdeziel> freshly created containers contain the unneeded libfreetype6 package. I feel like this should be removed/purged before the image is published to save everyone time. Any idea where I can fill a bug for this request?
<xnox> sdeziel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+filebug might be a good place to start.
<sdeziel> xnox: thx
<xnox> sdeziel, do give details as to _which_ images/ containers you are trying to use; which built timestamps; which release; where from.... all the details.
<sdeziel> smoser beat me to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1721035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1721035 in cloud-images "unnecessary packages in images / please run autoremove" [Medium,New]
<xnox> smoser, should we bad-test current open-iscsi; until image is fixed up & we at least add the timeout to the test?
<xnox> smoser, at the moment it is blocking up almost a dozen packages from migrating -> cryptsetup transition and all reverse dependencies; systemd; qemu; snapd
<xnox> even if we need further fixes in all of that stack, to get open-iscsi test working again.
<smoser> xnox: bad-test is fine with me. for it is currently knonw-broken
<smoser> xnox: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.bionic/revision/2634
<smoser> do you know how long that has to sit before i can upload the ubuntu-meta ?
<xnox> smoser, arghuh.... not sure. I typically try to run the update and check if changes i expect make it into the update. Usually 24h hours. Let me run it now, to see if that "works" straight away or not
<xnox> ? Unknown server package: cloud-initramfs-dyn-netconf
<xnox> hm... maybe snakefruit needs to update first, or some such.
<xnox> not a typo, it does exist.
<xnox> i'd wait 24h
<smoser> xnox: thanks.
<wolflarson> Hello, is this a good place for a ufw question?
<mason> wolflarson: That depends on who's around at any particular time.
<wolflarson> well I'll just ask then and see if anyone can point me the right way. I have openvpn installed on a ubuntu 16.04 VPS using Nyr's openvpn-install script (https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install) I am able to connect clients jsut fine but they cant connect to the internet
<wolflarson> if I turn off ufw (ufw disable) then I can get to the internet over the VPN
<wolflarson> any advice about a ufw rule I could put in place that would allow [UFW BLOCK] IN=tun0 OUT=eth0 MAC= SRC=10.8.0.2 DST=172.217.0.238 to work?
<wolflarson> thats just google.com
<smoser> xnox: still there ?
<wolflarson> I removed all my firewall rules and reran the installer seems to have fixed it. I wonder what changed my firewall rules.
<jdstrand> wolflarson: sudo ufw route allow in on tun0 out on eth0 from 10.8.0.2 to 172.217.0.238
<jdstrand> wolflarson: if you want masquerading, see 'man ufw-framework' and look in 'IP Masquerading'
<Ussat> what version of php is in ubunti 16.04 LTS ?
<sdeziel> Ussat: currently it's 7.0.25-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<Ussat> Great, thanks......I have a dev who wanted to know
<Ussat> Debating putting him on 16.04 LTS or waiting till 18.04 LTS
<Ussat> anyone know what the migration path  16.04LTS --> 18.04LTS will look like ?
<dpb1> Ussat: it's supported, did you have a particular concern?
<Ussat> Nope, just debating wether to put this guy on 16.04 or wait till 18.04
<Ussat> no particular concerns
<Ussat> Just gonna be a LAMP stack w/php
<Ussat> whats the ETA on 18.04 release ?
<dpb1> Ussat: o.O
<dpb1> Ussat: 26 April. :)
<Ussat> heh, sons Birthday :)
<Ussat> \o/
<Ussat> Thanks
<dpb1> np
<coreycb> jamespage: percona-xtrabackup tested ok
<Epx998> Anyone know if the installer can generate a new interfaces file in late command?
<nacc> Epx998: i don't exactly see why not?
<nacc> Epx998: although i'm not sure what you mean by 'generate'? late command would imply (usually) you're running some script or tool
<Epx998> I created a udev rule thats copied to /etc/udev/rules.d that renames the interface to a standard across different firmware names
<Epx998> I am seeing the interfaces file being generated prior, so when the server comes up, I need to change the interfaces file to reflect eth0 vs the firmware name that was assgned
<TJ-> Epx998: could you use as an alternative, the kernel command-line option "net.ifnames=0" to prevent the interface renaming in the first place?
<Sircle>  ANy advice on good vps providers?
<Sircle>  other than ramnode and ec2
<sarnold> I hear decent things about scaleway and packet.net, hetzner is an old-timer, but I don't hear much about them any more .. wonder why
<Sircle_> Any votes on which to go for a VPS   InmotionHosting	Bluehost	Liquidweb	Hostgator  or Dreamhost?
<jamespage> coreycb: push your work I'll review am tomorrow :-)
<sarnold> I hear decent things about scaleway and packet.net, hetzner is an old-timer, but I don't hear much about them any more .. wonder why
<sarnold> Sircle_: of those, I've only heard of gatorhosting by freeway billboards; but loads of folks I know use or have used dreamhost without complaint
<Sircle> sarnold,  ok  Any votes on which to go for a VPS   InmotionHosting Bluehost Liquidweb Hostgator  or Dreamhost?
<Sircle> Dreamhost vote noted
 * dpb1 has deja vu
<coreycb> jamespage: eh, thought i'd pushed that. pushed now! thanks.
<Sircle> sarnold,  dream is managed vps. I need unmanaged
<Epx998> Is it possible to make a change to udev that goes live right away?
<Epx998> like renaming a interface at the cli
<sdeziel> Epx998: it's not udev but this works: ip link set $OLD name $NEW
<Epx998> thats it?
<Sircle> If I have a VPS, and want to make a clone/backup of same VPS, how can I do it?
<smoser> xnox: fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1732028 is the systemd bug that affects poen-iscsi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1732028 in systemd (Ubuntu) "transient boot fail with overlayroot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sarnold> Sircle: rsync -avz isn't a bad place to start
<Sircle> sarnold,  I have used that but don't you think a running vps will not be able to copy all files (some are not even visible to root unless made visible to it) and the other vps will not be able to write files to itself (while running)?
<Sircle> sarnold,  there?
<sarnold> Sircle: yeah
<Sircle> any clues?
<sarnold> Sircle: sorry, insufficient time to describe how to use rsync ..
<Sircle> hm.. I know how to use it. but is it my solution?
<sarnold> Sircle: the full details are .. a bit involved. just test tiny directories first, and be sure you get the trailing / on the end of directory names correct
<Sircle> hm
<Epx998> does ip link set name only work if the device isnt in use?
<sarnold> hah, "This operation is not recommended if the device is running or has some addresses already configured."
<Epx998> well fiddlesticks
<sarnold> it's a bit vague about the consequences ;)
 * sdeziel takes a sacrificial VM to test NIC renaming
<sarnold> sweet
<Epx998> if only off board nics worked well during provisioning
<sarnold> my *guess* is that applications that try to do NIC binding rather than wild-card binding or address binding will be seriously unhappy
<sdeziel> # ip l set eth0 name foo
<sdeziel> RTNETLINK answers: Device or resource busy
<nacc> Epx998: note that the systemd naming pattern, if it's bothering you, is really mean tto solve a class of problems related to multiple NICs, and remote systems (imo)
<nacc> Epx998: if you don't have that complicated of a hardware config, then you might just disable it?
<Epx998> yeah thats what we do now, but it burns of lot of cycles to disable onboard nics so that offboards get named eth0 during provisioning
<sdeziel> Epx998: how about blacklisting the onboard NIC driver from loading?
<Epx998> since we use different distros and hardware, the leads indicated having a standard interface name across the board.
<sarnold> Epx998: .. like, people having to *visit* every machine and fiddle with BIOS kinds of expensive?
<Epx998> im not sure how to do that
<Epx998> sarnold: exactly
<sarnold> Epx998: ew.
<sarnold> honestly I would have expected systemd's nic renaming to be your friend here
<Epx998> we can WAR it thru ipmi, but my manager loves buying different hardware and testing
<sarnold> heh
<Epx998> my job is to make it all work with unattended
<Epx998> one recipe that works across everything, thats why im always asking these questions lol
<Epx998> blacklisting the onboard driver might be the answer
<sdeziel> Epx998: something along those line: drv="$(ethtool -i enp3s0 | awk '/^driver:/ {print $2}')"; echo "install $drv /bin/true" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-$drv.conf
<Epx998> nope it work work, not every builder uses these ixgbe drivers
<Epx998> the issue manifested when we started adding these offboard intel nics that use the ixgbe driver, not all our hosts have them so a good number would still need the standard network module
<sdeziel> Epx998: with systemd naming, you can figure if a NIC is offboard and when you detect one such NIC, you can blacklist the other NICs' drivers
<Epx998> Beyond my skillset
<Epx998> reading up on it
<sdeziel> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Epx998> thats the page i found
<Epx998> lol
<sdeziel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kGNNfTpkWK/ is from a machine with 4 onboard and a dual NIC card offboard
<sdeziel> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/udev/udev-builtin-net_id.c#L20 has more details about the naming scheme
<Epx998> the problem that caused this was offboard nics having the link, say on eth4 and the debian-installer falling on its face
<Epx998> might have a work around
<Epx998> nope didnt work, early_command is not early enough, id need to rebuild my images and im not going to do that.
#ubuntu-server 2018-02-22
<nacc> rbasak: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M4nvkWnD6n/
<nacc> powersj: https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/336877 please
<nacc> it should still fail, but with the same three errors as the above paste
<nacc> rbasak: you had mentioned before using dpkg-deb or something?
<cpaelzer> good morning
<hallyn> kirkland: does the new ubuntu server installer still work with preseeding?
<lordievader> Good morning
<frickler> jamespage: coreycb: can you trigger https://bugs.launchpad.net/designate-dashboard/+bug/1715417 to be pulled from artful into uca/pike, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715417 in Ubuntu Cloud Archive pike "Cannot view a zone in dashboard - 404 errors" [Medium,Fix committed]
<jamespage> frickler: can do as soon as someone marks the version in uca pike/proposed as verified :-)
<rbasak> nacc: try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7JgxcjV5w6/
<rbasak> nacc: it stops building the .changes file. We could use dpkg-genchanges directly if we need it.
<rbasak> nacc: and if there are any differences, well all tests still pass, so we can deal with that if and when we find it's insufficient.
<frickler> jamespage: ah, I missed that tag, will do in a bit, thx
<jamespage> coreycb: ok I've done a few more tweaks on xtrabackup and imported and pushed the resulting work back to the main percona-xtrabackup repository
<jamespage> coreycb: most of that time was a copyright audit :-)
<jamespage> coreycb: all building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3160
<jamespage> coreycb: I also did the same watch file and repack exclusions as I did for pxc-57
<jamespage> limites the size further and helps with a load of compressed js inclusiosn
<jamespage> frickler: well ceph 12.2.3 was an experience
<jamespage> frickler: I was not expecting a boost version bump in a point release
<jamespage> frickler: thanks for testing the pike proposed designate dashboard - promoting that now
<cpaelzer> jamespage: coreycb: I was asked if/why pike seems to be out of date
<cpaelzer> jamespage: coreycb: plenty of fixes in artful up to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3.5 are not seen in there
<cpaelzer> is this in staging?
<frickler> jamespage: I think the main misunderstanding about ceph is that they do not use semantic versioning, but their version numbers look like they did
<cpaelzer> yeah see it in staging
<cpaelzer> any ETA for when those are released that I could share?
<jamespage> frickler: that's a change in behaviour then - to-date point and patch releases have been just that
<jamespage> cpaelzer: I'd like to get those clear today but need to laise with coreycb first
<coreycb> jamespage: cpaelzer: ok pike and ocata have been regression tested successfully as of 2/15
<coreycb> jamespage: cpaelzer: pike should be ready to promote. it's already promoted for artful and regression tested. i want to do some more thorough testing for kilo/ocata though as i had to adjust patches to backport those.
<jamespage> coreycb: ok actioning pike now
<jamespage> coreycb: actually can you annotate the bug for the point releases with test results and updates the tags :-)
<jamespage> coreycb: btw https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3172/+packages is working good for me on a three unit bionic cluster
<frickler> jamespage: adding a new binary in 12.2.2 and severely changing default parameters already wasn't too nice either
<coreycb> jamespage: all set bug1744882
<coreycb> bug 1744882
<ubottu> bug 1744882 in qemu (Ubuntu Bionic) "Add SPEC_CTRL and IBRS changes" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744882
<jamespage> ack done
<coreycb> jamespage: \o/ 5.7
<frickler> jamespage: iiuc the issue is that ceph calls every update to luminous 12.2.x, while 12.2.2 should really have been 12.3.0 and 12.2.3 == 12.4.0. there haven't been so drastic changes to jewel I think. but maybe they'll learn for 13.*
<xnox> smoser, i see why the package is not there =) it got dropped to universe.
<xnox> and ubuntu-meta builds with main only, asking for it to be promoted back into existance.
<kirkland> hallyn: actually, it uses curtin and cloud-init!
<kirkland> hallyn: which makes it basically the same as MAAS
<tobasco> jamespage: looks like it's still py3 in xenial-proposed/queens
<jamespage> erm
<jamespage> tobasco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sdHSXmrfCP/ exists; the default is still py3, but its possible to use py2 via that package - it contains all of the required binaries and wsgi entry points
<jamespage> coreycb: doing some sysbench against those pkgs - hanging together ok so far
<coreycb> jamespage: awesome
<jamespage> coreycb: ok upload those both to bionic
<jamespage> coreycb: good work btw - a bit of a team effort which is good
<jamespage> as we both now know :-)
<coreycb> jamespage: woohoo \o/ thanks for all the help!
<smoser> xnox: bah. what do we need to do then ?
<tobasco> jamespage: ah ty
<xnox> smoser, asked archive admin to repromote it back in. it is done and now waiting to publish.
<xnox> it's a "binary only movement to main"
<smoser> xnox: someone must have done it.
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DJdPPxhzmW/
<smoser> uploading.
<smoser> cpaelzer: around ?
<smoser> can we discuss bug 1750780
<ubottu> bug 1750780 in open-vm-tools (Debian) "Race with local file systems can make open-vm-tools fail to start" [Unknown,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750780
<xnox> smoser, yeah =) it was not there like 40mins ago, so it must have just published. cool.
<xnox> smoser, once that publishes and migrates; i guess we need to respin images? then retry the tests? then things will migrate?
<smoser> i uploaded open-iscsi with the timeout yesterday, xnox
<smoser> i'mok if you let stuff through. it really is at this pomoment "bad test"
<jamespage> coreycb: OK I've sniffed queens in proposed sufficiently - promoting to -updates
<coreycb> jamespage: ok
<xnox> smoser, ok, proposing a hint https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/britney/open-iscsi-vs-broken-cloud-image/+merge/338560
<smoser> xnox: can you just suggest that it should be removed if there is a cloud image > 2018-02-22
<smoser> or more specifically with 'server' at 1.411 ?
<smoser> err.. ubuntu-server
<xnox> smoser, that's not enough, we need image with server at 1.411 which is hard to codify =) the hints are manual....
<smoser> sure. i'm saying write that in text
<xnox> smoser, however, the hint will self-become inactive, once the open-iscsi package in proposed passes the test and migrates.
<xnox> smoser, so in effect, it will self-drop automatically when everything becomes good.
<smoser> oh it will?
<xnox> smoser, note the hint is version specific.
<smoser> i didnt know there ws any magic
<xnox> it's not an /all/ hint
<smoser> ah. you have the version of open-iscsi i see.
<smoser> at least stil write in text
<smoser> if image has > ubuntu-server 1.411
<smoser> then this is not valid.
<irvingwashington> anyone here know who to talk to about AMIs in cn-north-1? None of recent 16.04LTS images in cn-north-1 are bootable
<smoser> Odd_Bloke: ^
<philroche> irvingwashington: smoser: This is unexpected. We will take a look at this.
<Odd_Bloke> irvingwashington: Which AMIs have you tried?  (Do older ones work for you?)
<hallyn> kirkland: so I can't use preseed?
<hallyn> kirkland: let me put it more construcively - would love to see a blog post about how to direct it to setup a particular paritioning scheme :)
<hallyn> (and maybe how to then do some setup afterward using cloud-init - that part is pretty clear to me but still woudl be good for a blog post)
<kirkland> hallyn: indeed, that's a good question
<hallyn> BTW there's another blog post / tutorial which would be good to see - how to write a simple replacement set of MAAS scripts to control the power controllers
<hallyn> No such post out there right now, would be both useful and probably helpful to maas adoption
<cpaelzer> thanks for the inof coreycb and jamespage
<smoser> hallyn: well, "scripts" dont work. you can plug in a power controller to maas, but its integrated. python.
<smoser> not "scripts".
<cpaelzer> smoser: I'm here
<cpaelzer> smoser: in your standup hangout now if you want?
<smoser> k
<smoser> hallyn: https://gist.github.com/smoser/375123ef1ef098be23cc856a5772c5c8
<smoser> that describes how you can kind of test things and such.
<smoser>  http://curtin.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<coreycb> jamespage: i'm going to try building pytest without the pypy-hypothesis BD and possibly patch that in ca-patches
<smoser> has information on curtin, the 'configuration types'
<smoser> are how to do storage layouts
<smoser> and then... there are many examples in tree of storage.
<smoser> hope that helps.
<cpaelzer> smoser: ah I found your bug update - reading ...
<hallyn> smoser: yeah yeah everyone keeps 'correcting' me on that - if it's interpreted it's a script in my lexicon :)
<hallyn> smoser: cool gist - you should make it a blog post :)
<Odd_Bloke> irvingwashington: I can reproduce the issue with the HVM instance-store AMI (ami-fc459891), but not with the HVM EBS AMI (ami-cc4499a1).
<Odd_Bloke> I'll dig in to the instance-store issue.
<hallyn> smoser: so the ubuntu installer is now based on curtin;  if i do a pxe boot of a netboot image of bionic ubuntu server, can that curtin config file be a url?
<nacc> rbasak: are you ok if I pull that into my branch?
<smoser> hallyn: yes i should
<hallyn> I assume if I did it 'by hand' i woudl boot a liveos and run curtin from there - that's fine, but presumably the installer ...
<coreycb> jamespage: yeah no dice on dropping pypy-hypothesis. maybe we don't need to backport pytest.
<coreycb> checking
<smoser> hallyn: *an* ubuntu installer is based on curtin
<smoser> subiquity
<smoser> which will be the primary offering for server
<smoser> you will still be able to get the alternate download.
<hallyn> ah.
<hallyn> still - will subiquity be able to take a url for curtin config?
<hallyn> i *do* want to be able to use curtin :)
<smoser> i do not know that.
<hallyn> ok :)
<smoser> did you reply to that thread
<hallyn> what thread?
<hallyn> I need to try out mailborder, if that can do a decent job with my spam i'll try and un-devnull my ubuntu mail
<rbasak> nacc: go for it
<hallyn> smoser: anyway don't take it the wrong way but i'm gonna try and push you guys to blog a bit more :)
<nacc> rbasak: thanks, building the snap locally
<hallyn> I'm hoping in the next few weeks to play with the maas scripts (!) a bit and theni can blog about hwo to do it,
<hallyn> but as i got pxe doing what i needed it's hard to justify the time
<hallyn> :)
<rbasak> nacc: I sort of intended you did that, as I can't easily test inside your snap environment, and didn't want to go further without checking that it actually does solve the in-snap problem.
<nacc> rbasak: ack, understood :)
<nacc> rbasak: can you also peek at https://git.launchpad.net/~nacc/usd-importer/commit/?id=3e6589aa6d2e4f53a5e76ecdb8fed2f12184f5e3
<nacc> rbasak: it's another obvious (to test in the snap, we need to adjust paths)
<nacc> rbasak: the tests still work locally, as well, but i want to know if there's a better way to do that massage
<smoser> hallyn: https://gist.github.com/smoser/9f9a2f521e13f3add8d45de00124c18d is related also
<smoser> hallyn: yes. agree.
<rbasak> nacc: I need to look up the context. But immediate thought: maybe wrap Changelog.from_path in the tests?
<powersj> nacc: https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/server/job/git-ubuntu-ci-redux/7/console
<nacc> powersj: thanks
<hallyn> smoser: so i see i need to start watching https://gist.github.com/smoser :)
<hallyn> can i get an rss feed of those i wonder
<hallyn> smoser: cool looks like i shoudl update my ages-old uvt-kvm setup on my big host
<irvingwashington> Odd_Bloke: we started with ami-fc459891  and worked our way backwards. Eventually gave up and went back to using the original 16.04 AMI we started from sometime in June of 2017
<Odd_Bloke> irvingwashington: All of them HVM/instance-store?
<irvingwashington> Odd_Bloke: yes, we didn't test any ebs AMIs
<smoser> hallyn: yeah. you should. :)
<smoser> i do mean to take a bunch of those and turn them into blogs.
<smoser> on github/blogs or whatever tha tis
<Odd_Bloke> irvingwashington: OK, thanks for reporting the problem. :)
<irvingwashington> we track 14.04 more closely and the recent images for that are fine. Only 16.04
<smoser> smoser.github.io
<irvingwashington> Odd_Bloke: thanks for looking into this. Apologies for not reporting this sooner.
<rbasak> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XtFrSQpbnZ/
<hallyn> smoser: i thought you'd run your own static site fed by m4.
<hallyn> disappointed
<nacc> rbasak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QydVfYxr6b/
<nacc> rbasak: tests still fail, but differently
<rbasak> nacc: I think that's a real bug.
<rbasak> nacc: the patch I gave you worked locally, so perhaps a newer dpkg is more pedantic or something.
<rbasak> nacc: the test needs updating to supply a version of '1-1' in the non-native case, instead of using the default '1' I think. Alternatively I need to fix SourceSpec or SourceFiles so if native is False then the version defaults to '1-1' instead of '1'.
<nacc> rbasak: ok, i can look at it
<nacc> rbasak: stil there? had a quick question
<jair> hello there just to confirm, 17.10 is not a version of ubuntu I should be installing in servers right? like Dell R440
<dpb1> jair: unless you are wanting to preview 18.04 features, I would not
<jair> dpb1: understand
<jair> dpb1: we installed in a dell r440 because the perc 740p raid controller in 16.04 server was not supporting it
<dpb1> jair: you could try the HWE kernel
<jair> but now we have this weird issue the memory keeps growing every 19 hours and then the server crash
<jair> Yep I got that tip but I am just trying to avoid re-install
<dpb1> jair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dpb1> ok
<dpb1> well
<jair> dpb1: we are having this issue > https://ibb.co/dmrfvx
<nacc> jair: please don't crosspost
<nacc> jair: i was already helping you in #ubuntu
<teward> jair: it *sounds* like you have rogue processes, rather than a hardware problem, stock Ubuntu on its own is not going to consume that much memory 'every 19 hours', more likely something you've got running is trying to take that memory
<nacc> teward: it's THP, i'm fairly sure
<jair> here is the output of meminfo > http://paste.debian.net/1011521
<nacc> teward: it's possible it's a rogue process doing the THP, but seems unlikely
<teward> nacc: THP == ?
<teward> i'm tired and uncaffeinated today :)
<nacc> teward: Transparent Huge Pages
<teward> thank you
 * dpb1 backs away
<nacc> teward: they have a ton of memory allocated there
<teward> you're right though THP is likely to be the problem
<jair> nacc: my sincere apologies, I just noticed that ubuntu-server is where I should have been chatting
<nacc> 1G pages, which i believe are not swappable
<dpb1> jair: ya, if you are already talking to nacc, you should just keep doing that
<teward> whether it be rogue processes or not (but i just got here)
<teward> dpb1: i presume you backed away because of the crosspost reason... or was it because I'm not caffeinated :P
<jair> sorry all this is a server not a desktop
<dpb1> teward: lol
<jair> therefore I believe I should be chatting here the Debian team advise me that
<teward> jair: is this Ubuntu or Debian?
<teward> there *is* a difference
<teward> (Just confirming)
<jair> Ubuntu
<jair> 17.10
<jair> teward: here http://paste.debian.net/1011531
<teward> nacc: and we confirmed THP is enabled on their environment?
<jair> I already did what nacc told me about disabling THP
<teward> whoops speaking of memory issues... *grabs another stick of RAM to throw in the hypervisor that is almost out of RAM, disappears for a short while*
<nacc> teward: yeah, madvise
<jair> teward: it was http://paste.debian.net/1011527
<nacc> teward: i'm going off of their meminfo
<jair> teward: I disabled it
<nacc> jair: did you reboot yet?
<jair> nacc: the server is still running and the memory increasing
<jair> I suspect it will crash soon
<nacc> jair: right, so reboot?
<nacc> jair: not sure why that's relevant?
<nacc> jair: i mean, we're trying to see if THP is what is causing your growing memory
<jair> I will need to let it do it by itself.. :(
<nacc> jair: so disable it at t he grub config
<nacc> jair: and reboot
<teward> ^ this
<nacc> jair: i mean, i guess you're welcome to wait, but it doesn't tell us anything
<nacc> in and of itself
<dpb1> jair: is this a production server?
<teward> if it is you're better off rebooting *now* rather than letting it 'die' on its own
<jair> nacc: understand but this is a prod router providing BGP to our organization I need to wait until reboot itself
<teward> jair: and your organization can't have a short period of downtime for 'emergency maintenance'?
<jair> dpb1: yes unfortunately I am trying to help the organization but I am not the main boss
<teward> if *that* is the case you have a bigger issue than just THP being enabled
<jair> teward: believe me it's complicated
<dpb1> jair: dude, insert testing in production meme here. :)
<teward> jair: i know what 'complicated' is, i'm an IT consultant for several businesses on my own, as well as employed by others directly, all in the IT role.
<jair> guys I know and I can't agree more , but I am not the boss unfortunately
<teward> but when things need emergency-fixed the companies tolerate a short period of downtime :P
<teward> jair: so talk to the boss.
<dpb1> jair: if it were me, I would reboot, always better to be in control of downtime
<teward> ^ this
<jair> only someone I don't know what they are thinking put a 17.10 in a prod server
<dpb1> jair: yes, that is also a fail
<jair> yep
<nacc> jair: wait, so your compnay is ok with random reboots
<nacc> jair: but not with planned reboots?
<teward> ^ this is what i was saying
<teward> if that is the case the company is fubar with policies,.
<nacc> yeah :)
<teward> jair: take a page from me:
<teward> ***talk to your boss*** about an emergency reboot
<teward> they can probably tolearate 5 minutes of planned downtime vs. two hours as a result of a random crash
<teward> *just saying*
<jair> yes doing that now
<jair> hold on please
<Ussat> teward, I used that arguement in a meeting with the IT management once.....they were concerned about giving me downtime.....I just sat back and said  "No Problem, when it crashes we will fix the issue". I got my downtime
<nacc> +1
<teward> Ussat: and that's usually my argument as well.  And most of the outages I cause are no more than 20 minutes of downtime, and that part is usually when I'm just rebooting the SAN for emergency maintenance or have to reboot it to put drive expansion arrays on it
<teward> so... :p
<sdeziel> for some reasons, I (wrongly?) assumed that THP was something you could disable live and the kernel would breakup the huge pages into multiple regular ones
<trippeh> you can disable it but I dont thing that changes existing huge pages
<trippeh> think
<nacc> sdeziel: yeah, you can disable it
<nacc> sdeziel: i think there might be a way to release the pages manually, but i don't know
<sdeziel> nacc: trippeh: testing it as we speak
<jair> friends I am really sorry I am in Japan now and it is 3:39 am
<sdeziel> so far AnonHugePages reduced a little
<jair> I will let the server crash not say anything and report if that change fixed the issue
<trippeh> I should test if THP is OK for $job workloads again one of these days. I've usually been left disappointed.
<nacc> jair: sorry, i might be totally wrong
<rbasak> nacc: o/
<nacc> jair: i was doing more research (it's been a while since i was libhuge maintainer :)
<nacc> jair: DirectMap1G is a reflection of the TLB status
<jair> nacc: OK
<jair> should I enable that back?
<nacc> jair: can you pastebin /proc/meminfo again?
<jair> ok
<nacc> rbasak: have a few minutes for a HO?
<rbasak> nacc: sorry, about to eat dinner
<nacc> rbasak: np, i think i found a few gotchas in source_builder
<nacc> i'm fixing them in my branch, but they'll need your review for sure :)
<rbasak> nacc: OK
<nacc> rbasak: enjoy your evening!
<rbasak> Thanks!
<nacc> jair: i think that menas your kernel is using 1G pages for something
<jair> nacc: here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MkkpnxySxR/
<nacc> jair: yeah, so iiuc, 80% of your system memory is being consumed by the kernel for its mappings
<jair> sorry I got disconnected
<nacc> i can imagine a networking table using up a ton of space
<nacc> if the server is being heavily used
<jair> nacc: so, should I enable back that setting?
<nacc> jair: do you see that DirectMap1G value increasing?
<nacc> jair: yeah, it won't have any effect
<jair> OK
<nacc> jair: is that meminfo different than the last one you gave me?
<jair> no increase
<jair> I can compare
<jair> hold on
<jair> I will do a fdiff
<jair> diff
<nacc> jair: i am diffing here
<nacc> jair: hrm, something ate ~400M of memory from the free
<nacc> jair: but i'm not seeing any equiv. growth
<jair> nacc: here http://paste.debian.net/1011539
<nacc> jair: yes
<nacc> jair: your system is fully up to date?
<jair> Yes
<jair> nacc: here http://paste.debian.net/1011531
<sdeziel> so anonhugepages are not deaggregated
<nacc> sdeziel: good to know :)
<nacc> sdeziel: but it was a red herring/misapprehension on my part anyways
<jair> changed back:
<jair> http://paste.debian.net/1011531
<jair> sorry
<nacc> jair: i'm trying to think of what might be happening
<nacc> it *seems* likely that something in kernel is reserving the memory
<nacc> and not freeing it or so
<nacc> jair: are new iptables rules being writen constantly?
<jair> I mean this > # cat /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled
<jair> always [madvise] never
<jair> nacc: nahh
<jair> this is just doing routing from our ISP to our infrastructure
<jair> we are using it as router
<nacc> jair: can you pastebin `cat /proc/mounts` ?
<jair> the only reason I got from the guy who installed 17.10 in the R440 dell was because he could not install LTS server because did not supported the raid controller perc 740P
<jair> he could not see the drives
<jair> ok
<jair> nacc: http://paste.debian.net/1011542
<nacc> jair: to be clear, MemFree being low is normal
<nacc> you want all your memory to be in use
<nacc> but MemAvailable decreasing is a bit odd
<jair> right
<nacc> jair: do you have a cpature of full console log when the system crashes?
<nacc> specifically, the *first* oom report
<jair> nacc: yes
<jair> nacc: let me pass it
<jair> nacc: https://ibb.co/g65wkx
<jair> there
<nacc> jair: there should be a bit more before that
<jair> nacc: this is captured from the idrac IPMI tool
<jair> nacc: I would have to record yje screen or something
<jair> nacc: perhaps dmesg?
<jair> it's going to crash soon
<jair> http://paste.debian.net/1011546
<nacc> jair: dmesg will be gone once you reboot
<jair> hmm
<nacc> jair: you want to actually grab the console the whole time
<jair> I see
<jair> I wonder if that is possible in idrac ipmi
<nacc> jair: well, use a typescript and hook into a screen session or so?
<jair> naac I think we will install hwe kernel and install 16.04 that is what we are all advising
<jair> I got this
<nacc> jair: well, i mean the hwe kernel on 16.04 is the same as the kernel on 17.10 right now
<nacc> afaik
<jair> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification/+question/664756
<nacc> jair: i mean, yes you should use the 16.04 release anyways
<jair> check the options Jeff Lane gave me
<nacc> yes i'm reading
<nacc> jair: when the oom killer runs, it emits a bunch of data about the state of memory
<nacc> including all pages currently allocated
<nacc> that is what you need to obtain to debug what is happening
<nacc> jair: i would guess you'll see the same issues with 16.04.3, but that would be a good thing to test
<jair> Yep because Dell say in their website that 16.04 is supported
<jair> well nacc Thank you so much for battling with me on this
<nacc> jair: yw
<DammitJim> my syslog is printing this: smbd.service: Got notification message from PID 12210, but reception is disabled.
<DammitJim> is this something to worry about or is it benign?
<jair> bight night
<dpb1> new vampire flick
<sarnold> dpb1: hehe :)
<sarnold> but with "bight", it'd be vampire pirates. it's a rope joke.
<teward> heh
<nacc> powersj: ping
<powersj> nacc: back?
<nacc> powersj: yeah, sorry, power hiccup
<nacc> i think i figured out my issue
<powersj> ok :)
<nacc> powersj: codecoverage plugin to pytest creates a file
<powersj> yeah
<nacc> i want to avoid doing that with the self-test, since we don't know where we're runnig from
<nacc> powersj: please rerun the new CI on https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/336877
<nacc> powersj: err, resubmitted so https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/338593
<nacc> rbasak: --^ fyi, please review that one
<powersj> nacc: https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/server/job/git-ubuntu-ci-redux/8/console
<nacc> powersj: thanks
<nacc> powersj: that should pass
#ubuntu-server 2018-02-23
<nacc> powersj: rbasak: dpb1: nice! https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/server/job/git-ubuntu-ci-redux/8/consoleFull
<nacc> git-ubuntu self-test in a snap
<powersj> sweet!
<powersj> nacc: plan for landing that?
<nacc> rbasak: i'm rebasing the scripts into snap branch as well, and seeing if that works as well, and if so, then i'll update that MP
<nacc> powersj: needs rbasak reveiew
<powersj> ok
<nacc> powersj: as i needed to do some functional changes to get the test to pass in the snap
<madLyfe> any of you guys use IPMI?
<dpb1> madLyfe: yes, most people here. :)
<madLyfe> dpb1: so on my SM board i have two lan ports and an IPMI lan port. i am plugged into the red arrow and the blue is the IPMI port
<madLyfe> https://files.slack.com/files-tmb/T8SG054AW-F9DGHLH6Z-5b089ba703/image_1024.png
<sarnold> "You need to sign in to see this page"
<jlacroix> My understanding is that Subiquity will be the new installer for Ubuntu Server. Any knowledge as far as when this will hit the dailys? I'm writing a book on Ubuntu Server so I want to make sure I cover the new installer properly and have a chance to test it out before the chapter is written
<madLyfe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8CJCsybx/image.png
<madLyfe> IPMI in the bios is DHCP and shows up in my router table. i can also connect to the IPMI using IPMI View software from SM. thing is im not even connected to that port?
<sarnold> madLyfe: if you don't use the ipmi port, supermicro shoves ipmi and so on through the 'main' NICs..
<madLyfe> is there a situation where i should be using it rather than it being pushed?
<sarnold> madLyfe: in larger sites, the IPMI ports are usually on their own network, or on their own VLAN, as the case may be
<sarnold> madLyfe: normally people assume the security on the IPMI port is crap
<sarnold> and firewall those things to make sure they're hard to get to
<madLyfe> ah that makes sense. tyvm.
<sarnold> https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-12753/year-2013/Supermicro.html
<dpb1> jlacroix: it's there now... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/
<dpb1> jlacroix: 'bionic-live-server-amd64'
<dpb1> jlacroix: FYI http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2018/02/rfc-new-ubuntu-1804-lts-server-installer.html
<jlacroix> Thanks, I am downloading now
<jlacroix> So between bionic-server-amd64.iso and bionic-live-server-amd64.iso, is the latter going to replace the former, or will they both be available?
<dpb1> jlacroix: live is the "new installer" one, it will be the default link on the download page come 18.04.
<papajo> hello everyone
<jlacroix> Thanks, that answers my questions
<dpb1> jlacroix: the other one will stick around and is the "old installer", and will be referenced as "advanced" or something like that.  but the names of the images you are reading in the directory listing is likely final
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader, how are you today?
<lordievader> I'm doing allright, how are you?
<cpaelzer> waiting for Saturday :-)
<lordievader> That is what Fridays are for, right?
<cpaelzer> yes, to some extend this pattern repeats :-)
<gosslauok> _  _     _  _   _ _
<gosslauok> _  _     _  _   _ _
<gosslauok> _  _     _  _   _ _
<gosslauok> _  _     _  _   _ _
<gosslauok> _  _     _  _   _ _
<gosslauok> _  _     _  _   _ _
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<gosslauok> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<gosslauok> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<gosslauok> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<gosslauok> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<gosslauok> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<gosslauok> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<gosslauok> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<gosslauok> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<gosslauok> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<gosslauok> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<gosslauok> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<gosslauok> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<gosslauok> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<gosslauok> apb1963 dino82 sforshee brym fhd pvital maxb piggah rh10 kstealth```` milhouse1337 techmagus Beret PityDaFool jelly-home Deliant uptime mundus2018 Very_slow HerbY_NL2 chat_ pekkari parlos [Kid] guideline compuguy led_ir22 jair atol-71 ratliff chiluk_ yosafbridge Mikee_C DenBeiren Hedged-Handful whaley el tinwood ShellcatZero CyberpunkZombie Aison lagarcia marlinc Nefertiti FilipNortic irv njalk iliv ubot9 shodan45 fyx leosilva nacc jnollette mason
<sarthor> Hi again. here is some queue management system. there is no installation instructions. Can some one tell me what way I have to search for incase of installation of application like this. https://github.com/winster/vqms
<nacc> rbasak: any chance you can join standup HO early?
<rbasak> nacc: omw
<nacc> rbasak: thanks
<coreycb> jamespage: i uploaded a snapshot of networking-l2gw
<jamespage> coreycb: ack
<rbasak> nacc: python3-pytest	3.1.3-1ubuntu1
<rbasak> python3-pytest-cov	2.5.1-1
<rbasak> on Artful
<thafreak> anyone get a network bridge set up with netplan with no address assigned to it?
<TJ-> thafreak: have you determined why the bridge isn't activated? In other words, have you checked if the netplan render generated the (presumably systemd-networkd) config files for the bridge? if it did, then maybe the issue is related to systemd-networkd, or the way netplan writes the config without an address
<thafreak> it creates the bridge, it just never brings it up
<thafreak> and libvirt can't use it, because it tries to "ifup" it, which fails because ifup is gone :/
<TJ-> thafreak: right, but is it because systemd-networkd's config is incorrect or the way it behaves when the bridge doesn't have an address? you can test that manually by creating the same systemd-networkd config file(s) for the bridge and testing how it behaves
<thafreak> Where should I expect the networkd configs to live? /lib/systemd/network?
<TJ-> thafreak: the other issue there might be libvrt - if it relies in ifupdown and that is no longer used
<thafreak> libvirt only relies on ifupdown if you tell libvirt to activate the device on boot
<TJ-> thafreak: I'm not sure where netplan writes it, but deducing from how systemd-networkd works and the fact it's generated each boot I'd assume under /run/systemd/network/
<thafreak> Yep, it's under /run, thanks TJ-
<thafreak> So netplan generates stuff for the bridge there. However, I'm not nearly a systemd-networkd expert enough to know if the generated configs are wrong
<cyphermox> you might want to check what networkctl reports, usually on of the devices remains "configuring" or something
<TJ-> you could copy those to /etc/systemd/network/ to test them with netplan disabled, for example
<TJ-> cyphermox: that's a weird status for an interface to remain in; is that a bug? I ask because you prompted me to check on a system with a bond interface and all the slaves are listed as "configuring"
<thafreak> networkctl lists the bridge as off (under operational) and unmanaged (under setup)
<TJ-> thafreak: are the slave interfaces attached to the bridge ?
<thafreak> brctl is showing the bridge is there with the one network interface attached as I'd expect
<cyphermox> TJ-: good question, I don't pay so muhc attention to that unless the network is not actually working
<cyphermox> thafreak: give me a moment, I will share a config I use for something else, we can try that, if it works it will confirm a suspicion I have of a bug in systemd
<thafreak> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> thafreak: I do have a bunch of autopkgtests in netplan to check bridge and a bunch of things like that, it should work, but maybe your config is just special enough to confuse things
<cyphermox> can you share the contents of your netplan.yaml so I can adapt the config to what I think should be tested?
<cyphermox> I have this : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rZyPNbyRxN/  on my DHCP server, it works, but initially I did have to set it up like that with an "intermediairy" interface because otherwise systemd-networkd got confused and configured things, but didn't bring up the VLANs
<thafreak> yep, give me a sec
<cyphermox> it's quite possible this isn't required anymore, but the same idea might work for you
<thafreak> here's mine: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T3crPkBJHc/
<thafreak> I'm trying to bring up a bare bridge with no address assigned
<TJ-> thafreak: that looks like a bad config to me
<TJ-> you've got ens3 with a bridgeports
<cyphermox> thafreak: you did say "for libvirt" before, right?
<thafreak> yep
<cyphermox> I haven't had any luck so far creating in netplan a bridge for libvirt to use, libvirt tries to do weird things with it, I think that leads to it clobbering what systemd-networkd has done
<thafreak> TJ-: yeah, I want ens3 to be normal link, ens9 is a bridge slave
<cyphermox> and the fact that there is no interface might not help, but you'd see that in networkctl
<TJ-> oh, the id is different to the match... I was thinking id and ifname should be the same (ens3 and ens9)
<thafreak> yeah, my problem is netplan *creates* the bridge fine, just nothing will set it to up
<cyphermox> right
<TJ-> and surely there shouldn't be a "dhcp4: yes" on the slave port ?
<cyphermox> potentially indeed networkd deciding to not do anything since there is no address attached
<cyphermox> TJ-: there isn't
<cyphermox> ens3 != ens9  :)
<TJ-> sorry, my eyes jumped!
<TJ-> I was seeing indentation that isn't there
<thafreak> So is it possible in bionic to still use ifupdown?
<TJ-> From the systemd-networkd side it looks like the bridge needs a  BindCarrier=ens9
<cyphermox> TJ-: I concur
<TJ-> thafreak: can you show us the systemd-network files that netplan generated?
<thafreak> bindcarrier you say...
<cyphermox> thafreak: yes, just install ifupdown again
<teward> cyphermox: if they want to use ifupdown and not netplan don't they have to `netcfg/do_not_use_netplan=true` in their grub command line?
<thafreak> Does it still use /etc/network/interfaces then?
<teward> (just thinking, I think you still need to disable netplan... at least in 17.10 you did)
<cyphermox> thafreak: yeah, BindCarrier=ens9 will likely help, you can copy the files created in /run/systemd/network to /etc/systemd/network since you're modifying them, they will last after a reboot; and then remove the config from netplan for now (since then you effectively did your own)
<cyphermox> teward: no
<thafreak> Well this will be a last resort because I can't wait much longer to finish this server deploy
<teward> cyphermox: well i learned something new then, thank you :0
<teward> cyphermox: well i learned something new then, thank you :)
<teward> oops doublepost... i keep forgetting this isn't StackExchange's chat where I can edit my messages >.<
<cyphermox> teward: I saw that being suggested in an askubuntu or forum and corrected it; that key is only for automation at install-time
<thafreak> cyphermox: oh, hmm, let me try that
<teward> ah
<cyphermox> thafreak: ie: if config netplan generates is almost good but needs a bit more, you can always start from it by copying the files to /etc instead of /run, and then they'll just last across a reboot
<teward> cyphermox: I still roll 16.04 so I don't have any netplan environments here.  so simply installing ifupdown can hand control of things away from netplan if configured in /etc/network/interfaces and such?  (So I know the upgrade headaches when I start upping 16.04 stuff to 18.04 for my servers)
<thafreak> So, I simply copied everything from /run/systemd/network to /etc/systemd/network and moved /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml out of there and rebooted and now I have no network interfaces
<thafreak> networkctl lists the three physical interfaces as unmanaged
<thafreak> no mention of the bridge device.
<TJ-> thafreak: what does the log show? "systemctl status systemd-networkd "
<cyphermox> thafreak: did you add BindCarrier ?
<thafreak> So, I did a systemctl restart systemd-networkd.service and all the interfaces came back up like before with netplan
<thafreak> cyphermox: I did add a BindCarrier, but not certain I added it to the correct file.
<cyphermox> thafreak: in the .network file for your bridge, under [Network]
<cyphermox> from what I read of your config, it should be "BindCarrier=ens9"
<thafreak> cyphermox: yes, that's what I added, but I think I added it to the wrong file
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, like I said; it would be in the .network file for your bridge, probably called 10-netplan-br0.network
<thafreak> ah, there was no br0.network file created. Perhaps that's the issue
<thafreak> Ok, well, progress it seems
<thafreak> It still fails to start networking on reboot now. I have to manually restart systemd-networkd.service
<thafreak> but it looks like it will work.
<thafreak> Any idea why systemd-networkd wouldn't start on boot after I moved the netplan config out of the directory?
<thafreak> Ok, put the netplan config back, but left my customized files in /etc/systemd/network and it seems to work
<thafreak> cyphermox: thanks for your help
<thafreak> TJ-: thanks for your help as well!
<thafreak> So, to recap, I think the real problem was that a .network file was not being generated by netplan
<TJ-> thafreak: that would count as a bug in netplan I think
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> that's a nice catch, but it's not abnormal while we don't have BindCarrier (there's nothing to have in br0.network otherwise)
<TJ-> I'd have thought if the yaml declares a bridge with no address the default action should be to write .network file with BindCarrier in?
<TJ-> s/no address/no address or DHCPv4/IPv6 entries/
<thafreak> TJ-: +1 I agree.
<thafreak> Anyone know where the upstream netplan is, or where the appropriate place to file such a bug?
<TJ-> thafreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/
<thafreak> awesome, thank
<thafreak> thanks
<sdeziel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1748332 ?
<TJ-> looks like it's related to Bug #1664844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748332 in netplan "Bridges without an address fail to come online with netplan+networkd" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ubottu> bug 1664844 in netplan "No distinction between link-up and link-down interfaces" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664844
<TJ-> looking at that list of bugs, 18.04 is going to be a painful upgrade for many. So many features not yet implemented.
<sdeziel> yeah, I fear the upgrade as my first encounter with netplan on 17.10 was less than optimal. IIRC setting up an empty bridge (no physical device to enslave) didn't work at all
<TJ-> Feels like DevOps over Engineering, like seems to have happened with many other services
<patdk-lap> ok, I'm just dense today it seems
<patdk-lap> where is the ppa I can grab this kernel from?
<patdk-lap> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1748990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748990 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "linux: 4.4.0-116.140 -proposed tracker" [Medium,Fix released]
<TJ-> patdk-lap: that's in -updates
<patdk-lap> looking
<patdk-lap> having a system that can poweroff after 2years would be nice
<TJ-> I have "linux-image-4.4.0-116-generic/xenial-updates,xenial-security,now 4.4.0-116.140 amd64 [installed,automatic]"
<nacc> rbasak: sigh, building dpkg from a tar archive fails ... digging into it
<sdeziel> patdk-lap: yeah, this kernel is now in -updates
<sdeziel> oops, too slow
<patdk-lap> ya, I realised I wasn't getting bug report updates :( must of unchecked that by mistake a week or two ago
<patdk-lap> hmm, the one in updates cant be the same
<patdk-lap> or if it is, still broken :(
<nacc> powersj: can you do another run of new CI against https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/339433
<nacc> rbasak: --^ if that passes, are you ok with us landing that branch and toggling CI over?
<powersj> nacc: https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/server/job/git-ubuntu-ci-redux/9/console
<powersj> and yes let me know :) and I can make the change
<nacc> powersj: once that finishes, let's check the time difference too
<jjcb40j> _  _     _  _   _ _
<jjcb40j> _  _     _  _   _ _
<jjcb40j> _  _     _  _   _ _
<jjcb40j> _  _     _  _   _ _
<jjcb40j> _  _     _  _   _ _
<jjcb40j> _  _     _  _   _ _
<jjcb40j> _  _     _  _   _ _
<patdk-lap> no fun :(
<nacc> rbasak: i think i'll wait til we land these script branches and then i'll tag a 0.7
<nacc> and release to all channels
<nacc> powersj: can you do one more run, https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/337104
<nacc> rbasak: sorry for the churn, i refactored the branches so they are clearer -- cleanups is just the three cleanups you found before; snap is all about the self-test and scripts in the snap; fixes is contingent upon your changes still
<powersj> nacc: same branch?
<nacc> powersj: same branch, different commit
<powersj> last run used lp1734905-script-cleanups
<nacc> powersj: dropped some unneeded stuff
<powersj> that linked to ~nacc/usd-importer:lp1734905-script-snap
<nacc> powersj: right, sorry
<nacc> powersj: i pulled some stuff from cleanups to snap
<nacc> and dropped some stuff from cleanups
<powersj> ah ok, so script-snap this time?
<nacc> powersj: yeah
<powersj> https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/server/job/git-ubuntu-ci-redux/10/console
<nacc> powersj: thanks
<nacc> powersj: is there any means to call out the 'setup' stages?
<powersj> nacc: as in the building of the VM + building the snap?
<nacc> https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/server/job/git-ubuntu-ci-redux/10/consoleFull is really hard to read and without the stages like we had before, it's not going to be obvious what failed
<nacc> i see, e.g
<nacc> setup: running self-test
<nacc> i then only really want to see a 'self-test passed'
<nacc> and if i want to dig into why it is 'self-test failed', then i can via the full output
<nacc> that's sort of what the stage output gave me
<nacc> s/stage/pipeline/
<nacc> the separated green/red boxes
<powersj> well each stage of a pipeline is essentially separate command or script
<nacc> powersj: does that make sense? the snap build logs make the full console output huge, and most of that is ... not going to be too relevant
<powersj> or other things, but that is a simplification
<nacc> powersj: and now, since we don't have that, it's just one script?
<powersj> yeah
<powersj> correct,
<powersj> we could split things though
<powersj> do the build, grab the snap
<nacc> could the script at the end print a summary?
<powersj> then 2nd stage do self test with that snap installed
<powersj> then 3rd stage integration
<nacc> that would be fine with me
<nacc> i think it's easier to understand to rando user
<powersj> I agree given the amount of output for each "stage"
#ubuntu-server 2018-02-24
<chamar> Hi folks.  I was having a look at juju / conjure-up / lxd and such things... I see that lxd is both available as a apt-get package and a snap... what's the recommendation?  that "dueling" package thing is getting really confusing
<A4Tech> Hi, I have a Ubuntu Server 16.04 machine all up to date with the AMDGPU 17.40 drivers installed, with a singular card installed I can boot into the CLI fine. But when I add a secound it will post the BIOS splash and grub screen but after go black but has a signal. If i put either card in it boots fine, but with both it doesn't. Any help? Thanks
#ubuntu-server 2018-02-25
<Volund> yo guys!
<Volund> I have a weird project that I'd like a little guidance with. I'm trying to become a managed server host for a pretty niche old style of telnet-based game (MUD, MUX, MUSH, MUCK, etc), which these days usually want an accompanying wiki. I have a Linux VPS from DreamCompute. Currently have about 5-10 user accounts between different games. MY OBJECTIVE:
<Volund> I want to organize what is currently a hell of a muddle, establish automated backups, and possibly resource control (like preventing a given user from using more than X CPU or RAM). I need to learn how to automate backups, probably to a completely separate machine.
<Volund> I'm not new to Linux by a long shot, but I've never embarked on a project with goals of it being Professional like this. Where should I start?
<jvwjgames> Hello
<jvwjgames> is there a way in the intaller for ubuntu server 16.04 to skip detecting the network cards
<jvwjgames> is there
<jvwjgames> case when ever the network cards get detected it cause the idrac card to stop responding
 * Volund ponders the viability of having a bunch of different disks for different mount points... like having /home on a completely different disk... hmmm.
<Volund> Thinking about it, that's probably common.
<jvwjgames> does anyone here know how to make the installer skip network card detection and auto configuration cause when that step happens it locks up my idrac card then i can't do anything
<jvwjgames> sorry for asking this again but i need help
<jvwjgames> does anyone here know how to make the installer skip network card detection and auto configuration cause when that step happens it locks up my idrac card then i can't do anything
<TJ-> jvwjgames: add to the kernel command-line "netcfg/disable_autoconfig" is supposed to work, it's an option looked for by debian-installer
<jvwjgames> ok thanks
<jvwjgames> TJ: is that after the --- i put it and do i need a space between the ---
<TJ-> Before... optiions after --- are added to the /installed/ kernel cmdline
<TJ-> sometimes we out the same option before and after if it's needed to boot on that particular hardware
<jvwjgames> ok starting
<jvwjgames> i hope it works
<jvwjgames> scanning for cdrom
<jvwjgames> damn
<jvwjgames> it's detecting network hardware :(
<TJ-> You may need it as "netcfg/disable_autoconfig=true" ... but reading up it isn't stopping hardware detection, only autoconfig
<jvwjgames> my card just froze
<jvwjgames> i lost connection to server
<TJ-> there might be a hw-detect/... option but I don't see one documented for network devices
<jvwjgames> now calling data center to have them unplug and plug backin my server
<TJ-> why is it dying?
<jvwjgames> why would a simple network hardware detection lockup a IDRAC card
<jvwjgames> i went to the data center last night and my idrac card froze but the intaller continued
<jvwjgames> if there is a way to reset the idrac card without powering off i think i could get it back and continue the install
<TJ-> is it definitely the network device causing this? wht actually happens? I know of problems where it can freeze when configuring the screen unless something like "vga=771" is on the kernel command line
<TJ-> it could be missing firmware too, does the driver for that device require firmware?
<TJ-> is this any use? https://lxadm.com/Installing_Debian_Squeeze_on_DELL_PowerEdge_R710_via_DRAC
<jvwjgames> i have an R610 but it might apply
<jvwjgames> i am looking at the details of what my networkcards are
<jvwjgames> but the other thing is it doen't ask me that
<TJ-> seems like it is something to do with the system config, the R610 is certified https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201003-5449/
<jvwjgames> hmmm
<TJ-> which ubuntu release are you installing?
<jvwjgames> 16.04
<TJ-> hmmm, maybe this helps? https://www.dell.com/community/PowerEdge-General-HW/IDRAC6-can-t-install-Ubuntu-14-04-server-from-virtual-media/m-p/4461786
<jvwjgames> yes thats what happens reading more now thanks
<TJ-> the last response, option 2) might help
<TJ-> " If installing at the console is not an option: For the duration of the installation, disable all but one network interface in the BIOS."
<jvwjgames> thanks man for helping me out
<jvwjgames> atleast it isn't a hardware issue
<jvwjgames> i was afraid of that
<jvwjgames> darn
<jvwjgames> I used all my remote hands for this month
<jvwjgames> nevermind they had a policy change i get 10 a month so they are power cycling it
<jvwjgames> and since i use only one interface it's fine that all the others get disabled
<TJ-> You can enable the others once it's installed of course; this is only for the installer
<jvwjgames> ok
<TJ-> jvwjgames: it sounds weird you need remote hands? does your host not provide network power control?
<jvwjgames> i can check
<maxb> Remote power control would normally be via the iDRAC. I suppose the hosting facility *could* provide remotely switchable PDUs in addition to that, but the equipment costs to do so would make me surprised.
<maxb> This is one of those cases where it is unfortunate that the iDRAC isn't set up to use its dedicated ethernet port
<jvwjgames> i just set it up that way
<jvwjgames> but low and behold i got disconnected
<jvwjgames> but i just switched it to that
<jvwjgames> so i am going to go down there and plug an ethernet cable into there and also into my switch and to the port
<jvwjgames> and to the lan 1 port*
<maxb> You mean, you reconfigured the iDRAC port selection, and then were disconnected? Well, yes, that'll happen if the iDRAC can't communicate on the newly selected port with the existing IP config
<jvwjgames> i know
<jvwjgames> i am just hoping the idrac won't frezze when i go back to the installer again
<maxb> Is the iDRAC *really* freezing, or is it just a network interface issue as described in the dell community post that TJ- found?
<maxb> I suppose it could be hard to tell without a working OS installation to troubleshoot from
<jvwjgames> probably the network interface issue sorry don't know why i keep saying that
<maxb> If it is a network interface issue then moving all iDRAC network traffic to the dedicated port seems like it should avoid any interaction with the installer
<jvwjgames> and that is what i am leaving it at that deticated port
<jvwjgames> dedicated*
<jvwjgames> if only i could tell the data center to move the port for me it would save me a trip
<jvwjgames> but there are getting tired of going down there
<maxb> Depending on how many servers you have in this facility, you might want to look at netboot installation supported by a DHCP/PXE/TFTP setup on Linux in the future - that's what I am used to, so I never actually tried the iDRAC virtual media option
<jvwjgames> 1 server
<maxb> ah, no, then
<jvwjgames> but i do have a server at another data center
<jvwjgames> so could i tell the dhcp server at the other data center to send dhcp traffic to the 2nd server
<jvwjgames> or can dhcp not cross internet
<maxb> For one server, if you're going anyway, you could just take a USB stick and install from that...
<ikonia> you're not going to do dhcp over the intenet
<jvwjgames> true
<jvwjgames> ok
<maxb> DHCP is restricted to the local subnet unless supported by relay agents
<ikonia> even then, you're going to relay "on the internet"
<jvwjgames> and that second server dosen't have an idrac card
<jvwjgames> luckly that data center is closer to me
<jvwjgames> and to show you how far i will be driving
<jvwjgames> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/40.6607049,-111.9942783/XMission,+51+E+400+S+%23200,+Salt+Lake+City,+UT+84111/@40.6967813,-111.9943563,12z/data=!4m9!4m8!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x8752f51455555555:0xc5492b9d147f6f1b!2m2!1d-111.889238!2d40.760895!3e0
<ikonia> I think this is straying away from ubuntu discussion here
<Checkmate> guys what the fatest way to export databases trough phpmyadmin or mysql shell ?
<patdk-lap> not to export them at all
<jvwjgames> so an update  on the IDRAC issue it is fixed and i can install ubuntu over the internet via IDRAC
<jvwjgames> i had to plug in a ethernet cable into the dedicated IDRAC port and i tested the installer and ping the card continually and the card stayed up even through network card detection
<patdk-lap> normally that is a nic driver issue
<patdk-lap> that kills the idrac/ilo/ipmi interface when it can *share* a nic port
<madLyfe> anyone know about amd opencl 2.0 on server?
<madLyfe> i installed latest amd drivers(17.50), installed latest amd app sdk(3.0), i guess i have opencl 1.2 and not 2.0. not sure how to get 2.0 on there.
<madLyfe> i thought 2.0 came in the app sdk but i guess not. also, im a newb.
<madLyfe> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/OpenCL2-Driver.aspx this is the driver but im not sure which install notes to follow in there.
<Volund> SO guys
<Volund> Aspiring Linux administrator here. I'm looking to up my game on an existing VPS I've got. Get some scripts going for user management and stuff.
<Volund> Was wondering if anyone had tips about tools I should be using!
<Volund> Actually I also wanted to just talk about my experiences so far and see if anyone can set me straight me on some things I've noticed.
#ubuntu-server 2019-02-18
<lordievader> Good morning
<dpawlik> coreycb: Hi, Im wondering why sometimes I have a failures on my dev zone with e.g. multiattach and I see that package for Queens cloud archive and Bionic as well are old. Last available packages there is 9.1.1 but as I see https://releases.openstack.org/queens/ it should be 10.1.0. Could you build new package or it will be a problem :> ?
<dpawlik> please :D
<dpawlik> apt coreycb ^^
<Marz> does live patch work with the server?
<sarnold> what do you mean?
<tomreyn> good chat there.
<Marz> i get a message about signing up for livepatch when i access the server
<tomreyn> sarnold: i'm really not into apparmor, yet, do you happen to know whether the firefox profile is active by default? i tried to understand this the other day, but (without reading up on things online, just by reviwing my configuration) i wasn't able to.
<tomreyn> Marz: is this a bug report?
<Marz> no
<Marz> not clear to me how livepatch works on a server
<tomreyn> Marz: so, since it doesn't end with a question mark, i assum eit is not a question, either? sounds more like a statement.
<tomreyn> Marz: if you register for livepatch, the snap will be installed and you'll be able to manage it.
<Marz> i see it now
<Marz> is this recommended?
<sarnold> tomreyn: I think the firefox profile is disabled by default -- I just installed firefox into a bionic schroot, and there's a symlink in /etc/apparmor.d/disable/
<sarnold> tomreyn: so yes, there's a profile, but it appears to be disabled by default
<sarnold> Marz: the kernel livepatching is particularly nice if you have machines you can't reboot on the three week update cadence
<tomreyn> sarnold: a pity. i know firefox comes with its own sandbox (nowadays) but double layer would be great. anyways, thanks for testing!
<sarnold> tomreyn: yeah.. but it does put restrictions on how firefox is used..
<sarnold> rm /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox ; systemctl reload apparmor   ought to be enough to make it work
<tomreyn> probably that's the same with any software restricted by apparmor. that's its purpose. are you aware of required functionality it'd break?
<tomreyn> also, is the "three week update cadence" described anywhere? this is news to me.
<tomreyn> i will try what breaks with the profile enabled, ty.
<sarnold> tomreyn: stuff lkke you won't be able to download straight to just any place you want..
<sarnold> helper apps may or may not be alloewd
<sarnold> tomreyn: this is pretty old at this point, but probably not too wrong :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/StableReleaseCadence
<tomreyn> hmm pdf viewer still works, looks good so far
<sarnold> /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers shows some of the allowed applications
<tomreyn> and .d/ , interesting
<tomreyn> thanks for the wiki link, too
<sarnold> time to bail, have fun :)
<tomreyn> see you!
<blackflow> tomreyn: iirc default profile does not allow DRM/widevine. meanwhile I've built my own profile. the FF one is rather too open for my taste.
<tomreyn> not allowing DRM / widevine is a plus to me.
<tomreyn> would you share yours?
<blackflow> sure, sec...
<blackflow> tomreyn: https://dpaste.de/RNs9   though even this could use a bit more trimming, esp. in the #includes department
<tomreyn> blackflow: thank you. i'll see how it compares to the default one and then how it works for me.
<johnnyfive> Hopefully this is the correct channel for this
<johnnyfive> I'm trying to recreate a flat-file repository using an absolute Suite Component entry in my sources.list, however in Bionic i've started to receive the "W: Conflicting distribution:" error due to bionic now trying to match the release to the codename in the Release file
<johnnyfive> is there a way around this? Or what's the canonical way to create a flat file repository for Bionic? I've determined I can get around the error by changing the "Codename" to "main/" in my Release file, but i'm not 100% sure of the affects of that
<johnnyfive> more detail about this and the configs/Release/sources.list to illustrate what i'm talking about: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/scQZtNb7Cz/
<johnnyfive> this exact same config worked before in xenial
<Blueking> hmm where I check if mine ubuntu version support NIC hardware ? intel converged  X550T2 ?
<blackflow> Blueking: on the internet
<blackflow> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000025890/network-and-i-o/ethernet-products.html
<tomreyn> Blueking: or you just try it
<OerHeks> it wasn't in 2015 .. http://ask.xmodulo.com/download-install-ixgbe-driver-ubuntu-debian.html
<Blueking> I have ubuntu version 16.04.5 LTS installed   looks like driver are there ?
<tomreyn> Blueking: got any other questions then?
<Blueking> tomreyn need to remove intel pro nic card first to install new one :)
<tomreyn> physically then?
<Blueking> tomreyn bonded 2 network ports and added some vlans
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: since no one else responded: have you tried this sources.list entry on clients instead? "deb [trusted=yes] file:///tmp/instances/ubuntu/bionic main/"
<tomreyn> Blueking: i see, have fun.
<Blueking> thx
<johnnyfive> tomreyn, thanks for responding, but i'm specifying a flat-folder repo utilizing absolute pathing so i'm pretty sure that won't work. I'll try just to confirm.
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: i have no experience with this, am just guessing based on what i'm used to in terms of paths, so i may very well be wrong there.
<johnnyfive> tomreyn, understood, I appreciate it :)
<Blueking> tomreyn: 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Controller 10G X550T (rev 01)  seems all ok
<tomreyn> Blueking: so?
<OerHeks> nice
<tomreyn> oh you're just reporting back, right
<Blueking> tomreyn: yes
#ubuntu-server 2019-02-19
<Blueking> tomreyn: now I got 10 gbit link switch and fileserver :)
<tomreyn> i am happy for you.
<Marz> i have been running a debian server for the last month. 1st time
<Marz> think i will switch to ubuntu. everything from debian should also work in ubuntu right?
<Marz> debian stuff seems really old and i read they don't update apps for years
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Marz> so ubuntu does the same thing?
<tomreyn> yes, for the very most part, stability is preferred over adding new features within a release, too.
<tomreyn> of course, you can do release upgrades, thus get newer versions.
<tomreyn> on a server, stability is usually very relevant.
<tomreyn> you don't want this business critical web application to fail because a minor backwards incompatible change to the webserver was introduced in its newer version.
<Marz> i see. I am just using it for media. better to just leave it the way it is then
<lordievader> Good morning
<dpawlik> beisner, coreycb: hi. Im wondering why sometimes I have a failures on my dev zone with e.g. multiattach and I see that package for Queens cloud archive and Bionic as well are old. Last available packages there is 9.1.1 but as I see https://releases.openstack.org/queens/ it should be 10.1.0. Could you build new package or it will be a problem :> ?
<coreycb> dpawlik: it's very unusual for upstream (and ubuntu as well) to jump to a new major release for a stable branch. i found some history on the upstream change: https://github.com/openstack/requirements/commit/66a2b0617c3eacd21726c35a556c2a2620a4b91b
<sarnold> coreycb: he probably didn't see your reply
<sarnold> coreycb: (also isn't the cloud archive pulling in new openstacks periodically as part of what it is?)
<coreycb> sarnold: ah thanks :)
<coreycb> sarnold: yes, but similar to stable ubuntu releases, we generally just try to just do bug fixes to maintain stability
<coreycb> sarnold: but yes to your point we have new releases coming out every 6 months
<sarnold> heh, this suggests we shold already have stein in cloud archive.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CloudArchive
<muhaha> Can anyone help me with flatpak and ubuntu server ? I did: apt install -y --no-install-recommends lightdm flatpak xorg If I run export DISPLAY=:0 ; flatpak run tv.kodi.Kodi ... its says Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxcb_connection_has_error() returned true. Its related to x11 auth,right?
<Odd_Bloke> muhaha: Yes, I believe you need to do something with xauth, but it's been a long time since I did something like this so I can't remember any other details.
<sarnold> did you use ssh -X to ocnnect?
<muhaha> What I did https://pastebin.com/GcPp2drE
<muhaha> I am getting now No protocol specified xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<sarnold> did you connect to your server using ssh -X? or just ssh?
<muhaha> ssh
<muhaha> I dont need to forward X11
<lordievader> Doesn't Kodi need X?
<muhaha> It does
<Odd_Bloke> muhaha: What are you trying to achieve, I think there's some confusion. :)
<muhaha> On server A which has GPU and HDMI output install xorg and run kodi in flatpak
<Odd_Bloke> And have it output on the screen attached to the GPU?
<muhaha> exactly
<lordievader> Ah, is xorg running on that display?
<muhaha> yes. ps -ef | grep [x]org          root      1595   614  0 02:05 tty7     00:00:00 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<lordievader> Essentially you need to direct Kodie to the right display via `DISPLAY=:<some-display> flatpak run tv.kodi.Kodi`.
<muhaha> 14:37 <muhaha> What I did https://pastebin.com/GcPp2drE
<sarnold> I think you may be able to get the rest of the way with XAUTHORITY=/path/to/.Xauthority
<muhaha> but its running under root
<muhaha> *present
<muhaha> So I will have to generate Xauthority for kodi user, right ?
<muhaha> but xhost + kodi should help, right?
<sarnold> or set the root file to be readable by kodi
<muhaha> xhost +si:localuser:kodi should do the trick I guess
<muhaha> Well I created question... https://superuser.com/questions/1407474/run-kodi-on-ubuntu-bionic-server-with-flatpak
<muhaha> Lulz
<DammitJim> I'm trying to install a particular version of a package, but it seems to be tied to other dependencies that want to install the latest version of the packages
<DammitJim> is there a way to tell Ubuntu to install all these packages for this 1 version so that it doesn't complain?
<lordcirth__> DammitJim, not sure what you mean. Perhaps doing an 'apt update' will fix the problem?
<DammitJim> I already did apt update
<DammitJim> so, if I was to run apt dist-upgrade, all my erlang packages would upgrade to version 21.2
<DammitJim> I am trying to only go to version 21.1
<lordcirth__> erlang? Normally when people use a programming language, and need a very specific version, there is language-specific tooling for that.
<lordcirth__> eg python virtualenvs, haskell stack, etc
<tomreyn> looks like you have third party sources which ship upgrades instead of security / bufg fixes
<tomreyn> if you insist on using them and are happy with software getting outdated and *not patched*, you can do apt pinning
<tomreyn> DammitJim: ^
<DammitJim> I tried using apt-mark hold erlang but that messed me up
<DammitJim> it caused other packages to get uninstalled
<tomreyn> that can happen
<DammitJim> can I pin erlang* to a specific version?
<tomreyn> this and it's dependencies which come from this 3rd party repo, yes
<DammitJim> got it
<DammitJim> thanks
<tomreyn> the better approach would be to find a trustable and reliable apt source which gives you maintained (regularly patched) static upstream versions, maybe making multiple versions installable next to one another.
<tomreyn> but idk whether such exists for erlang. you could mabe provide it as a service to the community.
<DammitJim> yeah, they don't have that
<DammitJim> this is temporary
<DammitJim> I just need to get to a certain version to be "supported"
<tomreyn> this sounds like a chroot or VM use case
<tomreyn> * or container
#ubuntu-server 2019-02-20
<ansyeb> hello. whats the best way to read array of strings from ENV VAR, and then process each value depending on a condition in a loop using bash or perl?
<t0lkman> for www server do you suggest to use built-in www-data user? or create new one
<benharri> www-data user is fine
<t0lkman> thanks
<lordievader> Good morning
<t0lkman> Is there any way so whatever user create/copy any file into /www directory the file will have www-data owner?
<lordievader> Yes, there are sticky bits with that effect.
<lordievader> Hrm, that might only be for groups. It seems that ACLs can do this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/115631/getting-new-files-to-inherit-group-permissions-on-linux
<RoyK> t0lkman: I uess using a group for that will be a good idea
<RoyK> t0lkman: if you don't want fancy ACLs, that is
<pagios> hello, i have a NFS question, i have a server hosting some mp4 files, and a client mounting the directory of the nfs server locally. The users mainly connect to the webserver on the client which is mounting the mp4 directory of the server. My question is, when a user tries to play the mp4 file, he uses the nfs mount on the client, does it mean if i have 100 clients, i create 100 request for nfs between the client and
<pagios> server?
<pagios> [14:38:24] <pagios> or is it one request for the mp4 that is shred by all the users?
<lotuspsychje> idle a bit ok pagios, usa waking up soon
<trippeh> hum. initramfs-tools doesnt seem to work so well with xz compressed kernel modules.
<lotuspsychje> trippeh: start from the beginning please, what are you trying to do?
<trippeh> trying to use xz compressed kernel modules, as supported by kmod in ubuntu.
<trippeh> it's not important, was just looking into some private packaging.
<trippeh> seems partly supported, update-initramfs copies over some of the xz modules, just far fewer than when using plain .ko's
<lyze> Hey! I'm currently trying to install ubuntu server 18.04.2 on a new system. I wanted to setup software raid for / but when it tries to create the partition on /dev/md0 it fails and crashes: https://i.imgur.com/5SlaWwI.jpg   Installing the system without raid but using all drives works fine. Setting up raid with https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID/ manually in a live cd works also fine. Could somebody help? c:
<sarnold> do you have access to a shell on that machine that you could use to run dmesg?
<lyze> yes
<lyze> gimme a sec
<lyze> So I've run the installer up to the point where it crashes and pressed ctrl alt f2 to switch to a free shell
<lyze> sarnold, anything in particular you want to see from dmesg?
<sarnold> lyze: I'm mostly curious if  there's any errors that give details why the partition create failed..
<lyze> Here's the output https://0x0.st/zifA.txt
<sarnold> well, that's kinda mixed. no errors (probably for the best :) -- but the sda1 and sdc1 sdc2 makes me wonder.. why do those two drives have different partition schemese if you're making a raid out of them?
<lyze> I've tried to install it without raid right before this reboot, just to check if that might fail as well. That's probably why dmesg shows that
<lyze> I'll reboot quickly and send you the new dmesg output
<sarnold> aha
<lyze> https://0x0.st/zifS.txt that's the new dmesg output
<lyze> And that's the output of blkid https://0x0.st/zifQ.txt
<sarnold> lyze: sorry, I'm out of ideas. if you have the time, please do file a bug
<lyze> Alright thanks for your time! I'll check if it fails on 18.04.1 as well or not and file a bug report if I find some time.
<lyze> Does anyone has a download link for 18.04 instead of 18.04.2?
<lyze> sarnold, figured it out thanks to a year old bug report on launchpad. Instead of using 100% of the md0 partition I've told it to use 99% of it and now it works just fine.
<sarnold> lyze: wat
<lyze> yes
<lyze> exactly
<sarnold> lyze: that sounds like it's worth a comment on the bug report :)
<lyze> https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1783374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783374 in subiquity "failed creating GPT entries on raid device" [Critical,Fix released]
<sarnold> ta
<OerHeks> i have 18.04.1 live server http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<sarnold> mwhudson: ^^^ /lastlog lyze -- is  https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1783374 actually fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783374 in subiquity "failed creating GPT entries on raid device" [Critical,Fix released]
<lyze> OerHeks, thanks!
<OerHeks> lyze
<lyze> Yes?
<OerHeks> wait
<OerHeks> http://ftp.yzu.edu.tw/Linux/ubuntu-old-releases/releases/18.04.0/
<OerHeks> old releases page
<lyze> ahh awesome
<OerHeks> yw
<OerHeks> all the way from taiwan :-D
<mwhudson> sarnold: possibly not in all cases :(
<mwhudson> presumably the size of a md devices is a deterministic function of the size of the constituent devices and the raid level
<mwhudson> but sometimes it really doesn't seem like it
<sarnold> oof
<mwhudson> lyze: can you paste lsblk?
<mwhudson> lsblk -b
<lyze> yep, gimme a sec
<lyze> mwhudson, https://0x0.st/ziOo.txt
<lyze> Should I comment on the old bug report?
<lyze> I've never really worked with launchpad before
<sarnold> probably best to file a new bug
<sarnold> and say in the description that it's quite similar to an old bug blah blah lp: ...
<lyze> ok
<muhaha> Any love for me ? https://superuser.com/questions/1407474/run-kodi-on-ubuntu-bionic-server-with-flatpak
<sarnold> I thought you got that working yesterday?
<OerHeks> muhaha, oh, that error is being worked on
<muhaha> yes :/
<sarnold> oh i see, that's a *new* question..
<muhaha> si it?
<mwhudson> lyze: thanks! did you pastebin the failing sgdisk command already? :)
<mwhudson> ah you posted a photo of it, good enough
<mwhudson> lyze: busy now but if you can file a bug with lsblk and that image, that would be super great
<lyze> Yeah didn't think of grabbing the logs from somewhere and uploading it
<lyze> yeah will do
<mwhudson> lyze: well i just want to know how big a partition we're trying to create and the image is ok for that :)
<mwhudson> (i am still pretty unhappy about this general situation but oh well)
<mwhudson> block devices in linux a mess, news@11
<muhaha> sarnold:  It does not work for me unfortunatelly...
<OerHeks> muhaha, install the xbmc version?
<OerHeks> ppa, that is
<lyze> Good like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1816777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816777 in subiquity "Could not create partition 1 on raid device during installation" [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> awesome, thanks :)
<muhaha> OerHeks: xbmc will not work eighter ... There is a problem with ubuntu server, xorg, lightdm and autologin under user and run X11 app
<yikoru> hi some good book about security in debian or ubuntu server??
<lordcirth__> yikoru, https://github.com/imthenachoman/How-To-Secure-A-Linux-Server ?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html.en is a start
<OerHeks> or look for pages 'ubuntu server hardening'
<muhaha> what is difference between xhost vs xserver-xorg-legacy/xwrapper/allowed_users ?
<yikoru> but some recommendation? i dont want a web page or similar i'll find a good book and buy it
<RoyK> yikoru: dunno about books, but there are a lot of resources on the net. Basically, to secure a server, keep as few services running as possible - only those you need. Don't install stuff you don't know. Don't use PPAs. Better yet, use something else than Ubuntu, like Debian or even CentOS, since they're far more strict in package management. Install a good firewall (ufw on debian/ubuntu is a good
<RoyK> frontend for iptables). Update regularly, preferably with unattended-upgrades or similar.
<RoyK> yikoru: that's just my words, I guess others may have other views
<RoyK> yikoru: and if you need some PPA of sorts, or some custom software, make sure it doesn't run as root, and better run it in a VM instead of on the host, in case the midden hits the windmill, so to say…
<yikoru> ok thanks i'll considered for the future i plan upgrade all my server farm (2 servers jajajajaja) with the security in mind because in my enterprise its not a item to consider (unfortaly)
<RoyK> yikoru: for that sort of work, I wouldn't use ubuntu, although I know some people do and it works well
<RoyK> yikoru: swearing in church here…
<yikoru> jajajaja yes i think about debian so, but i dont know if my bosses approve the change of distribution (at present use ubuntu)
<RoyK> at least stick to LTS
<yikoru> at least...
<Ussat> and FYI:  https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-8912
<OerHeks> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-8912.html untriaged
<OerHeks> and disputed
<sdeziel> OerHeks: off by 2 years ;)
<OerHeks> :-( my bad
<mostym> Hey guys.  I have two static different static ips assigned to two network ports https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JTtFnTrKTM/.  I can ping the .51 but can't ping the .50
<mostym> Does everything look correct in the netplan config?
<mostym> I am running 18.04.2
<RoyK> mostym: why would you have  two network cards on the same network?
<RoyK> mostym: the routing table will be messy
<RoyK> mostym: if you want bonding or teaming or something like that, configure it
#ubuntu-server 2019-02-21
<mostym> RoyK: because I want to run an application on .50 and an application on .5
<mostym> RoyK: because I want to run an application on .50 and an application on .51
<tomreyn> this doesn't mean you can't have them on the same interface
<RoyK> ip addr add x.x.x.x dev eth0
<RoyK> you probably don't need a full gigabit per second to each of them
<Epx998> long shot question - anyone work with provisioning ubuntu using kickstart?
<RoyK> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Epx998> I think I have my answer, I need to add --distribution and --components, at least i think
<mostym> i'm confused.
<mostym> Are you saying that I'm not supposed to be able to assign two static ips to each interface?
<RoyK> mostym: no, just assign those two static IPs to the same one
<mostym> you mean just one port?
<RoyK> mostym: two network cards on the same network just make a mess in the routing table unless you use bonding/teaming
<mostym> ahh, ok
<mostym> how do i do that?
<mostym> assign the two static ips to the same interface?
<RoyK> ip addr add x.x.x.x dev ethX
<RoyK> or something
<RoyK> with netplan it should be simple
<RoyK> google it
<RoyK> https://netplan.io/examples
<RoyK> mostym: addresses: [10.10.10.1, 1.1.1.1]
<RoyK> just a wee array
<lordievader> Good morning
<zetheroo> how can I see the disk performance stats like I can for the memory and cpu on htop?
<lordcirth__> zetheroo, iotop, iostat
<zetheroo> ok thanks
<sarnold> vmstat also useful
<zetheroo> is there anything in this output which says the disk is being heavily used? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v9CmsRXqdG/
<lordcirth__> I assume that sda and sdb are part of md1?
<sarnold> "heavy" .. are those spinning medal or ssds?
<sarnold> sigh. can I go to bed yet?
<lordcirth__> md1 is doing 108 transactions per second
<sarnold> which is nothing if it's ssd, nearing its limits if it's spinning metal
<zetheroo> HDD
<sarnold> note the 20% iowait vs 11% user .. your CPU is spending twice as much time waiting for IO as it is doing actual work
<sarnold> that iowait probably includes more than just disks, but disks are pretty slow
<zetheroo> Ok
<RoyK> sysstat is nice too
<RoyK> so that you can see performance stats over time
<RoyK> or munin or zabbix or whatever
<RoyK> but sysstat is the easy way - just apt install it and enable it under /etc/default/sysstat
<nacc> does anyone know of a mechanism to mirror only parts of the Ubuntu archive locally? More specifically, only allow specific packages to be downloadable from the mirror (ideally that would mean only those packages are mirrored)
<nacc> ah it seems possibly aptly and reprepro can do this
<nacc> will investigate a bit :)
<lordcirth__> nacc, like, a filtered mirror?
<nacc> lordcirth__: yeah, basically. I think the tools I mentioned above will do what I want
#ubuntu-server 2019-02-22
<lordievader> Good morning
<jamespage> coreycb: as openstack and ubuntu are now re-aligned on release dates we prob need to get the standing freeze exception from the release team for os packages
<jamespage> coreycb: done - cc'ed you and sahid
<jamespage> sahid - for reference - we're past the feature freeze date for Ubuntu 19.04 development; for the past few cycles OpenStack has released in advance of this date due to the staggered release schedules
<jamespage> but now the release weeks are back to back, so I've requested a general freeze exception for the OpenStack packages so we can continue to upload snapshots, RC's and release versions
<jamespage> sahid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<jamespage> as a refrerence
<sahid> jamespage: thanks for the heads-up and details
<coreycb> jamespage: thanks
<coreycb> jamespage: sahid: i'm going to promote stein-staging to stein-proposed and get some focus on testing next week
<coreycb> jamespage: oh yay os-ken is tehre
<jamespage> coreycb: yep - infinity acked it into the archive during the week
<jamespage> I pushed it through
<jamespage> +1 on the promotion - enable and tidy stein is a goal for next week for me ;)
<coreycb> jamespage: great, +1 on that
<UForgotten> It would appear that since an update on the 21st, a few of us can't build xenial machines anymore.  The problem I am observing is that I can preseed an install, and it downloads packages and gets to libc6-udeb and seg fault 18's error 4 on libc-2.23.so and then the box can't spawn anything further.
<UForgotten> Need to get a bug opened, and looking for the fastest path to resolution.
<tomreyn> The other person reporting this is |easy| (in #ubuntu). both UForgotten and |easy| report that their automated deployments of 16.04, using netboot or mini.iso, fail. |easy| reports they are using http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso and that deployments broke between 2019-02-20 18:04 and 2019-02-21 14:49
<tomreyn> which package should (probably release related) bugs about mini.iso be reported against?
<|easy|> UForgotten: what to to to fix it ?
<UForgotten> |easy| how to fix it? we have to convince someone in here who can fix it that it's really a problem and get them to fix it, or figure out a workaround ;)
<|easy|> UForgotten: a work around is not to use netboot
<|easy|> UForgotten: the server iso is working, i know this is not nice but it work for now
<|easy|> UForgotten: i think after some googling it ist the same bug from past come up again
<|easy|> UForgotten: look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1753449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1753449 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04 netboot installation failed during loading of installer component libc6-udeb" [Critical,Fix released]
<UForgotten> oh, fun. I wasn't able to find any examples of the segfault. but it makes sense if someone did a bad code merge into xenial
<UForgotten> ah. maybe they fixed in bionic but somehow it snuck into xenial during a backport of something
<|easy|> UForgotten: i think so
<tomreyn> UForgotten + |easy|: i suggest that one of you files a bug against the "debian-installer" package, the other checks whether whatis discussed there also applies to them and if so, confirms it.
<tomreyn> dates, locations (URLs) and most of all file checksums / hashes will help identify any issues and get them solved faster.
<UForgotten> that 1753449 bug is definitely my problem, but in xenial instead of bionic.  bionic is working fine atm.
<UForgotten> if an older ISO will work, I'm going to try downloading and using that instead of the netboot
<tomreyn> that's a fixed bug, you can refer to it in the new bug report.
<tomreyn> UForgotten + |easy|: I really recommend filing a bug report if you'd like this fixed.
<tomreyn> personally i don't use those images, so won't file it.
<UForgotten> If I can get installs working with an older iso, then that's what I'm going to do, I can't wait for this to maybe get fixed, but I will come back and open a bug if it's not a known issue
<tomreyn> that's a good way to delay bug triage. but totally your choice. ;-)
<|easy|> tomreyn: one more account
<|easy|> tomreyn: ok i open a bug report
<|easy|> tomreyn: give me some time to create an account an verify them
<tomreyn> you don't depend on me there, since i was not able to reproduice it.
<|easy|> tomreyn: its ok it depend on me i can reproduice it and i want to have a fix for comfort and easy use
<|easy|> tomreyn: at moment i have a workaround and it break my automatic but i can have a working installation with work around but for future or for more then 2 machine to install it would be nice to have automatic back ;)
<tomreyn> |easy|: cool, i'll be happy to read over it and double-check no relevant info provided on irc tonight is missing. just be sure to provide exact and reproducible (by someone who didn't take part in our chat) instructions.
<tomreyn> so explaining how anyone else will likely run into this issue, and accompanyigńg this by urls, timestamps, file hashes, should do good.
<|easy|> tomreyn: ok hope its clear see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1817358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817358 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 netboot installation failed during loading of installer component libc6-udeb" [Undecided,New]
<|easy|> UForgotten: feel free to add a comment to my bug report and describe youre setup
<|easy|> UForgotten: maybee it help to fix it
<UForgotten> thanks so much for putting that in |easy| I will keep an eye on it
<tomreyn> |easy|: thanks for passing along the url. i'll have a look a little later (but i don't triage bug reports). if UForgotten can confirm this report as it is, by logging in and setting the "also affects me" option, this bug report would change state to confirmed, which can increase its position in the bug triage queue.
<tomreyn> it'd also increase its credibility, ruling out the OPs environment as a cause.
<tomreyn> UForgotten, |easy|: can i have your permission to quote what you said in #ubuntu and here on the bug report?
<UForgotten> I'm going to post a comment with my info
<tomreyn> |easy| reported on IRC they they were using the mini.iso with MD5SUM ed2bbe59e5dac40b92e0ddeb6b206ef8 - this info ddidnt make it to the bug report
<tomreyn> UForgotten: which HV did you say you're using there?
<tomreyn> or is it bare metal for you?
<UForgotten> its libvirt/qemu/kvm using virt-install on a xenial host
<tomreyn> traditional bios booting, i assume, not ovmf?
<|easy|> tomreyn: you can quote me
<tomreyn> UForgotten: can i quote you?
<compdoc> must be a netboot thing. I install 18.04 in kvm a lot
<tomreyn> compdoc: this is about the latest (/updates/) 16.04 mini.iso
<tomreyn> |easy| UForgotten: It appears that I was (more?) successful in searching for duplicate reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1816846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816846 in glibc (Ubuntu) "segfault in libc-2.23.so netinstall installation pxe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<UForgotten> tomreyn sorry I was in meetings. You can quote whatever is in that bug
<tomreyn> filing this against glibc seems wrong to me, but we shall see
<tomreyn> UForgotten: too late, i'm done. but you can add anything you'd like to.
#ubuntu-server 2019-02-23
<|easy|> thx for all i quit maybe cya later
<greenbarca2001> hi all, I'm having trouble setting up the DNS settings for a subdomain
<greenbarca2001> for some reason it isn't working and I've spent hours trying to fix it
<tomreyn> greenbarca2001: how does this relate to ubuntu then?
<greenbarca2001> oh I need to do it with bind9
<greenbarca2001> is there a more suitable irc chat for this? I tried finding one but I couldn't
<tomreyn> greenbarca2001: i guess here is fine if you have bind related questions. i'm not very much into it, though, maybe soemone else is.
<tomreyn> i guess you'll want two zone files, one for the main domain name (second level domain) and another for the subdomain (third level domain), and have a NS record for the subdomain in the main domain's zone file.
<tomreyn> this way you can have the subdomain delegated to a different authoritative nameserver, which is, from what i understan, your goal.
<tomreyn> there may also be a bind(9= channel, i haven't checked.
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> there is also ##networking, but they may be bored by such questions ;-)
<greenbarca2001> thank you! i don't want different name servers, I want both the domain and subdomain to have the same nameservers
<greenbarca2001> I just want them to be different domains, this is possible right?
<tomreyn> two domains are not the same by definition. i guess i don't understand.
<tomreyn> A is not B. Also B.A is not A.
<greenbarca2001> I want a domain example.org, and a subdomain conference.example.org, but I want them to use the same nameservers
<greenbarca2001> namely, ns1.example.org and ns2.example.org
<greenbarca2001> this should be possible, right?
<tomreyn> sure. and this nameserver is run by you?
<tomreyn> *these nameservers are
<greenbarca2001> yep, I configured them in namecheap
<greenbarca2001> if that's what you're asking
<tomreyn> maybe, depends on how you configured them. i'm asking whether ns1.example.org and ns2.example.org point to servers you manage.
<tomreyn> i assume one of them is the one you are trying to configure bind on
<greenbarca2001> oh yes they do
<greenbarca2001> they both point to my server IP address
<greenbarca2001> I only have one server
<greenbarca2001> 2 nameservers
<tomreyn> well that's not how do you dns. with just one server you can point the second to some free backup dns.
<tomreyn> search the web for "free secondary dns" OR "free backup dns"
<tomreyn> maybe namecheap also provides one.
<greenbarca2001> I mean the main domain works
<greenbarca2001> I don't quite understand what you mean, the ns2 name server is the backup
<greenbarca2001> I looked up what you said it seems as though I'm already using Namecheap’s Secondary DNS?
<tomreyn> how would i know?
<hellerz> Hello guys, I have installed XRDP on my ubuntu 16.04 LTS. 18 days and today I'm trying to connect to my server through remote desktop but It won't let me
<hellerz> Is there a way to fix this without reboot?
<sine`> I have just installed ubuntu server and install the unity desktop. how can I access a desktop remotely
<xibalba> I could use some assistance with some basic IPTables (not my forte). I have setup a SSH VPN from my network to a remote cloud system. I want to use my local system as a gateway and forward all traffic incoming on ens160 to tun0. I can ping from tun0 on my local system to tun0 on the remote system, so no issue there. When I put in my IPTables commands to Forward incoming traffic from ens160 to tun0, I never see it make it into the
<xibalba>  tun0 interface on the local system (checked with tshark/tcpdump)
<xibalba> i used the following commands, /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o tun0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<xibalba> opps i meant ens160 not eth0
<xibalba> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FX7wXgSHNv/
<qman__> ok, a couple things - did you turn on IP forwarding, and did you set up the routes?
<jimmy06> Im trying to install Server 18.04 but the network config times out anyone got any ideas about this?
<jimmy06> https://i.imgur.com/jBJVPgb.png
<jimmy06> https://i.imgur.com/VkMwffJ.png
<compdoc> thats odd looking. text based browser?
<blackflow> jimmy06: Hetzner?
<compdoc> you setup netplan?
<jimmy06> hetzner yes
<blackflow> jimmy06: wrong gateway
<jimmy06> this setup worked on 16.x just now
<jimmy06> gateway is correct
<jimmy06> its a hetzner thing
<blackflow> I know, but did it end up in .1 or .2 ?
<blackflow> iirc was .1
<jimmy06> I dont understand the question sorry
<jimmy06> .1 or .2 ?
<blackflow> and you really don't need to obfuscate it, it's a RFC 1918 subnet, private and non-routable
<jimmy06> you sure about that?
<jimmy06> its my main servers ip addres
<jimmy06> the gateway
<jimmy06> then other server is a vm
<jimmy06> the screen shots are from a proxmox vm
<blackflow> jimmy06: yes, the gateway. isn't it 176.16.1.1  ?
<blackflow> ah... 172.16....
<jimmy06> the gateway ip is the server ip
<jimmy06> 176.x.x.xx2
<jimmy06> 176.9.3.xx2
<blackflow> jimmy06: nevermind, I misread that gateway as Hetzner's CX gateways that are in the RF1918 range
<jimmy06> fair enough :)
<jimmy06> normally i have to install 16.x without an adaptor config
<blackflow> 172.16..... 176....   all them numbers buzzing around
<jimmy06> then config it after but I cant skip it at all here
<jimmy06> compdoc: what do you mean by thats an odd looking text based browser?
<compdoc> I asked if it was. never saw that before
<jimmy06> no its the installer for 18.04 server
<compdoc> ah. I havent used that yet
<jimmy06> I cant even press the F keys to move to another console :( lol
<jimmy06> Oh wait I might be able to switch the network device and get it installed with a private NAT interface then change it afterwards
<RoyK> jimmy06: ctrl+alt+f1
<RoyK> the new installer really sucks
<RoyK> better use the old one
<jimmy06> I cant use F keys RoyK as its a VM console in a browser
<jimmy06> my other approach worked
<jimmy06> its installing now
<jimmy06> in fact its done :D
<jimmy06> ah balls it seems it still wont accept the default gateway
<jimmy06> got it used on-link
<mwhudson> tomreyn: oh man, i just need to make subiquity/curtin understand "use all the remaining space for this partition"
<tomreyn> mwhudson: yes, looks like it doesn't understand this., although it shows correct (or correctly seeming) sizes on the GUI
<mwhudson> yeah, the calculations are almost right
<mwhudson> just not down to the last k or whatever
<tomreyn> it could always ask the tools what's actually available
<mwhudson> no, because at the time you are editing things in the ui no actual changes are being made to the disks
 * mwhudson --> food
<tomreyn> hmm you're right, of course, it doesn't create the PV at this point, just partitions are written.
#ubuntu-server 2019-02-24
<mike802> hi, i'm trying to run the command cat wordpress.sql | sudo mysql --default-extra-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<mike802> and i'm getting ERROR at line 1: Unknown command '\b'
<mike802> i can't find any typos in the files that the wordpress section of the ubuntu server guide had me type up, but i'll keep looking
<tomreyn> \b is a backspace
<RoyK> perl -pe 's/\b//g' -i file.cnf
<tomreyn> mike802: when you run    head -n2 wordpress.sql    does this output contain any sensitive content, anything you could not share with us?
<mike802> it's all sql statements, create database etc
<tomreyn> mike802: on those 2 lines?
<RoyK> there shouldn't be \b in an sql file
<tomreyn> anyways, it doesn'T answer my question.
<mike802> well, when i saved the file the system asked me to create an encryption key
<mike802> which i have to type in to open the file
<RoyK> mike802: did you try the perl command above? make a backup first
<tomreyn> what's the output of "file wordpress.sql"
<mike802> brb
<tomreyn> RoyK: not a good idea if it's encrypted
<tomreyn> (but yeah, backup.)
<RoyK> tomreyn: indeed
<RoyK> tomreyn: but perhaps it's just gzipped or something and has the wrong extension
<mike802> the head -n2 command just returns encrypted characters
<mike802> :x
<RoyK> what did 'file' say?
<RoyK> (what does the fox say)
<mike802> puttyputty
<mike802> ::::|||~~~~~  putty putty
<tomreyn> mike802: well if the sql file is encrypted then you can't just feed it into the mysql command like this
<mike802> oh, weird.  i'll try deleting and making a new one
<tomreyn> you'll need to find out how to decrypt it on the shell.
<tomreyn> or export it unencrypted where it comes from
<mike802> i'm just gonna ctrl+c the key bit
<RoyK> mike802: if it's encrypted, the backup job must have done that
<mike802> i'm typing this up from the ubuntu server guide web page
<mike802> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/wordpress.html.en
<mike802> awesome, thank you
<mike802> weird
<muhaha> How do I run systemctl --user enable pulseaudio && systemctl --user start pulseaudio under root? It does not work for root , I need to run in userspace. (Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory)
<muhaha> nvm, it should be started under user
#ubuntu-server 2020-02-17
<aloini> I am seeing some problems with a ubuntu server 18.04.3 instance, where on bootup, the cannot start the network interface causing the entire machine to not start. If I check /etc/network/interfaces, I just see a blank file and am not sure where it is failing to start the problem.
<aloini> Actually, I take that back, its ubuntu 18.04.4 (I didn't know there was a more recent upgrade that occurred)
<aloini> This what I eventually see if I wait long enough: https://imgur.com/HW4ozvM
<tomreyn> aloini: ubuntu server 18.04 uses netplan with the systemd-networkd renderer for network configuration by default, /etc/network/interfaces would be legacy.
<tomreyn> do you read release notes?
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<aloini> I do yes, my issue is that this occurred after a reboot of an already functioning network configuration and the server was working. The server is hosted in esxi, and the other servers I have have no problems on the host.
<tomreyn> the screenshot you posted does not explain what failed about brining up systemdd-networkd, you'll need to refer to the log files as indicated.
<aloini> Which log files? I attempted to look at /var/log/syslog, lastlog, kernel, and others but couldn't find any relevant info in any log file.
<tomreyn> quoting your screen shot: "See systemctl status systemd-networkd.service for details."
<aloini> I can't do that if the system does not boot or drop to a shell though.
<aloini> If I reboot into recovery mode, there is no relevant information there.
<tomreyn> so it does not contniue to boot after 1min30s are reached?
<aloini> No, it just continually cycles through this process of trying to start the network interface for an unlimited amount of time.
<tomreyn> i see. in this case you may want to boot to recovery
<aloini> I rebooted the server this morning around noon, and then came back to it at 5 and it was still cycling through.
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> other than syslog there's also journalctl for accessing log files.
<tomreyn> well, not log files, but logs
<tomreyn> to me, cloud-init is the culprit there
<aloini> Where would you start from here then? If I boot into recovery and tell it to drop to root shell it does that successfully. But, I am honestly, not familiar with cloud-init so I am not sure what I need to do here to resolve cloud-init or another service to have it start working again.
<aloini> But one second, let me see if there is a way to get something from journalctl.
<tomreyn> journalctl -b -1 -e     would let you inspect the end (-e) of what was logged during the previous (-b -1 ) boot
<aloini> I see a call trace in the log right after starting, but, nothing more then that. I am unable to copy and paste things, so photos will be the only way to achieve this... one second.
<aloini> https://imgur.com/lzIrhHo
<tomreyn> a (virtual) serial console would enable to copy and paste
<aloini> For what it is also worth, in recovery, I can ping out to IP addresses, but am unable to use DNS (IE: can't ping google.com but can ping google's dns servers, 8.8.8.8)
<tomreyn> since i know practically nothing about this system, guessing on the lower end of a kernel call trace is not going to get us very far. this trace refers to "fuse", which may suggest your system makes use of a fuse file system, where the driver fails somehow.,
<tomreyn> since you have networking, you could post the full log to termbin, if that's acceptable in terms of company policies / regulations, to share those
<aloini> Yeah it would be, this is a personal system, not a company system.
<tomreyn> journalctl -b -1 | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tomreyn> post the url it returns
<aloini> https://termbin.com/f6ad
<tomreyn> "pci 0000:00:15.3: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]" and "pci 0000:00:15.3: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]" is the first problem, try a web search for this
<tomreyn> so this does not seem to really hint on why the ens160 network interface fails to get configured. maybe you can share the network configuration?
<tomreyn> maybe using:  cat /etc/netplan/* | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tomreyn> the systemd-timesyncd task gets hung somehow. this could be due to problems with the hwclock provided by the (vmware) virtualization
<aloini> https://termbin.com/fk0l
<tomreyn> you were not running the latest kernel package at the time, though
<tomreyn> does the same still happen on the latest kernel?
<aloini> It's mainly a DHCP configuration, and the DHCP server is up and running as far as I can see (other clients are receiving addresses without issue)
<tomreyn> dhcp would happen after the network interface is brought up, so its indeed not a dhcp issue
<aloini> Not sure tomreyn, I can't run apt update due to the lack of dns, it seems that the file that symlinks to /etc/resolv.conf (../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolve.conf) is missing in recovery
<tomreyn> you can either mount a tmpfs at /run and create the expected directories and the file there, with some public resolvers or your preferred ones, or you can delete the symlink at /etc/resolv.conf and place the file there,p then delete it later on.
<tomreyn> (or just move it aside)
<aloini> So, I don't see any potential upgrades for the kernel, https://termbin.com/b3g7
<tomreyn> good. all i know is that when it was creating the logs you posted at https://termbin.com/f6ad it was running 5.3.0-26-generic #28
<tomreyn> but 5.3.0-28-generic #30 is available now
<tomreyn> i had you posted the log from last but one boot there, though
<tomreyn> i suggest you start by looking for a vmware upgrade first of all, since this can be a virtualization issue
<aloini> Ah, yeah, I booted into .28 to verify.
<aloini> Ah, yeah, I booted into .26 to verify if a previous kernel would fix it. *
<tomreyn> the log we were looking at was produced between Wed 2019-11-06 03:27:04 UTC (when it booted) and Mon 2020-02-17 03:34:53 UTC (when the log ends, due to reboot or shutdown), though.
<tomreyn> the log is probably also not posted completely, but cut off towards the end (or the system froze / power cycled there)
<tomreyn> it may be useful to review a log of a current kernel boot after you've worked out the vmware side of things
<aloini> So if I boot to recovery, remove the resolv.conf file, run init 5, I can then boot the system perfectly fine.
<aloini> I am sure there are things that are not necessarily working correctly however.
<tomreyn> so no more pci errors?
<aloini> Does seem like fuse might be causing it.
<tomreyn> and does systemd-timesyncd work then?
<aloini> What is the latest linux 4 kernel?
<tomreyn> upstream? kernel.org would tell.
<aloini> user@plex:~$ which systemd-timesyncd
<aloini> user@plex:~$ command -v systemd-timesyncd
<aloini> There is no output of that command
<tomreyn> it's a systemd service
<tomreyn> timedatectl can query it
<aloini> https://termbin.com/3gto
<aloini> If I run timedatectl nothing happens however
<tomreyn> i'll be happy to continue looking into this once you have convincingly stated that you've reviewed available vmware updates
<tomreyn> also discuss how you use fuse file systems
<tomreyn> and show a     journalctl -b     for a current kernel boot
<tomreyn> in this order
<aloini> Updating to https://docs.vmware.com/en/VMware-vSphere/6.7/rn/esxi670-201912001.html right now, but, using fuse to mount a Google Drive File System mount via rclone and cache. Once the esxi upgrade is complete, I will get back to you on the other stuff.
<aloini> So this is the current boot log if I do the following: recovery, init 5: https://termbin.com/486f
<aloini> If I just have the system boot up, it still goes through the continuous loop of starting networking services
<aloini> I also do have the latest version of vmware tools installd into the guest OS as well
<aloini> ii  open-vm-tools                        2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.2                       amd64        Open VMware Tools for virtual machines hosted on VMware (CLI)
<tomreyn> unfortunately the previously problematic PCI 15ad:07a0 vmware device triggering the "no space for [io  size 0x1000]" messages is still problematic. maybe a newer version of vmwares' guest additions (provided by them/the virtualization host) may help.
<tomreyn> how do you mount the fuse file system in fstab?
<aloini> Ah, thanks, you made me remember a change I made several weeks ago to a systemd file.
<aloini> Fixing that actually caused the system to boot again properly.
<aloini> I am mounting fuse with a systemd script that waits on the network to mount due to Google Drive requiring a valid network connection.
<tomreyn> aloini: don't keep me dumb - which change did you make and revert now?
<aloini> I basically left off a \ for the script.
<aloini> One second.
<aloini> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CFnzvfGQry/
<aloini> Line 19 was missing the \
<aloini> Adding that resolved the problem
<tomreyn> i see, so just a syntax error in a systemd service file, i'd hoped this to be reported by systemd when you enabled the service.
<tomreyn> you can and should use the _netdev mount option in /etc/fstab for network devices
<lordievader> Good morning
<charolastra> in the process of an LTS -> LTS upgrade it stoped at the question of a modified file and the options to keep it, view difference, etc. but then didn't take any input anymore. dpkg process is still running and i see a process called 'xenial'. how to best debug the current situation? just kill dpkg?
<blenderartist18> I'm trying to do a headless install of Ubuntu 19.10 through serial console using these instructions: https://askubuntu.com/questions/250869/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-on-a-device-without-a-screen-nor-a-keyboard/260469#260469
<blenderartist18> But these files don't exist: syslinx.cfg or text.cfg
<blenderartist18> Any ideas how to get this to work for Ubuntu 19.10?
#ubuntu-server 2020-02-18
<lordievader> Good morning
<ginggs> rafaeldtinoco: hi, do you plan to merge cacti?
<rafaeldtinoco> ginggs: hum, i wasnt planning to (myself) but I saw we are way behind now
<rafaeldtinoco> ginggs: ill give it a try today
<ginggs> rafaeldtinoco: thanks!
<ginggs> rafaeldtinoco: i believe my change there can be dropped and php-gettext can be removed.  i wasn't sure about your changes
<rafaeldtinoco> ginggs: just realized now, were you going for it ?
<rafaeldtinoco> i said i was going to do it and never asked #)
<ginggs> rafaeldtinoco: i looked, and would have sync'd if it were possible, but i think your changes are still required
<rafaeldtinoco> i have upstreamed them back then
<rafaeldtinoco> let me echeck
<rafaeldtinoco> ah ok just remembered
<rafaeldtinoco> debian was still using mysql-server-5
<rafaeldtinoco> thats why some of these changes havent been merged there
<rafaeldtinoco> let me check now
<rafaeldtinoco> rbasak: any plans on mysql-server-8 for sid before our freeze ?
<rafaeldtinoco> orelse I'll merge cacti now and keep my delta
<rafaeldtinoco> and later I'll suggest it to cacti in debian
<rbasak> rafaeldtinoco: no - Skuggen was looking into it, but currently it FTBFS on sid
<rafaeldtinoco> ah.. i "wonder" why
<rafaeldtinoco> thanks!
<rafaeldtinoco> ginggs: alright, finished the merge
<rafaeldtinoco> will propose it and submit it to a ppa
<rafaeldtinoco> willing to test ?
<rafaeldtinoco> (ill run autopkgtest and give it a try anyway if you cant test it)
<ginggs> rafaeldtinoco: sure, i'll give it a spin, but only tomorrow
<rafaeldtinoco> sounds good
<rafaeldtinoco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/TDRQgsLf/upgrade.png
<rafaeldtinoco> upgrade seems to have worked
<rafaeldtinoco> lets try vanilla install now
<xibalba> is that cacti ?
<xibalba> i didn't think i was still actively developed
<KungFoo> I just enabled media wiki - a2enmod mediawiki
<KungFoo> but I want it on the ssl side of my apache server how to?
<KungFoo> this is for a personal server, I'm not an apache guru
<gp> I am trying to get a simple hello world microk8s working without much luck on ubuntu bionic.  I cannot get the registry to respond via curl.  What am I doing wrong here? https://dpaste.org/JHZ2
<gp> I am having to save my built image from docker and then import with microk8s.ctr image import
<weedmic> fyi there is also a #docker - it doesn't sound like what u describe is ubuntu related
<gp> weedmic: It is microk8s. Last time I asked for help they pointed me here
<gp> Trying to use this https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-a-local-kubernetes-with-microk8s#1-overview
<sdeziel> KungFoo: I would have expected a "a2ensite" instead of "a2enmod" but anyway, if you want to enable SSL/TLS: "sudo a2enmod ssl && sudo service apache2 restart" should do it
<KungFoo> thanks, that worked
<KungFoo> I guess I wasn't expecting that
<KungFoo> so the configuration that you enabled are available on both 80 and 443?
<KungFoo> how can you make media wiki *only* ssl
<gp> Anyone have a sharable Vagrantfile that provisions a working microk8s environment by chance?
<sdeziel> KungFoo: to answer that I'd need to see the mediawiki sites-enabled or conf-enabled file (pastebin)
<weedmic> np, I just thought they might know more.
<gp> Is there a more appropriate channel for microk8s on Ubuntu?
<gp> weedmic: thanks btw. I will check with the docker channel too
<genii> gp: You might want to try the #kubernetes channel
<DeeJayTwo> Hi
<DeeJayTwo> I have a server on 18.04.3 which take a lot of time spinning and detecting all drives. It often says it doesn't find vg-ubuntu and drops to initramfs...
<DeeJayTwo> Is there a way to set a higher wait time ?
<DeeJayTwo> I'm waiting a bit and I see the drives detected in the console.. then from initramsfs, I just type exit and it boots...
<sdeziel> DeeJayTwo: not sure but I'd try adding "rootdelay=X" to your boot args
<DeeJayTwo> sdeziel: thank you!
<jayjo> I have a cluster of ubuntu servers, and I'm looking to maintain the trust infrastructure for both a TLS PKI and an SSH CA. I have a PKCS11 device to store the keys on. Can the same root key sign both a TLS x.509 PKI intermediate cert and also use ssh-keygen to generate CA certs? Can there be any trust integration? I don't mind maintaining two separate intermediate certs, but are they under a single
<jayjo> root? Or do I need two entirely different structures?
<sdeziel> jayjo: SSH CA are not related to x509
<sdeziel> so AFAIK, it's not possible to use the TLS PKI for it
<jayjo> what is the difference? Seems like I can choose my algo, so both private keys can be rsa 2048. Is it just different metadata, encoding, and wrapper for each one? But the actual key -could- be the same?
<jayjo> I have a SmartCardHSM that can store more than one and intermediates, so it's OK if I have to need to have two independent trust "trees". I would just very much rather have one with two subsidiaries
<jayjo> For TLS, PKI is necessary. I'm trying to allow access to servers to a small group of administrators using smart cards. Whether just 2-factor (OTP) or actually storing the key on the smart card and using a CA to establish trust is what I'm looking for
<sdeziel> jayjo: I could explain the details but the OpenSSH folks specifically didn't want to touch X.509 with a ten foot pole so they came up with their own (much simpler apparently) solution
<sdeziel> s/could explain/could not explain/
<jayjo> roughly, is the mechanism the same? Do end users submit to me CSRs so my root can sign their keys?
<jayjo> and I sign them with ssh-keygen ?
#ubuntu-server 2020-02-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<ginggs> rafaeldtinoco: thanks for the cacti upload!  I've filed LP: #1863891 for removal of php-gettext
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1863891 in tt-rss (Ubuntu) "php-gettext: CVE-2016-6175" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863891
<rafaeldtinoco> cool! thanks!
<coreycb> sahid: i've merged your designate updates locally and working on figuring out the test failure
<sahid> coreycb: ack thanks
<samba35> how to add ip to openvswitch bridge ?
<oerheks> surely the manual gives answer?
<oerheks> http://www.openvswitch.org/support/dist-docs-2.5/
<oerheks> oh
<truelai> Hi everyone. Also ... HALP!
<truelai> trying to o something like:
<truelai> rsync -az "home\/Users\/amasse\/AM Desktop\/Apex.*" "root@10.1.1.74:/home/Users/amasse/AM Desktop"
<truelai> I need both the quotes (for spaces in the path) and  wildcard because I can't predict the file extension
<truelai> rsync: change_dir "/backups/daily.0/MTL_fileSrv//home\/Users\/amasse\/AM Desktop\" failed: No such file or directory (2)
#ubuntu-server 2020-02-20
 * genii notes no leading slash before home
<truelai> rsync -az "backups\/daily.0\/MTL_fileSrv\/home\/Users\/amasse\/AM Desktop\/Apex.*" "root@10.1.1.74:/home/Users/amasse/AM Desktop"
<truelai> rsync: change_dir "/backups/daily.0/MTL_fileSrv//backups\/daily.0\/MTL_fileSrv\/home\/Users\/amasse\/AM Desktop\" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<truelai> doesn't matter
<sarnold> truelai: start with this:   ls -l  /backups/daily.0/MTL_fileSrv//backups\/daily.0\/MTL_fileSrv\/home\/Users\/amasse\/AM Desktop\
<sarnold> truelai: it'll probably fail
<sarnold> truelai: start removing directory components from the end until you find where it succeeds
<truelai> Thanks sarnold
<truelai> having a new issue now
<truelai> I want to prefix every line of a file with the following:
<truelai> rsync -az -e "ssh -i /root/.ssh/id_ed25519" -s
<truelai> Any ideas?
<truelai> I'm failing with both awk and sed
<sarnold> awk '{print "hello " $_; }' /etc/passwd
<sarnold> worked for me on a *simple* input file
<truelai> awk '{print "rsync -az -e "ssh -i /root/.ssh/id_ed25519" -s" $_; }' encrypted-files-full-path-escaped.txt out.txt
<truelai> awk: cmd. line:1: {print "rsync -az -e "ssh -i /root/.ssh/id_ed25519" -s" $_; }
<truelai> awk: cmd. line:1:                                    ^ syntax error
<sarnold> need more \  :)
<truelai> for the period?
<sarnold> the "ssh
<truelai> can you show me the line?
<truelai> awk '{print "rsync -az -e "ssh -i /root/\.ssh/id_ed25519" -s" $_; }' encrypted-files-full-path-escaped.txt out.txt
<truelai> this does not work
<sarnold> try: awk '{print "rsync -az -e \"ssh -i /root/.ssh/id_ed25519\" -s" $_; }' encrypted-files-full-path-escaped.txt
<sarnold> I'm guessing you wanted the out.txt to contain this output -- if so, use > out.txt at the end
<truelai> oh snap!!!
<truelai> :-*
<truelai> Thanks much, man!
<sarnold> sed -ifoo  is also awesome
<truelai> so are you
<sarnold> that does an in-place edit on the file, creating a backup file with 'foo'
<sarnold> <3 :) thanks
<sarnold> I almost always use sed -i without a backup, but that's a bit dangerous unless it's something you *can't* mistype :)
<rbasak> teward: on bug 1743592
<ubottu> bug 1743592 in nginx (Debian) "NGINX fails to start/install/upgrade if IPv6 is completely disabled." [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743592
<rbasak> I wasn't paying close attention, but I'm really surprised that you disabled IPv6 support by default in nginx in Focal. That does seem like a regression to me.
<rbasak> slashd: ^
<rbasak> IMHO, the default should be to focus on working on a default installation which would have IPv6 enabled.
<rbasak> The real fix would be for nginx to support listening properly on all interfaces on port 80 whether they are 4 or 6 and regardless of whether one is disabled.
<rbasak> My SRU opinion was just "don't change stable release behaviour". Sorry I didn't write up any suggestions for development release behaviour change at the time (AFAICT - I'm not contradicting myself, am I?)
<teward> rbasak: we can revert that easy but the discussion was with others to disable it because that's what upstream has - feel free to revert that, or I will tomorrow
<teward> this being said... that doesnt solve the ipv6 missing problem
<teward> I was intending to revert it after thinking on it this evening
<teward> I'll revert in the morning.  You want to summarize that we agreed collectively to not cater to v6-disabled cases?
<teward> (I'm a little busy...)
<rbasak> teward: I asked some colleagues their opinion. I appreciate you being so responsive, but let's make sure everyone is agreed to avoid reverting a revert :)
<rbasak> Sure, I'm happy to summarize following discussion
<rbasak> (also I'm technically out until Monday)
<teward> rbasak: i think this was because there are some specialized deployments that disable v6 but... thats going to be a larger discussion.  Comment on the bug as well and indicate we are discussing more internally before a revert.  Todays been s*** to a high degree so I’m trying to NOT deal with stress at the moment
<teward> Or rather, avoid some stress
<lordievader> Good morning
<ruben23> hi there guys anyone can help
<ruben23> i got myself lockout on my ubuntu server i login as user ruben23 but when i do sudo it ask for password even i did not set any, problem i disable root access
<lordievader> ruben23: What are you trying to do exactly?
<ruben23>  lordievader: i got user ruben23 then i disable root login on my ssh server and this user i did not set a password, problem i cant do sudo with my user coz it ask for password
<lordievader> How did you disable the root login?
<lordievader> Were you able to use sudo before?
<ruben23> so im pretty lockout.? i cant do anything.?  i disable it on sshd_config  ( permit root login - no
<ruben23> lordievader: this is my first reboot to try it after setting up, problem its asking for password even i did not set
<lordievader> You never used sudo before? It asks for your user's password.
<ruben23> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> ruben23: Does it work with your user password?
<ruben23> lordievader: its working now, thanks a lot
<weedmic> How likely is plugging in a pci-e bluetooth card going to work?  my kids what to get bluetooth headsets for the living room
<weedmic> is this something easy, or a pandora's box?
<pragmaticenigma> Is this on a desktop or server?
<weedmic> it is ubuntu 18.04 running on a dual linux 4u  convertible (tower).
<pragmaticenigma> Other than bluetooth doesn't transmit well through walls... I'm not sure how robust the support is for the various chipsets on the market.
<weedmic> if it's going to be a bother, is there a brand I should try to find - perhaps intel?
<weedmic> ok, the only wall would be the case ?wrapper? as it is visible/open to air
<weedmic> i guess it doesn't matter, i see the price is very very cheap - less than a snack/lunch - ty tho
<pragmaticenigma> cheep may mean less support... but cheep means can't hurt to try
<pragmaticenigma> just make sure it has an external antenna
<weedmic> :D support - i've not had support since 1995 - i mention linux and they hang up
<weedmic> good - i did not see an antenna in the advert - this is for bluetooth (not wifi).  looking at others
<pragmaticenigma> well, I was referring to kernel supporting the chipset... but I think you knew that
<pragmaticenigma> bluetooth through a metal case is going to be iffy... better if the card has at least some sort of co-axil port to hook an external antenna to. I'm not sure if all cards would come with the external antenna with the unit
<weedmic> o oic, kernel support - still looking for one with antenna
<pragmaticenigma> weedmic: I'd look for a "port" on the card, that lets you attach an antenna... Might be easier to find, and the card documentation should tell you what type of antenna connector and specs are supported
<weedmic> ty
<teward> rbasak: can you review the latest items?  Because I think trying to handle 'all cases' with customising postinst, etc. is a catch 22
<teward> as is just going back to having v6 support out of the box
<teward> need a second opinion
<teward> preferably with a Canonical opinion/twist to it
<sdeziel> teward: to add to possible solutions, using "listen [::]:80 default_server ipv6only=off;" alone seems to do the right thing no matter what is present, v4 only, v6 only or both
<teward> sdeziel: i think we're still on a double edged sword.  Because if v6 is completely disabled I don't think that'll work
<teward> that's the reason for the original 'bug' being filed
<sdeziel> teward: maybe not a perfect test but I nuked all v6 on my test container and it worked
<teward> i'm tempted to drop that delta from Debian and then go back to the original Listen lines and argue that the lack of v6 in a configuration is a nonstandard edge case that the 'defaults' cannot necessarily adapt to
<teward> sdeziel: propose it on the bug then?
<teward> the problem I see is
<teward> if we keep catering things to these edge cases
<teward> we're going to have such insane complexity it's not going to be a good thing
<sdeziel> teward: yes, I'll add this to the bug
<sdeziel> teward: I think that probing for available inet family is crazy ;)
<sdeziel> I don't want dynamic variable configs ;)
<rbasak> I know that there's a way in general on Linux for a single socket bind to listen on both and just dtrt.
<rbasak> Maybe sdeziel's suggestion is exactly that.
<sdeziel> it's what I'm trying to find, now trying other variations
<teward> to be fair
<teward> i'm OK with it displaying IPv6 addresses in there
<teward> for logs
<teward> as long as it has the addresses.  But that brings into question a larger question: do we really want v4 to show up as v6 translated in the logs?
<teward> by default
<teward> because that's what the change sdeziel proposed would make.
<sdeziel> teward: yeah, I'm not too keen on having IPv4-mapped IPv6 (with the "::ffff:" prefix) but I never use the default vhost myself so I don't really care
<teward> if the choice is between "Support no-v6 and no-v4 systems" and "ipv6 mapped v4" i'll choose the second, but the default fallback is "You guys are using non-standard configurations so just write your own configuration and deploy that"
<teward> which would revert the changes I did to remove the v6 components and drop a delta
<teward> given that FF comes up next week, I'd like to make a decision sooner than later, rbasak and sdeziel
<teward> thoughts?
<rbasak> teward: I think we should revert, but I think what to replace it with is perhaps still under discussion?
<sdeziel> agreed on both counts
<rbasak> But I think revert-and-do-nothing-else is still a better option than the current situation.
<teward> i think leaving it without a replacement is satisfactory
<teward> since not having ipv4 or not having ipv6 is not a 'normal' configuration
<rbasak> I agree - the only question is if we can do any better
<teward> at least, not what we would consider 'normal' for typical behavior of a system
<teward> rbasak: I can think of a dozen things we can check - but that makes the complexity increase substantially
<teward> this close to FF I don't want to introduce breakage, so I'm more inclined to revert and leave it alone, and then deal with *that* come 20.10 cycle
<sdeziel> teward: having too clever postinst is dangerous IMHO
<rbasak> What I'd like is a simple nginx configuration that will always listen on all available addresses on both 4 and 6 as available.
<teward> sdeziel: *points at last statement*
<teward> rbasak: that's only available if we use sdeziel's approach
<rbasak> If that's not possible, we should file an upstream bug requesting that as a feature.
<teward> there's no 'dynamic' listening that way
<rbasak> And I'd be happy to leave it at that.
<teward> well for the time being
<rbasak> "listen [::]:80
<rbasak>                 default_server ipv6only=off;"
<rbasak> ^ that approach?
<teward> yes, but that makes the logs all log IPv6 addresses ::ffff:10.1.2.3 as an example
<teward> which adds a *different* problem into the mix
<teward> logs no longer match expected format
<teward> s
<teward> DAMN YOU LAGGY INTERNET *throws a wrench at the work internet*
<rbasak> That's not good either - especially as users would likely only find out too late.
<rbasak> So in that case, I think revert and do nothing further for now is the best option.
<teward> i agree
<rbasak> And ask nginx to fix upstream, assuming that's possible with a listen on [::].
<rbasak> (surely it is?)
<teward> rbasak: you'd have to ask them :p
<rbasak> Oh, I just saw the bug comment
<sdeziel> the "::ffff:" can be confusing users and log parsers (those should be fixed though)
<teward> rbasak: sdeziel: changes are revered in 1.17.8-0ubuntu2 which i'm uploading now
<teward> i left the bug as 'Opinion' as we can discuss later.
<sdeziel> sounds good to me, thanks teward
<teward> (Opinion's what I use when the issue remains under discussion but no real solution has come from it yet to 'fix' the issue, or if it even is an issue)
<rbasak> teward: thanks!
<rbasak> teward: I think the bug is valid, but Wishlist. Perhaps no action without upstream support. But by default we should listen on both 4 and 6 as available, not fail if one is disabled, and log properly.
<sarnold> I haven't been following closely but that sounds like a good outcome to me
<rbasak> I think that's a reasonable position so Triaged is fine - awaiting someone to implement that upstream as required, or find some other acceptable solution.
<teward> rbasak: i don't disagree (If you want to set it as Wishlist you can, but right now the requested functionality doesn't track with the goal for this cycle which is why I chose Opinion.  That said, I've got my own headaches with migrating mail between IP ranges right now, so I can't send that email at the moment to the mailing lists - any chance you can email in to nginx-devel@nginx.org for that discussion?
<teward> since moving IP ranges also means complete mail system reconfiguratiosn >.<
<sdeziel> In my opinion, upstream already supports what you described rbasak. I think that ipv4-mapped IPv6 should be considered valid to put in logs, even if it may be confusing to some
<teward> i don't disagree with sdeziel
<teward> but lets make that logging change a 20.10 'target'.
<teward> rather than for 20.04
<teward> this close to FF I don't want to break logging parsing
#ubuntu-server 2020-02-21
<Isla_de_Muerte> Hi, a quick n00b question. I've currently got 3 HDDs which are pointing at the same /datafolder through LVM but I've noticed that one of them is dying (according to HDSentinel) and it's the one with the Ubuntu installed on it. Is there a way to check which files are on that HDD and move them out somehow? Plus from my understanding (now..) LVM is not such a good idea after all?
<compdoc> I never learned LVM because years ago utilities like clonezilla didnt work with it
<lordievader> Isla_de_Muerte: How is the volume configured?
<Isla_de_Muerte> lordievader, How can I show you? Really can't recall..
<lordievader> Isla_de_Muerte: `lvdisplay -ma <path-to-logical-volume>` shows a lot of details.
<Isla_de_Muerte> lordievader, here was a df -h a while back https://pastebin.com/TWz474TK (almost nothing changed) and here is lvdisplay https://pastebin.com/RGYtWnqj
<lordievader> You have a very strange LVM setup. This volume is spread (linearly) over /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1, and a logical volume /dev/ubuntu-vg/sdc3.
<lordievader> Now you also need to figure out where the sdc3 LV is located. Then you can do some pvmove-ing to move the data off the bad disk. After doing that you can replace the bad disk.
<Isla_de_Muerte> If I am not mistaken the sdc3 is the new HDD I've temporarily mounted to see what files it got
<Isla_de_Muerte> Ah no, that is sdd1 nvm that
<Isla_de_Muerte> The sdc3 got the ubuntu installation
<lordievader> Could you provide the output of `sudo pvs`?
<lordievader> Oh, and what is the bad disk?
<Isla_de_Muerte> https://pastebin.com/nHzMZ6bV and the sdc is the problematic one
<lordievader> You don't have free space in your volume group? Brr, this is going to be tricky.
<lordievader> Essentially what you want to do is move the logical volumes ubuntu-lv and vg01-lv01 from sdc. That way you can replace disk.
<Isla_de_Muerte> Yeah that thing is full -.-'
<Isla_de_Muerte> Do you also recommend me to split them up or something? Because I read that if one of the HDDs die the whole lvm is useless :/
<lordievader> Unless the underlaying storage is in raid one... yes, you would be in bad weather if one of the HDDs dies.
<lordievader> Best case scenario you just loose the data which was on that particular drive.
<lordievader> A better approach would be to bundle drives in twos and put the logical volumes in raid1 config.
<lordievader> I personally have the strategy of keeping volumes as small as possible. This allows me to move things around if I need to.
<Isla_de_Muerte> I backup the whole box, so I don't mind if I use the maximum capacity I can.
<Isla_de_Muerte> I currently got an old backup though that's why I'm a bit worried..
<lordievader> <Isla_de_Muerte "I backup the whole box, so I don"> But you do throw away your flexibility with this.
<vlm> with iproute or ip command can make routed tunnels,is its possible to add some auth function to this?
<sdeziel> vlm: auth as in authenticated peers?
<vlm> sdeziel: like the HE tunnels ,a username and password for the tunnel itself,dont need different users dunno if that counts as a peer?
<vlm> dont need many different users i ment,just need one username/pw
<sdeziel> vlm: for HE tunnels, the username/password is only to allow yourself to whitelist/re-associate your IPv4 as your tunnel endpoint
<Triffid_Hunter> vlm: https://backreference.org/2014/11/12/on-the-fly-ipsec-vpn-with-iproute2/ may interest you
<vlm> sdeziel: ohh i got it all wrong then,i thought it was a means of authing the tunnel itself hmm,so i guess it might not be possible then?
<sdeziel> vlm: what you describe sounds like a VPN to me
<vlm> when i think of it it indeed does hehe
<sdeziel> vlm: are your tunnel peers using static IPs that you know already?
<vlm> sdeziel: i dont got it setup yet though,was just thinking about setup one,just that if i setup one i dont feel like sharing it about,id like to be the only user,but then again others trying to use it would have to know the network of the endpoint to be able to use it?
<vlm> think ill have to do some more reading on the matter thanks for help atleast
<sdeziel> vlm: yes, with static tunnels, both sides need to be aware of each others. With a VPN, the peering can be more dynamic
<evit> If I'm using fail2ban and UFW can I use UFW rate limiting at the same time as fail2ban?
<jdstrand> evit: yes
<jdstrand> evit: it may be best to rely on fail2ban though since ufw's rate limiting isn't configurable (depends on if it works for you as is or not)
<evit> But I can configure SSH server rate limiting on the daemon instead right?
<jdstrand> evit: (ie, just use ufw allow <thing> instead of ufw limit <thing>)
<evit> jdstrand, Yes, I understand
<evit> jdstrand, UFW doesn't seem to allow a lot of options on rate limiting SSH. I will do some more tweaking in ssh server config. I've already locked it down quite a bit. Just want to make a cybercriminal run home to mommy crying. =)
<jdstrand> evit: the sshd_config MaxStartups has potential for DoS. it is a little inflexible
<jdstrand> evit: fail2ban has threshold settings iirc that you can tune flexibly
<jdstrand> if using fail2ban with ufw, I suggest updating the ufw rules to use 'ufw prepend' if it isn't already doing so
<jdstrand> (fyi)
<jdstrand> (eg, in /etc/fail2ban/action.d/ufw.conf; instead of ufw insert...)
<jdstrand> :q
<jdstrand> whoops
<evit> jdstrand, So make sure the fail2ban config recognizes I'm using UFW vs IPtables?
<evit> jdstrand, What would you recommend for Maxstartups?
<jdstrand> evit: I was just saying, if you are going to use the ufw action, make sure it uses 'ufw prepend'. the iptables one is fine to use so long as you use the default ufw config of MANAGE_BUILTINS=no from /etc/default/ufw
<jdstrand> evit: as for Maxstartups, I find it too difficult to use in production and rely on fail2ban. it takes a while to get Maxstartups set correctly for typical usage and even when you do, someone could dos you
<jdstrand> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Rate-limit_the_connections discusses that a bit
<jdstrand> s/and rely/and suggest relying on/
<evit> jdstrand, I understand
<evit> ooops
<evit> jdstrand, Thanks
<jdstrand> yw
<evit> jdstrand, I use Public Key Auth but wish Ubuntu server had latest SSH version. I'd love to use MFA. It's not perfect either but hey...
<evit> FIDO/U2F support in 8.2 https://www.openssh.com/releasenotes.html
<jdstrand> evit: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS is just around the corner :)
<evit> jdstrand, Yes, and I will be upgrading then. =)
<evit> later this year, Q3 or 4
<jdstrand> it still has 1:8.1p1-5, but hopefully it will be new enough for you
<jdstrand> hopefully focal will be updated and new enough for you*
<evit> jdstrand, It would be good to have FIDO/U2F support in 8.3
<evit> But I understand the desire for a focus on stability vs. new features so I can wait if need be
<evit> jdstrand, Thanks again, enjoy your weekend!
<jdstrand> you too! :)
<sdeziel> I believe the plan is to have OpenSSH 8.2 included in 20.04
<rbasak> sdeziel: on the nginx IPv4 mapped logged, am I right in thinking that the full IPv6 address cannot be reconstructed from the IPv4 mapped address? I have been assuming so because it doesn't have enough bits.
<sdeziel> rbasak: hmm, I don't think we are referring to the same thing. I'm talking about addresses represented like that: "::ffff:192.0.2.1". Those are legitimate IPv4-mapped IPv6 where the first 96 bit uses a known prefix and then the last 32bit represents the IPv4
<rbasak> sdeziel: oh
<rbasak> In reverse to what I had assumed. My mistake.
<rbasak> That's not so bad.
<rbasak> As what I had been thinking it was.
<sdeziel> cool
<rbasak> That might be a reasonable change to make in a new Ubuntu release.
<rbasak> (though not in a stable release)
<sdeziel> are you drawing the line before or after 20.04 ?
<rbasak> I'm open to doing it in 20.04, subject to others' opinions.
<rbasak> Any other risks?
<sdeziel> I'm not qualified to asses that but there must be a reason why upstream sets ipv6only=on by default. I also can't explain why they default to listening on IPv4 only...
<sdeziel> I have not contacted them
<rbasak> That's a good point.
<rbasak> We should ask them.
<DammitJim> do you guys have any recommendations on anti malware software for Ubuntu 18 servers?
<rbasak> DammitJim: clamav is in main in Ubuntu
<rbasak> Is that sufficient for you?
<DammitJim> I'll take a look
<DammitJim> I need to know if there is centralized management for it
<rbasak> I'm not sure what form that would take.
<rbasak> What sort of management do you mean?
<DammitJim> so that I have a dashboard to ensure all my servers are up to date with definitions, agent versions, scan results, etc
<DammitJim> and possible infections
<rbasak> I'm not aware of that kind of thing being integrated in the package we ship.
<rbasak> But I think there's enough access to the pieces that you can do what you need.
<DammitJim> thanks!
<DammitJim> what do you mean by access to the pieces?
<rbasak> I mean that clamav definition updates can be scripted, and their status can be accessed via script, etc
<rbasak> Also I see that monitoring-plugins-basic (in universe) has a check_clamd plugin
<rbasak> For scan results, I expect clamav logs in one of the usual ways
<rbasak> So it should integrate with most usual status monitoring and log monitoring systems.
<DammitJim> thanks rbasak ... sounds like a project, but an option nontheless
<rbasak> You're welcome. Hope it works out!
<DammitJim> ty
#ubuntu-server 2020-02-22
<zaki> hello
<zaki> my snmpd configuration not working on ubuntu server 18.4
<ahasenack> I always found snmpd hard
<zaki> it's give me error like this /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 16: Warning: Unknown token: Listen.
<zaki> snmpd status running but  not working properly
<ahasenack> did you change /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf?
<zaki> yes
<zaki> I enabled few default mib but not a single one working
<zaki> each one giving Unknown token error
<tds> zaki: can you pastebin your config? snmpd has no listen directive afaik
<zaki> tds, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gsv5XVyvhk/
<tds> line 16 looks like it's meant to be a comment?
<zaki> tds, and the status is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BkYGRBVWvG/
<tds> zaki: it looks like it's just ignored those lines anyway, so should be running fine - but you can comment out the Listen one, and the other two look like they can be deleted if you're not using traps at all
<zaki> tds, yes, i've commented out that one now.
<zaki> iv'e also used snmp-mibs-downloader for extra mibs
<adrian_1908> Looks like Ubuntu logrotates Nginx logs. So it probably makes little sense to have Nginx gzip the logs, right?
<tomreyn> unless you want to undo log rotation (and its optional compression), i'd say so.
<adrian_1908> Yeah, I now see I didn't have compression enabled for logrotate, but I might just do that. Enough CPU available. I see one can even use a custom command, so e.g. zstd could be an option.
